# Israel Burns Alive An 11 Month Old Palestinian Baby In Gaza Air Strike



## SherriMunnerlyn

The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.


http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348

The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.







http://www.seattlepi.com/national/slideshow/News-of-the-world-in-pictures-2306.php#photo-3735966


Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Maan reports on today's air strikes, that killed the 11 month old baby, and others, including a 7 year old and a woman pregnant with twins.

Israel strikes Gaza after assassinating Hamas commander Published yesterday (updated) 15/11/2012 00:18

GAZA CITY (Ma'an) -- Israel's army launched multiple airstrikes across the Gaza Strip after killing the head of Hamas' military wing on Wednesday. Palestinian officials identified six people killed in Wednesday's strikes, including 7-year-old Ranan Arafat in the Zeitun neighborhood of Gaza City. An 11-month-old, Ahmad Masharawi, was killed by a tank shell on his family home in the Shujaiyya neighborhood of Gaza City, a Ma'an reporter said. Medics identified the other casualties as 20-year-old Hamas fighter Issam Abu Miza and 19-year-old Hani al-Kaseeh. Gaza's health ministry said ten people had died, including three children and a woman pregnant with twins, while about 40 were wounded. Amid the airstrikes, army tanks shelled border areas of Gaza in south and the Israeli navy shelled a Hamas security position from the sea.

Israel strikes Gaza after assassinating Hamas commander | Maan News Agency

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock



irosie,

Why do you tell lies like that?

I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.

You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.

Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?

There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.

Sherri


----------



## TheOldSchool

iRosie that was horrible.  But seriously, Hamas fires rockets from civilian locations so that these stories will pop up and bring sympathy to their cause.  They are the aggressors.  Religion should not be a reason to kill.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Yeah, there's another way to live other than being a Hamas terrorist worshiping piece of shit jendeh slut named Sherri.

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## kvetch

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

sherri you are totally wrong about rosie

rosie and i have totally different views about israel and many things

but i feel closer to her than to anyone else here

at first we insulted each other...big time

look under people's words and find that of god in everyone

that's the quaker christiantity i was taught and still follow

you do not, dear

you dont begin to

you wouldn't know where to start,....

not here, anyway

you must have some ability if you are married to an ex muslim atheist 
to distinguish the state of a human heart from the views they have or how they express them

you say your husband...jaan...in farsi.....is wounded from iran against god

rosie talks all the time about her and her husband's lives.................

and so do I and others............we all have deep wounds of one kind or another

how about sharing yours??

what is wrong with you????

cant you figure people out without all that holy crap about saving rosie from her bondage of hate
and stoopid holy cow dung like that, thinking you are so so so superior and holier than anyone

do you not know how offensive that is

did you like it when jeremiah did that to you??

if jesus can't save you god alone knows who can.............


----------



## toastman

If Israel could develop a weapon that would only kill Hamas terrorists, they would.

If Hamas could develop a weapon to kill all Israeli civilian, they would


----------



## kvetch

kvetch said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against non Jews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sherri you are totally wrong about rosie
> 
> rosie and i have totally different views about israel and many things
> 
> but i feel closer to her than to anyone else here
> 
> at first we insulted each other...big time
> 
> look under people's words and find that of god in everyone
> 
> that's the quaker christiantity i was taught and still follow
> 
> you do not, dear
> 
> you dont begin to
> 
> you wouldn't know where to start,....
> 
> not here, anyway
> 
> you must have some ability if you are married to an ex muslim atheist
> to distinguish the state of a human heart from the views they have or how they express them
> 
> you say your husband...jaan...in farsi.....is wounded from iran against god
> 
> rosie talks all the time about her and her husband's lives.................
> 
> and so do I and others............we all have deep wounds of one kind or another
> 
> how about sharing yours??
> 
> what is wrong with you????
> 
> cant you figure people out without all that holy crap about saving rosie from her bondage of hate
> and stoopid holy cow dung like that, thinking you are so so so superior and holier than anyone
> 
> do you not know how offensive that is
> 
> did you like it when jeremiah did that to you??
> 
> if jesus can't save you god alone knows who can.............
Click to expand...

sherri....another thing about you and rosie

you both seem from what you both say about your respective husbands that you have a huge thing in common

rosie's husbands family were chased out of yemen by muslim extremists in a horrible way

your husband suffered in khomeini's army in the iran iraq warwhich was absolute hell on earth

that strikes me as a huge common link; both husbands are refugees from extreme muslim  jihadism

yet you are taking up the cause of iran's jihadi allies in gaza

and rosie waxes lyrical and eloquent about how wicked they truly are.............

why do you of all people not understand this, given your husband's life experience?

it's really really wierd what you sherri are up to here

i know you dont support hamas violence

but how on earth can you of all people not understand what rosie keeps sayng

it beats me...it really does

you must have a deep block of very elementary understanding somewhere very important

or a very very wierd marriage

or what???

tell me, please


----------



## BecauseIKnow

These people are criminals.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it. 

Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice. 

You are the Great and the Most Powerful.


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it.
> 
> Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice.
> 
> You are the Great and the Most Powerful.


Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.


----------



## kvetch

Ahmed Jabari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Ahmed Said Khalil al-Jabari (*Arabic: &#1571;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1593;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;*; * 1960 &#8211; 14 November 2012) was a Palestinian political activist and militant, who worked as the second-in-command of the military wing of Hamas. He was credited as the leader in the takeover of the Gaza Strip by Hamas and the firing of Qassam rockets into Israel.

Born in the Shuja'iyya district of Gaza City, Jabari studied history at the Islamic University of Gaza, where he became active in politics, joining the leftist Fatah party which advocated armed struggle against Israel. *In 1982, he was arrested by the Israeli authorities and imprisoned for 13 years*. Once free, he left Fatah and joined their Islamist rival, Hamas. Becoming involved in the party's militant wing,* he was believed to have been involved in the bombing of a school bus in Kfar Darom,* and arrested by the Preventive Security Force of the Palestinian Authority in 1998, being released the following year.

In 2002, Jabari became the operational head of Hamas' militant wing following the retirement of Mohammad Deif. In this position, Jabari was a high-ranking official within Hamas's political leadership, and also the founder of the Nur Association, which aimed to help "martyrs and prisoners".[1]

Intent on putting a stop to his militant activities, the Israeli military and Shin Bet conducted a targeted air strike on 14 November 2012, a part of Operation Pillar of Cloud killing Jabari and his son, who was with him in the car he was travelling in.[2]


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it.
> 
> Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice.
> 
> You are the Great and the Most Powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
Click to expand...


God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement. 

All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.

God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it.
> 
> Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice.
> 
> You are the Great and the Most Powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement.
> 
> All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.
> 
> God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.
Click to expand...

And you think God rewards bloodthirsty Hamas child killers, mass murderers, and their supporters like you? Your Muslim god is not god of justice, it is the god of savagery, hate, lies and murder.  

khara, kalb, heywan.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement.
> 
> All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.
> 
> God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think God rewards bloodthirsty Hamas child killers, mass murderers, and their supporters like you? Your Muslim god is not god of justice, it is the god of savagery, hate, lies and murder.
> 
> khara, kalb, heywan.
Click to expand...


God rewards resistance fighters. Resisting a occupation is self defense, especially when a world power is occupying you. 

No one knows who will make it to martyrdom. Only God knows. 

But you, you're gonna rot in hell and burn. Along with your Zionist criminals.


----------



## kvetch

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it.
> 
> Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice.
> 
> You are the Great and the Most Powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
Click to expand...

roudy 

in england we have a donkey rescue charity

i am referring your remarks about jabari to them, just in case

allso is not Obama the leader and protector of donkeys because its the democrat's animal aint it?

and what have you or allah got against these gentle creatures anyway??

*tera ghand men gadda ke lund*

that is....you have a donkey's dick up your ass...in bombay lingo

donkeys in india can get their revenge on you!

remember this when you visit india! 

its the land of karma...what goes around.....comes around

might come in useful, you never know, haver

i have your back, as they say in USA!

but back to jabari

my idea of justice would be to lock him up in hell with sharon and force them to take turns buggering each other

leave the poor innocent beasts out of human atrocities..........i say unto you

BTW I posted a video on the last page of the special haj thread you might enjoy...the spiritual meanings of F**K by my indian guru Osho


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement.
> 
> All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.
> 
> God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.
> 
> 
> 
> And you think God rewards bloodthirsty Hamas child killers, mass murderers, and their supporters like you? Your Muslim god is not god of justice, it is the god of savagery, hate, lies and murder.
> 
> khara, kalb, heywan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God rewards resistance fighters. Resisting a occupation is self defense, especially when a world power is occupying you.
> 
> No one knows who will make it to martyrdom. Only God knows.
> 
> But you, you're gonna rot in hell and burn. Along with your Zionist criminals.
Click to expand...

Your resistance fighters are considered terrorist animals by the rest of the civilized world, and they sure aren't going to go to a heaven.  Your hero is getting fucked by 72 virgin homosexual donkeys as we are speaking. 

Just shut the fuck up and pull the cord and join your hero, Achmed.

LOL


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think God rewards bloodthirsty Hamas child killers, mass murderers, and their supporters like you? Your Muslim god is not god of justice, it is the god of savagery, hate, lies and murder.
> 
> khara, kalb, heywan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God rewards resistance fighters. Resisting a occupation is self defense, especially when a world power is occupying you.
> 
> No one knows who will make it to martyrdom. Only God knows.
> 
> But you, you're gonna rot in hell and burn. Along with your Zionist criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your resistance fighters are considered terrorist animals by the rest of the civilized world, and they sure aren't going to go to a heaven.  Your hero is getting fucked by 72 virgin homosexual donkeys as we are speaking.
> 
> Just shut the fuck up and pull the cord and join your hero, Achmed.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


Shutup man, you're gonna burn in hell, right with Satan. 

Zionists are destined for the Pit of Hell fire. 

Quit being foolish.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Back on topic, Israel also killed two children under the age of 6 in the first attacks.

Now there are more casualties, and hundreds wounded in Gaza.


----------



## kvetch

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it.
> 
> Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice.
> 
> You are the Great and the Most Powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement.
> 
> All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.
> 
> God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.
Click to expand...

bikoz habibi

When i thanked you  fior 2 "useful posts"
 that meant i feel for you and acknowledge your rage and hurt

not that i agree with you

sorry but *Jabari was a criminal...wiki says he was involved in the bombing of an israeli school bus*

*THAT IS CRIMINAL...OR DO YOU DISAGREE???*

you are in USA now not in Gaza 
tho i'm sure you feel like you are in gaza right now

but that schoolbus murderer got what he deserved

*THAT IS ALLAH'S JUSTICE imho
*
no jew i have ever heard of even the very worst of the worst
or in the warsaw ghetto or auschwitz 
would have deliberately bombed the nazis kids
its a uniquely diabolical act only Satan could even think of

you must deeply question what your people are thinking of doing stuff like that
no matter how bad your suffering is...........and it is terrible

i* am NOT saying israel was right to kill Jabari at this particular time

the israeli killers are also criminals*
*
and insh'allah they will face justice too*


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> God rewards resistance fighters. Resisting a occupation is self defense, especially when a world power is occupying you.
> 
> No one knows who will make it to martyrdom. Only God knows.
> 
> But you, you're gonna rot in hell and burn. Along with your Zionist criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> Your resistance fighters are considered terrorist animals by the rest of the civilized world, and they sure aren't going to go to a heaven.  Your hero is getting fucked by 72 virgin homosexual donkeys as we are speaking.
> 
> Just shut the fuck up and pull the cord and join your hero, Achmed.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shutup man, you're gonna burn in hell, right with Satan.
> 
> Zionists are destined for the Pit of Hell fire.
> 
> Quit being foolish.
Click to expand...

In case you haven't been keeping up, Israelis just delivered some justice.  Mashallah.  Kaaaaboommmm!


----------



## Roudy

kvetch said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement.
> 
> All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.
> 
> God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bikoz habibi
> 
> When i thanked you  fior 2 "useful posts" that meant i feel for you and acknowledge your rage and hurt
> 
> not that i agree with you
> 
> sorry but *Jabari was a criminal...wiki says he was involved in the bombing of an israeli school bus*
> 
> *THAT IS CRIMINAL...OR DO YOU DISAGREE???*
> 
> you are in USA now not in Gaza tho i'm sure you feel like you are in gaza right now
> 
> but that schoolbus murderer got what he deserved
> 
> *THAT IS ALLAH'S JUSTICE imho
> *
> the israeli killers are also criminals
> 
> and insh'allah they will face justice too
Click to expand...

Islam is the cancer IDF is the cure.


----------



## kvetch

Roudy said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement.
> 
> All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.
> 
> God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.
> 
> 
> 
> bikoz habibi
> 
> When i thanked you  fior 2 "useful posts" that meant i feel for you and acknowledge your rage and hurt
> 
> not that i agree with you
> 
> sorry but *Jabari was a criminal...wiki says he was involved in the bombing of an israeli school bus*
> 
> *THAT IS CRIMINAL...OR DO YOU DISAGREE???*
> 
> you are in USA now not in Gaza tho i'm sure you feel like you are in gaza right now
> 
> but that schoolbus murderer got what he deserved
> 
> *THAT IS ALLAH'S JUSTICE imho
> *
> the israeli killers are also criminals
> 
> and insh'allah they will face justice too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is the cancer IDF is the cure.
Click to expand...

roudy:

there are 1.5 billion muslims haver

do you want our people and the IDF to "cure" them all???

that is hitler's 6 million multiplied by 250

besides, there just aint that many donkeys to go round
even if you round up all the USA yang key donkey democrats and their voters


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...




Sherri----you are parroting the islamo nazi shit that you and yours have used so justify the genocides of the hundreds of millions  YOUR PEOPLE HAVE MURDERED.      Your attempt to
spice up your shit with     faux  "christian"   "love"   is as useful as that used by YOUR FELLOW  "christians------magda and josef Goebbels------ slut magda looked so cute in her white veil in church------my mind switches to that image every time I read one of your shitty posts.     Your are as holy as your heroine sluts who tie bombs to their stinking asses.   Not doubt you will ALL MEET-----you,  Saint Magda of the cyanide     and    Wafa idris---patroness saint of the sluts with the bombs on their asses--------in Jannah would you can dance on the bodes of dead babies in ORGIASTIC BLISS  -----forever--------compliments of  Your  "god"        allah of the slit throat and  "jesus"  of the  AUTO DE FE


----------



## BecauseIKnow

kvetch said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement.
> 
> All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.
> 
> God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bikoz habibi
> 
> When i thanked you  fior 2 "useful posts"
> that meant i feel for you and acknowledge your rage and hurt
> 
> not that i agree with you
> 
> sorry but *Jabari was a criminal...wiki says he was involved in the bombing of an israeli school bus*
> 
> *THAT IS CRIMINAL...OR DO YOU DISAGREE???*
> 
> you are in USA now not in Gaza
> tho i'm sure you feel like you are in gaza right now
> 
> but that schoolbus murderer got what he deserved
> 
> *THAT IS ALLAH'S JUSTICE imho
> *
> no jew i have ever heard of even the very worst of the worst
> or in the warsaw ghetto or auschwitz
> would have deliberately bombed the nazis kids
> its a uniquely diabolical act only Satan could even think of
> 
> you must deeply question what your people are thinking of doing stuff like that
> no matter how bad your suffering is...........and it is terrible
> 
> i* am NOT saying israel was right to kill Jabari at this particular time
> 
> the israeli killers are also criminals*
> *
> and insh'allah they will face justice too*
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter what wiki says, he only attacked when Palestinians were being attacked badly.

Don't be fooled, that was an Israeli military bus, that's why a few got hurt.


----------



## irosie91

wrong again     'because"    the islamo nazi pig also killed children        ----bombing vehicles holding soldiers NOT IN THE COURSE OF WAR is murder       According to the creed of the rapist pig----ALL OF THE UMMAH IS REQUIRED TO WORK IN THE CAUSE OF ISLAMIC JIHAD-----therefore you admit that all SHOULD BE BOMBED by anyone the filthy ummah calls  "ENEMY"    ------right?    I like your LOGIC'

For those who do not know and even those eager to deny it like  'because'  and sherri  -----the AUTHORITATIVE SCHOOL OF ISLAMIC LAW    Al azhar------ISSUED EDICTS decades ago and since,    rendering the killing of any Israel, ---regardless of age or gender  DESIREABLE AND LEGAL IN ISLAMIC LAW-----more recently they extended this sherri endorsed ruling to ANY JEW IN THE WORLD----------and there are pigs in the universe who endorse this filth-------ask sherri and 'because'    and the entire staff of  AL AZHAR SHIT  -----

For those who forgot----SHAYKH ABDEL RAHMAN----the islamo nazi pig who organized the first bombing of the WORLD TRADE CENTER     in  1993    was a STAR SCHOLAR OF KORANIC SHIT    at AL AZHAR------the MORSI PIG is demanding the release of the murder for  allah and isa dog------  

want to know the details of that incident   sherri?     the plan was to topple the towers onto the near by schools in which there were thousands of children ----for the glory of allah and isa.     Now for the good news-----your hero SHAYKH is rotting from his gangrenous feet up -------the stink is impossible but the guards tolerate it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement.
> 
> All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.
> 
> God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think God rewards bloodthirsty Hamas child killers, mass murderers, and their supporters like you? Your Muslim god is not god of justice, it is the god of savagery, hate, lies and murder.
> 
> khara, kalb, heywan.
Click to expand...


roudy,

Israel killed the baby, dummy, the baby whose burned up body is depicted in the photos in the Opening Post.

And Israel killed  two unborn babies in a Palestinian mother's womb yesterday.

And Israel killed a 7 year little girl, yesterday, too.

Do you think God really is going to reward Israel's baby killing/child killing in Gaza?

I think God is going to judge Israel and it's defenders, like you, too, specifically judge Israel and your defense of Israel's killings, as you sit here and defend the killings by Israel of these children.

May God have Mercy on your soul, for your support of Israel, the baby killers!

Who is  Roudy's God, that sanctions savagery, hate, lies, and murder by Israel?

Sherri


----------



## BecauseIKnow

God will throw them into hell fire right away, no negotiating, no forgiveness, of course to the criminals Netanyahu and Barak, as well as the IDF


----------



## irosie91

BecauseIKnow said:


> God will throw them into hell fire right away, no negotiating, no forgiveness, of course to the criminals Netanyahu and Barak, as well as the IDF



Dog muhummad ibn abdullah and sharmootah amina        --is already in hell-----in fact he is so perverted he is licking the ass of osama bin laden-----his only source of "pleasure"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri----you are parroting the islamo nazi shit that you and yours have used so justify the genocides of the hundreds of millions  YOUR PEOPLE HAVE MURDERED.      Your attempt to
> spice up your shit with     faux  "christian"   "love"   is as useful as that used by YOUR FELLOW  "christians------magda and josef Goebbels------ slut magda looked so cute in her white veil in church------my mind switches to that image every time I read one of your shitty posts.     Your are as holy as your heroine sluts who tie bombs to their stinking asses.   Not doubt you will ALL MEET-----you,  Saint Magda of the cyanide     and    Wafa idris---patroness saint of the sluts with the bombs on their asses--------in Jannah would you can dance on the bodes of dead babies in ORGIASTIC BLISS  -----forever--------compliments of  Your  "god"        allah of the slit throat and  "jesus"  of the  AUTO DE FE
Click to expand...


irosie,

You do not seem to desire to be free of your Hate, and I find myself thinking about a discussion in my Bible Study class yesterday. We were discussing how every person, no matter what they have thought, said, or done, or been, yesterday, they can still change, today, and as long as they have breath left in their bodies. I can only hope and pray for you, that you open your eyes to the truth before it might be too late.

May God Bless You and show you His face!

Sherri


----------



## BecauseIKnow

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> God will throw them into hell fire right away, no negotiating, no forgiveness, of course to the criminals Netanyahu and Barak, as well as the IDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog muhummad ibn abdullah and sharmootah amina        --is already in hell-----in fact he is so perverted he is licking the ass of osama bin laden-----his only source of "pleasure"
Click to expand...


Bin laden, if what he did was true, then yes, I don't see him in Heaven. 

Muhammad will be the first one, and if you're lucky he will help the Zionists get forgiveness from God. But God will probably curse you all forever.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BecauseIKnow said:


> God will throw them into hell fire right away, no negotiating, no forgiveness, of course to the criminals Netanyahu and Barak, as well as the IDF



BecauseIKnow,

Speaking about the character of God, from a Christian versus Islam versus Jewish perspective, it seems my Christian concept of God is as a God of Mercy. And I really do see that Mercy as capable of being bestowed on any person, no matter what they have done in the past. Your comments in this post , which I assume address a Muslims's view of God, do not seem to envision the possibility of God bestowing such Mercy on certain persons. Do you see Mercy as a part of Islam?

Sherri


----------



## BecauseIKnow

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> God will throw them into hell fire right away, no negotiating, no forgiveness, of course to the criminals Netanyahu and Barak, as well as the IDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow,
> 
> Speaking about the character of God, from a Christian versus Islam versus Jewish perspective, it seems my Christian concept of God is as a God of Mercy. And I really do see that Mercy as capable of being bestowed on any person, no matter what they have done in the past. Your comments in this post , which I assume address a Muslims's view of God, do not seem to envision the possibility of God bestowing such Mercy on certain persons. Do you see Mercy as a part of Islam?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


It's our biggest thing, and we have a hadith that says the last person will get out of hell fire. And he will receive 6 times the Universe. Something along that.


----------



## Billo_Really

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Have you ever heard of *"Imago Therapy"?*

It answers the question of_* "how can a women, growing up with an abusive father, 
whind up with an abusive husband, over and over and over...?"*_

Because it's "familiar" to them.  And for some people, having familiar things, is the only way they feel safe.


----------



## irosie91

sherri---in her usual islamo nazi manner------has mentioned  "mercy"   as a "christian value"  and "HELL"    which is kinda funny since the traditional christian approach   actually condemns to hell anyone who does not  accept belief in her perverted version of  "jesus"  -----but she has parroted the traditional islamo nazi POV-------she throws in     "vs Jewish perspective"       solely to imply that the jewish POV  regarding theology is  "no mercy"     which is also the traditionally the  POV of islamo nazi pigs        and also funny since  ------there is absolutely no  ETERNAL HELL  in jewish theology at all     (see dante for sherri's hell----I read the entire  "DIVINE COMEDY"   -----in one sitting----NOW THAT WAS HELL)       

      I will help you sherri------in actual standard islamic theology-----believing that Jesus was  "god in carnate"    is so serious a sin------that you get hellfire forever-----but for political exigency      a good jihadist will  ACCOMODATE YOU

     now if you were a jew------asking that question about a CHRISTIAN who considers  ""jesus"   "god incarnate" ------the answer would be    HELL FOREVER

to know what muslims think of jews and judaism----say you are a christian------to know what muslims think of christians and christianity ----say you are a jew

to know what jews think of christians and muslims----it might work if you say you are a hindu.    Both jews and hindus have had lots of problems with  the   MISSIONIZING of both groups-----aka    expecially the   "CONVERT OF DIE"   types which both groups harbor-----more or less------currently christians---less


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock



I would like to thank you for that informative post.
The post itself may well have been total crap but it shows the whole forum and anyone else reading it, what a bunch of total bastards the Israeli government, the IDF and their advocates are.
Frankly, the world would be a far better place if you opened your eyes to your own evil.
Sadly, you won't and you'll continue to support murders.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

It is a serious sin. 

The other stuff you posted I didn't get.


----------



## Indofred

Now, to the subject matter of the thread.
We now have one more father out to destroy Israel.

I have never supported the total destruction of Israel because so many innocents would die but I'm wondering if one massive battle, with the mass death and misery such would bring, would be better than what Israel does on a daily basis.


----------



## Jos

But then the Warmongers would start somewhere else


----------



## Indofred

Jos said:


> But then the Warmongers would start somewhere else



The pro war lot are strange.
Communists made a fantastic 'enemy' for years after WWII.
Then, with the fall of the USSR, Muslims made a great new enemy.
You'll have noticed the shift to anti Chinese stories at the moment.


----------



## irosie91

In her thread title ---sherri exhibits an excellent example of islamo nazi filth and shit mouth lie 

   A Gazan child died in the bombing over gaza---is what happend.    The thread title of the islamo nazi sow---suggests
that  israels emulate the islamo nazi pigs of the past  1400 
years and the    nazi pigs of the past 1700 years and actually
engage in brutal on hands murder of children  for the glory of
either    allah or muhummad or isa or jesus.   A reasonble title
from a decent person would be  ---"child killed in bombing over gaza" 

there were children killed in Israel---with bombs -----today
  if I were an islamo nazi pig as is    sherri----I could title a 
  thread       "MUSLIMS TEAR JEWISH CHILD APART IN THE 
                   NAME OF JESUS CHRIST--a RESPECTED 
                   PROPHET IN ISLAM"   ---but I am not sherri


----------



## irosie91

For the record-----sherri is right----I do hate islamo nazi pigs who either slit the throats of infants or  advocate doing so.    Someone cited a video in which an Egyptian lady lawyer----advocated  the sexual abuse of jewish women world wide      
Sherri, no doubt loves her ---she is her SISTER IN CHRIST----I do not like her------sexual abuse was very common against jewish women in the shariah shit hole of his birth ----as a means of CONTROL 

      1/4 million girls were raped in 1971 ----( I was a tender young thing when that news was big)   in east pakistan  LEGALLY according to islamic law.   IT was a matter of control
---West Pakistan over East Pakistn -----and my husband's grandmother----when she was young with two babies in arms,  was raped and killed-----the babies also died.   A normative act in shariah shit holes------and a delight to sherri.    In any case,    I did not like that lawyer.   Thus sherri believes I LIVE WITH HATE    while she lives with love


----------



## toastman

Indofred said:


> Now, to the subject matter of the thread.
> We now have one more father out to destroy Israel.
> 
> I have never supported the total destruction of Israel because so many innocents would die but I'm wondering if one massive battle, with the mass death and misery such would bring, would be better than what Israel does on a daily basis.



More drivel from another anti semitic monkey !

Why are you such a miserable person ?

Is it because your religion is vile ? Is it because your prophet was a rapist? IS it because your people your Arab brother have lost every war they fought? It it because Your brothers' countries in the Middle East are shitholes, while Israel is thriving and beautiful?

Maybe its all of the above ?


----------



## irosie91

BecauseIKnow said:


> It is a serious sin.
> 
> The other stuff you posted I didn't get.



its a little complicated  'because'      if you never heard of Dante  or  "the divine comedy"   its ok       it is a bit esoteric      If  sherri is really a christian----she has.
I just tried to explain to her the islamic sin-----I think it is "shirk"   which is very serious ----why don't you try


----------



## BecauseIKnow

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a serious sin.
> 
> The other stuff you posted I didn't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a little complicated  'because'      if you never heard of Dante  or  "the divine comedy"   its ok       it is a bit esoteric      If  sherri is really a christian----she has.
> I just tried to explain to her the islamic sin-----I think it is "shirk"   which is very serious ----why don't you try
Click to expand...


Yeah it is called shirk. Sort of like blasphemy. I think Sherri knows that we don't believe Jesus was God in flesh. But she knows we all will go back to the One God. As long as we share that belief, everyone will find their way, and for each single person it's their path and relationship with God. He won't bring others to interfere. It will be 1 on 1 time with God.


----------



## Roudy

kvetch said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> bikoz habibi
> 
> When i thanked you  fior 2 "useful posts" that meant i feel for you and acknowledge your rage and hurt
> 
> not that i agree with you
> 
> sorry but *Jabari was a criminal...wiki says he was involved in the bombing of an israeli school bus*
> 
> *THAT IS CRIMINAL...OR DO YOU DISAGREE???*
> 
> you are in USA now not in Gaza tho i'm sure you feel like you are in gaza right now
> 
> but that schoolbus murderer got what he deserved
> 
> *THAT IS ALLAH'S JUSTICE imho
> *
> the israeli killers are also criminals
> 
> and insh'allah they will face justice too
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is the cancer IDF is the cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> roudy:
> 
> there are 1.5 billion muslims haver
> 
> do you want our people and the IDF to "cure" them all???
> 
> that is hitler's 6 million multiplied by 250
> 
> besides, there just aint that many donkeys to go round
> even if you round up all the USA yang key donkey democrats and their voters
Click to expand...

The playbook in dealing correctly with IslamoNazi animals is with the Israelis. Islamists don't understand human language because they aren't human beings. That's the truth.  Kertahe.  LOL


----------



## kvetch

Roudy said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is the cancer IDF is the cure.
> 
> 
> 
> roudy:
> 
> there are 1.5 billion muslims haver
> 
> do you want our people and the IDF to "cure" them all???
> 
> that is hitler's 6 million multiplied by 250
> 
> besides, there just aint that many donkeys to go round
> even if you round up all the USA yang key donkey democrats and their voters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The playbook in dealing correctly with IslamoNazi animals is with the Israelis. Islamists don't understand human language because they aren't human beings. That's the truth.  Kertahe.  LOL
Click to expand...

roudy

this is exactly the same logic that nasty goys applied to us Jews......less than.....human
and what racists and warmongers always apply to demonise the enemy

as a Hinjew,  i commend the Hiindu view that we are all one and that the collective consciousness of all existence including donkeys is what is known as god

then it is impossible to create "them" and "us" or call anyone a nazi or islamonazi because we and god too are all part of all that goes on

bit sanctimonious I know....maybe we should stick to donkey fucking


----------



## toastman

Hamas uses photo of dead child from Syria to wage Twitter propaganda war against Israel; Update: More bogus injuries | Twitchy


----------



## sealadaigh

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


it's a cultural thing, you know.


----------



## sealadaigh

Israel Wages Twitter War With Hamas Over #Gaza Attacks - Bloomberg


----------



## kvetch

toastman said:


> Hamas uses photo of dead child from Syria to wage Twitter propaganda war against Israel; Update: More bogus injuries | Twitchy


yeah,,,,same old...same old pallywood lies

and you do much the same in your one line stoopdities

so a toast to all liars and stoopifiers

and may you all be toast very soon

if the IDF had drones that could exterminate all liars

most of us would be toast, instantly


----------



## sealadaigh

TheOldSchool said:


> iRosie that was horrible.  But seriously, Hamas fires rockets from civilian locations so that these stories will pop up and bring sympathy to their cause.  They are the aggressors.  Religion should not be a reason to kill.



now ust what the hell do you want them to do? the whole gaza strip is a civilian area, and one of the most heavily populated areas in the world.

here is a plan that i bet HAMAS and FATAH would go for. how about if the IDF turns their weapons etc to some UN force for safe keeping and then announce to HAMAS abd FATAH and et al..."hey boyos. we are tired of kids dying so here is what we are going to do. these UN cats are going to dstribute small arms of choice to us and yous and x amount of ord and we'll meet you in the middle of the hegev at noon tomorrow."

they ain't hiding in civilian areas any more than the IDF soldier who goes home at night and sleeps next to his weapon or reservists in a pizza parlor or disco.


----------



## ima

That's still nothing compared to what The US army did to children in Iraq and Afghanistan. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Caroljo

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it.
> 
> Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice.
> 
> You are the Great and the Most Powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement.
> 
> All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.
> 
> God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.
Click to expand...


Your god is not the same as my God.  My God tells us that Israel and the Jews will always be there.  They ARE God's chosen people.....sorry chump, YOU LOSE!


----------



## kvetch

kvetch said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> roudy:
> 
> there are 1.5 billion muslims haver
> 
> do you want our people and the IDF to "cure" them all???
> 
> that is hitler's 6 million multiplied by 250
> 
> besides, there just aint that many donkeys to go round
> even if you round up all the USA yang key donkey democrats and their voters
> 
> 
> 
> The playbook in dealing correctly with IslamoNazi animals is with the Israelis. Islamists don't understand human language because they aren't human beings. That's the truth.  Kertahe.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> roudy
> 
> this is exactly the same logic that nasty goys applied to us Jews......less than.....human
> and what racists and warmongers always apply to demonise the enemy
> 
> as a Hinjew,  i commend the Hiindu view that we are all one and that the collective consciousness of all existence including donkeys is what is known as god
> 
> then it is impossible to create "them" and "us" or call anyone a nazi or islamonazi because we and god too are all part of all that goes on
> 
> bit sanctimonious I know....maybe we should stick to donkey fucking
Click to expand...

roudy

more on this Hinjew shit

it comes from the ancient hindu sacred vedas;
uttered long before jews were even a twinkle in god's eyes

if the true god of the vedas had chosen the jews

he would have made one strict condition on the covenant

and that is

"if you are one.....then i'm one too"

and vice versa

"if i'm one...then you're one, too"

jesus was a bit of a hinjew; thay say he had been to india in his youth; even that he died there too

he said....."however you judge others; you are judging yourself in the same way"

and this is god's instant judgement.....it happens in the instant you even have the impulse to judge anyone

it happened to me yesterday on this board

i got so angry with that dreadful "artful codger" i wished him dead, and said so

i was so guilty and miserable afterwards i felt almost dead myself until i edited my murderous drivel and apologised

so whatever you or anyone says about anyone else; even in times of cyber and real war

that instantly becomes the truth for that moment about the one that says it

of course you keep a good tongue in cheek heart space 
between you and most of your words 
and so do I and anyone intelligent

but do please spare the donkeys...........eeeeeyore........they really matter to god

in india they would tell you that you will be reborn as a donkey, 
suffering exactly the fate you have assigned to them

that's why I said what I did to you  in the bombay vernacular.......... 

unless you recant your crimes against donkeys ( and Muzzlims) ,
that is what will happen to you...........

or worse still, be reborn as a "subhuman muslim"

or so they say

but what the fuck do I know?..............very little, really

it looks so sad and awful in gaza right now i can't even joke properly


----------



## Caroljo

Then why doesn't your leaders evacuate people to safe areas?  Oh...they don't have any for them??  
I feel bad for the innocents that die, but it seems to me their leaders couldn't care less.  
But you just go ahead and keep the propaganda up....
guess they shouldn't have been lobbing bombs at Israel.....this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Caroljo

ima said:


> That's still nothing compared to what The US army did to children in Iraq and Afghanistan. Jus' sayin'.



That's bullshit and you're an idiot!
Did you happen to see what the enemies in Iraq and Afghanistan do to our people when they're captured?  Have you seen the films in Iraq of them dragging our dead soldiers through the streets?  How about the beheading??  

Moron!


----------



## kvetch

Caroljo said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's still nothing compared to what The US army did to children in Iraq and Afghanistan. Jus' sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's bullshit and you're an idiot!
> Did you happen to see what the enemies in Iraq and Afghanistan do to our people when they're captured?  Have you seen the films in Iraq of them dragging our dead soldiers through the streets?  How about the beheading??
> 
> Moron!
Click to expand...

Caroljo: the carolling chosen jew who is always so right, and polite
he thinks he has a right to accuse others of being idiots and  morons   ????

you only saw those awful pictures thanx to the arab TV staion al jazeera telling the truth

then you free and brave yankees rewarded the honest brave arab truth tellers 
by bombing the shit out of them in both afghanistan and iraq

but knowing how these savages treat you superior yankee and british invaders

would it not have been a bit smart not to have gone to war there in the first place

what good has it done to anyone at all.......tell me, oh fellow chosen one?

6,000 yanks and hundreds of thousands of the natives dead, trillions of dollars wasted on war

for what...............can you, who thinks you are always right........please tell this idiot moronic  jewish MAMZER??


----------



## Truthseeker420

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


because he's a bigoted anti- Semite.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri



My heart aches for that father.  Hamas should be held responsible for this!


----------



## kvetch

*BBC NEWS:just heard........stop press*

Ismail Haniyeh, Hamas political leader, accuses Israel of "*deiberately targeting and murdering civilians*"

Pot and Kettle???

Enough to make even a peace-ful Gaza-sympathiser like me wish him the same fate as his war criminal comrade Jabari.

Trouble is, if they were ALL wiped out

Their replacements would be even worse; if that is possible.

And that is what has happened time and time again in both Israel and Gaza with each deadly twist of the endless cycle of revenge violence.

ten dead gaza tits for each dead israeli tat makes the bad go to worse

israel has fallen all the way from true harmless idealistic socialist zionist pioneers to the crypto-fascist Liebermann and the immoral Neten Yahoo

Gaza from a non corrupt islamic welfare society called Hamas, funded by Israel, to what we have now

But no-one on either side is learning anything it seems from this downward spiral to doom for all.

And nor are their zio and pal robots on either side on this deadly board


----------



## ima

ForeverYoung436 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart aches for that father.  Hamas should be held responsible for this!
Click to expand...


10 bucks says he has a loaf of bread in the white bag.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

ForeverYoung436 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart aches for that father.  Hamas should be held responsible for this!
Click to expand...


Applying your reasoning, the world's response to the Holocaust would have been blame the Jews and wipe out the rest of them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Truthseeker420 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because he's a bigoted anti- Semite.[/QUOT
> Good point and entirely accurate in light of this poster's hate of Semitic  peoples.
Click to expand...


----------



## kvetch

sherri:

the response of the USA and Britain too
when Hitler started kiiiing Jews

was to shut their doors to all Jewish Refugees
so hundreds of thousands of jews diied
who should have been helped to the lands of the freer

there was an ecoomic depression at that time in the 1930s
and so jobs were scarce and that's why they were kept out

i would be surprised if you knew that


----------



## Caroljo

Ya whatever....

And i'm not a Jew.

And i'm not a "he".

And i never said i was always right...and i know i'm not always polite. 
Some people just bring the best out in me


----------



## kvetch

ForeverYoung436 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart aches for that father.  Hamas should be held responsible for this!
Click to expand...

not just Hamas, forever

be a little honest with your compassion

both sides are to blame


----------



## kvetch

Caroljo said:


> Ya whatever....
> 
> And i'm not a Jew.
> 
> And i'm not a "he".
> 
> And i never said i was always right...and i know i'm not always polite.
> Some people just bring the best out in me


Ms Carol Jo the Jentile

sorry

well we could do with more very impolite, politically incorrect she's 
with creative humour, courage and fun 
for our special virtual haj to jerusalem and mecca....
see the separate thread devoted to it
it is *very* pro women......ultra feminist if you like that word

our latest musings...before the gaza horrors interrupted us with sadness
were to stage 2 pussy riots in jerusalem

one, dressed as ultra orthodox jews in top hats and curls on the wailing wall
only with burkas, 7 veils and special interfaith all semitic bikinis underneath

then when the orthodox audience are entranced enough by our seductive antics
we are going to invade the muslims only waqf area on the temple mount itself

dressed as islamic sufi whirling dervishes, with panties strictly optional
we will whirl and dance our and their way to the one true god of all semites

following our triumph in jerusalem we are going straight to mecca
hoss fly will fly us there on his back for a few shekels

in mecca we are raiders of the lost goddess Allat
the goddess that once resided in Mecca's kaba zone 
before the muslims destroyed her cult of womanly virtue
and replace the dearest one on her lost stone of destiny

Irosie is writing Allat's new sharia law under Allat's divine guidance right now

we are brave people of true faith who trust in god to protect us
but Roudy will be on hand with his omni-potent hairdryer to defend us all
just in case any jewish or muslim jihadists want to send us straight to paradise
there's a lot of work and play to do to prepare, and we need help
are you game to caroll around with us, here and there?

starring IRosie, AngelicaT, Roudy and Hossfly with little old me...all but me are zio freaks;
I hate the israeli government and zio-thievery and have never ever been there before
all but angelica T are believed to be Jewish

do join us if you feel you belong with the TRUE chosen ones there

*AND ANYONE ELSE SEEKING LIGHT HEARTED REFUGE AND ASYLUM FROM THE HORRORS OF GREATER GAZA
*
sorry for my miss takes....just testing.......and you definitely passed!!!!


----------



## BecauseIKnow

I would be mortified and embarrassed if I was an Israeli citizen, the way their government is acting, and the twitter posts they are making. What psychotic leaders.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart aches for that father.  Hamas should be held responsible for this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Applying your reasoning, the world's response to the Holocaust would have been blame the Jews and wipe out the rest of them.
Click to expand...


sherri remains a true  islamo nazi pig to the end     LOGIC?      Jews who were actually excluded from even owning weapons for centuries by the laws of the  FILTHY NAZI HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE_----so obviously had no means of defense and certainly never went around slitting throats   ----the enterprise that so excites sherri------were suddenly placed under siege------It was not the first time that the heirs of the  'HOLY' roman empire  had done so-----the usual approach  to that sherri shit over many centuries was to  SIT IT OUT-----so sit it out they did until   the sherrie sluts of the world descended on them with  MILITARY MIGHT   right in their homes and dragged them off to concentration camps were  SHERRIES happly slaughtered most and worked and starved the rest to death  

how do deal with reality-----the nazi war criminals afraid of the NUREMBURG TRIALS knew-----they escaped to   arab countries and wrote the answers out the  the sherris still fart out into cyber space      "Let's  claim----THE JOOOS DO THE SAME THING"    (from their writings you got   "JEWS KILL GENTILES")      Sherri ---I read your material as a child and ----in my late teens heard it directly from the mouths of recent medical school graduates from   muslim shit holes      ----long ago-----before  the KHOMEINI shit took over--------then the IRANIANS began to emulate the others and spit the shit you know so well     You are heir to that shit-----holy roman empire ----combined with shariah shit------which is really two sides of the same coin        I am also -----in a way----an heir       My ancestry came out of the AUSTRIAN HAPSBURG EMPIRE aka  SECOND REICH (second holy roman empire)   ------and that of my husband    from a  TYPICAL STINKING SHARIAH CESS pit------the same shit ---.   The reichs and the shariah cess pits COMBINED are responsible for almost every genocidal     murder in the past  1700 years----learn some history it  is fascinating and even tied to  your  "holy roman empire"    version of another victim    of your filth    "JESUS"   aka   Yeshua ben Yosef


----------



## irosie91

Oh gee   sherri took a break from dancing on the dead bodies of the  Israeli children killed to write yet  ANOTHER BRILLIANT POST 
 pulled from the dangling entrails of her heroes in hell

       see   DANTE    CANTO 28------she got it from  "where"........ her heroes  "fart"

                               (for those who do not know----another wing was added to the  INFERNO
                                    to house  Sherri's heroes)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BecauseIKnow said:


> These people are criminals.



You're right, Gazans firing rockets from civilian areas should be killed by the Muslim civilians they endanger. And their bodies dragged thru the streets. Before being fed to pigs.


----------



## Hossfly

BecauseIKnow said:


> I would be mortified and embarrassed if I was an Israeli citizen, the way their government is acting, and the twitter posts they are making. What psychotic leaders.


I would be embarrassed and mortified to be a Muslim considering so many Muslims murdering other Muslims (plus those of other religions of course).  However, Baghdad Bob probably doesn't consider that psychotic because maybe this is what Muslims are supposed to do.  By the way, what are you still doing on this message board when you claimed you were doing community work collecting funds for the Syrians.  Surely you read about the thousands of refugees who need help and all those Muslims still in Syria who could use a hand with their dead and wounded.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Gazans firing rockets from civilian areas should be killed by the Muslim civilians they endanger. And their bodies dragged thru the streets. Before being fed to pigs.
Click to expand...


Another smart refusing to face facts.

Israel committed and act of aggression and murdered 7 civilians already. Including infants. 

The key word is "deterrence" 

The are criminals. 

You're lame rebuttals are painfully stupid. 

Do us a favor and keep your mouth shut! 

You Israeli apologist! Piece or shit! Leave America! Go to hell.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BecauseIKnow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Gazans firing rockets from civilian areas should be killed by the Muslim civilians they endanger. And their bodies dragged thru the streets. Before being fed to pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another smart refusing to face facts.
> 
> Israel committed and act of aggression and murdered 7 civilians already. Including infants.
> 
> The key word is "deterrence"
> 
> The are criminals.
> 
> You're lame rebuttals are painfully stupid.
> 
> Do us a favor and keep your mouth shut!
> 
> You Israeli apologist! Piece or shit! Leave America! Go to hell.
Click to expand...


*Israel committed and act of aggression *

Firing at rocket launchers that attack civilians is aggression?

Buy a dictionary, you'll sound marginally less ignorant.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Gazans firing rockets from civilian areas should be killed by the Muslim civilians they endanger. And their bodies dragged thru the streets. Before being fed to pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another smart refusing to face facts.
> 
> Israel committed and act of aggression and murdered 7 civilians already. Including infants.
> 
> The key word is "deterrence"
> 
> The are criminals.
> 
> You're lame rebuttals are painfully stupid.
> 
> Do us a favor and keep your mouth shut!
> 
> You Israeli apologist! Piece or shit! Leave America! Go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel committed and act of aggression *
> 
> Firing at rocket launchers that attack civilians is aggression?
> 
> Buy a dictionary, you'll sound marginally less ignorant.
Click to expand...


You fucktard they committed an act of war. No matter how much you try to justify it. 

They also attacked infrastructure all over the Strip. And hit an ambulance. Two infants killed. 5 children killed. 

Palestinians are responding to these crimes. 

Man you people defend Israel like your life depends on it.

Israel started this round of violence. Not the Palestinians.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BecauseIKnow said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> God will throw them into hell fire right away, no negotiating, no forgiveness, of course to the criminals Netanyahu and Barak, as well as the IDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow,
> 
> Speaking about the character of God, from a Christian versus Islam versus Jewish perspective, it seems my Christian concept of God is as a God of Mercy. And I really do see that Mercy as capable of being bestowed on any person, no matter what they have done in the past. Your comments in this post , which I assume address a Muslims's view of God, do not seem to envision the possibility of God bestowing such Mercy on certain persons. Do you see Mercy as a part of Islam?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's our biggest thing, and we have a hadith that says the last person will get out of hell fire. And he will receive 6 times the Universe. Something along that.
Click to expand...



BecauseIKnow,

Thank you for sharing that with me, I believe we do have a God who is mighty to save, and that Salvation is desired by Him for all of us.

There are Christians whom have believed in the concept of universal salvation since Christianity's beginnings, such as Origin, and I like to hope and look forward to seeing a day that will come when all Humanity will see and experience universal salvation of all living Creations of God!

Looking down from Heaven, right now, I know Jesus is weeping for the children and all those hurting in the fighting in Palestine and in Gaza, where the suffering is the greatest. He hears their cries, He feels their pain, He loves all of them, and He is there to see them through anything and everything they will confront, for those who turn to Him. I recall reading about Cast Lead and people under attack, and people coming together and reaching out to help one another, to see their need for each other, to love one another. That's the response God wants from us, to respond to hate with love. That reaching out to care about others is itself choosing God, I believe. And with love, we can vanquish the hate and win freedom, victory is assured, it is only a matter of time, look at Nabi Saleh, all they have experienced, but the close bonds the people have with each other has been their response to oppression, and people all over the world have joined with them in their struggle for freedom from Occupation and oppression and land thefts and attacks and home demolitions. I have read over 1 million people have been recorded as logging onto their website to read about their amazing nonviolent struggle against the Occupation they have launched and actively pursue in their weekly demonstrations where they try to walk to a village stream stolen from them by illegal Jewish settlers.   

I was just reading the most amazing post from Phil Weiss on Mondoweiss. He was in Nabi Saleh last Friday. They were violently attacked with tear gas canisters, he spoke of it being quite frightening. And he also spoke about the villagers speaking to him about a recent visit they had from Americans who had struggled for equal rights in the Civil Rights Movement. They stood on the roofs as they were attacked, and they cried, and they told the villagers that what the villagers there were experiencing in the Occupation was exactly what they had experienced in their struggle for equality in America.

Here is part of what he said:

"Still these rural people carry on. And the international attention gives the villagers hope that they will one day prevail, and that the settlement will be removed from their land and their spring returned to them. Iyad Tamimi, a member of the popular committee, described an inspiring visit in October by a delegation from the Martin Luther King Center for non-violent change. Two dozen veterans of the civil rights movement came to Nabi Saleh, and because they didn't want to be exposed to tear gas and rubber bullets, sat in chairs on the roof to observe. It was not theater to them. It was their own history. Most of them were crying, Iyad said; they told him this is exactly what they experienced in the south. The visitors assured the villagers that Nabi Saleh will prevail, as the civil rights demonstrators in the south prevailed"

A bad day in Nabi Saleh | Mondoweiss

Injustice always has an end, in God's timing, I Pray that will be soon for the people of Palestine. Come soon, Lord, come Soon!

Sherri


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BecauseIKnow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another smart refusing to face facts.
> 
> Israel committed and act of aggression and murdered 7 civilians already. Including infants.
> 
> The key word is "deterrence"
> 
> The are criminals.
> 
> You're lame rebuttals are painfully stupid.
> 
> Do us a favor and keep your mouth shut!
> 
> You Israeli apologist! Piece or shit! Leave America! Go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel committed and act of aggression *
> 
> Firing at rocket launchers that attack civilians is aggression?
> 
> Buy a dictionary, you'll sound marginally less ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucktard they committed an act of war. No matter how much you try to justify it.
> 
> They also attacked infrastructure all over the Strip. And hit an ambulance. Two infants killed. 5 children killed.
> 
> Palestinians are responding to these crimes.
> 
> Man you people defend Israel like your life depends on it.
> 
> Israel started this round of violence. Not the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


*You fucktard they committed an act of war.*

It's true, Gazan rockets launched at civilians is an act of war.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel committed and act of aggression *
> 
> Firing at rocket launchers that attack civilians is aggression?
> 
> Buy a dictionary, you'll sound marginally less ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucktard they committed an act of war. No matter how much you try to justify it.
> 
> They also attacked infrastructure all over the Strip. And hit an ambulance. Two infants killed. 5 children killed.
> 
> Palestinians are responding to these crimes.
> 
> Man you people defend Israel like your life depends on it.
> 
> Israel started this round of violence. Not the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You fucktard they committed an act of war.*
> 
> It's true, Gazan rockets launched at civilians is an act of war.
Click to expand...


Israel started this military campaign with the first fire, killing 8 and assassinating a official. 

They are responsible for the latest round of violence. 

And Palestinains have no other way of responding. They need to stand up for their people. 

Keep in mind, when taking a very peaceful approach,and doing exactly what Israel did to achieve statehood, they are threatened by the Israeli government. 


Vice Premier Moshe Yaalon, speaking in a similar vein, told Army Radio on Wednesday that his country would have to take steps to make it clear that there will be a heavy price if the statehood petition goes ahead. Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has also warned previously that a statehood appeal would push peace further away and lead to instability.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Hossfly said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be mortified and embarrassed if I was an Israeli citizen, the way their government is acting, and the twitter posts they are making. What psychotic leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be embarrassed and mortified to be a Muslim considering so many Muslims murdering other Muslims (plus those of other religions of course).  However, Baghdad Bob probably doesn't consider that psychotic because maybe this is what Muslims are supposed to do.  By the way, what are you still doing on this message board when you claimed you were doing community work collecting funds for the Syrians.  Surely you read about the thousands of refugees who need help and all those Muslims still in Syria who could use a hand with their dead and wounded.
Click to expand...


I donated 36 dollars to the Syrian refugees.  But none to Gaza, because they elected Hamas, which shoots missiles at Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Gazans firing rockets from civilian areas should be killed by the Muslim civilians they endanger. And their bodies dragged thru the streets. Before being fed to pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another smart refusing to face facts.
> 
> Israel committed and act of aggression and murdered 7 civilians already. Including infants.
> 
> The key word is "deterrence"
> 
> The are criminals.
> 
> You're lame rebuttals are painfully stupid.
> 
> Do us a favor and keep your mouth shut!
> 
> You Israeli apologist! Piece or shit! Leave America! Go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israel committed and act of aggression *
> 
> Firing at rocket launchers that attack civilians is aggression?
> 
> Buy a dictionary, you'll sound marginally less ignorant.
Click to expand...


Hey, Idiot, Israel deliberately targeted civilians, attacking children playing soccer, attacking houses where civilians live, burning alive defenseless babies, this is not about attacks on rocket launchers!

Babies cannot launch rockets, not 11 month old babies, not unborn babies in their mother's womb, and not a 7 year old little girl!

I will never understand the evil in a mind like yours, the evil that leads a human being to defend cold blooded child killings of the nature you are defending! 

Sherri


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another smart refusing to face facts.
> 
> Israel committed and act of aggression and murdered 7 civilians already. Including infants.
> 
> The key word is "deterrence"
> 
> The are criminals.
> 
> You're lame rebuttals are painfully stupid.
> 
> Do us a favor and keep your mouth shut!
> 
> You Israeli apologist! Piece or shit! Leave America! Go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel committed and act of aggression *
> 
> Firing at rocket launchers that attack civilians is aggression?
> 
> Buy a dictionary, you'll sound marginally less ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Idiot, Israel deliberately targeted civilians, attacking children playing soccer, attacking houses where civilians live, burning alive defenseless babies, this is not about attacks on rocket launchers!
> 
> Babies cannot launch rockets, not 11 month old babies, not unborn babies in their mother's womb, and not a 7 year old little girl!
> 
> I will never understand the evil in a mind like yours, the evil that leads a human being to defend cold blooded child killings of the nature you are defending!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I think it's awful that Gazans fire rockets at civilians.

I think it's worse that they do so from civilian areas, inviting return fire that they KNOW will endanger Muslim civilians, including children. 

I would never defend the Muslim child killers. 
They are the epitome of evil.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Can you people imagine if Hamas had assassinated Ehud Barak who is the military chief of Israel, or the Defense minister? 

Why the hypocrisy? 

Israel would have killed thousands of people over it.


----------



## irosie91

BecauseIKnow said:


> Can you people imagine if Hamas had assassinated Ehud Barak who is the military chief of Israel, or the Defense minister?
> 
> Why the hypocrisy?
> 
> Israel would have killed thousands of people over it.




  "because'    the muhummad ass licking dogs  have murdered LOTS of prominent Israelis-----would you like to tell us which of those murders resulted in  the  killing of   THOUSANDS????      Israel goes after the ACTUAL MURDERERS     whole your sluts laugh and sing and dance over the dead bodies of jewish babies ------even outside of the Middle east-------and your perverted whores teach their bastards to    adulate murderers   and   "KILL SOME JEWS FOR MOMMY AND ALLAH"


----------



## freedombecki

BecauseIKnow said:


> Can you people imagine if Hamas had assassinated Ehud Barak who is the military chief of Israel, or the Defense minister?
> 
> Why the hypocrisy?
> 
> Israel would have killed thousands of people over it.


The Israelis have documentation of enemy fire from the area they returned fire to.

I'm so sorry their detractors decided to launch from where babies were present so they could send talking points to collaborators on the internet interested in smearing Israel when Israel returned fire.

Tell them next time, just don't fire any more rockets at Israel. That way, the babies will be safe.


----------



## kvetch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Gazans firing rockets from civilian areas should be killed by the Muslim civilians they endanger. And their bodies dragged thru the streets. Before being fed to pigs.
Click to expand...

the pigs wouldn't touch such filthy toxic food

far too intelligent

they do turn proper shit back into food, but not poison

what have you got against god's beloved pigs

so beloved of god he doesn't want us to kill and eat them...........

 y'kow sir? did you not know that???

USA folx, especially patriots dont usually know very much, on the whole, except rosie, of course


----------



## kvetch

freedombecki said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you people imagine if Hamas had assassinated Ehud Barak who is the military chief of Israel, or the Defense minister?
> 
> Why the hypocrisy?
> 
> Israel would have killed thousands of people over it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis have documentation of enemy fire from the area they returned fire to.
> 
> I'm so sorry their detractors decided to launch from where babies were present so they could send talking points to collaborators on the internet interested in smearing Israel when Israel returned fire.
> 
> Tell them next time, just don't fire any more rockets at Israel. That way, the babies will be safe.
Click to expand...

you don't know who you are talking to, sir

because i know is gazan and has experienced far less well targeted israeli fire than now

you and all others here should respect his feelings

just as you do Lipush's

but you probably didn't know that


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Gazans firing rockets from civilian areas should be killed by the Muslim civilians they endanger. And their bodies dragged thru the streets. Before being fed to pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pigs wouldn't touch such filthy toxic food
> 
> far too intelligent
> 
> they do turn proper shit back into food, but not poison
> 
> what have you got against god's beloved pigs
> 
> so beloved of god he doesn't want us to kill and eat them...........
> 
> y'kow sir? did you not know that???
> 
> USA folx, especially patriots dont usually know very much, on the whole, except rosie, of course
Click to expand...

 

Its a great pity you ruin so many of your posts with your gross generalisations and apparent hatred for America and its people.
Norty Kvetchy


----------



## irosie91

from sherri

Looking down from Heaven, right now, I know Jesus is weeping for the children and all those hurting in the fighting in Palestine and in Gaza, where the suffering is the greatest. 


     POOR JESUS----sherri makes him out to be the filthy hypocrite bitch that she is ------he weeps for  "gaza"     while millions of children in  MUSLIM LANDS are starving and neglected in the gutters           and---millions of the survivors of islamic filth in west bengal    are still dying of the filth she  ADORES      but the  "jesus"  of sherri -----does not care-------of course the jesus of sherri is DELIGHTED  that  jewish children were killed in Israel ----almost as much as SHERRI is delighted        I am certainly glad that  the "jesus"  of sherri is not the one described in the book  "new testament"


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you people imagine if Hamas had assassinated Ehud Barak who is the military chief of Israel, or the Defense minister?
> 
> Why the hypocrisy?
> 
> Israel would have killed thousands of people over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "because'    the muhummad ass licking dogs  have murdered LOTS of prominent Israelis-----would you like to tell us which of those murders resulted in  the  killing of   THOUSANDS????      Israel goes after the ACTUAL MURDERERS     whole your sluts laugh and sing and dance over the dead bodies of jewish babies ------even outside of the Middle east-------and your perverted whores teach their bastards to    adulate murderers   and   "KILL SOME JEWS FOR MOMMY AND ALLAH"
Click to expand...

the popular front of palestine killed that israeli mafia psychotic they called "gandhi" in jerusalem

Ze'evi i think he was called,,,he was an Israeli cabinet minister at the time

he advocated annexing all of jordan as well as palestine and expelling all the Arabs

I think they were just as right to kill him as israel is to zap jabari

and i toasted the guys that did it, at the time; now they are in jail

if the pals had got general sharon; the world should have a holiday every year in their honour

but civilians and kids are totally different

all who do that deserve the same back; IDF or Hamas or anyone

whether deliberate or not

you excuse it as inevitable "collateral damage"

i dont give a fuck what the law says....a dead kid is a dead kid and deserves justice


----------



## irosie91

you don't understand   Todd------not everyone believes that  launching poison nail bombs at heads of jews is  AN ACT OF WAR         'because'   and sherri consider it an act of  LOVE----toward    muhummad and   "isa"        (isa does not actually mean  "jesus" in arabic------but that's ok------there is no value in "truth"   in the world of islamo nazi)


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> from sherri
> 
> Looking down from Heaven, right now, I know Jesus is weeping for the children and all those hurting in the fighting in Palestine and in Gaza, where the suffering is the greatest.
> 
> 
> POOR JESUS----sherri makes him out to be the filthy hypocrite bitch that she is ------he weeps for "gaza" while millions of children in MUSLIM LANDS are starving and neglected in the gutters and---millions of the survivors of islamic filth in west bengal are still dying of the filth she ADORES but the "jesus" of sherri -----does not care-------of course the jesus of sherri is DELIGHTED that jewish children were killed in Israel ----almost as much as SHERRI is delighted I am certainly glad that the "jesus" of sherri is not the one described in the book "new testament"


 
Me too.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> from sherri
> 
> Looking down from Heaven, right now, I know Jesus is weeping for the children and all those hurting in the fighting in Palestine and in Gaza, where the suffering is the greatest.
> 
> 
> POOR JESUS----sherri makes him out to be the filthy hypocrite bitch that she is ------he weeps for  "gaza"     while millions of children in  MUSLIM LANDS are starving and neglected in the gutters           and---millions of the survivors of islamic filth in west bengal    are still dying of the filth she  ADORES      but the  "jesus"  of sherri -----does not care-------of course the jesus of sherri is DELIGHTED  that  jewish children were killed in Israel ----almost as much as SHERRI is delighted        I am certainly glad that  the "jesus"  of sherri is not the one described in the book  "new testament"


the real jesus said:

"where 2 or 3 are gathered together in my name. there am i in the midst of them"

that applies equally to all, whether christian or not

and all efforts here to "balance" or deflect one set of atrocities by quoting others are alien to jesus or anyone with a heart

whoever is doing it

2 wrongs do not make a right.............


----------



## irosie91

did thousands of arabs go down for the assassination of   Ze evi?      His policies came to nothing anyway         but  the   JAHBARLA   or  JUMBALAYA   thing that the Israelis  assassinated was a known      COOKER UPPPER of   terrorist plots that were "SUCCESSFUL"   from the islamo nazi dog  POV

Killing Ze evi  was just a matter of destroying  FREE SPEECH


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Gazans firing rockets from civilian areas should be killed by the Muslim civilians they endanger. And their bodies dragged thru the streets. Before being fed to pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> the pigs wouldn't touch such filthy toxic food
> 
> far too intelligent
> 
> they do turn proper shit back into food, but not poison
> 
> what have you got against god's beloved pigs
> 
> so beloved of god he doesn't want us to kill and eat them...........
> 
> y'kow sir? did you not know that???
> 
> USA folx, especially patriots dont usually know very much, on the whole, except rosie, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great pity you ruin so many of your posts with your gross generalisations and apparent hatred for America and its people.
> Norty Kvetchy
Click to expand...

sweetie you know me better than that by now

its my way of teasing newbies especially

norty, yes indeed

please read the update on the haj thread asap if you can break away from gaza-geddon

we need light relief as well as the heavy stuff, y'know   xxx


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> did thousands of arabs go down for the assassination of   Ze evi?      His policies came to nothing anyway         but  the   JAHBARLA   or  JUMBALAYA   thing that the Israelis  assassinated was a known      COOKER UPPPER of   terrorist plots that were "SUCCESSFUL"   from the islamo nazi dog  POV
> 
> Killing Ze evi  was just a matter of destroying  FREE SPEECH


mata ji 

please dont ass-ociate your mamzer with bikoz's theory of the thousands of dead

i agree with you about that, of course because its a plain fact, 
and i try and deal with truth

in india, the chief mantra is:

SATYAM (TRUTH), SHIVAM (GOODNESS), SUNDERAM (BEAUTY)

IN THAT ORDER OF IMPORTANCE

AND THAT IS CENTRAL TO MY HIN-JEW FAITH !!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

kvetch said:


> sherri:
> 
> the response of the USA and Britain too
> when Hitler started kiiiing Jews
> 
> was to shut their doors to all Jewish Refugees
> so hundreds of thousands of jews diied
> who should have been helped to the lands of the freer
> 
> there was an ecoomic depression at that time in the 1930s
> and so jobs were scarce and that's why they were kept out
> k
> i would be surprised if you knew that


DF
kvetch, And is all of this supposed to justify the baby killing of Israel today?


----------



## kvetch

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did thousands of arabs go down for the assassination of   Ze evi?      His policies came to nothing anyway         but  the   JAHBARLA   or  JUMBALAYA   thing that the Israelis  assassinated was a known      COOKER UPPPER of   terrorist plots that were "SUCCESSFUL"   from the islamo nazi dog  POV
> 
> Killing Ze evi  was just a matter of destroying  FREE SPEECH
> 
> 
> 
> mata ji
> 
> please dont ass-ociate your mamzer with bikoz's theory of the thousands of dead
> 
> i agree with you about that, of course because its a plain fact,
> and i try and deal with truth
> 
> in india, the chief mantra is:
> 
> SATYAM (TRUTH), SHIVAM (GOODNESS), SUNDERAM (BEAUTY)
> 
> IN THAT ORDER OF IMPORTANCE
> 
> AND THAT IS CENTRAL TO MY HIN-JEW FAITH !!
Click to expand...

*THIS JABARI CRIMINAL......ISRAEL JUST KILLED*

the day I joined this thread, i read, I think on the BBC that Hamas had just started actively collaborating with Israeli intelligence 
because Jabari was trYing and failing to restrain the ultra jihadis in gaza from firing rockets

for the first time that day, jabari's people had given the IDF the location of rival jihadis and israel had zapped them

then despite this new TACTICAL alliance it got out of hand

this is due to a power struggle within hamas between their exile political leaders and the gazan mafias using rockets and civilians as pawns

same exactly applies to nut yahoo who killed jabari just to win the next israeli elections and for no military or logistical reason whatever
NUT-YAHOO knows perfectly well the dead thugs and the rockets too will be very soon replaced with even deadlier ones

i am right now listening to exactly this thesis on bbc world service from an *INTELLIGENT JEWISH AMERICAN EXPERT* (ANGEL PLEASE NOTE..N.B.)

*A POX AND GODDESS ALLAT'S CURSES BE UPON BOTH OF THEM EQUALLY

PLAYING WITH THE LIVES OF THEIR PEOPLES FOR THEIR SICK POLITICAL ENDS*


----------



## kvetch

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri:
> 
> the response of the USA and Britain too
> when Hitler started kiiiing Jews
> 
> was to shut their doors to all Jewish Refugees
> so hundreds of thousands of jews diied
> who should have been helped to the lands of the freer
> 
> there was an ecoomic depression at that time in the 1930s
> and so jobs were scarce and that's why they were kept out
> k
> i would be surprised if you knew that
> 
> 
> 
> DF
> kvetch, And is all of this supposed to justify the baby killing of Israel today?
Click to expand...

no

and not the baby killing of hamas, either

just info that related to a previous post about jew killing, that's all

please pay attention

with 2 eyes, not just one


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pigs wouldn't touch such filthy toxic food
> 
> far too intelligent
> 
> they do turn proper shit back into food, but not poison
> 
> what have you got against god's beloved pigs
> 
> so beloved of god he doesn't want us to kill and eat them...........
> 
> y'kow sir? did you not know that???
> 
> USA folx, especially patriots dont usually know very much, on the whole, except rosie, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great pity you ruin so many of your posts with your gross generalisations and apparent hatred for America and its people.
> Norty Kvetchy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweetie you know me better than that by now
> 
> its my way of teasing newbies especially
> 
> norty, yes indeed
> 
> please read the update on the haj thread asap if you can break away from gaza-geddon
> 
> we need light relief as well as the heavy stuff, y'know xxx
Click to expand...

 

OK, bossyboots, but I'm not likely to be much fun right now


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri:
> 
> the response of the USA and Britain too
> when Hitler started kiiiing Jews
> 
> was to shut their doors to all Jewish Refugees
> so hundreds of thousands of jews diied
> who should have been helped to the lands of the freer
> 
> there was an ecoomic depression at that time in the 1930s
> and so jobs were scarce and that's why they were kept out
> k
> i would be surprised if you knew that
> 
> 
> 
> DF
> kvetch, And is all of this supposed to justify the baby killing of Israel today?
Click to expand...



sherri----a person who is a teacher of children in the USA ----SHOULD understand how to reasonably express herself in the ENGLISH LANGUAGE------  the english phrase  
    "BABY KILLING OF ISRAEL"    implies in context ----that Israel searchers out babies TO KILL         Therefore you have mispoken .    A reasonable expression in english to describe
reality is     "Israel's return fire sometimes hits babies"        "return fire"   is never illegal in 
battle       The legal way to do it is to RETURN the fire in the TRAJECTORY  in which it arrived      That is the technique Israel uses    (do you need a definition of  "trajectory"?)'
When anyone SHOOT or LAUNCHES     in a distance-----he should EXPECT ---"RETURN FIRE"        that is why your people shoot and launch from the cribs of their infants.   The bombs that killed Israeli children today------were NOT  "return fire"      They were illegal in the sense that they were neither "return fire"   or aimed at a LEGAL MILITARY TARGET----like a munitions tunnel about to be used in a terrorist action.     

    example of  "baby killing  'entities' "    would be your fellow nazis in germany---or even  the "holy roman empire"     -----which used your definition of "jesus"   in their  "HOLY INQUSITION"      Another would be  ----the  nigerian muslims in their war on  BIAFRANS '
Those of your fellows who sneak into houses  WITH THE INTENT of slitting the throats of babies are   "BABY KILLERS"     The muslims in Kenya who behead christian and hindu girls are  -----close enough to  BABY KILLERS to be called  BABY KILLERS     Try to be precise in your expression-----it is important for "teachers"    --------as a teacher------a good lesson in history is how LIBELS lead to genocides.      You can google for libels and genocides------a person like YOU has a lot from which to choose.


----------



## irosie91

anjel-----kvetch is norty------but that is what one expects from a mamzer----lots of'
mamzers grow up to be very creative people.   I have a sense that  NEIL SIMON   was probably
a  ........mamzer        Rod Serling  too.       These are two american creative mamzer types----sorry if you do not know them------somehow I do believe you know   Rod Serling


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sherri you are totally wrong about rosie
> 
> rosie and i have totally different views about israel and many things
> 
> but i feel closer to her than to anyone else here
> 
> at first we insulted each other...big time
> 
> look under people's words and find that of god in everyone
> 
> that's the quaker christiantity i was taught and still follow
> 
> you do not, dear
> 
> you dont begin to
> 
> you wouldn't know where to start,....
> 
> not here, anyway
> 
> you must have some ability if you are married to an ex muslim atheist
> to distinguish the state of a human heart from the views they have or how they express them
> 
> you say your husband...jaan...in farsi.....is wounded from iran against god
> 
> rosie talks all the time about her and her husband's lives.................
> 
> and so do I and others............we all have deep wounds of one kind or another
> 
> how about sharing yours??
> 
> what is wrong with you????
> 
> cant you figure people out without all that holy crap about saving rosie from her bondage of hate
> and stoopid holy cow dung like that, thinking you are so so so superior and holier than anyone
> 
> do you not know how offensive that is
> 
> did you like it when jeremiah did that to you??
> 
> if jesus can't save you god alone knows who can.............
Click to expand...


Whew,what a dreadful indictment of your thought processes at the present, Kvetch,rosie is horrible,totally awful.I just nod my head in shock.steve


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> from sherri
> 
> Looking down from Heaven, right now, I know Jesus is weeping for the children and all those hurting in the fighting in Palestine and in Gaza, where the suffering is the greatest.
> 
> 
> POOR JESUS----sherri makes him out to be the filthy hypocrite bitch that she is ------he weeps for  "gaza"     while millions of children in  MUSLIM LANDS are starving and neglected in the gutters           and---millions of the survivors of islamic filth in west bengal    are still dying of the filth she  ADORES      but the  "jesus"  of sherri -----does not care-------of course the jesus of sherri is DELIGHTED  that  jewish children were killed in Israel ----almost as much as SHERRI is delighted        I am certainly glad that  the "jesus"  of sherri is not the one described in the book  "new testament"



irosie,

Your hate is so glaring! I find myself thinking about this morning, how the sun was shining on my frost covered windshield of my truck, and how I could not see anything at all. That's how hate is, though, that is it exactly how Hate is. It blinds us from Truth!

I just wish you could find a way to break through that hate that holds you in bondage, more than anyone else, it hurts you!

Sherri


----------



## toastman

Sherri every time i see your posts, it is full of nonsense. It is the Muslims that hate. Hopefully one day you will realize this. Maybe if you got your head out of mohameds ass haha.


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri:
> 
> the response of the USA and Britain too
> when Hitler started kiiiing Jews
> 
> was to shut their doors to all Jewish Refugees
> so hundreds of thousands of jews diied
> who should have been helped to the lands of the freer
> 
> there was an ecoomic depression at that time in the 1930s
> and so jobs were scarce and that's why they were kept out
> k
> i would be surprised if you knew that
> 
> 
> 
> DF
> kvetch, And is all of this supposed to justify the baby killing of Israel today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
> 
> and not the baby killing of hamas, either
> 
> just info that related to a previous post about jew killing, that's all
> 
> please pay attention
> 
> with 2 eyes, not just one
Click to expand...


Israeli's have systematically murdered Palestinians since 1926 to present day,get your facts straight and throw away your "ROSIE" coloured Glasses,they are making you go blind.

Prior to 1948 Illegal Jews invading Palestine were ruthless Terrorists,not much has really changed for the Palestinians since,Kvetch you must think posters on here are a pack of Idiots........Cut the Crap and Pay Attention.theliq


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> anjel-----kvetch is norty------but that is what one expects from a mamzer----lots of'
> mamzers grow up to be very creative people. I have a sense that NEIL SIMON was probably
> a ........mamzer Rod Serling too. These are two american creative mamzer types----sorry if you do not know them------somehow I do believe you know Rod Serling


 

Of De de de de de de de de  Twilight Zone de de de de de de de de fame ???????
My understanding of 'mamzer' (recently acquired via google) is a person born of an extramarital affair - not out of wedlock - is that right?  I'm not sure why they would grow up to be norty and creative, but I'll take your word for it! Kvetchy is certainly both


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from sherri
> 
> Looking down from Heaven, right now, I know Jesus is weeping for the children and all those hurting in the fighting in Palestine and in Gaza, where the suffering is the greatest.
> 
> 
> POOR JESUS----sherri makes him out to be the filthy hypocrite bitch that she is ------he weeps for "gaza" while millions of children in MUSLIM LANDS are starving and neglected in the gutters and---millions of the survivors of islamic filth in west bengal are still dying of the filth she ADORES but the "jesus" of sherri -----does not care-------of course the jesus of sherri is DELIGHTED that jewish children were killed in Israel ----almost as much as SHERRI is delighted I am certainly glad that the "jesus" of sherri is not the one described in the book "new testament"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
Click to expand...


Anjelica,

So, you are now a believer in The New Testament?

It was just a day or two ago, that New Testament you speak of approvingly of here, you spoke about like dirt.

What is your choice, to love or to hate?

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from sherri
> 
> Looking down from Heaven, right now, I know Jesus is weeping for the children and all those hurting in the fighting in Palestine and in Gaza, where the suffering is the greatest.
> 
> 
> POOR JESUS----sherri makes him out to be the filthy hypocrite bitch that she is ------he weeps for  "gaza"     while millions of children in  MUSLIM LANDS are starving and neglected in the gutters           and---millions of the survivors of islamic filth in west bengal    are still dying of the filth she  ADORES      but the  "jesus"  of sherri -----does not care-------of course the jesus of sherri is DELIGHTED  that  jewish children were killed in Israel ----almost as much as SHERRI is delighted        I am certainly glad that  the "jesus"  of sherri is not the one described in the book  "new testament"
> 
> 
> 
> the real jesus said:
> 
> "where 2 or 3 are gathered together in my name. there am i in the midst of them"
> 
> that applies equally to all, whether christian or not
> 
> and all efforts here to "balance" or deflect one set of atrocities by quoting others are alien to jesus or anyone with a heart
> 
> whoever is doing it
> 
> 2 wrongs do not make a right.............
Click to expand...



  Again---the islamo nazi plays islamo nazi  ----parroting meaningless platitudes 

NOT ONLY meaningless------not at all germane to the subject at hand------in a sense she
is diverting from her own filth        I wonder how one says in ARAMAIC  >>> 

"where 2 or 3 are gathered together in my name. there am i in the midst of them"

It is a VERY PHRISAICAL CONCEPT -------it relates to the issue of witnesses and quorums
   I am actually impressed with the talmudic tone of that statement----even something like
   ZOHAR        I need the original----problem is I do not know aramaic and the language
   actually---irritates hubby for a very interesting reason-----probably over exposure.     
   An interesting factoid for  ----well not you sherri------for the others.     In some old jewish
   communities------there is a custom of doing the usual  READINGS -----which are done in
   the original hebrew with a  SIMULTANEOUS TRANSLATION into aramaic     Hubby was 
   brought up that way and I did experience that weird set up with him a few times.   Weird '
   since the number of people who can DO the aramaic is rapidly diminishing----and----
   SO IS THE NUMBER WHO UNDERSTAND IT       now this is for you sherri    I do have
   access to people who know aramaic------so please get me the ORIGINAL.   I am sure
   you would like to analyze it from the ORIGINAL WORDING-----it is amazing how much
   the ORIGINAL   differs from the impression you may have from the english translation


----------



## AnjelicaT

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> sherri you are totally wrong about rosie
> 
> rosie and i have totally different views about israel and many things
> 
> but i feel closer to her than to anyone else here
> 
> at first we insulted each other...big time
> 
> look under people's words and find that of god in everyone
> 
> that's the quaker christiantity i was taught and still follow
> 
> you do not, dear
> 
> you dont begin to
> 
> you wouldn't know where to start,....
> 
> not here, anyway
> 
> you must have some ability if you are married to an ex muslim atheist
> to distinguish the state of a human heart from the views they have or how they express them
> 
> you say your husband...jaan...in farsi.....is wounded from iran against god
> 
> rosie talks all the time about her and her husband's lives.................
> 
> and so do I and others............we all have deep wounds of one kind or another
> 
> how about sharing yours??
> 
> what is wrong with you????
> 
> cant you figure people out without all that holy crap about saving rosie from her bondage of hate
> and stoopid holy cow dung like that, thinking you are so so so superior and holier than anyone
> 
> do you not know how offensive that is
> 
> did you like it when jeremiah did that to you??
> 
> if jesus can't save you god alone knows who can.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whew,what a dreadful indictment of your thought processes at the present, Kvetch,rosie is horrible,totally awful.I just nod my head in shock.steve
Click to expand...

 

Rosie is erudite, articulate, full of integrity and lovely, Steve.  I grant you she can swear like a trouper, but that is usually because she is _emulating_.  I'm sure she will grow on you


----------



## kvetch

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> sherri you are totally wrong about rosie
> 
> rosie and i have totally different views about israel and many things
> 
> but i feel closer to her than to anyone else here
> 
> at first we insulted each other...big time
> 
> look under people's words and find that of god in everyone
> 
> that's the quaker christiantity i was taught and still follow
> 
> you do not, dear
> 
> you dont begin to
> 
> you wouldn't know where to start,....
> 
> not here, anyway
> 
> you must have some ability if you are married to an ex muslim atheist
> to distinguish the state of a human heart from the views they have or how they express them
> 
> you say your husband...jaan...in farsi.....is wounded from iran against god
> 
> rosie talks all the time about her and her husband's lives.................
> 
> and so do I and others............we all have deep wounds of one kind or another
> 
> how about sharing yours??
> 
> what is wrong with you????
> 
> cant you figure people out without all that holy crap about saving rosie from her bondage of hate
> and stoopid holy cow dung like that, thinking you are so so so superior and holier than anyone
> 
> do you not know how offensive that is
> 
> did you like it when jeremiah did that to you??
> 
> if jesus can't save you god alone knows who can.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whew,what a dreadful indictment of your thought processes at the present, Kvetch,rosie is horrible,totally awful.I just nod my head in shock.steve
Click to expand...

with respect, steve, 

at first we both hated each other and went at it hammer and tongs

then i realised she knew what she was talking about re muslim atrocities against jews

i had thought that jews were better treated by muslims than by christians

i soon realised that she was right and i was wrong and i had a lot to learn from her great knowledge

around the same time, rosie realised i knew india and pakistan better than she did

so we started to communicate and joke the ways only jews know how to do

at the time i was deeply depressed and nagative, kvetching heavily

making the connection with rosie healed this cursed depression and i feel fine now

so i am truly deeply graeteful to rosie for my profound transformation

i am a Reiki healer and therapist by profession for last 20 years

but i could not heal myself with any of the 1001 techniques I know

connecting with Rosie worked where all else had failed!

i don't agree with rosie about prophet mohammed himself and will soon start a thread  about this

when gaza-geddon dies down enough to make such a discussion worthwhile

so watch this space and thanks for your post


----------



## irosie91

to what  "hate"   are you referring    sherri?     My rejection of genocide and even more so to those ideologies that advocate it?                                
I am beginning to understand
you so strongly identify with the ideologies of genocide ----
that you seem to feel my  distaste for it is directed at YOU


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from sherri
> 
> Looking down from Heaven, right now, I know Jesus is weeping for the children and all those hurting in the fighting in Palestine and in Gaza, where the suffering is the greatest.
> 
> 
> POOR JESUS----sherri makes him out to be the filthy hypocrite bitch that she is ------he weeps for "gaza" while millions of children in MUSLIM LANDS are starving and neglected in the gutters and---millions of the survivors of islamic filth in west bengal are still dying of the filth she ADORES but the "jesus" of sherri -----does not care-------of course the jesus of sherri is DELIGHTED that jewish children were killed in Israel ----almost as much as SHERRI is delighted I am certainly glad that the "jesus" of sherri is not the one described in the book "new testament"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anjelica,
> 
> So, you are now a believer in The New Testament?
> 
> It was just a day or two ago, that New Testament you speak of approvingly of here, you spoke about like dirt.
> 
> What is your choice, to love or to hate?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

 

Is there any chance of you sorting out your comprehension problems before you repeatedly and erroniously attribute thoughts and words to me?
I'm agreeing with Rosie that the Jesus you claim to know and love is certainly not the Jesus described in the NT - something I have told you several times now.  You confuse JC with Isa by your own admission and you are following Isa not JC, imho.  I have no particular problem whatsoever with the NT and I certainly have never spoken 'about (it) like dirt' _sic_.  
I'm just not religious, that's all, and for the hundreth time.  
Regarding your stupid question, I really do believe you'd be better off thinking about your own foaming at the mouth hatred of Jews and Israelis and Israel rather than imagining mine or anyone elses.


----------



## irosie91

yes   technically a  MAMZER---is the product of ADULTERY     a  "LOVE CHILD"
is not  a mamzer.   -----among jews the word is used to describe  a SMART ASS 
LITTLE BOY  ----regularly.     I have heard it used thus by jews from all over the globe, so it must be a very     uhm    "TRADITIONAL USAGE"      maybe someday someone will find
it in an INSCRIPTION ------somewhere in the depths in the middle east      It can also 
be used as an insult but only to an ADULT   -------which might be confusing to 
the little mamzers of the world


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> Sherri every time i see your posts, it is full of nonsense. It is the Muslims that hate. Hopefully one day you will realize this. Maybe if you got your head out of mohameds ass haha.



toastman,

Would it be possible for you to post a comment that substantively said something?

Let's look at this post, here. 

First, you say my posts are nonsense. I guess I could say, your posts are nonsense. How else can one respond to a comment like that? And after these two exchanges of comments, I would conclude we just engaged ina  meaningless exchange of words. 

Second, you say it is the Muslims that hate.  My response: we all hate, it is a part of human nature. I would conclude this was another meaningless exchange of words.

Third, you want to talk about "mohameds" ass? I do not know "mohamed" or his ass, and you know I do not. Another meaningless exchange of words. 

Any substantive comments about the thread's topic, which is an 11 month old Palestinian baby Israel burned alive and other deliberate child killings in Gaza, that are still taking place, as we have this discussion?

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri you are totally wrong about rosie
> 
> rosie and i have totally different views about israel and many things
> 
> but i feel closer to her than to anyone else here
> 
> at first we insulted each other...big time
> 
> look under people's words and find that of god in everyone
> 
> that's the quaker christiantity i was taught and still follow
> 
> you do not, dear
> 
> you dont begin to
> 
> you wouldn't know where to start,....
> 
> not here, anyway
> 
> you must have some ability if you are married to an ex muslim atheist
> to distinguish the state of a human heart from the views they have or how they express them
> 
> you say your husband...jaan...in farsi.....is wounded from iran against god
> 
> rosie talks all the time about her and her husband's lives.................
> 
> and so do I and others............we all have deep wounds of one kind or another
> 
> how about sharing yours??
> 
> what is wrong with you????
> 
> cant you figure people out without all that holy crap about saving rosie from her bondage of hate
> and stoopid holy cow dung like that, thinking you are so so so superior and holier than anyone
> 
> do you not know how offensive that is
> 
> did you like it when jeremiah did that to you??
> 
> if jesus can't save you god alone knows who can.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew,what a dreadful indictment of your thought processes at the present, Kvetch,rosie is horrible,totally awful.I just nod my head in shock.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with respect, steve,
> 
> at first rosie and I both hated each other and went at it hammer and tongs
> 
> then i realised she knew what she was talking about re muslim atrocities against jews
> 
> i had thought that jews were better treated by muslims than by christians
> 
> i soon realised that Rosie was right and i was wrong and i had a lot to learn from her great knowledge
> 
> around the same time, rosie realised i knew india and pakistan better than she did
> 
> so we started to communicate and joke the ways only jews know how to do
> 
> at the time i was deeply depressed and negative, kvetching heavily
> 
> making the connection with rosie healed this cursed depression and i feel fine now
> 
> so i am truly deeply graeteful to rosie for my profound transformation
> 
> i am a Reiki healer and therapist by profession for last 20 years
> 
> but i could not heal myself with any of the 1001 techniques I know
> 
> connecting with Rosie worked where all else had failed!
> 
> i don't agree with rosie about prophet mohammed himself and will soon start a thread about this
> 
> when gaza-geddon dies down enough to make such a discussion worthwhile
> 
> so watch this space and thanks for your post
Click to expand...

 

 Awww.  What a lovely post


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri every time i see your posts, it is full of nonsense. It is the Muslims that hate. Hopefully one day you will realize this. Maybe if you got your head out of mohameds ass haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman,
> 
> Would it be possible for you to post a comment that substantively said something?
> 
> Let's look at this post, here.
> 
> First, you say my posts are nonsense. I guess I could say, your posts are nonsense. How else can one respond to a comment like that? And after these two exchanges of comments, I would conclude we just engaged ina meaningless exchange of words.
> 
> Second, you say it is the Muslims that hate. My response: we all hate, it is a part of human nature. I would conclude this was another meaningless exchange of words.
> 
> Third, you want to talk about "mohameds" ass? I do not know "mohamed" or his ass, and you know I do not. Another meaningless exchange of words.
> 
> Any substantive comments about the thread's topic, which is an 11 month old Palestinian baby Israel burned alive and other deliberate child killings in Gaza, that are still taking place, as we have this discussion?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

 

Its doubtful anyone sensible is going to bother 'debating' anything with a muck spreading libelist, such as your good self, sherri.  Whilst you keep spreading the heinous LIE that Israel is deliberatly murdering what you refer to as 'gentile' children in a double attempt at sewing discord and hate, you will probably have to make do with 'debating' with the few other rabid anti-semitic posters on here.  Seems to be winding you up that no-one is taking you seriously but thats entirely your own fault.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> to what  "hate"   are you referring    sherri?     My rejection of genocide and even more so to those ideologies that advocate it?
> I am beginning to understand
> you so strongly identify with the ideologies of genocide ----
> that you seem to feel my  distaste for it is directed at YOU


Mera pyari mata ji rosie motek,

you are disobeying our beloved talmud, dearest

casting your pearls endlessly at the hapless Sherri 
who is as open as Fort Knox without any treasure anyone can access

i was a born again so called Christian in my teens for 3 years
before my hormones convinced me that girls were much better

i know how shut it is to be a bible junkie
there's no way through, there
however hard you try, sweetie

please reserve your pearls for genuine pigs who will benefit from them
your mamzer begs you to focus on the deserving......

as jesus truly said..."cast not thy seed on stony ground!!"


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> DF
> kvetch, And is all of this supposed to justify the baby killing of Israel today?
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> and not the baby killing of hamas, either
> 
> just info that related to a previous post about jew killing, that's all
> 
> please pay attention
> 
> with 2 eyes, not just one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli's have systematically murdered Palestinians since 1926 to present day,get your facts straight and throw away your "ROSIE" coloured Glasses,they are making you go blind.
> 
> Prior to 1948 Illegal Jews invading Palestine were ruthless Terrorists,not much has really changed for the Palestinians since,Kvetch you must think posters on here are a pack of Idiots........Cut the Crap and Pay Attention.theliq
Click to expand...



  The jews who migrated to  palestine  starting in the  1800s   when it finally became legal for a jew to own land   ---in that place that had once been under the FILTH OF SHARIAH.
were COMPLETELY AND UTTERLY UNARMED     and overwhelmingly completely unfamiliar with any sort of militant techniques        An interesting factoid in both the "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"     and    THE CALIPHATE SHIT HOLES"    is that jews almost never served  BY LAW----in the military---except as artisans and ---cleaners etc    -------the military was considered an HONORABLE HIGH CLASS THING FOR BOTH SETS OF IMPERIALIST SHIT.   In fact for the same reason jews were excluded from riding UPON HORSES       Thus LIQ is full of crap      I am interested in his date     1926    which was about the time jews fiinally talked themselves into the idea that even a jew can shoot a gun IN RESPONSE TO THE MASSACRES INFLICTED UPON THEM BY MUSLIMS IN PALESTINE           liq is as proud of the infant throat slitting  in Hebron   1929  as is sherri.    It is true that there was ONE PISTOL in the entire community-------but the jews did not stand a chance to the delight of liq---------later on they started to fight back-----to the horror of the islamo nazi baby murderers


   intersting factoid-----my great grandfather served in the army of  FRANZ JOSEF ------as a tailor----making uniforms         those are the kinds of jobs jews did ------no guns     ---somehow he got wounded anyway and ---died.    Some jews did get some experience with guns in WORLD WAR I----------that is when to the horror of every islamo nazi pig ------jews started to climb out of the role of  SITTING DUCK.      try again Liq      even today-----most jews outside of Israel never touched a gun in their lives         In Israel it is a matter of life or death ---------it had to happen SOME TIME  liq


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri every time i see your posts, it is full of nonsense. It is the Muslims that hate. Hopefully one day you will realize this. Maybe if you got your head out of mohameds ass haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman,
> 
> Would it be possible for you to post a comment that substantively said something?
> 
> Let's look at this post, here.
> 
> First, you say my posts are nonsense. I guess I could say, your posts are nonsense. How else can one respond to a comment like that? And after these two exchanges of comments, I would conclude we just engaged ina meaningless exchange of words.
> 
> Second, you say it is the Muslims that hate. My response: we all hate, it is a part of human nature. I would conclude this was another meaningless exchange of words.
> 
> Third, you want to talk about "mohameds" ass? I do not know "mohamed" or his ass, and you know I do not. Another meaningless exchange of words.
> 
> Any substantive comments about the thread's topic, which is an 11 month old Palestinian baby Israel burned alive and other deliberate child killings in Gaza, that are still taking place, as we have this discussion?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its doubtful anyone sensible is going to bother 'debating' anything with a muck spreading libelist, such as your good self, sherri.  Whilst you keep spreading the heinous LIE that Israel is deliberatly murdering what you refer to as 'gentile' children in a double attempt at sewing discord and hate, you will probably have to make do with 'debating' with the few other rabid anti-semitic posters on here.  Seems to be winding you up that no-one is taking you seriously but thats entirely your own fault.
Click to expand...

angel sweetie

same  to you as i said to amma Rosie about Sherri
your energy and true eloquence is wasted on her

and the Mamzer thing; 
in my case it wasn't an extra-marital issue; that was a joke!!!
but having a jewish mum and an alsatian (alsace) dad
but also its a term of endearment for norty boys!

i aint tired yet and sweetie is snorin sweetly
i can hear her from here
alternating Mozart, the best human who ever lived
with the BBC world service news re gaza-geddon

the night is still quite young!!
love and delight xx


----------



## kvetch

toastman said:


> Sherri every time i see your posts, it is full of nonsense. It is the Muslims that hate. Hopefully one day you will realize this. Maybe if you got your head out of mohameds ass haha.


toastie

sherri couldn't get any nearer any part of the divine prophet mo, peace be upon him
than she can get to jesus (peace be upon him, too)

both are equally divine messengers of god
*
NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH THE GENOCIDAL MANIACS WHO FOLLOW BOTH OF THEM*

I know jesus quite well having been a christian for many years

i know absolutely nothing about Mohammed; and little of Islam.

But I am absolutely sure that were the dear proph Mo to return to Mecca
he would burn the Koran himself, dissolve the religion around it
expel all the Jihadis by force if necessary
repeal Sharia Law and all its bestialities
He had nothing to do with any of them
They all came at least 100 years after his death.

My hunch is that he would then return to the ancestral goddess of his Qureishi Tribe, ALLAT
Who once resided in the Kaba santcuary and his deluded followers destroyed it.

And Jesus if he returned would do much the same to the "Christian World"

And all the Jewish Prophets would condemn Israel and return it to the palestinians.

I would toast all these things...........

So we would all be toast.................


----------



## kvetch

I just heard UK chief rabbi Jonnie Sachs on BBC radio

he said its all to do with iran........gaza-geddon that is

and issued a prayer for peace for all concerned, pals and jews
and for the whole region

violence will get israel nowhere he said
nor the pals

quite right
good guy...........i like him a lot


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> and not the baby killing of hamas, either
> 
> just info that related to a previous post about jew killing, that's all
> 
> please pay attention
> 
> with 2 eyes, not just one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli's have systematically murdered Palestinians since 1926 to present day,get your facts straight and throw away your "ROSIE" coloured Glasses,they are making you go blind.
> 
> Prior to 1948 Illegal Jews invading Palestine were ruthless Terrorists,not much has really changed for the Palestinians since,Kvetch you must think posters on here are a pack of Idiots........Cut the Crap and Pay Attention.theliq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jews who migrated to  palestine  starting in the  1800s   when it finally became legal for a jew to own land   ---in that place that had once been under the FILTH OF SHARIAH.
> were COMPLETELY AND UTTERLY UNARMED     and overwhelmingly completely unfamiliar with any sort of militant techniques        An interesting factoid in both the "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"     and    THE CALIPHATE SHIT HOLES"    is that jews almost never served  BY LAW----in the military---except as artisans and ---cleaners etc    -------the military was considered an HONORABLE HIGH CLASS THING FOR BOTH SETS OF IMPERIALIST SHIT.   In fact for the same reason jews were excluded from riding UPON HORSES       Thus LIQ is full of crap      I am interested in his date     1926    which was about the time jews fiinally talked themselves into the idea that even a jew can shoot a gun IN RESPONSE TO THE MASSACRES INFLICTED UPON THEM BY MUSLIMS IN PALESTINE           liq is as proud of the infant throat slitting  in Hebron   1929  as is sherri.    It is true that there was ONE PISTOL in the entire community-------but the jews did not stand a chance to the delight of liq---------later on they started to fight back-----to the horror of the islamo nazi baby murderers
> 
> 
> intersting factoid-----my great grandfather served in the army of  FRANZ JOSEF ------as a tailor----making uniforms         those are the kinds of jobs jews did ------no guns     ---somehow he got wounded anyway and ---died.    Some jews did get some experience with guns in WORLD WAR I----------that is when to the horror of every islamo nazi pig ------jews started to climb out of the role of  SITTING DUCK.      try again Liq      even today-----most jews outside of Israel never touched a gun in their lives         In Israel it is a matter of life or death ---------it had to happen SOME TIME  liq
Click to expand...


More JUNK from the perveyor of Bullshit......YOU ARE GULITY and YOU KNOW IT.Napkin you are.

Ever Living,Ever Faithful theliq


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> I just heard UK chief rabbi Jonnie Sachs on BBC radio
> 
> he said its all to do with iran........gaza-geddon that is
> 
> and issued a prayer for peace for all concerned, pals and jews
> and for the whole region
> 
> violence will get israel nowhere he said
> nor the pals
> 
> quite right
> good guy...........i like him a lot



More Spew from You and Rabbi jonnie!!!!!!!!


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri every time i see your posts, it is full of nonsense. It is the Muslims that hate. Hopefully one day you will realize this. Maybe if you got your head out of mohameds ass haha.
> 
> 
> 
> toastie
> 
> sherri couldn't get any nearer any part of the divine prophet mo, peace be upon him
> than she can get to jesus (peace be upon him, too)
> 
> both are equally divine messengers of god
> *
> NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH THE GENOCIDAL MANIACS WHO FOLLOW BOTH OF THEM*
> 
> I know jesus quite well having been a christian for many years
> 
> i know absolutely nothing about Mohammed; and little of Islam.
> 
> But I am absolutely sure that were the dear proph Mo to return to Mecca
> he would burn the Koran himself, dissolve the religion around it
> expel all the Jihadis by force if necessary
> repeal Sharia Law and all its bestialities
> He had nothing to do with any of them
> They all came at least 100 years after his death.
> 
> My hunch is that he would then return to the ancestral goddess of his Qureishi Tribe, ALLAT
> Who once resided in the Kaba santcuary and his deluded followers destroyed it.
> 
> And Jesus if he returned would do much the same to the "Christian World"
> 
> And all the Jewish Prophets would condemn Israel and return it to the palestinians.
> 
> I would toast all these things...........
> 
> So we would all be toast.................
Click to expand...


"I know Jesus quite well"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well let me tell YOU something Jesus certainly wouldn't want to know YOU.....You pathetic Sad little Man


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

kvetch said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri every time i see your posts, it is full of nonsense. It is the Muslims that hate. Hopefully one day you will realize this. Maybe if you got your head out of mohameds ass haha.
> 
> 
> 
> toastie
> 
> sherri couldn't get any nearer any part of the divine prophet mo, peace be upon him
> than she can get to jesus (peace be upon him, too)
> 
> both are equally divine messengers of god
> *
> NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH THE GENOCIDAL MANIACS WHO FOLLOW BOTH OF THEM*
> 
> I know jesus quite well having been a christian for many years
> 
> i know absolutely nothing about Mohammed; and little of Islam.
> 
> But I am absolutely sure that were the dear proph Mo to return to Mecca
> he would burn the Koran himself, dissolve the religion around it
> expel all the Jihadis by force if necessary
> repeal Sharia Law and all its bestialities
> He had nothing to do with any of them
> They all came at least 100 years after his death.
> 
> My hunch is that he would then return to the ancestral goddess of his Qureishi Tribe, ALLAT
> Who once resided in the Kaba santcuary and his deluded followers destroyed it.
> 
> And Jesus if he returned would do much the same to the "Christian World"
> 
> And all the Jewish Prophets would condemn Israel and return it to the palestinians.
> 
> I would toast all these things...........
> 
> So we would all be toast.................
Click to expand...


kvetch,

We all fall so short, I agree. Sometimes, I look around me and I say to myself look at the mess everything in this world is in, all around me, and I am filled with the sense that I am nothing, less than nothing, deserving of nothing, absolutely nothing! Opportunities, so many wasted opportunities, and we, mankind, we have made such a mess of our world.

I see a day when we all stand before God, and we see our whole lives displayed in front of us, like on a movie screen, we watch our lives unfold like a movie in front of us, like the images surround us, immerse us, like an IMAX theatre experience, that is how alive it will be. And we see every thought we thought, every act we chose to engage in, every lost opportunity to do something good, to make a positive difference in our world, we see good choices and bad choices, evil thoughts, the things we said we were going to do and did not follow through with. We see our actions, how they effected others, we see what we could have done, could have been, lives we could have touched postively, people we hurt, people hurting we did not even see hurting, right in front of us. And some people say there are no more tears in Heaven, but how could we see all of that and not see our tears, too, over all of that. I knew a woman, I have no idea why I am thinking about this, right now. But she knew a girl in Germany when her husband was stationed in the Military there. The young girl did babysitting of my friend's young children. And she just died, in some freak way, the girl, she was about 16. And my friend was crying, she had been planning to invite this young girl who was her friend to visit her that next summer. And she said, if my faith was greater, I could bring her back to life. But my faith is too weak, And she was so torn up over it, and she said I do not think she really believed in Jesus, and I never talked to her about it, I meant to and I never did it. And she just stands in front of me crying. They asked to be stationed back in Germany, my friend, not taht long after that, and they are still there now, her and her husband and their three children. Faith, the  power of faith, if we could but believe the way we have the capacity to believe, we could bring the dead back to life, we could heal the sick, we could push mountains into the sea. So, when we stand before God and see the  picture of our lives all displayed, we will see all the lost opportunities of our lives flashing before us, including gifts we did not use! Does any of this mean we have salvation or we do not have salvation? I don't think so, it's the Blessings we miss out on, along our spiritual journeys towards God, we will see all we missed out on. And on that day I stand before God, I will see today, and how I was thinking about that day to come and all these thoughts I had about that day today!

And I was thinking about all of this this morning, too, and I guess, all the killing and the Hate that is always there in people defending the killings, and I got sick, and I could not even make it to the bathroom in the back of the grocery store, running almost, even, and I threw up on the floor before I could even make it to the restroom. I guess on that day I stand before God and see my life displayed before me, I will see that again, too. And the images of the dead children!

Sherri


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> and not the baby killing of hamas, either
> 
> just info that related to a previous post about jew killing, that's all
> 
> please pay attention
> 
> with 2 eyes, not just one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli's have systematically murdered Palestinians since 1926 to present day,get your facts straight and throw away your "ROSIE" coloured Glasses,they are making you go blind.
> 
> Prior to 1948 Illegal Jews invading Palestine were ruthless Terrorists,not much has really changed for the Palestinians since,Kvetch you must think posters on here are a pack of Idiots........Cut the Crap and Pay Attention.theliq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jews who migrated to  palestine  starting in the  1800s   when it finally became legal for a jew to own land   ---in that place that had once been under the FILTH OF SHARIAH.
> were COMPLETELY AND UTTERLY UNARMED     and overwhelmingly completely unfamiliar with any sort of militant techniques        An interesting factoid in both the "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"     and    THE CALIPHATE SHIT HOLES"    is that jews almost never served  BY LAW----in the military---except as artisans and ---cleaners etc    -------the military was considered an HONORABLE HIGH CLASS THING FOR BOTH SETS OF IMPERIALIST SHIT.   In fact for the same reason jews were excluded from riding UPON HORSES       Thus LIQ is full of crap      I am interested in his date     1926    which was about the time jews fiinally talked themselves into the idea that even a jew can shoot a gun IN RESPONSE TO THE MASSACRES INFLICTED UPON THEM BY MUSLIMS IN PALESTINE           liq is as proud of the infant throat slitting  in Hebron   1929  as is sherri.    It is true that there was ONE PISTOL in the entire community-------but the jews did not stand a chance to the delight of liq---------later on they started to fight back-----to the horror of the islamo nazi baby murderers
> 
> 
> intersting factoid-----my great grandfather served in the army of  FRANZ JOSEF ------as a tailor----making uniforms         those are the kinds of jobs jews did ------no guns     ---somehow he got wounded anyway and ---died.    Some jews did get some experience with guns in WORLD WAR I----------that is when to the horror of every islamo nazi pig ------jews started to climb out of the role of  SITTING DUCK.      try again Liq      even today-----most jews outside of Israel never touched a gun in their lives         In Israel it is a matter of life or death ---------it had to happen SOME TIME  liq
Click to expand...

steve...the liq:

i know about the jewish terrorists from 1920s onwards

but you can't tar all early zionists with the same terrorist brush

most early zionists were wonderful people who had no wicked intentions at all towards the arabs and helped them big time wherever and whenever they could

martin buber, author of that enlightened god full classic "I and Thou" is just one of many examples of early zionist sainthood

the kibbutzim, now mostly degenerate corporations wee once beacons of true light admired all over the world

only when the arabs attcked the jews did jews turn to violence in the 1920s and on

and once that genie was let out of the bottle, it has never been put back in

once hitler came to power, the die was cast; no way back

jews worldwide changed their previous anti-zionist stances because they really believed they would be exterminated without a land of their own

and in that desperation; the jewish ethics went out of the window; never to return

the zionists only resorted to ethnic cleansing and wholsale theft out of desperation

without hitler it could have evolved into a thriving binational entity

the zionist violence is truly hitler's legacy in this sense and this sense alone

so dont generalise, sir

listen to me as i listened to rosie

you will be better off, as I am


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri



Well, I just found some more photos of this baby who died, one photo of the baby before he died. He was such a beautiful baby, so healthy and full of life, and just in a moment a life of a baby can end, just like that. My daughter's best friend is burying her 4 month old son, tomorrow, he died of a seizure, they just woke up in the middle of the night, he was crying, and he died. Today, my daugher went with her friend to buy clothes to bury him in, they had a viewing, she sent me pictures of her friend's baby, too. He looks like he is sleeping, in those pictures she sent me on my phone.






There is a video in the article above, as well, a Palestinian official holds the body of the dead baby, and speaks to reporters.

Sherri


----------



## kvetch

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri every time i see your posts, it is full of nonsense. It is the Muslims that hate. Hopefully one day you will realize this. Maybe if you got your head out of mohameds ass haha.
> 
> 
> 
> toastie
> 
> sherri couldn't get any nearer any part of the divine prophet mo, peace be upon him
> than she can get to jesus (peace be upon him, too)
> 
> both are equally divine messengers of god
> *
> NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH THE GENOCIDAL MANIACS WHO FOLLOW BOTH OF THEM*
> 
> I know jesus quite well having been a christian for many years
> 
> i know absolutely nothing about Mohammed; and little of Islam.
> 
> But I am absolutely sure that were the dear proph Mo to return to Mecca
> he would burn the Koran himself, dissolve the religion around it
> expel all the Jihadis by force if necessary
> repeal Sharia Law and all its bestialities
> He had nothing to do with any of them
> They all came at least 100 years after his death.
> 
> My hunch is that he would then return to the ancestral goddess of his Qureishi Tribe, ALLAT
> Who once resided in the Kaba santcuary and his deluded followers destroyed it.
> 
> And Jesus if he returned would do much the same to the "Christian World"
> 
> And all the Jewish Prophets would condemn Israel and return it to the palestinians.
> 
> I would toast all these things...........
> 
> So we would all be toast.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I know Jesus quite well"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well let me tell YOU something Jesus certainly wouldn't want to know YOU.....You pathetic Sad little Man
Click to expand...

the liq:

kindly explain rather than explete, sir
have you been drinkin theliq...the liquour?
too much hooch perhaps?

what kind of spew from the rabbi?

why could i not know jesus
i didn't mean more than that i fell deeply in love with him at age 13
studied him and the whole bible avidly
and feel i understand christianity

and that love for jesus has never ever left me
even tho I have slept around several faiths 
and come to love them also
especially ancient vedic hinduism

once you understand one well
its easy to understand another
they are all the same true love
in different lingos and cultures

no more than that
what did you think I meant??

please do me the courtesy not to shoot your load
in a way i can't reply to

yes i was a sad little man
before i met rosie!!!

and a self hating jew
and a rabid compulsive anti zionist fanatic

but here i have learned a lot
and feel a whole lot better for it

i recommend you to do the same


----------



## kvetch

the liq:

confession time
you are now appointed, willy nilly as my true catholic priest right here and now

you accused me of being a sad little man

well...little...not exactly...quite fat, actually

but S.A.D. yes, guilty sir

S=Seasonal
A=Affective
D=Disorder

that means I get depressed in winter when it gets cold and dark
right now, in fact...October and November
I have lived all my adult life in fear and dread of each winter

35 years ago, I left cold lousy England and went to live in India
on and off for 5 years

i quit my college teaching job teaching history, economix, and other such bullshit
I no longer believed it myself; how could I teach it any longer

I turned within...first with the-rapists
then found a spiritual teacher in inda
and fell totally sanely in love

his name was osho rajneesh
he had a free love community in india
and the best healing arts centre around then

he gave lectures every morning
talking about all the worlds great enlightened ones
and all the world's great faiths, including Judaism
Loads of us were Jewish, and he joked that he was an old jew himself!

Except for islam; he hardly talked about islam as such
only the mystical islamic sufis whom he adored
but he said mohammed was also enlightened
just like jesus, buddha, lao tzu in china, 
and many many others he taught us about

he had such a rare gift in communication
unlike any other teacher i have known
he could dust off dry shrivelled up scriptures
and make them truly shine
and make you roar with laughter at his dirty jokes

here's a taste:
the meaning of the sacred word Fuck

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7376840/Osho_Fuck_The_Fucking_Fuck

there's a 20 second advert in german before the great one speaks...about 6 minutes
i think you and others will enjoy it. i hope so, anyway

spending winters in india made me  a new soul
i was reborn as a true soul in this special womb there
i call india my alma mater...mother of my soul, in Latin
because its true

my guru osho went bad when he moved to USA in 1981
I broke with him 6 years later when it all collapsed
and found other teachers

*BUT ONE THING OSHO KNEW FOR SURE
AND THAT IS WHO IS TRULY ENLIGHTENED
AND WHO IS A FRAUD, AND WHY AND HOW*

*25 years later i am much older and hopefully wiser
but never in all this time have i found him to be wrong
about which enlightened one is genuine
and which one aintl*

*SO ALTHOUGH I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT NABI (MOHAMMED)
I BELIEVE HIM TO HAVE BEEN A TRUE LIGHT OF HUMANITY*

HIS RELIGION IS FOR SURE THE MOST FUCKED UP ONE EVER IN THE WORLD TODAY
BUT HE WOULD BE THE FIRST TO BURN THE KORAN IF HE WERE HERE TODAY
AND ALL THE OTHER RELIGIONS ARE FUCKED UP IN EXACTLY THE SAME WAY
SIMPLY BECAUSE HUMAN NATURE IS THE SAME THE WORLD OVER

THE HINDU VEDAS; THE OLDEST AND BEST SACRED TEXTS IN THE WORLD
 SAY WE ARE ALL ONE SHARED CONSCIOUSNESS
NOT REALLY INDIVIDUALS AT ALL

AND THAT IS WHAT GOD TRULY IS, ONENESS AND UNITY
OTHERWISE KNOWN AS LOVE (WHEN BARRIERS VANISH)
OR SO SAY ALL THE MYSTICS OF ALL FAITH TRADITIONS
GOD AINT OUTSIDE US AT ALL LIKE A BIG DADDY IN THE SKY
AND NOT IN US PURELY AS INDIVIDUALS EITHER

THIS MEANS; THO ITS VERY DIFFICULT TO ACCEPT
THAT WE ALL HAVE THAT OF GOD WITHIN US 

OR JESUS OR YOUR CHOSEN FAITH CREATOR
BUT ALSO THAT OF THE VERY WORST OF HUMANITY
SUCH AS ADOLF HITLER OR OSAMA BIN LADEN
OR WHOEVER YOU LOVE OR HATE THE MOST
AND EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN

ALL OF US WITHOUT EXCEPTION
BECAUSE WE JUST AINT SEPARATE BEINGS
IT ONLY SEEMS AND FEELS THAT WAY
IN OUR BRAINWASHED INDIVIDUALISTIC "ME ME" CULTURE

IT IS TRULY POSSIBLE FOR US ALL TO EXPERIENCE THIS GOD
SO CALLED PEAK EXPERIENCES WHEN WE KNOW UNITY IN LOVE
BUT WE KEEP ON LOSIN IT BECAUSE WE TRY AND OWN IT
OR CLAIM IT AND POSSESS IT WHICH YOU CANNOT DO
WHEN WE TRY TO POSSESS GOD OR LOVE; WE LOSE IT INSTANTLY

so the liq...if you want to know another side of Rosie
read through the thread called "A very special haj to jerusalem and mecca"
that may enlighten you somewhat!!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...and-mecca-we-invite-you-all-to-join-us-8.html

i tell you she is purest essence of rose flower
disguised as a rabid foul mouthed islam hater
but a hugely powerful and hilarious button presser!!

I THINK THAT'S ENOUGH FOR NOW
FROM SAYITS OVER POMPOUS JACKASS, DONCHA THINK??


----------



## irosie91

mamzer dear----see a neurologist about LIGHT THERAPY for your  SAD


----------



## Indofred

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just found some more photos of this baby who died, one photo of the baby before he died. He was such a beautiful baby, so healthy and full of life, and just in a moment a life of a baby can end, just like that. My daughter's best friend is burying her 4 month old son, tomorrow, he died of a seizure, they just woke up in the middle of the night, he was crying, and he died. Today, my daugher went with her friend to buy clothes to bury him in, they had a viewing, she sent me pictures of her friend's baby, too. He looks like he is sleeping, in those pictures she sent me on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a video in the article above, as well, a Palestinian official holds the body of the dead baby, and speaks to reporters.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


And there goes a fantastic reason to consign war to the history of stupidity.
Sadly, too many stupid people around so it'll just carry one and more babies will die.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> mamzer dear----see a neurologist about LIGHT THERAPY for your  SAD


sweetie i have bright full spectrum lights on in every room in our flat
they have these as standard in india so i bought 10 big ones back with me last time i returned and they last for ages....still have 5 left

i aint exactly depressed now am I??? thanx to you

are you implying i have gone from depressed to the opposite, biplolar bear style??

i posted a shakespeare love poem which has your name rosie in it at the end of our hajj thread
did you see it yet?

glad you haven't disowned your mamzer because i hold to my guru's view about nabi himself

totally agree with you about his so called religion and his genocidal followers tho

been up all night writing and polishing that last long pompous jackass post!!

love xxx


----------



## kvetch

BBC News - Egypt PM Hisham Qandil decries Gaza 'disaster'

latest bbc report from gaza

egypt prime minister's visit, latest situation etc

good stuff as always


----------



## ima

ima said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart aches for that father.  Hamas should be held responsible for this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 bucks says he has a loaf of bread in the white bag.
Click to expand...


The kid was burnt alive? I wonder if it smells like bacon in the picture?


----------



## irosie91

Ima    go away-----you are as nauseating as  sherri


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> Ima    go away-----you are as nauseating as  sherri



C'mon, do you actually think there's a burnt baby in that nice white cloth bag, and that no stains of any kind would be showing?


----------



## JakeStarkey

When Hamas stops the rocket attacks forever, peace and prosperity comes to Gaza.

No right of return, no divided Jerusalem, no end of the wall.


----------



## irosie91

yes  Ima   I believe it-----and it really does not matter.    The fact 
that islamo nazi pigs wave gore around-----does  not impress me.
I have seen MORE GORE----in busy inner city hospital emergency rooms over one weekend----that the islamo nazi pig photographers could produce in a year

photographing   people dead of trauma-----is a job for sociopaths ----and posting it on the internet is a leisure time activity for islamo nazis


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hamas fail.


----------



## freedombecki

kvetch said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you people imagine if Hamas had assassinated Ehud Barak who is the military chief of Israel, or the Defense minister?
> 
> Why the hypocrisy?
> 
> Israel would have killed thousands of people over it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis have documentation of enemy fire from the area they returned fire to.
> 
> I'm so sorry their detractors decided to launch from where babies were present so they could send talking points to collaborators on the internet interested in smearing Israel when Israel returned fire.
> 
> Tell them next time, just don't fire any more rockets at Israel. That way, the babies will be safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know who you are talking to, sir
> 
> because i know is gazan and has experienced far less well targeted israeli fire than now
> 
> you and all others here should respect his feelings
> 
> just as you do Lipush's
> 
> but you probably didn't know that
Click to expand...

God hates people who hide behind babies, who fire rockets near them to use them as their press option when fire is returned. If the Palestinians don't stop setting up their babies for the hit, God will deal with them in his own way, and you and I will have no say in the matter. If you want to make a difference, convince the pieces of snake snot who are using babies as their shields to clean up their act and stop the international hubris. That's the only way you can save the from God's anger. If you don't do it, God will be mad at you and not me.


----------



## irosie91

Sherri claims that she knows about a law that  if  a nation FIRES BOMBS at another nation from a  HOUSE    or  a  HOSPITAL   or a  MOSQUE-----than the nation getting the bombs       IS NOT PERMITTED TO RETURN FIRE   
----but it only applies when the nation being bombed is a nation of jews.    

Sherri's law is a dilemma----since return fire is often determined by  TRAJECTORY OF INCOMING BOMBS-----one cannot analyze trajectory and come up with the acutal NATURE OF THE ORIGIN   (long ago I used to be really good in geometry----no longer----but somehow I think the statement 
is correct)        can someone please ask sherri-----how one determines if one of her fellow islamo nazi pigs is near a baby when he launches his bombs-?----I never learned that math-------I work from a  CARTESIAN PLANE------not from a  SHERRI PLANE


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> Ima    go away-----you are as nauseating as  sherri


very different kinda flavour of puke, tho...(puke =vomit in limey slang)

different pathology altigether in this the-rapist's 'umble pro-fessionsl opinion


----------



## kvetch

freedombecki said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis have documentation of enemy fire from the area they returned fire to.
> 
> I'm so sorry their detractors decided to launch from where babies were present so they could send talking points to collaborators on the internet interested in smearing Israel when Israel returned fire.
> 
> Tell them next time, just don't fire any more rockets at Israel. That way, the babies will be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know who you are talking to, sir
> 
> because i know is gazan and has experienced far less well targeted israeli fire than now
> 
> you and all others here should respect his feelings
> 
> just as you do Lipush's
> 
> but you probably didn't know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God hates people who hide behind babies, who fire rockets near them to use them as their press option when fire is returned. If the Palestinians don't stop setting up their babies for the hit, God will deal with them in his own way, and you and I will have no say in the matter. If you want to make a difference, convince the pieces of snake snot who are using babies as their shields to clean up their act and stop the international hubris. That's the only way you can save the from God's anger. If you don't do it, God will be mad at you and not me.
Click to expand...

who the fuck do you think i am that i could do any such thing as convince what you wrongly call snakes to moderate their baby killing

I aint nothin but a hound dog and a rusty one at that, 

not a farkin diplomat to the fuckin pharaohs or a bloody megalomaniac prophet

and i take exception to your snake libel and slander, seriously

in the western healing and medical traditions snakes are healers, and in india too
fuck that shit about adam and eve and the bloody garden of eden 
and original sin and the snake being an agent of a devil that also does not exist

so none of your imperial judaeo christian crap about snakes, sir.

and who the fuck do you think you are to say who god will be mad at

aint that up to her....yes....HER

not your clapped out jewish genocidal jehovah...he doesn't and never has existed
none of the israeli prime ministers to date believe in the jewish god either, in case you didn't know

i dont get the feeling you know much, anyway

good day to you sir and less of that self righteous pomp and piffle

we know how to deal with that..

i'll set my mommy rosie on to you and you will NOT like that, i promise you

so a bit of humility would NOT go amiss,sir


----------



## kvetch

JakeStarkey said:


> Hamas fail.


starkey  quoted durer, whoever he is:
'*Beware all thieves and imitators of other peoples' labour and talents," Durer, 1511
*
well israel is the modern world's biggest continuous land thief, 
since 1948 they haven't failed to steal pal land every single day since then

and jews often steal other peoples' ideas, e.g monotheism and then claim the credit 
when they actually learned it from their huge pals, the iranian zoroastrians in babylon
just before iran put israel back ON the map 2,500 years ago

i see nothing at all wrong in imitating ideas if you have the talent to do so

copyright and so called intellectual property is itself theft


----------



## kvetch

BBC News - Gaza crisis: Egyptians back under-fire Palestinians

latest from bbc website about gaza


----------



## ima

freedombecki said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis have documentation of enemy fire from the area they returned fire to.
> 
> I'm so sorry their detractors decided to launch from where babies were present so they could send talking points to collaborators on the internet interested in smearing Israel when Israel returned fire.
> 
> Tell them next time, just don't fire any more rockets at Israel. That way, the babies will be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know who you are talking to, sir
> 
> because i know is gazan and has experienced far less well targeted israeli fire than now
> 
> you and all others here should respect his feelings
> 
> just as you do Lipush's
> 
> but you probably didn't know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *God hates* people who hide behind babies, who fire rockets near them to use them as their press option when fire is returned. If the Palestinians don't stop setting up their babies for the hit, God will deal with them in his own way, and you and I will have no say in the matter. If you want to make a difference, convince the pieces of snake snot who are using babies as their shields to clean up their act and stop the international hubris. That's the only way you can save the from God's anger. If you don't do it, God will be mad at you and not me.
Click to expand...


"God hates". Now that's a new one.


----------



## FckingAmazing

i wonder when US will be with justice ? where is US's democracy ? why US let these happen ?

i hope Turkey and US will be friend .. and will stop the war for justice ..

i hope Israel won't mess with us.. you know Turks are butchers  they can cut your skins  like Brad Pitt did in Inglarious Bastards 

Turks in Korea


----------



## kvetch

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri every time i see your posts, it is full of nonsense. It is the Muslims that hate. Hopefully one day you will realize this. Maybe if you got your head out of mohameds ass haha.
> 
> 
> 
> toastie
> 
> sherri couldn't get any nearer any part of the divine prophet mo, peace be upon him
> than she can get to jesus (peace be upon him, too)
> 
> both are equally divine messengers of god
> *
> NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH THE GENOCIDAL MANIACS WHO FOLLOW BOTH OF THEM*
> 
> I know jesus quite well having been a christian for many years
> 
> i know absolutely nothing about Mohammed; and little of Islam.
> 
> But I am absolutely sure that were the dear proph Mo to return to Mecca
> he would burn the Koran himself, dissolve the religion around it
> expel all the Jihadis by force if necessary
> repeal Sharia Law and all its bestialities
> He had nothing to do with any of them
> They all came at least 100 years after his death.
> 
> My hunch is that he would then return to the ancestral goddess of his Qureishi Tribe, ALLAT
> Who once resided in the Kaba santcuary and his deluded followers destroyed it.
> 
> And Jesus if he returned would do much the same to the "Christian World"
> 
> And all the Jewish Prophets would condemn Israel and return it to the palestinians.
> 
> I would toast all these things...........
> 
> So we would all be toast.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kvetch,
> 
> We all fall so short, I agree. Sometimes, I look around me and I say to myself look at the mess everything in this world is in, all around me, and I am filled with the sense that I am nothing, less than nothing, deserving of nothing, absolutely nothing! Opportunities, so many wasted opportunities, and we, mankind, we have made such a mess of our world.
> 
> I see a day when we all stand before God, and we see our whole lives displayed in front of us, like on a movie screen, we watch our lives unfold like a movie in front of us, like the images surround us, immerse us, like an IMAX theatre experience, that is how alive it will be. And we see every thought we thought, every act we chose to engage in, every lost opportunity to do something good, to make a positive difference in our world, we see good choices and bad choices, evil thoughts, the things we said we were going to do and did not follow through with. We see our actions, how they effected others, we see what we could have done, could have been, lives we could have touched postively, people we hurt, people hurting we did not even see hurting, right in front of us. And some people say there are no more tears in Heaven, but how could we see all of that and not see our tears, too, over all of that. I knew a woman, I have no idea why I am thinking about this, right now. But she knew a girl in Germany when her husband was stationed in the Military there. The young girl did babysitting of my friend's young children. And she just died, in some freak way, the girl, she was about 16. And my friend was crying, she had been planning to invite this young girl who was her friend to visit her that next summer. And she said, if my faith was greater, I could bring her back to life. But my faith is too weak, And she was so torn up over it, and she said I do not think she really believed in Jesus, and I never talked to her about it, I meant to and I never did it. And she just stands in front of me crying. They asked to be stationed back in Germany, my friend, not taht long after that, and they are still there now, her and her husband and their three children. Faith, the  power of faith, if we could but believe the way we have the capacity to believe, we could bring the dead back to life, we could heal the sick, we could push mountains into the sea. So, when we stand before God and see the  picture of our lives all displayed, we will see all the lost opportunities of our lives flashing before us, including gifts we did not use! Does any of this mean we have salvation or we do not have salvation? I don't think so, it's the Blessings we miss out on, along our spiritual journeys towards God, we will see all we missed out on. And on that day I stand before God, I will see today, and how I was thinking about that day to come and all these thoughts I had about that day today!
> 
> And I was thinking about all of this this morning, too, and I guess, all the killing and the Hate that is always there in people defending the killings, and I got sick, and I could not even make it to the bathroom in the back of the grocery store, running almost, even, and I threw up on the floor before I could even make it to the restroom. I guess on that day I stand before God and see my life displayed before me, I will see that again, too. And the images of the dead children!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

sherri

i aint ignoring you like i advised rosie to do

but this requires some reflection on my part as to how to answer you and despite what i say i think you deserve better than kneejerk

*from ME WHO IS a lover of jesus, gaza and the pals...AND THE JEWS

SO PLEASE BE PATIENT...I HAVE STUFF TO DO AND I HAVE BEEN UP ALL NIGHT*

OK??


----------



## Caroljo

ima said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know who you are talking to, sir
> 
> because i know is gazan and has experienced far less well targeted israeli fire than now
> 
> you and all others here should respect his feelings
> 
> just as you do Lipush's
> 
> but you probably didn't know that
> 
> 
> 
> *God hates* people who hide behind babies, who fire rockets near them to use them as their press option when fire is returned. If the Palestinians don't stop setting up their babies for the hit, God will deal with them in his own way, and you and I will have no say in the matter. If you want to make a difference, convince the pieces of snake snot who are using babies as their shields to clean up their act and stop the international hubris. That's the only way you can save the from God's anger. If you don't do it, God will be mad at you and not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "God hates". Now that's a new one.
Click to expand...


He hates sin....and that's just what they're doing by not protecting their women and children and using them as propaganda when they're killed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hamas is the enemy of mankind.

Israel will survive, Hamas fail.


----------



## FckingAmazing

JakeStarkey said:


> Hamas is the enemy of mankind.
> 
> Israel will survive, Hamas fail.



if hamas is a terrorist ,  Israel more ...


----------



## Moonglow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9r8LMU9bQ]The Clash - Rock The Casbah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

A two-state solution existed from the beginning, the Arabs said no, and have been crying ever since for getting their asses kicked.

No right of return, no divided Jerusalem, a two-state solution.



FckingAmazing said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is the enemy of mankind.
> 
> Israel will survive, Hamas fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if hamas is a terrorist ,  Israel more ...
Click to expand...


----------



## AnjelicaT

ima said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My heart aches for that father. Hamas should be held responsible for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 bucks says he has a loaf of bread in the white bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid was burnt alive? I wonder if it smells like bacon in the picture?
Click to expand...

 

That is beyond sick.


----------



## FckingAmazing

JakeStarkey said:


> A two-state solution existed from the beginning, the Arabs said no, and have been crying ever since for getting their asses kicked.
> 
> No right of return, no divided Jerusalem, a two-state solution.
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is the enemy of mankind.
> 
> Israel will survive, Hamas fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if hamas is a terrorist ,  Israel more ...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


i am not saying Palestiana was right or wrong i dont care history .. we need to talk present ..  so why some Jews here so hatefull and fan of war ? If Isreal want to stop war what happens ? 

this is ridiculus that you are saying Palestinal should stop defence yourself , when you are occupying a country how its possible ? In our liberty war we defenced ourself we killed people ... do you think we were terrorist ? P.S. I dont agree that if Palestina attacks deliberately to civilians .. but you should know that if you kill someones mother , he is gonna hate you , kill you .. thats not about religion .. lets talk peacefull... everyone doing bad things for their God .. but they dont know they all believe same God...


----------



## Moonglow

The  Ghaza strip could stop lobbing rockets into Israel, ask for peace and work out a solution, if they are picked on by Isreal they can ask for protection from the US and the UN.


----------



## kvetch

SHERRI SAID:

kvetch,

We all fall so short, I agree. Sometimes, I look around me and I say to myself look at the mess everything in this world is in, all around me, and I am filled with the sense that I am nothing, less than nothing, deserving of nothing, absolutely nothing! Opportunities, so many wasted opportunities, and we, mankind, we have made such a mess of our world.

I see a day when we all stand before God, and we see our whole lives displayed in front of us, like on a movie screen, we watch our lives unfold like a movie in front of us, like the images surround us, immerse us, like an IMAX theatre experience, that is how alive it will be. And we see every thought we thought, every act we chose to engage in, every lost opportunity to do something good, to make a positive difference in our world, we see good choices and bad choices, evil thoughts, the things we said we were going to do and did not follow through with. We see our actions, how they effected others, we see what we could have done, could have been, lives we could have touched postively, people we hurt, people hurting we did not even see hurting, right in front of us. And some people say there are no more tears in Heaven, but how could we see all of that and not see our tears, too, over all of that. I knew a woman, I have no idea why I am thinking about this, right now. But she knew a girl in Germany when her husband was stationed in the Military there. The young girl did babysitting of my friend's young children. And she just died, in some freak way, the girl, she was about 16. And my friend was crying, she had been planning to invite this young girl who was her friend to visit her that next summer. And she said, if my faith was greater, I could bring her back to life. But my faith is too weak, And she was so torn up over it, and she said I do not think she really believed in Jesus, and I never talked to her about it, I meant to and I never did it. And she just stands in front of me crying. They asked to be stationed back in Germany, my friend, not taht long after that, and they are still there now, her and her husband and their three children. Faith, the power of faith, if we could but believe the way we have the capacity to believe, we could bring the dead back to life, we could heal the sick, we could push mountains into the sea. So, when we stand before God and see the picture of our lives all displayed, we will see all the lost opportunities of our lives flashing before us, including gifts we did not use! Does any of this mean we have salvation or we do not have salvation? I don't think so, it's the Blessings we miss out on, along our spiritual journeys towards God, we will see all we missed out on. And on that day I stand before God, I will see today, and how I was thinking about that day to come and all these thoughts I had about that day today!

And I was thinking about all of this this morning, too, and I guess, all the killing and the Hate that is always there in people defending the killings, and I got sick, and I could not even make it to the bathroom in the back of the grocery store, running almost, even, and I threw up on the floor before I could even make it to the restroom. I guess on that day I stand before God and see my life displayed before me, I will see that again, too. And the images of the dead children!

Sherri

kvetch replies:

OK I think i can give you an answer of sorts
after a short walk and a cigarette in the garden.

I take your question to be about healing
that is something I know a bit about

I have been a full time professional healer by laying on of hands, healing at a distance, teachiing people of all faiths and none how to heal, and how it works and doesn't work.

So i could write you a bloody book in answer to the issues you raise, if I had time.

But would you listen to me.....maybe an enemy of Jesus in your eyes?

Before I do devote time and energy to this possible dialogue, you have to convince me that it is worthwhile for us both.

Bit I will set out a few relevant issues for you and see if they "speak to your condition", then we can go from here.

1) Forget about Gaza, Jews, Arabs, etc..they are irrelevant here. OK?

2) Jesus said, "Thy faith hath made thee whole"
Those are the truest words ever uttered about healing by anyone, ever, to my knowledge.

3) You are setting yourself up for permanent misery if every time someone you love dies or has a tragedy, you feel like a failure in god's eyes.

4) You cannot decide as a healer what is going to happen. That is SOLELY up to God and the person being healed.

5) Healing means becoming nearer to God. 
That is very different to curing or preventing death.
I held my healing hands over my own mother as she died of bowel cancer.
It was hugely healing for us both.
i helped that control freak of a jewess to let go into god.
What a great honour that was!
I cry as I write this....tears of gratitude!

A lifetime of fighting between us was healed on her deathbed.

6)No-one has or ever has had, healing powers.as such, 
even Jesus.never claimed he had them
Only god has the power
and as St Paul said in 1 corinthians ch 13
that power is called love

you just love the one you are with, 
and healing happens naturally on its own

Trying to "make it happen" is like trying to push a river in the direction you think it should go,
instead of just helping it flow.

So does that help at all?

If so, ask what you like
But ease up on yourself
as they say in the "can do" USA
there are no failures
only lessons to be learned

and god is watching us and is with us all the time
not waiting to smack naughty girls on judgement day
try a few non judgement days
here on this board, too!!
that would help a whole lot!

over to you

love

kvetch xx


----------



## sealadaigh

Caroljo said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> *God hates* people who hide behind babies, who fire rockets near them to use them as their press option when fire is returned. If the Palestinians don't stop setting up their babies for the hit, God will deal with them in his own way, and you and I will have no say in the matter. If you want to make a difference, convince the pieces of snake snot who are using babies as their shields to clean up their act and stop the international hubris. That's the only way you can save the from God's anger. If you don't do it, God will be mad at you and not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "God hates". Now that's a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He hates sin....and that's just what they're doing by not protecting their women and children and using them as propaganda when they're killed.
Click to expand...


we will return you to the slaughter after a brief word from our sponsor...
GOD.

don't be so short-sighted. if it weren't for exploiting the dead, we wouldn't have those lovely holocaust museums throughout the width and depth of the United States.

hell, girl. we even built one in wasington D.C. to memorialise dead europeans before we built a memorial to honour our own soldiers who died on european soil.

propagandise that, babe. 
BOOYAH!!!

yes sirree. there is a helluva lot to be said for exploiting the dead for propaganda purposes.

god may hate sin, but he loves that steady flow of ducats more.

we now return you to your regularly schedules programming. please enjoy the frivolity and the celebratory ambience of the rest of the mayhem,.


----------



## kvetch

reabhloideach said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> "God hates". Now that's a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hates sin....and that's just what they're doing by not protecting their women and children and using them as propaganda when they're killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we will return you to the slaughter after a brief word from our sponsor...
> GOD.
> 
> don't be so short-sighted. if it weren't for exploiting the dead, we wouldn't have those lovely holocaust museums throughout the width and depth of the United States.
> 
> hell, girl. we even built one in wasington D.C. to memorialise dead europeans before we built a memorial to honour our own soldiers who died on european soil.
> 
> propagandise that, babe.
> BOOYAH!!!
> 
> yes sirree. there is a helluva lot to be said for exploiting the dead for propaganda purposes.
> 
> god may hate sin, but he loves that steady flow of ducats more.
> 
> we now return you to your regularly schedules programming. please enjoy the frivolity and the celebratory ambience of the rest of the mayhem,.
Click to expand...

seal:

the top of the afternoon to you siree!!

i just loved that post!

you really did your hooligan trip and bopped that sanctimonious black and tan with god's own shelaghlee..you know..those irish clubs...cant spell gaelic!!

there was more of gods own truth  in your post than that bog artist pretendin to be the holy virgin's own spin doctor!

or should i say the new paisleyite "loyalist" spiritual thug!!!

take a pint of poitrine, guiness or whatever your poison!

your sponsor.............the divine hooligan in us all

sorry i know no gaelic at all....i wish i did
nor do i klnow the first thing about irish american lingo or culture
never ever been to the emerald isle of ireland itself, either

nearest was chicago in 1968 that famous anti  vietnam war demo at the democratic convention

I got put in  Mayor Richard J Daley's jail for one night...
open container of wine in the jeep i was riding in

the cops that beat up a few of the people around 
including winston churchill's grandson, a journalist and a nasty racist like his grandpa.............

happened to be irish or so my 2 black cell mates told me later
but they were fine to me, despite being british!

so i is very ignorant of where you come from, sadly.


----------



## docmauser1

kvetch said:


> _the top of the afternoon to you siree!! i just loved that post! you really did your hooligan trip and bopped that sanctimonious black and tan with god's own shelaghlee..you know..those irish clubs...cant spell gaelic!! there was more of gods own truth  in your post than that bog artist pretendin to be the holy virgin's own spin doctor! take a pint of poitrine, guiness or whatever your poison! your sponsor.............the divine hooligan in us all_


Hilarious drivel!


----------



## Jos

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://nigelparry.com/downloads/gaza-baby-jan-8-09.jpg


----------



## irosie91

from sherri

(I will see).......the images of the dead children!


No doubt you will, sherri      there is a mystical concept regarding a kind of HINDU-LIKE notion of a revolution of time and SOULS     a GILGUL----the word means 'wheel'    For a person like  you  who   claims centuries of attachment to the ideology that spawned the  INQUISITION-----the image of dead children might very well be imprinted on your regenerating soul---like a curse       see durer for depictions


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> from sherri
> 
> (I will see).......the images of the dead children!
> 
> 
> No doubt you will, sherri      there is a mystical concept regarding a kind of HINDU-LIKE notion of a revolution of time and SOULS     a GILGUL----the word means 'wheel'    For a person like you claims centuries of attachment to the ideology that spawned the  INQUISITION-----the image of dead children might very well be imprinted on your regenerating soul---like a curse



There are Hindus in Palestine?


----------



## docmauser1

Jos said:


> _Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://nigelparry.com/downloads/gaza-baby-jan-8-09.jpg_


Pallywood?


----------



## kvetch

1/4 page ad: NO TO WAR OF ELECTIONS - We refuse a war and bloodletting; We refuse the wave of hatred and incitement against the residents of Gaza; We refuse the abandonment of the south for a political spin; Join us in protest demonstrations and activities across the country. SIGNED: AIC, Yesh Gvul, Coalition of Women for Peace, New Profile 

*news nosh from israel*

On the ground:
**A Maariv reporter interviews locals in the south of Israel. In Yavne, Shlomo Kanfo told him the success of "Pillar of Cloud" depends on "what strikes we give them there. Yesterday our plane gave them a show in Gaza. But this is a war of attrition. They are playing with us. If I were Ehud Barak, I say to him, 'Good for you, but throw the floor on their head.'" In Kiryat Malakhi, he goes to the Chabad neighborhood where the building was hit, killing three people. Radical right-wing MK Michael Ben-Ari and activist Baruch Marzel are there among the crowd calling for "turning Gaza into a parking lot." The photographers there "are angry they aren't allowed to photograph the evacuation of the wounded, the only dividend Israel can take from the sad house for the battle for international public opinion." In Netivot, Maariv's Chen Kottas-Bar and Arik Sultan spent time with the local 'parliament,' a group of men from both Labor and Likud who say that in Netivot the problem of making a living worries everyone more than the security situation, which is maybe '10%' of what worries them. "The real Qassam (rocket) are the economic problems," said Avi Haviv, 34.


----------



## irosie91

yes----there are hindus in Israel     there are also zoroastrians and  Bahais          but your question has nothing to do with my post-----Mysticism in Judaism is mysticism in Judaism-----it predates the existence of  "hindus in israel"     I used the word  "HINDU-LIKE" ----not  hinduism.    There were once hindus in arabia      The more arabist/islamicist a place becomes-----the less culturally diverse it becomes----and the less civilized.    Egypt is spinning down the cosmic cesspool of barbarism.    Saudi arabia is just about the MOST RACIST APARTHEID DUNG HEAP IN THE WORLD


----------



## kvetch

Israel/Gaza: Avoid Harm to Civilians | Human Rights Watch

human rights group urge both sides to avoid civilian casualties


----------



## ima

Caroljo said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> *God hates* people who hide behind babies, who fire rockets near them to use them as their press option when fire is returned. If the Palestinians don't stop setting up their babies for the hit, God will deal with them in his own way, and you and I will have no say in the matter. If you want to make a difference, convince the pieces of snake snot who are using babies as their shields to clean up their act and stop the international hubris. That's the only way you can save the from God's anger. If you don't do it, God will be mad at you and not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "God hates". Now that's a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He hates sin....and that's just what they're doing by not protecting their women and children and using them as propaganda when they're killed.
Click to expand...

God hates? Anyways, if He doesn't like sin, and He created everything, then He shouldn't have created sin.


----------



## irosie91

mamzer----the first rule of combat is   SURVIVE      in US military law a person can be court martialed for ENDANGERING HIS OWN LIFE -----the second is----SAVE YOUR MATES.     The third is --PROTECT YOUR COUNTRY  ------protecting the enemy is a distant fourth-----it exists but it is a distant fourth

------RETURN FIRE IS ALWAYS LEGAL---even if the shooter is wearing an infant on his head


----------



## kvetch

ima said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> "God hates". Now that's a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hates sin....and that's just what they're doing by not protecting their women and children and using them as propaganda when they're killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God hates? Anyways, if He doesn't like sin, and He created everything, then He shouldn't have created sin.
Click to expand...

anything really nice  is illegal, immoral or it makes you fat

humans create sin by making some things good

that automatically makes its opposites bad

the only universal morality is believed to be not to have sex with your mother

almost everything else and certainly murder
is justified in one way or another in most cultures in all countries today

especially killing "enemies" in "self-defence"

children then become either "martyrs" , collateral damage. 
or tools of often faked hyped up propaganda 
on both sides in gaza right now


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> mamzer----the first rule of combat is   SURVIVE      in US military law a person can be court martialed for ENDANGERING HIS OWN LIFE -----the second is----SAVE YOUR MATES.     The third is --PROTECT YOUR COUNTRY  ------protecting the enemy is a distant fourth-----it exists but it is a distant fourth
> 
> ------RETURN FIRE IS ALWAYS LEGAL---even if the shooter is wearing an infant on his head


yes indeed

but each such war situation is unique in its piquant agonies of choice and dilemmas

the laws you mention are just the lowest common denominator, are they not

states should always strive to do the best they possibly can

not squirm around like israel does, 

 3 examples of very many i could choose:

1) using cluster bombs...e,g, 4 million in lebanon in 2006 killed 30 children so far; still not safe
2) depleted uranium...causes cancer and deformed children
3) white phosphorus.........severe burns...dropped on a UN school and a hospital in cast lead

all these 3 are perfectly  legal in international law, but so what
does this justify their use by israel in these diabolical ways?

why is israel always scraping the moral barrel to evade its responsibilities

rather than deciding just not to use stuff like this?

can it really not defend itself without them?

and then call itself "*the most moral army in the world*"

*ON THE OTHER HAND:*

having said that, israel is right now showing the kind of restraint in Gaza
that it did NOT show in cast lead 4 years ago

300 israeli strikes on gaza so far to date; only 20 or so pals dead

i wonder what the casualty list would have been if this ratio and policy had been applied in cast lead

i would hazard a guess that about 300 pals would have been killed, not 1300

why does israel always have to be forced by the world to behave better?

as a jew i am deeply ashamed of these truths

are you not, sweetie....not even a little bit???

whisper it in my ear; if not in public here


----------



## irosie91

mamzer dear------the cluster bombs in south Lebanon----were an absolute necessity     The problem was MOBILE MISSILE LAUNCHERS-----the only way to control them was to do a kind of mine field in front of them       I can find no objection to their use MORALLY---but understand it constituted a real PROPAGANDA COUP   for the arabs.    I do not know why Israel used white phosphorus in cast lead-----and therefore cannot comment.    Depleted uranium does not cause cancer or birth defects------it is a libel that lots of people believe and that is all there is to it   -----just as some people were willing to believe that   gazan children are going "DEAF"  from Israeli flyovers------wrong again----the gazan arabs have a high incidence of   HEREDITARY HEARING LOSS    -----its in the medical literature for decades      In fact one of my egyptian colleagues----married to his cousin----had a child stone deaf on the hereditary basis         As to the "ANEMIA"   proving  "MALNUTRITION"   more nonsense ------lots of arabs have a physiologic anemia relative to -----uhm----the rest of the world        africans too       hubby too.      WASPS tend to have a higher hematocrit----especially males ----especially smoking males----but it all works out in the end------northern europeans have a HIGHER INCIDENCE OF MULTIPLE SCLEROSIS-------arabs and jews got lots of diabetes----so do indians assuming that get enough food to gather up a bit of -----adipose


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> yes----there are hindus in Israel     there are also zoroastrians and  Bahais          but your question has nothing to do with my post-----Mysticism in Judaism is mysticism in Judaism-----it predates the existence of  "hindus in israel"     I used the word  "HINDU-LIKE" ----not  hinduism.    There were once hindus in arabia      The more arabist/islamicist a place becomes-----the less culturally diverse it becomes----and the less civilized.    Egypt is spinning down the cosmic cesspool of barbarism.    Saudi arabia is just about the MOST RACIST APARTHEID DUNG HEAP IN THE WORLD


sweetie

saudi is the only state in the gulf where all houses or worship other than mosques are banned, as far as I know.
maybe your hubby's yemen is another and there may be more

but in the UAE, Qatar, Bahrain where the MAJORITY of the people living there are from India and its neighbours; 
badly paid indentured labour under their near slave KAFEEL system.

Hindus are allowed to build their temples in all the above countries and to openly worship their favourite idol gods and goddesses inside them, tho not parade them in the streets as they would do in India or right here in London. I researched this; I aint making it up!

As for mystics; I would say from direct personal experience that the more mystical you get; the more all the branches of all faith's mysticisms  feel the same in the end.

The spiritual practices of different faith meditations may look different on the outside.

But the further you go down the path, the more similar they get.

its like a bicycle wheel...on the outside and down the spokes, the outward locations and spokes are different

The closer to the non verbal core you get; the less this matters.

Kids bykes may have all sizes and shapes of training wheels

When you are an adept; you discard them all...the theology they are dressed up in, the practices even.....and just enjoy the ride!!!

Its different strokes for different folks...i love mystical dancing and active stuff; no good at yoga, meditation or martial arts type stuff; others will be the opposite

But the states you arrive in through these different approaches to an ecstatic or quieter mind are all eventually much the same, as far as I know!


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> mamzer dear------the cluster bombs in south Lebanon----were an absolute necessity


Cluster bombs in urban areas, is a war crime.


----------



## kvetch

BBC News - Gaza conflict: Israel vows to intensify offensive


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer dear------the cluster bombs in south Lebanon----were an absolute necessity
> 
> 
> 
> Cluster bombs in urban areas, is a war crime.
Click to expand...


And there lies the crux of the problem, Israel finds war crimes to be a necessity, committing war crimes is a daily action taken. And Gentiles are allowed to remain only with inferior rights, they are there to serve the needs of The Chosen People. Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer dear------the cluster bombs in south Lebanon----were an absolute necessity
> 
> 
> 
> Cluster bombs in urban areas, is a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there lies the crux of the problem, Israel finds war crimes to be a necessity, committing war crimes is a daily action taken. And Gentiles are allowed to remain only with inferior rights, they are there to serve the needs of The Chosen People. Sherri
Click to expand...





yes    HERE LIES THE CRUX OF THE PROBLEM----which is the intense orgiastic pleasure which  islamo nazi sows   
EXPERIENCED  when Nus-kharah-allah  KIDNAPPED  two Israeli boys and  tortured them to death in the OBSCENE MANNER that sherri so enjoys     Sherri so ENJOYED the fact that the men whose asses she LICKS----cut the genitalia from the bodies of jewish boys and stuffed them down their STILL LIVING THROATS         for the record----she proceeds to state that jewish boys were thus treated by her heroes because they have "SUPERIOR RIGHTS "    -----as to the several other boys her heros simple MURDERED-----well ----what the hell----they were jews----ya know    THE "CHRIST KILLERS"       In any case ----that which sherri now mourns is the loss of power of the  POISON NAIL BOMB  mobile missile launchers that render the brains of  jewish children LIQUEFIED           -------

    I have seen that which sherri so loves------the child----appearing well---but somehow dead with the brain dripping out of the crack in the skull----like tomato juice.     SHERRI LOVES IT ----"IT IS A STINKING JEW--CHRIST KILLING KID"

Nus-kharah-allah boasted.   to her delight -----that he could now KNOCK THE BRAINS OUT JEWISH KIDS FROM HAIFA ---all the way to BEERSHEBA-----poor sherri---then her DREAM WAS DESTROYED by the  IDF when they used cluster bombs to disable those MOBILE MISSILE LAUNCHERS   that would bring her to the paradise of dancing on the dead bodies of thouands of  "christ killing"    'jew bastards'


----------



## irosie91

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer dear------the cluster bombs in south Lebanon----were an absolute necessity
> 
> 
> 
> Cluster bombs in urban areas, is a war crime.
Click to expand...


what a joke you are CROTCH BOY-----the area south of the LITANI RIVER is not an urban area-----it is a  WASTELAND----no industry and no agriculture-----the only reason people were LIVING there was because your fellow islamo nazi pig IRANIANS were giving them MONEY     ----to be the "POPULATION"    on the the northern border of Israel     for the protection of your fellow    HEZBOLLAH PIGS       ---who used the place as a FIRING SITE for their poison baby brain smashing nail bombs-----the weapon of choce of islamo nazi pigs


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer dear------the cluster bombs in south Lebanon----were an absolute necessity
> 
> 
> 
> Cluster bombs in urban areas, is a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there lies the crux of the problem, Israel finds war crimes to be a necessity, committing war crimes is a daily action taken. And Gentiles are allowed to remain only with inferior rights, they are there to serve the needs of The Chosen People. Sherri
Click to expand...

Why don't you tell us about all the rigbts the "Gentiles" have in Muslim countries, Sherri?  I guess it doesn't bother you that the "Gentiles" (in this case Hindus, Buddhists and Christians) are being harassed and murdered and their houses of worship destroyed.   I guess the Muslims in Muslim countries are the :"chosen" people since they seem to get away with this.


----------



## freedombecki

ima said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know who you are talking to, sir
> 
> because i know is gazan and has experienced far less well targeted israeli fire than now
> 
> you and all others here should respect his feelings
> 
> just as you do Lipush's
> 
> but you probably didn't know that
> 
> 
> 
> *God hates* people who hide behind babies, who fire rockets near them to use them as their press option when fire is returned. If the Palestinians don't stop setting up their babies for the hit, God will deal with them in his own way, and you and I will have no say in the matter. If you want to make a difference, convince the pieces of snake snot who are using babies as their shields to clean up their act and stop the international hubris. That's the only way you can save the from God's anger. If you don't do it, God will be mad at you and not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "God hates". Now that's a new one.
Click to expand...

No it isn't. You should read the bible sometime.

Zechariah 8:

14 This is what the Lord Almighty says: Just as I had determined to bring disaster on you and showed no pity when your ancestors angered me, says the Lord Almighty, 15 so now I have determined to do good again to Jerusalem and Judah. Do not be afraid. 16 These are the things you are to do: Speak the truth to each other, and render true and sound judgment in your courts; 17 do not plot evil against each other, and do not love to swear falsely. I hate all this, declares the Lord.


----------



## Roudy

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer dear------the cluster bombs in south Lebanon----were an absolute necessity
> 
> 
> 
> Cluster bombs in urban areas, is a war crime.
Click to expand...

Did you say war crime?  I looked it up in the dictionary and it had a list of Muslim countries and entities as it's definition.


----------



## kvetch

* The battle between Israel and Gaza solves nothing

All the violence in Gaza and Israel will do is sow hatred in the hearts of yet another generation
*
by johnathan friedland, an English jewish journalist...the guardian

Start with Hamas. One reading assumes that Hamas was punished for its weakness, that it had proved itself no longer capable of reining in the more bellicose groups &#8211; Islamic Jihad and others &#8211; which operate on the territory it rules. T*he Haaretz editor, Aluf Benn, put that view starkly when he wrote that far from being a feared enemy, Israel's Osama bin Laden, Ja'abari was Israel's "subcontractor" in Gaza, charged with enforcing the de facto truce. When he stopped doing his job, he had to be removed: "The message was simple and clear: You failed &#8211; you're dead," wrote Benn, quoting a favourite saying of defence minister Ehud Barak: "In the Middle East there is no second chance for the weak."
*
But it's equally possible that this was no accidental escalation by Hamas, born of incompetence, but rather an act of strength by the Islamist movement. *A senior Israeli official told me that Israel had long been aware of Hamas's burgeoning military capacity, its hoard of rockets growing &#8211; before Wednesday &#8211; to some 11,000, closing on the 15,000-strong arsenal amassed by Hezbollah on the eve of 2006's Lebanon war. Much of this arms supply had come from newly lawless Libya &#8211; a "goldmine" says the official &#8211; the rest from Iran, before relations between Tehran and Hamas cooled. *(Iran was angered when Gaza's rulers broke from Tehran's number one ally, the Assad regime.) Hamas's arm is now more muscled and with a longer reach, as it graphically demonstrated last night, when rockets landed perilously close to Israel's central city, Tel Aviv &#8211; the first missiles to do so since the Gulf war of 1991.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer----the first rule of combat is   SURVIVE      in US military law a person can be court martialed for ENDANGERING HIS OWN LIFE -----the second is----SAVE YOUR MATES.     The third is --PROTECT YOUR COUNTRY  ------protecting the enemy is a distant fourth-----it exists but it is a distant fourth
> 
> ------RETURN FIRE IS ALWAYS LEGAL---even if the shooter is wearing an infant on his head
> 
> 
> 
> yes indeed
> 
> but each such war situation is unique in its piquant agonies of choice and dilemmas
> 
> the laws you mention are just the lowest common denominator, are they not
> 
> states should always strive to do the best they possibly can
> 
> not squirm around like israel does,
> 
> 3 examples of very many i could choose:
> 
> 1) using cluster bombs...e,g, 4 million in lebanon in 2006 killed 30 children so far; still not safe
> 2) depleted uranium...causes cancer and deformed children
> 3) white phosphorus.........severe burns...dropped on a UN school and a hospital in cast lead
> 
> all these 3 are perfectly  legal in international law, but so what
> does this justify their use by israel in these diabolical ways?
> 
> why is israel always scraping the moral barrel to evade its responsibilities
> 
> rather than deciding just not to use stuff like this?
> 
> can it really not defend itself without them?
> 
> and then call itself "*the most moral army in the world*"
> 
> *ON THE OTHER HAND:*
> 
> having said that, israel is right now showing the kind of restraint in Gaza
> that it did NOT show in cast lead 4 years ago
> 
> 300 israeli strikes on gaza so far to date; only 20 or so pals dead
> 
> i wonder what the casualty list would have been if this ratio and policy had been applied in cast lead
> 
> i would hazard a guess that about 300 pals would have been killed, not 1300
> 
> why does israel always have to be forced by the world to behave better?
> 
> as a jew i am deeply ashamed of these truths
> 
> are you not, sweetie....not even a little bit???
> 
> whisper it in my ear; if not in public here
Click to expand...


*depleted uranium...causes cancer and deformed children*


Of course it does, all the stable isotopes are killers.
It's the low rate of decay that gets you.


----------



## kvetch

freedombecki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> *God hates* people who hide behind babies, who fire rockets near them to use them as their press option when fire is returned. If the Palestinians don't stop setting up their babies for the hit, God will deal with them in his own way, and you and I will have no say in the matter. If you want to make a difference, convince the pieces of snake snot who are using babies as their shields to clean up their act and stop the international hubris. That's the only way you can save the from God's anger. If you don't do it, God will be mad at you and not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "God hates". Now that's a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. You should read the bible sometime.
> 
> Zechariah 8:
> 
> 14 This is what the Lord Almighty says: Just as I had determined to bring disaster on you and showed no pity when your ancestors angered me, says the Lord Almighty, 15 so now I have determined to do good again to Jerusalem and Judah. Do not be afraid. 16 These are the things you are to do: Speak the truth to each other, and render true and sound judgment in your courts; 17 do not plot evil against each other, and do not love to swear falsely. I hate all this, declares the Lord.
Click to expand...

This is NOT any Lord Almighty talking, and never was.

The only "authority" it conveys is your utter moron-'hood

!) In believing this venomous ultra-shit has anything to do with any god
2)In being so incapable of any kind of thinking for yourself

the world is only 6,000 yeard old and was created in 6 days??
carries the same "authority"......only less harmful


----------



## ima

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cluster bombs in urban areas, is a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there lies the crux of the problem, Israel finds war crimes to be a necessity, committing war crimes is a daily action taken. And Gentiles are allowed to remain only with inferior rights, they are there to serve the needs of The Chosen People. Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you tell us about all the rigbts the "Gentiles" have in Muslim countries, Sherri?  I guess it doesn't bother you that the "Gentiles" (in this case Hindus, Buddhists and Christians) are being harassed and murdered and their houses of worship destroyed.   I guess the Muslims in Muslim countries are the :"chosen" people since they seem to get away with this.
Click to expand...


It bothers me more that the US army goes around killing people in other countries that it invades for no reason wherever it wants to.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

freedombecki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> *God hates* people who hide behind babies, who fire rockets near them to use them as their press option when fire is returned. If the Palestinians don't stop setting up their babies for the hit, God will deal with them in his own way, and you and I will have no say in the matter. If you want to make a difference, convince the pieces of snake snot who are using babies as their shields to clean up their act and stop the international hubris. That's the only way you can save the from God's anger. If you don't do it, God will be mad at you and not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "God hates". Now that's a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. You should read the bible sometime.
> 
> Zechariah 8:
> 
> 14 This is what the Lord Almighty says: Just as I4: 8 had determined to bring disaster on you and showed no pity when your ancestors angered me, says the Lord Almighty, 15 so now I have determined to do good again to Jerusalem and Judah. Do not be afraid. 16 These are the things you are to do: Speak the truth to each other, and render true and sound judgment in your courts; 17 do not plot evil against each other, and do not love to swear falsely. I hate all this, declares the Lord.
Click to expand...

The God of The New Testament says something else. "God is love." 1 John 4: 8 If we could but all understand that, imagine  what our world could be!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there lies the crux of the problem, Israel finds war crimes to be a necessity, committing war crimes is a daily action taken. And Gentiles are allowed to remain only with inferior rights, they are there to serve the needs of The Chosen People. Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us about all the rigbts the "Gentiles" have in Muslim countries, Sherri?  I guess it doesn't bother you that the "Gentiles" (in this case Hindus, Buddhists and Christians) are being harassed and murdered and their houses of worship destroyed.   I guess the Muslims in Muslim countries are the :"chosen" people since they seem to get away with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers me more that the US army goes around killing people in other countries that it invades for no reason wherever it wants to.
Click to expand...

Me Too!


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> * The battle between Israel and Gaza solves nothing*
> 
> *All the violence in Gaza and Israel will do is sow hatred in the hearts of yet another generation*
> 
> by johnathan friedland, an English jewish journalist...the guardian
> 
> Start with Hamas. One reading assumes that Hamas was punished for its weakness, that it had proved itself no longer capable of reining in the more bellicose groups  Islamic Jihad and others  which operate on the territory it rules. T*he Haaretz editor, Aluf Benn, put that view starkly when he wrote that far from being a feared enemy, Israel's Osama bin Laden, Ja'abari was Israel's "subcontractor" in Gaza, charged with enforcing the de facto truce. When he stopped doing his job, he had to be removed: "The message was simple and clear: You failed  you're dead," wrote Benn, quoting a favourite saying of defence minister Ehud Barak: "In the Middle East there is no second chance for the weak."*
> 
> But it's equally possible that this was no accidental escalation by Hamas, born of incompetence, but rather an act of strength by the Islamist movement. *A senior Israeli official told me that Israel had long been aware of Hamas's burgeoning military capacity, its hoard of rockets growing  before Wednesday  to some 11,000, closing on the 15,000-strong arsenal amassed by Hezbollah on the eve of 2006's Lebanon war. Much of this arms supply had come from newly lawless Libya  a "goldmine" says the official  the rest from Iran, before relations between Tehran and Hamas cooled. *(Iran was angered when Gaza's rulers broke from Tehran's number one ally, the Assad regime.) Hamas's arm is now more muscled and with a longer reach, as it graphically demonstrated last night, when rockets landed perilously close to Israel's central city, Tel Aviv  the first missiles to do so since the Gulf war of 1991.


 


Hatred is sown into the hearts and minds of every new generation in Gaza already and regardless of what Israel does or does not do.  They teach their children to seek Jannah over the dead bodies of Jews and other such niceties in their kindergaartens and they will probably continue to do so until Israel is obliterated.


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> * The battle between Israel and Gaza solves nothing*
> 
> *All the violence in Gaza and Israel will do is sow hatred in the hearts of yet another generation*
> 
> by johnathan friedland, an English jewish journalist...the guardian
> 
> Start with Hamas. One reading assumes that Hamas was punished for its weakness, that it had proved itself no longer capable of reining in the more bellicose groups  Islamic Jihad and others  which operate on the territory it rules. T*he Haaretz editor, Aluf Benn, put that view starkly when he wrote that far from being a feared enemy, Israel's Osama bin Laden, Ja'abari was Israel's "subcontractor" in Gaza, charged with enforcing the de facto truce. When he stopped doing his job, he had to be removed: "The message was simple and clear: You failed  you're dead," wrote Benn, quoting a favourite saying of defence minister Ehud Barak: "In the Middle East there is no second chance for the weak."*
> 
> But it's equally possible that this was no accidental escalation by Hamas, born of incompetence, but rather an act of strength by the Islamist movement. *A senior Israeli official told me that Israel had long been aware of Hamas's burgeoning military capacity, its hoard of rockets growing  before Wednesday  to some 11,000, closing on the 15,000-strong arsenal amassed by Hezbollah on the eve of 2006's Lebanon war. Much of this arms supply had come from newly lawless Libya  a "goldmine" says the official  the rest from Iran, before relations between Tehran and Hamas cooled. *(Iran was angered when Gaza's rulers broke from Tehran's number one ally, the Assad regime.) Hamas's arm is now more muscled and with a longer reach, as it graphically demonstrated last night, when rockets landed perilously close to Israel's central city, Tel Aviv  the first missiles to do so since the Gulf war of 1991.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred is sown into the hearts and minds of every new generation in Gaza already and regardless of what Israel does or does not do.  They teach their children to seek Jannah over the dead bodies of Jews and other such niceties in their kindergaartens and they will probably continue to do so until Israel is obliterated.
Click to expand...

Angel 

I can't find the thread we were talking about bikoz and syrenn earlier

i really must write down where i post what
this happens often to me....scatter-brain i am

anyhow here is my reply to you
i have to go out to a craft fair 
so no time to re find it

*here is what i said to you*

we are talking about human beings here, not just the words they spout on the surface
I take quite some time trying to assess the person behind their words
and NOT to get hooked up just on what they say

some people here are just clay pigeon shooters
getting their rocks off just firing hateful one liners to get their thrills 
they are here on both sides

but the worst and sickest of all i have read here is SYRENN

i would expect there to be SOME connection 
between your Karl Popper injunctions against intolerance
and the way you treat posters displaying truly sick intolerance like syrenn

Bikoz is a special case here like Lipush.
Both are on the firing line here 
And deserve special consideration.

If anyone had taunted Lipush the way Syrenn taunted Bikoz
You and I and anyone human would regard them as beyond any civilised norms

I have taken the trouble to discover via private messages with Bikoz
That he has recently been in Gaza and came under fire from IDF attacks
That was before the IDF had such precision weapons that they use now
So I expect anyone who has had such traumas to be wounded 
and prone to hysterical outbursts of hate speak

You wouldn't be aware of that, of course, but I am
Yet you blindly and reflexively accuse me of "lining up" with him.

You are wrong here, and in the wrong, too.
Your assessments of Syrenn, Bikoz and me, too are all wrong
 in this particular instance, not in any general sense.

Karl Popper will be spinning in his grave

Kindly re-pop yourself, dearest


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> * The battle between Israel and Gaza solves nothing*
> 
> *All the violence in Gaza and Israel will do is sow hatred in the hearts of yet another generation*
> 
> by johnathan friedland, an English jewish journalist...the guardian
> 
> Start with Hamas. One reading assumes that Hamas was punished for its weakness, that it had proved itself no longer capable of reining in the more bellicose groups  Islamic Jihad and others  which operate on the territory it rules. T*he Haaretz editor, Aluf Benn, put that view starkly when he wrote that far from being a feared enemy, Israel's Osama bin Laden, Ja'abari was Israel's "subcontractor" in Gaza, charged with enforcing the de facto truce. When he stopped doing his job, he had to be removed: "The message was simple and clear: You failed  you're dead," wrote Benn, quoting a favourite saying of defence minister Ehud Barak: "In the Middle East there is no second chance for the weak."*
> 
> But it's equally possible that this was no accidental escalation by Hamas, born of incompetence, but rather an act of strength by the Islamist movement. *A senior Israeli official told me that Israel had long been aware of Hamas's burgeoning military capacity, its hoard of rockets growing  before Wednesday  to some 11,000, closing on the 15,000-strong arsenal amassed by Hezbollah on the eve of 2006's Lebanon war. Much of this arms supply had come from newly lawless Libya  a "goldmine" says the official  the rest from Iran, before relations between Tehran and Hamas cooled. *(Iran was angered when Gaza's rulers broke from Tehran's number one ally, the Assad regime.) Hamas's arm is now more muscled and with a longer reach, as it graphically demonstrated last night, when rockets landed perilously close to Israel's central city, Tel Aviv  the first missiles to do so since the Gulf war of 1991.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred is sown into the hearts and minds of every new generation in Gaza already and regardless of what Israel does or does not do. They teach their children to seek Jannah over the dead bodies of Jews and other such niceties in their kindergaartens and they will probably continue to do so until Israel is obliterated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angel
> 
> I can't find the thread we were talking about bikoz and syrenn earlier
> 
> i really must write down where i post what
> this happens often to me....scatter-brain i am
> 
> anyhow here is my reply to you
> i have to go out to a craft fair
> so no time to re find it
> 
> *here is what i said to you*
> 
> we are talking about human beings here, not just the words they spout on the surface
> I take quite some time trying to assess the person behind their words
> and NOT to get hooked up just on what they say
> 
> some people here are just clay pigeon shooters
> getting their rocks off just firing hateful one liners to get their thrills
> they are here on both sides
> 
> but the worst and sickest of all i have read here is SYRENN
> 
> i would expect there to be SOME connection
> between your Karl Popper injunctions against intolerance
> and the way you treat posters displaying truly sick intolerance like syrenn
> 
> Bikoz is a special case here like Lipush.
> Both are on the firing line here
> And deserve special consideration.
> 
> If anyone had taunted Lipush the way Syrenn taunted Bikoz
> You and I and anyone human would regard them as beyond any civilised norms
> 
> I have taken the trouble to discover via private messages with Bikoz
> That he has recently been in Gaza and came under fire from IDF attacks
> That was before the IDF had such precision weapons that they use now
> So I expect anyone who has had such traumas to be wounded
> and prone to hysterical outbursts of hate speak
> 
> You wouldn't be aware of that, of course, but I am
> Yet you blindly and reflexively accuse me of "lining up" with him.
> 
> You are wrong here, and in the wrong, too.
> Your assessments of Syrenn, Bikoz and me, too are all wrong
> in this particular instance, not in any general sense.
> 
> Karl Popper will be spinning in his grave
> 
> Kindly re-pop yourself, dearest
Click to expand...

 


I have given you my considered and completely unrefutably correct response on the thread concerned, Kvetchy .  And I think you misunderstand the paradox described by Popper, which I absolutely do not, IMHO, of course.


----------



## Hossfly

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there lies the crux of the problem, Israel finds war crimes to be a necessity, committing war crimes is a daily action taken. And Gentiles are allowed to remain only with inferior rights, they are there to serve the needs of The Chosen People. Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us about all the rigbts the "Gentiles" have in Muslim countries, Sherri?  I guess it doesn't bother you that the "Gentiles" (in this case Hindus, Buddhists and Christians) are being harassed and murdered and their houses of worship destroyed.   I guess the Muslims in Muslim countries are the :"chosen" people since they seem to get away with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers me more that the US army goes around killing people in other countries that it invades for no reason wherever it wants to.
Click to expand...

Libelous unqualified statement and blatantly false.


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred is sown into the hearts and minds of every new generation in Gaza already and regardless of what Israel does or does not do. They teach their children to seek Jannah over the dead bodies of Jews and other such niceties in their kindergaartens and they will probably continue to do so until Israel is obliterated.
> 
> 
> 
> Angel
> 
> I can't find the thread we were talking about bikoz and syrenn earlier
> 
> i really must write down where i post what
> this happens often to me....scatter-brain i am
> 
> anyhow here is my reply to you
> i have to go out to a craft fair
> so no time to re find it
> 
> *here is what i said to you*
> 
> we are talking about human beings here, not just the words they spout on the surface
> I take quite some time trying to assess the person behind their words
> and NOT to get hooked up just on what they say
> 
> some people here are just clay pigeon shooters
> getting their rocks off just firing hateful one liners to get their thrills
> they are here on both sides
> 
> but the worst and sickest of all i have read here is SYRENN
> 
> i would expect there to be SOME connection
> between your Karl Popper injunctions against intolerance
> and the way you treat posters displaying truly sick intolerance like syrenn
> 
> Bikoz is a special case here like Lipush.
> Both are on the firing line here
> And deserve special consideration.
> 
> If anyone had taunted Lipush the way Syrenn taunted Bikoz
> You and I and anyone human would regard them as beyond any civilised norms
> 
> I have taken the trouble to discover via private messages with Bikoz
> That he has recently been in Gaza and came under fire from IDF attacks
> That was before the IDF had such precision weapons that they use now
> So I expect anyone who has had such traumas to be wounded
> and prone to hysterical outbursts of hate speak
> 
> You wouldn't be aware of that, of course, but I am
> Yet you blindly and reflexively accuse me of "lining up" with him.
> 
> You are wrong here, and in the wrong, too.
> Your assessments of Syrenn, Bikoz and me, too are all wrong
> in this particular instance, not in any general sense.
> 
> Karl Popper will be spinning in his grave
> 
> Kindly re-pop yourself, dearest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have given you my considered and completely unrefutably correct response on the thread concerned, Kvetchy .  And I think you misunderstand the paradox described by Popper, which I absolutely do not, IMHO, of course.
Click to expand...

angel

you have done nothing of the sort

irrefutably incorrect you were and are

you sadly line up behind even the most vicious and certainly intolerant of the zio-bullies

like a schholgirl at a pop concert or a hockey match

this is not compatible with the lofty ethix of popper 
who was  one of my set philosophy texts at uni.

he aint my favourite but i respect him enough
to wish to dis-associate him from someone thanking intolerant posts 
and then quoting him afterwards!

its also a waste of time trying to argue with bikoz at the moment
he is an arab whose blood is hot and hurt
if you knew the first thing about arab inclinations 
you would quit it and i hope you do

its impossible for any but a saintly gazan not to hate all things jewish
and no-one with any empathy would condemn them for doing so

despie that i twice told him his dead leader was a war criminal
who deserved his fate; even tho he was actually collaborating with the IDF recently

then you accuse me of lining up with him
and now you say you are irrefutably correct
even after i told you why i had a soft spot for him

this shows me or anyone reading our exchange
that you are not open to just and friendly criticism
and that where zionism is concerned you are very blind

what zionists (NOT ME, sweetie) would call a useful idiot
they wont respect it either

same applies to rosie wasting so much energy
firing the same old salvos at sherri who has just got worse as a result


----------



## irosie91

sherrie did not  "get worse"   because of me     mamzer dear    she simply OPENED UP---a bit more       as to experiencing----my kid was in sderot when it was bombed and is now in tel aviv getting bombed-----so far he has not gotten hysterical-----even when he was---(when in sderot)    telephoning the  BANGS    to me      He was bit unnerved  when a farm worker got blown to bits-----but not hysterical


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bikoz is a special case here like Lipush.
> Both are on the firing line here
> And deserve special consideration.
> 
> If anyone had taunted Lipush the way Syrenn taunted Bikoz
> You and I and anyone human would regard them as beyond any civilised norms
> 
> I have taken the trouble to discover via private messages with Bikoz
> That he has recently been in Gaza and came under fire from IDF attacks
> That was before the IDF had such precision weapons that they use now
> So I expect anyone who has had such traumas to be wounded
> and prone to hysterical outbursts of hate speak
> 
> You wouldn't be aware of that, of course, but I am
> Yet you blindly and reflexively accuse me of "lining up" with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bikoz's experience was, as you say, recent, then he came under fire by the same precision weapons Israel is using today and if not he lied about how recently he was there. Unfortunately, Bikoz is a pathological liar but I agree his proported ties to Gaza earn him some slack just as Lipush's current geography earn her some.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angel
> 
> I can't find the thread we were talking about bikoz and syrenn earlier
> 
> i really must write down where i post what
> this happens often to me....scatter-brain i am
> 
> anyhow here is my reply to you
> i have to go out to a craft fair
> so no time to re find it
> 
> *here is what i said to you*
> 
> we are talking about human beings here, not just the words they spout on the surface
> I take quite some time trying to assess the person behind their words
> and NOT to get hooked up just on what they say
> 
> some people here are just clay pigeon shooters
> getting their rocks off just firing hateful one liners to get their thrills
> they are here on both sides
> 
> but the worst and sickest of all i have read here is SYRENN
> 
> i would expect there to be SOME connection
> between your Karl Popper injunctions against intolerance
> and the way you treat posters displaying truly sick intolerance like syrenn
> 
> Bikoz is a special case here like Lipush.
> Both are on the firing line here
> And deserve special consideration.
> 
> If anyone had taunted Lipush the way Syrenn taunted Bikoz
> You and I and anyone human would regard them as beyond any civilised norms
> 
> I have taken the trouble to discover via private messages with Bikoz
> That he has recently been in Gaza and came under fire from IDF attacks
> That was before the IDF had such precision weapons that they use now
> So I expect anyone who has had such traumas to be wounded
> and prone to hysterical outbursts of hate speak
> 
> You wouldn't be aware of that, of course, but I am
> Yet you blindly and reflexively accuse me of "lining up" with him.
> 
> You are wrong here, and in the wrong, too.
> Your assessments of Syrenn, Bikoz and me, too are all wrong
> in this particular instance, not in any general sense.
> 
> Karl Popper will be spinning in his grave
> 
> Kindly re-pop yourself, dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have given you my considered and completely unrefutably correct response on the thread concerned, Kvetchy .  And I think you misunderstand the paradox described by Popper, which I absolutely do not, IMHO, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel
> 
> you have done nothing of the sort
> 
> irrefutably incorrect you were and are
> 
> you sadly line up behind even the most vicious and certainly intolerant of the zio-bullies
> 
> like a schholgirl at a pop concert or a hockey match
Click to expand...


And you reflexively lick the butt of every Nazi type poster here. Please remove the log from your own eye before whining about the splinter in another's.


----------



## kvetch

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it.
> 
> Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice.
> 
> You are the Great and the Most Powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
Click to expand...

roudy 

i warned you about the donkeys

dont go anywhere near the land of karma


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have given you my considered and completely unrefutably correct response on the thread concerned, Kvetchy .  And I think you misunderstand the paradox described by Popper, which I absolutely do not, IMHO, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> you have done nothing of the sort
> 
> irrefutably incorrect you were and are
> 
> you sadly line up behind even the most vicious and certainly intolerant of the zio-bullies
> 
> like a schholgirl at a pop concert or a hockey match
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you reflexively lick the butt of every Nazi type poster here. Please remove the log from your own eye before whining about the splinter in another's.
Click to expand...

reflexive you are again

and i am very rarely so

i just saw you had tnanked me for posting the wikipedia entry on hamas dead leader which said he was involved in a school bombing, which i had highlighted

is that what you mean by your totally mindless ultra defensive kneejerk resonse almost in rosie-speak
that I "reflexively lick the butt of every Nazi type poster here"

it aint true and you know it

unlike you and the blind zionist chorus, I am not just on one side

i have lined up with those on the zio side when I agree
and on the arab side also when i agree with them

very few here are so open honest or fair minded
you most definitely are not

i have asked you many times to debate issues and content
you have never risen to this challenge

i am not going to respond again if your reply to this is just more kneejerk and abuse
so please dont bother unless you have something sensible to say

i dont want to fall out with you
that ultra bitch syrenn aint worth it

love you still xx


----------



## irosie91

Mamzer dear------shame on you----this line>>>


"i am not going to respond again if your reply to this is just more kneejerk and abuse   so please dont bother unless you have something sensible to say"

   is rude and COUNTER PRODUCTIVE       No one has elected you JUDGE
    OF SENSIBLE OPINION       Discussion limited by such JUDGEMENTAL 
    reproach-----is STIFLED


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> Mamzer dear------shame on you----this line>>>
> 
> 
> "i am not going to respond again if your reply to this is just more kneejerk and abuse   so please dont bother unless you have something sensible to say"
> 
> is rude and COUNTER PRODUCTIVE       No one has elected you JUDGE
> OF SENSIBLE OPINION       Discussion limited by such JUDGEMENTAL
> reproach-----is STIFLED


you are right, of course

and i took your name in vain in the process

bit am i not allowed to resent being told i am an uncritical ass licker of nazi type posts
(even tho my criticisms have obviously got right under her skin)
by someone i more than respect

but i will be a good mamzer and apologise which i do here and now, publically

good mummy bear xx


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> you have done nothing of the sort
> 
> irrefutably incorrect you were and are
> 
> you sadly line up behind even the most vicious and certainly intolerant of the zio-bullies
> 
> like a schholgirl at a pop concert or a hockey match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you reflexively lick the butt of every Nazi type poster here. Please remove the log from your own eye before whining about the splinter in another's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reflexive you are again
> 
> and i am very rarely so
> 
> i just saw you had tnanked me for posting the wikipedia entry on hamas dead leader which said he was involved in a school bombing, which i had highlighted
> 
> is that what you mean by your totally mindless ultra defensive kneejerk resonse almost in rosie-speak
> that I "reflexively lick the butt of every Nazi type poster here"
> 
> it aint true and you know it
Click to expand...


It is true or I wouldn't have said it and could you link the post in which I thanked you? As verbose and scattered as you are I was probably reacting to something else you said.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

^^^^

Butthurt Zionist

Awwwwwwwwwww.

SAYIT should be mortified of Israel's actions, if he had sense, he would know what damage this does to Israel's future and relations. He knows it. But he won't say it.


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mamzer dear------shame on you----this line>>>
> 
> 
> "i am not going to respond again if your reply to this is just more kneejerk and abuse   so please dont bother unless you have something sensible to say"
> 
> is rude and COUNTER PRODUCTIVE       No one has elected you JUDGE
> OF SENSIBLE OPINION       Discussion limited by such JUDGEMENTAL
> reproach-----is STIFLED
> 
> 
> 
> you are right, of course
> 
> and i took your name in vain in the process
> 
> bit am i not allowed to resent being told i am an uncritical ass licker of nazi type posts
> (even tho my criticisms have obviously got right under her skin)
> by someone i more than respect
> 
> but i will be a good mamzer and apologise which i do here and now, publically
> 
> good mummy bear xx
Click to expand...


I suspect you are speaking of my criticism of your hypocrisy - referring to another poster as "sadly line[d] up behind even the most vicious and certainly intolerant of the zio-bullies" when you yourself line up with the Nazi types - yet I never said you were uncritical of them.
I just said you reflexively lick their butts. Taste like chicken?


----------



## irosie91

"because"   are you  'mortified'    everytime  a  JIHADIST SLUT WITH A BOMB ON HER STINKING ASS  ----kills ?        are you "mortified"  when those filthy sluts like WAFA IDRIS AL KANZEERA   are held up as heroines for little girls in Gaza?      do you consider the mothers who ALLOW their little girls to be so indoctrinated to be the filth that they are?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Irosie still can't grasp her chosen concept. She will never admit to any of Israel's crimes. 

Israel lead this offensive irosie. 

Hamas didn't assassinate the Israel defense minster. Israel committed this act of terror on a defenseless population yet again. And they are bragging about it. What a cowardly nation. 

The Middle East won't put up with that crap anymore.


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you reflexively lick the butt of every Nazi type poster here. Please remove the log from your own eye before whining about the splinter in another's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reflexive you are again
> 
> and i am very rarely so
> 
> i just saw you had tnanked me for posting the wikipedia entry on hamas dead leader which said he was involved in a school bombing, which i had highlighted
> 
> is that what you mean by your totally mindless ultra defensive kneejerk resonse almost in rosie-speak
> that I "reflexively lick the butt of every Nazi type poster here"
> 
> it aint true and you know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true or I wouldn't have said it and could you link the post in which I thanked you? As verbose and scattered as you are I was probably reacting to something else you said.
Click to expand...

sayit

i was talking to angelica T, not to you

she it was, not you,  who thanked me for trawling up a neutral site ...wiki
that accused Al Jabari of involvement in a school bus bombing,and highlighting it in bold 
then accused me of supporting every ass licking nazi or some such slander

i would expect you to say stuff like that; and strangely i dont resent it either

but not angelicaT; from her i do resent it because she is under my skin and you aint, yet!!

is that clear, now


----------



## kvetch

BecauseIKnow said:


> Irosie still can't grasp her chosen concept. She will never admit to any of Israel's crimes.
> 
> Israel lead this offensive irosie.
> 
> Hamas didn't assassinate the Israel defense minster. Israel committed this act of terror on a defenseless population yet again. And they are bragging about it. What a cowardly nation.
> 
> The Middle East won't put up with that crap anymore.


what is more, bikoz habibi

your leader al jabari had been collaborating with the IDF against islamic jihad 
and helping israel kill them because he wanted a truce

IDF killed him and escalated the fight just bikoz nut-yahoo thinks war not truces will win the election and for no reason to do with gaza

just the same murdering shit they did in cast lead

olmert lost the cast lead election anyway

lets hope against hope nut-yahoo loses this one as well


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer dear------the cluster bombs in south Lebanon----were an absolute necessity
> 
> 
> 
> Cluster bombs in urban areas, is a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there lies the crux of the problem, Israel finds war crimes to be a necessity, committing war crimes is a daily action taken. And Gentiles are allowed to remain only with inferior rights, they are there to serve the needs of The Chosen People. Sherri
Click to expand...


Sherri, if your 'cause' is oh-so-just - why do you us palpable falsehods to prop it up?


----------



## irosie91

al jabari was a known murderer by  TERRORIST ATTACK      he was properly executed just as the  lumps of meccaist shit who murdered during the munich olympics for allah       Israel does have a policy of getting rid of   ass lickers of al nabi who are  DIRECTLY responsible for  terrorist attack.       Those meccaist ass lickers who slit the throats of infants for the glory of allah should be executed in the same way      I do not see it as illegal or terrorist       The US captured   the islamic hero  Sadaam in a similar way and killed -----during the effort----his 14 year old grandson        no guilt there either-----if a jew sneaks into a house and slits the throat of a muslim infant in Israel or the USA ------I would agree that he should be executed too.      If a jew -----for the FUN of it   BOMBS a bus in any  shariah shit hole------he should be executed too.

The al jajabari lump of kharah ----was ALSO INVOLVED  in a random kidnapping for the sole reason that the victim was a jew------also terrorism.    If a jew so engages------upon muslims-----it is also TERRORISM  

I also endorse the killing of the   ISLAMIC MESSIAH     Osama bin laden no matter how much sherri admired him


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Capturing Shalit wasn't a terror attack, sorry Rosie, it's a response to Israeli attacks during 2006 that killed hundreds of Palestinians.


----------



## freedombecki

kvetch said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> "God hates". Now that's a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. You should read the bible sometime.
> 
> Zechariah 8:
> 
> 14 This is what the Lord Almighty says: &#8220;Just as I had determined to bring disaster on you and showed no pity when your ancestors angered me,&#8221; says the Lord Almighty, 15 &#8220;so now I have determined to do good again to Jerusalem and Judah. Do not be afraid. 16 These are the things you are to do: Speak the truth to each other, and render true and sound judgment in your courts; 17 do not plot evil against each other, and do not love to swear falsely. I hate all this,&#8221; declares the Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is NOT any Lord Almighty talking, and never was.
> 
> The only "authority" it conveys is your utter moron-'hood
> 
> !) In believing this venomous ultra-shit has anything to do with any god
> 2)In being so incapable of any kind of thinking for yourself
> 
> the world is only 6,000 yeard old and was created in 6 days??
> carries the same "authority"......only less harmful
Click to expand...

Oh, I thought God took his own time and that man is just now discovering how long he took--several billion years, isn't that what scientists are discovering with new measurement techniques? The next generation may know even more than we know right now. But even so, it's counterproductive to trip other people up, and Zechariah got his message across that speaking as truly as you can is good, and that planning evil against others is not a good idea. Don't you think that's a reasonable outlook?


----------



## kvetch

Sayit

as one of the more rational zios here, can ask you something, please

you can reply by private message if you prefer

the tizzyfit between angel and me started because i oblected to her thankong a certain Syrenn for a sick and vicious taunt aganist bikoz, who is gazan and therefore vulnerable

Syrenn first made me feel like vomitting because she said she was jumping up and down like a sexually aroused cheer leader at all the IDF bombs killing gazans

you have been here far longer than me; is syrenn really so psychotic?

or just vivious?


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> "God hates". Now that's a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. You should read the bible sometime.
> 
> Zechariah 8:
> 
> 14 This is what the Lord Almighty says: Just as I4: 8 had determined to bring disaster on you and showed no pity when your ancestors angered me, says the Lord Almighty, 15 so now I have determined to do good again to Jerusalem and Judah. Do not be afraid. 16 These are the things you are to do: Speak the truth to each other, and render true and sound judgment in your courts; 17 do not plot evil against each other, and do not love to swear falsely. I hate all this, declares the Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The God of The New Testament says something else. "God is love." 1 John 4: 8 If we could but all understand that, imagine  what our world could be!
Click to expand...



The recognized  authorities on  the new testament who created the  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"     (the first reich ---first emperor CONSTANTINE)   founded the laws that legalized genocide    ---found in the JUSTINIAN CODE     and later sponsored the INQUISITION  -----which later morphed into the THIRD REICH----using essentially the same laws to legalize the genocides of the   world war II     era.     We do not have to imagine  ----sherri-----we already know what      Reich one,   Reich two  and  Reich three ----brought to the world-----massive genocides

the islamic  version of Reich----is  "caliphate"   ------and includes the same  LEGALIZATION OF GENOCIDE LAWS         Khartoum is very shariah adherent albeit not quite a caliphate----its government is very similar


----------



## irosie91

for the record----in translation----I do not believe that the hebrew  "soneh"    is properly translated in many instances------it is not exactly  "HATE" ----it is more like  "reject"       <<<< IMHO


----------



## kvetch

freedombecki said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. You should read the bible sometime.
> 
> Zechariah 8:
> 
> 14 This is what the Lord Almighty says: &#8220;Just as I had determined to bring disaster on you and showed no pity when your ancestors angered me,&#8221; says the Lord Almighty, 15 &#8220;so now I have determined to do good again to Jerusalem and Judah. Do not be afraid. 16 These are the things you are to do: Speak the truth to each other, and render true and sound judgment in your courts; 17 do not plot evil against each other, and do not love to swear falsely. I hate all this,&#8221; declares the Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT any Lord Almighty talking, and never was.
> 
> The only "authority" it conveys is your utter moron-'hood
> 
> !) In believing this venomous ultra-shit has anything to do with any god
> 2)In being so incapable of any kind of thinking for yourself
> 
> the world is only 6,000 yeard old and was created in 6 days??
> carries the same "authority"......only less harmful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I thought God took his own time and that man is just now discovering how long he took--several billion years, isn't that what scientists are discovering with new measurement techniques? The next generation may know even more than we know right now. But even so, it's counterproductive to trip other people up, and Zechariah got his message across that speaking as truly as you can is good, and that planning evil against others is not a good idea. Don't you think that's a reasonable outlook?
Click to expand...

yes sir I do indeed

glad you aint a total bible bashing freak I took you for, sorry

i actually revere Zechariah, the last of the old testament prophets 
speaking not so long before jesus arrived

and all the other prophets in the OT as well, 
especially Isaiah, the first true monotheist in the bible.

but their ultra tribal  language is of its time
 and cant be applied without context to the current war in gaza

i wish all the jewish prophets of old would return
 and do to the current israeli wicked leaders
 exactly what they did to the wicked kings of old israel

and tell them that if they dont mend their ways, 
disaster is surely going to follow for jews as a whole, 
including me, as well as israel

and for the record, and to be balanced
i'm sure that if Mohammed returned to earth
he would immediately burn the koran
dissolve the religion set up long after his death
commission cartoons of himself
and join the "war on terror" against the jihadis

and jesus would castigate the so called christians
especially the "Christian right" in the USA and elsewhere


----------



## irosie91

The   "this is what the lord says....."   is a style in old time  hebrew poetry------it is not a  quotation from above--------it is the teaching of a  "prophet"       as poetry it does work in hebrew-------in english------it comes out a bit weird.    Lots of what is attributed to jesus in the new testament is done in similar style------which seems to confuse lots of people


----------



## irosie91

BecauseIKnow said:


> Capturing Shalit wasn't a terror attack, sorry Rosie, it's a response to Israeli attacks during 2006 that killed hundreds of Palestinians.



Kidnapping random citizens of a country is not a  "RESPONSE"   to anything     it is the filth of islamic terrorism         Lots of jews died in shariah shit holes------are you suggesting that a few go there and sneak into the houses and slit the throats of children  IN RESPONSE?

An interesting idea for you      'because habibi'     after world war II-----none of the surviving jews were grabbing german or polish or hungarian children and  SLITTING THEIR THROATS   in  "response"

      An even more interesting  factoid-----the nazi propagandaists who fled to MUSLIM 
      countries------actually claimed they did-------ie the stuff that sherri reads and parrots
      as JEWS KILLING GENTILES


----------



## BecauseIKnow

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capturing Shalit wasn't a terror attack, sorry Rosie, it's a response to Israeli attacks during 2006 that killed hundreds of Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidnapping random citizens of a country is not a  "RESPONSE"   to anything     it is the filth of islamic terrorism         Lots of jews died in shariah shit holes------are you suggesting that a few go there and sneak into the houses and slit the throats of children  IN RESPONSE?
> 
> An interesting idea for you      'because habibi'     after world war II-----none of the surviving jews were grabbing german or polish or hungarian children and  SLITTING THEIR THROATS   in  "response"
> 
> An even more interesting  factoid-----the nazi propagandaists who fled to MUSLIM
> countries------actually claimed they did-------ie the stuff that sherri reads and parrots
> as JEWS KILLING GENTILES
Click to expand...


They were at war. Hamas attacked a one hundred and ten percent military occupation target.


----------



## irosie91

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capturing Shalit wasn't a terror attack, sorry Rosie, it's a response to Israeli attacks during 2006 that killed hundreds of Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidnapping random citizens of a country is not a  "RESPONSE"   to anything     it is the filth of islamic terrorism         Lots of jews died in shariah shit holes------are you suggesting that a few go there and sneak into the houses and slit the throats of children  IN RESPONSE?
> 
> An interesting idea for you      'because habibi'     after world war II-----none of the surviving jews were grabbing german or polish or hungarian children and  SLITTING THEIR THROATS   in  "response"
> 
> An even more interesting  factoid-----the nazi propagandaists who fled to MUSLIM
> countries------actually claimed they did-------ie the stuff that sherri reads and parrots
> as JEWS KILLING GENTILES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were at war. Hamas attacked a one hundred and ten percent military occupation target.
Click to expand...


Watch what you wish for   'because'      the world of SUNNI MUSLIMS has declared that
all jews are LEGAL TARGETS--------which is precisely why   MORSI  has promised  his people that LUMP OF KHARAH   'shaykh'  murdering pig---Abdel Rahman  TO BE RELEASED FROM HIS NEW YORK JAIL CELL           your world has legalized  MURDER     Your disgusting sluts have even authorized their  "men"  to rape jewish women  WORLD WIDE          well-----you GET that which you give-----your   DOCTORS  shoot up their patient populations for allah


----------



## kvetch

Rosie, Mata Ji Rabbi

can I distract you from your continuing jihad against sherri 
and ask you a question about Judaism, please

it relates to other issues I am thinking about right now.

its about the jewish aspiration for the coming of the messiah............moschiach

Is the jewish Messiah

just the Messiah for jews alone?
For Jews and "the righteous of all nations"?
For the whole wicked world?

And is this messiah expected to rule over us or just those who revere him?

or are jews divided about this issue as they are on so many things?

BTW I have suspended plans and discussions about our haj 
until peace reigns over Gaza and israel
hope that wont be too long......
I'd still like to go with you and angel too.
I now deeply regret taking her to task in the way I did.


----------



## kvetch

rosie said:

"Khartoum is very shariah adherent albeit not quite a caliphate----its government is very similar"

indeed there aint words bad enough to describe the govt of sudan

their leader is now an indicted war criminal because of Darfur but that's just the tip of a huge iceberg


----------



## irosie91

Mamzer dear----I have already packed the beans, lentils  and spices for our trip and am debating between RICE OR BREAD OR BOTH

the best reading for you is  ISAIAH      which kinda describes  what will be  "in the days after"      -----it is the one inscribed on the UN building wall too.
It is a kind of universal enlightement for the world----but the world still gets to
exist in its many nations -----just kinda enlightened ----they all give up bad stuff.     I think this giving up bad stuff is a VERY REPETITIVE THEME in jewish literature and theology       A really interesting factoid is that the book of JONAH  is read on Yom Kippur   ----year after year after year after year-----they never seem to change that same program -----year after year after year.
In any case  JONAH comes way before  "THE PROPHETS"     it is an old book    The theme of Jonah is---to my mind interestingly sophisticated.   Jonah is a jew-----G-d tell him to go to  NINEVEH----a city somewhere east of Israel----where people are bad to TEACH THEM NOT TO BE BAD.      Jonah  (which btw means  DOVE)   says   "what the f%c* do I care about them"----then----Jonah learns in a very nice poetic----really pretty thing-----that G-d cares for ALL THE PEOPLE----of the world -----and its stuff-----even some cucumber that was growing nearby        somehow ----believe it or not-----no one ever even bothers to mention that WHALE SWALLOWING THING---or only in passing.'

to answer your question----everything gets better   "NATION (goy) SHALL NOT LIFT UP SWORD AGAINST NATION (goy)   AND THEY SHALL NO LONGER STUDY THE WAYS OF WAR"      and they all live happily ever after.

  lo yisah GOY el GOY   cherev----v' lo  yimaldu od milchamah

                     guess which word is  'sword'

The order of the temple persists ----which is somehow very important according to  Isaiah.    Kings play only a ceremonial role------I guess since there are no more wars------WHO NEEDS THEM ?      I think that is how they
determined the role of  PRESIDENT in Israel-----its the PM who does everything-----the "president"----waves


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> Sayit
> 
> as one of the more rational zios here, can ask you something, please
> 
> you can reply by private message if you prefer
> 
> the tizzyfit between angel and me started because i oblected to her thankong a certain Syrenn for a sick and vicious taunt aganist bikoz, who is gazan and therefore vulnerable
> 
> Syrenn first made me feel like vomitting because she said she was jumping up and down *like a sexually aroused cheer leader* at all the IDF bombs killing gazans
> 
> you have been here far longer than me; is syrenn really so psychotic?
> 
> or just vivious?



You can ask me anything you like but if you must lie about what syreen said (as you have done in this instance) in order to make your case you will get only the disdainful response from me you so richly deserve. That her reaction would make you "feel like vomiting" may just have been a reaction to all the Nazi butts you lick here, Princess.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> Mamzer dear----I have already packed the beans, lentils  and spices for our trip and am debating between RICE OR BREAD OR BOTH
> 
> the best reading for you is  ISAIAH      which kinda describes  what will be  "in the days after"      -----it is the one inscribed on the UN building wall too.
> It is a kind of universal enlightement for the world----but the world still gets to
> exist in its many nations -----just kinda enlightened ----they all give up bad stuff.     I think this giving up bad stuff is a VERY REPETITIVE THEME in jewish literature and theology       A really interesting factoid is that the book of JONAH  is read on Yom Kippur   ----year after year after year after year-----they never seem to change that same program -----year after year after year.
> In any case  JONAH comes way before  "THE PROPHETS"     it is an old book    The theme of Jonah is---to my mind interestingly sophisticated.   Jonah is a jew-----G-d tell him to go to  NINEVEH----a city somewhere east of Israel----where people are bad to TEACH THEM NOT TO BE BAD.      Jonah  (which btw means  DOVE)   says   "what the f%c* do I care about them"----then----Jonah learns in a very nice poetic----really pretty thing-----that G-d cares for ALL THE PEOPLE----of the world -----and its stuff-----even some cucumber that was growing nearby        somehow ----believe it or not-----no one ever even bothers to mention that WHALE SWALLOWING THING---or only in passing.'
> 
> to answer your question----everything gets better   "NATION (goy) SHALL NOT LIFT UP SWORD AGAINST NATION (goy)   AND THEY SHALL NO LONGER STUDY THE WAYS OF WAR"      and they all live happily ever after.
> 
> lo yisah GOY el GOY   cherev----v' lo  yimaldu od milchamah
> 
> guess which word is  'sword'
> 
> The order of the temple persists ----which is somehow very important according to  Isaiah.    Kings play only a ceremonial role------I guess since there are no more wars------WHO NEEDS THEM ?      I think that is how they
> determined the role of  PRESIDENT in Israel-----its the PM who does everything-----the "president"----waves


well i think rice would be better bikoz it will keep like the  other things you cited
wheras bread goes stale; wheat grains would be ok if we could find a grinder

i love the books of isaiah; one of my faves and jonah too.

the experts in "textual analysis" say that isaiah is 2 books
one pre babylon, where gods are many
the 2nd half in babylon where for the very first time the jewish god
is the one and only god of all humanity

this led me to wonder if the jews had been influenced by their exile in a land ruled by zoros by the greater degree of monotheism that zoros might have had

I tried to research this but so far without success

would like to know what you and hunter, toomuchtime or anyone else reading this thinks

and thanks a lot, dearest for your time and wisdom


----------



## SAYIT

BecauseIKnow said:


> Capturing Shalit wasn't a terror attack, sorry Rosie, it's a response to Israeli attacks during 2006 that killed hundreds of Palestinians.



Fair enough, just as Jabari's demise and the current IDF operations in Gaza are in response to the hundreds of Gaza rockets and mortars. I don't agree with any retaliatory action that only leads to more violence but do you see a way for either side to get out of the cyclical violence?


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sayit
> 
> as one of the more rational zios here, can ask you something, please
> 
> you can reply by private message if you prefer
> 
> the tizzyfit between angel and me started because i oblected to her thankong a certain Syrenn for a sick and vicious taunt aganist bikoz, who is gazan and therefore vulnerable
> 
> Syrenn first made me feel like vomitting because she said she was jumping up and down *like a sexually aroused cheer leader* at all the IDF bombs killing gazans
> 
> you have been here far longer than me; is syrenn really so psychotic?
> 
> or just vivious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask me anything you like but if you must lie about what syreen said (as you have done in this instance) in order to make your case you will get only the disdainful response from me you so richly deserve. That her reaction would make you "feel like vomiting" may just have been a reaction to all the Nazi butts you lick here, Princess.
Click to expand...

well i could find that post of syrenn's but couldn'y be arsed

how do you feel when arabs dance at jewish tragedies?

what is so lacking here is any attempt by you or any zio to put yourself in anyone's shoes except jews shoes

which is dead against all jewish teachings

jews were the first to say, "love thy neighbour as thyself"

and the last to actually practise what they have preached...you included


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capturing Shalit wasn't a terror attack, sorry Rosie, it's a response to Israeli attacks during 2006 that killed hundreds of Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, just as Jabari's demise and the current IDF operations in Gaza are in response to the hundreds of Gaza rockets and mortars. I don't agree with any retaliatory action that only lead to more violence but do you see a way for either side to get out of the cyclical violence?
Click to expand...

if all israeli govts had taken that view of yours about retaliatory actions which lead to more violence then we would not be in this situation in gaza now

i would vote for you ar any govt which actually put such a view into practice

it aint just nut-yahoo's fault tho; I'm sure he knows what he is doing is futile

he and other political leaders have to deal with hysterical calls for revenge from media which only are doing it to sell papers and/or adverts


----------



## irosie91

Mamzer dear------if Gandhiji  had his way----we would all be sitting on the floor weaving cloth


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sayit
> 
> as one of the more rational zios here, can ask you something, please
> 
> you can reply by private message if you prefer
> 
> the tizzyfit between angel and me started because i oblected to her thankong a certain Syrenn for a sick and vicious taunt aganist bikoz, who is gazan and therefore vulnerable
> 
> Syrenn first made me feel like vomitting because she said she was jumping up and down *like a sexually aroused cheer leader* at all the IDF bombs killing gazans
> 
> you have been here far longer than me; is syrenn really so psychotic?
> 
> or just vivious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask me anything you like but if you must lie about what syreen said (as you have done in this instance) in order to make your case you will get only the disdainful response from me you so richly deserve. That her reaction would make you "feel like vomiting" may just have been a reaction to all the Nazi butts you lick here, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i could find that post of syrenn's but couldn'y be arsed
> 
> how do you feel when arabs dance at jewish tragedies?
> 
> what is so lacking here is any attempt by you or any zio to put yourself in anyone's shoes except jews shoes
> 
> which is dead against all jewish teachings
> 
> jews were the first to say, "love thy neighbour as thyself"
> 
> and the last to actually practise what they have preached...you included
Click to expand...


1) That Arabs celebrate death and destruction is not my prob ... it's theirs.
2) I often try to put myself in other's shoes and do not consider one's religious affiliation when doing so.
3) I don't answer for others.
4) How do you know Syreen is Jewish? You are gradually becoming your boy Bikoz. That is very sad.


----------



## irosie91

mamzerji------the multiple god vs one  ----thing gets difficult because of the weirdities of hebrew-----sometimes the PLURAL is used to indicate not an actual plural---but a  SUPERLATIVE          other weirdities-----"SEVEN"   seem sometimes used  to mean  "several"
Jews seemed to see zoroastrianism as  DUALISM      not monotheism  --- and rejected it as NOT MONOTHEISM ---------I had no intention of packing  BREAD--------sacks of flour so you could do the PARATHA    and    CHAPPATIS       I will bring oil too-----no butter----sorry------not even  ghee.     the desert is TOO DAMNED HOT        no pali pooris------takes too much DAMNED OIL         you could do a reasonable chappatis on a HOT ROCK       we have to keep things simple------we have no idea what we will find there-------I don't think   that they let you cook on the  Kabaa---no matter how hot that rock gets


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> Mamzer dear------if Gandhiji  had his way----we would all be sitting on the floor weaving cloth


Rosie

about poverty, yes...gandhi has left india hugely poorer than if India had gone for capitalism and not his poverty worship and a vast socialist bureacracy

about non violence i disagree not totally but selectively

he managed single handed to stop bengal and calcutta erupting into the violence that punjab did during partition when over a million were slaughtered; and in that case the muslims were no better or worse than sikhs or hindus....actually the sikhs were the worst killers of the 3

i often wonder if gandhi had been the leader of the pals

and the arabs had accepted the partition, etc etc  and not gone to war

what israel and palestine would look like now.................do you??


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capturing Shalit wasn't a terror attack, sorry Rosie, it's a response to Israeli attacks during 2006 that killed hundreds of Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, just as Jabari's demise and the current IDF operations in Gaza are in response to the hundreds of Gaza rockets and mortars. I don't agree with any retaliatory action that only lead to more violence but do you see a way for either side to get out of the cyclical violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if all israeli govts had taken that view of yours about retaliatory actions which lead to more violence then we would not be in this situation in gaza now
> 
> i would vote for you ar any govt which actually put such a view into practice
> 
> it aint just nut-yahoo's fault tho; I'm sure he knows what he is doing is futile
> 
> he and other political leaders have to deal with hysterical calls for revenge from media which only are doing it to sell papers and/or adverts
Click to expand...


You make the same mistake Bikoz does (and for a while you _almost_ seemed intelligent). 
This is not a one-sided conflict but you, of course, blame only Israel. Have you noticed the calm on Israel's Eastern border? Might that not be as a result of Fatah policies?


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask me anything you like but if you must lie about what syreen said (as you have done in this instance) in order to make your case you will get only the disdainful response from me you so richly deserve. That her reaction would make you "feel like vomiting" may just have been a reaction to all the Nazi butts you lick here, Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> well i could find that post of syrenn's but couldn'y be arsed
> 
> how do you feel when arabs dance at jewish tragedies?
> 
> what is so lacking here is any attempt by you or any zio to put yourself in anyone's shoes except jews shoes
> 
> which is dead against all jewish teachings
> 
> jews were the first to say, "love thy neighbour as thyself"
> 
> and the last to actually practise what they have preached...you included
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) That Arabs celebrate death and destruction is not my prob ... it's theirs.
> 2) I often try to put myself in other's shoes and do not consider one's religious affiliation when doing so.
> 3) I don't answer for others.
> 4) How do you know Syreen is Jewish? You are gradually becoming your boy Bikoz. That is very sad.
Click to expand...

i never said syrenn was jewish...only a zionut

what she actually said was that she felt like jumping up and down when israel killed al jabari and although she didn't like sports, she could now understand for the first time how sports fans felt

then.....latin words for light and truth....that was actually what made e feel sick.....the contrast between those two

i have a soft spot for bikoz because I happen to know he has been in gaza under fire and so i make allowances for him
exactly as i do for Lipush for the same reason

i always try to like people and not condemn them for holding views i strongly disagree with

the only 2 posters here i really cant stand are syrenn and artful codger who is usually on the same side of the argument as i am

it aint about views; its about humans


----------



## irosie91

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mamzer dear------if Gandhiji  had his way----we would all be sitting on the floor weaving cloth
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie
> 
> about poverty, yes...gandhi has left india hugely poorer than if India had gone for capitalism and not his poverty worship and a vast socialist bureacracy
> 
> about non violence i disagree not totally but selectively
> 
> he managed single handed to stop bengal and calcutta erupting into the violence that punjab did during partition when over a million were slaughtered; and in that case the muslims were no better or worse than sikhs or hindus....actually the sikhs were the worst killers of the 3
> 
> i often wonder if gandhi had been the leader of the pals
> 
> and the arabs had accepted the partition, etc etc  and not gone to war
> 
> what israel and palestine would look like now.................do you??
Click to expand...



we would all be sitting on the floor-----eating rice and dhal       right handed  
       since I am left handed----I would die of starvation


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mamzer dear------if Gandhiji  had his way----we would all be sitting on the floor weaving cloth
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie
> 
> about poverty, yes...gandhi has left india hugely poorer than if India had gone for capitalism and not his poverty worship and a vast socialist bureacracy
> 
> about non violence i disagree not totally but selectively
> 
> he managed single handed to stop bengal and calcutta erupting into the violence that punjab did during partition when over a million were slaughtered; and in that case the muslims were no better or worse than sikhs or hindus....actually the sikhs were the worst killers of the 3
> 
> i often wonder if gandhi had been the leader of the pals
> 
> and the arabs had accepted the partition, etc etc  and not gone to war
> 
> what israel and palestine would look like now.................do you??
Click to expand...


That is the real Arab tragedy. They could have eaten their cake and had it, too. The UN proposed Israeli Bantustans would have had to confederate with one of its Arab neighbors to survive. Normal regional population growth and movements would have meant the end of Israel as a Jewish Homeland within 20 years. It was the actions of the Arab World in 1947 and 1948 which have enabled the Israel we see today. Karma is indeed a bitch.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. You should read the bible sometime.
> 
> Zechariah 8:
> 
> 14 This is what the Lord Almighty says: Just as I4: 8 had determined to bring disaster on you and showed no pity when your ancestors angered me, says the Lord Almighty, 15 so now I have determined to do good again to Jerusalem and Judah. Do not be afraid. 16 These are the things you are to do: Speak the truth to each other, and render true and sound judgment in your courts; 17 do not plot evil against each other, and do not love to swear falsely. I hate all this, declares the Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> The God of The New Testament says something else. "God is love." 1 John 4: 8 If we could but all understand that, imagine  what our world could be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The recognized  authorities on  the new testament who created the  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"     (the first reich ---first emperor CONSTANTINE)   founded the laws that legalized genocide    ---found in the JUSTINIAN CODE     and later sponsored the INQUISITION  -----which later morphed into the THIRD REICH----using essentially the same laws to legalize the genocides of the   world war II     era.     We do not have to imagine  ----sherri-----we already know what      Reich one,   Reich two  and  Reich three ----brought to the world-----massive genocides
> 
> the islamic  version of Reich----is  "caliphate"   ------and includes the same  LEGALIZATION OF GENOCIDE LAWS         Khartoum is very shariah adherent albeit not quite a caliphate----its government is very similar
Click to expand...


irosie,

Your twisted beliefs about History and who did what in it have no relevance at all to addressing the character of  God, who is Love. Thinking about my logic class, taken years ago, God is love, also means love is God.

Love is not expressed in the burning to death of an 11 month old baby.

And it is not love, no matter who carries out such killing acts!

Here is a photo of the baby burned to death by Israel addreesed in the Opening Post, before Israel burned him to death. His father worked for the BBC as a Journalist.








Sherri


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, just as Jabari's demise and the current IDF operations in Gaza are in response to the hundreds of Gaza rockets and mortars. I don't agree with any retaliatory action that only lead to more violence but do you see a way for either side to get out of the cyclical violence?
> 
> 
> 
> if all israeli govts had taken that view of yours about retaliatory actions which lead to more violence then we would not be in this situation in gaza now
> 
> i would vote for you ar any govt which actually put such a view into practice
> 
> it aint just nut-yahoo's fault tho; I'm sure he knows what he is doing is futile
> 
> he and other political leaders have to deal with hysterical calls for revenge from media which only are doing it to sell papers and/or adverts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make the same mistake Bikoz does (and for a while you _almost_ seemed intelligent).
> This is not a one-sided conflict but you, of course, blame only Israel. Have you noticed the calm on Israel's Eastern border? Might that not be as a result of Fatah policies?
Click to expand...

sayit

I have said many times that both hamas and israel are playing the same or similar dirty political game and using their own civilians as pawns

israel is a repeat offender at killing those on the hamas side that it has actually done successful "business" with such as Yassin and now Al Jabari

whoever replaces him is likely to be worse, and now gaza has a new govt in egypt

israel cant do now what it could before with a puppet in cairo
and you now have al qa'ida in sinai too

however the brotherhood is just as riven with competing factions who will play the same games and power struggles, 

so i aint optimistic that they are any more friends of the ordinary gazans than the previous regime


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mamzer dear------if Gandhiji  had his way----we would all be sitting on the floor weaving cloth
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie
> 
> about poverty, yes...gandhi has left india hugely poorer than if India had gone for capitalism and not his poverty worship and a vast socialist bureacracy
> 
> about non violence i disagree not totally but selectively
> 
> he managed single handed to stop bengal and calcutta erupting into the violence that punjab did during partition when over a million were slaughtered; and in that case the muslims were no better or worse than sikhs or hindus....actually the sikhs were the worst killers of the 3
> 
> i often wonder if gandhi had been the leader of the pals
> 
> and the arabs had accepted the partition, etc etc  and not gone to war
> 
> what israel and palestine would look like now.................do you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we would all be sitting on the floor-----eating rice and dhal       right handed
> since I am left handed----I would die of starvation
Click to expand...

dont worry sweetie

i would lovingly feed you with my right hand!


----------



## kvetch

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The God of The New Testament says something else. "God is love." 1 John 4: 8 If we could but all understand that, imagine  what our world could be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recognized  authorities on  the new testament who created the  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"     (the first reich ---first emperor CONSTANTINE)   founded the laws that legalized genocide    ---found in the JUSTINIAN CODE     and later sponsored the INQUISITION  -----which later morphed into the THIRD REICH----using essentially the same laws to legalize the genocides of the   world war II     era.     We do not have to imagine  ----sherri-----we already know what      Reich one,   Reich two  and  Reich three ----brought to the world-----massive genocides
> 
> the islamic  version of Reich----is  "caliphate"   ------and includes the same  LEGALIZATION OF GENOCIDE LAWS         Khartoum is very shariah adherent albeit not quite a caliphate----its government is very similar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Your twisted beliefs about History and who did what in it have no relevance at all to addressing the character of  God, who is Love. Thinking about my logic class, taken years ago, God is love, also means love is God.
> 
> Love is not expressed in the burning to death of an 11 month old baby.
> 
> And it is not love, no matter who carries out such killing acts!
> 
> Here is a photo of the baby burned to death by Israel addreesed in the Opening Post, before Israel burned him to death. His father worked for the BBC as a Journalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Sherri said:

*the character of God, who is Love.
Thinking about my logic class, taken years ago, God is love, also means love is God.*

kvetch says:

i wish they had said that to me when i was a born again christian teenager
i had a terrible inner struggle between the bible and my hormones and the girl i loved then

i had to leave christianity and travel all the way to india
and it was my guru there who told me
in a rare one to one session
exactly what you just figured out
love is god

no-one had ever said that to me before

if you do indeed teach sunday school
please teach that and that alone
preach it, sing and dance it, everything you can

by the way, have you responded to my post to you about healing,
earlier in this thread on page 11 i think;
i actually wrote down what page it was

i look forward to your reply
its likely to reward you far more
than your sterile exchange with rosie


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i could find that post of syrenn's but couldn'y be arsed
> 
> how do you feel when arabs dance at jewish tragedies?
> 
> what is so lacking here is any attempt by you or any zio to put yourself in anyone's shoes except jews shoes
> 
> which is dead against all jewish teachings
> 
> jews were the first to say, "love thy neighbour as thyself"
> 
> and the last to actually practise what they have preached...you included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) That Arabs celebrate death and destruction is not my prob ... it's theirs.
> 2) I often try to put myself in other's shoes and do not consider one's religious affiliation when doing so.
> 3) I don't answer for others.
> 4) How do you know Syreen is Jewish? You are gradually becoming your boy Bikoz. That is very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said syrenn was jewish...only a zionut
> 
> what she actually said was that she felt like jumping up and down when israel killed al jabari and although she didn't like sports, she could now understand for the first time how sports fans felt
> 
> And here's your complaint:
> *she said she was jumping up and down like a sexually aroused cheer leader*
> 
> then.....latin words for light and truth....that was actually what made e feel sick.....the contrast between those two
> 
> i have a soft spot for bikoz because I happen to know he has been in gaza under fire and so i make allowances for him
> exactly as i do for Lipush for the same reason
> 
> i always try to like people and not condemn them for holding views i strongly disagree with
> 
> the only 2 posters here i really cant stand are syrenn and artful codger who is usually on the same side of the argument as i am
> 
> it aint about views; its about humans
Click to expand...


You bitched because in your opinion she does not adhere to what you refer to as "all jewish teachings." She probably wouldn't know "jewish teachings" unless she was Jewish.
Your whining about this woman (I hope she's a she) is irrational and your Latin complaint is downright silly (kinda like TinHorn).
BTW, the soft spot you have for Bikoz should be in your heart, not your head.
Just sayin'.


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) That Arabs celebrate death and destruction is not my prob ... it's theirs.
> 2) I often try to put myself in other's shoes and do not consider one's religious affiliation when doing so.
> 3) I don't answer for others.
> 4) How do you know Syreen is Jewish? You are gradually becoming your boy Bikoz. That is very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> i never said syrenn was jewish...only a zionut
> 
> what she actually said was that she felt like jumping up and down when israel killed al jabari and although she didn't like sports, she could now understand for the first time how sports fans felt
> 
> And here's your complaint:
> *she said she was jumping up and down like a sexually aroused cheer leader*
> 
> then.....latin words for light and truth....that was actually what made e feel sick.....the contrast between those two
> 
> i have a soft spot for bikoz because I happen to know he has been in gaza under fire and so i make allowances for him
> exactly as i do for Lipush for the same reason
> 
> i always try to like people and not condemn them for holding views i strongly disagree with
> 
> the only 2 posters here i really cant stand are syrenn and artful codger who is usually on the same side of the argument as i am
> 
> it aint about views; its about humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bitched because in your opinion she does not adhere to what you refer to as "all jewish teachings." She probably wouldn't know "jewish teachings" unless she was Jewish.
> Your whining about this woman (I hope she's a she) is irrational and your Latin complaint is downright silly (kinda like TinHorn).
> BTW, the soft spot you have for Bikoz should be in your heart, not your head.
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

ok sayit

that sounds reasonable

except that it is indeed in the heart i feel for bikoz

my head wants to jump up and down and shake the shit out of him for what he says about us jews

however he doesnt seem to include me in his hatred

just heard on bbc that IDF has hit a "HAMAS MILITANT" in the densely populated jabaliyah refugee camp and 30 casualties, not deaths, casualties and many children

i hope your resonse to that is the same as mine unless it was zawahiri or the devil himself


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mamzer dear----I have already packed the beans, lentils  and spices for our trip and am debating between RICE OR BREAD OR BOTH
> 
> the best reading for you is  ISAIAH      which kinda describes  what will be  "in the days after"      -----it is the one inscribed on the UN building wall too.
> It is a kind of universal enlightement for the world----but the world still gets to
> exist in its many nations -----just kinda enlightened ----they all give up bad stuff.     I think this giving up bad stuff is a VERY REPETITIVE THEME in jewish literature and theology       A really interesting factoid is that the book of JONAH  is read on Yom Kippur   ----year after year after year after year-----they never seem to change that same program -----year after year after year.
> In any case  JONAH comes way before  "THE PROPHETS"     it is an old book    The theme of Jonah is---to my mind interestingly sophisticated.   Jonah is a jew-----G-d tell him to go to  NINEVEH----a city somewhere east of Israel----where people are bad to TEACH THEM NOT TO BE BAD.      Jonah  (which btw means  DOVE)   says   "what the f%c* do I care about them"----then----Jonah learns in a very nice poetic----really pretty thing-----that G-d cares for ALL THE PEOPLE----of the world -----and its stuff-----even some cucumber that was growing nearby        somehow ----believe it or not-----no one ever even bothers to mention that WHALE SWALLOWING THING---or only in passing.'
> 
> to answer your question----everything gets better   "NATION (goy) SHALL NOT LIFT UP SWORD AGAINST NATION (goy)   AND THEY SHALL NO LONGER STUDY THE WAYS OF WAR"      and they all live happily ever after.
> 
> lo yisah GOY el GOY   cherev----v' lo  yimaldu od milchamah
> 
> guess which word is  'sword'
> 
> The order of the temple persists ----which is somehow very important according to  Isaiah.    Kings play only a ceremonial role------I guess since there are no more wars------WHO NEEDS THEM ?      I think that is how they
> determined the role of  PRESIDENT in Israel-----its the PM who does everything-----the "president"----waves
> 
> 
> 
> well i think rice would be better bikoz it will keep like the  other things you cited
> wheras bread goes stale; wheat grains would be ok if we could find a grinder
> 
> i love the books of isaiah; one of my faves and jonah too.
> 
> the experts in "textual analysis" say that isaiah is 2 books
> one pre babylon, where gods are many
> the 2nd half in babylon where for the very first time the jewish god
> is the one and only god of all humanity
> 
> this led me to wonder if the jews had been influenced by their exile in a land ruled by zoros by the greater degree of monotheism that zoros might have had
> 
> I tried to research this but so far without success
> 
> would like to know what you and hunter, toomuchtime or anyone else reading this thinks
> 
> and thanks a lot, dearest for your time and wisdom
Click to expand...




kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> if all israeli govts had taken that view of yours about retaliatory actions which lead to more violence then we would not be in this situation in gaza now
> 
> i would vote for you ar any govt which actually put such a view into practice
> 
> it aint just nut-yahoo's fault tho; I'm sure he knows what he is doing is futile
> 
> he and other political leaders have to deal with hysterical calls for revenge from media which only are doing it to sell papers and/or adverts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make the same mistake Bikoz does (and for a while you _almost_ seemed intelligent).
> This is not a one-sided conflict but you, of course, blame only Israel. Have you noticed the calm on Israel's Eastern border? Might that not be as a result of Fatah policies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sayit
> 
> I have said many times that both hamas and israel are playing the same or similar dirty political game and using their own civilians as pawns
> 
> israel is a repeat offender at killing those on the hamas side that it has actually done successful "business" with such as Yassin and now Al Jabari
> 
> whoever replaces him is likely to be worse, and now gaza has a new govt in egypt
> 
> israel cant do now what it could before with a puppet in cairo
> and you now have al qa'ida in sinai too
> 
> however the brotherhood is just as riven with competing factions who will play the same games and power struggles,
> 
> so i aint optimistic that they are any more friends of the ordinary gazans than the previous regime
Click to expand...



The many ignorant assumptions in your post render it worthless.
You don't know anything about Jabari's successor, Mubarak was not Israel's "puppet," and your cannon fodder statement is just plain stupid. You have morphed into Bikoz ... a raging MORON. What the hell happened to you?


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never said syrenn was jewish...only a zionut
> 
> what she actually said was that she felt like jumping up and down when israel killed al jabari and although she didn't like sports, she could now understand for the first time how sports fans felt
> 
> And here's your complaint:
> *she said she was jumping up and down like a sexually aroused cheer leader*
> 
> then.....latin words for light and truth....that was actually what made e feel sick.....the contrast between those two
> 
> i have a soft spot for bikoz because I happen to know he has been in gaza under fire and so i make allowances for him
> exactly as i do for Lipush for the same reason
> 
> i always try to like people and not condemn them for holding views i strongly disagree with
> 
> the only 2 posters here i really cant stand are syrenn and artful codger who is usually on the same side of the argument as i am
> 
> it aint about views; its about humans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bitched because in your opinion she does not adhere to what you refer to as "all jewish teachings." She probably wouldn't know "jewish teachings" unless she was Jewish.
> Your whining about this woman (I hope she's a she) is irrational and your Latin complaint is downright silly (kinda like TinHorn).
> BTW, the soft spot you have for Bikoz should be in your heart, not your head.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok sayit
> 
> that sounds reasonable
> except that it is indeed in the heart i feel for bikoz
> my head wants to jump up and down and shake the shit out of him for what he says about us jews.
Click to expand...


That would be "we Jews," Princess, and your Jewishness seems to be just a convenient grab at credibility (which increasingly eludes you).
kvetch says:
"i wish they had said that to me when i was a born again christian teenager
i had to leave christianity and travel all the way to india"


----------



## kvetch

BBC latest

BBC News - Gaza crisis: Fresh fire exchanged as violence continues

Government spokesman Mark Regev told the BBC the operation would end when Israeli citizens were safe, and that all options - including a ground incursion - remained "on the table".

However, *Interior Minister Eli Yishai was quoted by Israel's Haaretz newspaper as saying that the goal of the operation was "to send Gaza back to the Middle Ages. Only then will Israel be calm for 40 years*".

that makes me want to vomit too, sayit.....you too???

shas are as bad as hamas


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> BBC latest
> 
> BBC News - Gaza crisis: Fresh fire exchanged as violence continues
> 
> Government spokesman Mark Regev told the BBC the operation would end when Israeli citizens were safe, and that all options - including a ground incursion - remained "on the table".
> 
> However, *Interior Minister Eli Yishai was quoted by Israel's Haaretz newspaper as saying that the goal of the operation was "to send Gaza back to the Middle Ages. Only then will Israel be calm for 40 years*".
> 
> that makes me want to vomit too, sayit.....you too???
> 
> shas are as bad as hamas



You're cherry-pickin', Princess, but you go right ahead and hurl. Int Minister has no voice in this. He's a pol makin' hay and you're an idiot pullin' his pud.


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bitched because in your opinion she does not adhere to what you refer to as "all jewish teachings." She probably wouldn't know "jewish teachings" unless she was Jewish.
> Your whining about this woman (I hope she's a she) is irrational and your Latin complaint is downright silly (kinda like TinHorn).
> BTW, the soft spot you have for Bikoz should be in your heart, not your head.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> ok sayit
> 
> that sounds reasonable
> except that it is indeed in the heart i feel for bikoz
> my head wants to jump up and down and shake the shit out of him for what he says about us jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be "we Jews," Princess, and your Jewishness seems to be just a convenient grab at credibility (which increasingly eludes you).
> kvetch says:
> "i wish they had said that to me when i was a born again christian teenager
> i had to leave christianity and travel all the way to india"
Click to expand...

i dont think so sayit

it is us not we because its the object not subject of the verb

however, seriously 

i bet the fact that one soul  who is jewish 
and does not join the moronic zio-chorus of all out abuse
and treats him with respect

is far more likely to influence bikoz away from total jew hatred 
than all the tirades thrown at him by jewish and non jewish zionists put together


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC latest
> 
> BBC News - Gaza crisis: Fresh fire exchanged as violence continues
> 
> Government spokesman Mark Regev told the BBC the operation would end when Israeli citizens were safe, and that all options - including a ground incursion - remained "on the table".
> 
> However, *Interior Minister Eli Yishai was quoted by Israel's Haaretz newspaper as saying that the goal of the operation was "to send Gaza back to the Middle Ages. Only then will Israel be calm for 40 years*".
> 
> that makes me want to vomit too, sayit.....you too???
> 
> shas are as bad as hamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're cherry-pickin', Princess, but you go right ahead and hurl. Int Minister has no voice in this. He's a pol makin' hay and you're an idiot pullin' his pud.
Click to expand...

well yes

but a bit more important than the ghastly syrenn

and if any interior minister in any CIVILISED democracy said such a thing 
s/he would be sacked instantly

a country where you can make hay sayin stuff like that,even in semi war
is a country in serious and deep ethical trouble 
and indeed israel is getting further and further away from jewish morals

shas is a religious party of the Mizrachi, is it not?
that makes it worse, imho

at least syrenn never said she was religious tho she may be a witch


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angel
> 
> I can't find the thread we were talking about bikoz and syrenn earlier
> 
> i really must write down where i post what
> this happens often to me....scatter-brain i am
> 
> anyhow here is my reply to you
> i have to go out to a craft fair
> so no time to re find it
> 
> *here is what i said to you*
> 
> we are talking about human beings here, not just the words they spout on the surface
> I take quite some time trying to assess the person behind their words
> and NOT to get hooked up just on what they say
> 
> some people here are just clay pigeon shooters
> getting their rocks off just firing hateful one liners to get their thrills
> they are here on both sides
> 
> but the worst and sickest of all i have read here is SYRENN
> 
> i would expect there to be SOME connection
> between your Karl Popper injunctions against intolerance
> and the way you treat posters displaying truly sick intolerance like syrenn
> 
> Bikoz is a special case here like Lipush.
> Both are on the firing line here
> And deserve special consideration.
> 
> If anyone had taunted Lipush the way Syrenn taunted Bikoz
> You and I and anyone human would regard them as beyond any civilised norms
> 
> I have taken the trouble to discover via private messages with Bikoz
> That he has recently been in Gaza and came under fire from IDF attacks
> That was before the IDF had such precision weapons that they use now
> So I expect anyone who has had such traumas to be wounded
> and prone to hysterical outbursts of hate speak
> 
> You wouldn't be aware of that, of course, but I am
> Yet you blindly and reflexively accuse me of "lining up" with him.
> 
> You are wrong here, and in the wrong, too.
> Your assessments of Syrenn, Bikoz and me, too are all wrong
> in this particular instance, not in any general sense.
> 
> Karl Popper will be spinning in his grave
> 
> Kindly re-pop yourself, dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have given you my considered and completely unrefutably correct response on the thread concerned, Kvetchy . And I think you misunderstand the paradox described by Popper, which I absolutely do not, IMHO, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel
> 
> you have done nothing of the sort
> 
> irrefutably incorrect you were and are
> 
> you sadly line up behind even the most vicious and certainly intolerant of the zio-bullies
> 
> like a schholgirl at a pop concert or a hockey match
> 
> this is not compatible with the lofty ethix of popper
> who was one of my set philosophy texts at uni.
> 
> he aint my favourite but i respect him enough
> to wish to dis-associate him from someone thanking intolerant posts
> and then quoting him afterwards!
> 
> its also a waste of time trying to argue with bikoz at the moment
> he is an arab whose blood is hot and hurt
> if you knew the first thing about arab inclinations
> you would quit it and i hope you do
> 
> its impossible for any but a saintly gazan not to hate all things jewish
> and no-one with any empathy would condemn them for doing so
> 
> despie that i twice told him his dead leader was a war criminal
> who deserved his fate; even tho he was actually collaborating with the IDF recently
> 
> then you accuse me of lining up with him
> and now you say you are irrefutably correct
> even after i told you why i had a soft spot for him
> 
> this shows me or anyone reading our exchange
> that you are not open to just and friendly criticism
> and that where zionism is concerned you are very blind
> 
> what zionists (NOT ME, sweetie) would call a useful idiot
> they wont respect it either
> 
> same applies to rosie wasting so much energy
> firing the same old salvos at sherri who has just got worse as a result
Click to expand...

 

Its a pity you don't recognise tongue firmly in cheek responses when they smack you right over the head, Kvetchy, but on the other hand, you have your head so firmly up your own jacksie, its not that surprising that you don't.  
Now, how did I know you'd treat us to a 'Popper @ uni' line?  You seem to think you are the only one here who went to Uni, or that you are the only poster who went to uni _and_ understood anything.  You are completely predictable in your constant self-adoration and self marketing, it is becoming tedioius.  I'm quite tired of your attempts at lecturing me and at your endless assumptions about myself and others.  I'm also less than impressed with your perverted posts about your guru and f*****g links and much of your other nonsense.  You see, Kvetch, the truth is, you are somewhat likeable and witty and humerous, but only when you are in a good mood and are making an effort to - in your opinion - humour the evil zionists among us who will surely come round to your way of thinking if you could only just butter us up enough.  The game can be fun, but like I said, only when you are in a good enough humour and only when people like me pretend you are doing a good job.  Game over.


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC latest
> 
> BBC News - Gaza crisis: Fresh fire exchanged as violence continues
> 
> Government spokesman Mark Regev told the BBC the operation would end when Israeli citizens were safe, and that all options - including a ground incursion - remained "on the table".
> 
> However, *Interior Minister Eli Yishai was quoted by Israel's Haaretz newspaper as saying that the goal of the operation was "to send Gaza back to the Middle Ages. Only then will Israel be calm for 40 years*".
> 
> that makes me want to vomit too, sayit.....you too???
> 
> shas are as bad as hamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're cherry-pickin', Princess, but you go right ahead and hurl. Int Minister has no voice in this. He's a pol makin' hay and you're an idiot pullin' his pud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well yes
> 
> but a bit more important than the ghastly syrenn
> 
> and if any interior minister in any CIVILISED democracy said such a thing
> s/he would be sacked instantly
> 
> a country where you can make hay sayin stuff like that,even in semi war
> is a country in serious and deep ethical trouble
> and indeed israel is getting further and further away from jewish morals
> 
> shas is a religious party of the Mizrachi, is it not?
> that makes it worse, imho
> at least syrenn never said she was religious tho she may be a witch
Click to expand...


Meanwhile the venom drips from "good Christian" Sherri's every post yet you lick her butt as you do for most Nazi-types, and as a self-professed Brit you should be used to pols makin' hay in a parliamentary form of gov't. You just trash Israel 'cause that's what "peeps" like you do.  I, for one, am not as impressed with your "humanity" as you seem to be.


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have given you my considered and completely unrefutably correct response on the thread concerned, Kvetchy . And I think you misunderstand the paradox described by Popper, which I absolutely do not, IMHO, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> you have done nothing of the sort
> 
> irrefutably incorrect you were and are
> 
> you sadly line up behind even the most vicious and certainly intolerant of the zio-bullies
> 
> like a schholgirl at a pop concert or a hockey match
> 
> this is not compatible with the lofty ethix of popper
> who was one of my set philosophy texts at uni.
> 
> he aint my favourite but i respect him enough
> to wish to dis-associate him from someone thanking intolerant posts
> and then quoting him afterwards!
> 
> its also a waste of time trying to argue with bikoz at the moment
> he is an arab whose blood is hot and hurt
> if you knew the first thing about arab inclinations
> you would quit it and i hope you do
> 
> its impossible for any but a saintly gazan not to hate all things jewish
> and no-one with any empathy would condemn them for doing so
> 
> despie that i twice told him his dead leader was a war criminal
> who deserved his fate; even tho he was actually collaborating with the IDF recently
> 
> then you accuse me of lining up with him
> and now you say you are irrefutably correct
> even after i told you why i had a soft spot for him
> 
> this shows me or anyone reading our exchange
> that you are not open to just and friendly criticism
> and that where zionism is concerned you are very blind
> 
> what zionists (NOT ME, sweetie) would call a useful idiot
> they wont respect it either
> 
> same applies to rosie wasting so much energy
> firing the same old salvos at sherri who has just got worse as a result
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pity you don't recognise tongue firmly in cheek responses when they smack you right over the head, Kvetchy, but on the other hand, you have your head so firmly up your own jacksie, its not that surprising that you don't.
> Now, how did I know you'd treat us to a 'Popper @ uni' line?  You seem to think you are the only one here who went to Uni, or that you are the only poster who went to uni _and_ understood anything.  You are completely predictable in your constant self-adoration and self marketing, it is becoming tedioius.  I'm quite tired of your attempts at lecturing me and at your endless assumptions about myself and others.  I'm also less than impressed with your perverted posts about your guru and f*****g links and much of your other nonsense.  You see, Kvetch, the truth is, you are somewhat likeable and witty and humerous, but only when you are in a good mood and are making an effort to - in your opinion - humour the evil zionists among us who will surely come round to your way of thinking if you could only just butter us up enough.  The game can be fun, but like I said, only when you are in a good enough humour and only when people like me pretend you are doing a good job.  Game over.
Click to expand...

I am truly sorry dear

i have sadly miss judged you

I will not exceed your thresholds of critical self appraisal again if I can avoid it.

I should have left it at one gentle rebuke and left it at that when I could see you were not going to receive what I said.

Let's play better games............

sorry again


----------



## irosie91

anjel---kvetchie is  mamzer------that's how they are-------most mamzers grow out of mamzerhood------some......well      there you have it


----------



## SAYIT

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have given you my considered and completely unrefutably correct response on the thread concerned, Kvetchy . And I think you misunderstand the paradox described by Popper, which I absolutely do not, IMHO, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> you have done nothing of the sort
> 
> irrefutably incorrect you were and are
> 
> you sadly line up behind even the most vicious and certainly intolerant of the zio-bullies
> 
> like a schholgirl at a pop concert or a hockey match
> 
> this is not compatible with the lofty ethix of popper
> who was one of my set philosophy texts at uni.
> 
> he aint my favourite but i respect him enough
> to wish to dis-associate him from someone thanking intolerant posts
> and then quoting him afterwards!
> 
> its also a waste of time trying to argue with bikoz at the moment
> he is an arab whose blood is hot and hurt
> if you knew the first thing about arab inclinations
> you would quit it and i hope you do
> 
> its impossible for any but a saintly gazan not to hate all things jewish
> and no-one with any empathy would condemn them for doing so
> 
> despie that i twice told him his dead leader was a war criminal
> who deserved his fate; even tho he was actually collaborating with the IDF recently
> 
> then you accuse me of lining up with him
> and now you say you are irrefutably correct
> even after i told you why i had a soft spot for him
> 
> this shows me or anyone reading our exchange
> that you are not open to just and friendly criticism
> and that where zionism is concerned you are very blind
> 
> what zionists (NOT ME, sweetie) would call a useful idiot
> they wont respect it either
> 
> same applies to rosie wasting so much energy
> firing the same old salvos at sherri who has just got worse as a result
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pity you don't recognise tongue firmly in cheek responses when they smack you right over the head, Kvetchy, but on the other hand, you have your head so firmly up your own jacksie, its not that surprising that you don't.
> Now, how did I know you'd treat us to a 'Popper @ uni' line?  You seem to think you are the only one here who went to Uni, or that you are the only poster who went to uni _and_ understood anything.  You are completely predictable in your constant self-adoration and self marketing, it is becoming tedioius.  I'm quite tired of your attempts at lecturing me and at your endless assumptions about myself and others.  I'm also less than impressed with your perverted posts about your guru and f*****g links and much of your other nonsense.  You see, Kvetch, the truth is, you are somewhat likeable and witty and humerous, but only when you are in a good mood and are making an effort to - in your opinion - humour the evil zionists among us who will surely come round to your way of thinking if you could only just butter us up enough.  The game can be fun, but like I said, only when you are in a good enough humour and only when people like me pretend you are doing a good job.  Game over.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the pompous Kvetcher has been sliding since he bonded with our village idiot, BecauseIKnowSquat.
Whatever ails Bikoz seems to have infected Kvetcher.


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're cherry-pickin', Princess, but you go right ahead and hurl. Int Minister has no voice in this. He's a pol makin' hay and you're an idiot pullin' his pud.
> 
> 
> 
> well yes
> 
> but a bit more important than the ghastly syrenn
> 
> and if any interior minister in any CIVILISED democracy said such a thing
> s/he would be sacked instantly
> 
> a country where you can make hay sayin stuff like that,even in semi war
> is a country in serious and deep ethical trouble
> and indeed israel is getting further and further away from jewish morals
> 
> shas is a religious party of the Mizrachi, is it not?
> that makes it worse, imho
> at least syrenn never said she was religious tho she may be a witch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the venom drips from "good Christian" Sherri's every post yet you lick her butt as you do for most Nazi-types, and as a self-professed Brit you should be used to pols makin' hay in a parliamentary form of gov't. You just trash Israel 'cause that's what "peeps" like you do.  I, for one, am not as impressed with your "humanity" as you seem to be.
Click to expand...

Sayit 

I'm sorry but I aint responsible for Sherri and really I feel like we could both do with a break.

I have always regarded you as a better zio and i haven't changed my opinion

lets move on to another thread or elsewhere, shall we

and call it quits................shalom


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> reflexive you are again
> 
> and i am very rarely so
> 
> i just saw you had tnanked me for posting the wikipedia entry on hamas dead leader which said he was involved in a school bombing, which i had highlighted
> 
> is that what you mean by your totally mindless ultra defensive kneejerk resonse almost in rosie-speak
> that I "reflexively lick the butt of every Nazi type poster here"
> 
> it aint true and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is true or I wouldn't have said it and could you link the post in which I thanked you? As verbose and scattered as you are I was probably reacting to something else you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sayit
> 
> i was talking to angelica T, not to you
> 
> she it was, not you, who thanked me for trawling up a neutral site ...wiki
> that accused Al Jabari of involvement in a school bus bombing,and highlighting it in bold
> then accused me of supporting every ass licking nazi or some such slander
> 
> i would expect you to say stuff like that; and strangely i dont resent it either
> 
> but not angelicaT; from her i do resent it because she is under my skin and you aint, yet!!
> 
> is that clear, now
Click to expand...

 

Dear G-d.   I will say this only once.  KINDLY REFRAIN FROM GETTING POSTS AND THEREFORE THE SUBJECT MATTER FROM TWO VERY DIFFERENT THREADS MIXED UP.  And kindly understand that you accused me of LINING UP alongside a poster you referred to as the most evil on this board -  Syrenn - WHICH IS COMPLETELY ABSURD, and so I told you to politely get stuffed and highlighted the fact - not for the first time - that _you_ support a terrorist supporter.  I do hope things are clear for _you_ now.


----------



## irosie91

the islamo nazi pigs are getting more and more repetitious and more and more idiotic.    Codger----the very first line of defense of the nazi war criminals  who ESCAPED JUSTICE AT NUREMBURG was-----"no---it was not us---it was the JEWS WHO KILL CHRISTIANS"----and that later became "GENTILES"  when they turned their talents to their muslim paymasters in Syria and Egypt.     The stuff was written----starting in the  late 1940 and for decades   ------but its real roots go back as far as the mid 1930s .    One can always tell a nazi pig by his  LINGO


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> Sayit
> 
> as one of the more rational zios here, can ask you something, please
> 
> you can reply by private message if you prefer
> 
> the tizzyfit between angel and me started because i oblected to her thankong a certain Syrenn for a sick and vicious taunt aganist bikoz, who is gazan and therefore vulnerable
> 
> Syrenn first made me feel like vomitting because she said she was jumping up and down like a sexually aroused cheer leader at all the IDF bombs killing gazans
> 
> you have been here far longer than me; is syrenn really so psychotic?
> 
> or just vivious?


 

I see you are now moving the goalposts and lying, just like your buddy Bcoz. From the posts I saw and possibly responded to, and regarding the one s you allegedly make her the most evil poster on this board, Syrenn expressed her happiness at the drone that led the missile that surgically assassinated the terrorist nazi Hamas military leader - NOT GAZANS.  Shame on you.


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> anjel---kvetchie is mamzer------that's how they are-------most mamzers grow out of mamzerhood------some......well there you have it


 

Thank you, Rosie, I get it, but I aint taking lectures from a mamzer, or a non-mamzer for that matter, when they support a poster who adores hamas terrorists, the muslime brotherhood and who has repeatedly wished for the destruction of Israel.


----------



## kvetch

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> you have done nothing of the sort
> 
> irrefutably incorrect you were and are
> 
> you sadly line up behind even the most vicious and certainly intolerant of the zio-bullies
> 
> like a schholgirl at a pop concert or a hockey match
> 
> this is not compatible with the lofty ethix of popper
> who was one of my set philosophy texts at uni.
> 
> he aint my favourite but i respect him enough
> to wish to dis-associate him from someone thanking intolerant posts
> and then quoting him afterwards!
> 
> its also a waste of time trying to argue with bikoz at the moment
> he is an arab whose blood is hot and hurt
> if you knew the first thing about arab inclinations
> you would quit it and i hope you do
> 
> its impossible for any but a saintly gazan not to hate all things jewish
> and no-one with any empathy would condemn them for doing so
> 
> despie that i twice told him his dead leader was a war criminal
> who deserved his fate; even tho he was actually collaborating with the IDF recently
> 
> then you accuse me of lining up with him
> and now you say you are irrefutably correct
> even after i told you why i had a soft spot for him
> 
> this shows me or anyone reading our exchange
> that you are not open to just and friendly criticism
> and that where zionism is concerned you are very blind
> 
> what zionists (NOT ME, sweetie) would call a useful idiot
> they wont respect it either
> 
> same applies to rosie wasting so much energy
> firing the same old salvos at sherri who has just got worse as a result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pity you don't recognise tongue firmly in cheek responses when they smack you right over the head, Kvetchy, but on the other hand, you have your head so firmly up your own jacksie, its not that surprising that you don't.
> Now, how did I know you'd treat us to a 'Popper @ uni' line?  You seem to think you are the only one here who went to Uni, or that you are the only poster who went to uni _and_ understood anything.  You are completely predictable in your constant self-adoration and self marketing, it is becoming tedioius.  I'm quite tired of your attempts at lecturing me and at your endless assumptions about myself and others.  I'm also less than impressed with your perverted posts about your guru and f*****g links and much of your other nonsense.  You see, Kvetch, the truth is, you are somewhat likeable and witty and humerous, but only when you are in a good mood and are making an effort to - in your opinion - humour the evil zionists among us who will surely come round to your way of thinking if you could only just butter us up enough.  The game can be fun, but like I said, only when you are in a good enough humour and only when people like me pretend you are doing a good job.  Game over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am truly sorry dear
> 
> i have sadly miss judged you
> 
> I will not exceed your thresholds of critical self appraisal again if I can avoid it.
> 
> I should have left it at one gentle rebuke and left it at that when I could see you were not going to receive what I said.
> 
> Let's play better games............
> 
> sorry again
Click to expand...

angel

there's truth in what you say about me

what i want to say is that i am still emerging from a savage depression 
and both body and mind aint really working in the harmony they should have

if you have ever experienced depression, 
you will know it leaves one full of toxins
and when it lifts,  these mental and heart  toxins come out in strange ways
related to the symptoms you have described

but i will take what you say to heart...the bits that ring true

what rosie said is true too

and if sayit is still with us, 

I liked his expression, "Pols makin hay"

that is indeed what this gaza war is all about.....on both and all sides

sadly gaza and virtually all the arab world has never left the middle ages

and that does indeed cause big trouble for israel and us all

far better for the zios to have chosen a decent neighbourhood

i would vote for a zionist presence or entity in the UK any time

how about...........scotland???

plenty of room in the USA too
Jews have thrived in USA far more than in Israel

and in either nation, our economic woes would be blown away very soon
by such a huge influx of creative and not destructive jewish talent

so so sad they had to choose the old place 
where most jews could not get out of quickly enough, down the centuries


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> you have done nothing of the sort
> 
> irrefutably incorrect you were and are
> 
> you sadly line up behind even the most vicious and certainly intolerant of the zio-bullies
> 
> like a schholgirl at a pop concert or a hockey match
> 
> this is not compatible with the lofty ethix of popper
> who was one of my set philosophy texts at uni.
> 
> he aint my favourite but i respect him enough
> to wish to dis-associate him from someone thanking intolerant posts
> and then quoting him afterwards!
> 
> its also a waste of time trying to argue with bikoz at the moment
> he is an arab whose blood is hot and hurt
> if you knew the first thing about arab inclinations
> you would quit it and i hope you do
> 
> its impossible for any but a saintly gazan not to hate all things jewish
> and no-one with any empathy would condemn them for doing so
> 
> despie that i twice told him his dead leader was a war criminal
> who deserved his fate; even tho he was actually collaborating with the IDF recently
> 
> then you accuse me of lining up with him
> and now you say you are irrefutably correct
> even after i told you why i had a soft spot for him
> 
> this shows me or anyone reading our exchange
> that you are not open to just and friendly criticism
> and that where zionism is concerned you are very blind
> 
> what zionists (NOT ME, sweetie) would call a useful idiot
> they wont respect it either
> 
> same applies to rosie wasting so much energy
> firing the same old salvos at sherri who has just got worse as a result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pity you don't recognise tongue firmly in cheek responses when they smack you right over the head, Kvetchy, but on the other hand, you have your head so firmly up your own jacksie, its not that surprising that you don't.
> Now, how did I know you'd treat us to a 'Popper @ uni' line? You seem to think you are the only one here who went to Uni, or that you are the only poster who went to uni _and_ understood anything. You are completely predictable in your constant self-adoration and self marketing, it is becoming tedioius. I'm quite tired of your attempts at lecturing me and at your endless assumptions about myself and others. I'm also less than impressed with your perverted posts about your guru and f*****g links and much of your other nonsense. You see, Kvetch, the truth is, you are somewhat likeable and witty and humerous, but only when you are in a good mood and are making an effort to - in your opinion - humour the evil zionists among us who will surely come round to your way of thinking if you could only just butter us up enough. The game can be fun, but like I said, only when you are in a good enough humour and only when people like me pretend you are doing a good job. Game over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am truly sorry dear
> 
> i have sadly miss judged you
> 
> I will not exceed your thresholds of critical self appraisal again if I can avoid it.
> 
> I should have left it at one gentle rebuke and left it at that when I could see you were not going to receive what I said.
> 
> Let's play better games............
> 
> sorry again
Click to expand...

 


Gone.


----------



## SAYIT

artfulcodger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pity you don't recognise tongue firmly in cheek responses when they smack you right over the head, Kvetchy, but on the other hand, you have your head so firmly up your own jacksie, its not that surprising that you don't.
> Now, how did I know you'd treat us to a 'Popper @ uni' line?  You seem to think you are the only one here who went to Uni, or that you are the only poster who went to uni _and_ understood anything.  You are completely predictable in your constant self-adoration and self marketing, it is becoming tedioius.  I'm quite tired of your attempts at lecturing me and at your endless assumptions about myself and others.  I'm also less than impressed with your perverted posts about your guru and f*****g links and much of your other nonsense.  You see, Kvetch, the truth is, you are somewhat likeable and witty and humerous, but only when you are in a good mood and are making an effort to - in your opinion - humour the evil zionists among us who will surely come round to your way of thinking if you could only just butter us up enough.  The game can be fun, but like I said, only when you are in a good enough humour and only when people like me pretend you are doing a good job.  Game over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the pompous Kvetcher has been sliding since he bonded with our village idiot, BecauseIKnowSquat.
> Whatever ails Bikoz seems to have infected Kvetcher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sayit...you employ this menacing rhetoric because you know--on some conscious level---that not only are you void of an argument, but that you and your Jewish brethren have transitioned into full-blown Nazi-mode...The Jews may not replicate the emblematic goose-stepping---but dayummm, you got all the rest of it down pat...
Click to expand...


If you consider that to be "menacing," Princess, you can always hide under your bed.


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pity you don't recognise tongue firmly in cheek responses when they smack you right over the head, Kvetchy, but on the other hand, you have your head so firmly up your own jacksie, its not that surprising that you don't.
> Now, how did I know you'd treat us to a 'Popper @ uni' line? You seem to think you are the only one here who went to Uni, or that you are the only poster who went to uni _and_ understood anything. You are completely predictable in your constant self-adoration and self marketing, it is becoming tedioius. I'm quite tired of your attempts at lecturing me and at your endless assumptions about myself and others. I'm also less than impressed with your perverted posts about your guru and f*****g links and much of your other nonsense. You see, Kvetch, the truth is, you are somewhat likeable and witty and humerous, but only when you are in a good mood and are making an effort to - in your opinion - humour the evil zionists among us who will surely come round to your way of thinking if you could only just butter us up enough. The game can be fun, but like I said, only when you are in a good enough humour and only when people like me pretend you are doing a good job. Game over.
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry dear
> 
> i have sadly miss judged you
> 
> I will not exceed your thresholds of critical self appraisal again if I can avoid it.
> 
> I should have left it at one gentle rebuke and left it at that when I could see you were not going to receive what I said.
> 
> Let's play better games............
> 
> sorry again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel
> 
> there's truth in what you say about me
> 
> what i want to say is that i am still emerging from a savage depression
> and both body and mind aint really working in the harmony they should have
> 
> but i will take what you say to heart...the bits that ring true
> 
> what rosie said is true too
> 
> and if sayit is still with us,
> 
> I liked his expression, "Pols makin hay"
> 
> that is indeed what this gaza war is all about.....on both and all sides
> 
> sadly gaza and virtually all the arab world has never left the middle ages
> 
> and that does indeed cause big trouble for israel and us all
> 
> far better for the zios to have chosen a decent neighbourhood
> 
> i would vote for a zionist presence or entity in the UK any time
> 
> how about...........scotland???
Click to expand...

 

I'm very sorry to hear you have suffered from depression, Kvetch, and I'm sorry my post was so wicked.  I went for the jugular, don't take it to heart (no pun intended).  Just forget my nasty words.


----------



## Hossfly

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sayit
> 
> as one of the more rational zios here, can ask you something, please
> 
> you can reply by private message if you prefer
> 
> the tizzyfit between angel and me started because i oblected to her thankong a certain Syrenn for a sick and vicious taunt aganist bikoz, who is gazan and therefore vulnerable
> 
> Syrenn first made me feel like vomitting because she said she was jumping up and down like a sexually aroused cheer leader at all the IDF bombs killing gazans
> 
> you have been here far longer than me; is syrenn really so psychotic?
> 
> or just vivious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are now moving the goalposts and lying, just like your buddy Bcoz. From the posts I saw and possibly responded to, and regarding the one s you allegedly make her the most evil poster on this board, Syrenn expressed her happiness at the drone that led the missile that surgically assassinated the terrorist nazi Hamas military leader - NOT GAZANS.  Shame on you.
Click to expand...

Let's face it -- the majority of Americans were cheering when Bin Laden was taken out although there were also a lot of Muslims who were angry that this happened.  The kvetching Yenta should have been on one of the old AOL message boards where a Muslim woman from India who is now living in the U,S. said that she wished that all the Hindus were exterminated so that Islam could rule India.  Imagine wanting to see hundreds of millions of Hindus dead just so your religion could govern a country?  Now that is what I call disgusting.


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> well yes
> 
> but a bit more important than the ghastly syrenn
> 
> and if any interior minister in any CIVILISED democracy said such a thing
> s/he would be sacked instantly
> 
> a country where you can make hay sayin stuff like that,even in semi war
> is a country in serious and deep ethical trouble
> and indeed israel is getting further and further away from jewish morals
> 
> shas is a religious party of the Mizrachi, is it not?
> that makes it worse, imho
> at least syrenn never said she was religious tho she may be a witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the venom drips from "good Christian" Sherri's every post yet you lick her butt as you do for most Nazi-types, and as a self-professed Brit you should be used to pols makin' hay in a parliamentary form of gov't. You just trash Israel 'cause that's what "peeps" like you do.  I, for one, am not as impressed with your "humanity" as you seem to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit
> 
> I'm sorry but I aint responsible for Sherri and really I feel like we could both do with a break.
> I have always regarded you as a better zio and i haven't changed my opinion
> lets move on to another thread or elsewhere, shall we
> and call it quits................shalom
Click to expand...


I didn't ask you to apologize for Sherri's hate, Princess, only to recognize your astounding hypocrisy in this matter. You have excoriated syreen - who is a rare poster here and seemingly enrages only you - while giving the always hateful Sherri a pass.


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anjel---kvetchie is mamzer------that's how they are-------most mamzers grow out of mamzerhood------some......well there you have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Rosie, I get it, but I aint taking lectures from a mamzer, or a non-mamzer for that matter, when they support a poster who adores hamas terrorists, the muslime brotherhood and who has repeatedly wished for the destruction of Israel.
Click to expand...

angel i do not support a word of what he says, and never have

can you not see he is in pieces, being a gazan

just as lipush is, for the same reason

under fire, people lose all reason and heart

which is why picking on bikoz is just going to make him worse

why dont you take on the intelligent anti zionists

like seal, tinnie, the liq, people who can argue and know stuff

you really aint much of a good zio if you can't do that!

all you are gonna get from bikoz or sherri is crap

what's the point of that, really??

try people who ware intelligent and will appreciate what you might say.....


----------



## SAYIT

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry dear
> 
> i have sadly miss judged you
> 
> I will not exceed your thresholds of critical self appraisal again if I can avoid it.
> 
> I should have left it at one gentle rebuke and left it at that when I could see you were not going to receive what I said.
> 
> Let's play better games............
> 
> sorry again
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> there's truth in what you say about me
> 
> what i want to say is that i am still emerging from a savage depression
> and both body and mind aint really working in the harmony they should have
> 
> but i will take what you say to heart...the bits that ring true
> 
> what rosie said is true too
> 
> and if sayit is still with us,
> 
> I liked his expression, "Pols makin hay"
> 
> that is indeed what this gaza war is all about.....on both and all sides
> 
> sadly gaza and virtually all the arab world has never left the middle ages
> 
> and that does indeed cause big trouble for israel and us all
> 
> far better for the zios to have chosen a decent neighbourhood
> 
> i would vote for a zionist presence or entity in the UK any time
> 
> how about...........scotland???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear you have suffered from depression, Kvetch, and I'm sorry my post was so wicked.  I went for the jugular, don't take it to heart (no pun intended).  Just forget my nasty words.
Click to expand...


Oops. I didn't know either and until today the Kvetcher seemed perfectly normal.


----------



## kvetch

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the venom drips from "good Christian" Sherri's every post yet you lick her butt as you do for most Nazi-types, and as a self-professed Brit you should be used to pols makin' hay in a parliamentary form of gov't. You just trash Israel 'cause that's what "peeps" like you do.  I, for one, am not as impressed with your "humanity" as you seem to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Sayit
> 
> I'm sorry but I aint responsible for Sherri and really I feel like we could both do with a break.
> I have always regarded you as a better zio and i haven't changed my opinion
> lets move on to another thread or elsewhere, shall we
> and call it quits................shalom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to apologize for Sherri's hate, Princess, only to recognize your astounding hypocrisy in this matter. You have excoriated syreen - who is a rare poster here and seemingly enrages only you - while giving the always hateful Sherri a pass.
Click to expand...

sayit:

no-one here can read all the threads or know everything the most prolific posters are saying

i have posted several full blast attacks on sherri...really strong ones about jew hatred
really I have. .......did you read none of them??

can't you demote me from princess to slag or slut or worst of all, shiksa?

i also told rosie she was wastin her energy by engaging with her at all, and I meant it

then out of the blue she sends me a post unrelated to gaza etc about her failures as a "christian" healer

and that i felt i could respond to as it has been my profession

it is sad that any humanity shown to "enemies" is a capital crime in your and others eyes but I really aint apologisin for that, sorry...the healer in me wont allow it


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anjel---kvetchie is mamzer------that's how they are-------most mamzers grow out of mamzerhood------some......well there you have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Rosie, I get it, but I aint taking lectures from a mamzer, or a non-mamzer for that matter, when they support a poster who adores hamas terrorists, the muslime brotherhood and who has repeatedly wished for the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel i do not support a word of what he says, and never have
> 
> can you not see he is in pieces, being a gazan
> 
> just as lipush is, for the same reason
> 
> under fire, people lose all reason and heart
> 
> which is why picking on bikoz is just going to make him worse
> 
> why dont you take on the intelligent anti zionists
> 
> like seal, tinnie, the liq, people who can argue and know stuff
> 
> you really aint much of a good zio if you can't do that!
> 
> all you are gonna get from bikoz or sherri is crap
> 
> what's the point of that, really??
> 
> try people who ware intelligent and will appreciate what you might say.....
Click to expand...

 

OMG, there you go again.  
FYI, I did take on Seal and his baseless allegations, as did others.  He invariably ignored requests for information to back up his nonsense and, once bored waiting, a google search regarding his allegations threw up absolutely NADA.  He ran off to some other board in a tantrum.  TheLiq barely posts, and I'm afraid I find it laughable that you refer to tinny as intelligent - I don't intend to respond to cryptic and usually idiotic one liners - he writes that way for a reason you know.  Now, stay off my case, there's a good whatever you are.
BTW, I find it strange that you keep _telling_ everyone not to respond to Bcoz and Sherrie - its almost as though you are overly concerned that they keep tripping themselves up the more they respond to those of us who challenge their filth.  Well let me tell you something, their filth needs to be challenged and there are those of us who will do it regardless of your nagging and regardless of the fact that you are strangely anxious about it. Your empathy for Bcoz is woefully misplaced imho, and it is usually the case, in my experience, that posters who behave so protectively in this manner have more in common with those they are talking up than they want to let on.


----------



## MHunterB

Billiant idea, Kvetchie - we'd have to teach 'em to make decent bagels, but their lox (gravlax) is some of the best!  

As for the rest of it, Syrenn I know from the Tavern and she has always been very nice....   I missed the 'taunting' because frankly, I just don't read every word on every thread - especially when one starts going south.  

So I'm in no position to decide anything right now......


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry dear
> 
> i have sadly miss judged you
> 
> I will not exceed your thresholds of critical self appraisal again if I can avoid it.
> 
> I should have left it at one gentle rebuke and left it at that when I could see you were not going to receive what I said.
> 
> Let's play better games............
> 
> sorry again
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> there's truth in what you say about me
> 
> what i want to say is that i am still emerging from a savage depression
> and both body and mind aint really working in the harmony they should have
> 
> but i will take what you say to heart...the bits that ring true
> 
> what rosie said is true too
> 
> and if sayit is still with us,
> 
> I liked his expression, "Pols makin hay"
> 
> that is indeed what this gaza war is all about.....on both and all sides
> 
> sadly gaza and virtually all the arab world has never left the middle ages
> 
> and that does indeed cause big trouble for israel and us all
> 
> far better for the zios to have chosen a decent neighbourhood
> 
> i would vote for a zionist presence or entity in the UK any time
> 
> how about...........scotland???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear you have suffered from depression, Kvetch, and I'm sorry my post was so wicked.  I went for the jugular, don't take it to heart (no pun intended).  Just forget my nasty words.
Click to expand...

angel and sayit

thanx both of you

can i repoost my edited confession on depression after you both responded
it will make more sense

what i want to say is that i am still emerging from a savage depression
and both body and mind aint really working in the harmony they should have

*if you have ever experienced depression,
you will know it leaves one full of toxins
and when it lifts, these mental and heart toxins come out in strange ways
related to the symptoms you have described*

but i will take what you say to heart...the bits that ring true

there is another medical term as well as sad that describes this, 
but i dont feel safe to use it here

angel i did not begrudge your harsh words
just a tiff that's all, no. 10 zillion for this veteran of tiffs!
rather you spewed it all out than a british sulk for ages

seriously i think harsh spewing can be therapeutic
and certainly helped me out of depression when i first joined

and that's what loads of folx here really wanna do
its an amazing safe place, uncensored, no holds barred
unregulated and so if that helps people as it did help me
then let them get on with it and shoot their toxic loads

biut if you want to debate then pick those who are able and willing to do so

I have really seriously shifted long held prejudices about israel and zionism
by being here, and that's great

but every so often someone like syrenn and the codger makes me wanna spew 
but i no longer find it a release as i first did


----------



## MHunterB

"Israeli's have systematically murdered Palestinians since 1926 to present day,get your facts straight and throw away your "ROSIE" coloured Glasses,they are making you go blind.

Prior to 1948 Illegal Jews invading Palestine were ruthless Terrorists,not much has really changed for the Palestinians since,Kvetch you must think posters on here are a pack of Idiots........Cut the Crap and Pay Attention.theliq "

Kvetchie, are you seriously trying to suggest that the above is 'intelligent' debate on anything???????


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sayit
> 
> I'm sorry but I aint responsible for Sherri and really I feel like we could both do with a break.
> I have always regarded you as a better zio and i haven't changed my opinion
> lets move on to another thread or elsewhere, shall we
> and call it quits................shalom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to apologize for Sherri's hate, Princess, only to recognize your astounding hypocrisy in this matter. You have excoriated syreen - who is a rare poster here and seemingly enrages only you - while giving the always hateful Sherri a pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sayit:
> 
> no-one here can read all the threads or know everything the most prolific posters are saying
> 
> i have posted several full blast attacks on sherri...really strong ones about jew hatred
> really I have. .......did you read none of them??
> 
> can't you demote me from princess to slag or slut or worst of all, shiksa?
> 
> i also told rosie she was wastin her energy by engaging with her at all, and I meant it
> 
> then out of the blue she sends me a post unrelated to gaza etc about her failures as a "christian" healer
> 
> and that i felt i could respond to as it has been my profession
> 
> *it is sad that any humanity shown to "enemies" is a capital crime in your and others eyes but I really aint apologisin for that, sorry...the healer in me wont allow it*
Click to expand...




You are the one who caused all this crap by complaining outrageously dramatically about me thanking a poster you decided for reasons best known to your good self, was the most evil poster on this board - maybe you shouldn't do that kind of thing if you don't want people to look at your record of support - or in your case - expression of 'humanity'. 
Bored with this subject now.
Case closed.
Support who you want to - even terrorist supporters.
I really don't give a 4 x.


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sayit
> 
> I'm sorry but I aint responsible for Sherri and really I feel like we could both do with a break.
> I have always regarded you as a better zio and i haven't changed my opinion
> lets move on to another thread or elsewhere, shall we
> and call it quits................shalom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to apologize for Sherri's hate, Princess, only to recognize your astounding hypocrisy in this matter. You have excoriated syreen - who is a rare poster here and seemingly enrages only you - while giving the always hateful Sherri a pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sayit:
> 
> no-one here can read all the threads or know everything the most prolific posters are saying
> 
> i have posted several full blast attacks on sherri...really strong ones about jew hatred
> really I have. .......did you read none of them??
> 
> can't you demote me from princess to slag or slut or worst of all, shiksa?
> 
> i also told rosie she was wastin her energy by engaging with her at all, and I meant it
> 
> then out of the blue she sends me a post unrelated to gaza etc about her failures as a "christian" healer
> 
> and that i felt i could respond to as it has been my profession
> 
> it is sad that any humanity shown to "enemies" is a capital crime in your and others eyes but I really aint apologisin for that, sorry...the healer in me wont allow it
Click to expand...


You and Sherri as "Christian" healers? Really? Sherri is exposed by her constantly shrill posting style ... kinda like fingernails on a chalkboard. 
I did notice what I thought were drunkin' posts by you (I often post after drinkin') recently and thought you were tippin' a few today. I did delete the post in which I suggested a Valium or good Scotch. It was just me doin' what I do but it was posted before I read your mea culpa. Sorry.


----------



## kvetch

MHunterB said:


> Billiant idea, Kvetchie - we'd have to teach 'em to make decent bagels, but their lox (gravlax) is some of the best!
> 
> As for the rest of it, Syrenn I know from the Tavern and she has always been very nice....   I missed the 'taunting' because frankly, I just don't read every word on every thread - especially when one starts going south.
> 
> So I'm in no position to decide anything right now......


Hunter if you say syrenn is nice then so be it

I may be being harsh on syrenn....i dont know her

as it happens, i was rejoicing today at the death of a mass murderer 
not jumpin up and down but very happy about it indeed

that was the Indian Hindu finatic Bal Thackeray who died peacefully today at 83, I think.
i would have applauded anyone who had made that 43 or less

His Shiv Sena thugs killed thousands of innocent muslims and still run Mumbai

(and i was very very nearly blown to pieces not 3 years ago in india by indian muslim finatix)


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to apologize for Sherri's hate, Princess, only to recognize your astounding hypocrisy in this matter. You have excoriated syreen - who is a rare poster here and seemingly enrages only you - while giving the always hateful Sherri a pass.
> 
> 
> 
> sayit:
> 
> no-one here can read all the threads or know everything the most prolific posters are saying
> 
> i have posted several full blast attacks on sherri...really strong ones about jew hatred
> really I have. .......did you read none of them??
> 
> can't you demote me from princess to slag or slut or worst of all, shiksa?
> 
> i also told rosie she was wastin her energy by engaging with her at all, and I meant it
> 
> then out of the blue she sends me a post unrelated to gaza etc about her failures as a "christian" healer
> 
> and that i felt i could respond to as it has been my profession
> 
> *it is sad that any humanity shown to "enemies" is a capital crime in your and others eyes but I really aint apologisin for that, sorry...the healer in me wont allow it*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who caused all this crap by complaining outrageously dramatically about me thanking a poster you decided for reasons best known to your good self, was the most evil poster on this board - maybe you shouldn't do that kind of thing if you don't want people to look at your record of support - or in your case - expression of 'humanity'.
> Bored with this subject now.
> Case closed.
> Support who you want to - even terrorist supporters.
> I really don't give a 4 x.
Click to expand...

me too

case closed indeed

takes at least 2 to tango, dear...........


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> there's truth in what you say about me...
> 
> I have really seriously shifted long held prejudices about israel and zionism
> by being here, and that's great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you amplify a bit?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sayit:
> 
> no-one here can read all the threads or know everything the most prolific posters are saying
> 
> i have posted several full blast attacks on sherri...really strong ones about jew hatred
> really I have. .......did you read none of them??
> 
> can't you demote me from princess to slag or slut or worst of all, shiksa?
> 
> i also told rosie she was wastin her energy by engaging with her at all, and I meant it
> 
> then out of the blue she sends me a post unrelated to gaza etc about her failures as a "christian" healer
> 
> and that i felt i could respond to as it has been my profession
> 
> *it is sad that any humanity shown to "enemies" is a capital crime in your and others eyes but I really aint apologisin for that, sorry...the healer in me wont allow it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who caused all this crap by complaining outrageously dramatically about me thanking a poster you decided for reasons best known to your good self, was the most evil poster on this board - maybe you shouldn't do that kind of thing if you don't want people to look at your record of support - or in your case - expression of 'humanity'.
> Bored with this subject now.
> Case closed.
> Support who you want to - even terrorist supporters.
> I really don't give a 4 x.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too
> 
> case closed indeed
> 
> takes at least 2 to tango, dear...........
Click to expand...

 

Kvetchie ....


----------



## kvetch

MHunterB said:


> "Israeli's have systematically murdered Palestinians since 1926 to present day,get your facts straight and throw away your "ROSIE" coloured Glasses,they are making you go blind.
> 
> Prior to 1948 Illegal Jews invading Palestine were ruthless Terrorists,not much has really changed for the Palestinians since,Kvetch you must think posters on here are a pack of Idiots........Cut the Crap and Pay Attention.theliq "
> 
> Kvetchie, are you seriously trying to suggest that the above is 'intelligent' debate on anything???????


i rather suspect that the liq stands for the liquour in his case

he can be all sorts of things including intelligent

did you see what i said to that post you quoted....zionist saints and all?

did you see the question i asked about the jews in babylon

the first part of isaiah has many gods includin the jewish god
in the 2nd part, written in babylon unlike the first
then for the first time in the tanach god becomes one god for all humanity

i have wondered if that was persian zoroastrian influence
because the zoros have just ahura mazda god for the world
but try as i may i cant find anyone such a s a jew who will say this is possible
plenty of zoros do, tho!

and these zoros deeply resent it that jews give them no acknowledgement at all for this
and take all the credit for themselves alone

what sayest thou?


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who caused all this crap by complaining outrageously dramatically about me thanking a poster you decided for reasons best known to your good self, was the most evil poster on this board - maybe you shouldn't do that kind of thing if you don't want people to look at your record of support - or in your case - expression of 'humanity'.
> Bored with this subject now.
> Case closed.
> Support who you want to - even terrorist supporters.
> I really don't give a 4 x.
> 
> 
> 
> me too
> 
> case closed indeed
> 
> takes at least 2 to tango, dear...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kvetchie ....
Click to expand...


       then            then           then    xxxx


----------



## MHunterB

docmauser1 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://nigelparry.com/downloads/gaza-baby-jan-8-09.jpg_
> 
> 
> 
> Pallywood?
Click to expand...


Bigger budget:  PressTV.  Iranian/Russian agitprop at its most extreme.


----------



## SAYIT

MHunterB said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://nigelparry.com/downloads/gaza-baby-jan-8-09.jpg_
> 
> 
> 
> Pallywood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bigger budget:  PressTV.  Iranian/Russian agitprop at its most extreme.
Click to expand...


No wonder NaziBoy dumped it here.


----------



## irosie91

for the record----1926 was about the time jews finally came to the conclusion that they would have to learn how to shoot a gun  in order to deal with incessant arab brutality-----it was related to the fact that some jews finally did get to shoot a gun in world war I.      The whole idea was shocking to arab muslims since according to the filth of koranic law-----owning a weapon by a jew was  a gross crime       -------Jews were expected to be always unarmed and sitting ducks for murder by meccaist dogs and rape by meccaist dogs     That's how the dogs managed to murder some  2 million armenians------the armenicans were essentially unarmed-------they killed them mob style by clubbing them to death and beheading them------thousands of heads bobbed in the river


----------



## Munin

Retards firing rockets at a superpower are asking to be bombed, give em what they want.

Any other non western superpower would ve wiped out Gaza from the map performing a real genocide on the population, what do you think the Russians or the Chinese do with muslims like the Hamas terrorists? 

Be glad that Israel is the neighbour of Gaza instead of Russia or China, we d be talking about a Gaza crater if  they were the neighbour of Gaza.



And if you think God is giving you victory or protecting your people, just look at the casualty numbers: they contradict it, the retards firing rockets are getting their asses kicked and they will get their asses kicked again soon when another ground war starts (the last one kicked Hamas ass too)


----------



## kvetch

Munin said:


> Retards firing rockets at a superpower are asking to be bombed, give em what they want.
> 
> Any other non western superpower would ve wiped out Gaza from the map performing a real genocide on the population, what do you think the Russians or the Chinese do with muslims like the Hamas terrorists?
> 
> Be glad that Israel is the neighbour of Gaza instead of Russia or China, we d be talking about a Gaza crater if  they were the neighbour of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think God is giving you victory or protecting your people, just look at the casualty numbers: they contradict it, the retards firing rockets are getting their asses kicked and they will get their asses kicked again soon when another ground war starts (the last one kicked Hamas ass too)


typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel

booooooooooring too

gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them

cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
they hope to repeat it

*lets hope neither happens
that's what any HUMAN would say*


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Munin said:


> Retards firing rockets at a superpower are asking to be bombed, give em what they want.
> 
> Any other non western superpower would ve wiped out Gaza from the map performing a real genocide on the population, what do you think the Russians or the Chinese do with muslims like the Hamas terrorists?
> 
> Be glad that Israel is the neighbour of Gaza instead of Russia or China, we d be talking about a Gaza crater if  they were the neighbour of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think God is giving you victory or protecting your people, just look at the casualty numbers: they contradict it, the retards firing rockets are getting their asses kicked and they will get their asses kicked again soon when another ground war starts (the last one kicked Hamas ass too)



Right you are!  Look what the Russians did to the Chechens.


----------



## P F Tinmore

kvetch said:


> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retards firing rockets at a superpower are asking to be bombed, give em what they want.
> 
> Any other non western superpower would ve wiped out Gaza from the map performing a real genocide on the population, what do you think the Russians or the Chinese do with muslims like the Hamas terrorists?
> 
> Be glad that Israel is the neighbour of Gaza instead of Russia or China, we d be talking about a Gaza crater if  they were the neighbour of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think God is giving you victory or protecting your people, just look at the casualty numbers: they contradict it, the retards firing rockets are getting their asses kicked and they will get their asses kicked again soon when another ground war starts (the last one kicked Hamas ass too)
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
Click to expand...


That is true. The BDS movement had a huge jump after cast lead.

Israel is still doing damage control for that one.


----------



## kvetch

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retards firing rockets at a superpower are asking to be bombed, give em what they want.
> 
> Any other non western superpower would ve wiped out Gaza from the map performing a real genocide on the population, what do you think the Russians or the Chinese do with muslims like the Hamas terrorists?
> 
> Be glad that Israel is the neighbour of Gaza instead of Russia or China, we d be talking about a Gaza crater if  they were the neighbour of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think God is giving you victory or protecting your people, just look at the casualty numbers: they contradict it, the retards firing rockets are getting their asses kicked and they will get their asses kicked again soon when another ground war starts (the last one kicked Hamas ass too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right you are!  Look what the Russians did to the Chechens.
Click to expand...

look what you yanx did to the native americans and african slaves
and 3 million dead vietnamese when they were always "kicking Asss"

what the brits and europeans did in africa and all the world
so many of the world's hotspots like israel are the result

and this yankee flagged schmuck thinks you and the west are so so superior
he dont know squat

chinese the soon to be no 1 and india no 2 have done littlle wrong outside their borders
sadly that will probably change when they get power drunk, too

it always does


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stkcAIGWOfs&feature=g-high-u]What would you say to the Israeli people - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kvetch

P F Tinmore said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retards firing rockets at a superpower are asking to be bombed, give em what they want.
> 
> Any other non western superpower would ve wiped out Gaza from the map performing a real genocide on the population, what do you think the Russians or the Chinese do with muslims like the Hamas terrorists?
> 
> Be glad that Israel is the neighbour of Gaza instead of Russia or China, we d be talking about a Gaza crater if  they were the neighbour of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think God is giving you victory or protecting your people, just look at the casualty numbers: they contradict it, the retards firing rockets are getting their asses kicked and they will get their asses kicked again soon when another ground war starts (the last one kicked Hamas ass too)
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true. The BDS movement had a huge jump after cast lead.
> 
> Israel is still doing damage control for that one.
Click to expand...

well tinnie  sir

lets hope that restrains israel now

at first it looked like it was doing that

but the politicos in israel are now in a palestinian blood auction

who kills most pals, and fewest jews, wins the election

but hopefully it will be restrained despite this

same on the hamas side, in a different way
no elections but same blood auction between the exiled leaders who are "moderate"
and some of the local thugs who resent the exiles 
and dont care how many gazans die to put them in power instead

that's what the experts are saying

what do you think is going on in hamas?


----------



## Munin

kvetch said:


> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*



I m not a zionist, I m not even a jew.

I m an outsider in this conflict and I m tired of the hypocrisy of this conflict. Firing rockets from within civilian populations and then pushing your dead babies and kids into the camera to gain support, it is sickening and insulting for my intelligence and that of many other people. And then you have guys here on this forum trying to gain some support for "their side" from dead kids that died from provoced attacks from their own government. 


Yes I know that the situation isn't fair for palistinians, but look at the difference between a Fatah owned territory and a Hamas owned territory. Are palistinians under Fatah being bombed to death? Yet they have the same enemy called Israel. 


It must be that Hamas is the only different thing that gets palestinians bombed, yet you retards supporting them are to stupid to acknowledge it. Yes yes, call me a zionist without knowing who I am or what religion I have (if I even have any) ... really makes you sound intelligent.

And then there is the other factor: Iran. It is Iran that supports both Hamas & the Hezbollah (that other muslim terrorist group that abused the hospitality of the Libanese Christians to take over half their country), guess who is probably sending those rockets to Hamas? 

Yes maybe this is just an inderect war waged by Iran abusing palistinians for Iranian objectives


----------



## toomuchtime_

kvetch said:


> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retards firing rockets at a superpower are asking to be bombed, give em what they want.
> 
> Any other non western superpower would ve wiped out Gaza from the map performing a real genocide on the population, what do you think the Russians or the Chinese do with muslims like the Hamas terrorists?
> 
> Be glad that Israel is the neighbour of Gaza instead of Russia or China, we d be talking about a Gaza crater if  they were the neighbour of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think God is giving you victory or protecting your people, just look at the casualty numbers: they contradict it, the retards firing rockets are getting their asses kicked and they will get their asses kicked again soon when another ground war starts (the last one kicked Hamas ass too)
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
Click to expand...


Nonsense.  Israel suffered no real damage because of Cast Lead, but Hamas has been afraid to allow new elections in Gaza ever since because it so damaged their support that they would be voted out of office.  The problem with Cast Lead is that it did not go far enough.  When Sharon reoccupied areas A and B during the second intifada, the international condemnation of his actions during and after the operation was a thousand times harsher than what followed Cast Lead, but Sharon persisted and managed to establish peacefulness between Israel and the West Bank Arabs.  

Sharon was a smart, tough, bold political leader who could handle all the criticism that was thrown at him, but Olmert was ever more of a politician than a political leader and when the criticisms became harsh, he declared a unilateral ceasefire and withdrew after just three weeks without breaking the will of Hamas to fight as Sharon had broken the will of the PLO.  Because Cast Lead did not sufficiently damage Hamas, all the damage and all the death and all the diplomatic problems Israel had to deal with seemed to be for nothing, but in the end, those nations that were friendly to Israel before the operation remained friendly and the only thing that changed was the noise level of its enemies.

Hopefully, Netanyahu has learned from the actions and experiences of his two predecessors and will choose to act more like Sharon than like Olmert, and do to the terrorist leaderships in Gaza what Sharon did to Arafat and establish peacefulness between the Gaza Arabs and Israel.


----------



## kvetch

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retards firing rockets at a superpower are asking to be bombed, give em what they want.
> 
> Any other non western superpower would ve wiped out Gaza from the map performing a real genocide on the population, what do you think the Russians or the Chinese do with muslims like the Hamas terrorists?
> 
> Be glad that Israel is the neighbour of Gaza instead of Russia or China, we d be talking about a Gaza crater if  they were the neighbour of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think God is giving you victory or protecting your people, just look at the casualty numbers: they contradict it, the retards firing rockets are getting their asses kicked and they will get their asses kicked again soon when another ground war starts (the last one kicked Hamas ass too)
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Israel suffered no real damage because of Cast Lead, but Hamas has been afraid to allow new elections in Gaza ever since because it so damaged their support that they would be voted out of office.  The problem with Cast Lead is that it did not go far enough.  When Sharon reoccupied areas A and B during the second intifada, the international condemnation of his actions during and after the operation was a thousand times harsher than what followed Cast Lead, but Sharon persisted and managed to establish peacefulness between Israel and the West Bank Arabs.
> 
> Sharon was a smart, tough, bold political leader who could handle all the criticism that was thrown at him, but Olmert was ever more of a politician than a political leader and when the criticisms became harsh, he declared a unilateral ceasefire and withdrew after just three weeks without breaking the will of Hamas to fight as Sharon had broken the will of the PLO.  Because Cast Lead did not sufficiently damage Hamas, all the damage and all the death and all the diplomatic problems Israel had to deal with seemed to be for nothing, but in the end, those nations that were friendly to Israel before the operation remained friendly and the only thing that changed was the noise level of its enemies.
> 
> Hopefully, Netanyahu has learned from the actions and experiences of his two predecessors and will choose to act more like Sharon than like Olmert, and do to the terrorist leaderships in Gaza what Sharon did to Arafat and establish peacefulness between the Gaza Arabs and Israel.
Click to expand...

i think if you submitted that twisted piece of non history at any israeli university you would get about 2% if that


----------



## kvetch

Munin said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m not a zionist, I m not even a jew.
> 
> I m an outsider in this conflict and I m tired of the hypocrisy of this conflict. Firing rockets from within civilian populations and then pushing your dead babies and kids into the camera to gain support, it is sickening and insulting for my intelligence and that of many other people. And then you have guys here on this forum trying to gain some support for "their side" from dead kids that died from provoced attacks from their own government.
> 
> 
> Yes I know that the situation isn't fair for palistinians, but look at the difference between a Fatah owned territory and a Hamas owned territory. Are palistinians under Fatah being bombed to death? Yet they have the same enemy called Israel.
> 
> 
> It must be that Hamas is the only different thing that gets palestinians bombed, yet you retards supporting them are to stupid to acknowledge it. Yes yes, call me a zionist without knowing who I am or what religion I have (if I even have any) ... really makes you sound intelligent.
> 
> And then there is the other factor: Iran. It is Iran that supports both Hamas as the Hezbollah (that other muslim terrorist group that abused the hospitality of the Libanese Christians to take over half their country), guess who is probably sending those rockets to Hamas?
> 
> Yes maybe this is just an inderect war waged by Iran abusing palistinians for Iranian objectives
Click to expand...

well i have become a kind of zionist since joining this board and i am a jew

i reacted to the first..."give 'em hell" line in your post and saw a USA flag; usually a sign of ignorance arrogance and stupidity of the bash em kind on this board

so glad you aint quite like that sir!!!

i agree with you about Iran
that's exactly what our chief rabbi in the Uk said

at least you got thanked by an angel and by peter pan; did you see that?

i would treasure that if I were you!


----------



## toomuchtime_

kvetch said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Israel suffered no real damage because of Cast Lead, but Hamas has been afraid to allow new elections in Gaza ever since because it so damaged their support that they would be voted out of office.  The problem with Cast Lead is that it did not go far enough.  When Sharon reoccupied areas A and B during the second intifada, the international condemnation of his actions during and after the operation was a thousand times harsher than what followed Cast Lead, but Sharon persisted and managed to establish peacefulness between Israel and the West Bank Arabs.
> 
> Sharon was a smart, tough, bold political leader who could handle all the criticism that was thrown at him, but Olmert was ever more of a politician than a political leader and when the criticisms became harsh, he declared a unilateral ceasefire and withdrew after just three weeks without breaking the will of Hamas to fight as Sharon had broken the will of the PLO.  Because Cast Lead did not sufficiently damage Hamas, all the damage and all the death and all the diplomatic problems Israel had to deal with seemed to be for nothing, but in the end, those nations that were friendly to Israel before the operation remained friendly and the only thing that changed was the noise level of its enemies.
> 
> Hopefully, Netanyahu has learned from the actions and experiences of his two predecessors and will choose to act more like Sharon than like Olmert, and do to the terrorist leaderships in Gaza what Sharon did to Arafat and establish peacefulness between the Gaza Arabs and Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think if you submitted that twisted piece of non history at any israeli university you would get about 2% if that
Click to expand...


You're not thinking about it at all.  You just like the idea that Cast Lead was a disaster for Israel, whether it's true or not.  You don't like Sharon and you don't want to admin that his actions in the West Bank during the second intifada established peaceful relations between Israel and the West Bank Arabs for the first time in nearly a century.


----------



## Munin

kvetch said:


> well i have become a kind of zionist since joining this board and i am a jew
> 
> i reacted to the first..."give 'em hell" line in your post and saw a USA flag; usually a sign of ignorance arrogance and stupidity of the bash em kind on this board
> 
> so glad you aint quite like that sir!!!
> 
> i agree with you about Iran
> that's exactly what our chief rabbi in the Uk said
> 
> at least you got thanked by an angel and by peter pan; did you see that?
> 
> i would treasure that if I were you!




You re a jew?? You re just trolling me? lol 

well done dude, you got me there 

No, not really a "USA flag": it s from a cool old pc RPG game I played in 2000 called Fallout 2 (about a post nuked world)

well I will


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retards firing rockets at a superpower are asking to be bombed, give em what they want.
> 
> Any other non western superpower would ve wiped out Gaza from the map performing a real genocide on the population, what do you think the Russians or the Chinese do with muslims like the Hamas terrorists?
> 
> Be glad that Israel is the neighbour of Gaza instead of Russia or China, we d be talking about a Gaza crater if  they were the neighbour of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think God is giving you victory or protecting your people, just look at the casualty numbers: they contradict it, the retards firing rockets are getting their asses kicked and they will get their asses kicked again soon when another ground war starts (the last one kicked Hamas ass too)
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Israel suffered no real damage because of Cast Lead, but Hamas has been afraid to allow new elections in Gaza ever since because it so damaged their support that they would be voted out of office.  The problem with Cast Lead is that it did not go far enough.  When Sharon reoccupied areas A and B during the second intifada, the international condemnation of his actions during and after the operation was a thousand times harsher than what followed Cast Lead, but Sharon persisted and managed to establish peacefulness between Israel and the West Bank Arabs.
> 
> Sharon was a smart, tough, bold political leader who could handle all the criticism that was thrown at him, but Olmert was ever more of a politician than a political leader and when the criticisms became harsh, he declared a unilateral ceasefire and withdrew after just three weeks without breaking the will of Hamas to fight as Sharon had broken the will of the PLO.  Because Cast Lead did not sufficiently damage Hamas, all the damage and all the death and all the diplomatic problems Israel had to deal with seemed to be for nothing, but in the end, those nations that were friendly to Israel before the operation remained friendly and the only thing that changed was the noise level of its enemies.
> 
> Hopefully, Netanyahu has learned from the actions and experiences of his two predecessors and will choose to act more like Sharon than like Olmert, and do to the terrorist leaderships in Gaza what Sharon did to Arafat and establish peacefulness between the Gaza Arabs and Israel.
Click to expand...




> Hamas has been afraid to allow new elections in Gaza...



There were no elections in "Gaza."


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Israel suffered no real damage because of Cast Lead, but Hamas has been afraid to allow new elections in Gaza ever since because it so damaged their support that they would be voted out of office.  The problem with Cast Lead is that it did not go far enough.  When Sharon reoccupied areas A and B during the second intifada, the international condemnation of his actions during and after the operation was a thousand times harsher than what followed Cast Lead, but Sharon persisted and managed to establish peacefulness between Israel and the West Bank Arabs.
> 
> Sharon was a smart, tough, bold political leader who could handle all the criticism that was thrown at him, but Olmert was ever more of a politician than a political leader and when the criticisms became harsh, he declared a unilateral ceasefire and withdrew after just three weeks without breaking the will of Hamas to fight as Sharon had broken the will of the PLO.  Because Cast Lead did not sufficiently damage Hamas, all the damage and all the death and all the diplomatic problems Israel had to deal with seemed to be for nothing, but in the end, those nations that were friendly to Israel before the operation remained friendly and the only thing that changed was the noise level of its enemies.
> 
> Hopefully, Netanyahu has learned from the actions and experiences of his two predecessors and will choose to act more like Sharon than like Olmert, and do to the terrorist leaderships in Gaza what Sharon did to Arafat and establish peacefulness between the Gaza Arabs and Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has been afraid to allow new elections in Gaza...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no elections in "Gaza."
Click to expand...


And there would never be any elections in Gaza in the future, with Hamas in power.


----------



## kvetch

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Israel suffered no real damage because of Cast Lead, but Hamas has been afraid to allow new elections in Gaza ever since because it so damaged their support that they would be voted out of office.  The problem with Cast Lead is that it did not go far enough.  When Sharon reoccupied areas A and B during the second intifada, the international condemnation of his actions during and after the operation was a thousand times harsher than what followed Cast Lead, but Sharon persisted and managed to establish peacefulness between Israel and the West Bank Arabs.
> 
> Sharon was a smart, tough, bold political leader who could handle all the criticism that was thrown at him, but Olmert was ever more of a politician than a political leader and when the criticisms became harsh, he declared a unilateral ceasefire and withdrew after just three weeks without breaking the will of Hamas to fight as Sharon had broken the will of the PLO.  Because Cast Lead did not sufficiently damage Hamas, all the damage and all the death and all the diplomatic problems Israel had to deal with seemed to be for nothing, but in the end, those nations that were friendly to Israel before the operation remained friendly and the only thing that changed was the noise level of its enemies.
> 
> Hopefully, Netanyahu has learned from the actions and experiences of his two predecessors and will choose to act more like Sharon than like Olmert, and do to the terrorist leaderships in Gaza what Sharon did to Arafat and establish peacefulness between the Gaza Arabs and Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> i think if you submitted that twisted piece of non history at any israeli university you would get about 2% if that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not thinking about it at all.  You just like the idea that Cast Lead was a disaster for Israel, whether it's true or not.  You don't like Sharon and you don't want to admin that his actions in the West Bank during the second intifada established peaceful relations between Israel and the West Bank Arabs for the first time in nearly a century.
Click to expand...

well your hero, that sadistic vile mass murdering sharon of squad 101, wiping out whole pal villages in the 50s and 60s too I think

20,000 killed in 1982 in his invasion of lebanin which caused hizbollah to grow into what it is now

10 years of donations to hamas from 1967

then retreating under fire from Hamas gaza in a cowardly way betraying 5,000 heroic zio thieves

i doubt your worship will stir your heroic idol Sharon from his well deserved coma to come and rescue Israel from decadent bleeding heart softies like Olmert and Nut-yahoo

But keep on wailing and worshipping him and see if god grants your prayers

and no i will not waste loads of time at 2:30 a.m. arguing every detail with you because its futile
i did it before and could do it again but i wont, sorry


----------



## irosie91

mamzer----go kvetch on another thread


----------



## toomuchtime_

kvetch said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think if you submitted that twisted piece of non history at any israeli university you would get about 2% if that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not thinking about it at all.  You just like the idea that Cast Lead was a disaster for Israel, whether it's true or not.  You don't like Sharon and you don't want to admin that his actions in the West Bank during the second intifada established peaceful relations between Israel and the West Bank Arabs for the first time in nearly a century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well your hero, that sadistic vile mass murdering sharon of squad 101, wiping out whole pal villages in the 50s and 60s too I think
> 
> 20,000 killed in 1982 in his invasion of lebanin which caused hizbollah to grow into what it is now
> 
> 10 years of donations to hamas from 1967
> 
> then retreating under fire from Hamas gaza in a cowardly way betraying 5,000 heroic zio thieves
> 
> i doubt your worship will stir your heroic idol Sharon from his well deserved coma to come and rescue Israel from decadent bleeding heart softies like Olmert and Nut-yahoo
> 
> But keep on wailing and worshipping him and see if god grants your prayers
> 
> and no i will not waste loads of time at 2:30 a.m. arguing every detail with you because its futile
> i did it before and could do it again but i wont, sorry
Click to expand...


As I said, you have not thought about anything but your prejudices.  Nothing you have said contradicts anything I said in my original post.


----------



## kvetch

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Israel suffered no real damage because of Cast Lead, but Hamas has been afraid to allow new elections in Gaza ever since because it so damaged their support that they would be voted out of office.  The problem with Cast Lead is that it did not go far enough.  When Sharon reoccupied areas A and B during the second intifada, the international condemnation of his actions during and after the operation was a thousand times harsher than what followed Cast Lead, but Sharon persisted and managed to establish peacefulness between Israel and the West Bank Arabs.
> 
> Sharon was a smart, tough, bold political leader who could handle all the criticism that was thrown at him, but Olmert was ever more of a politician than a political leader and when the criticisms became harsh, he declared a unilateral ceasefire and withdrew after just three weeks without breaking the will of Hamas to fight as Sharon had broken the will of the PLO.  Because Cast Lead did not sufficiently damage Hamas, all the damage and all the death and all the diplomatic problems Israel had to deal with seemed to be for nothing, but in the end, those nations that were friendly to Israel before the operation remained friendly and the only thing that changed was the noise level of its enemies.
> 
> Hopefully, Netanyahu has learned from the actions and experiences of his two predecessors and will choose to act more like Sharon than like Olmert, and do to the terrorist leaderships in Gaza what Sharon did to Arafat and establish peacefulness between the Gaza Arabs and Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has been afraid to allow new elections in Gaza...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no elections in "Gaza."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there would never be any elections in Gaza in the future, with Hamas in power.
Click to expand...

hamas won the elections and would do do again
because it gets so much help for its sick agendas from israel

sad but true


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> mamzer----go kvetch on another thread


which one?

i'm being ordered by super kvetch here  to bed anyway

otherwise i would


----------



## toomuchtime_

kvetch said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were no elections in "Gaza."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there would never be any elections in Gaza in the future, with Hamas in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hamas won the elections and would do do again
> because it gets so much help for its sick agendas from israel
> 
> sad but true
Click to expand...


Perhaps on your planet, but here on Earth, Hamas has consistently refused to allow any elections in Gaza because it knows it would lose.


----------



## irosie91

mamzer dear------let this thread SLIP DOWN-----I am tired of looking at the NAME THAT ORIGINATED IT   ------and the title is so   GOEBBELS        as to your brilliant comment----my little mamzer------very nice---now go to bed so you have the energy to be a mamzer tomorrow-------there's a good little mamzer


----------



## kvetch

Munin said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i have become a kind of zionist since joining this board and i am a jew
> 
> i reacted to the first..."give 'em hell" line in your post and saw a USA flag; usually a sign of ignorance arrogance and stupidity of the bash em kind on this board
> 
> so glad you aint quite like that sir!!!
> 
> i agree with you about Iran
> that's exactly what our chief rabbi in the Uk said
> 
> at least you got thanked by an angel and by peter pan; did you see that?
> 
> i would treasure that if I were you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You re a jew?? You re just trolling me? lol
> 
> well done dude, you got me there
> 
> No, not really a "USA flag": it s from a cool old pc RPG game I played in 2000 called Fallout 2 (about a post nuked world)
> 
> well I will
Click to expand...

no sir i wasn't exactly trolling you!

lots of folx here including me welcome newbies or folx they aint seen before

by firing hamas type rockets to see what the reaction is

that way folx get to know each other much quicker

i always had a jewish mum; cant change that

but listening to wiser old zionists here has changed me from bein a rabid anti zionist into a discering one

but i cant stomach the israeli government

i know too much about what is really goin on under the surface propaganda on both sidesabout killing babies

gotta go to bed now; its 2:30 a.m in Uk Limey land

will respond to your private message tomorrow

welcome sir


----------



## Hossfly

kvetch said:


> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i have become a kind of zionist since joining this board and i am a jew
> 
> i reacted to the first..."give 'em hell" line in your post and saw a USA flag; usually a sign of ignorance arrogance and stupidity of the bash em kind on this board
> 
> so glad you aint quite like that sir!!!
> 
> i agree with you about Iran
> that's exactly what our chief rabbi in the Uk said
> 
> at least you got thanked by an angel and by peter pan; did you see that?
> 
> i would treasure that if I were you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You re a jew?? You re just trolling me? lol
> 
> well done dude, you got me there
> 
> No, not really a "USA flag": it s from a cool old pc RPG game I played in 2000 called Fallout 2 (about a post nuked world)
> 
> well I will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no sir i wasn't exactly trolling you!
> 
> lots of folx here including me welcome newbies or folx they aint seen before
> 
> by firing hamas type rockets to see what the reaction is
> 
> that way folx get to know much quicker
> 
> i always had a jewish mum; cant change that
> 
> but listening to wiser old zionists here has changed me from bein a rabid anti zionist into a discering one
> 
> but i cant stomach the israeli got
> 
> i know too much about what is really goin on under the surface propaganda about killing babies
> 
> gotta go to bed now; its 2:30 a.m in Uk Limey land
> 
> welcome sir
Click to expand...

Say g'night, Gracie.


----------



## kvetch

Hossfly said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You re a jew?? You re just trolling me? lol
> 
> well done dude, you got me there
> 
> No, not really a "USA flag": it s from a cool old pc RPG game I played in 2000 called Fallout 2 (about a post nuked world)
> 
> well I will
> 
> 
> 
> no sir i wasn't exactly trolling you!
> 
> lots of folx here including me welcome newbies or folx they aint seen before
> 
> by firing hamas type rockets to see what the reaction is
> 
> that way folx get to know much quicker
> 
> i always had a jewish mum; cant change that
> 
> but listening to wiser old zionists here has changed me from bein a rabid anti zionist into a discering one
> 
> but i cant stomach the israeli got
> 
> i know too much about what is really goin on under the surface propaganda about killing babies
> 
> gotta go to bed now; its 2:30 a.m in Uk Limey land
> 
> welcome sir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say g'night, Gracie.
Click to expand...

g'night hossie n angel n rosie n all


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> no sir i wasn't exactly trolling you!
> 
> lots of folx here including me welcome newbies or folx they aint seen before
> 
> by firing hamas type rockets to see what the reaction is
> 
> that way folx get to know much quicker
> 
> i always had a jewish mum; cant change that
> 
> but listening to wiser old zionists here has changed me from bein a rabid anti zionist into a discering one
> 
> but i cant stomach the israeli got
> 
> i know too much about what is really goin on under the surface propaganda about killing babies
> 
> gotta go to bed now; its 2:30 a.m in Uk Limey land
> 
> welcome sir
> 
> 
> 
> Say g'night, Gracie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> g'night hossie n angel n rosie n all
Click to expand...



Sleep tight


----------



## P F Tinmore

Munin said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m not a zionist, I m not even a jew.
> 
> I m an outsider in this conflict and I m tired of the hypocrisy of this conflict. Firing rockets from within civilian populations and then pushing your dead babies and kids into the camera to gain support, it is sickening and insulting for my intelligence and that of many other people. And then you have guys here on this forum trying to gain some support for "their side" from dead kids that died from provoced attacks from their own government.
> 
> 
> Yes I know that the situation isn't fair for palistinians, but look at the difference between a Fatah owned territory and a Hamas owned territory. Are palistinians under Fatah being bombed to death? Yet they have the same enemy called Israel.
> 
> 
> It must be that Hamas is the only different thing that gets palestinians bombed, yet you retards supporting them are to stupid to acknowledge it. Yes yes, call me a zionist without knowing who I am or what religion I have (if I even have any) ... really makes you sound intelligent.
> 
> And then there is the other factor: Iran. It is Iran that supports both Hamas & the Hezbollah (that other muslim terrorist group that abused the hospitality of the Libanese Christians to take over half their country), guess who is probably sending those rockets to Hamas?
> 
> Yes maybe this is just an inderect war waged by Iran abusing palistinians for Iranian objectives
Click to expand...




> Yes I know that the situation isn't fair for palistinians, but look at the difference between a Fatah owned territory and a Hamas owned territory.



Indeed, there is a difference. What has Israel told you that difference is.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there would never be any elections in Gaza in the future, with Hamas in power.
> 
> 
> 
> hamas won the elections and would do do again
> because it gets so much help for its sick agendas from israel
> 
> sad but true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps on your planet, but here on Earth, Hamas has consistently refused to allow any elections in Gaza because it knows it would lose.
Click to expand...


Of course that is not true.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> hamas won the elections and would do do again
> because it gets so much help for its sick agendas from israel
> 
> sad but true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps on your planet, but here on Earth, Hamas has consistently refused to allow any elections in Gaza because it knows it would lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course that is not true.
Click to expand...


You mean, of course, you don't like it, but we both know it's true.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m not a zionist, I m not even a jew.
> 
> I m an outsider in this conflict and I m tired of the hypocrisy of this conflict. Firing rockets from within civilian populations and then pushing your dead babies and kids into the camera to gain support, it is sickening and insulting for my intelligence and that of many other people. And then you have guys here on this forum trying to gain some support for "their side" from dead kids that died from provoced attacks from their own government.
> 
> 
> Yes I know that the situation isn't fair for palistinians, but look at the difference between a Fatah owned territory and a Hamas owned territory. Are palistinians under Fatah being bombed to death? Yet they have the same enemy called Israel.
> 
> 
> It must be that Hamas is the only different thing that gets palestinians bombed, yet you retards supporting them are to stupid to acknowledge it. Yes yes, call me a zionist without knowing who I am or what religion I have (if I even have any) ... really makes you sound intelligent.
> 
> And then there is the other factor: Iran. It is Iran that supports both Hamas & the Hezbollah (that other muslim terrorist group that abused the hospitality of the Libanese Christians to take over half their country), guess who is probably sending those rockets to Hamas?
> 
> Yes maybe this is just an inderect war waged by Iran abusing palistinians for Iranian objectives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know that the situation isn't fair for palistinians, but look at the difference between a Fatah owned territory and a Hamas owned territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, there is a difference. What has Israel told you that difference is.
Click to expand...

What's the difference, Governor? Seriously.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I m not a zionist, I m not even a jew.
> 
> I m an outsider in this conflict and I m tired of the hypocrisy of this conflict. Firing rockets from within civilian populations and then pushing your dead babies and kids into the camera to gain support, it is sickening and insulting for my intelligence and that of many other people. And then you have guys here on this forum trying to gain some support for "their side" from dead kids that died from provoced attacks from their own government.
> 
> 
> Yes I know that the situation isn't fair for palistinians, but look at the difference between a Fatah owned territory and a Hamas owned territory. Are palistinians under Fatah being bombed to death? Yet they have the same enemy called Israel.
> 
> 
> It must be that Hamas is the only different thing that gets palestinians bombed, yet you retards supporting them are to stupid to acknowledge it. Yes yes, call me a zionist without knowing who I am or what religion I have (if I even have any) ... really makes you sound intelligent.
> 
> And then there is the other factor: Iran. It is Iran that supports both Hamas & the Hezbollah (that other muslim terrorist group that abused the hospitality of the Libanese Christians to take over half their country), guess who is probably sending those rockets to Hamas?
> 
> Yes maybe this is just an inderect war waged by Iran abusing palistinians for Iranian objectives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know that the situation isn't fair for palistinians, but look at the difference between a Fatah owned territory and a Hamas owned territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, there is a difference. What has Israel told you that difference is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the difference, Governor? Seriously.
Click to expand...


Seriously, what is the difference?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, there is a difference. What has Israel told you that difference is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, Governor? Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, what is the difference?
Click to expand...

Go piss up a rope, Tinmore. Be careful it doesn't drip in your eye.


----------



## AnjelicaT

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps on your planet, but here on Earth, Hamas has consistently refused to allow any elections in Gaza because it knows it would lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, of course, you don't like it, but we both know it's true.
Click to expand...


Fatah allege that Hamas have banned elections and have refused to hold them 3 times now because they know they would lose as people have seen how much more peaceful things are under Fatah.  Can't provide a link right now as I'm on the IPad but there are plenty of articles out there.


----------



## AnjelicaT

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, Governor? Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what is the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go piss up a rope, Tinmore. Be careful it doesn't drip in your eye.
Click to expand...


And Kvetch wonders why no-one debates with this joker?
Lol


----------



## P F Tinmore

AnjelicaT said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, of course, you don't like it, but we both know it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fatah allege that Hamas have banned elections and have refused to hold them 3 times now because they know they would lose as people have seen how much more peaceful things are under Fatah.  Can't provide a link right now as I'm on the IPad but there are plenty of articles out there.
Click to expand...


In the last election, Fatah lost and Hamas won in nationwide elections.

If Fatah lost, why is it ruling the West bank?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, Governor? Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what is the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go piss up a rope, Tinmore. Be careful it doesn't drip in your eye.
Click to expand...


Does that mean that you do not know?


----------



## Hossfly

AnjelicaT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what is the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Go piss up a rope, Tinmore. Be careful it doesn't drip in your eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Kvetch wonders why no-one debates with this joker?
> Lol
Click to expand...

People may have noticed that Tinnie and George are pretty subdued the past couple days. That's because they haven't gotten their scripts from Hamas Hq. That's because the Hq has been Hellfired upon and is just a big hole in the ground. Now the 2 puppets are looking like Obama without a Teleprompter.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what is the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Go piss up a rope, Tinmore. Be careful it doesn't drip in your eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean that you do not know?
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying. Lay it upon us. Please


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go piss up a rope, Tinmore. Be careful it doesn't drip in your eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Kvetch wonders why no-one debates with this joker?
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People may have noticed that Tinnie and George are pretty subdued the past couple days. That's because they haven't gotten their scripts from Hamas Hq. That's because the Hq has been Hellfired upon and is just a big hole in the ground. Now the 2 puppets are looking like Obama without a Teleprompter.
Click to expand...


Unlike some people, I do have a life. And I have been working extra hours.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go piss up a rope, Tinmore. Be careful it doesn't drip in your eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that you do not know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying. Lay it upon us. Please
Click to expand...


If you can answer this question you will have most of your answer.



> In the last election, Fatah lost and Hamas won in nationwide elections.
> 
> If Fatah lost, why is it ruling the West bank?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that you do not know?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying. Lay it upon us. Please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can answer this question you will have most of your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last election, Fatah lost and Hamas won in nationwide elections.
> 
> If Fatah lost, why is it ruling the West bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Because Simon sez?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying. Lay it upon us. Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can answer this question you will have most of your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last election, Fatah lost and Hamas won in nationwide elections.
> 
> If Fatah lost, why is it ruling the West bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Simon sez?
Click to expand...


Well then, there you go.


----------



## kvetch

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what is the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Go piss up a rope, Tinmore. Be careful it doesn't drip in your eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean that you do not know?
Click to expand...

no tinny

perish the thought

its a wise old jewish hasidic saying


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Why don't you tell the truth?
Why are the people of Gaza allowing missiles to be launched into Israel in populated areas from Gaza?


----------



## kvetch

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not thinking about it at all.  You just like the idea that Cast Lead was a disaster for Israel, whether it's true or not.  You don't like Sharon and you don't want to admin that his actions in the West Bank during the second intifada established peaceful relations between Israel and the West Bank Arabs for the first time in nearly a century.
> 
> 
> 
> well your hero, that sadistic vile mass murdering sharon of squad 101, wiping out whole pal villages in the 50s and 60s too I think
> 
> 20,000 killed in 1982 in his invasion of lebanin which caused hizbollah to grow into what it is now
> 
> 10 years of donations to hamas from 1967
> 
> then retreating under fire from Hamas gaza in a cowardly way betraying 5,000 heroic zio thieves
> 
> i doubt your worship will stir your heroic idol Sharon from his well deserved coma to come and rescue Israel from decadent bleeding heart softies like Olmert and Nut-yahoo
> 
> But keep on wailing and worshipping him and see if god grants your prayers
> 
> and no i will not waste loads of time at 2:30 a.m. arguing every detail with you because its futile
> i did it before and could do it again but i wont, sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, you have not thought about anything but your prejudices.  Nothing you have said contradicts anything I said in my original post.
Click to expand...

too much

i never saiid otherwise

i am a rusty hound dog and would have to spend hours on wiki lookin up stuff i have half forgotten about israeli history and you probably know your version of it better than i do

i spent 2 full days doing this with that settler Y-Kohen who had all his stuff and a well organised mountain of old style zio hasbara ready to shoot

no point in this palava i concluded.

tho y-kohen soon disappeared instantly, crushed by an adversary he could not fight.............his wife!

if I am in a history mood i may lock historical horns with you but usually i aint


----------



## kvetch

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you tell the truth?
> Why are the people of Gaza allowing missiles to be launched into Israel in populated areas from Gaza?
Click to expand...

the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter

none whatsoever

that's what is so cruel

they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too

enough to drive anyone psychotic and suicidally depressed too


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kvetch said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell the truth?
> Why are the people of Gaza allowing missiles to be launched into Israel in populated areas from Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
Click to expand...


They don't? Hey Israel they're setting up missiles to be fired in this area. Is all they would have to say. Remaining silent is just as bad as those firing the missiles into the civilian populace of Israel.
I bet you could careless about those missiles strikes killing Israeli's civilians.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> mamzer dear------let this thread SLIP DOWN-----I am tired of looking at the NAME THAT ORIGINATED IT   ------and the title is so   GOEBBELS        as to your brilliant comment----my little mamzer------very nice---now go to bed so you have the energy to be a mamzer tomorrow-------there's a good little mamzer


rosie i am so glad to hear you are at long last tiring of the very name of sherri

i will obey your mitzvot and i hereby issue you with a mitzvot to ignore and avoid sherri

she is only getting worse every time you launch another rocket at her

bit like hamas does under a salvo of zio rockets just like now and i hear from auntie BBC that they are still at it

good morning...its sunny here in london and i is in a good mood..............namaste, mata ji xxx


----------



## CandySlice

kvetch said:


> Munin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retards firing rockets at a superpower are asking to be bombed, give em what they want.
> 
> Any other non western superpower would ve wiped out Gaza from the map performing a real genocide on the population, what do you think the Russians or the Chinese do with muslims like the Hamas terrorists?
> 
> Be glad that Israel is the neighbour of Gaza instead of Russia or China, we d be talking about a Gaza crater if  they were the neighbour of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think God is giving you victory or protecting your people, just look at the casualty numbers: they contradict it, the retards firing rockets are getting their asses kicked and they will get their asses kicked again soon when another ground war starts (the last one kicked Hamas ass too)
> 
> 
> 
> typical bogstandard ignorant zionist drivel
> 
> booooooooooring too
> 
> gaza's terrorist leaders, some of them want exactly what israel is doin to them
> 
> cast lead was a disaster for israel, and strengthened hamas
> made israel look terrible and changed world opinion against it, big time
> they hope to repeat it
> 
> *lets hope neither happens
> that's what any HUMAN would say*
Click to expand...


Why do you have to be a 'zionist' or any other name to see Israel has stood down for long enough?

What's worse is we have to back their play, or we should, but since the Middle East sees Obama as weak and ineffectual they feel free to get up to all sorts of deviltry.
I like to think if people fired rockets at us we'd retaliate too but we are in the Age of Appeasment now and will probably do nothing but want to 'discuss' it.


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell the truth?
> Why are the people of Gaza allowing missiles to be launched into Israel in populated areas from Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> enough to drive anyone psychotic and suicidally depressed too
Click to expand...

 

They voted for Hamas, being aware of their charter, their aspirations to obliterate their neighbours and in the knowledge that they would continue to put them in harms way in their desire to kill Israeli's.  They have to take some of the responsibility I'm afraid.  And yes, I know Hamas bought their votes to some degree with their 'social' works and the fact that they appeared to be less corrupt than Feteh, but still the voters knew they elected a gvmt sworn to their neighbours destruction and therefore knew they would find themselves in postitions such as they do today.  Now Hamas' social works consist of stealing food and aid meant for the people, executing people in the street without trial, placing them in harms way day in and day out, and refusing to allow elections that they know Fateh could now win.  Why haven't the pals had their Arab 'Spring' if they are simply victims of their gomnt?


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell the truth?
> Why are the people of Gaza allowing missiles to be launched into Israel in populated areas from Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> enough to drive anyone psychotic and suicidally depressed too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They voted for Hamas, being aware of their charter, their aspirations to obliterate their neighbours and in the knowledge that they would continue to put them in harms way in their desire to kill Israeli's.  They have to take some of the responsibility I'm afraid.  And yes, I know Hamas bought their votes to some degree with their 'social' works and the fact that they appeared to be less corrupt than Feteh, but still the voters knew they elected a gvmt sworn to their neighbours destruction and therefore knew they would find themselves in postitions such as they do today.  Now Hamas' social works consist of stealing food and aid meant for the people, executing people in the street without trial, placing them in harms way day in and day out, and refusing to allow elections that they know Fateh could now win.  Why haven't the pals had their Arab 'Spring' if they are simply victims of their gomnt?
Click to expand...


Well said. The people got what they asked for now it'll be for somebody else to come in and clean up their mess and guess who that's gonna be? Any takers?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell the truth?
> Why are the people of Gaza allowing missiles to be launched into Israel in populated areas from Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't? Hey Israel they're setting up missiles to be fired in this area. Is all they would have to say. Remaining silent is just as bad as those firing the missiles into the civilian populace of Israel.
> I bet you could careless about those missiles strikes killing Israeli's civilians.
Click to expand...


bigrebnc1,

Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza  like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,

 firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.

Why do you want to kill children and civilians in  Gaza and support their killings?

Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!

THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't? Hey Israel they're setting up missiles to be fired in this area. Is all they would have to say. Remaining silent is just as bad as those firing the missiles into the civilian populace of Israel.
> I bet you could careless about those missiles strikes killing Israeli's civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

 

Why do you support Hamas killing their own people, their own women and children, including the people who voted for them?  Cos u iz evil


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't? Hey Israel they're setting up missiles to be fired in this area. Is all they would have to say. Remaining silent is just as bad as those firing the missiles into the civilian populace of Israel.
> I bet you could careless about those missiles strikes killing Israeli's civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza  like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in  Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

For Sherri:

israel today | Israel News | IDF Rabbi tweets prophecy pointing to Messiah's coming - israel today | Israel News


----------



## CandySlice

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't? Hey Israel they're setting up missiles to be fired in this area. Is all they would have to say. Remaining silent is just as bad as those firing the missiles into the civilian populace of Israel.
> I bet you could careless about those missiles strikes killing Israeli's civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza  like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in  Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


So Hama rockets don't kill women and children. Is that right? How noble of them.
You live in a fairyland, honey. Time to grow up.


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't? Hey Israel they're setting up missiles to be fired in this area. Is all they would have to say. Remaining silent is just as bad as those firing the missiles into the civilian populace of Israel.
> I bet you could careless about those missiles strikes killing Israeli's civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support Hamas killing their own people, their own women and children, including the people who voted for them?  Cos u iz evil
Click to expand...


I think in Sherri-land that is known as magical thinking. If I didn't see it, it didn't happen.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

CandySlice said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> enough to drive anyone psychotic and suicidally depressed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted for Hamas, being aware of their charter, their aspirations to obliterate their neighbours and in the knowledge that they would continue to put them in harms way in their desire to kill Israeli's.  They have to take some of the responsibility I'm afraid.  And yes, I know Hamas bought their votes to some degree with their 'social' works and the fact that they appeared to be less corrupt than Feteh, but still the voters knew they elected a gvmt sworn to their neighbours destruction and therefore knew they would find themselves in postitions such as they do today.  Now Hamas' social works consist of stealing food and aid meant for the people, executing people in the street without trial, placing them in harms way day in and day out, and refusing to allow elections that they know Fateh could now win.  Why haven't the pals had their Arab 'Spring' if they are simply victims of their gomnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said. The people got what they asked for now it'll be for somebody else to come in a clean up their mess and guess who that's gonna be? Any takers?
Click to expand...


Do you shit every morning on your neighbor's doorstep and then scream at him to clean it up?

It would be much better that, then supporting Israel's deliberate killing and deliberately wrecked carnage upon 1.7 human beings in Gaza, as you are doing here, as you worry how to clean up or is it cover up the crimes against humanity Israel is committing in Gaza!

No concern for the injured human beings in Gaza, the dying in Gaza, are you human?

You do not look human!

i guess taht explains your name!

War brings out Inhumanity in some of us!

sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Sherri, stop insulting the IAF and IDF:  you're making a real fool of yourself!

If the Israelis were EVER seeking to kill civilians in Gaza, there'd have been hundreds of thousands of dead in Cast Lead.  Look in your history books at the firebombing of Dresden:  WW2 technology is enough to do that, don't need bunker busters or drones.

The fact that such levels of casualties did NOT exist, is demonstration that NO SUCH INTENT existed for the Israeli government and command (individual troops MAY have had such evil intent, but that certainly was not the goal of CL).

The fact that HAMAS hasn't created high levels of casualties in southern Israel is NOT proof of anything regarding their intentions.  We know their equipment, training and intel are not the equal of the IDF's - but their INTENT????  That's in their Charter, and their speeches, and their dressing toddlers in 'suicide bomb' vests - even in the HAMAS kiddy TV shows.

Stop telling lies in your pursuit of 'humanitarianism'.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't? Hey Israel they're setting up missiles to be fired in this area. Is all they would have to say. Remaining silent is just as bad as those firing the missiles into the civilian populace of Israel.
> I bet you could careless about those missiles strikes killing Israeli's civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza  like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in  Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

You seem to be supporting the murder of Israeli civilians why don't you go to gaza and pin point that missile launch sites and save some civilians lives before they are killed in Israeli cities?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Today, Isreal is targeting the Media in Gaza.

In one report, I read of a journalist losing his leg.

The truth about Gaza cannot be silenced, journalists from all over our world will keep reporting on Israel's crimes against humanity in Gaza! Even as their babies keep being attacked and killed, as the journalist from the BBC's baby was burned alive, addressed in the Opening Post. 

Israeli strikes destroy Russian TV office in Gaza

Israeli strikes destroy Russian TV office in Gaza

"Moscow, Nov 18 An Israeli air strike on a media compound in the Gaza Strip has destroyed the office of Russia Today TV channel. The office of RT's Arabic-language channel Rusiya Al-Yaum was shelled by the Israeli forces early Sunday, according to the RT press office. The TV channels filming crew was not affected as they had left the building about an hour before the Israeli planes delivered the strike, the press office said."

And I read of other journalists targeted in this same attack.

"RTs office was located on the eleventh floor of the building, which also accommodates Britains Sky News, Italian RAI, German ARD, Kuwait-TV and Palestinian news agencies."


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Today, Isreal is targeting the Media in Gaza.
> 
> In one report, I read of a journalist losing his leg.
> 
> The truth about Gaza cannot be silenced, journalists from all over our world will keep reporting on Israel's crimes against humanity in Gaza! Even as their babies keep being attacked and killed, as the journalist from the BBC's baby was burned alive, addressed in the Opening Post.
> 
> Israeli strikes destroy Russian TV office in Gaza
> 
> Israeli strikes destroy Russian TV office in Gaza
> 
> "Moscow, Nov 18 An Israeli air strike on a media compound in the Gaza Strip has destroyed the office of Russia Today TV channel. The office of RT's Arabic-language channel Rusiya Al-Yaum was shelled by the Israeli forces early Sunday, according to the RT press office. The TV channels filming crew was not affected as they had left the building about an hour before the Israeli planes delivered the strike, the press office said."
> 
> And I read of other journalists targeted in this same attack.
> 
> "RTs office was located on the eleventh floor of the building, which also accommodates Britains Sky News, Italian RAI, German ARD, Kuwait-TV and Palestinian news agencies."


Sherri: For Your Eyes Only

israel today | Israel News | Watch: Israel works to avoid collateral damage - israel today | Israel News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Sherri, stop insulting the IAF and IDF:  you're making a real fool of yourself!
> 
> If the Israelis were EVER seeking to kill civilians in Gaza, there'd have been hundreds of thousands of dead in Cast Lead.  Look in your history books at the firebombing of Dresden:  WW2 technology is enough to do that, don't need bunker busters or drones.
> 
> The fact that such levels of casualties did NOT exist, is demonstration that NO SUCH INTENT existed for the Israeli government and command (individual troops MAY have had such evil intent, but that certainly was not the goal of CL).
> 
> The fact that HAMAS hasn't created high levels of casualties in southern Israel is NOT proof of anything regarding their intentions.  We know their equipment, training and intel are not the equal of the IDF's - but their INTENT????  That's in their Charter, and their speeches, and their dressing toddlers in 'suicide bomb' vests - even in the HAMAS kiddy TV shows.
> 
> Stop telling lies in your pursuit of 'humanitarianism'.



mBHunter or whatever your name is today, 

I am telling no lies!

And thank God, I am not a cheerleader cheering on the deliberate killings of babies in Gaza, as you are!

Israel is killing civilians in Gaza and you are cheering them on!

YOU ARE DISGUSTING!

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Today, Isreal is targeting the Media in Gaza.
> 
> In one report, I read of a journalist losing his leg.
> 
> The truth about Gaza cannot be silenced, journalists from all over our world will keep reporting on Israel's crimes against humanity in Gaza! Even as their babies keep being attacked and killed, as the journalist from the BBC's baby was burned alive, addressed in the Opening Post.
> 
> Israeli strikes destroy Russian TV office in Gaza
> 
> Israeli strikes destroy Russian TV office in Gaza
> 
> "Moscow, Nov 18 An Israeli air strike on a media compound in the Gaza Strip has destroyed the office of Russia Today TV channel. The office of RT's Arabic-language channel Rusiya Al-Yaum was shelled by the Israeli forces early Sunday, according to the RT press office. The TV channels filming crew was not affected as they had left the building about an hour before the Israeli planes delivered the strike, the press office said."
> 
> And I read of other journalists targeted in this same attack.
> 
> "RTs office was located on the eleventh floor of the building, which also accommodates Britains Sky News, Italian RAI, German ARD, Kuwait-TV and Palestinian news agencies."


 


Tiny lil tidbit the Anti-Christ, Sherri, seems to have overlooked.  Hamas had deliberately set up its comminication kit on top of the building in the hope that Israel would then kill Western and Arabic reporters causing a storm of media outrage against Israel.  Israel took out the communications equipments and only damaged the top 1 1/2 uninhabited floors in the process.  Well done IAF .


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, Isreal is targeting the Media in Gaza.
> 
> In one report, I read of a journalist losing his leg.
> 
> The truth about Gaza cannot be silenced, journalists from all over our world will keep reporting on Israel's crimes against humanity in Gaza! Even as their babies keep being attacked and killed, as the journalist from the BBC's baby was burned alive, addressed in the Opening Post.
> 
> Israeli strikes destroy Russian TV office in Gaza
> 
> Israeli strikes destroy Russian TV office in Gaza
> 
> "Moscow, Nov 18 An Israeli air strike on a media compound in the Gaza Strip has destroyed the office of Russia Today TV channel. The office of RT's Arabic-language channel Rusiya Al-Yaum was shelled by the Israeli forces early Sunday, according to the RT press office. The TV channels filming crew was not affected as they had left the building about an hour before the Israeli planes delivered the strike, the press office said."
> 
> And I read of other journalists targeted in this same attack.
> 
> "RTs office was located on the eleventh floor of the building, which also accommodates Britains Sky News, Italian RAI, German ARD, Kuwait-TV and Palestinian news agencies."
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri: For Your Eyes Only
> 
> israel today | Israel News | Watch: Israel works to avoid collateral damage - israel today | Israel News
Click to expand...

P.S. Sherri, did you see my comment below the bigger box showing the strike? I posted it on FaceBook.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am going to church now, and I will be Praying for God to have Mercy on the souls of all all the Israeli war criminals and their supporters  and their cheerleaders here on this Palestine discussion board, as hard as that is going to be for me to do, I am committing to doing in! I will Pray that Prayer, thinking specifically of Jesus words as He was crucified, Forgive them Father, they know not what they do.

And of course my Prayers are with the people in Palestine, as they encounter US made weapons raining down on them,launched by Israel, and may God have mercy on the souls all Americans and Israelis, and we certainly do not deserve it!

And the peacemakers throughout Palestine, I will pray for them, too!

I think that covers all of the people in Palestine, and America, there are really only two groups, those who support peace and those who support war, and they all/both need our Prayers!

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, stop insulting the IAF and IDF: you're making a real fool of yourself!
> 
> If the Israelis were EVER seeking to kill civilians in Gaza, there'd have been hundreds of thousands of dead in Cast Lead. Look in your history books at the firebombing of Dresden: WW2 technology is enough to do that, don't need bunker busters or drones.
> 
> The fact that such levels of casualties did NOT exist, is demonstration that NO SUCH INTENT existed for the Israeli government and command (individual troops MAY have had such evil intent, but that certainly was not the goal of CL).
> 
> The fact that HAMAS hasn't created high levels of casualties in southern Israel is NOT proof of anything regarding their intentions. We know their equipment, training and intel are not the equal of the IDF's - but their INTENT???? That's in their Charter, and their speeches, and their dressing toddlers in 'suicide bomb' vests - even in the HAMAS kiddy TV shows.
> 
> 
> 
> And thank God, I am not a cheerleader cheering on the deliberate killings of babies in Gaza, as you are!
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but you are, Sherri.  You are Hamas' number 1 fan, and only Hamas are causing the 'deliberate killings' of palestinians. You can't spread their filthy lies and propaganda quickly enough, either.  Shame on you.
Click to expand...


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am going to church now, and I will be Praying for God to have Mercy on the souls of all all the Israeli war criminals and their supporters and their cheerleaders here on this Palestine discussion board, as hard as that is going to be for me to do, I am committing to doing in! I will Pray that Prayer, thinking specifically of Jesus words as He was crucified, Forgive them Father, they know not what they do.
> 
> And of course my Prayers are with the people in Palestine, as they encounter US made weapons raining down on them,launched by Israel, may God have mercy on the souls all Americans and Israelis, and we certainly do not deserve it!


 

Good luck with that.


----------



## MHunterB

.......and that's the POLITE word for what she is doing here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am going to church now, and I will be Praying for God to have Mercy on the souls of all all the Israeli war criminals and their supporters  and their cheerleaders here on this Palestine discussion board, as hard as that is going to be for me to do, I am committing to doing in! I will Pray that Prayer, thinking specifically of Jesus words as He was crucified, Forgive them Father, they know not what they do.
> 
> And of course my Prayers are with the people in Palestine, as they encounter US made weapons raining down on them,launched by Israel, may God have mercy on the souls all Americans and Israelis, and we certainly do not deserve it!



Why do you condone the premeditated attacks on Israeli civilians?


----------



## MHunterB

The Shepherd's Chapel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am thinking the above church would be Sherri's kind of place.....


----------



## CandySlice

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> They voted for Hamas, being aware of their charter, their aspirations to obliterate their neighbours and in the knowledge that they would continue to put them in harms way in their desire to kill Israeli's.  They have to take some of the responsibility I'm afraid.  And yes, I know Hamas bought their votes to some degree with their 'social' works and the fact that they appeared to be less corrupt than Feteh, but still the voters knew they elected a gvmt sworn to their neighbours destruction and therefore knew they would find themselves in postitions such as they do today.  Now Hamas' social works consist of stealing food and aid meant for the people, executing people in the street without trial, placing them in harms way day in and day out, and refusing to allow elections that they know Fateh could now win.  Why haven't the pals had their Arab 'Spring' if they are simply victims of their gomnt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. The people got what they asked for now it'll be for somebody else to come in a clean up their mess and guess who that's gonna be? Any takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you shit every morning on your neighbor's doorstep and then scream at him to clean it up?
> 
> It would be much better that, then supporting Israel's deliberate killing and deliberately wrecked carnage upon 1.7 human beings in Gaza, as you are doing here, as you worry how to clean up or is it cover up the crimes against humanity Israel is committing in Gaza!
> 
> No concern for the injured human beings in Gaza, the dying in Gaza, are you human?
> 
> You do not look human!
> 
> i guess taht explains your name!
> 
> War brings out Inhumanity in some of us!
> 
> sherri
Click to expand...


'I' don't look human because those are CATS.


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to church now, and I will be Praying for God to have Mercy on the souls of all all the Israeli war criminals and their supporters and their cheerleaders here on this Palestine discussion board, as hard as that is going to be for me to do, I am committing to doing in! I will Pray that Prayer, thinking specifically of Jesus words as He was crucified, Forgive them Father, they know not what they do.
> 
> And of course my Prayers are with the people in Palestine, as they encounter US made weapons raining down on them,launched by Israel, may God have mercy on the souls all Americans and Israelis, and we certainly do not deserve it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Praying for mayhem. What a concept!


----------



## MHunterB

Military equipment of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just an FYI - American defense contactors produce weapons and equipment which are used by many NATO nations and other allies of the US.  They are contracted and paid for by the militaries of those nations under approval of the US Government.

And being a hotbed of 'high-tech' and 'start-up'  companies, Israel has developed some military equipment of its own - which is also for sale to allies under approval of its government.


----------



## AnjelicaT

CandySlice said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. The people got what they asked for now it'll be for somebody else to come in a clean up their mess and guess who that's gonna be? Any takers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you shit every morning on your neighbor's doorstep and then scream at him to clean it up?
> 
> It would be much better that, then supporting Israel's deliberate killing and deliberately wrecked carnage upon 1.7 human beings in Gaza, as you are doing here, as you worry how to clean up or is it cover up the crimes against humanity Israel is committing in Gaza!
> 
> No concern for the injured human beings in Gaza, the dying in Gaza, are you human?
> 
> You do not look human!
> 
> i guess taht explains your name!
> 
> War brings out Inhumanity in some of us!
> 
> sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'I' don't look human because those are CATS.
Click to expand...

 


Ha ha ha ha


----------



## CandySlice

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am going to church now, and I will be Praying for God to have Mercy on the souls of all all the Israeli war criminals and their supporters  and their cheerleaders here on this Palestine discussion board, as hard as that is going to be for me to do, I am committing to doing in! I will Pray that Prayer, thinking specifically of Jesus words as He was crucified, Forgive them Father, they know not what they do.
> 
> And of course my Prayers are with the people in Palestine, as they encounter US made weapons raining down on them,launched by Israel, and may God have mercy on the souls all Americans and Israelis, and we certainly do not deserve it!
> 
> And the peacemakers throughout Palestine, I will pray for them, too!
> 
> I think that covers all of the people in Palestine, and America, there are really only two groups, those who support peace and those who support war, and they all/both need our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri




While you're at it, Sherri, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to remember Jesus was a Jew.


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you shit every morning on your neighbor's doorstep and then scream at him to clean it up?
> 
> It would be much better that, then supporting Israel's deliberate killing and deliberately wrecked carnage upon 1.7 human beings in Gaza, as you are doing here, as you worry how to clean up or is it cover up the crimes against humanity Israel is committing in Gaza!
> 
> No concern for the injured human beings in Gaza, the dying in Gaza, are you human?
> 
> You do not look human!
> 
> i guess taht explains your name!
> 
> War brings out Inhumanity in some of us!
> 
> sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'I' don't look human because those are CATS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha
Click to expand...


My babies. Candy and Slice. Darkle is not pictured.


----------



## AnjelicaT

CandySlice said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to church now, and I will be Praying for God to have Mercy on the souls of all all the Israeli war criminals and their supporters and their cheerleaders here on this Palestine discussion board, as hard as that is going to be for me to do, I am committing to doing in! I will Pray that Prayer, thinking specifically of Jesus words as He was crucified, Forgive them Father, they know not what they do.
> 
> And of course my Prayers are with the people in Palestine, as they encounter US made weapons raining down on them,launched by Israel, may God have mercy on the souls all Americans and Israelis, and we certainly do not deserve it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Praying for mayhem. What a concept!
Click to expand...

 

I think she just heard the adhan from her 'church'


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Five women and eight Palestinian children killed on Sunday.


----------



## AnjelicaT

CandySlice said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'I' don't look human because those are CATS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My babies. Candy and Slice. Darkle is not pictured.
Click to expand...

 

Aww, they are luffly, Candyslice.  The little one at the back looks just like my Mizzie.  Sadly she passed away a year ago - she was 20 years old.  I still miss her so much.  She was such a character and seemed to think she was a doggie as I have dogs too and she identified more with the dogs than with her cat parents.  Darkle is a lovely name.


----------



## kvetch

CandySlice said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'I' don't look human because those are CATS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My babies. Candy and Slice. Darkle is not pictured.
Click to expand...

*Today, a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration &#8212; that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There is no such thing as death; life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves.......now here's Tom with the weather!'
*

now you are talkin angel

better than borin old popcake

that is what i have learned as vedic truth

we are indeed all one

god isn't dead

we and everything are god

or any label you wanna give it

better still, no label at all

such as "What is"....as in buddhism

or oy veh....that's hin-jew speak


----------



## AnjelicaT

CandySlice said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to church now, and I will be Praying for God to have Mercy on the souls of all all the Israeli war criminals and their supporters and their cheerleaders here on this Palestine discussion board, as hard as that is going to be for me to do, I am committing to doing in! I will Pray that Prayer, thinking specifically of Jesus words as He was crucified, Forgive them Father, they know not what they do.
> 
> And of course my Prayers are with the people in Palestine, as they encounter US made weapons raining down on them,launched by Israel, and may God have mercy on the souls all Americans and Israelis, and we certainly do not deserve it!
> 
> And the peacemakers throughout Palestine, I will pray for them, too!
> 
> I think that covers all of the people in Palestine, and America, there are really only two groups, those who support peace and those who support war, and they all/both need our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it, Sherri, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to remember Jesus was a Jew.
Click to expand...

 

Sherri seems to be a little confused on that score, Candyslice.  You see, Sherri says Isa and JC are one and the same, so she prays to Isa/JC.  Isa bears absolutely no resemblence to Jesus of the NT and is going to come down and destroy churches and all signs of non-islamic religions, and all people who refuse to accept Shariah and Islam.  And he was of course a muslim according to muslims


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies. Candy and Slice. Darkle is not pictured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Today, a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration  that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There is no such thing as death; life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves.......now here's Tom with the weather!'*
> 
> 
> now you are talkin angel
> 
> better than borin old popcake
> 
> that is what i have learned as vedic truth
> 
> we are indeed all one
> 
> god isn't dead
> 
> we and everything are god
> 
> or any label you wanna give it
Click to expand...

 

No I'm not 
(Its Candy's sig - a good one it is too)
How are you today, Kvetchie sweetie?
I hope you are well.


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies. Candy and Slice. Darkle is not pictured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, they are luffly, Candyslice.  The little one at the back looks just like my Mizzie.  Sadly she passed away a year ago - she was 20 years old.  I still miss her so much.  She was such a character and seemed to think she was a doggie as I have dogs too and she identified more with the dogs than with her cat parents.  Darkle is a lovely name.
Click to expand...


I'll have to get the three of them together for another pic. Slice is a smokie color but Darkle is jet black. Laying on the floor together they look like a huge fluffy bath mat with a little white trim.
I wish I could have dogs but I travel.


----------



## AnjelicaT

BecauseIKnow said:


> Five women and eight Palestinian children killed on Sunday.


 
Thats very sad, Bcoz.  I hope your friends/family are as OK as they can be.


----------



## CandySlice

kvetch said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies. Candy and Slice. Darkle is not pictured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Today, a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration  that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There is no such thing as death; life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves.......now here's Tom with the weather!'
> *
> 
> now you are talkin angel
> 
> better than borin old popcake
> 
> that is what i have learned as vedic truth
> 
> we are indeed all one
> 
> god isn't dead
> 
> we and everything are god
> 
> or any label you wanna give it
Click to expand...


I was a big Bill Hicks fan. He came from here. Gone too soon.


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five women and eight Palestinian children killed on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very sad, Bcoz.  I hope your friends/family are as OK as they can be.
Click to expand...


iT'S ALWAYS THE INNOCENT THAT SUFFER THE MOST AND FOR WHAT???


----------



## BecauseIKnow

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five women and eight Palestinian children killed on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very sad, Bcoz.  I hope your friends/family are as OK as they can be.
Click to expand...


I'm sad, I can't talk, can't eat. 4 children who were my nieighbors were killed today, I used to buy those children snacks, I would take them and spoil them and take them around. I can't believe it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

CandySlice said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five women and eight Palestinian children killed on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very sad, Bcoz.  I hope your friends/family are as OK as they can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> iT'S ALWAYS THE INNOCENT THAT SUFFER THE MOST AND FOR WHAT???
Click to expand...


New world order? I don't know this world is really odd.....it's hard...we really need God to do something and change it.


----------



## CandySlice

It's funny to me that Sherri is going to church to pray. A priveledge most Palestinian women don't have.


----------



## AnjelicaT

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five women and eight Palestinian children killed on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very sad, Bcoz. I hope your friends/family are as OK as they can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sad, I can't talk, can't eat. 4 children who were my nieighbors were killed today, I used to buy those children snacks, I would take them and spoil them and take them around. I can't believe it.
Click to expand...

 

That is really terrible, Bcoz and my heart goes out to you and their families. 

Not a post in which to talk politics or blame.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very sad, Bcoz. I hope your friends/family are as OK as they can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sad, I can't talk, can't eat. 4 children who were my nieighbors were killed today, I used to buy those children snacks, I would take them and spoil them and take them around. I can't believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is really terrible, Bcoz and my heart goes out to you and their families.
> 
> Not a post in which to talk politics or blame.
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot. This really depresses me because I know what it means. You really have to be from Gaza to understand. If you were spending time in Gaza right now you would understand. 

Look up Harry Fear on youtube, he's from the UK and is reporting in Gaza right now. He knows the truth. Please check him out.

Btw, I've been almost directly hit by a drone strike in Gaza. I never say it in public, but the drone was not hitting anything, it hit a city area. 

And that changed my whole life.


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to church now, and I will be Praying for God to have Mercy on the souls of all all the Israeli war criminals and their supporters and their cheerleaders here on this Palestine discussion board, as hard as that is going to be for me to do, I am committing to doing in! I will Pray that Prayer, thinking specifically of Jesus words as He was crucified, Forgive them Father, they know not what they do.
> 
> And of course my Prayers are with the people in Palestine, as they encounter US made weapons raining down on them,launched by Israel, and may God have mercy on the souls all Americans and Israelis, and we certainly do not deserve it!
> 
> And the peacemakers throughout Palestine, I will pray for them, too!
> 
> I think that covers all of the people in Palestine, and America, there are really only two groups, those who support peace and those who support war, and they all/both need our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it, Sherri, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to remember Jesus was a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri seems to be a little confused on that score, Candyslice.  You see, Sherri says Isa and JC are one and the same, so she prays to Isa/JC.  Isa bears absolutely no resemblence to Jesus of the NT and is going to come down and destroy churches and all signs of non-islamic religions, and all people who refuse to accept Shariah and Islam.  And he was of course a muslim according to muslims
Click to expand...


Sherri is a deeply disturbed, deeply confused person. Probably not a good idea to prod her kind too much nor is it a good idea to live next door to them when they finally go off. And they Always go off, sooner or later.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

CandySlice said:


> It's funny to me that Sherri is going to church to pray. A priveledge most Palestinian women don't have.



That made no sense. Most Palestinians are Muslims, but  a lot in the West Bank are Christians and there are plenty of churches there.....


----------



## CandySlice

BecauseIKnow said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to me that Sherri is going to church to pray. A priveledge most Palestinian women don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Most Palestinians are Muslims, but  a lot in the West Bank are Christians and there are plenty of churches there.....
Click to expand...


Last I heard Muslim women get treated pretty shoddy. Has there been a miracle? A sea change?? Did I miss it??


----------



## BecauseIKnow

CandySlice said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to me that Sherri is going to church to pray. A priveledge most Palestinian women don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Most Palestinians are Muslims, but  a lot in the West Bank are Christians and there are plenty of churches there.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last I heard Muslim women get treated pretty shoddy. Has there been a miracle? A sea change?? Did I miss it??
Click to expand...


Muslim women are treated fine in Palestine, you're stereotyping, I've been to Gaza, oppression doesn't come from Islam, it comes from Israel. 

But Muslims go to mosques, not churches. So I don't see what you meant by that....


----------



## kvetch

lovely to see, angel and bikoz

not the drone

humans talkin like humans


----------



## kvetch

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sad, I can't talk, can't eat. 4 children who were my nieighbors were killed today, I used to buy those children snacks, I would take them and spoil them and take them around. I can't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really terrible, Bcoz and my heart goes out to you and their families.
> 
> Not a post in which to talk politics or blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. This really depresses me because I know what it means. You really have to be from Gaza to understand. If you were spending time in Gaza right now you would understand.
> 
> Look up Harry Fear on youtube, he's from the UK and is reporting in Gaza right now. He knows the truth. Please check him out.
> 
> Btw, I've been almost directly hit by a drone strike in Gaza. I never say it in public, but the drone was not hitting anything, it hit a city area.
> 
> And that changed my whole life.
Click to expand...

bikoz

if only you had shared that ages ago!!!

then most of the real human zios like angel

would have responded like she did

and you would also not have had to resort to hatespeak either

sharing your personal story is always best

now you will be treated like lipushi

and anyone who attacks either of you is a real troll

and will be treated like one by all

i knew because you told me privately

then i gpt attacked by my friends as well for treatin you properly

so please learn this important lesson habibi

hakiykat...truth works

lies and hatespeak just make things worse

ana bahebak,,,,,,,,quois jiddan


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Just got news one of my cousins was martyred. RIP


----------



## CandySlice

BecauseIKnow said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Most Palestinians are Muslims, but  a lot in the West Bank are Christians and there are plenty of churches there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard Muslim women get treated pretty shoddy. Has there been a miracle? A sea change?? Did I miss it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim women are treated fine in Palestine, you're stereotyping, I've been to Gaza, oppression doesn't come from Islam, it comes from Israel.
> 
> But Muslims go to mosques, not churches. So I don't see what you meant by that....
Click to expand...


I never heard of an Israeli killing his wife for 'honor'. I never heard of any Israeli not allowing his wife to show her face. No Israeli's I ever met kill people for being infidels. Not a lot of Israeli's cut off peoples heads in videos.
Im fed up with the Muslims.


----------



## kvetch

CandySlice said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to me that Sherri is going to church to pray. A priveledge most Palestinian women don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Most Palestinians are Muslims, but  a lot in the West Bank are Christians and there are plenty of churches there.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last I heard Muslim women get treated pretty shoddy. Has there been a miracle? A sea change?? Did I miss it??
Click to expand...

Today, a young man on acid realized that 

*all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration  that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There is no such thing as death; life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves......*

.now here's Tom with the weather!

   

*pure absolute truth, angel*

better than borin old poppyseed cake

that's what the hindu vedas say exactly

no need for labels such as god

buddists call it "what is"

and *as a hin-jew*

*i call it the oy-veh*

when the schmucks stop being schmucks....male ego assholes trying to be right)
and the kvetches stop kvetchin....(female ego...making the schmucks wrong)

like we were both doin yesterday

and harmony is restored

*then we arrive on the divine path....the oy-veh together*

that's the hin-jew trinity which we have demonstrated in real life

i leave it to you to figure out who was kvetch and who was schmuck yesterday

*were our egos in drag or what?*

*and now you are talkin truth here and peace to bikoz like the angel you truly are xxxxx        

both make me hugely sweet and happy

love you loads xxxx*


----------



## CandySlice

BecauseIKnow said:


> Just got news one of my cousins was martyred. RIP



Im very sorry to hear that. It isn't fair, it isn't right


----------



## BecauseIKnow

CandySlice said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard Muslim women get treated pretty shoddy. Has there been a miracle? A sea change?? Did I miss it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim women are treated fine in Palestine, you're stereotyping, I've been to Gaza, oppression doesn't come from Islam, it comes from Israel.
> 
> But Muslims go to mosques, not churches. So I don't see what you meant by that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never heard of an Israeli killing his wife for 'honor'. I never heard of any Israeli not allowing his wife to show her face. No Israeli's I ever met kill people for being infidels. Not a lot of Israeli's cut off peoples heads in videos.
> Im fed up with the Muslims.
Click to expand...


Some people kill their husbands or wives. Yes Israelis do to. Here's an example. 

Woman beheaded in Beersheba; husband confesses | The Times of Israel

And you're blind Muslim hate is stereotypical and retarded. 

Palestinains are an occupied people's. they aren't just a group of "jihadists" like you think. 

They arm themselves to defend themselves. Israelis behead Palestinains as well, back in the 40's they used to, the group Hagnah attack villages and toss grenades into people's homes making them flee while also killing hundreds of them. 

This group also killed their own people when they bombed a ship of illegal Jewish immigrants, Zionists bombed a Jewish ship, killing 260. 

You obviously only focus on Muslims, you're fooling yourself. And Palestinains have nothing to do with what any Muslims do outside of Palestine. Even though many Muslims defend themselves around the world. 

Serbian Christians massacred Bosnian Muslims in every worse way imaginable. Beheadings, etc. cutting a pregnant woman's stomach and stsbbing the baby.

You need to learn history.


----------



## irosie91

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sad, I can't talk, can't eat. 4 children who were my nieighbors were killed today, I used to buy those children snacks, I would take them and spoil them and take them around. I can't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that changed my whole life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is some interesting news from israel---that relates to a  life changing
> event  my son experienced  right here in  the USA ---when a  'palestinian'   blew
> the brains out of one of his school mates for the  GLORY OF ALLAH.   The shooter
> had friends ----who protected him but the cops did manage to crack the case
> 
> The friends did show up at the trial to laugh in the face of the mother of
> the dead child.
> 
> This event in Israel  ALSO relates to the glorious action in MUMBAI
> of the islamo nazi pigs ----who attacked a little chabad house and
> tortured the rabbi and his pregnant wife to death SLOWWWLY
> 
> the gleeful  Jihadists even took the time to cut the fetus from
> the woman's STILL ALIVE BODY.
> 
> well  ---to cut to the chase----a relative of the tortured to death
> in mumbai woman-----went down in Israel-----26 years old  ---
> mother of two----one of the kids and her husband are hospitalized
> 
> Interestingly enough---she and her husband ran a chabad house
> in NEW DEHLI_       they were just visiting in israel
Click to expand...


----------



## CandySlice

BecauseIKnow said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim women are treated fine in Palestine, you're stereotyping, I've been to Gaza, oppression doesn't come from Islam, it comes from Israel.
> 
> But Muslims go to mosques, not churches. So I don't see what you meant by that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of an Israeli killing his wife for 'honor'. I never heard of any Israeli not allowing his wife to show her face. No Israeli's I ever met kill people for being infidels. Not a lot of Israeli's cut off peoples heads in videos.
> Im fed up with the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people kill their husbands or wives. Yes Israelis do to. Here's an example.
> 
> Woman beheaded in Beersheba; husband confesses | The Times of Israel
> 
> And you're blind Muslim hate is stereotypical and retarded.
> 
> Palestinains are an occupied people's. they aren't just a group of "jihadists" like you think.
> 
> They arm themselves to defend themselves. Israelis behead Palestinains as well, back in the 40's they used to, the group Hagnah attack villages and toss grenades into people's homes making them flee while also killing hundreds of them.
> 
> This group also killed their own people when they bombed a ship of illegal Jewish immigrants, Zionists bombed a Jewish ship, killing 260.
> 
> You obviously only focus on Muslims, you're fooling yourself. And Palestinains have nothing to do with what any Muslims do outside of Palestine. Even though many Muslims defend themselves around the world.
> 
> Serbian Christians massacred Bosnian Muslims in every worse way imaginable. Beheadings, etc. cutting a pregnant woman's stomach and stsbbing the baby.
> 
> You need to learn history.
Click to expand...


I'm hardly spouting blind hate here. That is your take, not mine.
I'm sick of radical Muslim idiots and lately I'm pretty much done with the moderates.
Until you people get it together and start policing the ding bats IN YOUR OWN ORGANIZATION, you won't get alot of sympathy anywhere, Im afraid.


----------



## CandySlice

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that changed my whole life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some interesting news from israel---that relates to a  life changing
> event  my son experienced  right here in  the USA ---when a  'palestinian'   blew
> the brains out of one of his school mates for the  GLORY OF ALLAH.   The shooter
> had friends ----who protected him but the cops did manage to crack the case
> 
> The friends did show up at the trial to laugh in the face of the mother of
> the dead child.
> 
> This event in Israel  ALSO relates to the glorious action in MUMBAI
> of the islamo nazi pigs ----who attacked a little chabad house and
> tortured the rabbi and his pregnant wife to death SLOWWWLY
> 
> the gleeful  Jihadists even took the time to cut the fetus from
> the woman's STILL ALIVE BODY.
> 
> well  ---to cut to the chase----a relative of the tortured to death
> in mumbai woman-----went down in Israel-----26 years old  ---
> mother of two----one of the kids and her husband are hospitalized
> 
> Interestingly enough---she and her husband ran a chabad house
> in NEW DEHLI_       they were just visiting in israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said. COMPLETELY fed up.
Click to expand...


----------



## kvetch

sorry candy slice

you are the hin-jew candy person

your quote is straight from the most ancient hindu vedas in cooler lingo

welcome here big time


----------



## irosie91

BecauseIKnow said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim women are treated fine in Palestine, you're stereotyping, I've been to Gaza, oppression doesn't come from Islam, it comes from Israel.
> 
> But Muslims go to mosques, not churches. So I don't see what you meant by that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of an Israeli killing his wife for 'honor'. I never heard of any Israeli not allowing his wife to show her face. No Israeli's I ever met kill people for being infidels. Not a lot of Israeli's cut off peoples heads in videos.
> Im fed up with the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people kill their husbands or wives. Yes Israelis do to. Here's an example.
> 
> Woman beheaded in Beersheba; husband confesses | The Times of Israel
> 
> And you're blind Muslim hate is stereotypical and retarded.
> 
> Palestinains are an occupied people's. they aren't just a group of "jihadists" like you think.
> 
> They arm themselves to defend themselves. Israelis behead Palestinains as well, back in the 40's they used to, the group Hagnah attack villages and toss grenades into people's homes making them flee while also killing hundreds of them.
> 
> This group also killed their own people when they bombed a ship of illegal Jewish immigrants, Zionists bombed a Jewish ship, killing 260.
> 
> You obviously only focus on Muslims, you're fooling yourself. And Palestinains have nothing to do with what any Muslims do outside of Palestine. Even though many Muslims defend themselves around the world.
> 
> Serbian Christians massacred Bosnian Muslims in every worse way imaginable. Beheadings, etc. cutting a pregnant woman's stomach and stsbbing the baby.
> 
> 
> You need to learn history.
Click to expand...



  True   HISTORY is important ----long ago----well sometime around  the year 2000,

I was interviewing   an elderly man-----he was simply not interested in talking about

his problem-----he wanted to talk about his oppressed childhood in Bosnia----

desperately wanted me to know how christians were treated by the Bosnian 

muslims.   He INSISTED that the USA  made a mistake going after the serbs

over there------and the USE  "will be sorry"-------We are not sorry for stopping

the genocide of the Bosnian muslims----but that man  did have something to

say-----since that time Bosnian muslim terrorists have shown up in the USA.   

The history of the bosnian muslims is impressive----- allies of adolf abu ali

and oppressors of christians


----------



## CandySlice

kvetch said:


> sorry candy slice
> 
> you are the hin-jew candy person
> 
> your quote is straight from the most ancient hindu vedas in cooler lingo
> 
> welcome here big time



Not being knowledgble about Jewish language and custom and always eager to learn I wonder is hin-jew a good thing?

Don't want to make a kerfuffle nor cause any sturm und drang or tsursis but am I kosher or a schlemiel??


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that changed my whole life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some interesting news from israel---that relates to a  life changing
> event  my son experienced  right here in  the USA ---when a  'palestinian'   blew
> the brains out of one of his school mates for the  GLORY OF ALLAH.   The shooter
> had friends ----who protected him but the cops did manage to crack the case
> 
> The friends did show up at the trial to laugh in the face of the mother of
> the dead child.
> 
> This event in Israel  ALSO relates to the glorious action in MUMBAI
> of the islamo nazi pigs ----who attacked a little chabad house and
> tortured the rabbi and his pregnant wife to death SLOWWWLY
> 
> the gleeful  Jihadists even took the time to cut the fetus from
> the woman's STILL ALIVE BODY.
> 
> well  ---to cut to the chase----a relative of the tortured to death
> in mumbai woman-----went down in Israel-----26 years old  ---
> mother of two----one of the kids and her husband are hospitalized
> 
> Interestingly enough---she and her husband ran a chabad house
> in NEW DEHLI_       they were just visiting in israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rosie dearest
> 
> lovely to read true sharing all round and not rocket salvos back and forth like gaza!!!
> 
> as you know, I was very very nearly blown to bits in india 3 years ago by the "Indian Mujahudeen"
> 
> only because i had a kind of "impulse"..not a conscious one
> to break my daily routine and go early to my adored sister in law to eat
> instead of eatin at my regular time and table at my fave hotel
> am i here kvetching at you and all
> 
> but that hasn't changed my view of islam one iota
> 
> it could equally well have been Hindu gangsters
> both hated us osho hippy freax!
> there was a chabad lubavitch house 50 yards away too
> but they hated us more than jews!!
> 
> I was so happy yesterday to hear of the peaceful death of the political leader of the Hindu terroroists who run Mumbai
> 
> Thousands of innocent hindus and muslims would be alive today if he had never been born
> 
> I nknow you dont believe me
> but here are 2 neutral press reoprts on his death:
> 
> http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/International/2012/Nov-18/195387-india-says-farewell-to-firebrand-
> hindu-leader-thackeray.ashx#axzz2CZYPrKOZ
> 
> BBC News - Bal Thackeray funeral: Thousands mourn right-wing leader
Click to expand...


----------



## BecauseIKnow

CandySlice said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of an Israeli killing his wife for 'honor'. I never heard of any Israeli not allowing his wife to show her face. No Israeli's I ever met kill people for being infidels. Not a lot of Israeli's cut off peoples heads in videos.
> Im fed up with the Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people kill their husbands or wives. Yes Israelis do to. Here's an example.
> 
> Woman beheaded in Beersheba; husband confesses | The Times of Israel
> 
> And you're blind Muslim hate is stereotypical and retarded.
> 
> Palestinains are an occupied people's. they aren't just a group of "jihadists" like you think.
> 
> They arm themselves to defend themselves. Israelis behead Palestinains as well, back in the 40's they used to, the group Hagnah attack villages and toss grenades into people's homes making them flee while also killing hundreds of them.
> 
> This group also killed their own people when they bombed a ship of illegal Jewish immigrants, Zionists bombed a Jewish ship, killing 260.
> 
> You obviously only focus on Muslims, you're fooling yourself. And Palestinains have nothing to do with what any Muslims do outside of Palestine. Even though many Muslims defend themselves around the world.
> 
> Serbian Christians massacred Bosnian Muslims in every worse way imaginable. Beheadings, etc. cutting a pregnant woman's stomach and stsbbing the baby.
> 
> You need to learn history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly spouting blind hate here. That is your take, not mine.
> I'm sick of radical Muslim idiots and lately I'm pretty much done with the moderates.
> Until you people get it together and start policing the ding bats IN YOUR OWN ORGANIZATION, you won't get alot of sympathy anywhere, Im afraid.
Click to expand...


Attacking people over and over again with vicious weapons creates more religious people and extremists. 

It's your take. Make peace, tell Israel to quit destroying Gaza over and over again and occupying them. 

Radicals are idiots. Depending on who and what they do. 

Gazans are an example of an occupied people for decades. They aren't "radicals" who fell out the sky.


----------



## Mr. Jones

CandySlice said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to me that Sherri is going to church to pray. A priveledge most Palestinian women don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Most Palestinians are Muslims, but  a lot in the West Bank are Christians and there are plenty of churches there.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last I heard Muslim women get treated pretty shoddy. Has there been a miracle? A sea change?? Did I miss it??
Click to expand...


You don't seem to know much about the occupation and Zionist racism that has taken place
 and your ignorance is typical of the sheltered, dumbed down American public.
As for the treatment of woman, it is a disgrace on a global scale the way woman are treated, and the US is not *the *advanced leader on woman's rights that it would have us believe, as the ignorance of Todd Aikin and his supporters would suggest.

If you truly cared for woman's rights, you would not support the Israeli Zionist. They kill innocent woman and their children with the support and blessings of the US government,  Congressional leaders, and the citizens that consistently put them in office.
 Americans elect congressional leaders that vote to send their fellow Americans children,  the nations money, and weaponry to commit the documented atrocities we all can see, and thereby directly facilitate in Israel's participation in UN human rights violations, and the murder, of innocent *WOMEN *and *CHILDREN.* 

A "WAR" on the civilians of Gaza is not a war at all, it is the systematic, disproportionate murder of a helpless, brutally occupied population, that is penned up in a huge prison camp, whose murder is facilitated by nations who arm their occupiers, then turn a blind eye.

The fact is that Israhell is an apartheid, nuclear armed racist welfare state, and their actions make formerly sympathetic, ignorant people, come to understand a little better why this "chosen" peoples were considered the scourge of humanity and reviled by so many nations during the course of history, who have a special disdain, and disgust for Christians, as the teachings of many of their Rabbi's, who adhere to their Talmud prove.

There are many inside of Israel itself  though, that despise their radical governments  racist Zionist policies and genocidal agenda, and more people world wide, are realizing that these racist radicals consider any one who is not one of _them_ an inferior "Goyim", on Earth and alive, only to serve them, and expendable, on par with animals.

Evangelical Christians are among the most willfully ignorant and useful idiot when it comes to ignoring the true facts about their "chosen" peoples. This in part attributed to
their own church pastors, and a media primarily controlled and friendly to Israeli interests.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvjJ6CY4wso&feature=player_embedded]Drunk Settler Boasting About Killing Jesus HQ - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jG6kJm-50k&feature=related]How the Jews Treat Christians in Israel - It's Serious! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmCJGiL_kpQ&feature=related]Tourists praising the Lord / all hell broke lose! (1 of 2) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HytrKvXGljc]Mocking Jesus Christ Cruxifiction on Israeli TV - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rux53jwNCl8]All Christian supporters of Israel need to see this! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of an Israeli killing his wife for 'honor'. I never heard of any Israeli not allowing his wife to show her face. No Israeli's I ever met kill people for being infidels. Not a lot of Israeli's cut off peoples heads in videos.
> Im fed up with the Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people kill their husbands or wives. Yes Israelis do to. Here's an example.
> 
> Woman beheaded in Beersheba; husband confesses | The Times of Israel
> 
> And you're blind Muslim hate is stereotypical and retarded.
> 
> Palestinains are an occupied people's. they aren't just a group of "jihadists" like you think.
> 
> They arm themselves to defend themselves. Israelis behead Palestinains as well, back in the 40's they used to, the group Hagnah attack villages and toss grenades into people's homes making them flee while also killing hundreds of them.
> 
> This group also killed their own people when they bombed a ship of illegal Jewish immigrants, Zionists bombed a Jewish ship, killing 260.
> 
> You obviously only focus on Muslims, you're fooling yourself. And Palestinains have nothing to do with what any Muslims do outside of Palestine. Even though many Muslims defend themselves around the world.
> 
> Serbian Christians massacred Bosnian Muslims in every worse way imaginable. Beheadings, etc. cutting a pregnant woman's stomach and stsbbing the baby.
> 
> 
> You need to learn history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True   HISTORY is important ----long ago----well sometime around  the year 2000,
> 
> I was interviewing   an elderly man-----he was simply not interested in talking about
> 
> his problem-----he wanted to talk about his oppressed childhood in Bosnia----
> 
> desperately wanted me to know how christians were treated by the Bosnian
> 
> muslims.   He INSISTED that the USA  made a mistake going after the serbs
> 
> over there------and the USE  "will be sorry"-------We are not sorry for stopping
> 
> the genocide of the Bosnian muslims----but that man  did have something to
> 
> say-----since that time Bosnian muslim terrorists have shown up in the USA.
> 
> The history of the bosnian muslims is impressive----- allies of adolf abu ali
> 
> and oppressors of christians
Click to expand...


Ever hear of the Bolsheviks and the Jews who were an integral part of the Christian genocide?


----------



## CandySlice

BecauseIKnow said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people kill their husbands or wives. Yes Israelis do to. Here's an example.
> 
> Woman beheaded in Beersheba; husband confesses | The Times of Israel
> 
> And you're blind Muslim hate is stereotypical and retarded.
> 
> Palestinains are an occupied people's. they aren't just a group of "jihadists" like you think.
> 
> They arm themselves to defend themselves. Israelis behead Palestinains as well, back in the 40's they used to, the group Hagnah attack villages and toss grenades into people's homes making them flee while also killing hundreds of them.
> 
> This group also killed their own people when they bombed a ship of illegal Jewish immigrants, Zionists bombed a Jewish ship, killing 260.
> 
> You obviously only focus on Muslims, you're fooling yourself. And Palestinains have nothing to do with what any Muslims do outside of Palestine. Even though many Muslims defend themselves around the world.
> 
> Serbian Christians massacred Bosnian Muslims in every worse way imaginable. Beheadings, etc. cutting a pregnant woman's stomach and stsbbing the baby.
> 
> You need to learn history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hardly spouting blind hate here. That is your take, not mine.
> I'm sick of radical Muslim idiots and lately I'm pretty much done with the moderates.
> Until you people get it together and start policing the ding bats IN YOUR OWN ORGANIZATION, you won't get alot of sympathy anywhere, Im afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attacking people over and over again with vicious weapons creates more religious people and extremists.
> 
> It's your take. Make peace, tell Israel to quit destroying Gaza over and over again and occupying them.
> 
> Radicals are idiots. Depending on who and what they do.
> 
> Gazans are an example of an occupied people for decades. They aren't "radicals" who fell out the sky.
Click to expand...


Im afraid I can't tell Israel OR Palestinians anything. I can't sit in. I'd look like Jonny Winter trying to hide amongst the Wu Tang Clan. This is a fight that is so old I bet there isn't one among you that could tell anybody what started it.
But your Foolishness has slopped over into MY country now and I can address THAT.
You don't want us digging up your oil you had no idea existed until we showed it to you 
and made you rich? Great. We'll leave and see how long it takes you to learn how to pan fry  a cobra while squatting in the sand.

You don't like America, The Big Satan?? Cool, get your raggedy ass OUT and find another country that will treat you as well as we have. Good luck with that.

You want our milk and honey and the leisure to talk us down as you grab with both hands? Knock on Russia's door. See how far you get.

And for that matter, how is it the Jews managed to set up shop in the only place in the Middle East that doesn't have oil 4 feet below the ground? Go figure.


----------



## CandySlice

Mr. Jones said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people kill their husbands or wives. Yes Israelis do to. Here's an example.
> 
> Woman beheaded in Beersheba; husband confesses | The Times of Israel
> 
> And you're blind Muslim hate is stereotypical and retarded.
> 
> Palestinains are an occupied people's. they aren't just a group of "jihadists" like you think.
> 
> They arm themselves to defend themselves. Israelis behead Palestinains as well, back in the 40's they used to, the group Hagnah attack villages and toss grenades into people's homes making them flee while also killing hundreds of them.
> 
> This group also killed their own people when they bombed a ship of illegal Jewish immigrants, Zionists bombed a Jewish ship, killing 260.
> 
> You obviously only focus on Muslims, you're fooling yourself. And Palestinains have nothing to do with what any Muslims do outside of Palestine. Even though many Muslims defend themselves around the world.
> 
> Serbian Christians massacred Bosnian Muslims in every worse way imaginable. Beheadings, etc. cutting a pregnant woman's stomach and stsbbing the baby.
> 
> 
> You need to learn history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True   HISTORY is important ----long ago----well sometime around  the year 2000,
> 
> I was interviewing   an elderly man-----he was simply not interested in talking about
> 
> his problem-----he wanted to talk about his oppressed childhood in Bosnia----
> 
> desperately wanted me to know how christians were treated by the Bosnian
> 
> muslims.   He INSISTED that the USA  made a mistake going after the serbs
> 
> over there------and the USE  "will be sorry"-------We are not sorry for stopping
> 
> the genocide of the Bosnian muslims----but that man  did have something to
> 
> say-----since that time Bosnian muslim terrorists have shown up in the USA.
> 
> The history of the bosnian muslims is impressive----- allies of adolf abu ali
> 
> and oppressors of christians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of the Bolsheviks and the Jews who were an integral part of the Christian genocide?
Click to expand...


Yeah, yeah and the Catholics tortured Jews during the Inquistion. The list goes on and on.


----------



## CandySlice

Mr. Jones said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Most Palestinians are Muslims, but  a lot in the West Bank are Christians and there are plenty of churches there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard Muslim women get treated pretty shoddy. Has there been a miracle? A sea change?? Did I miss it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to know much about the occupation and Zionist racism that has taken place
> and your ignorance is typical of the sheltered, dumbed down American public.
> As for the treatment of woman, it is a disgrace on a global scale the way woman are treated, and the US is not *the *advanced leader on woman's rights that it would have us believe, as the ignorance of Todd Aikin and his supporters would suggest.
> 
> If you truly cared for woman's rights, you would not support the Israeli Zionist. They kill innocent woman and their children with the support and blessings of the US government,  Congressional leaders, and the citizens that consistently put them in office.
> Americans elect congressional leaders that vote to send their fellow Americans children,  the nations money, and weaponry to commit the documented atrocities we all can see, and thereby directly facilitate in Israel's participation in UN human rights violations, and the murder, of innocent *WOMEN *and *CHILDREN.*
> 
> A "WAR" on the civilians of Gaza is not a war at all, it is the systematic, disproportionate murder of a helpless, brutally occupied population, that is penned up in a huge prison camp, whose murder is facilitated by nations who arm their occupiers, then turn a blind eye.
> 
> The fact is that Israhell is an apartheid, nuclear armed racist welfare state, and their actions make formerly sympathetic, ignorant people, come to understand a little better why this "chosen" peoples were considered the scourge of humanity and reviled by so many nations during the course of history, who have a special disdain, and disgust for Christians, as the teachings of many of their Rabbi's, who adhere to their Talmud prove.
> 
> There are many inside of Israel itself  though, that despise their radical governments  racist Zionist policies and genocidal agenda, and more people world wide, are realizing that these racist radicals consider any one who is not one of _them_ an inferior "Goyim", on Earth and alive, only to serve them, and expendable, on par with animals.
> 
> Evangelical Christians are among the most willfully ignorant and useful idiot when it comes to ignoring the true facts about their "chosen" peoples. This in part attributed to
> their own church pastors, and a media primarily controlled and friendly to Israeli interests.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvjJ6CY4wso&feature=player_embedded]Drunk Settler Boasting About Killing Jesus HQ - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jG6kJm-50k&feature=related]How the Jews Treat Christians in Israel - It's Serious! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmCJGiL_kpQ&feature=related]Tourists praising the Lord / all hell broke lose! (1 of 2) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HytrKvXGljc]Mocking Jesus Christ Cruxifiction on Israeli TV - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rux53jwNCl8]All Christian supporters of Israel need to see this! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Here's an idea even a child could think up. Why don't you guys divvy up the land, build a fence and mind your own damned business?


----------



## Mr. Jones

CandySlice said:


> And for that matter, how is it the Jews managed to set up shop in the only place in the Middle East that doesn't have oil 4 feet below the ground? Go figure.



I'm guessing with all the help they received from nations they used, even unto this day
at last count, 3 billion per year from the US alone. It wasn't "God".


----------



## Roudy

kvetch said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell the truth?
> Why are the people of Gaza allowing missiles to be launched into Israel in populated areas from Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> enough to drive anyone psychotic and suicidally depressed too
Click to expand...

Sure they do. They voted for Hamas. Now they get what they voted for.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Kvetch wonders why no-one debates with this joker?
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> People may have noticed that Tinnie and George are pretty subdued the past couple days. That's because they haven't gotten their scripts from Hamas Hq. That's because the Hq has been Hellfired upon and is just a big hole in the ground. Now the 2 puppets are looking like Obama without a Teleprompter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike some people, I do have a life. And I have been working extra hours.
Click to expand...

Which you've been spending on the Internet posting propoganda for Hamas terrorists?  Exactly who are you working for, the local mosque?  Is your "office" in it's basement?  I hope they pay you foe overtime, and they give you workers comp for this. And make sure you have unemployment insurance when they fire your sorry ass for accomplishing JACKSHIT for them.


----------



## CandySlice

Mr. Jones said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for that matter, how is it the Jews managed to set up shop in the only place in the Middle East that doesn't have oil 4 feet below the ground? Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing with all the help they received from nations they used, even unto this day
> at last count, 3 billion per year from the US alone. It wasn't "God".
Click to expand...


Good Lord, who said anything about God?

You think He wants anything to do with this trans-terrarian nonsense?

But since you brought Him up. . . .why don't the bunch of you, so religious and holy and all sit down like godly men and hammer out a solution that didn't keep the whole world in an uproar???


----------



## Mr. Jones

CandySlice said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True   HISTORY is important ----long ago----well sometime around  the year 2000,
> 
> I was interviewing   an elderly man-----he was simply not interested in talking about
> 
> his problem-----he wanted to talk about his oppressed childhood in Bosnia----
> 
> desperately wanted me to know how christians were treated by the Bosnian
> 
> muslims.   He INSISTED that the USA  made a mistake going after the serbs
> 
> over there------and the USE  "will be sorry"-------We are not sorry for stopping
> 
> the genocide of the Bosnian muslims----but that man  did have something to
> 
> say-----since that time Bosnian muslim terrorists have shown up in the USA.
> 
> The history of the bosnian muslims is impressive----- allies of adolf abu ali
> 
> and oppressors of christians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of the Bolsheviks and the Jews who were an integral part of the Christian genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah and the Catholics tortured Jews during the Inquistion. The list goes on and on.
Click to expand...

What do you expect from a group of control freaks that like to molest little children?
IMO, religion is used by extremists to control the masses, and an excuse to commit genocidal atrocities, as is witnessed by the latest fanatics who declare themselves Gods "chosen" peoples, and therefore are considered by the ignorant, and the complicit, immune from ridicule.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't? Hey Israel they're setting up missiles to be fired in this area. Is all they would have to say. Remaining silent is just as bad as those firing the missiles into the civilian populace of Israel.
> I bet you could careless about those missiles strikes killing Israeli's civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza  like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in  Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

What's disgusting is a pig like you supporting rocket shooting child killing Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Roudy

> Do you shit every morning on your neighbor's doorstep and then scream at him to clean it up?



No but I would like to shit in your filthy mouth and watch you eat it? Does that count?


----------



## Mr. Jones

CandySlice said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for that matter, how is it the Jews managed to set up shop in the only place in the Middle East that doesn't have oil 4 feet below the ground? Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing with all the help they received from nations they used, even unto this day
> at last count, 3 billion per year from the US alone. It wasn't "God".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, who said anything about God?
> 
> You think He wants anything to do with this trans-terrarian nonsense?
> 
> But since you brought Him up. . . .why don't the bunch of you, so religious and holy and all sit down like godly men and hammer out a solution that didn't keep the whole world in an uproar???
Click to expand...

Well that would be nice except that religion is but and excuse they use to justify murder and genocide. IMO, no loving "God" would condone such actions against  fellow human beings, but this is what is being said by fanatical "Jews".
You can't sit down and bargain with the devil. It seems mankind has tried that, bringing about the result we are witnessing.


----------



## mudwhistle

BecauseIKnow said:


> I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it.
> 
> Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice.
> 
> You are the Great and the Most Powerful.



Justice to you is simply revenge.

You want real justice?

I hope you're there on the ground to see it personally.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, stop insulting the IAF and IDF:  you're making a real fool of yourself!
> 
> If the Israelis were EVER seeking to kill civilians in Gaza, there'd have been hundreds of thousands of dead in Cast Lead.  Look in your history books at the firebombing of Dresden:  WW2 technology is enough to do that, don't need bunker busters or drones.
> 
> The fact that such levels of casualties did NOT exist, is demonstration that NO SUCH INTENT existed for the Israeli government and command (individual troops MAY have had such evil intent, but that certainly was not the goal of CL).
> 
> The fact that HAMAS hasn't created high levels of casualties in southern Israel is NOT proof of anything regarding their intentions.  We know their equipment, training and intel are not the equal of the IDF's - but their INTENT????  That's in their Charter, and their speeches, and their dressing toddlers in 'suicide bomb' vests - even in the HAMAS kiddy TV shows.
> 
> Stop telling lies in your pursuit of 'humanitarianism'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mBHunter or whatever your name is today,
> 
> I am telling no lies!
> 
> And thank God, I am not a cheerleader cheering on the deliberate killings of babies in Gaza, as you are!
> 
> Israel is killing civilians in Gaza and you are cheering them on!
> 
> YOU ARE DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Proof that mental illness is a common denominator in all Hamas supporters.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

CandySlice said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hardly spouting blind hate here. That is your take, not mine.
> I'm sick of radical Muslim idiots and lately I'm pretty much done with the moderates.
> Until you people get it together and start policing the ding bats IN YOUR OWN ORGANIZATION, you won't get alot of sympathy anywhere, Im afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking people over and over again with vicious weapons creates more religious people and extremists.
> 
> It's your take. Make peace, tell Israel to quit destroying Gaza over and over again and occupying them.
> 
> Radicals are idiots. Depending on who and what they do.
> 
> Gazans are an example of an occupied people for decades. They aren't "radicals" who fell out the sky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im afraid I can't tell Israel OR Palestinians anything. I can't sit in. I'd look like Jonny Winter trying to hide amongst the Wu Tang Clan. This is a fight that is so old I bet there isn't one among you that could tell anybody what started it.
> But your Foolishness has slopped over into MY country now and I can address THAT.
> You don't want us digging up your oil you had no idea existed until we showed it to you
> and made you rich? Great. We'll leave and see how long it takes you to learn how to pan fry  a cobra while squatting in the sand.
> 
> You don't like America, The Big Satan?? Cool, get your raggedy ass OUT and find another country that will treat you as well as we have. Good luck with that.
> 
> You want our milk and honey and the leisure to talk us down as you grab with both hands? Knock on Russia's door. See how far you get.
> 
> And for that matter, how is it the Jews managed to set up shop in the only place in the Middle East that doesn't have oil 4 feet below the ground? Go figure.
Click to expand...


That was stupid and bigoted.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am going to church now, and I will be Praying for God to have Mercy on the souls of all all the Israeli war criminals and their supporters  and their cheerleaders here on this Palestine discussion board, as hard as that is going to be for me to do, I am committing to doing in! I will Pray that Prayer, thinking specifically of Jesus words as He was crucified, Forgive them Father, they know not what they do.
> 
> And of course my Prayers are with the people in Palestine, as they encounter US made weapons raining down on them,launched by Israel, and may God have mercy on the souls all Americans and Israelis, and we certainly do not deserve it!
> 
> And the peacemakers throughout Palestine, I will pray for them, too!
> 
> I think that covers all of the people in Palestine, and America, there are really only two groups, those who support peace and those who support war, and they all/both need our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri


Don't forget to be there for the cross burning tonight with your broom, WITCH.


----------



## Mr. Jones

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't? Hey Israel they're setting up missiles to be fired in this area. Is all they would have to say. Remaining silent is just as bad as those firing the missiles into the civilian populace of Israel.
> I bet you could careless about those missiles strikes killing Israeli's civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza  like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in  Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's disgusting is a pig like you supporting rocket shooting child killing Islamic terrorists.
Click to expand...

What's disgusting is pigs like YOU supporting the murder of a 13 year old little boy playing soccer, who was shot and killed by IDF forces from a helicopter, as a way to infuriate and instigate the people in the Gaza prison camp.


----------



## CandySlice

Roudy said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell the truth?
> Why are the people of Gaza allowing missiles to be launched into Israel in populated areas from Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> the "people of gaza" have no say in the matter
> 
> none whatsoever
> 
> that's what is so cruel
> 
> they live under collective punishment both from israel and hamas, too
> 
> enough to drive anyone psychotic and suicidally depressed too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they do. They voted for Hamas. Now they get what they voted for.
Click to expand...


I agree. If you don't stand up to the bad guys you better learn to live the way they want you to.


----------



## kvetch

CandySlice said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry candy slice
> 
> you are the hin-jew candy person
> 
> your quote is straight from the most ancient hindu vedas in cooler lingo
> 
> welcome here big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not being knowledgble about Jewish language and custom and always eager to learn I wonder is hin-jew a good thing?
> 
> Don't want to make a kerfuffle nor cause any sturm und drang or tsursis but am I kosher or a schlemiel??
Click to expand...

a hugely kosher schlemiel!!!

all jews, even the worst have a great sense of humour

if nothing works here with the hard core zionuts, satirise and lampoon them and they mostly become human again

everyone's blood is up right now with gaza-geddon so it's war time probably on every other thread

roudy, hoss fly are good comedians when you learn to decode their slanders!

tell us a bit about yourself

candy is USA speak for chocolate etc so i guess you is a yank; not sure which gender
origin german possibly................(which i speak, too)

how did you stumble upon the truth in your quote??

lovely to have you here!!

kvetch = nagging, moaning in yiddish
so the jews assumed i must be a woman

but i is a 63 year old english limey man with a jewish mother
brought up as a quaker christian
now adopted by Irosie as her Mamzer....bastard
spent 5 great years in india
was a student of osho rajneesh the naughty guru
married a poor hindu woman with 3 kids
now living in london with an english woman
practising Reiki, a healing art
hindu family all very very close still living 70 miles away.
my ex wife is now with my mums window cleaner...a great guy


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five women and eight Palestinian children killed on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very sad, Bcoz.  I hope your friends/family are as OK as they can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sad, I can't talk, can't eat. 4 children who were my nieighbors were killed today, I used to buy those children snacks, I would take them and spoil them and take them around. I can't believe it.
Click to expand...

And if you believe that I have a bridge for sale.


----------



## CandySlice

Mr. Jones said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza  like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in  Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> What's disgusting is a pig like you supporting rocket shooting child killing Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's disgusting is pigs like YOU supporting the murder of a 13 year old little boy playing soccer, who was shot and killed by IDF forces from a helicopter, as a way to infuriate and instigate the people in the Gaza prison camp.
Click to expand...


Nobody supports that and if you don't know that  you are too dumb to bother with.

Yeah, like it took THAT to instigate and infuriate people.


----------



## Mr. Jones

Roudy said:


> Do you shit every morning on your neighbor's doorstep and then scream at him to clean it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but I would like to shit in your filthy mouth and watch you eat it? Does that count?
Click to expand...


Wow...spoken like it emanated from a real demon  Wasn't this line used in the movie The Exorcist? 
Marc39 is that you?


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Most Palestinians are Muslims, but  a lot in the West Bank are Christians and there are plenty of churches there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard Muslim women get treated pretty shoddy. Has there been a miracle? A sea change?? Did I miss it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim women are treated fine in Palestine, you're stereotyping, I've been to Gaza, oppression doesn't come from Islam, it comes from Israel.
> 
> But Muslims go to mosques, not churches. So I don't see what you meant by that....
Click to expand...

This fucker lies like a rug. LOL


----------



## Roudy

Mr. Jones said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you shit every morning on your neighbor's doorstep and then scream at him to clean it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but I would like to shit in your filthy mouth and watch you eat it? Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...spoken like it emanated from a real demon  Wasn't this line used in the movie The Exorcist?
> Marc39 is that you?
Click to expand...

The Devil In Miss Jones?


----------



## Mr. Jones

CandySlice said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's disgusting is a pig like you supporting rocket shooting child killing Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> What's disgusting is pigs like YOU supporting the murder of a 13 year old little boy playing soccer, who was shot and killed by IDF forces from a helicopter, as a way to infuriate and instigate the people in the Gaza prison camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody supports that and if you don't know that  you are too dumb to bother with.
> 
> Yeah, like it took THAT to instigate and infuriate people.
Click to expand...


One can only conclude that if this is not mentioned, and therefore ignored, it is supporting it.
Same thing with the other atrocities committed by Israel, but omitted.


----------



## CandySlice

kvetch said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry candy slice
> 
> you are the hin-jew candy person
> 
> your quote is straight from the most ancient hindu vedas in cooler lingo
> 
> welcome here big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not being knowledgble about Jewish language and custom and always eager to learn I wonder is hin-jew a good thing?
> 
> Don't want to make a kerfuffle nor cause any sturm und drang or tsursis but am I kosher or a schlemiel??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a hugely kosher schlemiel!!!
> 
> all jews, even the worst have a great sense of humour
> 
> if nothing works here with the hard core zionuts, satirise and lampoon them and they mostly become human again
> 
> everyone's blood is up right now with gaza-geddon so it's war time probably on every other thread
> 
> roudy, hoss fly are good comedians when you learn to decode their slanders!
> 
> tell us a bit about yourself
> 
> candy is USA speak for chocolate etc so i guess you is a yank; not sure which gender
> 
> how did you stumle upon the truth in your quote??
> 
> lovely to have you here!!
> 
> kvetch = nagging, moaning in yiddish
> so the jews assumed i must be a woman
> 
> but i is a 63 year old english limey man with a jewish mother
> brought up as a quaker christian
> now adopted by Irosie as her Mamzer....bastard
> spent 5 great years in india
> now living in london
Click to expand...


Candy is the name of one of those kittys. They are both kosher because they won't eat pork but . . . 
'love dem little mousies
mousies what we love to eat.'

All I know of Judiaism comes from Leonard Schnieder aka Lenny Bruce in Los Angeles, Larry Ferlingetti at the City Lights bookstore in SF and The Hungry I in NYC. And now I have not only dated myself but let you in on my pedigree.


----------



## Roudy

Mr. Jones said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza  like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in  Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> What's disgusting is a pig like you supporting rocket shooting child killing Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's disgusting is pigs like YOU supporting the murder of a 13 year old little boy playing soccer, who was shot and killed by IDF forces from a helicopter, as a way to infuriate and instigate the people in the Gaza prison camp.
Click to expand...

Yeah, those halo wearing rocket shooting Hamas animals never target school buses, kids, nurseries, pizza parlors do they?  The Devil in Miss Jones. LOL


----------



## Roudy

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=cHq25tnZoFs]Son of Hamas Leader: The God of Islam Suffers from Split Personality; Muhammad - a False Prophet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it.
> 
> Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice.
> 
> You are the Great and the Most Powerful.



You really don't want to be on the losing end do you?

Political Signs of the Times Pertaining to Gentile Nations


----------



## Roudy

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=wCyA5LmLPhM]Son of Hamas: &#39;Time to expose Muhammad&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

Mr. Jones said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing with all the help they received from nations they used, even unto this day
> at last count, 3 billion per year from the US alone. It wasn't "God".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, who said anything about God?
> 
> You think He wants anything to do with this trans-terrarian nonsense?
> 
> But since you brought Him up. . . .why don't the bunch of you, so religious and holy and all sit down like godly men and hammer out a solution that didn't keep the whole world in an uproar???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that would be nice except that religion is but and excuse they use to justify murder and genocide. IMO, no loving "God" would condone such actions against  fellow human beings, but this is what is being said by fanatical "Jews".
> You can't sit down and bargain with the devil. It seems mankind has tried that, bringing about the result we are witnessing.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=aaYmPmoIpS8]Muslims hate and kill Palestinian Christians - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

Mr. Jones said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing with all the help they received from nations they used, even unto this day
> at last count, 3 billion per year from the US alone. It wasn't "God".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, who said anything about God?
> 
> You think He wants anything to do with this trans-terrarian nonsense?
> 
> But since you brought Him up. . . .why don't the bunch of you, so religious and holy and all sit down like godly men and hammer out a solution that didn't keep the whole world in an uproar???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that would be nice except that religion is but and excuse they use to justify murder and genocide. IMO, no loving "God" would condone such actions against  fellow human beings, but this is what is being said by fanatical "Jews".
> You can't sit down and bargain with the devil. It seems mankind has tried that, bringing about the result we are witnessing.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=v-9-5WOGajo]Non-muslims should ALL die. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CandySlice

Roudy said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's disgusting is a pig like you supporting rocket shooting child killing Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> What's disgusting is pigs like YOU supporting the murder of a 13 year old little boy playing soccer, who was shot and killed by IDF forces from a helicopter, as a way to infuriate and instigate the people in the Gaza prison camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, those halo wearing rocket shooting Hamas animals never target school buses, kids, nurseries, pizza parlors do they?  The Devil in Miss Jones. LOL
Click to expand...


Oh, yeah, Didn't you get the memo? Hammas is innocent in all this.


----------



## Roudy

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=7Gzyeo1Z1I4]The shocking video Muslims don&#39;t want you to see!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

CandySlice said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's disgusting is pigs like YOU supporting the murder of a 13 year old little boy playing soccer, who was shot and killed by IDF forces from a helicopter, as a way to infuriate and instigate the people in the Gaza prison camp.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those halo wearing rocket shooting Hamas animals never target school buses, kids, nurseries, pizza parlors do they?  The Devil in Miss Jones. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, Didn't you get the memo? Hammas is innocent in all this.
Click to expand...

Yeah, poor guys, they wouldn't even hurt a fly.  I don't know why people say those things about Hamas!  Heh heh heh.


----------



## CandySlice

Mr. Jones said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing with all the help they received from nations they used, even unto this day
> at last count, 3 billion per year from the US alone. It wasn't "God".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, who said anything about God?
> 
> You think He wants anything to do with this trans-terrarian nonsense?
> 
> But since you brought Him up. . . .why don't the bunch of you, so religious and holy and all sit down like godly men and hammer out a solution that didn't keep the whole world in an uproar???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that would be nice except that religion is but and excuse they use to justify murder and genocide. IMO, no loving "God" would condone such actions against  fellow human beings, but this is what is being said by fanatical "Jews".
> You can't sit down and bargain with the devil. It seems mankind has tried that, bringing about the result we are witnessing.
Click to expand...


And Allah is just a nice old dude that wants to kill everybody that doesn't think like Him, right?


----------



## Roudy

Mr. Jones said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza  like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in  Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> What's disgusting is a pig like you supporting rocket shooting child killing Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's disgusting is pigs like YOU supporting the murder of a 13 year old little boy playing soccer, who was shot and killed by IDF forces from a helicopter, as a way to infuriate and instigate the people in the Gaza prison camp.
Click to expand...

Can you show a single post where I support the killing of ANY child?  Until then I shall call you a whore for IslamoTerrorists, The Devil in Miss Jones.


----------



## Samson

Mr. Jones said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1,
> 
> Supporting Israel's attacks in Gaza  like you are doing, bigrebnc1, is like you, bigrebnc1,
> 
> firing each one of those weapons into Gaza upon the civilian population yourself.
> 
> Why do you want to kill children and civilians in  Gaza and support their killings?
> 
> Supporting Israel's civiian killing, bigrebnc1!
> 
> THAT IS INHUMAN AND DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> What's disgusting is a pig like you supporting rocket shooting child killing Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's disgusting is pigs like YOU supporting the murder of a 13 year old little boy playing soccer, who was shot and killed by IDF forces from a helicopter, as a way to infuriate and instigate the people in the Gaza prison camp.
Click to expand...


What's disgusting is pigs.




I thought we could all agree on something.


----------



## kvetch

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, stop insulting the IAF and IDF:  you're making a real fool of yourself!
> 
> If the Israelis were EVER seeking to kill civilians in Gaza, there'd have been hundreds of thousands of dead in Cast Lead.  Look in your history books at the firebombing of Dresden:  WW2 technology is enough to do that, don't need bunker busters or drones.
> 
> The fact that such levels of casualties did NOT exist, is demonstration that NO SUCH INTENT existed for the Israeli government and command (individual troops MAY have had such evil intent, but that certainly was not the goal of CL).
> 
> The fact that HAMAS hasn't created high levels of casualties in southern Israel is NOT proof of anything regarding their intentions.  We know their equipment, training and intel are not the equal of the IDF's - but their INTENT????  That's in their Charter, and their speeches, and their dressing toddlers in 'suicide bomb' vests - even in the HAMAS kiddy TV shows.
> 
> Stop telling lies in your pursuit of 'humanitarianism'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mBHunter or whatever your name is today,
> 
> I am telling no lies!
> 
> And thank God, I am not a cheerleader cheering on the deliberate killings of babies in Gaza, as you are!
> 
> Israel is killing civilians in Gaza and you are cheering them on!
> 
> YOU ARE DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof that mental illness is a common denominator in all Hamas supporters.
Click to expand...

jews are known to have at least twice the rates of schizophrenia and bipolar disease as other americans and brits do.........
this proves that they are more intelligent....too much so to cope in this wicked world

mental and illness are synonymns IN A WAY

try this one for size, from my fave USA Jewish Comedian
Steve Bhaerman, aka Swami Beyondananda

*Beyondananda is my name
Fundamentalism is my game

everyone gets Transcendetal
WHEN THE FUN COMES BEFORE THE MENTAL"*

FAR TOO MANY UNFUNNY FUNDAMENTALISTS AROUND EVERYWHERE AINT THERE
ESPECIALLY HERE

NOT YOU SWEETEST ROUDY-KINS


----------



## BecauseIKnow

In recent years all Palestinians, regardless of their religious background, have been subject to Israel&#8217;s practices of oppression, including murder. 

Palestinian Christians killed by Israel&#8217;s military and security forces include Samir Salman, 45, the bell ringer of the Church of Nativity, who was shot dead by an Israeli sniper during Israel&#8217;s siege of the church, which effectively placed the entire Christian and Muslim population under house arrest for more than six weeks. 

Christine Saadeh, 10, was murdered when an Israeli military unit opened fire at her family&#8217;s car injuring her dad and sister and killing her. 

Johnny Thalgieh, 17, was killed by the Israeli military near the Manger Square in Bethlehem.

Daniel Abu Hamameh, 23, was murdered by an Israeli unit during Easter of 2006, an act largely seen as Israel&#8217;s gift to his family in that occasion. 

Having the representative of the state of Israel referring to such history as occasional acts of Israeli intolerance feels like representatives of US states like Georgia or Mississippi last century saying that lynching of Christian African Americans was an "occasional act of white supremacists&#8217; intolerance."

While lynchings are visibly more barbaric, the nexus of murder and the racism is the same.

The "occasional" encounter of intolerance also falls down when reflecting on the predominantly-Christian town of Beit Jala. 

Beit Jala has suffered continuous Israeli destruction, the latest example of which was two days after Palm Sunday of this year. 

Four houses of Christian families in Beit Jala were demolished as well as the entire electrical network that provides power to the houses in the al-Makhroor neighborhood. 

When the Israeli government sent its bulldozers to the area, they decided 4 a.m. was the time to begin the destruction. In the ambassador&#8217;s language is this is "occasional," but in reality it is intentional destruction. 

Since 1967, Beit Jala&#8217;s Christian families have suffered loss and destruction of their property, while the Israeli settlements of Har Gilo and part of the Israeli settlement of Gilo are built on land stolen by Israel from the town's Christian community.

Israel&#8217;s construction of part of bypass road 60 is built on land taken from Beit Jala&#8217;s Christian families, as well as two tunnels and a bridge serving the road. Four kilometers of a 12-meter wide road is built on, above, and below property of Christians from Beit Jala. 

Moreover, the families that lost their land for the road and the tunnels are prohibited by Israel from driving, walking on or having access to it. 

More destruction of Christian property came as Israel built its wall in Beit Jala, Bethlehem and Beit Sahour. 

In all three of these communities, Christian families have lost property for the construction of the wall, and have lost access to their property on the other side of the wall ever since it was built. 

In Beit Sahour the wall was completed in 2006 and the olive fields and the Christian owners of these fields were denied access to them by the state of Israel since that year. This denial is not occasional; this denial is constant. 

Every loss of life, property, shelter and freedom of access that Palestinian Christians suffer is a constant reminder of Israel&#8217;s occasional acts of intolerance. 

The Anastas family in Bethlehem is one of the city&#8217;s Christian families that is reminded of that intolerance every morning. Entirely encircled by the wall, every time they dare to open the shades of their house's third floor, or even want to go to their rooftop, they greet intolerance face-to-face.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M539PgDjbas]Jew: We killed Jesus, we&#39;re proud of it - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA6vRC1xW_c]Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4xMHVSZLyU]Rabbi Ovadia Yosef: Gentiles exist only to serve Jews - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=RsRbO7cw__c]Jews Killed Millions part1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CandySlice

BecauseIKnow said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking people over and over again with vicious weapons creates more religious people and extremists.
> 
> It's your take. Make peace, tell Israel to quit destroying Gaza over and over again and occupying them.
> 
> Radicals are idiots. Depending on who and what they do.
> 
> Gazans are an example of an occupied people for decades. They aren't "radicals" who fell out the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im afraid I can't tell Israel OR Palestinians anything. I can't sit in. I'd look like Jonny Winter trying to hide amongst the Wu Tang Clan. This is a fight that is so old I bet there isn't one among you that could tell anybody what started it.
> But your Foolishness has slopped over into MY country now and I can address THAT.
> You don't want us digging up your oil you had no idea existed until we showed it to you
> and made you rich? Great. We'll leave and see how long it takes you to learn how to pan fry  a cobra while squatting in the sand.
> 
> You don't like America, The Big Satan?? Cool, get your raggedy ass OUT and find another country that will treat you as well as we have. Good luck with that.
> 
> You want our milk and honey and the leisure to talk us down as you grab with both hands? Knock on Russia's door. See how far you get.
> 
> And for that matter, how is it the Jews managed to set up shop in the only place in the Middle East that doesn't have oil 4 feet below the ground? Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was stupid and bigoted.
Click to expand...


You say you've lost neighbors and close relatives TODAY and still you sit here on a computer? Lets think about what would really be happening in the average household, mine for instance, when met with such horrible news.
The LAST place I go is to a computer to type little quips. I'd be on the phone, making reservations, communicating with friends and family . . .ANYWHERE but on a message board.
Just sayin'. I smell a RAT.


----------



## kvetch

samson said:


> mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's disgusting is a pig like you supporting rocket shooting child killing islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> what's disgusting is pigs like you supporting the murder of a 13 year old little boy playing soccer, who was shot and killed by idf forces from a helicopter, as a way to infuriate and instigate the people in the gaza prison camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's disgusting is pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we could all agree on something.
Click to expand...

well you are all wrong then

pigs are far more intelligent than you posters

never saw no pig firing rockets or lying about it

*PIGS ARE FAR MORE KOSHER AND HALAL THAN JEWS OR MUSLIMS WHO SUPPORT ANY VIOLENCE BY EITHER SIDE IN GAZA*


----------



## BecauseIKnow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=1GKAAUoy8_s]Why Did the Germans Dislike the Jews? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow

CandySlice said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im afraid I can't tell Israel OR Palestinians anything. I can't sit in. I'd look like Jonny Winter trying to hide amongst the Wu Tang Clan. This is a fight that is so old I bet there isn't one among you that could tell anybody what started it.
> But your Foolishness has slopped over into MY country now and I can address THAT.
> You don't want us digging up your oil you had no idea existed until we showed it to you
> and made you rich? Great. We'll leave and see how long it takes you to learn how to pan fry  a cobra while squatting in the sand.
> 
> You don't like America, The Big Satan?? Cool, get your raggedy ass OUT and find another country that will treat you as well as we have. Good luck with that.
> 
> You want our milk and honey and the leisure to talk us down as you grab with both hands? Knock on Russia's door. See how far you get.
> 
> And for that matter, how is it the Jews managed to set up shop in the only place in the Middle East that doesn't have oil 4 feet below the ground? Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid and bigoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you've lost neighbors and close relatives TODAY and still you sit here on a computer? Lets think about what would really be happening in the average household, mine for instance, when met with such horrible news.
> The LAST place I go is to a computer to type little quips. I'd be on the phone, making reservations, communicating with friends and family . . .ANYWHERE but on a message board.
> Just sayin'. I smell a RAT.
Click to expand...


You're a bigot. Sorry, no going back. You're on ignore, don't bother writing to me. 

I won't respond to crap like that. I've been communicating. And telephone lines are disconnected. So shut your mouth.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

CandySlice said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im afraid I can't tell Israel OR Palestinians anything. I can't sit in. I'd look like Jonny Winter trying to hide amongst the Wu Tang Clan. This is a fight that is so old I bet there isn't one among you that could tell anybody what started it.
> But your Foolishness has slopped over into MY country now and I can address THAT.
> You don't want us digging up your oil you had no idea existed until we showed it to you
> and made you rich? Great. We'll leave and see how long it takes you to learn how to pan fry  a cobra while squatting in the sand.
> 
> You don't like America, The Big Satan?? Cool, get your raggedy ass OUT and find another country that will treat you as well as we have. Good luck with that.
> 
> You want our milk and honey and the leisure to talk us down as you grab with both hands? Knock on Russia's door. See how far you get.
> 
> And for that matter, how is it the Jews managed to set up shop in the only place in the Middle East that doesn't have oil 4 feet below the ground? Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid and bigoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you've lost neighbors and close relatives TODAY and still you sit here on a computer? Lets think about what would really be happening in the average household, mine for instance, when met with such horrible news.
> The LAST place I go is to a computer to type little quips. I'd be on the phone, making reservations, communicating with friends and family . . .ANYWHERE but on a message board.
> Just sayin'. I smell a RAT.
Click to expand...


I think he lost friends, not family.  His family is hiding.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=oCKWDarNdGw]Jewish Man Exposes Israel&#39;s Lies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow

ForeverYoung436 said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid and bigoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say you've lost neighbors and close relatives TODAY and still you sit here on a computer? Lets think about what would really be happening in the average household, mine for instance, when met with such horrible news.
> The LAST place I go is to a computer to type little quips. I'd be on the phone, making reservations, communicating with friends and family . . .ANYWHERE but on a message board.
> Just sayin'. I smell a RAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he lost friends, not family.  His family is hiding.
Click to expand...


I just found out news one of my cousins were killed. He's an older guy. 

My neighbors were killed. My family is all in their homes. They can't go out. 

You're right.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwrel&v=9QiV9xn0RbI]If Israel could do this to a young American Jew, imagine what Palestinians face every day [MFV !] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos

Roudy said:


> Can you show a single post where I support the killing of ANY child?  Until then I shall call you a whore for IslamoTerrorists, The Devil in Miss Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely you jest, there is hardly one of your posts where you DONT support the roasting alive of Palestinian children. You are an evil scumbag immigrant, who left his motherland to avoid charges of corruption
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/263308-whoo-hoo-kablam.html#post6364999
> 10 children died there
Click to expand...


----------



## BecauseIKnow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=V1ovdA1VZ-c]Jew Settlers Stoning Palestine Christian Children walking to school - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show a single post where I support the killing of ANY child?  Until then I shall call you a whore for IslamoTerrorists, The Devil in Miss Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely you jest, there is hardly one of your posts where you DONT support the roasting alive of Palestinian children. You are an evil scumbag immigrant, who left his motherland to avoid charges of corruption
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/263308-whoo-hoo-kablam.html#post6364999
> 10 children died there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -



This is what I remember

[ame=http://youtu.be/ogNdQ-CSQww]palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

kvetch said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> mBHunter or whatever your name is today,
> 
> I am telling no lies!
> 
> And thank God, I am not a cheerleader cheering on the deliberate killings of babies in Gaza, as you are!
> 
> Israel is killing civilians in Gaza and you are cheering them on!
> 
> YOU ARE DISGUSTING!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that mental illness is a common denominator in all Hamas supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jews are known to have at least twice the rates of schizophrenia and bipolar disease as other americans and brits do.........
> this proves that they are more intelligent....too much so to cope in this wicked world
> 
> mental and illness are synonymns IN A WAY
> 
> try this one for size, from my fave USA Jewish Comedian
> Steve Bhaerman, aka Swami Beyondananda
> 
> *Beyondananda is my name
> Fundamentalism is my game
> 
> everyone gets Transcendetal
> WHEN THE FUN COMES BEFORE THE MENTAL"*
> 
> FAR TOO MANY UNFUNNY FUNDAMENTALISTS AROUND EVERYWHERE AINT THERE
> ESPECIALLY HERE
> 
> NOT YOU SWEETEST ROUDY-KINS
Click to expand...

Thin line between genius and insanity. Your line is quite thick, not to worry.


----------



## Jos

When the Shah regime fell roudy and his made a swift exit, knowing the jig was up


----------



## Roudy

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/ogNdQ-CSQww]palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

And so does the entire country. They fucked themselves bigtime by showing us what they are all about.


----------



## Roudy

Jos said:


> When the Shah regime fell roudy and his made a swift exit, knowing the jig was up


What were the coordinates for your Mohammad I mean anus again?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/ogNdQ-CSQww]palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


If I remember that was a video of a Kuwaitt. 

And if I remember a Jew made a trillion dollars disappear and he fled the country to Israel. And Israel is harboring him. And Mossad predicted a attack on a tall building years before that. 

Many questions need to be answered. And why Israeli criminals are getting away with this. 

Regardless, i see about 20 people out of a 1.5 million population. And no word on the leaders and Palestinians who condemned it. 

There were people happy everywhere that don't like America. Like Serbs. 

And like Netanyahu, he was happy that this would give Israel unlimited power.


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> surely you jest, there is hardly one of your posts where you DONT support the roasting alive of Palestinian children. You are an evil scumbag immigrant, who left his motherland to avoid charges of corruption
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/263308-whoo-hoo-kablam.html#post6364999
> 10 children died there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Islamic terrorist scumbag coward using children as human shields. What else is new?  The US encountered this same cowardice in Iraq and Afghanistan. Muslims have no value for life not even their own loved ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/ogNdQ-CSQww]palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


do you remember this?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRfhUezbKLw]Five Dancing Israelis Arrested On 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/ogNdQ-CSQww]palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I remember that was a video of a Kuwaitt.
> 
> And if I remember a Jew made a trillion dollars disappear and he fled the country to Israel. And Israel is harboring him. And Mossad predicted a attack on a tall building years before that.
> 
> Many questions need to be answered. And why Israeli criminals are getting away with this.
> 
> Regardless, i see about 20 people out of a 1.5 million population. And no word on the leaders and Palestinians who condemned it.
> 
> There were people happy everywhere that don't like America. Like Serbs.
> 
> And like Netanyahu, he was happy that this would give Israel unlimited power.
Click to expand...

No that was Palestinians, you lie like a rug, Muslim kalb.


----------



## Roudy

Jos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/ogNdQ-CSQww]palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you remember this?
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRfhUezbKLw]Five Dancing Israelis Arrested On 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Debunked. Next?  Do you remember half a billion Muslims dancing and burning US flags on 9-11?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/ogNdQ-CSQww]palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I remember that was a video of a Kuwaitt.
> 
> And if I remember a Jew made a trillion dollars disappear and he fled the country to Israel. And Israel is harboring him. And Mossad predicted a attack on a tall building years before that.
> 
> Many questions need to be answered. And why Israeli criminals are getting away with this.
> 
> Regardless, i see about 20 people out of a 1.5 million population. And no word on the leaders and Palestinians who condemned it.
> 
> There were people happy everywhere that don't like America. Like Serbs.
> 
> And like Netanyahu, he was happy that this would give Israel unlimited power.
Click to expand...


In a word NO it wasn't. unless they moved the Palestinians to  Kuwait. Why are you supporting criminals in Gaza?


----------



## Roudy

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember that was a video of a Kuwaitt.
> 
> And if I remember a Jew made a trillion dollars disappear and he fled the country to Israel. And Israel is harboring him. And Mossad predicted a attack on a tall building years before that.
> 
> Many questions need to be answered. And why Israeli criminals are getting away with this.
> 
> Regardless, i see about 20 people out of a 1.5 million population. And no word on the leaders and Palestinians who condemned it.
> 
> There were people happy everywhere that don't like America. Like Serbs.
> 
> And like Netanyahu, he was happy that this would give Israel unlimited power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a word NO it wasn't. unless they moved the Palestinians to  Kuwait. Why are you supporting criminals in Gaza?
Click to expand...

Well there were some Palestinians in Kuwait which the Kuwaitis had generously let in, which supported Sadam Husseins invasion in the early 90's which led to Desert Storm. After that the Kuwaitis kicked their backstabbing asses out.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember that was a video of a Kuwaitt.
> 
> And if I remember a Jew made a trillion dollars disappear and he fled the country to Israel. And Israel is harboring him. And Mossad predicted a attack on a tall building years before that.
> 
> Many questions need to be answered. And why Israeli criminals are getting away with this.
> 
> Regardless, i see about 20 people out of a 1.5 million population. And no word on the leaders and Palestinians who condemned it.
> 
> There were people happy everywhere that don't like America. Like Serbs.
> 
> And like Netanyahu, he was happy that this would give Israel unlimited power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a word NO it wasn't. unless they moved the Palestinians to  Kuwait. Why are you supporting criminals in Gaza?
Click to expand...


You support criminals in Israel.

Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian

Palestinian Girl, 9, Shot Dead in Gaza Strip - NYTimes.com

Medics: Israel strike kills 11 civilians in Gaza - CBS News

Why?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember that was a video of a Kuwaitt.
> 
> And if I remember a Jew made a trillion dollars disappear and he fled the country to Israel. And Israel is harboring him. And Mossad predicted a attack on a tall building years before that.
> 
> Many questions need to be answered. And why Israeli criminals are getting away with this.
> 
> Regardless, i see about 20 people out of a 1.5 million population. And no word on the leaders and Palestinians who condemned it.
> 
> There were people happy everywhere that don't like America. Like Serbs.
> 
> And like Netanyahu, he was happy that this would give Israel unlimited power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a word NO it wasn't. unless they moved the Palestinians to  Kuwait. Why are you supporting criminals in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support criminals in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Palestinian Girl, 9, Shot Dead in Gaza Strip - NYTimes.com
> 
> Medics: Israel strike kills 11 civilians in Gaza - CBS News
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


People are criminal for protecting themselves against criminals? It's seems those criminals care so much about their own children that they feel the need to strap bombs to their bodies


----------



## BecauseIKnow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a word NO it wasn't. unless they moved the Palestinians to  Kuwait. Why are you supporting criminals in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support criminals in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Palestinian Girl, 9, Shot Dead in Gaza Strip - NYTimes.com
> 
> Medics: Israel strike kills 11 civilians in Gaza - CBS News
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are criminal for protecting themselves against criminals? It's seems those criminals care so much about their own children that they feel the need to strap bombs to their bodies
Click to expand...


So you divert, lie and deflect.

Shooting little girls with many bullets for "fun" is defending yourselves? Killing 5,000 thousand plus Palestinians in the intifada is defending themselves? 

Bombing civilians is defending themselves right? 

You're a coward. You can deny all you want. But the viewers can see this articles. And it will back fire on Israel and support for Israel.


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember that was a video of a Kuwaitt.
> 
> And if I remember a Jew made a trillion dollars disappear and he fled the country to Israel. And Israel is harboring him. And Mossad predicted a attack on a tall building years before that.
> 
> Many questions need to be answered. And why Israeli criminals are getting away with this.
> 
> Regardless, i see about 20 people out of a 1.5 million population. And no word on the leaders and Palestinians who condemned it.
> 
> There were people happy everywhere that don't like America. Like Serbs.
> 
> And like Netanyahu, he was happy that this would give Israel unlimited power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a word NO it wasn't. unless they moved the Palestinians to  Kuwait. Why are you supporting criminals in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support criminals in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Palestinian Girl, 9, Shot Dead in Gaza Strip - NYTimes.com
> 
> Medics: Israel strike kills 11 civilians in Gaza - CBS News
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Palestinians shooting rockets at Israeli cities at the behest of Hamas. Any other questions?  Fucking dumbass.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support criminals in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Palestinian Girl, 9, Shot Dead in Gaza Strip - NYTimes.com
> 
> Medics: Israel strike kills 11 civilians in Gaza - CBS News
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are criminal for protecting themselves against criminals? It's seems those criminals care so much about their own children that they feel the need to strap bombs to their bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you divert, lie and deflect.
> 
> Shooting little girls with many bullets for "fun" is defending yourselves? Killing 5,000 thousand plus Palestinians in the intifada is defending themselves?
> 
> Bombing civilians is defending themselves right?
> 
> You're a coward. You can deny all you want. But the viewers can see this articles. And it will back fire on Israel and support for Israel.
Click to expand...


What lie? I'm not the one in denial, you're blaming Israel for defending itself, when in fact it has every right to do so.


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support criminals in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Palestinian Girl, 9, Shot Dead in Gaza Strip - NYTimes.com
> 
> Medics: Israel strike kills 11 civilians in Gaza - CBS News
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are criminal for protecting themselves against criminals? It's seems those criminals care so much about their own children that they feel the need to strap bombs to their bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you divert, lie and deflect.
> 
> Shooting little girls with many bullets for "fun" is defending yourselves? Killing 5,000 thousand plus Palestinians in the intifada is defending themselves?
> 
> Bombing civilians is defending themselves right?
> 
> You're a coward. You can deny all you want. But the viewers can see this articles. And it will back fire on Israel and support for Israel.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should ask Hamas to stop targetting Israeli kids and cities with its rockets?  Then nobody gets killed. Nice doggy. Go and tell me what happened. LOL


----------



## Jos

Jos said:


> When the Shah regime fell roudy and his made a swift exit, knowing the jig was up



Roudy, or "sandy" as I affectionately call him is a Sand-jew,who along with the other "sandies" fled to America to avoid justice


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a word NO it wasn't. unless they moved the Palestinians to  Kuwait. Why are you supporting criminals in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support criminals in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Palestinian Girl, 9, Shot Dead in Gaza Strip - NYTimes.com
> 
> Medics: Israel strike kills 11 civilians in Gaza - CBS News
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians shooting rockets at Israeli cities at the behest of Hamas. Any other questions?  Fucking dumbass.
Click to expand...


The only "fucking dumbass" here is you who supports  murder of children and women. 

And the guy who calls every women or man who opposes Israel a "whore" and "witch" in Persian and in English. 

And curses people left and right like a scumbag. You don't deserve any respect from anyone.


----------



## Roudy

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are criminal for protecting themselves against criminals? It's seems those criminals care so much about their own children that they feel the need to strap bombs to their bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you divert, lie and deflect.
> 
> Shooting little girls with many bullets for "fun" is defending yourselves? Killing 5,000 thousand plus Palestinians in the intifada is defending themselves?
> 
> Bombing civilians is defending themselves right?
> 
> You're a coward. You can deny all you want. But the viewers can see this articles. And it will back fire on Israel and support for Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? I'm not the one in denial, you're blaming Israel for defending itself, when in fact it has every right to do so.
Click to expand...

Muslim logic. The right to keep killing others while acting outraged.


----------



## kvetch

candyslice said:


> mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candyslice said:
> 
> 
> 
> good lord, who said anything about god?
> 
> You think he wants anything to do with this trans-terrarian nonsense?
> 
> But since you brought him up. . . .why don't the bunch of you, so religious and holy and all sit down like godly men and hammer out a solution that didn't keep the whole world in an uproar???
> 
> 
> 
> well that would be nice except that religion is but and excuse they use to justify murder and genocide. Imo, no loving "god" would condone such actions against  fellow human beings, but this is what is being said by fanatical "jews".
> You can't sit down and bargain with the devil. It seems mankind has tried that, bringing about the result we are witnessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and allah is just a nice old dude that wants to kill everybody that doesn't think like him, right?
Click to expand...

allah is female

real name allat

the imposter known as allah and given the attributes of a jihadi
is the spawn of the devil

created not by prophet mo (pboh)
but by politicians at least 100 years later

same applies to tribal genocide freak jewish jehovah
and cross-insanity instead of the loving jesus

all religions embody the worst
of what their founders were best at

all of them


----------



## Roudy

Jos said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Shah regime fell roudy and his made a swift exit, knowing the jig was up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy, or "sandy" as I affectionately call him is a Sand-jew,who along with the other "sandies" fled to America to avoid justice
Click to expand...

Ooooo.  Well aren't you mr know it all Iranian Hezbollah IsmanoNazi enemy within piece of shit.

I wanna ask you a serious question, do you enjoy eating Jewish poop?  Sure seems like it.


----------



## Roudy

kvetch said:


> candyslice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that would be nice except that religion is but and excuse they use to justify murder and genocide. Imo, no loving "god" would condone such actions against  fellow human beings, but this is what is being said by fanatical "jews".
> You can't sit down and bargain with the devil. It seems mankind has tried that, bringing about the result we are witnessing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and allah is just a nice old dude that wants to kill everybody that doesn't think like him, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> allah is female
> 
> real name allat
> 
> the imposter known as allah and given the attributes of a jihadi
> is the spawn of the devil
> 
> created not by prophet mo (pboh)
> but by politicians at least 100 years later
> 
> same applies to tribal genocide freak jewish jehovah
> and cross-insanity instead of the loving jesus
> 
> all religions embody the worst
> of what their founders were best at
> 
> all of them
Click to expand...

Big boobs?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support criminals in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Palestinian Girl, 9, Shot Dead in Gaza Strip - NYTimes.com
> 
> Medics: Israel strike kills 11 civilians in Gaza - CBS News
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians shooting rockets at Israeli cities at the behest of Hamas. Any other questions?  Fucking dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only "fucking dumbass" here is you who supports  murder of children and women.
> 
> And the guy who calls every women or man who opposes Israel a "whore" and "witch" in Persian and in English.
> 
> And curses people left and right like a scumbag. You don't deserve any respect from anyone.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://youtu.be/eTGbP55HGi8]Children of Hamas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that changed my whole life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some interesting news from israel---that relates to a life changing
> event my son experienced right here in the USA ---when a 'palestinian' blew
> the brains out of one of his school mates for the GLORY OF ALLAH. The shooter
> had friends ----who protected him but the cops did manage to crack the case
> 
> The friends did show up at the trial to laugh in the face of the mother of
> the dead child.
> 
> This event in Israel ALSO relates to the glorious action in MUMBAI
> of the islamo nazi pigs ----who attacked a little chabad house and
> tortured the rabbi and his pregnant wife to death SLOWWWLY
> 
> the gleeful Jihadists even took the time to cut the fetus from
> the woman's STILL ALIVE BODY.
> 
> well ---to cut to the chase----a relative of the tortured to death
> in mumbai woman-----went down in Israel-----26 years old ---
> mother of two----one of the kids and her husband are hospitalized
> 
> Interestingly enough---she and her husband ran a chabad house
> in NEW DEHLI_ they were just visiting in israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that well, Irose, indescribable barbarism.  May the perps burn in hell, if there is a hell.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support criminals in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Palestinian Girl, 9, Shot Dead in Gaza Strip - NYTimes.com
> 
> Medics: Israel strike kills 11 civilians in Gaza - CBS News
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians shooting rockets at Israeli cities at the behest of Hamas. Any other questions?  Fucking dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only "fucking dumbass" here is you who supports  murder of children and women.
> 
> And the guy who calls every women or man who opposes Israel a "whore" and "witch" in Persian and in English.
> 
> And curses people left and right like a scumbag. You don't deserve any respect from anyone.
Click to expand...

Let's rehash, you support Hamas, Hamas is a terrorist organization which shoots rockets into civilian areas, and intentionally kills women and children, therefore you are the dumbass moron. 

See how easy it was?  Now run along donkey, and study hard I'll be quizzing you on this tomorrow.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are criminal for protecting themselves against criminals? It's seems those criminals care so much about their own children that they feel the need to strap bombs to their bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you divert, lie and deflect.
> 
> Shooting little girls with many bullets for "fun" is defending yourselves? Killing 5,000 thousand plus Palestinians in the intifada is defending themselves?
> 
> Bombing civilians is defending themselves right?
> 
> You're a coward. You can deny all you want. But the viewers can see this articles. And it will back fire on Israel and support for Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should ask Hamas to stop targetting Israeli kids and cities with its rockets?  Then nobody gets killed. Nice doggy. Go and tell me what happened. LOL
Click to expand...


Those rockets are only to remind Israel not to kill Palestinians.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

^^^^

Ha! Ha Ha ! It actually excites me when you post the same video over and over again as if it means anything. 

And that propaganda that " anyone that opposes Israel is an brainwashed animal"

Especially when you take into consideration that Jews teach their kids God gave them that land as an illegal excuse to occupy land. 

And the settlers who attack Palestinian women and children or the guns they give them. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LekgTsZSF34]Israeli Settlers in Hebron (Al Khalil) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=2ZqS7GZTMZk]"Settlers" Hate Tour in Hebron 20-08-2011 - YouTube[/ame]

And don't tell me settlers don't represent israelis. They do Israel's dirty work for them. And they are a huge portion of the illegal occupiers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you divert, lie and deflect.
> 
> Shooting little girls with many bullets for "fun" is defending yourselves? Killing 5,000 thousand plus Palestinians in the intifada is defending themselves?
> 
> Bombing civilians is defending themselves right?
> 
> You're a coward. You can deny all you want. But the viewers can see this articles. And it will back fire on Israel and support for Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask Hamas to stop targetting Israeli kids and cities with its rockets?  Then nobody gets killed. Nice doggy. Go and tell me what happened. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those rockets are only to remind Israel not to kill Palestinians.
Click to expand...

It's always fine to kill Israelis isn't it?


----------



## AnjelicaT

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you divert, lie and deflect.
> 
> Shooting little girls with many bullets for "fun" is defending yourselves? Killing 5,000 thousand plus Palestinians in the intifada is defending themselves?
> 
> Bombing civilians is defending themselves right?
> 
> You're a coward. You can deny all you want. But the viewers can see this articles. And it will back fire on Israel and support for Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask Hamas to stop targetting Israeli kids and cities with its rockets? Then nobody gets killed. Nice doggy. Go and tell me what happened. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those rockets are only to remind Israel not to kill Palestinians.
Click to expand...

 
 in the extreme.  
And how's that working out?


----------



## kvetch

roudy said:


> becauseiknow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> people are criminal for protecting themselves against criminals? It's seems those criminals care so much about their own children that they feel the need to strap bombs to their bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you divert, lie and deflect.
> 
> Shooting little girls with many bullets for "fun" is defending yourselves? Killing 5,000 thousand plus palestinians in the intifada is defending themselves?
> 
> Bombing civilians is defending themselves right?
> 
> You're a coward. You can deny all you want. But the viewers can see this articles. And it will back fire on israel and support for israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should ask hamas to stop targetting israeli kids and cities with its rockets?  Then nobody gets killed. Nice doggy. Go and tell me what happened. Lol
Click to expand...

no-one in gaza or the idf is targetting kids you fuckwit

hamas rockets are incapable of being targeted at all

and idf is doin and trying its best not to kill civilians, so far at least
not like cast lead where they tried a whole lot less

both sides here are telling identical lies
just change the names around and you have got the other side, exactly

and both sides are playing the same dirty political games
nut-yahoo to win an election
hamas to win an internal power struggle

civilians on both sides are their pawns

filthy disgusting neten-hamas-yahoo


----------



## MHunterB

BecauseIKnow said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very sad, Bcoz.  I hope your friends/family are as OK as they can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iT'S ALWAYS THE INNOCENT THAT SUFFER THE MOST AND FOR WHAT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New world order? I don't know this world is really odd.....it's hard...we really need God to do something and change it.
Click to expand...


Someone said "BE the change you want to see in the world".....  Maybe we can think of tiny little ways to do that?

I understand a bit how BIK feels, a cousin who lived a few streets away - we used to play together as children - he was blown apart in one of the Jerusalem bus bombings over a decade ago : ((  

Anyone's death leaves a hole in this world, a wound I'm not sure can ever heal.


----------



## kvetch

anjelicat said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should ask hamas to stop targetting israeli kids and cities with its rockets? Then nobody gets killed. Nice doggy. Go and tell me what happened. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those rockets are only to remind israel not to kill palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the extreme.
> And how's that working out?
Click to expand...

this time i agree with you angel
and not with tinnie

lame in the extreme...is right!

Want to thank your post but the button has disappeared
wonder why, eh??


----------



## Jos

Roudy said:


> Let's rehash, you support Hamas, Hamas is a terrorist organization which ahoots rickets into civikian areas, and intentionally kills women and children, therefore you are the dumbass moron.
> 
> 
> See how easy it was?  Now run along donkey, and study hard I'll be quizzing you on this tomorrow.



ahoots, rickets, civikian is this a code?


----------



## Billo_Really

The most militarized country on earth, attacks a population with no military that has been under seige since 2006.  Israel broke the ceasefire.  Israeli's are cowards.


----------



## kvetch

mhunterb said:


> becauseiknow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candyslice said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's always the innocent that suffer the most and for what???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new world order? I don't know this world is really odd.....it's hard...we really need god to do something and change it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone said "be the change you want to see in the world".....  Maybe we can think of tiny little ways to do that?
> 
> I understand a bit how bik feels, a cousin who lived a few streets away - we used to play together as children - he was blown apart in one of the jerusalem bus bombings over a decade ago : ((
> 
> anyone's death leaves a hole in this world, a wound i'm not sure can ever heal.
Click to expand...

great post hunter

and the koran, in one of its saner verses says

"to save one life is to save all of humanity"

rosie says they stole that one from us jews

but who cares who owns it??


----------



## kvetch

loinboy said:


> the most militarized country on earth, attacks a population with no military that has been under seige since 2006.  Israel broke the ceasefire.  Israeli's are cowards.


loins

cowards aint the right word
jews are very brave folx
and very paranoid too

a very strange combo

other than that i agree with you

israel broke the ceasefire both this time and before cast lead also

just to win a forthcoming election

olmert lost the last one

pray nut-yahoo will lose this one, too


----------



## mudwhistle

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support criminals in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Palestinian Girl, 9, Shot Dead in Gaza Strip - NYTimes.com
> 
> Medics: Israel strike kills 11 civilians in Gaza - CBS News
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians shooting rockets at Israeli cities at the behest of Hamas. Any other questions?  Fucking dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only "fucking dumbass" here is you who supports  murder of children and women.
> 
> And the guy who calls every women or man who opposes Israel a "whore" and "witch" in Persian and in English.
> 
> And curses people left and right like a scumbag. You don't deserve any respect from anyone.
Click to expand...


Nether do you. I remember your last PM to me.

That one contained plenty of class.......and a threat. 

An empty threat.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AnjelicaT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask Hamas to stop targetting Israeli kids and cities with its rockets? Then nobody gets killed. Nice doggy. Go and tell me what happened. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those rockets are only to remind Israel not to kill Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in the extreme.
> And how's that working out?
Click to expand...


High level Israeli goes to Egypt seeking cease fire.

Things must not be all rosie in Israel.


----------



## mudwhistle

kvetch said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the most militarized country on earth, attacks a population with no military that has been under seige since 2006.  Israel broke the ceasefire.  Israeli's are cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> loins
> 
> cowards aint the right word
> jews are very brave folx
> and very paranoid too
> 
> a very strange combo
> 
> other than that i agree with you
> 
> israel broke the ceasefire both this time and before cast lead also
> 
> just to win a forthcoming election
> 
> olmert lost the last one
> 
> pray nut-yahoo will lose this one, too
Click to expand...


According to Hamas there never was a ceasefire.....because a ceasefire only gives them time to reload and begin firing again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians shooting rockets at Israeli cities at the behest of Hamas. Any other questions?  Fucking dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only "fucking dumbass" here is you who supports  murder of children and women.
> 
> And the guy who calls every women or man who opposes Israel a "whore" and "witch" in Persian and in English.
> 
> And curses people left and right like a scumbag. You don't deserve any respect from anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/eTGbP55HGi8]Children of Hamas - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


This may have been missed

[ame=http://youtu.be/eTGbP55HGi8]Children of Hamas - YouTube[/ame]
That is if Children were what you really cared about.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

I already responded to you, but let me make it more clear. And no, a couple pictures of children who are children belonging to Hamas members doesn't make any point at all. You're pretty much insane to think posting one video will prove anything. It doesn't, it just proves Palestinians are sick of Israel's killings and oppression. They are a occupying state, 
















Real weapons unlike Hamas toys they give to their children.


----------



## BecauseIKnow




----------



## AnjelicaT

P F Tinmore said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those rockets are only to remind Israel not to kill Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the extreme.
> And how's that working out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> High level Israeli goes to Egypt seeking cease fire.
> 
> Things must not be all rosie in Israel.
Click to expand...

 

Tell that to Bcoz.
Idiot.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

BecauseIKnow said:


> I already responded to you, but let me make it more clear. And no, a couple pictures of children who are children belonging to Hamas members doesn't make any point at all. You're pretty much insane to think posting one video will prove anything. It doesn't, it just proves Palestinians are sick of Israel's killings and oppression. They are a occupying state,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real weapons unlike Hamas toys they give to their children.



Here's this, now watch someone come up with a lame deflection for this.


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> The most militarized country on earth, attacks a population with no military that has been under seige since 2006.  Israel broke the ceasefire.  Israeli's are cowards.



The poster quoted above has obviouly got a comprehension problem regarding the words


Cease Fire​


----------



## MHunterB

It's apodictic that the word 'ceasefine' cannot be used to describe a time period during which rockets are being fired.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> I already responded to you, but let me make it more clear. And no, a couple pictures of children who are children belonging to Hamas members doesn't make any point at all. You're pretty much insane to think posting one video will prove anything. It doesn't, it just proves Palestinians are sick of Israel's killings and oppression. They are a occupying state,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real weapons unlike Hamas toys they give to their children.



It's insane to train children to be suicide bombers but you support it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

This guy keeps lying and deflecting. All he can do is talk and makeup junk. 

Of course never any actual points are made.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already responded to you, but let me make it more clear. And no, a couple pictures of children who are children belonging to Hamas members doesn't make any point at all. You're pretty much insane to think posting one video will prove anything. It doesn't, it just proves Palestinians are sick of Israel's killings and oppression. They are a occupying state,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real weapons unlike Hamas toys they give to their children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's this, now watch someone come up with a lame deflection for this.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://youtu.be/YIBNRVgq59Y]Hamas indoctrination of Kids: Bombs more precious than children - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://youtu.be/tzlFPm7bymY]Micky Mouse Teaches Kids To Commit Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> This guy keeps lying and deflecting. All he can do is talk and makeup junk.
> 
> Of course never any actual points are made.



You'll burn in hell for lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://youtu.be/7Gzyeo1Z1I4]The shocking video Muslims don&#39;t want you to see!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy keeps lying and deflecting. All he can do is talk and makeup junk.
> 
> Of course never any actual points are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll burn in hell for lying.
Click to expand...


You're painfully stupid.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the extreme.
> And how's that working out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High level Israeli goes to Egypt seeking cease fire.
> 
> Things must not be all rosie in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Bcoz.
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Still see you engaged in your favorite pasttime of name calling!

Well that is where supporting Israel's baby killing operations leads living creatures like you!

Pity the apologist for the Isreali baby killers!

May God have Mercy on your soul!

Sherri


----------



## P F Tinmore

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> High level Israeli goes to Egypt seeking cease fire.
> 
> Things must not be all rosie in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Bcoz.
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still see you engaged in your favorite pasttime of name calling!
> 
> Well that is where supporting Israel's baby killing operations leads living creatures like you!
> 
> Pity the apologist for the Isreali baby killers!
> 
> May God have Mercy on your soul!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...




> Still see you engaged in your favorite pasttime of name calling!



Well, when you don't have anything intelligent to say...


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Reuters reported on 13 November:

After five days of mounting violence, Israel and the Palestinians stepped back from the brink of a new war in the Gaza Strip on Tuesday, sending signals to each other via Egypt that they would hold their fire unless attacked.

The report added:

Ismail Haniyeh, prime minister of Gaza&#8217;s Hamas government, praised the main armed factions in the enclave for agreeing on Monday night to a truce. &#8220;They showed a high sense of responsibility by saying they would respect calm should the Israeli occupation also abide by it,&#8221; he said.

Israel destroys the truce

Yet Israel was not interested in calm.

On 14 November Israel carried out the extrajudicial killing of Hamas military chief Ahmad al-Jabari.
Reuters noted that the Israeli attack &#8220;appeared to end a 24-hour lull in cross-border violence that surged this week.&#8221;

The rest is tragic history, some undoubtedly yet to be written in innocent blood.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BecauseIKnow said:


> Reuters reported on 13 November:
> 
> After five days of mounting violence, Israel and the Palestinians stepped back from the brink of a new war in the Gaza Strip on Tuesday, sending signals to each other via Egypt that they would hold their fire unless attacked.
> 
> The report added:
> 
> Ismail Haniyeh, prime minister of Gazas Hamas government, praised the main armed factions in the enclave for agreeing on Monday night to a truce. They showed a high sense of responsibility by saying they would respect calm should the Israeli occupation also abide by it, he said.
> 
> Israel destroys the truce
> 
> Yet Israel was not interested in calm.
> 
> On 14 November Israel carried out the extrajudicial killing of Hamas military chief Ahmad al-Jabari.
> Reuters noted that the Israeli attack appeared to end a 24-hour lull in cross-border violence that surged this week.
> 
> The rest is tragic history, some undoubtedly yet to be written in innocent blood.



Dead terrorist. Tissue?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you divert, lie and deflect.
> 
> Shooting little girls with many bullets for "fun" is defending yourselves? Killing 5,000 thousand plus Palestinians in the intifada is defending themselves?
> 
> Bombing civilians is defending themselves right?
> 
> You're a coward. You can deny all you want. But the viewers can see this articles. And it will back fire on Israel and support for Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask Hamas to stop targetting Israeli kids and cities with its rockets?  Then nobody gets killed. Nice doggy. Go and tell me what happened. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those rockets are only to remind Israel not to kill Palestinians.
Click to expand...

You got it backwards, jackass. The rest of the world disagrees with you.


----------



## kvetch

roudy said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should ask hamas to stop targetting israeli kids and cities with its rockets?  Then nobody gets killed. Nice doggy. Go and tell me what happened. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those rockets are only to remind israel not to kill palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got it backwards, jackass. The rest of the world disagrees with you.
Click to expand...

and you too

you are the terror twins; roudy and biKoz

siamese twin rocket hurlers here

ONLY 36 DONKEYS EACH


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters reported on 13 November:
> 
> After five days of mounting violence, Israel and the Palestinians stepped back from the brink of a new war in the Gaza Strip on Tuesday, sending signals to each other via Egypt that they would hold their fire unless attacked.
> 
> The report added:
> 
> Ismail Haniyeh, prime minister of Gazas Hamas government, praised the main armed factions in the enclave for agreeing on Monday night to a truce. They showed a high sense of responsibility by saying they would respect calm should the Israeli occupation also abide by it, he said.
> 
> Israel destroys the truce
> 
> Yet Israel was not interested in calm.
> 
> On 14 November Israel carried out the extrajudicial killing of Hamas military chief Ahmad al-Jabari.
> Reuters noted that the Israeli attack appeared to end a 24-hour lull in cross-border violence that surged this week.
> 
> The rest is tragic history, some undoubtedly yet to be written in innocent blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead terrorist. Tissue?
Click to expand...


Ha Ha Ha! You sick fuck. When you tried hours to convince people israel didn't break the truce, you deflect and lie, and come up with a lame excuse. 

And justify the violence. But it's good even an Israeli terrorist admitted his country started the violence and also killed two children under 5 with this attack.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy keeps lying and deflecting. All he can do is talk and makeup junk.
> 
> Of course never any actual points are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll burn in hell for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're painfully stupid.
Click to expand...


You being a brain dead fuck will not keep you from hell.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The killing fields of Gaza are seeing the worst day of Israeli Occupation Forces attacks today, Sunday, november 18, 2012.

I read:

"Sunday marked the deadliest day yet for Palestinians in Gaza, as Israel's heavy bombardment of the coastal strip killed yet more civilians. The death toll has risen to 72 people in Gaza; according to the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights, at least 27 civilians have been killed so far. Additionally, according to the centre, "535 Palestinians, including 520 civilians, have been wounded  this number includes 140 children and 83 women."

24 people today have been killed, according to Ma'an News."

And The New York Times' on-the-ground reporters have details on a deadly strike on a home in Gaza, reporting Israeli forces killed at least 11 people, including several children, in a single airstrike that destroyed a home. Among the dead were five women and four small children, The Associated Press reported, citing a Palestinian health official.

Israel's lust for the blood of Gentile children in Palestine, how many Gentile children and innocent Gentile civilians must die in Gaza before this blood lust of Zionists is satisfied? 


Day Five of Israeli Attack on Gaza: Death toll rises to 72, 520 civilians wounded; 4 children killed in Israeli strike; Tel-Aviv bound rocket shot down again

Sherri


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BecauseIKnow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters reported on 13 November:
> 
> After five days of mounting violence, Israel and the Palestinians stepped back from the brink of a new war in the Gaza Strip on Tuesday, sending signals to each other via Egypt that they would hold their fire unless attacked.
> 
> The report added:
> 
> Ismail Haniyeh, prime minister of Gazas Hamas government, praised the main armed factions in the enclave for agreeing on Monday night to a truce. They showed a high sense of responsibility by saying they would respect calm should the Israeli occupation also abide by it, he said.
> 
> Israel destroys the truce
> 
> Yet Israel was not interested in calm.
> 
> On 14 November Israel carried out the extrajudicial killing of Hamas military chief Ahmad al-Jabari.
> Reuters noted that the Israeli attack appeared to end a 24-hour lull in cross-border violence that surged this week.
> 
> The rest is tragic history, some undoubtedly yet to be written in innocent blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead terrorist. Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha! You sick fuck. When you tried hours to convince people israel didn't break the truce, you deflect and lie, and come up with a lame excuse.
> 
> And justify the violence. But it's good even an Israeli terrorist admitted his country started the violence and also killed two children under 5 with this attack.
Click to expand...


So defending your self is not justified in your eyes?


----------



## Samson

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll burn in hell for lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're painfully stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You being a brain dead fuck will not keep you from hell.
Click to expand...


The ignore feature works particularly well.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already responded to you, but let me make it more clear. And no, a couple pictures of children who are children belonging to Hamas members doesn't make any point at all. You're pretty much insane to think posting one video will prove anything. It doesn't, it just proves Palestinians are sick of Israel's killings and oppression. They are a occupying state,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real weapons unlike Hamas toys they give to their children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's this, now watch someone come up with a lame deflection for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing these kids are learning how to defend themselves against child killing Pali animals.
Click to expand...


"Defense" against "child killers

It's always the "Israelis" defending themselves. 

You're mentally disturbed. 

Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian

Many of the other 1,477 Palestinian children have been killed that way by Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters reported on 13 November:
> 
> After five days of mounting violence, Israel and the Palestinians stepped back from the brink of a new war in the Gaza Strip on Tuesday, sending signals to each other via Egypt that they would hold their fire unless attacked.
> 
> The report added:
> 
> Ismail Haniyeh, prime minister of Gazas Hamas government, praised the main armed factions in the enclave for agreeing on Monday night to a truce. They showed a high sense of responsibility by saying they would respect calm should the Israeli occupation also abide by it, he said.
> 
> Israel destroys the truce
> 
> Yet Israel was not interested in calm.
> 
> On 14 November Israel carried out the extrajudicial killing of Hamas military chief Ahmad al-Jabari.
> Reuters noted that the Israeli attack appeared to end a 24-hour lull in cross-border violence that surged this week.
> 
> The rest is tragic history, some undoubtedly yet to be written in innocent blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead terrorist. Tissue?
Click to expand...


Are you human?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead terrorist. Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha! You sick fuck. When you tried hours to convince people israel didn't break the truce, you deflect and lie, and come up with a lame excuse.
> 
> And justify the violence. But it's good even an Israeli terrorist admitted his country started the violence and also killed two children under 5 with this attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So defending your self is not justified in your eyes?
Click to expand...


Attacking is not defending you delusional moron. You're on ignore.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Jewish settlers 'kill Palestinian girl' | Mail Online

Jewish settlers shot dead a Palestinian girl while attacking homes in the West Bank city of Hebron today after the funeral of an Israeli soldier killed in a roadside ambush, Palestinian witnesses said.
Eight-year-old Neveen Jamjoum was shot while sitting just inside the doorway of her house, her mother said. Palestinian medical sources said nine Palestinians were wounded by gunfire.


Jewish settlers kill girl, 14, in funeral rampage - Telegraph

Jewish settlers in Hebron shot dead a 14-year-old Palestinian girl and wounded nine other Palestinians yesterday after the funeral of an Israeli soldier killed in a roadside ambush.
Neveen Jamjoum was killed at the doorway of her house, close to the Tomb of the Patriarchs, where Baruch Goldstein, an American-born Israeli settler, shot dead 27 Muslim worshippers eight years ago.
The settlers attacked Palestinian homes after the funeral of Elazar Leibovitz, 21, a soldier and settler from Hebron, who died in an ambush by Palestinian gunmen last week.


----------



## Roudy

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy keeps lying and deflecting. All he can do is talk and makeup junk.
> 
> Of course never any actual points are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll burn in hell for lying.
Click to expand...

If you think about it, the jackass already IS in a hell of sorts. Imagine being a donkey Hamas supporter like him, having to lie for your fellow Palestinian savages.  Sucks to be BecauseKnowsJackShit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're painfully stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being a brain dead fuck will not keep you from hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ignore feature works particularly well.
Click to expand...


True in most cases it does, but their are those extreme case that need special attention.


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's this, now watch someone come up with a lame deflection for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing these kids are learning how to defend themselves against child killing Pali animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Defense" against "child killers
> 
> It's always the "Israelis" defending themselves.
> 
> You're mentally disturbed.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Many of the other 1,477 Palestinian children have been killed that way by Israel.
Click to expand...

No you're mentality disturbed, now go fuck some more criminals and Muslim Jew haters. Not that it will help, WITCH. LOL


----------



## kvetch

Angel  

Imho that post from tinnie was right and sensible 

what is idiot about what he said...entirely rational and factual

unlike the other one

hate the sin, not the sinner!!

its a danger to carry over stuff 
from one post to another 
and not treat each on its merits

Nag           nag        nag         :mad  :nag   

LOVE THESE FACES YOU TURNED ME ON TO LAST NIGHT

I.E.


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the extreme.
> And how's that working out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High level Israeli goes to Egypt seeking cease fire.
> 
> Things must not be all rosie in Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Bcoz.
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

that is the tinnie post i was refferrin to in the last post, sorry angel


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Palestinian killed after settlers open fire in West Bank village - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper

Jewish settler attacks on Palestinians listed as 'terrorist incidents' by US | World news | The Guardian

Violence by Jewish settlers has been cited for the first time in a US state department list of "terrorist incidents", as Israeli political leaders condemned a string of recent attacks on Palestinians in the West Bank and Jerusalem.

The inclusion of assaults on Palestinian targets in the annual report on terrorism reflects growing concern in Israel and internationally that violence by a minority of Jewish extremists could trigger a new cycle of conflict and further damage the prospects of a peace agreement between the two sides.

"Attacks by extremist Israeli settlers against Palestinian residents, property and places of worship in the West Bank continued," said the Country Reports on Terrorism 2011. It referred to "price tag" operations, meaning violence committed by radical settlers against Palestinians in retribution for actions by the Israeli government or army deemed to be "anti-settler".


----------



## Roudy

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's this, now watch someone come up with a lame deflection for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing these kids are learning how to defend themselves against child killing Pali animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Defense" against "child killers
> 
> It's always the "Israelis" defending themselves.
> 
> You're mentally disturbed.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Many of the other 1,477 Palestinian children have been killed that way by Israel.
Click to expand...

Sherri and BecUse seem to be infected with *Mad Muslim Disease*


----------



## kvetch

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing these kids are learning how to defend themselves against child killing Pali animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Defense" against "child killers
> 
> It's always the "Israelis" defending themselves.
> 
> You're mentally disturbed.
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Many of the other 1,477 Palestinian children have been killed that way by Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're mentality disturbed, now go fuck some more criminals and Muslim Jew haters. Not that it will help, WITCH. LOL
Click to expand...

roudy callin bikoz a witch is a sign of cross wired panties on your part

been drinkin too much sherri

now you're so drunk with hate you cant tell the difference between sherri and bikoz!!

kindly sober up, if that's possible


----------



## Roudy

Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL


----------



## BecauseIKnow

When you post attacks by settlers, they claim to put me on ignore, yet they are expressing outrage and panicking in every way possible. 

How dare I post links of Israeli settler terror attacks! 

Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Roudy said:


> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL





He gets so upset when I post settler murders. And Israeli sponsored state violence. I'm hated the most by the Zionists because I can dig up those links easily . LOL


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Report: Settlers kill 3 Palestinian children and wound scores of others over a 2 year period


Report: Settlers kill 3 Palestinian children and wound scores of others over a 2 year period

An international human rights foundation has confirmed that Palestinian children have become "a target of attack from groups of extremist Jewish settlers". 

In a report entitled 'Under attack: Settler violence against Palestinian children in the occupied territories', the Palestinians branch of the Global Movement for the Defence of Children documented 38 separate incidences of settler violence against Palestinian children in the last two years. These brutal attacks have resulted in the deaths of three children while 42 others have been injured.

The report states that these attacks, which are usually perpetrated by groups of settlers, "are characterised by intimidation, verbal harassment, physical assault and the destruction of property". It mentioned that in 13 incidences, settlers opened fire on children resulting in the deaths of three and the injury of ten others. In additions, there were 15 incidences of intimidation and physical assault and 9 incidences where children were pelted with stones. Almost all incidences were accompanied by verbal insults.

The report confirmed that in eight instances, "soldiers had been implicated in the attack; either by participating in the assault, overlooking what was happening or punishing the victims rather than the aggressors."


----------



## Munin

Oh christ, re we still having the debate which isn't even worth one?

1. Which country will not retalliate when rockets are fired upon its civilian population? I m pretty sure no such country exists


2. Hamas retards can stop all civilian casualties on their side any time when they stop firing missiles on the civilian population of a regional superpower which is also backed by the n°1 world superpower USA, so any belief that the Nation of Israel can be destroyed by military means is just unbelievably stupid.


3. Shoving babies into the cameras that got killed by provoced attackes by your own hamas government is sickening. *There would be 0 dead babies if there were 0 rockets fired upon the civilian population of Israel, you know why the Fatah government isn't shoving dead babies into TV cameras? Because they re not retards like the Hamas terrorist organisation and get this: they are not shooting rockets onto a regional superpowers civilian population*

4. If you still support Hamas after what they provoced on the palistinian people then you are mentally sick or just so religiously radical that you can not acknowledge any facts or reality. The only reason I can see why the rockets are being fired is because Iran wants to see how good that new Iron dome defense works, because after all Iran is supplying the rockets. Maybe Iran is testing it for when to see if a nucleair missile can get through? (Iran happens to be developping new misiles)



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Creation does not exist for Jews to slaughter Gentiles with Impunity in it!
> 
> Sherri



appearantly the Hamas government of Gaza exists to kill its own civilian population, if you don't get this by now you must be as retarded as the people firing the rockets

And even if they are not, they clearly are not capable of protecting them: a military failure, which is a disgrace for any army. But I wouldn't go as far as calling that bunch of terrorist retards who are randomly shooting rockets an army


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Oh dear, another retard who is brainwashed by his Zionist controlled church to believe Israel is defending itself. 

The same lame talking point from pro Israel posters. Obviously people don't fall for it anymore. Logical people look into it and look for facts. They want to know if that crap journalism they keep hearing that is one sided is true, so they check and realize its all a lie. 

People like you can't process facts in your head. Only your sick weird agenda.


----------



## irosie91

you don't understand    Munin----there are people who post here who have said OUTRIGHT ---that muslims have a right to murder jewish babies---but 
jews do not have a right to either self defense or  to SHOOT BACK -----
Some person she calls  "jesus"  told her so-----She,   as a sunday school teacher,    is an AUTHORITY on the subject. 

    think about it-----do you really want to argue with a Sunday school teacher?


----------



## kvetch

you israelis are playin a really dangerous game escalatin this duo of rockets

its only gonna take one idf rocket off target hittinh 100 civilians in gaza

or a hamas rocket hitting a school in israel

or worse still something touchin off the waiting hizbollah's much more advanced rockets in the north

you wont be able to cope with hizbollah and invadin gaza at the same time

you aint the all powerful all mighty force you think you are

hizbollah exposed that 6 years ago

nut-yahoo is a reckless and dangerous gambler with JEWISH LIVES ALSO

*AND HE COULD HAVE WON THE FUCKIN ELECTION WITHOUT ESCALATIN AT ALL

JUST KEEPIN THE TRUCE THAT JABARI HAD AGREED TO

VERY VERY VERY LETHALLY DANGEROUS TO ALL
*


----------



## kvetch

roudy said:


> fuck you and fuck the palestinian animals. Lol


which animals do you wanna fuck

if you so much as touch a pal donkey it will fuck you right back in your jewish *ass*


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Israel broke the truce. How many times do I have to repeat that.

Reuters reported on 13 November:

After five days of mounting violence, Israel and the Palestinians stepped back from the brink of a new war in the Gaza Strip on Tuesday, sending signals to each other via Egypt that they would hold their fire unless attacked.

The report added:

Ismail Haniyeh, prime minister of Gaza&#8217;s Hamas government, praised the main armed factions in the enclave for agreeing on Monday night to a truce. &#8220;They showed a high sense of responsibility by saying they would respect calm should the Israeli occupation also abide by it,&#8221; he said.

Israel destroys the truce

Yet Israel was not interested in calm.

On 14 November Israel carried out the extrajudicial killing of Hamas military chief Ahmad al-Jabari.
Reuters noted that the Israeli attack &#8220;appeared to end a 24-hour lull in cross-border violence that surged this week.&#8221;

The rest is tragic history, some undoubtedly yet to be written in innocent blood.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> you don't understand    munin----there are people who post here who have said outright ---that muslims have a right to murder jewish babies---but
> jews do not have a right to either self defense or  to shoot back -----
> some person she calls  "jesus"  told her so-----she,   as a sunday school teacher,    is an authority on the subject.
> 
> Think about it-----do you really want to argue with a sunday school teacher?


no sweetie

and nor should you, either

when will you listen to your lovin mamzer??? Xxx


----------



## kvetch

becauseiknow said:


> israel broke the truce. How many times do i have to repeat that.
> 
> Reuters reported on 13 november:
> 
> After five days of mounting violence, israel and the palestinians stepped back from the brink of a new war in the gaza strip on tuesday, sending signals to each other via egypt that they would hold their fire unless attacked.
> 
> The report added:
> 
> Ismail haniyeh, prime minister of gaza&#8217;s hamas government, praised the main armed factions in the enclave for agreeing on monday night to a truce. &#8220;they showed a high sense of responsibility by saying they would respect calm should the israeli occupation also abide by it,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Israel destroys the truce
> 
> yet israel was not interested in calm.
> 
> On 14 november israel carried out the extrajudicial killing of hamas military chief ahmad al-jabari.
> Reuters noted that the israeli attack &#8220;appeared to end a 24-hour lull in cross-border violence that surged this week.&#8221;
> 
> the rest is tragic history, some undoubtedly yet to be written in innocent blood.


quite right bikoz

but those anti jewish videos you posted

e.g. Stalin's right hand man, etc

were full on arab nazi crap

if you weren't you, A HURTIN GAZAN

I would shoot you up better than any idf drone 

for being a full on fucking nazi robot

but i know you aint that

*so stop fucking acting like one

or our hudna is over*


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Another two civilians killed by Israel just recently. 

Sabha Mahawish al Hashah, 60

Hussein Jalal Nasser, 8


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL



Roudy,

When Posters use words like this to defend baby killings, like the killing of this baby depicted in the photo below, the words say so much about the Speaker and the Hate in his heart!








May God open your eyes to your Hate, Roudy, and may you turn away from it, it hurts you more than it hurts anyone else. 

It does not hurt me, Roudy, your Hate, it simply invites me to Pray for you!

Your Hate leads me to care about You, do you understand that?

I call on all here to Pray for Roudy, he is in great need of our Prayers!

Sherri


----------



## BecauseIKnow

kvetch said:


> becauseiknow said:
> 
> 
> 
> israel broke the truce. How many times do i have to repeat that.
> 
> Reuters reported on 13 november:
> 
> After five days of mounting violence, israel and the palestinians stepped back from the brink of a new war in the gaza strip on tuesday, sending signals to each other via egypt that they would hold their fire unless attacked.
> 
> The report added:
> 
> Ismail haniyeh, prime minister of gazas hamas government, praised the main armed factions in the enclave for agreeing on monday night to a truce. they showed a high sense of responsibility by saying they would respect calm should the israeli occupation also abide by it, he said.
> 
> Israel destroys the truce
> 
> yet israel was not interested in calm.
> 
> On 14 november israel carried out the extrajudicial killing of hamas military chief ahmad al-jabari.
> Reuters noted that the israeli attack appeared to end a 24-hour lull in cross-border violence that surged this week.
> 
> the rest is tragic history, some undoubtedly yet to be written in innocent blood.
> 
> 
> 
> quite right bikoz
> 
> but those anti jewish videos you posted
> 
> e.g. Stalin's right hand man, etc
> 
> were full on arab nazi crap
> 
> if you weren't you
> 
> would shoot you up better than any idf drone
> 
> for being a full on fucking nazi robot
> 
> but i know you aint that
> 
> *so stop fucking acting like one
> 
> or our hudna is over*
Click to expand...


I only did those in response to several Zionist videos Roudy posted.


----------



## Munin

BecauseIKnow said:


> Oh dear, another retard who is brainwashed by his Zionist controlled church to believe Israel is defending itself.
> 
> The same lame talking point from pro Israel posters. Obviously people don't fall for it anymore. Logical people look into it and look for facts. They want to know if that crap journalism they keep hearing that is one sided is true, so they check and realize its all a lie.
> 
> People like you can't process facts in your head. Only your sick weird agenda.



It s just as simple as math, it s as simple as 1 + 1 = 2 



Palestinians in Gaza + firing rockets = getting bombed = dead babies & kids

Palestingians in the West Bank + not firing rockets = not getting bombed = no dead babies and kids



It s a simple equation, both populations are palistinian and both have suffered under Isreal and are suffering under it. Yet only 1 of the populations is getting bombed, but because you re radically religious you can't even figure it out

and any number of babies you try to shove into our faces isn't going to change that


How about I start shoving Jewish babies into your face, is that going to give me arguments?

Let s try












ups that one doesn't count, this one was born in Germany 

Now wouldn't you like to shoot a rocket at those babies? I bet you that they are the reason why rockets are being fired, they re just much cuter than the palistinian babies ... 

I bet if the Nazis had shown their babies to the allies they would never have bombed them!


And please don't drag god into this, he must be napping atm as I m pretty sure there is nothing in any religious book about shooting rockets to get your own babies killed by a retalliating enemy


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> When Posters use words like this to defend baby killings, like the killing of this baby depicted in the photo below, the words say so much about the Speaker and the Hate in his heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God open your eyes to your Hate, Roudy, and may you turn away from it, it hurts you more than it hurts anyone else.
> 
> It does not hurt me, Roudy, your Hate, it simply invites me to Pray for you!
> 
> Your Hate leads me to care about You, do you understand that?
> 
> I call on all here to Pray for Roudy, he is in great need of our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

May God have mercy on your defense of baby killers. You're no different than those who use children as suicide bombers and as human shields.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BecauseIKnow said:


> Another two civilians killed by Israel just recently.
> 
> Sabha Mahawish al Hashah, 60
> 
> Hussein Jalal Nasser, 8



BecauseIKnow,

I am so very sorry about these senseless deaths, of an elderly man and a child.

I Pray for their families, dealing with these losses. I cannot imagine, losing children, like this, from deliberate attacks upon a civilian population, and having to carry on with your life and remain hopeful. I know though that this must lead the people to turn to God and place their trust more fully in Him and that God is sustaining them through this and filling them with His peace, despite their circumstances. They have God, and their Faith, and nothing and nobody can take that from them. God is with them and us always. And He can comfort us and wrap His arms around us and love us, always! And Occupation and Injustice and these killings will end, may it be soon, I pray! We can't control our circumstances, but we have complete control over how we respond to our circumstances. Now, is the time for the people to reach out to God and to help one another get through this, to work together, to love God and love one another. And with Love and God, Hate is vanquished. We vanquish Hate with Love. 

Earlier today, after Church, I visited the grave of my grandmother. And I was reading the tombstones of other relatives and reading the names of four young children my great grandparents lost, all between age 2 and 5. Two children died the same week, within days of each other, of scarlet fever. Four children lived and four children died. And they carried on with their lives!

Words fall so short in addressing all the Injustice in our world, all a person can do is respond to the circumstances we confront as best we can. We take each day and live it to its fullest, we choose, do we defend Injustice or take stands against it, we love or we hate, we follow the world or we follow God! And there will be pain and heartbreak, but God's Blessings will be there, too, if we open our eyes to see them! 

I have to go back to Church, I will come back later tonight and post more.

Sherri


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kvetch said:


> you israelis are playin a really dangerous game escalatin this duo of rockets
> 
> its only gonna take one idf rocket off target hittinh 100 civilians in gaza
> 
> or a hamas rocket hitting a school in israel
> 
> or worse still something touchin off the waiting hizbollah's much more advanced rockets in the north
> 
> you wont be able to cope with hizbollah and invadin gaza at the same time
> 
> you aint the all powerful all mighty force you think you are
> 
> hizbollah exposed that 6 years ago
> 
> nut-yahoo is a reckless and dangerous gambler with JEWISH LIVES ALSO
> 
> *AND HE COULD HAVE WON THE FUCKIN ELECTION WITHOUT ESCALATIN AT ALL
> 
> JUST KEEPIN THE TRUCE THAT JABARI HAD AGREED TO
> 
> VERY VERY VERY LETHALLY DANGEROUS TO ALL
> *


So it's wrong for Israel to defend itself?


----------



## kvetch

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another two civilians killed by Israel just recently.
> 
> Sabha Mahawish al Hashah, 60
> 
> Hussein Jalal Nasser, 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow,
> 
> I am so very sorry about these senseless deaths, of an elderly man and a child.
> 
> I Pray for their families, dealing with these losses. I cannot imagine, losing children, like this, from deliberate attacks upon a civilian population, and having to carry on with your life and remain hopeful. I know though that this must lead the people to turn to God and place their trust more fully in Him and that God is sustaining them through this and filling them with His peace, despite their circumstances. They have God, and their Faith, and nothing and nobody can take that from them. God is with them and us always. And He can comfort us and wrap His arms around us and love us, always! And Occupation and Injustice and these killings will end, may it be soon, I pray! We can't control our circumstances, but we have complete control over how we respond to our circumstances. Now, is the time for the people to reach out to God and to help one another get through this, to work together, to love God and love one another. And with Love and God, Hate is vanquished. We vanquish Hate with Love.
> 
> Earlier today, after Church, I visited the grave of my grandmother. And I was reading the tombstones of other relatives and reading the names of four young children my great grandparents lost, all between age 2 and 5. Two children died the same week, within days of each other, of scarlet fever. Four children lived and four children died. And they carried on with their lives!
> 
> Words fall so short in addressing all the Injustice in our world, all a person can do is respond to the circumstances we confront as best we can. We take each day and live it to its fullest, we choose, do we defend Injustice or take stands against it, we love or we hate, we follow the world or we follow God! And there will be pain and heartbreak, but God's Blessings will be there, too, if we open our eyes to see them!
> 
> I have to go back to Church, I will come back later tonight and post more.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

sherri

you see only one side

totally half blind you are

for sure the gazans, not the israelis are the prima donna victims here

but the hamas faction are just as bad as the IDF
and the deaths of innocent pals id their fault just as much as the zio-killers

what you are too blind to see or know
is that the hamas rocket launchers aren't even fighting the israelis at all

they are fighting the exiled leaders of hamas itself
that want peace with israel

its a dirty filthy evil power struggle
and they dont care at all how many innocent pals die
if they end up with more power within hamas

and that's the truth as best i know it

please do go and pray for me
i can do with all prayers from anyone anytime

except i dont believe god is outside us, but within us

j*esus said, "THE KINGDOM OF GOD IS WITHIN YOU"
DO YOU UNDERSTAND THIS
ITS ACTUALLY HINDUISM ON JESUS'S PART\
SO ALL YOU EVER PRAY TO IS YOUR LARGER HIGHER SELF.........

PITY AINT IT??*


----------



## kvetch

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> you israelis are playin a really dangerous game escalatin this duo of rockets
> 
> its only gonna take one idf rocket off target hitting 100 civilians in gaza
> 
> or a hamas rocket hitting a school in israel
> 
> or worse still something touchin off the waiting hizbollah's much more advanced rockets in the north
> 
> you wont be able to cope with hizbollah and invadin gaza at the same time
> 
> you aint the all powerful all mighty force you think you are
> 
> hizbollah exposed that 6 years ago
> 
> nut-yahoo is a reckless and dangerous gambler with jewish lives also
> 
> *and he could have won the fuckin election without escalatin at all
> 
> just keepin the truce that jabari had agreed to
> 
> very very very lethally dangerous to all
> *
> 
> 
> 
> so it's wrong for israel to defend itself?
Click to expand...

israel aint defendin itself at all
defendin itself = makin and keepin truces
accepting the help from hamas's al jabari etc to zap the islamic jihad as they were doing

then israel breaks its truce with hamas
and escalates for the election

that aint called defending israel itself
quite the opposite

what nut-yahoo is defendin is his devil-given lust for power
and nothing else whatsoever


----------



## MHunterB

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets so upset when I post settler murders. And Israeli sponsored state violence. I'm hated the most by the Zionists because I can dig up those links easily . LOL
Click to expand...


One more inaccurate post from BIK.  You're simply not venomous enough to be hated with any degree of dedication by many moderate Zionists : ))

Sure, you post that Nazi-suckin' drivel from time to time - but you don't really dyed-in-the-wool insist that it's 'Truth'....  I can tell that you just don't hate whole-heartedly, BIK - which IMO is a very good thing 'cause there's no real future in it.   Takes too much energy to keep up that red haze before the eyes, it tends to short-circuit the logic in the brain and cuts off blood to the heart.


----------



## kvetch

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that comes from being around palestinian animals. It rubs off  difference is the guy doesn't become a national hero like palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> you are insultin animals again
> 
> *the torah says
> 
> "man has dominion over the beasts of the field, etc"*
> 
> bit if it is true we came from abraham
> a desert nomad utterly dependent on flocks of animals
> for our very survival
> 
> and full of love and gratitude for the animals
> sacrificin their very lives to keep us alive
> 
> you would expect a decent jew, or muslim
> to preserve that love and respect for all beasts of the field
> and not compare them to killers or terrorists
> 
> *so be a good jew
> and quit it!!!*
> 
> i aint jokin, sweetie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course NAZI's always wanted the Jew defenseless.
Click to expand...


Roudy:

are you so illiterate that you dont know where to put your apostrophes
dont use an apostrophe to make a plural
*even with nazis
*
and i thought all jews and you were educated
or at least *HEAD-UCATED*


----------



## irosie91

Mirah Scharf, Killed by Missile,
---Yet another victim of sherri's 
Beloved
        Isa respectors 
They, like her,  thirst for jewish blood---
Especially the blood of Pregnant
Jewish ladies
The 26-year-old pregnant victim of a rocket in 
Kiryat Malachi was a Chabad emissary 
from India, killed on anniversary of Mumbai 
massacre.   Noveember   2008
The names of the three people who were killed 
Thursday by a rocket attack in Kiryat Malachi 
have been published,  one of whom,  was  
an emissary of Chabad involved in outreach 
in India, and was in Israel on a short visit in 
order to give birth and pay respects to the 
Chabad victims of the Mumbai terror attack in 
2008

During that deadly rampage---in which hundreds
of KAFFIRIN  were murdered,  the RESPECTORS
of ISA  as sherri claims them to be---sought out a little 
house on a back street of Mumbai----- What was so 
important about the little house?------well ----
it held the blood for which sherri et al lusts-----
JEWISH BLOOD
Rabbi Gavriel Noach (Gabi), 29, and Rivkah (Rivky) 
Holtzberg, 28   died that day ---a SLOW MUTILATION
murder---- that included the CUTTING OUT of THE 
WOMB  the fetus of Rivky who lived to experience
the  event-----then she died.    Have some compassion 
for sherri----she is really upset the her RESPECTORS 
of ISA   did not get the opportunity to do so to MERAH
An interesting aside-----Merah and Rivkah had been 
friends when they were both alive-----maybe relatives---
I am not sure


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koxAaIrNWxE]Good Jews or Bad Jews? The Zionists Propaganda Machine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kvetch

MHunterB said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets so upset when I post settler murders. And Israeli sponsored state violence. I'm hated the most by the Zionists because I can dig up those links easily . LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more inaccurate post from BIK.  You're simply not venomous enough to be hated with any degree of dedication by many moderate Zionists : ))
> 
> Sure, you post that Nazi-suckin' drivel from time to time - but you don't really dyed-in-the-wool insist that it's 'Truth'....  I can tell that you just don't hate whole-heartedly, BIK - which IMO is a very good thing 'cause there's no real future in it.   Takes too much energy to keep up that red haze before the eyes, it tends to short-circuit the logic in the brain and cuts off blood to the heart.
Click to expand...

very good post hunter

angel has disabled my thanx button so i'll do it like this

i heartily agree with you

if only folx here looked for the poster 

not playin sterile arcade shootin games hooking on trigger words alone

you're a mensch!!


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> Mirah Scharf, Killed by Missile,
> ---Yet another victim of sherri's
> Beloved
> Isa respectors
> They, like her,  thirst for jewish blood---
> Especially the blood of Pregnant
> Jewish ladies
> The 26-year-old pregnant victim of a rocket in
> Kiryat Malachi was a Chabad emissary
> from India, killed on anniversary of Mumbai
> massacre.   Noveember   2008
> The names of the three people who were killed
> Thursday by a rocket attack in Kiryat Malachi
> have been published,  one of whom,  was
> an emissary of Chabad involved in outreach
> in India, and was in Israel on a short visit in
> order to give birth and pay respects to the
> Chabad victims of the Mumbai terror attack in
> 2008
> 
> During that deadly rampage---in which hundreds
> of KAFFIRIN  were murdered,  the RESPECTORS
> of ISA  as sherri claims them to be---sought out a little
> house on a back street of Mumbai----- What was so
> important about the little house?------well ----
> it held the blood for which sherri et al lusts-----
> JEWISH BLOOD
> Rabbi Gavriel Noach (Gabi), 29, and Rivkah (Rivky)
> Holtzberg, 28   died that day ---a SLOW MUTILATION
> murder---- that included the CUTTING OUT of THE
> WOMB  the fetus of Rivky who lived to experience
> the  event-----then she died.    Have some compassion
> for sherri----she is really upset the her RESPECTORS
> of ISA   did not get the opportunity to do so to MERAH
> An interesting aside-----Merah and Rivkah had been
> friends when they were both alive-----maybe relatives---
> I am not sure


darling rosie

very interestin about the indian chabad folx
tragic and very very sad

i knew the chabads where i lived
a rabbi and his wife
horrible people
couldn't speak a word of hindi
they threw a close friend of mine 
out of shabat supper by violent force by her hair
just for uttering the name of shiva duing grace

when my hotel nearby was bombed
the indian cops were there to protect them
not a word pof thanka did they get
not a cup of tea
or one rupee either

an insult to all jews they were

why bring sherri into this??

i am goin out to buy you an anti sherri-holic anti-venom

then i will inject it tonight in virtual cyber space into all your veins at once

dont worry it wont hurt

you wont feel a thing!

but tomorrow your addiction to sherri-bashing will be cured

and i will have my mom back again

insh'allah xxxxx


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kvetch said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are insultin animals again
> 
> *the torah says
> 
> "man has dominion over the beasts of the field, etc"*
> 
> bit if it is true we came from abraham
> a desert nomad utterly dependent on flocks of animals
> for our very survival
> 
> and full of love and gratitude for the animals
> sacrificin their very lives to keep us alive
> 
> you would expect a decent jew, or muslim
> to preserve that love and respect for all beasts of the field
> and not compare them to killers or terrorists
> 
> *so be a good jew
> and quit it!!!*
> 
> i aint jokin, sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course NAZI's always wanted the Jew defenseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roudy:
> 
> are you so illiterate that you dont know where to put your apostrophes
> dont use an apostrophe to make a plural
> *even with nazis
> *
> and i thought all jews and you were educated
> or at least *HEAD-UCATED*
Click to expand...


I have you so confused you're calling on the wrong person. and pointing out irrelevant shit.


----------



## irosie91

mamzer---you are tired-----go to bed early-----there's a good little mamzer


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kvetch said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> you israelis are playin a really dangerous game escalatin this duo of rockets
> 
> its only gonna take one idf rocket off target hitting 100 civilians in gaza
> 
> or a hamas rocket hitting a school in israel
> 
> or worse still something touchin off the waiting hizbollah's much more advanced rockets in the north
> 
> you wont be able to cope with hizbollah and invadin gaza at the same time
> 
> you aint the all powerful all mighty force you think you are
> 
> hizbollah exposed that 6 years ago
> 
> nut-yahoo is a reckless and dangerous gambler with jewish lives also
> 
> *and he could have won the fuckin election without escalatin at all
> 
> just keepin the truce that jabari had agreed to
> 
> very very very lethally dangerous to all
> *
> 
> 
> 
> so it's wrong for israel to defend itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> israel aint defendin itself at all
> defendin itself = makin and keepin truces
> accepting the help from hamas's al jabari etc to zap the islamic jihad as they were doing
> 
> then israel breaks its truce with hamas
> and escalates for the election
> 
> that aint called defending israel itself
> quite the opposite
> 
> what nut-yahoo is defendin is his devil-given lust for power
> and nothing else whatsoever
Click to expand...




> israel aint defendin itself at all


Yes they are. Dumb ass they're not going to start something with in Gaza and risk losing support when they have bigger fish to fry in Iran.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> When Posters use words like this to defend baby killings, like the killing of this baby depicted in the photo below, the words say so much about the Speaker and the Hate in his heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God open your eyes to your Hate, Roudy, and may you turn away from it, it hurts you more than it hurts anyone else.
> 
> It does not hurt me, Roudy, your Hate, it simply invites me to Pray for you!
> Your Hate leads me to care about You, do you understand that?
> 
> I call on all here to Pray for Roudy, he is in great need of our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



Sherri ----do you ever RE-READ your own vile posts?      you are vile not
only for your filthy mouth-----but for  your  dance on the dead bodies of infants
------and the torn &/or mascerated bits of the innocent unborn----put out by those
you imagine are  "respectors of isa"


----------



## kvetch

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that comes from being around palestinian animals. It rubs off  difference is the guy doesn't become a national hero like palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> you are insultin animals again
> 
> *the torah says
> 
> "man has dominion over the beasts of the field, etc"*
> 
> bit if it is true we came from abraham
> a desert nomad utterly dependent on flocks of animals
> for our very survival
> 
> and full of love and gratitude for the animals
> sacrificin their very lives to keep us alive
> 
> you would expect a decent jew, or muslim
> to preserve that love and respect for all beasts of the field
> and not compare them to killers or terrorists
> 
> *so be a good jew
> and quit it!!!*
> 
> i aint jokin, sweetie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course NAZI's always wanted the Jew defenseless.
Click to expand...

that's quite true
an understatement
they wanted no jews at all

you are reduced by the blindness of your hate to repeatin platitudes
not even attitudes

and its irrelevant

a total white elephant
irrelevant
piece of trailer trash
not even good enough for jerry springer the jewish tralier trash impressario


----------



## CandySlice

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/ogNdQ-CSQww]palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


So that's what Because I Know knows


----------



## kvetch

CandySlice said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/ogNdQ-CSQww]palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that's what Because I Know knows
Click to expand...

candyman

its sterile just postin pallywood or zio-wood videos

no-one ever watches any of them

and it takes up loads of precious space

i thought you were a higher vibration than that

disappointed in you

not even a cheap nasty hershey bar

try swiss or belgian chocolate next time, sir

not inferior yankee so called "candy" 
which is all trash and just makes yanx fat without any nourishment whatsoever
junk candy that was.............


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> When Posters use words like this to defend baby killings, like the killing of this baby depicted in the photo below, the words say so much about the Speaker and the Hate in his heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God open your eyes to your Hate, Roudy, and may you turn away from it, it hurts you more than it hurts anyone else.
> 
> It does not hurt me, Roudy, your Hate, it simply invites me to Pray for you!
> Your Hate leads me to care about You, do you understand that?
> 
> I call on all here to Pray for Roudy, he is in great need of our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri ----do you ever RE-READ your own vile posts?      you are vile not
> only for your filthy mouth-----but for  your  dance on the dead bodies of infants
> ------and the torn &/or mascerated bits of the innocent unborn----put out by those
> you imagine are  "respectors of isa"
Click to expand...

oy veh!


----------



## CandySlice

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> When Posters use words like this to defend baby killings, like the killing of this baby depicted in the photo below, the words say so much about the Speaker and the Hate in his heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God open your eyes to your Hate, Roudy, and may you turn away from it, it hurts you more than it hurts anyone else.
> 
> It does not hurt me, Roudy, your Hate, it simply invites me to Pray for you!
> 
> Your Hate leads me to care about You, do you understand that?
> 
> I call on all here to Pray for Roudy, he is in great need of our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Now there's a switch-up. When you left for church you were all about killing the Jews. Now you come home wanting to pray for them? Extra dose in the sacramental wine, was there?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kvetch said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are insultin animals again
> 
> *the torah says
> 
> "man has dominion over the beasts of the field, etc"*
> 
> bit if it is true we came from abraham
> a desert nomad utterly dependent on flocks of animals
> for our very survival
> 
> and full of love and gratitude for the animals
> sacrificin their very lives to keep us alive
> 
> you would expect a decent jew, or muslim
> to preserve that love and respect for all beasts of the field
> and not compare them to killers or terrorists
> 
> *so be a good jew
> and quit it!!!*
> 
> i aint jokin, sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course NAZI's always wanted the Jew defenseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's quite true
> an understatement
> they wanted no jews at all
> 
> you are reduced by the blindness of your hate to repeatin platitudes
> not even attitudes
> 
> and its irrelevant
> 
> a total white elephant
> irrelevant
> piece of trailer trash
> not even good enough for jerry springer the jewish tralier trash impressario
Click to expand...


Hamas = Nazis
Cranmer: Hamas adopts Nazi salute

There can be no peace when you have this


Charters/Constitutions - FATEH Constitution - PLO Charter - Hamas Charter


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kvetch said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I remember
> 
> palestinians cheer on 911 - now they want our pitty - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's what Because I Know knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> candyman
> 
> its sterile just postin pallywood or zio-wood videos
> 
> no-one ever watches any of them
> 
> and it takes up loads of precious space
> 
> i thought you were a higher vibration than that
> 
> disappointed in you
> 
> not even a cheap nasty hershey bar
> 
> try swiss or belgian chocolate next time, sir
> 
> not inferior yankee so called "candy"
> which is all trash and just makes yanx fat without any nourishment whatsoever
> junk candy that was.............
Click to expand...


Let's see because he doesn't know post a video you say nothing but I post a rebuttal video and it's nothing? I call that hypocritical


----------



## CandySlice

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's what Because I Know knows
> 
> 
> 
> candyman
> 
> its sterile just postin pallywood or zio-wood videos
> 
> no-one ever watches any of them
> 
> and it takes up loads of precious space
> 
> i thought you were a higher vibration than that
> 
> disappointed in you
> 
> not even a cheap nasty hershey bar
> 
> try swiss or belgian chocolate next time, sir
> 
> not inferior yankee so called "candy"
> which is all trash and just makes yanx fat without any nourishment whatsoever
> junk candy that was.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see because he doesn't know post a video you say nothing but I post a rebuttal video and it's nothing? I call that hypocritical
Click to expand...


Kvetch, I am neither a man nor would I have the foggiest idea how to post videos on here. They come up when I quote the person who is actually posting them.

And you'd be amazed at how high my vibes really are. Im well worth knowing.


----------



## kvetch

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course NAZI's always wanted the Jew defenseless.
> 
> 
> 
> that's quite true
> an understatement
> they wanted no jews at all
> 
> you are reduced by the blindness of your hate to repeatin platitudes
> not even attitudes
> 
> and its irrelevant
> 
> a total white elephant
> irrelevant
> piece of trailer trash
> not even good enough for jerry springer the jewish tralier trash impressario
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas = Nazis
> Cranmer: Hamas adopts Nazi salute
> 
> There can be no peace when you have this
> 
> 
> Charters/Constitutions - FATEH Constitution - PLO Charter - Hamas Charter
Click to expand...

i know all that bogstandard zio-shit
i have read the ghastly hamas charter
which i bet you haven't
wanted to throw up at the end
really shocking stuff

but the torah is even worse
god demanded there that jews commit genocide

who is goin to renounce that, i ask?
since those settlers believe god himself wrote that shit\
and entitles them to steal all the palestinians land

now answer that and just stop spoutin trash at me i already know


----------



## CandySlice

I just have a sneaking suspicion BecauseIKnow really doesn't.


----------



## AnjelicaT

CandySlice said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> When Posters use words like this to defend baby killings, like the killing of this baby depicted in the photo below, the words say so much about the Speaker and the Hate in his heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God open your eyes to your Hate, Roudy, and may you turn away from it, it hurts you more than it hurts anyone else.
> 
> It does not hurt me, Roudy, your Hate, it simply invites me to Pray for you!
> 
> Your Hate leads me to care about You, do you understand that?
> 
> I call on all here to Pray for Roudy, he is in great need of our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's a switch-up. When you left for church you were all about killing the Jews. Now you come home wanting to pray for them? Extra dose in the sacramental wine, was there?
Click to expand...

 

 Lol


----------



## irosie91

" Extra dose in the sacramental wine, was there?"

good one candy------my first giggle of the day since I heard about the death of  Merah Scharf----pregnant----no pathetic little pictures-----her surviving baby is hospitalized ----no pathetic little picture      ----and I have been told her husband has not yet been told-----he must have been told by now if he is conscious       ????       We just passed  the anniversary of the MUMBAI MASSACRE--------another joy for sherri.     For the record---if you are a jew------you are after   "GENTILE BLOOD" ----   I inform you in case you are unfamiliar with sherri and that which she KNOWS

        sacramental wine----I believe----is a catholic ---and eastern orthodox thing------Martin Luther did not like the idea because it is  TOO JEWISH

sherri is  follower  of  JESUS-----the non-jew------ and  ISA ---the muslim


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kvetch said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's quite true
> an understatement
> they wanted no jews at all
> 
> you are reduced by the blindness of your hate to repeatin platitudes
> not even attitudes
> 
> and its irrelevant
> 
> a total white elephant
> irrelevant
> piece of trailer trash
> not even good enough for jerry springer the jewish tralier trash impressario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas = Nazis
> Cranmer: Hamas adopts Nazi salute
> 
> There can be no peace when you have this
> 
> 
> Charters/Constitutions - FATEH Constitution - PLO Charter - Hamas Charter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know all that bogstandard zio-shit
> i have read the ghastly hamas charter
> which i bet you haven't
> wanted to throw up at the end
> really shocking stuff
> 
> but the torah is even worse
> god demanded there that jews commit genocide
> 
> who is goin to renounce that, i ask?
> since those settlers believe god himself wrote that shit\
> and entitles them to steal all the palestinians land
> 
> now answer that and just stop spoutin trash at me i already know
Click to expand...


I posted it and have read it many times, to know your enemy you first research them and what better way than what they write in their Constitution


----------



## kvetch

CandySlice said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> candyman
> 
> its sterile just postin pallywood or zio-wood videos
> 
> no-one ever watches any of them
> 
> and it takes up loads of precious space
> 
> i thought you were a higher vibration than that
> 
> disappointed in you
> 
> not even a cheap nasty hershey bar
> 
> try swiss or belgian chocolate next time, sir
> 
> not inferior yankee so called "candy"
> which is all trash and just makes yanx fat without any nourishment whatsoever
> junk candy that was.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see because he doesn't know post a video you say nothing but I post a rebuttal video and it's nothing? I call that hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kvetch, I am neither a man nor would I have the foggiest idea how to post videos on here. They come up when I quote the person who is actually posting them.
> 
> And you'd be amazed at how high my vibes really are. Im well worth knowing.
Click to expand...

very very sorry dear

glad you aint a man, too

yes i would like to know you

i asked you earlier to share more about who you are

you may have answered but i had to go out and i may have missed it

do it by private message if you wish

this is such an active thread its impossible to keep up with it

thanks for not jumpin down my throat

it was my miss take

very very sorry again


----------



## Hossfly

Mr. Jones said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of the Bolsheviks and the Jews who were an integral part of the Christian genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah and the Catholics tortured Jews during the Inquistion. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you expect from a group of control freaks that like to molest little children?
> IMO, religion is used by extremists to control the masses, and an excuse to commit genocidal atrocities, as is witnessed by the latest fanatics who declare themselves Gods "chosen" peoples, and therefore are considered by the ignorant, and the complicit, immune from ridicule.
Click to expand...

Looks like Mr. Jones in his hatred of the Jews completely overlooks who the control freaks are.  Perhaps Mr. Jones can tell us who goes to the UN to make it illegal to say anything against Islam while they are able to bash all the other religions themselves.


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> When Posters use words like this to defend baby killings, like the killing of this baby depicted in the photo below, the words say so much about the Speaker and the Hate in his heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God open your eyes to your Hate, Roudy, and may you turn away from it, it hurts you more than it hurts anyone else.
> 
> It does not hurt me, Roudy, your Hate, it simply invites me to Pray for you!
> 
> Your Hate leads me to care about You, do you understand that?
> 
> I call on all here to Pray for Roudy, he is in great need of our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a switch-up. When you left for church you were all about killing the Jews. Now you come home wanting to pray for them? Extra dose in the sacramental wine, was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...

angel and candyslice

i wanted to thank you both for that witty response to sherri's self righteous holy cow dung

but angel the bewitching witch has disabled my thanx button

so thanks  both of you xxxxxxx


----------



## CandySlice

irosie91 said:


> " Extra dose in the sacramental wine, was there?"
> 
> good one candy------my first giggle of the day since I heard about the death of  Merah Scharf----pregnant----no pathetic little pictures-----her surviving baby is hospitalized ----no pathetic little picture      ----and I have been told her husband has not yet been told-----he must have been told by now if he is conscious       ????       We just passed  the anniversary of the MUMBAI MASSACRE--------another joy for sherri.     For the record---if you are a jew------you are after   "GENTILE BLOOD" ----   I inform you in case you are unfamiliar with sherri and that which she KNOWS
> 
> sacramental wine----I believe----is a catholic ---and eastern orthodox thing------Martin Luther did not like the idea because it is  TOO JEWISH
> 
> sherri is  follower  of  JESUS-----the non-jew------ and  ISA ---the muslim


Hmmm. I wasn't aware Allah and God had a child together.


----------



## Hossfly

BecauseIKnow said:


> I already responded to you, but let me make it more clear. And no, a couple pictures of children who are children belonging to Hamas members doesn't make any point at all. You're pretty much insane to think posting one video will prove anything. It doesn't, it just proves Palestinians are sick of Israel's killings and oppression. They are a occupying state,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real weapons unlike Hamas toys they give to their children.


You are such a silly pipsqueak, Baghdad Bob.  This same picture has been posted numerous times by Muslims and other Jew haters like you.  When you keep on posting the same pictures over and over it actually shows that you don't have much at all.  Why not show us the videos of those young Palestinian kids training to be real soldiers for Islam when they grow up.  Surely you haven't missed those, and you might even have been in these training camps yourself in Gaza when you were just a little squirt.  By the way, when there are Open Houses on military bases, the American children pick up the weapons on display just as the ones in the picture so the pictures of the Israeli kids is not that unusual. And of course we know that in many places the Muslims hand actual weapons to boy soldiers so that they can go out and kill so it is not like they were playing cowboys and Indians.   What I find amazing is that  when people are in mourning for people they knew who just died, they sit with their friends and relatives and mourn and reminisce about the dead people.  They certainly do not keep on blabbering on a message board all day long.


----------



## irosie91

mamzer-----a better spelling of the expression you used is   OY VEY----I believe it is a yiddish version of the  hebrew    OY VAVOY     or  OY VAVOI   (same thing)     in the KJV    it is translated as    "WOE"-----which is probably just the same word that crept into english usage.     I believe that even in Hebrew it is just a kind of expletive-------now go to sleep----you are tired-----candy has a right to know WHAT TO EXPECT and Indian women do yank at their hair and do little screams when bad things happen------must you EMULATE?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> High level Israeli goes to Egypt seeking cease fire.
> 
> Things must not be all rosie in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Bcoz.
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still see you engaged in your favorite pasttime of name calling!
> 
> Well that is where supporting Israel's baby killing operations leads living creatures like you!
> 
> Pity the apologist for the Isreali baby killers!
> 
> May God have Mercy on your soul!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

May God have mercy on all the souls who are abetting those who murder innocent others in the name of a religion.  Even though Sherri (who actually reminds me of one of those shrill Muslim young women you read about who belong the Muslim Students Assoc. on our campuses and who are always shrieking about Israel and not anything at all about those their own brethren have killed) conveniently overlooks all those Christians being murdered by Muslims, most of us are aware of what is happening in the Muslim world.  Do the Muslim baby killers get a pass from Sherri?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> When Posters use words like this to defend baby killings, like the killing of this baby depicted in the photo below, the words say so much about the Speaker and the Hate in his heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God open your eyes to your Hate, Roudy, and may you turn away from it, it hurts you more than it hurts anyone else.
> 
> It does not hurt me, Roudy, your Hate, it simply invites me to Pray for you!
> 
> Your Hate leads me to care about You, do you understand that?
> 
> I call on all here to Pray for Roudy, he is in great need of our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

May God free the Muslims from their hate so that they can be tolerant enough to let those who have different beliefs follow these beliefs in peace.  There is no reason for the Muslims in many locations in the world to harass and/or murder people who think differently from them when it comes to matters of religion.  Let us all pray for Sherri's brethren to start accepting others who happen to have a different religion other than Islam.

Pakistan's minority Hindus feel under attack - Timesonline.com: Asia:


----------



## CandySlice

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a switch-up. When you left for church you were all about killing the Jews. Now you come home wanting to pray for them? Extra dose in the sacramental wine, was there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel and candyslice
> 
> i wanted to thank you both for that witty response to sherri's self righteous holy cow dung
> 
> but angel the bewitching witch has disabled my thanx button
> 
> so thanks  both of you xxxxxxx
Click to expand...


HeY KV, Just so we're clear, Candy isn't about actual sweets, it's about my two cats, Candy and Slice and the irrepressable Darkel who isn't featured here.
They are Kosher Cats cuz they don't eat pork and take saturdays off.

But they asked me to tell you.. .

'Love dem little mousies
Mousies what we love to eat'


----------



## CandySlice

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> When Posters use words like this to defend baby killings, like the killing of this baby depicted in the photo below, the words say so much about the Speaker and the Hate in his heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God open your eyes to your Hate, Roudy, and may you turn away from it, it hurts you more than it hurts anyone else.
> 
> It does not hurt me, Roudy, your Hate, it simply invites me to Pray for you!
> 
> Your Hate leads me to care about You, do you understand that?
> 
> I call on all here to Pray for Roudy, he is in great need of our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May God free the Muslims from their hate so that they can be tolerant enough to let those who have different beliefs follow these beliefs in peace.  There is no reason for the Muslims in many locations in the world to harass and/or murder people who think differently from them when it comes to matters of religion.  Let us all pray for Sherri's brethren to start accepting others who happen to have a different religion other than Islam.
> 
> Pakistan's minority Hindus feel under attack - Timesonline.com: Asia:
Click to expand...


I don't think Sherri really hates Jews. She could be comfortable hating just about anybody or any thing.


----------



## Hossfly

BecauseIKnow said:


> Oh dear, another retard who is brainwashed by his Zionist controlled church to believe Israel is defending itself.
> 
> The same lame talking point from pro Israel posters. Obviously people don't fall for it anymore. Logical people look into it and look for facts. They want to know if that crap journalism they keep hearing that is one sided is true, so they check and realize its all a lie.
> 
> People like you can't process facts in your head. Only your sick weird agenda.


Have you ever thought that logical people do not believe your crap stories, Baghdad Bob?  I think the original Baghdad Bob would be a little jealous of you the way you throw up things from thin air and then keep on going, going, going like the Energizer Bunny without coming up for air.


----------



## irosie91

HOSSFLY----islamo nazis are TRADITIONALISTS      They like to do what WORKED FOR THEM IN THE PAST     Sherri is here to drum up a  BLOOD LIBEL          It worked in both the world of the  "holy roman empire" ----and even the world of the  GREAT SCHISM     that led to the eastern orthodox church------and it worked  EXTENSIVELY in the lands of the Caliphate

In the southern part of the USA from whence sherri claims she originates-----sex libels worked to keep the   blacks down  

people who do libels----do them because they WORKED for them in the past---culture is a very stable thing from generation to generation over centuries and centuries        A good book to read on the subject is  CHIILDHOOD AND SOCIETY


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> mamzer-----a better spelling of the expression you used is OY VEY----I believe it is a yiddish version of the hebrew OY VAVOY or OY VAVOI (same thing) in the KJV it is translated as "WOE"-----which is probably just the same word that crept into english usage. I believe that even in Hebrew it is just a kind of expletive-------now go to sleep----you are tired-----candy has a right to know WHAT TO EXPECT and Indian women do yank at their hair and do little screams when bad things happen------must you EMULATE?


 

Lol


----------



## kvetch

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a switch-up. When you left for church you were all about killing the Jews. Now you come home wanting to pray for them? Extra dose in the sacramental wine, was there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel and candyslice
> 
> i wanted to thank you both for that witty response to sherri's self righteous holy cow dung
> 
> but angel the bewitching witch has disabled my thanx button
> 
> so thanks  both of you xxxxxxx
Click to expand...

angel, candyslice and rosie and any other women lurkers here

it aint no co-incidence that rockets and missiles and bomks and bullets and guns 
are all penis shaped....deadly phallic objects of death

what freud that jewish genius called thanatos....
the death wish that balances eros...the libido or life force

men wave willies for death when they are so repressed 
they cant use them as the goddess intended

for creating new life, making love not war, and for takin the piss

we see reatarded little boys easily turn into soldiers, generals, politicians and terrorists

and dead men waving their deadly willies at each other right now in gaza

partly because their gods are male only projections of dead men with no eros

they soon turn into apologists for genocide
like jehovah and allah akhbar who glorifies killing in his bogus unholy name

time both false gods were feminised
jehovah needs to be matched with allat, the pre islamic goddess of mecca

and while we are about it, 
USA women need re feminisation 
and to stop playin male power games 
and calling that equality or liberation

real feminine power i only found in india where the goddesses never died
and woman power is just a four letter word......LOVE

SEE WHAT BUTTONS THAT PRESSES!!!


----------



## AnjelicaT

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and fuck the Palestinian animals. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy,
> 
> When Posters use words like this to defend baby killings, like the killing of this baby depicted in the photo below, the words say so much about the Speaker and the Hate in his heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God open your eyes to your Hate, Roudy, and may you turn away from it, it hurts you more than it hurts anyone else.
> 
> It does not hurt me, Roudy, your Hate, it simply invites me to Pray for you!
> 
> Your Hate leads me to care about You, do you understand that?
> 
> I call on all here to Pray for Roudy, he is in great need of our Prayers!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May God free the Muslims from their hate so that they can be tolerant enough to let those who have different beliefs follow these beliefs in peace. There is no reason for the Muslims in many locations in the world to harass and/or murder people who think differently from them when it comes to matters of religion. Let us all pray for Sherri's brethren to start accepting others who happen to have a different religion other than Islam.
> 
> Pakistan's minority Hindus feel under attack - Timesonline.com: Asia:
Click to expand...

 

I don't really pray, but I'll give it a bash, Hoss.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kvetch said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> angel and candyslice
> 
> i wanted to thank you both for that witty response to sherri's self righteous holy cow dung
> 
> but angel the bewitching witch has disabled my thanx button
> 
> so thanks  both of you xxxxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel, candyslice and rosie and any other women lurkers here
> 
> it aint no co-incidence that rockets and missiles and bomks and bullets and guns are all penis shaped....deadly phallic objects of death
> 
> what freus called thanatos....the death wish that balances eros...the libido or life force
> 
> men wave willies fo death when they are so repressed they cant use them as the goddess intended
> 
> for creating new life, making love not war, and for takin the piss
> 
> we see reatarded little bys easily turn into soldiers, generals, politicians and terrorists
> 
> and dead men waving their deadly willies at each other right now in gaza
> 
> partly because their gods are male only projections of dead men with no eros
> 
> they soon turn into apologists for genocide
> like jehovah and allah akhbar who glorifies killing in his bogus unholy name
> 
> time both false gods were feminised
> jehovah needs to be matched with allat, the pre islamic goddess of mecca
> 
> and while we are about it, USA women need re feminisation and to stop playin male power games and calling that equality or liberation
> 
> real feminine power i only found in india where the goddesses never died
> ad woman power is just a four letter word......LOVE
> 
> SEE WHAT BUTTONS THAT PRESSES!!!
Click to expand...


Damn dude take a fucking cold shower.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> mamzer-----a better spelling of the expression you used is   oy vey----i believe it is a yiddish version of the  hebrew    oy vavoy     or  oy vavoi   (same thing)     in the kjv    it is translated as    "woe"-----which is probably just the same word that crept into english usage.     I believe that even in hebrew it is just a kind of expletive-------now go to sleep----you are tired-----candy has a right to know what to expect and indian women do yank at their hair and do little screams when bad things happen------must you emulate?


sweetie my friend that got yanked out of that lubavitch house in my presence
was a lovely beautiful russian girlfriend of mine iwith bipolar bear pussy riot energy

one of us, actually.

i successfully restrained her from retaliating and took care of her afterwards
took her out to a decent dinner

i talked to her today on facebook

if it had been an indian woman the cops would and could have arrested that vile rabbi's wife 
and given her the beating she deserved

if any bloody foreigner....i dont think she was israeli..........
abuses an indian woman the cops go absolutely crazy
even tho they often do it themselves to poor indian women

i aint tired at all

i've had a wonderful day..winter sunshine is powerful 
and we went to a lovely old wood 2 miles away for a picnic lunch
old hossy was there and came up to me and let me stroke and kiss his head

really comin out of the lingering shadows of depression
washin up and cooking is twice as fast and co-ordinated 
and body less creaking every day

but now i'm goin to switch trax and write a background piece on the history of gaza
and another on the psychology of suicidebombers and self destructive rocket firin jihadists

all in the best possible taste, and new threads
i've enjoyed this one but time to switch

love xxx  lechaim

ey gawalt   !! 
is that better than oy veh???


----------



## Hossfly

kvetch said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> angel and candyslice
> 
> i wanted to thank you both for that witty response to sherri's self righteous holy cow dung
> 
> but angel the bewitching witch has disabled my thanx button
> 
> so thanks  both of you xxxxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel, candyslice and rosie and any other women lurkers here
> 
> it aint no co-incidence that rockets and missiles and bomks and bullets and guns are all penis shaped....deadly phallic objects of death
> 
> what freus called thanatos....the death wish that balances eros...the libido or life force
> 
> men wave willies fo death when they are so repressed they cant use them as the goddess intended
> 
> for creating new life, making love not war, and for takin the piss
> 
> we see reatarded little bys easily turn into soldiers, generals, politicians and terrorists
> 
> and dead men waving their deadly willies at each other right now in gaza
> 
> partly because their gods are male only projections of dead men with no eros
> 
> they soon turn into apologists for genocide
> like jehovah and allah akhbar who glorifies killing in his bogus unholy name
> 
> time both false gods were feminised
> jehovah needs to be matched with allat, the pre islamic goddess of mecca
> 
> and while we are about it, USA women need re feminisation and to stop playin male power games and calling that equality or liberation
> 
> real feminine power i only found in india where the goddesses never died
> ad woman power is just a four letter word......LOVE
> 
> SEE WHAT BUTTONS THAT PRESSES!!!
Click to expand...

What's a Chauvinist?


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a switch-up. When you left for church you were all about killing the Jews. Now you come home wanting to pray for them? Extra dose in the sacramental wine, was there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel and candyslice
> 
> i wanted to thank you both for that witty response to sherri's self righteous holy cow dung
> 
> but angel the bewitching witch has disabled my thanx button
> 
> so thanks both of you xxxxxxx
Click to expand...

 
I dont fink I aint gone and done nothing of the sort i aint gov


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer-----a better spelling of the expression you used is oy vey----i believe it is a yiddish version of the hebrew oy vavoy or oy vavoi (same thing) in the kjv it is translated as "woe"-----which is probably just the same word that crept into english usage. I believe that even in hebrew it is just a kind of expletive-------now go to sleep----you are tired-----candy has a right to know what to expect and indian women do yank at their hair and do little screams when bad things happen------must you emulate?
> 
> 
> 
> sweetie my friend that got yanked out of that lubavitch house was a russian with bipolar pussy riot energy
> 
> one of us, actually
> i talked to her today on facebook
> 
> if it had been an indian woman the cops would and could have arrested that vile rabbi's wife and given her the beating she deserved
Click to expand...

 
CODE RED 
EDIT ALERT
EEDJIT ALERT
CODE RED
Pullleeeeeze tell me you don't actually believe women should be beaten


----------



## irosie91

what Russian woman? ---the rabbi's wife was dead-----the lady that came out of the house with the baby was a very nice  MUMBIAN---christian.     Indian ladies do pull at their hair and shriek------and HAVE A RIGHT TO DO SO-----for cause.    In fact they do so in a delicate and genteel manner------ARTFULLY


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> angel and candyslice
> 
> i wanted to thank you both for that witty response to sherri's self righteous holy cow dung
> 
> but angel the bewitching witch has disabled my thanx button
> 
> so thanks both of you xxxxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel, candyslice and rosie and any other women lurkers here
> 
> it aint no co-incidence that rockets and missiles and bomks and bullets and guns are all penis shaped....deadly phallic objects of death
> 
> what freus called thanatos....the death wish that balances eros...the libido or life force
> 
> men wave willies fo death when they are so repressed they cant use them as the goddess intended
> 
> for creating new life, making love not war, and for takin the piss
> 
> we see reatarded little bys easily turn into soldiers, generals, politicians and terrorists
> 
> and dead men waving their deadly willies at each other right now in gaza
> 
> partly because their gods are male only projections of dead men with no eros
> 
> they soon turn into apologists for genocide
> like jehovah and allah akhbar who glorifies killing in his bogus unholy name
> 
> time both false gods were feminised
> jehovah needs to be matched with allat, the pre islamic goddess of mecca
> 
> and while we are about it, USA women need re feminisation and to stop playin male power games and calling that equality or liberation
> 
> real feminine power i only found in india where the goddesses never died
> ad woman power is just a four letter word......LOVE
> 
> SEE WHAT BUTTONS THAT PRESSES!!!
Click to expand...

 
I'm not sure it can be helped that such weapons are phallic in shape due to aerodynamic considerations etc.  Allah had a wife and daughters - he was the moongod al illah, until momad appropriated him, did away with his family and declared it shirk to acknowledge them in the future.  
You don't normally confess to your provocations at the end of your provocations.  
Turning chicken ?


----------



## AnjelicaT

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel and candyslice
> 
> i wanted to thank you both for that witty response to sherri's self righteous holy cow dung
> 
> but angel the bewitching witch has disabled my thanx button
> 
> so thanks both of you xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> angel, candyslice and rosie and any other women lurkers here
> 
> it aint no co-incidence that rockets and missiles and bomks and bullets and guns are all penis shaped....deadly phallic objects of death
> 
> what freus called thanatos....the death wish that balances eros...the libido or life force
> 
> men wave willies fo death when they are so repressed they cant use them as the goddess intended
> 
> for creating new life, making love not war, and for takin the piss
> 
> we see reatarded little bys easily turn into soldiers, generals, politicians and terrorists
> 
> and dead men waving their deadly willies at each other right now in gaza
> 
> partly because their gods are male only projections of dead men with no eros
> 
> they soon turn into apologists for genocide
> like jehovah and allah akhbar who glorifies killing in his bogus unholy name
> 
> time both false gods were feminised
> jehovah needs to be matched with allat, the pre islamic goddess of mecca
> 
> and while we are about it, USA women need re feminisation and to stop playin male power games and calling that equality or liberation
> 
> real feminine power i only found in india where the goddesses never died
> ad woman power is just a four letter word......LOVE
> 
> SEE WHAT BUTTONS THAT PRESSES!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn dude take a fucking cold shower.
Click to expand...

 

Quite


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel and candyslice
> 
> i wanted to thank you both for that witty response to sherri's self righteous holy cow dung
> 
> but angel the bewitching witch has disabled my thanx button
> 
> so thanks both of you xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> angel, candyslice and rosie and any other women lurkers here
> 
> it aint no co-incidence that rockets and missiles and bomks and bullets and guns are all penis shaped....deadly phallic objects of death
> 
> what freus called thanatos....the death wish that balances eros...the libido or life force
> 
> men wave willies fo death when they are so repressed they cant use them as the goddess intended
> 
> for creating new life, making love not war, and for takin the piss
> 
> we see reatarded little bys easily turn into soldiers, generals, politicians and terrorists
> 
> and dead men waving their deadly willies at each other right now in gaza
> 
> partly because their gods are male only projections of dead men with no eros
> 
> they soon turn into apologists for genocide
> like jehovah and allah akhbar who glorifies killing in his bogus unholy name
> 
> time both false gods were feminised
> jehovah needs to be matched with allat, the pre islamic goddess of mecca
> 
> and while we are about it, USA women need re feminisation and to stop playin male power games and calling that equality or liberation
> 
> real feminine power i only found in india where the goddesses never died
> ad woman power is just a four letter word......LOVE
> 
> SEE WHAT BUTTONS THAT PRESSES!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it can be helped that such weapons are phallic in shape due to aerodynamic considerations etc.  Allah had a wife and daughters - he was the moongod al illah, until momad appropriated him, did away with his family and declared it shirk to acknowledge them in the future.
> You don't normally confess to your provocations at the end of your provocations.
> Turning chicken ?
Click to expand...


George Carlin did a whole bit on weapons as phallic symbols, but his was funny.


----------



## CandySlice

I also look at war itself a little differently from most. I see it largely as an exercise in dick-waving. That's really all it is: alot of men standing around in a field waving their dicks at one another. Men, insecure about the size of their penises, choose to kill one another.

That's also what all that moron athlete bullshit is all about, and what that macho, male posturing and strutting around in bars and locker rooms represents. It's called 'dick fear.' Men are terrified that their dicks are inadequate, and so they have to 'compete' in order to feel better about themselves. And since war is the ultimate competition, essentially men are killing one another in order to improve their genital self-esteem.

You needn't be a historian or a political scientist to see the Bigger Dick Foreign Policy Theory at work. It goes like this: 'What? They have bigger dicks? Bomb them!' And of course, the bombs, the rockets, and the bullets are all shaped like penises. Phallic weapons. There's an unconscious need to project the national penis into the affairs of others. It's called 'fucking with people'

Thanks George, you never let me down


----------



## kvetch

CandySlice said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> " Extra dose in the sacramental wine, was there?"
> 
> good one candy------my first giggle of the day since I heard about the death of  Merah Scharf----pregnant----no pathetic little pictures-----her surviving baby is hospitalized ----no pathetic little picture      ----and I have been told her husband has not yet been told-----he must have been told by now if he is conscious       ????       We just passed  the anniversary of the MUMBAI MASSACRE--------another joy for sherri.     For the record---if you are a jew------you are after   "GENTILE BLOOD" ----   I inform you in case you are unfamiliar with sherri and that which she KNOWS
> 
> sacramental wine----I believe----is a catholic ---and eastern orthodox thing------Martin Luther did not like the idea because it is  TOO JEWISH
> 
> sherri is  follower  of  JESUS-----the non-jew------ and  ISA ---the muslim
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I wasn't aware Allah and God had a child together.
Click to expand...

rosie you talk of THE mumbai massacre

well it was just a minor one of many much bigger and more important ones

because that one you talk of.....2008, was it killing 
involved foreigners and jews the world knows about it

far far more indians died at the gorgeous victorian railway station 
than in the jewish centre or the 2  5 star hotels
and the world ignored them totally
western media only values western lives

in 1992, 3,000 muslims and hindus died in riots  in mumbai...then it was called bombay
organised by Bal Thackeray who died yesterday
and later 600 died in revenge riots

and it goes against your pre judgements
but the Hindus were the villains 
and the Muslims were the victims
That is the usual pattern all over India
And always has been

Indian Muslims are only 14% of Indians
and a minority with many justified grievances

because they were ONLY indians and the world and especially USA ignores them
so you talk of THE mumbai massacre as tho it was the only one

not your fault, sweetie....the USA media are like that
but please allow me to give the fuller picture
and try and adjust your wrong idea that its always the muslims that are the villains

in india it is not true at all


----------



## irosie91

Kvetch----something very interesting I discovered when I first learned a bit of hebrew-------the words used for   "GOD"------are sometimes feminine and sometimes masculine   (grammatically)     I do believe that the Imagery hebrew literature  does cast "GOD"  as a masculine  "entity"------but that is the way it is  in the language.       In hebrew----there is a lot of gender declension     ---thus when addressing  "GOD"    if the feminine word for  "GOD"  gets used -----the  "YOU"   is also in the feminine form        got that?    kinda??       Saying  YOU  to you-----would always be in the masculine form even though you are a  KVETCH-------which is,   I believe,    a genderless word -------there are no genderless nouns I hebrew-----but since you are MALE-----the  YOU  would always be the  MALE 'YOU'          assuming you do not opt for surgery


----------



## AnjelicaT

CandySlice said:


> I also look at war itself a little differently from most. I see it largely as an exercise in dick-waving. That's really all it is: alot of men standing around in a field waving their dicks at one another. Men, insecure about the size of their penises, choose to kill one another.
> 
> That's also what all that moron athlete bullshit is all about, and what that macho, male posturing and strutting around in bars and locker rooms represents. It's called 'dick fear.' Men are terrified that their dicks are inadequate, and so they have to 'compete' in order to feel better about themselves. And since war is the ultimate competition, essentially men are killing one another in order to improve their genital self-esteem.
> 
> You needn't be a historian or a political scientist to see the Bigger Dick Foreign Policy Theory at work. It goes like this: 'What? They have bigger dicks? Bomb them!' And of course, the bombs, the rockets, and the bullets are all shaped like penises. Phallic weapons. There's an unconscious need to project the national penis into the affairs of others. It's called 'fucking with people'
> 
> Thanks George, you never let me down


 

 Lol. Nice one


----------



## irosie91

mamzer-----you did not go to bed yet?   People are being killed in India ALL THE TIME-----I mentioned  Mumbai because of its connection to the  woman who died in Israel  three days ago------she ran a  chabad house in   NEW DEHLI-----remember new dehli?  ----its in India.     She was a close friend to the  Pregnant wife of the rabbi of the MUMBAI CHABAD HOUSE----killed in  2008-------see?     both pregnant---both chabadniks -----both killed by isa respectors -----four years apart-----and I think  TO THE DAY   (not sure if it was the exact anniversary)     I agree that mass death in India is not a big issue in US media-----but I know it is happening-----mamzer dear.


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> mamzer-----you did not go to bed yet? People are being killed in India ALL THE TIME-----I mentioned Mumbai because of its connection to the woman who died in Israel three days ago------she ran a chabad house in NEW DEHLI-----remember new dehli? ----its in India. She was a close friend to the Pregnant wife of the rabbi of the MUMBAI CHABAD HOUSE----killed in 2008-------see? both pregnant---both chabadniks -----both killed by isa respectors -----four years apart-----and I think TO THE DAY (not sure if it was the exact anniversary) I agree that mass death in India is not a big issue in US media-----but I know it is happening-----mamzer dear.


 

I think your mamzer still has a lot to learn about you, Rosie.


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also look at war itself a little differently from most. I see it largely as an exercise in dick-waving. That's really all it is: alot of men standing around in a field waving their dicks at one another. Men, insecure about the size of their penises, choose to kill one another.
> 
> That's also what all that moron athlete bullshit is all about, and what that macho, male posturing and strutting around in bars and locker rooms represents. It's called 'dick fear.' Men are terrified that their dicks are inadequate, and so they have to 'compete' in order to feel better about themselves. And since war is the ultimate competition, essentially men are killing one another in order to improve their genital self-esteem.
> 
> You needn't be a historian or a political scientist to see the Bigger Dick Foreign Policy Theory at work. It goes like this: 'What? They have bigger dicks? Bomb them!' And of course, the bombs, the rockets, and the bullets are all shaped like penises. Phallic weapons. There's an unconscious need to project the national penis into the affairs of others. It's called 'fucking with people'
> 
> Thanks George, you never let me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Nice one
Click to expand...


Vintage George Carlin. I think that was where KV was headed before he got bogged down in all that other nonsense.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

What I would like to know is why Sherri hasn't mentioned the hundreds of rockets raining down on Israeli citizens heads, men, women, children, babies and not a word of concern?  How is it possible to be so blind as to who has started this entire thing?  When are people going to take responsibility for the truth around here and start speaking it?  Is Rosie and one or two others the only ones willing to speak the truth?  I find some of the statements here to be quite bizarre.  

Sherri, you were not there and do not know what happened to that baby. These people are known for killing their own children and blaming it on the Israelis.  I would not put it past them.  How did you feel upon learning of the Fogel family slaughter?   What did you think about the men who came in and slit the throat of the Fogel infant clad in a diaper?   Any comment you'd care to share?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Kvetch----something very interesting I discovered when I first learned a bit of hebrew-------the words used for   "GOD"------are sometimes feminine and sometimes masculine   (grammatically)     I do believe that the Imagery hebrew literature  does cast "GOD"  as a masculine  "entity"------but that is the way it is  in the language.       In hebrew----there is a lot of gender declension     ---thus when addressing  "GOD"    if the feminine word for  "GOD"  gets used -----the  "YOU"   is also in the feminine form        got that?    kinda??       Saying  YOU  to you-----would always be in the masculine form even though you are a  KVETCH-------which is,   I believe,    a genderless word -------there are no genderless nouns I hebrew-----but since you are MALE-----the  YOU  would always be the  MALE 'YOU'          assuming you do not opt for surgery



Yep.


----------



## irosie91

AnjelicaT said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer-----you did not go to bed yet? People are being killed in India ALL THE TIME-----I mentioned Mumbai because of its connection to the woman who died in Israel three days ago------she ran a chabad house in NEW DEHLI-----remember new dehli? ----its in India. She was a close friend to the Pregnant wife of the rabbi of the MUMBAI CHABAD HOUSE----killed in 2008-------see? both pregnant---both chabadniks -----both killed by isa respectors -----four years apart-----and I think TO THE DAY (not sure if it was the exact anniversary) I agree that mass death in India is not a big issue in US media-----but I know it is happening-----mamzer dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your mamzer still has a lot to learn about you, Rosie.
Click to expand...


anjel    mamzers are very nice and affable and  TALKATIVE------often cute (as children)
  which is why they are..............tolerated.         (got that mamzer dear  ----TOLERATED!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BecauseIKnow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters reported on 13 November:
> 
> After five days of mounting violence, Israel and the Palestinians stepped back from the brink of a new war in the Gaza Strip on Tuesday, sending signals to each other via Egypt that they would hold their fire unless attacked.
> 
> The report added:
> 
> Ismail Haniyeh, prime minister of Gazas Hamas government, praised the main armed factions in the enclave for agreeing on Monday night to a truce. They showed a high sense of responsibility by saying they would respect calm should the Israeli occupation also abide by it, he said.
> 
> Israel destroys the truce
> 
> Yet Israel was not interested in calm.
> 
> On 14 November Israel carried out the extrajudicial killing of Hamas military chief Ahmad al-Jabari.
> Reuters noted that the Israeli attack appeared to end a 24-hour lull in cross-border violence that surged this week.
> 
> The rest is tragic history, some undoubtedly yet to be written in innocent blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead terrorist. Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha! You sick fuck. When you tried hours to convince people israel didn't break the truce, you deflect and lie, and come up with a lame excuse.
> 
> And justify the violence. But it's good even an Israeli terrorist admitted his country started the violence and also killed two children under 5 with this attack.
Click to expand...


It's always sad when a terrorist is delivered to his 72 raisins.
Especially when he's responsible for launching attacks from civilians areas.


----------



## CandySlice

Jeremiah said:


> What I would like to know is why Sherri hasn't mentioned the hundreds of rockets raining down on Israeli citizens heads, men, women, children, babies and not a word of concern?  How is it possible to be so blind as to who has started this entire thing?  When are people going to take responsibility for the truth around here and start speaking it?  Is Rosie and one or two others the only ones willing to speak the truth?  I find some of the statements here to be quite bizarre.
> 
> Sherri, you were not there and do not know what happened to that baby. These people are known for killing their own children and blaming it on the Israelis.  I would not put it past them.  How did you feel upon learning of the Fogel family slaughter?   What did you think about the men who came in and slit the throat of the Fogel infant clad in a diaper?   Any comment you'd care to share?



Im thinking Sheri used to post on AOL Immigration boards and she was the biggest SNITCH you ever saw. People said things she didn't like and she called the FBI. No Shit!

What a GWAT.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

kvetch said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that the mother pregnant with twins was in the act of tying a bomb to her stinking ass  ------and the bomb went off and burned the infant and killed the slut pregnant with the twins        she was unable to get an abortion in Gaza and the twins were out of wedlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sherri you are totally wrong about rosie
> 
> rosie and i have totally different views about israel and many things
> 
> but i feel closer to her than to anyone else here
> 
> at first we insulted each other...big time
> 
> look under people's words and find that of god in everyone
> 
> that's the quaker christiantity i was taught and still follow
> 
> you do not, dear
> 
> you dont begin to
> 
> you wouldn't know where to start,....
> 
> not here, anyway
> 
> you must have some ability if you are married to an ex muslim atheist
> to distinguish the state of a human heart from the views they have or how they express them
> 
> you say your husband...jaan...in farsi.....is wounded from iran against god
> 
> rosie talks all the time about her and her husband's lives.................
> 
> and so do I and others............we all have deep wounds of one kind or another
> 
> how about sharing yours??
> 
> what is wrong with you????
> 
> cant you figure people out without all that holy crap about saving rosie from her bondage of hate
> and stoopid holy cow dung like that, thinking you are so so so superior and holier than anyone
> 
> do you not know how offensive that is
> 
> did you like it when jeremiah did that to you??
> 
> if jesus can't save you god alone knows who can.............
Click to expand...


And what is my name doing inside your post?   - Jeremiah


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters reported on 13 November:
> 
> After five days of mounting violence, Israel and the Palestinians stepped back from the brink of a new war in the Gaza Strip on Tuesday, sending signals to each other via Egypt that they would hold their fire unless attacked.
> 
> The report added:
> 
> Ismail Haniyeh, prime minister of Gazas Hamas government, praised the main armed factions in the enclave for agreeing on Monday night to a truce. They showed a high sense of responsibility by saying they would respect calm should the Israeli occupation also abide by it, he said.
> 
> Israel destroys the truce
> 
> Yet Israel was not interested in calm.
> 
> On 14 November Israel carried out the extrajudicial killing of Hamas military chief Ahmad al-Jabari.
> Reuters noted that the Israeli attack appeared to end a 24-hour lull in cross-border violence that surged this week.
> 
> The rest is tragic history, some undoubtedly yet to be written in innocent blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead terrorist. Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you human?
Click to expand...


Yes, unlike your dead terrorist.


----------



## AnjelicaT

CandySlice said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to know is why Sherri hasn't mentioned the hundreds of rockets raining down on Israeli citizens heads, men, women, children, babies and not a word of concern? How is it possible to be so blind as to who has started this entire thing? When are people going to take responsibility for the truth around here and start speaking it? Is Rosie and one or two others the only ones willing to speak the truth? I find some of the statements here to be quite bizarre.
> 
> Sherri, you were not there and do not know what happened to that baby. These people are known for killing their own children and blaming it on the Israelis. I would not put it past them. How did you feel upon learning of the Fogel family slaughter? What did you think about the men who came in and slit the throat of the Fogel infant clad in a diaper? Any comment you'd care to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking Sheri used to post on AOL Immigration boards and she was the biggest SNITCH you ever saw. People said things she didn't like and she called the FBI. No Shit!
> 
> What a GWAT.
Click to expand...

 

Well, she does seem quite_ prolific_.
What's a GWAT?


----------



## kvetch

angel said:

Allah had a wife and daughters - he was the moongod al illah, 

true, as far as we know 

*until momad appropriated him, did away with his family and declared it shirk to acknowledge them in the future. *

that is just story, written by proph Mos'followers at least a hundred years later

not proper His-story or Her-story

That simply does not exist for the 100 years after Proph Mo at all

The early arab invaders of syria, etc did not even call themselves muslims
only "true believers"

I aint in provoking mode here....really serious

watch "The Untold story of Islam"...a Uk Channel 4 documentary on early Islam by a proper historian

you can find it on you tube...its an hour long but well worthwhie

several real historical experts appear on this film

after watching this you will no longer believe all the oral tradition stuff like that it was Mo that wrote the koran, sharia law etc etc

this was all created in syriia, baghdad eyc 100 yeras later

i challenge you to watch it and then comment again

here's the link:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm8xKh8eQqU&feature=related]Islam: The Untold Story - Islam: The Untold Story - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

it aint no co-incidence that rockets and missiles and bomks and bullets and guns are all penis shaped....deadly phallic objects of death


BULL---stuff!!!!       crochet hooks are penis shaped too.      anything that needs  AIM-----is penis shaped-------the penis is the ORIGINAL AIMER.   

       crochet hooks are used to make delicate doilies-----and little booties for
babies-------crochet is a matter of AIMING to insert yarn  into a small hole-----bullets  AIM   to the vital part that can----do whatever the shooter is trying to do to the      SHOOTEE  ----ie which small part he wishes to demolish    I have no idea what a  BOMK  does


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to know is why Sherri hasn't mentioned the hundreds of rockets raining down on Israeli citizens heads, men, women, children, babies and not a word of concern? How is it possible to be so blind as to who has started this entire thing? When are people going to take responsibility for the truth around here and start speaking it? Is Rosie and one or two others the only ones willing to speak the truth? I find some of the statements here to be quite bizarre.
> 
> Sherri, you were not there and do not know what happened to that baby. These people are known for killing their own children and blaming it on the Israelis. I would not put it past them. How did you feel upon learning of the Fogel family slaughter? What did you think about the men who came in and slit the throat of the Fogel infant clad in a diaper? Any comment you'd care to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking Sheri used to post on AOL Immigration boards and she was the biggest SNITCH you ever saw. People said things she didn't like and she called the FBI. No Shit!
> 
> What a GWAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she does seem quite_ prolific_.
> What's a GWAT?
Click to expand...


Just say the word over and over again and picture the image it calls forth.


----------



## AnjelicaT

Jeremiah said:


> What I would like to know is why Sherri hasn't mentioned the hundreds of rockets raining down on Israeli citizens heads, men, women, children, babies and not a word of concern? How is it possible to be so blind as to who has started this entire thing? When are people going to take responsibility for the truth around here and start speaking it? Is Rosie and one or two others the only ones willing to speak the truth? I find some of the statements here to be quite bizarre.
> 
> Sherri, you were not there and do not know what happened to that baby. These people are known for killing their own children and blaming it on the Israelis. I would not put it past them. How did you feel upon learning of the Fogel family slaughter? What did you think about the men who came in and slit the throat of the Fogel infant clad in a diaper? Any comment you'd care to share?


 

I very much doubt she'll want to comment on that, J. It will take up too much precious Jew libelling time.


----------



## CandySlice

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead terrorist. Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha! You sick fuck. When you tried hours to convince people israel didn't break the truce, you deflect and lie, and come up with a lame excuse.
> 
> And justify the violence. But it's good even an Israeli terrorist admitted his country started the violence and also killed two children under 5 with this attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always sad when a terrorist is delivered to his 72 raisins.
> Especially when he's responsible for launching attacks from civilians areas.
Click to expand...


Funny part is nobody tells them those 72 virgins are men and are virgins because they are totally unfuckable.


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> angel said:
> 
> Allah had a wife and daughters - he was the moongod al illah,
> 
> true, as far as we know
> 
> *until momad appropriated him, did away with his family and declared it shirk to acknowledge them in the future. *
> 
> that is just story, written by proph Mos'followers at least a hundred years later
> 
> not proper His-story or Her-story
> 
> That simply does not exist for the 100 years after Proph Mo at all
> 
> The early arab invaders of syria, etc did not even call themselves muslims
> only "true believers"
> 
> I aint in provoking mode here....really serious
> 
> watch "The Untold story of Islam"...a Uk Channel 4 documentary on early Islam by a proper historian
> 
> you can find it on you tube...its an hour long but well worthwhie
> 
> several real historical experts appear on this film
> 
> after watching this you will no longer believe all the oral tradition stuff like that it was Mo that wrote the koran, sharia law etc etc
> 
> this was all created in syriia, baghdad eyc 100 yeras later
> 
> i challenge you to watch it and then comment again
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> Islam: The Untold Story - Islam: The Untold Story - YouTube


 

Here we go again. Please stop assuming you think you know what I think I know, Kvetchy. And I've seen that prog already when it was aired. I didn't learn anything I wasn't already aware of, whether or not I agree with it. I know it is believed that Mo didn't write anything down, as it is believed the man was illiterate. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Down boy


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> mamzer-----you did not go to bed yet?   People are being killed in India ALL THE TIME-----I mentioned  Mumbai because of its connection to the  woman who died in Israel  three days ago------she ran a  chabad house in   NEW DEHLI-----remember new dehli?  ----its in India.     She was a close friend to the  Pregnant wife of the rabbi of the MUMBAI CHABAD HOUSE----killed in  2008-------see?     both pregnant---both chabadniks -----both killed by isa respectors -----four years apart-----and I think  TO THE DAY   (not sure if it was the exact anniversary)     I agree that mass death in India is not a big issue in US media-----but I know it is happening-----mamzer dear.


i dont like some of the tone of that missive, dearest 
and i'm a bit too old to be told to go to bed, too

i think that you presume and assume that what muslims do to minorities all over their world 
is what goes on in india where they are an impoverished minority

well it isnt

Hindus dont use bombs, usually in india, unlike the muslims who nearly killed me near Mumbai

they shut off narrow muslim streets and areas, set them on fire and then slit as many muslim throats as they can with the knives used to cut coconuts...including women and children

better than muslim bombs??

i dont think so

in several big cities in india muslims live in fear 
rather like jews used to in europe and the arab world
and that's a fact

in mumbai the hindu thugs run the city council and have violent thugs running all the hindu slums

if you saw the oscar winning film, "slumdog millionaaire" 
the young muslim hero who wins the million 
has his mum killed by hindus in the 1992 riots.
that incident in the film was a realistic portrayal of the reality

but other indian cities i know are a model of communal harmony
including the slum i lived in
Bangalore and especially Mysore in the South

Mysore is my favourite city in India and its 50% to 50% muslim / hindu and lovely


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel said:
> 
> Allah had a wife and daughters - he was the moongod al illah,
> 
> true, as far as we know
> 
> *until momad appropriated him, did away with his family and declared it shirk to acknowledge them in the future. *
> 
> that is just story, written by proph Mos'followers at least a hundred years later
> 
> not proper His-story or Her-story
> 
> That simply does not exist for the 100 years after Proph Mo at all
> 
> The early arab invaders of syria, etc did not even call themselves muslims
> only "true believers"
> 
> I aint in provoking mode here....really serious
> 
> watch "The Untold story of Islam"...a Uk Channel 4 documentary on early Islam by a proper historian
> 
> you can find it on you tube...its an hour long but well worthwhie
> 
> several real historical experts appear on this film
> 
> after watching this you will no longer believe all the oral tradition stuff like that it was Mo that wrote the koran, sharia law etc etc
> 
> this was all created in syriia, baghdad eyc 100 yeras later
> 
> i challenge you to watch it and then comment again
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> Islam: The Untold Story - Islam: The Untold Story - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again.  Please stop assuming you think you know what I think I know, Kvetchy.  And I've seen that prog already when it was aired.  I didn't learn anything I wasn't already aware of, whether or not I agree with it.  I know it is believed that Mo didn't write anything down, as it is believed the man was allegedly illiterate.  I'm not going to bother arguing about the vile creature with you either, since you already mentioned in another thread you hold him in high esteem.  Odd since he was a theiving enslaving warmonger  and you claim to
> despise theiving warmongers at least.
> Down boy
Click to expand...

angel

then you did not watch that film with an open mind

but i will abide by yesterday's fatwa i issued  to myself
about my interactions with you
and not argue with you

i know what happens if I try!


----------



## CandySlice

AnjelicaT said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to know is why Sherri hasn't mentioned the hundreds of rockets raining down on Israeli citizens heads, men, women, children, babies and not a word of concern? How is it possible to be so blind as to who has started this entire thing? When are people going to take responsibility for the truth around here and start speaking it? Is Rosie and one or two others the only ones willing to speak the truth? I find some of the statements here to be quite bizarre.
> 
> Sherri, you were not there and do not know what happened to that baby. These people are known for killing their own children and blaming it on the Israelis. I would not put it past them. How did you feel upon learning of the Fogel family slaughter? What did you think about the men who came in and slit the throat of the Fogel infant clad in a diaper? Any comment you'd care to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very much doubt she'll want to comment on that, J. It will take up too much precious Jew libelling time.
Click to expand...



I wonder who she hated this time last year? My money's on the Catholics.


----------



## irosie91

I do not believe mo was ALL THE ILLITERATE       sorry-----arabs had writing then-----he was rich------unless he was BRAIN DAMAGED-----he would have learned to read at least a bit          Even SEVERELY DYSLEXIC people pick up a bit of reading ability-----        the ILLITERATE STORY does not make sense-------bad speller maybe-------very bad speller--- bad writer----but completely no writing and reading?    I do not believe it        its an way of ratonalizing the fact that there was no koran during his life time and it appeared more than 100 years after he died      -------"HERE IS MUHAMMED'S KORAN IN HIS WORDS HEARD IN THE CAVE----HE WOULD HAVE WRITTEN IT HIMSELF----BUT HE DID NOT KNOW HOW TO WRITE SO PEOPLE MEMORIZED IT  AND NO ONE THOUGHT OF WRITING IT UNTIL NOW.   WE MADE NO CHANGES----IT IS EXACTLY AS MY GRANDFATHER HEARD IT"
                                                    yeah,  RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## irosie91

wrong mamzer dear-------I know muslims are a minority in India ------and, in fact,   LESS EDUCATED THAN THE AVERAGE HINDU in INDIA   -----the attack in MUMBAI WAS BY PAKISTANI MUSLIMS.     They did not arrive as  rebellious indian poor oppressed muslims------the were FUNDED and ASSISTED       The first muslim I knew well was from New Dehli -----shiite


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel said:
> 
> Allah had a wife and daughters - he was the moongod al illah,
> 
> true, as far as we know
> 
> *until momad appropriated him, did away with his family and declared it shirk to acknowledge them in the future. *
> 
> that is just story, written by proph Mos'followers at least a hundred years later
> 
> not proper His-story or Her-story
> 
> That simply does not exist for the 100 years after Proph Mo at all
> 
> The early arab invaders of syria, etc did not even call themselves muslims
> only "true believers"
> 
> I aint in provoking mode here....really serious
> 
> watch "The Untold story of Islam"...a Uk Channel 4 documentary on early Islam by a proper historian
> 
> you can find it on you tube...its an hour long but well worthwhie
> 
> several real historical experts appear on this film
> 
> after watching this you will no longer believe all the oral tradition stuff like that it was Mo that wrote the koran, sharia law etc etc
> 
> this was all created in syriia, baghdad eyc 100 yeras later
> 
> i challenge you to watch it and then comment again
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> Islam: The Untold Story - Islam: The Untold Story - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again. Please stop assuming you think you know what I think I know, Kvetchy. And I've seen that prog already when it was aired. I didn't learn anything I wasn't already aware of, whether or not I agree with it. I know it is believed that Mo didn't write anything down, as it is believed the man was allegedly illiterate. I'm not going to bother arguing about the vile creature with you either, since you already mentioned in another thread you hold him in high esteem. Odd since he was a theiving enslaving warmonger and you claim to
> despise theiving warmongers at least.
> Down boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel
> 
> then you did not watch that film with an open mind
> 
> but i will abide by yesterday's fatwa i issued to myself
> about my interactions with you
> and not argue with you
> 
> i know what happens if I try!
Click to expand...

 

I too have issued myself a fatwah, Kvetchy, which I unintentionally reneged on in my last post.  There are posters here for whom the terrible events of the last week are all too real and close to home and I don't think it is decent of me to add criticising their religion into the mix and I have said I won't do that now.  It makes me feel bad


----------



## kvetch

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel said:
> 
> Allah had a wife and daughters - he was the moongod al illah,
> 
> true, as far as we know
> 
> *until momad appropriated him, did away with his family and declared it shirk to acknowledge them in the future. *
> 
> that is just story, written by proph Mos'followers at least a hundred years later
> 
> not proper His-story or Her-story
> 
> That simply does not exist for the 100 years after Proph Mo at all
> 
> The early arab invaders of syria, etc did not even call themselves muslims
> only "true believers"
> 
> I aint in provoking mode here....really serious
> 
> watch "The Untold story of Islam"...a Uk Channel 4 documentary on early Islam by a proper historian
> 
> you can find it on you tube...its an hour long but well worthwhie
> 
> several real historical experts appear on this film
> 
> after watching this you will no longer believe all the oral tradition stuff like that it was Mo that wrote the koran, sharia law etc etc
> 
> this was all created in syriia, baghdad eyc 100 yeras later
> 
> i challenge you to watch it and then comment again
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> Islam: The Untold Story - Islam: The Untold Story - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again.  Please stop assuming you think you know what I think I know, Kvetchy.  And I've seen that prog already when it was aired.  I didn't learn anything I wasn't already aware of, whether or not I agree with it.  I know it is believed that Mo didn't write anything down, as it is believed the man was allegedly illiterate.  I'm not going to bother arguing about the vile creature with you either, since you already mentioned in another thread you hold him in high esteem.  Odd since he was a theiving enslaving warmonger  and you claim to
> despise theiving warmongers at least.
> Down boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel
> 
> then you did not watch that film with an open mind
> 
> but i will abide by yesterday's fatwa i issued  to myself
> about my interactions with you
> and not argue with you
> 
> i know what happens if I try!
Click to expand...

angel

what i mean by that
is that i do not want to inflict hurt on you or suffer it myself
and both happened yesterday, did they not

i care far more for the real you
than which of our fantasies about mohammed is right

so mo, whether saint, as in my fantasy
or pervert, as in yours
is innocent of any of our projections
or prejudices

i care about you far more than about being right about Mo
when i said clearly to you and all here

that my esteem for mo is only my own intuition 
and my guru osho's view 
backed by nothing more than that

not worth a hissyfit at all!!


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> wrong mamzer dear-------I know muslims are a minority in India ------and, in fact,   LESS EDUCATED THAN THE AVERAGE HINDU in INDIA   -----the attack in MUMBAI WAS BY PAKISTANI MUSLIMS.     They did not arrive as  rebellious indian poor oppressed muslims------the were FUNDED and ASSISTED       The first muslim I knew well was from New Dehli -----shiite


quite right sweetie

i dont know delhi...only been there once

but i do know mumbai well


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

CandySlice said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha! You sick fuck. When you tried hours to convince people israel didn't break the truce, you deflect and lie, and come up with a lame excuse.
> 
> And justify the violence. But it's good even an Israeli terrorist admitted his country started the violence and also killed two children under 5 with this attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always sad when a terrorist is delivered to his 72 raisins.
> Especially when he's responsible for launching attacks from civilians areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny part is nobody tells them those 72 virgins are men and are virgins because they are totally unfuckable.
Click to expand...


I heard they all look like Helen Thomas.


----------



## CandySlice

Toddsterpatriot said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always sad when a terrorist is delivered to his 72 raisins.
> Especially when he's responsible for launching attacks from civilians areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny part is nobody tells them those 72 virgins are men and are virgins because they are totally unfuckable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard they all look like Helen Thomas.
Click to expand...


That's the GOOD looking ones.


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again. Please stop assuming you think you know what I think I know, Kvetchy. And I've seen that prog already when it was aired. I didn't learn anything I wasn't already aware of, whether or not I agree with it. I know it is believed that Mo didn't write anything down, as it is believed the man was allegedly illiterate. I'm not going to bother arguing about the vile creature with you either, since you already mentioned in another thread you hold him in high esteem. Odd since he was a theiving enslaving warmonger and you claim to
> despise theiving warmongers at least.
> Down boy
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> then you did not watch that film with an open mind
> 
> but i will abide by yesterday's fatwa i issued to myself
> about my interactions with you
> and not argue with you
> 
> i know what happens if I try!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I too have issued myself a fatwah, Kvetchy, which I unintentionally reneged on in my last post.  There are posters here for whom the terrible events of the last week are all too real and close to home and I don't think it is decent of me to add criticising their religion into the mix and I have said I won't do that now.  It makes me feel bad
Click to expand...

angel

that sounds really great

i still cant thank your posts but i can candyslice's

what the heaven is going on, eh??

love and peace; there aint enough to go round here is there

xxxxx


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again. Please stop assuming you think you know what I think I know, Kvetchy. And I've seen that prog already when it was aired. I didn't learn anything I wasn't already aware of, whether or not I agree with it. I know it is believed that Mo didn't write anything down, as it is believed the man was allegedly illiterate. I'm not going to bother arguing about the vile creature with you either, since you already mentioned in another thread you hold him in high esteem. Odd since he was a theiving enslaving warmonger and you claim to
> despise theiving warmongers at least.
> Down boy
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> then you did not watch that film with an open mind
> 
> but i will abide by yesterday's fatwa i issued to myself
> about my interactions with you
> and not argue with you
> 
> i know what happens if I try!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel
> 
> what i mean by that
> is that i do not want to inflict hurt on you or suffer it myself
> and both happened yesterday, did they not
> 
> i care far more for the real you
> than which of our fantasies about mohammed is right
> 
> so mo, whether saint, as in my fantasy
> or pervert, as in yours
> is innocent of any of our projections
> or prejudices
> 
> i care about you far more than about being right about Mo
> when i said clearly to you and all here
> 
> that my esteem for mo is only my own intuition
> and my guru osho's view
> backed by nothing more than that
> 
> not worth a hissyfit at all!!
Click to expand...

 

You are so sweet (sometimes) Kvetchy, and I agree.


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> then you did not watch that film with an open mind
> 
> but i will abide by yesterday's fatwa i issued to myself
> about my interactions with you
> and not argue with you
> 
> i know what happens if I try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too have issued myself a fatwah, Kvetchy, which I unintentionally reneged on in my last post. There are posters here for whom the terrible events of the last week are all too real and close to home and I don't think it is decent of me to add criticising their religion into the mix and I have said I won't do that now. It makes me feel bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel
> 
> that sounds really great
> 
> i still cant thank your posts but i can candyslice's
> 
> what the heaven is going on, eh??
> 
> love and peace; there aint enough to go round here is there
> 
> xxxxx
Click to expand...

 

Some of my buttons disappear too sometimes


----------



## irosie91

mamzer  dear-----the conflict between muslims and hindus ----is why PAKISTAN was invented      The first muslim I knew well was a SHIITE     HE DESPISED HINDUS offered me to share in the DRINKING OF THEIR BLOOD SOME DAY--------naturally ----silly dinwit that I was------I asked  why his family had not moved to PAKISTAN  in  1948        I do know that the people who invented pakistan did not do so because they considered their future in HINDU INDIA to be rosy FOR REASON


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> I do not believe mo was ALL THE ILLITERATE       sorry-----arabs had writing then-----he was rich------unless he was BRAIN DAMAGED-----he would have learned to read at least a bit          Even SEVERELY DYSLEXIC people pick up a bit of reading ability-----        the ILLITERATE STORY does not make sense-------bad speller maybe-------very bad speller--- bad writer----but completely no writing and reading?    I do not believe it        its an way of ratonalizing the fact that there was no koran during his life time and it appeared more than 100 years after he died      -------"HERE IS MUHAMMED'S KORAN IN HIS WORDS HEARD IN THE CAVE----HE WOULD HAVE WRITTEN IT HIMSELF----BUT HE DID NOT KNOW HOW TO WRITE SO PEOPLE MEMORIZED IT  AND NO ONE THOUGHT OF WRITING IT UNTIL NOW.   WE MADE NO CHANGES----IT IS EXACTLY AS MY GRANDFATHER HEARD IT"
> yeah,  RIGHT!!!!!


sweetie i agree

but i cant thank you for your post either

i think khadija his first rich and older wife was very very important

without her; definitely no islam


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too have issued myself a fatwah, Kvetchy, which I unintentionally reneged on in my last post. There are posters here for whom the terrible events of the last week are all too real and close to home and I don't think it is decent of me to add criticising their religion into the mix and I have said I won't do that now. It makes me feel bad
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> that sounds really great
> 
> i still cant thank your posts but i can candyslice's
> 
> what the heaven is going on, eh??
> 
> love and peace; there aint enough to go round here is there
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my buttons disappear too sometimes
Click to expand...

angel

i still cant thank you or rosie either

and i refreshed the page several times

but thanx for both your last posts

i wanna get writing about gaza now


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> I do not believe mo was ALL THE ILLITERATE sorry-----arabs had writing then-----he was rich------unless he was BRAIN DAMAGED-----he would have learned to read at least a bit Even SEVERELY DYSLEXIC people pick up a bit of reading ability----- the ILLITERATE STORY does not make sense-------bad speller maybe-------very bad speller--- bad writer----but completely no writing and reading? I do not believe it its an way of ratonalizing the fact that there was no koran during his life time and it appeared more than 100 years after he died -------"HERE IS MUHAMMED'S KORAN IN HIS WORDS HEARD IN THE CAVE----HE WOULD HAVE WRITTEN IT HIMSELF----BUT HE DID NOT KNOW HOW TO WRITE SO PEOPLE MEMORIZED IT AND NO ONE THOUGHT OF WRITING IT UNTIL NOW. WE MADE NO CHANGES----IT IS EXACTLY AS MY GRANDFATHER HEARD IT"
> yeah, RIGHT!!!!!


 

It does seem sort of convenient for him to be viewed as illiterate. And then there is the confusion over whether Jibriel told him to recite or to read in the cave? Mohammed is supposed to have said three times that he cannot read, yet some muslims say Gabriel told him to recite rather than read because he could not read.  Maybe Bcoz will feel like telling us what he thinks, if we are not rude to him about islam and muhammed?


----------



## irosie91

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe mo was ALL THE ILLITERATE       sorry-----arabs had writing then-----he was rich------unless he was BRAIN DAMAGED-----he would have learned to read at least a bit          Even SEVERELY DYSLEXIC people pick up a bit of reading ability-----        the ILLITERATE STORY does not make sense-------bad speller maybe-------very bad speller--- bad writer----but completely no writing and reading?    I do not believe it        its an way of ratonalizing the fact that there was no koran during his life time and it appeared more than 100 years after he died      -------"HERE IS MUHAMMED'S KORAN IN HIS WORDS HEARD IN THE CAVE----HE WOULD HAVE WRITTEN IT HIMSELF----BUT HE DID NOT KNOW HOW TO WRITE SO PEOPLE MEMORIZED IT  AND NO ONE THOUGHT OF WRITING IT UNTIL NOW.   WE MADE NO CHANGES----IT IS EXACTLY AS MY GRANDFATHER HEARD IT"
> yeah,  RIGHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> sweetie i agree
> 
> but i cant thank you for your post either
> 
> i think khadija his first rich and older wife was very very important
> 
> without her; definitely no islam
Click to expand...



Makes sense-----I never gave her much thought-----now that I think of it-----things may have been a LOT BETTER if she had lived longer       Helena---was the mother of CONSTANTINE-----she was the christian in the family-----CONSTANTINE WAS ----a mamzer in the negative sense of "mamzer" as applied to -----bad adult    not just smart mouth and humorous-----A REAL BASTARD  as in bastardo.    Kadji may have been a  LEADER TYPE as I believe Helena was-----but she left it in the hands of a maniac

men cannot be left to their own devices

is there any suggestion that  KADJI could write?     rich woman-----arabic DID have an alphabet by then-------what did she do all day-------watch TV soap operas


----------



## kvetch

Jeremiah said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Why do you tell lies like that?
> 
> I really feel sorry for you, I see you as much in a prison as those in Gaza, as those imprisoned in concentration camps in Nazi Germany, as those imprisoned as Japanese in camps in the US during WWII.
> 
> You are imprisoned by a victim mentality that poisons you against nonJews, you cannot write a post that is not poisoned with hate and negativity for nonJews.
> 
> Are you so accustomed to living with your hate and poisoned mind you do not want to leave the place you are?
> 
> There is another way to live, but you have to want to be free of your bondage.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> sherri you are totally wrong about rosie
> 
> rosie and i have totally different views about israel and many things
> 
> but i feel closer to her than to anyone else here
> 
> at first we insulted each other...big time
> 
> look under people's words and find that of god in everyone
> 
> that's the quaker christiantity i was taught and still follow
> 
> you do not, dear
> 
> you dont begin to
> 
> you wouldn't know where to start,....
> 
> not here, anyway
> 
> you must have some ability if you are married to an ex muslim atheist
> to distinguish the state of a human heart from the views they have or how they express them
> 
> you say your husband...jaan...in farsi.....is wounded from iran against god
> 
> rosie talks all the time about her and her husband's lives.................
> 
> and so do I and others............we all have deep wounds of one kind or another
> 
> how about sharing yours??
> 
> what is wrong with you????
> 
> cant you figure people out without all that holy crap about saving rosie from her bondage of hate
> and stoopid holy cow dung like that, thinking you are so so so superior and holier than anyone
> 
> do you not know how offensive that is
> 
> did you like it when jeremiah did that to you??
> 
> if jesus can't save you god alone knows who can.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is my name doing inside your post?   - Jeremiah
Click to expand...

"Jeremiah"

have you forgotten

you posed as sherri's saviour

to try and convert her to your un-christian "zionism"

quotin scripture as ignorantly as sherri does to others here

she didn't like that

nor does anyone like self rigteous prigs like either of you

jeremiah of old would tell netenyahoo exactly what he said to nthe wicked kings of old israel

the same disaster awaits the new israel as happened to the old one

because of its wicked ways

that's the REAL Jeremiah

you are an ignorant self righteous ignorant phoney unworthy of such a fine name

satisfied now??


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah was a  KVETCH----a prophet of doom and gloom----sometimes I call hubby    JEREMIAH  and-----tell him to go to bed


----------



## Hossfly

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Day of Judgement. That's it. God if you order the Day to be near, and the day the Palestinians will be victors over Israel, do it.
> 
> Life is for you, we are going back to you. Make it happen God, it's time we see justice.
> 
> You are the Great and the Most Powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 72 virgin donkeys are waiting for you, Ahmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God will punish you, you are afraid of the Day of Judgement.
> 
> All the Zionists are gonna have trouble that day.
> 
> God knows true justice, he will make justice happen.
Click to expand...

In that case, Baghdad Bob, I know you are looking forward to God punishing all those Muslims who have harassed and murdered innocent others and destroyed their houses of worship in the name of Islam.  Of course, God will not be happy with those Muslims who kept quiet and didn't speak up against those Muslims who were and still are harming others.  Millions and millions of Muslims will certainly be facing a lot of trouble if there is some kind of Judgment Day.  Wouldn't that be sweet justice, Bob?


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer-----a better spelling of the expression you used is OY VEY----I believe it is a yiddish version of the hebrew OY VAVOY or OY VAVOI (same thing) in the KJV it is translated as "WOE"-----which is probably just the same word that crept into english usage. I believe that even in Hebrew it is just a kind of expletive-------now go to sleep----you are tired-----candy has a right to know WHAT TO EXPECT and Indian women do yank at their hair and do little screams when bad things happen------must you EMULATE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...

Rosie and Angel

at last..the thanks button has reappeared!!

rosie that was you at your very best and beautiful....almost poetic

and angel bows down to you like a guru!!!

i aint jealous...you're worth it

wish you wouldn't waste your love and genius 

ON CERTAIN NAMELESS PEOPLE WHO AINT WORTH A SECOND OF YOUR PRECIOUS TIME!!

LOVE MZR XX


----------



## Hossfly

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer-----a better spelling of the expression you used is OY VEY----I believe it is a yiddish version of the hebrew OY VAVOY or OY VAVOI (same thing) in the KJV it is translated as "WOE"-----which is probably just the same word that crept into english usage. I believe that even in Hebrew it is just a kind of expletive-------now go to sleep----you are tired-----candy has a right to know WHAT TO EXPECT and Indian women do yank at their hair and do little screams when bad things happen------must you EMULATE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rosie and Angel
> 
> at last..the thanks button has reappeared!!
> 
> rosie that was you at your very best and beautiful....almost poetic
> 
> and angel bows down to you like a guru!!!
> 
> i aint jealous...you're worth it
> 
> wish you wouldn't waste your love and genius
> 
> ON CERTAIN NAMELESS PEOPLE WHO AINT WORTH A SECOND OF YOUR PRECIOUS TIME!!
> 
> LOVE MZR XX
Click to expand...

Jaysus, Kvetch, can't you find a Dear Abby column or a Dr. Phil column to cure your lovesick calf blues?


----------



## kvetch

anjelicat said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer-----a better spelling of the expression you used is oy vey----i believe it is a yiddish version of the hebrew oy vavoy or oy vavoi (same thing) in the kjv it is translated as "woe"-----which is probably just the same word that crept into english usage. I believe that even in hebrew it is just a kind of expletive-------now go to sleep----you are tired-----candy has a right to know what to expect and indian women do yank at their hair and do little screams when bad things happen------must you emulate?
> 
> 
> 
> sweetie my friend that got yanked out of that lubavitch house was a russian with bipolar pussy riot energy
> 
> one of us, actually
> i talked to her today on facebook
> 
> if it had been an indian woman the cops would and could have arrested that vile rabbi's wife and given her the beating she deserved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> code red
> edit alert
> eedjit alert
> code red
> pullleeeeeze tell me you don't actually believe women should be beaten
Click to expand...

of course i dont
that's why i restrained my pussy riot sweetie
and stopped her going to the cops

otherwise she surely would have been
honestly
i know those cops
i have once been on the receiving end
but that's another story!


----------



## CandySlice

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel
> 
> then you did not watch that film with an open mind
> 
> but i will abide by yesterday's fatwa i issued to myself
> about my interactions with you
> and not argue with you
> 
> i know what happens if I try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too have issued myself a fatwah, Kvetchy, which I unintentionally reneged on in my last post.  There are posters here for whom the terrible events of the last week are all too real and close to home and I don't think it is decent of me to add criticising their religion into the mix and I have said I won't do that now.  It makes me feel bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel
> 
> that sounds really great
> 
> i still cant thank your posts but i can candyslice's
> 
> what the heaven is going on, eh??
> 
> love and peace; there aint enough to go round here is there
> 
> xxxxx
Click to expand...


Radical extreamism isn't a religion. It's a relatively small cult of jug heads that can't seen to behave themselves in even the simplest societies.


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe mo was ALL THE ILLITERATE sorry-----arabs had writing then-----he was rich------unless he was BRAIN DAMAGED-----he would have learned to read at least a bit Even SEVERELY DYSLEXIC people pick up a bit of reading ability----- the ILLITERATE STORY does not make sense-------bad speller maybe-------very bad speller--- bad writer----but completely no writing and reading? I do not believe it its an way of ratonalizing the fact that there was no koran during his life time and it appeared more than 100 years after he died -------"HERE IS MUHAMMED'S KORAN IN HIS WORDS HEARD IN THE CAVE----HE WOULD HAVE WRITTEN IT HIMSELF----BUT HE DID NOT KNOW HOW TO WRITE SO PEOPLE MEMORIZED IT AND NO ONE THOUGHT OF WRITING IT UNTIL NOW. WE MADE NO CHANGES----IT IS EXACTLY AS MY GRANDFATHER HEARD IT"
> yeah, RIGHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> sweetie i agree
> 
> but i cant thank you for your post either
> 
> i think khadija his first rich and older wife was very very important
> 
> without her; definitely no islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense-----I never gave her much thought-----now that I think of it-----things may have been a LOT BETTER if she had lived longer Helena---was the mother of CONSTANTINE-----she was the christian in the family-----CONSTANTINE WAS ----a mamzer in the negative sense of "mamzer" as applied to -----bad adult not just smart mouth and humorous-----A REAL BASTARD as in bastardo. Kadji may have been a LEADER TYPE as I believe Helena was-----but she left it in the hands of a maniac
> 
> men cannot be left to their own devices
> 
> is there any suggestion that KADJI could write? rich woman-----arabic DID have an alphabet by then-------what did she do all day-------watch TV soap operas
Click to expand...

 
She was the daughter of a successful and wealthy merchant and she allegedly inherited his skills, I suspect he could probably write being a merchant - so she could probably write?


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer-----a better spelling of the expression you used is OY VEY----I believe it is a yiddish version of the hebrew OY VAVOY or OY VAVOI (same thing) in the KJV it is translated as "WOE"-----which is probably just the same word that crept into english usage. I believe that even in Hebrew it is just a kind of expletive-------now go to sleep----you are tired-----candy has a right to know WHAT TO EXPECT and Indian women do yank at their hair and do little screams when bad things happen------must you EMULATE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rosie and Angel
> 
> at last..the thanks button has reappeared!!
> 
> rosie that was you at your very best and beautiful....almost poetic
> 
> and angel bows down to you like a guru!!!
> 
> i aint jealous...you're worth it
> 
> wish you wouldn't waste your love and genius
> 
> ON CERTAIN NAMELESS PEOPLE WHO AINT WORTH A SECOND OF YOUR PRECIOUS TIME!!
> 
> LOVE MZR XX
Click to expand...

 

Here is Rosie on form again, Kvetchie.  Nearly dropped my tea all over the keyboard for this one :

http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/263424-wheres-lipush.html


----------



## kvetch

CandySlice said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> angel, candyslice and rosie and any other women lurkers here
> 
> it aint no co-incidence that rockets and missiles and bomks and bullets and guns are all penis shaped....deadly phallic objects of death
> 
> what freus called thanatos....the death wish that balances eros...the libido or life force
> 
> men wave willies fo death when they are so repressed they cant use them as the goddess intended
> 
> for creating new life, making love not war, and for takin the piss
> 
> we see reatarded little bys easily turn into soldiers, generals, politicians and terrorists
> 
> and dead men waving their deadly willies at each other right now in gaza
> 
> partly because their gods are male only projections of dead men with no eros
> 
> they soon turn into apologists for genocide
> like jehovah and allah akhbar who glorifies killing in his bogus unholy name
> 
> time both false gods were feminised
> jehovah needs to be matched with allat, the pre islamic goddess of mecca
> 
> and while we are about it, USA women need re feminisation and to stop playin male power games and calling that equality or liberation
> 
> real feminine power i only found in india where the goddesses never died
> ad woman power is just a four letter word......LOVE
> 
> SEE WHAT BUTTONS THAT PRESSES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it can be helped that such weapons are phallic in shape due to aerodynamic considerations etc.  Allah had a wife and daughters - he was the moongod al illah, until momad appropriated him, did away with his family and declared it shirk to acknowledge them in the future.
> You don't normally confess to your provocations at the end of your provocations.
> Turning chicken ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George Carlin did a whole bit on weapons as phallic symbols, but his was funny.
Click to expand...

CANDY SLICE

WELL I WROTE WHAT I DID VERY QUICKLY AND TONGUE IN CHEEK AS WE SAY IN ENGLAND

IF I WANTED TO QUOTE  SOMEONE I REALLY TRUST ON THIS MOST IMPORTANT OF SUBJECTS

THAT OF THE MALE / FEMALE POLARITY AND ITS POWER DYNAMIX

IT WOULD BE DAVID DEIDA
AN AMERICAN JEW, OF COURSE
JOHN GRAY'S MARS AND VENUS BUX ARE GOOD BUT LIMITED
DEIDA FOR E REALLY SAYS IT LIKE IT IS
THE BEST KNOWN IS "THE WAY OF THE SUPERIOR MAN"

an horrific title but dont be put off by that

you know the chinese yang for male and yin for female
i have lived 2 years in yang key land...big island of hawaii mostly and california mojave desert
too yang...ultra masculine tho i had a great time

and 5 years in yindia.......so so ultra feminine...too much so

yindians are yin keys which yanx need
and yang keys fit yindians just as well
i observed this many times and in many ways

so i just wanted to respond to you before i switch trax
i could not do so until i had
this is my last post on this thread for now

really love havin you here...you add a whole lot........please stay xxx


----------



## irosie91

Lets pretend that the father who caused the death of the child was so out of his mind with guilt and grief------that made nutty claims  ------that seemed passable to some sociopaths around  the scene


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As Israel's onslaught in the killing fields of Gaza continues, Egypy has opened the border with Gaza to allow 400 activists to enter.

That is a positive development.

I read:

"As Israel continues to pound Gaza for the 5th day Egyptian authorities have allowed a five bus convoy of 400 activists to enter Gaza thru the Rafah border in solidarity with Gazans under siege. This represents a radical departure from the policies of the Mubarak regime during Israel's '08-'09 war on Gaza. The activists are also delivering much needed medical supplies and humanitarian aid to Al Shifaa Hospital, in Gaza, in coordination with the Egyptian Red Crescent.

We want the free world to stop the onslaught on defenseless civilians, said Mahmoud Ali of the Constitution Party, according to state-owned news agency MENA. We want to relay to the steadfast Palestinian people the support of all Egyptians.

Egypt allows 400 activists to enter Gaza


Here is a photo of Gaza City under Israeli attack:


.






Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Oh, wheee.......  And who signed off on the "humanitarian" supplies that accompany those 400 individuals?

Did anyone from the Egyptian government even bother to check those 'supplies'?   Hard to believe they'd be stupid enough to just let things go on in without checking for weapons or ammo.....


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As Israel's onslaught in the killing fields of Gaza continues, Egypy has opened the border with Gaza to allow 400 activists to enter.
> 
> That is a positive development.
> 
> I read:
> 
> "As Israel continues to pound Gaza for the 5th day Egyptian authorities have allowed a five bus convoy of 400 activists to enter Gaza thru the Rafah border in solidarity with Gazans under siege. This represents a radical departure from the policies of the Mubarak regime during Israel's '08-'09 war on Gaza. The activists are also delivering much needed medical supplies and humanitarian aid to Al Shifaa Hospital, in Gaza, in coordination with the Egyptian Red Crescent.
> 
> We want the free world to stop the onslaught on defenseless civilians, said Mahmoud Ali of the Constitution Party, according to state-owned news agency MENA. We want to relay to the steadfast Palestinian people the support of all Egyptians.
> 
> Egypt allows 400 activists to enter Gaza
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of Gaza City under Israeli attack:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri


Hope they brought their flak jackets and helmets with them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie and Angel
> 
> at last..the thanks button has reappeared!!
> 
> rosie that was you at your very best and beautiful....almost poetic
> 
> and angel bows down to you like a guru!!!
> 
> i aint jealous...you're worth it
> 
> wish you wouldn't waste your love and genius
> 
> ON CERTAIN NAMELESS PEOPLE WHO AINT WORTH A SECOND OF YOUR PRECIOUS TIME!!
> 
> LOVE MZR XX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Rosie on form again, Kvetchie.  Nearly dropped my tea all over the keyboard for this one :
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/263424-wheres-lipush.html
Click to expand...


I expect she is killing Gentile babies and children and civilians in the killing firlds of Gaza, that is what Zionists in Israel do!

Are you busy packing your bags to go assist her in her baby killing mission in the Gaza killing fields?

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As Israel's onslaught in the killing fields of Gaza continues, Egypy has opened the border with Gaza to allow 400 activists to enter.
> 
> That is a positive development.
> 
> I read:
> 
> "As Israel continues to pound Gaza for the 5th day Egyptian authorities have allowed a five bus convoy of 400 activists to enter Gaza thru the Rafah border in solidarity with Gazans under siege. This represents a radical departure from the policies of the Mubarak regime during Israel's '08-'09 war on Gaza. The activists are also delivering much needed medical supplies and humanitarian aid to Al Shifaa Hospital, in Gaza, in coordination with the Egyptian Red Crescent.
> 
> We want the free world to stop the onslaught on defenseless civilians, said Mahmoud Ali of the Constitution Party, according to state-owned news agency MENA. We want to relay to the steadfast Palestinian people the support of all Egyptians.
> 
> Egypt allows 400 activists to enter Gaza
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of Gaza City under Israeli attack:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri



So they are supplying them with more weapons.  I guess that will constitute an escalation.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie and Angel
> 
> at last..the thanks button has reappeared!!
> 
> rosie that was you at your very best and beautiful....almost poetic
> 
> and angel bows down to you like a guru!!!
> 
> i aint jealous...you're worth it
> 
> wish you wouldn't waste your love and genius
> 
> ON CERTAIN NAMELESS PEOPLE WHO AINT WORTH A SECOND OF YOUR PRECIOUS TIME!!
> 
> LOVE MZR XX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Rosie on form again, Kvetchie.  Nearly dropped my tea all over the keyboard for this one :
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/263424-wheres-lipush.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I expect she is killing Gentile babies and children and civilians in the killing firlds of Gaza, that is what Zionists in Israel do!
> 
> Are you busy packing your bags to go assist her in her baby killing mission in the Gaza killing fields?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Way off base statement Sherri. Even for your hate filled mind.


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie and Angel
> 
> at last..the thanks button has reappeared!!
> 
> rosie that was you at your very best and beautiful....almost poetic
> 
> and angel bows down to you like a guru!!!
> 
> i aint jealous...you're worth it
> 
> wish you wouldn't waste your love and genius
> 
> ON CERTAIN NAMELESS PEOPLE WHO AINT WORTH A SECOND OF YOUR PRECIOUS TIME!!
> 
> LOVE MZR XX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Rosie on form again, Kvetchie.  Nearly dropped my tea all over the keyboard for this one :
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/263424-wheres-lipush.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I expect she is killing Gentile babies and children and civilians in the killing firlds of Gaza, that is what Zionists in Israel do!
> 
> Are you busy packing your bags to go assist her in her baby killing mission in the Gaza killing fields?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Your visit to the psychiatrist is becoming urgent, anti-Christ sherri.  Don't delay!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Oh, wheee.......  And who signed off on the "humanitarian" supplies that accompany those 400 individuals?
> 
> Did anyone from the Egyptian government even bother to check those 'supplies'?   Hard to believe they'd be stupid enough to just let things go on in without checking for weapons or ammo.....



Hunter Gal,

I see nothing wrong with weapons inside Gaza, as long as the US sends weapons to Israel. 

I am just all against these double standards, where only one side is allowed to kill, and the other side is allowed only to die, and anytime death does not go that way we hear the terrorist label flung on Palestinians! Hypocrisy, the same type Jesus observed among certain Jews in Palestine and spoke of in Matthew 23!

And I remind all here, one more time, it is 100% legal under international law for people to resist Occupation. 

And the Resistance can include armed Resistance. So, their possession of weapons  is lawful.

Great development, as I see it, Egypt opening up those borders a bit, I want to see more of this!

Go, Egypt, support Gaza!

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

MHunterB said:


> Why does Sherri pick on Lipush?  Has Lipush EVER expressed the kind of psychotic hatred  which coruscates over Sherri's words like a slick of poisonous oil?
> 
> "You don't look like a human"........"You lust for the blood of others".......
> 
> This is Sherri who has insisted the Spirit of GOD is within her?



Well she went to 'church' twice today so she got a double dose of whatever they were dishing out.  Doesn't seem to resemble the love of Jesus - odd that


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Rosie on form again, Kvetchie.  Nearly dropped my tea all over the keyboard for this one :
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/263424-wheres-lipush.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect she is killing Gentile babies and children and civilians in the killing firlds of Gaza, that is what Zionists in Israel do!
> 
> Are you busy packing your bags to go assist her in her baby killing mission in the Gaza killing fields?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your visit to the psychiatrist is becoming urgent, anti-Christ sherri.  Don't delay!
Click to expand...


I suggest you visit a psychiatrist before your trip to the Gaza killing fields!

And really, your vision of me as the Anti Christ, you need to talk to the psychiatrist about that, too. Delusions like that are not a good thing! Get help now!


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wheee.......  And who signed off on the "humanitarian" supplies that accompany those 400 individuals?
> 
> Did anyone from the Egyptian government even bother to check those 'supplies'?   Hard to believe they'd be stupid enough to just let things go on in without checking for weapons or ammo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Gal,
> 
> I see nothing wrong with weapons inside Gaza, as long as the US sends weapons to Israel.
> 
> I am just all against these double standards, where only one side is allowed to kill, and the other side is allowed only to die, and anytime death does not go that way we hear the terrorist label flung on Palestinians! Hypocrisy, the same type Jesus observed among certain Jews in Palestine and spoke of in Matthew 23!
> 
> And I remind all here, one more time, it is 100% legal under international law for people to resist Occupation.
> 
> And the Resistance can include armed Resistance. So, their possession of weapons  is lawful.
> 
> Great development, as I see it, Egypt opening up those borders a bit, I want to see more of this!
> 
> Go, Egypt, support Gaza!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


So you are a christian who doesn't believe in JC's turn the other cheek and love thine enemies, you are more for - its 'legal' to kill the Jews so go for it lets see more of this!  Anti-Christ sherri is like the angel of death for her friends Hamas, and the innocent pals who will be caught in the crossfire.


----------



## irosie91

anjel-----there is a strict  NO FAMILY ALLUSIONS   policy here-----but the anti-christ in question did divulge a  "background"         You being a naive limey-----her "divulgence"  would not ring any bells ---because it is  an all american-----thing----for which some people have a kind of negative  ----"stereotypical"  impression        Not me of course------except for the fact that ----the impression in question is so often true-------but based on AESTHETICS, I refuse to acknowlege it          then again it oozes from her every pore----or finger as is the case in the sending of messages over cyberspace.    I hope I made myself  clear   ...................  in sum----it's hopeless.      Think    ----CEMENT HEAD--------another possible image is---------a highly opinionated AND "RELIGIOUS"  product of extreme vacuity with more than a touch of maudlin stupidity


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect she is killing Gentile babies and children and civilians in the killing firlds of Gaza, that is what Zionists in Israel do!
> 
> Are you busy packing your bags to go assist her in her baby killing mission in the Gaza killing fields?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your visit to the psychiatrist is becoming urgent, anti-Christ sherri.  Don't delay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you visit a psychiatrist before your trip to the Gaza killing fields!
> 
> And really, your vision of me as the Anti Christ, you need to talk to the psychiatrist about that, too. Delusions like that are not a good thing! Get help now!
Click to expand...

Well You should know, anti Christ sherri


----------



## kvetch

good article on how israel broke the truce...not a pallywood source 

http://www.vice.com/read/did-israel-assassinate-hamas-chief-peace-negotiatorThe target of the 

Israeli missile strike this Wednesday, November 14, was later identified as Ahmad &#8220;Abu Mohammed&#8221; Al-Jabari. Al-Jabari was a leader of the Iz al-Din Al-Qassam Brigades, the military wing of Hamas. (Mohammed Al-Hums, his assistant, was also in the car, and died, too.) *But Al-Jabari was more than just a military man. Al-Jabari was one of Israel&#8217;s closest allies within Hamas and he had just completed brokering a truce with Israel three hours before his murder.*

*Al-Jabari, born in 1960, was Israel&#8217;s man inside Hamas to contact about putting ceasefires in place. Al-Jabari was considered a moderate who carried significant influence. Ha&#8217;aretz, Israel&#8217;s leading English language newspaper, recently reported that Israeli peace activist Gershon Baskin, a mediator between Israel and Hamas who worked with Al-Jabari in negotiating the release* *of a captured Israeli soldier named Gilad Shalit, stated that Al-Jabari&#8217;s assassination came just hours after Al-Jabari had received the draft of a permanent truce agreement with Israel. The draft of the agreement received by Al-Jabari included mechanisms for maintaining the ceasefire.  &#8220;Al-Jabari was interested in a long-term ceasefire; he was not interested in these repeated rounds of attacks with Israel,&#8221; Gershon Baskin said.

If Baskin&#8217;s claim is accurate&#8212;and no compelling evidence has emerged to suggest otherwise&#8212;Israel assassinated the very man it was indirectly working with to obtain peace, after an agreement had been achieved yet before it could be implemented.*


----------



## MHunterB

First of all, SherriCan't - the weapons being used aren't just 'given' by the US.  Israel produces her own, and buys some from the US and other nations.    

The idea that the US is 'arming' Israel has probably been out of date for at least 20 years now.


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> anjel-----there is a strict  NO FAMILY ALLUSIONS   policy here-----but the anti-christ in question did divulge a  "background"         You being a naive limey-----her "divulgence"  would not ring any bells ---because it is  an all american-----thing----for which some people have a kind of negative  ----"stereotypical"  impression        Not me of course------except for the fact that ----the impression in question is so often true-------but based on AESTHETICS, I refuse to acknowlege it          then again it oozes from her every pore----or finger as is the case in the sending of messages over cyberspace.    I hope I made myself  clear   ...................  in sum----it's hopeless.      Think    ----CEMENT HEAD--------another possible image is---------a highly opinionated AND "RELIGIOUS"  product of extreme vacuity with more than a touch of maudlin stupidity



Yes, I think I'm with you, Rosie, having had the displeasure of reading some of the cement heads poisonous ramblings and personal history on the other forums she keeps kindly linking to 
Cement Head.  I like it. Lol.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah was a  KVETCH----a prophet of doom and gloom----sometimes I call hubby    JEREMIAH  and-----tell him to go to bed


and then.....what???


----------



## kvetch

i see that israel, like the USA considers Arab journalsits as a legitimate target of war
like the yanx did al jazeera

two houses containing jounalists and one BBC photo journalist...all zapped

and NOT by accident, either

do i get an anti-christ award from the zionuts for that purely factual observation??


----------



## MHunterB

I think in her (Sherri's) case, it's severe cerebral/rectal prolapse, aggrevated by an ongoing coprolithization of the cerebrum and cerebellum ......


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> good article on how israel broke the truce...not a pallywood source
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/did-israel-assassinate-hamas-chief-peace-negotiatorThe target of the
> 
> Israeli missile strike this Wednesday, November 14, was later identified as Ahmad Abu Mohammed Al-Jabari. Al-Jabari was a leader of the Iz al-Din Al-Qassam Brigades, the military wing of Hamas. (Mohammed Al-Hums, his assistant, was also in the car, and died, too.) *But Al-Jabari was more than just a military man. Al-Jabari was one of Israels closest allies within Hamas and he had just completed brokering a truce with Israel three hours before his murder.*
> 
> *Al-Jabari, born in 1960, was Israels man inside Hamas to contact about putting ceasefires in place. Al-Jabari was considered a moderate who carried significant influence. Haaretz, Israels leading English language newspaper, recently reported that Israeli peace activist Gershon Baskin, a mediator between Israel and Hamas who worked with Al-Jabari in negotiating the release* *of a captured Israeli soldier named Gilad Shalit, stated that Al-Jabaris assassination came just hours after Al-Jabari had received the draft of a permanent truce agreement with Israel. The draft of the agreement received by Al-Jabari included mechanisms for maintaining the ceasefire.  Al-Jabari was interested in a long-term ceasefire; he was not interested in these repeated rounds of attacks with Israel, Gershon Baskin said.
> 
> If Baskins claim is accurateand no compelling evidence has emerged to suggest otherwiseIsrael assassinated the very man it was indirectly working with to obtain peace, after an agreement had been achieved yet before it could be implemented.*



He was near or at the top of Israels most wanted list for his involvement in suicide bombings and other attacks, so who knows, maybe they were utilising him until they could get at him?


----------



## kvetch

news nosh from israeli press

The international pressure is on to agree on a ceasefire. Netanyahu told foreign leaders that Israel will accept a comprehensive ceasefire if the rocket fire stops. And if it doesn't, Israel will invade Gaza. *

Ynet, however, wrote that the Daily Beast reported that Netanyahu told Obama on Friday that Israel was not planning a ground operation.* 

Saturday night Egyptian President Mohammed Morsi said a ceasefire is close. Meanwhile, the Tunisian foreign minister visited Gaza and more delegations will be coming from Egypt. 

Ynet reports that Israeli mayors from the south oppose a ceasefire. They want Hamas to suffer a severe blow before accepting a truce, believing that this will stop the rocket fire once and for all.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Rosie on form again, Kvetchie.  Nearly dropped my tea all over the keyboard for this one :
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/263424-wheres-lipush.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect she is killing Gentile babies and children and civilians in the killing firlds of Gaza, that is what Zionists in Israel do!
> 
> Are you busy packing your bags to go assist her in her baby killing mission in the Gaza killing fields?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way off base statement Sherri. Even for your hate filled mind.
Click to expand...


Hossfly,

I really must remind you the thread is about Zionists killing babies, and that happened, and it is a continuing event, Zionsists killing babies/kids in Gaza, in one attack on one house alone, today, four more children were killed by Zionists.

My discussing the Zionist killing of babies/kids may be something some do not desire, but the Hate lies in the killing, not in my talking about it.

And Lipush is a Zionist, and killing babies in Gaza is what Zionists do!

So, there you go, it seems only natural to draw certain inferences like I did.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

mhunterb said:


> i think in her case, it's severe cerebral/rectal prolapse, aggrevated by an ongoing coprolithization of the cerebrum and cerebellum ......




lol


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> i see that israel, like the USA considers Arab journalsits as a legitimate target of war
> like the yanx did al jazeera
> 
> two houses containing jounalists and one BBC photo journalist...all zapped
> 
> and NOT by accident, either
> 
> do i get an anti-christ award from the zionuts for that purely factual observation??



Im sure even you will admit there is a problem with impartiality from 'reporters' inside Gaza - they are often more akin to propagandists fighting for Hamas in the war of propaganda and misinformation.  They also know they are in a war zone and might be killed.  I believe Israel also issued a statement on this matter.  I think I will quit now as I'm on the IPad and typing on this drives me nuts


----------



## theliq

ZIONIST Hey,THEY LEARN'T WELL FROM THEIR COLLABORATORS THE NAZIS


poor old Israel.....my ASS

POOR PALESTINIANS,SINCE 1948.....7992 PLUS 15 MURDERED 1672 CHILDREN PLUS 4 THANKS HOSS

AS FOR poor old ISRAEL 1564 KILLED...142 CHILDREN



ZIONIST TERRORIZING (and killing/murdering/butchering)TERRORIST.....It SAYS IT ALL,I'm theliq.......I speak the truth always,fighting against denialist


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> good article on how israel broke the truce...not a pallywood source
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/did-israel-assassinate-hamas-chief-peace-negotiatorThe target of the
> 
> Israeli missile strike this Wednesday, November 14, was later identified as Ahmad Abu Mohammed Al-Jabari. Al-Jabari was a leader of the Iz al-Din Al-Qassam Brigades, the military wing of Hamas. (Mohammed Al-Hums, his assistant, was also in the car, and died, too.) *But Al-Jabari was more than just a military man. Al-Jabari was one of Israels closest allies within Hamas and he had just completed brokering a truce with Israel three hours before his murder.*
> 
> *Al-Jabari, born in 1960, was Israels man inside Hamas to contact about putting ceasefires in place. Al-Jabari was considered a moderate who carried significant influence. Haaretz, Israels leading English language newspaper, recently reported that Israeli peace activist Gershon Baskin, a mediator between Israel and Hamas who worked with Al-Jabari in negotiating the release* *of a captured Israeli soldier named Gilad Shalit, stated that Al-Jabaris assassination came just hours after Al-Jabari had received the draft of a permanent truce agreement with Israel. The draft of the agreement received by Al-Jabari included mechanisms for maintaining the ceasefire.  Al-Jabari was interested in a long-term ceasefire; he was not interested in these repeated rounds of attacks with Israel, Gershon Baskin said.
> 
> If Baskins claim is accurateand no compelling evidence has emerged to suggest otherwiseIsrael assassinated the very man it was indirectly working with to obtain peace, after an agreement had been achieved yet before it could be implemented.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was near or at the top of Israels most wanted list for his involvement in suicide bombings and other attacks, so who knows, maybe they were utilising him until they could get at him?
Click to expand...

angel

there's a great quote from israeli defence minister ehud barak about that

something like: "in the middle east, there's never a 2nd chance for the weak"

i.e. al jabari couldn't fully deliver the rocket firers to IDF drones
because some hamas factions were also joining in
so he was expendable and was zapped

but i think it was deliberate truce breakin by israel 
exactly like they did before the last election with cast lead

history often repeats itself, sadly
just like with us all

if we dont learn key lessons, they get repeated

not like us, sweetie
we learned, didn't we, eh??

xxx


----------



## MHunterB

HAMAS has declared that Israel is not in control of Gaza.  So Israel cannot possibly be 'occupying' Gaza.

SEcond, the blockade is LEGAL - and it exists *because* HAMAS which controls Gaza, refuses or was unable to stop the rockets.

It cannot be a 'truce' or a 'ceasefire' while rockets are being shot off.


----------



## AnjelicaT

MHunterB said:


> Why does Sherri pick on Lipush?  Has Lipush EVER expressed the kind of psychotic hatred  which coruscates over Sherri's words like a slick of poisonous oil?
> 
> "You don't look like a human"........"You lust for the blood of others".......
> 
> This is Sherri who has insisted the Spirit of GOD is within her?



She may be full to the gills with spirit, maybe Schnapps as opposed to that of 
G-ds?


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect she is killing Gentile babies and children and civilians in the killing firlds of Gaza, that is what Zionists in Israel do!
> 
> Are you busy packing your bags to go assist her in her baby killing mission in the Gaza killing fields?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Way off base statement Sherri. Even for your hate filled mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> I really must remind you the thread is about Zionists killing babies, and that happened, and it is a continuing event, Zionsists killing babies/kids in Gaza, in one attack on one house alone, today, four more children were killed by Zionists.
> 
> My discussing the Zionist killing of babies/kids may be something some do not desire, but the Hate lies in the killing, not in my talking about it.
> 
> And Lipush is a Zionist, and killing babies in Gaza is what Zionists do!
> 
> So, there you go, it seems only natural to draw certain inferences like I did.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

No sherri, drawing such inferences is only natural for evil fools such as yourself.


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> I think in her (Sherri's) case, it's severe cerebral/rectal prolapse, aggrevated by an ongoing coprolithization of the cerebrum and cerebellum ......



REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


steve


----------



## MHunterB

Sherri, what you have been doing is not 'discussing' but taunting, hurling obscenities, and defecating verbally upon anyone who doesn't share your views.

All the while prancing about pretending to be a 'pacifist' and a 'humanitarian' - oh, and claiming also to be a Christian.  You are actually none of the above.

You do not appear to care, either, just who/what you politically 'get into bed with' - having failed to note classic Nazi racist trash posts from various posters, including the notorious EOTS and 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul, who is sadly still alive.


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> good article on how israel broke the truce...not a pallywood source
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/did-israel-assassinate-hamas-chief-peace-negotiatorThe target of the
> 
> Israeli missile strike this Wednesday, November 14, was later identified as Ahmad Abu Mohammed Al-Jabari. Al-Jabari was a leader of the Iz al-Din Al-Qassam Brigades, the military wing of Hamas. (Mohammed Al-Hums, his assistant, was also in the car, and died, too.) *But Al-Jabari was more than just a military man. Al-Jabari was one of Israels closest allies within Hamas and he had just completed brokering a truce with Israel three hours before his murder.*
> 
> *Al-Jabari, born in 1960, was Israels man inside Hamas to contact about putting ceasefires in place. Al-Jabari was considered a moderate who carried significant influence. Haaretz, Israels leading English language newspaper, recently reported that Israeli peace activist Gershon Baskin, a mediator between Israel and Hamas who worked with Al-Jabari in negotiating the release* *of a captured Israeli soldier named Gilad Shalit, stated that Al-Jabaris assassination came just hours after Al-Jabari had received the draft of a permanent truce agreement with Israel. The draft of the agreement received by Al-Jabari included mechanisms for maintaining the ceasefire.  Al-Jabari was interested in a long-term ceasefire; he was not interested in these repeated rounds of attacks with Israel, Gershon Baskin said.
> 
> If Baskins claim is accurateand no compelling evidence has emerged to suggest otherwiseIsrael assassinated the very man it was indirectly working with to obtain peace, after an agreement had been achieved yet before it could be implemented.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was near or at the top of Israels most wanted list for his involvement in suicide bombings and other attacks, so who knows, maybe they were utilising him until they could get at him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> angel
> 
> there's a great quote from israeli defence minister ehud barak about that
> 
> something like: "in the middle east, there's never a 2nd chance for the weak"
> 
> i.e. al jabari couldn't fully deliver the rocket firers to IDF drones
> because some hamas factions were also joining in
> so he was expendable and was zapped
> 
> but i think it was deliberate truce breakin by israel
> exactly like they did before the last election with cast lead
> 
> history often repeats itself, sadly
> just like with us all
> 
> if we dont learn key lessons, they get repeated
> 
> not like us, sweetie
> we learned, didn't we, eh??
> 
> xxx
Click to expand...


Much of this is speculation and opinion, not fact, Kvetch, and as such I find it pointless adding my own speculations, particularly regarding motivation.


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> Sherri, what you have been doing is not 'discussing' but taunting, hurling obscenities, and defecating verbally upon anyone who doesn't share your views.
> 
> All the while prancing about pretending to be a 'pacifist' and a 'humanitarian' - oh, and claiming also to be a Christian.  You are actually none of the above.
> 
> You do not appear to care, either, just who/what you politically 'get into bed with' - having failed to note classic Nazi racist trash posts from various posters, including the notorious EOTS and 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul, who is sadly still alive.



VERY SAD Marg,SAD INDEED.steve


----------



## irosie91

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah was a  KVETCH----a prophet of doom and gloom----sometimes I call hubby    JEREMIAH  and-----tell him to go to bed
> 
> 
> 
> and then.....what???
Click to expand...


sometimes ---he goes to bed-----other times he reads------today----he was reading and reading and reading-----he was reading RASHI------believe it or not     RASHI


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> HAMAS has declared that Israel is not in control of Gaza.  So Israel cannot possibly be 'occupying' Gaza.
> 
> SEcond, the blockade is LEGAL - and it exists *because* HAMAS which controls Gaza, refuses or was unable to stop the rockets.
> 
> It cannot be a 'truce' or a 'ceasefire' while rockets are being shot off.



That may or may not be true, however, there is more occupation than Gaza.


----------



## MHunterB

And if you don't like what I said about your post, Steve - I'm not going to apologize for noticing that the spewage in question is part of specific distortions put out by the 'Creativity Alliance' a 'GODless religion' which is based on racist filth.

BIK got a pass from me because he is young and under terrible stress right now.  Nobody else posting that kind of Nazi style slop is going to:   that filth has no place in any DISCUSSION of any sort.  

And every time a 'Palestinian supporter' comes out with that insane racist filth - they are only pinging the 'Holocaust radar' of Jewish people everywhere.  What do I mean by 'Holocaust radar'?   It's when you just can't shake that feeling that this person or that just doesn't really see you as a human being.....

Those bad vibes emanate like a malignant aurora from a few posters here, Steve - to be sure, there are some who give off the exact duplicate in 'Muslim' flavor, too.     I'm not comfortable around EITHER flavor myself.


----------



## kvetch

theliq said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, what you have been doing is not 'discussing' but taunting, hurling obscenities, and defecating verbally upon anyone who doesn't share your views.
> 
> All the while prancing about pretending to be a 'pacifist' and a 'humanitarian' - oh, and claiming also to be a Christian.  You are actually none of the above.
> 
> You do not appear to care, either, just who/what you politically 'get into bed with' - having failed to note classic Nazi racist trash posts from various posters, including the notorious EOTS and 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul, who is sadly still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY SAD Marg,SAD INDEED.steve
Click to expand...

'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul

who he???

the liq appears to like "the Liquour"   channeling of sorts....


----------



## kvetch

MHunterB said:


> And if you don't like what I said about your post, Steve - I'm not going to apologize for noticing that the spewage in question is part of specific distortions put out by the 'Creativity Alliance' a 'GODless religion' which is based on racist filth.
> 
> BIK got a pass from me because he is young and under terrible stress right now.  Nobody else posting that kind of Nazi style slop is going to:   that filth has no place in any DISCUSSION of any sort.
> 
> And every time a 'Palestinian supporter' comes out with that insane racist filth - they are only pinging the 'Holocaust radar' of Jewish people everywhere.  What do I mean by 'Holocaust radar'?   It's when you just can't shake that feeling that this person or that just doesn't really see you as a human being.....
> 
> Those bad vibes emanate like a malignant aurora from a few posters here, Steve - to be sure, there are some who give off the exact duplicate in 'Muslim' flavor, too.     I'm not comfortable around EITHER flavor myself.


i whole-heartily agree

not sure about the liq...i didn't see what he said

but you expressed it so so well, haver


----------



## MHunterB

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAMAS has declared that Israel is not in control of Gaza.  So Israel cannot possibly be 'occupying' Gaza.
> 
> SEcond, the blockade is LEGAL - and it exists *because* HAMAS which controls Gaza, refuses or was unable to stop the rockets.
> 
> It cannot be a 'truce' or a 'ceasefire' while rockets are being shot off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may or may not be true, however, there is more occupation than Gaza.
Click to expand...


Be THAT as it may, Tinnie - there is a distinct shortage of rockets coming out of the WB.  And the Israelis aren't firing INTO the WB, either.  So it appears to be irrelevent.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAMAS has declared that Israel is not in control of Gaza.  So Israel cannot possibly be 'occupying' Gaza.
> 
> SEcond, the blockade is LEGAL - and it exists *because* HAMAS which controls Gaza, refuses or was unable to stop the rockets.
> 
> It cannot be a 'truce' or a 'ceasefire' while rockets are being shot off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may or may not be true, however, there is more occupation than Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be THAT as it may, Tinnie - there is a distinct shortage of rockets coming out of the WB.  And the Israelis aren't firing INTO the WB, either.  So it appears to be irrelevent.
Click to expand...


Indeed, Israel does not have to fight its way into the West Bank. Abbas rolls out the red carpet.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may or may not be true, however, there is more occupation than Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be THAT as it may, Tinnie - there is a distinct shortage of rockets coming out of the WB.  And the Israelis aren't firing INTO the WB, either.  So it appears to be irrelevent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel does not have to fight its way into the West Bank. Abbas rolls out the red carpet.
Click to expand...




that's nice Tinnie----how interesting      rolling out the red carpet is what japan did for the USA     after world war II--------and the people prospered----------you must really HATE THE GAZANS


----------



## AnjelicaT

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may or may not be true, however, there is more occupation than Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be THAT as it may, Tinnie - there is a distinct shortage of rockets coming out of the WB.  And the Israelis aren't firing INTO the WB, either.  So it appears to be irrelevent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel does not have to fight its way into the West Bank. Abbas rolls out the red carpet.
Click to expand...


Abbas doesn't have to roll out anything cos Israel isn't doing anything to them.


----------



## MHunterB

kvetch said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, what you have been doing is not 'discussing' but taunting, hurling obscenities, and defecating verbally upon anyone who doesn't share your views.
> 
> All the while prancing about pretending to be a 'pacifist' and a 'humanitarian' - oh, and claiming also to be a Christian.  You are actually none of the above.
> 
> You do not appear to care, either, just who/what you politically 'get into bed with' - having failed to note classic Nazi racist trash posts from various posters, including the notorious EOTS and 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul, who is sadly still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY SAD Marg,SAD INDEED.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul
> 
> who he???
> 
> the liq appears to like "the Liquour"   channeling of sorts....
Click to expand...


Steve gets wound up and posts stuff he has to apologize for later.  I've got to say, at least he decides to apologize - and I've seen that he does so on his own.   Mybe he really doesn't understand that the sources for that stuff are from only ONE sort of site.

I got a bit ticked off to see that BS filth about 'Zionists collaborating with the Nazis' - the ONLY places I've seen that kind of thing have all been Nazi/racist sites, and I wouldn't say 'NK' are any real exception since they claim all Zionists are inherently evil.   
As to the 'who' - look up 'Creativity Alliance'......   CC is the head turd of the 'religion' in Australia.


----------



## kvetch

i'm jumpin up and down like syrenn

not about gaza

india are playing england at cricket in india

and india have just got england's captain out
and should now win the game

i'm a self hating englishman who supports his beloved india, you see

now yous a gonna say the same about me and israel

i would deny that

i support a peaceful israel and criticise israel because i love the jews and want peace for them not endless unnecessary wars of theft and agression

and i feel for the arabs too; just because they fuck up their own countries dont give israel the right to fuck them up even more, which they have and do all the time

england now 367  for 7
an international cricket match takes 5 whole days of 6 hiours play each day
all other sports have attention deficit disorder, dont they angel??


----------



## AnjelicaT

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may or may not be true, however, there is more occupation than Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be THAT as it may, Tinnie - there is a distinct shortage of rockets coming out of the WB.  And the Israelis aren't firing INTO the WB, either.  So it appears to be irrelevent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel does not have to fight its way into the West Bank. Abbas rolls out the red carpet.
Click to expand...


Sounds very civilised


----------



## P F Tinmore

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be THAT as it may, Tinnie - there is a distinct shortage of rockets coming out of the WB.  And the Israelis aren't firing INTO the WB, either.  So it appears to be irrelevent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel does not have to fight its way into the West Bank. Abbas rolls out the red carpet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice Tinnie----how interesting      rolling out the red carpet is what japan did for the USA     after world war II--------and the people prospered----------you must really HATE THE GAZANS
Click to expand...


Not really. We were not driving the Japanese out of Japan Like Israel is driving out the Palestinians.


----------



## toomuchtime_

MHunterB said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY SAD Marg,SAD INDEED.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul
> 
> who he???
> 
> the liq appears to like "the Liquour"   channeling of sorts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve gets wound up and posts stuff he has to apologize for later.  I've got to say, at least he decides to apologize - and I've seen that he does so on his own.   Mybe he really doesn't understand that the sources for that stuff are from only ONE sort of site.
> 
> I got a bit ticked off to see that BS filth about 'Zionists collaborating with the Nazis' - the ONLY places I've seen that kind of thing have all been Nazi/racist sites, and I wouldn't say 'NK' are any real exception since they claim all Zionists are inherently evil.
> As to the 'who' - look up 'Creativity Alliance'......   CC is the head turd of the 'religion' in Australia.
Click to expand...


He flirts with rationality, but appears to have commitment issues.


----------



## MHunterB

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may or may not be true, however, there is more occupation than Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be THAT as it may, Tinnie - there is a distinct shortage of rockets coming out of the WB.  And the Israelis aren't firing INTO the WB, either.  So it appears to be irrelevent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel does not have to fight its way into the West Bank. Abbas rolls out the red carpet.
Click to expand...


Which is to say that the PA is abiding by agreements which they made with Israel - and yet you seem to see that as a bad thing.  Interesting.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israel killed 24 Palestinians in Gaza today, Sunday, November 18.

The dead included:

1. 54 year old Atiyyeh Mubarak (killed in an airstrike on Nuseirat refugee camp, as he was performing evening prayers)

2. 37 year old Husam abu Shawish (killed in an airstrike on Nuseirat refugee camp), as he was performing evening prayers)

3. Suheil Hammad (45 year old, driving a water tanker to sell water to residents)

4. Muamin Hammad (15 year old son of Suheil Hammad, with his father in water tanker selling water to residents of Gaza)

5. 11 were killed when a missile struck the al-Dalou house, four women and four children were among those killed, this missile levelled the house in Gaza City the 11 were inside

6.  Saadiyya al-Theib (killed in airstrike in Gaza City Shujaiyya neighborhood)

7. Sami al-Faqir ( 24 year old killed in airstrike in Gaza City Shujaiyya neighborhood  )

8. Muhammad Abu Naqira (died after Israeli jets bombed his home in the Shaboura neighborhood of Rafah in southern Gaza)

9. Nawal Abed al-Ali (northern Gaza, a 52-year-old woman, killed in airstrike on a police stattion in the al-Tufah neighborhood)

10. Ahmad Nahhal (27-year-old, killed in strike on al Shati refugee camp)

11.  Tasneem Nahhal (9-year-old Tasneem Nahhal died in a strike on al-Shati refugee camp, on the coastline of Gaza City)

12.  Eyad Abu Khousa (18 months old, killed in strike on al-Bureij refugee camp)

13. Tamer Abu Asaifan (a child killed as a house was attacked in northern Gaza)

14. Jumana Abu Asaifan (one year old killed as a house was attacked in northern Gaza)

Earlier airstrikes hit two media headquarters in Gaza City, including Ma'an's office, injuring at least six journalists.

All of the above was reported by Maan at the link below.


24 killed in Sunday raids on Gaza | Maan News Agency


Sherri


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be THAT as it may, Tinnie - there is a distinct shortage of rockets coming out of the WB.  And the Israelis aren't firing INTO the WB, either.  So it appears to be irrelevent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel does not have to fight its way into the West Bank. Abbas rolls out the red carpet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is to say that the PA is abiding by agreements which they made with Israel - and yet you seem to see that as a bad thing.  Interesting.
Click to expand...


They are and the Palestinians are getting screwed as a result.


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> i'm jumpin up and down like syrenn
> 
> not about gaza
> 
> india are playing england at cricket in india
> 
> and india have just got england's captain out
> and should now win the game
> 
> i'm a self hating englishman who supports his beloved india, you see
> 
> now yous a gonna say the same about me and israel
> 
> i would deny that
> 
> i support a peaceful israel and criticise israel because i love the jews and want peace for them not endless unnecessary wars of theft and agression
> 
> and i feel for the arabs too; just because they fuck up their own countries dont give israel the right to fuck them up even more, which they have and do all the time
> 
> england now 367  for 7
> an international cricket match takes 5 whole days of 6 hiours play each day
> all other sports have attention deficit disorder, dont they angel??



I'm not into cricket, Kvetchy.  Had a boyfriend who played it a lot, I would pretend it was fascinating then get out my book as soon as he wasn't watching   I prefer footie, Arsenal beat Totty today, something like 5-2 -whoopie.


----------



## kvetch

MHunterB said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY SAD Marg,SAD INDEED.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul
> 
> who he???
> 
> the liq appears to like "the Liquour"   channeling of sorts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve gets wound up and posts stuff he has to apologize for later.  I've got to say, at least he decides to apologize - and I've seen that he does so on his own.   Mybe he really doesn't understand that the sources for that stuff are from only ONE sort of site.
> 
> I got a bit ticked off to see that BS filth about 'Zionists collaborating with the Nazis' - the ONLY places I've seen that kind of thing have all been Nazi/racist sites, and I wouldn't say 'NK' are any real exception since they claim all Zionists are inherently evil.
> As to the 'who' - look up 'Creativity Alliance'......   CC is the head turd of the 'religion' in Australia.
Click to expand...

well i think some poow wretched jewish leaders did have to do deals with nazis about bribing them to let some jews leave germany; a few went to palestine...but that aint collaboration in my book

and there was definitely some complicity between mossad and some arab fascist dictators about inciting jews to leave and go to palestine

and widespread shameful participation by israel in traing thugs for all sorts of the west'd fave dictators all over the world incl apartheid south africa

but that aint the same

*ANOTHER ENGLISH BATSMAN OUT!!!!
ONLY 2 TO GO NOW AND INDIA WILL WIN EASILY
LONG LIVE INDIA
DOWN WITH THE GREAT BRITISH CRICKET SATAN!!!! *


----------



## kvetch

anjelicat said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm jumpin up and down like syrenn
> 
> not about gaza
> 
> india are playing england at cricket in india
> 
> and india have just got england's captain out
> and should now win the game
> 
> i'm a self hating englishman who supports his beloved india, you see
> 
> now yous a gonna say the same about me and israel
> 
> i would deny that
> 
> i support a peaceful israel and criticise israel because i love the jews and want peace for them not endless unnecessary wars of theft and agression
> 
> and i feel for the arabs too; just because they fuck up their own countries dont give israel the right to fuck them up even more, which they have and do all the time
> 
> england now 367  for 7
> an international cricket match takes 5 whole days of 6 hiours play each day
> all other sports have attention deficit disorder, dont they angel??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not into cricket, kvetchy.  Had a boyfriend who played it a lot, i would pretend it was fascinating then get out my book as soon as he wasn't watching   I prefer footie, arsenal beat totty today, something like 5-2 -whoopie.
Click to expand...

*you anti semitic shiksa (gentile floozy!)
doncha know tottenham are the jewish team??*?

I like arsenal, too....great style and arsene is an acehole!!!


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> anjelicat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm jumpin up and down like syrenn
> 
> not about gaza
> 
> india are playing england at cricket in india
> 
> and india have just got england's captain out
> and should now win the game
> 
> i'm a self hating englishman who supports his beloved india, you see
> 
> now yous a gonna say the same about me and israel
> 
> i would deny that
> 
> i support a peaceful israel and criticise israel because i love the jews and want peace for them not endless unnecessary wars of theft and agression
> 
> and i feel for the arabs too; just because they fuck up their own countries dont give israel the right to fuck them up even more, which they have and do all the time
> 
> england now 367  for 7
> an international cricket match takes 5 whole days of 6 hiours play each day
> all other sports have attention deficit disorder, dont they angel??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not into cricket, kvetchy.  Had a boyfriend who played it a lot, i would pretend it was fascinating then get out my book as soon as he wasn't watching   I prefer footie, arsenal beat totty today, something like 5-2 -whoopie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *you anti semitic shiksa (gentile floozy!)
> doncha know tottenham are the jewish team??*?
> 
> I like arsenal, too....great style and arsene is an acehole!!!
Click to expand...


Lol.  I'd better go now.  I probably have to take aVHF radio operators license exam in a few hours and I need to at least kid myself that I've done some recent prep.  Goodnight all, don't fight too savagely, and I'll see you all later, probably.
Nighty night x


----------



## MHunterB

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel does not have to fight its way into the West Bank. Abbas rolls out the red carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is to say that the PA is abiding by agreements which they made with Israel - and yet you seem to see that as a bad thing.  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are and the Palestinians are getting screwed as a result.
Click to expand...


I don't really see where that applies so much to people in the WB.  But anyway this is supposedly a thread about Gaza....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Sherri, what you have been doing is not 'discussing' but taunting, hurling obscenities, and defecating verbally upon anyone who doesn't share your views.
> 
> All the while prancing about pretending to be a 'pacifist' and a 'humanitarian' - oh, and claiming also to be a Christian.  You are actually none of the above.
> 
> You do not appear to care, either, just who/what you politically 'get into bed with' - having failed to note classic Nazi racist trash posts from various posters, including the notorious EOTS and 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul, who is sadly still alive.



Hunder Babe,

I am confronting Injustice with Truth, and I intend to keep right on doing it as long as Nazi Israel keeps up the civilian Gentile killings and the Occupation and the Apartheid and the ethnic cleansing and the genocide and the war crimes and the crimes against humanity and the human rights abuses against all of the nonJewish people in the land of Palestine! 

And you just keep on with your support for baby killers, your being an apologist for Zionist war criminals, if that be your choice, now, as well as the name calling and personal attacks!

Of course, you could stop defending Israel and her war crimes. 

And that would certainly be a positive thing.

Do it for you, for the health of your soul!

Sherri


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is to say that the PA is abiding by agreements which they made with Israel - and yet you seem to see that as a bad thing.  Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are and the Palestinians are getting screwed as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really see where that applies so much to people in the WB.  But anyway this is supposedly a thread about Gaza....
Click to expand...


It is, and it will be Gaza that liberates the West Bank.


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, what you have been doing is not 'discussing' but taunting, hurling obscenities, and defecating verbally upon anyone who doesn't share your views.
> 
> All the while prancing about pretending to be a 'pacifist' and a 'humanitarian' - oh, and claiming also to be a Christian.  You are actually none of the above.
> 
> You do not appear to care, either, just who/what you politically 'get into bed with' - having failed to note classic Nazi racist trash posts from various posters, including the notorious EOTS and 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul, who is sadly still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunder Babe,
> 
> I am confronting Injustice with Truth, and I intend to keep right on doing it as long as Nazi Israel keeps up the civilian Gentile killings and the Occupation and the Apartheid and the ethnic cleansing and the genocide and the war crimes and the crimes against humanity and the human rights abuses against all of the nonJewish people in the land of Palestine!
> 
> And you just keep on with your support for baby killers, your being an apologist for Zionist war criminals, if that be your choice, now, as well as the name calling and personal attacks!
> 
> Of course, you could stop defending Israel and her war crimes.
> 
> And that would certainly be a positive thing.
> 
> Do it for you, for the health of your soul!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Yawn


----------



## kvetch

anjelicat said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anjelicat said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not into cricket, kvetchy.  Had a boyfriend who played it a lot, i would pretend it was fascinating then get out my book as soon as he wasn't watching   I prefer footie, arsenal beat totty today, something like 5-2 -whoopie.
> 
> 
> 
> *you anti semitic shiksa (gentile floozy!)
> doncha know tottenham are the jewish team??*?
> 
> I like arsenal, too....great style and arsene is an acehole!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.  I'd better go now.  I probably have to take avhf radio operators license exam in a few hours and i need to at least kid myself that i've done some recent prep.  Goodnight all, don't fight too savagely, and i'll see you all later, probably.
> Nighty night x
Click to expand...

night angel

what about arab support for arsenal...emirates r us
dont tell your guru rosie, she would flip!!

Love and all the best with the vhf test xxxxxxx


----------



## eots

toastman said:


> If Israel could develop a weapon that would only kill Hamas terrorists, they would.
> 
> If Hamas could develop a weapon to kill all Israeli civilian, they would



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbHUeCcoAf4]Burnt Toast Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kvetch

SHERRI:

A LIE DETECTOR TEST ON THIS PARAGRAPH OF YOURS


*I am confronting Injustice with Truth*, and I intend to keep right on doing it as long as *Nazi *Israel keeps up the civilian *Gentile *killings and the Occupation and the Apartheid and the ethnic cleansing and the *genocide* and the war crimes and the crimes against humanity and the human rights abuses against *all of the nonJewish people *in the land of Palestine! 

ALL I HAVE PUT IN BOLD ARE LIES AND RABID LIES

THE REST I AGREE WITH

BUT YOUR LIES DROWN YOUR TRUTHS

AND MAKE YOU SUCH EASY MEAT FOR THE ZIONUTS

*WHO SAID:

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE??*

EVER HEARD OF HIM

5 LETTERS BEGINNING WITH J AND ENDING WITH S


----------



## kvetch

p f tinmore said:


> mhunterb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are and the palestinians are getting screwed as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't really see where that applies so much to people in the wb.  But anyway this is supposedly a thread about gaza....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is, and it will be gaza that liberates the west bank.
Click to expand...

how will gaza liberate the west bank, tinnie?


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, what you have been doing is not 'discussing' but taunting, hurling obscenities, and defecating verbally upon anyone who doesn't share your views.
> 
> All the while prancing about pretending to be a 'pacifist' and a 'humanitarian' - oh, and claiming also to be a Christian.  You are actually none of the above.
> 
> You do not appear to care, either, just who/what you politically 'get into bed with' - having failed to note classic Nazi racist trash posts from various posters, including the notorious EOTS and 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul, who is sadly still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY SAD Marg,SAD INDEED.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul
> 
> who he???
> 
> the liq appears to like "the Liquour"   channeling of sorts....
Click to expand...


Not APPEARS is THELIQUIDATOR


----------



## kvetch

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i expect she is killing gentile babies and children and civilians in the killing firlds of gaza, that is what zionists in israel do!
> 
> Are you busy packing your bags to go assist her in her baby killing mission in the gaza killing fields?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> way off base statement sherri. Even for your hate filled mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hossfly,
> 
> i really must remind you the thread is about zionists killing babies, and that happened, and it is a continuing event, zionsists killing babies/kids in gaza, in one attack on one house alone, today, four more children were killed by zionists.
> 
> My discussing the zionist killing of babies/kids may be something some do not desire, but the hate lies in the killing, not in my talking about it.
> 
> And lipush is a zionist, and killing babies in gaza is what zionists do!
> 
> So, there you go, it seems only natural to draw certain inferences like i did.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

sherri

israel is, so far trying very very HARD INDEED to avoid killing any civilians and especially babies

and that is a fact

lies will only do the gazans cause harm


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> jeremiah was a  kvetch----a prophet of doom and gloom----sometimes i call hubby    jeremiah  and-----tell him to go to bed
> 
> 
> 
> and then.....what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sometimes ---he goes to bed-----other times he reads------today----he was reading and reading and reading-----he was reading rashi------believe it or not     rashi
Click to expand...

who is rashi
excuse your mamzers woeful ignorance xx


----------



## kvetch

anjelicat said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhunterb said:
> 
> 
> 
> be that as it may, tinnie - there is a distinct shortage of rockets coming out of the wb.  And the israelis aren't firing into the wb, either.  So it appears to be irrelevent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed, israel does not have to fight its way into the west bank. Abbas rolls out the red carpet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> abbas doesn't have to roll out anything cos israel isn't doing anything to them.
Click to expand...

angel

with respect

israel has already stolen 50% of the west bank

and how it does it should  make any decnt jew and  human incandescent

and tinnie has a point

abbas is a collaborator

but hamas is worse than abbas

what a fuckin choice, tho

hanan ashrawi for president of palestine! (a christian woman)


----------



## eots

kvetch said:


> SHERRI:
> 
> A LIE DETECTOR TEST ON THIS PARAGRAPH OF YOURS
> 
> 
> *I am confronting Injustice with Truth*, and I intend to keep right on doing it as long as *Nazi *Israel keeps up the civilian *Gentile *killings and the Occupation and the Apartheid and the ethnic cleansing and the *genocide* and the war crimes and the crimes against humanity and the human rights abuses against *all of the nonJewish people *in the land of Palestine!
> 
> ALL I HAVE PUT IN BOLD ARE LIES AND RABID LIES
> 
> THE REST I AGREE WITH
> 
> BUT YOUR LIES DROWN YOUR TRUTHS
> 
> AND MAKE YOU SUCH EASY MEAT FOR THE ZIONUTS
> 
> *WHO SAID:
> 
> THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE??*
> 
> EVER HEARD OF HIM
> 
> 5 LETTERS BEGINNING WITH J AND ENDING WITH S



Santa ?..The Easter bunny ?


----------



## MHunterB

How terribly sad that she can only repeat the same lies over and over and over - in between bombastic pontification on how she's 'confrontin Injustice' and 'speaking Truth' .....  which is followed by the most vitriolic insane vituperation.

The initial shock has worn off, now I think everyone is simply bored by the shrill yammering repetition.....  It's kind of like my neighbor's nassty little pug puppy which yips and gyrates at the end of its line in their yard.   Only that little bitchlet is going to grow up some day.


----------



## MHunterB

No vote from me for that Ashrawi shrew.  She recently denied the 950,000 Jewish victims of Arab League land grabs existed.  Claims they all left 'voluntarily'.....   

PLO's Ashrawi: No such thing as Jewish ref... JPost - Middle East


----------



## MHunterB

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> and then.....what???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes ---he goes to bed-----other times he reads------today----he was reading and reading and reading-----he was reading rashi------believe it or not     rashi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is rashi
> excuse your mamzers woeful ignorance xx
Click to expand...


Rabbi Shlomo ben Yitzhak , abbreviated RASHI  (Solomon son of Isaac)

Judaism 101 - RASHI - A Glossary of Basic Jewish Terms and Concepts - OU.ORG

The Complete Tanach with Rashi's Commentary - Tanakh Online - Torah - Bible

Rashi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY SAD Marg,SAD INDEED.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul
> 
> who he???
> 
> the liq appears to like "the Liquour"   channeling of sorts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not APPEARS is THELIQUIDATOR
Click to expand...


A pathetic legend in his own very small mind.


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> way off base statement sherri. Even for your hate filled mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hossfly,
> 
> i really must remind you the thread is about zionists killing babies, and that happened, and it is a continuing event, zionsists killing babies/kids in gaza, in one attack on one house alone, today, four more children were killed by zionists.
> 
> My discussing the zionist killing of babies/kids may be something some do not desire, but the hate lies in the killing, not in my talking about it.
> 
> And lipush is a zionist, and killing babies in gaza is what zionists do!
> 
> So, there you go, it seems only natural to draw certain inferences like i did.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sherri
> 
> israel is, so far trying very very HARD INDEED to avoid killing any civilians and especially babies
> 
> and that is a fact
> 
> lies will only do the gazans cause harm
Click to expand...


Sherri doesn't care about facts which do not serve her mindless hate.


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'theliq' who currently appears to be channelling Cailen Cambeul
> 
> who he???
> 
> the liq appears to like "the Liquour"   channeling of sorts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not APPEARS is THELIQUIDATOR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A pathetic legend in his own very small mind.
Click to expand...


LEGEND, YOU ARE SO RIGHT.........PUSSYComing from such a lost cause of common DECENCY...I should be flattered,I AIN'T because THIS FUCKARD TALKS SHIT


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> way off base statement sherri. Even for your hate filled mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hossfly,
> 
> i really must remind you the thread is about zionists killing babies, and that happened, and it is a continuing event, zionsists killing babies/kids in gaza, in one attack on one house alone, today, four more children were killed by zionists.
> 
> My discussing the zionist killing of babies/kids may be something some do not desire, but the hate lies in the killing, not in my talking about it.
> 
> And lipush is a zionist, and killing babies in gaza is what zionists do!
> 
> So, there you go, it seems only natural to draw certain inferences like i did.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sherri
> 
> israel is, so far trying very very hard indeed to avoid killing any civilians and especially babies
> 
> and that is a fact
> 
> lies will only do the gazans cause harm
Click to expand...


o rubbish,they never have and never will try hard enough


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes ---he goes to bed-----other times he reads------today----he was reading and reading and reading-----he was reading rashi------believe it or not     rashi
> 
> 
> 
> who is rashi
> excuse your mamzers woeful ignorance xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rabbi Shlomo ben Yitzhak , abbreviated RASHI  (Solomon son of Isaac)
> 
> Judaism 101 - RASHI - A Glossary of Basic Jewish Terms and Concepts - OU.ORG
> 
> The Complete Tanach with Rashi's Commentary - Tanakh Online - Torah - Bible
> 
> Rashi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



Goodness Me,Marg.........what Nonsence


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHwmt8Ot3qM&feature=g-high-lik]Gaza;God forgive me I hope their parents are dead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

kvetch said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhunterb said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't really see where that applies so much to people in the wb.  But anyway this is supposedly a thread about gaza....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is, and it will be gaza that liberates the west bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how will gaza liberate the west bank, tinnie?
Click to expand...


If Gaza can break the blockade Gaza will shoot way ahead of the West Bank in freedom an prosperity. That would encourage the people to throw out the illegal Abbas/Fayyed government.

Eliminating the blockade is a condition included in Hamas' offer for a truce.

That is an important start.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eots said:


> Gaza;God forgive me I hope their parents are dead - YouTube



The guy is an idiot he'[s a cheerleader for the death to Israel squad.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza;God forgive me I hope their parents are dead - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is an idiot he'[s a cheerleader for the death to Israel squad.
Click to expand...


Sir,

Speaking Truth about Israel, as that man was so boldly doing, is what people of conscience all over our world are increasingly and in ever larger numbers turning towards doing.

The photo below and article it is included in illustrates the truth of this, the fast growing international movement to free Gaza from Occupation.








He spoke against Israel's killing of civilians in Gaza and attacks on civilians in Gaza and the Blockade of Gaza and war crimes committed in Gaza, he urged noone to kill. There really is a difference between these two things, opposing killing and supporting killing. And it is extremely insulting to all of us who abhor Israel's killing in Gaza to see our words expressing criticism of that killing  turned around and falsely called support of other's killings.

I do not support anyone's killings of civilians, and the fact I criticize Israel's child killing in Gaza and other deliberate targeting of civilians in Gaza by Israel does not mean I support the launching of rockets into Israel or any killings of Israelis.

Sherri


----------



## ima

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More photos from the killing fields of Gaza, as I read a recap, after Sunday, November 18, the deadliest day yet,  reported on 972 Magazine:
> 
> "The Al-Dalou family was almost entirely wiped out, with 11 members, including four women and four children, killed when an Israeli missile destroyed their home in the Sheikh Radwan neighborhood of Gaza City on Sunday afternoon. Israel clearly targeted Gaza&#8217;s media, with the two towers which host many TV channels and agencies being hit. Seven journalists were injured, one of them had his leg amputated. To recap until now: women, including pregnant women, children, and babies have been killed. Mosques and a church have been damaged. Several hospitals and schools, a graveyard, sports facilities, civilian government buildings, and police stations have been targeted. Journalists and medics have been targeted and injured. According to most recent reports, some 84  Palestinians have been killed and hundreds injured, the vast majority of them civilians. This is not Israel defending itself, this is Israel attacking with full force a population which has no shelter and nowhere to escape. The figures speak for themselves."
> 
> Photos: Deadliest day yet in Gaza | +972 Magazine
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you allow people that are terrorist to live among you and are being used as a human shield. I am hard hearted to people who allow that.
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with terrorism, it's wartime, plain and simple, and how many civilians did the US kill in Iraq and Afghanistan? Hundreds of thousands?


----------



## kvetch

MHunterB said:


> No vote from me for that Ashrawi shrew.  She recently denied the 950,000 Jewish victims of Arab League land grabs existed.  Claims they all left 'voluntarily'.....
> 
> PLO's Ashrawi: No such thing as Jewish ref... JPost - Middle East


that wasn't what she said

it was the sheer cynicism of danny ayalon that shocked her 
and lots of the jews themselves who were outraged 
at being called refugees and not proud zionists 
and wanted nothing to do with being hasbara pawns

it shocked even me that ayalon should be quite that sick
as to equate pal and jewish regugees
as tho israel is goin to do anything at all for the pals, anyway
which it will not and cannot do

smokescreen 1001


----------



## ima

Sherri, they're at war, Gazans can surrender if they've had enough.


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> Sherri, they're at war, Gazans can surrender if they've had enough.



Leave sherri alone----she is using dead bodies to excite herself-----collecting pictures like her fellow peverts collect  the more obscene   S & M  pornography.

I came from a very secular background----but am culturally jewish-----You may have noticed that you do not seen pictures of  the mutilated bodes of the jews who were tortured in OBSENCE MANNER in the islamic mode,   on-line.   ---ie the way SHERRI FAVORS----genitalia cut off and stuffed down still living throats-----fetuses cut out of still living wombs---etc.     There is a reason-----it is simply not allowed to DISPLAY dead bodies nor to MUTILATE them in pharasaical Judaism of of which Jesus was an adherent.    The crucifixtions enacted by
people of sherri's ilk ----were a form used to further the oppression in a manner that sherri's hero  PILATE knew would aggravate them.   As to the pictures post up by that pervert------
they are simply pictures of dead people-----anyone with a camera can get similar pictures in any inner city hospital in the USA       over a single weekend.   They are shocking----I can never forget something I saw from a HOUSE FIRE  -----a mother and three children virtually MELTED TOGETHER IN A CHARRED HEAP         Sherri would love to have a picture of that.
In the course of my life I have pulled cameras out of the hands of sherri like perverts in hosptial emergency rooms
Long ago----muslims I encountered insisted that muslims have the  same   "do not touch or depict"  attitude that jews have toward the dead.    ---clearly they were liars like sherrie


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

kvetch said:


> SHERRI:
> 
> A LIE DETECTOR TEST ON THIS PARAGRAPH OF YOURS
> 
> 
> *I am confronting Injustice with Truth*, and I intend to keep right on doing it as long as *Nazi *Israel keeps up the civilian *Gentile *killings and the Occupation and the Apartheid and the ethnic cleansing and the *genocide* and the war crimes and the crimes against humanity and the human rights abuses against *all of the nonJewish people *in the land of Palestine!
> 
> ALL I HAVE PUT IN BOLD ARE LIES AND RABID LIES
> 
> THE REST I AGREE WITH
> 
> BUT YOUR LIES DROWN YOUR TRUTHS
> 
> AND MAKE YOU SUCH EASY MEAT FOR THE ZIONUTS
> 
> *WHO SAID:
> 
> THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE??*
> 
> EVER HEARD OF HIM
> 
> 5 LETTERS BEGINNING WITH J AND ENDING WITH S





kvetch said:


> SHERRI:
> 
> kvetch,
> 
> What you call lies, I do not.
> 
> Let's look a little bit closer at what you call lies in my post.
> 
> I called Zionists Nazis, and there are similarities between Zionism and Naziism,  and it all starts with a Regime that bestows on one group of people a superior status, a Regime that actively is engaging in discrimination and unequal treatment and crimes against a group of people in the land, taking their property, depriving them of freedom and liberties and life itself. In Palestine, we have ethnic cleansing and Apartheid and genocide, for close to 70 years now. And there are legal papers all can read on the Internet that take each one of these legal concepts and analyze intl law and conclude Israel is guilty of all of these crimes against Palestinians, applying legal definitions we have established in the world's body of international Law.
> 
> I refer to Gentile killings, Gentile means nonJews, if you really are going to continue to insist these are not Gentile killings, can you please present evidence of that? Are you saying Israel is killing Jews in Gaza?
> 
> Human rights abuses against nonJews are a part of life everywhere in Palestine, from Gaza to the West Bank, to Israel itself. Laws discriminate against nonJews, there is not equal treatment of Jews and nonJews anywhere in Palestine.
> 
> Israel Law Resource Center
> 
> I think I responded to all your claimed lies, and explained how they are in fact not lies at all. Of course, some matters people see from different perspectives and have different views about. That is part of why we have discussion boards like this, to speak of our different views about matters.
> 
> And, of course, it is Jesus you address in that question you raise, but I would express it a bit differently, I would say Jesus is the Truth who sets us free!
> 
> 31 And Yeshua said to those Judeans who trusted in him, &#8220;If you will continue in my word, you are truly my disciples.&#8221; 32&#8220;And you will know the truth, and that truth will set you free.&#8221; 33And they were saying to him, &#8220;We are the seed of Abraham, and never have we served in bondage to a man; how do you say, &#8220;You shall be children of liberty&#8221;?
> 
> John 8:31-33
> 
> 
> 6 Yeshua said to him, &#8220;I AM THE LIVING GOD, The Way and The Truth and The Life; no man comes to my Father but by me alone.&#8221;
> 
> John 14:6
> 
> http://aramaic-plain-english.scripturetext.com/john/8.htm
> 
> http://aramaic-plain-english.scripturetext.com/john/14.htm
> 
> Now, I amusing an Aramaic version of the Bible, translated into English, just for the benefit of irosie. But, a caution is needed here. The earliest Bibles found are in Greek, not Aramaic, any Aramaic Bibles are in Aramaic, because they have been translated from Greek to Aramaic.
> 
> Sherri


----------



## irosie91

what a joke is sherri----she describes the people of Gaza as HELPLESS  HOPELESS,   ----then shows injured persons getting care in hospital intensive care units with tens of thousands of dollars worth of SOPHISTICATED EQUIPMENT-------a bomb shelter is a hole in the ground------anyone can make'one with a soup spoon.

for reality----there are nations in the world where the injured and sick  lie on the floor----which is often a mud floor------if they have relatives ----the relatives bring a ---mat-----and the care consists of sips of contaminated water until they die.   Long ago-----people I knew described some of the problems of medical care in the remote areas of India ---where people are the TRUE NEEDY----not the  FAUX needy


----------



## P F Tinmore

ima said:


> Sherri, they're at war, Gazans can surrender if they've had enough.



Anyone who is attacked can save lives by surrendering.

Palestinians are not the surrender type.


----------



## irosie91

P F Tinmore said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, they're at war, Gazans can surrender if they've had enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who is attacked can save lives by surrendering.
> 
> Palestinians are not the surrender type.
Click to expand...


Palestinians have been "educated"  to believe that if they DIE IN THE SERVICE OF ALLAH-----which includes slitting the throat of a jewish infant------THEN GETTING CAUGHT AND KILLED-----they have orgasms in  paradise for eternity-----and even BETTER ---their families are PAID FOR THE CONTRIBUTION TO THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM


----------



## ima

P F Tinmore said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, they're at war, Gazans can surrender if they've had enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who is attacked can save lives by surrendering.
> 
> Palestinians are not the surrender type.
Click to expand...


That's what they said about the Japs, and we got them to surrender unconditionally. israel is just using the wrongs tactics to end the war.


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, they're at war, Gazans can surrender if they've had enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who is attacked can save lives by surrendering.
> 
> Palestinians are not the surrender type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the Japs, and we got them to surrender unconditionally. israel is just using the wrongs tactics to end the war.
Click to expand...


Ima----Israel is not going to drop a nuclear bomb on Mecca---no matter how effective you may imagine such a move would be


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who is attacked can save lives by surrendering.
> 
> Palestinians are not the surrender type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the Japs, and we got them to surrender unconditionally. israel is just using the wrongs tactics to end the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ima----Israel is not going to drop a nuclear bomb on Mecca---no matter how effective you may imagine such a move would be
Click to expand...


Why would anyone do that? That has nothing to do with Gaza. But i would carpet bomb Gaza until they surrender.


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the Japs, and we got them to surrender unconditionally. israel is just using the wrongs tactics to end the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima----Israel is not going to drop a nuclear bomb on Mecca---no matter how effective you may imagine such a move would be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone do that? That has nothing to do with Gaza. But i would carpet bomb Gaza until they surrender.
Click to expand...



I believe that HIROSHIMA  was chosen more for its SYMBOLIC  value than any  strategic value


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"The front page photo on Thursdays Washington Post tells, in a single frame, a very personal story from Wednesdays Israeli airstrikes on the Gaza Strip. Jihad Misharawi, a BBC Arabic journalist who lives in Gaza, carries the body of his 11-month old son, Omar, through al-Shifa hospital in Gaza City.

An Israeli round hit Misharawis four-room home in Gaza Wednesday, killing his son, according to BBC Middle East bureau chief Paul Danahar, who arrived in Gaza earlier Thursday. Misharawis sister-in-law was also killed, and his brother wounded. Misharawi told Danahar that, when the round landed, there was no fighting in his residential neighborhood."

Isreal targeted a house, where no fighting was even taking place.

This type of targeting of civilian homes and civilians in them is a war crime. 






The story behind the photo: Journalist&#8217;s 11-month-old son killed in Gaza strikes

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

The picture itself does not say anything.    But it does demonatrate your vulgarity,  Sherri------you are exploiting a tragic death of a child using the techniques  of maudlin slobs.    In as sense----you are also acting like the  barbarians of rome-----for example  PONTIUS PILATE  who crucified  some 20,000 innocent jews for the sake of the same sorts of EFFECTS   you seek---vulgar  SHOCK VALUE       In fact you are demonstrating the same traits as 
your forebears who enacted the very public execution spectacles of the   Inquisition-----the  AUTO DE FE     'acts of faith'     related to your perverted creed.     Do you fantasize about living humans being eaten by lions,  too?


----------



## irosie91

Sherri    was the bombing of the house of  27 year old    pregnant   MERAH SCHARF     a war crime?     no fighting there either------she was just visiting----to see her friend's orphaned child-------the child whose parents were mutilated to death in Mumbai by the respecters of   Isa------his mother was also pregnant back then ----but the respecters of isa-----cut the fetus from her womb in honor of  the  allah-isa-jesus  while she was still alive and screaming.    Do not worry----YOUR VERSION OF  Yehoshua ben yosef would approve-------the one I read about would not,  however


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima----Israel is not going to drop a nuclear bomb on Mecca---no matter how effective you may imagine such a move would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone do that? That has nothing to do with Gaza. But i would carpet bomb Gaza until they surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that HIROSHIMA  was chosen more for its SYMBOLIC  value than any  strategic value
Click to expand...

Saudi Arabia isn't involved, why bomb them?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone do that? That has nothing to do with Gaza. But i would carpet bomb Gaza until they surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that HIROSHIMA  was chosen more for its SYMBOLIC  value than any  strategic value
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi Arabia isn't involved, why bomb them?
Click to expand...

*******************************************************************
Ima----you were never this dense before----cynical and unappealing----but not dense.

    what is being called  Palestine  in some quarters is ----a COLONY OF THE HOLY KINGDOM OF ARABIA   -----epicenter  of the  CALIPHATE      home of the two mosques----resting place of the holy founder of   DAR AL ISLAM----the damn ROCK is there


----------



## kvetch

Sherri quoted:

6 Yeshua said to him, &#8220;I AM THE LIVING GOD,
*The* Way and *The *Truth and *The *Life; 
*no man comes to my Father but by me alone.&#8221;* 

this is the worst lie in the whole new testament
or possibly a miss translation thro the various lingos

if it had said,* A *way* A *truth......
i.e. one of many ways 
which is indeed true, 
then no problem at all

but in saying *THE ONE AND ONLY WAY
THAT HAS CAUSED MORE WARS AND CHRISTIAN GENOCIDES 
THAN ANY OTHER VERSE IN THE CHRISTIAN SCRIPTURES*

I also hold this wrong exclusive tribal phrase responsibe for your problems here Sherri

I faced them  myself when I was a borh again christian

I just could not accept even as a teenager that Jesus or anyone else was
*THE ONE AND ONLY WAY*

the jews and muslims have similar problems 

muslims think their scriptures give them a right to kill all those of other faiths, 
e.g. hindu idol worshippers 
or "apostates" who convert out of islam

the jewish settlers think they have a right 
to push  palestinian arabs out of the  "promised land" 
given to jews only by their god

the Indian faiths are so much more civilised in this non exclusive regard 
than all the 3 abrahamic faiths
*
so sherri, this the big issue behind all the others 
is this verse from john's dodgy gospel; 
the last one written down

exactly literally true?

a miss translation

or something than needs urgently to be changed
 in the minds of every decent christian

please answer, which is it??*

all other issues flow from this one, including gazan ones


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who is attacked can save lives by surrendering.
> 
> Palestinians are not the surrender type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the Japs, and we got them to surrender unconditionally. israel is just using the wrongs tactics to end the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ima----Israel is not going to drop a nuclear bomb on Mecca---no matter how effective you may imagine such a move would be
Click to expand...

no but roudy already has posted a cartoon here
of nuking mecca

so israel wont

but roudy-wood !!!


----------



## irosie91

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the Japs, and we got them to surrender unconditionally. israel is just using the wrongs tactics to end the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima----Israel is not going to drop a nuclear bomb on Mecca---no matter how effective you may imagine such a move would be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no but roudy already has posted a cartoon here
> of nuking mecca
> 
> so israel wont
> 
> but roudy-wood !!!
Click to expand...



Mamzer----do you do everything depicted in your favorite cartoons?    well---
    mamzer---you are what you are-----you probably try


----------



## CandySlice

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "The front page photo on Thursdays Washington Post tells, in a single frame, a very personal story from Wednesdays Israeli airstrikes on the Gaza Strip. Jihad Misharawi, a BBC Arabic journalist who lives in Gaza, carries the body of his 11-month old son, Omar, through al-Shifa hospital in Gaza City.
> 
> An Israeli round hit Misharawis four-room home in Gaza Wednesday, killing his son, according to BBC Middle East bureau chief Paul Danahar, who arrived in Gaza earlier Thursday. Misharawis sister-in-law was also killed, and his brother wounded. Misharawi told Danahar that, when the round landed, there was no fighting in his residential neighborhood."
> 
> Isreal targeted a house, where no fighting was even taking place.
> 
> This type of targeting of civilian homes and civilians in them is a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story behind the photo: Journalists 11-month-old son killed in Gaza strikes
> 
> Sherri



It might be useful to remember Jesus was a Jew  and I understand His Father has a temper.


----------



## SAYIT

kvetch said:


> Sherri quoted:
> 
> 6 Yeshua said to him, I AM THE LIVING GOD,
> *The* Way and *The *Truth and *The *Life;
> *no man comes to my Father but by me alone.*
> 
> this is the worst lie in the whole new testament
> or possibly a miss translation thro the various lingos
> 
> if it had said,* A *way* A *truth......
> i.e. one of many ways
> which is indeed true,
> then no problem at all
> 
> but in saying *THE ONE AND ONLY WAY
> THAT HAS CAUSED MORE WARS AND CHRISTIAN GENOCIDES
> THAN ANY OTHER VERSE IN THE CHRISTIAN SCRIPTURES*
> 
> I also hold this wrong exclusive tribal phrase responsibe for your problems here Sherri
> 
> I faced them  myself when I was a borh again christian
> 
> I just could not accept even as a teenager that Jesus or anyone else was
> *THE ONE AND ONLY WAY*
> 
> the jews and muslims have similar problems
> 
> muslims think their scriptures give them a right to kill all those of other faiths,
> e.g. hindu idol worshippers
> or "apostates" who convert out of islam
> 
> the jewish settlers think they have a right
> to push  palestinian arabs out of the  "promised land"
> given to jews only by their god
> 
> the Indian faiths are so much more civilised in this non exclusive regard
> than all the 3 abrahamic faiths
> *
> so sherri, this the big issue behind all the others
> is this verse from john's dodgy gospel;
> the last one written down
> 
> exactly literally true?
> 
> a miss translation
> 
> or something than needs urgently to be changed
> in the minds of every decent christian
> 
> please answer, which is it??*
> 
> all other issues flow from this one, including gazan ones



Indeed.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHERRI:
> 
> A LIE DETECTOR TEST ON THIS PARAGRAPH OF YOURS
> 
> 
> *I am confronting Injustice with Truth*, and I intend to keep right on doing it as long as *Nazi *Israel keeps up the civilian *Gentile *killings and the Occupation and the Apartheid and the ethnic cleansing and the *genocide* and the war crimes and the crimes against humanity and the human rights abuses against *all of the nonJewish people *in the land of Palestine!
> 
> ALL I HAVE PUT IN BOLD ARE LIES AND RABID LIES
> 
> THE REST I AGREE WITH
> 
> BUT YOUR LIES DROWN YOUR TRUTHS
> 
> AND MAKE YOU SUCH EASY MEAT FOR THE ZIONUTS
> 
> *WHO SAID:
> 
> THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE??*
> 
> EVER HEARD OF HIM
> 
> 5 LETTERS BEGINNING WITH J AND ENDING WITH S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHERRI:
> 
> kvetch,
> 
> What you call lies, I do not.
> 
> Let's look a little bit closer at what you call lies in my post.
> 
> I called Zionists Nazis, and there are similarities between Zionism and Naziism,  and it all starts with a Regime that bestows on one group of people a superior status, a Regime that actively is engaging in discrimination and unequal treatment and crimes against a group of people in the land, taking their property, depriving them of freedom and liberties and life itself. In Palestine, we have ethnic cleansing and Apartheid and genocide, for close to 70 years now. And there are legal papers all can read on the Internet that take each one of these legal concepts and analyze intl law and conclude Israel is guilty of all of these crimes against Palestinians, applying legal definitions we have established in the world's body of international Law.
> 
> I refer to Gentile killings, Gentile means nonJews, if you really are going to continue to insist these are not Gentile killings, can you please present evidence of that? Are you saying Israel is killing Jews in Gaza?
> 
> Human rights abuses against nonJews are a part of life everywhere in Palestine, from Gaza to the West Bank, to Israel itself. Laws discriminate against nonJews, there is not equal treatment of Jews and nonJews anywhere in Palestine.
> 
> Israel Law Resource Center
> 
> I think I responded to all your claimed lies, and explained how they are in fact not lies at all. Of course, some matters people see from different perspectives and have different views about. That is part of why we have discussion boards like this, to speak of our different views about matters.
> 
> And, of course, it is Jesus you address in that question you raise, but I would express it a bit differently, I would say Jesus is the Truth who sets us free!
> 
> 31 And Yeshua said to those Judeans who trusted in him, &#8220;If you will continue in my word, you are truly my disciples.&#8221; 32&#8220;And you will know the truth, and that truth will set you free.&#8221; 33And they were saying to him, &#8220;We are the seed of Abraham, and never have we served in bondage to a man; how do you say, &#8220;You shall be children of liberty&#8221;?
> 
> John 8:31-33
> 
> 
> 6 Yeshua said to him, &#8220;I AM THE LIVING GOD, The Way and The Truth and The Life; no man comes to my Father but by me alone.&#8221;
> 
> John 14:6
> 
> John 8 Aramaic Bible in Plain English
> 
> John 14 Aramaic Bible in Plain English
> 
> Now, I amusing an Aramaic version of the Bible, translated into English, just for the benefit of irosie. But, a caution is needed here. The earliest Bibles found are in Greek, not Aramaic, any Aramaic Bibles are in Aramaic, because they have been translated from Greek to Aramaic.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *AARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

The vulgarity of  sherri is unmatched ----but when she throws in that   PEDANTIC TONE-----I am actually amused     Look who is telling us that the
new testament was written in  Greek        even more idiotic    the jerk does me a favor by using the THIRD HAND TRANSLATION into aramaic-----an aramaic that bears only superficial  similarity to the aramaic spoken by jesus,  then FOURTH HANDED INTO ENGLISH

then she comes up with little snippets that are all but meaningless out of context     "I AM THE LIFE"        "GIVE ME LIBERTY OR GIVE ME DEATH" 
"JACK BE NIMBLE, JACK BE QUICK"     "IN THE BEGINNING WAS THE WORD--AT THE END WAS THE FART"


----------



## MHunterB

Didn't we all just love the sophistry of Sherri's little word games?   I suppose she fancies herself a mistress of dialectic for that little tour de verbal diarrhea.....

Claiming 'Zionists are like Nazis' is exactly the same sort of LIE as pretending that 'Christian Identity' is Christianity - or that all Muslims adore Al Quaeda and the Taliban.

Suggesting that Israeli forces are actively seeking to harm civilians directly in Gaza is simply a BIG LIE - one which only really really stupid people tell.

And the whole 'Gentile' thing is simply  a word game:  the fact is, anyone in Gaza who gets TARGETED as ordered by the Israeli high command is targeted *for being part of the effort to incinerate Israeli civilians by shooting rockets into Israel*   

The residents of the WB are also 'Gentiles' and the Israeli military isn't shooting at them.  Nor are the 20% or so of 'Gentile' citizens of Israel commonly subjected to random violence.
  (I'm certain that will be disputed:  the point is nothing like the riots Kvetch describes is going on there - and the violence IS investigated and treated as criminal, even if the response is less than optimal......just as 'domestic disturbance' violence in so much of the world is not criminally investigated, especially if the victims are 'non adult /non male'!)

So it's entirely specious to claim the Gazans are ALL being targeted - or that they are targets of Israeli military action *because* they are not Jewish.   It's a LIE.

All of the 'dialectic' and imappropriate 'buzz words' of 'collective punishment' and 'killing fields' will never change that, make the LIES Sherri insists on repeating turn magically into 'truth' - let alone 'Truth'.

Fake ewe Sherri should read that stuff in GoMatt again......


----------



## irosie91

Sherri does the similarities game       nazis wore socks----jews wear socks

      its fun


----------



## MHunterB

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri quoted:
> 
> 6 Yeshua said to him, I AM THE LIVING GOD,
> *The* Way and *The *Truth and *The *Life;
> *no man comes to my Father but by me alone.*
> 
> this is the worst lie in the whole new testament
> or possibly a miss translation thro the various lingos
> 
> if it had said,* A *way* A *truth......
> i.e. one of many ways
> which is indeed true,
> then no problem at all
> 
> but in saying *THE ONE AND ONLY WAY
> THAT HAS CAUSED MORE WARS AND CHRISTIAN GENOCIDES
> THAN ANY OTHER VERSE IN THE CHRISTIAN SCRIPTURES*
> 
> I also hold this wrong exclusive tribal phrase responsibe for your problems here Sherri
> 
> I faced them  myself when I was a borh again christian
> 
> I just could not accept even as a teenager that Jesus or anyone else was
> *THE ONE AND ONLY WAY*
> 
> the jews and muslims have similar problems
> 
> muslims think their scriptures give them a right to kill all those of other faiths,
> e.g. hindu idol worshippers
> or "apostates" who convert out of islam
> 
> the jewish settlers think they have a right
> to push  palestinian arabs out of the  "promised land"
> given to jews only by their god
> 
> the Indian faiths are so much more civilised in this non exclusive regard
> than all the 3 abrahamic faiths
> *
> so sherri, this the big issue behind all the others
> is this verse from john's dodgy gospel;
> the last one written down
> 
> exactly literally true?
> 
> a miss translation
> 
> or something than needs urgently to be changed
> in the minds of every decent christian
> 
> please answer, which is it??*
> 
> all other issues flow from this one, including gazan ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...


Was it C S Lewis who said that 'Every religion must either ultimately be Hinduism or Christianity'?     Or was it Gandhi?

This is a Christian apologetics blog entry on just that topic:  Eternity Matters | Christianity, politics, family and general ramblings. But mostly Christianity.

And, lest anyone be confused about this:  I reject the view of the Jewish settlers about disposessing others who aren't Jews, utterly.   What I cannot do is shove them outside of Judaism:  I will say *I think they suck at being Jewish*, though!

That is because of a technicality:  Judaism doesn't have a lot of 'doctrine', so I can't point to a dogma and say 'these guys are violating this one'.  What I can do - and many many other Jews of very diverse backgrounds and Zionism also do! - is examine their interpretations of Torah and Talmud and vigorously dispute their interpretation.   

Which, I suppose, is exactly what Christians and Muslims do (with their respective extremists and Scriptures, etc) with those who are 'too far out' ?    I've seen some Sunni refer to Shi'a as 'those animals' - and I've seen some Protestants state flat-out that Catholics are 'idol-worshippers'.   

But all we Jews can say is "That's not the way I see it at all because....(and the content here is generally something a non-Jew can't even understand because half of it's in Hebrew or Aramaic)"  About the most we can say is   "I don't know of any rabbi or school which endorses such a view - they'd have been asked to leave by the school I went to!"   : ((

I'd love to be able to say 'Those aren't actual Jews behaving so terribly' - but it's simply not honest.  They *believe* they are being Jewish by doing so:  it's the job of all the rest of us to try to get them to understand differently.


----------



## MHunterB

irosie91 said:


> Sherri does the similarities game       nazis wore socks----jews wear socks
> 
> its fun



Isn't that the 'Law of Similarity' from magic?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> The vulgarity of  sherri is unmatched ----but when she throws in that   PEDANTIC TONE-----I am actually amused     Look who is telling us that the
> new testament was written in  Greek        even more idiotic    the jerk does me a favor by using the THIRD HAND TRANSLATION into aramaic-----an aramaic that bears only superficial  similarity to the aramaic spoken by jesus,  then FOURTH HANDED INTO ENGLISH
> 
> then she comes up with little snippets that are all but meaningless out of context     "I AM THE LIFE"        "GIVE ME LIBERTY OR GIVE ME DEATH"
> "JACK BE NIMBLE, JACK BE QUICK"     "IN THE BEGINNING WAS THE WORD--AT THE END WAS THE FART"



irosie,

The fact is the earliest Bible (New Testament) found is written in Greek, that certainly does not mean there was not a prior Aramaic version, but so far it has not been found.

It is what it is.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri does the similarities game       nazis wore socks----jews wear socks
> 
> its fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the 'Law of Similarity' from magic?
Click to expand...


Well you should know a lot more about magic than me, from all those Wiccan friends of yours!

You might think about asking your friends about all your questions pertaining to Magic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima----Israel is not going to drop a nuclear bomb on Mecca---no matter how effective you may imagine such a move would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone do that? That has nothing to do with Gaza. But i would carpet bomb Gaza until they surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that HIROSHIMA  was chosen more for its SYMBOLIC  value than any  strategic value
Click to expand...


What Brilliant thinking, that we nuke a people for Symbolism!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, they're at war, Gazans can surrender if they've had enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who is attacked can save lives by surrendering.
> 
> Palestinians are not the surrender type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians have been "educated"  to believe that if they DIE IN THE SERVICE OF ALLAH-----which includes slitting the throat of a jewish infant------THEN GETTING CAUGHT AND KILLED-----they have orgasms in  paradise for eternity-----and even BETTER ---their families are PAID FOR THE CONTRIBUTION TO THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM
Click to expand...


irosie,

You certainly have a creative imagination, even if it is a bit on the dark side!

Do you think they think much the same about you and all Zionist Jews in the world, I mean similar dark fantasies?

Sherri


----------



## kvetch

MHunterB said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri quoted:
> 
> 6 Yeshua said to him, I AM THE LIVING GOD,
> *The* Way and *The *Truth and *The *Life;
> *no man comes to my Father but by me alone.*
> 
> this is the worst lie in the whole new testament
> or possibly a miss translation thro the various lingos
> 
> if it had said,* A *way* A *truth......
> i.e. one of many ways
> which is indeed true,
> then no problem at all
> 
> but in saying *THE ONE AND ONLY WAY
> THAT HAS CAUSED MORE WARS AND CHRISTIAN GENOCIDES
> THAN ANY OTHER VERSE IN THE CHRISTIAN SCRIPTURES*
> 
> I also hold this wrong exclusive tribal phrase responsibe for your problems here Sherri
> 
> I faced them  myself when I was a borh again christian
> 
> I just could not accept even as a teenager that Jesus or anyone else was
> *THE ONE AND ONLY WAY*
> 
> the jews and muslims have similar problems
> 
> muslims think their scriptures give them a right to kill all those of other faiths,
> e.g. hindu idol worshippers
> or "apostates" who convert out of islam
> 
> the jewish settlers think they have a right
> to push  palestinian arabs out of the  "promised land"
> given to jews only by their god
> 
> the Indian faiths are so much more civilised in this non exclusive regard
> than all the 3 abrahamic faiths
> *
> so sherri, this the big issue behind all the others
> is this verse from john's dodgy gospel;
> the last one written down
> 
> exactly literally true?
> 
> a miss translation
> 
> or something than needs urgently to be changed
> in the minds of every decent christian
> 
> please answer, which is it??*
> 
> all other issues flow from this one, including gazan ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it C S Lewis who said that 'Every religion must either ultimately be Hinduism or Christianity'?     Or was it Gandhi?
> 
> This is a Christian apologetics blog entry on just that topic:  Eternity Matters | Christianity, politics, family and general ramblings. But mostly Christianity.
> 
> And, lest anyone be confused about this:  I reject the view of the Jewish settlers about disposessing others who aren't Jews, utterly.   What I cannot do is shove them outside of Judaism:  I will say *I think they suck at being Jewish*, though!
> 
> That is because of a technicality:  Judaism doesn't have a lot of 'doctrine', so I can't point to a dogma and say 'these guys are violating this one'.  What I can do - and many many other Jews of very diverse backgrounds and Zionism also do! - is examine their interpretations of Torah and Talmud and vigorously dispute their interpretation.
> 
> Which, I suppose, is exactly what Christians and Muslims do (with their respective extremists and Scriptures, etc) with those who are 'too far out' ?    I've seen some Sunni refer to Shi'a as 'those animals' - and I've seen some Protestants state flat-out that Catholics are 'idol-worshippers'.
> 
> But all we Jews can say is "That's not the way I see it at all because....(and the content here is generally something a non-Jew can't even understand because half of it's in Hebrew or Aramaic)"  About the most we can say is   "I don't know of any rabbi or school which endorses such a view - they'd have been asked to leave by the school I went to!"   : ((
> 
> I'd love to be able to say 'Those aren't actual Jews behaving so terribly' - but it's simply not honest.  They *believe* they are being Jewish by doing so:  it's the job of all the rest of us to try to get them to understand differently.
Click to expand...

very good post hunter ji

often the worst conflicts are within faiths and closely related ethnic groups such as hutus and tutsis in rwanda, and within political groups and family feuds

as a socialist the israeli politician i hate the most is not nut-yahoo nor even liebermann but that ultra hypocrite peres. i heard him on the radio yesterday and felt hot hatred...liebermann just scares me.

and as i see it the gaza confict is not really between arab and jew at all but 2 family feuds which have been projected on to each other by mutual expediency


----------



## kvetch

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri does the similarities game       nazis wore socks----jews wear socks
> 
> its fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the 'Law of Similarity' from magic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should know a lot more about magic than me, from all those Wiccan friends of yours!
> 
> You might think about asking your friends about all your questions pertaining to Magic.
Click to expand...

sherri:

i have wiccan friends and know how to cast wiccan spells, so be careful

but if i cast a spell at you sherri

i promise i would do it in jesus name

sometimes i really wonder what it would take to shake you out of your present stubbornness

all the mules in the world who have ever lived ..................put together
can't equal one one cent of your ultra stubborn refusal 

to follow jesus and the path of love


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vulgarity of  sherri is unmatched ----but when she throws in that   PEDANTIC TONE-----I am actually amused     Look who is telling us that the
> new testament was written in  Greek        even more idiotic    the jerk does me a favor by using the THIRD HAND TRANSLATION into aramaic-----an aramaic that bears only superficial  similarity to the aramaic spoken by jesus,  then FOURTH HANDED INTO ENGLISH
> 
> then she comes up with little snippets that are all but meaningless out of context     "I AM THE LIFE"        "GIVE ME LIBERTY OR GIVE ME DEATH"
> "JACK BE NIMBLE, JACK BE QUICK"     "IN THE BEGINNING WAS THE WORD--AT THE END WAS THE FART"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> The fact is the earliest Bible (New Testament) found is written in Greek, that certainly does not mean there was not a prior Aramaic version, but so far it has not been found.
> 
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



    Chances are the the FIRST was written in GREEK    some of the writers did not know
aramaic    ----for example  LUKE     but Greek was considered the most scholarly of
languages by lots of people back then---even by Romans  and----PAUL was greek  and----the christian religion was AIMED at greeks at first ---it was a HELLENIZED
form of Judaism .   There is so much that you do not know about that time period. 
Even though ROME was strong----GREECE WAS THE MODEL back then for philosphy,
art,  science---etc etc.     NEW THINGS had to be adapted to Greek modes.   
Now  the world adapts to the USA---but a bit over a century ago----the BRITISH
and FRENCH modes were the standards-----even in the USA  

The new testament was COMPILED  out of a bunch of different writings ----you
mention an aramaic original as if you believe that the new testament was put 
together  -----before it was put together


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

kvetch said:


> Sherri quoted:
> 
> 6 Yeshua said to him, I AM THE LIVING GOD,
> *The* Way and *The *Truth and *The *Life;
> *no man comes to my Father but by me alone.*
> 
> this is the worst lie in the whole new testament
> or possibly a miss translation thro the various lingos
> 
> if it had said,* A *way* A *truth......
> i.e. one of many ways
> which is indeed true,
> then no problem at all
> 
> but in saying *THE ONE AND ONLY WAY
> THAT HAS CAUSED MORE WARS AND CHRISTIAN GENOCIDES
> THAN ANY OTHER VERSE IN THE CHRISTIAN SCRIPTURES*
> 
> I also hold this wrong exclusive tribal phrase responsibe for your problems here Sherri
> 
> I faced them  myself when I was a borh again christian
> 
> I just could not accept even as a teenager that Jesus or anyone else was
> *THE ONE AND ONLY WAY*
> 
> the jews and muslims have similar problems
> 
> muslims think their scriptures give them a right to kill all those of other faiths,
> e.g. hindu idol worshippers
> or "apostates" who convert out of islam
> 
> the jewish settlers think they have a right
> to push  palestinian arabs out of the  "promised land"
> given to jews only by their god
> 
> the Indian faiths are so much more civilised in this non exclusive regard
> than all the 3 abrahamic faiths
> *
> so sherri, this the big issue behind all the others
> is this verse from john's dodgy gospel;
> the last one written down
> 
> exactly literally true?
> 
> a miss translation
> 
> or something than needs urgently to be changed
> in the minds of every decent christian
> 
> please answer, which is it??*
> 
> all other issues flow from this one, including gazan ones



kvetch,

The problem, I submit, is not in the words of the Scriptures but in your interpretations of them. 

And my eyes were not truly  opened to the meaning of these words until I spent some time in discussions with Christians I would call Progressive Christians.

What the words above address are the Crufixion and Resurrection, Jesus sacrifice on the cross. And the fact that Jesus died on the cross for the Salvation of all, for the world, for every man, woman and child who lived from the beginning of time until the end of time. 

And this is the meaning of the first half of the key Christian verse, John 3:16, as well.

"For God so loved the world, that He gave His only begotten Son..."

These words have nothing to do with Belief.

Now, there certainly is more in John 3:16, but I will address that in a later post.

Sherri


----------



## kvetch

sherri:

that is not an answer to the key point i asked

is jesus the  ONE AND ONLY WAY to salvation for the whole word
and all other ways lead to hell and damnation? 

which is what makes you so self righteous
high above the rest of us mere sinners or unbelievers

this is your way of being *ONE OF THE CHOSEN PEOPLE,* aint it

what you hate in the jews
is what you yourself are playing at here

it is like you are looking at the jews thro a mirror

what is truly hateful in your own view
is what you are projecting on to jews

both hateful things  are indeed in the bible

the Jewish version is in Deuteronomy Ch 7 vs 5

*"For the jews are a holy people
above all other nations on the earth"*

Your view based on John 14:6
is that you are the saved, born again ones

and the rest of us unsaved sinners
are all going to hell

tell me, what's the difference, please?

I'll tell you what it is

you are in hell right now
*and so is everyone who thinks
that they and they alone are god's chosen*

*spiritual nazis you all are
*
only those who have room in their hearts for all true faiths, and none
stand any chance of heaven, now or in future
that is how I see the "word of god"


----------



## irosie91

I have good news for you   mamzer------as a jew you are not in the only
group that goes to  HEAVEN   ----or----the garden of eden-----or -----well --I will tell you the bad news later

the good news is that   THE RIGHTEOUS OF ALL NATIONS  (GOYIIM) get to
the place with all the good stuff       YOU are chosen to be a GOOD MAMZER---and to tell all people-----that the only way to run a society is to have fair
courts with impartial judges.   It is an interesting factoid that  those   ____NICE PHARISEES      and the gloom and doom prophets before then did
come up with the SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT FEATURE OF A RIGHTEOUS society----------and if you have ever been in court for any reason you might vomit right now      A COURT SYSTEM.

     you have been chosen to teach that fact to everyone-----even those
     people who ---have lingams and yonis in their temples

  the second thing you are chosen to teach is     sacrificing children by
  throwing them in fire is.....not nice

Now the bad news-----HEAVEN FOR YOU AS A MAMZER JEW----is....a kinda big yeshiva in the sky where you got to discuss philosophy with    maimonides and rashi and moses ------and the other wiseguys.    Women get to talk to Sarah and Rebecca etc ---maybe Miriam       we mostly talk about  THE MEN OVER THERE


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

kvetch said:


> sherri:
> 
> i really need you to answer my previous questions to you
> re
> 
> is jesus the
> 
> ONE AND ONLY WAY for the whole word
> 
> which is what makes you so self righteous
> high above the rest of us mere sinners or unbelievers
> 
> this is your way of being ONE OF THE CHOSEN PEOPLE, aint it
> 
> what you hate in the jews is what you yourself are playing at here
> 
> it is like you are looking at the jews thro a mirror
> 
> what is truly hateful in your own view
> is what you are projecting on jews
> 
> both hateful thing are indeed in the bible
> 
> the Jewish version is in Deuteronomy Ch 7 vs 5
> 
> "For the jews are a holy people
> above all other nations on the earth"
> 
> Your view based on John 14:6
> is that you are the saved, born again ones
> 
> and the rest of us unsaved sinners
> are all going to hell
> 
> tell me, what's the difference, please?
> 
> I'll tell you what it is
> 
> you are in hell right now
> and so is everyone who thinks they and they alone are god's chosen
> 
> spititual nazis you all are
> 
> only those who have room in their hearts for all true faiths, and none
> stand any chance of heaven, now or in future



kvetch,

And here is the second part of John 3:16,  "that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life." Believeth in Him is living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life, however God shows any of us anywhere in our world those teachings. And we may not see it, fully, either, the truth of this, I mean within any religions we have so many divisions, and I think some ideas being embraced that are not of God at all.

Wow, I want you to look upon the Palestinian village of Nabi Saleh and see the truth of what I just stated, there right before us, in a Palestinian village where Palestinian Muslims live. The nonviolent resistance they embrace, since 2009, is living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life. Read Bassem Tamimi's statement, it is all there. Read all that people all over our world have to say about the people in this village. I was reading, I think it was Phil Weiss article on Mondoweiss, he just visited the village a week ago, the most amazing things, like survivors from The Civil Rights Movement visiting and crying on the roofs as demonstrators were attacked, they siad what you are encountering is exactly what we lived through. And it was a believer in Jesus Christ who led The Civil Rights Movement, Martin Luther King, Jr, a nonviolent resistance movement, he had a dream, a dream from God, and he was living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life and the people followed him.

I do not claim Salvation is only for Christians, I claim Salvation is for the world.

And my God is great, and my God is mighty to save, and great and mighty enough to achieve His goals, as He deems fits to do! It is His will that will be done. And He will be our God, the God of all, and we will all be His people!

Sherri


----------



## docmauser1

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _And here is the second part of John 3:16,  "that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life." Believeth in Him is living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life, however God shows any of us anywhere in our world those teachings. And we may not see it, fully, either, the truth of this, I mean within any religions we have so many divisions, and I think some ideas being embraced that are not of God at all. Wow, I want you to look upon the Palestinian village of Nabi Saleh and see the truth of what I just stated, there right before us, in a Palestinian village where Palestinian Muslims live. The nonviolent resistance they embrace, since 2009, is living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life. Read Bassem Tamimi's statement, it is all there. Read all that people all over our world have to say about the people in this village. I was reading, I think it was Phil Weiss article on Mondoweiss, he just visited the village a week ago, the most amazing things, like survivors from The Civil Rights Movement visiting and crying on the roofs as demonstrators were attacked, they siad what you are encountering is exactly what we lived through. And it was a believer in Jesus Christ who led The Civil Rights Movement, Martin Luther King, Jr, a nonviolent resistance movement, he had a dream, a dream from God, and he was living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life and the people followed him. I do not claim Salvation is only for Christians, I claim Salvation is for the world. And my God is great, and my God is mighty to save, and great and mighty enough to achieve His goals, as He deems fits to do! It is His will that will be done. And He will be our God, the God of all, and we will all be His people!_


Half-crazed drivel.


----------



## kvetch

Rosie:

I just went to my local tamil hindu temple dedicated to the goddess Durga...
the one who rides on a tiger!

Its only 200 yards from where I live, and very lovely.

I saw something there I have never seen before.

*There on a small flat stone the size of a laptop but prominently displayed was a Star of Daviid

and both above and below were two horizontal lines just like on the israeli flag!*

and these folx are from Sri Lanka, far away from Aryan territory.

the priest has promised to explain to me next time we meet 
what it means to his version of the 10,001 varieties of Hinduism 
and I will ask if I can take a photo and post it here!

wow.....is all i can say!!!

*MUST BE SOMETHING IN THIS HIN-JEW STUFF!!!*

BTW    Rosie dearest I am starting to get a bit worried about my profile as "IRosie91's MAMZER"

I fear it is damaging your reputation as a good and pure woman 
and that your neighbours and jewish friends in synagogue will start gossiping soon

so to avoid further scandal
 i think I am going to call myself a "Devout Hin-Jew" or HIndu Jew

then they will only gossip about me 
and your virtue and honour will be saved.

Is that OK, dearest one

I will never be anyone's MAMZER except yours of course..............


----------



## irosie91

mamzer---I love all of my children    I am mother to  PHEEUP   and mother to a  MONKEY    and mother to a DINO   and Mother to a MAMZER     you will always be the child of my heart -----along with the others


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> I have good news for you   mamzer------as a jew you are not in the only
> group that goes to  HEAVEN   ----or----the garden of eden-----or -----well --I will tell you the bad news later
> 
> the good news is that   THE RIGHTEOUS OF ALL NATIONS  (GOYIIM) get to
> the place with all the good stuff       YOU are chosen to be a GOOD MAMZER---and to tell all people-----that the only way to run a society is to have fair
> courts with impartial judges.   It is an interesting factoid that  those   ____NICE PHARISEES      and the gloom and doom prophets before then did
> come up with the SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT FEATURE OF A RIGHTEOUS society----------and if you have ever been in court for any reason you might vomit right now      A COURT SYSTEM.
> 
> you have been chosen to teach that fact to everyone-----even those
> people who ---have lingams and yonis in their temples
> 
> the second thing you are chosen to teach is     sacrificing children by
> throwing them in fire is.....not nice
> 
> Now the bad news-----HEAVEN FOR YOU AS A MAMZER JEW----is....a kinda big yeshiva in the sky where you got to discuss philosophy with    maimonides and rashi and moses ------and the other wiseguys.    Women get to talk to Sarah and Rebecca etc ---maybe Miriam       we mostly talk about  THE MEN OVER THERE


what can I say sweetheart

pure unadulterated genius

so I henceforth aspire to be a righteous jewish bastard mamzer

yours of course

can't I hang out with the ladies

i have had too much study for this lifetime

yes i have been in court, and in jail too, in 3 different countries including yours

1968 Chicago Democratic Convention.....disorderly conduct.....jumped bail and fled to Canada
twice in india...great system...500 rupees 1st time and papers just "lost" ; 2,000 Rupees 2nd time and guilty as charged
judge said, "dont ask me what the fine will be for your charas (hashish) because it will be 2,000 Rupees!"

twice in UK....cautioned both times on assurances of future bad conduct to get rid of the sight of me

each time locked up for one night only
highly educational
recommended

all the courts involved were MUCH cooler than the cops were, for sure!!


----------



## irosie91

ALL GOOD mamzer dear       you APPRECIATE THE VALUE OF COURTS    ----now you can be  -------A LIGHT UNTO THE NATIONS  (GOYIM)  and fulfull your role as chosen to teach the world to uphold courts and avoid the cops


----------



## MHunterB

theliq said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is rashi
> excuse your mamzers woeful ignorance xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi Shlomo ben Yitzhak , abbreviated RASHI  (Solomon son of Isaac)
> 
> Judaism 101 - RASHI - A Glossary of Basic Jewish Terms and Concepts - OU.ORG
> 
> The Complete Tanach with Rashi's Commentary - Tanakh Online - Torah - Bible
> 
> Rashi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Goodness Me,Marg.........what Nonsence*
Click to expand...


One can only wonder what your problem is with that information........


----------



## MHunterB

Oh, Sherri - did you think you understood Steve's 'comment' back there?  

You thanked him for it, LOL!

So now why don't you explain to us all how a biography of a noted religious authority is 'nonsense' ?   Do you even know who the man was, and what his views were?


----------



## MHunterB

P F Tinmore said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, they're at war, Gazans can surrender if they've had enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who is attacked can save lives by surrendering.
> 
> Palestinians are not the surrender type.
Click to expand...


So?  You seem to think the Israelis should be......


----------



## eots

irosie91 said:


> I have good news for you   mamzer------as a jew you are not in the only
> group that goes to  HEAVEN   ----or----the garden of eden-----or -----well --I will tell you the bad news later
> 
> the good news is that   THE RIGHTEOUS OF ALL NATIONS  (GOYIIM) get to
> the place with all the good stuff       YOU are chosen to be a GOOD MAMZER---and to tell all people-----that the only way to run a society is to have fair
> courts with impartial judges.   It is an interesting factoid that  those   ____NICE PHARISEES      and the gloom and doom prophets before then did
> come up with the SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT FEATURE OF A RIGHTEOUS society----------and if you have ever been in court for any reason you might vomit right now      A COURT SYSTEM.
> 
> you have been chosen to teach that fact to everyone-----even those
> people who ---have lingams and yonis in their temples
> 
> the second thing you are chosen to teach is     sacrificing children by
> throwing them in fire is.....not nice
> 
> Now the bad news-----HEAVEN FOR YOU AS A MAMZER JEW----is....a kinda big yeshiva in the sky where you got to discuss philosophy with    maimonides and rashi and moses ------and the other wiseguys.    Women get to talk to Sarah and Rebecca etc ---maybe Miriam       we mostly talk about  THE MEN OVER THERE



Half-crazed drivel.


----------



## kvetch

Rosie dearest,

2 days ago, trying to get our phone/internet system fixed, I was directed to a call centre in Kolkata (Calcutta), capital of the Bhalo Bashis...love in Bengali.

The guy who helped me had a strange nane...
Devjyoti (GODS Flame in Hindu speak) Mustafi which is a muslim name.

We swapped email IDs and I asked him about this incongruency.

Here is what he said. A typical Hindu genocidal attitude towards ALL muslims with an interesting history behind it..........thought it would interest you

*arey nehi re my original name according to my birth certificate is debjyoti mitra mustafi,

There is a story behind it,*

My ancestors used to be a treasurer in the court of the Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb,he was a muslim,once there was a huge scandal in the empire wherein some of his courtesans conspired to overthrow Aurangzeb,to financially weaken him,the accountant at that time showed a deficit of 500000 gold coins,the emperor was worried,legend says that my ancestors caught that act and restored the original balance and being faithful to the emperor,the emperor was very happy and thus he gave the "title" "mustafi" to that ancestor of mine as a gift (just like "Sir" in the present day),considering it an honour my ancestors kept on using it and were known as 'mitra mustafis',but eventually my great grandfather,Mr Kalicharan Mitra Mustafi,decided to use only 'mustafi' due to simplify legal matters after independence.

From thereon my grandfather was named Arun Mustafi,my father was named Debasish Mustafi and I have been named Debjyoti Mustafi............."Mitra" is used,but only at the time of birth,marriage and death condolences,in hinduism surnames determines caste,bramhins being the elite and warriors(khatriyas) next followed by workers(vaishyas) and untouchables(shudras),being a "mitra",i belong to the warrior caste.

you are right it does sound like muslim,i face a lot of whispering in this damn fucking country due to my surname,as you know,people in india are more concerned about others than themselves,they talk behind my back,*i burnt my dad when he died according to hindu rituals but still the whispering behind my back never stops,at times i wish god may come down and eradicate all muslims from the earth,they are just a bad example of being a human,i am a very biased person and i feel muslims should be slaughtered as they slaughter other people,may hitler be born again and this time his rage may fall on muslims rather than jews,i would be very happy,they are the dirtiest,most self centred,ill tempered,ill mannered,staunch people to live on earth.*

so you see, sweetie the hindus in india are a bunch of fascist nazis
and i will have to set up some proper jewish courts and talmud schools to reform them
and teach them what their old swastika really means!!

I know you would love to join me in this city of joy, Calcutta
 by the holy ganges

 so will you help me re educate this guy with me 
to love his fellow human muslims??


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri does the similarities game       nazis wore socks----jews wear socks
> 
> its fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the 'Law of Similarity' from magic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should know a lot more about magic than me, from all those Wiccan friends of yours!
> 
> You might think about asking your friends about all your questions pertaining to Magic.
Click to expand...


Gee, Sherri - do you think there's something *BAD* about Wiccans per se, or just about anyone who'd be friends with me???  Have you ever met an actual Wiccan?

BTW, most of 'em spell it 'Magick' to distinguish it.  And I chose the lower-case 'm' to indicate I was *NOT* referring to some part of  that faith.   I could've just as easily posted 'alchemy'....the idea of 'magic' with a lower-case 'm' is present in virtually every culture all around the world.   It has a specific meaning and definition *not* attached to any particular culture's beliefs (see Mircea Eliade's work, or Joseph Campbell's).

If you're going to make noises now that you recoil at the study of such beliefs as 'unGODly':  let's recall that studying a topic  doesn't mean one believes or agrees with the content.   I'm certainly not a medieval (Catholic) Christian - yet I studied the theology extensively because it was relevent to my particular major.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> mamzer---I love all of my children    I am mother to  PHEEUP   and mother to a  MONKEY    and mother to a DINO   and Mother to a MAMZER     you will always be the child of my heart -----along with the others


rosie dahling

what about AngelicaT?

she adores and reveres you

have you adopted her?

or accepted her as your true disciple?

pity she isn't with us yet....
maybe wait until she is with us before you decide, 
if you wish to answer at all

after all its none of my business 
tho i would rather she aint my sister 
cos i fancy her big time


----------



## kvetch

sherri:

so can those who truly love properly and fully in their lives 
but DO NOT FOLLOW JESUS ALSO BE REDEEMED..........

I aaked this question so much as a worried teenager...........
and got no satisfactory answer from my christian teachers back then

so i left their christianity in protest
and slept with my girlfiend, too

or do they have to take Jesus and jesus alone as their personal saviour?

e.g...the countless thousands of good loving palestinian or gazans muslims 
that you wish to save from the wicked zionists??
what's the point in you saving them from burning by the IDF
if they are only going to burn in hell later anyway
better get it over with, perhaps???

or devout hindus, buddhists, or jews who truly love their fellow creatures?

what about the Dalai Lama of Tibet who certainly knows about Jesus 
but chooses to follow that fat atheist Buddha....
can or will he be saved??


----------



## MHunterB

Kvetch:   My (chabad) copy of the Torah online has this translation of Devarim:

6 For you are a holy people to the Lord, your God: the Lord your God has chosen you to be His treasured people, out of all the peoples upon the face of the earth.

7 Not because you are more numerous than any people did the Lord delight in you and choose you, for you are the least of all the peoples

8 But because of the Lord's love for you, and because He keeps the oath He swore to your forefathers, the Lord took you out with a strong hand and redeemed you from the house of bondage, from the hand of Pharaoh, the king of Egypt.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It should be clear from those verses - more in context - that we are NOT to view ourselves as special, but GOD's Love.  And that it is GOD's Grace that He chose us, not on account of any merit of our own.  Indeed we remind ourselves of that every Yom Kippur in prayers such as the 'Aveinu Malkeinu'........

It is specifically to AVOID that possible sin, that the Reconstructionists have replaced 'chosen' references in their liturgy, even within the blessings over Torah.  They do not say  'Who has chosen us from among all the nations.....'   instead it's 'Who has drawn us near to serve Him'.

While I see the Torah as an eternal love letter from our Creator - I see Judaism as our response to His Love, and in that our understanding of the text is continually 'unfolding', blossoming into greater revelations as we grow in spiritual stature and are able to perceive more and more.  That is a Jewish vision of 'progressive revelation'......

Speaking of spiritual stature, this quote I find applies - though it was initially made with regard to science.  Of course to a Jew (or a Scholastic Christian!), the physical natural world is a function of GOD's Creativity - so it can only show us Truth.

"If we see far, it is because we stand on the shoulders of giants."


----------



## kvetch

MHunterB said:


> Kvetch:   My (chabad) copy of the Torah online has this translation of Devarim:
> 
> 6 For you are a holy people to the Lord, your God: the Lord your God has chosen you to be His treasured people, out of all the peoples upon the face of the earth.
> 
> 7 Not because you are more numerous than any people did the Lord delight in you and choose you, for you are the least of all the peoples
> 
> 8 But because of the Lord's love for you, and because He keeps the oath He swore to your forefathers, the Lord took you out with a strong hand and redeemed you from the house of bondage, from the hand of Pharaoh, the king of Egypt.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> It should be clear from those verses - more in context - that we are NOT to view ourselves as special, but GOD's Love.  And that it is GOD's Grace that He chose us, not on account of any merit of our own.  Indeed we remind ourselves of that every Yom Kippur in prayers such as the 'Aveinu Malkeinu'........
> 
> It is specifically to AVOID that possible sin, that the Reconstructionists have replaced 'chosen' references in their liturgy, even within the blessings over Torah.  They do not say  'Who has chosen us from among all the nations.....'   instead it's 'Who has drawn us near to serve Him'.
> 
> While I see the Torah as an eternal love letter from our Creator - I see Judaism as our response to His Love, and in that our understanding of the text is continually 'unfolding', blossoming into greater revelations as we grow in spiritual stature and are able to perceive more and more.  That is a Jewish vision of 'progressive revelation'......
> 
> Speaking of spiritual stature, this quote I find applies - though it was initially made with regard to science.  Of course to a Jew (or a Scholastic Christian!), the physical natural world is a function of GOD's Creativity - so it can only show us Truth.
> 
> "If we see far, it is because we stand on the shoulders of giants."


hunter:

that's a beautiful version you have there!

i used the exact words in the Christian King James Bible

in another verse in Deuteronomy, in this bible
Jews are not just above all other peoples 
but HIGH above all other peoples!

actually as I have said before
i think it's all human nature to think
that " ours" is the bestest

but only us khutzpah freax
wrote anything of that level of tribal ego
in our holy scriptures

and its surely true
that jews are the most talented and influential people on this planet 
relative to our small numbers

so who are we to disagree with our torah
or gods allocation of talent and influence, anyway

i have kvetched at god about it many times
but he just said use what i gave you
and dont compare yourself with anyone else
it might be too painful!!!

good advice i think!!


----------



## kvetch

*Gaza civilian death toll now over 100
*
*latest from anti semitic hate sites CBS and BBC
*
Israel's assault on Palestinian militants in Gaza takes rising toll on civilians - CBS News

BBC News - Gaza crisis: 'More than 100' killed in Israeli strikes

that's the bad news

now the good news:

India beat England at cricket by 9 wickets

hip hip hooray

go India Go !!!


----------



## kvetch

Self hating Rabbi Lerner of Tikkun in USA

says stop it in gaza
enough is enough

one of my fave rabbis in the Bay area I think

Israel and Gaza: Enough Is Enough | Tikkun Magazine


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> sherri:
> 
> so can those who truly love properly and fully in their lives
> but DO NOT FOLLOW JESUS ALSO BE REDEEMED..........
> 
> I aaked this question so much as a worried teenager...........
> and got no satisfactory answer from my christian teachers back then
> 
> so i left their christianity in protest
> and slept with my girlfiend, too
> 
> or do they have to take Jesus and jesus alone as their personal saviour?
> 
> e.g...the countless thousands of good loving palestinian or gazans muslims
> that you wish to save from the wicked zionists??
> what's the point in you saving them from burning by the IDF
> if they are only going to burn in hell later anyway
> better get it over with, perhaps???
> 
> or devout hindus, buddhists, or jews who truly love their fellow creatures?
> 
> what about the Dalai Lama of Tibet who certainly knows about Jesus
> but chooses to follow that fat atheist Buddha....
> can or will he be saved??



The above commentry,is the biggest load of of scantamonious sic SHIT I have ever had the misfortune to read.

Vetch you are dishonourable.....this thread is for those that live in the real world,WHAT ON EARTH IS GOING THROUGH your HEAD AT THIS TIME.

How dare you speak of the Dalai Lama in such a way


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> *Gaza civilian death toll now over 100
> *
> *latest from anti semitic hate sites CBS and BBC
> *
> Israel's assault on Palestinian militants in Gaza takes rising toll on civilians - CBS News
> 
> BBC News - Gaza crisis: 'More than 100' killed in Israeli strikes
> 
> that's the bad news
> 
> now the good news:
> 
> India beat England at cricket by 9 wickets
> 
> hip hip hooray
> 
> go India Go !!!



!!!!!!THERE IS SOMETHING MENTALLY WRONG WITH YOU,GET SOME HELP.


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> Kvetch:   My (chabad) copy of the Torah online has this translation of Devarim:
> 
> 6 For you are a holy people to the Lord, your God: the Lord your God has chosen you to be His treasured people, out of all the peoples upon the face of the earth.
> 
> 7 Not because you are more numerous than any people did the Lord delight in you and choose you, for you are the least of all the peoples
> 
> 8 But because of the Lord's love for you, and because He keeps the oath He swore to your forefathers, the Lord took you out with a strong hand and redeemed you from the house of bondage, from the hand of Pharaoh, the king of Egypt.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> It should be clear from those verses - more in context - that we are NOT to view ourselves as special, but GOD's Love.  And that it is GOD's Grace that He chose us, not on account of any merit of our own.  Indeed we remind ourselves of that every Yom Kippur in prayers such as the 'Aveinu Malkeinu'........
> 
> It is specifically to AVOID that possible sin, that the Reconstructionists have replaced 'chosen' references in their liturgy, even within the blessings over Torah.  They do not say  'Who has chosen us from among all the nations.....'   instead it's 'Who has drawn us near to serve Him'.
> 
> While I see the Torah as an eternal love letter from our Creator - I see Judaism as our response to His Love, and in that our understanding of the text is continually 'unfolding', blossoming into greater revelations as we grow in spiritual stature and are able to perceive more and more.  That is a Jewish vision of 'progressive revelation'......
> 
> Speaking of spiritual stature, this quote I find applies - though it was initially made with regard to science.  Of course to a Jew (or a Scholastic Christian!), the physical natural world is a function of GOD's Creativity - so it can only show us Truth.
> 
> "If we see far, it is because we stand on the shoulders of giants."



Goodness Me "Jewish VISION OF PROGRESSIVE REVELATION.....????????????NO THANK YOU Marg.............


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> i have good news for you   mamzer------as a jew you are not in the only
> group that goes to  heaven   ----or----the garden of eden-----or -----well --i will tell you the bad news later
> 
> the good news is that   the righteous of all nations  (goyiim) get to
> the place with all the good stuff       you are chosen to be a good mamzer---and to tell all people-----that the only way to run a society is to have fair
> courts with impartial judges.   It is an interesting factoid that  those   ____nice pharisees      and the gloom and doom prophets before then did
> come up with the single most important feature of a righteous society----------and if you have ever been in court for any reason you might vomit right now      a court system.
> 
> You have been chosen to teach that fact to everyone-----even those
> people who ---have lingams and yonis in their temples
> 
> the second thing you are chosen to teach is     sacrificing children by
> throwing them in fire is.....not nice
> 
> now the bad news-----heaven for you as a mamzer jew----is....a kinda big yeshiva in the sky where you got to discuss philosophy with    maimonides and rashi and moses ------and the other wiseguys.    Women get to talk to sarah and rebecca etc ---maybe miriam       we mostly talk about  the men over there



what a total load of crap


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kvetch:   My (chabad) copy of the Torah online has this translation of Devarim:
> 
> 6 For you are a holy people to the Lord, your God: the Lord your God has chosen you to be His treasured people, out of all the peoples upon the face of the earth.
> 
> 7 Not because you are more numerous than any people did the Lord delight in you and choose you, for you are the least of all the peoples
> 
> 8 But because of the Lord's love for you, and because He keeps the oath He swore to your forefathers, the Lord took you out with a strong hand and redeemed you from the house of bondage, from the hand of Pharaoh, the king of Egypt.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> It should be clear from those verses - more in context - that we are NOT to view ourselves as special, but GOD's Love.  And that it is GOD's Grace that He chose us, not on account of any merit of our own.  Indeed we remind ourselves of that every Yom Kippur in prayers such as the 'Aveinu Malkeinu'........
> 
> It is specifically to AVOID that possible sin, that the Reconstructionists have replaced 'chosen' references in their liturgy, even within the blessings over Torah.  They do not say  'Who has chosen us from among all the nations.....'   instead it's 'Who has drawn us near to serve Him'.
> 
> While I see the Torah as an eternal love letter from our Creator - I see Judaism as our response to His Love, and in that our understanding of the text is continually 'unfolding', blossoming into greater revelations as we grow in spiritual stature and are able to perceive more and more.  That is a Jewish vision of 'progressive revelation'......
> 
> Speaking of spiritual stature, this quote I find applies - though it was initially made with regard to science.  Of course to a Jew (or a Scholastic Christian!), the physical natural world is a function of GOD's Creativity - so it can only show us Truth.
> 
> "If we see far, it is because we stand on the shoulders of giants."
> 
> 
> 
> hunter:
> 
> that's a beautiful version you have there!
> 
> i used the exact words in the Christian King James Bible
> 
> in another verse in Deuteronomy, in this bible
> Jews are not just above all other peoples
> but HIGH above all other peoples!
> 
> actually as I have said before
> i think it's all human nature to think
> that " ours" is the bestest
> 
> but only us khutzpah freax
> wrote anything of that level of tribal ego
> in our holy scriptures
> 
> and its surely true
> that jews are the most talented and influential people on this planet
> relative to our small numbers
> 
> so who are we to disagree with our torah
> or gods allocation of talent and influence, anyway
> 
> i have kvetched at god about it many times
> but he just said use what i gave you
> and dont compare yourself with anyone else
> it might be too painful!!!
> 
> good advice i think!!
Click to expand...


Jews High Above and most talented and influential people on this planet...........Apart from being not true,your summation like your mind is corrupted 

All those hypocrites who believe,yet act in a debased way,will never be accepted by "GOD".

Sorry but there you all GO.


----------



## kvetch

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri:
> 
> So can those who truly love properly and fully in their lives
> but do not follow jesus also be redeemed..........
> 
> I aaked this question so much as a worried teenager...........
> And got no satisfactory answer from my christian teachers back then
> 
> so i left their christianity in protest
> and slept with my girlfiend, too
> 
> or do they have to take jesus and jesus alone as their personal saviour?
> 
> E.g...the countless thousands of good loving palestinian or gazans muslims
> that you wish to save from the wicked zionists??
> What's the point in you saving them from burning by the idf
> if they are only going to burn in hell later anyway
> better get it over with, perhaps???
> 
> Or devout hindus, buddhists, or jews who truly love their fellow creatures?
> 
> What about the dalai lama of tibet who certainly knows about jesus
> but chooses to follow that fat atheist buddha....
> Can or will he be saved??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the above commentry,is the biggest load of of scantamonious sic shit i have ever had the misfortune to read.
> 
> Vetch you are dishonourable.....this thread is for those that live in the real world,what on earth is going through your head at this time.
> 
> How dare you speak of the dalai lama in such a way
Click to expand...

how should i speak of his holiness
i admire him enormously

i have met him and listened to him lecturing for 3 days

what did i say wrong?

Tell me please, sir

preferably when sober and not under liquour or liquidation either 

i see you dont like cricket either

you just came to shoot us up

well be our honoured guest

i have thanked you accordingly

hope you feel better now, sir

LOVE YOUR KOALA BEAR

WAS THAT YOUR MUM??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the 'Law of Similarity' from magic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should know a lot more about magic than me, from all those Wiccan friends of yours!
> 
> You might think about asking your friends about all your questions pertaining to Magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Sherri - do you think there's something *BAD* about Wiccans per se, or just about anyone who'd be friends with me???  Have you ever met an actual Wiccan?
> 
> BTW, most of 'em spell it 'Magick' to distinguish it.  And I chose the lower-case 'm' to indicate I was *NOT* referring to some part of  that faith.   I could've just as easily posted 'alchemy'....the idea of 'magic' with a lower-case 'm' is present in virtually every culture all around the world.   It has a specific meaning and definition *not* attached to any particular culture's beliefs (see Mircea Eliade's work, or Joseph Campbell's).
> 
> If you're going to make noises now that you recoil at the study of such beliefs as 'unGODly':  let's recall that studying a topic  doesn't mean one believes or agrees with the content.   I'm certainly not a medieval (Catholic) Christian - yet I studied the theology extensively because it was relevent to my particular major.
Click to expand...


You are making much too much of my comment, which I only made because I was not the one anyone should be discussing magic with, as I saw it.

And I did recall you had Wiccan friends, who I have nothing against.


----------



## MHunterB

I've titled this so you'll know it's directed to you, Sherri.   My initial comment about 'magic' was directed to another poster, which you apparently failed to realize.


So when you felt it necessary to intrude yourself and you mean-spirited ideas in that feeble attempt to take a swat at me, I replied.....

And now you want to prolong the farce.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Speaking of Nabi Saleh, a Palestinian man participating in a demonstration against the assault on Gaza  has been killed by Israel.

The man is 31 year old Rushdi Tamimi. 

Here is his photo.








Breaking: Protester in West Bank dies of injuries inflicted by Israeli soldiers | Mondoweiss

He was struck by a live ammunition bullet shot at his back.  

Here is a more detailed description of how he was killed:


"According to eyewitnesses, Rushdi Tamimi (31) was shot first with a rubber coated steel bullet that hit him in the back, he fell on the ground.  Afterward soldiers shot him again, this time with a live ammunition bullet which entered through his hip and into his gut.

When soldiers came closer to Rushdi, they gave him a blow to the head with the butt of one of their rifles, even though he told them he was injured, and then shot him with another rubber coated steel bullet in the stomach.  Soldiers then attempted to drag him through the rocky terrain instead of providing him with medical treatment."

Eyewitnesses further report soldiers  continued to shoot live ammunition towards residents and prevented them from approaching him and bringing him to an ambulance.

First West Bank Martyr in Demonstrations Against the Assault on Gaza killed in Nabi Saleh | nabi saleh solidarity

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

don't you have the pictures of the  GORE    sherri?    Islamo nazi pigs LOVE GORE       Dead ---with eyes wide opened for  EFFECT    -----     For those who have not seen death-----I got news for you -----it is never pretty.    Even old people who die in bed "peacefully' ------well     when I was around it I always fixed it up a bit-------closed the eyes-----got rid of the syringes   sticking here and there     put a sheet over the mess      It must be my upbringing        I was brought up in a very secular but JEWISH family------the customs and aesthetics of my people ------simply never went away       Sherri is heiress to the  REICHS  ----the first reich that invented   NAZISM ----the second REICH  that adapted that nazism to the INQUIISITION    and the  AUTO DE FE  in which   sherri alikes tossed babies into bon fires and the    THIRD REICH -----well   most people know enough details of sherri's   NOBLE HERITAGE.    It oozes out of her every post


----------



## AnjelicaT

docmauser1 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _And here is the second part of John 3:16,  "that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life." Believeth in Him is living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life, however God shows any of us anywhere in our world those teachings. And we may not see it, fully, either, the truth of this, I mean within any religions we have so many divisions, and I think some ideas being embraced that are not of God at all. Wow, I want you to look upon the Palestinian village of Nabi Saleh and see the truth of what I just stated, there right before us, in a Palestinian village where Palestinian Muslims live. The nonviolent resistance they embrace, since 2009, is living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life. Read Bassem Tamimi's statement, it is all there. Read all that people all over our world have to say about the people in this village. I was reading, I think it was Phil Weiss article on Mondoweiss, he just visited the village a week ago, the most amazing things, like survivors from The Civil Rights Movement visiting and crying on the roofs as demonstrators were attacked, they siad what you are encountering is exactly what we lived through. And it was a believer in Jesus Christ who led The Civil Rights Movement, Martin Luther King, Jr, a nonviolent resistance movement, he had a dream, a dream from God, and he was living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life and the people followed him. I do not claim Salvation is only for Christians, I claim Salvation is for the world. And my God is great, and my God is mighty to save, and great and mighty enough to achieve His goals, as He deems fits to do! It is His will that will be done. And He will be our God, the God of all, and we will all be His people!_
> 
> 
> 
> Half-crazed drivel.
Click to expand...



Only half?


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> mamzer---I love all of my children    I am mother to  PHEEUP   and mother to a  MONKEY    and mother to a DINO   and Mother to a MAMZER     you will always be the child of my heart -----along with the others



Lol.  You are such a sweetie, sometimes


----------



## irosie91

anjel     YEAH------'sometimes'


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer---I love all of my children    I am mother to  PHEEUP   and mother to a  MONKEY    and mother to a DINO   and Mother to a MAMZER     you will always be the child of my heart -----along with the others
> 
> 
> 
> rosie dahling
> 
> what about AngelicaT?
> 
> she adores and reveres you
> 
> have you adopted her?
> 
> or accepted her as your true disciple?
> 
> pity she isn't with us yet....
> maybe wait until she is with us before you decide,
> if you wish to answer at all
> 
> after all its none of my business
> tho i would rather she aint my sister
> cos i fancy her big time
Click to expand...


I have my own mummy, Kvetchie.  I'm not going to pretend she is perfect, but I adore her regardless, almost all of the time.  She's an atheist, former Catholic, and she has issues, without a doubt, and they have sadly always impacted on me, they couldnt not do that. They have also affected my sibs to a lesser degree. she is opinionated and incredibly annoying, and the simplest and most innocent of beginnings to a conversation will inevitably turn into something else entirely, ending with her saying - 'but I thought you liked debating daaaaaahling?'. Lol.  Yet I love her still. But what are families really about?  They are about conflicting opinions, getting through them and still loving each other once you come out the other end, imho.  Having said that, I've been reading Rosie now for about 7 years and if I could have a second ma, or a replacement ma if I needed one, I don't think I could come up with anyone better than Rosie.


----------



## AnjelicaT

irosie91 said:


> anjel     YEAH------'sometimes'



Lol : you are a big softie really, bless you.


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have good news for you   mamzer------as a jew you are not in the only
> group that goes to  HEAVEN   ----or----the garden of eden-----or -----well --I will tell you the bad news later
> 
> the good news is that   THE RIGHTEOUS OF ALL NATIONS  (GOYIIM) get to
> the place with all the good stuff       YOU are chosen to be a GOOD MAMZER---and to tell all people-----that the only way to run a society is to have fair
> courts with impartial judges.   It is an interesting factoid that  those   ____NICE PHARISEES      and the gloom and doom prophets before then did
> come up with the SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT FEATURE OF A RIGHTEOUS society----------and if you have ever been in court for any reason you might vomit right now      A COURT SYSTEM.
> 
> you have been chosen to teach that fact to everyone-----even those
> people who ---have lingams and yonis in their temples
> 
> the second thing you are chosen to teach is     sacrificing children by
> throwing them in fire is.....not nice
> 
> Now the bad news-----HEAVEN FOR YOU AS A MAMZER JEW----is....a kinda big yeshiva in the sky where you got to discuss philosophy with    maimonides and rashi and moses ------and the other wiseguys.    Women get to talk to Sarah and Rebecca etc ---maybe Miriam       we mostly talk about  THE MEN OVER THERE
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say sweetheart
> 
> pure unadulterated genius
> 
> so I henceforth aspire to be a righteous jewish bastard mamzer
> 
> yours of course
> 
> can't I hang out with the ladies
> 
> i have had too much study for this lifetime
> 
> yes i have been in court, and in jail too, in 3 different countries including yours
> 
> 1968 Chicago Democratic Convention.....disorderly conduct.....jumped bail and fled to Canada
> twice in india...great system...500 rupees 1st time and papers just "lost" ; 2,000 Rupees 2nd time and guilty as charged
> judge said, "dont ask me what the fine will be for your charas (hashish) because it will be 2,000 Rupees!"
> 
> twice in UK....cautioned both times on assurances of future bad conduct to get rid of the sight of me
> 
> each time locked up for one night only
> highly educational
> recommended
> 
> all the courts involved were MUCH cooler than the cops were, for sure!!
Click to expand...


So we are talking drugs?


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have good news for you   mamzer------as a jew you are not in the only
> group that goes to  HEAVEN   ----or----the garden of eden-----or -----well --I will tell you the bad news later
> 
> the good news is that   THE RIGHTEOUS OF ALL NATIONS  (GOYIIM) get to
> the place with all the good stuff       YOU are chosen to be a GOOD MAMZER---and to tell all people-----that the only way to run a society is to have fair
> courts with impartial judges.   It is an interesting factoid that  those   ____NICE PHARISEES      and the gloom and doom prophets before then did
> come up with the SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT FEATURE OF A RIGHTEOUS society----------and if you have ever been in court for any reason you might vomit right now      A COURT SYSTEM.
> 
> you have been chosen to teach that fact to everyone-----even those
> people who ---have lingams and yonis in their temples
> 
> the second thing you are chosen to teach is     sacrificing children by
> throwing them in fire is.....not nice
> 
> Now the bad news-----HEAVEN FOR YOU AS A MAMZER JEW----is....a kinda big yeshiva in the sky where you got to discuss philosophy with    maimonides and rashi and moses ------and the other wiseguys.    Women get to talk to Sarah and Rebecca etc ---maybe Miriam       we mostly talk about  THE MEN OVER THERE[/
> 
> That's right up Kvetch Street, he'll love it :
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have good news for you   mamzer------as a jew you are not in the only
> group that goes to  HEAVEN   ----or----the garden of eden-----or -----well --I will tell you the bad news later
> 
> the good news is that   THE RIGHTEOUS OF ALL NATIONS  (GOYIIM) get to
> the place with all the good stuff       YOU are chosen to be a GOOD MAMZER---and to tell all people-----that the only way to run a society is to have fair
> courts with impartial judges.   It is an interesting factoid that  those   ____NICE PHARISEES      and the gloom and doom prophets before then did
> come up with the SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT FEATURE OF A RIGHTEOUS society----------and if you have ever been in court for any reason you might vomit right now      A COURT SYSTEM.
> 
> you have been chosen to teach that fact to everyone-----even those
> people who ---have lingams and yonis in their temples
> 
> the second thing you are chosen to teach is     sacrificing children by
> throwing them in fire is.....not nice
> 
> Now the bad news-----HEAVEN FOR YOU AS A MAMZER JEW----is....a kinda big yeshiva in the sky where you got to discuss philosophy with    maimonides and rashi and moses ------and the other wiseguys.    Women get to talk to Sarah and Rebecca etc ---maybe Miriam       we mostly talk about  THE MEN OVER THERE
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say sweetheart
> 
> pure unadulterated genius
> 
> so I henceforth aspire to be a righteous jewish bastard mamzer
> 
> yours of course
> 
> can't I hang out with the ladies
> 
> i have had too much study for this lifetime
> 
> yes i have been in court, and in jail too, in 3 different countries including yours
> 
> 1968 Chicago Democratic Convention.....disorderly conduct.....jumped bail and fled to Canada
> twice in india...great system...500 rupees 1st time and papers just "lost" ; 2,000 Rupees 2nd time and guilty as charged
> judge said, "dont ask me what the fine will be for your charas (hashish) because it will be 2,000 Rupees!"
> 
> twice in UK....cautioned both times on assurances of future bad conduct to get rid of the sight of me
> 
> each time locked up for one night only
> highly educational
> recommended
> 
> all the courts involved were MUCH cooler than the cops were, for sure!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are talking drugs?
Click to expand...

Kvetch is a crackhead.


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's disgusting is pigs like you supporting the murder of a 13 year old little boy playing soccer, who was shot and killed by idf forces from a helicopter, as a way to infuriate and instigate the people in the gaza prison camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's disgusting is pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we could all agree on something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you are all wrong then
> 
> pigs are far more intelligent than you posters
> 
> never saw no pig firing rockets or lying about it
> 
> *PIGS ARE FAR MORE KOSHER AND HALAL THAN JEWS OR MUSLIMS WHO SUPPORT ANY VIOLENCE BY EITHER SIDE IN GAZA*
Click to expand...



I lurve piggies x


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> don't you have the pictures of the  GORE    sherri?    Islamo nazi pigs LOVE GORE       Dead ---with eyes wide opened for  EFFECT    -----     For those who have not seen death-----I got news for you -----it is never pretty.    Even old people who die in bed "peacefully' ------well     when I was around it I always fixed it up a bit-------closed the eyes-----got rid of the syringes   sticking here and there     put a sheet over the mess      It must be my upbringing        I was brought up in a very secular but JEWISH family------the customs and aesthetics of my people ------simply never went away       Sherri is heiress to the  REICHS  ----the first reich that invented   NAZISM ----the second REICH  that adapted that nazism to the INQUIISITION    and the  AUTO DE FE  in which   sherri alikes tossed babies into bon fires and the    THIRD REICH -----well   most people know enough details of sherri's   NOBLE HERITAGE.    It oozes out of her every post



Yet Another INSANE,INANE post.......by THE FUCKARD.....Sherri keep the pressure on,they only have personal INSANE,INANE INSULTS to combat you,as you full well know their SPEW IS ALL SHIT OFF A DUCKS BACK,PATHETIC CRETIN THEY ARE.

That's Zionist Terrorists FOR YOU,say to TERRORISTS ZIONIST NAZIS


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> anjel     YEAH------'sometimes'



Huh DREAM ON ROSIE,DREAM ON


----------



## SAYIT

AnjelicaT said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _And here is the second part of John 3:16,  "that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life." Believeth in Him is living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life, however God shows any of us anywhere in our world those teachings. And we may not see it, fully, either, the truth of this, I mean within any religions we have so many divisions, and I think some ideas being embraced that are not of God at all. Wow, I want you to look upon the Palestinian village of Nabi Saleh and see the truth of what I just stated, there right before us, in a Palestinian village where Palestinian Muslims live. The nonviolent resistance they embrace, since 2009, is living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life. Read Bassem Tamimi's statement, it is all there. Read all that people all over our world have to say about the people in this village. I was reading, I think it was Phil Weiss article on Mondoweiss, he just visited the village a week ago, the most amazing things, like survivors from The Civil Rights Movement visiting and crying on the roofs as demonstrators were attacked, they siad what you are encountering is exactly what we lived through. And it was a believer in Jesus Christ who led The Civil Rights Movement, Martin Luther King, Jr, a nonviolent resistance movement, he had a dream, a dream from God, and he was living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life and the people followed him. I do not claim Salvation is only for Christians, I claim Salvation is for the world. And my God is great, and my God is mighty to save, and great and mighty enough to achieve His goals, as He deems fits to do! It is His will that will be done. And He will be our God, the God of all, and we will all be His people!_
> 
> 
> 
> Half-crazed drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only half?
Click to expand...


Yeah ... the other half is BS.


----------



## kvetch

Hossfly said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say sweetheart
> 
> pure unadulterated genius
> 
> so I henceforth aspire to be a righteous jewish bastard mamzer
> 
> yours of course
> 
> can't I hang out with the ladies
> 
> i have had too much study for this lifetime
> 
> yes i have been in court, and in jail too, in 3 different countries including yours
> 
> 1968 Chicago Democratic Convention.....disorderly conduct.....jumped bail and fled to Canada
> twice in india...great system...500 rupees 1st time and papers just "lost" ; 2,000 Rupees 2nd time and guilty as charged
> judge said, "dont ask me what the fine will be for your charas (hashish) because it will be 2,000 Rupees!"
> 
> twice in UK....cautioned both times on assurances of future bad conduct to get rid of the sight of me
> 
> each time locked up for one night only
> highly educational
> recommended
> 
> all the courts involved were MUCH cooler than the cops were, for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are talking drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kvetch is a crackhead.
Click to expand...

hossy

didn't like crack or coke eiither

strictly responsible pacololo and magic mushrooms in india and hawaii in well spent middle age

now so fucked up the plants dont work any more

sad, aint it

like you hossy...put out to graze here but no grass


----------



## kvetch

news nosh today

"And I know that every moment that passes in this war, more parents lose their beautiful, sweet, innocent children. Yes, I am scared. I cannot fall asleep. But more than that, I am angry."

--Gaza Dr. Izzeldin Abuelaish, formerly a doctor at the Israeli Sheba Hospital, who lost his three daughters and niece form an Israeli shell shot at his home during Operation Cast Lead, writes to Israelis in Yedioth

he now lives in toronto....wonderful guy
a true saint..even israeli tv loved him during cast lead


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri:
> 
> So can those who truly love properly and fully in their lives
> but do not follow jesus also be redeemed..........
> 
> I aaked this question so much as a worried teenager...........
> And got no satisfactory answer from my christian teachers back then
> 
> so i left their christianity in protest
> and slept with my girlfiend, too
> 
> or do they have to take jesus and jesus alone as their personal saviour?
> 
> E.g...the countless thousands of good loving palestinian or gazans muslims
> that you wish to save from the wicked zionists??
> What's the point in you saving them from burning by the idf
> if they are only going to burn in hell later anyway
> better get it over with, perhaps???
> 
> Or devout hindus, buddhists, or jews who truly love their fellow creatures?
> 
> What about the dalai lama of tibet who certainly knows about jesus
> but chooses to follow that fat atheist buddha....
> Can or will he be saved??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the above commentry,is the biggest load of of scantamonious sic shit i have ever had the misfortune to read.
> 
> Vetch you are dishonourable.....this thread is for those that live in the real world,what on earth is going through your head at this time.
> 
> How dare you speak of the dalai lama in such a way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how should i speak of his holiness
> i admire him enormously
> 
> i have met him and listened to him lecturing for 3 days
> 
> what did i say wrong?
> 
> Tell me please, sir
> 
> preferably when sober and not under liquour or liquidation either
> 
> i see you dont like cricket either
> 
> you just came to shoot us up
> 
> well be our honoured guest
> 
> i have thanked you accordingly
> 
> hope you feel better now, sir
> 
> LOVE YOUR KOALA BEAR
> 
> WAS THAT YOUR MUM??
Click to expand...


To bring my Mom into your weird world is beyond redemption.It needs no answer.

I am a great cricket officinardo

I have know the Dalai Lama personally for 30 years...you were disrespectful,you spent 3 days with him........WELL YOU LEARN'T NOTHING from the Great Man.

Unlike you I am not a PISSHEAD.


----------



## kvetch

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> the above commentry,is the biggest load of of scantamonious sic shit i have ever had the misfortune to read.
> 
> Vetch you are dishonourable.....this thread is for those that live in the real world,what on earth is going through your head at this time.
> 
> How dare you speak of the dalai lama in such a way
> 
> 
> 
> how should i speak of his holiness
> i admire him enormously
> 
> i have met him and listened to him lecturing for 3 days
> 
> what did i say wrong?
> 
> Tell me please, sir
> 
> preferably when sober and not under liquour or liquidation either
> 
> i see you dont like cricket either
> 
> you just came to shoot us up
> 
> well be our honoured guest
> 
> i have thanked you accordingly
> 
> hope you feel better now, sir
> 
> LOVE YOUR KOALA BEAR
> 
> WAS THAT YOUR MUM??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To bring my Mom into your weird world is beyond redemption.It needs no answer.
> 
> I am a great cricket officinardo
> 
> I have know the Dalai Lama personally for 30 years...you we disrespectful,you spent 3 days with him........WELL YOU LEARN'T NOTHING from the Great Man.
> 
> Unlike you I am not a PISSHEAD.
Click to expand...

sigh

sorry you just dont get my twisted english jewish sense of humour, sir

no harm to you, your mum, koalas, or his holiness intended

it was the buddha i was joikng about anyway, not him

wonderful india beat that arrogant bunch of yobs known as england cricket team, aint it??


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> how should i speak of his holiness
> i admire him enormously
> 
> i have met him and listened to him lecturing for 3 days
> 
> what did i say wrong?
> 
> Tell me please, sir
> 
> preferably when sober and not under liquour or liquidation either
> 
> i see you dont like cricket either
> 
> you just came to shoot us up
> 
> well be our honoured guest
> 
> i have thanked you accordingly
> 
> hope you feel better now, sir
> 
> love your koala bear
> 
> was that your mum??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to bring my mom into your weird world is beyond redemption.it needs no answer.
> 
> I am a great cricket officinardo
> 
> i have know the dalai lama personally for 30 years...you we disrespectful,you spent 3 days with him........well you learn't nothing from the great man.
> 
> Unlike you i am not a pisshead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh
> 
> sorry you just dont get my twisted english jewish sense of humour, sir
> 
> no harm to you, your mum, koalas, or his holiness intended
> 
> it was the buddha i was joikng about anyway, not him
> 
> wonderful india beat that arrogant bunch of yobs known as england cricket team, aint it??
Click to expand...


sigh indeed.


----------



## kvetch

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> to bring my mom into your weird world is beyond redemption.it needs no answer.
> 
> I am a great cricket officinardo
> 
> i have know the dalai lama personally for 30 years...you we disrespectful,you spent 3 days with him........well you learn't nothing from the great man.
> 
> Unlike you i am not a pisshead.
> 
> 
> 
> sigh
> 
> sorry you just dont get my twisted english jewish sense of humour, sir
> 
> no harm to you, your mum, koalas, or his holiness intended
> 
> it was the buddha i was joikng about anyway, not him
> 
> wonderful india beat that arrogant bunch of yobs known as england cricket team, aint it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sigh indeed.
Click to expand...

nothin more to say, sir, than just 4 letters....sigh ??????

i really truly meant no offence but you took plenty

not my intention at all; your sharp reaction...you do that a lot here

sorry, if that helps,,,truly


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

All should read about this interview with Zionist Spokesman Mark Regev, explaining how Palestinian journalists are not civilians and are proper targets to bomb and kill. And there is supposed to be a video there, too, but I have been unable to play it, on my computer, anyway.

"After a second Israeli attack on a media building in two days, this time killing two journalists, the spokesman for the Israeli Prime Minister, Mark Regev explains to al-Jazeera English that because the journalists were Palestinian the Israel military considered them legitimate "targets." Regev's remarks were made just a few hours after the November 19, 2012 bombing of al-Shuruq Tower and another building used to house the offices of several media outlets, including both Palestinian and international networks."

Israel's explanation for killing two journalists in Gaza? Palestinians aren't journalists, they're 'targets'

Sherri


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sigh
> 
> sorry you just dont get my twisted english jewish sense of humour, sir
> 
> no harm to you, your mum, koalas, or his holiness intended
> 
> it was the buddha i was joikng about anyway, not him
> 
> wonderful india beat that arrogant bunch of yobs known as england cricket team, aint it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothin more to say, sir, than just 4 letters....sigh ??????
> 
> i really truly meant no offence but you took plenty
> 
> not my intention at all; your sharp reaction...you do that a lot here
> 
> sorry, if that helps,,,truly
Click to expand...


I do it a lot when dealing with obvious CRETINS


----------



## kvetch

BBC  latest...ceasefire latest

hamas says 80% of case fire has been worked out
nut-yahoo's flunkey says israel will be giving diplomacy a chance and not invading gaza

quite sure israel had no real intention whatsoever of invading anyway
nut-yahoo is a rational guy....too sensible and barak too

talk of egypt having a greater role in gaza and responsibility there


----------



## kvetch

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> sigh indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> nothin more to say, sir, than just 4 letters....sigh ??????
> 
> i really truly meant no offence but you took plenty
> 
> not my intention at all; your sharp reaction...you do that a lot here
> 
> sorry, if that helps,,,truly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do it a lot when dealing with obvious CRETINS
Click to expand...

not a very buddhist reaction
ok, sorry i is a cretin


----------



## irosie91

kvetch said:


> sherri:
> 
> the response of the USA and Britain too
> when Hitler started kiiiing Jews
> 
> was to shut their doors to all Jewish Refugees
> so hundreds of thousands of jews diied
> who should have been helped to the lands of the freer
> 
> there was an ecoomic depression at that time in the 1930s
> and so jobs were scarce and that's why they were kept out
> 
> i would be surprised if you knew that



****************************************************
the response of both england and the USA    in the 1930s which facilitated the murder of  millions of  jewish  CHILDREN----- was a result of the fact that there were lots of  SHERRIS
in both the USA and in england      In fact the shit she posts is almost identical to the shit her colleagues promulgated in the 1930s       and even INCLUDED the libel that she send into cyberspace in which her fellow shit   insisted   "JEWS KILL GENTILES".     Shit like sherri has been using that libel to justify the murder of millions ever since the filth of HER CREED    got spread around by the first adolf abu ali dog-----CONSTANTINE   (see justinian law----forerunner to the nuremburg laws which   legalized sherri's favorite    GENOCIDE OF JEWS)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

kvetch said:


> news nosh today
> 
> "And I know that every moment that passes in this war, more parents lose their beautiful, sweet, innocent children. Yes, I am scared. I cannot fall asleep. But more than that, I am angry."
> 
> --Gaza Dr. Izzeldin Abuelaish, formerly a doctor at the Israeli Sheba Hospital, who lost his three daughters and niece form an Israeli shell shot at his home during Operation Cast Lead, writes to Israelis in Yedioth
> 
> he now lives in toronto....wonderful guy
> a true saint..even israeli tv loved him during cast lead



kvetch,

How can anyone forget this man? He, himself widowed, lost three daughters, ages 13, 15, and 20,  when an Israeli tank or tanks opened fire on his house in Gaza in Cast Lead, he publicly stated he forgave Israel, he wrote about it in a book.  

Here is another illustration of a nonChristian man living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life. 

I go look up more on his life on the internet, I read him referred to as a Palestinian Martin Luther King, I even read he said, "Like Martin Luther King Jr, I too have a dream...," and he said, "I shall not hate." This resolve is the resolve he shares with Martin Luther King, this resolve is the resolve he shares with so many others, whose names will never even be written of publicly. I embrace this resolve, too, and claim it for my own, as well. This is the resolve he shares with so many in Nabi Saleh, like Baseem Tamimi (and Im sorry if I am spelling his name wrong, I always have to look up the correct spelling). And this resolve is right at the very center of Jesus words to mankind, His words for All, Jesus command to all. And He gave them a new command, love one another as I have loved you. Some want to read those words so very much, much too narrowly, they want to read the words as speaking only of what Christians are to be doing with respect to other Christians. I even recently listened to a Sermon where my own preacher spoke of these words as directing us how to respond to the people in our own Church. Now, I am not saying there is not a call to treat one's own Church members that way, my problem is reading it so narrowly that it only proscribes how one Christian is to act towards another Christian in one's own church. (Allowances are in order, his mind was on the Election, and none of us always get it all right, we are human, after all). Goodness, none of us know what is in the hearts of another, and we don't just encounter anyone and know whether they are a Christian or not! Christians, myself included, fault the Pharisees for Legalism, there is a  bit of Hypocrisy in all of that! I have simply concluded, on the issue of Hypocrisy, that we are all Hypocrites! May God forgive me and us all, and show me and us our sins and shortcomings, we all have them.

I think I am rambling a bit here, but I want to try to rap this up with the words of Bassem Tamimi, the final two paragraphs below, a Palestinian Muslim man living under Occupation in Occupied Nabi Saleh in Palestine, words presented in a statement to an Israeli Apartheid Court trying him for acts of nonviolent resistnace, ie following the teachings of Jesus in a life, he sees exactly what he is doing.

Bassem Tamimi&#8217;s full statement to the Israeli Military Court on 5 June, 2011: | nabi saleh solidarity

"These demonstrations that I organize have had a positive influence over my beliefs; they allowed me to see people from the other side who believe in peace and share my struggle for freedom. Those freedom fighters have rid their conscious from the Occupation and put their hands in ours in peaceful demonstrations against our common enemy, the Occupation. They have become friends, sisters and brothers. We fight together for a better future for our children and theirs.

If released by the judge will I be convinced thereby that justice still prevails in your courts? Regardless of how just or unjust this ruling will be, and despite all your racist and inhumane practices and Occupation, we will continue to believe in peace, justice and human values. We will still raise our children to love; love the land and the people without discrimination of race, religion or ethnicity; embodying thus the message of the Messenger of Peace, Jesus Christ, who urged us to love our enemy. With love and justice, we make peace and build the future."

His statement is what the struggle of Palestinians for freedom from Occupation is all about, and nowhere have I read it more eloquently set forth.

He speaks of the nature of their actions in the Popular Resistance to the Occupation:

"The civil nature of our actions is the light that will overcome the darkness of the Occupation, bringing a dawn of freedom that will warm the cold wrists in chains, sweep despair from the soul and end decades of oppression."

Obviously, Bassem Tamimi had a dream, too, a dream he is still living out in a life, a life lived in Palestine.

You fault me for not seeing both sides, but I submit to you that you fail to properly acknowledge the fact that the entire conflict revolves all around the Occupation ,and Peace will never come to the land of Palestine, that includes Israel, until that Occupation ends. And taking a stand against that Injustice is a cause that can unite all of us, it is not a cause that has to divide, it can tear down walls and unite us all. 

Freedom means many things, and freedom from Hate, that is certainly a struggle worth fighting for, in a life, for a person to seek to love and not hate, despite our circumstances! And we vanquish Hate with Love. I see that as a universal truth.

Sherri


----------



## kvetch

sherri 

when are you goin to reply to my post to you about healing?

took me quite some time and effort

do it by private message if you like.

or if you did reply, can you tell me where so i can find it

looks like the gaza - geddon is coming to an end thank god

so that gaza doctor is definitely saved by god although i think he's a muslim

is that what you are saying? 

very important if you are, tho of course that's the lord's decision not ours!

bbc took him to his family's original home near siderot and interviewed him and the local israelis

very good interview indeed


----------



## craner

Spare me the liberal drivel....how many Israeli children have been killed by those Muslim bombs for decades?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri:
> 
> the response of the USA and Britain too
> when Hitler started kiiiing Jews
> 
> was to shut their doors to all Jewish Refugees
> so hundreds of thousands of jews diied
> who should have been helped to the lands of the freer
> 
> there was an ecoomic depression at that time in the 1930s
> and so jobs were scarce and that's why they were kept out
> 
> i would be surprised if you knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****************************************************
> the response of both england and the USA    in the 1930s which facilitated the murder of  millions of  jewish  CHILDREN----- was a result of the fact that there were lots of  SHERRIS
> in both the USA and in england      In fact the shit she posts is almost identical to the shit her colleagues promulgated in the 1930s       and even INCLUDED the libel that she send into cyberspace in which her fellow shit   insisted   "JEWS KILL GENTILES".     Shit like sherri has been using that libel to justify the murder of millions ever since the filth of HER CREED    got spread around by the first adolf abu ali dog-----CONSTANTINE   (see justinian law----forerunner to the nuremburg laws which   legalized sherri's favorite    GENOCIDE OF JEWS)
Click to expand...


irosie,

Can you please try to get over your obsession with dwelling on the past and blaming people living today for it? You are in Bondage, in Bondage to all this Hate filled garbage, please get a chain saw or something and break those chains, saw through those chains now. Life is too short to waste on all of that Hate. 

Why hate me for pointing out truths about Israel and about Palestine?

I am not the one killing anyone there.

So what if I said Jews killed Gentiles in Gaza, is it true or is it not true? 

If you want to claim it is not true, prove it, then.

Sherri


----------



## P F Tinmore

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> news nosh today
> 
> "And I know that every moment that passes in this war, more parents lose their beautiful, sweet, innocent children. Yes, I am scared. I cannot fall asleep. But more than that, I am angry."
> 
> --Gaza Dr. Izzeldin Abuelaish, formerly a doctor at the Israeli Sheba Hospital, who lost his three daughters and niece form an Israeli shell shot at his home during Operation Cast Lead, writes to Israelis in Yedioth
> 
> he now lives in toronto....wonderful guy
> a true saint..even israeli tv loved him during cast lead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch,
> 
> How can anyone forget this man? He, himself widowed, lost three daughters, ages 13, 15, and 20,  when an Israeli tank or tanks opened fire on his house in Gaza in Cast Lead, he publicly stated he forgave Israel, he wrote about it in a book.
> 
> Here is another illustration of a nonChristian man living out the teachings of Jesus Christ in a life.
> 
> I go look up more on his life on the internet, I read him referred to as a Palestinian Martin Luther King, I even read he said, "Like Martin Luther King Jr, I too have a dream...," and he said, "I shall not hate." This resolve is the resolve he shares with Martin Luther King, this resolve is the resolve he shares with so many others, whose names will never even be written of publicly. I embrace this resolve, too, and claim it for my own, as well. This is the resolve he shares with so many in Nabi Saleh, like Baseem Tamimi (and Im sorry if I am spelling his name wrong, I always have to look up the correct spelling). And this resolve is right at the very center of Jesus words to mankind, His words for All, Jesus command to all. And He gave them a new command, love one another as I have loved you. Some want to read those words so very much, much too narrowly, they want to read the words as speaking only of what Christians are to be doing with respect to other Christians. I even recently listened to a Sermon where my own preacher spoke of these words as directing us how to respond to the people in our own Church. Now, I am not saying there is not a call to treat one's own Church members that way, my problem is reading it so narrowly that it only proscribes how one Christian is to act towards another Christian in one's own church. (Allowances are in order, his mind was on the Election, and none of us always get it all right, we are human, after all). Goodness, none of us know what is in the hearts of another, and we don't just encounter anyone and know whether they are a Christian or not! Christians, myself included, fault the Pharisees for Legalism, there is a  bit of Hypocrisy in all of that! I have simply concluded, on the issue of Hypocrisy, that we are all Hypocrites! May God forgive me and us all, and show me and us our sins and shortcomings, we all have them.
> 
> I think I am rambling a bit here, but I want to try to rap this up with the words of Bassem Tamimi, the final two paragraphs below, a Palestinian Muslim man living under Occupation in Occupied Nabi Saleh in Palestine, words presented in a statement to an Israeli Apartheid Court trying him for acts of nonviolent resistnace, ie following the teachings of Jesus in a life, he sees exactly what he is doing.
> 
> Bassem Tamimis full statement to the Israeli Military Court on 5 June, 2011: | nabi saleh solidarity
> 
> *"These demonstrations that I organize have had a positive influence over my beliefs; they allowed me to see people from the other side who believe in peace and share my struggle for freedom. Those freedom fighters have rid their conscious from the Occupation and put their hands in ours in peaceful demonstrations against our common enemy, the Occupation. They have become friends, sisters and brothers. We fight together for a better future for our children and theirs.
> 
> If released by the judge will I be convinced thereby that justice still prevails in your courts? Regardless of how just or unjust this ruling will be, and despite all your racist and inhumane practices and Occupation, we will continue to believe in peace, justice and human values. We will still raise our children to love; love the land and the people without discrimination of race, religion or ethnicity; embodying thus the message of the Messenger of Peace, Jesus Christ, who urged us to love our enemy. With love and justice, we make peace and build the future."*
> 
> His statement is what the struggle of Palestinians for freedom from Occupation is all about, and nowhere have I read it more eloquently set forth.
> 
> He speaks of the nature of their actions in the Popular Resistance to the Occupation:
> 
> "The civil nature of our actions is the light that will overcome the darkness of the Occupation, bringing a dawn of freedom that will warm the cold wrists in chains, sweep despair from the soul and end decades of oppression."
> 
> Obviously, Bassem Tamimi had a dream, too, a dream he is still living out in a life, a life lived in Palestine.
> 
> You fault me for not seeing both sides, but I submit to you that you fail to properly acknowledge the fact that the entire conflict revolves all around the Occupation ,and Peace will never come to the land of Palestine, that includes Israel, until that Occupation ends. And taking a stand against that Injustice is a cause that can unite all of us, it is not a cause that has to divide, it can tear down walls and unite us all.
> 
> Freedom means many things, and freedom from Hate, that is certainly a struggle worth fighting for, in a life, for a person to seek to love and not hate, despite our circumstances! And we vanquish Hate with Love. I see that as a universal truth.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Great post, Sherri, thanks.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri:
> 
> the response of the USA and Britain too
> when Hitler started kiiiing Jews
> 
> was to shut their doors to all Jewish Refugees
> so hundreds of thousands of jews diied
> who should have been helped to the lands of the freer
> 
> there was an ecoomic depression at that time in the 1930s
> and so jobs were scarce and that's why they were kept out
> 
> i would be surprised if you knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****************************************************
> the response of both england and the USA    in the 1930s which facilitated the murder of  millions of  jewish  CHILDREN----- was a result of the fact that there were lots of  SHERRIS
> in both the USA and in england      In fact the shit she posts is almost identical to the shit her colleagues promulgated in the 1930s       and even INCLUDED the libel that she send into cyberspace in which her fellow shit   insisted   "JEWS KILL GENTILES".     Shit like sherri has been using that libel to justify the murder of millions ever since the filth of HER CREED    got spread around by the first adolf abu ali dog-----CONSTANTINE   (see justinian law----forerunner to the nuremburg laws which   legalized sherri's favorite    GENOCIDE OF JEWS)
Click to expand...

there was one lousy UK newspaper, the daily mail which led the cry to close the doors to jews in the 1930s

also supported hitler early on, as did the whole UK conservative establishment except churchill

they wanted to ally with hitler against stalin , but stalin beat them to it

now the UK's no1 pro israel hackette, melanie phillips writes for the same paper

i call it the daily wail..ie the daily kvetch!

i emailed her tellin her that this lousy xenophobic paper still uses the same old arguments now against immigrants they once used to shut out jews

she wrote about obama's victory..."back to the darkness"....racist bitch!

she is so paranoid and over the top she is pallywood's best friend and i have told her so!

are you up all night, sweetie...must be 3:40 a.m. your time
hubby readin rashi??


----------



## kvetch

craner said:


> Spare me the liberal drivel....how many Israeli children have been killed by those Muslim bombs for decades?


liberal means freedom

from the Latin

how come it is an insult in the USA...the "land of the free"

here in england, conservatives are happy to be liberal, too

i think USA is disordered in its use of english-latin lingo

time we brits took you over again 
and knocked some sense into your stoopid tea party heads


----------



## Colin

kvetch said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the liberal drivel....how many Israeli children have been killed by those Muslim bombs for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> liberal means freedom
> 
> from the Latin
> 
> how come it is an insult in the USA...the "land of the free"
> 
> here in england, conservatives are happy to be liberal, too
> 
> i think USA is disordered in its use of english-latin lingo
> 
> *time we brits took you over again *
> and knocked some sense into your stoopid tea party heads
Click to expand...


Since when do YOU speak for Brits?


----------



## craner

Yea I hear Britain is doing just great with Socialism


----------



## eots

craner said:


> Yea I hear Britain is doing just great with Socialism



lol..you think one party is different than the other its just the pepsi challenge at best ! more like _socialism classic _and _socialism lite_,,those are you choices.._.socialism lite _has 2% less _socialism _per 12 oz serving..but it has a little more _fascism _in the Mix...but you are free to choose..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiO_JES4yBY]Pepsi Challenge 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kvetch

craner said:


> Yea I hear Britain is doing just great with Socialism


stoopid yank...typical level of knowledge

we have a CONSERATIVE government in UK

you yanx are too ignorant to be a so called suoperpower

anyhow you are history....goin down the pan

china and india are takin over very very soon

good riddance to stoopid super yanx

thank god obama won your erection
but it was the women like rosie that did that
not ignorant fuckwits like you


----------



## kvetch

Colin said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the liberal drivel....how many Israeli children have been killed by those Muslim bombs for decades?
> 
> 
> 
> liberal means freedom
> 
> from the Latin
> 
> how come it is an insult in the USA...the "land of the free"
> 
> here in england, conservatives are happy to be liberal, too
> 
> i think USA is disordered in its use of english-latin lingo
> 
> *time we brits took you over again *
> and knocked some sense into your stoopid tea party heads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when do YOU speak for Brits?
Click to expand...

i dont think many brits would welcome pollution of our culture with toxic yankee filth

but i have lived in hawaii and california and love the best of the USA

so, no, i speak not for brits but for the hope that yanx will learn a bit more about the world than they do right now!

thanx for asking, sir or maam


----------



## craner

kvetch said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I hear Britain is doing just great with Socialism
> 
> 
> 
> stoopid yank...typical level of knowledge
> 
> we have a CONSERATIVE government in UK
> 
> you yanx are too ignorant to be a so called suoperpower
> 
> anyhow you are history....goin down the pan
> 
> china and india are takin over very very soon
> 
> good riddance to stoopid super yanx
> 
> thank god obama won your erection
> but it was the women like rosie that did that
> not ignorant fuckwits like you
Click to expand...


what a typical nice libtard you are


----------



## kvetch

craner said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea i hear britain is doing just great with socialism
> 
> 
> 
> stoopid yank...typical level of knowledge
> 
> we have a conserative government in uk
> 
> you yanx are too ignorant to be a so called suoperpower
> 
> anyhow you are history....goin down the pan
> 
> china and india are takin over very very soon
> 
> good riddance to stoopid super yanx
> 
> thank god obama won your erection
> but it was the women like rosie that did that
> not ignorant fuckwits like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a typical nice libtard you are
Click to expand...

all minds are disordered

but in uk we respect the proper meaning of words

and liberal means free...its a latin word for free

so calling liberalism, i.e.freedom a disorder, as you are doing

means you are no true citizen of the land of the free

so what is wrong with that logic??

do you want to end freedom...is that what you are saying?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

kvetch said:


> sherri
> 
> when are you goin to reply to my post to you about healing?
> 
> took me quite some time and effort
> 
> do it by private message if you like.
> 
> or if you did reply, can you tell me where so i can find it
> 
> looks like the gaza - geddon is coming to an end thank god
> 
> so that gaza doctor is definitely saved by god although i think he's a muslim
> 
> is that what you are saying?
> 
> very important if you are, tho of course that's the lord's decision not ours!
> 
> bbc took him to his family's original home near siderot and interviewed him and the local israelis
> 
> very good interview indeed



kvetch,

I am sorry I have not responded to your post about healing yet, and I will, its hard for me to keep up with everything on this thread.

Of course, who saves is up to God, I really like what the Apostle Paul says about how we see through a glass darkly. 

We can think we see God, become convinced, we see God working in the lives of others and be encouraged by that, find Blessings in that, in their stories. They and their stories Bless us. This is something I am always finding myself amazed by, about God. The places where there is pain and suffering are our greatest opportunities, or should I say in them lies the potential for our greatest opportunities to draw closer to God and the greatest opportunities to glorify God with our lives. Those who suffer inspire others in their faith, they show others there is meaningfulness in life, in just a struggle to live and stay human in ordinary lives all of us live. All of our lives matter, our lives matter to God, and we can turn to Him, suffering shows us our need for God. I can remember a time in my life, walking on the beach, feeling so close to God, and there was this cliff overlooking the ocean, up above where I walked, that was in Redondo Beach, California, I would walk early in the morning before doctor's appointments for several hours and I would walk up to this high point looking down on the ocean.  And I would so often think, I would know,  about how with God nothing was impossible, and if my faith was strong enough I could push that very cliff I was standing on into the sea. Those were Jesus words, and I believed them and I still do.  And I look back now and see how God saw me through a personal struggle in my life and how my relationship with God grew stronger, and those moments are so precious to me, my memories of those walks on the beach with God. There was not a moment when I was alone there and I savored every moment of it and stored it up in my mind to remember always. In The Garden, that is the song I remember singing all the time, as I walked , "I walk through the garden alone, when the dew is till on the roses and And the voice I hear, calling in my ear, the Son of God is calling me, And he walks with me, and He talks with me And he tells me  I am His own and the joy I feel as I tarry here, no person has ever know..." You know, all this talk about Healing, I never saw my very own story as about Healing, until today, as I am writing this post. And my babies were my Miracle from God, and my dream, my dream was only about one of them, but God answered my Prayers after close to 10 years of prayer and made my dream come true before me, and showed me He gives us dreams to dream that tell us of what is to come and God answers our dreams and our Prayers as He chooses to do and in His timing. 

In my Bible Study on John, a Community Bible Study, Interdenominational Christian Bible Study, we were talking about Nicodemus, the comment kept being repeated about how he was a seeker, a seeker, a seeker of God. God tells us seek Him and we will find Him. Nicodemus was a Pharisee, and he kept hanging around Jesus, but then he went back to his fellow Pharisees. He first approached Jesus, at night. And I do not think the Bible really ever tells us what Nicodemus felt about Jesus in the end, who he saw him as. But we do know he was one of the ones who buried Jesus. He saw him crucified. We don't know if some of those healed by Jesus, whether they believed in Jesus, what they thought about Jesus, either. What we know is that Jesus was drawn to those hurting, in Palestine, and he healed, both physically and spiritually. The man at the spring, who was paralyzed, Jesus asks him, in their first encounter, do you want to be healed? And he then healed him physically. So, I would say our desire to be healed does matter. Choices we make do matter. There was a later encounter with the physically healed man, at the Temple, we are told. Why was the man at the Temple? We don't know. Was he spiritually healed? We don't know. And there is another definition for Salvation illustrated by these stories, spiritual healing.

I cannot say who is saved and who is not. But I  can Hope one day we will see all of those people we looked at from a distance and saw as fellow Seekers of God, that they sought and found God, that they found Salvation, and that we see them in Heaven again some day.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri:
> 
> the response of the USA and Britain too
> when Hitler started kiiiing Jews
> 
> was to shut their doors to all Jewish Refugees
> so hundreds of thousands of jews diied
> who should have been helped to the lands of the freer
> 
> there was an ecoomic depression at that time in the 1930s
> and so jobs were scarce and that's why they were kept out
> 
> i would be surprised if you knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****************************************************
> the response of both england and the USA    in the 1930s which facilitated the murder of  millions of  jewish  CHILDREN----- was a result of the fact that there were lots of  SHERRIS
> in both the USA and in england      In fact the shit she posts is almost identical to the shit her colleagues promulgated in the 1930s       and even INCLUDED the libel that she send into cyberspace in which her fellow shit   insisted   "JEWS KILL GENTILES".     Shit like sherri has been using that libel to justify the murder of millions ever since the filth of HER CREED    got spread around by the first adolf abu ali dog-----CONSTANTINE   (see justinian law----forerunner to the nuremburg laws which   legalized sherri's favorite    GENOCIDE OF JEWS)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Can you please try to get over your obsession with dwelling on the past and blaming people living today for it? You are in Bondage, in Bondage to all this Hate filled garbage, please get a chain saw or something and break those chains, saw through those chains now. Life is too short to waste on all of that Hate.
> 
> Why hate me for pointing out truths about Israel and about Palestine?
> 
> I am not the one killing anyone there.
> 
> So what if I said Jews killed Gentiles in Gaza, is it true or is it not true?
> 
> If you want to claim it is not true, prove it, then.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


**************************************

sherri  AGAIN  waxes islamo nazi sow          for those who do not know   
   THE     "PROVE IT"  is a  piece of islamo nazi shit     that has been inserted into the mouths of all  nazi pigs        They spit it regularly as it is   "CLEVER"  


       Israel is not killing  "GENTILEs"    ,   ISLAMO NAZI PIG SHERRI   -----Israel is fighting those who like  YOU    LONG TO MURDER JEWISH BABIES AND DANCE ON THEIR LITTLE BODIES AS SHIT LIKE YOU HAVE SO LONGED FOR THE PAST  1700 YEARS------AND HAVE ACTUALLY DONE SO FOR ALL THOSE YEAR IN THE NAME OF   "JESUS"   

THERE has never been a   "program"  among jews to kill   YOU  or the shit which are your bbretheren         but    YOUR BRETHEREN have  had programs to kill jews----and many other nations which do not lick YOUR STINKING ASSES .        

you are a joke      sherri--------you are have inherited the FILTH of your forebears


----------



## eots

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****************************************************
> the response of both england and the USA    in the 1930s which facilitated the murder of  millions of  jewish  CHILDREN----- was a result of the fact that there were lots of  SHERRIS
> in both the USA and in england      In fact the shit she posts is almost identical to the shit her colleagues promulgated in the 1930s       and even INCLUDED the libel that she send into cyberspace in which her fellow shit   insisted   "JEWS KILL GENTILES".     Shit like sherri has been using that libel to justify the murder of millions ever since the filth of HER CREED    got spread around by the first adolf abu ali dog-----CONSTANTINE   (see justinian law----forerunner to the nuremburg laws which   legalized sherri's favorite    GENOCIDE OF JEWS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Can you please try to get over your obsession with dwelling on the past and blaming people living today for it? You are in Bondage, in Bondage to all this Hate filled garbage, please get a chain saw or something and break those chains, saw through those chains now. Life is too short to waste on all of that Hate.
> 
> Why hate me for pointing out truths about Israel and about Palestine?
> 
> I am not the one killing anyone there.
> 
> So what if I said Jews killed Gentiles in Gaza, is it true or is it not true?
> 
> If you want to claim it is not true, prove it, then.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **************************************
> 
> sherri  AGAIN  waxes islamo nazi sow          for those who do not know
> THE     "PROVE IT"  is a  piece of islamo nazi shit     that has been inserted into the mouths of all  nazi pigs        They spit it regularly as it is   "CLEVER"
> 
> 
> Israel is not killing  "GENTILEs"    ,   ISLAMO NAZI PIG SHERRI   -----Israel is fighting those who like  YOU    LONG TO MURDER JEWISH BABIES AND DANCE ON THEIR LITTLE BODIES AS SHIT LIKE YOU HAVE SO LONGED FOR THE PAST  1700 YEARS------AND HAVE ACTUALLY DONE SO FOR ALL THOSE YEAR IN THE NAME OF   "JESUS"
> 
> THERE has never been a   "program"  among jews to kill   YOU  or the shit which are your bbretheren         but    YOUR BRETHEREN have  had programs to kill jews----and many other nations which do not lick YOUR STINKING ASSES .
> 
> you are a joke      sherri--------you are have inherited the FILTH of your forebears
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eylom8sD70&feature=share]Ethiopians "Satan Boy" Matador (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****************************************************
> the response of both england and the USA    in the 1930s which facilitated the murder of  millions of  jewish  CHILDREN----- was a result of the fact that there were lots of  SHERRIS
> in both the USA and in england      In fact the shit she posts is almost identical to the shit her colleagues promulgated in the 1930s       and even INCLUDED the libel that she send into cyberspace in which her fellow shit   insisted   "JEWS KILL GENTILES".     Shit like sherri has been using that libel to justify the murder of millions ever since the filth of HER CREED    got spread around by the first adolf abu ali dog-----CONSTANTINE   (see justinian law----forerunner to the nuremburg laws which   legalized sherri's favorite    GENOCIDE OF JEWS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Can you please try to get over your obsession with dwelling on the past and blaming people living today for it? You are in Bondage, in Bondage to all this Hate filled garbage, please get a chain saw or something and break those chains, saw through those chains now. Life is too short to waste on all of that Hate.
> 
> Why hate me for pointing out truths about Israel and about Palestine?
> 
> I am not the one killing anyone there.
> 
> So what if I said Jews killed Gentiles in Gaza, is it true or is it not true?
> 
> If you want to claim it is not true, prove it, then.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **************************************
> 
> sherri  AGAIN  waxes islamo nazi sow          for those who do not know
> THE     "PROVE IT"  is a  piece of islamo nazi shit     that has been inserted into the mouths of all  nazi pigs        They spit it regularly as it is   "CLEVER"
> 
> 
> Israel is not killing  "GENTILEs"    ,   ISLAMO NAZI PIG SHERRI   -----Israel is fighting those who like  YOU    LONG TO MURDER JEWISH BABIES AND DANCE ON THEIR LITTLE BODIES AS SHIT LIKE YOU HAVE SO LONGED FOR THE PAST  1700 YEARS------AND HAVE ACTUALLY DONE SO FOR ALL THOSE YEAR IN THE NAME OF   "JESUS"
> 
> THERE has never been a   "program"  among jews to kill   YOU  or the shit which are your bbretheren         but    YOUR BRETHEREN have  had programs to kill jews----and many other nations which do not lick YOUR STINKING ASSES .
> 
> you are a joke      sherri--------you are have inherited the FILTH of your forebears
Click to expand...

rosie i just sent you a private message

from mamzer and angel too.......to mum

please check it out soon and reply


----------



## Colin

craner said:


> Yea I hear Britain is doing just great with Socialism



Lol! Another fool who doesn't know the meaning of socialism. If you mean that we have social programmes in place, yes we do. Just like you do in the USA. So what's your point bright boy. Actually, I didn't mean the latter. In reality you come across as being duller than ditch water.

How's you sock muppet Jimmy doing. Still got your hand up his arse, or have you put him back in his box for the night?


----------



## Colin

craner said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I hear Britain is doing just great with Socialism
> 
> 
> 
> stoopid yank...typical level of knowledge
> 
> we have a CONSERATIVE government in UK
> 
> you yanx are too ignorant to be a so called suoperpower
> 
> anyhow you are history....goin down the pan
> 
> china and india are takin over very very soon
> 
> good riddance to stoopid super yanx
> 
> thank god obama won your erection
> but it was the women like rosie that did that
> not ignorant fuckwits like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a typical nice libtard you are
Click to expand...


Priceless! Someone puts you in your place, or disagrees with your opinions and you immediately slot them into the opposite political spectrum to yourself. I'm not sure whether Vetch is a liberal. I suspect not, but one thing is for sure....you are a glaring example of ignorance and twattery.


----------



## Caroljo

Sorry....i'll pass


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have the pictures of the  GORE    sherri?    Islamo nazi pigs LOVE GORE       Dead ---with eyes wide opened for  EFFECT    -----     For those who have not seen death-----I got news for you -----it is never pretty.    Even old people who die in bed "peacefully' ------well     when I was around it I always fixed it up a bit-------closed the eyes-----got rid of the syringes   sticking here and there     put a sheet over the mess      It must be my upbringing        I was brought up in a very secular but JEWISH family------the customs and aesthetics of my people ------simply never went away       Sherri is heiress to the  REICHS  ----the first reich that invented   NAZISM ----the second REICH  that adapted that nazism to the INQUIISITION    and the  AUTO DE FE  in which   sherri alikes tossed babies into bon fires and the    THIRD REICH -----well   most people know enough details of sherri's   NOBLE HERITAGE.    It oozes out of her every post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Another INSANE,INANE post.......by THE FUCKARD.....Sherri keep the pressure on,they only have personal INSANE,INANE INSULTS to combat you,as you full well know their SPEW IS ALL SHIT OFF A DUCKS BACK,PATHETIC CRETIN THEY ARE.
> 
> That's Zionist Terrorists FOR YOU,say to TERRORISTS ZIONIST NAZIS
Click to expand...

Get back to walking the halls of you know where and instead of thinking you are Napoleon, make believe that you are your hero, Adolph Hitler.  Meanwhile, this little Nazi Stevie conveniently forgets how the Muslims treat others in this world.  I guess it is more important for him to bash the Jews than for him to acxtually look the truth face on.  Even his own country is having problems with Muslims, but of course he will never mention it here.  Tell your friend Sherri to get on her magic Persian rug and fly away to Egypt so that she can help the Christian Copts.  No doubt such a "good Christian" as she wants us to believe she is must be heartsick over what is happening to them.   If helping the Christian Copts is not her cup of tea, she could always help the Christians in Syria or even Pakistan.  Christians all over the Middle East and Southeast Asia desperately need Sherri's help -- if only she could spare the time for them and wasn't so busy dissing Israel.   By the way, Stevie, are you trying to tell us with that weapon you have depicted that you are going to take up arms against the Israelis instead of putting on a bomb belt..


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have the pictures of the  GORE    sherri?    Islamo nazi pigs LOVE GORE       Dead ---with eyes wide opened for  EFFECT    -----     For those who have not seen death-----I got news for you -----it is never pretty.    Even old people who die in bed "peacefully' ------well     when I was around it I always fixed it up a bit-------closed the eyes-----got rid of the syringes   sticking here and there     put a sheet over the mess      It must be my upbringing        I was brought up in a very secular but JEWISH family------the customs and aesthetics of my people ------simply never went away       Sherri is heiress to the  REICHS  ----the first reich that invented   NAZISM ----the second REICH  that adapted that nazism to the INQUIISITION    and the  AUTO DE FE  in which   sherri alikes tossed babies into bon fires and the    THIRD REICH -----well   most people know enough details of sherri's   NOBLE HERITAGE.    It oozes out of her every post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Another INSANE,INANE post.......by THE FUCKARD.....Sherri keep the pressure on,they only have personal INSANE,INANE INSULTS to combat you,as you full well know their SPEW IS ALL SHIT OFF A DUCKS BACK,PATHETIC CRETIN THEY ARE.
> 
> That's Zionist Terrorists FOR YOU,say to TERRORISTS ZIONIST NAZIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get back to walking the halls of you know where and instead of thinking you are Napoleon, make believe that you are your hero, Adolph Hitler.  Meanwhile, this little Nazi Stevie conveniently forgets how the Muslims treat others in this world.  I guess it is more important for him to bash the Jews than for him to acxtually look the truth face on.  Even his own country is having problems with Muslims, but of course he will never mention it here.  Tell your friend Sherri to get on her magic Persian rug and fly away to Egypt so that she can help the Christian Copts.  No doubt such a "good Christian" as she wants us to believe she is must be heartsick over what is happening to them.   If helping the Christian Copts is not her cup of tea, she could always help the Christians in Syria or even Pakistan.  Christians all over the Middle East and Southeast Asia desperately need Sherri's help -- if only she could spare the time for them and wasn't so busy dissing Israel.   By the way, Stevie, are you trying to tell us with that weapon you have depicted that you are going to take up arms against the Israelis instead of putting on a bomb belt..
Click to expand...


Hoss,I ain't ever fighting you.....now M and Rosie,Sayit and others,now that's a different storytheliq


----------



## theliq

craner said:


> yea i hear britain is doing just great with socialism



yet another cretin


----------



## kvetch

Today's news Nosh from Isarel:

"Periods of peace and quiet were always the result of a dialogue and agreement. We have already assassinated terrorists and launched, as well as invaded Gaza, and nothing has changed apart from more killing and more hatred."

-*-Petition by Israeli intellectuals and artists calling on government to obtain a ceasefire and dialogue to lead to a peace agreement.**
*


----------



## kvetch

theliq said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea i hear britain is doing just great with socialism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet another cretin
Click to expand...

cretins R us

or 

everyone's a cretin except our LIQ


----------



## theliq

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Can you please try to get over your obsession with dwelling on the past and blaming people living today for it? You are in Bondage, in Bondage to all this Hate filled garbage, please get a chain saw or something and break those chains, saw through those chains now. Life is too short to waste on all of that Hate.
> 
> Why hate me for pointing out truths about Israel and about Palestine?
> 
> I am not the one killing anyone there.
> 
> So what if I said Jews killed Gentiles in Gaza, is it true or is it not true?
> 
> If you want to claim it is not true, prove it, then.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **************************************
> 
> sherri  AGAIN  waxes islamo nazi sow          for those who do not know
> THE     "PROVE IT"  is a  piece of islamo nazi shit     that has been inserted into the mouths of all  nazi pigs        They spit it regularly as it is   "CLEVER"
> 
> 
> Israel is not killing  "GENTILEs"    ,   ISLAMO NAZI PIG SHERRI   -----Israel is fighting those who like  YOU    LONG TO MURDER JEWISH BABIES AND DANCE ON THEIR LITTLE BODIES AS SHIT LIKE YOU HAVE SO LONGED FOR THE PAST  1700 YEARS------AND HAVE ACTUALLY DONE SO FOR ALL THOSE YEAR IN THE NAME OF   "JESUS"
> 
> THERE has never been a   "program"  among jews to kill   YOU  or the shit which are your bbretheren         but    YOUR BRETHEREN have  had programs to kill jews----and many other nations which do not lick YOUR STINKING ASSES .
> 
> you are a joke      sherri--------you are have inherited the FILTH of your forebears
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eylom8sD70&feature=share]Ethiopians "Satan Boy" Matador (1969) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


O Eots,  Brilliant, some Reggae at last,now check out "THE ETHIOPIANS" Woman a Capture Man 1970 and Everything Crash 1969.
I am an expert of Reggae Music,for Mento,Ska,Blue Beat,Rock Steady,Reggae,Dub,Lovers,etc,. I notice the Satan Boy track is on a Pre(Pre release) very rare indeed. Again Many Thanks Eots,you never cease to amaze meAll Good steve


----------



## kvetch

Colin said:


> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> stoopid yank...typical level of knowledge
> 
> we have a CONSERATIVE government in UK
> 
> you yanx are too ignorant to be a so called suoperpower
> 
> anyhow you are history....goin down the pan
> 
> china and india are takin over very very soon
> 
> good riddance to stoopid super yanx
> 
> thank god obama won your erection
> but it was the women like rosie that did that
> not ignorant fuckwits like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a typical nice libtard you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Priceless! Someone puts you in your place, or disagrees with your opinions and you immediately slot them into the opposite political spectrum to yourself. I'm not sure whether Vetch is a liberal. I suspect not, but one thing is for sure....you are a glaring example of ignorance and twattery.
Click to expand...

colin:

your suspicions are wrong sir

i am a very liberal kinda guy

and voted for the liberal party in our last UK election and the 2 before that

so just maybe...your other suspicions may be a bit off track, too

watch this free liberal space.................libtards R us !!!

pretty crazy aint it,,,a yank from the "land of the free"...liberal means free
accusing a free liberal of bei ng a retard

so what is craner....no cranium or branium or a fascist

more likely a bogstandard ignorant right wing yank 
brain dirtied by your army of shock jocks,..........a pox on all of them to be sure


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea i hear britain is doing just great with socialism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet another cretin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cretins R us
> 
> or
> 
> everyone's a cretin except our LIQ
Click to expand...


Yet more Cretinism from the CRET,again wrong in your dreary summation.

Many have taken me on and FAILED,I KICK SORRY ASSHOLES LIKE YOU,SQUARE UP YOUR RING............A DING,DING.


----------



## toomuchtime_

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet another cretin
> 
> 
> 
> cretins R us
> 
> or
> 
> everyone's a cretin except our LIQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet more Cretinism from the CRET,again wrong in your dreary summation.
> 
> Many have taken me on and FAILED,I KICK SORRY ASSHOLES LIKE YOU,SQUARE UP YOUR RING............A DING,DING.
Click to expand...


You're a legend in your own mind.


----------



## kvetch

theliq said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet another cretin
> 
> 
> 
> cretins R us
> 
> or
> 
> everyone's a cretin except our LIQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet more Cretinism from the CRET,again wrong in your dreary summation.
> 
> Many have taken me on and FAILED,I KICK SORRY ASSHOLES LIKE YOU,SQUARE UP YOUR RING............A DING,DING.
Click to expand...

the Liq:

i aint tryin to fight with you, liq

your phoney war reminds me of don quixote tilting at windmills 
shielded with the golden helmet of mandino which was in reality a soup dish!

enjoy anyway; you can  Liq my sorry asshole all you like!

i'm rooting for you, don quixote  the liq!!!


----------



## Colin

kvetch said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craner said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a typical nice libtard you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless! Someone puts you in your place, or disagrees with your opinions and you immediately slot them into the opposite political spectrum to yourself. I'm not sure whether Vetch is a liberal. I suspect not, but one thing is for sure....you are a glaring example of ignorance and twattery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> colin:
> 
> your suspicions are wrong sir
> 
> i am a very liberal kinda guy
> 
> *and voted for the liberal party in our last UK election and the 2 before that*
> 
> so just maybe...your other suspicions may be a bit off track, too
> 
> watch this free liberal space.................libtards R us !!!
> 
> pretty crazy aint it,,,a yank from the "land of the free"...liberal means free
> accusing a free liberal of bei ng a retard
> 
> so what is craner....no cranium or branium or a fascist
> 
> more likely a bogstandard ignorant right wing yank
> brain dirtied by your army of shock jocks,..........a pox on all of them to be sure
Click to expand...


So YOU were the one! I've always wondered who it was.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Now, here is a very interesting collection of numbers, addressing fatalities in the Israeli Palestinian conflict. 

So many Palestinians being massacred, and all being killed by Israel, and so few Israelis dying. More, by far, die in traffic accidents then from Palestinian rockets!

The rockets are simply an excuse to kill Gentile children with, an excuse to continue the ethnic cleansing operation planned so long ago by the oh so moral Zionists!

"Number of Israelis killed by fire from Gaza between January 1st 2012 and November 11th 2012: 1  (Source: Wikipedia) Number of Palestinians in Gaza killed by Israeli fire during the same period: 78  (Source: United Nations)

Number of Israelis killed by fire from Gaza, November 13th-19th 2012: 3  (Source: press reports) Number of Palestinians in Gaza killed by Israeli fire, November 13th-19th: 95  (Source: IDF) Number of those killed in Gaza under 15 years of age: 19  (Source)

Total number of Israelis killed by rocket, mortar or anti-tank fire from Gaza since 2006: 47
 (Source: Wikipedia. This is disputed; another source says 26) 

Number of Palestinians in Gaza killed by Israeli fire from April 1st 2006 to July 21st 2012: 2,879  (Source: United Nations)

Number of people killed in traffic accidents in Israel in 2011: 384  (Source: Wikipedia)


Israeli assault on Gaza by the numbers | Mondoweiss

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now, here is a very interesting collection of numbers, addressing fatalities in the Israeli Palestinian conflict.
> 
> So many Palestinians being massacred, and all being killed by Israel, and so few Israelis dying. More, by far, die in traffic accidents then from Palestinian rockets!
> 
> The rockets are simply an excuse to kill Gentile children with, an excuse to continue the ethnic cleansing operation planned so long ago by the oh so moral Zionists!
> 
> "Number of Israelis killed by fire from Gaza between January 1st 2012 and November 11th 2012: 1  (Source: Wikipedia) Number of Palestinians in Gaza killed by Israeli fire during the same period: 78  (Source: United Nations)
> 
> Number of Israelis killed by fire from Gaza, November 13th-19th 2012: 3  (Source: press reports) Number of Palestinians in Gaza killed by Israeli fire, November 13th-19th: 95  (Source: IDF) Number of those killed in Gaza under 15 years of age: 19  (Source)
> 
> Total number of Israelis killed by rocket, mortar or anti-tank fire from Gaza since 2006: 47
> (Source: Wikipedia. This is disputed; another source says 26)
> 
> Number of Palestinians in Gaza killed by Israeli fire from April 1st 2006 to July 21st 2012: 2,879  (Source: United Nations)
> 
> Number of people killed in traffic accidents in Israel in 2011: 384  (Source: Wikipedia)
> 
> 
> Israeli assault on Gaza by the numbers | Mondoweiss
> 
> Sherri


Let's outlaw them terrorist cars.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israeli strategy is unsuccessful, just foments hostility by oppressed  Piers Morgan


Piers Morgan, in interview with Zionist Peres:

"I think the critics would say that this particular strategy has proven over the last few years to be an unsuccessful one, and in fact all it achieves, because of the densely populated nature of the Gaza Strip in particular, it just foments more hostility among the people toward Israel and that in the long term cannot be good for Israel, and that what needs to happen is some way to make to make the people of Gaza feel less oppressed."


Israeli strategy is unsuccessful, just foments hostility by oppressed -- Piers Morgan


----------



## docmauser1

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Number of Palestinians in Gaza killed by Israeli fire from April 1st 2006 to July 21st 2012: 2,879  (Source: United Nations). Israeli assault on Gaza by the numbers | Mondoweiss_


If the mondoweiss factored in 72 virgins, the picture would be a lot happier, of course.


----------



## irosie91

The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
                       *****  YOU WIN  ********

  in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as  NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE


----------



## irosie91

Hoss    I am fascinated that   Respecter of Isa, sunday school teacher  SHERRI    so eagerly posts up picutures of   dead Gazans HUMAN BEINGS      Poor  Yeshua ben Yosef would be horrified.    Such pictures are a reminder of the  very REASON why   PONTIUS PILATE so loved to crucify jews-----in fact he MOST LIKELY did so----after stripping his victims naked for the same reason   RESPECTER OF ISA     Sadaam Hussein initiated his successful career in the   RESPECTER OF ISA  world      by hanging jews in the public square-----also naked

All of it-----the waving about of dead bodies-----the nake executions----the prolonged executions and the  OBSCENE MUTILATIONS that   sherri so enjoys    is absolutely 
contraindicated in   Jewish Law        There are hints of this reality in the New Testament. 
    at first opportunity the Pharisee friends of   Yehoshu ben Yosef     or   Yehoshua ben  Mara  (based on the horrible way the gentile  Pontius Pilate killed him----he would be designated the more gentle   name----after his MOTHER)   WRAPPED  his dead body before placing him in the crypt owned by another pharisee friend whose name escapes me.

You will never see the autopsy photos of the obscene mutilation murders enacted by 
the respecters of  Isa in Mumbai,  in Syria,  or in Lebanon-----rabbis in Israel simply do
not allow photos of dead jews with their genitalia hanging out of their mouths to be PUBLISHED   ------assuredly----if jews did that to Isa respecters-----the Isa respecters would publish them and sherri would throw them into cyber space     FOR THE REST OF HER ISA RESPECTING LIFE


----------



## irosie91

anyone can do what   sherri does with   STATS       she is a joke
   now tell us the number of  TURKISH WOMEN WHO  "COMMIT SUICIDE"----the  Isa respecting way to describe  "HONOR MURDERS OF TEEN AGED GIRLS"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
> *****  YOU WIN  ********
> 
> in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
> bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as    NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE


The baby killers are all Jews, why do you not respond to the Jews killing operation in the Gaza killing fields!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
> *****  YOU WIN  ********
> 
> in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
> bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as    NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE
> 
> 
> 
> The baby killers are all Jews, why do you not respond to the Jews killing operation in the Gaza killing fields!
Click to expand...


easy  Sherri----the baby killers are not jews------they are the ISA RESPECTERS    thruout the world       Isa respecters have not killed babies in the MILLIONS-----they have killed them in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS      over the past 1700 years       Just in the last century----at least  10 million babies murdered by  Isa respecters      In all of history---jews never engaged in a program of infanticide as have ----your people----THE NOTABLE ISA RESPECTERS    
    examples of notable isa respecters include    CONSTANTINE OF THE FIRST REICH  
                      (the very short list)                   ISABELLA OF SPAIN OF THE SECOND
                                                                                                           REICH
                                                                   HERNON CORTEZ  (friend of isabella)
                                                                   MUHUMMAD IBN ABDULLAH
                                                                   ADOLF ABU ALI  (3rd reich)


----------



## Katzndogz

More Pallywood!

Keep those photos coming.


----------



## irosie91

I studied german ----four semesters----  "A"   every time-----the only german I remember is    "DU BIST EIN NARR,  HEINRICH"     from an account I read in that class of the life of  HEINRICH SCHLIEMANN------the man who insisted that 
the battle of  TROY    really did happen----- for instant translation of the german which was the opinion of his colleagues    " you're a schmuck, heinrich"      Heinrich did manage to dig out troy----and found evidence of the battles there----prior to that time-----in the minds of most  TROY DID NOT EVEN EVER EXIST

deconstrution is a good thing------it is very talmudic      but persons who discount ancient scriptural writings are idiots  -----that includes  ----the   GITA and the RAMAYANA------and mostly the kama sudtra


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
> *****  YOU WIN  ********
> 
> in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
> bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as    NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE
> 
> 
> 
> The baby killers are all Jews, why do you not respond to the Jews killing operation in the Gaza killing fields!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> easy  Sherri----the baby killers are not jews------they are the ISA RESPECTERS    thruout the world       Isa respecters have not killed babies in the MILLIONS-----they have killed them in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS      over the past 1700 years       Just in the last century----at least  10 million babies murdered by  Isa respecters      In all of history---jews never engaged in a program of infanticide as have ----your people----THE NOTABLE ISA RESPECTERS
> examples of notable isa respecters include    CONSTANTINE OF THE FIRST REICH
> (the very short list)                   ISABELLA OF SPAIN OF THE SECOND
> REICH
> HERNON CORTEZ  (friend of isabella)
> MUHUMMAD IBN ABDULLAH
> ADOLF ABU ALI  (3rd reich)
Click to expand...

We are speaking here about Jews burning alive babies and other innocent civilians in Palestine. Why do you defend and support this killing?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> I studied german ----four semesters----  "A"   every time-----the only german I remember is    "DU BIST EIN NARR,  HEINRICH"     from an account I read in that class of the life of  HEINRICH SCHLIEMANN------the man who insisted that
> the battle of  TROY    really did happen----- for instant translation of the german which was the opinion of his colleagues    " you're a schmuck, heinrich"      Heinrich did manage to dig out troy----and found evidence of the battles there----prior to that time-----in the minds of most  TROY DID NOT EVEN EVER EXIST
> 
> deconstrution is a good thing------it is very talmudic      but persons who discount ancient scriptural writings are idiots  -----that includes  ----the   GITA and the RAMAYANA------and mostly the kama sudtra


Did you learn in your studies that supporting killings by Jews was good?


----------



## thanatos144

Damn shame Hamas keeps shooting rockets into Israel and causing the pain to the Palestinians....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
> *****  YOU WIN  ********
> 
> in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
> bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as AND DEFENDING THUS NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE



My God, we are discussing here the deliberate ISRAELI KILLING OF BABIES AND CHILDREN and CIVILIANS! HOW CAN YOU KEEP ON SUPPORTING and defending this?


----------



## irosie91

Liar, they were not urged to get out.

And where would they go, into the sea? 

<<<<<<from  supporter of  ISA RESPECTING BABY MURDERERS  
                         ---sherri


poor baby murderer supporter sherri----forgot that Gaza ---borders 
Isa respecting  EGYPT      AND   there are beautiful well constructed
tunnels running from  Isa respecting Gaza to  Isa respecting Egypt.

well---it is understandable ----she is so busy doing the vulgar thing---
posting up  GORE      the cheapest trick in the gutter

    (during my life time---I have,   on occasion,   pulled cameras from the hands of cheap scum in hospital emergency rooms)


----------



## toomuchtime_

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
> *****  YOU WIN  ********
> 
> in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
> bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as AND DEFENDING THUS NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, we are discussing here the deliberate ISRAELI KILLING OF BABIES AND CHILDREN and CIVILIANS! HOW CAN YOU KEEP ON SUPPORTING and defending this?
Click to expand...


You may not have noticed, but most of us are discussing the state of your mental health.


----------



## irosie91

thanks sherri------far more muslim girls die of  "HONOR KILLINGS"  each year than die of Israeli bombs         however---this stat like yours   ----is meaningless


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

thanatos144 said:


> Damn shame Hamas keeps shooting rockets into Israel and causing the pain to the Palestinians....



The pain is ceing caused by continuing deliberate targeting and killing of civilians in Gaza and in the West Bank, too, by Israel.

They burned to death another baby, this time in the West Bank, i just read about that this morning, and murdered two who were protesting the civilian massacres in Gaza.

Why are you defending the deliberate Israeli killing of babies, like this one below, the baby of a BBC jornalist deliberately targeted for death by Zionists in Israel, that is the baby  addressed in the OP?







Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toomuchtime_ said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
> *****  YOU WIN  ********
> 
> in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
> bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as AND DEFENDING THUS NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, we are discussing here the deliberate ISRAELI KILLING OF BABIES AND CHILDREN and CIVILIANS! HOW CAN YOU KEEP ON SUPPORTING and defending this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may not have noticed, but most of us are discussing the state of your mental health.
Click to expand...


I suggest you look closer at your computer screen, this is a discussion thread about Israel and Palestine.

We are discussing all the civilians Israel is targeting and killing right now inside Gaza!

Read the title of the thread, it addresses a baby Israel burned alive!


----------



## ima

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
> *****  YOU WIN  ********
> 
> in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
> bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as AND DEFENDING THUS NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, we are discussing here the deliberate ISRAELI KILLING OF BABIES AND CHILDREN and CIVILIANS! HOW CAN YOU KEEP ON SUPPORTING and defending this?
Click to expand...

Because muslims are carpet kissing child rapists.


----------



## toomuchtime_

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, we are discussing here the deliberate ISRAELI KILLING OF BABIES AND CHILDREN and CIVILIANS! HOW CAN YOU KEEP ON SUPPORTING and defending this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not have noticed, but most of us are discussing the state of your mental health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you look closer at your computer screen, this is a discussion thread about Israel and Palestine.
> 
> We are discussing all the civilians Israel is targeting and killing right now inside Gaza!
> 
> Read the title of the thread, it addresses a baby Israel burned alive!
Click to expand...


Actually, most people have been responding to your posts with expressions of concern for your mental health.  Even Kvetch, who is no slouch when it comes to bashing Israel, seems to see you as needing serious help.  Jos, of course, is gentler, seeing you as a potential recruit to be a suicide bomber.


----------



## irosie91

anyone interested in just what makes sherri tick------read the writings of  MAGDA GOEBBELS in the Berlin Bunker------she considered herself a 
PIOUS CHRISTIAN  and did indeed look angelic in her white veil that
she wore to church-----the church scene of her wedding with Adolf
abu Ali   in attendance is,   indeed,  lovely      She adored her six kids
(i hope got that number right)   and her handsome husband Josef
---and her hero  ADOLF ABU ALI  ------she had to shove cyanide 
down the throats of  five  (?)  of the little kids-----but managed 
to write a heartfelt letter to her eldest son fighing for the VATERLAND
at the front before doing so-------a noble woman---she did come
to her stated conclusion that her children would not be able to live down
the workings of their parents  ----thus the cyanide.      well---she was shit--
but not as stupid as is sherri


----------



## toomuchtime_

ima said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
> *****  YOU WIN  ********
> 
> in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
> bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as AND DEFENDING THUS NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, we are discussing here the deliberate ISRAELI KILLING OF BABIES AND CHILDREN and CIVILIANS! HOW CAN YOU KEEP ON SUPPORTING and defending this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because muslims are carpet kissing child rapists.
Click to expand...


First carpet bombing and now this?  Henceforth you shall be known as Ima the Arab Slayer (and name caller).


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

ima said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
> *****  YOU WIN  ********
> 
> in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
> bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as AND DEFENDING THUS NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, we are discussing here the deliberate ISRAELI KILLING OF BABIES AND CHILDREN and CIVILIANS! HOW CAN YOU KEEP ON SUPPORTING and defending this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because muslims are carpet kissing child rapists.
Click to expand...


ima,

So that leads you to support murder of children, by Israel!

May you reap what you sow, ima!

You certainly deserve it!

Sherri


----------



## ima

Sherri, it's wartime, what do you expect?


----------



## TannieLve

Irosie has always been a complete and utter bitch including an advocate of hatred for anything Palestinian.  I see you haven't changed one you unforgiving piece of human slime.


----------



## irosie91

There are LOTS OF JEWISH PACIFISTS in the world     Sherri     some even went to jail rather than fight in world war II-----along side  QUAKERS    
Their issue is often   "IT IS BETTER TO BE KILLED THAN TO KILL"   
see?    I have known a few.    both jewish pacifist and quaker pacifists
right here in the USA       Your Israeli pacifist does not impress me  any
more than the quaker and jewish pacifists who spent time in Leavenworth.

I do have a high regard for quakers in other contexts-----they opposed slavery 
in the USA   adamantly and actively  -----as opposed to people of your ilk.
Isa respectors  do not oppose killing nor to they oppose slavery as even a 
mininal review of history reveals       
   As to the historic  Jesus aka Yeshua   aka  Yehoshua ben Mara-----there is clear indication that he was not a pacifist in the sense that Quakers often are---he was a pacifist in the sense that    HILLEL and  AARON was  as is clearly indicated in the words attributed to him  and his actions against rome


----------



## ima

Sherri, what's a few dead sand monkeys between enemies? Anyways, they lose a child, they still have 9 more.


----------



## irosie91

sherri-----my comments alluded to  your fellow isa respecters regarding the style of propaganda which your fellow isa respecters, to wit  Josef Geobbles with the loving support of the very pious  Magda Goebbles ,    used to justify their murder of   millions which is  is very similar to yours.
If not for their fear of the RUSSIAN ARMY----your fellow isa respecters     Josef and Magda goebbels and kids and adolf abu ali-----would have SURIVIVED THAT BOMBING 


         How about you comment on the ongoing program of YOUR FELLOW isa respecters in murdering  children----not only in Israel ---but also in  Kenya,  the USA,   India, Nigeria,  Indonesia   etc etc      Israel has no program of killing children------you and your ilk do.    The hiindu and christian victims of
your fellow isa respecters   in those countries do not either.

The USA   and   Great Britain  did not have a program of killing children during world war II  either-----but like those of your ilk------the  respecters of isa     stayed safe in a heavily  fortified bunker   whilst the bombing of Berlin and other parts of  THE THIRD REICH    killed tens of thousands of children.      Similarly---your hero   Nus kharah allah----stayed safe in a  STEEL WALLED BUNKER    respecting   ISA       whilst  return fire ----from the bombed out HAIFA ----killed Lebanese children to his delight

Even PONTIUS PILATE ----survived his murder of 20,000 jews    yet there are actually some sects of ISA RESPECTERS  who somehow consider him a  "saint"   just as your fellow isa respecters in  Iran and the middle east consider  ADOLF ABU ALI   a saint 

The deaths of  gazan children due to return fire is tragic ----just as was the deaths of  Lebanese children due to return fire ---------just as was the deaths of the children or Berlin   due to BOMBS from the allied powers   mostly  great britain----some from the USA    etc etc etc         If Nuskharahallah were close to a decent person------he would have let the kids use the steel walled bunkers and used the gasoline powering his   MOBILE MISSILE LAUNCHERS    for transport of the kids to North Lebanon     If hamas were close to decent ---the kids would be in Egypt         

My baby----now in israel-----carried a lebanese baby to his ship docked up north-----on the shore of lebanon        saved the kid from the filth of those  ISA RESPECTERS  south of the LITANI RIVER   who used the children there as if they were dirt


----------



## eots

irosie91 said:


> sherri-----my comments alluded to  your fellow isa respecters regarding the style of propaganda which your fellow isa respecters, to wit  Josef Geobbles with the loving support of the very pious  Magda Goebbles ,    used to justify their murder of   millions which is  is very similar to yours.
> If not for their fear of the RUSSIAN ARMY----your fellow isa respecters     Josef and Magda goebbels and kids and adolf abu ali-----would have SURIVIVED THAT BOMBING
> 
> 
> How about you comment on the ongoing program of YOUR FELLOW isa respecters in murdering  children----not only in Israel ---but also in  Kenya,  the USA,   India, Nigeria,  Indonesia   etc etc      Israel has no program of killing children------you and your ilk do.    The hiindu and christian victims of
> your fellow isa respecters   in those countries do not either.
> 
> The USA   and   Great Britain  did not have a program of killing children during world war II  either-----but like those of your ilk------the  respecters of isa     stayed safe in a heavily  fortified bunker   whilst the bombing of Berlin and other parts of  THE THIRD REICH    killed tens of thousands of children.      Similarly---your hero   Nus kharah allah----stayed safe in a  STEEL WALLED BUNKER    respecting   ISA       whilst  return fire ----from the bombed out HAIFA ----killed Lebanese children to his delight
> 
> Even PONTIUS PILATE ----survived his murder of 20,000 jews    yet there are actually some sects of ISA RESPECTERS  who somehow consider him a  "saint"   just as your fellow isa respecters in  Iran and the middle east consider  ADOLF ABU ALI   a saint
> 
> The deaths of  gazan children due to return fire is tragic ----just as was the deaths of  Lebanese children due to return fire ---------just as was the deaths of the children or Berlin   due to BOMBS from the allied powers   mostly  great britain----some from the USA    etc etc etc         If Nuskharahallah were close to a decent person------he would have let the kids use the steel walled bunkers and used the gasoline powering his   MOBILE MISSILE LAUNCHERS    for transport of the kids to North Lebanon     If hamas were close to decent ---the kids would be in Egypt
> 
> My baby----now in israel-----carried a lebanese baby to his ship docked up north-----on the shore of lebanon        saved the kid from the filth of those  ISA RESPECTERS  south of the LITANI RIVER   who used the children there as if they were dirt



you really are crazy


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> There are LOTS OF JEWISH PACIFISTS in the world     Sherri     some even went to jail rather than fight in world war II-----along side  QUAKERS
> Their issue is often   "IT IS BETTER TO BE KILLED THAN TO KILL"
> see?    I have known a few.    both jewish pacifist and quaker pacifists
> right here in the USA       Your Israeli pacifist does not impress me  any
> more than the quaker and jewish pacifists who spent time in Leavenworth.
> 
> I do have a high regard for quakers in other contexts-----they opposed slavery
> in the USA   adamantly and actively  -----as opposed to people of your ilk.
> Isa respectors  do not oppose killing nor to they oppose slavery as even a
> mininal review of history reveals
> As to the historic  Jesus aka Yeshua   aka  Yehoshua ben Mara-----there is clear indication that he was not a pacifist in the sense that Quakers often are---he was a pacifist in the sense that    HILLEL and  AARON was  as is clearly indicated in the words attributed to him  and his actions against rome



irosie,

Jesus says, love your enemy. We do not love our enemy by killing him.

He said what He said, as recorded in the Christian Gospels, not the words you desire to place in His mouth.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS OF JEWISH PACIFISTS in the world     Sherri     some even went to jail rather than fight in world war II-----along side  QUAKERS
> Their issue is often   "IT IS BETTER TO BE KILLED THAN TO KILL"
> see?    I have known a few.    both jewish pacifist and quaker pacifists
> right here in the USA       Your Israeli pacifist does not impress me  any
> more than the quaker and jewish pacifists who spent time in Leavenworth.
> 
> I do have a high regard for quakers in other contexts-----they opposed slavery
> in the USA   adamantly and actively  -----as opposed to people of your ilk.
> Isa respectors  do not oppose killing nor to they oppose slavery as even a
> mininal review of history reveals
> As to the historic  Jesus aka Yeshua   aka  Yehoshua ben Mara-----there is clear indication that he was not a pacifist in the sense that Quakers often are---he was a pacifist in the sense that    HILLEL and  AARON was  as is clearly indicated in the words attributed to him  and his actions against rome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Jesus says, love your enemy. We do not love our enemy by killing him.
> 
> 
> He said what He said, as recorded in the Christian Gospels, not the words you desire to place in His mouth.
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



Very good  Sherri-----so who are the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS that the respecters of isa have MURDERED------not enemies?       why did your fellow respecters of isa murder hundreds of millions IN HIS NAME   ?      because  they were NOT ENEMIES         respecters of isa murder their FRIENDS?        What "jesus"   said-----were quotations from the talmud and ----a person you know nothing of------HILLEL      an interesting person who lived a few centuries before  "jesus"       how many children did your fellow respecters of isa  murder today?      why do you support murder at the hands of your fellow respecters of isa?       just how do you JUSTIFY  the murder of  the  people  the respecters of isa   "LOVE"?    ie their  "enemies" ------or do their murder their  "NON ENEMIES"  just for fun?     oh   I got it-------you fellow respecters of isa murder their NON ENEMIES FOR FUN---------it took me along time to understand that   MURDER FOR FUN that you advocate-------no wonder that you fellow respecters of isa sluts   DANCE   on the dead bodies of the infants their brothers murder----IT'S FUN


----------



## thanatos144

Gee pallywood is strong in here


----------



## eots

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS OF JEWISH PACIFISTS in the world     Sherri     some even went to jail rather than fight in world war II-----along side  QUAKERS
> Their issue is often   "IT IS BETTER TO BE KILLED THAN TO KILL"
> see?    I have known a few.    both jewish pacifist and quaker pacifists
> right here in the USA       Your Israeli pacifist does not impress me  any
> more than the quaker and jewish pacifists who spent time in Leavenworth.
> 
> I do have a high regard for quakers in other contexts-----they opposed slavery
> in the USA   adamantly and actively  -----as opposed to people of your ilk.
> Isa respectors  do not oppose killing nor to they oppose slavery as even a
> mininal review of history reveals
> As to the historic  Jesus aka Yeshua   aka  Yehoshua ben Mara-----there is clear indication that he was not a pacifist in the sense that Quakers often are---he was a pacifist in the sense that    HILLEL and  AARON was  as is clearly indicated in the words attributed to him  and his actions against rome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Jesus says, love your enemy. We do not love our enemy by killing him.
> 
> 
> He said what He said, as recorded in the Christian Gospels, not the words you desire to place in His mouth.
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very good  Sherri-----so who are the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS that the respecters of isa have MURDERED------not enemies?       why did your fellow respecters of isa murder hundreds of millions IN HIS NAME   ?      because  they were NOT ENEMIES         respecters of isa murder their FRIENDS?        What "jesus"   said-----were quotations from the talmud and ----a person you know nothing of------HILLEL      an interesting person who lived a few centuries before  "jesus"       how many children did your fellow respecters of isa  murder today?      why do you support murder at the hands of your fellow respecters of isa?       just how do you JUSTIFY  the murder of  the  people  the respecters of isa   "LOVE"?    ie their  "enemies" ------or do their murder their  "NON ENEMIES"  just for fun?     oh   I got it-------you fellow respecters of isa murder their NON ENEMIES FOR FUN---------it took me along time to understand that   MURDER FOR FUN that you advocate-------no wonder that you fellow respecters of isa sluts   DANCE   on the dead bodies of the infants their brothers murder----IT'S FUN
Click to expand...


lol..


----------



## toomuchtime_

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS OF JEWISH PACIFISTS in the world     Sherri     some even went to jail rather than fight in world war II-----along side  QUAKERS
> Their issue is often   "IT IS BETTER TO BE KILLED THAN TO KILL"
> see?    I have known a few.    both jewish pacifist and quaker pacifists
> right here in the USA       Your Israeli pacifist does not impress me  any
> more than the quaker and jewish pacifists who spent time in Leavenworth.
> 
> I do have a high regard for quakers in other contexts-----they opposed slavery
> in the USA   adamantly and actively  -----as opposed to people of your ilk.
> Isa respectors  do not oppose killing nor to they oppose slavery as even a
> mininal review of history reveals
> As to the historic  Jesus aka Yeshua   aka  Yehoshua ben Mara-----there is clear indication that he was not a pacifist in the sense that Quakers often are---he was a pacifist in the sense that    HILLEL and  AARON was  as is clearly indicated in the words attributed to him  and his actions against rome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Jesus says, love your enemy. We do not love our enemy by killing him.
> 
> He said what He said, as recorded in the Christian Gospels, not the words you desire to place in His mouth.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...




> But those mine enemies, which would not that I should reign over them, bring hither, and slay them before me.


Luke 19:27

But this is just a foretaste of the Second Coming according to Revelations 19,



> &#8220;And I saw heaven opened, and behold a white horse; and he that sat upon him was called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he doth judge and make war&#8221;, &#8220;His eyes were as a flame of fire&#8221;, clothed in a vesture dipped in blood&#8220;, and &#8220;out of his mouth goeth a sharp sword, that with it he should smite the nations: and he shall rule them with a rod of iron: and he treadeth the winepress of the fierceness and wrath of Almighty God."



So Jesus said a lot of things.  Who's to say when nations go to war they are not doing the work of Jesus?


----------



## irosie91

There is absolutely no evidence in the New Testament that  given the circumstances---jesus would oppose FIGHTING ---in battle----against the roman occupation      His action in the Temple Court Yard against the   FOREIGN EXCHANGE  that was know by the pharisees to be rife with a   SADDUCEE/ROMAN collaborative  graft program -------was actually violent

     poor sherri knows nothing about the   ISA  she imagines she "worships"


----------



## High_Gravity

Sherri hates Jews.


----------



## irosie91

where is sherri----looking for cheap gore pictures?

for sherri-----I have seen lots of gore up close.    I have also seen lots of PICTURES of gore----because austopsies include 
pictures 
     I cannot post any of them up because  doing so is 
contrary to  ETHICS AND RELIGION   of lots of people ----very contrary to jewish ethics     which is why your fellow    ISA RESPECTERS like it so much

    I have noticed that your fellow  isa-respecters  DEPEND on it.    Gore is very easy. even a wisdom tooth extraction can ----using a camera ----be made to appear  BARBARIC.
The whores of propaganda love it.    I am making no comment on abortion----but my feelings about your gore postings are about the same as my feelings about the whores of the  ANTI ABORTION movement that stand outside of planned parenthood clinics with PICTURES   of   aborted fetuses      They,  like you,  are propaganda whores.    For the record----a miscarriage LOOKS just as gory     Even a  D & C   (that is a diagnostic or sometimes therapeutic scrape of the lining of the Uterus)   looks GORY if photographed.

The results of  the filth of islamic terrorism looks a lot more gory than the stuff your fellow respecter of isa propaganda whores post up.   I cannot post it up ----since it is contrary to both the religion of  Jesus (greek form of Yeshua)   and my ethics to do so----I will describe it--------simply    A LOT MORE SHOCKING THAN YOUR MATERIAL.

Now sherri----stop playing games  with those pictures------you are demonstrating the fact that you are a vulgar unprincipled bitch.    I have known LOTS OF MUSLIMS----and have been told that they too------"respect the dead"      hard to believe considering what they are into lately or what they allow propaganda whores  to do with pictures of their dead children.
Is there any muslim out there who wants to object to these very cheap displays?


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri hates Jews.



Gravity----your statement,  combined with the picture of your calm, 
almost Buddha like facial expression-----actually made me laugh.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We read in the letter below what life is like in Gaza, as civilians everywhere are targets for Israeli bombs and weapons, nowhere is safe, the woman below speaks about how her family members stay together, huddled together in their homes,  any moment could be their last, they at least want to die together. There are no bomb shelters, and they get regular texts from Israel, terror texts, that promise them more violence is to come.

"This morning, the Israeli F16 military jets hit our area twice. The first time, they hit the building of the council of ministers with 5 huge missiles just a few homes away from our home. Our home was shaking like an earthquake and our windows broke and shattered everywhere, and I felt the missiles inside our home. It was very scary. Of course serious damages happened to all surrounding buildings in the area. The first time, the Israeli F16 military jets hit Palestine stadium, which is located in the neighborhood next to my neighborhood, with 4 huge missiles, and caused some damages to my home as well. I heard the huge explosions and saw the flames and it was very terrifying. We see and feel death very close with each bombing. Israel is bombing everywhere in Gaza all the time by air, sea and land. Nowhere to hide  Nowhere is safe  We dont have shelters  We just stay at home so all of us can die at once if a missile would strike our home.

We are still recovering from the trauma of the first war [Operation Cast Lead in 2008-9 - editor]. How will we recover from this? Also the Israeli army (IDF) is sending text messages to us on mobile phones in Gaza with a warning in Arabic: The next phase is on the way. They are trying to intimidate us like what happened in the first Gaza war four years ago.This is insane  How much is too much?  I hope this madness will stop as quickly as possible."

Life in Gaza: Letter from a Palestinian woman | +972 Magazine

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri hates Jews.



No, Sherri hates seeing civilians murdered, as Israel is doing right now in Gaza.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> There is absolutely no evidence in the New Testament that  given the circumstances---jesus would oppose FIGHTING ---in battle----against the roman occupation      His action in the Temple Court Yard against the   FOREIGN EXCHANGE  that was know by the pharisees to be rife with a   SADDUCEE/ROMAN collaborative  graft program -------was actually violent
> 
> poor sherri knows nothing about the   ISA  she imagines she "worships"



irosie,

I do not think you read my posts, Jesus words were love your enemies. We do not love our enemies by taking their lives, that is not that difficult to understand, the words are simple and straightforward. The words come from The Sermon On the Mount. We are to love our enemies, because God loves them, too. God made the sun rise on and the rain come down on all of us, all of us, His creations. That is all set forth in those verses, in Matthew 6, I think. Love is not just for any one group of people, whether they be Jews or Christians or Muslims or Americans or Israelis or Iranians or any other group.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Sherri      be not deceived   I read your posts     they are idiotic

    good of you to admit that you are quoting a translation of a translation of a translation of a translation---that was compiled a few hundred years after Jesus died        the compilers being very much POLITICALLY MOTIVATED and somewhat as idiotic as are you.     Jesus was a good pharisee jew------too bad the people of your ilk perverted his words and later on USED them to justify the murder of hundreds of millions


----------



## toomuchtime_

irosie91 said:


> Sherri      be not deceived   I read your posts     they are idiotic
> 
> good of you to admit that you are quoting a translation of a translation of a translation of a translation---that was compiled a few hundred years after Jesus died        the compilers being very much POLITICALLY MOTIVATED and somewhat as idiotic as are you.     Jesus was a good pharisee jew------too bad the people of your ilk perverted his words and later on USED them to justify the murder of hundreds of millions



Jesus a Pharisee?  I always thought of him as more of a Sadducee because of his efforts to reform Temple worship.


----------



## irosie91

toomuchtime_ said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri      be not deceived   I read your posts     they are idiotic
> 
> good of you to admit that you are quoting a translation of a translation of a translation of a translation---that was compiled a few hundred years after Jesus died        the compilers being very much POLITICALLY MOTIVATED and somewhat as idiotic as are you.     Jesus was a good pharisee jew------too bad the people of your ilk perverted his words and later on USED them to justify the murder of hundreds of millions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus a Pharisee?  I always thought of him as more of a Sadducee because of his efforts to reform Temple worship.
Click to expand...


what  "efforts"   are those?     There is not a word in the New Testament suggesting a  "reformation"   of the  temple----other than his insistence that the foreign exchange of money in the temple court yard be terminated     THAT WAS A SADDUCEEAN project and a pet peeve of the pharisees


----------



## toomuchtime_

SonofSkywalker said:


> Whoever sick f*** burned alive this 11-month old baby is a sicko and deserves to burn in hell for of all eternity, in the situation that they were intentionally trying to harm civilians. If not, they still are a very messed up person. I think that both sides are doing wrong, evil things, in this Israel-Palestine Conflict. There is no good or evil side, just a gray areas..............
> 
> Both sides commit evil deeds in war. Also, Jesus would not approve of the bastard soldier that harmed an innocent baby...............



No one intentionally burned this baby.  The Gaza terrorists hide personnel and weapons in densely populated residential areas using the civilians as human shields and this makes some civilian casualties inevitable as the IDF goes after legitimate military targets.


----------



## toomuchtime_

SonofSkywalker said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri hates Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sherri hates seeing civilians murdered, as Israel is doing right now in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both the Israelis and the Palestinians are racists who don't want to coexist with each other. Somebody should just unify the two groups into one country. The racist Zionists are now forced to live with the Palestinians, and the racist Palestinians now have to live in the same country as the Israelis.
> 
> Hamas is a bunch of sickos for targeting Israeli civilians/citizens...................
> 
> Israel doesn't even allow Bedouins to live on their land, suck racist Zionist freaks!!!!!
> 
> Honestly, both sides/groups are evil. Why can't we just accept that?????
> 
> Racism is so ******* stupid........
Click to expand...


Both Arabs and Jews live peacefully in Israel, but Jews are unwelcome in Gaza or in the areas of the West Bank controlled by the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, under PA law, it is a capital offense to sell land to a Jew.  Bedouins do live on their land in Israel, and many of them join the IDF to fight against Israel's enemies.


----------



## irosie91

There is no question that  RACISM in the MIDDLE EAST  is the major problem       But the issue does not exist as an isolated problem between Israel and the  "palestinians"      Racism plagues  THE ENTIRE MIDDLE EAST     and even includes  IRAN.    Unless the IMPERIALIST AND RACIST  ambitions of  arabist islamicists  can be ended-----there can be no peace.   The most logical place to start is   SAUDI ARABIA      a complete end to the concept of the ISLAMIC STATE  will bring peace to the entire region.    A good place to start would be   ----the construction of   CHRISTIAN CHURCHES,   HINDU TEMPLES  and  SYNAGOGUES in Mecca


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Sherri      be not deceived   I read your posts     they are idiotic
> 
> good of you to admit that you are quoting a translation of a translation of a translation of a translation---that was compiled a few hundred years after Jesus died        the compilers being very much POLITICALLY MOTIVATED and somewhat as idiotic as are you.     Jesus was a good pharisee jew------too bad the people of your ilk perverted his words and later on USED them to justify the murder of hundreds of millions


J esus words, Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbor, and hate thy enemy. But I say unto you, Love your enemies bless them that curse you do good to them that hate you and pray for them which despitefully use you and persecute you. That you may be the children of your Father which is in heaven for he maketh the sun rise on the just and the unjust. Matthew 6: 43-45


----------



## eots

toomuchtime_ said:


> sonofskywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> whoever sick f*** burned alive this 11-month old baby is a sicko and deserves to burn in hell for of all eternity, in the situation that they were intentionally trying to harm civilians. If not, they still are a very messed up person. I think that both sides are doing wrong, evil things, in this israel-palestine conflict. There is no good or evil side, just a gray areas..............
> 
> Both sides commit evil deeds in war. Also, jesus would not approve of the bastard soldier that harmed an innocent baby...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one intentionally burned this baby.  The gaza terrorists hide personnel and weapons in densely populated residential areas using the civilians as human shields and this makes some civilian casualties inevitable as the idf goes after legitimate military targets.
Click to expand...


is that what they told you


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie, I reject and renounce Hate, hate that fuels all wars. I reject a nd renounce war, in all circumstances. And that is following Jesus teachings. Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SonofSkywalker said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SonofSkywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever sick f*** burned alive this 11-month old baby is a sicko and deserves to burn in hell for of all eternity, in the situation that they were intentionally trying to harm civilians. If not, they still are a very messed up person. I think that both sides are doing wrong, evil things, in this Israel-Palestine Conflict. There is no good or evil side, just a gray areas..............
> 
> Both sides commit evil deeds in war. Also, Jesus would not approve of the bastard soldier that harmed an innocent baby...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one intentionally burned this baby.  The Gaza terrorists hide personnel and weapons in densely populated residential areas using the civilians as human shields and this makes some civilian casualties inevitable as the IDF goes after legitimate military targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is also inevitable that enemy soldiers die during a wars. However, killing women, children, and citizens/civilians is a TOTALLY different story. No offense, I'm am not questioning your intelligence or your knowledge or anything like that, but how do you know that the Israelis were not intentionally trying to kill/harm innocent civilians???????
Click to expand...


Skywalker     ---all science depends on  DATA     There is absolutely no evidence to support the contention that  Israelis are seeking to kill   arab children   but there is OVERWHELMING evidence that many arab muslims seek to kill  Israeli children.    A simple example  >>>  have you ever heard of an Israeli  SNEAKING INTO A HOUSE for the purpose of slittng the throat of an arab child?        Slitting throats is a "HONORABLE"  feat for muslims-----christians, jews,  hindus       etc      in many placed in the world  EVEN NOW.      In Kenya      christians and HINDUS  are the victims------the heads of little girls end up in the dust -----hindu and christian       YOU NEED DATA


----------



## toomuchtime_

SonofSkywalker said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence in the New Testament that  given the circumstances---jesus would oppose FIGHTING ---in battle----against the roman occupation      His action in the Temple Court Yard against the   FOREIGN EXCHANGE  that was know by the pharisees to be rife with a   SADDUCEE/ROMAN collaborative  graft program -------was actually violent
> 
> poor sherri knows nothing about the   ISA  she imagines she "worships"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Christian but I am still confused on this issue. Does War go against the Bible? Is it a sin? I think it is, because, when somebody dies during/in a war, their soul either goes to heaven or to hell, and if they had lived on, they could have been saved and gone to heaven;the enemy soldier during the war ended their chance at salvation for some temporary/earthly goal.................
Click to expand...


The same questions could be asked about a firefighter who dies on the job, so I'm not sure you can draw any conclusions about war on this basis.  Some Christian denominations believe you can attain Grace if you accept Christ as your Saviour, so in these cases, I suppose a soldier or fire fighter would go to heaven or hell depending on what was in his/her heart at the time of his/her death.  Other denominations believe that your eternal abode has been predetermined so which place you go to won't be effected by going to war or not.  

So there's no one answer for all Christians, but for all people war, even for the best of reasons, is a horrible thing that requires even the best people to behave in barbaric ways, and even if it does not effect whether you will go to heaven or hell, if you are a person worth saving, it will trouble your heart and mind long after it is over.


----------



## toomuchtime_

SonofSkywalker said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SonofSkywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever sick f*** burned alive this 11-month old baby is a sicko and deserves to burn in hell for of all eternity, in the situation that they were intentionally trying to harm civilians. If not, they still are a very messed up person. I think that both sides are doing wrong, evil things, in this Israel-Palestine Conflict. There is no good or evil side, just a gray areas..............
> 
> Both sides commit evil deeds in war. Also, Jesus would not approve of the bastard soldier that harmed an innocent baby...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one intentionally burned this baby.  The Gaza terrorists hide personnel and weapons in densely populated residential areas using the civilians as human shields and this makes some civilian casualties inevitable as the IDF goes after legitimate military targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is also inevitable that enemy soldiers die during a wars. However, killing women, children, and citizens/civilians is a TOTALLY different story. No offense, I'm am not questioning your intelligence or your knowledge or anything like that, but how do you know that the Israelis were not intentionally trying to kill/harm innocent civilians???????
Click to expand...


No offense taken.  No one can answer for every soldier, but as matter of policy, it is safe to say that child was not the intended victim.  Civilian deaths, especially those of children, does nothing to advance any Israeli objective and does great harm to Israel by lowering morale among the soldiers and the Israeli public and they weaken international support for Israel.  Here is an article that describes some of the efforts Israel has taken to avoid killing civilians.



> The radio message to the Israel Air Force pilot en route to bombing a Hamas rocket launcher in Gaza came in loud and clear: Abort mission.
> 
> Civilians spotted, the pilot was told.
> 
> It was one of many occasions in which pilots were ordered to call off air strikes in the last moment, after real-time footage of the target area revealed the presence of Palestinian non-combatants.
> 
> The IAF is dealing with an enemy keen on using the densely populated Gaza Strip as a rocket base, often shooting the projectiles from the tops of residential buildings, or near schools, mosques, and other public places.





> While the IDF makes major efforts to avoid harming civilians, such as distributing warning leaflets instructing noncombatants to stay away from areas used by Hamas to fire on Israel, phoning- in warnings, and deliberately missing targets on the first strike, to give civilians time to leave, these attempts at caution dont always succeed.



Dealing with Hamas

Just today, in anticipation of an intensified operation, the IDF dropped leaflets over Gaza City advising civilians to evacuate the northern part of the city to the open area just south of Gaza City where humanitarian aid will be available through one of the border crossings.  Hours later, Hamas broadcast advice to the civilians to remain because civilian deaths help Hamas' propaganda campaign and harm Israel's war effort.


----------



## toomuchtime_

SonofSkywalker said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SonofSkywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Israelis and the Palestinians are racists who don't want to coexist with each other. Somebody should just unify the two groups into one country. The racist Zionists are now forced to live with the Palestinians, and the racist Palestinians now have to live in the same country as the Israelis.
> 
> Hamas is a bunch of sickos for targeting Israeli civilians/citizens...................
> 
> Israel doesn't even allow Bedouins to live on their land, suck racist Zionist freaks!!!!!
> 
> Honestly, both sides/groups are evil. Why can't we just accept that?????
> 
> Racism is so ******* stupid........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Arabs and Jews live peacefully in Israel, but Jews are unwelcome in Gaza or in the areas of the West Bank controlled by the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, under PA law, it is a capital offense to sell land to a Jew.  Bedouins do live on their land in Israel, and many of them join the IDF to fight against Israel's enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Palestinians are racists too.......... Why, though, why do they hate Jews so much????? Why can't people agree to coexist and let go of racial/ethnic differences. Racism is one thing, starting wars and armed conflicts over it is a totally different story. This war is so sickening and unnecessary, that it's is beyond sad...........
Click to expand...


Really good questions and I don't think there are any easy answers.  Arab anti semitism dates back to the founding of Islam and the persecution of Jews in Arab/Muslim lands was codified into the legal systems of most of these countries.  The first pogroms (massacres) of Jews on European soil were committed by Muslims in Cordoba in 1011 and in Granada in 1066, and there have been a steady stream of Arab/Muslim pogroms rivaling in frequency and intensity the persecution of Jews in Europe until the mid 20th century.  So while the precipitating events that lead to violence may be current disputes, the distrust and antipathy that has grown for centuries tends to make it more difficult to have meaningful negotiations.

Pogrom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kvetch

SonofSkywalker said:


> The Eastern Theater during WW2 was all to retaliate against Pearl Harbor. So I wouldn't doubt that Israel did the same........


the eastern theatre in ww2??

you usa folx must mean japan and the pacific

we in europe have that phrase but mean the eastern font; hitler vs soviet union

that's where hitler was defeated; 25 million red army and civilians dead
they are the no 1 heroes in the fight against hitler

usa and uk were sideshows who did at most 20% of the fighting against the nazis

did you yankees know that???

you won the war against japan
but soviet union won the war against hitler
with usa and uk help, of course


----------



## irosie91

wrong    mamzer-----it was the SNOW   that defeated the German army----the russian weather did it      That which KILLED ADOLF ABU ALI HITLER  was-----the russian army------they were coming and were capable of raping  ANYTHING


----------



## kvetch

toomuchtime_ said:


> SonofSkywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sherri hates seeing civilians murdered, as Israel is doing right now in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Israelis and the Palestinians are racists who don't want to coexist with each other. Somebody should just unify the two groups into one country. The racist Zionists are now forced to live with the Palestinians, and the racist Palestinians now have to live in the same country as the Israelis.
> 
> Hamas is a bunch of sickos for targeting Israeli civilians/citizens...................
> 
> Israel doesn't even allow Bedouins to live on their land, suck racist Zionist freaks!!!!!
> 
> Honestly, both sides/groups are evil. Why can't we just accept that?????
> 
> Racism is so ******* stupid........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both Arabs and Jews live peacefully in Israel, but Jews are unwelcome in Gaza or in the areas of the West Bank controlled by the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, under PA law, it is a capital offense to sell land to a Jew.  Bedouins do live on their land in Israel, and many of them join the IDF to fight against Israel's enemies.
Click to expand...

too much dishonesty there, haver

bedouins are being ethnically cleansed by israel in both west bank and negev and you know it

gazans dont welcome jews because you f*****  well stole 25%  of gaza 
then had to be kicked out by hamas...........
would you welcome guests like that??  
Of course not....nobody would

hasbara has its limits, haver


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> wrong    mamzer-----it was the SNOW   that defeated the German army----the russian weather did it      That which KILLED ADOLF ABU ALI HITLER  was-----the russian army------they were coming and were capable of raping  ANYTHING


well i wish it would fucking snow in gaza and west bank then!


----------



## kvetch

SonofSkywalker said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SonofSkywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever sick f*** burned alive this 11-month old baby is a sicko and deserves to burn in hell for of all eternity, in the situation that they were intentionally trying to harm civilians. If not, they still are a very messed up person. I think that both sides are doing wrong, evil things, in this Israel-Palestine Conflict. There is no good or evil side, just a gray areas..............
> 
> Both sides commit evil deeds in war. Also, Jesus would not approve of the bastard soldier that harmed an innocent baby...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one intentionally burned this baby.  The Gaza terrorists hide personnel and weapons in densely populated residential areas using the civilians as human shields and this makes some civilian casualties inevitable as the IDF goes after legitimate military targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is also inevitable that enemy soldiers die during a wars. However, killing women, children, and citizens/civilians is a TOTALLY different story. No offense, I'm am not questioning your intelligence or your knowledge or anything like that, but how do you know that the Israelis were not intentionally trying to kill/harm innocent civilians???????
Click to expand...

well israel has targeted and killed arab journalists 3 times so far in gaza

other than that israel really has NOT targeted civilians at all

it has tried hard thie time not to kill anyone but hamas targets

israel has learned this lesson from cast lead which was a mega disaster for israel and gaza

and the world is watching closely...that's the main reasons

israel has carried out over 1000 drone strikes

about 120 palestinian deaths so far

if as the stoopid pallywood posters claim israel is targeting babies or civilians

then israel has the worst army and air farce in the world

which, sadly, aint true

so bollocks to the lies being sherried out here
thay are an insult to anyone's intelligence


----------



## kvetch

*A FEW FACTS ABOUT GAZA*

90% of gazans and their families used to live in the areas they are firing their pathetic f'ing psycho murdering rockets into

there were absolutely NO jews south of ashdod on the south coast, not ever in all history.

There was just ONE small jewish colony north east of gaza in 1948. Inland. That's all 

Look at the map for yourself; it's crystal clear and easy to find on the net..

so the area was given to the arabs not the jews by the UN in 1948 
under the partition plan and israel's legal sovereignty is doubtful in that area'

israel itself doesn't recognise the 1948 or 1967 or any borders 
or international law on its borders or refugees, does it?? 

So why should the gazans??

ashkelon in 1948 was an arab city called Majdal  
siderot a village called najaf

they were all expelled by force for 8 years after the war of 1948 ended, 
then viciously oppressed by egypt then israel for 45 years 
and long before they started to respond with violence

those that tried to return were shot on sight as "infiltrators"

all arab villages mosques and towns in the whole area 
were systematically destroyed and replaced, 
often by recent russian immigrants, 
half of whom are not even jewish

the gazans wont recognise israel's right to keep their land. 

they have this wierd idea that what was stolen from them by force 
should be returned to them. 

I think it's called property rights. ever heard of that. ???

israel in the form of that great humanitarian General Ariel Sharon himself 
financed Hamas for years between 1967 and the first intifada 
to divide the gazans between secular PLO and religious Hamas.. 

total israelis killed by ALL gazan rockets ever 17
gazans killed in cast lead alone 1300

total gazans killed by israel all together many ,many thousands...tens of thousands


----------



## toomuchtime_

kvetch said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SonofSkywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Israelis and the Palestinians are racists who don't want to coexist with each other. Somebody should just unify the two groups into one country. The racist Zionists are now forced to live with the Palestinians, and the racist Palestinians now have to live in the same country as the Israelis.
> 
> Hamas is a bunch of sickos for targeting Israeli civilians/citizens...................
> 
> Israel doesn't even allow Bedouins to live on their land, suck racist Zionist freaks!!!!!
> 
> Honestly, both sides/groups are evil. Why can't we just accept that?????
> 
> Racism is so ******* stupid........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Arabs and Jews live peacefully in Israel, but Jews are unwelcome in Gaza or in the areas of the West Bank controlled by the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, under PA law, it is a capital offense to sell land to a Jew.  Bedouins do live on their land in Israel, and many of them join the IDF to fight against Israel's enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too much dishonesty there, haver
> 
> bedouins are being ethnically cleansed by israel in both west bank and negev and you know it
> 
> gazans dont welcome jews because you f*****  well stole 25%  of gaza
> then had to be kicked out by hamas...........
> would you welcome guests like that??
> Of course not....nobody would
> 
> hasbara has its limits, haver
Click to expand...


Too much ignorance and bigotry in your post.  The Bedouins are not being ethnically cleansed, no matter how much you relish waving that term around, there are simply some disputes abut illegal building.  Nearly all building in Israel takes place on state lands and everyone, Jew, Arab, Christian, etc. has to attain the proper approvals before building can start and all complain about how long it takes.  The Bedouins who were kicked out of their village, which was pretty much of a shanty town, because they had not waited for permits b before building, were provided with another village a short distance away.  Saying they were ethnically cleansed is a baseless lie.  

Your claim of land theft is another baseless lie.  It doesn't become "their land" just because you think it should.  Gaza was always a hotbed on terrorist activity, and after 1967, Israel had to create a security zone to prevent attacks into Israel.  The amount of land that was used to establish Israeli communities was tiny, not 25%, and there is no basis on which to designate it as Arab land.

You might try thinking your way through some of these issues instead of just drooling out propaganda lines whenever the mood strikes you.  Again, things are not necessarily true just because saying them makes you feel good.


----------



## irosie91

toomuch----kvetch is in  MAMZER mode-----do not bother to contradict him-----nothing will help right now


----------



## kvetch

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Arabs and Jews live peacefully in Israel, but Jews are unwelcome in Gaza or in the areas of the West Bank controlled by the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, under PA law, it is a capital offense to sell land to a Jew.  Bedouins do live on their land in Israel, and many of them join the IDF to fight against Israel's enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> too much dishonesty there, haver
> 
> bedouins are being ethnically cleansed by israel in both west bank and negev and you know it
> 
> gazans dont welcome jews because you f*****  well stole 25%  of gaza
> then had to be kicked out by hamas...........
> would you welcome guests like that??
> Of course not....nobody would
> 
> hasbara has its limits, haver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much ignorance and bigotry in your post.  The Bedouins are not being ethnically cleansed, no matter how much you relish waving that term around, there are simply some disputes abut illegal building.  Nearly all building in Israel takes place on state lands and everyone, Jew, Arab, Christian, etc. has to attain the proper approvals before building can start and all complain about how long it takes.  The Bedouins who were kicked out of their village, which was pretty much of a shanty town, because they had not waited for permits b before building, were provided with another village a short distance away.  Saying they were ethnically cleansed is a baseless lie.
> 
> Your claim of land theft is another baseless lie.  It doesn't become "their land" just because you think it should.  Gaza was always a hotbed on terrorist activity, and after 1967, Israel had to create a security zone to prevent attacks into Israel.  The amount of land that was used to establish Israeli communities was tiny, not 25%, and there is no basis on which to designate it as Arab land.
> 
> You might try thinking your way through some of these issues instead of just drooling out propaganda lines whenever the mood strikes you.  Again, things are not necessarily true just because saying them makes you feel good.
Click to expand...

"you might try thinking your way through some of these issues *instead of just drooling out propaganda lines *whenever the mood strikes you. Again, things are not necessarily true just because saying them makes you feel good."

i think that applies to both of us, haver

so lets try and do what you say

i suggest we switch sides

i will put the best case for israel re bedouins that i can
and you do the same for the arabs

that way we would BOTH have to  rethink, woulddn't we??

do you accept the challenge, sir?

if so, game on..........


----------



## Intense

SonofSkywalker said:


> The Eastern Theater during WW2 was all to retaliate against Pearl Harbor. So I wouldn't doubt that Israel did the same........



I think the word you are looking for is Avenge. Yet, there was so much more at stake.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> toomuch----kvetch is in  MAMZER mode-----do not bother to contradict him-----nothing will help right now


did you see the photos i sent you sweetie

mamzer indeed!!


----------



## irosie91

kvetch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> toomuch----kvetch is in  MAMZER mode-----do not bother to contradict him-----nothing will help right now
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the photos i sent you sweetie
> 
> mamzer indeed!!
Click to expand...


trouble with e-mail-----haven't looked at it for weeks and now it seems to have mostly disappeared -----the only thing there is the large teddy and the small teddy and the grapes----ALL OTHER MAIL IS GONE


----------



## TannieLve

irosie91 said:


> There are LOTS OF JEWISH PACIFISTS in the world     Sherri     some even went to jail rather than fight in world war II-----along side  QUAKERS
> Their issue is often   "IT IS BETTER TO BE KILLED THAN TO KILL"
> see?    I have known a few.    both jewish pacifist and quaker pacifists
> right here in the USA       Your Israeli pacifist does not impress me  any
> more than the quaker and jewish pacifists who spent time in Leavenworth.
> 
> I do have a high regard for quakers in other contexts-----they opposed slavery
> in the USA   adamantly and actively  -----as opposed to people of your ilk.
> Isa respectors  do not oppose killing nor to they oppose slavery as even a
> mininal review of history reveals
> As to the historic  Jesus aka Yeshua   aka  Yehoshua ben Mara-----there is clear indication that he was not a pacifist in the sense that Quakers often are---he was a pacifist in the sense that    HILLEL and  AARON was  as is clearly indicated in the words attributed to him  and his actions against rome




You are a fkn true evil bitch, Irose.


----------



## irosie91

TannieLve said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS OF JEWISH PACIFISTS in the world     Sherri     some even went to jail rather than fight in world war II-----along side  QUAKERS
> Their issue is often   "IT IS BETTER TO BE KILLED THAN TO KILL"
> see?    I have known a few.    both jewish pacifist and quaker pacifists
> right here in the USA       Your Israeli pacifist does not impress me  any
> more than the quaker and jewish pacifists who spent time in Leavenworth.
> 
> I do have a high regard for quakers in other contexts-----they opposed slavery
> in the USA   adamantly and actively  -----as opposed to people of your ilk.
> Isa respectors  do not oppose killing nor to they oppose slavery as even a
> mininal review of history reveals
> As to the historic  Jesus aka Yeshua   aka  Yehoshua ben Mara-----there is clear indication that he was not a pacifist in the sense that Quakers often are---he was a pacifist in the sense that    HILLEL and  AARON was  as is clearly indicated in the words attributed to him  and his actions against rome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fkn true evil bitch, Irose.
Click to expand...



ok tannie----you have again demonstrated that you learned public speaking in the gutter-----and nothing else        I am not at all surprised at your fart-----you never did bother to provide a  BASIS for the logic of inflicting your stench in public places    -----it does grieve me that you resent the fact that  draft objectors were sent to Leavenworth -----but I assure you ----I had nothing to do with it      Or is it the fact that Quakers in the US adamantly objected to slavery?        Why does that fact bother you?.   I find it ADMIRABLE      They were the people who often provided for the  escapees       Is that bad?


----------



## toomuchtime_

kvetch said:


> *A FEW FACTS ABOUT GAZA*
> 
> 90% of gazans and their families used to live in the areas they are firing their pathetic f'ing psycho murdering rockets into
> 
> there were absolutely NO jews south of ashdod on the south coast, not ever in all history.
> 
> There was just ONE small jewish colony north east of gaza in 1948. Inland. That's all
> 
> Look at the map for yourself; it's crystal clear and easy to find on the net..
> 
> so the area was given to the arabs not the jews by the UN in 1948
> under the partition plan and israel's legal sovereignty is doubtful in that area'
> 
> israel itself doesn't recognise the 1948 or 1967 or any borders
> or international law on its borders or refugees, does it??
> 
> So why should the gazans??
> 
> ashkelon in 1948 was an arab city called Majdal
> siderot a village called najaf
> 
> they were all expelled by force for 8 years after the war of 1948 ended,
> then viciously oppressed by egypt then israel for 45 years
> and long before they started to respond with violence
> 
> those that tried to return were shot on sight as "infiltrators"
> 
> all arab villages mosques and towns in the whole area
> were systematically destroyed and replaced,
> often by recent russian immigrants,
> half of whom are not even jewish
> 
> the gazans wont recognise israel's right to keep their land.
> 
> they have this wierd idea that what was stolen from them by force
> should be returned to them.
> 
> I think it's called property rights. ever heard of that. ???
> 
> israel in the form of that great humanitarian General Ariel Sharon himself
> financed Hamas for years between 1967 and the first intifada
> to divide the gazans between secular PLO and religious Hamas..
> 
> total israelis killed by ALL gazan rockets ever 17
> gazans killed in cast lead alone 1300
> 
> total gazans killed by israel all together many ,many thousands...tens of thousands



Still more lies.  Even the Palestinian Census Bureau estimates that only about 67%, not 90%, of the population of Gaza are refugees and of these refugees, and of these refugees, who not be considered refugees after three generation anywhere else in the world, few ever lived in what is now Israel.  

The Arabs were not evacuated from Najaf or Majdal eight years after the war.  Najaf was evacuated before the war as a part of Project Dan because it lay in the path the Egyptian army would take when trying to invade Israel and the Israelis wanted to deny the Egyptians a base.  Majdal was an Egyptian forward base and the Arabs living it were evacuated in Nov. 1948 when Israel captured the town, not eight years later.  

After the war, Israel passed laws establishing a commission to process and adjudicate claims for the return/compensation for property and the right to return to their homes from people internally and externally displaced by the war.  The law specified that claimants had the right to appeal to the courts if they were not satisfied with the commission's decision.  Since Israel nationalized nearly all the land not already owned by private owners still in place or by the Jewish agency, it was likely authenticated claims would be settled with compensation instead of the return of property.  There were many claims from Arabs who had been internally displaced but not from those who had been externally displaced.  The commission stayed open until the mid 1970's because no more claims were being filed.

Gaza was awash with UN workers and other NGO's after the war, and these people would have been able to advise the refugees of their rights, so there is no reason to believe that innocent Arabs were shot as infiltrators when merely trying to return to their old homes.  The fact is Israel suffered nearly nightly raids from both Gaza and the West Bank, there is every reason to believe those Arabs who crossed the border without permission and failed to stop when ordered to were infiltrators.

Arabs who filed claims for the return of property or to return to their former homes after the war and who were turned down, might have grounds for believing their land had been stolen from them, but those who never filed claims can fairly be said to have abandoned their claims.  

This pile of bullshit you are posting to try to justify Arab hate crimes against Israeli civilians mark you as no different from Sherri.  Even if your rants are a little less loony than her's are, they are just as dishonest.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SonofSkywalker said:


> The Eastern Theater during WW2 was all to retaliate against Pearl Harbor. So I wouldn't doubt that Israel did the same........



SonofSkywalker, 

Do you understand the underlying conflict is all about Israel's Occupation of Palestine? East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza are all lands the Palestinian people have a right of self determination in, a right under intl law to form a state in that land? Israel has Occupied these lands since 1967 and has been moving illegal settlers into these lands in violation of The  Fourth Geneva Convention, ever since 1947, there are now over 500,000 illegal settlers living on lands stolen from Palestinians. Israel has been ethnically cleansing the land and subjecting the indigenous Palestinian people to land thefts and human rights abuses for close to 70 years. So many people don't really know what this conflict is all about, which is a people's struggle to be free, free from Occupation and have basic human rights respected, that intl laws gurantees to all peoples. 

The conflict is a people seeking human dignity and human rights and to live on the land of their ancestors, much like what the people of South Africa faced, battling Apartheid, what black Americans struggled for in seeking equal rights in the US,  freedom from Colonialism India struggled for under Gandhi, freedoms the people of Ireland struggled for. 

Bassem Tamimi says it so well, in his statement to an Apartheid Israeli Court, and his story is essentially the story of all of the Palestinians in Palestine, who today number 5 or 6million in number, this includes Palestinians in Isreal (1 million), and the Occupied Palestinian Territories (EastJerusalem and the West Bank, between 2.5 and 3 million, Gaza 1.7 million) , they make up 40% or more of the population of all of Israel and Palestine. And refugees ethnically cleansed from Palestine and living elsewhere are in the millions. Under intl law, they have a right to return to the lands they were ethnically cleansed from. 

"I was born at the same time as the Occupation and have been living under its inherent inhumanity, inequality, racism and lack of freedom ever since. Yet, despite all this, my belief in human values and the need for peace in this land have never been shaken. Suffering and oppression did not fill my heart with hatred for anyone, nor did they kindle feelings of revenge. To the contrary, they reinforced my belief in peace and national standing as an adequate response to the inhumanity of Occupation.

International law guarantees the right of occupied people to resist Occupation. In practicing my right, I have called for and organized peaceful popular demonstrations against the Occupation, settler attacks and the theft of more than half of the land of my village, Nabi Saleh, where the graves of my ancestors have lain since time immemorial."


Bassem Tamimi&#8217;s full statement to the Israeli Military Court on 5 June, 2011: | nabi saleh solidarity

Israel has power, they occupy the land, and they want to keep it that way, as ethnic cleansing continues, it never stops, nor do the human rights abuses, like land thefts, unlawful imprisonments, unlawful killings, torture, imprisonment of young children, sexual abuse of children, torture of children, unequal rights, house demolitions, attacking children walking to school, destruction of olive trees, in Bethlehem, attacks on churches, a killing of a priest in a church in 2002, in Jenin, demolishing houses with the residents still inside, using civilains as human shields, in  Gaza attacks on houses, attacks on mosques, attacks on churches, attacks on schools, attacks on UN shelters, attacks on hospitals. attacks on ambulances, attacking fleeing civilians, attacking civilians with white flags, denying the hurt medical care, attacking infrastructure, using white phosphorous on civilians, using experimental weapons like D.I.M.E. on civilians (typically causes amputations of legs. used against civilians and children and everyone), the list goes on and on and on. And all of thsi has been going on for close to 70 years now.

Sherri


----------



## toomuchtime_

kvetch said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> too much dishonesty there, haver
> 
> bedouins are being ethnically cleansed by israel in both west bank and negev and you know it
> 
> gazans dont welcome jews because you f*****  well stole 25%  of gaza
> then had to be kicked out by hamas...........
> would you welcome guests like that??
> Of course not....nobody would
> 
> hasbara has its limits, haver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much ignorance and bigotry in your post.  The Bedouins are not being ethnically cleansed, no matter how much you relish waving that term around, there are simply some disputes abut illegal building.  Nearly all building in Israel takes place on state lands and everyone, Jew, Arab, Christian, etc. has to attain the proper approvals before building can start and all complain about how long it takes.  The Bedouins who were kicked out of their village, which was pretty much of a shanty town, because they had not waited for permits b before building, were provided with another village a short distance away.  Saying they were ethnically cleansed is a baseless lie.
> 
> Your claim of land theft is another baseless lie.  It doesn't become "their land" just because you think it should.  Gaza was always a hotbed on terrorist activity, and after 1967, Israel had to create a security zone to prevent attacks into Israel.  The amount of land that was used to establish Israeli communities was tiny, not 25%, and there is no basis on which to designate it as Arab land.
> 
> You might try thinking your way through some of these issues instead of just drooling out propaganda lines whenever the mood strikes you.  Again, things are not necessarily true just because saying them makes you feel good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you might try thinking your way through some of these issues *instead of just drooling out propaganda lines *whenever the mood strikes you. Again, things are not necessarily true just because saying them makes you feel good."
> 
> i think that applies to both of us, haver
> 
> so lets try and do what you say
> 
> i suggest we switch sides
> 
> i will put the best case for israel re bedouins that i can
> and you do the same for the arabs
> 
> that way we would BOTH have to  rethink, woulddn't we??
> 
> do you accept the challenge, sir?
> 
> if so, game on..........
Click to expand...


I have thought my way through these issues, but in post after post you demonstrate you have never taken the trouble to but rely on your emotions to determine what you will claim as true.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Arabs and Jews live peacefully in Israel, but Jews are unwelcome in Gaza or in the areas of the West Bank controlled by the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, under PA law, it is a capital offense to sell land to a Jew.  Bedouins do live on their land in Israel, and many of them join the IDF to fight against Israel's enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> too much dishonesty there, haver
> 
> bedouins are being ethnically cleansed by israel in both west bank and negev and you know it
> 
> gazans dont welcome jews because you f*****  well stole 25%  of gaza
> then had to be kicked out by hamas...........
> would you welcome guests like that??
> Of course not....nobody would
> 
> hasbara has its limits, haver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much ignorance and bigotry in your post.  The Bedouins are not being ethnically cleansed, no matter how much you relish waving that term around, there are simply some disputes abut illegal building.  Nearly all building in Israel takes place on state lands and everyone, Jew, Arab, Christian, etc. has to attain the proper approvals before building can start and all complain about how long it takes.  The Bedouins who were kicked out of their village, which was pretty much of a shanty town, because they had not waited for permits b before building, were provided with another village a short distance away.  Saying they were ethnically cleansed is a baseless lie.
> 
> Your claim of land theft is another baseless lie.  It doesn't become "their land" just because you think it should.  Gaza was always a hotbed on terrorist activity, and after 1967, Israel had to create a security zone to prevent attacks into Israel.  The amount of land that was used to establish Israeli communities was tiny, not 25%, and there is no basis on which to designate it as Arab land.
> 
> You might try thinking your way through some of these issues instead of just drooling out propaganda lines whenever the mood strikes you.  Again, things are not necessarily true just because saying them makes you feel good.
Click to expand...


Human rights groups have certainly had much to say about Israel's human rights abuses against the Bedouin.

Off the Map - Human Rights Watch

http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/iopt0308webwcover.pdf

"Tens of thousands of Palestinian Arab Bedouin, the indigenous inhabitants of the
Negev region, live in informal shanty towns, or unrecognized villages, in the south
of Israel. Discriminatory land and planning policies have made it virtually impossible
for Bedouin to build legally where they live, and also exclude them from the states
development plans for the region. The state implements forced evictions, home
demolitions, and other punitive measures disproportionately against Bedouin as
compared with actions taken regarding structures owned by Jewish Israelis that do
not conform to planning law......"

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

TOOMUCH----kvetch is attempting  to develope talmudic skills----in a kind of------MAMZER STYLE----which---is actually not all that unusual   or even objectionable----just a bit annoying


----------



## irosie91

I was very much surprised at the  idea that  arabs left  some place in the western part of  Israel    EIGHT YEARS AFTER  1956-------for Gaza.     Some of the islamo nazi pig propaganda I read as a child ------focused on   GAZA  as   "THE CONCENTRATION CAMP THE JEWS MADE"    and the stuff was written BEFORE   1956       What is  1956?        as to Russian immigrants-----that did not happen way back then------it is far more recent


----------



## kvetch

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A FEW FACTS ABOUT GAZA*
> 
> 90% of gazans and their families used to live in the areas they are firing their pathetic f'ing psycho murdering rockets into
> 
> there were absolutely NO jews south of ashdod on the south coast, not ever in all history.
> 
> There was just ONE small jewish colony north east of gaza in 1948. Inland. That's all
> 
> Look at the map for yourself; it's crystal clear and easy to find on the net..
> 
> so the area was given to the arabs not the jews by the UN in 1948
> under the partition plan and israel's legal sovereignty is doubtful in that area'
> 
> israel itself doesn't recognise the 1948 or 1967 or any borders
> or international law on its borders or refugees, does it??
> 
> So why should the gazans??
> 
> ashkelon in 1948 was an arab city called Majdal
> siderot a village called najaf
> 
> they were all expelled by force for 8 years after the war of 1948 ended,
> then viciously oppressed by egypt then israel for 45 years
> and long before they started to respond with violence
> 
> those that tried to return were shot on sight as "infiltrators"
> 
> all arab villages mosques and towns in the whole area
> were systematically destroyed and replaced,
> often by recent russian immigrants,
> half of whom are not even jewish
> 
> the gazans wont recognise israel's right to keep their land.
> 
> they have this wierd idea that what was stolen from them by force
> should be returned to them.
> 
> I think it's called property rights. ever heard of that. ???
> 
> israel in the form of that great humanitarian General Ariel Sharon himself
> financed Hamas for years between 1967 and the first intifada
> to divide the gazans between secular PLO and religious Hamas..
> 
> total israelis killed by ALL gazan rockets ever 17
> gazans killed in cast lead alone 1300
> 
> total gazans killed by israel all together many ,many thousands...tens of thousands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still more lies.  Even the Palestinian Census Bureau estimates that only about 67%, not 90%, of the population of Gaza are refugees and of these refugees, and of these refugees, who not be considered refugees after three generation anywhere else in the world, few ever lived in what is now Israel.
> 
> The Arabs were not evacuated from Najaf or Majdal eight years after the war.  Najaf was evacuated before the war as a part of Project Dan because it lay in the path the Egyptian army would take when trying to invade Israel and the Israelis wanted to deny the Egyptians a base.  Majdal was an Egyptian forward base and the Arabs living it were evacuated in Nov. 1948 when Israel captured the town, not eight years later.
> 
> After the war, Israel passed laws establishing a commission to process and adjudicate claims for the return/compensation for property and the right to return to their homes from people internally and externally displaced by the war.  The law specified that claimants had the right to appeal to the courts if they were not satisfied with the commission's decision.  Since Israel nationalized nearly all the land not already owned by private owners still in place or by the Jewish agency, it was likely authenticated claims would be settled with compensation instead of the return of property.  There were many claims from Arabs who had been internally displaced but not from those who had been externally displaced.  The commission stayed open until the mid 1970's because no more claims were being filed.
> 
> Gaza was awash with UN workers and other NGO's after the war, and these people would have been able to advise the refugees of their rights, so there is no reason to believe that innocent Arabs were shot as infiltrators when merely trying to return to their old homes.  The fact is Israel suffered nearly nightly raids from both Gaza and the West Bank, there is every reason to believe those Arabs who crossed the border without permission and failed to stop when ordered to were infiltrators.
> 
> Arabs who filed claims for the return of property or to return to their former homes after the war and who were turned down, might have grounds for believing their land had been stolen from them, but those who never filed claims can fairly be said to have abandoned their claims.
> 
> This pile of bullshit you are posting to try to justify Arab hate crimes against Israeli civilians mark you as no different from Sherri.  Even if your rants are a little less loony than her's are, they are just as dishonest.
Click to expand...

wow!!

i have never heard those zionist rationalisations about gaza before

it takes my breath away, it really does

it's not that you are lying

it's just the lengths you and zios will go to to deny that you have done anything wrong, ever

this is what israel's leading expert on the 1948 exodus, Benny Morris writes about the ethnic cleansing of Majdal, now Ashkelon:

The Transfer of Al Majdal's Remaining Arabs to Gaza, 1950

Morris examined previously unpublished reports and memorandums pertaining to the transfer of Majdals Arabs to Gaza in 1950. The reports/memorandums were mostly in the Israel State Archive, Foreign Ministry (=ISA, FM) and the Labour Archives (Histadrut), Lavon Institute, Tel Aviv (=LA).

(p. 337&#8211;338): "At the beginning of September, Major V. H. Loriaux, a UN truce-observer and sometime acting chairman of the Israel&#8211;Egypt MAC (=Mixed Armistice Commission), interviewed some of the evacuees shortly after they reached the Gaza strip. He was told the Majdal Arabs, soon after being warned that they would shortly have to leave the town, were charged '1,650 Israeli pound for drinking water (it was free of charge previously)'. Loriaux was also told of 'delays'&#8212;before September&#8212;in the distribution of rations. The Arabs [...] had been penned in their ghetto, behind barbed wire and military checkpoints, and were rarely allowed out." (ISA-FM 2436/5bet.) Loriaux [...] complained that there had been cases were Arabs who had refused to move to Gaza being jailed. Israel denied this. (ISA FM 2436/5bet.)

 Morris concludes: "Majdal officially became Ashkelon in 1956, after passing through some nominal stations&#8212;Migdal-Gad and Migdal-Ashkelon. The three-sided (Israel, Egypt and UN) debate over whether the Arab departure had been "voluntary" or "coerced" by then was something of an irrelevance. The UN calls for a return 1950 was never heeded and the Majdal transferees were fated to linger on, for decades, indefinitely, in Gaza's grim, grimy refugee camps. What is clear is that after a year and a half of bureaucratic foot-dragging, the IDF in 1950 wanted this last concentration of Arabs in the southern coastal plain to leave, and engineered their departure.. The Majdal Arabs' own uneasiness at life as a ghettoized minority, under military rule, hemmed in by barbed wire and a pass system, dependent on Israeli handouts, largely unemployed and destitute, cut of from their relatives in Gaza and from the Arab world in general, served as a preparatory background. [...] When these [methods] proved insufficient with the remaining hard-core Histadrut-protected inhabitants, the army availed itself, in September and early October, of cruder methods&#8212;shooting in the night, threatening behaviour by the soldiery, unpleasant early-hour-of-the-morning visitations, frequent summons, and occasional arrests. The use of these methods was hidden from the Israeli public and, probably, lacked Cabinet authorization. To sweeten the pill, the military government offered some fulsome carrots in the form of financial incentives [...] Until Israel's Defence Ministry and Cabinet records are opened, the exact decision-making processes behind the Majdal transfer will remain unclear."

1948 and After - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

now Benny thinks that ALL the arabs should have been cleansed from ALL of PALESTINE

*BUT UNLIKE YOU HE IS HONEST ABOUT THAT AND ABOUT 1948*


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> I was very much surprised at the  idea that  arabs left  some place in the western part of  Israel    EIGHT YEARS AFTER  1956-------for Gaza.     Some of the islamo nazi pig propaganda I read as a child ------focused on   GAZA  as   "THE CONCENTRATION CAMP THE JEWS MADE"    and the stuff was written BEFORE   1956       What is  1956?        as to Russian immigrants-----that did not happen way back then------it is far more recent


Is Benny Morris, Israel's leading expert on the Arab Exodus from Palestine, 
who is quoting from Israeli Govt Archives............

1) An islamo nazi pig?
2) A Mamzer Historian
3) Something else that only your unique poetic skills can do justice to?

Note that he now thinks Israel should have chased All the Arabs out of all of Palestinel


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new war math invented by a  respecter of isa -------do terror-----slit the throats of infants----toss baby brain smashing nail bombs randomly into residential areas----make sure you do nothing to protect your own-----throw your own children under the  RETURN FIRE bombs-------count up the dead------you will definitely have more DEAD-------
> *****  YOU WIN  ********
> 
> in fact     the new war math as per sherri------GERMANY WON WORLD WAR II----thanks to the islamo nazi hero  ADOLF ABU ALI   who hid in his Berlin
> bunker whilst the starving children of berlin------got bombed just as    NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  hid in a steel walled bunker whilst the children of Lebanon took  RETURN FIRE
> 
> 
> 
> The baby killers are all Jews, why do you not respond to the Jews killing operation in the Gaza killing fields!
Click to expand...

How conveniently Sherri overlooks the Muslim baby killers in Southeast Asia, the Middle East and Africa.  I guess this is a good example of Muslims not saying anything against their fellow Muslims no matter what they do.  This is probably the reason that Sherri is no doubt only on message boards where she can bash the Jews and Israel and not on any message boards condemning what her brethren are doing to others.


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> toomuch----kvetch is in  MAMZER mode-----do not bother to contradict him-----nothing will help right now
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the photos i sent you sweetie
> 
> mamzer indeed!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trouble with e-mail-----haven't looked at it for weeks and now it seems to have mostly disappeared -----the only thing there is the large teddy and the small teddy and the grapes----ALL OTHER MAIL IS GONE
Click to expand...

sweetie the photo of your Mamzer is an attachment to the email

just click on the paper clip or whatever system your email has and you will see what you have adopted!!

the Teddy Bears depict how I the pink loony mamzer bear feel towards mummy bear, the brown teddy! 

there was no text in the email, so nothing has disappeared!


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> anyone interested in just what makes sherri tick------read the writings of  MAGDA GOEBBELS in the Berlin Bunker------she considered herself a
> PIOUS CHRISTIAN  and did indeed look angelic in her white veil that
> she wore to church-----the church scene of her wedding with Adolf
> abu Ali   in attendance is,   indeed,  lovely      She adored her six kids
> (i hope got that number right)   and her handsome husband Josef
> ---and her hero  ADOLF ABU ALI  ------she had to shove cyanide
> down the throats of  five  (?)  of the little kids-----but managed
> to write a heartfelt letter to her eldest son fighing for the VATERLAND
> at the front before doing so-------a noble woman---she did come
> to her stated conclusion that her children would not be able to live down
> the workings of their parents  ----thus the cyanide.      well---she was shit--
> but not as stupid as is sherri


Do you remember when Sherri showed up and got so excited like a little girl being given a handful of lollipops?  Another poster had said something and Sherri seemed so ecstatic and asked the poster if he was so and so posting on some other board.  I think Sherri thought it was going to be a walk in the park for her here and everyone was going to believe her Taqiyya   She was in for a rude surprise.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS OF JEWISH PACIFISTS in the world     Sherri     some even went to jail rather than fight in world war II-----along side  QUAKERS
> Their issue is often   "IT IS BETTER TO BE KILLED THAN TO KILL"
> see?    I have known a few.    both jewish pacifist and quaker pacifists
> right here in the USA       Your Israeli pacifist does not impress me  any
> more than the quaker and jewish pacifists who spent time in Leavenworth.
> 
> I do have a high regard for quakers in other contexts-----they opposed slavery
> in the USA   adamantly and actively  -----as opposed to people of your ilk.
> Isa respectors  do not oppose killing nor to they oppose slavery as even a
> mininal review of history reveals
> As to the historic  Jesus aka Yeshua   aka  Yehoshua ben Mara-----there is clear indication that he was not a pacifist in the sense that Quakers often are---he was a pacifist in the sense that    HILLEL and  AARON was  as is clearly indicated in the words attributed to him  and his actions against rome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Jesus says, love your enemy. We do not love our enemy by killing him.
> 
> He said what He said, as recorded in the Christian Gospels, not the words you desire to place in His mouth.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

It sure would be nice if Sherri could take her message over to her fellow Muslims and tell them to stop murdering people who are non Muslims and Muslims of different sects.  Jesus would so be proud of her if she would do this.  Are  you up to this challenge, Sherri, since there are so many people being killed in Muslim countries?


----------



## irosie91

mamzer------in context------at the time to which you refer----large portions of the jewish population in Israel were also in CAMPS       There was a huge demographic shift going on----the welfare of the  arabs in the  "camp"   gaza-----was the business of  EGYPT  not Israel       try to remember   GAZA WAS PART OF EGYPT       The  1950s  was virtually the dark ages  in that area of the world  at that time       As for the arabs who left   Ashkelon------under just what sort of conditions do you imagine they lived in Ashkelon before they left?        uhm   for someone who knows India--------you should be a bit more informed regarding------shanty towns ---mud floors ---no electricity    etc etc       There is no question----Gaza  DID REMAIN HELL     a lot longer than the transition camps in Israel --------what a shame-----the place had potential       if only the  UMMAH had not decided to turn them into  an HEREDITARY   un-SCHEDULED   CASTE

for the record-----I am not sure----I think the mud floor---no electricity etc  camps for jews were called    MABARAH     hubby is sleeping-----sorry       will let you know tomorrow


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS OF JEWISH PACIFISTS in the world     Sherri     some even went to jail rather than fight in world war II-----along side  QUAKERS
> Their issue is often   "IT IS BETTER TO BE KILLED THAN TO KILL"
> see?    I have known a few.    both jewish pacifist and quaker pacifists
> right here in the USA       Your Israeli pacifist does not impress me  any
> more than the quaker and jewish pacifists who spent time in Leavenworth.
> 
> I do have a high regard for quakers in other contexts-----they opposed slavery
> in the USA   adamantly and actively  -----as opposed to people of your ilk.
> Isa respectors  do not oppose killing nor to they oppose slavery as even a
> mininal review of history reveals
> As to the historic  Jesus aka Yeshua   aka  Yehoshua ben Mara-----there is clear indication that he was not a pacifist in the sense that Quakers often are---he was a pacifist in the sense that    HILLEL and  AARON was  as is clearly indicated in the words
> attributed to him  and his actions against rome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Jesus says, love your enemy. We do not love our enemy by killing him.
> 
> He said what He said, as recorded in the Christian Gospels, not the words you desire to place in His mouth.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure would be nice if Sherri could take her message over to her fellow Muslims and tell them to stop murdering people who are non Muslims and Muslims of different sects.  Jesus would so be proud of her if she would do this.  Are  you up to this challenge, Sherri, since there are so many people being killed in Muslim countries?
Click to expand...



Hoss---sherri insists that muslims are ALREADY FOLLOWERS OF  "JESUS"   (her version)
       Her version of jesus approves of muslims slitting the throats of kaffirin
---especially if they are jews        she never mentioned if it is ok to kill hindus
and christians


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> mamzer------in context------at the time to which you refer----large portions of the jewish population in Israel were also in CAMPS       There was a huge demographic shift going on----the welfare of the  arabs in the  "camp"   gaza-----was the business of  EGYPT  not Israel       try to remember   GAZA WAS PART OF EGYPT       The  1950s  was virtually the dark ages  in that area of the world  at that time       As for the arabs who left   Ashkelon------under just what sort of conditions do you imagine they lived in Ashkelon before they left?        uhm   for someone who knows India--------you should be a bit more informed regarding------shanty towns ---mud floors ---no electricity    etc etc       There is no question----Gaza  DID REMAIN HELL     a lot longer than the transition camps in Israel --------what a shame-----the place had potential       if only the  UMMAH had not decided to turn them into  an HEREDITARY   un-SCHEDULED   CASTE
> 
> for the record-----I am not sure----I think the mud floor---no electricity etc  camps for jews were called    MABARAH     hubby is sleeping-----sorry       will let you know tomorrow


I dont deny a word of what you say, sweetie

it was indeed a desperate time for all; jew and arab
and israel was accepting tens of thousands of arab jewish refugees too
i read they were sprayed with DDT insecticide on arrival in israel

as for mud floors and india
they aint exactly mud
they are covered with holy cow shit...lterally
i have done it myself with my own hands
it is clean, easy to clean and holy, too

maybe the syoopid arabs don't know that
the cow is worshipped in india as the mother
giving milk, shit and piss....all are used and revered

in USA the cow is tortured, genocided, eaten and milked to hell
by the cowboy culture on huge ranches like auschwitz
drugged up, over fed, separated from her calves
then you go buy what they call CREAM
tastes like it never heard of no cows   

you wouldn't think in your ultra male USA culture
that a cow was a female animal at all, would ya

indian milk tastes divine and all the products they make from it
sadly india is now adopting USA Auschwitz cow cultire

who is more developed, eh????


----------



## Hossfly

SonofSkywalker said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that  RACISM in the MIDDLE EAST  is the major problem       But the issue does not exist as an isolated problem between Israel and the  "palestinians"      Racism plagues  THE ENTIRE MIDDLE EAST     and even includes  IRAN.    Unless the IMPERIALIST AND RACIST  ambitions of  arabist islamicists  can be ended-----there can be no peace.   The most logical place to start is   SAUDI ARABIA      a complete end to the concept of the ISLAMIC STATE  will bring peace to the entire region.    A good place to start would be   ----the construction of   CHRISTIAN CHURCHES,   HINDU TEMPLES  and  SYNAGOGUES in Mecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of religon for all, bro. People have the right to practice Islam and be Muslims, just like they have the right to be Christians, Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, Sikhs, and stuff like that. However, I'm am strongly against Saudi Arabia's strict discriminatory laws against other religions; theocracy is a very bad idea!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

That is why civilized people are for freedom of religion.  It's a shame you can't tell the extremist Muslims this who are busy murdering and also destroying the houses of worship of others.  It is not only the Saudis who are against freedom of religion, but also many Muslims in different locations of the world.  Do you think it is right for Shiites and Sunnis to be killing each other just for small differences in their religions.  Do you think it right for the Ahmadi Muslims to be harassed and murdered by other Muslims?  Don't you think that Buddhists, Christians and Hindus ahould be allowed to practice their beliefs in peace in majority Muslim countries?


----------



## kvetch

Any of you actually following the developing ceasefire news?

or just hurling rockets and dead babies at each other

from what i hear:

*israel wants hamas and gaza permanently disarmed, not just a truce

gaza wants the blockade and siege totally lifted*

sounds very sensible to me

then both sides can declare victory and win their elections, or lack of them.

and both sides are abusing the last hours of war to bash the shit out of the other side

just so they are the MOST macho ones

*MEN ARE DEEPLY SICK*


----------



## irosie91

mamzer dear----the DRIED cow dung is-----safe------yes---well-----in israel they simply did not develope that custom in the 50s and no hindus around to teach them -------THE GOOD NEWS is that  sometime in the mid 50s    hubby's older brother began hanging around carpenter workshops  -----learning and he made ------get this-----a WOOD FLOOR and an  ACTUAL TABLE!!!!!!!!!      The entire family sunk into materialism since that jump into---------well you know----then a fridge---telephone-------nirvana lost


----------



## kvetch

Rosie,

I just heard on BBC while writin the last post 
that the one surviving Pakistani Mumbai Terrorist was hanged just now.

Where he was hanged is just 2 miles away from where I lived 
and where my sweet sister in law lives, too

It aint in Mumbai, but it has a bigger jail 
and also a bigger mental hospital than any in mumbai

I have visted friends in both institutions 
but failed the entrance tests for either!


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> mamzer dear----the DRIED cow dung is-----safe------yes---well-----in israel they simply did not develope that custom in the 50s and no hindus around to teach them -------THE GOOD NEWS is that  sometime in the mid 50s    hubby's older brother began hanging around carpenter workshops  -----learning and he made ------get this-----a WOOD FLOOR and an  ACTUAL TABLE!!!!!!!!!      The entire family sunk into materialism since that jump into---------well you know----then a fridge---telephone-------nirvana lost


same story with my family now
no holy cow dung floors, sadly
i used to love spreading it with my hands
lovingly over the floor

now fridges, the god is the TV
they watch ghastly soap operas on star plus tv
owned by rupert murdoch, owner of Fox News
and all the worst of the west

floor is now fake marble
also easy to clean
no carpets; its never cold

no tables tho
they eat with their right hands
sittin cross legged on the floor
and sissy bear prefers sleepin on the floor to beds
both very very good for the body
better than decadent furniture
keeps them supple and elegant and very sexy
and no ghastly western toilets or toilet rolls either
or panties!

much much better and more natural and closer to nature
we had 3 hens and a goat...now they dont do that
they have tasteless auschwitz chicken and eggs
and all india even villages are getting less "developed" all the time
goin backwards fast.............under western bad influence

bloody decadence rules..........sad


----------



## irosie91

[

Sherri[/QUOTE]
Why don't you have a nice day, Sherri, while we think about the over 40,000 murdered so far in Syria, the Christians presently being killed by Muslims in Nigeria, the murders in Mali,  etc. etc.  It seems like practically every day the Muslims are busy murdering this one and that one, and Sherri is just obsessed over Israel and apparently not any other place in the world.  For all we know, it is Sherri who is the cheerleader for what the Muslims are doing to others.  She never seems to post any pictures of Muslim atrocities on innocent people.[/QUOTE]


Sorry   Israel does not allow the publication of pictures of the mutilated results the  Isa loving islamic actions       Its the rabbis who object since even pictures of the dead are FROWNED UPON------and MUTILATED BODIES   are not to be displayed ------something about being made  "in the image of G-d"

I can describe it a bit-----that which  Sherri so loves.     most of the cases I saw were children-----their soft baby brains oozing out of their cracked skulls to the delight of sherri        the  xrays and C-T scans reveal the metal bits ----sometimes  SCREWS ---LARGE SCREWS  stuck right thru the brain for the glory of allah     and according to sherri ---isa       These pictures will probably never appear on the internet ----which ----I have to say is ok with me--------publishing gore is for   PROPAGANDA WHORES


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Back when Jewish Fast For Gaza was regularly calling for monthly fasts for Gaza, was when I first read posts on the blog of this American Jewish Rabbi, and I so admired this man and respected his viewpoints.  

Outrage in Gaza Redux « Shalom Rav

I am reading his comments about the present Gaza operation, and his views  are so much like mine.  Wow, he speaks of people praying for peace on both sides as essentially revolting him, but I do get the point he is making. It's like if someone said when the people of South Africa struggled for freedom from Apartheid, we must equally pray for each side to renounce violence, as if that were simply a war between two nations.  

And he says about the conflict in Palestine:

"When will we be ready to accept that this is not a balanced conflict or even a war by any reasonable definition  and that it never was?  When will we face the painful truth that this is not a story about one side versus the other but about one side oppressing the other?  Frankly, all the well-meaning liberal comments about praying for peace on both sides and leave me cold. Worse, I find them insidious because they simply serve to support the myth that this is a conflict between two equal parties. It is not. And peace will not come until we admit this  until we admit that there is an essential injustice at the heart of this tragedy and that try as it might, Israel will never be able to make it go away through the sheer force of its increasingly massive military might."

And he speaks about the growing international movement of people of conscience everywhere in the world, to take a stand against the Occupation of Palestine, I think about the amazing BDS Movement. 

"Beyond the rage, Im heartened that this time around there is a growing community of conscience that is speaking out publicly and in no uncertain terms to protest Israels latest outrage in Gaza. I am so deeply grateful for my friends and colleagues at Jewish Voice for Peace, who is alone in the Jewish world in condemning this latest assault.  I urge you to read JVPs courageous statement, which I know gives voice to increasing numbers of Jews and non-Jews, young and old, religious and secular, who are coming together through the courage of their conscience."

Jewish Voice For Peace is a wonderful organization. When Christain churches were trying to vote on Divestment from Companies profiting off the Occupation earlier this year, Methodists and Presbytereans, it was amazing to watch how this Jewish organization and Christians worked together to try to get Divestment proposals passed. I think Jewish Voice For Peace committed more resources into that cause than the Presbyterean Christians themselves did. People of conscience working together to oppose the Occupation and all of the Injustices and human rights abuses embraced by it, that is something beautiful to watch.

And Rabbi Brant Rosen says about the present Gaza operation:

"Its happening again. Once again 1.7 million people, mostly refugees, who have been living in what amounts to the worlds largest open air prison, are being subjected to a massive military assault at the hands of the worlds most militarized nation, using mostly US-made weapons. And our President is not only looking on  he is defending Israels onslaught by saying it has a right to self-defense in light of the barrage of rocket attacks being launched from Gaza against Israeli civilians."

And there appers in his article a photo of the baby burned alive that I address in the OP of this thread.







Sherri


----------



## kvetch

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone interested in just what makes sherri tick------read the writings of  MAGDA GOEBBELS in the Berlin Bunker------she considered herself a
> PIOUS CHRISTIAN  and did indeed look angelic in her white veil that
> she wore to church-----the church scene of her wedding with Adolf
> abu Ali   in attendance is,   indeed,  lovely      She adored her six kids
> (i hope got that number right)   and her handsome husband Josef
> ---and her hero  ADOLF ABU ALI  ------she had to shove cyanide
> down the throats of  five  (?)  of the little kids-----but managed
> to write a heartfelt letter to her eldest son fighing for the VATERLAND
> at the front before doing so-------a noble woman---she did come
> to her stated conclusion that her children would not be able to live down
> the workings of their parents  ----thus the cyanide.      well---she was shit--
> but not as stupid as is sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember when Sherri showed up and got so excited like a little girl being given a handful of lollipops?  Another poster had said something and Sherri seemed so ecstatic and asked the poster if he was so and so posting on some other board.  I think Sherri thought it was going to be a walk in the park for her here and everyone was going to believe her Taqiyya   She was in for a rude surprise.
Click to expand...

hossy

i wouldn't know sherri's her-story here or elsewhere as i'm a relatively newbie here

but you gotta give the gal credit for stickin it out here

what would you zionuts and especially my mata ji rosie do without her??


----------



## Hossfly

SonofSkywalker said:


> You see? The Israelis are a bunch of sick f****s, this is not accidentally killing innocent civilians, this is intentional...... Remember they killed a 31-year old man, an unarmed civilian, just for protesting???? I'm am not talking about a bombing where some civilians unintentionally died. This was so intentional. Sick bastards...........


"He should have armed himself."
~~Clint


----------



## kvetch

rosie amma

have you seen my ugly mug yet?

i would love to have a photo of you

i would print it out, frame it in pure gold
 and look at it while writing to you

then i would put it on my hindu shrine 
with the gods and goddesses 
while i do my hinjew pujas...prayers
that's what they do with parents in india
its called respecting your elders
also lost in the barbarian west

i am sending you as an email attachment 
my fave Bollywood love song

that's classic old Bollywood not the modern shit

its called 

*NA JANE KYA HUA..............I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED
          JO TUMNE CHU LIYA.................WHEN YOU TOUCHED ME 

GOT ME OUT OF DEPRESSION, THAT'S WHAT!!*

JUST CLICK ON THE ATTACHMENT AND IT SHOULD PLAY STRAIGHT AWAY IN YOUR MEDIA PLAYER

IF YOU LIKE IT I'LL SEND YOU MORE..................................


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR_EfuQjwV8]Adine..Ooo.. Adine (Telangana Folk Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kvetch

thqanx a whole lot eots
i can post them here, of course 
if they are on you tube

here's one of my fave Tamil songs(further south than telegana..that's hyderabad)

sexy dancing girls and all.........i married a tamil girl!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZzjpgYUKrg]Velli Malare - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kvetch

here's the song i sent Rosie

do they look like her and me??

beats the hell out of fucking pictures of poor dead babies, 
pallywood and zio-wood
that's for sure!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyeKqaQz-2I]Na jaane kya hua - Dard - YouTube[/ame]

any requests, indian pop pickers??


----------



## irosie91

did not work for me------I AM BEING SABOTAGED


----------



## kvetch

just to show my kinda zionism

jerusalem, city of gold...shel zadav

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8Co7IzOyhw]Ofra Haza - Yerushalaim Shel Zahav - YouTube[/ame]

and israel's national anthem which i love
beaten only by south africas

it is called HA TIKVA...the hope

lets ha tikva the fucking war in gaza is over
hamas is permanently disarmed
and the siege of gaza is lifted
and shalom and salaam reign in israel and palestine FOREVER

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjfFpFW9OdA]Hatikva-The National Anthem of Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kvetch

Rosie you can waych it here!
I just posted it....thanx to eots, and a tamil dancing tune also

i always had probs with attachments on the isp you have
its notorious................

But of course its sherri the witch WHO IS sabotagin you aint it??


----------



## irosie91

what 31 year old protester?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

IOF continue its violations in Gaza under international failure to stop it, 110 Palestinian killed and about 823 injured in Gaza on day 7 of the aggression

This is a report from a human rights organization about the attacks on Gaza, as of day 7 of this military operation of Isreal into Gaza. Israel just says all these attacks on civilians and civilian objects are attacks on military targets, and that's all it takes to make all of it OK. The problem is the uS shields Israel from being accountable for any of their violations of intl law, they veto any action proposed against Israel in the UN and pressure others to go along with them. 

Look at the schools targeted, 27 of them, in a densely populated area, where 1.7 million Palestinians live, over half of whom are children.

"The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) continued its attacks on Gaza. While targeting civilian objects and persons, including houses and police stations, frequently deliberately, the IOF, stress that these targets have a military character. This practice has resulted in the vast majority of the victims of these attacks being civilians, for wide destruction of civilian property and infrastructure. These attacks represent grave breaches of the rules of international humanitarian law (IHL) and must be condemned and stopped immediately.

According to Al Mezans monitoring, since the start of the IOF aggression on 14 November 2012, by the time this press release was issued at 12 pm on 20 November 2012, at least 110 Palestinians have been killed in IOF attacks on the Gaza Strip. Of those, 23 were children and 12 women. Another 823 people were injured, including 271 children and 133 women. At least 670 houses have also been damaged or destroyed, including 57 that were destroyed completely; including 43 houses that were directly attacked. Of those 43 houses, 31 were deliberately targeted by direct IOF attacks using the roof-knocking tactic. Another 135 houses sustain serious damages.

Moreover, IOF attacks caused varying damages to 2 health centres, 28 schools, 2 universities, 10 NGO offices, 18 mosques, 10 media offices, 2 industrial plants, 56 commercial stores, 1 UNRWA food distribution Centre, 6 ministry offices, 12 police/security stations, 1 bank and one youth club>"

IOF continue its violations in Gaza under international failure to stop it, 110 Palestinian killed and about 823 injured in Gaza on day 7 of the aggression | ReliefWeb

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SonofSkywalker said:


> What's is with those wierd music videos?????????



bollywood----well it WAS bollywood -----now it must be  MULLYWOOD    
pay attention    I AM AMAZED    I have no idea how they got that SEXY 
thing passed the Indian censors------those two reprobates almost KISSED!!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

First West Bank Martyr in Demonstrations Against the Assault on Gaza killed in Nabi Saleh


"When soldiers came closer to Rushdi, they gave him a blow to the head with the butt of one of their rifles, even though he told them he was injured, and then shot him with another rubber coated steel bullet in the stomach.  Soldiers then attempted to drag him through the rocky terrain instead of providing him with medical treatment.

They continued to shoot live ammunition towards residents and prevented them, including Rushdi&#8217;s sister, from approaching him and bringing him to an ambulance meanwhile while saying, &#8220;I don&#8217;t care&#8221; and &#8220;it&#8217;s not my problem.&#8221;






Video by Boshra Tamimi

Rushdi was finally transferred to Ramallah Hospital where he underwent surgery.  He suffered from ruptured intestines and two arteries. Today, Monday, he passed away in the hospital.

Rushdi Tamimi is the first martyr of the West Bank demonstrations which have erupted as a protest again the war on Gaza.  He is also the second martyr from the village of Nabi Saleh in the past three years since the village began holding weekly Friday popular struggle demonstrations."

First West Bank Martyr in Demonstrations Against the Assault on Gaza killed in Nabi Saleh | nabi saleh solidarity


----------



## irosie91

sherri---would it cheer you up if I described the gore inflicted on people by your fellow    isa respecters that I have seen----well ---in the USA   I saw some of it up close----but the stuff your fellow isa respectors inflicted on Israelis-----I have seen only as autopsy pictures or intraopertive videos-----and the  C-T scans           but I am sure you will love it.     So sorry I cannot display the gore for you-------


----------



## toomuchtime_

kvetch said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A FEW FACTS ABOUT GAZA*
> 
> 90% of gazans and their families used to live in the areas they are firing their pathetic f'ing psycho murdering rockets into
> 
> there were absolutely NO jews south of ashdod on the south coast, not ever in all history.
> 
> There was just ONE small jewish colony north east of gaza in 1948. Inland. That's all
> 
> Look at the map for yourself; it's crystal clear and easy to find on the net..
> 
> so the area was given to the arabs not the jews by the UN in 1948
> under the partition plan and israel's legal sovereignty is doubtful in that area'
> 
> israel itself doesn't recognise the 1948 or 1967 or any borders
> or international law on its borders or refugees, does it??
> 
> So why should the gazans??
> 
> ashkelon in 1948 was an arab city called Majdal
> siderot a village called najaf
> 
> they were all expelled by force for 8 years after the war of 1948 ended,
> then viciously oppressed by egypt then israel for 45 years
> and long before they started to respond with violence
> 
> those that tried to return were shot on sight as "infiltrators"
> 
> all arab villages mosques and towns in the whole area
> were systematically destroyed and replaced,
> often by recent russian immigrants,
> half of whom are not even jewish
> 
> the gazans wont recognise israel's right to keep their land.
> 
> they have this wierd idea that what was stolen from them by force
> should be returned to them.
> 
> I think it's called property rights. ever heard of that. ???
> 
> israel in the form of that great humanitarian General Ariel Sharon himself
> financed Hamas for years between 1967 and the first intifada
> to divide the gazans between secular PLO and religious Hamas..
> 
> total israelis killed by ALL gazan rockets ever 17
> gazans killed in cast lead alone 1300
> 
> total gazans killed by israel all together many ,many thousands...tens of thousands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still more lies.  Even the Palestinian Census Bureau estimates that only about 67%, not 90%, of the population of Gaza are refugees and of these refugees, and of these refugees, who not be considered refugees after three generation anywhere else in the world, few ever lived in what is now Israel.
> 
> The Arabs were not evacuated from Najaf or Majdal eight years after the war.  Najaf was evacuated before the war as a part of Project Dan because it lay in the path the Egyptian army would take when trying to invade Israel and the Israelis wanted to deny the Egyptians a base.  Majdal was an Egyptian forward base and the Arabs living it were evacuated in Nov. 1948 when Israel captured the town, not eight years later.
> 
> After the war, Israel passed laws establishing a commission to process and adjudicate claims for the return/compensation for property and the right to return to their homes from people internally and externally displaced by the war.  The law specified that claimants had the right to appeal to the courts if they were not satisfied with the commission's decision.  Since Israel nationalized nearly all the land not already owned by private owners still in place or by the Jewish agency, it was likely authenticated claims would be settled with compensation instead of the return of property.  There were many claims from Arabs who had been internally displaced but not from those who had been externally displaced.  The commission stayed open until the mid 1970's because no more claims were being filed.
> 
> Gaza was awash with UN workers and other NGO's after the war, and these people would have been able to advise the refugees of their rights, so there is no reason to believe that innocent Arabs were shot as infiltrators when merely trying to return to their old homes.  The fact is Israel suffered nearly nightly raids from both Gaza and the West Bank, there is every reason to believe those Arabs who crossed the border without permission and failed to stop when ordered to were infiltrators.
> 
> Arabs who filed claims for the return of property or to return to their former homes after the war and who were turned down, might have grounds for believing their land had been stolen from them, but those who never filed claims can fairly be said to have abandoned their claims.
> 
> This pile of bullshit you are posting to try to justify Arab hate crimes against Israeli civilians mark you as no different from Sherri.  Even if your rants are a little less loony than her's are, they are just as dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow!!
> 
> i have never heard those zionist rationalisations about gaza before
> 
> it takes my breath away, it really does
> 
> it's not that you are lying
> 
> it's just the lengths you and zios will go to to deny that you have done anything wrong, ever
> 
> this is what israel's leading expert on the 1948 exodus, Benny Morris writes about the ethnic cleansing of Majdal, now Ashkelon:
> 
> The Transfer of Al Majdal's Remaining Arabs to Gaza, 1950
> 
> Morris examined previously unpublished reports and memorandums pertaining to the transfer of Majdals Arabs to Gaza in 1950. The reports/memorandums were mostly in the Israel State Archive, Foreign Ministry (=ISA, FM) and the Labour Archives (Histadrut), Lavon Institute, Tel Aviv (=LA).
> 
> (p. 337338): "At the beginning of September, Major V. H. Loriaux, a UN truce-observer and sometime acting chairman of the IsraelEgypt MAC (=Mixed Armistice Commission), interviewed some of the evacuees shortly after they reached the Gaza strip. He was told the Majdal Arabs, soon after being warned that they would shortly have to leave the town, were charged '1,650 Israeli pound for drinking water (it was free of charge previously)'. Loriaux was also told of 'delays'before Septemberin the distribution of rations. The Arabs [...] had been penned in their ghetto, behind barbed wire and military checkpoints, and were rarely allowed out." (ISA-FM 2436/5bet.) Loriaux [...] complained that there had been cases were Arabs who had refused to move to Gaza being jailed. Israel denied this. (ISA FM 2436/5bet.)
> 
> Morris concludes: "Majdal officially became Ashkelon in 1956, after passing through some nominal stationsMigdal-Gad and Migdal-Ashkelon. The three-sided (Israel, Egypt and UN) debate over whether the Arab departure had been "voluntary" or "coerced" by then was something of an irrelevance. The UN calls for a return 1950 was never heeded and the Majdal transferees were fated to linger on, for decades, indefinitely, in Gaza's grim, grimy refugee camps. What is clear is that after a year and a half of bureaucratic foot-dragging, the IDF in 1950 wanted this last concentration of Arabs in the southern coastal plain to leave, and engineered their departure.. The Majdal Arabs' own uneasiness at life as a ghettoized minority, under military rule, hemmed in by barbed wire and a pass system, dependent on Israeli handouts, largely unemployed and destitute, cut of from their relatives in Gaza and from the Arab world in general, served as a preparatory background. [...] When these [methods] proved insufficient with the remaining hard-core Histadrut-protected inhabitants, the army availed itself, in September and early October, of cruder methodsshooting in the night, threatening behaviour by the soldiery, unpleasant early-hour-of-the-morning visitations, frequent summons, and occasional arrests. The use of these methods was hidden from the Israeli public and, probably, lacked Cabinet authorization. To sweeten the pill, the military government offered some fulsome carrots in the form of financial incentives [...] Until Israel's Defence Ministry and Cabinet records are opened, the exact decision-making processes behind the Majdal transfer will remain unclear."
> 
> 1948 and After - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> now Benny thinks that ALL the arabs should have been cleansed from ALL of PALESTINE
> 
> *BUT UNLIKE YOU HE IS HONEST ABOUT THAT AND ABOUT 1948*
Click to expand...



So you acknowledge your story about the Arabs from Najaf and Majdal being being evacuated eight years after the war was false.  Why do you feel the need to exaggerate and distort the facts?  Don't you find what really happened to the Palestinian Arabs moving enough?  Why do you feel the need to pretend innocent Arabs were shot on sight while trying to return to their homes when you have no idea if they were infiltrators out to do damage to the new Jewish state or not?  The reason is that your purpose was to try to justify the rocket attacks coming out of Gaza while at the same time pretending to be disdainful of them and without exaggerations and distortions, the unadorned facts, while disturbing and moving just would not have been enough to accomplish your purpose.  

So you were not just dishonest in some of the details, you were dishonest in your intent, you were dishonest in your purpose, you were dishonest in your heart.



> In the 1948 ArabIsraeli War, Majdal was the forward position of the Egyptian Expeditionary Force based in Gaza.



the very military force the Israeli soldiers who occupied Majdal at the end of the war had just fought.



> The village was occupied by Israeli forces on 5 November 1948, by which time most of the Arab population of 11,000 were forced to leave.



Ashkelon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So at the end of a bloody and bitter war, it is regrettable but not surprising that the Israeli soldiers stationed in Majdal distrusted and mistreated the few Arabs who remained.  Had you been disposed to be honest about Morris, you would have mentioned that he harshly criticized Ben Gurion for not embracing a policy of ethnic cleansing during or after the war, and that Morris notes that where ethnic cleansing did place, it was at the initiative of local commanders and never endorsed by the leadership.  In other words, terrible things happen in all wars, but ethnic cleansing was never the policy of the Israeli government either with respect to the Bedouins or the Arabs in 1948.


----------



## kvetch

its changin now sweetie
kissin is allowed now in bollywood
but the films are crap now...the tamil and south indian ones are much better

this is my fave hindi film...set in a circus in mumbai with russian visitors
the hero, raj kapoor is india's charlie chaplin
he has blue eyes and was born in peshawar, pakistan..
the boirthplace of the fuckin taliban

and the words are so so spitritual...pure hin-jewism

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5A_mfCw5KA&feature=related]Manna Dey - Ae Bhai Zara Dekhe Chalo - Mera Naam Joker [1970] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am finding lists of those killed

November 14-20, 2012

1- Ahmad Al-Jabary, 52 years old.
2-Mohammed Al-hams, 28 years old.
3- Rinan Arafat, 7 years old.
4- Omar Al-Mashharawi, 11 moonths old.
5-Essam Abu-Almaza, 20 years old.
6-Mohammed Al-qaseer, 20 years old.
7- Heba Al-Mashharawi, six-month pregnant, 19 years old.
8- Mahmoud Abu Sawawin, 65 years old.

9- Habis Hassan Mismih, 29 years old.
10- Wael Haidar Al-Ghalban, 31 years old.
11- Hehsam Mohammed Al-Ghalban, 31 years old.
12- Rani Hammad, 29 years old.
13- Khaled Abi Nasser, 27 year old.
14- Marwan Abu Al-Qumsan, 52 years old.
15- Walid Al-Abalda, 2 years old.
16- Hanin Tafesh, 10 months old.
17- Oday Jammal Nasser, 16 years old.
18- Fares Al-Basyouni, 11 years old.
19- Mohammed Sad Allah, 4 years old.
20- Ayman Abu Warda, 22 years old.
21- Tahrir Suliman, 20 years old.
22- Ismael Qandil, 24 years old.
23- younis Kamal Tafesh, 55 years old.
24- Mohammed Talal Suliman, 28 years old.
25- Amjad Mohammed Abu-Jalal, 32 years old.
26- Ziyad Farhan Abu-Jalal, 23 years old.
27- Ayman Mohammed Abu Jalal, 44 years old.
28- Hassan Salem Al-Heemla, 27 years old.
29- Khaled Khalil Al-Shaer, 24 years old.
30- Ayman Rafeeq sleem, 26 years old.
31- Ahmad Abu Musamih, 32 years old

"Stay Human" 7 Days of Bombing. The Crime and the Victims. | Letters from Palestine |Axisoflogic.com


----------



## irosie91

I fully support monetary compensation for all muslims  and jews displaced in the conflict ------between muslims and jews.      Will the afghani jews who fled afghanistan be included in the deal?    Iranian jews?    Iraqi Jews?     for the record----I have no personal interest     I was born in the USA as were my parents      I am trying to be FAIR


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

At 8:20 am, as a result to an Israeli inhumane attack on Deel Al-Balah, central Gaza, three people were killed. The list of murdered victims goes longer>>>

32- Osama Musa Abdeljawad, 27 years old.
33- Ashraf Hassan Darwish, 22 years old.
34- Ali Abdul HakimAl-Manama, 20 years old

At 8:45 am_ 9:00 am, warplanes attacked several places including Rafah, Khan-Younis, and Tal Al-Sultan, southern Gaza, leaving three killed>>

35`- Mukhlis Edwan, 30 years old.
36- Mohammed Al-Loulhy, 24 years old.
37- Ahmad Al-Atrush, 22 years old.

In a series of attacks on several places on central Gaza at noon, two more people fell victim:

38- Abderrahman Al-Masri, 31 years old.

39- Awad Hamdi Al-Nahhal, 23 years old.
40- Ali Hassan Iseed, 25 years old, killed in an attack on his motorbike in Deer Al-Balah, central Gaza, at 8:10 pm, Novebmer 17.

IOF attack another motorbike in Deer Al-Balah at 8:20 pm, leaving two more killed:
41- Mohammed Sabry Alweedat, 25 years old.
42- Osama Yousif Al-Qadi, 26 years old.

In an attack on central Gaza, to the west of Al-Masdar area, at 9:10 pm, two more people people killed:
43- Ahmad Ben Saeed, 42 years old.
44- Hani Brem, 31 years old.

At 9:40 pm, Israel attacked Qdeih familys house in west Khan-Younis, Southern Gaza and a woman got killed.
45- Samaher Qdeih, 28 years old.
46- Tamer Al-Hamry, 26 years old, died after being seriously injured in an attack on Deer Al-Balah.

On November 18, the fifth day of the Israeli ongoing aggression on Gaza:

Israeli warplanes shelled the house of Abu-Alfoul family in northern Gaza, killing two children and injuring at 13 at least, mostly children and women.

47- Gumana Salamah Abu Sufyan, 1 year old.

48- Tamer Salamah Abu Sufyan, 3 years old.

An Israeli warplanes fired missiles at a house that belongs to the family of Abu Nuqira in Rafah killing one person:

49- Muhamed Abu Nuqira

An Israeli war plane fired a missile at a house in an agricultural land east of Bureij camp, in the Central Gaza Strip, killing one child and injuring 2 other children:

50- Eyad Abu Khusa, 18 months old.

Two people were killed, one of them a child, when an Israeli missile hit a beachfront refugee camp in Gaza City:

51- Tasneem Zuheir Al-Nahhal, 13 years old.

52- Ahmad Essam Al-Nahhal, 25 years old.

Medics also reported finding the body of woman under the rubble of a house in eastern Gaza City who had been killed in a strike earlier in the morning.

53- Nawal Abdelaal, 52 years old.

At 3:10 pm, November 18, Israel rocked a house belongs to Al-Dalou family in Sheikh-Redwan area, west Gaza, killing at least 10 people, including 4 women and 4 children.

54- Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, the father.
55- Ranin Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 5 years old.
56- Jamal Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 7 year old.
57- Yousef Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 10 years old.
58- Ibrahim Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 1 year old.
59- Jamal Al-Dalou, the grandfather.
60- Sulafa Al Dalou, 46 years old
61- Samah Al-Dalou, 25 years old
62- Tahani Al-Dalou, 50 years old
63- Ameina Matar Al-Mzanner, 83 years old.
64- Abdallah Mohammed Al-Mzanner, 23 years old.
Soon after Al-Dalou massacre, 2 more were killed, a father and his son, in an attack on a car for water supply in northern Gaza.
65- Suheil Hamada, 53 years old.
66-Momen Suheil Hamada, 13 years old.


----------



## kvetch

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> First West Bank Martyr in Demonstrations Against the Assault on Gaza killed in Nabi Saleh
> 
> 
> "When soldiers came closer to Rushdi, they gave him a blow to the head with the butt of one of their rifles, even though he told them he was injured, and then shot him with another rubber coated steel bullet in the stomach.  Soldiers then attempted to drag him through the rocky terrain instead of providing him with medical treatment.
> 
> They continued to shoot live ammunition towards residents and prevented them, including Rushdi&#8217;s sister, from approaching him and bringing him to an ambulance meanwhile while saying, &#8220;I don&#8217;t care&#8221; and &#8220;it&#8217;s not my problem.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video by Boshra Tamimi
> 
> Rushdi was finally transferred to Ramallah Hospital where he underwent surgery.  He suffered from ruptured intestines and two arteries. Today, Monday, he passed away in the hospital.
> 
> Rushdi Tamimi is the first martyr of the West Bank demonstrations which have erupted as a protest again the war on Gaza.  He is also the second martyr from the village of Nabi Saleh in the past three years since the village began holding weekly Friday popular struggle demonstrations."
> 
> First West Bank Martyr in Demonstrations Against the Assault on Gaza killed in Nabi Saleh | nabi saleh solidarity


sherri 

had enough of fucking gaza and your dead baibies

its circus time and bollywood break

so there...we cant keep hurling dead babies and rockets for ever

that last circus song has lyrics as true as anything in any bible of any faith

sorry we can only take so much of your bloody gaza horror pallywood stuff

god bless india


----------



## kvetch

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am finding lists of those killed
> 
> November 14-20, 2012
> 
> 1- Ahmad Al-Jabary, 52 years old.
> 2-Mohammed Al-hams, 28 years old.
> 3- Rinan Arafat, 7 years old.
> 4- Omar Al-Mashharawi, 11 moonths old.
> 5-Essam Abu-Almaza, 20 years old.
> 6-Mohammed Al-qaseer, 20 years old.
> 7- Heba Al-Mashharawi, six-month pregnant, 19 years old.
> 8- Mahmoud Abu Sawawin, 65 years old.
> 
> 9- Habis Hassan Mismih, 29 years old.
> 10- Wael Haidar Al-Ghalban, 31 years old.
> 11- Hehsam Mohammed Al-Ghalban, 31 years old.
> 12- Rani Hammad, 29 years old.
> 13- Khaled Abi Nasser, 27 year old.
> 14- Marwan Abu Al-Qumsan, 52 years old.
> 15- Walid Al-Abalda, 2 years old.
> 16- Hanin Tafesh, 10 months old.
> 17- Oday Jammal Nasser, 16 years old.
> 18- Fares Al-Basyouni, 11 years old.
> 19- Mohammed Sad Allah, 4 years old.
> 20- Ayman Abu Warda, 22 years old.
> 21- Tahrir Suliman, 20 years old.
> 22- Ismael Qandil, 24 years old.
> 23- younis Kamal Tafesh, 55 years old.
> 24- Mohammed Talal Suliman, 28 years old.
> 25- Amjad Mohammed Abu-Jalal, 32 years old.
> 26- Ziyad Farhan Abu-Jalal, 23 years old.
> 27- Ayman Mohammed Abu Jalal, 44 years old.
> 28- Hassan Salem Al-Heemla, 27 years old.
> 29- Khaled Khalil Al-Shaer, 24 years old.
> 30- Ayman Rafeeq sleem, 26 years old.
> 31- Ahmad Abu Musamih, 32 years old
> 
> "Stay Human" 7 Days of Bombing. The Crime and the Victims. | Letters from Palestine |Axisoflogic.com


sherri what are you goin to do when the war in gaza is over

you are addicted to it, i think

why do we need to know all the dead

all the horror

you are such a lousy advocate for gaza

absolutely dreadful in every way

you need proper training in how to put a case, you really do


----------



## irosie91

I would provide lists of those murdered by your fellow   ISA RESPECTORS    sherri------but  ------I simply cannot type out hundreds of millions of names          you got the list of those murdered by your fellow isa respectors JUST FOR TODAY?


----------



## irosie91

SonofSkywalker said:


> Fuck the those scumbag soldiers who killed an innocent protestor, they deserve to burn in hell for all of eternity.............................



calm down skywalker------hell is booked up for next  50 billion years


----------



## kvetch

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> at 8:20 am, as a result to an israeli inhumane attack on deel al-balah, central gaza, three people were killed. The list of murdered victims goes longer>>>
> 
> 32- osama musa abdeljawad, 27 years old.
> 33- ashraf hassan darwish, 22 years old.
> 34- ali abdul hakimal-mana&#8217;ma, 20 years old
> 
> at 8:45 am_ 9:00 am, warplanes attacked several places including rafah, khan-younis, and tal al-sultan, southern gaza, leaving three killed>>
> 
> 35`- mukhlis edwan, 30 years old.
> 36- mohammed al-loulhy, 24 years old.
> 37- ahmad al-atrush, 22 years old.
> 
> In a series of attacks on several places on central gaza at noon, two more people fell victim:
> 
> 38- abderrahman al-masri, 31 years old.
> 
> 39- awad hamdi al-nahhal, 23 years old.
> 40- ali hassan iseed, 25 years old, killed in an attack on his motorbike in deer al-balah, central gaza, at 8:10 pm, novebmer 17.
> 
> Iof attack another motorbike in deer al-balah at 8:20 pm, leaving two more killed:
> 41- mohammed sabry al&#8217;weedat, 25 years old.
> 42- osama yousif al-qadi, 26 years old.
> 
> In an attack on central gaza, to the west of al-masdar area, at 9:10 pm, two more people people killed:
> 43- ahmad ben saeed, 42 years old.
> 44- hani bre&#8217;m, 31 years old.
> 
> At 9:40 pm, israel attacked qdeih family&#8217;s house in west khan-younis, southern gaza and a woman got killed.
> 45- samaher qdeih, 28 years old.
> 46- tamer al-hamry, 26 years old, died after being seriously injured in an attack on deer al-balah.
> 
> On november 18, the fifth day of the israeli ongoing aggression on gaza:
> 
> Israeli warplanes shelled the house of abu-alfoul family in northern gaza, killing two children and injuring at 13 at least, mostly children and women.
> 
> 47- gumana salamah abu sufyan, 1 year old.
> 
> 48- tamer salamah abu sufyan, 3 years old.
> 
> An israeli warplanes fired missiles at a house that belongs to the family of abu nuqira in rafah killing one person:
> 
> 49- muhamed abu nuqira
> 
> an israeli war plane fired a missile at a house in an agricultural land east of bureij camp, in the central gaza strip, killing one child and injuring 2 other children:
> 
> 50- eyad abu khusa, 18 months old.
> 
> Two people were killed, one of them a child, when an israeli missile hit a beachfront refugee camp in gaza city:
> 
> 51- tasneem zuheir al-nahhal, 13 years old.
> 
> 52- ahmad essam al-nahhal, 25 years old.
> 
> Medics also reported finding the body of woman under the rubble of a house in eastern gaza city who had been killed in a strike earlier in the morning.
> 
> 53- nawal abdelaal, 52 years old.
> 
> At 3:10 pm, november 18, israel rocked a house belongs to al-dalou family in sheikh-redwan area, west gaza, killing at least 10 people, including 4 women and 4 children.
> 
> 54- mohammed jamal al-dalou, the father.
> 55- ranin mohammed jamal al-dalou, 5 years old.
> 56- jamal mohammed jamal al-dalou, 7 year old.
> 57- yousef mohammed jamal al-dalou, 10 years old.
> 58- ibrahim mohammed jamal al-dalou, 1 year old.
> 59- jamal al-dalou, the grandfather.
> 60- sulafa al dalou, 46 years old
> 61- samah al-dalou, 25 years old
> 62- tahani al-dalou, 50 years old
> 63- ameina matar al-mzanner, 83 years old.
> 64- abdallah mohammed al-mzanner, 23 years old.
> Soon after al-dalou massacre, 2 more were killed, a father and his son, in an attack on a car for water supply in northern gaza.
> 65- suheil hamada, 53 years old.
> 66-mo&#8217;men suheil hamada, 13 years old.


*sherri fuck off with these fucking shitty lists*
YOU'RE DRIVING US ALL FUCKING NUTS

*ENIOUGH,,,DO YOU HEAR??
I'LL CAST A WICCAN SPELL ON YOU IF YOU DONT QUIT IT*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SonofSkywalker said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri---would it cheer you up if I described the gore inflicted on people by your fellow    isa respecters that I have seen----well ---in the USA   I saw some of it up close----but the stuff your fellow isa respectors inflicted on Israelis-----I have seen only as autopsy pictures or intraopertive videos-----and the  C-T scans           but I am sure you will love it.     So sorry I cannot display the gore for you-------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me the name of any Skywalker that you can remember from the Star Wars movies/films. My profile name is Skywalker, so you and anybody/anyone call me either Skywalker, or the name of one of the Skywalker family members. First of all.....
> 
> Second of all, who the hell/heck is Sherri? Why is everybody arguing with her?? What is she some kind of troll or something like that?????
Click to expand...


SonofSkywalker,

I am Sherri, and they are arguing with me because they are Zionists who do not want the attacks on the civilians in Gaza spoken about.

To them, lives of Palestinians in Gaza do not have value or worth.

Most of the people in Gaza are just civilians living under Occupation and an unlawful Blockade that multiple UN agencies call an act of collective punishment against the civilian population of Gaza, that violates the Fourth Geneva Convention.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> I would provide lists of those murdered by your fellow   ISA RESPECTORS    sherri------but  ------I simply cannot type out hundreds of millions of names          you got the list of those murdered by your fellow isa respectors JUST FOR TODAY?



Must you really keep on with spewing all that disrespect for Jesus and Christianity?

I am not spewing hate against Moses or any of the Old Testament Prophets.

I am not attacking Judaism or anyone's religion, either.


----------



## toomuchtime_

SonofSkywalker said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!!
> 
> i have never heard those zionist rationalisations about gaza before
> 
> it takes my breath away, it really does
> 
> it's not that you are lying
> 
> it's just the lengths you and zios will go to to deny that you have done anything wrong, ever
> 
> this is what israel's leading expert on the 1948 exodus, Benny Morris writes about the ethnic cleansing of Majdal, now Ashkelon:
> 
> The Transfer of Al Majdal's Remaining Arabs to Gaza, 1950
> 
> Morris examined previously unpublished reports and memorandums pertaining to the transfer of Majdals Arabs to Gaza in 1950. The reports/memorandums were mostly in the Israel State Archive, Foreign Ministry (=ISA, FM) and the Labour Archives (Histadrut), Lavon Institute, Tel Aviv (=LA).
> 
> (p. 337338): "At the beginning of September, Major V. H. Loriaux, a UN truce-observer and sometime acting chairman of the IsraelEgypt MAC (=Mixed Armistice Commission), interviewed some of the evacuees shortly after they reached the Gaza strip. He was told the Majdal Arabs, soon after being warned that they would shortly have to leave the town, were charged '1,650 Israeli pound for drinking water (it was free of charge previously)'. Loriaux was also told of 'delays'before Septemberin the distribution of rations. The Arabs [...] had been penned in their ghetto, behind barbed wire and military checkpoints, and were rarely allowed out." (ISA-FM 2436/5bet.) Loriaux [...] complained that there had been cases were Arabs who had refused to move to Gaza being jailed. Israel denied this. (ISA FM 2436/5bet.)
> 
> Morris concludes: "Majdal officially became Ashkelon in 1956, after passing through some nominal stationsMigdal-Gad and Migdal-Ashkelon. The three-sided (Israel, Egypt and UN) debate over whether the Arab departure had been "voluntary" or "coerced" by then was something of an irrelevance. The UN calls for a return 1950 was never heeded and the Majdal transferees were fated to linger on, for decades, indefinitely, in Gaza's grim, grimy refugee camps. What is clear is that after a year and a half of bureaucratic foot-dragging, the IDF in 1950 wanted this last concentration of Arabs in the southern coastal plain to leave, and engineered their departure.. The Majdal Arabs' own uneasiness at life as a ghettoized minority, under military rule, hemmed in by barbed wire and a pass system, dependent on Israeli handouts, largely unemployed and destitute, cut of from their relatives in Gaza and from the Arab world in general, served as a preparatory background. [...] When these [methods] proved insufficient with the remaining hard-core Histadrut-protected inhabitants, the army availed itself, in September and early October, of cruder methodsshooting in the night, threatening behaviour by the soldiery, unpleasant early-hour-of-the-morning visitations, frequent summons, and occasional arrests. The use of these methods was hidden from the Israeli public and, probably, lacked Cabinet authorization. To sweeten the pill, the military government offered some fulsome carrots in the form of financial incentives [...] Until Israel's Defence Ministry and Cabinet records are opened, the exact decision-making processes behind the Majdal transfer will remain unclear."
> 
> 1948 and After - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> now Benny thinks that ALL the arabs should have been cleansed from ALL of PALESTINE
> 
> *BUT UNLIKE YOU HE IS HONEST ABOUT THAT AND ABOUT 1948*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge your story about the Arabs from Najaf and Majdal being being evacuated eight years after the war was false.  Why do you feel the need to exaggerate and distort the facts?  Don't you find what really happened to the Palestinian Arabs moving enough?  Why do you feel the need to pretend innocent Arabs were shot on sight while trying to return to their homes when you have no idea if they were infiltrators out to do damage to the new Jewish state or not?  The reason is that your purpose was to try to justify the rocket attacks coming out of Gaza while at the same time pretending to be disdainful of them and without exaggerations and distortions, the unadorned facts, while disturbing and moving just would not have been enough to accomplish your purpose.
> 
> So you were not just dishonest in some of the details, you were dishonest in your intent, you were dishonest in your purpose, you were dishonest in your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> the very military force the Israeli soldiers who occupied Majdal at the end of the war had just fought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The village was occupied by Israeli forces on 5 November 1948, by which time most of the Arab population of 11,000 were forced to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkelon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So at the end of a bloody and bitter war, it is regrettable but not surprising that the Israeli soldiers stationed in Majdal distrusted and mistreated the few Arabs who remained.  Had you been disposed to be honest about Morris, you would have mentioned that he harshly criticized Ben Gurion for not embracing a policy of ethnic cleansing during or after the war, and that Morris notes that where ethnic cleansing did place, it was at the initiative of local commanders and never endorsed by the leadership.  In other words, terrible things happen in all wars, but ethnic cleansing was never the policy of the Israeli government either with respect to the Bedouins or the Arabs in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a bunch of religious freaks and zealots who misenterperted the Bible. Jesus doesn't agree with them, and Jesus certainly doesn't like how they killed an innocent protestor.......................
Click to expand...



Zionism is just Jewish nationalism, where Jewish sometimes means religion, sometimes means a cultural identification and sometimes means an historical identification with a community.  It's no crazier than any other kind of nationalism.  Some of the most ardent Zionists like Avigdor Lieberman, Israel's foreign minister, or Ariel Sharon,  a former Prime Minister, are not religious at all, but see the Old Testament as a quasi historical document that traces some of the ancient history of the Jewish people and some of the cultural development of ancient Jews.  

Do you really know enough about the circumstances in which this man was killed to have such strong opinions about the incident?  In some of these protests large groups of people were throwing rocks and bottles at the soldiers and in a few cases, even molotov cocktails.  What is it you believe this man was innocent of?


----------



## kvetch

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would provide lists of those murdered by your fellow   isa respectors    sherri------but  ------i simply cannot type out hundreds of millions of names          you got the list of those murdered by your fellow isa respectors just for today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must you really keep on with spewing all that disrespect for jesus and christianity?
> 
> I am not spewing hate against moses or any of the old testament prophets.
> 
> I am not attacking judaism or anyone's religion, either.
Click to expand...

*no but you are pissing us off with your endless lists and dead babies and repeatin the same stuff 

over and over 
and over and over 
and over and over

just shut the fuck up
we got the point

and i am pro gaza so dont need preachin at
fuck knows what the rest think

you are enough to put anyone off gaza for life
the way you carry on here

and you never never never listen*


----------



## kvetch

MUSLIMS TO THE RESCUE IN USA

THEY HAVE COME TO CONVERT ROSIE!!

WATCH OUT, SWEETIE, THE PIGS ARE AFTER YOU!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPZNlYKFGGA&feature=youtu.be]Hurricane Sandy Relief in NJ by ICNA / ICNA Relief / Young Muslims / WhyIslam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SonofS
> SonofSkywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is arguing with you  sherri  ?      I am simply watching you
> dancing on the dead bodies of the hundreds of millions of children killed by your fellow isa respecters
> I asked  a simple question,
> you got lists of those they murdered today?    Did they do your
> favorite   OBSCENE MUTILATION THING that makes you dance
> and ULULATE with joy?         Ever meet a real gazan, sherri?
> I have----lots
> so I know the real story-----and I have also met
> lots of victims of your fellow isa respecters  ----did I ever tell
> you that I have held smashed brain in the palm of my hand?
> 
> I even have family stories to tell you-----that involve your fellow
> isa respectors ----and rape and murder-----the mother left dead--the two babies -----dead of exposure within hours.
> What do you enjoy
> most-----incidents?   gore?   numbers?   places?   slit throats?
> rape and murder?     heads lying in the dust?    how about SIEGE  and starvation----
> did you know that siege and starvation is a method
> employed by your fellow isa respecters that knocked off  millions
> at a time in dozens of different places ?     A very interesting factoid is the siege and starvation method is being used
> currently in one of  the most classic societies of  isa respecters
> -----but now it is upon FELLOW  isa respecters-----
> there being no non isa respectors left in
> that land     Siege and starvation has been THE METHOD OF CHOICE  over there for more than 1000 years.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And the world just sits back and watches the carnage go on and on, in Gaza, and the Occupation of Palestine goes on and on, as well!

And we watch the claim of the right to Israeli self defense, a claim of a licence to kill with impunity!

And I read this, an interview with the mother and father of Mustafa Tamimi, he was a protester killed last December (an occupation soldier fired a tear gas canister at his face from a short distance), snd I see this faith in God that is so amazing! They speak of one loss after another, and they praise God as they recount each one. 

"Mustafas mother, Ikhlas, had lost so much weight when I last saw her in the summer. She was already a slender woman to begin with, and the shawl that she wrapped herself in despite the summer heat did little to hide her tiny figure. A woman made old before her time, just like so many other Palestinian women who kept their suffering to themselves. 
The illegal settlement of Halamish started directly opposite us, with its ugly red tiled rooftops looming up draining the sun of its own color. How are they still sane, this heartbroken couple who buried their firstborn, having to wake up to this eyesore, a symbol of the culture of impunity their sons murderer enjoys and is glorified for? 
Thank God for everything.

They talked to me about the last morning their son lived. The day felt so peculiar, so strange, AbdelRazzaq said. As if somehow, in some way, he knew that this was his last day. He didnt look like himself that morning. He asked his mother to iron his white shirt. He wore t-shirts to protests, not a formal shirt. He looked like a groom. Ikhlas didnt say anything. She told me she couldnt say anything without breaking down in tears, and she didnt want to put her husband through that again and again.  
Thank God for everything.

Every occasion was a reason not to celebrate. The piles of cement bricks that had once littered the front lawn have long since been disposed of. Mustafa was planning on building an apartment on top of his familys house, for his fiancée.  Multiple raids on the house, the sons being traded when it came to the arrest. One brother released, his twin arrested a few weeks later. That one released months later, only for the second oldest brother to be arrested. Like a cycle, a psychological blow to the family as a reminder for who they are, what they do, where they live, under which rule, power, authority. 
Thank God for everything.

Mustafa Tamimi

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

the world just sits back and watches and listens as the carnage and the lies go on and on----the maudlin stupidity,  the carnage and the lies   of   sherri and her fellow "isa" respecters.     Most nefarious are the LIBELS----they are experts at LIBELS----the isa respecters     ------hundreds of millions they have murdered-----which they justify with LIBELS 

The title of this thread is an example of the filth of their libels.    The sow who authored it------is an expert in libels----Of course the sow has no idea how the baby died but to create a libel she employed the filth that she so loves.    She decided on something that would excite the easily misled----THE BABY WAS BURNED TO DEATH ------something similar to the way her fellow  isa  respecters murdered Biafran babies ----by throwing them into bonfires.    Dying in a bonfire is being  BURNED TO DEATH    Something like those of her ilk did during the Inquisition----BONFIRES ----infants thrown in the flames as their bound relatives died along with them----or even as those of her ilk murdered my own austrian cousins----in a fiery pit.      ----but the baby whose mode of death she INVENTED?      She has no idea how the baby died.    His house was hit in return fire-----without a detailed autopsy there is no way to know if the baby died because of the impact and then his body got burnt------or if he REALLY  died in the very unlikely way she invented in order to  EXCITE the easily misled.    It is bad enough that the baby died without sows around to create LIBELS    in order to jusify their BLOOD LUST        It is people like sherri and those of her ilk that incite  LYNCHINGS, POGROMS and GENOCIDES----and piles of dead babies on which she dances


----------



## jack113

irosie91 said:


> the world just sits back and watches and listens as the carnage and the lies go on and on----the maudlin stupidity,  the carnage and the lies   of   sherri and her fellow "isa" respecters.     Most nefarious are the LIBELS----they are experts at LIBELS----the isa respecters     ------hundreds of millions they have murdered-----which they justify with LIBELS
> 
> The title of this thread is an example of the filth of their libels.    The sow who authored it------is an expert in libels----Of course the sow has no idea how the baby died but to create a libel she employed the filth that she so loves.    She decided on something that would excite the easily misled----THE BABY WAS BURNED TO DEATH ------something similar to the way her fellow  isa  respecters murdered Biafran babies ----by throwing them into bonfires.    Dying in a bonfire is being  BURNED TO DEATH    Something like those of her ilk did during the Inquisition----BONFIRES ----infants thrown in the flames as their bound relatives died along with them----or even as those of her ilk murdered my own austrian cousins----in a fiery pit.      ----but the baby whose mode of death she INVENTED?      She has no idea how the baby died.    His house was hit in return fire-----without a detailed autopsy there is no way to know if the baby died because of the impact and then his body got burnt------or if he REALLY  died in the very unlikely way she invented in order to  EXCITE the easily misled.    It is bad enough that the baby died without sows around to create LIBELS    in order to justify their BLOOD LUST        It is people like sherri and those of her ilk that incite  LYNCHINGS, POGROMS and GENOCIDES----and piles of dead babies on which she dances



You anti American never serve scum need to get off the pity pot the Jews need more space on it. Murder is murder any way innocent people are killed. Only these coward never serve can mouth off on the internet and feel brave. What's it like living in moms dark basement waiting for the boggy man to come for you? The party of purity "all life is sacred" does not seem to be so pure suddenly. Crack head republicans cutting funding for our embassy's and then whining about the outcome. Murder a few more children to keep the war profiteers funding your campaigns. Losers all. The tax man cometh and I will not have to pay your welfare much longer.


----------



## thanatos144

Enough with the pollywood pics please.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

thanatos144 said:


> Enough with the pollywood pics please.



Close your eyes if you do not like to see the world around you!


----------



## thanatos144

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the pollywood pics please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close your eyes if you do not like to see the world around you!
Click to expand...


I dont mind seeing the world I just dont believe in promoting bullshit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

thanatos144 said:


> Enough with the pollywood pics please.



The truth hurts.


----------



## Hossfly

eots said:


> Adine..Ooo.. Adine (Telangana Folk Song) - YouTube


Instead of sitting on your rear end all day long looking for videos because you have no work, get up and dance along for some exercise.
Mexican Dancing to Jewish/Israeli Music! | Israel Video Network


----------



## thanatos144

P F Tinmore said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the pollywood pics please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth hurts.
Click to expand...


Thats the point it isnt the truth.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would provide lists of those murdered by your fellow   ISA RESPECTORS    sherri------but  ------I simply cannot type out hundreds of millions of names          you got the list of those murdered by your fellow isa respectors JUST FOR TODAY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must you really keep on with spewing all that disrespect for Jesus and Christianity?
> 
> I am not spewing hate against Moses or any of the Old Testament Prophets.
> 
> I am not attacking Judaism or anyone's religion, either.
Click to expand...


Why are you lying again about Rosie?   She is not 'spewing disrespect' for Jesus OR Christanity.  Just because she may think a decomposing maggot-riddled  turd in a gutter puddled with vomit and urine has greater redeeming social value than you have - doesn't reflect AT ALL on Jesus or Christianity.

It MAY suggest, however, that Rosie - and some others - have a rather negative impression of how well you represent what you claim as your God and religion.

You DO spew hatred against Judaism when you lie about what Torah teaches, as you attack Judaism when you label Zionism as inherently evil.  And all those INSANE RAVINGS about 'Jewish lust for spilling Gentile blood' - just how do you think that should be described?


----------



## Hossfly

SonofSkywalker said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must you really keep on with spewing all that disrespect for Jesus and Christianity?
> 
> I am not spewing hate against Moses or any of the Old Testament Prophets.
> 
> I am not attacking Judaism or anyone's religion, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you lying again about Rosie?   She is not 'spewing disrespect' for Jesus OR Christanity.  Just because she may think a decomposing maggot-riddled  turd in a gutter puddled with vomit and urine has greater redeeming social value than you have - doesn't reflect AT ALL on Jesus or Christianity.
> 
> It MAY suggest, however, that Rosie - and some others - have a rather negative impression of how well you represent what you claim as your God and religion.
> 
> You DO spew hatred against Judaism when you lie about what Torah teaches, as you attack Judaism when you label Zionism as inherently evil.  And all those INSANE RAVINGS about 'Jewish lust for spilling Gentile blood' - just how do you think that should be described?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh My God, here we go again. If I criticize Christianity, nobody/no-one, makes a big deal about it, and it's is just my opinion. If I criticize Judaism or Islam or a non-Christian religion, people yell "intolerant, hater, hate-speech, bigot"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Such double standards, hate now means non-political correctness...............................
Click to expand...

Would you by any chance be any kin to ThePathWalker? Just curious.


----------



## irosie91

sky walker-----people generally do tolerate   ---criticism of  "one's own"   but not of others------especially when the person doing the critisizing  has both obvious evil intent     AND  ignorance     I am opened to anything you wish to say about Judaism------and I will let you know if I consider your  "KNOWLEGE"    correct.       I am always interested in the sunday school 
version of Judaism -------I experienced it as a child from christian playmates and even sunday school         it is childish and idiotic


----------



## tjvh

Israel Burns Alive An 11 Month Old Palestinian Baby In Gaza Air Strike ?
Moral of the story: Don't arbitrarily fire rockets at people who *will* fire back, or condone those who do.


----------



## irosie91

tjvh said:


> Israel Burns Alive An 11 Month Old Palestinian Baby In Gaza Air Strike ?
> Moral of the story: Don't arbitrarily fire rockets at people who *will* fire back, or condone those who do.




  TJVH   there is another moral on this thread----it is the nature of  PROPGANDA WHORES
  like Sherri     Notice the thread title     Israel Burns an ALIVE  INFANT To DEATH      I was
  so fascinated with that title sherri authored that I googled around for information on
  the event including the article she cited.    "BURNT ALIVE"   is a highly provocative 
  statement----it implies purposeful TORTURED DEATH   of an innocent infant---something
  like the obscene mutilation torture murders employed by the jihadists she supports and
  something like the Bonfires of the Inquisition.   As it turns out----sherri has no idea
  what actually was the cause of death in this infant-------she lied because she is a 
  propaganda whore.    IF the child actually  "burned to death"   that issue could
  be resolved by a careful autopsy------no report thereof------it is far more
  likely that the child died of  BLAST  ---the impact of  BLAST  actually does 
  kill ---especially children .      Genocidal ideologues create libels----decent people
  report what they know to be true.   The child was alive and now is tragically dead,
  just like the children in Israel who died in the bombing that sherri endorses


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would provide lists of those murdered by your fellow   ISA RESPECTORS    sherri------but  ------I simply cannot type out hundreds of millions of names          you got the list of those murdered by your fellow isa respectors JUST FOR TODAY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must you really keep on with spewing all that disrespect for Jesus and Christianity?
> 
> I am not spewing hate against Moses or any of the Old Testament Prophets.
> 
> I am not attacking Judaism or anyone's religion, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you lying again about Rosie?   She is not 'spewing disrespect' for Jesus OR Christanity.  Just because she may think a decomposing maggot-riddled  turd in a gutter puddled with vomit and urine has greater redeeming social value than you have - doesn't reflect AT ALL on Jesus or Christianity.
> 
> It MAY suggest, however, that Rosie - and some others - have a rather negative impression of how well you represent what you claim as your God and religion.
> 
> You DO spew hatred against Judaism when you lie about what Torah teaches, as you attack Judaism when you label Zionism as inherently evil.  And all those INSANE RAVINGS about 'Jewish lust for spilling Gentile blood' - just how do you think that should be described?
Click to expand...


To the Poster above,

Rosie has been resorting, on this discussion thread, to spewing this constant barrage of words  directed at attacking Jesus followers, followers of Jesus who have lived for the past 2000 years. I see that as an attack on Christianity, and I find it offensive, as I expect other Christians do, as well.

As for your personal comments about me, all I have to say is that I think what they speak most of all about is you, they tell all of us who you are and what is in your heart.

Zionism is not Judaism, and Zionism has been responsible for many reprehensible acts in Palestine, like the killing of the baby addressed in the Opening Post, which I and anyone may freely criticize without saying one single word about Judaism.

I cannot even recall discussing the Torah here, so I don't know how to respond to the comment about that. But I point out, your Torah is also part of the Christian Bible, so it should not be surprising if Christians do that sometimes, talk about what is in your Torah,  or surprising that verses are read or interpreted differently. 

As for my speaking about Jews killing Gentiles, well, they are, that is what is happening as Israeli Jews kill Gazan Gentiles. Gentiles are nonJews, Jesus even spoke about the Gentiles, I found three reference to Gentiles in The Sermon On The Mount alone. 

Lust for the blood of Gentiles, lust for blood is a phrase to describe frenzied killing, overkill, killing that a people seem to celebrate and incite and urge on, that is my thoughts. 

We have many comments of Israelis over the past few days that I think help us understand the meaning of that phrase better, and help all to see why some  might see in the present killing in Gaza a lust for blood, by a people, for the blood of another people.






"Among the latest horrifying examples of incitement to mass murder by Israeli public figures, Gilad Sharon, the son of former prime minister and notorious war criminal Ariel Sharon, has called for the Israeli army to flatten Gaza as the US flattened the Japanese city of Hiroshima in 1945 with an atomic bomb. The residents of Gaza are not innocent, they elected Hamas. The Gazans arent hostages; they chose this freely, and must live with the consequences, wrote Sharon in the extremist publication The Jerusalem Post. Sharon elaborated: We need to flatten entire neighborhoods in Gaza. Flatten all of Gaza. The Americans didnt stop with Hiroshima  the Japanese werent surrendering fast enough, so they hit Nagasaki, too. There should be no electricity in Gaza, no gasoline or moving vehicles, nothing. Then theyd really call for a ceasefire. Were this to happen, the images from Gaza might be unpleasant  but victory would be swift, and the lives of our soldiers and civilians spared."

ISRAELI OFFICIALS CALL FOR GAZA TO BE FLATTENED LIKE HIROSHIMA WAS « Desertpeace

Sherri


----------



## docmauser1

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _"Among the latest horrifying examples of incitement to mass murder by Israeli public figures, Gilad Sharon, the son of former prime minister and notorious war criminal Ariel Sharon, has called for the Israeli army to flatten Gaza as the US flattened the Japanese city of Hiroshima in 1945 with an atomic bomb. The residents of Gaza are not innocent, they elected Hamas. The Gazans arent hostages; they chose this freely, and must live with the consequences,_


Collective choices entail collective responsibilities, of course.


----------



## longknife

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri



That being the case, why in later videos is the boy alive?


----------



## irosie91

yet another hate post by    sherri----complete with a hate cartoon-------I stumbled upon nazi propaganda as a child-------those cartoons have been the out put of shit like sherri for more than 100 years  and were very responsible for the  facilitation of the genocide of the ass she and her fellow jihadist sluts---- lick-----that of ADOLF ABU ALI


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am reading an article on Mondoweiss about the funeral of the protester killed in Nabi Saleh, and there is a photo of his family, it looks like he had three small children, he was a police officer for the Palestinian Authority.


















"Around noon, dressed in blue and gray fatigues, PA officers lined the flatbed of a pickup truck where Tamimis body lay. Following, twenty other policemen walked hand to shoulder, forming a ring around the deceaseds family. To activists working in the occupied Palestinian territories, their faces were familiar. Nariman Tamimi, Rushdis sister was nearly carried by the support of other female relatives. In front, Bilal Tamimi, the village videographer and journalist, chronicled the funeral as the latest chapter of his familys hardships. Its ok, this is our destiny, he said softly, only momentarily moving the shield of the camera from his face. In a crowd of 2,000, nearly everyone I spoke with had met Rushdi, even if briefly on the proverbial rite of passage demonstrations in Nabi Saleh."

A funeral in Nabi Saleh signals new political consciousness in West Bank | Mondoweiss

Sherri


----------



## usmcstinger

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri



How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.


----------



## docmauser1

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _"Around noon, dressed in blue and gray fatigues, PA officers lined the flatbed of a pickup truck where Tamimis body lay. Following, twenty other policemen walked hand to shoulder, forming a ring around the deceaseds family. To activists working in the occupied Palestinian territories, their faces were familiar. Nariman Tamimi, Rushdis sister was nearly carried by the support of other female relatives. In front, Bilal Tamimi, the village videographer and journalist, chronicled the funeral as the latest chapter of his familys hardships. Its ok, this is our destiny, he said softly, only momentarily moving the shield of the camera from his face. In a crowd of 2,000, nearly everyone I spoke with had met Rushdi, even if briefly on the proverbial rite of passage demonstrations in Nabi Saleh."_


We should commend them for burying him/her instead of typically dragging his/her body around for a photo-op, shouldn't we?


----------



## eots

usmcstinger said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area nearDo the research and then you will know the truth.
Click to expand...


Ancient Greece ?.....what of all the Israelis that came from Europe ...what a nonsense argument


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

usmcstinger said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
Click to expand...


As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!

You can get the exact numbers for any timeframe to compare for yorself, by going to Btslem's website, statistics of the casualties on both sides.

Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"According to the last week, the media doesn't matter and neither do ambulance workers. According to Dr. Abu Foul, We are protected by the Geneva conventions we should not be targetted, we are trying to save lives. It is obvious who we are, we have sirens wailing and fluorescent rescuer jackets. Yet nine of our ambulance workers have been injured so far by return attacks and seventeen were killed before in the Cast Lead attacks.

Gaza on the precipice | Mondoweiss

Sherri


----------



## kvetch

News Nosh from Israeli Press:

"The political echelons of Israel don't want a paper, for the same reason that Hamas wants one.

The Israelis prefer to make a verbal agreement. 

*Putting the conditions on paper will limit Israel's freedom to act militarily in the future..."
*
--Senior Israeli political analyst Nahum Barnea in Yedioth today.**


----------



## kvetch

News Nosh Summary:

Ceasefire gets stuck and Israel suffers the hardest day so far making top news in the Israeli papers today. Israel continues to pound the Gaza Strip, a building is hit near Tel-Aviv for the first time, Jerusalem gets another siren, and Yedioth offers some numbers.

Egyptian President Mohammed Morsi said Tuesday that the conflict would end later that day. The Egyptians are hosting and mediating the indirect negotiations between Israel and Hamas. German Foreign Minister Guido Westerwelle also was involved. He left Israel en route to Cairo yesterday, assumably to introduce amendments to the ceasefire agreement draft, Yedioth's diplomatic affairs correspondent Itamar Eichner wrote. Israel Hayom reported that Morsi also telephoned Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad to ask him to convince Islamic Jihad head Ramadan Salah to stop attacks on Israel. Hamas, wrote Israel Hayom, was furious because Salah was not being flexible in the talks and is making demands that even the Egyptians do not agree with.

Early yesterday evening, Hamas said a deal was struck and the ceasefire would be announced at 7PM and go into effect at 9PM. But an Israeli government spokesman Mark Regev said, "We're not there yet." Indeed, the ceasefire was delayed. According to Maariv and the Israelis, it was Hamas' fault. According to the nuanced analysis by Nahum Barnea, that is not completely true (see translation below). According to Haaretz, Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu and his Defense Minister Ehud Barak disagreed on the terms. A statement by Hamas and Islamic Jihad said that the imminent lull in the fighting was delayed at the last minute over 'Israeli requests.' One Israeli official told Haaretz that Egypt wants to see gains for Hamas. Maariv writes that Israel demands that a two-stage outline: first stopping the fire and only after will they get the perks.

Maariv's Gaza stringer, Sami Ajrami, wrote in a small piece on the bottom of page eight that all the talk in Gaza was about a ceasefire. "In the evening the conditions were released and at 10PM a press conference was supposed to take place during which it was to be officially announced. Everyone waited for (the ceasefire) to commence at midnight, they hoped. When it became clear that the announcement was delayed, the disappointment was great." Ajrami writes that people in Gaza understand that "Israel's air force has the upper hand and that the Israeli army can do whatever it wants. The hope of the residents is that tomorrow morning everything will change, there will be a ceasefire and it will be the last. That after that there won't be any more bombing. Until that happens, people are passing the time hoping they won't be hurt in the hours that are left."

Meanwhile, all day while the back and forth of negotiations took place, Israel made a 'blitz' on Gaza with massive bombing of infrastructure, Maariv wrote. For the most part, Israeli press did not mention how many people were killed in Gaza. Ynet writes that the IDF identified the Islamic Jihad and the Popular Resistance Committees as the perpetrators of Tuesday morning's rocket fire, but that Hamas was responsible for the intense rocket salvo fired at Beersheva. "Despite the ongoing rocket fire, the IDF recognizes a reduction in its scope, noting that most of the rockets aimed at Ashdod and Ashkelon." The IDF also attacked the central bank in Gaza claiming it doubled as a Hamas headquarters. It also struck the homes of Hamas commanders at the levels of company and regiment commander, after shooting preliminary warning shots at the building, which residents were supposed to understand meant that an airstrike was imminent.

Islamic Jihad fired a rocket fired which landed between two Palestinian villages in the West Bank, south of Jerusalem. Some of the Israeli media reported it as if it were a shot on Jerusalem. The first direct hit on a house in the Gush Dan region (Tel-Aviv surroundings) made headlines. No one was hurt.

The papers reported that hundreds demonstrated in Beersheva, Ashkelon and Ashdod against a ceasefire.  The demos were organized by students through social media networks and when they saw that few people had showed up, they moved to where the TV stations were broadcasting live and tried to voice their protests on camera while the reporters were giving their live reports, Maariv wrote.

Barak Ravid reported that for the first time, the state ceremony in memory of Israel's first prime minister, David Ben-Gurion, at his Negev kibbutz of Sde Boker, was held under a media blackout because of the concern that Hamas in Gaza would try to target the gravesite where senior Israeli officials gathered. "This may seem an insignificant anecdote, but it says something about the situation in which Israel finds itself at the end of a week of hostilities in the Gaza Strip and on the cusp of a potential cease-fire. When dozens of kilometers from Gaza, the prime minister of Israel was unable to speak live on Israeli television, it's difficult to convince the Israeli public that the Israeli military operation, Pillar of Defense, had been replete with success," writes Ravid.

Haaretz's Amos Harel and Avi Issacharoff write that neither Israel nor Hamas thinks a truce would last forever. Diplomats told them that the hope is for a couple of years of quiet. Indeed, the IDF Spokesman told Ynet that there is no operation that can restore calm 'once and for all.' And the normally war-mongering Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman told Ynet: "We can't invade Gaza before elections."

With all the soldiers lined up in waiting outside the rim of the Gaza Strip, it's no wonder that one was killed yesterday by a mortar and there were many complaints from reservists who say they are being used as pawns.


----------



## kvetch

some neutral news summaries: not pallywood or ziowood!

Israel Presses Internet PR Campaign Over Gaza - ABC News

Latest key developments in the Gaza-Israel conflict - CNN.com

Why Israel should rethink closure policy &#8211; Global Public Square - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

docmauser1 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Around noon, dressed in blue and gray fatigues, PA officers lined the flatbed of a pickup truck where Tamimis body lay. Following, twenty other policemen walked hand to shoulder, forming a ring around the deceaseds family. To activists working in the occupied Palestinian territories, their faces were familiar. Nariman Tamimi, Rushdis sister was nearly carried by the support of other female relatives. In front, Bilal Tamimi, the village videographer and journalist, chronicled the funeral as the latest chapter of his familys hardships. Its ok, this is our destiny, he said softly, only momentarily moving the shield of the camera from his face. In a crowd of 2,000, nearly everyone I spoke with had met Rushdi, even if briefly on the proverbial rite of passage demonstrations in Nabi Saleh."_
> 
> 
> 
> We should commend them for burying him/her instead of typically dragging his/her body around for a photo-op, shouldn't we?
Click to expand...


Now, why would they do that?

You are obviously reading too much Hasbara BS!

Burying the murdered man did not go without further attacks on the villagers of Nabi Saleh, as the article in Mondoweiss speaks about. 












Some day, I expect we will see the Popular Resistance Movement take off,  it is certainly heating up! 

Remember what happened in Egypt, the Arab Spring, it can happen anywhere in the Middle East!

Sherri


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!
> 
> You can get the exact numbers for any timeframe to compare for yorself, by going to Btslem's website, statistics of the casualties on both sides.
> 
> Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


*As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!*


If your terrorist buddies were as good at math as you, and if they cared about their own people, they'd see those numbers and stop firing rockets at Israel.


----------



## eots

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!
> 
> You can get the exact numbers for any timeframe to compare for yorself, by going to Btslem's website, statistics of the casualties on both sides.
> 
> Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!*
> 
> 
> If your terrorist buddies were as good at math as you, and if they cared about their own people, they'd see those numbers and stop firing rockets at Israel.
Click to expand...


and then live as perpetual victims of the Israelis....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!
> 
> You can get the exact numbers for any timeframe to compare for yorself, by going to Btslem's website, statistics of the casualties on both sides.
> 
> Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!*
> 
> 
> If your terrorist buddies were as good at math as you, and if they cared about their own people, they'd see those numbers and stop firing rockets at Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then live as perpetual victims of the Israelis....
Click to expand...


Living as victims is the one thing your pals are good at.

That and attacking civilians.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!
> 
> You can get the exact numbers for any timeframe to compare for yorself, by going to Btslem's website, statistics of the casualties on both sides.
> 
> Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


So what you are saying Sherri, is that because Hamas has shitty aim and crappy weapons, we should give them a pass??? You're delusional !

If the number of civilian casualties was reversed, would you still be a Pali supporter?


----------



## toastman

Another point Sherri, how can one tell if a dead Pali is a plain civilian or a Hamas fighter or other combatant ??? They don't wear uniforms ! Therefore when looking at 'civilian casualties', you can never be too sure.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!
> 
> You can get the exact numbers for any timeframe to compare for yorself, by going to Btslem's website, statistics of the casualties on both sides.
> 
> Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying Sherri, is that because Hamas has shitty aim and crappy weapons, we should give them a pass??? You're delusional !
> 
> If the number of civilian casualties was reversed, would you still be a Pali supporter?
Click to expand...


Also, the disruption of normal daily activities, like work, school or shopping, as people have to run for cover, even if the casualties aren't so high.  Children, and even pets, are now suffering from anxiety symptoms.


----------



## theliq

usmcstinger said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
Click to expand...


Very Few YOU Idiot.......more bais opinion from yet another Cretin,for your information,since 1949.....the DEATH RATIO


PALESTINIANS 8045 INCLUDING 1625 CHILDREN

ISRAELIS 1575 INCLUDING 142 CHILDREN

WHAT YOU SHOULD HAVE ALSO ASKED WAS,HOW MANY CHILDREN AND PREGNANT WOMEN HAVE BEEN "MURDERED" IN PALESTINE.

THEREIN YOU WILL FIND THE REAL ANSWER

BUT A WOOD DUCK LIKE YOU ONLY SEE "THE POOR OLD ISRAELI SIDE"

YOU ARE AS SHAMEFUL AS YOUR ARE IGNORANT

THELIQ


----------



## theliq

longknife said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being the case, why in later videos is the boy alive?
Click to expand...


no wonder and thank GOD you are RETIRED


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

theliq said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very Few YOU Idiot.......more bais opinion from yet another Cretin,for your information,since 1949.....the DEATH RATIO
> 
> 
> PALESTINIANS 8045 INCLUDING 1625 CHILDREN
> 
> ISRAELIS 1575 INCLUDING 142 CHILDREN
> 
> WHAT YOU SHOULD HAVE ALSO ASKED WAS,HOW MANY CHILDREN AND PREGNANT WOMEN HAVE BEEN "MURDERED" IN PALESTINE.
> 
> THEREIN YOU WILL FIND THE REAL ANSWER
> 
> BUT A WOOD DUCK LIKE YOU ONLY SEE "THE POOR OLD ISRAELI SIDE"
> 
> YOU ARE AS SHAMEFUL AS YOUR ARE IGNORANT
> 
> THELIQ
Click to expand...


How many women and children are killed by the Gazans own rockets falling in Gaza?


----------



## thanatos144

amazing isnt it???? they blame Israel for defending itself against terrorism.....Fucking Jew hating assholes.


----------



## toastman

thanatos144 said:


> amazing isnt it???? they blame Israel for defending itself against terrorism.....Fucking Jew hating assholes.



It NEVER ceases to amaze me !


----------



## AnjelicaT

toastman said:


> Another point Sherri, how can one tell if a dead Pali is a plain civilian or a Hamas fighter or other combatant ??? They don't wear uniforms ! Therefore when looking at 'civilian casualties', you can never be too sure.


 

They aren't even necessarily dead.  
Pallywood.


----------



## theliq

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Few YOU Idiot.......more bais opinion from yet another Cretin,for your information,since 1949.....the DEATH RATIO
> 
> 
> PALESTINIANS 8045 INCLUDING 1625 CHILDREN
> 
> ISRAELIS 1575 INCLUDING 142 CHILDREN
> 
> WHAT YOU SHOULD HAVE ALSO ASKED WAS,HOW MANY CHILDREN AND PREGNANT WOMEN HAVE BEEN "MURDERED" IN PALESTINE.
> 
> THEREIN YOU WILL FIND THE REAL ANSWER
> 
> BUT A WOOD DUCK LIKE YOU ONLY SEE "THE POOR OLD ISRAELI SIDE"
> 
> YOU ARE AS SHAMEFUL AS YOUR ARE IGNORANT
> 
> THELIQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many women and children are killed by the Gazans own rockets falling in Gaza?
Click to expand...


NONE,only Israeli weapons....but nice to see you again Todd,I was wondering where you were,anyhow stop trying to allay Israeli atrosities onto the Palestinians,pretty sick and inaccurate ploy.steve, but not unusual for those trying to defend the indefensible.


----------



## irosie91

They don't wear uniforms ! Therefore when looking at 'civilian casualties', you can never be too sure

     it's been the "trick"  of the jihadist pigs for decades---even in the time of plane hijackings   

  "WE ARE CIVILIANS!!!!!" 

always remember-----there have been "pregnant" sluts----with  BOMB BELLIES[/I]

always remember----lots of stuff can be shoved under
those  "burkah"  rags


----------



## theliq

thanatos144 said:


> amazing isnt it???? they blame Israel for defending itself against terrorism.....Fucking Jew hating assholes.



And you call yourself PROGRESSIVE...NOT


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Few YOU Idiot.......more bais opinion from yet another Cretin,for your information,since 1949.....the DEATH RATIO
> 
> 
> PALESTINIANS 8045 INCLUDING 1625 CHILDREN
> 
> ISRAELIS 1575 INCLUDING 142 CHILDREN
> 
> WHAT YOU SHOULD HAVE ALSO ASKED WAS,HOW MANY CHILDREN AND PREGNANT WOMEN HAVE BEEN "MURDERED" IN PALESTINE.
> 
> THEREIN YOU WILL FIND THE REAL ANSWER
> 
> BUT A WOOD DUCK LIKE YOU ONLY SEE "THE POOR OLD ISRAELI SIDE"
> 
> YOU ARE AS SHAMEFUL AS YOUR ARE IGNORANT
> 
> THELIQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many women and children are killed by the Gazans own rockets falling in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NONE,only Israeli weapons....but nice to see you again Todd,I was wondering where you were,anyhow stop trying to allay Israeli atrosities onto the Palestinians,pretty sick and inaccurate ploy.steve, but not unusual for those trying to defend the indefensible.
Click to expand...


*NONE,only Israeli weapons*

How do you know?

*stop trying to allay Israeli atrosities onto the Palestinians*

Actrocities? I agree, Gazan rockets fired indiscriminately into civilian areas is an atrocity.
The terrorists doing it should be tried and executed.


----------



## irosie91

the NEW WAR MATH-----the side willing to shove their kids under bombs ----and tie bombs to the asses of their daughters -------JACK UP THEIR MORTALITY FIGURES AND WIN THE WAR.........


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> They don't wear uniforms ! Therefore when looking at 'civilian casualties', you can never be too sure
> 
> it's been the "trick"  of the jihadist pigs for decades---even in the time of plane hijackings
> 
> "WE ARE CIVILIANS!!!!!"
> 
> always remember-----there have been "pregnant" sluts----with  BOMB BELLIES[/I]
> 
> always remember----lots of stuff can be shoved under
> those  "burkah"  rags



Ever realized Rosie,you start at one point,Vent Your Spleen(and do in everyone's BRAIN) yet end UP AT YOUR STARTING POINT. BOOOORRRRING IN THE EXTREME.

SLUTS.......I'd like to hear YOUR definition.......I have your answer already "IT TAKES ONE TO KNOW ONE"

How right you are,for once Rosie


----------



## theliq

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many women and children are killed by the Gazans own rockets falling in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NONE,only Israeli weapons....but nice to see you again Todd,I was wondering where you were,anyhow stop trying to allay Israeli atrosities onto the Palestinians,pretty sick and inaccurate ploy.steve, but not unusual for those trying to defend the indefensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NONE,only Israeli weapons*
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> *stop trying to allay Israeli atrosities onto the Palestinians*
> 
> Actrocities? I agree, Gazan rockets fired indiscriminately into civilian areas is an atrocity.
> The terrorists doing it should be tried and executed.
Click to expand...


Trouble is Todd the Palestinians may have fired 70 or so rockets,but the Israelis circa 700!!!!

Look personally I don't think anyone should use such Weapony,but the Palestinian response is born out of total frustration and the Israeli out of return of reply and defending it's people.

It's all wrong,no matter how you view it......just wasted lives,wasted hopes,I feel fair negotiation is the ONLY WAY.

Most Palestinians and most Israelis DO NOT WANT THIS.steve


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> the NEW WAR MATH-----the side willing to shove their kids under bombs ----and tie bombs to the asses of their daughters -------JACK UP THEIR MORTALITY FIGURES AND WIN THE WAR.........



That's SO SILLY Rosie.


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NEW WAR MATH-----the side willing to shove their kids under bombs ----and tie bombs to the asses of their daughters -------JACK UP THEIR MORTALITY FIGURES AND WIN THE WAR.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's SO SILLY Rosie.
Click to expand...


wrong---its tragic-----children are being inculcated with filth----"DIE A
SHAHID and GO TO JANNAH     Suicide amongst the young is very
prevalent----any sociopathic  "government"   can easily exploit that
fact


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NEW WAR MATH-----the side willing to shove their kids under bombs ----and tie bombs to the asses of their daughters -------JACK UP THEIR MORTALITY FIGURES AND WIN THE WAR.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's SO SILLY Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---its tragic-----children are being inculcated with filth----"DIE A
> SHAHID and GO TO JANNAH     Suicide amongst the young is very
> prevalent----any sociopathic  "government"   can easily exploit that
> fact
Click to expand...


Mmmmmmm


----------



## theliq

SonofSkywalker said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri hates Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sherri hates seeing civilians murdered, as Israel is doing right now in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both the Israelis and the Palestinians are racists who don't want to coexist with each other. Somebody should just unify the two groups into one country. The racist Zionists are now forced to live with the Palestinians, and the racist Palestinians now have to live in the same country as the Israelis.
> 
> Hamas is a bunch of sickos for targeting Israeli civilians/citizens...................
> 
> Israel doesn't even allow Bedouins to live on their land, suck racist Zionist freaks!!!!!
> 
> Honestly, both sides/groups are evil. Why can't we just accept that?????
> 
> Racism is so ******* stupid........
Click to expand...


IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE SO..........We allowed Germany to rise again after the HORRENDOUS NAZI PERIOD.

Both these peoples (the majority) are wonderful........NO I COMPLETELY DISAGREE Skyw,time is a great healer.

There are HARD BASTARDS ON BOTH SIDES..........their futures are entwined,the sooner people realize this the better.

SOON FORWARD.....to Palestine and Israelsteve

This open sore has nothing to do with Racism between these two nations.............The Racism comes from outside,due to IGNORANCE


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must you really keep on with spewing all that disrespect for Jesus and Christianity?
> 
> I am not spewing hate against Moses or any of the Old Testament Prophets.
> 
> I am not attacking Judaism or anyone's religion, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you lying again about Rosie?   She is not 'spewing disrespect' for Jesus OR Christanity.  Just because she may think a decomposing maggot-riddled  turd in a gutter puddled with vomit and urine has greater redeeming social value than you have - doesn't reflect AT ALL on Jesus or Christianity.
> 
> It MAY suggest, however, that Rosie - and some others - have a rather negative impression of how well you represent what you claim as your God and religion.
> 
> You DO spew hatred against Judaism when you lie about what Torah teaches, as you attack Judaism when you label Zionism as inherently evil.  And all those INSANE RAVINGS about 'Jewish lust for spilling Gentile blood' - just how do you think that should be described?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the Poster above,
> 
> Rosie has been resorting, on this discussion thread, to spewing this constant barrage of words  directed at attacking Jesus followers, followers of Jesus who have lived for the past 2000 years. I see that as an attack on Christianity, and I find it offensive, as I expect other Christians do, as well.
> 
> As for your personal comments about me, all I have to say is that I think what they speak most of all about is you, they tell all of us who you are and what is in your heart.
> 
> Zionism is not Judaism, and Zionism has been responsible for many reprehensible acts in Palestine, like the killing of the baby addressed in the Opening Post, which I and anyone may freely criticize without saying one single word about Judaism.
> 
> I cannot even recall discussing the Torah here, so I don't know how to respond to the comment about that. But I point out, your Torah is also part of the Christian Bible, so it should not be surprising if Christians do that sometimes, talk about what is in your Torah,  or surprising that verses are read or interpreted differently.
> 
> As for my speaking about Jews killing Gentiles, well, they are, that is what is happening as Israeli Jews kill Gazan Gentiles. Gentiles are nonJews, Jesus even spoke about the Gentiles, I found three reference to Gentiles in The Sermon On The Mount alone.
> 
> Lust for the blood of Gentiles, lust for blood is a phrase to describe frenzied killing, overkill, killing that a people seem to celebrate and incite and urge on, that is my thoughts.
> 
> We have many comments of Israelis over the past few days that I think help us understand the meaning of that phrase better, and help all to see why some  might see in the present killing in Gaza a lust for blood, by a people, for the blood of another people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Among the latest horrifying examples of incitement to mass murder by Israeli public figures, Gilad Sharon, the son of former prime minister and notorious war criminal Ariel Sharon, has called for the Israeli army to flatten Gaza as the US flattened the Japanese city of Hiroshima in 1945 with an atomic bomb. The residents of Gaza are not innocent, they elected Hamas. The Gazans arent hostages; they chose this freely, and must live with the consequences, wrote Sharon in the extremist publication The Jerusalem Post. Sharon elaborated: We need to flatten entire neighborhoods in Gaza. Flatten all of Gaza. The Americans didnt stop with Hiroshima  the Japanese werent surrendering fast enough, so they hit Nagasaki, too. There should be no electricity in Gaza, no gasoline or moving vehicles, nothing. Then theyd really call for a ceasefire. Were this to happen, the images from Gaza might be unpleasant  but victory would be swift, and the lives of our soldiers and civilians spared."
> 
> ISRAELI OFFICIALS CALL FOR GAZA TO BE FLATTENED LIKE HIROSHIMA WAS « Desertpeace
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Over 40,000 dead in Syria, Christians being killed in Nigeria and other Muslim countries, etc. etc., and Sherri "the good Christian" is still blabbering about the Jews killing Gentiles while she has not a care in the world about whom the Muslims are killing.  I wonder if Sherri "the good Christian" ever thinks about the Muslims invading the countries which were essentially inhabited by the original Christians and now the descendents of these original Christians can't even practice their religion in peace.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am reading an article on Mondoweiss about the funeral of the protester killed in Nabi Saleh, and there is a photo of his family, it looks like he had three small children, he was a police officer for the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Around noon, dressed in blue and gray fatigues, PA officers lined the flatbed of a pickup truck where Tamimis body lay. Following, twenty other policemen walked hand to shoulder, forming a ring around the deceaseds family. To activists working in the occupied Palestinian territories, their faces were familiar. Nariman Tamimi, Rushdis sister was nearly carried by the support of other female relatives. In front, Bilal Tamimi, the village videographer and journalist, chronicled the funeral as the latest chapter of his familys hardships. Its ok, this is our destiny, he said softly, only momentarily moving the shield of the camera from his face. In a crowd of 2,000, nearly everyone I spoke with had met Rushdi, even if briefly on the proverbial rite of passage demonstrations in Nabi Saleh."
> 
> A funeral in Nabi Saleh signals new political consciousness in West Bank | Mondoweiss
> 
> Sherri


With over 40,000 Syrians killed so far, one would think that Sherri would have at least one or two pictures of their funerals.  What happened, Sherri?  Did they just throw these 40,000 Syrians on a big bonfire and did not conduct any funerals?  I wonder also if Sherri has any pictures of funerals for the Christians who have been killed by Muslims recently in Nigeria.  I would think that the "good Christian" Sherri would be keeping up on this.


----------



## irosie91

Sherri---  like all cheap  propaganda whores----DOES MAUDLIN AND GORE


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!
> 
> You can get the exact numbers for any timeframe to compare for yorself, by going to Btslem's website, statistics of the casualties on both sides.
> 
> Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Where was Sherri when over 2 million Christians were murdered in the Sudan?  Was she hiding out when 3 million people (mainly Hindus) were killed in Bangladesh?  What did she care when millions of Nigerian Christians were murdered?  Evidently she closed her eyes to the 300,000 Black Muslims who perished in Darfur because of the Arab Muslims.  Is she now closing her eyes to the over 40,000 murdered so far in Syria?  I guess when there are no Jews involved, Sherri becomes comatose even when it is obvious that many children were killed in these Muslim atrocities.


----------



## Samson

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!
> 
> You can get the exact numbers for any timeframe to compare for yorself, by going to Btslem's website, statistics of the casualties on both sides.
> 
> Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As thousands of Palestinians, most of them civilians, have been killed by Israel in the past 10 years, a few dozen Israelis have been killed by Hamas rockets!*
> 
> 
> If your terrorist buddies were as good at math as you, and if they cared about their own people, they'd see those numbers and stop firing rockets at Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then live as perpetual victims of the Israelis....
Click to expand...


I suppose Egypt could let them in so they could be victimized by other Muslims if that would make you feel better.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Around noon, dressed in blue and gray fatigues, PA officers lined the flatbed of a pickup truck where Tamimis body lay. Following, twenty other policemen walked hand to shoulder, forming a ring around the deceaseds family. To activists working in the occupied Palestinian territories, their faces were familiar. Nariman Tamimi, Rushdis sister was nearly carried by the support of other female relatives. In front, Bilal Tamimi, the village videographer and journalist, chronicled the funeral as the latest chapter of his familys hardships. Its ok, this is our destiny, he said softly, only momentarily moving the shield of the camera from his face. In a crowd of 2,000, nearly everyone I spoke with had met Rushdi, even if briefly on the proverbial rite of passage demonstrations in Nabi Saleh."_
> 
> 
> 
> We should commend them for burying him/her instead of typically dragging his/her body around for a photo-op, shouldn't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, why would they do that?
> 
> You are obviously reading too much Hasbara BS!
> 
> Burying the murdered man did not go without further attacks on the villagers of Nabi Saleh, as the article in Mondoweiss speaks about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day, I expect we will see the Popular Resistance Movement take off,  it is certainly heating up!
> 
> Remember what happened in Egypt, the Arab Spring, it can happen anywhere in the Middle East!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

I wonder if Sherri has any pictures of the Muslims who were blown up by Muslims of different sects while they were in the cemetery attending the funerals of some friends and relatives who were previously killed by Muslims.   It seems very pathetic that the Muslims can't even let other Muslims bury their dead in peace.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very Few YOU Idiot.......more bais opinion from yet another Cretin,for your information,since 1949.....the DEATH RATIO
> 
> 
> PALESTINIANS 8045 INCLUDING 1625 CHILDREN
> 
> ISRAELIS 1575 INCLUDING 142 CHILDREN
> 
> WHAT YOU SHOULD HAVE ALSO ASKED WAS,HOW MANY CHILDREN AND PREGNANT WOMEN HAVE BEEN "MURDERED" IN PALESTINE.
> 
> THEREIN YOU WILL FIND THE REAL ANSWER
> 
> BUT A WOOD DUCK LIKE YOU ONLY SEE "THE POOR OLD ISRAELI SIDE"
> 
> YOU ARE AS SHAMEFUL AS YOUR ARE IGNORANT
> 
> THELIQ
Click to expand...

Of course little Stevie here doesn't care how many children and women the Muslims have killed in different places.  The Jews are not involved so he is not interested.  Give us a ballpark figure, Stevie.  How many women and children do you think have been killed of the over 40,000 Syrians who have been killed?


----------



## eots




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading an article on Mondoweiss about the funeral of the protester killed in Nabi Saleh, and there is a photo of his family, it looks like he had three small children, he was a police officer for the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Around noon, dressed in blue and gray fatigues, PA officers lined the flatbed of a pickup truck where Tamimi&#8217;s body lay. Following, twenty other policemen walked hand to shoulder, forming a ring around the deceased&#8217;s family. To activists working in the occupied Palestinian territories, their faces were familiar. Nariman Tamimi, Rushdi&#8217;s sister was nearly carried by the support of other female relatives. In front, Bilal Tamimi, the village videographer and journalist, chronicled the funeral as the latest chapter of his family&#8217;s hardships. &#8220;It&#8217;s ok, this is our destiny,&#8221; he said softly, only momentarily moving the shield of the camera from his face. In a crowd of 2,000, nearly everyone I spoke with had met Rushdi, even if briefly on the proverbial rite of passage demonstrations in Nabi Saleh."
> 
> A funeral in Nabi Saleh signals new political consciousness in West Bank | Mondoweiss
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> With over 40,000 Syrians killed so far, one would think that Sherri would have at least one or two pictures of their funerals.  What happened, Sherri?  Did they just throw these 40,000 Syrians on a big bonfire and did not conduct any funerals?  I wonder also if Sherri has any pictures of funerals for the Christians who have been killed by Muslims recently in Nigeria.  I would think that the "good Christian" Sherri would be keeping up on this.
Click to expand...


hossfly,

This  is a discussion baord for discussing Israel and Palestine, not Syria, and not Africa. So, no I don't find it strange I am not discussing those matters here.

And you keep asking me this essentially same question over and over and over.

Why do you desire I hate Muslims and Arabs?

Why is refusing to Hate people who you think I should hate so horrible?

I don't know why I care so much about Palestine today, just like I don't know why I once cared a lot about was happening in Darfur, and once I cared a lot about what was happening in Lebanon.

I see it as a God thing, He gives me people and causes to care about, and I try to follow where Christ leads me to go!

I don't claim to have it all figured out or that I get it all right, but I am really trying to do the best I can, and to answer here your questions the best I can.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

sherri continues her shit finger lies------she continues to describe a child who died in a bombing as being  "BURNED ALIVE"   despite the fact that she has no idea if he was alive at the time his skin was burned-----becasue saying "BURNED ALIVE"   suits her  AGENDA OF HATRED  -----and the DECIDES  what other people insist that she "HATE"  arabs ----yet another shit finger lie from the lying hater propagandaist whore, sherri.    Such a disgusting sow


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should commend them for burying him/her instead of typically dragging his/her body around for a photo-op, shouldn't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why would they do that?
> 
> You are obviously reading too much Hasbara BS!
> 
> Burying the murdered man did not go without further attacks on the villagers of Nabi Saleh, as the article in Mondoweiss speaks about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day, I expect we will see the Popular Resistance Movement take off,  it is certainly heating up!
> 
> Remember what happened in Egypt, the Arab Spring, it can happen anywhere in the Middle East!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if Sherri has any pictures of the Muslims who were blown up by Muslims of different sects while they were in the cemetery attending the funerals of some friends and relatives who were previously killed by Muslims.   It seems very pathetic that the Muslims can't even let other Muslims bury their dead in peace.
Click to expand...


Hossfly,

Why are  Palestinians burying a fellow Palestinian responsible for what some Muslims somewhere in the world are doing to other Muslims at a funeral somewhere else in the world? Come on, stop judging the Palestinian people based on what is happening somewhere else in the world to somebody else in the world. 

Deal with what is happening in Palestine, please.

In Nabi Saleh, Israel is killing Protesters and Israel is interfering with the burial of the ones they kill!

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> now, why would they do that?
> 
> You are obviously reading too much hasbara bs!
> 
> Burying the murdered man did not go without further attacks on the villagers of nabi saleh, as the article in mondoweiss speaks about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some day, i expect we will see the popular resistance movement take off,  it is certainly heating up!
> 
> Remember what happened in egypt, the arab spring, it can happen anywhere in the middle east!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if sherri has any pictures of the muslims who were blown up by muslims of different sects while they were in the cemetery attending the funerals of some friends and relatives who were previously killed by muslims.   It seems very pathetic that the muslims can't even let other muslims bury their dead in peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hossfly,
> 
> why are  palestinians burying a fellow palestinian responsible for what some muslims somewhere in the world are doing to other muslims at a funeral somewhere else in the world? Come on, stop judging the palestinian people based on what is happening somewhere else in the world to somebody else in the world.
> 
> Deal with what is happening in palestine, please.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## irosie91

Sherri----your vulgar pedantry is wafting a stink thru cyberspace again.    People do have a right to post as they please.    It is a fact that you and people of your ilk engage in WAVING CORPSES about-----which is also a vulgar practice and very dishonest     It is also true that you ----like virtually all hypocrites of your ilk------routinely present view so slanted that it is obscene ------your posting content makes it clear that you are delighted that Israeli children were killed in the bombing upon Israel which you enthusiastically support.  a conclusion I make  using your own logic.   

As to that which is happening  "elsewhere" ------your assertion that it is all  "UNRELATED"    and that others MUST post according to YOUR CRITERIA-----is comical----but also vulgar.    I believe that the events in other countries in the MIDDLE EAST at this time -----are intimately related to the situation in Gaza because unlike you-----I am candid and honest and not stupid.


----------



## irosie91

How many children did the  RAF   USAF  kill in their bombing of Berlin  and other parts of Germany----1945?


----------



## irosie91

from sherri>>>>

Rosie has been resorting, on this discussion thread, to spewing this constant barrage of words directed at attacking Jesus followers, followers of Jesus who have lived for the past 2000 years.


    you have a basis for your shit finger lie   Sherrie?   ----   try to be honest for a change


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many infants, children and pregnant women have been killed in Israel by HAMAS rockets? The Palestinians are neither Arabs or Semites. They came to the Middle East by ships in an area near Ancient Greece. Do the research and then you will know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Few YOU Idiot.......more bais opinion from yet another Cretin,for your information,since 1949.....the DEATH RATIO
> 
> 
> PALESTINIANS 8045 INCLUDING 1625 CHILDREN
> 
> ISRAELIS 1575 INCLUDING 142 CHILDREN
> 
> WHAT YOU SHOULD HAVE ALSO ASKED WAS,HOW MANY CHILDREN AND PREGNANT WOMEN HAVE BEEN "MURDERED" IN PALESTINE.
> 
> THEREIN YOU WILL FIND THE REAL ANSWER
> 
> BUT A WOOD DUCK LIKE YOU ONLY SEE "THE POOR OLD ISRAELI SIDE"
> 
> YOU ARE AS SHAMEFUL AS YOUR ARE IGNORANT
> 
> THELIQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course little Stevie here doesn't care how many children and women the Muslims have killed in different places.  The Jews are not involved so he is not interested.  Give us a ballpark figure, Stevie.  How many women and children do you think have been killed of the over 40,000 Syrians who have been killed?
Click to expand...


Not True Hoss,on different threads I have given,quite CANDIDLY my opinion regarding this,above you should note what I said.You seem to take pride in trying to contradict what I say.

In much of our dialogue we agree on much,so STOP being Naughty or I shall have to SPANK YOU.....Again

What is happening in Syria and around the world at the moment IS A DISGRACE,including the Holy Land.

Hoss Matey,......Never assume my kindness as weakness.....or I'll RIP YOUR ARMS OFFsteve


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

theliq said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being the case, why in later videos is the boy alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no wonder and thank GOD you are RETIRED
Click to expand...



The baby's name was Omar Al-Mashharawi, 11 months old. His aunt, who was killed in the same attack was named Heba Al-Mashharawi, age 19, she was 6 months pregnant.

#GazaUnderAttack| Names and ages of killed people in the ongoing Israeli attacks on Gaza « PALESTINE FROM MY EYES

"Stay Human" 7 Days of Bombing. The Crime and the Victims. | Letters from Palestine |Axisoflogic.com

He remains dead!


----------



## irosie91

Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?

Sherri


someone said  sherri is a    ???lawyer-----a lawyer SHOULD ---at the very least know the defintion of  "MURDER"        According to sherri-----the RAF   during world war Ii    MURDERED  tens of thousands of innocent people    Maybe she can get them to court


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> from sherri>>>>
> 
> Rosie has been resorting, on this discussion thread, to spewing this constant barrage of words directed at attacking Jesus followers, followers of Jesus who have lived for the past 2000 years.
> 
> 
> you have a basis for your shit finger lie   Sherrie?   ----   try to be honest for a change



I think most of Sherri's commentary is close to the truth,but Rosie try to inform your self of all the FACTs.steve


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> How many children did the  RAF   USAF  kill in their bombing of Berlin  and other parts of Germany----1945?



Millions and Millions LESS THAN THE GERMANS KILLED,inparticular the Jewish Peoples......SO WHY WOULD YOU ASK SUCH A THING.


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from sherri>>>>
> 
> Rosie has been resorting, on this discussion thread, to spewing this constant barrage of words directed at attacking Jesus followers, followers of Jesus who have lived for the past 2000 years.
> 
> 
> you have a basis for your shit finger lie   Sherrie?   ----   try to be honest for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of Sherri's commentary is close to the truth,but Rosie try to inform your self of all the FACTs.steve
Click to expand...



  I am very well informed    stevie    ----I get my information about Gaza from Gazans----not fascists like sherri.       YOu have said nothing other than     "sherri is right and rosie is wrong       Is that the best you can do?       I doubt that sherri has ever actually had an up close candid encounter with a Gazan in her life------other than   PERHAPS at some propaganda fest


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from sherri>>>>
> 
> Rosie has been resorting, on this discussion thread, to spewing this constant barrage of words directed at attacking Jesus followers, followers of Jesus who have lived for the past 2000 years.
> 
> 
> you have a basis for your shit finger lie   Sherrie?   ----   try to be honest for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of Sherri's commentary is close to the truth,but Rosie try to inform your self of all the FACTs.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am very well informed    stevie    ----I get my information about Gaza from Gazans----not fascists like sherri.       YOu have said nothing other than     "sherri is right and rosie is wrong       Is that the best you can do?       I doubt that sherri has ever actually had an up close candid encounter with a Gazan in her life------other than   PERHAPS at some propaganda fest
Click to expand...


Well actually Rosie,not all you say is wrong(for the record)But most of it is BIAS,why can't diseminate the facts on issues occassionally.stevie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who said anyone can call me stevie?????????That's for when THE BETTER HALF,whispers sweetly into my ear,just sayin steve


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> from sherri>>>>
> 
> Rosie has been resorting, on this discussion thread, to spewing this constant barrage of words directed at attacking Jesus followers, followers of Jesus who have lived for the past 2000 years.
> 
> 
> you have a basis for your shit finger lie   Sherrie?   ----   try to be honest for a change



irosie,

I do not feel guilty over what people who lived before I was ever born did. Do you feel guilt over everything every Jew has ever done? This guilt you try to lay on Christians is baseless and completely unwarranted. 

I am not responsible for what people calling themselves Christians have done since Christianity was a religion, I am simply not.

I really would think about reconsidering my position on this if anyone could point to any Religious Scriptures that tell me I have guilt over the acts of people who lived before I was born. 

Now, what I do feel guilt about is what my country is doing to people today, like killing innocent civilians and funding the Occupation in Palestine, what Christians today do to people, like excluding people and judging people and not following Jesus teachings. The world I live in Today is something I feel I should be concerned about, and feel guilt about. I really can relate to the Prophet Isaiah's image of blood on his hands over the sin of his own people, I feel that, too. But what his guilt was over was what the peple were doing then, while he was alive, not what the people did before he was even born.

I am sorry about Christians who have hurt and hated and killed others, including Jews. I wish it did not happen, and all that has happened, all that hurting, hating, and killing had never happened. Jesus does not call on us to hurt, hate, and kill anyone. Every person, their lives have value, and God loves all of us, Christians, Jews, Muslims, and everyone else. We all matter.

I don't mean by anything I say in these discussions that I want harm for anyone, what my criiticism is directed at is the Occupation and human rights abuses a part of it (that includes the unlawful acts carried out in Gaza this past week)that denies basic human rights and equal rights to all of the people of Palestine, the Occupation is the problem here.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of Sherri's commentary is close to the truth,but Rosie try to inform your self of all the FACTs.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very well informed    stevie    ----I get my information about Gaza from Gazans----not fascists like sherri.       YOu have said nothing other than     "sherri is right and rosie is wrong       Is that the best you can do?       I doubt that sherri has ever actually had an up close candid encounter with a Gazan in her life------other than   PERHAPS at some propaganda fest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually Rosie,not all you say is wrong(for the record)But most of it is BIAS,why can't diseminate the facts on issues occassionally.stevie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who said anyone can call me stevie?????????That's for when THE BETTER HALF,whispers sweetly into my ear,just sayin steve
Click to expand...


I understand----steviekins-----you are suggesting that a lean a bit -------that might be correct.      Unlike Sherrie----I do not lie and engage in maudlin histrionics and filthy propaganda .    I  admit----in politics I do lean-----I simply cannot vote REPUBLICAN-----something related to my grandmother----a bit active in her youth in labor union marches after the  triangle fire


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from sherri>>>>
> 
> Rosie has been resorting, on this discussion thread, to spewing this constant barrage of words directed at attacking Jesus followers, followers of Jesus who have lived for the past 2000 years.
> 
> 
> you have a basis for your shit finger lie   Sherrie?   ----   try to be honest for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of Sherri's commentary is close to the truth,but Rosie try to inform your self of all the FACTs.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am very well informed    stevie    ----I get my information about Gaza from Gazans----not fascists like sherri.       YOu have said nothing other than     "sherri is right and rosie is wrong       Is that the best you can do?       I doubt that sherri has ever actually had an up close candid encounter with a Gazan in her life------other than   PERHAPS at some propaganda fest
Click to expand...


irosie,

If you get information from Palestinians in Gaza you want to discuss here, please provide links to documents you rely on. I do not see you doing that, what I see you doing is making sweeping statements about Muslims and applying these sweeping statements to all Palestinians. That does not give us an accurate picture of Palestinians. It simply does not, it shows us your biased view of them.

And, by the way, they are Palestinians, the people of Gaza. I was just reminded in another thread discussion that this characterization of Palestinians in Gaza as Gazans is offensive to the people there, like calling Muslims Moslems. I learn something new every day, that was simply something I was not aware of, either.

Speaking of prejudice against Palestinains in Gaza, there is a wonderful article on Mondoweiss about this, especially the comments. So often, its the comments there I learn so much from. 

NYT's Jodi Rudoren responds to criticism of Facebook comments

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> someone said  sherri is a    ???lawyer-----a lawyer SHOULD ---at the very least know the defintion of  "MURDER"        According to sherri-----the RAF   during world war Ii    MURDERED  tens of thousands of innocent people    Maybe she can get them to court



irosie,

Murder is unlawful killing. The Fourth Geneva Convention makes it unlawful to target civilians and civilian objects. Targeting ambulances and journalists and civilians and civilian objects is not lawful, and when people die from unlawful attacks, we have unlawful killings, which is murder.

Whether a Nation is held accountable for its unlawful killings is not the issue, unlawful killings remain murder.

We have a problem in our international law system, which I think needs fixing, we do not have effective mechanisms to deal with Nation's violations of intl law. 

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of Sherri's commentary is close to the truth,but Rosie try to inform your self of all the FACTs.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very well informed    stevie    ----I get my information about Gaza from Gazans----not fascists like sherri.       YOu have said nothing other than     "sherri is right and rosie is wrong       Is that the best you can do?       I doubt that sherri has ever actually had an up close candid encounter with a Gazan in her life------other than   PERHAPS at some propaganda fest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> If you get information from Palestinians in Gaza you want to discuss here, please provide links to documents you rely on. I do not see you doing that, what I see you doing is making sweeping statements about Muslims and applying these sweeping statements to all Palestinians.
> ***************************************
> 
> sherri continues to wax idiotic----I have clearly stated that my information about
> Gazans comes from Gazans----so SHE DEMANDS LINKS        what a joke is
> Sherri----I was interviewing gazans LONG BEFORE I HAD A PC    as to the DOCUMENTS
> ---sorry sherri----my interviews are confidential and protected by law----you are
> demanding that I violate the confidence of the gazans with whom I spoke
> 
> now---SWEEPING STATEMENTS ABOUT MUSLIMS       could you cite one sherri?
> you need not provide documents or links
> 
> 88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
> 
> That does not give us an accurate picture of Palestinians. It simply does not, it shows us your biased view of them
> 
> ***********************************************************
> wrong again  sherri------I have no BIASED view of Gazans-----that which I have said
> about what they told me is what they told me.    I have never met a gazan as nasty
> as are you.    In fact I was invited to visit gaza-----were you?
> 8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
> 
> 
> And, by the way, they are Palestinians, the people of Gaza. I was just reminded in another thread discussion that this characterization of Palestinians in Gaza as Gazans is offensive to the people there, like calling Muslims Moslems. I learn something new every day, that was simply something I was not aware of, either.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> PALESTINIANS    were jews for almost  2000 years      My own husband was a
> PALESTINIAN----so described on his official paper issued by the British----as were
> his parents and his sibs and lots and lots of other people I know.     It would be
> very difficult for me to describe arab muslims as  "palestinians" ---which is why I use
> quotation marks even when I use that new-speak term for arab muslims who claim to
> have some connection to the erstwhile  palestine aka judea/israel
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> 
> Speaking of prejudice against Palestinains in Gaza, there is a wonderful article on Mondoweiss about this, especially the comments. So often, its the comments there I learn so much from.
> 
> ***************************************************************
> Mondoweiss is a propaganda site----I avoid propaganda sites ----and never CITE them
> as sources to support my own arguements.     I consider  Robert Spencer whose background
> is   Turkish Catholic-----to be an excellent scholar ---He wrote a book --about ---in general  ISLAM---- I would not even quote him despite the fact that I find his writings absolutely
> accurate simply because he does write from a specific POV------see sherrie?   I am not like you-----I do not do propaganda
> 
> prejudice against  "palestinians"  in Gaza?       is that the palestinians of the past 2000 years---ie the jewish ones-----or the new-speak arab muslims ones?
> Are you referring to the hatred that the egyptians express for   BALESTINIANS?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Sherri----your vulgar pedantry is wafting a stink thru cyberspace again.    People do have a right to post as they please.    It is a fact that you and people of your ilk engage in WAVING CORPSES about-----which is also a vulgar practice and very dishonest     It is also true that you ----like virtually all hypocrites of your ilk------routinely present view so slanted that it is obscene ------your posting content makes it clear that you are delighted that Israeli children were killed in the bombing upon Israel which you enthusiastically support.  a conclusion I make  using your own logic.
> 
> As to that which is happening  "elsewhere" ------your assertion that it is all  "UNRELATED"    and that others MUST post according to YOUR CRITERIA-----is comical----but also vulgar.    I believe that the events in other countries in the MIDDLE EAST at this time -----are intimately related to the situation in Gaza because unlike you-----I am candid and honest and not stupid.



irosie,

I am not aware of Israeli children dying in bombings in the  past week, I did hear of children injured, in Democracy Now program that was aired today. Please provide links and tell us about any Israeli children who have been killed in attacks this past week, if that happened. I do not support any children being attacked and killed. And I certainly do not celebrate such things, but it is not even possible to celebrate killings if none have even occurred, I point out. 

I know we can all post whatever we want to post, but it really helps to deal with what is happening today, and respond to that. Killings in the past tell us nothing about what is happening today in Israel and Palestine.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> someone said  sherri is a    ???lawyer-----a lawyer SHOULD ---at the very least know the defintion of  "MURDER"        According to sherri-----the RAF   during world war Ii    MURDERED  tens of thousands of innocent people    Maybe she can get them to court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Murder is unlawful killing. The Fourth Geneva Convention makes it unlawful to target civilians and civilian objects. Targeting ambulances and journalists and civilians and civilian objects is not lawful, and when people die from unlawful attacks, we have unlawful killings, which is murder.
> 
> Whether a Nation is held accountable for its unlawful killings is not the issue, unlawful killings remain murder.
> 
> We have a problem in our international law system, which I think needs fixing, we do not have effective mechanisms to deal with Nation's violations of intl law.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Then there have been an awful lot of unlawful killings committed by Muslims even though Sherri doesn't seem to pay attention to them.  She is only interested in what is happening to one tiny part of the Middle East, and certainly isn't paying attention to the unlawful killings by Muslims in the rest of the Middle East as well as Africa and Southeast Asia.  Even when it is Christians being unlawfully killed, this "good Christian" woman seems to have her eyes closed.  I imagine because there are no Jews involved to blame these unlawful killings on.


----------



## irosie91

Sherrie  
your disclaimer of   "RESPONSIBILITY  FOR PAST ACTS"   is hollow indeed.   If you were truly sincere,  you would counsel   "Balestinains"  to forget what happened to them in  1948 and including that which they imagine happened to them.----it might help them to give up that   "BALESTINIAN"   faux identity which seems to convince them of a markedly revised history----which I notice you endorse in sheer idiocy

Just what TIME period do you consider reasonable for  "MEMORIES"?        suggest a reasonable date.

you reimind me of an interesting comment my son made at about age 14---when he started a new high school----after being in a kind of jewish parochial thing... thence to a very culturally diverse public high school----but with a bit of a special  UN  type student body --------he did come up with this observation>>>  When jews talk about history-----they talk about the past 5000 years----when christians talk about history---its the past 2000 years----when muslims talk about history----it starts with Muhummad

-----he had something there-----which is more pervasive in general  POV  of things  than might be apparent to you. -----his comment reminded me of an 
interaction I had with a christian minister----who told me something about the bible and he made a mistake regarding ----a character ,  name, place, etc----it as an "OLD" testament thing-----and I corrected the error--------in a casual way    ----I was SURPRISED at the INTENSITY of the man's reaction      He said    YOUR PEOPLE KNOW THIS STUFF LIKE IT HAPPENED YESTERDAY.

right----I know it like it happened yesterday------that which you know only as  a sunday school fairy tale in the HAZY HAZY   distant---vague surreal past

here is another iinsight from my genius offspring----"ma---when christians talk about the bible----its like they are talking about fairy tales-----the BOOK OF JONAH IS ALL ABOUT  SOME GUY BEING SWALLOWED BY A WHALE"

  LOL    he never attended sunday school-----BUT I DID-----I refrained from saying-----"yeah ,  I know----they do"        see how POLITE I AM...


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying Israel's murder of this 11 month old baby is justified?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> someone said  sherri is a    ???lawyer-----a lawyer SHOULD ---at the very least know the defintion of  "MURDER"        According to sherri-----the RAF   during world war Ii    MURDERED  tens of thousands of innocent people    Maybe she can get them to court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Murder is unlawful killing. The Fourth Geneva Convention makes it unlawful to target civilians and civilian objects. Targeting ambulances and journalists and civilians and civilian objects is not lawful, and when people die from unlawful attacks, we have unlawful killings, which is murder.
> 
> Whether a Nation is held accountable for its unlawful killings is not the issue, unlawful killings remain murder.
> 
> We have a problem in our international law system, which I think needs fixing, we do not have effective mechanisms to deal with Nation's violations of intl law.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there have been an awful lot of unlawful killings committed by Muslims even though Sherri doesn't seem to pay attention to them.  She is only interested in what is happening to one tiny part of the Middle East, and certainly isn't paying attention to the unlawful killings by Muslims in the rest of the Middle East as well as Africa and Southeast Asia.  Even when it is Christians being unlawfully killed, this "good Christian" woman seems to have her eyes closed.  I imagine because there are no Jews involved to blame these unlawful killings on.
Click to expand...


I think you have already mentioned this before Hoss,repetition is ok for Cretins but you can't honestly think that you can foist this on ME,time and time again.

That's it Bend Down Low WACK,WACK..........steve


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> Murder is unlawful killing. The Fourth Geneva Convention makes it unlawful to target civilians and civilian objects. Targeting ambulances and journalists and civilians and civilian objects is not lawful, and when people die from unlawful attacks, we have unlawful killings, which is murder.
> 
> Whether a Nation is held accountable for its unlawful killings is not the issue, unlawful killings remain murder.
> 
> We have a problem in our international law system, which I think needs fixing, we do not have effective mechanisms to deal with Nation's violations of intl law.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Then there have been an awful lot of unlawful killings committed by Muslims even though Sherri doesn't seem to pay attention to them.  She is only interested in what is happening to one tiny part of the Middle East, and certainly isn't paying attention to the unlawful killings by Muslims in the rest of the Middle East as well as Africa and Southeast Asia.  Even when it is Christians being unlawfully killed, this "good Christian" woman seems to have her eyes closed.  I imagine because there are no Jews involved to blame these unlawful killings on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have already mentioned this before Hoss,repetition is ok for Cretins but you can't honestly think that you can foist this on ME,time and time again.
> 
> That's it Bend Down Low WACK,WACK..........steve
Click to expand...




Calm down folks-----Sherrie does not know the definition of  MURDER
   the 11 month old baby ----was not murdered by any legal definition of
   the term   "MURDER"    nor was the kid playing soccer  
     at least not in any civilized country.  ---like  the NORTHERN PART OF THE USA---- 
     east of the  Mississippi River


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then there have been an awful lot of unlawful killings committed by Muslims even though Sherri doesn't seem to pay attention to them.  She is only interested in what is happening to one tiny part of the Middle East, and certainly isn't paying attention to the unlawful killings by Muslims in the rest of the Middle East as well as Africa and Southeast Asia.  Even when it is Christians being unlawfully killed, this "good Christian" woman seems to have her eyes closed.  I imagine because there are no Jews involved to blame these unlawful killings on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have already mentioned this before Hoss,repetition is ok for Cretins but you can't honestly think that you can foist this on ME,time and time again.
> 
> That's it Bend Down Low WACK,WACK..........steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down folks-----Sherrie does not know the definition of  MURDER
> the 11 month old baby ----was not murdered by any legal definition of
> the term   "MURDER"    nor was the kid playing soccer
> at least not in any civilized country.  ---like  the NORTHERN PART OF THE USA----
> east of the  Mississippi River
Click to expand...


o Yeah...but I'm ENJOYING WACKING Hoss's BUTT,stop being a spoil sport,anyway he enjoys it......BIG TIME...mind you I have to be careful You know what I mean


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then there have been an awful lot of unlawful killings committed by Muslims even though Sherri doesn't seem to pay attention to them.  She is only interested in what is happening to one tiny part of the Middle East, and certainly isn't paying attention to the unlawful killings by Muslims in the rest of the Middle East as well as Africa and Southeast Asia.  Even when it is Christians being unlawfully killed, this "good Christian" woman seems to have her eyes closed.  I imagine because there are no Jews involved to blame these unlawful killings on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have already mentioned this before Hoss,repetition is ok for Cretins but you can't honestly think that you can foist this on ME,time and time again.
> 
> That's it Bend Down Low WACK,WACK..........steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down folks-----Sherrie does not know the definition of  MURDER
> the 11 month old baby ----was not murdered by any legal definition of
> the term   "MURDER"    nor was the kid playing soccer
> at least not in any civilized country.  ---like  the NORTHERN PART OF THE USA----
> east of the  Mississippi River
Click to expand...


irosie,

The US and Israel are both signatories to The Fourth Geneva Convention, by Treaty the nations are bound to its provisions.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have already mentioned this before Hoss,repetition is ok for Cretins but you can't honestly think that you can foist this on ME,time and time again.
> 
> That's it Bend Down Low WACK,WACK..........steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down folks-----Sherrie does not know the definition of  MURDER
> the 11 month old baby ----was not murdered by any legal definition of
> the term   "MURDER"    nor was the kid playing soccer
> at least not in any civilized country.  ---like  the NORTHERN PART OF THE USA----
> east of the  Mississippi River
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> The US and Israel are both signatories to The Fourth Geneva Convention, by Treaty the nations are bound to its provisions.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



so?    you got your idiotic definition of  "MURDER"   from the Fourth Geneva Convention?     or  Mondojerk told you?        As to the fourth Geneva Convention------there is no provision
barring   RETURN FIRE        as your perverted friends have been claiming.   Your problem is that you consider the details of the JUSTINIAN CODE----consistent with something some guy you call  "jesus"   would like       You should watch the video that roudy cited in his post-----with the knowlege that part of the  filth detailed therin regarding   Shariah law-----was actually lifted from  the Justinian code.    Now that we have determined that you are not a lawyer-----I will help you----the JUSTINIAN CODE  was put together by the grandson of Constantine---the man who imposed christianity on the Roman empire------and is essential CANON LAW----the laws of the CHRISTIAN STATE-----back then ----before  Henry VIII   decide to dump Catherine for  Anne Boelyn


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It becomes clear Israel targeteted civilians and civilian objects when one hears from people inside Gaza, speaking about the military strikes, the people who personally witnessed those Israeli military strikes, like journalists who have personally experienced unlawful targeting themselves.

As Bus Bomb Hits Tel Aviv, Sharif Abdel Kouddous on Egypt

Democracy Now yesterday aired a segment on their spokesman in Gaza, speaking about the air strikes, from Gaza City, on Day 8 of the miliary operation:

"SHARIF ABDEL KOUDDOUS: Well Amy, I got into Gaza through the Rafah border crossing, which is the only border that Gaza has to the outside world that is not controlled by Israel. I had to wait three days on the border to get in from Egypt, but I eventually did. It is really a dystopian reality here, one of widespread violence and suffering. There is heavy naval bombing, there are F-16s strikes, theres an incessant buzz of the drones overhead that really gives you the feeling of being under constant threat. You can also hear the outgoing rockets being fired into Israel. The streets are quite empty, shops are closed, theres a heavy tension in the air. Last night, as these talks of a cease-fire were under way. It was particularly brutal. There was a nonstop barrage of bombing that made the ground literally shake every 10 minutes. This was as Clinton, I believe, was arriving in Israel for these talks.

At around 2:00 AM, there was a missile strike that landed in an open area not more than 30 yards from where Im staying in my hotel and two hotels near by thats housing many foreign journalists, it blew out the windows of all the surrounding buildings including in my hotel room, left a massive crater in the ground. One journalist told me  all these journalists were out in the lobby, some in shock, some kind of laughing nervously. One said, this is intimidation, there is no other reason to do this. Of course, this is a fraction of what many Palestinians in Gaza have gone through. As you mentioned, nearly 140 have been killed, mostly civilians, 34 of them children."

Sherri


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It becomes clear Israel targeteted civilians and civilian objects when one hears from people inside Gaza, speaking about the military strikes, the people who personally witnessed those Israeli military strikes, like journalists who have personally experienced unlawful targeting themselves.
> 
> As Bus Bomb Hits Tel Aviv, Sharif Abdel Kouddous on Egypt
> 
> Democracy Now yesterday aired a segment on their spokesman in Gaza, speaking about the air strikes, from Gaza City, on Day 8 of the miliary operation:
> 
> "SHARIF ABDEL KOUDDOUS: Well Amy, I got into Gaza through the Rafah border crossing, which is the only border that Gaza has to the outside world that is not controlled by Israel. I had to wait three days on the border to get in from Egypt, but I eventually did. It is really a dystopian reality here, one of widespread violence and suffering. There is heavy naval bombing, there are F-16s strikes, there&#8217;s an incessant buzz of the drones overhead that really gives you the feeling of being under constant threat. You can also hear the outgoing rockets being fired into Israel. The streets are quite empty, shops are closed, there&#8217;s a heavy tension in the air. Last night, as these talks of a cease-fire were under way. It was particularly brutal. There was a nonstop barrage of bombing that made the ground literally shake every 10 minutes. This was as Clinton, I believe, was arriving in Israel for these talks.
> 
> At around 2:00 AM, there was a missile strike that landed in an open area not more than 30 yards from where I&#8217;m staying in my hotel and two hotels near by that&#8217;s housing many foreign journalists, it blew out the windows of all the surrounding buildings including in my hotel room, left a massive crater in the ground. One journalist told me &#8212; all these journalists were out in the lobby, some in shock, some kind of laughing nervously. One said, this is intimidation, there is no other reason to do this. Of course, this is a fraction of what many Palestinians in Gaza have gone through. As you mentioned, nearly 140 have been killed, mostly civilians, 34 of them children."
> 
> Sherri



Nothing in the article would support your claims to targeting of civilians.

Your need to vilify Israel for defending itself against idslamist terrorists isn't served by invented conspiracy theories.


----------



## irosie91

sherri is again desperate to justify her baby throat slitting heroes   and their  1400 year and COINTINUING   campaign of filth-------Have you yet determined the actual definition of  "MURDER"   sherri,     or is the task too difficult for you.    Got any figures on haw many 
men, women and children your fellow   "isa-respectors murdered yet TODAY----thanksgiving  USA --------reminds me of my tiime in the mosque ----long ago on   GOOD FRIDAY-----I wonder if the Imams in the USA  will   deliver   their KHUTBAH JUMAAT----re:  thanksgiving tomorrow as  that genius Imam did-----long ago on  GOOD FRIDAY       I was too young to   enjoy the harrangue against  the PEVERSE LIE   which is,  as the good imam professor of  Al azhar  University delcared----the  "New Testiment"   ------silly me-----I was actually distressed.
You should not be-----after all    ISA   was a muslim and had every right to reject the  PERVERSE LIARS WHO WROTE THE  "NEW TESTAMENT"      I will never forget----the little boys sitting on the floor next to their smiling nodding fathers  ------smiling and nodding every time the  scholarly Imam  bashed the idiot  MYTH  created by "PERVERSE LIARS -----of Good Friday.     It was long ago------before the   WORLD'S TRADE CENTER WAS BUILT-----but walking distance  from the site where the  WORLD'S TRADE CENTER would later be built.    As I looked at the little boys learning about the PERVERSE LIARS-----I did wonder how the educaton would effect them-------gee-----I even imagined I heard the screams of their future victims   -----is that not fascinating??     It is quite a coincidence that I happened again to be in New York City,  years late to see the Towers fall        What a rare coincidence.     You think  '
'someone'   was trying to tell me something and you are not the only person  GETTING MESSAGES?      I wonder if the  KHUTBAH JUMAAT  tomorrow will include a   BASH on Thanksgiving -----invented by the  PERVERSE LIARS       Could the next victim be a Turkey farm?


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie,
> 
> The deliberate Israeli unlawful targeting and unlawful killing of civilians and civilian objects we have seen carried out by Israel in the recent 8 day military operation in Gaza....
> Sherri



What deliberate targeting would that be?

You rattle on with these conspiracy theories of your own manufacture yet are unable to offer support for your claims.


----------



## irosie91

Hollie said:


> Nothing in the article would support your claims to targeting of civilians.
> 
> Your need to vilify Israel for defending itself against idslamist terrorists isn't served by invented conspiracy theories.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie----meet sherri-----nothing deters her from incessant lies       She is not the only liar.    In a prior messageboard in which I used to participate----one of the posters INVENTED LIBELOUS   thread title  just as sherri does         Notice the libelous filth which is the title of this thread------she has  ISRAELIS BURNING BABIES TO DEATH------just as did her fellows during the  INQUISTION and her fellow ISA-respecters  in Biafra      I will leave the obvious  adolf abu ali out of this discussion
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It becomes clear Israel targeteted civilians and civilian objects when one hears from people inside Gaza, speaking about the military strikes, the people who personally witnessed those Israeli military strikes, like journalists who have personally experienced unlawful targeting themselves.
> 
> As Bus Bomb Hits Tel Aviv, Sharif Abdel Kouddous on Egypt
> 
> Democracy Now yesterday aired a segment on their spokesman in Gaza, speaking about the air strikes, from Gaza City, on Day 8 of the miliary operation:
> 
> "SHARIF ABDEL KOUDDOUS: Well Amy, I got into Gaza through the Rafah border crossing, which is the only border that Gaza has to the outside world that is not controlled by Israel. I had to wait three days on the border to get in from Egypt, but I eventually did. It is really a dystopian reality here, one of widespread violence and suffering. There is heavy naval bombing, there are F-16s strikes, theres an incessant buzz of the drones overhead that really gives you the feeling of being under constant threat. You can also hear the outgoing rockets being fired into Israel. The streets are quite empty, shops are closed, theres a heavy tension in the air. Last night, as these talks of a cease-fire were under way. It was particularly brutal. There was a nonstop barrage of bombing that made the ground literally shake every 10 minutes. This was as Clinton, I believe, was arriving in Israel for these talks.
> 
> At around 2:00 AM, there was a missile strike that landed in an open area not more than 30 yards from where Im staying in my hotel and two hotels near by thats housing many foreign journalists, it blew out the windows of all the surrounding buildings including in my hotel room, left a massive crater in the ground. One journalist told me  all these journalists were out in the lobby, some in shock, some kind of laughing nervously. One said, this is intimidation, there is no other reason to do this. Of course, this is a fraction of what many Palestinians in Gaza have gone through. As you mentioned, nearly 140 have been killed, mostly civilians, 34 of them children."
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the article would support your claims to targeting of civilians.
> 
> Your need to vilify Israel for defending itself against idslamist terrorists isn't served by invented conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...


Zionist cheerleader Hollie,

The article does support that Israel is targeting civilians, they targeted journalists, some were killed, one lost his legs. Tthe journalist who is reporting from Gaza City, interviewed by Democracy Now, personally witnessed and was the victim in an Israeli  terror attack himself which he speaks of, what else describes the air strike 30 yards from the hotel he was in and foreign journalists are staying at? The window of his very own hotel room was blown out by its strength!

And he speaks of other targetings of civilians, as he speaks from Gaza City in that interview, as well, journalists targeted in strikes on buildings that housed Agence France Presse, the offices of Al Jazeera and AP, jornalists in a car killed in an airstrike right on the corner of a school run by the United Nations that had been turned into a UN shelter for displaced people inside Gaza. Targeting Journalists, targeting UN shelters, is unlawful targeting of civilians and civilian objects under The Fourth Geneva Convention. You hear and read of leaflets being distributed to warn people to leave their homes, and then you read of strikes on the UN Shelters they flee to!!!!! Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.

"That attack last night, which was terrifying, it followed attacks that hit the buildings of  that houses Agence France Presse, the offices of Al Jazeera and AP were also damaged by a nearby attack. Yesterday, Israel targeted and then proudly admitted killing two Palestinian journalists in their car. That strike in the car actually happened on the corner of a school run by the United Nations, which yesterday was turned into a massive shelter for displaced Gazans. More than 1800 of them came to the school yesterday  I visited it today  after the Israeli military dropped leaflets on towns in northern Gaza, ordering residents to evacuate their houses. Many I spoke to fled after reading these leaflets. They were hit with fear and panic. Then the bombings started, so they fled. Many of them leaving behind most of their belongings.

These families are now crammed into these classrooms of this schools, sleeping on the floor, they have little water, they have not eaten since last night. Theres many traumatized children. One of them could not stop wailing and throwing herself on the floor. Her mother said she had been like that since the bombing last week. Another mother told me her 13-year-old daughter could not stop crying unless she is being held by someone and embraced because shes overcome by fear. This is whats Gaza is like here. People have no where to go. The threat of bombing and violence is ever-present. The infrastructure here is being systematically destroyed. Israel targeted a large bank, they targeted one of the biggest strikes so far was the civil administration building. They target police stations. The edifices of the state are being destroyed. The people have little recourse for any kind of safety."

As Bus Bomb Hits Tel Aviv, Sharif Abdel Kouddous on Egypt

Sherri


----------



## ima

Sherri, it's wartime, get over it, shit happens during a war, like thousands of rockets falling in civilian areas...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> The deliberate Israeli unlawful targeting and unlawful killing of civilians and civilian objects we have seen carried out by Israel in the recent 8 day military operation in Gaza....
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What deliberate targeting would that be?
> 
> You rattle on with these conspiracy theories of your own manufacture yet are unable to offer support for your claims.
Click to expand...


Hollie,

I keep offering proof, you keep cheerleading the Zionists on to kill more defenseless babies!

I find that SAD!

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> Sherri, it's wartime, get over it, shit happens during a war, like thousands of rockets falling in civilian areas...





how many times does sherri HAVE TO TELL YOU------flinging  thousands of poison nail bombs on Israel is LEGAL TO ISA RESPECTERS------in fact you can find the details 
in both the Justinian code and  Shariah law


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> The deliberate Israeli unlawful targeting and unlawful killing of civilians and civilian objects we have seen carried out by Israel in the recent 8 day military operation in Gaza....
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What deliberate targeting would that be?
> 
> You rattle on with these conspiracy theories of your own manufacture yet are unable to offer support for your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I keep offering proof, you keep cheerleading the Zionists on to kill more defenseless babies!
> 
> I find that SAD!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I saw no proof in the article you posted. I suspect that your frantic need to vilify Israel will allow you to see "proof" where no such thing exists.


----------



## irosie91

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What deliberate targeting would that be?
> 
> You rattle on with these conspiracy theories of your own manufacture yet are unable to offer support for your claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I keep offering proof, you keep cheerleading the Zionists on to kill more defenseless babies!
> 
> I find that SAD!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw no proof in the article you posted. I suspect that your frantic need to vilify Israel will allow you to see "proof" where no such thing exists.
Click to expand...



  sherri is a lesson on Goebellian propaganda  ----she simply repeats lies.   There is extensive evidence that    arab muslims actively seek to kill babies----but none at all 
which could support   a basis for the    sherri gobbellian assertion that the IDF does .

In simple   intro to Abnormal  Psych -----101       hundreds of thousands of liberal
arts students  learn about the basic ego defense  that she exhibits  ----REACTION FORMATION.

This very basic ego defense is so widely known---that it can be termed  "COMMON
KNOWLEGE"  in the USA


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What deliberate targeting would that be?
> 
> You rattle on with these conspiracy theories of your own manufacture yet are unable to offer support for your claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I keep offering proof, you keep cheerleading the Zionists on to kill more defenseless babies!
> 
> I find that SAD!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw no proof in the article you posted. I suspect that your frantic need to vilify Israel will allow you to see "proof" where no such thing exists.
Click to expand...


Hollie,

I can't help people who don't want help, to see the truth about Zionism and the truth about the way they always carry out their so called military operations in lands of Palestine they Occupy, by deliberately targeting civilians and civilian objects.

The Correspondent for Democracy Now specifically address the issue of Israel's targeting of civilaians, the issue coming up when he starts speaking about threatening texts people in Gaza are receiving from Israel:

"Civilians are being killed. That is a fact. That is what is happening here. Either Israel has pinpoint accuracy and is targeting these civilians, or they don&#8217;t have pinpoint accuracy and they&#8217;re raining hellfire down on one of the most densely populated places on earth. There is no other explanation."

Let's take these two possibilities, that describes the deaths of most of the 139 Israel just killed in Gaza,  the majority of those Israel has killed have been reported to be civilians, I think a percentage I read in one article was over 70%. If they are being killed with pinpoint accuracy, that is a deliberate targeting of a civilian and that is unlawful under The Fourth Geneva Convention and it is a war crime. If they are being killed in indiscriminate attacks on the civilian population, that is also a war crime, because anyone whould expect civilians to die in such attacks. Either way, the ones mostly dying and the ones being targeted are civilians and the killings are unlawful killings.

It's A Lie! I am, of course  I am referring here to your claims in your post above, what else could I be referring to?

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I keep offering proof, you keep cheerleading the Zionists on to kill more defenseless babies!
> 
> I find that SAD!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no proof in the article you posted. I suspect that your frantic need to vilify Israel will allow you to see "proof" where no such thing exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sherri is a lesson on Goebellian propaganda  ----she simply repeats lies.   There is extensive evidence that    arab muslims actively seek to kill babies----but none at all
> which could support   a basis for the    sherri gobbellian assertion that the IDF does .
> 
> In simple   intro to Abnormal  Psych -----101       hundreds of thousands of liberal
> arts students  learn about the basic ego defense  that she exhibits  ----REACTION FORMATION.
> 
> This very basic ego defense is so widely known---that it can be termed  "COMMON
> KNOWLEGE"  in the USA
Click to expand...


irosie,

We are, one more time, discussing Israel and Israel's actual killing of Palestinian babies in Gaza and children in Gaza. We are speaking of real children and we have their names and can identify how Israel killed each one. 

And we are dealing with real babies and children dying, I repeat, 34 killed by Israel in this last Zionist civilian targeting exercise in Gaza, not the imaginery Israeli babies you think are dying, but who are only dying in your head!

I do not know this Goebels dude you seem fixated on talking about all the time, but I submit to you nothing he said or did, in reality or in your head, justifies Israel's unlawful killings of babies and children in Gaza or anywhere else in Palestine!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, it's wartime, get over it, shit happens during a war, like thousands of rockets falling in civilian areas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many times does sherri HAVE TO TELL YOU------flinging  thousands of poison nail bombs on Israel is LEGAL TO ISA RESPECTERS------in fact you can find the details
> in both the Justinian code and  Shariah law
Click to expand...


irosie,

Stop lying, I never said such a thing!

Sherri


----------



## Colin

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I keep offering proof, you keep cheerleading the Zionists on to kill more defenseless babies!
> 
> I find that SAD!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no proof in the article you posted. I suspect that your frantic need to vilify Israel will allow you to see "proof" where no such thing exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I can't help people who don't want help, to see the truth about Zionism and the truth about the way they always carry out their so called military operations in lands of Palestine they Occupy, by deliberately targeting civilians and civilian objects.
> 
> The Correspondent for Democracy Now specifically address the issue of Israel's targeting of civilaians, the issue coming up when he starts speaking about threatening texts people in Gaza are receiving from Israel:
> 
> "Civilians are being killed. That is a fact. That is what is happening here. Either Israel has pinpoint accuracy and is targeting these civilians, or they dont have pinpoint accuracy and theyre raining hellfire down on one of the most densely populated places on earth. There is no other explanation."
> 
> Let's take these two possibilities, that describes the deaths of most of the 139 Israel just killed in Gaza,  the majority of those Israel has killed have been reported to be civilians, I think a percentage I read in one article was over 70%. If they are being killed with pinpoint accuracy, that is a deliberate targeting of a civilian and that is unlawful under The Fourth Geneva Convention and it is a war crime. If they are being killed in indiscriminate attacks on the civilian population, that is also a war crime, because anyone whould expect civilians to die in such attacks. Either way, the ones mostly dying and the ones being targeted are civilians and the killings are unlawful killings.
> 
> It's A Lie! I am, of course  I am referring here to your claims in your post above, what else could I be referring to?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


How typical that you would regard Israeli airstrikes as war crimes yet make no mention of rockets fired indiscriminately into Israel by Hamas. Do you think the rockets are aimed at military targets? No. They are fired indiscriminately in the hope that they will cause death and destruction to anyone and anything. So, in your terms, that must be a war crime.


----------



## ima

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no proof in the article you posted. I suspect that your frantic need to vilify Israel will allow you to see "proof" where no such thing exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherri is a lesson on Goebellian propaganda  ----she simply repeats lies.   There is extensive evidence that    arab muslims actively seek to kill babies----but none at all
> which could support   a basis for the    sherri gobbellian assertion that the IDF does .
> 
> In simple   intro to Abnormal  Psych -----101       hundreds of thousands of liberal
> arts students  learn about the basic ego defense  that she exhibits  ----REACTION FORMATION.
> 
> This very basic ego defense is so widely known---that it can be termed  "COMMON
> KNOWLEGE"  in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> We are, one more time, discussing Israel and Israel's actual killing of Palestinian babies in Gaza and children in Gaza. We are speaking of real children and we have their names and can identify how Israel killed each one.
> 
> And we are dealing with real babies and children dying, I repeat, 34 killed by Israel in this last Zionist civilian targeting exercise in Gaza, not the imaginery Israeli babies you think are dying, but who are only dying in your head!
> 
> I do not know this Goebels dude you seem fixated on talking about all the time, but I submit to you nothing he said or did, in reality or in your head, justifies Israel's unlawful killings of babies and children in Gaza or anywhere else in Palestine!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Arabs breed like cockroaches anyways, so what's your problem, it's WARTIME!


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no proof in the article you posted. I suspect that your frantic need to vilify Israel will allow you to see "proof" where no such thing exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherri is a lesson on Goebellian propaganda  ----she simply repeats lies.   There is extensive evidence that    arab muslims actively seek to kill babies----but none at all
> which could support   a basis for the    sherri gobbellian assertion that the IDF does .
> 
> In simple   intro to Abnormal  Psych -----101       hundreds of thousands of liberal
> arts students  learn about the basic ego defense  that she exhibits  ----REACTION FORMATION.
> 
> This very basic ego defense is so widely known---that it can be termed  "COMMON
> KNOWLEGE"  in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> We are, one more time, discussing Israel and Israel's actual killing of Palestinian babies in Gaza and children in Gaza. We are speaking of real children and we have their names and can identify how Israel killed each one.
> 
> And we are dealing with real babies and children dying, I repeat, 34 killed by Israel in this last Zionist civilian targeting exercise in Gaza, not the imaginery Israeli babies you think are dying, but who are only dying in your head!
> 
> I do not know this Goebels dude you seem fixated on talking about all the time, but I submit to you nothing he said or did, in reality or in your head, justifies Israel's unlawful killings of babies and children in Gaza or anywhere else in Palestine!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Sherri, you are delusional. Where is there proof that any of the pilots were given orders to kill babies???????????
Where ??!! Please show me ! Where ????????????


Link ?? Source ?!?! 

Or is it your Jihadist brain spewing more crap?? I suspect the latter


----------



## irosie91

sherri is into the  IMPERIAL "we"     which complicates her diagnosis.     I will comment no further on her mental derrangement----each of you can check the  DSM.

I believe that she is trying to get me to violate my oaths and actually post up pictures of the results of OBSCENE MUTILATION   accomplished to her orgiastic pleasure on chrildren by the  "isa respecters"   she so ardently adores.   She wants to SEE ----the genitalia hanging out of the dead mouths
of the victims-----such sights EXCITE HER ----maybe the little slit throats even excite her-----I cannot comment----perhaps she will tell us


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I keep offering proof, you keep cheerleading the Zionists on to kill more defenseless babies!
> 
> I find that SAD!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no proof in the article you posted. I suspect that your frantic need to vilify Israel will allow you to see "proof" where no such thing exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> I can't help people who don't want help, to see the truth about Zionism and the truth about the way they always carry out their so called military operations in lands of Palestine they Occupy, by deliberately targeting civilians and civilian objects.
> 
> The Correspondent for Democracy Now specifically address the issue of Israel's targeting of civilaians, the issue coming up when he starts speaking about threatening texts people in Gaza are receiving from Israel:
> 
> "Civilians are being killed. That is a fact. That is what is happening here. Either Israel has pinpoint accuracy and is targeting these civilians, or they dont have pinpoint accuracy and theyre raining hellfire down on one of the most densely populated places on earth. There is no other explanation."
> 
> Let's take these two possibilities, that describes the deaths of most of the 139 Israel just killed in Gaza,  the majority of those Israel has killed have been reported to be civilians, I think a percentage I read in one article was over 70%. If they are being killed with pinpoint accuracy, that is a deliberate targeting of a civilian and that is unlawful under The Fourth Geneva Convention and it is a war crime. If they are being killed in indiscriminate attacks on the civilian population, that is also a war crime, because anyone whould expect civilians to die in such attacks. Either way, the ones mostly dying and the ones being targeted are civilians and the killings are unlawful killings.
> 
> It's A Lie! I am, of course  I am referring here to your claims in your post above, what else could I be referring to?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


You're getting a little frothy. 

You still have offered nothing to support your claim that Israeli's were targeting civilians. I understand that you have a desperate need to believe that scenario but I would offer that your posts have a slant that would define you as a hateful zealot.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

ima said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri is a lesson on Goebellian propaganda  ----she simply repeats lies.   There is extensive evidence that    arab muslims actively seek to kill babies----but none at all
> which could support   a basis for the    sherri gobbellian assertion that the IDF does .
> 
> In simple   intro to Abnormal  Psych -----101       hundreds of thousands of liberal
> arts students  learn about the basic ego defense  that she exhibits  ----REACTION FORMATION.
> 
> This very basic ego defense is so widely known---that it can be termed  "COMMON
> KNOWLEGE"  in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> We are, one more time, discussing Israel and Israel's actual killing of Palestinian babies in Gaza and children in Gaza. We are speaking of real children and we have their names and can identify how Israel killed each one.
> 
> And we are dealing with real babies and children dying, I repeat, 34 killed by Israel in this last Zionist civilian targeting exercise in Gaza, not the imaginery Israeli babies you think are dying, but who are only dying in your head!
> 
> I do not know this Goebels dude you seem fixated on talking about all the time, but I submit to you nothing he said or did, in reality or in your head, justifies Israel's unlawful killings of babies and children in Gaza or anywhere else in Palestine!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs breed like cockroaches anyways, so what's your problem, it's WARTIME![/QUOTE
> Your racism is disgusting! And it is not war. It is Occupation ad Israel war crimes against those living in Palestine under Occupation!
Click to expand...


----------



## ima

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> We are, one more time, discussing Israel and Israel's actual killing of Palestinian babies in Gaza and children in Gaza. We are speaking of real children and we have their names and can identify how Israel killed each one.
> 
> And we are dealing with real babies and children dying, I repeat, 34 killed by Israel in this last Zionist civilian targeting exercise in Gaza, not the imaginery Israeli babies you think are dying, but who are only dying in your head!
> 
> I do not know this Goebels dude you seem fixated on talking about all the time, but I submit to you nothing he said or did, in reality or in your head, justifies Israel's unlawful killings of babies and children in Gaza or anywhere else in Palestine!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs breed like cockroaches anyways, so what's your problem, it's WARTIME![/QUOTE
> Your racism is disgusting! And it is not war. It is Occupation ad Israel war crimes against those living in Palestine under Occupation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a fact or not that arabs breed more children than the average?
> And yes, it is wartime, anything goes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It becomes clear Israel targeteted civilians and civilian objects when one hears from people inside Gaza, speaking about the military strikes, the people who personally witnessed those Israeli military strikes, like journalists who have personally experienced unlawful targeting themselves.
> 
> As Bus Bomb Hits Tel Aviv, Sharif Abdel Kouddous on Egypt
> 
> Democracy Now yesterday aired a segment on their spokesman in Gaza, speaking about the air strikes, from Gaza City, on Day 8 of the miliary operation:
> 
> "SHARIF ABDEL KOUDDOUS: Well Amy, I got into Gaza through the Rafah border crossing, which is the only border that Gaza has to the outside world that is not controlled by Israel. I had to wait three days on the border to get in from Egypt, but I eventually did. It is really a dystopian reality here, one of widespread violence and suffering. There is heavy naval bombing, there are F-16s strikes, theres an incessant buzz of the drones overhead that really gives you the feeling of being under constant threat. You can also hear the outgoing rockets being fired into Israel. The streets are quite empty, shops are closed, theres a heavy tension in the air. Last night, as these talks of a cease-fire were under way. It was particularly brutal. There was a nonstop barrage of bombing that made the ground literally shake every 10 minutes. This was as Clinton, I believe, was arriving in Israel for these talks.
> 
> At around 2:00 AM, there was a missile strike that landed in an open area not more than 30 yards from where Im staying in my hotel and two hotels near by thats housing many foreign journalists, it blew out the windows of all the surrounding buildings including in my hotel room, left a massive crater in the ground. One journalist told me  all these journalists were out in the lobby, some in shock, some kind of laughing nervously. One said, this is intimidation, there is no other reason to do this. Of course, this is a fraction of what many Palestinians in Gaza have gone through. As you mentioned, nearly 140 have been killed, mostly civilians, 34 of them children."
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the article would support your claims to targeting of civilians.
> 
> Your need to vilify Israel for defending itself against idslamist terrorists isn't served by invented conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist cheerleader Hollie,
> 
> The article does support that Israel is targeting civilians, they targeted journalists, some were killed, one lost his legs. Tthe journalist who is reporting from Gaza City, interviewed by Democracy Now, personally witnessed and was the victim in an Israeli  terror attack himself which he speaks of, what else describes the air strike 30 yards from the hotel he was in and foreign journalists are staying at? The window of his very own hotel room was blown out by its strength!
> 
> And he speaks of other targetings of civilians, as he speaks from Gaza City in that interview, as well, journalists targeted in strikes on buildings that housed Agence France Presse, the offices of Al Jazeera and AP, jornalists in a car killed in an airstrike right on the corner of a school run by the United Nations that had been turned into a UN shelter for displaced people inside Gaza. Targeting Journalists, targeting UN shelters, is unlawful targeting of civilians and civilian objects under The Fourth Geneva Convention. You hear and read of leaflets being distributed to warn people to leave their homes, and then you read of strikes on the UN Shelters they flee to!!!!! Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.
> 
> "That attack last night, which was terrifying, it followed attacks that hit the buildings of  that houses Agence France Presse, the offices of Al Jazeera and AP were also damaged by a nearby attack. Yesterday, Israel targeted and then proudly admitted killing two Palestinian journalists in their car. That strike in the car actually happened on the corner of a school run by the United Nations, which yesterday was turned into a massive shelter for displaced Gazans. More than 1800 of them came to the school yesterday  I visited it today  after the Israeli military dropped leaflets on towns in northern Gaza, ordering residents to evacuate their houses. Many I spoke to fled after reading these leaflets. They were hit with fear and panic. Then the bombings started, so they fled. Many of them leaving behind most of their belongings.
> 
> These families are now crammed into these classrooms of this schools, sleeping on the floor, they have little water, they have not eaten since last night. Theres many traumatized children. One of them could not stop wailing and throwing herself on the floor. Her mother said she had been like that since the bombing last week. Another mother told me her 13-year-old daughter could not stop crying unless she is being held by someone and embraced because shes overcome by fear. This is whats Gaza is like here. People have no where to go. The threat of bombing and violence is ever-present. The infrastructure here is being systematically destroyed. Israel targeted a large bank, they targeted one of the biggest strikes so far was the civil administration building. They target police stations. The edifices of the state are being destroyed. The people have little recourse for any kind of safety."
> 
> As Bus Bomb Hits Tel Aviv, Sharif Abdel Kouddous on Egypt
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


*Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.*

Especially when Hamas puts a rocket launcher inside a civilian area. Outside a mosque or next to a school or hospital.


----------



## Hollie

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the article would support your claims to targeting of civilians.
> 
> Your need to vilify Israel for defending itself against idslamist terrorists isn't served by invented conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist cheerleader Hollie,
> 
> The article does support that Israel is targeting civilians, they targeted journalists, some were killed, one lost his legs. Tthe journalist who is reporting from Gaza City, interviewed by Democracy Now, personally witnessed and was the victim in an Israeli  terror attack himself which he speaks of, what else describes the air strike 30 yards from the hotel he was in and foreign journalists are staying at? The window of his very own hotel room was blown out by its strength!
> 
> And he speaks of other targetings of civilians, as he speaks from Gaza City in that interview, as well, journalists targeted in strikes on buildings that housed Agence France Presse, the offices of Al Jazeera and AP, jornalists in a car killed in an airstrike right on the corner of a school run by the United Nations that had been turned into a UN shelter for displaced people inside Gaza. Targeting Journalists, targeting UN shelters, is unlawful targeting of civilians and civilian objects under The Fourth Geneva Convention. You hear and read of leaflets being distributed to warn people to leave their homes, and then you read of strikes on the UN Shelters they flee to!!!!! Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.
> 
> "That attack last night, which was terrifying, it followed attacks that hit the buildings of  that houses Agence France Presse, the offices of Al Jazeera and AP were also damaged by a nearby attack. Yesterday, Israel targeted and then proudly admitted killing two Palestinian journalists in their car. That strike in the car actually happened on the corner of a school run by the United Nations, which yesterday was turned into a massive shelter for displaced Gazans. More than 1800 of them came to the school yesterday  I visited it today  after the Israeli military dropped leaflets on towns in northern Gaza, ordering residents to evacuate their houses. Many I spoke to fled after reading these leaflets. They were hit with fear and panic. Then the bombings started, so they fled. Many of them leaving behind most of their belongings.
> 
> These families are now crammed into these classrooms of this schools, sleeping on the floor, they have little water, they have not eaten since last night. Theres many traumatized children. One of them could not stop wailing and throwing herself on the floor. Her mother said she had been like that since the bombing last week. Another mother told me her 13-year-old daughter could not stop crying unless she is being held by someone and embraced because shes overcome by fear. This is whats Gaza is like here. People have no where to go. The threat of bombing and violence is ever-present. The infrastructure here is being systematically destroyed. Israel targeted a large bank, they targeted one of the biggest strikes so far was the civil administration building. They target police stations. The edifices of the state are being destroyed. The people have little recourse for any kind of safety."
> 
> As Bus Bomb Hits Tel Aviv, Sharif Abdel Kouddous on Egypt
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.*
> 
> Especially when Hamas puts a rocket launcher inside a civilian area. Outside a mosque or next to a school or hospital.
Click to expand...



Kinda' like this?

Israel: Hamas using journalists and children as 'human shields' - Virginia Beach Conservative | Examiner.com


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> We are, one more time, discussing Israel and Israel's actual killing of Palestinian babies in Gaza and children in Gaza. We are speaking of real children and we have their names and can identify how Israel killed each one.
> 
> And we are dealing with real babies and children dying, I repeat, 34 killed by Israel in this last Zionist civilian targeting exercise in Gaza, not the imaginery Israeli babies you think are dying, but who are only dying in your head!
> 
> I do not know this Goebels dude you seem fixated on talking about all the time, but I submit to you nothing he said or did, in reality or in your head, justifies Israel's unlawful
> killings of babies and children in Gaza or anywhere else in Palestine!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh    gee sherri-----I have over-estimated your educational
> background-----since you did say that you teach Sunday School,
> and  I believe you claimed you grew up in the USA---I ASSUMED
> that you graduated high school        I will help you with the basic
> history that most american children do learn     Josef Goebbels  was
> the main propagandaist for     ADOLF  (abu ali) Hitler     He was
> married to  MAGDA  .      Both Josef and Magda considered
> themselves to be pious christians-----Magda had many children
> ---either six or seven,  I think -----the family was very loyal to
> Adolf abu ali Hitler and stayed with him in the BERLIN BUNKER
> until  "the end"        They are favorites of the   specific   ISA
> RESPECTING people with whom you ally yourself----but  real
> christians have repudiated the whole group.   Magda is of
> some fame because at  "the end"  she shoved  cyanide down
> the throats of either five or six of her children.    and then her
> own throat-----which would in the your creed render her eligible
> for JANNAH  since she did it in the name of the islamic saint---
> ADOLF ABU ALI HITLER       Josef died too----I am not sure
> but I think by self inflicted bullet to the brain  (sometimes known
> as  'acute lead poisoning' )      If you need more basic high school
> history----let me know      Much of your content and style
> of posting is very similar to the writings of Josef Goebbels
> which was also   recaped in the writings of those people who
> elaborated  literature in egypt and syria for the curriculums of
> children's schools in muslim countries
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh    gee sherri-----I have over-estimated your educational
> background-----since you did say that you teach Sunday School,
> and  I believe you claimed you grew up in the USA---I ASSUMED
> that you graduated high school        I will help you with the basic
> history that most american children do learn     Josef Goebbels  was
> the main propagandaist for     ADOLF  (abu ali) Hitler     He was
> married to  MAGDA  .      Both Josef and Magda considered
> themselves to be pious christians-----Magda had many children
> ---either six or seven,  I think -----the family was very loyal to
> Adolf abu ali Hitler and stayed with him in the BERLIN BUNKER
> until  "the end"        They are favorites of the   specific   ISA
> RESPECTING people with whom you ally yourself----but  real
> christians have repudiated the whole group.   Magda is of
> some fame because at  "the end"  she shoved  cyanide down
> the throats of either five or six of her children.    and then her
> own throat-----which would in the your creed render her eligible
> for JANNAH  since she did it in the name of the islamic saint---
> ADOLF ABU ALI HITLER       Josef died too----I am not sure
> but I think by self inflicted bullet to the brain  (sometimes known
> as  'acute lead poisoning' )      If you need more basic high school
> history----let me know      Much of your content and style
> of posting is very similar to the writings of Josef Goebbels
> which was also   recaped in the writings of those people who
> elaborated  literature in egypt and syria for the curriculums of
> children's schools in muslim countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie,
> 
> I think I already told you I am not on a guilt trip over what someone did before I was even born, none of all this crap you are discussing in this post has anything to do with Israel killing Palestinian babies and children in Gaza!
> 
> And I never told you I was a Sunday School teacher, stop lying about that!
> 
> I really hope you are not suggesting something these people did justify Israel to kill Palestinian babies or that you blame Palestinians for what these people did???????????
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist cheerleader Hollie,
> 
> The article does support that Israel is targeting civilians, they targeted journalists, some were killed, one lost his legs. Tthe journalist who is reporting from Gaza City, interviewed by Democracy Now, personally witnessed and was the victim in an Israeli  terror attack himself which he speaks of, what else describes the air strike 30 yards from the hotel he was in and foreign journalists are staying at? The window of his very own hotel room was blown out by its strength!
> 
> And he speaks of other targetings of civilians, as he speaks from Gaza City in that interview, as well, journalists targeted in strikes on buildings that housed Agence France Presse, the offices of Al Jazeera and AP, jornalists in a car killed in an airstrike right on the corner of a school run by the United Nations that had been turned into a UN shelter for displaced people inside Gaza. Targeting Journalists, targeting UN shelters, is unlawful targeting of civilians and civilian objects under The Fourth Geneva Convention. You hear and read of leaflets being distributed to warn people to leave their homes, and then you read of strikes on the UN Shelters they flee to!!!!! Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.
> 
> "That attack last night, which was terrifying, it followed attacks that hit the buildings of  that houses Agence France Presse, the offices of Al Jazeera and AP were also damaged by a nearby attack. Yesterday, Israel targeted and then proudly admitted killing two Palestinian journalists in their car. That strike in the car actually happened on the corner of a school run by the United Nations, which yesterday was turned into a massive shelter for displaced Gazans. More than 1800 of them came to the school yesterday  I visited it today  after the Israeli military dropped leaflets on towns in northern Gaza, ordering residents to evacuate their houses. Many I spoke to fled after reading these leaflets. They were hit with fear and panic. Then the bombings started, so they fled. Many of them leaving behind most of their belongings.
> 
> These families are now crammed into these classrooms of this schools, sleeping on the floor, they have little water, they have not eaten since last night. Theres many traumatized children. One of them could not stop wailing and throwing herself on the floor. Her mother said she had been like that since the bombing last week. Another mother told me her 13-year-old daughter could not stop crying unless she is being held by someone and embraced because shes overcome by fear. This is whats Gaza is like here. People have no where to go. The threat of bombing and violence is ever-present. The infrastructure here is being systematically destroyed. Israel targeted a large bank, they targeted one of the biggest strikes so far was the civil administration building. They target police stations. The edifices of the state are being destroyed. The people have little recourse for any kind of safety."
> 
> As Bus Bomb Hits Tel Aviv, Sharif Abdel Kouddous on Egypt
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.*
> 
> Especially when Hamas puts a rocket launcher inside a civilian area. Outside a mosque or next to a school or hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda' like this?
> 
> Israel: Hamas using journalists and children as 'human shields' - Virginia Beach Conservative | Examiner.com
Click to expand...


Not interested in your Hasbara Propaganda!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

All the recent killing by Israel in Gaza is raising questions for American Jews, like the one below.

Does anyone care to tackle this question?

How did Israel and mainstream Jewry get so used to targeted assassinations and bombing cities as if it was normal?

Exile and the prophetic: Gaza and the ethics of Jewish power | Mondoweiss

Sherri


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.*
> 
> Especially when Hamas puts a rocket launcher inside a civilian area. Outside a mosque or next to a school or hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda' like this?
> 
> Israel: Hamas using journalists and children as 'human shields' - Virginia Beach Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not interested in your Hasbara Propaganda!
Click to expand...


They're so cute when they float conspiracy theories as a defense mechanism.

Well, I'm sorrry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady optimism and artless faith in a magical, overnight turnaround from _Jihad Intl., Inc.'s _ Jew extermination goals, but reality must trump fantasy in the end. Yes, I'm talking about the Arab Street, and its feelings about disposable pal/arabs:

http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/Terrorism...+as+human+shields+-+Photographic+evidence.htm

The Threat of the Human Shield Strategy Hamas Uses Extends Beyond Israel, Gaza - US News and World Report

Hamas Proud To Use Human Shields In Gaza [Video]

Hamas Sacrifices Civilians as a Military Tactic


----------



## toomuchtime_

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All the recent killing by Israel in Gaza is raising questions for American Jews, like the one below.
> 
> Does anyone care to tackle this question?
> 
> How did Israel and mainstream Jewry get so used to targeted assassinations and bombing cities as if it was normal?
> 
> Exile and the prophetic: Gaza and the ethics of Jewish power | Mondoweiss
> 
> Sherri



Targeted assassinations are a key part of the strategy employed by the US and NATO in the war against terrorism, so much of the western world now accepts them as "normal".

Israel doesn't bomb cities.  It bombs terrorist targets that Hamas and other terrorist gangs locate in densely populated areas of some cities, so the damage and death that result from these bombings are collateral damage that results from the pursuit of legitimate military objectives and is recognized as acceptable by the Geneva Conventions as long as the force used is proportionate to the value of the military objective.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda' like this?
> 
> Israel: Hamas using journalists and children as 'human shields' - Virginia Beach Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested in your Hasbara Propaganda!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're so cute when they float conspiracy theories as a defense mechanism.
> 
> Well, I'm sorrry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady optimism and artless faith in a magical, overnight turnaround from _Jihad Intl., Inc.'s _ Jew extermination goals, but reality must trump fantasy in the end. Yes, I'm talking about the Arab Street, and its feelings about disposable pal/arabs:
> 
> Hamas exploitation of civilians as human shields: Photographic evidence
> 
> The Threat of the Human Shield Strategy Hamas Uses Extends Beyond Israel, Gaza - US News and World Report
> 
> Hamas Proud To Use Human Shields In Gaza [Video]
> 
> Hamas Sacrifices Civilians as a Military Tactic
Click to expand...

The killings by Israel in Gaza are real, your defending child killers, you might as well be killing those children yourself? Why do you want those chidren dead so badly? Why all this hate for them?


----------



## kvetch

A cartoon image comes to mind. A mother breaks up a fight between two children, one of whom offers this defense: &#8220;*It started when he hit me back.&#8221;*

Remember that mentality when you hear Palestinians call Israel &#8220;the aggressor.&#8221; Hamas fired hundreds, perhaps 1,000 missiles into Israel from Gaza. They hit schools, apartment buildings, streets and vacant lots. The aim was to kill and, if not to kill, at least to terrorize. Mission accomplished.

Finally, Israel responded, first by &#8220;droning&#8221; the Hamas military leader, then by airstrikes against the terror group&#8217;s ammunition dumps and rocket launchers, some intentionally placed near mosques and houses.

So, yes, naturally, the war started when Israel hit back.

*ALSO Applies vice versa don't it????*


----------



## kvetch

Financia Times UK  NEUTRAL AND GOOD

*Five lessons from the Gaza conflict*

By Tobias Buck in Jerusalem

*Israel has learnt to end a war*

Israel has now fought three inconclusive wars in six years: Lebanon 2006, Gaza 2008-09 and Gaza 2012, none of which produced a clear-cut Israeli victory. All three started in the same way, with a massive aerial bombardment that severely degraded the military capability of Israel&#8217;s adversary. In all three conflicts, the apparent success of the opening assault led to calls for a sweeping ground operation, in the hope of addressing the threat posed by Hizbollah and Hamas &#8220;once and for all&#8221;.

This time, however, the Israeli leadership decided to step back, and enter a ceasefire before the tanks started rolling. Most military analysts believe it was the right decision.

In Lebanon, the ground operation achieved little, and at a significant cost in Israeli lives and the country&#8217;s international standing. The last war in Gaza turned swaths of the densely populated strip into rubble, cost 1,400 Palestinian lives and triggered a UN investigation suggesting that Israel may have committed war crimes. This time, Israeli leaders seemed ready to accept that a small war with limited gains is better than a big war with limited gains.

*Hamas is a legitimate regional player*

Hamas may still be listed as a terrorist organisation by Israel, the US and the EU, but few dare to treat it that way now. In the Arab and Muslim world, Hamas lost its pariah status long ago: its leaders have long been welcome guests in royal palaces and presidential residences from Turkey to Qatar and from Tunisia to Jordan.

Naturally, the new Muslim Brotherhood government in Egypt is particularly close to its Palestinian offshoot. But governments in the west, and even Israel itself, appear to be modifying their stance as well.

Israeli officials insist they are no closer to recognising Hamas as a legitimate political actor than before. But the ceasefire deal clearly implies that the Islamist group is here to stay. What is more, it offers several concrete measures that will serve to bolster Hamas rule in Gaza.

It was also noteworthy that not once during the ceasefire discussions was there talk of the famous Quartet conditions &#8211; a set of political commitments the international community wants Hamas to make in return for engagement. These included forswearing violence and recognising Israel. In the end, Hamas appears to have forced Israel, the US and others to engage with it largely on its terms &#8211; as a powerful political force that will no longer be ignored.

*Morsi has passed his first test*

Mohamed Morsi was bathed in praise on Wednesday night, and it was easy to see why. All kinds of things could have gone wrong for the Egyptian leader, who was walking a political tightrope throughout the conflict.

A show of unconditional support for Hamas would have damaged his credibility as a mediator, deepened the rift with Israel and damaged relations with the US. Failure to come to the aid of Hamas and the Gaza population, meanwhile, would have angered his base and undermined his claim to regional (and moral) leadership.

In the end, Mr Morsi seemed to get it just right: he dispatched his prime minister to Gaza less than 48 hours after the conflict started, in a strong show of solidarity. He sharply condemned what he called Israel&#8217;s &#8220;aggression&#8221;. But in the end, he delivered a crucial service to Israel by brokering a ceasefire that prevented a potentially devastating land incursion and restoring calm to southern Israel and Gaza alike.

*Mahmoud Abbas is a spent force*

This was supposed to be the moment of Mahmoud Abbas, the veteran leader of the Palestine Liberation Organization and president of the Palestinian Authority.

After years of failed diplomacy, he was poised to win recognition for an independent Palestinian state in the UN general assembly. A resolution to that effect, asking for an upgrade in the Palestinians&#8217; UN status to that of a non-member &#8220;observer state&#8221;, could still win a majority in the assembly later this month. But it would be a limp and hollow victory, at a time when Palestinians in Gaza and the West Bank alike are celebrating the &#8220;resistance&#8221; offered by Hamas and other groups.

Those celebrations may, of course, turn out to be misguided. The UN vote may still lead to more important political gains.

But Palestinians will not easily forget that their president declined to visit the Gaza Strip when it was under Israeli bombardment. That failure seemed all the more striking given the long list of political leaders and senior officials from the Arab world that did make the trip.

*Missile defence saves lives in Israel (and Gaza too)*

This was the first real, large-scale test of Israel&#8217;s new Iron Dome system. The missile defence shield passed that test with flying colours, effectively blunting the very weapon that has become the hallmark of Hamas and other militant groups in Gaza.

Though three Israelis were killed by rocket fire on the second day of the conflict, the system managed to intercept a critical number of rockets and missiles that were heading for built-up areas. The Iron Dome saved Israeli lives, while giving the government and army more operational flexibility.

Most importantly, it may have helped Israel &#8211; and Gaza &#8211; avoid a ground invasion: military officials say that the system managed to keep Israeli casualties so low that the pressure to invade the Palestinian territory was far weaker than it otherwise would have been.


----------



## kvetch

sherri and all the hasbara finatix on both sides

either a cease fire

OR

*GO FORTH AND MULTIPLY*

*BIBLICAL LINGO FOR F OFF

SICK OF THE LOT OF YOU*

EXCEPT ROSIE OF COURSE


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested in your Hasbara Propaganda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so cute when they float conspiracy theories as a defense mechanism.
> 
> Well, I'm sorrry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady optimism and artless faith in a magical, overnight turnaround from _Jihad Intl., Inc.'s _ Jew extermination goals, but reality must trump fantasy in the end. Yes, I'm talking about the Arab Street, and its feelings about disposable pal/arabs:
> 
> Hamas exploitation of civilians as human shields: Photographic evidence
> 
> The Threat of the Human Shield Strategy Hamas Uses Extends Beyond Israel, Gaza - US News and World Report
> 
> Hamas Proud To Use Human Shields In Gaza [Video]
> 
> Hamas Sacrifices Civilians as a Military Tactic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The killings by Israel in Gaza are real, your defending child killers, you might as well be killing those children yourself? Why do you want those chidren dead so badly? Why all this hate for them?
Click to expand...

How sad for you that your hate runs so deep. You're in denial that pal/Arabs use civilians as human shields.


----------



## kvetch

hollie said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> they're so cute when they float conspiracy theories as a defense mechanism.
> 
> Well, i'm sorrry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady optimism and artless faith in a magical, overnight turnaround from _jihad intl., inc.'s _ jew extermination goals, but reality must trump fantasy in the end. Yes, i'm talking about the arab street, and its feelings about disposable pal/arabs:
> 
> hamas exploitation of civilians as human shields: Photographic evidence
> 
> the threat of the human shield strategy hamas uses extends beyond israel, gaza - us news and world report
> 
> hamas proud to use human shields in gaza [video]
> 
> hamas sacrifices civilians as a military tactic
> 
> 
> 
> the killings by israel in gaza are real, your defending child killers, you might as well be killing those children yourself? Why do you want those chidren dead so badly? Why all this hate for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how sad for you that your hate runs so deep. You're in denial that pal/arabs use civilians as human shields.
Click to expand...

*and you hollie are in equally deep zionut de-nile too
both of you go jump in de nile river

and if you dont get out of de-nile soon enough
or accept president  morsi's cease fire

da nile crocodiles are goin to bite ur finatical arwese big time*


----------



## kvetch

hollie said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> they're so cute when they float conspiracy theories as a defense mechanism.
> 
> Well, i'm sorrry to have to put the brakes on this runaway train of heady optimism and artless faith in a magical, overnight turnaround from _jihad intl., inc.'s _ jew extermination goals, but reality must trump fantasy in the end. Yes, i'm talking about the arab street&#8482;, and its feelings about disposable pal/arabs:
> 
> hamas exploitation of civilians as human shields: Photographic evidence
> 
> the threat of the human shield strategy hamas uses extends beyond israel, gaza - us news and world report
> 
> hamas proud to use human shields in gaza [video]
> 
> hamas sacrifices civilians as a military tactic
> 
> 
> 
> the killings by israel in gaza are real, your defending child killers, you might as well be killing those children yourself? Why do you want those chidren dead so badly? Why all this hate for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how sad for you that your hate runs so deep. You're in denial that pal/arabs use civilians as human shields.
Click to expand...

*and you hollie are in equally deep zionut de-nile too
both of you go jump in de nile river

and if you dont get out of de-nile soon enough
or accept president  morsi's cease fire

da nile crocodiles are goin to bite ur finatical arses big time*


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist cheerleader Hollie,
> 
> The article does support that Israel is targeting civilians, they targeted journalists, some were killed, one lost his legs. Tthe journalist who is reporting from Gaza City, interviewed by Democracy Now, personally witnessed and was the victim in an Israeli  terror attack himself which he speaks of, what else describes the air strike 30 yards from the hotel he was in and foreign journalists are staying at? The window of his very own hotel room was blown out by its strength!
> 
> And he speaks of other targetings of civilians, as he speaks from Gaza City in that interview, as well, journalists targeted in strikes on buildings that housed Agence France Presse, the offices of Al Jazeera and AP, jornalists in a car killed in an airstrike right on the corner of a school run by the United Nations that had been turned into a UN shelter for displaced people inside Gaza. Targeting Journalists, targeting UN shelters, is unlawful targeting of civilians and civilian objects under The Fourth Geneva Convention. You hear and read of leaflets being distributed to warn people to leave their homes, and then you read of strikes on the UN Shelters they flee to!!!!! Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.
> 
> "That attack last night, which was terrifying, it followed attacks that hit the buildings of &#8212; that houses Agence France Presse, the offices of Al Jazeera and AP were also damaged by a nearby attack. Yesterday, Israel targeted and then proudly admitted killing two Palestinian journalists in their car. That strike in the car actually happened on the corner of a school run by the United Nations, which yesterday was turned into a massive shelter for displaced Gazans. More than 1800 of them came to the school yesterday &#8212; I visited it today &#8212; after the Israeli military dropped leaflets on towns in northern Gaza, ordering residents to evacuate their houses. Many I spoke to fled after reading these leaflets. They were hit with fear and panic. Then the bombings started, so they fled. Many of them leaving behind most of their belongings.
> 
> These families are now crammed into these classrooms of this schools, sleeping on the floor, they have little water, they have not eaten since last night. There&#8217;s many traumatized children. One of them could not stop wailing and throwing herself on the floor. Her mother said she had been like that since the bombing last week. Another mother told me her 13-year-old daughter could not stop crying unless she is being held by someone and embraced because she&#8217;s overcome by fear. This is what&#8217;s Gaza is like here. People have no where to go. The threat of bombing and violence is ever-present. The infrastructure here is being systematically destroyed. Israel targeted a large bank, they targeted one of the biggest strikes so far was the civil administration building. They target police stations. The edifices of the state are being destroyed. The people have little recourse for any kind of safety."
> 
> As Bus Bomb Hits Tel Aviv, Sharif Abdel Kouddous on Egypt
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.*
> 
> Especially when Hamas puts a rocket launcher inside a civilian area. Outside a mosque or next to a school or hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda' like this?
> 
> Israel: Hamas using journalists and children as 'human shields' - Virginia Beach Conservative | Examiner.com
Click to expand...


What BOLLOCKS, you spew on your shoe,it sticks like glue,a blood like hue,one day you'll rue,that you too,SPEWED WITHOUT A CLUE.

Like a cat you mew,things totally untrue,if you were in Australia I'd be able to sue,you and your crew.........and have YOU,put back into the ZOO.

A lot of Americans like YOU are MAD,but I ain't SAD,cos I know your MAD,BAD and SAD.

I'm the Liq,I take NO SHIT,from fools of ZION,I AM JAH LION.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.*
> 
> Especially when Hamas puts a rocket launcher inside a civilian area. Outside a mosque or next to a school or hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda' like this?
> 
> Israel: Hamas using journalists and children as 'human shields' - Virginia Beach Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What BOLLOCKS, you spew on your shoe,it sticks like glue,a blood like hue,one day you'll rue,that you too,SPEWED WITHOUT A CLUE.
> 
> Like a cat you mew,things totally untrue,if you were in Australia I'd be able to sue,you and your crew.........and have YOU,put back into the ZOO.
> 
> A lot of Americans like YOU are MAD,but I ain't SAD,cos I know your MAD,BAD and SAD.
> 
> I'm the Liq,I take NO SHIT,from fools of ZION,I AM JAH LION.
Click to expand...

How nice, theliq and his fellow traveler Sherri have not a care in the world regarding the Syrian Air Force bombing a suburb of Damascus the other day.  Of course they never stop to think that the children in Syria have been traumatized for months and months on end.  What do they care since there are no Jews involved that they can blame this on.  Go back into your own cage where you belong. Stevie and take Sherri with you.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nowhere in Gaza is safe and no civilian in Gaza is safe from Israeli terror attacks when Israel starts these airstrikes inside Gaza! No civilain is safe from Israeli targeting in these so called military strikes.*
> 
> Especially when Hamas puts a rocket launcher inside a civilian area. Outside a mosque or next to a school or hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda' like this?
> 
> Israel: Hamas using journalists and children as 'human shields' - Virginia Beach Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not interested in your Hasbara Propaganda!
Click to expand...

So sad that this supposed "good Christian woman" doesn't keep track of what is going on in other places other than her obsession with one little piece of land only because there happens to be Jews involved.  Now someone said that Sherri is supposed to be a lawyer, but it is difficult to give credence to that.  Meanwhile, if Sherri actually were a lawyer, it's too bad that she isn't a lawyer like this Jewish lawyer who, unlike Sherri, actually went to help the Black Muslim women from Darfur (who are now living in tents in Chad) with other Jewish women.  Of course, Sherri stays home to spew her nonsense on message boards since it is more important to her than actually going to help people.  Are you willing to take the time out to send the following letter on as this Jewish woman lawyer suggests, or don't you care what happens to the innocents in the Congo since no Jews are involved in the fighting?  By the way, it seems if the Muslims and their fellow travelers don't like what they hear, right away they are quick to post "hasbera propaganda."  Meanwhile, the propaganda coming out of the Arab world is excellent, although Sherri and gang will never admit it.  By now Sherri should know loads of people from the Middle East.  She should ask some of them if they have ever seen a protest by the Muslims where the children are put in the front lines, the women in the middle, and the men shooting over the heads of both the children and women.  I think if they were honest with her, they would tell her that of course they have.


New violence in the Congo: Having a conscience means working overtime

by Janice Kamenir-Reznik 



 People gather around a tank abandoned by fleeing Congolese army in Ndosho, near Goma, on Nov. 21. Photo by James Akena/Reuters
With rockets raining down on Israel, it&#8217;s hard to focus on anything else. Our families, our friends, our compatriots are under attack, and our hearts ache for them. But Rabbi Harold M. Schulweis, who co-founded Jewish World Watch, reminds us that the needs of our own families and communities do not preclude us from caring for others who are unknown and far away, as well. The base question &#8211; should I care for Israel or for civilians under attack in Congo (or Sudan, or wherever genocide and mass atrocities rear their ugly heads) &#8211; is a false choice. The question might present as &#8220;either/or,&#8221; but the Jewish response to an &#8220;either/or&#8221; question, is &#8220;both/and.&#8221;  There is no question that people with a conscience are required to work overtime.  We are concerned and work for Israel&#8217;s security and safety, and we do not stand idly by when atrocities are being committed against targeted populations in a place like eastern Congo.  This week, I was supposed to travel to Darfuri Refugee Camps to visit our newest Solar Cooker Project installation and to Eastern Congo to visit our newest project, a Women&#8217;s Rape and Crisis Center in a remote area in Eastern Congo where the systematic gang rapes of women abound.  While we will travel to the Darfuri camp (stay tuned for our blogs&#8230, we cannot go to Congo this week, as fighting with rebel troops, the M23, escalates. The United Nations has accused the M23 of recruiting child soldiers, as well as arbitrary executions and rape, according to a report to be released on Nov. 23.

Violence is not a new phenomenon in Congo.  Congo is a country enormously rich in natural resources, but instead of enabling the country and its inhabitants to prosper, the resource grab of militias and rogue groups from surrounding countries and of rebel groups from within Congo itself, has caused millions of deaths and has made Congo the rape capital of the world.  Weak leadership, porous and uncontrolled borders, and pervasive lawlessness conspire to impoverish and enslave the Congolese people, with primary impacts on the women and the children.  But this week, even for a country prone to unrest, there has been a dramatic and alarming surge in the violence, particularly in Eastern Congo.

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/11/21/uk-congo-democratic-idUKBRE8AJ0EZ20121121


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda' like this?
> 
> Israel: Hamas using journalists and children as 'human shields' - Virginia Beach Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What BOLLOCKS, you spew on your shoe,it sticks like glue,a blood like hue,one day you'll rue,that you too,SPEWED WITHOUT A CLUE.
> 
> Like a cat you mew,things totally untrue,if you were in Australia I'd be able to sue,you and your crew.........and have YOU,put back into the ZOO.
> 
> A lot of Americans like YOU are MAD,but I ain't SAD,cos I know your MAD,BAD and SAD.
> 
> I'm the Liq,I take NO SHIT,from fools of ZION,I AM JAH LION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How nice, theliq and his fellow traveler Sherri have not a care in the world regarding the Syrian Air Force bombing a suburb of Damascus the other day.  Of course they never stop to think that the children in Syria have been traumatized for months and months on end.  What do they care since there are no Jews involved that they can blame this on.  Go back into your own cage where you belong. Stevie and take Sherri with you.
Click to expand...


But you loved the poetry Hoss.......I will tell you for the last time,I have on Gravs Syrian thread said in no uncertain manner that what has happened in Syria is an abomination.What do you not understand.....STOP TELLING LIES.

This is a thread about Israel and Palestine.FULL STOP.

Anyway why are YOU and the ZIONIST POSSEE SO CONCERNED ABOUT SYRIA,YOU ARE ALWAYS DEMEANING AND DEGRADING ALL ARAB<MUSLIM NATIONS,WHY THIS SUDDEN CONCERN.

YOU SHOULD START REFLECTING ON THE VITRIOL YOU HAVE SPOKEN IN THE PAST,YOUR CROCODILE TEARS NOW APPEAR HYPOCRITICAL.........AND DOWNRIGHT PATHETIC.

YOU AND THE REST OF THE ZIONIST MOB,COULDN'T GIVE A STUFF ABOUT ANYONE BUT YOURSELVES.

DON'T PLAY ME OTHERWISE I MAY HAVE TO GET HARDER WITH YOU.

YOUR OBTUSENESS IS BORN OUT OF IGNORANCE AND HYPOCRICY HOSS.

You have an obligation to speak the truth,START NOW.

I'm not very impressed with you Hoss,GROW UP.HAVE SOME SORT OF INTESTINAL FORTITUDE FOR A CHANGE.steven...What you don't like is the TRUTH SLAPPED ACROSS YOUR FACE,SO I GIVE YOU A BLOOD NOSE FROM TIME TO TIME,WELL BETTER THAN INCINERATING BABIES,BECAUSE THAT IS AN ABOMINATION.


.


----------



## kvetch

the lq and hossy and rosie and everyone

watch the goddess allat escaping the zio-hamas nazi pigs and finding her long lost lover

this will calm you down

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkWFtG5nFyI]Jis Desh Mein Ganga Behti Hai - O Basanti Pawan Paagal Na - Lata Mangeshkar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> the lq and hossy and rosie and everyone
> 
> watch the goddess allat escaping the zio-hamas nazi pigs and finding her long lost lover
> 
> this will calm you down
> 
> Jis Desh Mein Ganga Behti Hai - O Basanti Pawan Paagal Na - Lata Mangeshkar - YouTube



I don't need to "CALM DOWN" because I am neither angry,upset or annoyed,I am talking to Hoss about himself,I like the Guy,although I don't agree with some of what he says,I feel it a duty to correct inacuracies (probably sic)THAT'S ALL.

Everyone have a Great Day because at the moment worldwide good folk are having a SHIT DAY.

Our thoughts should not be argueing amongst ourselves,but giving thought to those people in Gaza and Israel.steven but thanks for your post Kvetch


----------



## kvetch

here's the business...ecstatic dance in colour this one:

,era naam joker = my name is the joker!! very apt
i've had a wonder full day so sharing it!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K76z8XL_tzw]Padmini's dance in Mera Naam Joker (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

kvetch said:


> here's the business...ecstatic dance in colour this one:
> 
> ,era naam joker = my name is the joker!! very apt
> i've had a wonder full day so sharing it!
> 
> Padmini's dance in Mera Naam Joker (1970) - YouTube



That band leader was something else he does a rap and then for the icing on the cake he bust out the ol Jews harp  for a solo ...two thumbs up


----------



## kvetch

*India eyes Israel's Iron Dome to counter Pak, puppets*

India eyes Israel's Iron Dome to counter Pak, puppets - The Times of India

told you the iron dome was going to be a huge world class industry

israel has hamas to thank for that, at least!!


----------



## Hollie

kvetch said:


> *India eyes Israel's Iron Dome to counter Pak, puppets*
> 
> India eyes Israel's Iron Dome to counter Pak, puppets - The Times of India
> 
> told you the iron dome was going to be a huge world class industry
> 
> israel has hamas to thank for that, at least!!



Actually, Israel has the U.S. to thank as the Israelis are using an adaptation of the Patriot Missle system which is a U.S. design. 

The Hamas'istan terrorists can similarly thank the U.S. for this system. I was reading an article that noted the success of our missile system meant that there was less pressure on the Israelis to begin a ground offensive rooting out the islamic terrorist infrastructure. 

Allah has played a cruel joke on the "palestinians".


----------



## kvetch

hollie i agree with all but the last line of your post


*Allah has played a cruel joke on the "palestinians".
*
what is sauce for the palestinian goose
 is also sauce for the israeli gander
 and above all,
sauce for allh / hashem

what you zios dont realise in your tribal ghetto
is that it is the same sauce for all

and neither you  zionuts nor gaza-freax get to decide the recipe

guess who does that?

5 letters beginning with A.......


----------



## irosie91

mamzer dear-----Israel does not depend on ground ---surface to surface missiles for its warfare----nor is it engaging in a  war of "attrition"   that depends on smashed infant brains in gutters        AS to India----the fact is that so far the  Mujahadeen who battle india------are not depending on  missiles either-----when they blow the brains out of hindu children they plant the nail bombs in  piles of Divali candy send their sluts out with bombs on stinking  shahidah ass


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> mamzer dear-----Israel does not depent on ground ---surface to surface missiles for its warfare----nor is it engaging in a  war of "attrition"   that depends on smashed infant brains in gutters        AS to India----the fact is that so fare the  Mujahadeen who battle india------are not depending on  missiles either-----when they blow the brains out of hindu children they plant the nail bombs in  piles of Divali candy send their sluts out with bombs on stinking  shahidah ass



ISRAEL Civilian killing is their Forte!


----------



## ForeverYoung436

I don't think anyone of us will ever forget the photos of Hamas motorcycles dragging the dead bodies of Palestinian "collaborators" thru the streets.  The NY Post carried a front-page article of this story, titled "Savages".  Let us not forget the type of backwards animals that Israel is forced to deal with.  Maybe the Palestinians are truly descended from the Philistines of ancient times!


----------



## P F Tinmore

GAZA, (PIC)-- 43 children were killed while 432 others were injured during the 8-day Israeli occupation aggression on the Gaza Strip according to Palestinian medical sources.

The sources in Gaza said that "the number of children killed during the Israeli occupation aggression on the Gaza Strip, which started on the evening of Wednesday, 14 November, and lasted till  Wednesday 21 Novembe, was 43 children, which represents 27% of the total number of martyrs."

The sources added that more than 432 children were injured and that this number represents 35% of the total number of the wounded. "

43 children killed and 432 wounded during aggression on Gaza


----------



## theliq

ForeverYoung436 said:


> I don't think anyone of us will ever forget the photos of Hamas motorcycles dragging the dead bodies of Palestinian "collaborators" thru the streets.  The NY Post carried a front-page article of this story, titled "Savages".  Let us not forget the type of backwards animals that Israel is forced to deal with.  Maybe the Palestinians are truly descended from the Philistines of ancient times!



TWO WRONGS DON'T MAKE A RIGHT YOU TWAT.

Your total ignorance of history is so blatant,the Philistines were not Palestinians,they were a peoples that fought with David(King David) in his battle against SAUL,they were then absorbed into the Children of Israel.

Idiot.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> What BOLLOCKS, you spew on your shoe,it sticks like glue,a blood like hue,one day you'll rue,that you too,SPEWED WITHOUT A CLUE.
> 
> Like a cat you mew,things totally untrue,if you were in Australia I'd be able to sue,you and your crew.........and have YOU,put back into the ZOO.
> 
> A lot of Americans like YOU are MAD,but I ain't SAD,cos I know your MAD,BAD and SAD.
> 
> I'm the Liq,I take NO SHIT,from fools of ZION,I AM JAH LION.
> 
> 
> 
> How nice, theliq and his fellow traveler Sherri have not a care in the world regarding the Syrian Air Force bombing a suburb of Damascus the other day.  Of course they never stop to think that the children in Syria have been traumatized for months and months on end.  What do they care since there are no Jews involved that they can blame this on.  Go back into your own cage where you belong. Stevie and take Sherri with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you loved the poetry Hoss.......I will tell you for the last time,I have on Gravs Syrian thread said in no uncertain manner that what has happened in Syria is an abomination.What do you not understand.....STOP TELLING LIES.
> 
> This is a thread about Israel and Palestine.FULL STOP.
> 
> Anyway why are YOU and the ZIONIST POSSEE SO CONCERNED ABOUT SYRIA,YOU ARE ALWAYS DEMEANING AND DEGRADING ALL ARAB<MUSLIM NATIONS,WHY THIS SUDDEN CONCERN.
> 
> YOU SHOULD START REFLECTING ON THE VITRIOL YOU HAVE SPOKEN IN THE PAST,YOUR CROCODILE TEARS NOW APPEAR HYPOCRITICAL.........AND DOWNRIGHT PATHETIC.
> 
> YOU AND THE REST OF THE ZIONIST MOB,COULDN'T GIVE A STUFF ABOUT ANYONE BUT YOURSELVES.
> 
> DON'T PLAY ME OTHERWISE I MAY HAVE TO GET HARDER WITH YOU.
> 
> YOUR OBTUSENESS IS BORN OUT OF IGNORANCE AND HYPOCRICY HOSS.
> 
> You have an obligation to speak the truth,START NOW.
> 
> I'm not very impressed with you Hoss,GROW UP.HAVE SOME SORT OF INTESTINAL FORTITUDE FOR A CHANGE.steven...What you don't like is the TRUTH SLAPPED ACROSS YOUR FACE,SO I GIVE YOU A BLOOD NOSE FROM TIME TO TIME,WELL BETTER THAN INCINERATING BABIES,BECAUSE THAT IS AN ABOMINATION.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Why not go back, Stevie Boy, to walking up and down the halls of you know where thinking that you are Napoleon.  To me  you are just a big joke.  And, Stevie Boy, if you really were a humanitarian, you would be giving to the unfortunate Muslim people such as we Americans do through UNICEF and C.A.R.E.  You probably don't give a red cent but you cry your own crocodile tears over what is happening in this conflict just because the Jews happen to be involved.  Whatever happens to innocent others in Muslim countries, you and your fellow travelers don't have a care in the world because no Jews are involved.   Just the other day 18 Christians were killed by Muslims in Nigeria and 29 Shiites were blown up by a Sunni suicide bomber in Pakistan, but this is nothing you concern yourself with.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How nice, theliq and his fellow traveler Sherri have not a care in the world regarding the Syrian Air Force bombing a suburb of Damascus the other day.  Of course they never stop to think that the children in Syria have been traumatized for months and months on end.  What do they care since there are no Jews involved that they can blame this on.  Go back into your own cage where you belong. Stevie and take Sherri with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you loved the poetry Hoss.......I will tell you for the last time,I have on Gravs Syrian thread said in no uncertain manner that what has happened in Syria is an abomination.What do you not understand.....STOP TELLING LIES.
> 
> This is a thread about Israel and Palestine.FULL STOP.
> 
> Anyway why are YOU and the ZIONIST POSSEE SO CONCERNED ABOUT SYRIA,YOU ARE ALWAYS DEMEANING AND DEGRADING ALL ARAB<MUSLIM NATIONS,WHY THIS SUDDEN CONCERN.
> 
> YOU SHOULD START REFLECTING ON THE VITRIOL YOU HAVE SPOKEN IN THE PAST,YOUR CROCODILE TEARS NOW APPEAR HYPOCRITICAL.........AND DOWNRIGHT PATHETIC.
> 
> YOU AND THE REST OF THE ZIONIST MOB,COULDN'T GIVE A STUFF ABOUT ANYONE BUT YOURSELVES.
> 
> DON'T PLAY ME OTHERWISE I MAY HAVE TO GET HARDER WITH YOU.
> 
> YOUR OBTUSENESS IS BORN OUT OF IGNORANCE AND HYPOCRICY HOSS.
> 
> You have an obligation to speak the truth,START NOW.
> 
> I'm not very impressed with you Hoss,GROW UP.HAVE SOME SORT OF INTESTINAL FORTITUDE FOR A CHANGE.steven...What you don't like is the TRUTH SLAPPED ACROSS YOUR FACE,SO I GIVE YOU A BLOOD NOSE FROM TIME TO TIME,WELL BETTER THAN INCINERATING BABIES,BECAUSE THAT IS AN ABOMINATION.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not go back, Stevie Boy, to walking up and down the halls of you know where thinking that you are Napoleon.  To me  you are just a big joke.  And, Stevie Boy, if you really were a humanitarian, you would be giving to the unfortunate Muslim people such as we Americans do through UNICEF and C.A.R.E.  You probably don't give a red cent but you cry your own crocodile tears over what is happening in this conflict just because the Jews happen to be involved.  Whatever happens to innocent others in Muslim countries, you and your fellow travelers don't have a care in the world because no Jews are involved.   Just the other day 18 Christians were killed by Muslims in Nigeria and 29 Shiites were blown up by a Sunni suicide bomber in Pakistan, but this is nothing you concern yourself with.
Click to expand...


Well just to correct you Hoss,Australia give enormous amounts in aid to a load of countries including Muslim countries,as per a % of population it is I believe the highest or close to the highest giving nation in the world......Our aid does not include ARMS and WEAPONS unlike the US,so your summation isBLOWN AWAY YET AGAIN......I told you before get your NON FACTS STRAIGHT before you MOUTH OFF WITH YOUR MENTAL "RES IPSA LOQUITUR"

Your comment regarding "JEWS"as you put it is irrelevant on this thread,obviously.

What you feel about me,is you opinion.

I do realize that you feel inferior to me,WHY,you need to ask yourself,as I have never demeaned you in any way.steven


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

toastman said:


> If Israel could develop a weapon that would only kill Hamas terrorists, they would.
> 
> If Hamas could develop a weapon to kill all Israeli civilian, they would



That about sums it up.  I'm tired of everyone bashing Israel for defending themselves.  What are they supposed to do when Hamas launches rockets at them...just take it?  The USA certainly wouldn't if someone was launching at rockets at us.


----------



## irosie91

the lowest of the low-----among propagandaists are those that resort to  photographs of gore------I have seen far more gore 
during a busy weekend in an inner city  hospital  (in the USA) 
than sherri can scrape up from the sewers of islamo nazi pig propaganda sites     I do agree that children are affected by incidents of violence against their peers-----my son was profoundly affected by the murder of a kid from his school whose brains were shot out  by a   RESPECTER OF ISA  for the glory of allah.     Sherri would have enjoyed the  DEFENSE-----the fact that the man prayed daily was just about all the defense attorney had to offer----but clearly would ignore the effect the event had on the kids from that school------since in her mind-----they simply do not  "count"


----------



## irosie91

todd's statement is accurate and germane to the topic. 

  the actual mutilation murder of people -----done deliberately  and up close ----is horrifying to the normal mind.   That such actions are carried out enthusiastically and publically by the
"respecters of isa"    is very significant----such crimes are not the work of aberrant individuals----they characterize the morals of a whole society  -----similar to the public spectacle
 killings of depraved roman society-----and the  "holy"  roman empire.      The fact is that  the respecters of ISA----do celebrate the killings of jews---openly and in the presence of their children  and to the delight of sherri


----------



## ima

Kooshdakhaa said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel could develop a weapon that would only kill Hamas terrorists, they would.
> 
> If Hamas could develop a weapon to kill all Israeli civilian, they would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That about sums it up.  I'm tired of everyone bashing Israel for defending themselves.  What are they supposed to do when Hamas launches rockets at them...just take it?  The USA certainly wouldn't if someone was launching at rockets at us.
Click to expand...


In the old days, the US would have carpet bombed Gaza until they surrender unconditionally, like with Japan for example. That's the only way Israel will ever win decisively. Go big or go home to catch some more rockets.


----------



## ima

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436,
> 
> What I cannot forget is the children that Israel keeps targeting and injuring and murdering!
> 
> The attacks upon and injury of and slaughter of these children is inexcusable, inhuman, depraved, unconscienable!
> 
> A child should not be in fear of constant attacks by bombs of a Zionist Nation, Israel, and not be in constant fear of dying ,and should not have to see death all around them every day of their childhood!
> 
> It's like Isreal has even robbed them of being a child, a hild should not live like this, and Israel subjects 850,000+ children to this every day in their continuing Occupation of Gaza!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only Hamas stopped putting their launchers near children.
> 
> Of course the only thing Hamas enjoys more than a dead Muslim child is a dead Jewish child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on defending the Israeli child killers
> 
> The children dying are all Palestinian children, there are no dead Jewish children here.
> 
> Human rights groups never find those Hamas launchers invented to justify killing of children with!
> 
> The lies get so old!
> 
> And we watch human beings actually keep on defending Israel as she continues with her Gentile killing of children all around her!
> 
> Your comments obviously speak of your very own lust for the blood of children!
> 
> You are Disgusting!
Click to expand...


But don't all those dead kids have 72 virgins to play with now?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

ima said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel could develop a weapon that would only kill Hamas terrorists, they would.
> 
> If Hamas could develop a weapon to kill all Israeli civilian, they would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That about sums it up.  I'm tired of everyone bashing Israel for defending themselves.  What are they supposed to do when Hamas launches rockets at them...just take it?  The USA certainly wouldn't if someone was launching at rockets at us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the old days, the US would have carpet bombed Gaza until they surrender unconditionally, like with Japan for example. That's the only way Israel will ever win decisively. Go big or go home to catch some more rockets.
Click to expand...


ima,

The US is not  at  war with Gaza!

Sherri


----------



## ima

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> That about sums it up.  I'm tired of everyone bashing Israel for defending themselves.  What are they supposed to do when Hamas launches rockets at them...just take it?  The USA certainly wouldn't if someone was launching at rockets at us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the old days, the US would have carpet bombed Gaza until they surrender unconditionally, like with Japan for example. That's the only way Israel will ever win decisively. Go big or go home to catch some more rockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ima,
> 
> The US is not  at  war with Gaza!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


It was an example of what Israel should do.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

ima said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only Hamas stopped putting their launchers near children.
> 
> Of course the only thing Hamas enjoys more than a dead Muslim child is a dead Jewish child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on defending the Israeli child killers
> 
> The children dying are all Palestinian children, there are no dead Jewish children here.
> 
> Human rights groups never find those Hamas launchers invented to justify killing of children with!
> 
> The lies get so old!
> 
> And we watch human beings actually keep on defending Israel as she continues with her Gentile killing of children all around her!
> 
> Your comments obviously speak of your very own lust for the blood of children!
> 
> You are Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But don't all those dead kids have 72 virgins to play with now?
Click to expand...

Only in the fucked up minds of those like you!


----------



## CandySlice

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on defending the Israeli child killers
> 
> The children dying are all Palestinian children, there are no dead Jewish children here.
> 
> Human rights groups never find those Hamas launchers invented to justify killing of children with!
> 
> The lies get so old!
> 
> And we watch human beings actually keep on defending Israel as she continues with her Gentile killing of children all around her!
> 
> Your comments obviously speak of your very own lust for the blood of children!
> 
> You are Disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't all those dead kids have 72 virgins to play with now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in the fucked up minds of those like you!
Click to expand...


Sherri, are you in America? Because if you are you need to take your raggedy ass home and see how many freedoms you enjoy.


----------



## CandySlice

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone of us will ever forget the photos of Hamas motorcycles dragging the dead bodies of Palestinian "collaborators" thru the streets.  The NY Post carried a front-page article of this story, titled "Savages".  Let us not forget the type of backwards animals that Israel is forced to deal with.  Maybe the Palestinians are truly descended from the Philistines of ancient times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO WRONGS DON'T MAKE A RIGHT YOU TWAT.
> 
> Your total ignorance of history is so blatant,the Philistines were not Palestinians,they were a peoples that fought with David(King David) in his battle against SAUL,they were then absorbed into the Children of Israel.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Palestinians fit the descripytion of 'philistine' more than anyone else I could name.
So, lick, are you in America?  Why don't you take your raggedy ass home and see how well you're treated by your heroes?


----------



## toastman

From all these pictures I see of fathers holding their dead children, why are the fathers always unharmed???? IT makes no sense. If your area is under military attack, don't you think you should be WITH your children, protecting them ?? I would not be surprised if these kids were thrown into the street to kill them during the airstrikes in order to villify Israel.

Also, has anyone ever seen a woman in ANY of these pictures coming from Gaza?? Oh wait, women have no rights, sorry. 

These Arabs NEVER cease to amaze me !


----------



## irosie91

Todd    you don't know the half of it-----she actually claims that the fact Israeli children were killed by her beloved hamas---is a fact only in  my  "imagination"       Stay tuned-----more disgust to follow


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> From all these pictures I see of fathers holding their dead children, why are the fathers always unharmed???? IT makes no sense. If your area is under military attack, don't you think you should be WITH your children, protecting them ?? I would not be surprised if these kids were thrown into the street to kill them during the airstrikes in order to villify Israel.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever seen a woman in ANY of these pictures coming from Gaza?? Oh wait, women have no rights, sorry.
> 
> These Arabs NEVER cease to amaze me !



toastman,

Philip Weiss is still  in Israel, and interviewing Jewish Israelis there, and we see they do not want to ever allow a Palestinian State, and they support even more killing of children and civilians in Gaza! see comments below

I see you do not even seem to see as human, every word you just wrote was filled with hate and prejudice and loathing and judgment and dehumanization of the 1.7 million Palestinians in Gaza, over half of whom are children!

We see in the Zionist State, the lust for blood of the Palestinian only growing stronger, the more they see die, the more the attraction to killing grows in their hearts and minds and souls!

"Jewish Israelis see no solution to their conflict with the Palestinians living alongside them, and wholly approve of Prime Minister Netanyahus aggressive response to Gaza. That was the takeaway from interviews I did with about three dozen Jewish Israelis this past week on the street in Jerusalem and in towns hit by rockets from Gaza. Like American soccer moms who voted for George Bush in '04, these Jewish Israelis overwhelmingly support their governments militant answers to a horizon crowded with ominous forces. 

But when asked what the solution was to the Palestinian political issue, the people I talked to shrugged. None of them paid even lip service to the two-state solution. Many expressed fears of Islamists taking power in the Arab spring. "In my life I don't see a solution with the Arab," said a young woman server at the Aroma coffee shop in Kiryat Gat, which has been struck by rocket fire."A solution? I hope-- next generation, said a father in Sederot, walking to his car. 
And shockingly, several Jewish Israelis I spoke to called for genocide in Gaza. "Kill them all," said Chen, 23, in Ashkelon."

On the Jewish Israeli street, there's no solution to Palestinian issue but more violence

Sherri


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> From all these pictures I see of fathers holding their dead children, why are the fathers always unharmed???? IT makes no sense. If your area is under military attack, don't you think you should be WITH your children, protecting them ?? I would not be surprised if these kids were thrown into the street to kill them during the airstrikes in order to villify Israel.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever seen a woman in ANY of these pictures coming from Gaza?? Oh wait, women have no rights, sorry.
> 
> These Arabs NEVER cease to amaze me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman,
> 
> Philip Weiss is still  in Israel, and interviewing Jewish Israelis there, and we see they do not want to ever allow a Palestinian State, and they support even more killing of children and civilians in Gaza! see comments below
> 
> I see you do not even seem to see as human, every word you just wrote was filled with hate and prejudice and loathing and judgment and dehumanization of the 1.7 million Palestinians in Gaza, over half of whom are children!
> 
> We see in the Zionist State, the lust for blood of the Palestinian only growing stronger, the more they see die, the more the attraction to killing grows in their hearts and minds and souls!
> 
> "Jewish Israelis see no solution to their conflict with the Palestinians living alongside them, and wholly approve of Prime Minister Netanyahus aggressive response to Gaza. That was the takeaway from interviews I did with about three dozen Jewish Israelis this past week on the street in Jerusalem and in towns hit by rockets from Gaza. Like American soccer moms who voted for George Bush in '04, these Jewish Israelis overwhelmingly support their governments militant answers to a horizon crowded with ominous forces.
> 
> But when asked what the solution was to the Palestinian political issue, the people I talked to shrugged. None of them paid even lip service to the two-state solution. Many expressed fears of Islamists taking power in the Arab spring. "In my life I don't see a solution with the Arab," said a young woman server at the Aroma coffee shop in Kiryat Gat, which has been struck by rocket fire."A solution? I hope-- next generation, said a father in Sederot, walking to his car.
> And shockingly, several Jewish Israelis I spoke to called for genocide in Gaza. "Kill them all," said Chen, 23, in Ashkelon."
> 
> On the Jewish Israeli street, there's no solution to Palestinian issue but more violence
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Hard not to understand them.

In their place, you would have thought the same.


----------



## Lipush

Sherri, a poll taken few months ago shows that over 70% of Palestinians support suicide bombing terrorism.

Care to comment?


----------



## Lipush

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only Hamas stopped putting their launchers near children.
> 
> Of course the only thing Hamas enjoys more than a dead Muslim child is a dead Jewish child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on defending the Israeli child killers
> 
> The children dying are all Palestinian children, there are no dead Jewish children here.
> 
> Human rights groups never find those Hamas launchers invented to justify killing of children with!
> 
> The lies get so old!
> 
> And we watch human beings actually keep on defending Israel as she continues with her Gentile killing of children all around her!
> 
> Your comments obviously speak of your very own lust for the blood of children!
> 
> You are Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Hamas Lust For blood Of Palestinian Children Is Disgusting!
> 
> And so is your defense of Hamas.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> From all these pictures I see of fathers holding their dead children, why are the fathers always unharmed???? IT makes no sense. If your area is under military attack, don't you think you should be WITH your children, protecting them ?? I would not be surprised if these kids were thrown into the street to kill them during the airstrikes in order to villify Israel.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever seen a woman in ANY of these pictures coming from Gaza?? Oh wait, women have no rights, sorry.
> 
> These Arabs NEVER cease to amaze me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman,
> 
> Philip Weiss is still  in Israel, and interviewing Jewish Israelis there, and we see they do not want to ever allow a Palestinian State, and they support even more killing of children and civilians in Gaza! see comments below
> 
> I see you do not even seem to see as human, every word you just wrote was filled with hate and prejudice and loathing and judgment and dehumanization of the 1.7 million Palestinians in Gaza, over half of whom are children!
> 
> We see in the Zionist State, the lust for blood of the Palestinian only growing stronger, the more they see die, the more the attraction to killing grows in their hearts and minds and souls!
> 
> "Jewish Israelis see no solution to their conflict with the Palestinians living alongside them, and wholly approve of Prime Minister Netanyahus aggressive response to Gaza. That was the takeaway from interviews I did with about three dozen Jewish Israelis this past week on the street in Jerusalem and in towns hit by rockets from Gaza. Like American soccer moms who voted for George Bush in '04, these Jewish Israelis overwhelmingly support their governments militant answers to a horizon crowded with ominous forces.
> 
> But when asked what the solution was to the Palestinian political issue, the people I talked to shrugged. None of them paid even lip service to the two-state solution. Many expressed fears of Islamists taking power in the Arab spring. "In my life I don't see a solution with the Arab," said a young woman server at the Aroma coffee shop in Kiryat Gat, which has been struck by rocket fire."A solution? I hope-- next generation, said a father in Sederot, walking to his car.
> And shockingly, several Jewish Israelis I spoke to called for genocide in Gaza. "Kill them all," said Chen, 23, in Ashkelon."
> 
> On the Jewish Israeli street, there's no solution to Palestinian issue but more violence
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Where do your claims come from that Israel has a lust for blood ? Saying things like that Sherri, you Islamic Nazi, just makes you look even dumber then you already are. You responded to my post, yet failed to answer what I asked. Just another deflection !

Hamas, on the other hand, has quite the lust for blood


You're a sick fuck Sherri. Do us a favor and take the path of Rachel Corrie


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Todd    you don't know the half of it-----she actually claims that the fact Israeli children were killed by her beloved hamas---is a fact only in  my  "imagination"       Stay tuned-----more disgust to follow



Rosie,

I am still waiting to hear about the Israeli children you keep lying about Hamas killing in this 8 day IDF onslaught on Gaza in Novemeber of 2012!

Stop lying, the only children killed in this 8 day IDF operation in Gaza were Palestinian!

43 Children were killed by Israel inside Gaza!

There were no children killed by Hamas inside Israel!

Why do you keep defending Israel's killing of Palestinian children?

Sherri


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todd    you don't know the half of it-----she actually claims that the fact Israeli children were killed by her beloved hamas---is a fact only in  my  "imagination"       Stay tuned-----more disgust to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> I am still waiting to hear about the Israeli children you keep lying about Hamas killing in this 8 day IDF onslaught on Gaza in Novemeber of 2012!
> 
> Stop lying, the only children killed in this 8 day IDF operation in Gaza were Palestinian!
> 
> 43 Children were killed by Israel inside Gaza!
> 
> There were no children killed by Hamas inside Israel!
> 
> Why do you keep defending Israel's killing of Palestinian children?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


If only Hamas stopped putting their launchers near children.

Of course the only thing Hamas enjoys more than a dead Muslim child is a dead Jewish child.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todd    you don't know the half of it-----she actually claims that the fact Israeli children were killed by her beloved hamas---is a fact only in  my  "imagination"       Stay tuned-----more disgust to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> I am still waiting to hear about the Israeli children you keep lying about Hamas killing in this 8 day IDF onslaught on Gaza in Novemeber of 2012!
> 
> Stop lying, the only children killed in this 8 day IDF operation in Gaza were Palestinian!
> 
> 43 Children were killed by Israel inside Gaza!
> 
> There were no children killed by Hamas inside Israel!
> 
> Why do you keep defending Israel's killing of Palestinian children?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


In this operation Israeli children were seriously injured. Not killed, Baruch HaShem.


----------



## Lipush

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> From all these pictures I see of fathers holding their dead children, why are the fathers always unharmed???? IT makes no sense. If your area is under military attack, don't you think you should be WITH your children, protecting them ?? I would not be surprised if these kids were thrown into the street to kill them during the airstrikes in order to villify Israel.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever seen a woman in ANY of these pictures coming from Gaza?? Oh wait, women have no rights, sorry.
> 
> These Arabs NEVER cease to amaze me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman,
> 
> Philip Weiss is still  in Israel, and interviewing Jewish Israelis there, and we see they do not want to ever allow a Palestinian State, and they support even more killing of children and civilians in Gaza! see comments below
> 
> I see you do not even seem to see as human, every word you just wrote was filled with hate and prejudice and loathing and judgment and dehumanization of the 1.7 million Palestinians in Gaza, over half of whom are children!
> 
> We see in the Zionist State, the lust for blood of the Palestinian only growing stronger, the more they see die, the more the attraction to killing grows in their hearts and minds and souls!
> 
> "Jewish Israelis see no solution to their conflict with the Palestinians living alongside them, and wholly approve of Prime Minister Netanyahus aggressive response to Gaza. That was the takeaway from interviews I did with about three dozen Jewish Israelis this past week on the street in Jerusalem and in towns hit by rockets from Gaza. Like American soccer moms who voted for George Bush in '04, these Jewish Israelis overwhelmingly support their governments militant answers to a horizon crowded with ominous forces.
> 
> But when asked what the solution was to the Palestinian political issue, the people I talked to shrugged. None of them paid even lip service to the two-state solution. Many expressed fears of Islamists taking power in the Arab spring. "In my life I don't see a solution with the Arab," said a young woman server at the Aroma coffee shop in Kiryat Gat, which has been struck by rocket fire."A solution? I hope-- next generation, said a father in Sederot, walking to his car.
> And shockingly, several Jewish Israelis I spoke to called for genocide in Gaza. "Kill them all," said Chen, 23, in Ashkelon."
> 
> On the Jewish Israeli street, there's no solution to Palestinian issue but more violence
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do your claims come from that Israel has a lust for blood ? Saying things like that Sherri, you Islamic Nazi, just makes you look even dumber then you already are. You responded to my post, yet failed to answer what I asked. Just another deflection !
> 
> Hamas, on the other hand, has quite the lust for blood
> 
> 
> You're a sick fuck Sherri. Do us a favor and take the path of Rachel Corrie
Click to expand...


Those Palestinian terrorists are the demons of modern world. that video is disgusting.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on defending the Israeli child killers
> 
> The children dying are all Palestinian children, there are no dead Jewish children here.
> 
> Human rights groups never find those Hamas launchers invented to justify killing of children with!
> 
> The lies get so old!
> 
> And we watch human beings actually keep on defending Israel as she continues with her Gentile killing of children all around her!
> 
> Your comments obviously speak of your very own lust for the blood of children!
> 
> You are Disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Hamas Lust For blood Of Palestinian Children Is Disgusting!
> 
> And so is your defense of Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Lipush,

But, I am not defending Hamas!

I am criticizing Israel's targeting of children and other innocent civilians to hurt and and maim and kill!

And you and your fellow Zionists keep killing Palestinian babies and children, like the one below!

And what I keep reading is that you Zionist baby killers are not satisfied with only the 43 children you just murdered, you are crying out for more killing of babies and children and iinnocent civilians in Gaza!


Zionism=Baby Killers!

That is what we see proven by Israel's last civilian killing operation in Gaza!






Sherri


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Hamas Lust For blood Of Palestinian Children Is Disgusting!
> 
> And so is your defense of Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> But, I am not defending Hamas!
> 
> I am criticizing Israel's targeting of children and other innocent civilians to hurt and and maim and kill!
> 
> And you and your fellow Zionists keep killing Palestinian babies and children, like the one below!
> 
> And what I keep reading is that you Zionist baby killers are not satisfied with only the 43 children you just murdered, you are crying out for more killing of babies and children and iinnocent civilians in Gaza!
> 
> 
> Zionism=Baby Killers!
> 
> That is what we see proven by Israel's last civilian killing operation in Gaza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Israel does not, and never did, target children.

If it did, things would have been much different.

Hamas are hiding behind their children, in hopes that the world will see Israel is subhuman, like you people do. 

May HaShem have mercy on the children of Gaza, who have beastlike parents who have no problem sacrificing them just to make Israel look bad.


----------



## Lipush

Have you condemned the brutal killing of the Fogels? The Shabbos? Shalhevet Pass, Sherri?

Care to comment?


----------



## toastman

Sherri you Islamic whore, provide a link that shows Israeli pilots or soldiers were given orders to kill children or innocents?

Here is a link to prove to you that Hamas DOES target civilians:
List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lipush

toastman said:


> Sherri you Islamic whore, provide a link that shows Israeli pilots or soldiers were given orders to kill children or innocents?
> 
> Here is a link to prove to you that Hamas DOES target civilians:
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Remember Hadas Fogel!


----------



## irosie91

Calm down folks------let sherri continue to shove a cyber foot into her cyber mouth.       give her a chance----she will claim that  we only  IMAGINE  that her co-islamo nazis  are slitting
the throats of infants------and besides-----so doing does not
constitute  TARGETING      It is  Re TURN FIRE  that constitutes   "TARGETING"   children in the war ethic of the islamo nazis 

I am still waiting for her to inform me just what is being 
TARGETED  when kassam rockets are launched into Israel---
waiting and waiting and waiting


----------



## irosie91

sherri told us a FUNNY ONE_------missile launchers are never found by the NGO's -----ROFLMAO ----why  does the idiot
imagine those   MOBILE MISSILE LAUNCHERS  were invented by her co islamo nazis?          oh gee----sherri claims that the nail bombs are FIGMENTS OF OUR IMAGINATION----I have no doubt that she so informs her sunday school class


----------



## MHunterB

Please, Rosie - let's not confuse standing for anything with the meaningless mouthings of Sherri!

She has no clear agenda beyond the perennial demonization of mainstream Judaism and Jews under the cover of being 'anti-war'.  

Some of us understand that she doesn't care at all about anyone, just likes to hang out on chat boards and spew her 'holier-than-everyone' shit as she pretends to be saintly and care for all the world's afflicted.


----------



## MHunterB

irosie91 said:


> sherri told us a FUNNY ONE_------missile launchers are never found by the NGO's -----ROFLMAO ----why  does the idiot
> imagine those   MOBILE MISSILE LAUNCHERS  were invented by her co islamo nazis?          oh gee----sherri claims that the nail bombs are FIGMENTS OF OUR IMAGINATION----I have no doubt that she so informs her sunday school class



Rosie, we all have choices to make in this life - and Sherri has chosen to pretend that whatever anyone she thinks is a Zionist has to say, must be a lie.  Whereas whatever is uttered by one of her 'pacifist humanitarian' idols - well, that is Gospel Truth.

The fact that such a situation is statisitically and logically impossible is something she has chosen to ignore, as she ignores all facts but those she's massaged into fitting her paradigm.


----------



## irosie91

true marge------of course the problem is----that it is so easy to convince large numbers of people of utter nonsense -----a fact 
that led poor magda to such distraction that she shoved cyanide down the throats of her children.    Her  "FAITH"   was  DEFINITE ----just like the "faith"  that sherrie expresses


----------



## Hollie

toastman said:


> Sherri you Islamic whore, provide a link that shows Israeli pilots or soldiers were given orders to kill children or innocents?
> 
> Here is a link to prove to you that Hamas DOES target civilians:
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



She won't provide such link. Her claim (Israeli pilots or soldiers were given orders to kill children or innocents), is one repeated by the rabid Jew haters who always fail to support the charge.

WIth regard to the Hamas Charter, which side is it that encourages the targeting of civilians? 

Which side has a charter which calls for the death of civilians?

Which side indiscriminately fires rockets at cities?


----------



## irosie91

Hollie said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri you Islamic whore, provide a link that shows Israeli pilots or soldiers were given orders to kill children or innocents?
> 
> Here is a link to prove to you that Hamas DOES target civilians:
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won't provide such link. Her claim (Israeli pilots or soldiers were given orders to kill children or innocents), is one repeated by the rabid Jew haters who always fail to support the charge.
> 
> WIth regard to the Hamas Charter, which side is it that encourages the targeting of civilians?
> 
> Which side has a charter which calls for the death of civilians?
> 
> Which side indiscriminately fires rockets at cities?
Click to expand...


***************************

  give sherri a chance----she is going to tell me which is
the   "LEGAL  MILITARY TARGET"  at which gazans are 
shooting their  poison nail bombs?

 an easy clue into the mindset of sherri is the title of 
this thread     "ISRAEL BURNS BABY TO DEATH"
   interesting title-----historically the people who 
burned babies to death have never been jews---in
fact burning a baby to death is actually still mentioned
in the liturgy as the WORST CRIME KNOWN TO 
MANKIND-----something the  AMALEKIM   do.

factually----there have been lots of babies burned to 
death----it was a method of execution in christan 
europe-----and ---lots of babies got thrown into 
BONFIRES during the  INQUISITION  ----
Lots of the BIAFRAN babies----ended up in the 
fire too-----but that was a muslim on christian 
thing

in her  thread title----sherri was PROJECTING


MILITARY TARGET"


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Calm down Rosie. LOL


----------



## Hollie

Lipush said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> toastman,
> 
> Philip Weiss is still  in Israel, and interviewing Jewish Israelis there, and we see they do not want to ever allow a Palestinian State, and they support even more killing of children and civilians in Gaza! see comments below
> 
> I see you do not even seem to see as human, every word you just wrote was filled with hate and prejudice and loathing and judgment and dehumanization of the 1.7 million Palestinians in Gaza, over half of whom are children!
> 
> We see in the Zionist State, the lust for blood of the Palestinian only growing stronger, the more they see die, the more the attraction to killing grows in their hearts and minds and souls!
> 
> "Jewish Israelis see no solution to their conflict with the Palestinians living alongside them, and wholly approve of Prime Minister Netanyahus aggressive response to Gaza. That was the takeaway from interviews I did with about three dozen Jewish Israelis this past week on the street in Jerusalem and in towns hit by rockets from Gaza. Like American soccer moms who voted for George Bush in '04, these Jewish Israelis overwhelmingly support their governments militant answers to a horizon crowded with ominous forces.
> 
> But when asked what the solution was to the Palestinian political issue, the people I talked to shrugged. None of them paid even lip service to the two-state solution. Many expressed fears of Islamists taking power in the Arab spring. "In my life I don't see a solution with the Arab," said a young woman server at the Aroma coffee shop in Kiryat Gat, which has been struck by rocket fire."A solution? I hope-- next generation, said a father in Sederot, walking to his car.
> And shockingly, several Jewish Israelis I spoke to called for genocide in Gaza. "Kill them all," said Chen, 23, in Ashkelon."
> 
> On the Jewish Israeli street, there's no solution to Palestinian issue but more violence
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do your claims come from that Israel has a lust for blood ? Saying things like that Sherri, you Islamic Nazi, just makes you look even dumber then you already are. You responded to my post, yet failed to answer what I asked. Just another deflection !
> 
> Hamas, on the other hand, has quite the lust for blood
> 
> 
> You're a sick fuck Sherri. Do us a favor and take the path of Rachel Corrie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those Palestinian terrorists are the demons of modern world. that video is disgusting.
Click to expand...


Yes, the video is disgusting but it speaks volumes about a Dealt-Cult fascination with causing death and promoting hate.


----------



## irosie91

leave sherri alone-----she loves that guy with the machine gun     HE IS AN ISA-RESPECTER


----------



## Hollie

irosie91 said:


> leave sherri alone-----she loves that guy with the machine gun     HE IS AN ISA-RESPECTER



I'd like to re-caption the video as "We are a Nation that kills our own"


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer dear-----Israel does not depent on ground ---surface to surface missiles for its warfare----nor is it engaging in a  war of "attrition"   that depends on smashed infant brains in gutters        AS to India----the fact is that so fare the  Mujahadeen who battle india------are not depending on  missiles either-----when they blow the brains out of hindu children they plant the nail bombs in  piles of Divali candy send their sluts out with bombs on stinking  shahidah ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISRAEL Civilian killing is their Forte!
Click to expand...

Just whom do you think you are kidding, Sherri?  It is the Muslims who are busy killing civilians.  If you weren't so fixated on what is happening in one small part of the world and read what is happening in the rest of the Middle East, Southeast Asia and Africa, you will find that it is the Muslims' forte in killing innocent people.  I realize that Muslims are not allowed to say anything bad against what other Muslims are doing, but this is becoming ridiculous.


----------



## Hollie

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mamzer dear-----Israel does not depent on ground ---surface to surface missiles for its warfare----nor is it engaging in a  war of "attrition"   that depends on smashed infant brains in gutters        AS to India----the fact is that so fare the  Mujahadeen who battle india------are not depending on  missiles either-----when they blow the brains out of hindu children they plant the nail bombs in  piles of Divali candy send their sluts out with bombs on stinking  shahidah ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISRAEL Civilian killing is their Forte!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just whom do you think you are kidding, Sherri?  It is the Muslims who are busy killing civilians.  If you weren't so fixated on what is happening in one small part of the world and read what is happening in the rest of the Middle East, Southeast Asia and Africa, you will find that it is the Muslims' forte in killing innocent people.  I realize that Muslims are not allowed to say anything bad against what other Muslims are doing, but this is becoming ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Good observations as moslems are the greatest killers of other moslems. Directly applicable to the palestinians; Hamas gained power by democratic vote and then, in Gaza, seized and retained it by force. They are sworn to the extermination of Israel per the Hamas charter and they have murdered Israelis indiscriminately. There are no Jews living in lands under Hamas or Palestinian control.

Similarly, by justification of their Islamic ideology, they seek to establish a world under Islamic rule. They mass-murdered fellow Palestinians (e.g. Fatah) disloyal to their cause.
The slaughter taking place In neighboring Syria is another example of the internecine mass-murder that moslems are all too willing to inflict upon one-another.
As others have noted, how strange that Sherri and the islamist terrorist apologists side-step every chance to address those little dalliances.


----------



## irosie91

Hollie said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISRAEL Civilian killing is their Forte!
> 
> 
> 
> Just whom do you think you are kidding, Sherri?  It is the Muslims who are busy killing civilians.  If you weren't so fixated on what is happening in one small part of the world and read what is happening in the rest of the Middle East, Southeast Asia and Africa, you will find that it is the Muslims' forte in killing innocent people.  I realize that Muslims are not allowed to say anything bad against what other Muslims are doing, but this is becoming ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good observations as moslems are the greatest killers of other moslems. Directly applicable to the palestinians; Hamas gained power by democratic vote and then, in Gaza, seized and retained it by force. They are sworn to the extermination of Israel per the Hamas charter and they have murdered Israelis indiscriminately. There are no Jews living in lands under Hamas or Palestinian control.
> 
> Similarly, by justification of their Islamic ideology, they seek to establish a world under Islamic rule. They mass-murdered fellow Palestinians (e.g. Fatah) disloyal to their cause.
> The slaughter taking place In neighboring Syria is another example of the internecine mass-murder that moslems are all too willing to inflict upon one-another.
> As others have noted, how strange that Sherri and the islamist terrorist apologists side-step every chance to address those little dalliances.
Click to expand...



     sssshhhhh   don't tell sherry----but---in the past   LOTS OF CHRISTIANS
Knocked each other off too.     Mostly they killed non christians----but then
they started on EACH OTHER------very bloody-----lots of places      sectarian
things.     sssshhhhh   sherri does not know----she does not even know 
that christians killed non christians------and she thinks that  "Indians"  of
North america  were  DELIGHTED  when   european christians showed up
because they brought   "CHRIST"  ----so the Indians gave them---turkeys.

she also believes that black slaves were happy all the time---also 
because they got  "christ"   over in the southern plantations

and  MONTEZUMA  loved  CORTEZ     for the same reason


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just whom do you think you are kidding, Sherri?  It is the Muslims who are busy killing civilians.  If you weren't so fixated on what is happening in one small part of the world and read what is happening in the rest of the Middle East, Southeast Asia and Africa, you will find that it is the Muslims' forte in killing innocent people.  I realize that Muslims are not allowed to say anything bad against what other Muslims are doing, but this is becoming ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good observations as moslems are the greatest killers of other moslems. Directly applicable to the palestinians; Hamas gained power by democratic vote and then, in Gaza, seized and retained it by force. They are sworn to the extermination of Israel per the Hamas charter and they have murdered Israelis indiscriminately. There are no Jews living in lands under Hamas or Palestinian control.
> 
> Similarly, by justification of their Islamic ideology, they seek to establish a world under Islamic rule. They mass-murdered fellow Palestinians (e.g. Fatah) disloyal to their cause.
> The slaughter taking place In neighboring Syria is another example of the internecine mass-murder that moslems are all too willing to inflict upon one-another.
> As others have noted, how strange that Sherri and the islamist terrorist apologists side-step every chance to address those little dalliances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sssshhhhh   don't tell sherry----but---in the past   LOTS OF CHRISTIANS
> Knocked each other off too.     Mostly they killed non christians----but then
> they started on EACH OTHER------very bloody-----lots of places      sectarian
> things.     sssshhhhh   sherri does not know----she does not even know
> that christians killed non christians------and she thinks that  "Indians"  of
> North america  were  DELIGHTED  when   european christians showed up
> because they brought   "CHRIST"  ----so the Indians gave them---turkeys.
> 
> she also believes that black slaves were happy all the time---also
> because they got  "christ"   over in the southern plantations
> 
> and  MONTEZUMA  loved  CORTEZ     for the same reason
Click to expand...

Hi Rosie sweetie

too busy sorting my little room out to be with you

but just to let you all know i aint forgotten you, here's a lovely song

its the dancing gals of gaza  celebrating the cease fire

the leading lady told hamas she wanted to celebrate hamas's great victory 
although her husband was killed by the wicked baby killiers of israel

but actually she hated him and is celebrating her freedom to marry her true sweetheart

however before her song is through,
the wicked hamas thugs are after both of them

enjoy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbnLR-kq87A]BEST DANCE HINDI SONG - sun sahiba sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you loved the poetry Hoss.......I will tell you for the last time,I have on Gravs Syrian thread said in no uncertain manner that what has happened in Syria is an abomination.What do you not understand.....STOP TELLING LIES.
> 
> This is a thread about Israel and Palestine.FULL STOP.
> 
> Anyway why are YOU and the ZIONIST POSSEE SO CONCERNED ABOUT SYRIA,YOU ARE ALWAYS DEMEANING AND DEGRADING ALL ARAB<MUSLIM NATIONS,WHY THIS SUDDEN CONCERN.
> 
> YOU SHOULD START REFLECTING ON THE VITRIOL YOU HAVE SPOKEN IN THE PAST,YOUR CROCODILE TEARS NOW APPEAR HYPOCRITICAL.........AND DOWNRIGHT PATHETIC.
> 
> YOU AND THE REST OF THE ZIONIST MOB,COULDN'T GIVE A STUFF ABOUT ANYONE BUT YOURSELVES.
> 
> DON'T PLAY ME OTHERWISE I MAY HAVE TO GET HARDER WITH YOU.
> 
> YOUR OBTUSENESS IS BORN OUT OF IGNORANCE AND HYPOCRICY HOSS.
> 
> You have an obligation to speak the truth,START NOW.
> 
> I'm not very impressed with you Hoss,GROW UP.HAVE SOME SORT OF INTESTINAL FORTITUDE FOR A CHANGE.steven...What you don't like is the TRUTH SLAPPED ACROSS YOUR FACE,SO I GIVE YOU A BLOOD NOSE FROM TIME TO TIME,WELL BETTER THAN INCINERATING BABIES,BECAUSE THAT IS AN ABOMINATION.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go back, Stevie Boy, to walking up and down the halls of you know where thinking that you are Napoleon.  To me  you are just a big joke.  And, Stevie Boy, if you really were a humanitarian, you would be giving to the unfortunate Muslim people such as we Americans do through UNICEF and C.A.R.E.  You probably don't give a red cent but you cry your own crocodile tears over what is happening in this conflict just because the Jews happen to be involved.  Whatever happens to innocent others in Muslim countries, you and your fellow travelers don't have a care in the world because no Jews are involved.   Just the other day 18 Christians were killed by Muslims in Nigeria and 29 Shiites were blown up by a Sunni suicide bomber in Pakistan, but this is nothing you concern yourself with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well just to correct you Hoss,Australia give enormous amounts in aid to a load of countries including Muslim countries,as per a % of population it is I believe the highest or close to the highest giving nation in the world......Our aid does not include ARMS and WEAPONS unlike the US,so your summation isBLOWN AWAY YET AGAIN......I told you before get your NON FACTS STRAIGHT before you MOUTH OFF WITH YOUR MENTAL "RES IPSA LOQUITUR"
> 
> Your comment regarding "JEWS"as you put it is irrelevant on this thread,obviously.
> 
> What you feel about me,is you opinion.
> 
> I do realize that you feel inferior to me,WHY,you need to ask yourself,as I have never demeaned you in any way.steven
Click to expand...

I feel inferior to you???  Anyone who refers to himself as Magnificent is a joke to me and one who has to puff himself up   Why  not tell us, Stevie Boy, about the trouble you have in your own country with Muslim immigrants.  While you are at it, tell us what your Prime Minister has said.  Maybe your country gives a lot in aid, but I am willing to bet that you don't shell out anything.  All you are is a big talker, the same way as you calling yourself Magnificent.


----------



## MHunterB

Are those Hadassah gals in the Israeli colors in the chorus?  I think I recongized a couple of 'em from gift wrap last year..........


----------



## kvetch

MHunterB said:


> Are those Hadassah gals in the Israeli colors in the chorus?  I think I recongized a couple of 'em from gift wrap last year..........


absolutely yes xxx

but keep stumm cos they are enjoying

and dont tell rosie but sherri is also there dancing!!!!!

sherri is really a secret zio agent paid to put everyone off the gazan cause

the zios chose well didn't they, eh?

she was much more effective than all the zionuts here put together, wasn't she???


----------



## freedombecki

MHunterB said:


> Are those Hadassah gals in the Israeli colors in the chorus?  I think I recongized a couple of 'em from gift wrap last year..........


I'm not certain, but this pie faced sweetie is celebrating murder of 7 Israeli children and 8 adults with a bomb, after praising the homicidal maniacs for killing Jewish people:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKPKdxnWV_g"]Best wishes to accomplice of suicide bomber who killed 15, on PA TV - YouTube[/ame]

Worshipping murder is not a good idea, imho.​


----------



## ForeverYoung436

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone of us will ever forget the photos of Hamas motorcycles dragging the dead bodies of Palestinian "collaborators" thru the streets.  The NY Post carried a front-page article of this story, titled "Savages".  Let us not forget the type of backwards animals that Israel is forced to deal with.  Maybe the Palestinians are truly descended from the Philistines of ancient times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO WRONGS DON'T MAKE A RIGHT YOU TWAT.
> 
> Your total ignorance of history is so blatant,the Philistines were not Palestinians,they were a peoples that fought with David(King David) in his battle against SAUL,they were then absorbed into the Children of Israel.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


You're the idiot.  You can't even recognize sarcasm.  It's ppl like PF Tinmore who claim that today's Palestinians are descended from the ancient Canaanites and Philistines.  I don't need history lessons from an idiot.


----------



## irosie91

freedombecki said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Hadassah gals in the Israeli colors in the chorus?  I think I recongized a couple of 'em from gift wrap last year..........
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not certain, but this pie faced sweetie is celebrating murder of 7 Israeli children and 8 adults with a bomb, after praising the homicidal maniacs for killing Jewish people:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKPKdxnWV_g"]Best wishes to accomplice of suicide bomber who killed 15, on PA TV - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Worshipping murder is not a good idea, imho.​
Click to expand...


It's a beautiful video----sherri can use it to INSPIRE her
sunday school class


----------



## kvetch

Here is Rosie's own love video in front of a Mosque

One of the most beautiful mosques anywhere
A Mosque said to have been built by a Mogul Shah Jahan 
for his dead Queen out of love.........the Taj Mahal..

Lots of roses and its called Roja Roja

Music by A. R,  Rahman  who won an Oscar for "Slumdog Millionaire"

He converted from Hinduism to _slam as a teenager in his native Madras, Tamil Nadu,now Chennai

This aint Bollywood..........it is sung in Tamil not Hindi
So its Tollywood or Chollywood (Chennai Hollywood)
Love in Tamil is Kadil..pronounced like cuddle.....its in the song

Enjoy Rosie and the Roses and the Mosque!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpnVm38CEAk]roja roja - YouTube[/ame]_


----------



## theliq

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> But, I am not defending Hamas!
> 
> I am criticizing Israel's targeting of children and other innocent civilians to hurt and and maim and kill!
> 
> And you and your fellow Zionists keep killing Palestinian babies and children, like the one below!
> 
> And what I keep reading is that you Zionist baby killers are not satisfied with only the 43 children you just murdered, you are crying out for more killing of babies and children and iinnocent civilians in Gaza!
> 
> 
> Zionism=Baby Killers!
> 
> That is what we see proven by Israel's last civilian killing operation in Gaza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel does not, and never did, target children
> If it did, things would have been much different.
> 
> Hamas are hiding behind their children, in hopes that the world will see Israel is subhuman, like you people do.
> 
> May HaShem have mercy on the children of Gaza, who have beastlike parents who have no problem sacrificing them just to make Israel look bad.
Click to expand...


SORRY CROCODILE TEARS BUT ISRAEL MURDERS CHILDREN AND BABIES........ONLY AN IDIOT WOULD BELIEVE ANYTHING DIFFERENT.......IT'S CALLED COLLATERAL DAMAGE,of which the Israelis are masters(I CALL IT KNOWING MURDER)

Just accept that some Israelis like so many others are just SHITS


----------



## Lipush

theliq said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> But, I am not defending Hamas!
> 
> I am criticizing Israel's targeting of children and other innocent civilians to hurt and and maim and kill!
> 
> And you and your fellow Zionists keep killing Palestinian babies and children, like the one below!
> 
> And what I keep reading is that you Zionist baby killers are not satisfied with only the 43 children you just murdered, you are crying out for more killing of babies and children and iinnocent civilians in Gaza!
> 
> 
> Zionism=Baby Killers!
> 
> That is what we see proven by Israel's last civilian killing operation in Gaza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not, and never did, target children
> If it did, things would have been much different.
> 
> Hamas are hiding behind their children, in hopes that the world will see Israel is subhuman, like you people do.
> 
> May HaShem have mercy on the children of Gaza, who have beastlike parents who have no problem sacrificing them just to make Israel look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SORRY CROCODILE TEARS BUT ISRAEL MURDERS CHILDREN AND BABIES........ONLY AN IDIOT WOULD BELIEVE ANYTHING DIFFERENT.......IT'S CALLED COLLATERAL DAMAGE,of which the Israelis are masters(I CALL IT KNOWING MURDER)
> 
> Just accept that some Israelis like so many others are just SHITS
Click to expand...


You need to stop with the drugs.

And WRITING STUPID THINGS WITH CAPITALS< WHY DO YOU THINK IT MAKES YOUR BABBLING EASIER TO READDDDDD?!


----------



## Lipush

Once I got to the "Gentile" part, is when I stopped reading.

Antisemitism is in your saliva, spit it out, then come back to me.


----------



## Lipush

Where did I justify killing of children?

You lose ground of your arguement.

Actually, I take that back, you HAVE no arguement to start with.

You condemn me of things I have never said, nor I intended to say, nor did I thought of saying.

Frankly, I think you have a serious issue to solve within yourself.


----------



## Lipush

I can bring you photos of Israeli children who have been killed, it will give the same affect.

It's cheap Sherri, what you do. you should be ashamed going to such a low tactic.


----------



## jillian

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> Sherri



you poor misguided and ignorant twit. do you really think that's worse than terrorists blowing up a school bus?

how many missiles across its borders should israel have to take to satisfy your insanity?

pathetic.


----------



## ima

After what happened to them in WWII, the Jews are a little bloodthirsty, which is understandable.
As for Lipush, she's hispanic bean eater, so not even a real Jew, so I don't know what her problem is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> Once I got to the "Gentile" part, is when I stopped reading.
> 
> Antisemitism is in your saliva, spit it out, then come back to me.



Lipush,

Gentile is not a dirty word, Jesus used that word Gentile three times in The Sermon On the Mount!

I do not care how many more years of Zionist baby killing and seeing the images of dead children Israel murders, the world must face and endure, you will never make the words Jesus spoke dirty!

Jesus, unlike Zionists, loved children, all children!

Jesus, unlike Zionists, did not support or participate in killing children!







Sherri


----------



## Lipush

Sherri, your cheap use of words like "Gentile" and "None-Jew" compared to "Jew" makes your entire argument a bunch of nonsense made up of dirty words.

that's not the word itself, but your way of using it. Even a blind man could see that your only interest of the Israeli Palestinian conflict is driven by Jew hatred and nothing more. 

Jesus may love all children, but obviously you don't.

Jesus, was also a Jew, in case you forget. Hating Jews is against everything Jesus stood for.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> Sherri, your cheap use of words like "Gentile" and "None-Jew" compared to "Jew" makes your entire argument a bunch of nonsense made up of dirty words.
> 
> that's not the word itself, but your way of using it. Even a blind man could see that your only interest of the Israeli Palestinian conflict is driven by Jew hatred and nothing more.
> 
> Jesus may love all children, but obviously you don't.
> 
> Jesus, was also a Jew, in case you forget. Hating Jews is against everything Jesus stood for.



Lipush,

To hate Israel's murder of children is not to hate Jews, there is a difference!

I do not hate Jews, I hate Israel's murder of children and innocent civilains, which this 64 year old Nation has been doing ever since it was created.

Israel just spent 8 days killing 43 Palestinain children in Gaza, killing a total of 160 (a figure I just read in Richard Falk's blog article), who were mostly civilians, injuring over 1000, who were mostly civilains and included hundreds of children, I hate that, get your facts straight, please!

In your hate, you project Hate onto me, I guess if you did not you could not live with yourself and all the killings of innocent children and civilians Zionists participate in and support!

Hate Lies In Israel's Murder Of Children

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jillian said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you poor misguided and ignorant twit. do you really think that's worse than terrorists blowing up a school bus?
> 
> how many missiles across its borders should israel have to take to satisfy your insanity?
> 
> pathetic.
Click to expand...


jillian, you apologist for baby killers, there is simply no defense for Israel's deliberate murders of children and defenseless civilains in Gaza, like the 11 month old in the OP!


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY CROCODILE TEARS BUT ISRAEL MURDERS CHILDREN AND BABIES........ONLY AN IDIOT WOULD BELIEVE ANYTHING DIFFERENT.......IT'S CALLED COLLATERAL DAMAGE,of which the Israelis are masters(I CALL IT KNOWING MURDER)
> 
> Just accept that some Israelis like so many others are just SHITS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stop with the drugs.
> 
> And WRITING STUPID THINGS WITH CAPITALS< WHY DO YOU THINK IT MAKES YOUR BABBLING EASIER TO READDDDDD?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LIPUSH,
> 
> Beside that baby, your Avatar, you need to edit Proud Zionist to Proud Baby Killer!
> 
> Be Truthful about who you are!
> 
> You might as well boldly embrace Zionism and all that it is!
> [Sherri
Click to expand...


As you have embraced Naziism?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stop with the drugs.
> 
> And WRITING STUPID THINGS WITH CAPITALS< WHY DO YOU THINK IT MAKES YOUR BABBLING EASIER TO READDDDDD?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIPUSH,
> 
> Beside that baby, your Avatar, you need to edit Proud Zionist to Proud Baby Killer!
> 
> Be Truthful about who you are!
> 
> You might as well boldly embrace Zionism and all that it is!
> [Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you have embraced Naziism?
Click to expand...



lol

Is that the best you can do?

I mean Zionism is today's Naziism, I am certainly not embracing it, I am speaking against it!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIPUSH,
> 
> Beside that baby, your Avatar, you need to edit Proud Zionist to Proud Baby Killer!
> 
> Be Truthful about who you are!
> 
> You might as well boldly embrace Zionism and all that it is!
> [Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you have embraced Naziism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Is that the best you can do?
> 
> I mean Zionism is today's Naziism, I am certainly not embracing it, I am speaking against it!
Click to expand...


Why do you support Hamas and their tactic of launcing rockets from civilian areas?
Why do you hate Muslim children so much?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddy, I do not support Hamas or their firing of missiles, they are not firing missiles from civilian areas, and I point out even if they were Israel cannot unlawfully target civilians. The point I am making, I think is best illustrated by a hypothetical. An apartment building is bombed because rockets are launches from a  field nearby, killing about 39 who are mostly women and children.This attack on the apartment is not lawful. There is a duty owed to civilian populations by warmongers like Israel who iniate attacks upon densely populated civilian areas.     This hypothetical describes an actual incident that happened in Gaza in 2006.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddy, I do not support Hamas or their firing of missiles, they are not firing missiles from civilian areas, and I point out even if they were Israel cannot unlawfully target civilians. The point I am making, I think is best illustrated by a hypothetical. An apartment building is bombed because rockets are launches from a  field nearby, killing about 39 who are mostly women and children.This attack on the apartment is not lawful. There is a duty owed to civilian populations by warmongers like Israel who iniate attacks upon densely populated civilian areas.     This hypothetical describes an actual incident that happened in Gaza in 2006.



*they are not firing missiles from civilian areas*

Yes they are.

*I point out even if they were Israel cannot unlawfully target civilians. *

Then you'll be happy that Israel is not targeting civilians, unlike Hamas.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddy, I do not support Hamas or their firing of missiles, they are not firing missiles from civilian areas, and I point out even if they were Israel cannot unlawfully target civilians. The point I am making, I think is best illustrated by a hypothetical. An apartment building is bombed because rockets are launches from a  field nearby, killing about 39 who are mostly women and children.This attack on the apartment is not lawful. There is a duty owed to civilian populations by warmongers like Israel who iniate attacks upon densely populated civilian areas.     This hypothetical describes an actual incident that happened in Gaza in 2006.


IDF legally targets rocket firing sites and if there are civilians at the location,well, Que sera sera. Tough titty.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you poor misguided and ignorant twit. do you really think that's worse than terrorists blowing up a school bus?
> 
> how many missiles across its borders should israel have to take to satisfy your insanity?
> 
> pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jillian, you apologist for baby killers, there is simply no defense for Israel's deliberate murders of children and defenseless civilains in Gaza, like the 11 month old in the OP!
Click to expand...


Were not YOU the one who tried to make excuses for the killing of Hadas Fogel? You said it was justified, because she was daughter of settlers.

Your hypocrisy knows no limits.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toddy, I do not support Hamas or their firing of missiles, they are not firing missiles from civilian areas, and I point out even if they were Israel cannot unlawfully target civilians. The point I am making, I think is best illustrated by a hypothetical. An apartment building is bombed because rockets are launches from a  field nearby, killing about 39 who are mostly women and children.This attack on the apartment is not lawful. There is a duty owed to civilian populations by warmongers like Israel who iniate attacks upon densely populated civilian areas.     This hypothetical describes an actual incident that happened in Gaza in 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *they are not firing missiles from civilian areas*
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> *I point out even if they were Israel cannot unlawfully target civilians. *
> 
> Then you'll be happy that Israel is not targeting civilians, unlike Hamas.
Click to expand...


Toddy Child,

That baby, witnesses say there was no fighting anywhere around the house Israel deliberately targeted. 

And they hit the house of civilians, and killed the 11 month old baby, the baby of a BBC journalist, and also killed that baby's 19 year old aunt, who was 6 months pregnant.

Now, you obviosly can keep kissing Zionist ass and supporting their baby and civilian slaughtering forays and murders, if that be your choice, but when you do we all see you for the Zionist ass kisser and apolost for baby killers that you are!







Have a good day, now!


Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

I see sherri the anti-christ is going into yet another meltdown.
Take it down a notch, sherri, you mad shrieking harridan.
There's a pet ;-)


----------



## AnjelicaT

MHunterB said:


> Someone needs to make up her mind about whether she is a Christian pacifist humanitarian who wishes the best for all human beings, even those who don't agree with her views - or a raving loon who whores for HAMAS on message boards and spits venomous personal attacks between dehumanizing and demonizing 'Zionists' as her code for 'Jews-and-whoever-doesn't-hate-them'.
> 
> I wouldn't say Sherri is a Nazi: that's far too generous. She's a fake Christian. A total FRAUD ......reminds me of a line from a certain Phil Ochs song "That beneath 'the greatest love' is a hurricane of hate"
> 
> Hurricane Sherri........ scooping up Nazi filth, spinning it around and hurling it out as 'Bible-believing Christianity'. After she's gorged her soul on that toxic hate, whatever's left of that pure bit of Heaven GOD adorned her with, once upon a time.


 

She posts her _love of Humanity_ (and pimps for Hamas) all over the net, and with all that practice, she still fails to pass herself off as a Christian.
Give it up, sherri, you are hopeless.


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Toddy, I do not support Hamas or their firing of missiles, they are not firing missiles from civilian areas, and I point out even if they were Israel cannot unlawfully target civilians. The point I am making, I think is best illustrated by a hypothetical. An apartment building is bombed because rockets are launches from a  field nearby, killing about 39 who are mostly women and children.This attack on the apartment is not lawful. There is a duty owed to civilian populations by warmongers like Israel who iniate attacks upon densely populated civilian areas.     This hypothetical describes an actual incident that happened in Gaza in 2006.
> 
> Have a good day, now!
> 
> 
> Sherri



Sherri, are you somehow under the mistaken impression that anyone takes your feverish, saliva-slinging tirades as anything but a pathetic joke?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you poor misguided and ignorant twit. do you really think that's worse than terrorists blowing up a school bus?
> 
> how many missiles across its borders should israel have to take to satisfy your insanity?
> 
> pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian, you apologist for baby killers, there is simply no defense for Israel's deliberate murders of children and defenseless civilains in Gaza, like the 11 month old in the OP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were not YOU the one who tried to make excuses for the killing of Hadas Fogel? You said it was justified, because she was daughter of settlers.
> 
> Your hypocrisy knows no limits.
Click to expand...


Lipush,

I did not make excuses for her murder.

I did not defend the baby's murderers, I do not even know who really killed her.

I think the parents have a lot of responsibility for this, they chose to take their family and live as illegal settlers on lands they had no right to, in an extremist religious settlement in the Occupied West Bank. Children with parents like that should be taken away by the state and raised in the lawful borders of Israel. The parents place the lives of their children in danger by moving their children onto lands unlawfully, the settlers do not live lawfully in the West Bank, under The Fourth Geneva Convention.

But we do reap what we sow, perhaps I pointed that out, as the facts of that case cried out that that was exactly why members of that family died! The mother taught hate to young settler girls in a Kahanist school! The settlement was filled with religious extremist illegal settlers, whose existence where they are is itself a war crime, they do not legally live within the Occupied West Bank, I point out one more time.  

And Israelis falsely accused and convicted Palestinians for her killing, torturing Palestinian boys into false confessions, which is a standard practice of the IDF. How many can withstand torture and not confess, confess to whatever they have to confess to to stop their torture, especially when they are kids? I point out, here, Bassem Tamimi was once falsely accused of killing a settler, he was tortured so severely by the IDF trying to force him into a false confession, that he suffered paralysis and permanent physical injuries. But he withstood his torture, and would not confess to the killing he was falsely accused of.

There is no justice for Palestinians in Palestine, living under Occupation and Apartheid and subjected to deacades of ethnic cleansing and genocide at the hands of Zionists, Zionists just like you, Lipush!

Sherri


----------



## abu afak

What amazes me is the OP apparently uses her real name? across the Internet and it's message boards, and yet is so Blatantly/Transparently Trying to INCITE Hatred.

The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
Sherri would have you believe otherwise with her FLAME headline of "Israel Burns 11 month old baby alive".
Gratuitously reposting pictures as well

This really is the most *R*abid and Rank Incitement one can imagine.
-
-


----------



## MHunterB

Hi, Abu - and as we've just seen, the maniac will tell teh most blatant falsehoods to prop up her 'cause' of Jew-murdering hate.

That whole 'the poor little boys were tortured into confessing' just clashes so much with the pride of their Moms in acknowledging their sons committed multiple murders.

Any minute now I expect Sherri to accuse the surviving Fogel children of perpetrating the murders - or claim that Mossad relocated the murdered Fogels to Flatbush or something.........


----------



## AnjelicaT

abu afak said:


> What amazes me is the OP apparently uses her real name, profession, etc across the Internet, and yet is so Blatantly/Transparently Trying to INCITE Jew Hatred.
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact, and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> Sherri would have you believe otherwise with her headline of "Israel Burns 11 month old alive".
> 
> This really is the most Rank Incitement one can imagine.
> -
> -


 
You are quite right, AA.  Its surprising she hasn't been prosecuted.  I wouldn't be surprised if she's on a watchlist.  She even admits to propagandising the poor innocent children in her 'Sunday School' class.  I hope the parents are aware of her brand of 'teaching' and 'Christianity' but I doubt they are.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toddy, I do not support Hamas or their firing of missiles, they are not firing missiles from civilian areas, and I point out even if they were Israel cannot unlawfully target civilians. The point I am making, I think is best illustrated by a hypothetical. An apartment building is bombed because rockets are launches from a  field nearby, killing about 39 who are mostly women and children.This attack on the apartment is not lawful. There is a duty owed to civilian populations by warmongers like Israel who iniate attacks upon densely populated civilian areas.     This hypothetical describes an actual incident that happened in Gaza in 2006.
> 
> Have a good day, now!
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, are you somehow under the mistaken impression that anyone takes your feverish, saliva-slinging tirades as anything but a pathetic joke?
Click to expand...


Dear Hollie,

As I keep telling you, my goal is to keep eyes focused on the children who Israel is murdering and to make this information as widely known as I can.

Of course, Zionists like you want to hush up talk about Israel's baby killing and child killing and civilains killing.

And I expect it is likely you and Zionists like you dance with joy every time a child is killed by Israel, I say that because you so eagerly defend Israel's killings!

The world will remember this baby and all the other children and civilians Israel is murdering, people of conscience in our world will see to that.






Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

"Children with parents like that should be taken away by the state...." -   I wonder if Sherri has ever considered that her words on this board may have some people thinking this would be a good idea - but not quite how she intended it?

She sure does the Klan proud, doesn't she?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

abu afak said:


> What amazes me is the OP apparently uses her real name? across the Internet and it's message boards, and yet is so Blatantly/Transparently Trying to INCITE Hatred.
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> Sherri would have you believe otherwise with her headline of "Israel Burns 11 month old baby alive".
> 
> This really is the most Rabid and Rank Incitement one can imagine.
> -
> -



abuafak,

I  do not hide behind aliases, that is true.

And what I am doing is speaking the Truth, and I feel no fear in doing that, because I have my faith and Jesus to lead and guide me!

I know I am hated, but Jesus tells his followers to expect that from the world.

The baby was burned alive, burned to death, murdered by an Israeli air strike, there was no fighting around the house that was targeted. 

The Isreali airstrike murdered the 11 month old baby, and his 19 year old aunt who was 6months pregnant.








Sherri


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toddy, I do not support Hamas or their firing of missiles, they are not firing missiles from civilian areas, and I point out even if they were Israel cannot unlawfully target civilians. The point I am making, I think is best illustrated by a hypothetical. An apartment building is bombed because rockets are launches from a  field nearby, killing about 39 who are mostly women and children.This attack on the apartment is not lawful. There is a duty owed to civilian populations by warmongers like Israel who iniate attacks upon densely populated civilian areas.     This hypothetical describes an actual incident that happened in Gaza in 2006.
> 
> Have a good day, now!
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, are you somehow under the mistaken impression that anyone takes your feverish, saliva-slinging tirades as anything but a pathetic joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Hollie,
> 
> As I keep telling you, my goal is to keep eyes focused on the children who Israel is murdering and to make this information as widely known as I can.
> 
> Of course, Zionists like you want to hush up talk about Israel's baby killing and child killing and civilains killing.
> 
> And I expect it is likely you and Zionists like you dance with joy every time a child is killed by Israel, I say that because you so eagerly defend Israel's killings!
> 
> The world will remember this baby and all the other children and civilians Israel is murdering, people of conscience in our world will see to that.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Sherri, your self-hate makes you a danger to yourself and others. If you believe that spewing lies furthers your hate, you are mistaken. 

Your feverish, sweaty posts only serve to derail the arguments you hope to make. Your careless refusal to acknowledge facts that contradict your false claims only serves to make you appear to be just another islamic terrorist supporter, incapable of making moral distinctions.

Drink the Kool-Aid, dear.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> What amazes me is the OP apparently uses her real name? across the Internet and it's message boards, and yet is so Blatantly/Transparently Trying to INCITE Hatred.
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> Sherri would have you believe otherwise with her headline of "Israel Burns 11 month old baby alive".
> 
> This really is the most Rabid and Rank Incitement one can imagine.
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abuafak,
> 
> I  do not hide behind aliases, that is true.
> 
> And what I am doing is speaking the Truth, and I feel no fear in doing that, because I have my faith and Jesus to lead and guide me!
> 
> I know I am hated, but Jesus tells his followers to expect that from the world.
> 
> The baby was burned alive, burned to death, murdered by an Israeli air strike, there was no fighting around the house that was targeted.
> 
> The Isreali airstrike murdered the 11 month old baby, and his 19 year old aunt who was 6months pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

You give the impression that you would have lovingly followed Charlie Manson. All of his followers say he was "Christlike." And they all lived happily ever after.


----------



## MHunterB

Seems to me Sherri mentioned spending time in Cali - I wonder if she didn't keep trying to meet Charlie and become one of his 'angels' (of death, that is)?


----------



## abu afak

*To others in the string.
By 'Quoting' Sherri's multiply/osessively posted (but unverified by Any credible source) Baby Picture, YOU are only Helping FOIST Her Hate Agenda. 
Please Halt this UNWITTING bad practice.
ooof

Not to mention making this string difficult reading and wasting bandwidth
*
-


----------



## jack113

abu afak said:


> *To others in the string.
> By Quoting Sherri's multiply posted Baby Pictures, YOU are only Helping FOIST Her Hate Agenda.
> Please Halt this UNWITTINGLY bad practice.*
> 
> Sherri, according to her (now admitted thx) other mb profiles is Married to an Iranian Muslim.
> One can only imagine.....



The truth always hurts you Lemmings.


----------



## SAYIT

AnjelicaT said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> What amazes me is the OP apparently uses her real name, profession, etc across the Internet, and yet is so Blatantly/Transparently Trying to INCITE Jew Hatred.
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact, and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> Sherri would have you believe otherwise with her headline of "Israel Burns 11 month old alive".
> 
> This really is the most Rank Incitement one can imagine.
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite right, AA.  Its surprising she hasn't been prosecuted.  I wouldn't be surprised if she's on a watchlist.
Click to expand...


It wouldn't be surprised if she is currently or has been treated by a professional. She clearly needs help.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, are you somehow under the mistaken impression that anyone takes your feverish, saliva-slinging tirades as anything but a pathetic joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Hollie,
> 
> As I keep telling you, my goal is to keep eyes focused on the children who Israel is murdering and to make this information as widely known as I can.
> 
> Of course, Zionists like you want to hush up talk about Israel's baby killing and child killing and civilains killing.
> 
> And I expect it is likely you and Zionists like you dance with joy every time a child is killed by Israel, I say that because you so eagerly defend Israel's killings!
> 
> The world will remember this baby and all the other children and civilians Israel is murdering, people of conscience in our world will see to that.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri, your self-hate makes you a danger to yourself and others. If you believe that spewing lies furthers your hate, you are mistaken.
> 
> Your feverish, sweaty posts only serve to derail the arguments you hope to make. Your careless refusal to acknowledge facts that contradict your false claims only serves to make you appear to be just another islamic terrorist supporter, incapable of making moral distinctions.
> 
> Drink the Kool-Aid, dear.
Click to expand...


Hollie,

LMAO

Self Hate? 

You really are stretching, dear.

And, one more time, let it sink into that dense, Zionist, apologist for baby killing brain of yours, my thread here is all about exposing and speaking about Israel's deliberate baby killing and child murdering offenses inside Gaza, which are crimes against humanity, unlawful killings under the Fourth Geneva Convention, collective punishment, deliberate targeting of civilians and civilain objcts, indiscriminate attacks on a civilian population, and disproportionate attacks on a civilian population, all of these offenses unlawful under The Fourth Geneva Convention.

Here are photos for you to look at, one more time, and the video of the burned body of the baby Israel murdered addressd in the OP.








http://mondoweiss.net/images/2012/11/TWu4N.jpg









Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really

abu afak said:


> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.


You are so full of shit.

From the people pulling the trigger...



> _Testimony 50 &#8211; Rules of Engagement
> 
> All Palestinians were suspects, so *even ones waving white flags were shot*.  * Orders were to shoot at everyone*, &#8220;even an old woman &#8211; take them down.&#8221;
> 
> Testimony 43 &#8211; Rules of Engagement
> 
> &#8220;*One guy said he just couldn&#8217;t finish this operation without killing someone*. So he killed someone&#8230;.&#8221; It was war.
> 
> 
> Testimony 31 &#8211; Rules of Engagement
> 
> &#8220;We weren&#8217;t told outright to shoot anything we saw moving but that was the implication. I asked, &#8216;What if I see a girl outside?&#8217; She has no business being outside. &#8216;So what do I do?&#8217; *Check if she&#8217;s armed &#8211; then shoot her*.&#8221;
> 
> Testimony 10 &#8211; Briefings
> 
> Formal briefings covered &#8220;going off to war (and in war) *no consideration of civilians was to be taken. Shoot anyone you see*&#8230;.this pretty much disgusted me. There was a clear feeling, and this was repeated whenever others spoke to us, that* no humanitarian consideration played any role in the army at present.&#8221; *
> 
> Testimony 8 &#8211; Rules of Engagement
> 
> *Some of the younger soldiers &#8220;think it&#8217;s cool to wield such power with no one wanting to rein them in*. They (were given) permission to open fire&#8221; even at most people who &#8220;definitely (are) not terrorists.&#8221; Free fire used all weapons against &#8220;everything (including) houses,&#8221; whether or not they looked suspect._


It's pretty obvious, to IDF soldiers, killing arab babies is no big deal.


----------



## MHunterB

Oh, whee - anonymous 'testimony' taken from exactly what webstain?


----------



## toastman

loinboy said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of shit.
> 
> From the people pulling the trigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Testimony 50  Rules of Engagement
> 
> All Palestinians were suspects, so *even ones waving white flags were shot*.  * Orders were to shoot at everyone*, even an old woman  take them down.
> 
> Testimony 43  Rules of Engagement
> 
> *One guy said he just couldnt finish this operation without killing someone*. So he killed someone. It was war.
> 
> 
> Testimony 31  Rules of Engagement
> 
> We werent told outright to shoot anything we saw moving but that was the implication. I asked, What if I see a girl outside? She has no business being outside. So what do I do? *Check if shes armed  then shoot her*.
> 
> Testimony 10  Briefings
> 
> Formal briefings covered going off to war (and in war) *no consideration of civilians was to be taken. Shoot anyone you see*.this pretty much disgusted me. There was a clear feeling, and this was repeated whenever others spoke to us, that* no humanitarian consideration played any role in the army at present. *
> 
> Testimony 8  Rules of Engagement
> 
> *Some of the younger soldiers think its cool to wield such power with no one wanting to rein them in*. They (were given) permission to open fire even at most people who definitely (are) not terrorists. Free fire used all weapons against everything (including) houses, whether or not they looked suspect._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty obvious, to IDF soldiers, killing arab babies is no big deal.
Click to expand...


Quite the opposite loiney, Israelis cherish life, while Hamas seeks death. Just ask this guy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## abu afak

loinboy said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of shit.
> 
> From the people pulling the trigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _[="http://www.*GlobalResearch.ca*breaking-the-silence-testimonies-of-israeli-soldiers"]Testimony 50 &#8211; Rules of Engagemen[b ] [/URL][/SI zE ][/FON T]
> 
> All Palestinians were suspects, so [B ]even ones waving white flags were shot[/B].  * Orders were to shoot at everyone*, &#8220;even an old woman &#8211; take them down.&#8221;
> 
> [FONT vc="Arial Bla"][SIZE = "3"]Testimony 43 &#8211; Rules of Engagement [/SIZE][/FO NT]
> &#8220;[B ]One guy said he just couldn&#8217;t finish this operation without killing someone[/B ]. So he killed someone&#8230;.&#8221; It was war.
> 
> Testimony 31 &#8211; Rules of Engagement
> 
> &#8220;We weren&#8217;t told outright to shoot anything we saw moving but that was the implication. I asked, &#8216;What if I see a girl outside?&#8217; She has no business being outside. &#8216;So what do I do?&#8217; [B ]Check if she&#8217;s armed &#8211; then shoot her[/B].&#8221;
> [FOT="Arial Black"][SIZE=" 3"]Testimony 10 &#8211; Briefings[/SIZE][/FONT]
> Formal briefings covered &#8220;going off to war (and in war) *no consideration of civilians was to be taken. Shoot anyone you see*&#8230;.this pretty much disgusted me. There was a clear feeling, and this was repeated whenever others spoke to us, that* no humanitarian consideration played any role in the army at present.&#8221; *
> [SIE="3"]Testimony 8 &#8211; Rules of Engagement [/SIZE]
> [B ]Some of the younger soldiers &#8220;think it&#8217;s cool to wield such power with no one wanting to rein them in[/B ]. They (were given) permission to open fire&#8221; even at most people who &#8220;definitely (are) not terrorists.&#8221; Free fire used all weapons against &#8220;everything (including) houses,&#8221; whether or not they looked suspect._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty obvious, to IDF soldiers, killing arab babies is no big deal.
Click to expand...

It's "Pretty Obvious" ..
1. you are another Global/GullibleResearch Clown
2. You have ZERO info this was targeting
3. In fact, we even have NO knowledge this isn't Pallywood or the Baby killed by a Hamas Shell.*
4. Israel has called off Several strikes MID-AIR because civilians were around.*
(Cockpit pix/audio posted on the net to that effect)
-

-


----------



## MHunterB

Testimony 43  Rules of Engagement One guy said he just couldnt finish this operation without killing someone. So he killed someone. It was war. - Google Search

Wheeeee - look at that list of blogs, etc -

Rense, David Icke, Uruknet, ' Global Research' - it reads like  'Who's Who of Hate Speech Sites'!!!  LOL!

Now who but a conspiranutter idiot is gonna take that BS seriously?  People who believe in Icke's 'reptilian shape-shifting alien' theory of world history?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

abu afak said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of shit.
> 
> From the people pulling the trigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _[="http://www.*GlobalResearch.ca*breaking-the-silence-testimonies-of-israeli-soldiers"]Testimony 50 &#8211; Rules of Engagemen[b ] [/URL][/SI zE ][/FON T]
> 
> All Palestinians were suspects, so [B ]even ones waving white flags were shot[/B].  * Orders were to shoot at everyone*, &#8220;even an old woman &#8211; take them down.&#8221;
> 
> [FONT vc="Arial Bla"][SIZE = "3"]Testimony 43 &#8211; Rules of Engagement [/SIZE][/FO NT]
> &#8220;[B ]One guy said he just couldn&#8217;t finish this operation without killing someone[/B ]. So he killed someone&#8230;.&#8221; It was war.
> 
> Testimony 31 &#8211; Rules of Engagement
> 
> &#8220;We weren&#8217;t told outright to shoot anything we saw moving but that was the implication. I asked, &#8216;What if I see a girl outside?&#8217; She has no business being outside. &#8216;So what do I do?&#8217; [B ]Check if she&#8217;s armed &#8211; then shoot her[/B].&#8221;
> [FOT="Arial Black"][SIZE=" 3"]Testimony 10 &#8211; Briefings[/SIZE][/FONT]
> Formal briefings covered &#8220;going off to war (and in war) *no consideration of civilians was to be taken. Shoot anyone you see*&#8230;.this pretty much disgusted me. There was a clear feeling, and this was repeated whenever others spoke to us, that* no humanitarian consideration played any role in the army at present.&#8221; *
> [SIE="3"]Testimony 8 &#8211; Rules of Engagement [/SIZE]
> [B ]Some of the younger soldiers &#8220;think it&#8217;s cool to wield such power with no one wanting to rein them in[/B ]. They (were given) permission to open fire&#8221; even at most people who &#8220;definitely (are) not terrorists.&#8221; Free fire used all weapons against &#8220;everything (including) houses,&#8221; whether or not they looked suspect._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty obvious, to IDF soldiers, killing arab babies is no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's "Pretty Obvious" ..
> 1. you are another Global/GullibleResearch Clown
> 2. You have ZERO info this was targeting
> 3. In fact we even have NO knowledge this isn't Pallywood or the Baby killed by a Hamas Shell.*
> 4. Israel has called off Several strikes MID-AIR because civilians were around.*
> Cockpit pix posted on the net.
> -
> 
> -
Click to expand...


abu afak,

LMAO

Idiot, educate yourself a bit, PLEASE!

Loinboy's source is  Breaking The Silence, these are the words of soldiers who served in the IDF speaking of their experiences!

LMAO

You can go directly to their website for more!

http://breakingthesilence.org.il/

Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really

abu afak said:


> It's "Pretty Obvious" ..
> 1. you are another Global/GullibleResearch Clown
> 2. You have ZERO info this was targeting
> 3. In fact, we even have NO knowledge this isn't Pallywood or the Baby killed by a Hamas Shell.*
> 4. Israel has called off Several strikes MID-AIR because civilians were around.*
> (Cockpit pix/audio posted on the net to that effect)
> -
> 
> -


Those are comments from the boots on the ground that were there.  

Were you?  Then shut the fuck up!


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:
			
		

> abu afak,
> LMAO
> Idiot, educate yourself a bit, PLEASE!
> Loinboy's source is Breaking The Silence, these are the words of soldiers who served in the IDF speaking of their experiences!
> LMAO
> Sherri


You are a total Wack Job full of Nothing but Hated. 
You need reprogramming.
Or perhaps your Iranian Inculcation is irreversible.

You quoted but Didn't respond to ANY of my 4 points ... including my pointing to your OCD-like posting of that Unverified-as-to-cause-or-anything picture.
-*
GroinBoy also Fanned on ALL 4 points I Porked him with.*

-


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Testimony 43  Rules of Engagement One guy said he just couldnt finish this operation without killing someone. So he killed someone. It was war. - Google Search
> 
> Wheeeee - look at that list of blogs, etc -
> 
> Rense, David Icke, Uruknet, ' Global Research' - it reads like  'Who's Who of Hate Speech Sites'!!!  LOL!
> 
> Now who but a conspiranutter idiot is gonna take that BS seriously?  People who believe in Icke's 'reptilian shape-shifting alien' theory of world history?



Dear apologist of baby killers,

You know who Breaking The Silence is, what is all this crap you are posting here?

Breaking the Silence  Israeli soldiers talk about the occupied territories

Sherri


----------



## toastman

loinboy said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's "Pretty Obvious" ..
> 1. you are another Global/GullibleResearch Clown
> 2. You have ZERO info this was targeting
> 3. In fact, we even have NO knowledge this isn't Pallywood or the Baby killed by a Hamas Shell.*
> 4. Israel has called off Several strikes MID-AIR because civilians were around.*
> (Cockpit pix/audio posted on the net to that effect)
> -
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> Those are comments from the boots on the ground that were there.
> 
> Were you?  Then shut the fuck up!
Click to expand...


You mad bro


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> Quite the opposite loiney, Israelis cherish life, while Hamas seeks death. Just ask this guy
> 
> Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube


You're bullshit propaganda gets old.

Israeli's might cherish life, but not arab life.  Show me one post of yours, that indicates any empathy for what the Pals are going through.


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of shit.
> 
> From the people pulling the trigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Testimony 50  Rules of Engagement
> 
> All Palestinians were suspects, so *even ones waving white flags were shot*.  * Orders were to shoot at everyone*, even an old woman  take them down.
> 
> Testimony 43  Rules of Engagement
> 
> *One guy said he just couldnt finish this operation without killing someone*. So he killed someone. It was war.
> 
> 
> Testimony 31  Rules of Engagement
> 
> We werent told outright to shoot anything we saw moving but that was the implication. I asked, What if I see a girl outside? She has no business being outside. So what do I do? *Check if shes armed  then shoot her*.
> 
> Testimony 10  Briefings
> 
> Formal briefings covered going off to war (and in war) *no consideration of civilians was to be taken. Shoot anyone you see*.this pretty much disgusted me. There was a clear feeling, and this was repeated whenever others spoke to us, that* no humanitarian consideration played any role in the army at present. *
> 
> Testimony 8  Rules of Engagement
> 
> *Some of the younger soldiers think its cool to wield such power with no one wanting to rein them in*. They (were given) permission to open fire even at most people who definitely (are) not terrorists. Free fire used all weapons against everything (including) houses, whether or not they looked suspect._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty obvious, to IDF soldiers, killing arab babies is no big deal.
Click to expand...


More "anonymous testimony" as reported by Global Research? Really dude? Do you never learn?


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> You mad bro


Not at all. I'm having a great day.  I'm on a "pillar of a cloud", after Notre Dame kicked SC's ass and the Lakers were smokin' in Dallas last night.  The only way my day could get better, would be if someone could get me hooked up with this little IDF minx. 






 I would gladly throw a Gazan under the bus, to show my gratitude.


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> More "anonymous testimony" as reported by Global Research? Really dude? Do you never learn?


And you haven't learned that ad hominem's, are not valid rebuttals.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of shit.
> 
> From the people pulling the trigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Testimony 50  Rules of Engagement
> 
> All Palestinians were suspects, so *even ones waving white flags were shot*.  * Orders were to shoot at everyone*, even an old woman  take them down.
> 
> Testimony 43  Rules of Engagement
> 
> *One guy said he just couldnt finish this operation without killing someone*. So he killed someone. It was war.
> 
> 
> Testimony 31  Rules of Engagement
> 
> We werent told outright to shoot anything we saw moving but that was the implication. I asked, What if I see a girl outside? She has no business being outside. So what do I do? *Check if shes armed  then shoot her*.
> 
> Testimony 10  Briefings
> 
> Formal briefings covered going off to war (and in war) *no consideration of civilians was to be taken. Shoot anyone you see*.this pretty much disgusted me. There was a clear feeling, and this was repeated whenever others spoke to us, that* no humanitarian consideration played any role in the army at present. *
> 
> Testimony 8  Rules of Engagement
> 
> *Some of the younger soldiers think its cool to wield such power with no one wanting to rein them in*. They (were given) permission to open fire even at most people who definitely (are) not terrorists. Free fire used all weapons against everything (including) houses, whether or not they looked suspect._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty obvious, to IDF soldiers, killing arab babies is no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More "anonymous testimony" as reported by Global Research? Really dude? Do you never learn?
Click to expand...


Dense One,

You really need to read the posts, everything loinboy is posting can also be retrieved from the website of Breaking The Silence itself. These are former IDF soldiers, all their own stories, being told.

From loinboy's link, info about Breaking The Silence:

"Breaking the Silence is an organization of veteran Israeli soldiers that collects anonymous testimonies of soldiers who served in the Occupied Territories during the Second Intifada. They recount experiences that deeply affected them, including abusing Palestinians, looting, destroying property, and other practices excused as military necessities, or explained as extreme and unique cases. They believe otherwise in describing the depth of corruption which is spreading in the Israeli military to which Israeli society and most Western observers turn a blind eye. Breaking the Silence was established to force an uncomfortable reality into the open to demand accountability regarding Israels military actions in the Occupied Territories perpetrated by us in our name. 

Its new booklet features 54 damning testimonies from 30 Israeli soldiers on their experiences in Operation Cast Lead. They recount what official media and government sources suppressed with comments like:  You feel like an infantile little kid with a magnifying glass looking at ants, burning them. Another referred to not much said about the issue of innocent civilians. Anyone and anything were fair game, and laws of war went out the window. They explained wanton destruction, crops uprooted, human slaughter, women and children killed in cold blood, illegal weapons used, free-fire orders to shoot to kill anywhere at anything that moved, and using civilians as human shields. 
Israeli commanders refuted their accounts as groundless, but BTselem reported that the military refused to open serious, impartial investigations, even when provided with detailed information, including victims names, exact dates, and precise locations of incidents


&#8220;Breaking the Silence:&#8221; Testimonies of Israeli Soldiers | Global Research

Breaking the Silence  Israeli soldiers talk about the occupied territories

Sherri


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of shit.
> 
> From the people pulling the trigger...
> 
> It's pretty obvious, to IDF soldiers, killing arab babies is no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> It's "Pretty Obvious" ..
> 1. you are another Global/GullibleResearch Clown
> 2. You have ZERO info this was targeting
> 3. In fact we even have NO knowledge this isn't Pallywood or the Baby killed by a Hamas Shell.*
> 4. Israel has called off Several strikes MID-AIR because civilians were around.*
> Cockpit pix posted on the net.
> -
> 
> -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> abu afak,
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Idiot, educate yourself a bit, PLEASE!
> 
> Loinboy's source is  Breaking The Silence, these are the words of soldiers who served in the IDF speaking of their experiences!
> 
> LMAO
> 
> You can go directly to their website for more!
> 
> Breaking the Silence  Israeli soldiers talk about the occupied territories
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


According to your source, Global Research,  Breaking the Silence is an organization of veteran Israeli soldiers that collects *anonymous testimonies* of soldiers who served in the Occupied Territories during the Second Intifada. 
I would add it is funded by the gov'ts of Britain, Spain and The Netherlands.
In other words, anyone can say anything for a few shekels. No wonder you subscribe to it.


----------



## MHunterB

Too bad Loiny hasn't figured out that one-liners lose so much of their impact when riddled with errors of grammar.

It's best to avoid using a phrase like 'ad hominems' when one can't pluralize it correctly.  One should also avoid sentences where one cannot determine where commas should and should not be placed.


----------



## MHunterB

As long as they're 'anonymous', their 'testimony' is worth nothing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Too bad Loiny hasn't figured out that one-liners lose so much of their impact when riddled with errors of grammar.
> 
> It's best to avoid using a phrase like 'ad hominems' when one can't pluralize it correctly.  One should also avoid sentences where one cannot determine where commas should and should not be placed.



LMAO!

You can't do better than that?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Loiny hasn't figured out that one-liners lose so much of their impact when riddled with errors of grammar.
> 
> It's best to avoid using a phrase like 'ad hominems' when one can't pluralize it correctly.  One should also avoid sentences where one cannot determine where commas should and should not be placed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> You can't do better than that?
Click to expand...


How many babies has Hamas killed?


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of shit.
> 
> From the people pulling the trigger...
Click to expand...


How do you know? Breaking the Silence is an *Israeli NGO funded by the gov'ts of Britain, Spain and The Netherlands*. What leftists won't do for a few pounds and euros, eh?


----------



## SAYIT

MHunterB said:


> As long as they're 'anonymous', their 'testimony' is worth nothing.



Considering who is funding "BTS" I'm certain more than a few euros were involved, however, there is no way of verifying whether any statements were actually taken.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> As long as they're 'anonymous', their 'testimony' is worth nothing.



I'm still laughing!

Just for you:


Breaking the Silence &#8250; Video Testimony - Why should I kill him?

Breaking the Silence: Israeli veteran reflects on everyday abuse of Palestinians &#8211; video


Tomer Rot, a former soldier in the Israeli army's 50th Battalion Nahal Brigade, recounts what happened during a curfew in Hebron. The video is part of the Breaking the Silence project, where veterans who served in the Israeli military have taken it upon themselves to expose the reality of everyday life in the occupied territories


http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2012/aug/26/breaking-silence-israeli-abuse-palestinians-video

Sherri


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Loiny hasn't figured out that one-liners lose so much of their impact when riddled with errors of grammar.
> 
> It's best to avoid using a phrase like 'ad hominems' when one can't pluralize it correctly.  One should also avoid sentences where one cannot determine where commas should and should not be placed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> You can't do better than that?
Click to expand...


She's doing way better but you will avoid those posts like the plague.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Loiny hasn't figured out that one-liners lose so much of their impact when riddled with errors of grammar.
> 
> It's best to avoid using a phrase like 'ad hominems' when one can't pluralize it correctly.  One should also avoid sentences where one cannot determine where commas should and should not be placed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> You can't do better than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many babies has Hamas killed?
Click to expand...


toastman,

In the 8 day Gaza operation we just saw end with a cease fire, Hamas killed no Israeli babies, we all, the whole world, sat back and watched Israel murder 43 Palestinian children in Gaza, that included two 11 month old babies, and they injured thousands of children in Gaza.


I actually think it has been years since Hamas killed an Israeli child.

Btselem tracks all of this.

I go to Btselem, and the most recent possible killing of an Israeli child by Hamas goes all the way back to 4/7/2011, Daniel Viflic was killed. He was a 16 year-old resident of Ramat Beit Shemesh, injured on 07.04.2011 next to Kfar Aza, by a missile, and died on 17.04.2011. Additional information: Killed by a missile that struck a bus at the Saad junction, near the Gaza Strip. 

I said possiible killing by Hamas because I do not know if this was a Hamas missile, or the work of some other Palestinian group.

http://old.btselem.org/statistics/english/Casualties_Data.asp?Category=6&region=ISRAEL

Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> How do you know? Breaking the Silence is an *Israeli NGO funded by the gov'ts of Britain, Spain and The Netherlands*. What leftists won't do for a few pounds and euros, eh?


So what!  It doesn't change the fact that testimony came from IDF soldiers who were there.


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> Too bad Loiny hasn't figured out that one-liners lose so much of their impact when riddled with errors of grammar.
> 
> It's best to avoid using a phrase like 'ad hominems' when one can't pluralize it correctly.  One should also avoid sentences where one cannot determine where commas should and should not be placed.


Well, at least I know the difference between a comma and an apostrophe.

And it wasn't a one-liner, ad hominems are logical fallacies.


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> According to your source, Global Research,  Breaking the Silence is an organization of veteran Israeli soldiers that collects *anonymous testimonies* of soldiers who served in the Occupied Territories during the Second Intifada.
> I would add it is funded by the gov'ts of Britain, Spain and The Netherlands.
> In other words, anyone can say anything for a few shekels. No wonder you subscribe to it.


I suppose the next thing you're going to say, is that its funded by George Soros.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Loiny hasn't figured out that one-liners lose so much of their impact when riddled with errors of grammar.
> 
> It's best to avoid using a phrase like 'ad hominems' when one can't pluralize it correctly.  One should also avoid sentences where one cannot determine where commas should and should not be placed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> You can't do better than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's doing way better but you will avoid those posts like the plague.
Click to expand...


LMAO at you, now!

That Poster is nothing but a STALKER!

A ZIONIST STALKER!


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know? Breaking the Silence is an *Israeli NGO funded by the gov'ts of Britain, Spain and The Netherlands*. What leftists won't do for a few pounds and euros, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what!  It doesn't change the fact that testimony came from IDF soldiers who were there.
Click to expand...


You don't know who said what or where they have been. They are anonymous "testimonies." BTS can claim anything which serves their agenda. You don't suppose the euros might be affecting BTS's veracity as well as that of the faceless, nameless witnesses, assuming they even exist?


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to your source, Global Research,  &#8220;Breaking the Silence is an organization of veteran Israeli soldiers that collects *anonymous testimonies* of soldiers who served in the Occupied Territories during the Second Intifada.&#8221;
> I would add it is funded by the gov'ts of Britain, Spain and The Netherlands.
> In other words, anyone can say anything for a few shekels. No wonder you subscribe to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose the next thing you're going to say, is that its funded by George Soros.
Click to expand...


YUP. George is on the top of the list:
 OSI
 Broederlijk Delen
 Christian Aid
 Dan Church Aid
 Delegation of the European Union to Israel
 Ford Israel Fund
 ICCO
 medico international
 MISEREOR
 Moriah Fund
 New Israel Fund
 SIVMO
 Spanish Agency for International Cooperation
 Trocaire
 Norwegian Embassy


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> More "anonymous testimony" as reported by Global Research? Really dude? Do you never learn?
> 
> 
> 
> And you haven't learned that ad hominem's, are not valid rebuttals.
Click to expand...


You have been provided with reams of info regarding your source, Breaking the Silence and those "anonymous testimonies." That you cannot quietly slink away from your baseless position says even more about your lack of integrity than the info reveals about your sources.


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What You Don't See In Media About Gaza!
> \]


How bout this one (3) Wack Job?
especially the first and last. Clearly they just Diverted them to nowhere.

*IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUeSE3WWX_M]IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians - Lt. Barak Raz - YouTube[/ame]


You Hate-Inciting POS, "they're Torching babies!"
Filth.
-


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What You Don't See In Media About Gaza!
> \]
> 
> 
> 
> How bout this one Wack Job?
> 
> *IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians*
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUeSE3WWX_M]IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians - Lt. Barak Raz - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Are you for real?

I am supposed to accept the IDF's own video, to prove they do not target civilians??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I refer you to human rights group's reports, issued after past IDF civilian killing operations, Amnesty and Human Rights Watch issue 100+ page reports. You can access the full reports on the organization's websites. They issued reports after Cast Lead and after Israel's 2006 war against Lebanon, finding substantial evidence of Israel targeting civilians and engaging in unlawful attacks on civilians and civilian objects.


Cast Lead:

"2 July 2009  Israeli forces killed hundreds of unarmed Palestinian civilians and destroyed thousands of homes in Gaza in attacks which breached the laws of war, Amnesty International concluded in a new report published on Thursday. Operation 'Cast Lead': 22 days of death and destruction, is the first comprehensive report to be published on the conflict, which took place earlier this year. (press release addressing a just released report entitled Operation Cast Lead 22 Days Of Death And Destruction)"

Impunity for war crimes in Gaza and southern Israel a recipe for further civilian suffering | Amnesty International

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

you are free to believe any nazi literature you wish   Sherri    and you are even free to believe that you know something 
about POPULATION GENETICS        You are free to believe 
that Santa will fill you stocking with candy and nuts


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What You Don't See In Media About Gaza!
> \]
> 
> 
> 
> How bout this one Wack Job?
> 
> *IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians*
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUeSE3WWX_M]IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians - Lt. Barak Raz - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> I am supposed to accept the IDF's own video, to prove they do not target civilians??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...[/url]
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Who else WOULD have a video You Wack Job? Xinhua?

You, with INCITEMENT in mind, posted/reposted/re-reposted/re-re-reposted/re-re-re-posted picture/s from far Less credible websites of a baby ALLEGEDLY killed by the IDF. 
*NO Proof whatsoever.*
While my video IS Clearly of Israeli Planes Diverting their missiles to avoid civilians.
*
and the fact there there Are Civilian casualties does NOT mean they are "targeted", any more than OUR War on Terror produces such.*

as I said in a string I just started, this place is a Garbage Dump for Stupid Bigots.
-
-


----------



## irosie91

for any out there who imagine sherri   (the sunday school "teacher" )  knows anything at all-----She has just claimed that the  'palestinians'  of today are
 the  "SAMARITANS"  of the   bible-----For the record----her head is full of sunday school  "teacher"  dung-----The SAMARITANS   are a still extant group---living in a part of  SAMARIA       ie what joooos call  SAMARIA  and what sunday school teachers do not even know EXISTS       I attended sunday school as a child------about five or six times-----I do not remember learning anything except-----~~~~ la la la   AWAAYYY in the MANNNGER  no crib for a beddd ~~~~la la la        I hope sherri sticks to that which she actually knows-----to wit  NOTHING-----and little silly songs           she may be teaching those poor kids that the  "palestinians"  are the descendants of the SAMARITANS ------poor samaritans-------they are generally nice people


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bout this one Wack Job?
> 
> *IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians*
> 
> 
> IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians - Lt. Barak Raz - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> I am supposed to accept the IDF's own video, to prove they do not target civilians??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...[/url]
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who else WOULD have a video You Wack Job? Xinhua?
> 
> You posted/reposted/re-reposted/re-re-reposted/re-re-re-posted picture/s from far Less credible websites of a baby ALLEGEDLY killed by the IDF.
> *NO Proof whatsoever.*
> While my video IS Clearly of Israeli Planes Diverting their missiles to avoid civilians.
> *
> and the fact there there Are Civilian casualties does NOT mean they are "targeted", any more than OUR War on Terror produces such.*
> 
> as I said in a string I just started, this place is a Garbage Dump for Stupid Bigots.
> -
> -
Click to expand...


abu,

You certainly are one to call names, coming here as an apologist for Zionist Baby Killers!

That baby really died, and that was widely reported. His father worked for the BBC.

I have posted many sources about his death.

Here is another one.


'What did my son do to die like this?'Anguish of BBC journalist as he cradles the body of his baby son who died in Israeli rocket attack on Gaza 

The BBC Arabic employee's son Omar was killed in Gaza by an Israeli airstrike

PUBLISHED30 EST, 15 November 2012| UPDATED: 19:36 EST, 15 November 2012

Desperately clutching the body of his young son to his chest, tears stream down the face of Jihad Masharawi moments after he was told by doctors his little boy was dead. 
What did my son do to die like this?, he pleaded, What was his mistake? He is 11 months-old, what did he do?  

Read more: Anguish of BBC journalist as he cradles the body of his baby son who died in Israeli rocket attack on Gaza | Mail Online

























Anguish of BBC journalist as he cradles the body of his baby son who died in Israeli rocket attack on Gaza | Mail Online

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they're 'anonymous', their 'testimony' is worth nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing!
> 
> Just for you:
> 
> 
> Breaking the Silence &#8250; Video Testimony - Why should I kill him?
> 
> Breaking the Silence: Israeli veteran reflects on everyday abuse of Palestinians &#8211; video
> 
> 
> Tomer Rot, a former soldier in the Israeli army's 50th Battalion Nahal Brigade, recounts what happened during a curfew in Hebron. The video is part of the Breaking the Silence project, where veterans who served in the Israeli military have taken it upon themselves to expose the reality of everyday life in the occupied territories
> 
> 
> Breaking the Silence: Israeli veteran reflects on everyday abuse of Palestinians
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

There are many Christian groups operating in Muslim countries and reporting on what the Muslims are doing to Christians.  Does anyone really think that the "good Christian woman" reads about what any of these Christian groups are saying when it comes to what the Muslims are doing to Christians?  Or is she not interested because there are no Jews involved?


----------



## MHunterB

Sherri - Whoring for HAMAS lies is not 'bringing truth' anywhere - let alone bringing 'Truth' (as though it's something, waht - supernaturally 'special'?)

It's a tip-off that you pretend every human in the US *NEEEEEEEEEEEEEDS* to see the HAMAS lies and filth told about what you are claiming is "Zionism".

Control freak much?  You sound EXACTLY like the 'do-gooder' extremist whackos who are oh-so-certain everbody would fall into line if they were only TOLD or SHOWN what to believe and think.

What a pantload that is!  Next comes the nanny-nagging of claiming that 'all decent people everywhere agree that (whatever the fuck Sherri-C@nt-behave-herself is spewing) '   - oh, and the noises about 'people of conscience'........


Yup, Sherri's spewage does bear a certain resemblance to all that ultra-leftist garbaggio wherein the effete pseudo intelligencia presume to declare for absolutely EVERYONE 'how it should be'.......

Everyone NEEEEEEDS to learn critical thinking and logic, and not be accosted and molested and maneuvered or manipulated into making up their own minds about whatever.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> for any out there who imagine sherri   (the sunday school "teacher" )  knows anything at all-----She has just claimed that the  'palestinians'  of today are
> the  "SAMARITANS"  of the   bible-----For the record----her head is full of sunday school  "teacher"  dung-----The SAMARITANS   are a still extant group---living in a part of  SAMARIA       ie what joooos call  SAMARIA  and what sunday school teachers do not even know EXISTS       I attended sunday school as a child------about five or six times-----I do not remember learning anything except-----~~~~ la la la   AWAAYYY in the MANNNGER  no crib for a beddd ~~~~la la la        I hope sherri sticks to that which she actually knows-----to wit  NOTHING-----and little silly songs           she may be teaching those poor kids that the  "palestinians"  are the descendants of the SAMARITANS ------poor samaritans-------they are generally nice people



Rosie,

I am not a Sunday school teacher, I never said I was. Stop LYING!

I compared the Samaritans of Palestine in Jesus time to the Palestinians of Gaza, today. Learn to read.

Jews is not spelled joooos. Learn to spell.

Sherri


----------



## Lipush

Here- Jooooooooooooooooooooooooos.

It's how Antisemites say it. You of all should know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What You Don't See In Media About Gaza!
> \]
> 
> 
> 
> How bout this one Wack Job?
> 
> *IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians*
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUeSE3WWX_M]IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians - Lt. Barak Raz - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> I am supposed to accept the IDF's own video, to prove they do not target civilians??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I refer you to human rights group's reports, issued after past IDF civilian killing operations, Amnesty and Human Rights Watch issue 100+ page reports. You can access the full reports on the organization's websites. They issued reports after Cast Lead and after Israel's 2006 war against Lebanon, finding substantial evidence of Israel targeting civilians and engaging in unlawful attacks on civilians and civilian objects.
> 
> 
> Cast Lead:
> 
> "2 July 2009  Israeli forces killed hundreds of unarmed Palestinian civilians and destroyed thousands of homes in Gaza in attacks which breached the laws of war, Amnesty International concluded in a new report published on Thursday. Operation 'Cast Lead': 22 days of death and destruction, is the first comprehensive report to be published on the conflict, which took place earlier this year. (press release addressing a just released report entitled Operation Cast Lead 22 Days Of Death And Destruction)"
> 
> Impunity for war crimes in Gaza and southern Israel a recipe for further civilian suffering | Amnesty International
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


While Hamas launches rockets indiscriminately at Israels population centers, Israel continues to be villainized by its opponents for its military operations. Despite over 1,000 targeted strikes in Gaza, civilian casualties have been kept to a minimum. This despite  Hamass penchant for hiding behind Gazas civilians. Below , however, are two videos indicative of the lengths to which Israel goes in order to avoid civilian casualties.

New Battlefield Footage Shows IDF Aborting Missions to Avoid Civilian Casualties (VIDEO) | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What You Don't See In Media About Gaza!
> \]
> 
> 
> 
> How bout this one Wack Job?
> 
> *IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians*
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUeSE3WWX_M]IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians - Lt. Barak Raz - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> I am supposed to accept the IDF's own video, to prove they do not target civilians??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I refer you to human rights group's reports, issued after past IDF civilian killing operations, Amnesty and Human Rights Watch issue 100+ page reports. You can access the full reports on the organization's websites. They issued reports after Cast Lead and after Israel's 2006 war against Lebanon, finding substantial evidence of Israel targeting civilians and engaging in unlawful attacks on civilians and civilian objects.
> 
> 
> Cast Lead:
> 
> "2 July 2009  Israeli forces killed hundreds of unarmed Palestinian civilians and destroyed thousands of homes in Gaza in attacks which breached the laws of war, Amnesty International concluded in a new report published on Thursday. Operation 'Cast Lead': 22 days of death and destruction, is the first comprehensive report to be published on the conflict, which took place earlier this year. (press release addressing a just released report entitled Operation Cast Lead 22 Days Of Death And Destruction)"
> 
> Impunity for war crimes in Gaza and southern Israel a recipe for further civilian suffering | Amnesty International
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Remember, Sherri, anything you choose not to believe can always be dismissed as a conspiracy theory. They provide a safe haven for whack jobs such as youself.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

An Israeli round hit Misharawi's 4 bedroom house in Gaza on Wednesday, November 15, 2012, killing his son, his sister in law, and wounding his brother, according to BBC Middle East bureau chief Paul Danahar. he said that when the round was landed , there was no fighting in his residential neighborhood in Gaza.

http://english.alarabiya,net/articles/2012/11/15/249857.html



Sherri


----------



## irosie91

more maudlin stupidity   from idiot sherri       "the father cried" -----yes---people cry when their children die-----I have seem lots of mothers lying 
on hospital floors screaming.     Only pigs take photos and videos of it for 
propaganda purposes.     In the course of my life I have grabbed cameras 
out of the hands of pigs like sherri in hospital emergency rooms

the fact that a child is dead----does not mean SOMEONE COMITTED A CRIME----but it is also a fact that injured parties almost always want to BLAME someone.       My very first encounter with this phenomenon was in a hosptal---a women was being treated for  ADENO CARCINOMA of the lung-----the kind of lung cancer non smokers get----and seems to be more prevalent in women than in men------her distraught husband told me---"she was ok until she went to the doctor".    To the dismay of sherri----Israeli parents provide their kids with shelters from bombs------to make a shelter in gaza----all one would need is a soup spoon to dig a hole.      Sherri knows an IRANIAN or so she claimed     I encountered   JEWISH IRANIAN KIDS----way back in the mid sixties-------just as german parents had sent their kids out of nazi germany in the mid thirties------Iranian parents were already sending their kids out of the LOOMING ISLAMICISM   of Iran.     The parents of London sent kids to the country side with the islamo nazis inflicted the  Blitz thereon ------the muslims of egypt do not want to help the gazan kids while  the ISLAMICIST pigs toss baby brain smashing bombs on Israel----KNOWING THERE WILL BE RETURN FIRE?       (for the record----the  RETURN FIRE   that the brits inflicted on Berlin killed a lot more kids than the blitz over London killed----but -----Adolf abu ali did not care-----just as islamo nazi pigs do not care for the children of
 Gaza      Adolf abu ali was "safe in his bunker"------he shot himself because the  RUSSIANS WERE COMING        shades of  NUS KHARAH ALLA    who launched tens of thousands of baby brain smashing bombs on HAIFA-----while his stinking worthless ass was in a steel walled bunker)

some things never change


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An Israeli round hit Misharawi's 4 bedroom house in Gaza on Wednesday, November 15, 2012, killing his son, his sister in law, and wounding his brother, according to BBC middle East bureau chief Paul Danahar. he said taht when the round was landed , there was no fighting in his residential neighborhood in Gaza.
> 
> http://english.alarabiya,net/articles/2012/11/15/249857.html
> 
> Sherri


Why do you support scum that use women and children as shields?
Ifd they don't care to live how much more do you think they'll use civilians as a tool ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bout this one Wack Job?
> 
> *IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians*
> 
> 
> IDF VLOG: Strikes Aborted to Protect Civilians - Lt. Barak Raz - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> I am supposed to accept the IDF's own video, to prove they do not target civilians??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I refer you to human rights group's reports, issued after past IDF civilian killing operations, Amnesty and Human Rights Watch issue 100+ page reports. You can access the full reports on the organization's websites. They issued reports after Cast Lead and after Israel's 2006 war against Lebanon, finding substantial evidence of Israel targeting civilians and engaging in unlawful attacks on civilians and civilian objects.
> 
> 
> Cast Lead:
> 
> "2 July 2009  Israeli forces killed hundreds of unarmed Palestinian civilians and destroyed thousands of homes in Gaza in attacks which breached the laws of war, Amnesty International concluded in a new report published on Thursday. Operation 'Cast Lead': 22 days of death and destruction, is the first comprehensive report to be published on the conflict, which took place earlier this year. (press release addressing a just released report entitled Operation Cast Lead 22 Days Of Death And Destruction)"
> 
> Impunity for war crimes in Gaza and southern Israel a recipe for further civilian suffering | Amnesty International
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember, Sherri, anything you choose not to believe can always be dismissed as a conspiracy theory. They provide a safe haven for whack jobs such as youself.
Click to expand...


Dear Hollie the Defender of Israel's Child Killing,

We must always have lowlife like you defending the killing of babies, must we not?

You and the  Nazis and their defenders have so very much in common with one another. You look just like each other!

Now, what is it you are saying here, in your defense of baby killiing by Israel?

You call my disbelief of an IDF video to be an embracing of a conspiracy theory.

That is a ridiculous statement.

I am not even arguing any conspiracy has taken place.

I refer you to a dictionary that defines what a conspiracy theory is, you need to go read about that.

My disbelief of videos of the IDF has nothing to do with embracing conspiracy theories.

And, another point, that video says nothing to address the illegality of actual strikes that injured and killed children, like the baby in the OP.

Sherri


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> I am supposed to accept the IDF's own video, to prove they do not target civilians??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I refer you to human rights group's reports, issued after past IDF civilian killing operations, Amnesty and Human Rights Watch issue 100+ page reports. You can access the full reports on the organization's websites. They issued reports after Cast Lead and after Israel's 2006 war against Lebanon, finding substantial evidence of Israel targeting civilians and engaging in unlawful attacks on civilians and civilian objects.
> 
> 
> Cast Lead:
> 
> "2 July 2009  Israeli forces killed hundreds of unarmed Palestinian civilians and destroyed thousands of homes in Gaza in attacks which breached the laws of war, Amnesty International concluded in a new report published on Thursday. Operation 'Cast Lead': 22 days of death and destruction, is the first comprehensive report to be published on the conflict, which took place earlier this year. (press release addressing a just released report entitled Operation Cast Lead 22 Days Of Death And Destruction)"
> 
> Impunity for war crimes in Gaza and southern Israel a recipe for further civilian suffering | Amnesty International
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Sherri, anything you choose not to believe can always be dismissed as a conspiracy theory. They provide a safe haven for whack jobs such as youself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Hollie the Defender of Israel's Child Killing,
> 
> We must always have lowlife like you defending the killing of babies, must we not?
> 
> You and the  Nazis and their defenders have so very much in common with one another. You look just like each other!
> 
> Now, what is it you are saying here, in your defense of baby killiing by Israel?
> 
> You call my disbelief of an IDF video to be an embracing of a conspiracy theory.
> 
> That is a ridiculous statement.
> 
> I am not even arguing any conspiracy has taken place.
> 
> I refer you to a dictionary that defines what a conspiracy theory is, you need to go read about that.
> 
> My disbelief of videos of the IDF has nothing to do with embracing conspiracy theories.
> 
> And, another point, that video says nothing to address the illegality of actual strikes that injured and killed children, like the baby in the OP.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


You're a full blown idiot.


----------



## skye

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Israeli round hit Misharawi's 4 bedroom house in Gaza on Wednesday, November 15, 2012, killing his son, his sister in law, and wounding his brother, according to BBC middle East bureau chief Paul Danahar. he said taht when the round was landed , there was no fighting in his residential neighborhood in Gaza.
> 
> http://english.alarabiya,net/articles/2012/11/15/249857.html
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support scum that use women and children as shields?
> Ifd they don't care to live how much more do you think they'll use civilians as a tool ?
Click to expand...




I would also like to know Sherri's answer to that question!

* Why do you support scum that use women and children as shields?   *


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> I am supposed to accept the IDF's own video, to prove they do not target civilians??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I refer you to human rights group's reports, issued after past IDF civilian killing operations, Amnesty and Human Rights Watch issue 100+ page reports. You can access the full reports on the organization's websites. They issued reports after Cast Lead and after Israel's 2006 war against Lebanon, finding substantial evidence of Israel targeting civilians and engaging in unlawful attacks on civilians and civilian objects.
> 
> 
> Cast Lead:
> 
> "2 July 2009  Israeli forces killed hundreds of unarmed Palestinian civilians and destroyed thousands of homes in Gaza in attacks which breached the laws of war, Amnesty International concluded in a new report published on Thursday. Operation 'Cast Lead': 22 days of death and destruction, is the first comprehensive report to be published on the conflict, which took place earlier this year. (press release addressing a just released report entitled Operation Cast Lead 22 Days Of Death And Destruction)"
> 
> Impunity for war crimes in Gaza and southern Israel a recipe for further civilian suffering | Amnesty International
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Sherri, anything you choose not to believe can always be dismissed as a conspiracy theory. They provide a safe haven for whack jobs such as youself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Hollie the Defender of Israel's Child Killing,
> 
> We must always have lowlife like you defending the killing of babies, must we not?
> 
> You and the  Nazis and their defenders have so very much in common with one another. You look just like each other!
> 
> Now, what is it you are saying here, in your defense of baby killiing by Israel?
> 
> You call my disbelief of an IDF video to be an embracing of a conspiracy theory.
> 
> That is a ridiculous statement.
> 
> I am not even arguing any conspiracy has taken place.
> 
> I refer you to a dictionary that defines what a conspiracy theory is, you need to go read about that.
> 
> My disbelief of videos of the IDF has nothing to do with embracing conspiracy theories.
> 
> And, another point, that video says nothing to address the illegality of actual strikes that injured and killed children, like the baby in the OP.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Now Sherri - your defending of killing babies aside, I understand that your paranoia will not allow you to admit that you are conspiracy addled. 

Conspiracy theorists rarely admit that they are, in fact, conspiracy theorists.


----------



## abu afak

toastman said:


> *
> 
> If Israel could develop a weapon that would only kill Hamas terrorists, they would.
> 
> If Hamas could develop a weapon to kill all Israeli civilian, they would*


And that, as we all know, is the story in a nutshell.
Sherri's Hate Speech/Clear intent at Incitement - merely that.
I suggest a Google of her handle/name.
-
-


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The story behind the photo: Journalist?s 11-month-old son killed in Gaza strikes | CRIME |Axisoflogic.com

The article above and statements of BBC journalists who worked with the baby's father suggest that Israel was targeting the babie's father, because he was a Palestinian journalist.

My God, they were targeting the father of that baby!

This attack occurred within days of other attacks on journalists in Gaza, that killed I think 3 journalists, and caused one journalist to lose his legs..

I am certainly glad another poster here challenged me to find more articles to delve into the details of this murder of a baby in Gaza! The target was not the baby, but targeting a civillian journalist's home, you have to expect they may have a family inside that home, which in this case was the case. This was not a valid targeting, journalists are not military targets, this was a war crime, and very deliberate killing, an unlawful killing, which is murder!

"Editor's Comment: Paul Danahar's question is a valid one: &#8221;Questioned asked here is: if Israel can kill a man riding on a moving motorbike (as they did last month) how did Jihad&#8217;s son get killed.&#8221; The Israelis bragged about their "precision missile strikes" and "surgical operation" in this cowardly attack on the people of Gaza. It's difficult for many to believe that the Israelis could intentionally attack the house of a BBC journalist. But their history and motives are clear when one considers the journalists they have intentionally killed in the past and their known racism toward Palestinians like Jihad Misharawi. Israel's message with these 2 murders is clear - journalists keep out and mind your own business and news agencies who employ Palestinians can expect them to be eliminated. But exposing the Israelis does not bother them. They become caught in their own web of lies and even then look with pride on their ability to kill and lie with impunity."

Photos of the house of Omar Mishwari

Danahar also shared the following photos of Misharawi&#8217;s small Gaza home, which appears to have been heavily damaged. The place where the round punctured his ceiling is clearly visible





















Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Sherri, anything you choose not to believe can always be dismissed as a conspiracy theory. They provide a safe haven for whack jobs such as youself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Hollie the Defender of Israel's Child Killing,
> 
> We must always have lowlife like you defending the killing of babies, must we not?
> 
> You and the  Nazis and their defenders have so very much in common with one another. You look just like each other!
> 
> Now, what is it you are saying here, in your defense of baby killiing by Israel?
> 
> You call my disbelief of an IDF video to be an embracing of a conspiracy theory.
> 
> That is a ridiculous statement.
> 
> I am not even arguing any conspiracy has taken place.
> 
> I refer you to a dictionary that defines what a conspiracy theory is, you need to go read about that.
> 
> My disbelief of videos of the IDF has nothing to do with embracing conspiracy theories.
> 
> And, another point, that video says nothing to address the illegality of actual strikes that injured and killed children, like the baby in the OP.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Sherri - your defending of killing babies aside, I understand that your paranoia will not allow you to admit that you are conspiracy addled.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists rarely admit that they are, in fact, conspiracy theorists.
Click to expand...


Hollie,

So, how many children do you want dead?

How sick is your mind and how great is your desire for nonJewish children to die?

43 more?

143?

1043?

How many children will satisfy the lust for blood of Hollie?

Sherri


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The story behind the photo: Journalist?s 11-month-old son killed in Gaza strikes | CRIME |Axisoflogic.com
> 
> The article above and statements of BBC journalists who worked with the baby's father suggest that Israel was targeting the babie's father, because he was a Palestinian journalist.
> 
> My God, they were targeting the father of that baby!
> 
> This attack occurred within days of other attacks on journalists in Gaza, that killed I think 3 journalists, and caused one journalist to lose his legs..
> 
> I am certainly glad another poster here challenged me to find more articles to delve into the details of this murder of a baby in Gaza! The target was not the baby, but targeting a civillian journalist's home, you have to expect they may have a family inside that home, which in this case was the case. This was not a valid targeting, journalists are not military targets, this was a war crime, and very deliberate killing, an unlawful killing, which is murder!
> 
> "Editor's Comment: Paul Danahar's question is a valid one: Questioned asked here is: if Israel can kill a man riding on a moving motorbike (as they did last month) how did Jihads son get killed. The Israelis bragged about their "precision missile strikes" and "surgical operation" in this cowardly attack on the people of Gaza. It's difficult for many to believe that the Israelis could intentionally attack the house of a BBC journalist. But their history and motives are clear when one considers the journalists they have intentionally killed in the past and their known racism toward Palestinians like Jihad Misharawi. Israel's message with these 2 murders is clear - journalists keep out and mind your own business and news agencies who employ Palestinians can expect them to be eliminated. But exposing the Israelis does not bother them. They become caught in their own web of lies and even then look with pride on their ability to kill and lie with impunity."



Hamas launching rockets near civilian homes - Pillar of Defense #6 - PMW Bulletins

*Hamas launching rockets near civilian homes*

by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik

During the last few days, Hamas terrorists have fired more than 100 rockets and missiles per day at Israeli cities. Israel launched Operation Pillar of Defense to destroy the terrorists' launching points and the rockets. 

Now footage broadcast by Hamas on its Al-Aqsa TV documents what Israel has been reporting - that Hamas is launching its rockets from residential areas near civilian homes, essentially using the civilians as human shields.


----------



## skye

We are still waiting SherriMungo!

ANSWER!!!!

Why do you support scum that use women and children as shields?


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Hollie the Defender of Israel's Child Killing,
> 
> We must always have lowlife like you defending the killing of babies, must we not?
> 
> You and the  Nazis and their defenders have so very much in common with one another. You look just like each other!
> 
> Now, what is it you are saying here, in your defense of baby killiing by Israel?
> 
> You call my disbelief of an IDF video to be an embracing of a conspiracy theory.
> 
> That is a ridiculous statement.
> 
> I am not even arguing any conspiracy has taken place.
> 
> I refer you to a dictionary that defines what a conspiracy theory is, you need to go read about that.
> 
> My disbelief of videos of the IDF has nothing to do with embracing conspiracy theories.
> 
> And, another point, that video says nothing to address the illegality of actual strikes that injured and killed children, like the baby in the OP.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sherri - your defending of killing babies aside, I understand that your paranoia will not allow you to admit that you are conspiracy addled.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists rarely admit that they are, in fact, conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> So, how many children do you want dead?
> 
> How sick is your mind and how great is your desire for nonJewish children to die?
> 
> 43 more?
> 
> 143?
> 
> 1043?
> 
> How many children will saisfy the lust for blood of Hollie?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Sherri - why do you support the killing of babies? Please answer the question?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Hollie the Defender of Israel's Child Killing,
> 
> We must always have lowlife like you defending the killing of babies, must we not?
> 
> You and the  Nazis and their defenders have so very much in common with one another. You look just like each other!
> 
> Now, what is it you are saying here, in your defense of baby killiing by Israel?
> 
> You call my disbelief of an IDF video to be an embracing of a conspiracy theory.
> 
> That is a ridiculous statement.
> 
> I am not even arguing any conspiracy has taken place.
> 
> I refer you to a dictionary that defines what a conspiracy theory is, you need to go read about that.
> 
> My disbelief of videos of the IDF has nothing to do with embracing conspiracy theories.
> 
> And, another point, that video says nothing to address the illegality of actual strikes that injured and killed children, like the baby in the OP.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sherri - your defending of killing babies aside, I understand that your paranoia will not allow you to admit that you are conspiracy addled.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists rarely admit that they are, in fact, conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie,
> 
> So, how many children do you want dead?
> 
> How sick is your mind and how great is your desire for nonJewish children to die?
> 
> 43 more?
> 
> 143?
> 
> 1043?
> 
> How many children will saisfy the lust for blood of Hollie?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

You sound just like a TV evangelist.


----------



## abu afak

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> url=http *axisoflogic.*com/artman/publish/Article_65151.shtml]The story up your behind : Journalist?s 11-month-old son killed in Gaza strikes | CRIME |Axisoflogic.com[/url]
> 
> The article above and statements of BBC journalists who worked with the baby's father suggest that Israel was targeting the babie's father, because he was a Palestinian journalist.
> 
> My God, they were targeting the father of that baby!...."


axisogflogic
More Conspiracy Garbage from the Queen of Garbage.

Or should we more accurately, and due to Iranian connections, call you the Ayatollahess of Taqiyah?

No matter, you are now coming Off that the baby was 'targeted' to the father Instead, whose culpability we Don't yet know.

So you already LIED in service of Incitement... no surprise.
-
-


----------



## theliq

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> url=http *axisoflogic.*com/artman/publish/Article_65151.shtml]The story up your behind : Journalist?s 11-month-old son killed in Gaza strikes | CRIME |Axisoflogic.com[/url]
> 
> The article above and statements of BBC journalists who worked with the baby's father suggest that Israel was targeting the babie's father, because he was a Palestinian journalist.
> 
> My God, they were targeting the father of that baby!...."
> 
> 
> 
> axisogflogic
> More Conspiracy Garbage from the Queen of Garbage/Jew-Bashing
> 
> Or should we more accurately, aned due to Iranian connections, call you the Ayatollahess of Taqiyah?
> 
> No matter, you are now coming Off that the baby was 'targeted' to the father Instead, whose culpability we Don't yet know.
> 
> So you already LIED in service of Incitement... no surprise.
> -
> -
Click to expand...


YAWN he/she/it is


----------



## bigrebnc1775

skye said:


> We are still waiting SherriMungo!
> 
> ANSWER!!!!
> 
> Why do you support scum that use women and children as shields?



She can't answer the question because she'll lose her edge on the fake outrage.


----------



## theliq

Lipush said:


> Here- Jooooooooooooooooooooooooos.
> 
> It's how Antisemites say it. You of all should know.



Always thought it was JUDEN.....how come you NEVER mention the GERMANS in your rants?????????????????????


----------



## skye

bigrebnc1775 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still waiting SherriMungo!
> 
> ANSWER!!!!
> 
> Why do you support scum that use women and children as shields?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't answer the question because she'll lose her edge on the fake outrage.
Click to expand...



Exactly!

Sherri can not answer!

She can not run she can not hide anymore!

Ostriches will be ostriches and hide their heads in the ground!

No more blabbering from Sherri!


----------



## theliq

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never justified killing children, you crazy person!
> 
> But you're terribly one sided and hypocrite, you condemn killing of Palestinian children but make excuses when Israeli children are hurt!
> 
> You should be ashamed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> You should be ashamed to be an Israeli Zionist and proud of it, when we see all this evidence that Zionists are  nothing but Baby Killers and deliberate killers of civilians in Gaza!
> 
> Where is your conscience?
> 
> Do you have one left?
> 
> Where is your Humanity?
> 
> Your defense of Israel and Zionism is support for their baby killing and civilian slaugher AND IT  is unconscienable! You are just like the Nazis supporting all that was being done in those concentration camps IN NAZI GERMANY!
> 
> THE TOPIC OF THIS THREAD IS ISRAEL'S CHILD KILLING IN GAZA, HAMAS DID NOT JUST SPEND 8 DAYS KILLING CHILDREN, ONLY ISRAEL DID THAT!
> 
> HERE IS THE PHOTO OF THE BABY WHOSE MURDER YOU DEFEND AND CELEBRATE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHERRI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Israeli Zionist, and I am very proud of that fact indeed. In the MiddleEast which is full of bloodshed, there is nothing better than being an Israeli-Jew! i wear that tag with pride!
> 
> Hamas targets civilians, while Israel does not.
> 
> Hamas called for religious cleasing, while Israel DOES NOT.
> 
> Hamas killed their own people while abusing them,terrorizing them, Hamas' most known aspects is drying out its own community, while Israel IS NOT.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason why one should be ashamed to be a Zionist. Or Israeli, or Jew.
> 
> ..."I would be ashamed to belong to the peoples who have borne and raised the criminals responsible for the deeds that have been perpetrated against us. "
> 
> " It is part of the terrible logic of the inexorable decrees that they will come face to face with themselves at the end, because in our death dies the conscience of the world, because a world has been murdered when they murder Israel."- *Zvi Kolitz.
> *
Click to expand...


You mean a TERRORIST THEN......NOTHING TO BE PROUD OF.....NOTHING AT ALL....YOU NEED TO GET A DECENT LIFE.


----------



## Hossfly

MHunterB said:


> I don't think Pot Sherri has any legs to stand on trying to Kettle-Call any other poster here on ANY kind of less-than-laudable behavior.


While Sherri babbles on like is was part of her housewife (&#1586;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; ) duties in a Muslim household, let's hear a little about what Arab columnists have to say.
Pitchfork Patriots « Pitchfork Patriots


----------



## theliq

abu afak said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the babies death, if it is a fact and not Pallywood, is unfortunate, but certainly not intentional/targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of shit.
> 
> From the people pulling the trigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _[="http://www.*GlobalResearch.ca*breaking-the-silence-testimonies-of-israeli-soldiers"]Testimony 50  Rules of Engagemen[b ] [/URL][/SI zE ][/FON T]
> 
> All Palestinians were suspects, so [B ]even ones waving white flags were shot[/B].  * Orders were to shoot at everyone*, even an old woman  take them down.
> 
> [FONT vc="Arial Bla"][SIZE = "3"]Testimony 43  Rules of Engagement [/SIZE][/FO NT]
> [B ]One guy said he just couldnt finish this operation without killing someone[/B ]. So he killed someone. It was war.
> 
> Testimony 31  Rules of Engagement
> 
> We werent told outright to shoot anything we saw moving but that was the implication. I asked, What if I see a girl outside? She has no business being outside. So what do I do? [B ]Check if shes armed  then shoot her[/B].
> [FOT="Arial Black"][SIZE=" 3"]Testimony 10  Briefings[/SIZE][/FONT]
> Formal briefings covered going off to war (and in war) *no consideration of civilians was to be taken. Shoot anyone you see*.this pretty much disgusted me. There was a clear feeling, and this was repeated whenever others spoke to us, that* no humanitarian consideration played any role in the army at present. *
> [SIE="3"]Testimony 8  Rules of Engagement [/SIZE]
> [B ]Some of the younger soldiers think its cool to wield such power with no one wanting to rein them in[/B ]. They (were given) permission to open fire even at most people who definitely (are) not terrorists. Free fire used all weapons against everything (including) houses, whether or not they looked suspect._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty obvious, to IDF soldiers, killing arab babies is no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's "Pretty Obvious" ..
> 1. you are another Global/GullibleResearch Clown
> 2. You have ZERO info this was targeting
> 3. In fact, we even have NO knowledge this isn't Pallywood or the Baby killed by a Hamas Shell.*
> 4. Israel has called off Several strikes MID-AIR because civilians were around.*
> (Cockpit pix/audio posted on the net to that effect)
> -
> 
> -
Click to expand...


GROAN,MORE IDIOCY,where the fuck do you get em from???????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> url=http *axisoflogic.*com/artman/publish/Article_65151.shtml]The story up your behind : Journalist?s 11-month-old son killed in Gaza strikes | CRIME |Axisoflogic.com[/url]
> 
> The article above and statements of BBC journalists who worked with the baby's father suggest that Israel was targeting the babie's father, because he was a Palestinian journalist.
> 
> My God, they were targeting the father of that baby!...."
> 
> 
> 
> axisogflogic
> More Conspiracy Garbage from the Queen of Garbage.
> 
> Or should we more accurately, and due to Iranian connections, call you the Ayatollahess of Taqiyah?
> 
> No matter, you are now coming Off that the baby was 'targeted' to the father Instead, whose culpability we Don't yet know.
> 
> So you already LIED in service of Incitement... no surprise.
> -
> -
Click to expand...

LMAO! Thank you for leading me to that article. What shall we have? A UN Investigation or just investigations by human rights groups. Perhaps, more options will be opening up after that UN vote this next week!.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still waiting SherriMungo!
> 
> ANSWER!!!!
> 
> Why do you support scum that use women and children as shields?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't answer the question because she'll lose her edge on the fake outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Sherri can not answer!
> 
> She can not run she can not hide anymore!
> 
> Ostriches will be ostriches and hide their heads in the ground!
> 
> No more blabbering from Sherri!
Click to expand...

Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for any out there who imagine sherri (the sunday school "teacher" ) knows anything at all-----She has just claimed that the 'palestinians' of today are
> the "SAMARITANS" of the bible-----For the record----her head is full of sunday school "teacher" dung-----The SAMARITANS are a still extant group---living in a part of SAMARIA ie what joooos call SAMARIA and what sunday school teachers do not even know EXISTS I attended sunday school as a child------about five or six times-----I do not remember learning anything except-----~~~~ la la la AWAAYYY in the MANNNGER no crib for a beddd ~~~~la la la I hope sherri sticks to that which she actually knows-----to wit NOTHING-----and little silly songs she may be teaching those poor kids that the "palestinians" are the descendants of the SAMARITANS ------poor samaritans-------they are generally nice people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> I am not a Sunday school teacher, I never said I was. Stop LYING!
> 
> I compared the Samaritans of Palestine in Jesus time to the Palestinians of Gaza, today. Learn to read.
> 
> Jews is not spelled joooos. Learn to spell.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

 

Oh dear.  Sherri the antic-christ can't remember her own lies.  A few weeks ago when she was very busy posting pallywood propaganda, specifically that which starred the blondish 'palestinian children' desperately provoking the IDF, she claimed she was going to show the videos to the children in her Sunday School class and explain how Israel has occupied Gaza et boring cetera.  Sherri, your memory appears to be as poor as your attempt at passing yourself off as a Christian.  LOL


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She can't answer the question because she'll lose her edge on the fake outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Sherri can not answer!
> 
> She can not run she can not hide anymore!
> 
> Ostriches will be ostriches and hide their heads in the ground!
> 
> No more blabbering from Sherri!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!
Click to expand...


Actually, no. The issue is the islamist propensity for self-destruction.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

abu afak said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> If Israel could develop a weapon that would only kill Hamas terrorists, they would.
> 
> If Hamas could develop a weapon to kill all Israeli civilian, they would*
> 
> 
> 
> And that, as we all know, is the story in a nutshell.
> Sherri's Hate Speech/Clear intent at Incitement - merely that.
> I suggest a Google of her handle/name.
> -
> -
Click to expand...


Confronting and disclosing Israel's war crimes is neither hate speech or incitement, whatever the hell that is!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Sherri can not answer!
> 
> She can not run she can not hide anymore!
> 
> Ostriches will be ostriches and hide their heads in the ground!
> 
> No more blabbering from Sherri!
> 
> 
> 
> Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The issue is the islamist propensity for self-destruction.
Click to expand...

LMAO at Hollie again. You are so funny, dear!


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The issue is the islamist propensity for self-destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO at Hollie again. You are so funny, dear!
Click to expand...


Sherri, you continue to use the word murder to describe what Israel is doing to the Palis. Look up the word murder, and post the definition here, so I could prove what a delusional retard you are.


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The issue is the islamist propensity for self-destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO at Hollie again. You are so funny, dear!
Click to expand...


Glad I could brighten the otherwise dark place you're in.

So tell us, with reference to pal-arabs causing and provoking a soverign state to respond with deadly force to counter the indiscriminate firing of rockets at civilian targets in said soverign state, can one describe such actions on the part of pal-arabs as "self-destructive" ?

I would answer yes. You should consult your local Imam / munitions assembler (the term can be used interchangeably), before responding.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The issue is the islamist propensity for self-destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO at Hollie again. You are so funny, dear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri, you continue to use the word murder to describe what Israel is doing to the Palis. Look up the word murder, and post the definition here, so I could prove what a delusional retard you are.
Click to expand...


I have addressed this already. Unlawful Killing!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for any out there who imagine sherri (the sunday school "teacher" ) knows anything at all-----She has just claimed that the 'palestinians' of today are
> the "SAMARITANS" of the bible-----For the record----her head is full of sunday school "teacher" dung-----The SAMARITANS are a still extant group---living in a part of SAMARIA ie what joooos call SAMARIA and what sunday school teachers do not even know EXISTS I attended sunday school as a child------about five or six times-----I do not remember learning anything except-----~~~~ la la la AWAAYYY in the MANNNGER no crib for a beddd ~~~~la la la I hope sherri sticks to that which she actually knows-----to wit NOTHING-----and little silly songs she may be teaching those poor kids that the "palestinians" are the descendants of the SAMARITANS ------poor samaritans-------they are generally nice people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> I am not a Sunday school teacher, I never said I was. Stop LYING!
> 
> I compared the Samaritans of Palestine in Jesus time to the Palestinians of Gaza, today. Learn to read.
> 
> Jews is not spelled joooos. Learn to spell.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.  Sherri the antic-christ can't remember her own lies.  A few weeks ago when she was very busy posting pallywood propaganda, specifically that which starred the blondish 'palestinian children' desperately provoking the IDF, she claimed she was going to show the videos to the children in her Sunday School class and explain how Israel has occupied Gaza et boring cetera.  Sherri, your memory appears to be as poor as your attempt at passing yourself off as a Christian.  LOL
Click to expand...

fa

You need to  get help over these hallucinations and fantasies you are having, dear! What is an antic-christ?


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO at Hollie again. You are so funny, dear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, you continue to use the word murder to describe what Israel is doing to the Palis. Look up the word murder, and post the definition here, so I could prove what a delusional retard you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have addressed this already. Unlawful Killing!
Click to expand...


And she pretends to be an attorney.   That's a hooot!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, you continue to use the word murder to describe what Israel is doing to the Palis. Look up the word murder, and post the definition here, so I could prove what a delusional retard you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have addressed this already. Unlawful Killing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she pretends to be an attorney.   That's a hooot!
Click to expand...

!
LMAO at my Zionist Stalker!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> If Israel could develop a weapon that would only kill Hamas terrorists, they would.
> 
> If Hamas could develop a weapon to kill all Israeli civilian, they would*
> 
> 
> 
> And that, as we all know, is the story in a nutshell.
> Sherri's Hate Speech/Clear intent at Incitement - merely that.
> I suggest a Google of her handle/name.
> -
> -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confronting and disclosing Israel's war crimes is neither hate speech or incitement, whatever the hell that is!
Click to expand...

wonder if Sherri can ask XXXX why you don't see the Iranians raving about the Sunnis killing their fellow Shiites such as what happened the other day when the Sunni Taliban killed several Shiites and wounded many, many more, but the Iranian Shiites have no problem with arming the Sunni Palestinians so that these Sunnis will kill the Jews.  With all the murders of the Shjiites by the Sunnis in Southeast Asia, one would think that among those murdered were innocent women and children whose only crime was that their religious beliefs differed somewhat from the Sunnis.  Maybe Sherri, the "good Christian woman" isn't concerned with this because no Jews are involved.
Let's leave family out of it.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that, as we all know, is the story in a nutshell.
> Sherri's Hate Speech/Clear intent at Incitement - merely that.
> I suggest a Google of her handle/name.
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confronting and disclosing Israel's war crimes is neither hate speech or incitement, whatever the hell that is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wonder if Sherri can ask her XXX why you don't see the Iranians raving about the Sunnis killing their fellow Shiites such as what happened the other day when the Sunni Taliban killed several Shiites and wounded many, many more, but the Iranian Shiites have no problem with arming the Sunni Palestinians so that these Sunnis will kill the Jews.  With all the murders of the Shjiites by the Sunnis in Southeast Asia, one would think that among those murdered were innocent women and children whose only crime was that their religious beliefs differed somewhat from the Sunnis.  Maybe Sherri, the "good Christian woman" isn't concerned with this because no Jews are involved.
Click to expand...



Have some compassion for sherri-----just sitting at her dining room table each evening  ----are   people who carry the legacy of being allied with and are  members of  the  groups  which  have comitted  MOST OF THE GENOCIDAL MURDERS    in all of human history.   She 
is a bit defensive          REACTION FORMATION


----------



## abu afak

-







-


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She can't answer the question because she'll lose her edge on the fake outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Sherri can not answer!
> 
> She can not run she can not hide anymore!
> 
> Ostriches will be ostriches and hide their heads in the ground!
> 
> No more blabbering from Sherri!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!
Click to expand...




Very simply Sherri, you are either an idiot who believes the stupid propaganda about the Israelis targeting women and children, or you are part of the conspiracy which is trying to spread that garbage!

As it has been mentioned, any civilians which had inadvertently become casualties, are the fault of Hamas, who deliberately chose to make them martyrs for the consumption of the world media!

There are numerous   examples where the photos have been staged and are complete phonies!

Stop being stupid Sherri .... you are only making a fool of yourself.


----------



## AbeBird

[/SIZE]


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> Sherri





SerriMunnarlyn, Israel doesnt burn Alive 11 Month Old Palestinian Babies. Its their parents and the Hamas which use children as shields for their terror worriers do, as written in the holy Kuran. Those who knows Arabic know the truth.


----------



## MHunterB

......whenever she imagines she's of sufficient importance to have a 'stalker'.

Someone described another poster here as being useful in terms of a chew toy - of course Sherri's too embedded in the ideological rquivalent of maggot-riddled decaying feces and garbage to be anything but toxic, so no 'chewing' on her.

She does make an amusing target when there's nothing much going on, though......


----------



## Billo_Really

AbeBird said:


> SerriMunnarlyn, Israel doesnt burn Alive 11 Month Old Palestinian Babies. Its their parents and the Hamas which use children as shields for their terror worriers do, as written in the holy Kuran. Those who knows Arabic know the truth.


There is no documented evidence of that being the case.

But there's a lot of evidence of IDF doing just that.  They call them _*"johnnies".*_



> _Testimony 1  Human Shield
> 
> *People are called Johnnie. Theyre Palestinian civilians in Gaza neighborhoods. *In checking out houses, we send the neighbor in, the Johnnie, and if there are armed men inside, we (use) pressure cooker procedures.to get them out alive.to catch the armed men. When necessary, combat helicopters are called in to fire anti-tank missiles at civilian homes. *Then send a Johnnie in to check for dead and wounded. *
> 
> Human shields were also used to check for booby-traps and perform other services.* Sometimes the force would enter while placing rifle barrels on a civilians shoulder, advancing into the house and using him as a human shield. *Commanders said these were the instructions and we had to do it. _


Back to you...


----------



## AbeBird

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO at Hollie again. You are so funny, dear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is phony artifial video made for Falsetinian proPALganda. You can see that one Arab is hiding under the blackh tube/cable in the middle of the set BEFORE the first shot heard and the guys near the vehicle "escaped".  After the show the man under the cable wakes up and revealing himself.  Low professional Nazi Islamic proPALganda!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

skye said:


> Very simply Sherri, you are either an idiot who believes the stupid propaganda about the Israelis targeting women and children, or you are part of the conspiracy which is trying to spread that garbage!
> 
> As it has been mentioned, any civilians which had inadvertently become casualties, are the fault of Hamas, who deliberately chose to make them martyrs for the consumption of the world media!
> 
> There are numerous   examples where the photos have been staged and are complete phonies!
> 
> Stop being stupid Sherri .... you are only making a fool of yourself.


You are so full of shit.

Soldiers were told before they went in by their commanders, no one is innocent.  Make no distincton between civilian and military targets.



> _Testimony 10  Briefings
> 
> *Formal briefings covered going off to war (and in war) no consideration of civilians was to be taken. Shoot anyone you see*.this pretty much disgusted me. There was a clear feeling, and this was repeated whenever others spoke to us,* that no humanitarian consideration played any role in the army at present.*_


You're a fucking joke!  There isn't one post of yours showing any concern for Palestinian civilians, yet you expect people to believe that Israeli forces, who routinely shoot at Palestinian fisherman and farmers, care about Gazan civilians.


----------



## Billo_Really

P F Tinmore said:


> What would you call this?
> 
> Israeli Military Shoot Gaza Farmer - YouTube


Hey, everyone knows farming is a threat to Israeli security.

Possession of illegal food, is a capital crime.


----------



## AbeBird

At the beginning of the video set (until 0:25) you can see Israeli border patrol guarding Thai and Philipines workers on the Israeli side of the border. They have nothing to do with the PalRab actors on the other side of the border. We don&#8217;t know if the shooting was at the same time&#8217; so we can presume that the Hamas aditors of the video connected to different sets. The Gazan&#8217;s side of the set is artificially conducted as a bad Holywood film. As I&#8217;ve said earlier there is one Arab actor that is hiding under a black cable or Pipeline even BEFORE the shooting was administrate.  A second after the shooting there is a girl&#8217;s voice that sounds immidietely after and calls for ending the shooting. It can&#8217;t happen in reality. It&#8217;s Gaza Hamas proPALganda actors at their tribunal mission.


----------



## MHunterB

Loinie, weren't you trying to insist that 'ad homs are not a rebuttal' earlier?  

And here we find you seeking to use them exactly that way now.


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> AbeBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SerriMunnarlyn, Israel doesnt burn Alive 11 Month Old Palestinian Babies. Its their parents and the Hamas which use children as shields for their terror worriers do, as written in the holy Kuran. Those who knows Arabic know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no documented evidence of that being the case.
> 
> But there's a lot of evidence of IDF doing just that.  They call them _*"johnnies".*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Testimony 1  Human Shield
> 
> *People are called Johnnie. Theyre Palestinian civilians in Gaza neighborhoods. *In checking out houses, we send the neighbor in, the Johnnie, and if there are armed men inside, we (use) pressure cooker procedures.to get them out alive.to catch the armed men. When necessary, combat helicopters are called in to fire anti-tank missiles at civilian homes. *Then send a Johnnie in to check for dead and wounded. *
> 
> Human shields were also used to check for booby-traps and perform other services.* Sometimes the force would enter while placing rifle barrels on a civilians shoulder, advancing into the house and using him as a human shield. *Commanders said these were the instructions and we had to do it. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back to you...
Click to expand...


You provide quotes yet do not credit the original sources. Who said such things?


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simply Sherri, you are either an idiot who believes the stupid propaganda about the Israelis targeting women and children, or you are part of the conspiracy which is trying to spread that garbage!
> 
> As it has been mentioned, any civilians which had inadvertently become casualties, are the fault of Hamas, who deliberately chose to make them martyrs for the consumption of the world media!
> 
> There are numerous   examples where the photos have been staged and are complete phonies!
> 
> Stop being stupid Sherri .... you are only making a fool of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of shit.
> 
> Soldiers were told before they went in by their commanders, no one is innocent.  Make no distincton between civilian and military targets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Testimony 10  Briefings
> 
> *Formal briefings covered going off to war (and in war) no consideration of civilians was to be taken. Shoot anyone you see*.this pretty much disgusted me. There was a clear feeling, and this was repeated whenever others spoke to us,* that no humanitarian consideration played any role in the army at present.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking joke!  There isn't one post of yours showing any concern for Palestinian civilians, yet you expect people to believe that Israeli forces, who routinely shoot at Palestinian fisherman and farmers, care about Gazan civilians.
Click to expand...


Your source has already failed the credibility test, Princess. Try again later.


----------



## SAYIT

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Sherri can not answer!
> 
> She can not run she can not hide anymore!
> 
> Ostriches will be ostriches and hide their heads in the ground!
> 
> No more blabbering from Sherri!
> 
> 
> 
> Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simply Sherri, you are either an idiot who believes the stupid propaganda about the Israelis targeting women and children, or you are part of the conspiracy which is trying to spread that garbage!
Click to expand...


Or both.


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> Your source has already failed the credibility test, Princess. Try again later.


IDF soldiers who took part in the invasion, are not credible sources?

The people who were actually involved in the mission, are not good sources as to what they did?

What do you call that?  Clown logic?


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has already failed the credibility test, Princess. Try again later.
> 
> 
> 
> IDF soldiers who took part in the invasion, are not credible sources?
> 
> The people who were actually involved in the mission, are not good sources as to what they did?
> 
> What do you call that?  Clown logic?
Click to expand...


There is no evidence that the "witnesses" actually witnessed anything, that they were soldiers, or that they even exist. As far as I can tell they are faceless, nameless, anonymous figments of a fertile imagination.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has already failed the credibility test, Princess. Try again later.
> 
> 
> 
> IDF soldiers who took part in the invasion, are not credible sources?
> 
> The people who were actually involved in the mission, are not good sources as to what they did?
> 
> What do you call that?  Clown logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the "witnesses" actually witnessed anything, that they were soldiers, or that they even exist. As far as I can tell they are faceless, nameless, anonymous figments of a fertile imagination.
Click to expand...


SAYIT,

Breaking the Silence are former IDF soldiers, they have made many statements and videos, and they give tours through Hebron. Your refusal to accept them as real is simply ridiculous, showing you are completely out of touch with reality.

The link below is a video  from a former IDF soldier in Lavi Battalion, Kfir Brigade, South Hebron Hills.

An Israeli soldier gives testimony about his service in South Hebron Hills, where a child was shot dead by his unit


Breaking the Silence  Video Testimony - Why should I kill him?

And there is a Wikipedia article, as well.

"Breaking The Silence (BtS) (Hebrew: &#1513;&#1493;&#1489;&#1512;&#1497;&#1501; &#1513;&#1514;&#1497;&#1511;&#1492;* Shovrim Shtika) is an Israeli Non-Governmental Organization (NGO), located in a western section of Jerusalem, established by Israel Defense Forces (IDF) soldiers and veterans who collect and provide testimonies about their military service in the West Bank, Gaza Strip, and East Jerusalem since the Second Intifada, giving serving and discharged Israeli personnel and reservists a platform to confidentially describe their experience in the Israeli-occupied territories. It has been described, in an American Jewish newspaper, as a "left-wing soldiers' protest organization".[1]

The organization's stated mission is to 'break the silence' of IDF soldiers who return to civilian life in Israel and "discover the gap between the reality which they encountered in the [occupied] territories, and the silence which they encounter at home." Since 2004, Breaking the Silence has run a testimonies collection project called "Soldiers Speak Out" They have collected several hundred testimonies from "those who have, during their service in the IDF, the Border Guard, and the Security Forces, played a role in the Occupied Territories." By publishing soldiers' accounts, Breaking the Silence hopes to "force Israeli society to address the reality which it created" and face the truth about "abuse towards Palestinians, looting, and destruction of property" that is familiar to soldiers."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breaking_the_Silence_(non-governmental_organization)

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> ......whenever she imagines she's of sufficient importance to have a 'stalker'.
> 
> Someone described another poster here as being useful in terms of a chew toy - of course Sherri's too embedded in the ideological rquivalent of maggot-riddled decaying feces and garbage to be anything but toxic, so no 'chewing' on her.
> 
> She does make an amusing target when there's nothing much going on, though......



We see the Hate in your Heart in full display here, your words saying everything about you and nothing about me!


----------



## MHunterB

"left-wing soldiers' protest organization" 

I'm not any fonder of the leftie fringe than I am of the rightwingers - here or elsewhere.  And after more than 40 years of watching 'protesters',  I've decided that about 99% of 'em are engaging in the same sort of self-righteous emotional masturbation which we see from so many 'protesting' type induhviduals  on message boards.  These 'professional protesters' are less interested in having any actual effect than they are in the 'feel-good' angle....

I am NOT denying that some abuses have/do/will continue to occur:  what I very much doubt is the extent and degree of those abuses. My understanding is that there are some 8,000? alleged IDF members havng given 'testimony' - out of how many HUNDREDS of thousands ?   Who has validated their actual membership in the IDF?  And who has checked to see that they're actually reliable?

There appears to be NO WAY to check out the stories told by these people, no verification of any sort.

And incidentally - where is the equivalent group for the PA or HAMAS?  Or are we supposed to believe that those folks are all so 'honorable' none of them would use any extra force or loot or destroy???


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......whenever she imagines she's of sufficient importance to have a 'stalker'.
> 
> Someone described another poster here as being useful in terms of a chew toy - of course Sherri's too embedded in the ideological rquivalent of maggot-riddled decaying feces and garbage to be anything but toxic, so no 'chewing' on her.
> 
> She does make an amusing target when there's nothing much going on, though......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see the Hate in your Heart in full display here, your words saying everything about you and nothing about me!
Click to expand...


........  I don't hate Sherri:  she's just not enough to be bothered to hate.   Once we take away the faked-up piety and 'humanitarian pacifism' - there's nothing left to her but Jew-murdering hate and HAMAS propaganda.  Her entire 'core beliefs' are simply a pretense for the show she puts on here and wherever else she pollutes with her cyber presence.

I'm sure we all understand that Sherri longs so to be taken seriously - but she's waaay to pretentious, pompous and pathetic for that!  Not to mention her psychosis........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simply Sherri, you are either an idiot who believes the stupid propaganda about the Israelis targeting women and children, or you are part of the conspiracy which is trying to spread that garbage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or both.
Click to expand...


You are an apologist For Zionist Child Murderers and civilian killers!

Let's talk about the children, shall we, who Israel has murdered!

I will start with Cast Lead, none of these children murdered were participants in the hostilities when Israel killed them, they were doing things like taking out the garbage, many died together with brothers and sisters, all killed in the killing fields of Gaza.

December 2008

Isma'il Talal Shehdeh Hamdan was a 9 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, who was injured on 30.12.2008 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a fighter jet, and he died on 31.12.2008. He was killed with his two sisters, while on their way to throw out the garbage. 

Sha'ban 'Adel Hamed Hneif was a 16 year-old resident of Rafah, injured on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a helicopter, and he died on 31.12.2008. He was a student at the UNRWA professional training center, he was struck along with 11 other persons while standing next to the institution waiting for a ride. 

Muhammad Isma'il 'Abed Abu Daqah was a 17 year-old resident of Bani Suheila, Khan Yunis district, killed on 31.12.2008 in Bani Suheila, Khan Yunis district, by a missile. He was killed with Nafez Abu Sabt after helping his neighbors remove the contents of their house that had been bombed by the army. He was riding in a wagon on which the contents, including gas canisters, had been loaded.  

Lama Talal Shehdeh Hamdan was a 4 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 30.12.2008 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a fighter jet.  She was killed with her brother and sister while on their way to throw out the garbage. 

Mahmoud Majed Mahmoud Abu Nahleh was a 16 year-old resident of Rafah, injured on 27.12.2008 in Rafah, by a missile, and died on 30.12.2008. He was killed while on his way home from school, as he passed near a police station that was bombed. 

Haya Talal Shehdeh Hamdan was a 12 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 30.12.2008 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a fighter jet. She was killed with her brother and sister while on their way to throw out the garbage. 

Samar Anwar Khalil Bau'lusha was a 12 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a helicopter. She was killed with four of her sisters when the family's house was struck in the bombing of the 'Imad al-'Aqel mosque. The family was not warned before the bombing. 

Tahrir Anwar Khalil Bau'lusha was a 17 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a helicopter. She was killed with four of her sisters when the family's house was struck in the bombing of the 'Imad al-'Aqel mosque. The family was not warned before the bombing. 

Jawaher Anwar Khalil Bau'lusha was a 4 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a helicopter. She was killed with four of her sisters when the family's house was struck in the bombing of the 'Imad al-'Aqel mosque. The family was not warned before the bombing. 

Sedqi Ziad Mahmoud al-'Absi was a 4 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 29.12.2008 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed with his two brothers while they were at home. Other members of the family were wounded and the house destroyed. 

Muhammad Rajab 'Abdu al-'Awadi was a 16 year-old resident of Gaza city, injured on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by shelling, and died on 29.12.2008. He was killed in al-'Abbas police station as he passed by it on his way home from school. 

Ahmad Ziad Mahmoud al-'Absi was a 12 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 29.12.2008 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed with his two brothers while they were at home. Other members of the family were wounded and the house destroyed. Several hours earlier, armed persons had fired rockets from the area. 

Muhammad Ziad Mahmoud al-'Absi was a 13 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 29.12.2008 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed with his two brothers while they were at home. Other members of the family were wounded and the house destroyed. Several hours earlier, armed persons had fired rockets from the area. 

Ikram Anwar Khalil Bau'lusha was a 14 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a helicopter.  She was killed with four of her sisters when the family's house was struck in the bombing of the 'Imad al-'Aqel mosque. The family was not warned before the bombing. 

B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......whenever she imagines she's of sufficient importance to have a 'stalker'.
> 
> Someone described another poster here as being useful in terms of a chew toy - of course Sherri's too embedded in the ideological rquivalent of maggot-riddled decaying feces and garbage to be anything but toxic, so no 'chewing' on her.
> 
> She does make an amusing target when there's nothing much going on, though......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see the Hate in your Heart in full display here, your words saying everything about you and nothing about me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ........  I don't hate Sherri:  she's just not enough to be bothered to hate.   Once we take away the faked-up piety and 'humanitarian pacifism' - there's nothing left to her but Jew-murdering hate and HAMAS propaganda.  Her entire 'core beliefs' are simply a pretense for the show she puts on here and wherever else she pollutes with her cyber presence.
> 
> I'm sure we all understand that Sherri longs so to be taken seriously - but she's waaay to pretentious, pompous and pathetic for that!  Not to mention her psychosis........
Click to expand...


As I said, your Hate filled words say everything about you and nothing about me!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here are more of  Israel's killings of Palestinian children, from December of 2008. Every child had a family they left behind, who loved them, except of course some families who all died together in Isreal's massacres in the killing fields of Gaza. None of these children were participants in the hostilities when killed, which means they were civilians, which Israel had an obligation and responsibility to not subject to attacks and killings.

Mahmoud Nabil Dib Ghabayen was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a UAV. He was kKilled while he and eight others were loading onto a truck oxygen tanks and equipment from a metalwork shop that had been damaged while an adjacent building was bombed. 

Muhammad Basel Mahmoud Madi was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a UAV he was killed while he and eight others were loading onto a truck oxygen tanks and equipment from a metalwork shop that had been damaged while an adjacent building was bombed. 

Mu'az Yasser 'Abed Abu Tir was a 6 year-old resident of 'Abasan al-Kabira, Khan Yunis district, killed on 29.12.2008 in 'Abasan al-Kabira, Khan Yunis district, by a missile. he was killed while in front of his house with his father, who was an operative in the military wing of Islamic Jihad. Armed militants were present in the area. 

Shadi Yusef Ramadan Ghiben was a 13 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a missile. He was Killed while he was next to his house, from gunfire aimed at open areas next to the Islamic Society. 

'Imad Jamal Shehdeh Abu Khater was a 14 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. He was killed while in an orchard next to his house with two friends. 

Wisam Akram Rabi' 'Eid was a 13 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). He was killed along with eight other persons while loading onto a truck oxygen tanks and equipment from a metalwork shop that had been damaged when an adjacent building was bombed. 

Dina Anwar Khalil Bau'lusha was a 7 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a helicopter. She was killed with four of her sisters when the family's house was struck in the bombing of the 'Imad al-'Aqel mosque. The family was not warned before the bombing. 

Muhammad Majed Ibrahim Ka'bar was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a UAV He was killed while he and eight others were loading onto a truck oxygen tanks and equipment from a metalwork shop that had been damaged while an adjacent building was bombed. 

Diaa' A-Din 'Aref Farhud Abu Khabezah was a 14 year-old resident of a-Nuseirat Camp, Deir al-Balah district, killed on 28.12.2008 in a-Nuseirat Camp, Deir al-Balah district, by a missile. He was killed with two relatives from a missile fired at the car of one of them while they were standing next to it. 

Nabil Mahmoud Muhammad Abu Ta'imah was a 16 year-old resident of Khuza'a, Khan Yunis district, killed on 28.12.2008 in Khuza'a, Khan Yunis district, by a missile. He was killed while returning with his brother from their farmland, which lies about 900 meters from the Perimeter Fence. The brother was wounded and taken to Egypt for treatment. 

Ibtehal 'Abdallah Tawfiq Kashku was a 7 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 28.12.2008 in Gaza city, by shelling, from a fighter jet. She was killed while at her home in a-Zeitun neighborhood. 

'Abd al-Hamid Jamal Khaled a-Sawi was a 14 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed with seven other persons while on the street next to the former Preventive Security headquarters, in the Tel al- Hawa neighborhood, when it was bombed. 

Mustafa Khader Saber Abu Ghaneimeh was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was a school pupil, he was killed with seven other people in the bombing of the former Preventive Security headquarters in Tel al-Hawa, as he passed nearby on his way home from school. 

Ahmad Rasmi Muhammad Abu Jazar was a 16 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 27.12.2008 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed when he passed a police station that was bombed, while on his way home from school. 

Yihya Ibrahim Faruk al-Hayek was a 11 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed along with seven other persons while on the street next to the former Preventive Security headquarters, in the Tel al- Hawa neighborhood, when it was bombed. 

Khaled Sami Tarraf al-Astal was a 14 year-old resident of Khan Yunis, killed on 27.12.2008 in Khan Yunis, by a missile. He was killed while watching the bombings in an open area. 

Tammer Hassan 'Ali al-Akhras was a 5 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by shelling, from a fighter jet. He was killed while on his way home. 

Muhammad Jaber Jaber Abu Hweij was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile.  He was killed with his father, brother, and sister while in their house, next to a police station and a Hamas training camp that were bombed. 

Hanin Wael Muhammad Dabban was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was a school pupil, killed with her sister and six other persons as they passed by the former Preventive Security headquarters in Tel al-Hawa neighborhood as it was bombed. 

Yasmin Wael Muhammad Dabban was a 16 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was a school pupil, killed with her sister and six other persons as they passed by the former Preventive Security headquarters in Tel al-Hawa neighborhood as it was bombed. 

Kamilya Ra'fat 'Atallah al-Bardini was a 13 year-old resident of Deir al-Balah, killed on 27.12.2008 in Deir al-Balah. She was killed at her home when the adjacent police station was bombed. Eight members of her family were wounded

Kamilya Ra'fat 'Atallah al-Bardini was a 13 year-old resident of Deir al-Balah, killed on 27.12.2008 in Deir al-Balah. She was killed at her home when the adjacent police station was bombed. Eight members of her family were wounded. 

'Udai 'Abd al-Hakim Rajab Mansi was a 6 year-old resident of Deir al-Balah, killed on 27.12.2008 in Deir al-Balah, by a missile. He was klled with his father and two other persons at a market adjacent to a police station that was bombed. 

Ahmad Jaber Jaber Abu Hweij was a 6 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed with his father, brother, and sister while in their house, which lies next to a police station and a Hamas training camp that were bombed. 

Ahmad Riad Muhammad a-Sinwar was a 3 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in a-Zahraa, Gaza district, by a missile fired from a helicopter. He was killed at home when a missile was fired at a Civil Defense building. 


B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities

Sherri


----------



## theliq

sayit said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> your source has already failed the credibility test, princess. Try again later.   :d
> 
> 
> 
> idf soldiers who took part in the invasion, are not credible sources?
> 
> The people who were actually involved in the mission, are not good sources as to what they did?
> 
> What do you call that?  Clown logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no evidence that the "witnesses" actually witnessed anything, that they were soldiers, or that they even exist. As far as i can tell they are faceless, nameless, anonymous figments of a fertile imagination.   :d
Click to expand...


imbecile


----------



## theliq

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here are more of  Israel's killings of Palestinian children, from December of 2008. Every child had a family they left behind, who loved them, except of course some families who all died together in Isreal's massacres in the killing fields of Gaza. None of these children were participants in the hostilities when killed, which means they were civilians, which Israel had an obligation and responsibility to not subject to attacks and killings.
> 
> Mahmoud Nabil Dib Ghabayen was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a UAV. He was kKilled while he and eight others were loading onto a truck oxygen tanks and equipment from a metalwork shop that had been damaged while an adjacent building was bombed.
> 
> Muhammad Basel Mahmoud Madi was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a UAV he was killed while he and eight others were loading onto a truck oxygen tanks and equipment from a metalwork shop that had been damaged while an adjacent building was bombed.
> 
> Mu'az Yasser 'Abed Abu Tir was a 6 year-old resident of 'Abasan al-Kabira, Khan Yunis district, killed on 29.12.2008 in 'Abasan al-Kabira, Khan Yunis district, by a missile. he was killed while in front of his house with his father, who was an operative in the military wing of Islamic Jihad. Armed militants were present in the area.
> 
> Shadi Yusef Ramadan Ghiben was a 13 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a missile. He was Killed while he was next to his house, from gunfire aimed at open areas next to the Islamic Society.
> 
> 'Imad Jamal Shehdeh Abu Khater was a 14 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. He was killed while in an orchard next to his house with two friends.
> 
> Wisam Akram Rabi' 'Eid was a 13 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). He was killed along with eight other persons while loading onto a truck oxygen tanks and equipment from a metalwork shop that had been damaged when an adjacent building was bombed.
> 
> Dina Anwar Khalil Bau'lusha was a 7 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a helicopter. She was killed with four of her sisters when the family's house was struck in the bombing of the 'Imad al-'Aqel mosque. The family was not warned before the bombing.
> 
> Muhammad Majed Ibrahim Ka'bar was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 29.12.2008 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile fired from a UAV He was killed while he and eight others were loading onto a truck oxygen tanks and equipment from a metalwork shop that had been damaged while an adjacent building was bombed.
> 
> Diaa' A-Din 'Aref Farhud Abu Khabezah was a 14 year-old resident of a-Nuseirat Camp, Deir al-Balah district, killed on 28.12.2008 in a-Nuseirat Camp, Deir al-Balah district, by a missile. He was killed with two relatives from a missile fired at the car of one of them while they were standing next to it.
> 
> Nabil Mahmoud Muhammad Abu Ta'imah was a 16 year-old resident of Khuza'a, Khan Yunis district, killed on 28.12.2008 in Khuza'a, Khan Yunis district, by a missile. He was killed while returning with his brother from their farmland, which lies about 900 meters from the Perimeter Fence. The brother was wounded and taken to Egypt for treatment.
> 
> Ibtehal 'Abdallah Tawfiq Kashku was a 7 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 28.12.2008 in Gaza city, by shelling, from a fighter jet. She was killed while at her home in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> 'Abd al-Hamid Jamal Khaled a-Sawi was a 14 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed with seven other persons while on the street next to the former Preventive Security headquarters, in the Tel al- Hawa neighborhood, when it was bombed.
> 
> Mustafa Khader Saber Abu Ghaneimeh was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was a school pupil, he was killed with seven other people in the bombing of the former Preventive Security headquarters in Tel al-Hawa, as he passed nearby on his way home from school.
> 
> Ahmad Rasmi Muhammad Abu Jazar was a 16 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 27.12.2008 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed when he passed a police station that was bombed, while on his way home from school.
> 
> Yihya Ibrahim Faruk al-Hayek was a 11 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed along with seven other persons while on the street next to the former Preventive Security headquarters, in the Tel al- Hawa neighborhood, when it was bombed.
> 
> Khaled Sami Tarraf al-Astal was a 14 year-old resident of Khan Yunis, killed on 27.12.2008 in Khan Yunis, by a missile. He was killed while watching the bombings in an open area.
> 
> Tammer Hassan 'Ali al-Akhras was a 5 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by shelling, from a fighter jet. He was killed while on his way home.
> 
> Muhammad Jaber Jaber Abu Hweij was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile.  He was killed with his father, brother, and sister while in their house, next to a police station and a Hamas training camp that were bombed.
> 
> Hanin Wael Muhammad Dabban was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was a school pupil, killed with her sister and six other persons as they passed by the former Preventive Security headquarters in Tel al-Hawa neighborhood as it was bombed.
> 
> Yasmin Wael Muhammad Dabban was a 16 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was a school pupil, killed with her sister and six other persons as they passed by the former Preventive Security headquarters in Tel al-Hawa neighborhood as it was bombed.
> 
> Kamilya Ra'fat 'Atallah al-Bardini was a 13 year-old resident of Deir al-Balah, killed on 27.12.2008 in Deir al-Balah. She was killed at her home when the adjacent police station was bombed. Eight members of her family were wounded
> 
> Kamilya Ra'fat 'Atallah al-Bardini was a 13 year-old resident of Deir al-Balah, killed on 27.12.2008 in Deir al-Balah. She was killed at her home when the adjacent police station was bombed. Eight members of her family were wounded.
> 
> 'Udai 'Abd al-Hakim Rajab Mansi was a 6 year-old resident of Deir al-Balah, killed on 27.12.2008 in Deir al-Balah, by a missile. He was klled with his father and two other persons at a market adjacent to a police station that was bombed.
> 
> Ahmad Jaber Jaber Abu Hweij was a 6 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed with his father, brother, and sister while in their house, which lies next to a police station and a Hamas training camp that were bombed.
> 
> Ahmad Riad Muhammad a-Sinwar was a 3 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 27.12.2008 in a-Zahraa, Gaza district, by a missile fired from a helicopter. He was killed at home when a missile was fired at a Civil Defense building.
> 
> 
> B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities
> 
> Sherri



Thanks Sherri,funny how the Shit Zionist Terrorist always TRY to shoot the messenger of the truth.......Every Gentile reading their Bullshit would know how totally corrosively corrupt they are,they have NO moral standing in fact NO MORALITY AT ALL........they are a laughing-stock worldwide.....defending the indefensible moreover trying to implicate the innocent.

Keep kicking their SORRY ASSES,they do bleed and whimper.........Cretins


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that, as we all know, is the story in a nutshell.
> Sherri's Hate Speech/Clear intent at Incitement - merely that.
> I suggest a Google of her handle/name.
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confronting and disclosing Israel's war crimes is neither hate speech or incitement, whatever the hell that is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wonder if Sherri can ask XXXX why you don't see the Iranians raving about the Sunnis killing their fellow Shiites such as what happened the other day when the Sunni Taliban killed several Shiites and wounded many, many more, but the Iranian Shiites have no problem with arming the Sunni Palestinians so that these Sunnis will kill the Jews.  With all the murders of the Shjiites by the Sunnis in Southeast Asia, one would think that among those murdered were innocent women and children whose only crime was that their religious beliefs differed somewhat from the Sunnis.  Maybe Sherri, the "good Christian woman" isn't concerned with this because no Jews are involved.
> Let's leave family out of it.
Click to expand...


Your gliding off subject again Hoss,Your concentration level is below normal


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......whenever she imagines she's of sufficient importance to have a 'stalker'.
> 
> Someone described another poster here as being useful in terms of a chew toy - of course Sherri's too embedded in the ideological rquivalent of maggot-riddled decaying feces and garbage to be anything but toxic, so no 'chewing' on her.
> 
> She does make an amusing target when there's nothing much going on, though......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see the Hate in your Heart in full display here, your words saying everything about you and nothing about me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ........  I don't hate Sherri:  she's just not enough to be bothered to hate.   Once we take away the faked-up piety and 'humanitarian pacifism' - there's nothing left to her but Jew-murdering hate and HAMAS propaganda.  Her entire 'core beliefs' are simply a pretense for the show she puts on here and wherever else she pollutes with her cyber presence.
> 
> I'm sure we all understand that Sherri longs so to be taken seriously - but she's waaay to pretentious, pompous and pathetic for that!  Not to mention her psychosis........
Click to expand...


Silly Comment Marg...REALLY


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> There is no evidence that the "witnesses" actually witnessed anything, that they were soldiers, or that they even exist. As far as I can tell they are faceless, nameless, anonymous figments of a fertile imagination.


And you have even less evidence to lead you to that conclusion.

I guess *rosie* is the only one we have to believe regarding personal experiences?


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO at Hollie again. You are so funny, dear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, you continue to use the word murder to describe what Israel is doing to the Palis. Look up the word murder, and post the definition here, so I could prove what a delusional retard you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have addressed this already. Unlawful Killing!
Click to expand...


Unlawful killing is nor murder, you idiot.

Any killing of a human being by other human being is "unlawful"! havn't you passed 1st grade? Still doesn't make it murder.


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has already failed the credibility test, Princess. Try again later.
> 
> 
> 
> IDF soldiers who took part in the invasion, are not credible sources?
> 
> The people who were actually involved in the mission, are not good sources as to what they did?
> 
> What do you call that?  Clown logic?
Click to expand...


IDF soldiers are not allowed to get interviewed unless the system gives them the OK to do so.

And I find it hard to believe that they'll gives the "exclusive" to Anti-Israeli media, of all places.

Who's behind the well paid film, Loinly? Why don't you tell us all?


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> IDF soldiers are not allowed to get interviewed unless the system gives them the OK to do so.
> 
> And I find it hard to believe that they'll gives the "exclusive" to Anti-Israeli media, of all places.
> 
> Who's behind the well paid film, Loinly? Why don't you tell us all?


That's why they withheld their names, so they would be able to speak freely about the crap they did and the nightmares they must live with from now on.

If you ever knew any Vietnam Vets, you'd know what I'm talking about.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She can't answer the question because she'll lose her edge on the fake outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Sherri can not answer!
> 
> She can not run she can not hide anymore!
> 
> Ostriches will be ostriches and hide their heads in the ground!
> 
> No more blabbering from Sherri!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!
Click to expand...


How about why does Hamas use women and children as human shields?
And I'll add one more why are you out raged over Hamas killing Israeli women and children?
If you don't answer I've proven to the board that your a Nazi


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXq57XK2L0A]Israeli using Palestinian Kids as Human Shields - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, you continue to use the word murder to describe what Israel is doing to the Palis. Look up the word murder, and post the definition here, so I could prove what a delusional retard you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have addressed this already. Unlawful Killing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlawful killing is nor murder, you idiot.
> 
> Any killing of a human being by other human being is "unlawful"! havn't you passed 1st grade? Still doesn't make it murder.
Click to expand...


Proud baby killer, murder is an unlawful killing. Look it up in a dictionary. And to take it one step further, Israel's killings are murder because they are unlawful killings under The Fourth Geneva Convention.


----------



## Intense

*Just a Reminder. Posting of Morbid Graphic Images and or Videos, are in Violation of Board Policy. That includes Quoted Posts and Link Backs on the Site. Offending Posts will be Removed.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Sherri can not answer!
> 
> She can not run she can not hide anymore!
> 
> Ostriches will be ostriches and hide their heads in the ground!
> 
> No more blabbering from Sherri!
> 
> 
> 
> Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about why does Hamas use women and children as human shields?
> And I'll add one more why are you out raged over Hamas killing Israeli women and children?
> If you don't answer I've proven to the board that your a Nazi
Click to expand...

They do not!


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDF soldiers are not allowed to get interviewed unless the system gives them the OK to do so.
> 
> And I find it hard to believe that they'll gives the "exclusive" to Anti-Israeli media, of all places.
> 
> Who's behind the well paid film, Loinly? Why don't you tell us all?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they withheld their names, so they would be able to speak freely about the crap they did and the nightmares they must live with from now on.
> 
> If you ever knew any Vietnam Vets, you'd know what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...


That is forbidden to be interviewed to the media unless the system allowes it. Hiding the name has nothing to do with it.

Who cares about Vietnam Vets? I'm talking about the IDF. each army has their own set of rules about talking to the media.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bimbo, The issue is Israel's murder of children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about why does Hamas use women and children as human shields?
> And I'll add one more why are you out raged over Hamas killing Israeli women and children?
> If you don't answer I've proven to the board that your a Nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do not!
Click to expand...


Yes they do, liar!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDF soldiers are not allowed to get interviewed unless the system gives them the OK to do so.
> 
> And I find it hard to believe that they'll gives the "exclusive" to Anti-Israeli media, of all places.
> 
> Who's behind the well paid film, Loinly? Why don't you tell us all?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they withheld their names, so they would be able to speak freely about the crap they did and the nightmares they must live with from now on.
> 
> If you ever knew any Vietnam Vets, you'd know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is forbidden to be interviewed to the media unless the system allowes it. Hiding the name has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Who cares about Vietnam Vets? I'm talking about the IDF. each army has their own set of rules about talking to the media.
Click to expand...


And nobody wants to keep the truth out of public discourse more than Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDF soldiers are not allowed to get interviewed unless the system gives them the OK to do so.
> 
> And I find it hard to believe that they'll gives the "exclusive" to Anti-Israeli media, of all places.
> 
> Who's behind the well paid film, Loinly? Why don't you tell us all?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they withheld their names, so they would be able to speak freely about the crap they did and the nightmares they must live with from now on.
> 
> If you ever knew any Vietnam Vets, you'd know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is forbidden to be interviewed to the media unless the system allowes it. Hiding the name has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Who cares about Vietnam Vets? I'm talking about the IDF. each army has their own set of rules about talking to the media.
Click to expand...


It appears the IDF is trying to silence soldiers from ever speaking about the war crimes they participated in, and they do not disclose their identities because their speaking about these crimes against humanity they were a part of, has been made unlawful by Israel!

I find nothing surprising about any of that!


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have addressed this already. Unlawful Killing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlawful killing is nor murder, you idiot.
> 
> Any killing of a human being by other human being is "unlawful"! havn't you passed 1st grade? Still doesn't make it murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proud baby killer, murder is an unlawful killing. Look it up in a dictionary. And to take it one step further, Israel's killings are murder because they are unlawful killings under The Fourth Geneva Convention.
Click to expand...


Murder- killing with intention to kill when having means an opportunity, and doing so while not being provoked.

THAT is the definision of killing, MORON.

Not something you pull out of your head just to suit your biased thinking.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about why does Hamas use women and children as human shields?
> And I'll add one more why are you out raged over Hamas killing Israeli women and children?
> If you don't answer I've proven to the board that your a Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> They do not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do, liar!
Click to expand...


Sorry, you have to do better than that!

Your source has no credibility!

Israel Ministry of Foreign Affairs???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MHunterB

theliq said:


> sayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> idf soldiers who took part in the invasion, are not credible sources?
> 
> The people who were actually involved in the mission, are not good sources as to what they did?
> 
> What do you call that?  Clown logic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no evidence that the "witnesses" actually witnessed anything, that they were soldiers, or that they even exist. As far as i can tell they are faceless, nameless, anonymous figments of a fertile imagination.   :d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> imbecile
Click to expand...


You certainly are.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here are Israel's murders of civilians in one day alone during Cast Lead, the day was January 1, 2009. None of these killed were participants in the hostilities. 

These children will never be forgotten, the Middle East is changing, every day that passes brings us more changes.

Ghassan Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 16 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, injured on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet, and died on 02.01.2009. 


Zeinab Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was an 8 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. 

Rim Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 4 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet.  

Aya Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was an 11 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. 

'Abd al-Qader Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was an 11 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. 

'Abd a-Rahman Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was the 5 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. 

The children above were all  the children of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. He was killed along with 15 members of his family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave.

'Uyun Jihad Yusef a-Nasleh was a 15 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a missile. She was killed with her infant brother while at home with her family in a-Nada Towers. 

al-Mu'iz Ldin Allah Jihad Yusef a-Nasleh was a 2 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a missile. He was killed with his sister while at home with his family in a-Nada Towers. 

Osamah Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 2 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. He was the son of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. He was killed along with 15 members of his family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave. 

Ass'ad Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 1 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. He was the son of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. He was killed along with 15 members of his family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave. 

Halimah Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 4 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet.  She was the daughter of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. She was killed along with 15 members of her family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave. 

Muhammad Husam Radwan 'Alian was a 17 year-old resident of a-Zawayda, Deir al-Balah district, killed on 01.01.2009 in a-Zawayda, Deir al-Balah district, by a missile. He was hit while on his way home with Muhammad Abu Swirah. Apparently, armed militants fired rockets into Israel from the area they were in. 

'Ayesha Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 2 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. She was the daughter of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. She was killed along with 16 members of her family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave. 

Maryam Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 9 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. She was the daughter of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. She was killed along with 15 members of her family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave. 


B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities



Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlawful killing is nor murder, you idiot.
> 
> Any killing of a human being by other human being is "unlawful"! havn't you passed 1st grade? Still doesn't make it murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud baby killer, murder is an unlawful killing. Look it up in a dictionary. And to take it one step further, Israel's killings are murder because they are unlawful killings under The Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Murder- killing with intention to kill when having means an opportunity, and doing so while not being provoked.
> 
> THAT is the definision of killing, MORON.
> 
> Not something you pull out of your head just to suit your biased thinking.
Click to expand...


This may be difficult for you, but unlawful killings are murder. 

Confess the murders of Zionism!

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDF soldiers are not allowed to get interviewed unless the system gives them the OK to do so.
> 
> And I find it hard to believe that they'll gives the "exclusive" to Anti-Israeli media, of all places.
> 
> Who's behind the well paid film, Loinly? Why don't you tell us all?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they withheld their names, so they would be able to speak freely about the crap they did and the nightmares they must live with from now on.
> 
> If you ever knew any Vietnam Vets, you'd know what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...


So none of 'em is thinking about running for Knesset?   I guess if they were, they'd have made sure to testify on camera in public about exaggerated 'atrocities'..........

Speaking of Vietnam vets, one John Kerry in particular.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> .......... to start giving commands to other human beings.
> 
> I can only guess she fancies herself an Egyptian, ordering Lipush to 'Confess!'
> 
> Toss a few more drops of that holy water on 'Sherri':  its real 'personality' is finally coming out of the closet now!



I keep having to remind you that your hate filled words say nothing about me, and everything about you!


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proud baby killer, murder is an unlawful killing. Look it up in a dictionary. And to take it one step further, Israel's killings are murder because they are unlawful killings under The Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder- killing with intention to kill when having means an opportunity, and doing so while not being provoked.
> 
> THAT is the definision of killing, MORON.
> 
> Not something you pull out of your head just to suit your biased thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may be difficult for you, but unlawful killings are murder.
> 
> Confess the murders of Zionism!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I confess that you are a delusional woman who needs to be put in a mental asylum, sooner than later


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder- killing with intention to kill when having means an opportunity, and doing so while not being provoked.
> 
> THAT is the definision of killing, MORON.
> 
> Not something you pull out of your head just to suit your biased thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be difficult for you, but unlawful killings are murder.
> 
> Confess the murders of Zionism!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I confess that you are a delusional woman who needs to be put in a mental asylum, sooner than later
Click to expand...

Strange confessions for you to make!


----------



## irosie91

leave sherri alone   ----she is a disappointed woman-----she was hoping to dance on the dead bodies of thousands of  Israeli children ----just like her fellow sluts danced in  Toulouse----when their   BROTHER  --grabbed the hair of a four year old jewess and shot her brains  out FOR ALLAH/ISA


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> leave sherri alone   ----she is a disappointed woman-----she was hoping to dance on the dead bodies of thousands of  Israeli children ----just like her fellow sluts danced in  Toulouse----when their   BROTHER  --grabbed the hair of a four year old jewess and shot her brains  out FOR ALLAH/ISA



Perfect illustration of a Poster projecting their own Hate onto another!


----------



## BecauseIKnow

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leave sherri alone   ----she is a disappointed woman-----she was hoping to dance on the dead bodies of thousands of  Israeli children ----just like her fellow sluts danced in  Toulouse----when their   BROTHER  --grabbed the hair of a four year old jewess and shot her brains  out FOR ALLAH/ISA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect illustration of a Poster projecting their own Hate onto another!
Click to expand...


She makes it like everyone in the world should be held accountable for any crimes, except the "chosen" Israelis. 

Israelis are soooo "innocent" to her, to her Jews should get away with massacres and war crimes. 

Those Israeli criminals that murdered thousands of children over the past decade?

Those are innocent people? The people that start wars and continue a brutal occupation? Is that what she's proud of?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leave sherri alone   ----she is a disappointed woman-----she was hoping to dance on the dead bodies of thousands of  Israeli children ----just like her fellow sluts danced in  Toulouse----when their   BROTHER  --grabbed the hair of a four year old jewess and shot her brains  out FOR ALLAH/ISA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect illustration of a Poster projecting their own Hate onto another!
Click to expand...


Sherri, please look up the word murder and post the definition in your next post, so I could dismantle everything you just said


----------



## irosie91

BecauseIKnow said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leave sherri alone   ----she is a disappointed woman-----she was hoping to dance on the dead bodies of thousands of  Israeli children ----just like her fellow sluts danced in  Toulouse----when their   BROTHER  --grabbed the hair of a four year old jewess and shot her brains  out FOR ALLAH/ISA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect illustration of a Poster projecting their own Hate onto another!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She makes it like everyone in the world should be held accountable for any crimes, except the "chosen" Israelis.
> 
> Israelis are soooo "innocent" to her, to her Jews should get away with massacres and war crimes.
> 
> Those Israeli criminals that murdered thousands of children over the past decade?
> 
> Those are innocent people? The people that start wars and continue a brutal occupation? Is that what she's proud of?
Click to expand...




Try again    'because'     which people had enacted genocides that murdered  HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS    and which sluts and whores DANCE AND ULULATE with joy when one of their brothers  in  nabi ass licking        murders children?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect illustration of a Poster projecting their own Hate onto another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She makes it like everyone in the world should be held accountable for any crimes, except the "chosen" Israelis.
> 
> Israelis are soooo "innocent" to her, to her Jews should get away with massacres and war crimes.
> 
> Those Israeli criminals that murdered thousands of children over the past decade?
> 
> Those are innocent people? The people that start wars and continue a brutal occupation? Is that what she's proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again    'because'     which people had enacted genocides that murdered  HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS    and which sluts and whores DANCE AND ULULATE with joy when one of their brothers  in  nabi ass licking        murders children?
Click to expand...


Typical deflection. Ignore Jewish crimes and spam hate site slogans.

It's amazing you people get away with this supremacy. 

You're all over this board telling us how "innocent" Israel is. 

Poor Israel. They're not allowed to kill thousands of Palestinians with their billion dollar weapons.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leave sherri alone   ----she is a disappointed woman-----she was hoping to dance on the dead bodies of thousands of  Israeli children ----just like her fellow sluts danced in  Toulouse----when their   BROTHER  --grabbed the hair of a four year old jewess and shot her brains  out FOR ALLAH/ISA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect illustration of a Poster projecting their own Hate onto another!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri, please look up the word murder and post the definition in your next post, so I could dismantle everything you just said
Click to expand...

I dont take orders from you, a straightforward dictionary definition of murder is an unlawful killing. All you then do is find applicable laws that address unlawful killings, like The Fourth Geneva Convention. does.


----------



## kvetch

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proud baby killer, murder is an unlawful killing. Look it up in a dictionary. And to take it one step further, Israel's killings are murder because they are unlawful killings under The Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder- killing with intention to kill when having means an opportunity, and doing so while not being provoked.
> 
> THAT is the definision of killing, MORON.
> 
> Not something you pull out of your head just to suit your biased thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may be difficult for you, but unlawful killings are murder.
> 
> Confess the murders of Zionism!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

*first confess hamas are murderers

THEN SOME ZIONUTS MAY OBLIGE YOU*


----------



## kvetch

*APN's daily news review from Israel
Monday November 26, 2012

Quote of the day:*

"I am the leader of Hamas.* I tell you and the whole world, we are ready to resort to a peaceful way, without blood and weapons* as long as we attain our Palestinian demands: a Palestinian state and the ending of the occupation and the (West Bank separation) wall."

Khaled Mashaal says in an interview with CNN - largely ignored by the Israeli media.**


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> becauseiknow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> perfect illustration of a poster projecting their own hate onto another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she makes it like everyone in the world should be held accountable for any crimes, except the "chosen" israelis.
> 
> Israelis are soooo "innocent" to her, to her jews should get away with massacres and war crimes.
> 
> Those israeli criminals that murdered thousands of children over the past decade?
> 
> Those are innocent people? The people that start wars and continue a brutal occupation? Is that what she's proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try again    'because'     which people had enacted genocides that murdered  hundreds of millions    and which sluts and whores dance and ululate with joy when one of their brothers  in  nabi ass licking        murders children?
Click to expand...

*rosie mata ji

g'devening my darling yiddische mama

mamzer has been very busy mamzering around

reconnected with long-lost motek in india

ana bahebik  xxxx*


----------



## irosie91

good boy   my darling mamzer------remember----many mamzers have contributed to the welfare of mankind


----------



## docmauser1

BecauseIKnow said:


> _Poor Israel. They're not allowed to kill thousands of Palestinians with their billion dollar weapons._


Very much true, indeed.


----------



## irosie91

docmauser1 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Poor Israel. They're not allowed to kill thousands of Palestinians with their billion dollar weapons._
> 
> 
> 
> Very much true, indeed.
Click to expand...


Very true    Doc------Israel has the ABILITY to kill millions-----but does not----while the 
ISA-RESPECTERS    have killed HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS--with far lesser resources-----those who  DESIRE TO KILL    do ---kill       The muslims who murdered more than two million armenian christians did so with knives and clubs  ----same is true of the murder of millions of Biafrans  and east pakistanis-----both muslim and hindu-----the "ISA RESPECTERS'   also murdered via the   ISA RESPECTING    inquisition and its  "philosophy"  thru out the world     ----HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS ----even the  "isa respecting"    Hernan Cortez----at the direction of   SAINT QUEEN ISABELLA OF SPAIN   murdered in the name  of  "ISA"  in the Americas in order to gain GOLD ----for the  ISA RESPECTING WORLD


----------



## AnjelicaT

Intense said:


> *Just a Reminder. Posting of Morbid Graphic Images and or Videos, are in Violation of Board Policy. That includes Quoted Posts and Link Backs on the Site. Offending Posts will be Removed.*



I for one would appreciate.an end to Sherris continuous spamming of gory pics of dead children all over this board.  It is hugely disrespectful to the dead imho, and she is simply using these gory pics as a weapon to score points without any consideration whatsoever for those who have suffered or anyone else.  It is disgraceful behaviour IMO.


----------



## AbeBird

Israel can kill millions, but doesn't.
Arab Palestinian can't kill millions, though they are killing as many as they can....


----------



## AbeBird

AnjelicaT said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would appreciate.an end to Sherris continuous spamming of gory pics of dead children all over this board.  It is hugely disrespectful to the dead imho, and she is simply using these gory pics as a weapon to score points without any consideration whatsoever for those who have suffered or anyone else.  It is disgraceful behaviour IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs kill Israeli civilians by purpose. Sherris' photoes are not from Gaz, but from Syria, Iraq and Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


----------



## AbeBird

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here are Israel's murders of civilians in one day alone during Cast Lead, the day was January 1, 2009. None of these killed were participants in the hostilities.
> 
> These children will never be forgotten, the Middle East is changing, every day that passes brings us more changes.
> 
> Ghassan Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 16 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, injured on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet, and died on 02.01.2009.
> 
> 
> Zeinab Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was an 8 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet.
> 
> Rim Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 4 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet.
> 
> Aya Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was an 11 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet.
> 
> 'Abd al-Qader Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was an 11 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet.
> 
> 'Abd a-Rahman Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was the 5 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet.
> 
> The children above were all  the children of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. He was killed along with 15 members of his family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave.
> 
> 'Uyun Jihad Yusef a-Nasleh was a 15 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a missile. She was killed with her infant brother while at home with her family in a-Nada Towers.
> 
> al-Mu'iz Ldin Allah Jihad Yusef a-Nasleh was a 2 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a missile. He was killed with his sister while at home with his family in a-Nada Towers.
> 
> Osamah Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 2 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. He was the son of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. He was killed along with 15 members of his family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave.
> 
> Ass'ad Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 1 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. He was the son of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. He was killed along with 15 members of his family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave.
> 
> Halimah Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 4 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet.  She was the daughter of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. She was killed along with 15 members of her family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave.
> 
> Muhammad Husam Radwan 'Alian was a 17 year-old resident of a-Zawayda, Deir al-Balah district, killed on 01.01.2009 in a-Zawayda, Deir al-Balah district, by a missile. He was hit while on his way home with Muhammad Abu Swirah. Apparently, armed militants fired rockets into Israel from the area they were in.
> 
> 'Ayesha Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 2 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. She was the daughter of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. She was killed along with 16 members of her family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave.
> 
> Maryam Nizar 'Abd al-Qader Rayan was a 9 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 01.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by shelling, from a fighter jet. She was the daughter of Nizar Rayan, a senior Hamas official. She was killed along with 15 members of her family when the family's house was bombed. The army contends that the house was used to store ammunition and a tunnel had been built under it. The army warned the family, but they refused to leave.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Even Goldstones anti-Israel commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of these names were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in Shiffa hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> That is forbidden to be interviewed to the media unless the system allowes it. Hiding the name has nothing to do with it.


When the system is morally corrupt and is forcing them to do acts of violence that are so disgusting to a persons sense of right and wrong, they have to speak out to someone, in order to deal with the pain of what they have to live with. Of what they went through.  

_*"The hottest places in hell are reserved for those who see injustice and remain silent."*_

I don't give a shit, what your leaders forbid. The Gestapo told their troops, not to tell people about the Holocaust. They didn't want to deal with the bad pub.  But people of concience do speak out. Like Nam Vets after the Mai Lei Massacre.  After 15 years of that shit, everyone started speaking out.




Lipush said:


> Who cares about Vietnam Vets? I'm talking about the IDF. each army has their own set of rules about talking to the media.


Fuck your rules!  When you commit atrocities on this level, what you're doing should be opened up for the entire world to see.  And just maybe, the civilized world will get so sick of what you're doing, just like it did 60 years ago, that Israeli's will know what it feels like to have a foreign army occupy their neighborhoods.  

You'll probably go, *"Does that mean we can't kill anymore innocent civilians?"*

*"Harah!"*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just a Reminder. Posting of Morbid Graphic Images and or Videos, are in Violation of Board Policy. That includes Quoted Posts and Link Backs on the Site. Offending Posts will be Removed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would appreciate.an end to Sherris continuous spamming of gory pics of dead children all over this board.  It is hugely disrespectful to the dead imho, and she is simply using these gory pics as a weapon to score points without any consideration whatsoever for those who have suffered or anyone else.  It is disgraceful behaviour IMO.
Click to expand...




I expect when the UN vote takes place, it will be the photo of this baby who all will remember, whose features are etched firmly in their minds and hearts, remembering how he looked in life, before  he was burned to death by an Israeli missile strike on his house in Gaza, remembering how he looked before he was murdered by Israel, one of over one thousand children Israel has murdered since the onset of the First Intifada.

The children Israel has murdered will never be forgotten!

I try to imagine, what if this had happened to my child, and as for all of these children, I simply see these children not just as their children, but as our children! Look what we sit back and watch being done to our children! And for Americans, our taxes fund this Occupation and child killing and murder Israel so eagerly embraces, which to me is disgusting and shameful beyond belief! This must stop!







Sherri


----------



## docmauser1

loinboy said:


> _Fuck your rules!  When you commit atrocities on this level, what you're doing should be opened up for the entire world to see.  And just maybe, the civilized world will get so sick of what you're doing, just like it did 60 years ago, that Israeli's will know what it feels like to have a foreign army occupy their neighborhoods._


Bombastic drivel.


----------



## toastman

docmauser1 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuck your rules!  When you commit atrocities on this level, what you're doing should be opened up for the entire world to see.  And just maybe, the civilized world will get so sick of what you're doing, just like it did 60 years ago, that Israeli's will know what it feels like to have a foreign army occupy their neighborhoods._
> 
> 
> 
> Bombastic drivel.
Click to expand...


loiney is the king of drivel, with his fake compassion for the Palis


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuck your rules!  When you commit atrocities on this level, what you're doing should be opened up for the entire world to see.  And just maybe, the civilized world will get so sick of what you're doing, just like it did 60 years ago, that Israeli's will know what it feels like to have a foreign army occupy their neighborhoods._
> 
> 
> 
> Bombastic drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> loiney is the king of drivel, with his fake compassion for the Palis
Click to expand...

Oh how he loves that word "drivel", it's his favorite word.


----------



## Billo_Really

AnjelicaT said:


> I for one would appreciate.an end to Sherris continuous spamming of gory pics of dead children all over this board.  It is hugely disrespectful to the dead imho, and she is simply using these gory pics as a weapon to score points without any consideration whatsoever for those who have suffered or anyone else.  It is disgraceful behaviour IMO.


If you cared about the dead, why do you do nothing to stop it?


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just a Reminder. Posting of Morbid Graphic Images and or Videos, are in Violation of Board Policy. That includes Quoted Posts and Link Backs on the Site. Offending Posts will be Removed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would appreciate.an end to Sherris continuous spamming of gory pics of dead children all over this board.  It is hugely disrespectful to the dead imho, and she is simply using these gory pics as a weapon to score points without any consideration whatsoever for those who have suffered or anyone else.  It is disgraceful behaviour IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect when the UN vote takes place, it will be the photo of this baby who all will remember, whose features are etched firmly in their minds and hearts, remembering how he looked in life, before  he was burned to death by an Israeli missile strike on his house in Gaza, remembering how he looked before he was murdered by Israel, one of over one thousand children Israel has murdered since the onset of the First Intifada.
> 
> The children Israel has murdered will never be forgotten!
> 
> I try to imagine, what if this had happened to my child, and as for all of these children, I simply see these children not just as their children, but as our children! Look what we sit back and watch being done to our children! And for Americans, our taxes fund this Occupation and child killing and murder Israel so eagerly embraces, which to me is disgusting and shameful beyond belief! This must stop!
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Stick a sock in it, sherri. Your fake indignation and even more fake compassion isn't fooling me.  You shamelessly abuse the dead and the suffering day in and day out, using the gory images you love so very much as a weapon with which to indulge in your favourite pastime, Jew bashing.  I'm happy to see you taking note of the reminder.  Now maybe we can all get on with debate rather than having to wade through yor incessant and abusive gore riddled offerings first.  You are one sick woman.


----------



## Billo_Really

AnjelicaT said:


> Stick a sock in it, sherri. Your fake indignation and even more fake compassion isn't fooling me.  You shamelessly abuse the dead and the suffering day in and day out, using the gory images you love so very much as a weapon with which to indulge in your favourite pastime, Jew bashing.  I'm happy to see you taking note of the reminder.  Now maybe we can all get on with debate rather than having to wade through yor incessant and abusive gore riddled offerings first.  You are one sick woman.


All your anger is directed at the whistleblower and not at the ones committing the crimes.


----------



## AnjelicaT

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick a sock in it, sherri. Your fake indignation and even more fake compassion isn't fooling me. You shamelessly abuse the dead and the suffering day in and day out, using the gory images you love so very much as a weapon with which to indulge in your favourite pastime, Jew bashing. I'm happy to see you taking note of the reminder. Now maybe we can all get on with debate rather than having to wade through yor incessant and abusive gore riddled offerings first. You are one sick woman.
> 
> 
> 
> All your anger is directed at the whistleblower and not at the ones committing the crimes.
Click to expand...

 

Not so, Loinboy.  I despise the Hamas terrorists even more than I do their useful idiots.  I'd have thought you'd have noticed that by now


----------



## Billo_Really

AnjelicaT said:


> Not so, Loinboy.  I despise the Hamas terrorists even more than I do their useful idiots.  I'd have thought you'd have noticed that by now


But you think nothing of the IDF shooting at their fisherman.

What does fishing have to do with terrorism?


----------



## AnjelicaT

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bombastic drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loiney is the king of drivel, with his fake compassion for the Palis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how he loves that word "drivel", it's his favorite word.
Click to expand...

 

Its a great word


----------



## Billo_Really

AnjelicaT said:


> Its a great word


Obviously, I have no argument there.

Hey, what do you think of my new pick-up line?

_*"C'mon here!"*_


----------



## AnjelicaT

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would appreciate.an end to Sherris continuous spamming of gory pics of dead children all over this board. It is hugely disrespectful to the dead imho, and she is simply using these gory pics as a weapon to score points without any consideration whatsoever for those who have suffered or anyone else. It is disgraceful behaviour IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> If you cared about the dead, why do you do nothing to stop it?
Click to expand...

 
If I could put an end to Hamas and their terrorism, beleive me, I would.


----------



## AnjelicaT

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so, Loinboy. I despise the Hamas terrorists even more than I do their useful idiots. I'd have thought you'd have noticed that by now
> 
> 
> 
> But you think nothing of the IDF shooting at their fisherman.
> 
> What does fishing have to do with terrorism?
Click to expand...

 

Now, I've told you before, Loinboy, if you are going to pluck examples of alleged wrongdoings out of the ether, at least do us all the courtesy of providing a link, then we will have a discussion on our hands.  But you never do.  You do these drivebys and never come up with the goods when asked. You will have to provide examples I'm afraid, then we can discuss them.  For all I know, your 'fishermen' were operating where they should not have been, they could have been smuggling weapons for all I know.  They could have been suspected of smuggling weapons for all I know. 
So,  pretty please.


----------



## AnjelicaT

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great word
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, I have no argument there.
> 
> Hey, what do you think of my new pick-up line?
> 
> _*"C'mon here!"*_
Click to expand...

 

 ? dare I say its a teeny weeny bit ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just a Reminder. Posting of Morbid Graphic Images and or Videos, are in Violation of Board Policy. That includes Quoted Posts and Link Backs on the Site. Offending Posts will be Removed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would appreciate.an end to Sherris continuous spamming of gory pics of dead children all over this board.  It is hugely disrespectful to the dead imho, and she is simply using these gory pics as a weapon to score points without any consideration whatsoever for those who have suffered or anyone else.  It is disgraceful behaviour IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect when the UN vote takes place, it will be the photo of this baby who all will remember, whose features are etched firmly in their minds and hearts, remembering how he looked in life, before  he was burned to death by an Israeli missile strike on his house in Gaza, remembering how he looked before he was murdered by Israel, one of over one thousand children Israel has murdered since the onset of the First Intifada.
> 
> The children Israel has murdered will never be forgotten!
> 
> I try to imagine, what if this had happened to my child, and as for all of these children, I simply see these children not just as their children, but as our children! Look what we sit back and watch being done to our children! And for Americans, our taxes fund this Occupation and child killing and murder Israel so eagerly embraces, which to me is disgusting and shameful beyond belief! This must stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Anjelica Stated:

Stick a sock in it, sherri. Your fake indignation and even more fake compassion isn't fooling me. You shamelessly abuse the dead and the suffering day in and day out, using the gory images you love so very much as a weapon with which to indulge in your favourite pastime, Jew bashing. I'm happy to see you taking note of the reminder. Now maybe we can all get on with debate rather than having to wade through yor incessant and abusive gore riddled offerings first. You are one sick woman

Sherri's Response!

That baby above is a real baby Israel murdered, he was created in the image of God, he was loved by God, he left behind a father who was devastated, some of us care about him and what happened to him, like me and some other posters here. 

And I am so Thankful to God I don't defend the killing of that child the way Zionist Haters like you do, that I do not celebrate the death of childrern in Gaza the way you do! 

More Photos for you, dear, of a family mourning a child's death who they are burying, the death you are celebrating!

Some of us value Life, others like Zionists like you, celebrate the death of babies like Omar!

Respects: Today was the funeral of 11-month-old Omar al-Masharawi killed by Israeli airstrike in Gaza City







The Israeli airstrike on Omar's home also killed his sister in law who was 6 months pregnant and injured an older brother of Omar. I just read from the article below, a post in the comments, that the baby's uncle who had been injured in the airstrike has now died. Isreal's unalwful targeted assassination attempt to kill  Omar's journalist father (he was a Palestinian journalist for the BBC) has now taken the life of 3 innocent civilians. War crimes like this that kill civilians need to be talked about, until the war criminals pay for their crimes!

Washington Post defends image of Gaza child's killing after complaints from 'Jews in large numbers'

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would appreciate.an end to Sherris continuous spamming of gory pics of dead children all over this board. It is hugely disrespectful to the dead imho, and she is simply using these gory pics as a weapon to score points without any consideration whatsoever for those who have suffered or anyone else. It is disgraceful behaviour IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect when the UN vote takes place, it will be the photo of this baby who all will remember, whose features are etched firmly in their minds and hearts, remembering how he looked in life, before he was burned to death by an Israeli missile strike on his house in Gaza, remembering how he looked before he was murdered by Israel, one of over one thousand children Israel has murdered since the onset of the First Intifada.
> 
> The children Israel has murdered will never be forgotten!
> 
> I try to imagine, what if this had happened to my child, and as for all of these children, I simply see these children not just as their children, but as our children! Look what we sit back and watch being done to our children! And for Americans, our taxes fund this Occupation and child killing and murder Israel so eagerly embraces, which to me is disgusting and shameful beyond belief! This must stop!
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anjelica Stated:
> 
> Stick a sock in it, sherri. Your fake indignation and even more fake compassion isn't fooling me. You shamelessly abuse the dead and the suffering day in and day out, using the gory images you love so very much as a weapon with which to indulge in your favourite pastime, Jew bashing. I'm happy to see you taking note of the reminder. Now maybe we can all get on with debate rather than having to wade through yor incessant and abusive gore riddled offerings first. You are one sick woman
> 
> Sherri's Response!
> 
> That baby above is a real baby Israel murdered, he was created in the image of God, he was loved by God, he left behind a father who was devastated, some of us care about him and what happened to him, like me and some other posters here.
> 
> And I am so Thankful to God I don't defend the killing of that child the way Zionist Haters like you do, that I do not celebrate the death of childrern in Gaza the way you do!
> 
> More Photos for you, dear, of a family mourning a child's death who they are burying, the death you are celebrating!
> 
> Some of us value Life, others like Zionists like you, celebrate the death of babies like Omar!
> 
> Respects: Today was the funeral of 11-month-old Omar al-Masharawi killed by Israeli airstrike in Gaza City
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli airstrike on Omar's home also killed his sister in law who was 6 months pregnant and injured an older brother of Omar. I just read from the article below, a post in the comments, that the baby's uncle who had been injured in the airstrike has now died. Isreal's unalwful targeted assassination attempt to kill Omar's journalist father (he was a Palestinian journalist for the BBC) has now taken the life of 3 innocent civilians. War crimes like this that kill civilians need to be talked about, until the war criminals pay for their crimes!
> 
> Washington Post defends image of Gaza child's killing after complaints from 'Jews in large numbers'
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

 
How you expect anyone at all to believe you are anything other than a foaming at the mouth rabid and mendacious nut as opposed to someone who is following Jesus is beyond me.  You do realise that Jesus is unlikely to have countenenced lying, and that he wouldn't approve of the lies you post about people on here ad nauseum, don't you, antichrist?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect when the UN vote takes place, it will be the photo of this baby who all will remember, whose features are etched firmly in their minds and hearts, remembering how he looked in life, before he was burned to death by an Israeli missile strike on his house in Gaza, remembering how he looked before he was murdered by Israel, one of over one thousand children Israel has murdered since the onset of the First Intifada.
> 
> The children Israel has murdered will never be forgotten!
> 
> I try to imagine, what if this had happened to my child, and as for all of these children, I simply see these children not just as their children, but as our children! Look what we sit back and watch being done to our children! And for Americans, our taxes fund this Occupation and child killing and murder Israel so eagerly embraces, which to me is disgusting and shameful beyond belief! This must stop!
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anjelica Stated:
> 
> Stick a sock in it, sherri. Your fake indignation and even more fake compassion isn't fooling me. You shamelessly abuse the dead and the suffering day in and day out, using the gory images you love so very much as a weapon with which to indulge in your favourite pastime, Jew bashing. I'm happy to see you taking note of the reminder. Now maybe we can all get on with debate rather than having to wade through yor incessant and abusive gore riddled offerings first. You are one sick woman
> 
> Sherri's Response!
> 
> That baby above is a real baby Israel murdered, he was created in the image of God, he was loved by God, he left behind a father who was devastated, some of us care about him and what happened to him, like me and some other posters here.
> 
> And I am so Thankful to God I don't defend the killing of that child the way Zionist Haters like you do, that I do not celebrate the death of childrern in Gaza the way you do!
> 
> More Photos for you, dear, of a family mourning a child's death who they are burying, the death you are celebrating!
> 
> Some of us value Life, others like Zionists like you, celebrate the death of babies like Omar!
> 
> Respects: Today was the funeral of 11-month-old Omar al-Masharawi killed by Israeli airstrike in Gaza City
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli airstrike on Omar's home also killed his sister in law who was 6 months pregnant and injured an older brother of Omar. I just read from the article below, a post in the comments, that the baby's uncle who had been injured in the airstrike has now died. Isreal's unalwful targeted assassination attempt to kill Omar's journalist father (he was a Palestinian journalist for the BBC) has now taken the life of 3 innocent civilians. War crimes like this that kill civilians need to be talked about, until the war criminals pay for their crimes!
> 
> Washington Post defends image of Gaza child's killing after complaints from 'Jews in large numbers'
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you expect anyone at all to believe you are anything other than a foaming at the mouth rabid and mendacious nut as opposed to someone who is following Jesus is beyond me.  You do realise that Jesus is unlikely to have countenenced lying, and that he wouldn't approve of the lies you post about people on here ad nauseum, don't you, antichrist?
Click to expand...


Dear, Your words speak all about the Hate in your Heart,, let it go, we choose to love or we choose to hate, children in Gaza are loved by God, too!


----------



## SAYIT

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great word
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, I have no argument there.
> 
> Hey, what do you think of my new pick-up line?
> 
> _*"C'mon here!"*_
Click to expand...


Is it true you come from a place where men are men and sheep are nervous?


----------



## AnjelicaT

SAYIT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great word
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, I have no argument there.
> 
> Hey, what do you think of my new pick-up line?
> 
> _*"C'mon here!"*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it true you come from a place where men are men and sheep are nervous?
Click to expand...

 
Lol


----------



## SAYIT

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect when the UN vote takes place, it will be the photo of this baby who all will remember, whose features are etched firmly in their minds and hearts, remembering how he looked in life, before he was burned to death by an Israeli missile strike on his house in Gaza, remembering how he looked before he was murdered by Israel, one of over one thousand children Israel has murdered since the onset of the First Intifada.
> 
> The children Israel has murdered will never be forgotten!
> 
> I try to imagine, what if this had happened to my child, and as for all of these children, I simply see these children not just as their children, but as our children! Look what we sit back and watch being done to our children! And for Americans, our taxes fund this Occupation and child killing and murder Israel so eagerly embraces, which to me is disgusting and shameful beyond belief! This must stop!
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anjelica Stated:
> 
> Stick a sock in it, sherri. Your fake indignation and even more fake compassion isn't fooling me. You shamelessly abuse the dead and the suffering day in and day out, using the gory images you love so very much as a weapon with which to indulge in your favourite pastime, Jew bashing. I'm happy to see you taking note of the reminder. Now maybe we can all get on with debate rather than having to wade through yor incessant and abusive gore riddled offerings first. You are one sick woman
> 
> Sherri's Response!
> 
> That baby above is a real baby Israel murdered, he was created in the image of God, he was loved by God, he left behind a father who was devastated, some of us care about him and what happened to him, like me and some other posters here.
> 
> And I am so Thankful to God I don't defend the killing of that child the way Zionist Haters like you do, that I do not celebrate the death of childrern in Gaza the way you do!
> 
> More Photos for you, dear, of a family mourning a child's death who they are burying, the death you are celebrating!
> 
> Some of us value Life, others like Zionists like you, celebrate the death of babies like Omar!
> 
> Respects: Today was the funeral of 11-month-old Omar al-Masharawi killed by Israeli airstrike in Gaza City
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli airstrike on Omar's home also killed his sister in law who was 6 months pregnant and injured an older brother of Omar. I just read from the article below, a post in the comments, that the baby's uncle who had been injured in the airstrike has now died. Isreal's unalwful targeted assassination attempt to kill Omar's journalist father (he was a Palestinian journalist for the BBC) has now taken the life of 3 innocent civilians. War crimes like this that kill civilians need to be talked about, until the war criminals pay for their crimes!
> 
> Washington Post defends image of Gaza child's killing after complaints from 'Jews in large numbers'
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you expect anyone at all to believe you are anything other than a foaming at the mouth rabid and mendacious nut as opposed to someone who is following Jesus is beyond me.  You do realise that Jesus is unlikely to have countenenced lying, and that he wouldn't approve of the lies you post about people on here ad nauseum, don't you, antichrist?
Click to expand...


I've often wondered how those who hate can believe they are serving God and in Sherri's case I firmly believe she doesn't care about God enough to even think about it.


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anjelica Stated:
> 
> Stick a sock in it, sherri. Your fake indignation and even more fake compassion isn't fooling me. You shamelessly abuse the dead and the suffering day in and day out, using the gory images you love so very much as a weapon with which to indulge in your favourite pastime, Jew bashing. I'm happy to see you taking note of the reminder. Now maybe we can all get on with debate rather than having to wade through yor incessant and abusive gore riddled offerings first. You are one sick woman
> 
> Sherri's Response!
> 
> That baby above is a real baby Israel murdered, he was created in the image of God, he was loved by God, he left behind a father who was devastated, some of us care about him and what happened to him, like me and some other posters here.
> 
> And I am so Thankful to God I don't defend the killing of that child the way Zionist Haters like you do, that I do not celebrate the death of childrern in Gaza the way you do!
> 
> More Photos for you, dear, of a family mourning a child's death who they are burying, the death you are celebrating!
> 
> Some of us value Life, others like Zionists like you, celebrate the death of babies like Omar!
> 
> Respects: Today was the funeral of 11-month-old Omar al-Masharawi killed by Israeli airstrike in Gaza City
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli airstrike on Omar's home also killed his sister in law who was 6 months pregnant and injured an older brother of Omar. I just read from the article below, a post in the comments, that the baby's uncle who had been injured in the airstrike has now died. Isreal's unalwful targeted assassination attempt to kill Omar's journalist father (he was a Palestinian journalist for the BBC) has now taken the life of 3 innocent civilians. War crimes like this that kill civilians need to be talked about, until the war criminals pay for their crimes!
> 
> Washington Post defends image of Gaza child's killing after complaints from 'Jews in large numbers'
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you expect anyone at all to believe you are anything other than a foaming at the mouth rabid and mendacious nut as opposed to someone who is following Jesus is beyond me. You do realise that Jesus is unlikely to have countenenced lying, and that he wouldn't approve of the lies you post about people on here ad nauseum, don't you, antichrist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear, Your words speak all about the Hate in your Heart,, let it go, we choose to love or we choose to hate, children in Gaza are loved by God, too!
Click to expand...

 
I have no doubt if there is a G-d s/he loves all children, antichrist.  Its a great pity you don't follow in His/Her footsteps but instead support and propagandise for the very people who are getting them killed and hurt.  When did you decide it was OK to sacrifice gazan children and use and abuse them in order to pursue your rabid hatred of Jews?


----------



## kvetch

hi long lost anjel

how are you

been v. busy but freer right now

i see you and our beloved R are still boozin the sherri

aint you both drunk enogh????

liked what you said, tho!

more "focussed" on the sherry  god hot spots than before!

xx


----------



## Hossfly

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> She makes it like everyone in the world should be held accountable for any crimes, except the "chosen" Israelis.
> 
> Israelis are soooo "innocent" to her, to her Jews should get away with massacres and war crimes.
> 
> Those Israeli criminals that murdered thousands of children over the past decade?
> 
> Those are innocent people? The people that start wars and continue a brutal occupation? Is that what she's proud of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again    'because'     which people had enacted genocides that murdered  HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS    and which sluts and whores DANCE AND ULULATE with joy when one of their brothers  in  nabi ass licking        murders children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical deflection. Ignore Jewish crimes and spam hate site slogans.
> 
> It's amazing you people get away with this supremacy.
> 
> You're all over this board telling us how "innocent" Israel is.
> 
> Poor Israel. They're not allowed to kill thousands of Palestinians with their billion dollar weapons.
Click to expand...

I would imagine that Baghad Bob would like us to overlook what his fellow Muslims are doing to innocent others in the world today.  He only wants us to look at one tiny area of the Middle East, when his murderous Muslim brethren are busy murdering in other places in the Middle East as well as Southeast Asia and Africa.  As far as weapons are concerned.........  (It appears that Iran has no concern about fellow Shiites being killed in Pakistan or else they would be arming them instead).

israel today | Israel News | Reports: Iran feverishly rearming Hamas - israel today | Israel News


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......... to start giving commands to other human beings.
> 
> I can only guess she fancies herself an Egyptian, ordering Lipush to 'Confess!'
> 
> Toss a few more drops of that holy water on 'Sherri':  its real 'personality' is finally coming out of the closet now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep having to remind you that your hate filled words say nothing about me, and everything about you!
Click to expand...

Don't worry, Marg, it tells us a lot about Sherri and her hate since she is not on any message boards condemning what Muslims are doing to others.  There are no Jews involved in these atrocities so she doesn't concern herself about these atrocities.   
Pakistan: Children Among Dead After Taliban Targets Shias Eurasia Review


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SAYIT said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anjelica Stated:
> 
> Stick a sock in it, sherri. Your fake indignation and even more fake compassion isn't fooling me. You shamelessly abuse the dead and the suffering day in and day out, using the gory images you love so very much as a weapon with which to indulge in your favourite pastime, Jew bashing. I'm happy to see you taking note of the reminder. Now maybe we can all get on with debate rather than having to wade through yor incessant and abusive gore riddled offerings first. You are one sick woman
> 
> Sherri's Response!
> 
> That baby above is a real baby Israel murdered, he was created in the image of God, he was loved by God, he left behind a father who was devastated, some of us care about him and what happened to him, like me and some other posters here.
> 
> And I am so Thankful to God I don't defend the killing of that child the way Zionist Haters like you do, that I do not celebrate the death of childrern in Gaza the way you do!
> 
> More Photos for you, dear, of a family mourning a child's death who they are burying, the death you are celebrating!
> 
> Some of us value Life, others like Zionists like you, celebrate the death of babies like Omar!
> 
> Respects: Today was the funeral of 11-month-old Omar al-Masharawi killed by Israeli airstrike in Gaza City
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli airstrike on Omar's home also killed his sister in law who was 6 months pregnant and injured an older brother of Omar. I just read from the article below, a post in the comments, that the baby's uncle who had been injured in the airstrike has now died. Isreal's unalwful targeted assassination attempt to kill Omar's journalist father (he was a Palestinian journalist for the BBC) has now taken the life of 3 innocent civilians. War crimes like this that kill civilians need to be talked about, until the war criminals pay for their crimes!
> 
> Washington Post defends image of Gaza child's killing after complaints from 'Jews in large numbers'
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you expect anyone at all to believe you are anything other than a foaming at the mouth rabid and mendacious nut as opposed to someone who is following Jesus is beyond me.  You do realise that Jesus is unlikely to have countenenced lying, and that he wouldn't approve of the lies you post about people on here ad nauseum, don't you, antichrist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've often wondered how those who hate can believe they are serving God and in Sherri's case I firmly believe she doesn't care about God enough to even think about it.
Click to expand...


SAYIT,

Caring about children Israel is targeting and murdering is not hate, it is love, that comes from God. I cannot say the same for those defending these child murders, there is nothing of God in that!

Sherri


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you expect anyone at all to believe you are anything other than a foaming at the mouth rabid and mendacious nut as opposed to someone who is following Jesus is beyond me.  You do realise that Jesus is unlikely to have countenenced lying, and that he wouldn't approve of the lies you post about people on here ad nauseum, don't you, antichrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered how those who hate can believe they are serving God and in Sherri's case I firmly believe she doesn't care about God enough to even think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SAYIT,
> 
> Caring about children Israel is targeting and murdering is not hate, it is love, that comes from God. I cannot say the same for those defending these child murders, there is nothing of God in that!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Then why do you defend Hamas?


----------



## kvetch

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......... to start giving commands to other human beings.
> 
> I can only guess she fancies herself an Egyptian, ordering Lipush to 'Confess!'
> 
> Toss a few more drops of that holy water on 'Sherri':  its real 'personality' is finally coming out of the closet now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep having to remind you that your hate filled words say nothing about me, and everything about you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, Marg, it tells us a lot about Sherri and her hate since she is not on any message boards condemning what Muslims are doing to others.  There are no Jews involved in these atrocities so she doesn't concern herself about these atrocities.
> Pakistan: Children Among Dead After Taliban Targets Shias Eurasia Review
Click to expand...

hossy bear

in your own pricelless lingo

why do you keep on babbling about the wicked pak taliban

dont you have a more "local" taliban to kvetch at???

surely just sherri and Bikoz get just a lil bit boring?

how about the more rigid of our fellow zionuts for a cghange

they would benefit far far more from your cuttin wit than those 2

be a devil, hoosy bear.......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you expect anyone at all to believe you are anything other than a foaming at the mouth rabid and mendacious nut as opposed to someone who is following Jesus is beyond me. You do realise that Jesus is unlikely to have countenenced lying, and that he wouldn't approve of the lies you post about people on here ad nauseum, don't you, antichrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, Your words speak all about the Hate in your Heart,, let it go, we choose to love or we choose to hate, children in Gaza are loved by God, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt if there is a G-d s/he loves all children, antichrist.  Its a great pity you don't follow in His/Her footsteps but instead support and propagandise for the very people who are getting them killed and hurt.  When did you decide it was OK to sacrifice gazan children and use and abuse them in order to pursue your rabid hatred of Jews?
Click to expand...


Dear, the thread is about Israel's killing of children in Gaza, Israel is the one killing the children, and the children being killed are Palestinian children, 43 killed is the last figure I read, in an 8 day operation. No Israeli children died. The killers of these children are not the victims, why cannot your mind comprehend that? Could it be hate for Muslims, hate in your heart and your mind and your soul, that blinds you to these truths? We choose to love or hate? It's your choice! And calling me names changes none of this! Now, have a good day, dear. You might take a moment to think about this baby whose murder you keep defending before you go to sleep tonight! We choose whether we defend Zionist unlawful killings of children and civilians, you can stop doing it anytime you choose.











Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered how those who hate can believe they are serving God and in Sherri's case I firmly believe she doesn't care about God enough to even think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT,
> 
> Caring about children Israel is targeting and murdering is not hate, it is love, that comes from God. I cannot say the same for those defending these child murders, there is nothing of God in that!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why do you defend Hamas?
Click to expand...


I do not.

Criticizing Israel's killings of Palestinian children is not defense of Hamas.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB40B2HBH4o]Free Palestine by The eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

These children from Gaza were killed on January 2, 2009, by Israel, none were participating in the hostilities when killed. They were innocent and defenseless children, and they were killed in violation of The Fourth Geneva Convention, that contains provisions protecting civilians in conflicts. Civilians and civilian objects are not proper targets of Israeli strikes. Israel needs to be held accountable for all these killings of Palestinian children, their blood cries out for justice! And the world is fed up with Israel's killing of the children of Palestine, it has been going on for close to 70 years now! The Occupation needs to cease and the children need to stop being targets of Israeli violence!


Muhammad Iyad 'Abd Rabo al-Astal was a 11 year-old resident of al-Qarara, Rafah district, killed on 02.01.2009 in al-Qarara, Rafah district, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). He was killed with two children from his family while playing in the street. 

Hamamdeh Ibrahim 'Ali Mesbeh was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 02.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a shell. He was killed while he was next to his house. 

Sujud Hamdi Jum'ah a-Dardasawi was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 02.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while at her home in a-Shaja'iyah neighborhood. 

'Abd Rabo Iyad 'Abd Rabo al-Astal was a 8 year-old resident of al-Qarara, Rafah district, killed on 02.01.2009 in al-Qarara, Rafah district, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). He was killed with two children from his family while playing in the street. 

'Abd a-Satart Walid 'Abd a-Rahman al-Astal was an 11 year-old resident of al-Qarara, Rafah district, killed on 02.01.2009 in al-Qarara, Rafah district, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). He was killed with two children from his family while playing in the street. 

B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT,
> 
> Caring about children Israel is targeting and murdering is not hate, it is love, that comes from God. I cannot say the same for those defending these child murders, there is nothing of God in that!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you defend Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not.
> 
> Criticizing Israel's killings of Palestinian children is not defense of Hamas.
Click to expand...


Then why have I NEVER seen you post anything related to their killings or attempted killings? The fact that you believe Israel INTENTIONALLY kills civilians shows that you have been brainwashed and that you have NO KNOWLEDGE about Israel or her government policies. Here is one example of MURDER . One of many examples

Murder of Tali Hatuel and her four daughters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lipush

Sherri is Hamas' useful idiot, that's why.


----------



## toastman




----------



## toastman

Don't forget, she was pregnant


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Lipush said:


> Sherri is Hamas' useful idiot, that's why.


----------



## irosie91

Toast----sherri is screaming    PRAISE ISA  AND ALLAH/ISA AKBAR  simultaneously-----from both ends


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT,
> 
> Caring about children Israel is targeting and murdering is not hate, it is love, that comes from God. I cannot say the same for those defending these child murders, there is nothing of God in that!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you defend Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not.
> 
> Criticizing Israel's killings of Palestinian children is not defense of Hamas.
Click to expand...




Sherri,

Hamas operates from civilian areas deliberately in the full realization that any Israeli action  may cause civilian injuries.

The reason they hide behind women and children is to deliberately make martyrs of them, for propaganda purposes.

The source of all the casualties is Hamas not the Israelis.

Hamas are nothing but bloody murderous war criminals!


----------



## BecauseIKnow

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you defend Hamas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not.
> 
> Criticizing Israel's killings of Palestinian children is not defense of Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri,
> 
> Hamas operates from civilian areas deliberately in the full realization that any Israeli action  may cause civilian injuries.
> 
> The reason they hide behind women and children is to deliberately make martyrs of them, for propaganda purposes.
> 
> The source of all the casualties is Hamas not the Israelis.
> 
> Hamas are nothing but bloody murderous war criminals!
Click to expand...


You live in another world. 

Hamas militants operate in tunnels these days, and fire rockets remote control. 

As I said before, the weapons Israel uses can cause damage all around and kill people far away. 

Learn more about shrapnel 

Sometimes Israel purposely targets civilians as well. And sometimes they have no clue what they're bombing and still bomb it, killing civilians. 

I know, it's hard for you to process it that way, thank me later. Skye


----------



## toastman

BecauseIKnow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not.
> 
> Criticizing Israel's killings of Palestinian children is not defense of Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri,
> 
> Hamas operates from civilian areas deliberately in the full realization that any Israeli action  may cause civilian injuries.
> 
> The reason they hide behind women and children is to deliberately make martyrs of them, for propaganda purposes.
> 
> The source of all the casualties is Hamas not the Israelis.
> 
> Hamas are nothing but bloody murderous war criminals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live in another world.
> 
> Hamas militants operate in tunnels these days, and fire rockets remote control.
> 
> As I said before, the weapons Israel uses can cause damage all around and kill people far away.
> 
> Learn more about shrapnel
> 
> Sometimes Israel purposely targets civilians as well. And sometimes they have no clue what they're bombing and still bomb it, killing civilians.
> 
> I know, it's hard for you to process it that way, thank me later. Skye
Click to expand...


Yikes, what a bunch of lies !


----------



## toastman

What benefit does Israel in killing civilians?


----------



## Hossfly

kvetch said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep having to remind you that your hate filled words say nothing about me, and everything about you!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Marg, it tells us a lot about Sherri and her hate since she is not on any message boards condemning what Muslims are doing to others.  There are no Jews involved in these atrocities so she doesn't concern herself about these atrocities.
> Pakistan: Children Among Dead After Taliban Targets Shias Eurasia Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hossy bear
> 
> in your own pricelless lingo
> 
> why do you keep on babbling about the wicked pak taliban
> 
> dont you have a more "local" taliban to kvetch at???
> 
> surely just sherri and Bikoz get just a lil bit boring?
> 
> how about the more rigid of our fellow zionuts for a cghange
> 
> they would benefit far far more from your cuttin wit than those 2
> 
> be a devil, hoosy bear.......
Click to expand...

So, Kvetching Yenta, how about I bring up the good Christians who are being killed by Muslims in Nigeria?  Surely the "good Christian woman" Sherri is all over the Internet condemning what is happening to her fellow Christians not only in Nigeria but in other countries as well.  Perhaps she can clue us in as to which boards she is busy condemning these Muslim.

Eleven dead, 30 injured in Nigeria church attack - FRANCE 24


----------



## Hossfly

eots said:


> Free Palestine by The eots - YouTube


We realize, eots, that you have no gigs so you have all the time in the world to look up things.  You have already pulled up this video before (and no doubt you will pull it up numerous times as is your habit with  your other videos) so how about looking up the group who calls themselves Muslims for Israel and post something about them?  It certainly would be interesting for the readers to hear that there are Muslims who actually stick up for Israel.


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leave sherri alone   ----she is a disappointed woman-----she was hoping to dance on the dead bodies of thousands of  Israeli children ----just like her fellow sluts danced in  Toulouse----when their   BROTHER  --grabbed the hair of a four year old jewess and shot her brains  out FOR ALLAH/ISA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect illustration of a Poster projecting their own Hate onto another!
Click to expand...

Unlike you she is no anti-Semite against Jews by virtue of their birth.


----------



## freedombecki

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you defend Hamas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not.
> 
> Criticizing Israel's killings of Palestinian children is not defense of Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri,
> 
> Hamas operates from civilian areas deliberately in the full realization that any Israeli action  may cause civilian injuries.
> 
> The reason they hide behind women and children is to deliberately make martyrs of them, for propaganda purposes.
> 
> The source of all the casualties is Hamas not the Israelis.
> 
> Hamas are nothing but bloody murderous war criminals!
Click to expand...

Indeed. They further their error by violating the peaceful ways of the Geneva Convention.


----------



## irosie91

Sherri's Response!

That baby above is a real baby Israel "murdered" sic, he was 
created in the image of God


Sherri, clearly, does not know the definition of  MURDER---in 
any case----she has laid a red flag on the REASON one 
rarely sees actual PICTURES of the atrocities she advocates.
It is contrary to  jewish custom and even law---to DISPLAY 
the dead bodies of injured people----in general ---dead 
bodies at all BECAUSE  people are 'created in the image of
G-d    It is for this reason persons of sherrie's 
ilk  like to  display and make public spectacle of their own
dead and even of the murders they accomplish---it 
excites their perverts.   For the record----police departements 
in the USA  actually hide the more gruesome details of crimes 
for the same reason----it is the gruesome details that exicte 
perverts to copy cat crime------Mujahdeen use footage taken
of mutilation murders to  EXCITE FERVOR in their potential
 recruits in the service of  allah/isa

at the risk of exciting   sherrie----I will describe the pictures 
I saw, ----which I saw only for the sake of a teaching 
excercise and not for the  "propaganda"  value so enjoyed 
by adherents of sherrie's creed.

-----victims of nail bombs----little kids----quite well 
appearing but stone cold dead on autopsy tables. 
Autopsy tables have gutters and drains for obvious 
reasons---they are made of metal---stainless steel 
for obvious reasons------one sees their little tender 
brains-----red and liquefied---looking like ketchup 
running down the drainage gutters of the table---so 
rendered for  THE GLORY OF ALLAH/ISA  to sherri's
delight------Sherrie will never see such pictures and 
no one will post them on the internet----because 
doing so is a practice used only by vulgar sluts. 
Those children also had names

a few days ago----hubby mentioned the fact that 
there is no record of the death of his grandfather, 
or the sib born in the shariah shit hole in which he 
was also born.   The prayer book in which his 
father used to write such records was confiscated 
by the friends of sherrie-----and as far as the 
shariah shit hole in which he, himself was born---
he never existed either---even though the fact 
was reported to the "authorities'  when he and his 
sib were born.     A record would have conferred 
British citizenship on him----so why should the 
friends of sherrie even bother to check.  
Some children do not have names according 
to the laws of the ISA REPECTERS---and they 
have no graves either.


----------



## kvetch

*


Lipush said:



			Sherri is Hamas' useful idiot, that's why.
		
Click to expand...

no lipushi motek*

*sherri is israel's useful idiot, 
paid by the internet virtual mossad
to drive sensible people here away from suppporting gaza,*

due to her self righteous repetitions that bore the whole thread
except rosie who loves sherri so so much

but you who always whine without stopping for one day
and complain about poor little israel 

while supporting big big unecessary aggression against gazans
instead of a political solution

*it is indeed your sweet but miss guided self that is hamas's useful idiot.......

because you are saying yourself non stop
exactly  what the gaza-wood sharmutahs are correctly kvetchin about*


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you expect anyone at all to believe you are anything other than a foaming at the mouth rabid and mendacious nut as opposed to someone who is following Jesus is beyond me.  You do realise that Jesus is unlikely to have countenenced lying, and that he wouldn't approve of the lies you post about people on here ad nauseum, don't you, antichrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered how those who hate can believe they are serving God and in Sherri's case I firmly believe she doesn't care about God enough to even think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SAYIT,
> Caring about children Israel is targeting and murdering is not hate, it is love, that comes from God. I cannot say the same for those defending these child murders, there is nothing of God in that!
> Sherri
Click to expand...


You can rationalize your mindless hate anyway you like but it is still just hate.


----------



## Billo_Really

AnjelicaT said:


> Now, I've told you before, Loinboy, if you are going to pluck examples of alleged wrongdoings out of the ether, at least do us all the courtesy of providing a link, then we will have a discussion on our hands.  But you never do.  You do these drivebys and never come up with the goods when asked. You will have to provide examples I'm afraid, then we can discuss them.  For all I know, your 'fishermen' were operating where they should not have been, they could have been smuggling weapons for all I know.  They could have been suspected of smuggling weapons for all I know.
> So,  pretty please.


Here you go!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF3ZMy7ICDY]Israeli Navy shoots at Gaza fishermen and international volunteers - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo1A5MEBfNQ&feature=related]Israel fires at Palestinian fishing boats carrying Int&#39;l act - YouTube[/ame]


Here they are firing at farmers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDD8ANFgwtA]Israeli Occupation Forces Fire on Farmers and Internationals - YouTube[/ame]


Now what do you have to say?


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> You can rationalize your mindless hate anyway you like but it is still just hate.


And you can try until the cows come home to make this an issue about her, but that dog won't ever hunt.  Because the things you say, are more of a reflection on you, than anything that has to do with her.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> What benefit does Israel in killing civilians?


Their plan is to make life so unbearable for Palestinian's, that they'll leave the area they've been living in for the last 1000 years.


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> What benefit does Israel in killing civilians?



silly  toast-----what benefit do vampires and  jews have in ingesting human 
blood.     Ask sherrie----she knows


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> What benefit does Israel in killing civilians?



Collective Punishment - It is punishing the civilian population for electing Hamas and punishing the civilian population for acts of Hamas and militants, by attacking civilians and civilian objects, direct attacks, indiscriminate attacks, and disproportionate attacks. It is unlawful under Article 33 of The Fourth Geneva Convention. International authorities also call the Blockade collective punishment. Collective punishment is a war crime.

An illustration of collective punishment:

"Collective Punishment By Daoud Kuttab

For 14 years, George Qumsieh, a stonecutter, worked to build a three-story stone home in the West Bank town of Beit Sahour. In February 1981, he and his familyhis wife, four daughters, and three sonsmoved into their new home. Nine months later, Israeli soldiers arrived at the home to arrest their youngest son, Walid, age 15. The army accused Walid of having thrown stones at an Israeli military vehicle four days earlier, in which a side window was broken. No soldiers were reported to have been injured in the incident.  The following day, and before the Shin Bet (General Security Service) had completed interrogating Walid, more troops arrived at the Qumsieh home. Ariel Sharon, the newly appointed Likud defense minister had promised an iron fist policy against Palestinians. Members of an Israeli engineering brigade placed the explosives and blew up the Qumsieh stone house. Months later, Walid was sentenced to seven years in jail based on the confession of his friends.

Under the 1949 Geneva Conventions, collective punishments are a war crime. Article 33 of the Fourth Convention states: No protected person may be punished for an offense he or she has not personally committed, and collective penalties and likewise all measures of intimidation or of terrorism are prohibited. Israel, however, does not accept that the Fourth Geneva Convention or the Additional Protocols apply to the West Bank de jure, but says it abides by the humanitarian provisions without specifying what the humanitarian provisions are.  By collective punishment, the drafters of the Geneva Conventions had in mind the reprisal killings of World Wars I and II. In the First World War, Germans executed Belgian villagers in mass retribution for resistance activity. In World War II, Nazis carried out a form of collective punishment to suppress resistance. Entire villages or towns or districts were held responsible for any resistance activity that took place there. The conventions, to counter this, reiterated the principle of individual responsibility. The International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) Commentary to the conventions states that parties to a conflict often would resort to intimidatory measures to terrorize the population in hopes of preventing hostile acts, but such practices strike at guilty and innocent alike. They are opposed to all principles based on humanity and justice.

Crimes of War &#8211; Collective Punishment

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

sherri knows how to cut and paste------and conveniently leaves out the 
thousands of poison nail bombs that preceded the incursion into 
Gaza       Her bretheren are so polite-----they always POLITELY 
provide a dramatic deadly "pretext"  for those israeli "aggressions". 

In order to understand  sherrie-----keep in mind---she supports 
LAWS  which not only prohibit jews from carrying or using 
weapons ----but also laws that prohibit jews from defending 
against    ISA RESPECTER   attacks      See  Justinian Law 
  and shariah  with focus on  DHIMMIA and PACT OF OMAR


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Sherri's Response!
> 
> That baby above is a real baby Israel "murdered" sic, he was
> created in the image of God
> 
> 
> Sherri, clearly, does not know the definition of  MURDER---in
> any case----she has laid a red flag on the REASON one
> rarely sees actual PICTURES of the atrocities she advocates.
> It is contrary to  jewish custom and even law---to DISPLAY
> the dead bodies of injured people----in general ---dead
> bodies at all BECAUSE  people are 'created in the image of
> G-d    It is for this reason persons of sherrie's
> ilk  like to  display and make public spectacle of their own
> dead and even of the murders they accomplish---it
> excites their perverts.   For the record----police departements
> in the USA  actually hide the more gruesome details of crimes
> for the same reason----it is the gruesome details that exicte
> perverts to copy cat crime------Mujahdeen use footage taken
> of mutilation murders to  EXCITE FERVOR in their potential
> recruits in the service of  allah/isa
> 
> at the risk of exciting   sherrie----I will describe the pictures
> I saw, ----which I saw only for the sake of a teaching
> excercise and not for the  "propaganda"  value so enjoyed
> by adherents of sherrie's creed.
> 
> -----victims of nail bombs----little kids----quite well
> appearing but stone cold dead on autopsy tables.
> Autopsy tables have gutters and drains for obvious
> reasons---they are made of metal---stainless steel
> for obvious reasons------one sees their little tender
> brains-----red and liquefied---looking like ketchup
> running down the drainage gutters of the table---so
> rendered for  THE GLORY OF ALLAH/ISA  to sherri's
> delight------Sherrie will never see such pictures and
> no one will post them on the internet----because
> doing so is a practice used only by vulgar sluts.
> Those children also had names
> 
> a few days ago----hubby mentioned the fact that
> there is no record of the death of his grandfather,
> or the sib born in the shariah shit hole in which he
> was also born.   The prayer book in which his
> father used to write such records was confiscated
> by the friends of sherrie-----and as far as the
> shariah shit hole in which he, himself was born---
> he never existed either---even though the fact
> was reported to the "authorities'  when he and his
> sib were born.     A record would have conferred
> British citizenship on him----so why should the
> friends of sherrie even bother to check.
> Some children do not have names according
> to the laws of the ISA REPECTERS---and they
> have no graves either.


What does all of that have to do with Israel's killing of children in Gaza?


----------



## kvetch

*BBC News - Israel and Hamas begin indirect Gaza ceasefire talks

israel and gaza hamas begin talks

is that good, lipushi motek
or do you want more gazans killed to keep you on stolen land??

ASHKELON WAS MAJDAL, A TOTALLY ARAB TOWN UNTIL1948

ZIO-THIEVES CHASED OUT EVERY SING;E ARAB BY 1956

THEN YOU MOVED THERE, MUCH LATER

IT DOESN'T BELONG TO YOU
IT BELONGS TO THE GAZANS WHO WERE EXPELLED BY FORCE

SO LIPUSHI, 

IF YOU WANT TO BE FREE FROM FEAR  
AND DAILY WHINING ABOUT HOW INSECURE YOU FEEL

GIVE YOUR HOUSE /FLAT BACK TO ITS REAL OWNER IN GAZA

OTHERWISE YOU DONT DESERVE TO LIVE IN PEACE

ALL ZIO- THIEVES WILL FACE JUSTICE ONE DAY.......BY HASHEM

AND DONT BLAME HASHEM FOR MAKING YOU A THIEF

HE NEVER PROMISED THAT LAND TO JEWS ALONE

BECAUSE ALL LAND AND  NATURE, TOO 
BELONGS TO GOD AND GODDESS ALONE

NOT TO STOOPID HUMANS
WHO JUST ABUSE AND STEAL IT*


----------



## kvetch

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri's response!
> 
> That baby above is a real baby israel "murdered" sic, he was
> created in the image of god
> 
> 
> sherri, clearly, does not know the definition of  murder---in
> any case----she has laid a red flag on the reason one
> rarely sees actual pictures of the atrocities she advocates.
> It is contrary to  jewish custom and even law---to display
> the dead bodies of injured people----in general ---dead
> bodies at all because  people are 'created in the image of
> g-d    it is for this reason persons of sherrie's
> ilk  like to  display and make public spectacle of their own
> dead and even of the murders they accomplish---it
> excites their perverts.   For the record----police departements
> in the usa  actually hide the more gruesome details of crimes
> for the same reason----it is the gruesome details that exicte
> perverts to copy cat crime------mujahdeen use footage taken
> of mutilation murders to  excite fervor in their potential
> recruits in the service of  allah/isa
> 
> at the risk of exciting   sherrie----i will describe the pictures
> i saw, ----which i saw only for the sake of a teaching
> excercise and not for the  "propaganda"  value so enjoyed
> by adherents of sherrie's creed.
> 
> -----victims of nail bombs----little kids----quite well
> appearing but stone cold dead on autopsy tables.
> Autopsy tables have gutters and drains for obvious
> reasons---they are made of metal---stainless steel
> for obvious reasons------one sees their little tender
> brains-----red and liquefied---looking like ketchup
> running down the drainage gutters of the table---so
> rendered for  the glory of allah/isa  to sherri's
> delight------sherrie will never see such pictures and
> no one will post them on the internet----because
> doing so is a practice used only by vulgar sluts.
> Those children also had names
> 
> a few days ago----hubby mentioned the fact that
> there is no record of the death of his grandfather,
> or the sib born in the shariah shit hole in which he
> was also born.   The prayer book in which his
> father used to write such records was confiscated
> by the friends of sherrie-----and as far as the
> shariah shit hole in which he, himself was born---
> he never existed either---even though the fact
> was reported to the "authorities'  when he and his
> sib were born.     A record would have conferred
> british citizenship on him----so why should the
> friends of sherrie even bother to check.
> Some children do not have names according
> to the laws of the isa repecters---and they
> have no graves either.
> 
> 
> 
> what does all of that have to do with israel's killing of children in gaza?
Click to expand...

sherri:

*and what do you have to do with the killing in gaza either?

All you are doing is helping the zionuts with your self righteous stupidity*


----------



## theliq

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit does Israel in killing civilians?
> 
> 
> 
> Their plan is to make life so unbearable for Palestinian's, that they'll leave the area they've been living in for the last 1000 years.
Click to expand...


IT's MUCH LONGER THAN 1000 YEARS Loiny,they were here before the Romans,long before


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's Response!
> 
> That baby above is a real baby Israel "murdered" sic, he was
> created in the image of God
> 
> 
> Sherri, clearly, does not know the definition of  MURDER---in
> any case----she has laid a red flag on the REASON one
> rarely sees actual PICTURES of the atrocities she advocates.
> It is contrary to  jewish custom and even law---to DISPLAY
> the dead bodies of injured people----in general ---dead
> bodies at all BECAUSE  people are 'created in the image of
> G-d    It is for this reason persons of sherrie's
> ilk  like to  display and make public spectacle of their own
> dead and even of the murders they accomplish---it
> excites their perverts.   For the record----police departements
> in the USA  actually hide the more gruesome details of crimes
> for the same reason----it is the gruesome details that exicte
> perverts to copy cat crime------Mujahdeen use footage taken
> of mutilation murders to  EXCITE FERVOR in their potential
> recruits in the service of  allah/isa
> 
> at the risk of exciting   sherrie----I will describe the pictures
> I saw, ----which I saw only for the sake of a teaching
> excercise and not for the  "propaganda"  value so enjoyed
> by adherents of sherrie's creed.
> 
> -----victims of nail bombs----little kids----quite well
> appearing but stone cold dead on autopsy tables.
> Autopsy tables have gutters and drains for obvious
> reasons---they are made of metal---stainless steel
> for obvious reasons------one sees their little tender
> brains-----red and liquefied---looking like ketchup
> running down the drainage gutters of the table---so
> rendered for  THE GLORY OF ALLAH/ISA  to sherri's
> delight------Sherrie will never see such pictures and
> no one will post them on the internet----because
> doing so is a practice used only by vulgar sluts.
> Those children also had names
> 
> a few days ago----hubby mentioned the fact that
> there is no record of the death of his grandfather,
> or the sib born in the shariah shit hole in which he
> was also born.   The prayer book in which his
> father used to write such records was confiscated
> by the friends of sherrie-----and as far as the
> shariah shit hole in which he, himself was born---
> he never existed either---even though the fact
> was reported to the "authorities'  when he and his
> sib were born.     A record would have conferred
> British citizenship on him----so why should the
> friends of sherrie even bother to check.
> Some children do not have names according
> to the laws of the ISA REPECTERS---and they
> have no graves either.
> 
> 
> 
> What does all of that have to do with Israel's killing of children in Gaza?
Click to expand...


Sherri, reading your posts, I can't wonder but ask if you expect to be taken seriously when you spew such FILTH from your mouth. You continuously accuse others here of being filled with hate, while the only filth that comes from your dirty mouth is anti-semitic SHIT
.Hypocracy at its best


----------



## theliq

kvetch said:


> *BBC News - Israel and Hamas begin indirect Gaza ceasefire talks
> 
> israel and gaza hamas begin talks
> 
> is that good, lipushi motek
> or do you want more gazans killed to keep you on stolen land??
> 
> ASHKELON WAS MAJDAL, A TOTALLY ARAB TOWN UNTIL1948
> 
> ZIO-THIEVES CHASED OUT EVERY SING;E ARAB BY 1956
> 
> THEN YOU MOVED THERE, MUCH LATER
> 
> IT DOESN'T BELONG TO YOU
> IT BELONGS TO THE GAZANS WHO WERE EXPELLED BY FORCE
> 
> SO LIPUSHI,
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO BE FREE FROM FEAR
> AND DAILY WHINING ABOUT HOW INSECURE YOU FEEL
> 
> GIVE YOUR HOUSE /FLAT BACK TO ITS REAL OWNER IN GAZA
> 
> OTHERWISE YOU DONT DESERVE TO LIVE IN PEACE
> 
> ALL ZIO- THIEVES WILL FACE JUSTICE ONE DAY.......BY HASHEM
> 
> AND DONT BLAME HASHEM FOR MAKING YOU A THIEF
> 
> HE NEVER PROMISED THAT LAND TO JEWS ALONE
> 
> BECAUSE ALL LAND AND  NATURE, TOO
> BELONGS TO GOD AND GODDESS ALONE
> 
> NOT TO STOOPID HUMANS
> WHO JUST ABUSE AND STEAL IT*



Kvetch,thanks for the above,on the other Palestinian/Mankind thread we have detailed the forced decimation of Palestinian towns and villages circa 1947 onwards and the forced displacement of the Palestinian people from Palestine moreover the murderous rampage against Palestinians at the time by the TERRORIST ORGANIZATION THE ZIONISTS......all this murdering of Babies,Women and Children by the Israelis is nothing NEW,they have been doing this for over 65 years.

You really must wonder at the MINDSET of JEWS INVOLVED IN SUCH ATROSITIES,against a basically defenceless opposition,you never hear them ever critisize,demean the GERMANS,UKRANIANS,RUSSIANS ect.' that really brutalized and tryed to eliminate the Jews from the face of the earth.

No they took the soft option of trying to eliminate a gentle people who could not fight back in any meaningful way........Like the Nazis,it's GUTLESS AND CRIMINAL,of all the people to have some humility due to their past,you would have thought the Jews would be the ones.

Kvetch after the villages and towns were obliterated


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT,
> 
> Caring about children Israel is targeting and murdering is not hate, it is love, that comes from God. I cannot say the same for those defending these child murders, there is nothing of God in that!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you defend Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not.
> 
> Criticizing Israel's killings of Palestinian children is not defense of Hamas.
Click to expand...

 

Now, now, dreary.  We've all seen you practically wetting yourself in glee at the thought of more weapons making their way in to Hamas' hands - you know that Hamas uses those weapons to provoke a military response from Israel by repeatedly lobbing them at its civillians, even though it sometimes takes years of rocket fire to achieve, and you know that Hamas then puts its children and its innocents in harms way so that useful dhimwit idiots like you can indulge in your anti-semitism waving pictures of poor dead children all over the net as if you care.  If you truly don't understand that you have _yourself_ made it very clear that you support Hamas, you are even nuttier than so many of us here realised.


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> hi long lost anjel
> 
> how are you
> 
> been v. busy but freer right now
> 
> i see you and our beloved R are still boozin the sherri
> 
> aint you both drunk enogh????
> 
> liked what you said, tho!
> 
> more "focussed" on the sherry god hot spots than before!
> 
> xx


 
Hi Kvetchy, how are you?  You've been missed.  And I'm so sorry to bore you, but as long as the antichrist Sherri instists on spitting her libellous inciteful antisemitic muck all over this board, I will counter it when I feel like it.  Maybe you could just try to ignore me?


----------



## AnjelicaT

OK Loinboy, thank you for going to the trouble of finding some youtube vids.  I was hoping for something more substantial, but never mind, lets look at the first two re the fishing vessels first.  I'm afraid your 'video evidence' doesn't really provide evidence for anything other than 'international activists' go out 'fishing' with the alleged fisherman and that they claim to not be where they ought not to be and they claim they aren't doing anything they ought not to be doing - would they say anything else?  I'm sure most of us on this board are quite familiar with the 'international activists' who offer their support to all anti-israel causes, and I'm afraid that on the whole they seem to be a bunch of aggressive anti-semitic lowlifes, just like some of the posters here but more willing 'to do their bit'. I certainly don't consider these people to be impartial or even honest observers, so no gigar there. Now, Press TV is also present, thats the Press TV that is "a platform for the full fascist conspiracy theory of supernatural Jewish power"( Nick Cohen) [1] and for commentator Douglas Murray it is the "Iranian government&#8217;s propaganda channel".[2] Both of these observations are accurate imho, and I would have to check if they said it was raining outside.  You know they esteem and employ/ed the likes of the loony George Galloway and other rabid 'reverts' such as Yvonee Ridley, don't you?  What can I say?  Its even worse than your insistence the other day that 'eyewitnesses' always tell the truth, have no agenda and accurately relay everything that they saw and experienced.
Anyway, thanks, but can't you do any better?
I will now look at the 'farmer' video.


----------



## AnjelicaT

OK, there are some shots, but they where exactly they are all coming from is not at all clear, Loinboy, and the filming just starts from some arbitrary point not showing anything that might have occurred before, as with on the 'fishing' boats.  The people behave strangely calmly considering they are supposed to be being shot at by IDF too.  It could be genuine, it could be more Pallywood - what it isn't is reliable evidence imho.  Sowwy :-(
Got anything better than potential pallywood youtube vids?


----------



## AnjelicaT

Be careful who you trust, Loinboy.  Blood-libel spreading anti-semitic nutters should not be on your list:

Allegations of antisemitism
In October 2012, the Anti-Defamation League issued a report detailing examples of pernicious anti-Semitic conspiracy theories broadcast as legitimate news on Press TV.[26] The report also identifies a number of American anti-Semites, Holocaust deniers, and conspiracy theorists who have been given a platform by Press TV to spread their messages.[27][28]
In a September 15, 2009 article entitled "Incendiary Press Reporting," Moroccan journalist Hassan Masiky criticized Press TV for trafficking in "fiction and fantasy" by circulating a suspect story about "an alleged Jewish gang trading in &#8220;body parts&#8221; and abduction of Algerian children towards Morocco."[29]

Press TV controversies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri's Response!
> 
> That baby above is a real baby Israel "murdered" sic, he was
> created in the image of God
> 
> 
> Sherri, clearly, does not know the definition of  MURDER---in
> any case----she has laid a red flag on the REASON one
> rarely sees actual PICTURES of the atrocities she advocates.
> It is contrary to  jewish custom and even law---to DISPLAY
> the dead bodies of injured people----in general ---dead
> bodies at all BECAUSE  people are 'created in the image of
> G-d    It is for this reason persons of sherrie's
> ilk  like to  display and make public spectacle of their own
> dead and even of the murders they accomplish---it
> excites their perverts.   For the record----police departements
> in the USA  actually hide the more gruesome details of crimes
> for the same reason----it is the gruesome details that exicte
> perverts to copy cat crime------Mujahdeen use footage taken
> of mutilation murders to  EXCITE FERVOR in their potential
> recruits in the service of  allah/isa
> 
> at the risk of exciting   sherrie----I will describe the pictures
> I saw, ----which I saw only for the sake of a teaching
> excercise and not for the  "propaganda"  value so enjoyed
> by adherents of sherrie's creed.
> 
> -----victims of nail bombs----little kids----quite well
> appearing but stone cold dead on autopsy tables.
> Autopsy tables have gutters and drains for obvious
> reasons---they are made of metal---stainless steel
> for obvious reasons------one sees their little tender
> brains-----red and liquefied---looking like ketchup
> running down the drainage gutters of the table---so
> rendered for  THE GLORY OF ALLAH/ISA  to sherri's
> delight------Sherrie will never see such pictures and
> no one will post them on the internet----because
> doing so is a practice used only by vulgar sluts.
> Those children also had names
> 
> a few days ago----hubby mentioned the fact that
> there is no record of the death of his grandfather,
> or the sib born in the shariah shit hole in which he
> was also born.   The prayer book in which his
> father used to write such records was confiscated
> by the friends of sherrie-----and as far as the
> shariah shit hole in which he, himself was born---
> he never existed either---even though the fact
> was reported to the "authorities'  when he and his
> sib were born.     A record would have conferred
> British citizenship on him----so why should the
> friends of sherrie even bother to check.
> Some children do not have names according
> to the laws of the ISA REPECTERS---and they
> have no graves either.
> 
> 
> 
> What does all of that have to do with Israel's killing of children in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri, reading your posts, I can't wonder but ask if you expect to be taken seriously when you spew such FILTH from your mouth. You continuously accuse others here of being filled with hate, while the only filth that comes from your dirty mouth is anti-semitic SHIT
> .Hypocracy at its best
Click to expand...


The thread is about Israel's slaughter of Gentile children which Zionists revel in within Palestine, and about the murder of the baby below.

Anything to say about that?

You calling me a Hater is obviously just something to divert the attention off of Israel's child killing! And it says everything about you and nothing about me!







Sherri


----------



## theliq

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does all of that have to do with Israel's killing of children in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, reading your posts, I can't wonder but ask if you expect to be taken seriously when you spew such FILTH from your mouth. You continuously accuse others here of being filled with hate, while the only filth that comes from your dirty mouth is anti-semitic SHIT
> .Hypocracy at its best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about Israel's slaughter of Gentile children which Zionists revel in within Palestine, and about the murder of the baby below.
> 
> Anything to say about that?
> 
> You calling me a Hater is obviously just something to divert the attention off of Israel's child killing! And it says everything about you and nothing about me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Hi Sherri,Palestinians are a semetic people,I could say cousins of the Jews,please know that the Jews partly eminated from Arabs in Babylonia.steve,so they do kill their own if you go back far enough!!!!!!!Not Good.....but then Zionists have NO REGARD for anyone,such is their cronic mindset.

They also worked hand in glove with the Nazis and knew what was happening to their own brethren........Zionist must be some of the most dispic
able terrorists in history.


ZIONISTS OR ZIONISM DO/DOES NOT REPRESENT DECENT JEWISH FOLK.in any form


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> sherri knows how to cut and paste------and conveniently leaves out the
> thousands of poison nail bombs that preceded the incursion into
> Gaza       Her bretheren are so polite-----they always POLITELY
> provide a dramatic deadly "pretext"  for those israeli "aggressions".
> 
> In order to understand  sherrie-----keep in mind---she supports
> LAWS  which not only prohibit jews from carrying or using
> weapons ----but also laws that prohibit jews from defending
> against    ISA RESPECTER   attacks      See  Justinian Law
> and shariah  with focus on  DHIMMIA and PACT OF OMAR



What Nonsense!

Occupiers have the position of power, all they have to do is end the unlawful Occupation and then there is no reason for Resistance! 

Problem solved, no more rockets, when Israel pulls her illegal settlers outside of the Occupied Palestinian Territories  and leaves the land she illegally occupies!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

kvetch said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri's response!
> 
> That baby above is a real baby israel "murdered" sic, he was
> created in the image of god
> 
> 
> sherri, clearly, does not know the definition of  murder---in
> any case----she has laid a red flag on the reason one
> rarely sees actual pictures of the atrocities she advocates.
> It is contrary to  jewish custom and even law---to display
> the dead bodies of injured people----in general ---dead
> bodies at all because  people are 'created in the image of
> g-d    it is for this reason persons of sherrie's
> ilk  like to  display and make public spectacle of their own
> dead and even of the murders they accomplish---it
> excites their perverts.   For the record----police departements
> in the usa  actually hide the more gruesome details of crimes
> for the same reason----it is the gruesome details that exicte
> perverts to copy cat crime------mujahdeen use footage taken
> of mutilation murders to  excite fervor in their potential
> recruits in the service of  allah/isa
> 
> at the risk of exciting   sherrie----i will describe the pictures
> i saw, ----which i saw only for the sake of a teaching
> excercise and not for the  "propaganda"  value so enjoyed
> by adherents of sherrie's creed.
> 
> -----victims of nail bombs----little kids----quite well
> appearing but stone cold dead on autopsy tables.
> Autopsy tables have gutters and drains for obvious
> reasons---they are made of metal---stainless steel
> for obvious reasons------one sees their little tender
> brains-----red and liquefied---looking like ketchup
> running down the drainage gutters of the table---so
> rendered for  the glory of allah/isa  to sherri's
> delight------sherrie will never see such pictures and
> no one will post them on the internet----because
> doing so is a practice used only by vulgar sluts.
> Those children also had names
> 
> a few days ago----hubby mentioned the fact that
> there is no record of the death of his grandfather,
> or the sib born in the shariah shit hole in which he
> was also born.   The prayer book in which his
> father used to write such records was confiscated
> by the friends of sherrie-----and as far as the
> shariah shit hole in which he, himself was born---
> he never existed either---even though the fact
> was reported to the "authorities'  when he and his
> sib were born.     A record would have conferred
> british citizenship on him----so why should the
> friends of sherrie even bother to check.
> Some children do not have names according
> to the laws of the isa repecters---and they
> have no graves either.
> 
> 
> 
> what does all of that have to do with israel's killing of children in gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sherri:
> 
> *and what do you have to do with the killing in gaza either?
> 
> All you are doing is helping the zionuts with your self righteous stupidity*
Click to expand...


kvetch,

I am a human being who sees an Injustice, the Occupation of Palestine, and I choose to not be silent in the face of the Injustice, and try to do all I can find to do to take a stand against it and to expose it for what it us, bring it into the Light!

This is not simply a fight between two peoples with the solution for each side to stop hating and put down their arms and sing Kumbaya! I think you see it that way!

This statement by an American Rabbi says it way better than I can, this Rabbi who I think I learned about through Emily Hauser's blog and a post she wrote about Martin Luther King, and whose words are so filled with so much goodness and wisdom:

"When will we be ready to accept that this is not a balanced conflict or even a war by any reasonable definition  and that it never was?  When will we face the painful truth that this is not a story about one side versus the other but about one side oppressing the other?  Frankly, all the well-meaning liberal comments about praying for peace on both sides and leave me cold. Worse, I find them insidious because they simply serve to support the myth that this is a conflict between two equal parties. It is not. And peace will not come until we admit this  until we admit that there is an essential injustice at the heart of this tragedy and that try as it might, Israel will never be able to make it go away through the sheer force of its increasingly massive military might.

Beyond the rage, Im heartened that this time around there is a growing community of conscience that is speaking out publicly and in no uncertain terms to protest Israels latest outrage in Gaza. I am so deeply grateful for my friends and colleagues at Jewish Voice for Peace, who is alone in the Jewish world in condemning this latest assault.  I urge you to read JVPs courageous statement, which I know gives voice to increasing numbers of Jews and non-Jews, young and old, religious and secular, who are coming together through the courage of their conscience."

Outrage in Gaza Redux « Shalom Rav

Sherri


----------



## theliq

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does all of that have to do with israel's killing of children in gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> sherri:
> 
> *and what do you have to do with the killing in gaza either?
> 
> All you are doing is helping the zionuts with your self righteous stupidity*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kvetch,
> 
> I am a human being who sees an Injustice, the Occupation of Palestine, and I choose to not be silent in the face of the Injustice, and try to do all I can find to do to take a stand against it and to expose it for what it us, bring it into the Light!
> 
> This is not simply a fight between two peoples with the solution for each side to stop hating and put down their arms and sing Kumbaya! I think you see it that way!
> 
> This statement by an American Rabbi says it way better than I can, this Rabbi who I think I learned about through Emily Hauser's blog and a post she wrote about Martin Luther King, and whose words are so filled with so much goodness and wisdom:
> 
> "When will we be ready to accept that this is not a balanced conflict or even a war by any reasonable definition  and that it never was?  When will we face the painful truth that this is not a story about one side versus the other but about one side oppressing the other?  Frankly, all the well-meaning liberal comments about praying for peace on both sides and leave me cold. Worse, I find them insidious because they simply serve to support the myth that this is a conflict between two equal parties. It is not. And peace will not come until we admit this  until we admit that there is an essential injustice at the heart of this tragedy and that try as it might, Israel will never be able to make it go away through the sheer force of its increasingly massive military might.
> 
> Beyond the rage, Im heartened that this time around there is a growing community of conscience that is speaking out publicly and in no uncertain terms to protest Israels latest outrage in Gaza. I am so deeply grateful for my friends and colleagues at Jewish Voice for Peace, who is alone in the Jewish world in condemning this latest assault.  I urge you to read JVPs courageous statement, which I know gives voice to increasing numbers of Jews and non-Jews, young and old, religious and secular, who are coming together through the courage of their conscience."
> 
> Outrage in Gaza Redux « Shalom Rav
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


TOOOOOO RIGHT Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really

AnjelicaT said:


> OK Loinboy, thank you for going to the trouble of finding some youtube vids.  I was hoping for something more substantial, but never mind, lets look at the first two re the fishing vessels first.


Why? You're just going to continue to make excuses for Israeli behavior.



> _Israeli Forces Shot and Killed a Palestinian Fisherman and Wounded his Brother, PCHR Condemns Israeli Attacks
> Monday, October 1, 2012
> 
> PCHR said in a press release that on Friday, 28 September 2012, *Israeli forces shot and killed a Palestinian fisherman and wounded his brother, while they and a group of other fishermen were located a few meters from the shore in the northern Gaza Strip*, pulling out their fishing nets. The Palestinian Centre for Human Rights (PCHR) *condemns continued attacks by Israel's forces against Palestinian fishermen in Gaza City*, and expresses deep concern about the recent escalation of such attacks, in violation of fishermen's right to life and work freely in Gaza Sea.
> 
> According to investigations conducted by PCHR, at approximately 09:30 on Friday, 28 September 2012, *an Israeli infantry unit crossed the northwestern border between the Gaza Strip and Israel, and moved nearly 20 meters into Palestinian territory*, along the beach area of the northwestern town of Beit Lahia. Israeli soldiers took position behind a hill at the beach, facing onto a number of Palestinian fishermen who were fishing a few meters offshore.* Israeli soldiers fired at the fishermen. *The majority of the fishermen were able to flee. However, two fishermen, who were located nearly 15 meters away from the border between the Gaza Strip and Israel, were unable to escape._


Why are they shooting Palestinian fisherman in Gazan territorial waters?




> _Israel Uses Palestinians for Target Practice
> 
> *Palestinian fishermen at sea face frequent Israeli attacks. *On August 28, two men fishing close to shore were accosted and arrested in two separate incidents. One vessel was heavily damaged.
> 
> Israeli gunboats opened fire at one boat. *Soldiers told a fisherman and his son to disrobe and swim towards their vessel. *They were handcuffed, blindfolded, and taken to a security center. Their boat and implements were confiscated. The experience affected the young son emotionally.
> 
> *In a separate incident, Israeli gunboats surrounded six Palestinian fishing vessels. Around two dozen men were on board. Soldiers opened fire. *They chased the boats for about 15 minutes. They forced the fishermen to flee. Somehow they escaped injury.
> 
> *Israel frequently denies Palestinians the right to fish in their own waters. *Doing it risks injury, arrest, occasional deaths, and/or loss or confiscation of their vessels._


Is say's a lot, when all your apprehension and concern, is on the fishing boats and whether they're doing what you see them doing and no comments on the fact that the Israeli's are clearly shooting at someone who is not doing anything hostile.

It would be better if you would make the admission, _*"Yeah, shooting at fisherman is pretty fucked!  But hey, shit happens!"*_  At the very least, it would show that you made some comment on Israeli actions, but when you can't even comment on something so obviously wrong, is tacit approval that what they're doing is okay.




AnjelicaT said:


> I'm afraid your 'video evidence' doesn't really provide evidence for anything other than 'international activists' go out 'fishing' with the alleged fisherman and that they claim to not be where they ought not to be and they claim they aren't doing anything they ought not to be doing - would they say anything else?


That's all conjecture on your part.  You can clearly see in the video, which boat is fishing and which boat is shooting.




AnjelicaT said:


> I'm sure most of us on this board are quite familiar with the 'international activists' who offer their support to all anti-israel causes, and I'm afraid that on the whole they seem to be a bunch of aggressive anti-semitic lowlifes, just like some of the posters here but more willing 'to do their bit'.


There is nothing in those videos that indicate any aggression by the fishing boats.  And those "alleged" activists, are trying to communicate with the Israeli boat that they are "un-armed" and not in Israeli territorial waters.  They're asking the question you should be asking, _*"Why are the Israeli's firing at fishing boats?"*_  But you don't seem bothered by that.  The elephant in the room, is you thinking the IDF is not doing anything wrong.




AnjelicaT said:


> I certainly don't consider these people to be impartial or even honest observers, so no gigar there.


That has nothing to do with people asking why they are being shot at?




AnjelicaT said:


> Now, Press TV is also present, thats the Press TV that is "a platform for the full fascist conspiracy theory of supernatural Jewish power"( Nick Cohen) [1] and for commentator Douglas Murray it is the "Iranian governments propaganda channel".[2] Both of these observations are accurate imho, and I would have to check if they said it was raining outside.  You know they esteem and employ/ed the likes of the loony George Galloway and other rabid 'reverts' such as Yvonee Ridley, don't you?  What can I say?


All your attention is on the people shooting the video, not the people shooting the bullets.




AnjelicaT said:


> Its even worse than your insistence the other day that 'eyewitnesses' always tell the truth, have no agenda and accurately relay everything that they saw and experienced.
> Anyway, thanks, but can't you do any better?
> I will now look at the 'farmer' video.


I didn't say they "always" tell the truth, I'm saying you can't claim they're lying without some evidence to the contrary.  If you're going to object to something, you have to show your objection has merit.  Simply thinking something different, doesn't wash.  If you objected to something in a court of law, the judge would ask you prove what that objection is based on.  And if you couldn't, he'd consider it frivolous and throw it out of  court.


----------



## theliq

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Loinboy, thank you for going to the trouble of finding some youtube vids.  I was hoping for something more substantial, but never mind, lets look at the first two re the fishing vessels first.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You're just going to continue to make excuses for Israeli behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Israeli Forces Shot and Killed a Palestinian Fisherman and Wounded his Brother, PCHR Condemns Israeli Attacks
> Monday, October 1, 2012
> 
> PCHR said in a press release that on Friday, 28 September 2012, *Israeli forces shot and killed a Palestinian fisherman and wounded his brother, while they and a group of other fishermen were located a few meters from the shore in the northern Gaza Strip*, pulling out their fishing nets. The Palestinian Centre for Human Rights (PCHR) *condemns continued attacks by Israel's forces against Palestinian fishermen in Gaza City*, and expresses deep concern about the recent escalation of such attacks, in violation of fishermen's right to life and work freely in Gaza Sea.
> 
> According to investigations conducted by PCHR, at approximately 09:30 on Friday, 28 September 2012, *an Israeli infantry unit crossed the northwestern border between the Gaza Strip and Israel, and moved nearly 20 meters into Palestinian territory*, along the beach area of the northwestern town of Beit Lahia. Israeli soldiers took position behind a hill at the beach, facing onto a number of Palestinian fishermen who were fishing a few meters offshore.* Israeli soldiers fired at the fishermen. *The majority of the fishermen were able to flee. However, two fishermen, who were located nearly 15 meters away from the border between the Gaza Strip and Israel, were unable to escape._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are they shooting Palestinian fisherman in Gazan territorial waters?
> 
> 
> Is say's a lot, when all your apprehension and concern, is on the fishing boats and whether they're doing what you see them doing and no comments on the fact that the Israeli's are clearly shooting at someone who is not doing anything hostile.
> 
> It would be better if you would make the admission, _*"Yeah, shooting at fisherman is pretty fucked!  But hey, shit happens!"*_  At the very least, it would show that you made some comment on Israeli actions, but when you can't even comment on something so obviously wrong, is tacit approval that what they're doing is okay.
> 
> 
> That's all conjecture on your part.  You can clearly see in the video, which boat is fishing and which boat is shooting.
> 
> 
> There is nothing in those videos that indicate any aggression by the fishing boats.  And those "alleged" activists, are trying to communicate with the Israeli boat that they are "un-armed" and not in Israeli territorial waters.  They're asking the question you should be asking, _*"Why are the Israeli's firing at fishing boats?"*_  But you don't seem bothered by that.  The elephant in the room, is you thinking the IDF is not doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with people asking why they are being shot at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Press TV is also present, thats the Press TV that is "a platform for the full fascist conspiracy theory of supernatural Jewish power"( Nick Cohen) [1] and for commentator Douglas Murray it is the "Iranian government&#8217;s propaganda channel".[2] Both of these observations are accurate imho, and I would have to check if they said it was raining outside.  You know they esteem and employ/ed the likes of the loony George Galloway and other rabid 'reverts' such as Yvonee Ridley, don't you?  What can I say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All your attention is on the people shooting the video, not the people shooting the bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its even worse than your insistence the other day that 'eyewitnesses' always tell the truth, have no agenda and accurately relay everything that they saw and experienced.
> Anyway, thanks, but can't you do any better?
> I will now look at the 'farmer' video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they "always" tell the truth, I'm saying you can't claim they're lying without some evidence to the contrary.  If you're going to object to something, you have to show your objection has merit.  Simply thinking something different, doesn't wash.  If you objected to something in a court of law, the judge would ask you prove what that objection is based on.  And if you couldn't, he'd consider it frivolous and throw it out of  court.
Click to expand...


Poor old Anjelica has become an apologist for the Zionists,I thought she was better than that.There you go,they just can't help themselves,just a play on words to justify supporting the indefenceable.

As for your comment about the Law.......there are so many times that one should NEVER use the words LAW and JUSTICE in the SAME SENTENCE. theking


----------



## AnjelicaT

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Loinboy, thank you for going to the trouble of finding some youtube vids.  I was hoping for something more substantial, but never mind, lets look at the first two re the fishing vessels first.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You're just going to continue to make excuses for Israeli behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Israeli Forces Shot and Killed a Palestinian Fisherman and Wounded his Brother, PCHR Condemns Israeli Attacks
> Monday, October 1, 2012
> 
> PCHR said in a press release that on Friday, 28 September 2012, *Israeli forces shot and killed a Palestinian fisherman and wounded his brother, while they and a group of other fishermen were located a few meters from the shore in the northern Gaza Strip*, pulling out their fishing nets. The Palestinian Centre for Human Rights (PCHR) *condemns continued attacks by Israel's forces against Palestinian fishermen in Gaza City*, and expresses deep concern about the recent escalation of such attacks, in violation of fishermen's right to life and work freely in Gaza Sea.
> 
> According to investigations conducted by PCHR, at approximately 09:30 on Friday, 28 September 2012, *an Israeli infantry unit crossed the northwestern border between the Gaza Strip and Israel, and moved nearly 20 meters into Palestinian territory*, along the beach area of the northwestern town of Beit Lahia. Israeli soldiers took position behind a hill at the beach, facing onto a number of Palestinian fishermen who were fishing a few meters offshore.* Israeli soldiers fired at the fishermen. *The majority of the fishermen were able to flee. However, two fishermen, who were located nearly 15 meters away from the border between the Gaza Strip and Israel, were unable to escape._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are they shooting Palestinian fisherman in Gazan territorial waters?
> 
> 
> Is say's a lot, when all your apprehension and concern, is on the fishing boats and whether they're doing what you see them doing and no comments on the fact that the Israeli's are clearly shooting at someone who is not doing anything hostile.
> 
> It would be better if you would make the admission, _*"Yeah, shooting at fisherman is pretty fucked!  But hey, shit happens!"*_  At the very least, it would show that you made some comment on Israeli actions, but when you can't even comment on something so obviously wrong, is tacit approval that what they're doing is okay.
> 
> 
> That's all conjecture on your part.  You can clearly see in the video, which boat is fishing and which boat is shooting.
> 
> 
> There is nothing in those videos that indicate any aggression by the fishing boats.  And those "alleged" activists, are trying to communicate with the Israeli boat that they are "un-armed" and not in Israeli territorial waters.  They're asking the question you should be asking, _*"Why are the Israeli's firing at fishing boats?"*_  But you don't seem bothered by that.  The elephant in the room, is you thinking the IDF is not doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with people asking why they are being shot at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Press TV is also present, thats the Press TV that is "a platform for the full fascist conspiracy theory of supernatural Jewish power"( Nick Cohen) [1] and for commentator Douglas Murray it is the "Iranian governments propaganda channel".[2] Both of these observations are accurate imho, and I would have to check if they said it was raining outside.  You know they esteem and employ/ed the likes of the loony George Galloway and other rabid 'reverts' such as Yvonee Ridley, don't you?  What can I say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All your attention is on the people shooting the video, not the people shooting the bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its even worse than your insistence the other day that 'eyewitnesses' always tell the truth, have no agenda and accurately relay everything that they saw and experienced.
> Anyway, thanks, but can't you do any better?
> I will now look at the 'farmer' video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they "always" tell the truth, I'm saying you can't claim they're lying without some evidence to the contrary.  If you're going to object to something, you have to show your objection has merit.  Simply thinking something different, doesn't wash.  If you objected to something in a court of law, the judge would ask you prove what that objection is based on.  And if you couldn't, he'd consider it frivolous and throw it out of  court.
Click to expand...


Whoah, there loinboy, quit getting your knickers in a bunch.  As you know there is a maritime blockade in place to prevent the smuggling of weapons - 'fishermen' and their buddy activists are well aware that they will be suspected of doing just that if they stray beyond the boundaries and will likely be fired upon.  Your video is narrated by known antisemitic liars extraordinaire and you have no proof that they did not deliberately provoke a response, you don't know if they were warned first, you don't know if they failed to allow boarding and inspection.  You know nothing because the video is pure pally wood, as usual.
Similarly with the farmers and activists, there is a perimeter they may not stray beyond because of 'farmers' and their 'aid workers' and protesters throwing rocks, trying to breach the perimeter and provoking the patrols into action.  Again, you have no idea if any of these actions occurred as your pals may have done the provoking then only filmed the consequences - that's a very typical pally wood productions tactic.  You need to be more discerning regarding what you are happy to bring to this board as 'evidence' in support of pally propaganda.
On a more positive note, Israel has relaxed the demarcation lines in both these examples since the hudna began last week, and Hamas has said thanks but we will be smuggling as many rockets in via whatever means we can avail ourselves of.  Let's hope they don't demand the 'fishermen' and their rabid activist buddies get given that detail, eh?
Nighty night now.


----------



## theliq

AnjelicaT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Loinboy, thank you for going to the trouble of finding some youtube vids.  I was hoping for something more substantial, but never mind, lets look at the first two re the fishing vessels first.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You're just going to continue to make excuses for Israeli behavior.
> 
> Why are they shooting Palestinian fisherman in Gazan territorial waters?
> 
> 
> Is say's a lot, when all your apprehension and concern, is on the fishing boats and whether they're doing what you see them doing and no comments on the fact that the Israeli's are clearly shooting at someone who is not doing anything hostile.
> 
> It would be better if you would make the admission, _*"Yeah, shooting at fisherman is pretty fucked!  But hey, shit happens!"*_  At the very least, it would show that you made some comment on Israeli actions, but when you can't even comment on something so obviously wrong, is tacit approval that what they're doing is okay.
> 
> 
> That's all conjecture on your part.  You can clearly see in the video, which boat is fishing and which boat is shooting.
> 
> 
> There is nothing in those videos that indicate any aggression by the fishing boats.  And those "alleged" activists, are trying to communicate with the Israeli boat that they are "un-armed" and not in Israeli territorial waters.  They're asking the question you should be asking, _*"Why are the Israeli's firing at fishing boats?"*_  But you don't seem bothered by that.  The elephant in the room, is you thinking the IDF is not doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with people asking why they are being shot at?
> 
> 
> All your attention is on the people shooting the video, not the people shooting the bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its even worse than your insistence the other day that 'eyewitnesses' always tell the truth, have no agenda and accurately relay everything that they saw and experienced.
> Anyway, thanks, but can't you do any better?
> I will now look at the 'farmer' video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they "always" tell the truth, I'm saying you can't claim they're lying without some evidence to the contrary.  If you're going to object to something, you have to show your objection has merit.  Simply thinking something different, doesn't wash.  If you objected to something in a court of law, the judge would ask you prove what that objection is based on.  And if you couldn't, he'd consider it frivolous and throw it out of  court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoah, there loony, quit getting your knickers in a bunch.  As you know there is a maritime blockade in place to prevent the smuggling of weapons - 'fishermen' and their buddy activists are well aware that they will be suspected of doing just that if they stray beyond the boundaries and will likely be fired upon.  Your video is narrated by known antisemitic liars extraordinaire and you have no proof that they did not deliberately provoke a response, you don't know if they were warned first, you don't know if they failed to allow boarding and inspection.  You know nothing because the video is pure pally wood, as usual.
> Similarly with the farmers and activists, there is a perimeter they may not stray beyond because of 'farmers' and their 'aid workers' and protesters throwing rocks, trying to breach the perimeter and provoking the patrols into action.  Again, you have no idea if any of these actions occurred as your pals may have done the provoking then only filmed the consequences - that's a very typical pally wood productions tactic.  You need to be more discerning regarding what you are happy to bring to this board as 'evidence' in support of pally propaganda.
> On a more positive note, Israel has relaxed the demarcation lines in both these examples since the hudna began last week, and Hamas has said thanks but we will be smuggling as many rockets in via whatever means we can avail ourselves of.  Let's hope they don't demand the 'fishermen' and their rabid activist buddies get given that detail, eh?
> Nighty night now.
Click to expand...


YAWN


----------



## American_Jihad

theliq said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Loinboy, thank you for going to the trouble of finding some youtube vids.  I was hoping for something more substantial, but never mind, lets look at the first two re the fishing vessels first.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You're just going to continue to make excuses for Israeli behavior.
> 
> Why are they shooting Palestinian fisherman in Gazan territorial waters?
> 
> 
> Is say's a lot, when all your apprehension and concern, is on the fishing boats and whether they're doing what you see them doing and no comments on the fact that the Israeli's are clearly shooting at someone who is not doing anything hostile.
> 
> It would be better if you would make the admission, _*"Yeah, shooting at fisherman is pretty fucked!  But hey, shit happens!"*_  At the very least, it would show that you made some comment on Israeli actions, but when you can't even comment on something so obviously wrong, is tacit approval that what they're doing is okay.
> 
> 
> That's all conjecture on your part.  You can clearly see in the video, which boat is fishing and which boat is shooting.
> 
> 
> There is nothing in those videos that indicate any aggression by the fishing boats.  And those "alleged" activists, are trying to communicate with the Israeli boat that they are "un-armed" and not in Israeli territorial waters.  They're asking the question you should be asking, _*"Why are the Israeli's firing at fishing boats?"*_  But you don't seem bothered by that.  The elephant in the room, is you thinking the IDF is not doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with people asking why they are being shot at?
> 
> 
> All your attention is on the people shooting the video, not the people shooting the bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its even worse than your insistence the other day that 'eyewitnesses' always tell the truth, have no agenda and accurately relay everything that they saw and experienced.
> Anyway, thanks, but can't you do any better?
> I will now look at the 'farmer' video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they "always" tell the truth, I'm saying you can't claim they're lying without some evidence to the contrary.  If you're going to object to something, you have to show your objection has merit.  Simply thinking something different, doesn't wash.  If you objected to something in a court of law, the judge would ask you prove what that objection is based on.  And if you couldn't, he'd consider it frivolous and throw it out of  court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor old Anjelica has become an apologist for the Zionists,I thought she was better than that.There you go,they just can't help themselves,just a play on words to justify supporting the indefenceable.
> 
> As for your comment about the Law.......there are so many times that one should NEVER use the words LAW and JUSTICE in the SAME SENTENCE. theking
Click to expand...


YAWN...


----------



## irosie91

for those who do not know or pretend not to know----floating onto the beaches of Israel    and killing a few people out for an evening stroll----
is the classic islamo nazi pig terrorist action----and its was at its height prior to 
1967


----------



## theliq

American_Jihad said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You're just going to continue to make excuses for Israeli behavior.
> 
> Why are they shooting Palestinian fisherman in Gazan territorial waters?
> 
> 
> Is say's a lot, when all your apprehension and concern, is on the fishing boats and whether they're doing what you see them doing and no comments on the fact that the Israeli's are clearly shooting at someone who is not doing anything hostile.
> 
> It would be better if you would make the admission, _*"Yeah, shooting at fisherman is pretty fucked!  But hey, shit happens!"*_  At the very least, it would show that you made some comment on Israeli actions, but when you can't even comment on something so obviously wrong, is tacit approval that what they're doing is okay.
> 
> 
> That's all conjecture on your part.  You can clearly see in the video, which boat is fishing and which boat is shooting.
> 
> 
> There is nothing in those videos that indicate any aggression by the fishing boats.  And those "alleged" activists, are trying to communicate with the Israeli boat that they are "un-armed" and not in Israeli territorial waters.  They're asking the question you should be asking, _*"Why are the Israeli's firing at fishing boats?"*_  But you don't seem bothered by that.  The elephant in the room, is you thinking the IDF is not doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with people asking why they are being shot at?
> 
> 
> All your attention is on the people shooting the video, not the people shooting the bullets.
> 
> 
> I didn't say they "always" tell the truth, I'm saying you can't claim they're lying without some evidence to the contrary.  If you're going to object to something, you have to show your objection has merit.  Simply thinking something different, doesn't wash.  If you objected to something in a court of law, the judge would ask you prove what that objection is based on.  And if you couldn't, he'd consider it frivolous and throw it out of  court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor old Anjelica has become an apologist for the Zionists,I thought she was better than that.There you go,they just can't help themselves,just a play on words to justify supporting the indefenceable.
> 
> As for your comment about the Law.......there are so many times that one should NEVER use the words LAW and JUSTICE in the SAME SENTENCE. theking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAWN...
Click to expand...


You are not only a RED NECK and all that implies(Dickhead,Racist,Ignorant Bastard,Bastard Only,Gun Toteing,Drug Taking,Drunken Republican Loser)BUT THICK WITH IT.

Your Avie,has Che Gavara in the cross-hairs,Your ignorant prose of TRASH KORANIMALS/LIBERALS......only reinforces what a Troll YOU ARE.

 GIT ON YOUR KNEES BITCH,WHEN YOU ADDRESS H.I.M.THELIQ.

SQUEAL BOY,SQUEAL BOY,Welcome to my world son,YAWN


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> for those who do not know or pretend not to know----floating onto the beaches of Israel    and killing a few people out for an evening stroll----
> is the classic islamo nazi pig terrorist action----and its was at its height prior to
> 1967



FOR THOSE WHO DO NOT KNOW OR PRETEND NOT TO KNOW------FLOATING ONTO THE BEACHES OF PALESTINE,AND MURDERING A FEW PALESTINIANS OUT FOR AN EVENING STROLL---------IS THE CLASSIC ZIONISTIC NAZI COLLABORATING TERRORIST ACTION---------AND IT HAS BEEN AT IT'S HEIGHT SINCE 1947 UP TO PRESENT DAY.

SEE YOU AROUND Rosie, ISRAEL'S ANSWER TO EVERYTHING


----------



## Billo_Really

AnjelicaT said:


> Whoah, there loinboy, quit getting your knickers in a bunch.  As you know there is a maritime blockade in place...


The blockade is illegal and immoral. It is also a war crime.  It's called "collective punishment".  You cannot punish an entire population of people who've committed no crime. 



AnjelicaT said:


> to prevent the smuggling of weapons -


That's a bullshit claim.  There are video's that show Israeli's at checkpoints, after determining Palestinian's had no weapons on them, they were still denied passage through the checkpoint.  So the weapons claim doesn't wash.



AnjelicaT said:


> 'fishermen' and their buddy activists are well aware that they will be suspected of doing just that if they stray beyond the boundaries and will likely be fired upon.


Israel has no jurisdiction in Palestinian (or international) waters.




AnjelicaT said:


> Your video is narrated by known antisemitic liars extraordinaire and you have no proof that they did not deliberately provoke a response, you don't know if they were warned first, you don't know if they failed to allow boarding and inspection.  You know nothing because the video is pure pally wood, as usual.


And you have no proof that they didn't.  Boarding another vessel in international (or Palestinian) waters, is an act of piracy.  You show just how evil your heart (and Israel) is, when you treat humanitarian aid, as a threat and attack the ship in international waters where you have absolutely no jurisdiction at all!  That is so fucked, if I was President, I'd send in a ship the Israeli's couldn't board.



 



AnjelicaT said:


> Similarly with the farmers and activists, there is a perimeter they may not stray beyond because of 'farmers' and their 'aid workers' and protesters throwing rocks, trying to breach the perimeter and provoking the patrols into action.  Again, you have no idea if any of these actions occurred as your pals may have done the provoking then only filmed the consequences - that's a very typical pally wood productions tactic.  You need to be more discerning regarding what you are happy to bring to this board as 'evidence' in support of pally propaganda..


The video shows people farming being shot at.  And Israel has no right imposing any kind of restrictions on land that isn't theirs.



AnjelicaT said:


> On a more positive note, Israel has relaxed the demarcation lines in both these examples since the hudna began last week, and Hamas has said thanks but we will be smuggling as many rockets in via whatever means we can avail ourselves of.  Let's hope they don't demand the 'fishermen' and their rabid activist buddies get given that detail, eh?
> Nighty night now.


Israel needs to get their ass back past the Green Line and stay the fuck there.  The Palestinian's have every right to self-determination, which Israel is preventing.

You're so morally bankrupt, nothing Israel does crosses the line. You can see a video of people being shot at while fishing and farming and claim something entirely different.

You remind me of average German's refusing to believe the Holocaust when first told about it.  They couldn't believe their government could be part of something so horrific.  And they continued to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead.  And just like them, your day will come when you face that reality that you can no longer deny what is obvious to the rest of the world.


----------



## irosie91

Liq lied----whereas one of the popular terrorist actions by islamo nazi pigs---involved a small boat----landing on the beach near tel aviv for the purpose of knocking off a few people ----sometimes associated with a rape----back in the 
50s and 60s -------such was never a modus by Israelis      The issue of smuggling terrorists onto the beaches of Israel----for the purpose of bomb on stinking allahuakbarr asses is very real


----------



## theliq

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah, there loinboy, quit getting your knickers in a bunch.  As you know there is a maritime blockade in place...
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is illegal and immoral. It is also a war crime.  It's called "collective punishment".  You cannot punish an entire population of people who've committed no crime.
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> to prevent the smuggling of weapons -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bullshit claim.  There are video's that show Israeli's at checkpoints, after determining Palestinian's had no weapons on them, they were still denied passage through the checkpoint.  So the weapons claim doesn't wash.
> 
> Israel has no jurisdiction in Palestinian (or international) waters.
> 
> 
> And you have no proof that they didn't.  Boarding another vessel in international (or Palestinian) waters, is an act of piracy.  You show just how evil your heart (and Israel) is, when you treat humanitarian aid, as a threat and attack the ship in international waters where you have absolutely no jurisdiction at all!  That is so fucked, if I was President, I'd send in a ship the Israeli's couldn't board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly with the farmers and activists, there is a perimeter they may not stray beyond because of 'farmers' and their 'aid workers' and protesters throwing rocks, trying to breach the perimeter and provoking the patrols into action.  Again, you have no idea if any of these actions occurred as your pals may have done the provoking then only filmed the consequences - that's a very typical pally wood productions tactic.  You need to be more discerning regarding what you are happy to bring to this board as 'evidence' in support of pally propaganda..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video shows people farming being shot at.  And Israel has no right imposing any kind of restrictions on land that isn't theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a more positive note, Israel has relaxed the demarcation lines in both these examples since the hudna began last week, and Hamas has said thanks but we will be smuggling as many rockets in via whatever means we can avail ourselves of.  Let's hope they don't demand the 'fishermen' and their rabid activist buddies get given that detail, eh?
> Nighty night now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to get their ass back past the Green Line and stay the fuck there.  The Palestinian's have every right to self-determination, which Israel is preventing.
> 
> You're so morally bankrupt, nothing Israel does crosses the line. You can see a video of people being shot at while fishing and farming and claim something entirely different.
> 
> You remind me of average German's refusing to believe the Holocaust when first told about it.  They couldn't believe their government could be part of something so horrific.  And they continued to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead.  And just like them, your day will come when you face that reality that you can no longer deny what is obvious to the rest of the world.
Click to expand...


The GERMANS ALL KNEW IT,AS ALL THE ISRAELIS ALL KNOW IT...... Lion,always remember my friend "You have to have MORALS before they can be BANKRUPTED" just sayin.steve


----------



## skye

theliq    is an idiot!    shut your fuck up!


what a worm .... a clown .... stupid moron!


----------



## irosie91

islamo nazi oppression of jews preceded  "the occupation"     In fact it has been  ongoing  for the past  1400 years  -----1700 if one includes the  justinian law supporters in that group.   Where the "occupation"  to end abruptly tomorrow------sherrie would still be able to enjoy the slitting of israeli infant throats by isa respecters.     Of the persons lost to the filth that sherrie
so loves,    in my family------all were lost to the actions of  isa-respecters before  1967.----'
   The war of  1967   was a war intended to result in the annhilation of 
Israel          so stated by arabist Gamal Abdul Nasser-----end of
occuation "controls"  and return to  1967 borders which is the real 
demand of islamo nazi pigs-----simply constitutes an opportunity for
a  DO-OVER   in that endeavor.     After world war II----the allies 
did not provide an opportunity for the  AXIS ---to  TRY IT AGAIN ---
no doubt a disappointment to  Sherrie    as it was to many many pro-nazis in the USA         She is not alone


----------



## American_Jihad

theliq said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor old Anjelica has become an apologist for the Zionists,I thought she was better than that.There you go,they just can't help themselves,just a play on words to justify supporting the indefenceable.
> 
> As for your comment about the Law.......there are so many times that one should NEVER use the words LAW and JUSTICE in the SAME SENTENCE. theking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not only a RED NECK and all that implies(Dickhead,Racist,Ignorant Bastard,Bastard Only,Gun Toteing,Drug Taking,Drunken Republican Loser)BUT THICK WITH IT.
> 
> Your Avie,has Che Gavara in the cross-hairs,Your ignorant prose of TRASH KORANIMALS/LIBERALS......only reinforces what a Troll YOU ARE.
> 
> GIT ON YOUR KNEES BITCH,WHEN YOU ADDRESS H.I.M.THELIQ.
> 
> SQUEAL BOY,SQUEAL BOY,Welcome to my world son,YAWN
Click to expand...


I love it when I make you rage, punk...


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_ByXtE2qzA]israel beach gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

as to the issue of  "war crime"  and  "collective punishment"    In order for
 a bombing to be legal----the TARGET  must be a legal military target----that is 
 active military personnel  DURING conflict   -----weapons dumps and sites 
 used for military purposes-----like buildings from which shots are fired or 
 bombs launched          Can any of the supporters of islamo nazi actions  eg   
 Sherrie----tell us just what the TARGETS of the kassam missiles are?   

 As to "collective punishment"   can any of the supporters of the actions
 of islamo nazi terrorists   eg  Sherri----tell us how bombing the brains 
 out of children living in israeli cities is NOT COLLECTIVE PUNISHMENT?


----------



## theliq

American_Jihad said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not only a RED NECK and all that implies(Dickhead,Racist,Ignorant Bastard,Bastard Only,Gun Toteing,Drug Taking,Drunken Republican Loser)BUT THICK WITH IT.
> 
> Your Avie,has Che Gavara in the cross-hairs,Your ignorant prose of TRASH KORANIMALS/LIBERALS......only reinforces what a Troll YOU ARE.
> 
> GIT ON YOUR KNEES BITCH,WHEN YOU ADDRESS H.I.M.THELIQ.
> 
> SQUEAL BOY,SQUEAL BOY,Welcome to my world son,YAWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when I make you rage, punk...
Click to expand...


Well I NEVER RAGE as you put it,in my country CAPITALS ARE FOR EMPHASIS...typical of you to think it's RAGING.......Hey Ho What a Dumb ASS


----------



## theliq

Jos said:


> israel beach gaza - YouTube



See Zionists more of yourBlown Up In SMOKE

You have NO MORALS as I said


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq    is an idiot!    shut your fuck up!
> 
> 
> what a worm .... a clown .... stupid moron!



You may think you have grown a pair of BALLS with your obsequesness to the Zionist Nazi Collaborators

But I am made of STERNER STUFF......back to your kennel Curr

I am the Magnificent and always speak the truth,trouble with Cetin like YOU is that when faced with the truth,you are in denial....Keep looking in the Mirror What Do YOU see,I'll tell YOU.........NOTHING,NO ONE because that is what you are NOTHING AT ALL.but keep SPEWING YOUR BULLSHIT


----------



## AnjelicaT

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah, there loinboy, quit getting your knickers in a bunch.  As you know there is a maritime blockade in place...
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is illegal and immoral. It is also a war crime.  It's called "collective punishment".  You cannot punish an entire population of people who've committed no crime.
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> to prevent the smuggling of weapons -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bullshit claim.  There are video's that show Israeli's at checkpoints, after determining Palestinian's had no weapons on them, they were still denied passage through the checkpoint.  So the weapons claim doesn't wash.
> 
> Israel has no jurisdiction in Palestinian (or international) waters.
> 
> 
> And you have no proof that they didn't.  Boarding another vessel in international (or Palestinian) waters, is an act of piracy.  You show just how evil your heart (and Israel) is, when you treat humanitarian aid, as a threat and attack the ship in international waters where you have absolutely no jurisdiction at all!  That is so fucked, if I was President, I'd send in a ship the Israeli's couldn't board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly with the farmers and activists, there is a perimeter they may not stray beyond because of 'farmers' and their 'aid workers' and protesters throwing rocks, trying to breach the perimeter and provoking the patrols into action.  Again, you have no idea if any of these actions occurred as your pals may have done the provoking then only filmed the consequences - that's a very typical pally wood productions tactic.  You need to be more discerning regarding what you are happy to bring to this board as 'evidence' in support of pally propaganda..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video shows people farming being shot at.  And Israel has no right imposing any kind of restrictions on land that isn't theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a more positive note, Israel has relaxed the demarcation lines in both these examples since the hudna began last week, and Hamas has said thanks but we will be smuggling as many rockets in via whatever means we can avail ourselves of.  Let's hope they don't demand the 'fishermen' and their rabid activist buddies get given that detail, eh?
> Nighty night now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to get their ass back past the Green Line and stay the fuck there.  The Palestinian's have every right to self-determination, which Israel is preventing.
> 
> You're so morally bankrupt, nothing Israel does crosses the line. You can see a video of people being shot at while fishing and farming and claim something entirely different.
> 
> You remind me of average German's refusing to believe the Holocaust when first told about it.  They couldn't believe their government could be part of something so horrific.  And they continued to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead.  And just like them, your day will come when you face that reality that you can no longer deny what is obvious to the rest of the world.
Click to expand...



Seriously loins, why don't you try to calm down a bit.  I'm sorry I can't say what you want me to say about these incidents but you only have yourself to blame for that, providing pally wood YouTube crap from known mendacious rabid antisemites and the like.  In addition, I would be able to match any article by a 'legal expert' you could provide parroting the illegal international waters garbage who will say exactly the opposite.  I don't know how old you are but you seem to be thinking like a child and as for believing pally wood videos would advance your 'case', well the less said the better.


----------



## theliq

AnjelicaT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah, there loinboy, quit getting your knickers in a bunch.  As you know there is a maritime blockade in place...
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is illegal and immoral. It is also a war crime.  It's called "collective punishment".  You cannot punish an entire population of people who've committed no crime.
> 
> That's a bullshit claim.  There are video's that show Israeli's at checkpoints, after determining Palestinian's had no weapons on them, they were still denied passage through the checkpoint.  So the weapons claim doesn't wash.
> 
> Israel has no jurisdiction in Palestinian (or international) waters.
> 
> 
> And you have no proof that they didn't.  Boarding another vessel in international (or Palestinian) waters, is an act of piracy.  You show just how evil your heart (and Israel) is, when you treat humanitarian aid, as a threat and attack the ship in international waters where you have absolutely no jurisdiction at all!  That is so fucked, if I was President, I'd send in a ship the Israeli's couldn't board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video shows people farming being shot at.  And Israel has no right imposing any kind of restrictions on land that isn't theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a more positive note, Israel has relaxed the demarcation lines in both these examples since the hudna began last week, and Hamas has said thanks but we will be smuggling as many rockets in via whatever means we can avail ourselves of.  Let's hope they don't demand the 'fishermen' and their rabid activist buddies get given that detail, eh?
> Nighty night now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to get their ass back past the Green Line and stay the fuck there.  The Palestinian's have every right to self-determination, which Israel is preventing.
> 
> You're so morally bankrupt, nothing Israel does crosses the line. You can see a video of people being shot at while fishing and farming and claim something entirely different.
> 
> You remind me of average German's refusing to believe the Holocaust when first told about it.  They couldn't believe their government could be part of something so horrific.  And they continued to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead.  And just like them, your day will come when you face that reality that you can no longer deny what is obvious to the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously loins, why don't you try to calm down a bit.  I'm sorry I can't say what you want me to say about these incidents but you only have yourself to blame for that, providing pally wood YouTube crap from known mendacious rabid antisemites and the like.  In addition, I would be able to match any article by a 'legal expert' you could provide parroting the illegal international waters garbage who will say exactly the opposite.  I don't know how old you are but you seem to be thinking like a child and as for believing pally wood videos would advance your 'case', well the less said the better.
Click to expand...


Why can't you comment on the facts,why don't you Zionists be honest for a change and say YES we are doing everything we can to exterminate the Palestinians........What's wrong with being HONEST.

To try to demean Lion, with your cheap one liners MERELY DEMEANS YOURSELF Anjelica,If you are older that he,don't you realize by your purile commentry, you make a bigger fool of yourself


----------



## AnjelicaT

theliq said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Loinboy, thank you for going to the trouble of finding some youtube vids.  I was hoping for something more substantial, but never mind, lets look at the first two re the fishing vessels first.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You're just going to continue to make excuses for Israeli behavior.
> 
> Why are they shooting Palestinian fisherman in Gazan territorial waters?
> 
> 
> Is say's a lot, when all your apprehension and concern, is on the fishing boats and whether they're doing what you see them doing and no comments on the fact that the Israeli's are clearly shooting at someone who is not doing anything hostile.
> 
> It would be better if you would make the admission, _*"Yeah, shooting at fisherman is pretty fucked!  But hey, shit happens!"*_  At the very least, it would show that you made some comment on Israeli actions, but when you can't even comment on something so obviously wrong, is tacit approval that what they're doing is okay.
> 
> 
> That's all conjecture on your part.  You can clearly see in the video, which boat is fishing and which boat is shooting.
> 
> 
> There is nothing in those videos that indicate any aggression by the fishing boats.  And those "alleged" activists, are trying to communicate with the Israeli boat that they are "un-armed" and not in Israeli territorial waters.  They're asking the question you should be asking, _*"Why are the Israeli's firing at fishing boats?"*_  But you don't seem bothered by that.  The elephant in the room, is you thinking the IDF is not doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with people asking why they are being shot at?
> 
> 
> All your attention is on the people shooting the video, not the people shooting the bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its even worse than your insistence the other day that 'eyewitnesses' always tell the truth, have no agenda and accurately relay everything that they saw and experienced.
> Anyway, thanks, but can't you do any better?
> I will now look at the 'farmer' video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they "always" tell the truth, I'm saying you can't claim they're lying without some evidence to the contrary.  If you're going to object to something, you have to show your objection has merit.  Simply thinking something different, doesn't wash.  If you objected to something in a court of law, the judge would ask you prove what that objection is based on.  And if you couldn't, he'd consider it frivolous and throw it out of  court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor old Anjelica has become an apologist for the Zionists,I thought she was better than that.There you go,they just can't help themselves,just a play on words to justify supporting the indefenceable.
> 
> As for your comment about the Law.......there are so many times that one should NEVER use the words LAW and JUSTICE in the SAME SENTENCE. theking
Click to expand...


Hello, Theliq, thank you for your concern but I am neither poor nor old, and I am not exactly an apologist for Zionists, but rather one of them actual filthy Zionists.  I'm sorry that causes you  dissapointment that I'm not 'better than that' but there you have it.  And just for the record, Nowhere did I 'play on words to justify supporting the indefenceable' (sic), I merely pointed out that a couple of minutes video conducted in one case by antisemitic nutters which shows nothing of what preceded the 'events' does not constitute evidence of anything.  in fact it was silly of Loins to use them as evidence for his allegations - quite disappointing, in fact.  So there we are, we are all three of us 'dissapointed'.  I hope the day/evening brings better things your way.  G-d bless.


----------



## AnjelicaT

theliq said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is illegal and immoral. It is also a war crime.  It's called "collective punishment".  You cannot punish an entire population of people who've committed no crime.
> 
> That's a bullshit claim.  There are video's that show Israeli's at checkpoints, after determining Palestinian's had no weapons on them, they were still denied passage through the checkpoint.  So the weapons claim doesn't wash.
> 
> Israel has no jurisdiction in Palestinian (or international) waters.
> 
> 
> And you have no proof that they didn't.  Boarding another vessel in international (or Palestinian) waters, is an act of piracy.  You show just how evil your heart (and Israel) is, when you treat humanitarian aid, as a threat and attack the ship in international waters where you have absolutely no jurisdiction at all!  That is so fucked, if I was President, I'd send in a ship the Israeli's couldn't board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video shows people farming being shot at.  And Israel has no right imposing any kind of restrictions on land that isn't theirs.
> 
> Israel needs to get their ass back past the Green Line and stay the fuck there.  The Palestinian's have every right to self-determination, which Israel is preventing.
> 
> You're so morally bankrupt, nothing Israel does crosses the line. You can see a video of people being shot at while fishing and farming and claim something entirely different.
> 
> You remind me of average German's refusing to believe the Holocaust when first told about it.  They couldn't believe their government could be part of something so horrific.  And they continued to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead.  And just like them, your day will come when you face that reality that you can no longer deny what is obvious to the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously loins, why don't you try to calm down a bit.  I'm sorry I can't say what you want me to say about these incidents but you only have yourself to blame for that, providing pally wood YouTube crap from known mendacious rabid antisemites and the like.  In addition, I would be able to match any article by a 'legal expert' you could provide parroting the illegal international waters garbage who will say exactly the opposite.  I don't know how old you are but you seem to be thinking like a child and as for believing pally wood videos would advance your 'case', well the less said the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you comment on the facts,why don't you Zionists be honest for a change and say YES we are doing everything we can to exterminate the Palestinians........What's wrong with being HONEST.
> 
> To try to demean Lion, with your cheap one liners MERELY DEMEANS YOURSELF Anjelica,If you are older that he,don't you realize by your purile commentry, you make a bigger fool of yourself
Click to expand...


Why can't you understand the videos provide no facts but are rather carefully edited bits of garbage which are of absolutely no use whatsoever as proof of anything either way?  I'm a Zionist and I'm not doing anything I can to 'exterminate' the Palestinians, and neither is Israel.  Don't you think they could do that in a heartbeat if they wanted to?  Now enough of this already.
As for my 'cheap one liners', haven't you noticed I am waaaaaaaaay too verbose?  I'm sure there are plenty of posters who'd be quite pleased if I would only post one liners   Anyway, it's been such fun, Theliq, you are a one.  G-d bless and have a good one.


----------



## Billo_Really

AnjelicaT said:


> Seriously loins, why don't you try to calm down a bit.  I'm sorry I can't say what you want me to say about these incidents but you only have yourself to blame for that,


Let me get this straight, you're blaming me, for an opinion, you have?  You choose to think (jump to a ridiculous conclusion), that I wan't you to say a certain "something" and that's somehow my fault, you've decided to think this?

These are your decisions, your choices, what you want to think_*...........OWN THEM!*_



AnjelicaT said:


> providing pally wood YouTube crap from known mendacious rabid antisemites and the like.


Ad hominems are not valid rebuttals.  



AnjelicaT said:


> In addition, I would be able to match any article by a 'legal expert' you could provide parroting the illegal international waters garbage who will say exactly the opposite.


If you could have, you would have; but you didn't, because you can't!



AnjelicaT said:


> I don't know how old you are but you seem to be thinking like a child and as for believing pally wood videos would advance your 'case', well the less said the better.


All I did, was satisfy the burden of proof that comes with making a claim.  I provided my evidence.  Done deal.  At this point, the burden of proof shifts to the objector of the claim.  In order to prove your objection has merit, the burden of proof is on you now, to provide evidence to the contrary.  And since you didn't, the scorecard reads: *Loinboy - 1; AnjelicaT - 0*


----------



## Billo_Really

AnjelicaT said:


> Why can't you understand the videos provide no facts but are rather carefully edited bits of garbage which are of absolutely no use whatsoever as proof of anything either way?


Where's your proof they are_ "carefully edited bits of garbage"?_

There is no getting around the fact that it is the IDF that is doing the shooting and the Palestinian boat is doing the fishing.



AnjelicaT said:


> I'm a Zionist and I'm not doing anything I can to 'exterminate' the Palestinians, and neither is Israel.


Oh please, you've already demonstrated you could care less about them. You've shown no concern for the Pals human rights; you think you can do whatever you want, on their land.



AnjelicaT said:


> Don't you think they could do that in a heartbeat if they wanted to?  Now enough of this already.


Empty rhetoric.



AnjelicaT said:


> As for my 'cheap one liners', haven't you noticed I am waaaaaaaaay too verbose?  I'm sure there are plenty of posters who'd be quite pleased if I would only post one liners   Anyway, it's been such fun, Theliq, you are a one.  G-d bless and have a good one.


Kiss-ass!


----------



## jtpr312

Then people should be outraged at the filthy muslims that made this happen.  If this child's relatives and neighbors did not insist on firing rockets and mortars into Israeli civilian neighborhoods, often times placing these launchers in areas heavily populated by children hopeing that their own kids will be killed so they can use the dead bodies of their kids for propoganda purposes,  and sending suicide bombers in market palces and onto buses in Israel to murder innocent Israeli civilians this poor child would still be alive.  Only a moron or a muslim would blame the Israelis for this child's injuries.


----------



## ima

jtpr312 said:


> Then people should be outraged at the filthy muslims that made this happen.  If this child's relatives and neighbors did not insist on firing rockets and mortars into Israeli civilian neighborhoods, often times placing these launchers in areas heavily populated by children hopeing that their own kids will be killed so they can use the dead bodies of their kids for propoganda purposes,  and sending suicide bombers in market palces and onto buses in Israel to murder innocent Israeli civilians this poor child would still be alive.  Only a moron or a muslim would blame the Israelis for this child's injuries.



Buddy, the zionists have pretty much instigated the whole mess. It would be up to them to make the first real step towards a lasting peace settlement. But as we all know, the Israelis don't want peace, they want more land, because let's face it, when have they EVER offered a real deal to the Pals? I'll tell you: never.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah, there loinboy, quit getting your knickers in a bunch.  As you know there is a maritime blockade in place...
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is illegal and immoral. It is also a war crime.  It's called "collective punishment".  You cannot punish an entire population of people who've committed no crime.
> 
> That's a bullshit claim.  There are video's that show Israeli's at checkpoints, after determining Palestinian's had no weapons on them, they were still denied passage through the checkpoint.  So the weapons claim doesn't wash.
> 
> Israel has no jurisdiction in Palestinian (or international) waters.
> 
> 
> And you have no proof that they didn't.  Boarding another vessel in international (or Palestinian) waters, is an act of piracy.  You show just how evil your heart (and Israel) is, when you treat humanitarian aid, as a threat and attack the ship in international waters where you have absolutely no jurisdiction at all!  That is so fucked, if I was President, I'd send in a ship the Israeli's couldn't board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video shows people farming being shot at.  And Israel has no right imposing any kind of restrictions on land that isn't theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a more positive note, Israel has relaxed the demarcation lines in both these examples since the hudna began last week, and Hamas has said thanks but we will be smuggling as many rockets in via whatever means we can avail ourselves of.  Let's hope they don't demand the 'fishermen' and their rabid activist buddies get given that detail, eh?
> Nighty night now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel needs to get their ass back past the Green Line and stay the fuck there.  The Palestinian's have every right to self-determination, which Israel is preventing.
> 
> You're so morally bankrupt, nothing Israel does crosses the line. You can see a video of people being shot at while fishing and farming and claim something entirely different.
> 
> You remind me of average German's refusing to believe the Holocaust when first told about it.  They couldn't believe their government could be part of something so horrific.  And they continued to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead.  And just like them, your day will come when you face that reality that you can no longer deny what is obvious to the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously loins, why don't you try to calm down a bit.  I'm sorry I can't say what you want me to say about these incidents but you only have yourself to blame for that, providing pally wood YouTube crap from known mendacious rabid antisemites and the like.  In addition, I would be able to match any article by a 'legal expert' you could provide parroting the illegal international waters garbage who will say exactly the opposite.  I don't know how old you are but you seem to be thinking like a child and as for believing pally wood videos would advance your 'case', well the less said the better.
Click to expand...


Anjelica,

You say you question whether there is a God, what I read from your words is a person who acts as if their God is Israel, and you defend every act Israel engages in, no matter how gruesome it is. 

The Israeli unlawful attacks on farmers and fisherman has been documented for years, you can go to websites like Reliefweb that monitor such human rights abuses worldwide and find literally thousands of reports of such attacks day in and day out, year in and year out, of this decades long Occupation of Palestine.

How does a human being support and keep supporting such Depravity, of Israel, as you do, all this deliberate taking of the life of the innocent in this Occupation, by Israel, over 1000 children murdered since the First Intifada started, over 8000 killed, mostly civilians?

Hate in your Heart is behind all of it.

There is nothing but Hate in defending child murders, there is Hate in deliberate killings of defenseless children and civilians and in defending such killings!

Do yourself a favor, let it go, none of us have to defend murders like of this baby below, killed by Israel in an attack that was unlawful under international law, an attack that also killed his 19 year old aunt, who was 6 months pregnant, and his uncle, and the attack injured his 4 year old brother, as well.

Be Human! 

You can do it!







Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> as to the issue of  "war crime"  and  "collective punishment"    In order for
> a bombing to be legal----the TARGET  must be a legal military target----that is
> active military personnel  DURING conflict   -----weapons dumps and sites
> used for military purposes-----like buildings from which shots are fired or
> bombs launched          Can any of the supporters of islamo nazi actions  eg
> Sherrie----tell us just what the TARGETS of the kassam missiles are?
> 
> As to "collective punishment"   can any of the supporters of the actions
> of islamo nazi terrorists   eg  Sherri----tell us how bombing the brains
> out of children living in israeli cities is NOT COLLECTIVE PUNISHMENT?



Stop with the lies, Israel Occupies, and Israel carries out acts of collective punishment against the civilain population, and Israel kills babies and children!

Face the truth about what Israel is, an Occupier and a baby killer!


----------



## theliq

AnjelicaT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You're just going to continue to make excuses for Israeli behavior.
> 
> Why are they shooting Palestinian fisherman in Gazan territorial waters?
> 
> 
> Is say's a lot, when all your apprehension and concern, is on the fishing boats and whether they're doing what you see them doing and no comments on the fact that the Israeli's are clearly shooting at someone who is not doing anything hostile.
> 
> It would be better if you would make the admission, _*"Yeah, shooting at fisherman is pretty fucked!  But hey, shit happens!"*_  At the very least, it would show that you made some comment on Israeli actions, but when you can't even comment on something so obviously wrong, is tacit approval that what they're doing is okay.
> 
> 
> That's all conjecture on your part.  You can clearly see in the video, which boat is fishing and which boat is shooting.
> 
> 
> There is nothing in those videos that indicate any aggression by the fishing boats.  And those "alleged" activists, are trying to communicate with the Israeli boat that they are "un-armed" and not in Israeli territorial waters.  They're asking the question you should be asking, _*"Why are the Israeli's firing at fishing boats?"*_  But you don't seem bothered by that.  The elephant in the room, is you thinking the IDF is not doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with people asking why they are being shot at?
> 
> 
> All your attention is on the people shooting the video, not the people shooting the bullets.
> 
> 
> I didn't say they "always" tell the truth, I'm saying you can't claim they're lying without some evidence to the contrary.  If you're going to object to something, you have to show your objection has merit.  Simply thinking something different, doesn't wash.  If you objected to something in a court of law, the judge would ask you prove what that objection is based on.  And if you couldn't, he'd consider it frivolous and throw it out of  court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor old Anjelica has become an apologist for the Zionists,I thought she was better than that.There you go,they just can't help themselves,just a play on words to justify supporting the indefenceable.
> 
> As for your comment about the Law.......there are so many times that one should NEVER use the words LAW and JUSTICE in the SAME SENTENCE. theking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, Theliq, thank you for your concern but I am neither poor nor old, and I am not exactly an apologist for Zionists, but rather one of them actual filthy Zionists.  I'm sorry that causes you  dissapointment that I'm not 'better than that' but there you have it.  And just for the record, Nowhere did I 'play on words to justify supporting the indefenceable' (sic), I merely pointed out that a couple of minutes video conducted in one case by antisemitic nutters which shows nothing of what preceded the 'events' does not constitute evidence of anything.  in fact it was silly of Loins to use them as evidence for his allegations - quite disappointing, in fact.  So there we are, we are all three of us 'dissapointed'.  I hope the day/evening brings better things your way.  G-d bless.
Click to expand...


Well thanks for your HONESTY,that goes a long way with me,How and Why you would be a ZIONIST,I could never comprehend but what goes around will come around I find in life.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

These children were killed by Israel on January 3, 2009, none of them were participating in the hostilities when killed. Year in and year out, in this over 40 year Occupation in Palestine, children have been killed my Israel. Israel and Occupation and Child Killings, Synonyms For One another!

Sharif 'Abd al-Mu'ti Suliman Ermelat was a 15 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 03.01.2009 in Rafah, by a shell. He was killed while sitting in a tent near his house. Ten of his relatives were wounded. 

Rajeh Nahed Rajeh Ziyadah was a 17 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 03.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. He was killed in the bombing of al-Maqadmeh mosque, in which the army contended ammunition and weapons were stored. 15 persons were killed in the bombing, among them five members of the Hamas military wing and one person from the Islamic Jihad military wing. 

Lu'ai Yihya Salman Abu Halimah was a 17 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 03.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district. He was killed while playing with friends outside his house. His friends were wounded. 

Ahmad Ass'ad Dib Tbeil was a 15 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 03.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. He was killed in the bombing of al-Maqadmeh mosque, in which the army contended ammunition and weapons were stored. 15 persons were killed in the bombing, among them five members of the Hamas military wing and one person from the Islamic Jihad military wing. 

Shahd Hussein Nazmi Sultan was a 6 year-old resident of Jabalya, North Gaza district, killed on 03.01.2009 in Jabalya, North Gaza district, by a missile. She was killed while at home with her family. 

Mahmoud Salah Ahmad al-Ghul was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 03.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a missile. A student, he was killed on his family's farm. 


Hassan Nassim 'Amer Hiju was a 15 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 03.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. Killed in the bombing of al-Maqadmeh mosque, in which the army contended ammunition and weapons were stored. 15 persons were killed in the bombing, among them five members of the Hamas military wing and one person from the Islamic Jihad military wing. 

Hani Muhammad Musa a-Silawi was a 6 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 03.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. Killed in the bombing of al-Maqadmeh mosque, in which the army contended ammunition and weapons were stored. 15 persons were killed in the bombing, among them five members of the Hamas military wing and one person from the Islamic Jihad military wing. 

Muhammad Musa Isma'il a-Silawi was an 11 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 03.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge having been forced to leave their houses. Earlier, militants had fired rockets from the area. 

Ahmad Shaher Fa'iq Khdeir was a 12 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 03.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. Killed while next to his house. 

B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities

Sherri


----------



## AbeBird

ima said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then people should be
> Buddy, the zionists have pretty much instigated the whole mess. It would be up to them to make the first real step towards a lasting peace settlement. But as we all know, the Israelis don't want peace, they want more land, because let's face it, when have they EVER offered a real deal to the Pals? I'll tell you: never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? the Arabs never wanted to recognize the Right of the Jews to have their own national state in the land of Israel because they see all the Middle East as their Arabian Muslim holy land (the call it in Arabic: Dahr el-Islam, the house of Islam). This is the basic reason that wars go there. If the Jews would have lay their arms down then the Muslims would have kill them all; but if the Arabs wuold have done so, there would have peace there.
Click to expand...


----------



## AbeBird

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel needs to get their ass back past the Green Line and stay the fuck there.  The Palestinian's have every right to self-determination, which Israel is preventing.
> 
> You're so morally bankrupt, nothing Israel does crosses the line. You can see a video of people being shot at while fishing and farming and claim something entirely different.
> 
> You remind me of average German's refusing to believe the Holocaust when first told about it.  They couldn't believe their government could be part of something so horrific.  And they continued to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead.  And just like them, your day will come when you face that reality that you can no longer deny what is obvious to the rest of the world.



The conflict is not about the green line but the very existence of Israel. More than 80% of the Arabs called Palestinians deny the right of the Jews to have their own national state in the Islmic Dahr el-Islam area. As long as the Arabs will see Israel through these lences they will produce more terror in order to annihilate the non-Islamic state on the "pure Islamic Waqf land". 

Muslims cooperated with the Nazi Germans and other Nazi's allies in WWII to fight against the allies and to search and find Jews in Hungary, Transilvania and Yugoslavia and send them on train to be annihilated in Awschwitz consentration camp. The name of ther leader was Haj Amin el-Housseni, an Nazi Palestinian Arab that collected tens of thausands of Arabs from Palestine, Syria, Egypt and Lebanon and put them in pro-Nazi Islamic Bosnia. 

The Muslims still believe that they are right by bombing Israeli towns and cities and wish to kill as many as Jews, as their Nazi teachers told them.


----------



## AbeBird

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> These children were killed by Israel on January 3, 2009, none of them were participating in the hostilities when killed. Year in and year out, in this over 40 year Occupation in Palestine, children have been killed my Israel. Israel and Occupation and Child Killings, Synonyms For One another!
> Sherri



This list is false and decieving
Even anti-Israel Goldstones commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of the names above were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in Shiffa hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.


----------



## ima

AbeBird said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then people should be
> Buddy, the zionists have pretty much instigated the whole mess. It would be up to them to make the first real step towards a lasting peace settlement. But as we all know, the Israelis don't want peace, they want more land, because let's face it, when have they EVER offered a real deal to the Pals? I'll tell you: never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? the Arabs never wanted to recognize the Right of the Jews to have their own national state in the land of Israel because they see all the Middle East as their Arabian Muslim holy land (the call it in Arabic: Dahr el-Islam, the house of Islam). This is the basic reason that wars go there. If the Jews would have lay their arms down then the Muslims would have kill them all; but if the Arabs wuold have done so, there would have peace there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, the zionists knew that, and they went and took land by force anyways. And keep taking more land by force. You reap what you sow.
Click to expand...


----------



## AbeBird

theliq said:


> The GERMANS ALL KNEW IT,AS ALL THE ISRAELIS ALL KNOW IT...... Lion,always remember my friend "You have to have MORALS before they can be BANKRUPTED" just sayin.steve



*UN report: Gaza blockade legal, Israel doesn't owe Turkey apology for Marmara.* 
UN investigative committee, headed by Geoffrey Palmer, expected to present report to the UN Secretary General's office Thursday.

The UN report on last year's Gaza flotilla clash found that Israel's blockade of the Gaza Strip is legal and that Jerusalem owes no apology to Turkey for the Mavi Marmara raid, diplomatic sources said. 

The UN investigative committee, headed by Geoffrey Palmer, is expected to present its report to the UN Secretary General's office today, but it is not clear if it will be released, since Secretary General Ban Ki-moon is not in New York. 

The draft report was sent to both Israel and Turkey. Diplomatic sources in Jerusalem who saw the draft report said it sharply criticizes Turkey for not doing enough to prevent the flotilla from setting sail and for conducting a tendentious investigation into the events. 

In contrast, the report said that the Turkel Committee, which led Israel's official flotilla probe, had conducted a professional and independent investigation. 

There is some criticism for Israel, however. The report says Israeli commandos used excessive force against the Mavi Marmara's passengers, though Israel had insisted the soldiers had been attacked and were acting in self-defense. 

Nine Turkish nationals were killed by IDF soldiers during the clash that broke out when the troops intercepted the Marmara. 

And while international law does allow for ships to be intercepted far from a country's territorial waters under these circumstances, Israel would have been better off waiting until the flotilla was closer to the blockade line and was 20 miles from shore, the report said. 

But Palmer did not demand that Israel apologize to Turkey, suggesting that it express sorrow over the casualties instead. Nor did the report demand that Israel pay any compensation. Should it choose to, it could put money into a special humanitarian fund set up for this purpose, Palmer added. 

Meanwhile, efforts in New York to reach a reconciliation with Turkey remained deadlocked, as neither side is willing to budge on the issue of an Israeli apology. 

Officials on both sides were reportedly eager to reach a compromise before the report is released, believing that once the report lays blame, it will be harder for the two countries to come to terms. 

But Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan instructed the Turkish negotiators not to back down on the demand for an official Israeli apology. Vice Prime Minister Moshe Ya'alon told Turkish Foreign Ministry Undersecretary Feridun Sinirlioglu that Israel would not apologize, but would express sorrow over the results. 

Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman said, "An apology is not a compromise, as far as I'm concerned it's a humiliation and it's forsaking IDF soldiers. We regret the killing of people from all organizations, kinds and countries. There are things we're ready to discuss and there are things we won't. 

"I'm not willing to see Israel's national honor being injured; it has real, not abstract meaning in the Middle East," he said. 

*The Arabs all know it that their brethern terrorists are shooting deliberately on civilians in order to murder as much Jews as they can, as their Nazi Germany supportere taught them in the WWII !!!!!*


----------



## AbeBird

ima said:


> Like I said, the zionists knew that, and they went and took land by force anyways. And keep taking more land by force. You reap what you sow.



Knew what? the Zionists are fighting against Islamic aggression. They are the front runners of the civilized world against those who want to Islamise all Europe and the Americas. I can see them through my window in Brussles how they are floating the streets looking for violence and "easy money". We all should prevent Isrlam from occupying others lands!!!!!


----------



## ima

AbeBird said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the zionists knew that, and they went and took land by force anyways. And keep taking more land by force. You reap what you sow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knew what? the Zionists are fighting against Islamic aggression. They are the front runners of the civilized world against those who want to Islamise all Europe and the Americas. I can see them through my window in Brussles how they are floating the streets looking for violence and "easy money". We all should prevent Isrlam from occupying others lands!!!!!
Click to expand...


You mean the zionists are CAUSING islamic aggression. White people in general support Israel, and that gave us 9/11...

As for what's outside your window, I have a question for you: why did you let so many of them in your country in the first place?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AbeBird said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> These children were killed by Israel on January 3, 2009, none of them were participating in the hostilities when killed. Year in and year out, in this over 40 year Occupation in Palestine, children have been killed my Israel. Israel and Occupation and Child Killings, Synonyms For One another!
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This list is false and decieving
> Even anti-Israel Goldstones commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of the names above were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in Shiffa hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.
Click to expand...


This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!

Stop the Zionist lies!

Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does all of that have to do with israel's killing of children in gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> sherri:
> 
> *and what do you have to do with the killing in gaza either?
> 
> All you are doing is helping the zionuts with your self righteous stupidity*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kvetch,
> 
> I am a human being who sees an Injustice, the Occupation of Palestine, and I choose to not be silent in the face of the Injustice, and try to do all I can find to do to take a stand against it and to expose it for what it us, bring it into the Light!
> 
> This is not simply a fight between two peoples with the solution for each side to stop hating and put down their arms and sing Kumbaya! I think you see it that way!
> 
> This statement by an American Rabbi says it way better than I can, this Rabbi who I think I learned about through Emily Hauser's blog and a post she wrote about Martin Luther King, and whose words are so filled with so much goodness and wisdom:
> 
> "When will we be ready to accept that this is not a balanced conflict or even a war by any reasonable definition  and that it never was?  When will we face the painful truth that this is not a story about one side versus the other but about one side oppressing the other?  Frankly, all the well-meaning liberal comments about praying for peace on both sides and leave me cold. Worse, I find them insidious because they simply serve to support the myth that this is a conflict between two equal parties. It is not. And peace will not come until we admit this  until we admit that there is an essential injustice at the heart of this tragedy and that try as it might, Israel will never be able to make it go away through the sheer force of its increasingly massive military might.
> 
> Beyond the rage, Im heartened that this time around there is a growing community of conscience that is speaking out publicly and in no uncertain terms to protest Israels latest outrage in Gaza. I am so deeply grateful for my friends and colleagues at Jewish Voice for Peace, who is alone in the Jewish world in condemning this latest assault.  I urge you to read JVPs courageous statement, which I know gives voice to increasing numbers of Jews and non-Jews, young and old, religious and secular, who are coming together through the courage of their conscience."
> 
> Outrage in Gaza Redux « Shalom Rav
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

If Sherri were truly interested in the injustices done in this world, she would be on several message boards condemning what the Muslims are doing to others which certainly greatly outnumber anything she can bring up what the Israelis are doing.  One would think that being a Shiite Muslim, she would be condemning what the Sunnis have done to the Shiites.  Just today I was reading that for the 4th time in 5 days the Shiites were set upon in Pakistan.  Doesn't Sherri care about the women and children who happened to be Shiites and were killed and wounded?  Is her entire focus only on Israel because the Jews are involved, and there are no Jews involved in the killing of Shiites by Sunnis in Pakistan?  I guess since there are no Jews involved there either the "good Christian" woman is not concerned with the Christians being murdered in Nigeria.  There are message boards all over the Internet so which one is Sherri posting on condemning the Muslim atrocities?  It almost seems like Sherri is conducting her own Jihad against the Jews and is closing her eyes to Muslim atrocities.
Saudi Cleric Issues Fatwa Declaring Jihad Against The Jews Everywhere Is A Supreme Duty For All Muslims&#8230; | Weasel Zippers


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AbeBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> These children were killed by Israel on January 3, 2009, none of them were participating in the hostilities when killed. Year in and year out, in this over 40 year Occupation in Palestine, children have been killed my Israel. Israel and Occupation and Child Killings, Synonyms For One another!
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This list is false and decieving
> Even anti-Israel Goldstone&#8217;s commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of the names above were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in &#8216;Shiffa&#8217; hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!
> 
> Stop the Zionist lies!
> 
> Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.
Click to expand...


For every blow the Arabs give Israel, they will get 100 blows back until they learn their lesson


----------



## AbeBird

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyhuqthF2UM&feature=relmfu]&#x202b;[/ame]


----------



## AbeBird

The Hamas bombardment of Gaza; almost 100 Hamas rockets have crashed back into Gaza  - The Hamas bombardment of Gaza | Jerusalem Post - Blogs


----------



## AbeBird

http://d3j5vwomefv46c.cloudfront.ne...x6~IqTPU26mIPGkehPvsj3LJXf5uG4O06HE5C7yebuws_


----------



## AbeBird

An amazing video of Israeli &#8220;Iron Dome&#8221; anti-missile system destroying 12 rockets from the viewpoint of a wedding party.
An amazing contrast of normal life and terror | Tavern Keepers
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8kAyqbKwd1o]&#x202b;[/ame]
50th minute onwards


----------



## AbeBird

The problem is the nature of Islam ... Islamists behead a Christian man in Somalia.
Christian Convert from Islam Beheaded in Somalia
http://tavernkeepers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/al-shabaab-terrorist-group.jpg


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbeBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> This list is false and decieving
> Even anti-Israel Goldstones commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of the names above were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in Shiffa hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!
> 
> Stop the Zionist lies!
> 
> Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For every blow the Arabs give Israel, they will get 100 blows back until they learn their lesson
Click to expand...

When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?


----------



## AbeBird

ima said:


> You mean the zionists are CAUSING islamic aggression. White people in general support Israel, and that gave us 9/11...
> 
> As for what's outside your window, I have a question for you: why did you let so many of them in your country in the first place?



You know what I mean cause I wrote it. Muslims don't want non-Muslims to have their national state at their Dahr el-Islam. Muslims have a problem that inflicts others. Muslims don't eccept the right of non-Muslims to be independence in what Muslims see as their spiritual and physical gift fron their Allah. For that matter even Spain, Greece and Yugoslavia considered as Islam lands, because they were onced occupied by Muslims. The rest of the world, Dahr El-Harb (place of sword, place of war) is all the rest of the world, including Europe and the Americas, that will be conquered by Muslims as the last move before their prophet Muhamad comes back to earth. In that case, all the non-Muslims are the enemies of Islam. Israel is just the front barrier that hold the Muslim war on us to succeed and prosper.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D3I2f6TLYs]Islam: Global Jihad and World Conquest - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AqvJ_O8Ii8]Islam: Muslims will Conquer and Rule Europe! - Shaykh Yusuf Al Qaradawi - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUk5SPzLt7c]Islam will rule the world . - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AbeBird

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Muslims kill Israelis just because they are Jews.... Israel fight, aim  and kill Arab terrorists. Arab civilians killed only because Arab terrorists are hiding behind kids and women!!!!! Arab terrorists afraid to fight the Israli soldier on battleground!
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTu-AUE9ycs]Hamas using Palestinians as human shields: We desire Death as you desire Life - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1N1zhUm84w]The great Palestinian lie - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UrUUsVzxAw]Brave Arab speaks out against Islam - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

for sherri-----when will the murder of    HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS for the glory of   ALLAH/ISA   end?      probably never------the murder spree started more than 1700 years ago with the imposition of filth by  CONSTANTINE     and then continued and enhanced by the  ISA-RESPECTORS     from arabia      Both groups made GENOCIDE A RELIGIOUS OBLIGATION  ----Many  of the followers of contantine  did repudiate that filth------but sherri STILL  LOVES IT.
  There will always be some clinging to the shit and lies the constitute sherri's  "religion"


----------



## AbeBird

*Lebanese Writer: Jordan and West Bank Should Become Palestinian State That Will Absorb the Refugees  *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcL31YqZaQQ]Lebanese Writer: Jordan and West Bank Should Become Palestinian State That Will Absorb the Refugees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AbeBird

*Nabil Shaath: We'll Never Accept "Two-States for Two Peoples" Solution *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CkImOGcHcw&feature=related]Nabil Shaath: We&#39;ll Never Accept "Two-States for Two Peoples" Solution - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AbeBird

*Is Israel Really An Apartheid State? of course Not! Only Israel haters lie and say Falsetinian proPALganda Shiite!!!!*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eupkfyd1ulc&feature=fvwrel]Is Israel An Apartheid State? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AbeBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> These children were killed by Israel on January 3, 2009, none of them were participating in the hostilities when killed. Year in and year out, in this over 40 year Occupation in Palestine, children have been killed my Israel. Israel and Occupation and Child Killings, Synonyms For One another!
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This list is false and decieving
> Even anti-Israel Goldstones commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of the names above were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in Shiffa hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!
> 
> Stop the Zionist lies!
> 
> Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.
Click to expand...

Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!
> 
> Stop the Zionist lies!
> 
> Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For every blow the Arabs give Israel, they will get 100 blows back until they learn their lesson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?
Click to expand...


When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.


----------



## kvetch

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> For every blow the Arabs give Israel, they will get 100 blows back until they learn their lesson
> 
> 
> 
> When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
Click to expand...

HI THERE ANJEL

too happy to kvetch at you for being an incurable zionut-case

i just got my first smartphone today from the carphoney whorehouse 
(the carphone warehouse in case you yanx think limey land a bit more exciting
than the dull grey wasteland it really is, 
excepting for anjel and me))

so boys new toys are far more important today than borin old jews and rabid arabs!

smart phoney samsung galaxy aces R US!!

anjel

 the phone is free with a 24 month deal costing only ten quid a month, 
250 mins, 5000 texts and 500MB datai........................enough for this kvetchy bear!

also talk talk upgraded us to unlimited downloading, caller display, 0845 and 0870 nos free
plus a you view box for the tv, a new modem, 3 times the speed, and free international calls as well as free uk calls 24/7

and what we pay...25 quid a month all in will not change because we paid a years rental in advance

carphone whorehouse and talk talk is all one company
..a third division is e2save where you get so much cash back that it costs nothing at all for up to 250 mins

and i have got abrand new USB keyboard instead of my laptop one which had no m's, backspace ...

yipeeeeee yipeeeeee yi

happy days,,,,,,,xxxxxxxxx

fuck israllistine and palsreal fpr today.......

love to y'all....nothing at all to kvetch about today!!!!


----------



## AnjelicaT

kvetch said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HI THERE ANJEL
> 
> too happy to kvetch at you for being an incurable zionut-case
> 
> i just got my first smartphone today from the carphoney whorehouse
> (the carphone warehouse in case you yanx think limey land a bit more exciting
> than the dull grey wasteland it really is,
> excepting for anjel and me))
> 
> so boys new toys are far more important today than borin old jews and rabid arabs!
> 
> smart phoney samsung galaxy aces R US!!
> 
> anjel
> 
> the phone is free with a 24 month deal costing only ten quid a month,
> 250 mins, 5000 texts and 500MB datai........................enough for this kvetchy bear!
> 
> also talk talk upgraded us to unlimited downloading, caller display, 0845 and 0870 nos free
> plus a you view box for the tv, a new modem, 3 times the speed, and free international calls as well as free uk calls 24/7
> 
> and what we pay...25 quid a month all in will not change because we paid a years rental in advance
> 
> carphone whorehouse and talk talk is all one company
> ..a third division is e2save where you get so much cash back that it costs nothing at all for up to 250 mins
> 
> and i have got abrand new USB keyboard instead of my laptop one which had no m's, backspace ...
> 
> yipeeeeee yipeeeeee yi
> 
> happy days,,,,,,,xxxxxxxxx
> 
> fuck israllistine and palsreal fpr today.......
> 
> love to y'all....nothing at all to kvetch about today!!!!
Click to expand...


I am truly thrilled for you, Kvetchy.
I have an IPhone with a crappy deal I seem to be locked into, can't be bothered to sort it out right now.
You are so much nicer when you aren't Kvetching.
Oh happy days


----------



## Billo_Really

AbeBird said:


> *UN report: Gaza blockade legal, Israel doesn't owe Turkey apology for Marmara.*
> UN investigative committee, headed by Geoffrey Palmer, expected to present report to the UN Secretary General's office Thursday.
> 
> The UN report on last year's Gaza flotilla clash found that Israel's blockade of the Gaza Strip is legal and that Jerusalem owes no apology to Turkey for the Mavi Marmara raid, diplomatic sources said.
> 
> The UN investigative committee, headed by Geoffrey Palmer, is expected to present its report to the UN Secretary General's office today, but it is not clear if it will be released, since Secretary General Ban Ki-moon is not in New York.
> 
> The draft report was sent to both Israel and Turkey. Diplomatic sources in Jerusalem who saw the draft report said it sharply criticizes Turkey for not doing enough to prevent the flotilla from setting sail and for conducting a tendentious investigation into the events.
> 
> In contrast, the report said that the Turkel Committee, which led Israel's official flotilla probe, had conducted a professional and independent investigation.


The Palmer Report's goal was not about the legality of the blockade, their goal was to repair Israeli-Turkey relations.





> _ "...ultimate goal has been described as &#8220;positively affect[ing] the relationship between Turkey and Israel, as well as the overall situation in the Middle East&#8221;._


In addition...



> _..*.the Panel did not see any exhibits or meet any witnesses, but has based its findings on information provided by the two delegations in the dispute.* It had intended to operate by consensus, but in the event only two of the nine findings and seven of the twelve recommendations were agreed unanimously. *The report repeatedly makes it clear that the Panel was not a court. *The result is effectively an opinion of the leadership, with the qualified partisan support from their colleagues._


Basically, it's just a fluff piece.

The UNHRC FFM report, did convene to address the legality of the blockade and did find that it is illegal.



> _  the Turkel Commission&#8217;s report for which the Panel notes that original material was not provided. It also observes that Turkel has completely ignored the report of the UNHRC FFM (to which it formed an opposing opinion on the legality of the blockade).
> 
> *The Panel&#8217;s conclusions that the blockade is legal are based on false points and therefore suspect. *In observing that the UNHRC FFM reached an opposing conclusion it observes that the FFM did not receive information from Israel. (Unlike the Panel however the FFM did read the Turkel protocols available to it.) However it does not allow for the fact that it has accepted false information from Israel in reaching its own conclusions.* The FFM was equipped with a large support team so that its own very senior lawyers who are experienced in international criminal law were supplemented by experts in the law of the sea and international humanitarian law.  *In addition it met with a number of non-governmental organizations, had assistance from law firms in three countries, and was thoroughly briefed on the situation in Gaza by the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs.* The UN Panel did not have the services of anyone with expertise in international criminal or maritime law and did not conduct interviews of its own.* That it should now criticise its more senior and better equipped counterparts in the UNHRC is an indication of the unreal world in which it has functioned._


It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that the blockade affects the entire 1.5 million population of Gaza.  And that is,_* "collective punishment".*_




AbeBird said:


> There is some criticism for Israel, however. The report says Israeli commandos used excessive force against the Mavi Marmara's passengers, though Israel had insisted the soldiers had been attacked and were acting in self-defense.
> 
> Nine Turkish nationals were killed by IDF soldiers during the clash that broke out when the troops intercepted the Marmara.
> 
> And while international law does allow for ships to be intercepted far from a country's territorial waters under these circumstances, Israel would have been better off waiting until the flotilla was closer to the blockade line and was 20 miles from shore, the report said.


You cannot intercept a ship flying under the flag of a sovereign nation in international waters, unless you're being fired upon.  Otherwise, it is considered an act of piracy.




AbeBird said:


> But Palmer did not demand that Israel apologize to Turkey, suggesting that it express sorrow over the casualties instead. Nor did the report demand that Israel pay any compensation. Should it choose to, it could put money into a special humanitarian fund set up for this purpose, Palmer added.
> 
> Meanwhile, efforts in New York to reach a reconciliation with Turkey remained deadlocked, as neither side is willing to budge on the issue of an Israeli apology.
> 
> Officials on both sides were reportedly eager to reach a compromise before the report is released, believing that once the report lays blame, it will be harder for the two countries to come to terms.
> 
> But Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan instructed the Turkish negotiators not to back down on the demand for an official Israeli apology. Vice Prime Minister Moshe Ya'alon told Turkish Foreign Ministry Undersecretary Feridun Sinirlioglu that Israel would not apologize, but would express sorrow over the results.
> 
> Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman said, "An apology is not a compromise, as far as I'm concerned it's a humiliation and it's forsaking IDF soldiers. We regret the killing of people from all organizations, kinds and countries. There are things we're ready to discuss and there are things we won't.
> 
> "I'm not willing to see Israel's national honor being injured; it has real, not abstract meaning in the Middle East," he said.
> 
> *The Arabs all know it that their brethern terrorists are shooting deliberately on civilians in order to murder as much Jews as they can, as their Nazi Germany supportere taught them in the WWII !!!!!*


If Israel wants to keep boarding humanitarian vessels in international waters, my solution is to send in a vessel they can't board!


----------



## Connery

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> For every blow the Arabs give Israel, they will get 100 blows back until they learn their lesson
> 
> 
> 
> When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
Click to expand...


Indeed, when they stop using the tunnels to transport weapons they will stop putting people in harms way.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> For every blow the Arabs give Israel, they will get 100 blows back until they learn their lesson
> 
> 
> 
> When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
Click to expand...


Your hate and bigotry and LIES are certainly on display once again, Israel is killing the children, not Palestinians! The Chosen People do not get a free pass to murder the children!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, when they stop using the tunnels to transport weapons they will stop putting people in harms way.
Click to expand...

FACT: Israel is murdering the children of Palestine and the world is fed up with these massacres of children!


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Indeed, when they stop using the tunnels to transport weapons they will stop putting people in harms way.


Why can't they have weapons?  

Do they not have a right to defend themselves against foreign aggression?


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, when they stop using the tunnels to transport weapons they will stop putting people in harms way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FACT: Israel is murdering the children of Palestine and the world is fed up with these massacres of children!
Click to expand...


Sherri:  'We are the world' was just a song.  You speak for yourself - you certainly do not speak for millions of others.

"And frankly, if they gave a damn about Gamma - they'd be over there fighting."


----------



## MHunterB

Someone might recognize that quote from  an exercise in 'international relations' which sought to give students the chance to reproduce the UN.......

Is anyone else weary of reading about how the self-declared Christian humanitarian pacifist yearns to be part of the 'resistance' to the oh-so-vile 'Zionist Occupiers'?   

At least the rest of us have no such pretensions.  Just about every single "Palestinian supporter" on this site seems far more dedicated to getting their jollies talking smack about 'the Joooooooooooooos'  under the pretext of "supporting Palestinians" than ever actually DOING anything to help a single one of 'em.


----------



## MHunterB

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, when they stop using the tunnels to transport weapons they will stop putting people in harms way.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they have weapons?
> 
> Do they not have a right to defend themselves against foreign aggression?
Click to expand...


The tunnels are illegal, so whatever goes through 'em is illegal.  Smuggling is a crime.


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbeBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> This list is false and decieving
> Even anti-Israel Goldstones commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of the names above were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in Shiffa hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!
> 
> Stop the Zionist lies!
> 
> Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
Click to expand...

Sherri,
Any comment,rebuttals or denial from you or do you refuse to answer simple questions?


----------



## AnjelicaT

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, when they stop using the tunnels to transport weapons they will stop putting people in harms way.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they have weapons?
> 
> Do they not have a right to defend themselves against foreign aggression?
Click to expand...

 

If they want to smuggle in weapons and they want to fire them at their neighbour they have to take responsibility for the inevitable consequences, including the deaths of the innocent people they willfully place in harms way so they can later abuse them even further by using their lifeless bodies as propaganda props.


----------



## jtpr312

ima said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then people should be outraged at the filthy muslims that made this happen.  If this child's relatives and neighbors did not insist on firing rockets and mortars into Israeli civilian neighborhoods, often times placing these launchers in areas heavily populated by children hopeing that their own kids will be killed so they can use the dead bodies of their kids for propoganda purposes,  and sending suicide bombers in market palces and onto buses in Israel to murder innocent Israeli civilians this poor child would still be alive.  Only a moron or a muslim would blame the Israelis for this child's injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, the zionists have pretty much instigated the whole mess. It would be up to them to make the first real step towards a lasting peace settlement. But as we all know, the Israelis don't want peace, they want more land, because let's face it, when have they EVER offered a real deal to the Pals? I'll tell you: never.
Click to expand...



You're of course a freaking dumbass who either has no freaking idea of what's going on over there or you're a camel humping, little boy loving, follower of the pedophilic scumbag mohammed yourself either way, your assertion is ridiculous and based upon nothing but anti-semitism and bigotry.  These camel humping scumbags have been firing rockets and mortars into Israel for years, they have been sending suicide bombers into Israel to murder innocent Jews for decades and when Israel responds with military force, you and other muslim loving scumbags like you cry foul.  Why should Israel give the arabs ANY freaking land?  The arabs have millions of acres more land than the Jews and the Israelis need this land as a buffer zone against another attack by the muslim hordes that have attacked the peace loving people of Israel numerous times.  I guess you're one of those dumbasses that think the US should give CA., AZ. and TX back to the wetbacks too huh?


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, when they stop using the tunnels to transport weapons they will stop putting people in harms way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FACT: Israel is murdering the children of Palestine and the world is fed up with these massacres of children!
Click to expand...




loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, when they stop using the tunnels to transport weapons they will stop putting people in harms way.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they have weapons?
> 
> Do they not have a right to defend themselves against foreign aggression?
Click to expand...


There are no justifications, there are no defenses, there are only your collective irrational rationalizations. "The underground facilities have ... been crucial to arming Hamas and other militant groups." 

"Israeli airstrikes have heavily targeted the network of tunnels, which smugglers use to bring in various items  including food, fuel, construction materials and* weapons*  to Gaza's 1.6 million residents. The tunnels were developed as a way for Palestinians in Gaza to sidestep Egyptian and Israeli restrictions.

Though technically illegal, the tunnels have until recently been tolerated to varying degrees on the Egyptian side of the border."


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blockade is illegal and immoral. It is also a war crime.  It's called "collective punishment".  You cannot punish an entire population of people who've committed no crime.
> 
> That's a bullshit claim.  There are video's that show Israeli's at checkpoints, after determining Palestinian's had no weapons on them, they were still denied passage through the checkpoint.  So the weapons claim doesn't wash.
> 
> Israel has no jurisdiction in Palestinian (or international) waters.
> 
> 
> And you have no proof that they didn't.  Boarding another vessel in international (or Palestinian) waters, is an act of piracy.  You show just how evil your heart (and Israel) is, when you treat humanitarian aid, as a threat and attack the ship in international waters where you have absolutely no jurisdiction at all!  That is so fucked, if I was President, I'd send in a ship the Israeli's couldn't board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video shows people farming being shot at.  And Israel has no right imposing any kind of restrictions on land that isn't theirs.
> 
> Israel needs to get their ass back past the Green Line and stay the fuck there.  The Palestinian's have every right to self-determination, which Israel is preventing.
> 
> You're so morally bankrupt, nothing Israel does crosses the line. You can see a video of people being shot at while fishing and farming and claim something entirely different.
> 
> You remind me of average German's refusing to believe the Holocaust when first told about it.  They couldn't believe their government could be part of something so horrific.  And they continued to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead.  And just like them, your day will come when you face that reality that you can no longer deny what is obvious to the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously loins, why don't you try to calm down a bit.  I'm sorry I can't say what you want me to say about these incidents but you only have yourself to blame for that, providing pally wood YouTube crap from known mendacious rabid antisemites and the like.  In addition, I would be able to match any article by a 'legal expert' you could provide parroting the illegal international waters garbage who will say exactly the opposite.  I don't know how old you are but you seem to be thinking like a child and as for believing pally wood videos would advance your 'case', well the less said the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anjelica,
> 
> You say you question whether there is a God, what I read from your words is a person who acts as if their God is Israel, and you defend every act Israel engages in, no matter how gruesome it is.
> 
> The Israeli unlawful attacks on farmers and fisherman has been documented for years, you can go to websites like Reliefweb that monitor such human rights abuses worldwide and find literally thousands of reports of such attacks day in and day out, year in and year out, of this decades long Occupation of Palestine.
> 
> How does a human being support and keep supporting such Depravity, of Israel, as you do, all this deliberate taking of the life of the innocent in this Occupation, by Israel, over 1000 children murdered since the First Intifada started, over 8000 killed, mostly civilians?
> 
> Hate in your Heart is behind all of it.
> 
> There is nothing but Hate in defending child murders, there is Hate in deliberate killings of defenseless children and civilians and in defending such killings!
> 
> Do yourself a favor, let it go, none of us have to defend murders like of this baby below, killed by Israel in an attack that was unlawful under international law, an attack that also killed his 19 year old aunt, who was 6 months pregnant, and his uncle, and the attack injured his 4 year old brother, as well.
> 
> Be Human!
> 
> You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



Another lying dumbass heard from.


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hate and bigotry and LIES are certainly on display once again, Israel is killing the children, not Palestinians! The Chosen People do not get a free pass to murder the children!
Click to expand...

 

I beg to differ, antichrist. You were practically wetting yourself with glee just the other day at the idea of Hamas stocking up on more weapons even though you know they use them only for one reason, to attack their neighbour, provoke a response and deliberately get their own innocent people and children, whom they hide behind, killed. Your hatred for Jews burns so bright you are happy for innocent children to be sacrificed to it, you then salivate at the mouth whilst abusing these poor children and their families further by plastering gory pics of them all over the net. You are a disgrace to humanity and you should stop pretending you have anything to do with Jesus as you are tainting Christians with your feigned belief in Him.
There, thats much more accurate .


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as to the issue of  "war crime"  and  "collective punishment"    In order for
> a bombing to be legal----the TARGET  must be a legal military target----that is
> active military personnel  DURING conflict   -----weapons dumps and sites
> used for military purposes-----like buildings from which shots are fired or
> bombs launched          Can any of the supporters of islamo nazi actions  eg
> Sherrie----tell us just what the TARGETS of the kassam missiles are?
> 
> As to "collective punishment"   can any of the supporters of the actions
> of islamo nazi terrorists   eg  Sherri----tell us how bombing the brains
> out of children living in israeli cities is NOT COLLECTIVE PUNISHMENT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the lies, Israel Occupies, and Israel carries out acts of collective punishment against the civilain population, and Israel kills babies and children!
> 
> Face the truth about what Israel is, an Occupier and a baby killer!
Click to expand...



The IDF and IAF ACCIDENTLY kill woman and children because the brave warriors of islam hide behind their woman's skirts and their children's baby carriages hoping to scrifice their woman and children to garner sympathy from the dumbasses in this world who even though they are clueless as to what's going on over there feel the need to bloviate on the fact that these children are dead, never mentioning they're dead because of the murderous, terroristic, aggressiveness of their fathers, uncles, brothers, etc.  Screw em, and if a muslim kid is accidently killed by the IDF or the IAF that means one less murdering scumbag to kill Jews and Americans in 15yrs.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Yes, of course, its always a mistake when Jews kill innocent people. Israel gets away with everything, and their scum supporters want that. 

Btw, kind of like the mistake when Israel bombed a RedCross aid truck and killed their driver? Or that one mistake where the UN gave Israel coordinates not to bomb their school which sheltered civilians but Israel went anyway and killed 40 civilians most of whom were children? 

Really? Are we to believe those were accidents? Or when the IDF shot a Mother and her daughters even though they were holding white flags? 

Is it really always an "accident" if Israel does it, but if other international countries kill civilians they get held accountable for it. But Israel always has its way.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/outrage-as-israel-bombs-un-1380407.html


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hate and bigotry and LIES are certainly on display once again, Israel is killing the children, not Palestinians! The Chosen People do not get a free pass to murder the children!
Click to expand...


It seems to have escaped SherriTrashmouth's notice that decent people do not refer to Jews as 'The Chosen People':   only Nazi-licking shitsuckers talk that way.


----------



## MHunterB

I see that some damfool Nazi-sucker has gone off on a fantasy about how the US 'should' attack Israel, complete with doctored pic a la Pallywood.......


----------



## BecauseIKnow

MHunterB said:


> I see that some damfool Nazi-sucker has gone off on a fantasy about how the US 'should' attack Israel, complete with doctored pic a la Pallywood.......



What's wrong with you....


----------



## BecauseIKnow

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hate and bigotry and LIES are certainly on display once again, Israel is killing the children, not Palestinians! The Chosen People do not get a free pass to murder the children!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to have escaped SherriTrashmouth's notice that decent people do not refer to Jews as 'The Chosen People':   only Nazi-licking shitsuckers talk that way.
Click to expand...


It's the Israelis who paint themselves in that brush............


----------



## MHunterB

BecauseIKnow said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that some damfool Nazi-sucker has gone off on a fantasy about how the US 'should' attack Israel, complete with doctored pic a la Pallywood.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you....
Click to expand...


Somewhere on this board is a thread about 'Girls of the IDF'.  A certain purporedly male poster with a very muscular avvie made some 'comments' in badly-transliterated Hebrew and then something about how he 'loved' Jews.

I am referring to that induhvidual as 'some damfool Nazi-sucker'.   And for the record, I almost hope he meets an IDF gal and tries those lines on her.......   I was about to suggest she'd cut him down to size, but then I suspect he's so 'manly' he's a scant hair's breadth from having an 'innie' himself.  Which may explain his fascination with sodomy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> I see that some damfool Nazi-sucker has gone off on a fantasy about how the US 'should' attack Israel, complete with doctored pic a la Pallywood.......


 LMAO! 
Such funny words coming from a Nazi bitch like you!


----------



## MHunterB

BecauseIKnow said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your hate and bigotry and LIES are certainly on display once again, Israel is killing the children, not Palestinians! The Chosen People do not get a free pass to murder the children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to have escaped SherriTrashmouth's notice that decent people do not refer to Jews as 'The Chosen People':   only Nazi-licking shitsuckers talk that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Israelis who paint themselves in that brush............
Click to expand...


Pease furnish three or more examples of 'the Israelis themselves' using that phrase to refer to the Jewish People.  Don't bother unless you can verify the accuracy of the source.   Oh, and long-cancelled bad cable TV shows don't qualify.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that some damfool Nazi-sucker has gone off on a fantasy about how the US 'should' attack Israel, complete with doctored pic a la Pallywood.......
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> Such funny words coming from a Nazi bitch like you!
Click to expand...


I never realized that it was A-OK by Jesus for his followers to roll in, fling and suck filth like you've been doing on here, Sherri........  

Now - how'd you tie your scrawny cracker ass into a knot to come up with presuming to call me a 'Nazi'?


----------



## Hossfly

BecauseIKnow said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your hate and bigotry and LIES are certainly on display once again, Israel is killing the children, not Palestinians! The Chosen People do not get a free pass to murder the children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to have escaped SherriTrashmouth's notice that decent people do not refer to Jews as 'The Chosen People':   only Nazi-licking shitsuckers talk that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Israelis who paint themselves in that brush............
Click to expand...

Really?  Then certainly you will agree that the Muslims certainly have gained themselves some reputation for themselves by murdering innocent people in different places in this world.  Why are your Sunni people so busy murdering the Shiites in the last few days in Pakistan?  Can't the Shiites enjoy their holy days without being killed by your brethren?  Isn't this kind of ridiculous, Baghdad Bob?  Sectarian violence: Procession mourners accused of blasphemy &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Poor guy, cannot fathom Israeli terrorrism.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Nation that does this to children of Palestine in 2 days, how can anyone argue they have any right to exist?

All of these children were murdered by Israel in two days, and this is not even a complete list of all the kids who died in the two days of January 4, 2009 and January 5, 2009.

And the way they died, whole families, some burned to death with white phosphorous, some waving white flags, some on their roofs, some trying to leave their house after ordered to do so and they were shot as they followed the orders to leave!

B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities

Muhammad 'Amer Rizeq Abu 'Easheh was a 9 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by shelling. He was killed with his parents, brother, and sister while they were at home in a-Nasser neighborhood, which lies some 200 meters from the Internal Ministry headquarters and the former Palestinian Intelligence headquarters. B'Tselem's investigation indicates that armed militants apparently were not present in the area. 

Shahd Muhammad Amin Heji was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was the daughter of Muhammad Amin Haji, who had previously been killed by a shell that struck the family's house. Killed with Muhammad Samir Haji and 'Ola 'Arafat by soldiers' gunfire as they tried along with other persons to reach a safe place, after soldiers ordered them to leave their house. Her mother was wounded. 

Wiam Jamal Mahmoud al-Kafarneh was a 2 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. She was killed while she was at home with members of her family, all of whom were wounded in the shelling. 

'Arafat Muhammad 'Arafat 'Abd a-Dayem was a 12 year-old resident of 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by Flechette shells fired from a tank. He was killed by flechette-shell darts while in a condolence tent. Five other persons were killed in the incident. 

Nada Radwan Na'im Mardi was a 5 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. She was killed while walking in al-'Atatreh area with members of her family, who were carrying white flags, trying to get to a safe place. She died the next day from her wounds. 

Ibrahim Rohi Muhammad 'Aqel was a 16 year-old resident of al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, killed on 05.01.2009 in al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, by a shell fired from a tank. Killed while eating with his family in the yard after armed persons fired rockets from the neighborhood. 

Isma'il 'Abdallah Suliman Abu Sanimah was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while on his way home from visiting his sister in a-Shuhadaa Village, near the Kerem Shalom crossing. 

Asmaa Ibrahim Hussein 'Afaneh was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of a house with members of her family. 

Mahmoud Sami Yihya 'Asaliyah was a 3 year-old resident of Jabalya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while at home with members of his family. 

Shaza al-'Abed Muhammad al-Habash was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded. 

Muhammad Hikmat Matar Abu Halimah was a 16 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition.  He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous. 

Matar Sa'ed Matar Abu Halimah was a 17 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous. 

Suhair Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of her house with members of her family. 

Wadi'a Amin 'Omar 'Omar was a 2 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while at home with members of his family. 

Ruba Muhammad Fadel Abu Ras was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while next to her house in a-Zeitun neighborhood. 

Hamzah Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 7 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds. 

Hashem 'Awani 'Abd al-Fatah Jadu' was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed with his two brothers when their house in a-Sabra neighborhood was bombed. 

Musa Yusef Hassan Barbakh was a 16 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his uncle and cousins while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house. 

Israa Qusai Muhammad al-Habash was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded. 

Farah 'Amar Fuad al-Hilu was a 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was killed while she fled from her house with her family after her grandfather was shot by soldiers who entered the house. 

Jihad Samir Faiz Erhim was a 8 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed near his home in a-Zeitun neighborhood. 

a-Sayed Jawad Muhammad a-Siksik was  a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Killed while on the roof of his house. 

Zeid Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 10 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds. 

Yusef 'Abed Muhsein Barbakh was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his father, two of his brothers, and his cousin while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house. 

'Abd a-Rahim Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 13 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death together with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck their house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five others in the family were burned, one of whom later died from her wounds. 

Iyad Nabil 'Abd a-Rahman Saleh was a 16 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while he was next to his house in al-'Awadeh Towers. 

Ahmad Khader Diab Sbieh was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles).  Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house. 

Mahmoud Khaled 'Alian al-Masharawi was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house. 

'Ayed 'Imad Jamal Khairah was a 14 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed while walking in an area in which armed persons were present. 

Bahaa a-Din Muaiad Kamal Abu Wadi was a 7 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while he was with his family at home in a-Zaitun neighborhood. 

Shahd Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 1 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. She was burned to death along with three of her brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck her house. Her father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds. 

Muhammad Faraj Isma'il Hasuna was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed in a-Tufah neighborhood while on his way to his sister's house. 

Ziad Muhammad Salma Abu Sanimah was a 9 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed while playing in the street next to his house. 

Jihad Kamal Hassan Ahmad was a 17 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district. She was killed while riding in a car with her family. 

'Omar Ahmad Mahmoud al-Bard'i was a 11 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while transporting paramedics to wounded combatants. 

Hamzah Zuheir Rizeq Tantish was a 11 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district. He was killed with his cousin while they were on the roof of the house. 

'Abd al-Karim Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while standing on the roof of his house with members of his family. 

Sherri


----------



## skye

Sherri .... you are beginning to sound like a broken record.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that some damfool Nazi-sucker has gone off on a fantasy about how the US 'should' attack Israel, complete with doctored pic a la Pallywood.......
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> Such funny words coming from a Nazi bitch like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never realized that it was A-OK by Jesus for his followers to roll in, fling and suck filth like you've been doing on here, Sherri........
> 
> Now - how'd you tie your scrawny cracker ass into a knot to come up with presuming to call me a 'Nazi'?
Click to expand...


Fuck You, You Nazi Bitch!


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbeBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> This list is false and decieving
> Even anti-Israel Goldstones commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of the names above were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in Shiffa hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!
> 
> Stop the Zionist lies!
> 
> Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
Click to expand...

I have patience, Sherri, but not if you can't or won't answer the post.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> Such funny words coming from a Nazi bitch like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never realized that it was A-OK by Jesus for his followers to roll in, fling and suck filth like you've been doing on here, Sherri........
> 
> Now - how'd you tie your scrawny cracker ass into a knot to come up with presuming to call me a 'Nazi'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck You, You Nazi Bitch!
Click to expand...


What's that, Sherri - have you gone gay on us now?  Aw, geeee - that's definitely against the SB rulebook, isn't it?

While I'm sure that some 'girl on girl' action would fuel the fantasies of Loinie, et al - you'll have to beg someone else to dildo down with your nassty self.

I have a very fine husband.  And even if I did do the dyke - I still would never go near toxic sludge like you.......


NB:  It is to be hoped that readers will not erroneously suppose that I have any prejudice against homosexual individuals or groups .


----------



## Hossfly

BecauseIKnow said:


> Poor guy, cannot fathom Israeli terrorrism.


Poor you and the other Muslims who can't stand it being brought out how many innocent people the Muslims are killing.  It's so nice how you can conveniently close your eyes to this.  And the people who were killed were not even trying to defend themselves against anything.  They were killed either because they were non Muslims or Muslims of different sects.


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> Such funny words coming from a Nazi bitch like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never realized that it was A-OK by Jesus for his followers to roll in, fling and suck filth like you've been doing on here, Sherri........
> 
> Now - how'd you tie your scrawny cracker ass into a knot to come up with presuming to call me a 'Nazi'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck You, You Nazi Bitch!
Click to expand...


Wow   what happened to all that kumbaya my lord and love thine enemy crap you've been trying to convince us all you believe in?.
You sound so much more like an aspiring shaheeda than a Christian lady.  No surprise there though.  Lol


----------



## AnjelicaT

skye said:


> Sherri .... you are beginning to sound like a broken record.



She's also beginning to sound like an out of control psycho


----------



## AnjelicaT

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never realized that it was A-OK by Jesus for his followers to roll in, fling and suck filth like you've been doing on here, Sherri........
> 
> Now - how'd you tie your scrawny cracker ass into a knot to come up with presuming to call me a 'Nazi'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck You, You Nazi Bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that, Sherri - have you gone gay on us now?  Aw, geeee - that's definitely against the SB rulebook, isn't it?
> 
> While I'm sure that some 'girl on girl' action would fuel the fantasies of Loinie, et al - you'll have to beg someone else to dildo down with your nassty self.
> 
> I have a very fine husband.  And even if I did do the dyke - I still would never go near toxic sludge like you.......
> 
> 
> NB:  It is to be hoped that readers will not erroneously suppose that I have any prejudice against homosexual individuals or groups .
Click to expand...



Lol 
Sherri meltdown time yet again.
I hope she doesn't address the Sunday School kids in this manner


----------



## MHunterB

AnjelicaT said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri .... you are beginning to sound like a broken record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's also beginning to sound like an out of control psycho
Click to expand...


...........  and I think that may be a swastika around her neck?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously loins, why don't you try to calm down a bit.  I'm sorry I can't say what you want me to say about these incidents but you only have yourself to blame for that, providing pally wood YouTube crap from known mendacious rabid antisemites and the like.  In addition, I would be able to match any article by a 'legal expert' you could provide parroting the illegal international waters garbage who will say exactly the opposite.  I don't know how old you are but you seem to be thinking like a child and as for believing pally wood videos would advance your 'case', well the less said the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anjelica,
> 
> You say you question whether there is a God, what I read from your words is a person who acts as if their God is Israel, and you defend every act Israel engages in, no matter how gruesome it is.
> 
> The Israeli unlawful attacks on farmers and fisherman has been documented for years, you can go to websites like Reliefweb that monitor such human rights abuses worldwide and find literally thousands of reports of such attacks day in and day out, year in and year out, of this decades long Occupation of Palestine.
> 
> How does a human being support and keep supporting such Depravity, of Israel, as you do, all this deliberate taking of the life of the innocent in this Occupation, by Israel, over 1000 children murdered since the First Intifada started, over 8000 killed, mostly civilians?
> 
> Hate in your Heart is behind all of it.
> 
> There is nothing but Hate in defending child murders, there is Hate in deliberate killings of defenseless children and civilians and in defending such killings!
> 
> Do yourself a favor, let it go, none of us have to defend murders like of this baby below, killed by Israel in an attack that was unlawful under international law, an attack that also killed his 19 year old aunt, who was 6 months pregnant, and his uncle, and the attack injured his 4 year old brother, as well.
> 
> Be Human!
> 
> You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another lying dumbass heard from.
Click to expand...


When you have nothing to say substantively, attack the speaker.

Says everything about you, and absolutely nothing about me!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> Sherri .... you are beginning to sound like a broken record.



Not surprised that is your perception, you never have come across as having a brain!


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri .... you are beginning to sound like a broken record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised that is your perception, you never have come across as having a brain!
Click to expand...



Sherri please! ..... perhaps my brain is not as full of hatred as some?


----------



## Hossfly

MHunterB said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri .... you are beginning to sound like a broken record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's also beginning to sound like an out of control psycho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...........  and I think that may be a swastika around her neck?
Click to expand...

You know who Sherri reminds me of, Marg?  She reminds me of the parents of the Toulouse killer whose other son is disowning them.  He said they fed their family a steady diet of Jew hatred which in turn taught the children to hate the Jews.  It would be one thing if this "good Christian woman" were also on other message boards condemning what the Muslims are doing to others, but apparently she is only on boards which appear to incite hatred against the Jews.


----------



## AnjelicaT

MHunterB said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri .... you are beginning to sound like a broken record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's also beginning to sound like an out of control psycho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...........  and I think that may be a swastika around her neck?
Click to expand...


What, like this?
File:Swastika iran.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri .... you are beginning to sound like a broken record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's also beginning to sound like an out of control psycho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...........  and I think that may be a swastika around her neck?
Click to expand...


You are the Nazi Bitch defending a Nazi Regime deliberately burning to death babies and entire families with white phosphorous!

My words are a response to your actions! 

And you sit here and you call others Nazis when your Zionist Nazi clan is burning to death civilians with white phosphorous!

The words fits like a glove, you are a Nazi Bitch!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri .... you are beginning to sound like a broken record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised that is your perception, you never have come across as having a brain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri please! ..... perhaps my brain is not as full of hatred as some?
Click to expand...


Read the posts, maybe you will figure it out!


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbeBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> This list is false and decieving
> Even anti-Israel Goldstones commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of the names above were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in Shiffa hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!
> 
> Stop the Zionist lies!
> 
> Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
Click to expand...

What's your thoughts on the post, Sherri?o Or is your brain on ignore?


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's also beginning to sound like an out of control psycho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........  and I think that may be a swastika around her neck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the Nazi Bitch defending a Nazi Regime deliberately burning to death babies and entire families with white phosphorous!
> 
> My words are a response to your actions!
> 
> And you sit here and you call others Nazis when your Zionist Nazi clan is burning to death civilians with white phosphorous!
> 
> The words fits like a glove, you are a Nazi Bitch!
Click to expand...


Good G-d woman!  Get a grip, you foul mouthed harridan, you.


----------



## Billo_Really

AnjelicaT said:


> If they want to smuggle in weapons and they want to fire them at their neighbour they have to take responsibility for the inevitable consequences,


Seeing how the neighbor is the one who always shoots first, if they didn't fire back, they wouldn't be doing their job in protecting their citizens.




AnjelicaT said:


> including the deaths of the innocent people they willfully place in harms way so they can later abuse them even further by using their lifeless bodies as propaganda props.


If you choose to target innocent civilians, or make no distinction between combatants and non-combatants, you're the one responsible for their deaths.  You're the one who decided to pull the trigger.  That was your choice.  And whether you like it or not, its your responsibility. 

I wouldn't be talking too much about human shields, in light of your rampant use of "johnnies" throughout Gaza.



> _Human shields were also used to check for booby-traps and perform other services. *Sometimes the force would enter while placing rifle barrels on a civilians shoulder, advancing into the house and using him as a human shield. *Commanders said these were the instructions and we had to do it. _


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised that is your perception, you never have come across as having a brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri please! ..... perhaps my brain is not as full of hatred as some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the posts, maybe you will figure it out!
Click to expand...


Your posts are very negative Sherri ....  I have already figured them out!


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's also beginning to sound like an out of control psycho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........  and I think that may be a swastika around her neck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the Nazi Bitch defending a Nazi Regime deliberately burning to death babies and entire families with white phosphorous!
> 
> My words are a response to your actions!
> 
> And you sit here and you call others Nazis when your Zionist Nazi clan is burning to death civilians with white phosphorous!
> 
> The words fits like a glove, you are a Nazi Bitch!
Click to expand...



Yeah, I'm guessin' Sherri can't see straight but still really knows her way around a Klan, too.....   

She's getting delusional again, trying to blame my WORDS for her own.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri please! ..... perhaps my brain is not as full of hatred as some?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the posts, maybe you will figure it out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posts are very negative Sherri ....  I have already figured them out!
Click to expand...

I have no solution to fix your  denseness!


----------



## Billo_Really

MHunterB said:


> You are the Nazi Bitch defending a Nazi Regime deliberately burning to death babies and entire families with white phosphorous!
> 
> My words are a response to your actions!
> 
> And you sit here and you call others Nazis when your Zionist Nazi clan is burning to death civilians with white phosphorous!
> 
> The words fits like a glove, you are a Nazi Bitch!


What is this bullshit?  You're now moving your comments to the bottom of the post?  I don't recall giving you  permission to do that.  And I don't recall you even asking me if you could. You know what this means, you have to be disciplined.  I'll tell you where your comments can be on your post and the only response you have is, "Yes sir!"

What gives me the authority to tell you where you can put your comments on your post?  I've adopted your ideology.  If you think Israel can tell Gazans what they can (and cannot do) on Palestinian land, then I can tell you where your comments are going to be on your post.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Nazi Bitch defending a Nazi Regime deliberately burning to death babies and entire families with white phosphorous!
> 
> My words are a response to your actions!
> 
> And you sit here and you call others Nazis when your Zionist Nazi clan is burning to death civilians with white phosphorous!
> 
> The words fits like a glove, you are a Nazi Bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> What is this bullshit?  You're now moving your comments to the bottom of the post?  I don't recall giving you  permission to do that.  And I don't recall you even asking me if you could. You know what this means, you have to be disciplined.  I'll tell you where your comments can be on your post and the only response you have is, "Yes sir!"
> 
> What gives me the authority to tell you where you can put your comments on your post?  I've adopted your ideology.  If you think Israel can tell Gazans what they can (and cannot do) on Palestinian land, then I can tell you where your comments are going to be on your post.
Click to expand...

Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?


----------



## MHunterB

http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/263448-girls-of-the-israeli-defense-forces-6.html

The post I was referring to earlier, post #85 on the thread linked to above.

"That's the kind of shit that will make a man change religions.

From now on, if she asks, I'm Irish-Hebrew.

"Hey baby, t'mtzetzi li!"
"Come over here and lakek et hatahat sheli ".
"I wonder if she o'chel batachat?" 
How am I doing? I love dem' jews! "

For BIK's benefit, so he can know what is in Loinie's little pea brain.......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...........  and I think that may be a swastika around her neck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Nazi Bitch defending a Nazi Regime deliberately burning to death babies and entire families with white phosphorous!
> 
> My words are a response to your actions!
> 
> And you sit here and you call others Nazis when your Zionist Nazi clan is burning to death civilians with white phosphorous!
> 
> The words fits like a glove, you are a Nazi Bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good G-d woman!  Get a grip, you foul mouthed harridan, you.
Click to expand...


Truth is what it is, and the truth is what I spoke!

IT IS WHAT IT IS!

God, the Creator and Ruler of the Universe, calls us to confront Hypocrisy, not remain silent when we encounter it in others!


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Hossfly said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Nazi Bitch defending a Nazi Regime deliberately burning to death babies and entire families with white phosphorous!
> 
> My words are a response to your actions!
> 
> And you sit here and you call others Nazis when your Zionist Nazi clan is burning to death civilians with white phosphorous!
> 
> The words fits like a glove, you are a Nazi Bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> What is this bullshit?  You're now moving your comments to the bottom of the post?  I don't recall giving you  permission to do that.  And I don't recall you even asking me if you could. You know what this means, you have to be disciplined.  I'll tell you where your comments can be on your post and the only response you have is, "Yes sir!"
> 
> What gives me the authority to tell you where you can put your comments on your post?  I've adopted your ideology.  If you think Israel can tell Gazans what they can (and cannot do) on Palestinian land, then I can tell you where your comments are going to be on your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
Click to expand...


Jesus was a Zionist Jew? How far up your ass are Jews buried? What a wierdo, you're mentally insane. 

Jesus was anti Israel. And he said goy will take over the land. 

These twelve (disciples) Jesus sent out with the following instructions: "Do not go among the Gentiles or enter any town of the Samaritans. Go rather to the lost sheep of Israel." 
Matthew 10:5-6
He (Jesus) answered, "I was sent only to the lost sheep of Israel." 
Matthew 15:24

You're lost sheep 

Also other saints:

Rom 11:23 "And if they (nation of Israel) do not persist in unbelief, they will be grafted in, for God is able to graft them in again."

Rom 11:25 I do not want you to be ignorant of this mystery, brothers, so that you may not be conceited: Israel has experienced a hardening in part until the full number of the Gentiles has come in.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

&#8220;O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, thou that killest the prophets, and stonest them which are sent unto thee, how often would I have gathered thy children together, even as a hen gathereth her chickens under her wings, and ye would not!  Behold, your house is left unto you desolate.&#8221; Matthew 23:37-39; Luke 13:34-35.


----------



## Hossfly

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this bullshit?  You're now moving your comments to the bottom of the post?  I don't recall giving you  permission to do that.  And I don't recall you even asking me if you could. You know what this means, you have to be disciplined.  I'll tell you where your comments can be on your post and the only response you have is, "Yes sir!"
> 
> What gives me the authority to tell you where you can put your comments on your post?  I've adopted your ideology.  If you think Israel can tell Gazans what they can (and cannot do) on Palestinian land, then I can tell you where your comments are going to be on your post.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Zionist Jew? How far up your ass are Jews buried? What a wierdo, you're mentally insane.
> 
> Jesus was anti Israel. And he said goy will take over the land.
> 
> These twelve (disciples) Jesus sent out with the following instructions: "Do not go among the Gentiles or enter any town of the Samaritans. Go rather to the lost sheep of Israel."
> Matthew 10:5-6
> He (Jesus) answered, "I was sent only to the lost sheep of Israel."
> Matthew 15:24
> 
> You're lost sheep
> 
> Also other saints:
> 
> Rom 11:23 "And if they (nation of Israel) do not persist in unbelief, they will be grafted in, for God is able to graft them in again."
> 
> Rom 11:25 I do not want you to be ignorant of this mystery, brothers, so that you may not be conceited: Israel has experienced a hardening in part until the full number of the Gentiles has come in.
Click to expand...

You're kiddin'!


----------



## MHunterB

Now that's something you don't see every day - a good Muslim boy proselytizing for Christianity!  : ))

BIK, just in case you didn't already know:  quoting from the NT at Jews is about as useful as quoting the Gita or the Vedas to us.  It is respected as words important to someone else - but in no way is it anything we regard as Scripture.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!
> 
> Stop the Zionist lies!
> 
> Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your thoughts on the post, Sherri?o Or is your brain on ignore?
Click to expand...



Hossfly,

Your post is Nonsense, and I address and disagree with each assertion you make!

The thread is addressing Isreal's murder of children in Palestine, and my opposition to these Zionist massacres of children does not make me an "Islamic terrorist supporter." 

I am not an Islamic terrorist supporter.

I am a Christian.

I am not a Zionist, because I follow the teachings of Jesus Christ, if I were a Zionist I would be committing Idolatry and I would not be following the teachings of Jesus Christ!

Jesus was not a Zionist Jew, Zionism was not invented until the 1900s or late 1800s. 

Jesus teachings are set forth in the Christian Gospels of Matthew, Luke, Mark and John, in The New Testament.

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Actually, the fact that Jesus refers to 'the lost sheep of Israel' contains the idea that there were 'sheep of Israel' who were NOT 'lost'.  IOW, some Jews were getting it right according to Jesus the rabbi.  And we can see suggestions of this in other places in the Gospels, most particularly the GoMatt.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

MHunterB said:


> Now that's something you don't see every day - a good Muslim boy proselytizing for Christianity!  : ))
> 
> BIK, just in case you didn't already know:  quoting from the NT at Jews is about as useful as quoting the Gita or the Vedas to us.  It is respected as words important to someone else - but in no way is it anything we regard as Scripture.



I'm sorry are Jesus's words not good enough? Why can't you accept the fact that God is anti Israel? Do you jews still want to anger God even more ? Why?


----------



## skye

BecauseIKnow said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's something you don't see every day - a good Muslim boy proselytizing for Christianity!  : ))
> 
> BIK, just in case you didn't already know:  quoting from the NT at Jews is about as useful as quoting the Gita or the Vedas to us.  It is respected as words important to someone else - but in no way is it anything we regard as Scripture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry are Jesus's words not good enough? Why can't you accept the fact that God is anti Israel? Do you jews still want to anger God even more ? Why?
Click to expand...



When I read words like  that ... I don't wonder why  there is no easy solution to the Gaza  conflict ...


----------



## sealadaigh

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leave sherri alone   ----she is a disappointed woman-----she was hoping to dance on the dead bodies of thousands of  Israeli children ----just like her fellow sluts danced in  Toulouse----when their   BROTHER  --grabbed the hair of a four year old jewess and shot her brains  out FOR ALLAH/ISA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect illustration of a Poster projecting their own Hate onto another!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri, please look up the word murder and post the definition in your next post, so I could dismantle everything you just said
Click to expand...


perhaps, then, the jews will stop referring what happened to the millions of jews who went to their deaths in extermination camps as being "murdered" because there actually no law against it.

personally, i use the word correctly, but i am not going to begrudge sherri her clear meaning use of that word, given the pathetic whining of the jewish posters and their use of the word. usually to justify the pathetically cowardly actions of the IDF.

put that in your nit pick pipe and smoke it, you smarmy little mofo.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Truth is what it is, and the truth is what I spoke!
> 
> IT IS WHAT IT IS!
> 
> God, the Creator and Ruler of the Universe, calls us to confront Hypocrisy, not remain silent when we encounter it in others!



Well, then Sherri the Klueless Klan Kracker should understand that insisting Israel *deliberately* targets civilians and children, and that whoever doesn't agree with her views is a 'Nazi bitch', is a demonstration of her own hypocrisy.

And that GOD does not call on anyone to respond to any words of another with "Fuck you, you Nazi bitch!"  

The shameful pride and arrogance seen here belongs to the 'Christian pacifist humanitarian' who pretends that GOD has 'called' her to spit venomous insults at whoever doesn't agree with her Jew-murdering hate speech. 

 (For the record, I don't believe He 'calls' anyone to engage in Muslim-murdering hate speech, Arab-murdering hate speech, or any other hate speech.  Just in case anyone wondered.....)

Now THAT is some Truth - regardless of who spoke it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

skye said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's something you don't see every day - a good Muslim boy proselytizing for Christianity!  : ))
> 
> BIK, just in case you didn't already know:  quoting from the NT at Jews is about as useful as quoting the Gita or the Vedas to us.  It is respected as words important to someone else - but in no way is it anything we regard as Scripture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry are Jesus's words not good enough? Why can't you accept the fact that God is anti Israel? Do you jews still want to anger God even more ? Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When I read words like  that ... I don't wonder why  there is no easy solution to the Gaza  conflict ...
Click to expand...


It's funny when I read every single post of you psychotic wanna be Jews who claim Jesus is a Zionist and God is a Zionist and declare Zionists are destined to rule the world....I start to think you people are insane Jew worshippers who hate peace and want power and greed.


----------



## skye

BecauseIKnow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry are Jesus's words not good enough? Why can't you accept the fact that God is anti Israel? Do you jews still want to anger God even more ? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I read words like  that ... I don't wonder why  there is no easy solution to the Gaza  conflict ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny when I read every single post of you psychotic wanna be Jews who claim Jesus is a Zionist and God is a Zionist and declare Zionists are destined to rule the world....I start to think you people are insane Jew worshippers who hate peace and want power and greed.
Click to expand...



You make no sense .... Peace will never be achieved if people talk like that .... with  so much hatred in their hearts


----------



## sealadaigh

skye said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's something you don't see every day - a good Muslim boy proselytizing for Christianity!  : ))
> 
> BIK, just in case you didn't already know:  quoting from the NT at Jews is about as useful as quoting the Gita or the Vedas to us.  It is respected as words important to someone else - but in no way is it anything we regard as Scripture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry are Jesus's words not good enough? Why can't you accept the fact that God is anti Israel? Do you jews still want to anger God even more ? Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When I read words like  that ... I don't wonder why  there is no easy solution to the Gaza  conflict ...
Click to expand...


there are two solutions really to the conflict. one solution is to sit down with a mediator or arbitrator and hammer out a just and honest peace.

or there is the old solution of wanton and blood thirsty slaughter, found so frequently in the bible and which the israelis are so fond of practising, and many, many jews worldwide are so fond of cheering...and which was called  in the 1940's nazi germany as "the final solution" albeit the target was different.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

skye said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I read words like  that ... I don't wonder why  there is no easy solution to the Gaza  conflict ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny when I read every single post of you psychotic wanna be Jews who claim Jesus is a Zionist and God is a Zionist and declare Zionists are destined to rule the world....I start to think you people are insane Jew worshippers who hate peace and want power and greed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You make no sense .... Peace will never be achieved if people talk like that .... with  so much hatred in their hearts
Click to expand...


That includes the hate filled Jews and pro Israeli supporters as well, I'm guessing.....right? 

I mean you're telling me you're not a hypocrite.


----------



## skye

reabhloideach said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry are Jesus's words not good enough? Why can't you accept the fact that God is anti Israel? Do you jews still want to anger God even more ? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I read words like  that ... I don't wonder why  there is no easy solution to the Gaza  conflict ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are two solutions really to the conflict. one solution is to sit down with a mediator or arbitrator and hammer out a just and honest peace.
> 
> or there is the old solution of wanton and blood thirsty slaughter, found so frequently in the bible and which the israelis are so fond of practising, and many, many jews worldwide are so fond of cheering...and which was called  in the 1940's nazi germany as "the final solution" albeit the target was different.
Click to expand...



.... and there is a third solution which is NOt to insult each other and talk like normal human beings!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Now that's something you don't see every day - a good Muslim boy proselytizing for Christianity!  : ))
> 
> BIK, just in case you didn't already know:  quoting from the NT at Jews is about as useful as quoting the Gita or the Vedas to us.  It is respected as words important to someone else - but in no way is it anything we regard as Scripture.



Just keep on rejecting the Messiah, and keep on rejecting Jesus words, but know that condemnation comes from our choices!


37 Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you, how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings, and you were not willing. 38 Look, your house is left to you desolate. 39 For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c] Matthew 23: 37-39


----------



## irosie91

mathew  wrote a poem in the style of Jeremiah-----how fascinating


----------



## MHunterB

BIK:  Please show me the posts by me which you interpret to mean I believe that "Zionists are destined to rule the world"?   Since I do not believe any such thing, I think you must have misunderstood me.

As to 'aren't Jesus' words good enough for you?' - Just which part of "The NT is not Jewish Scripture" are you having trouble with?   

BIK, I think any of us really need to be careful about claiming an entire religion of people are 'going against GOD'.  Or have you forgotten that's the excuse Sherri's Crusader ancestors used to murder your kin and mine?


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's something you don't see every day - a good Muslim boy proselytizing for Christianity!  : ))
> 
> BIK, just in case you didn't already know:  quoting from the NT at Jews is about as useful as quoting the Gita or the Vedas to us.  It is respected as words important to someone else - but in no way is it anything we regard as Scripture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep on rejecting the Messiah, and keep on rejecting Jesus words, but know that condemnation comes from our choices!
> 
> 
> 37 Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you, how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings, and you were not willing. 38 Look, your house is left to you desolate. 39 For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c] Matthew 23: 37-39
Click to expand...


So Sherri the Krazy Klan Kracker actually believes that everyone who doesn't agree with her that Jesus is the Messiah (the like of which idea never existed in Judaism!) is going to Hell.

That of course includes BIK and all the Muslims in the world, Shi'a or Sunni - and of course all those who believe in some other faith, or none.  

So that leaves you and who else here theoretically guaranteed salvation, then?


----------



## MHunterB

It seems that Sherri can't understand following the Sinai Covenant is following the Covenant, and not 'rejecting' a figure who didn't come along until Judaism had been practiced for close to 1500 years.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is what it is, and the truth is what I spoke!
> 
> IT IS WHAT IT IS!
> 
> God, the Creator and Ruler of the Universe, calls us to confront Hypocrisy, not remain silent when we encounter it in others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then Sherri the Klueless Klan Kracker should understand that insisting Israel *deliberately* targets civilians and children, and that whoever doesn't agree with her views is a 'Nazi bitch', is a demonstration of her own hypocrisy.
> 
> And that GOD does not call on anyone to respond to any words of another with "Fuck you, you Nazi bitch!"
> 
> The shameful pride and arrogance seen here belongs to the 'Christian pacifist humanitarian' who pretends that GOD has 'called' her to spit venomous insults at whoever doesn't agree with her Jew-murdering hate speech.
> 
> (For the record, I don't believe He 'calls' anyone to engage in Muslim-murdering hate speech, Arab-murdering hate speech, or any other hate speech.  Just in case anyone wondered.....)
> 
> Now THAT is some Truth - regardless of who spoke it.
Click to expand...


Truth, you call that truth, I do not think so!

Here is some Truth for you!

23 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You give a tenth of your spicesmint, dill and cumin. But you have neglected the more important matters of the lawjustice, mercy and faithfulness. You should have practiced the latter, without neglecting the former. 24 You blind guides! You strain out a gnat but swallow a camel.

25 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You clean the outside of the cup and dish, but inside they are full of greed and self-indulgence. 26 Blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of the cup and dish, and then the outside also will be clean.

27 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You are like whitewashed tombs, which look beautiful on the outside but on the inside are full of the bones of the dead and everything unclean. 28 In the same way, on the outside you appear to people as righteous but on the inside you are full of hypocrisy and wickedness.

29 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You build tombs for the prophets and decorate the graves of the righteous. 30 And you say, If we had lived in the days of our ancestors, we would not have taken part with them in shedding the blood of the prophets. 31 So you testify against yourselves that you are the descendants of those who murdered the prophets. 32 Go ahead, then, and complete what your ancestors started!

33 You snakes! You brood of vipers! How will you escape being condemned to hell? 34 Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify; others you will flog in your synagogues and pursue from town to town. 35 And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah, whom you murdered between the temple and the altar. 36 Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.

Matthew 23 : 23-36

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

irosie91 said:


> mathew  wrote a poem in the style of Jeremiah-----how fascinating



I agree, Rosie - it's very obviously derived from the Jeremiads......


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Truth, you call that truth, I do not think so!
> 
> Here is some Truth for you!
> 
> 23 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You give a tenth of your spicesmint, dill and cumin. But you have neglected the more important matters of the lawjustice, mercy and faithfulness. You should have practiced the latter, without neglecting the former. 24 You blind guides! You strain out a gnat but swallow a camel.
> 
> 25 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You clean the outside of the cup and dish, but inside they are full of greed and self-indulgence. 26 Blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of the cup and dish, and then the outside also will be clean.
> 
> 27 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You are like whitewashed tombs, which look beautiful on the outside but on the inside are full of the bones of the dead and everything unclean. 28 In the same way, on the outside you appear to people as righteous but on the inside you are full of hypocrisy and wickedness.
> 
> 29 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You build tombs for the prophets and decorate the graves of the righteous. 30 And you say, If we had lived in the days of our ancestors, we would not have taken part with them in shedding the blood of the prophets. 31 So you testify against yourselves that you are the descendants of those who murdered the prophets. 32 Go ahead, then, and complete what your ancestors started!
> 
> 33 You snakes! You brood of vipers! How will you escape being condemned to hell? 34 Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify; others you will flog in your synagogues and pursue from town to town. 35 And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah, whom you murdered between the temple and the altar. 36 Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> 
> Matthew 23 : 23-36
> 
> Sherri



Ah, proof indeed that 'the Devil can quote Scripture' - Sherri who worships the Anti-Christ has just done exactly that.

We all know that those words were properly addressed to Pharisees who were hypocrites.  Today that would be a 'humanitarian pacifist' who cheers on HAMAS sooting rockets at civilians in Tel Avivi - and we all know who posted doing exactly that.

I may not be the nicest poster here, 'tis true.  But I don't try blaming my choice of words on someone else's posts, LOL.  Or pretending that I'm in any way 'better' than anyone else due to my religious beliefs.....


----------



## irosie91

Jesus was a pharisee  ---and preached to pharisees      so what else is new?     He liked the
style of JEREMIAH   who also played that   "you are no damned good"   card    in all his fascinating poetry.    In the US ---there were methodist preachers also known for their FIRE AND BRIMSTONE styles

for the record-----cumin and mint are exempted from tithing------the adage was very commonly employed by pharisee jews-----"he tithes cumin  (or salt or whatever)  to describe a neurotic nut.    In order to understand the New Testament-----first learn something about the poetic imagery employed by Pharisees of that time -----or you are lost---    It also 
helps to understand the styles of the "prophets"   more contemporary to that time----like  AMOS and JEREMIAH


----------



## Hossfly

BecauseIKnow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry are Jesus's words not good enough? Why can't you accept the fact that God is anti Israel? Do you jews still want to anger God even more ? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I read words like  that ... I don't wonder why  there is no easy solution to the Gaza  conflict ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny when I read every single post of you psychotic wanna be Jews who claim Jesus is a Zionist and God is a Zionist and declare Zionists are destined to rule the world....I start to think you people are insane Jew worshippers who hate peace and want power and greed.
Click to expand...

Why, Baghdad Bob, if it were known here in America by Christians that you Muslims believe that Jesus is going to come back, break all the crosses, and then start preaching Islam, American Christians and no doubt those of other religions, except Muslims of course, would think you Muslims are insane.  And, of course, if they were ever aware that there are Muslims who think that Islam is just not for Muslims but for the entire world, they will think you are doubly insane.  Say, Baghdad Bob, if you want to start on the road to peace, how about you starting some effort where you Sunnis can get along with the Shiites instead of always wanting to kill them.  After you accomplish this, you can begin to convince Muslims to be more tolerant toward those who are non Muslims.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on the post, Sherri?o Or is your brain on ignore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> Your post is Nonsense, and I address and disagree with each assertion you make!
> 
> The thread is addressing Isreal's murder of children in Palestine, and my opposition to these Zionist massacres of children does not make me an "Islamic terrorist supporter."
> 
> I am not an Islamic terrorist supporter.
> 
> I am a Christian.
> 
> I am not a Zionist, because I follow the teachings of Jesus Christ, if I were a Zionist I would be committing Idolatry and I would not be following the teachings of Jesus Christ!
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist Jew, Zionism was not invented until the 1900s or late 1800s.
> 
> Jesus teachings are set forth in the Christian Gospels of Matthew, Luke, Mark and John, in The New Testament.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

If you're a Christian then I'm a volleyball net.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on the post, Sherri?o Or is your brain on ignore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> Your post is Nonsense, and I address and disagree with each assertion you make!
> 
> The thread is addressing Isreal's murder of children in Palestine, and my opposition to these Zionist massacres of children does not make me an "Islamic terrorist supporter."
> 
> I am not an Islamic terrorist supporter.
> 
> I am a Christian.
> 
> I am not a Zionist, because I follow the teachings of Jesus Christ, if I were a Zionist I would be committing Idolatry and I would not be following the teachings of Jesus Christ!
> 
> Jesus was not a Zionist Jew, Zionism was not invented until the 1900s or late 1800s.
> 
> Jesus teachings are set forth in the Christian Gospels of Matthew, Luke, Mark and John, in The New Testament.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Are you telling us that Jesus was not a Jew and that he preached from the NT?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?


Zionists are just using judaism to further a political agenda.  Just like the neocon's in this country are using Christianity to for their political agenda.  We got a lot of people calling themselves Christians, but they have absolutely nothing to do with Christ.  Why would a Christian, be a zionist, with the amount of occurances you have, in breaking the 9th Commandment?

Zionists use jews like a cheap whore.  They don't care about the sacred teachings in the Torah.  If they did, they'd follow them more.



> _PEACE WILL NOT RISE BY FORCE, BUT ONLY THROUGH UNDERSTANDING; ASK FOR PEACE AND PURSUE PEACE.
> [PSALMS 37:14]
> 
> You shall not oppress the stranger, for you know the feelings of the stranger having yourselves been strangers in the land of Egypt. [Exodus 23:9]
> 
> You shall love the alien as yourself, for you were aliens in the land of Egypt. [Leviticus 19:34]_


Now, granted I'm no expert on Judasim, Catholicism is my thing, but it seems to me, when I read those jewish scriptures, then look at how Israeli's treat the Palestinian's, how you talk about them, it's quite apparent that there is something wrong with the picture.


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are just using judaism to further a political agenda.  Just like the neocon's in this country are using Christianity to for their political agenda.  We got a lot of people calling themselves Christians, but they have absolutely nothing to do with Christ.  Why would a Christian, be a zionist, with the amount of occurances you have, in breaking the 9th Commandment?
> 
> Zionists use jews like a cheap whore.  They don't care about the sacred teachings in the Torah.  If they did, they'd follow them more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _PEACE WILL NOT RISE BY FORCE, BUT ONLY THROUGH UNDERSTANDING; ASK FOR PEACE AND PURSUE PEACE.
> [PSALMS 37:14]
> 
> You shall not oppress the stranger, for you know the feelings of the stranger having yourselves been strangers in the land of Egypt. [Exodus 23:9]
> 
> You shall love the alien as yourself, for you were aliens in the land of Egypt. [Leviticus 19:34]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, granted I'm no expert on Judasim, Catholicism is my thing, but it seems to me, when I read those jewish scriptures, then look at how Israeli's treat the Palestinian's, how you talk about them, it's quite apparent that there is something wrong with the picture.
Click to expand...

Then tell us why there are even Arab writers who admit that the Palestinians have it so much better than many Arabs in Muslim countries.   And one important thing you overlook -- that in their charters they want to destroy Israel.  By the way, as a Catholic, are you on any message boards where you are condemning the Muslims for the way they have harassed and killed Catholics and burned down their churches?  Or maybe you are like Sherri and don't concern yourself with things like that.


----------



## American_Jihad

I wonder why liberal cocksuckers defend islamic beasts...


----------



## eots

American_Jihad said:


> I wonder why liberal cocksuckers defend islamic beasts...



probably because they reason that people that would constantly refer to those  who vote differently than them as _cocksuckers_  are most likely be even more reactionary and ignorant in their rants of  about the _Islamic beast_


----------



## eots

Exit poll: Obama garners 69 percent of Jewish vote
November 7, 2012
WASHINGTON (JTA) -- President Obama won 69 percent of the Jewish vote, according to an exit poll.

The poll, posted on CNN's website, was commensurate with projections in pre-election polls by Gallup and the American Jewish Committee, among others, that Obama would win 65 percent to 70 percent of the Jewish vote.

Exit poll: Obama garners 69 percent of Jewish vote | JTA - Jewish & Israel News


----------



## American_Jihad

eots said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why liberal cocksuckers defend islamic beasts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably because they reason that people that would constantly refer to those  who vote differently than them as _cocksuckers_  are most likely be even more reactionary and ignorant in their rants of  about the _Islamic beast_
Click to expand...


And your buddies are hanging around in iran, you defend the beasts that hung'em ...






Most liberals are or defend cocksucking...


----------



## eots

American_Jihad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why liberal cocksuckers defend islamic beasts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably because they reason that people that would constantly refer to those  who vote differently than them as _cocksuckers_  are most likely be even more reactionary and ignorant in their rants of  about the _Islamic beast_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your buddies are hanging around in iran, you defend the beasts that hung'em ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most liberals are or defend cocksucking...
Click to expand...


So you are anti-gay as well as a racist...nice


----------



## eots

*this is what your ilk really are...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIwq6d560ec]dodo bird tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

omg! he posted  another youtube ... Lord have mercy!


----------



## American_Jihad

eots said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably because they reason that people that would constantly refer to those  who vote differently than them as _cocksuckers_  are most likely be even more reactionary and ignorant in their rants of  about the _Islamic beast_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your buddies are hanging around in iran, you defend the beasts that hung'em ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most liberals are or defend cocksucking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are anti-gay as well as a racist...nice
Click to expand...


Just like you...






...


----------



## theliq

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> For every blow the Arabs give Israel, they will get 100 blows back until they learn their lesson
> 
> 
> 
> When will Israel's murder of the children of Palestine end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Hamas stops attacking Israel whilst hiding behind the skirts of women and their children then Hamas will stop willfully getting Gazan children killed.
Click to expand...


Truly Pathetic Comment.......WHAT HAVE ALL THE SORRY ASS ZIONIST JUST LEFT THEIR MONTHLY ZIONIST KABBALAH, AND ARE NOW REFRESHED WITH THEIR INDOCTORINATED ZION-NAZI BULLSHIT......TO SPEW ON US ALL.

These PATHETIC SHITHEADS CALL IT FURTHER ENLIGHTENMENT

I KNOW IT'S MADNESS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth, you call that truth, I do not think so!
> 
> Here is some Truth for you!
> 
> 23 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You give a tenth of your spicesmint, dill and cumin. But you have neglected the more important matters of the lawjustice, mercy and faithfulness. You should have practiced the latter, without neglecting the former. 24 You blind guides! You strain out a gnat but swallow a camel.
> 
> 25 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You clean the outside of the cup and dish, but inside they are full of greed and self-indulgence. 26 Blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of the cup and dish, and then the outside also will be clean.
> 
> 27 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You are like whitewashed tombs, which look beautiful on the outside but on the inside are full of the bones of the dead and everything unclean. 28 In the same way, on the outside you appear to people as righteous but on the inside you are full of hypocrisy and wickedness.
> 
> 29 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You build tombs for the prophets and decorate the graves of the righteous. 30 And you say, If we had lived in the days of our ancestors, we would not have taken part with them in shedding the blood of the prophets. 31 So you testify against yourselves that you are the descendants of those who murdered the prophets. 32 Go ahead, then, and complete what your ancestors started!
> 
> 33 You snakes! You brood of vipers! How will you escape being condemned to hell? 34 Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify; others you will flog in your synagogues and pursue from town to town. 35 And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah, whom you murdered between the temple and the altar. 36 Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> 
> Matthew 23 : 23-36
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, proof indeed that 'the Devil can quote Scripture' - Sherri who worships the Anti-Christ has just done exactly that.
> 
> We all know that those words were properly addressed to Pharisees who were hypocrites.  Today that would be a 'humanitarian pacifist' who cheers on HAMAS sooting rockets at civilians in Tel Avivi - and we all know who posted doing exactly that.
> 
> I may not be the nicest poster here, 'tis true.  But I don't try blaming my choice of words on someone else's posts, LOL.  Or pretending that I'm in any way 'better' than anyone else due to my religious beliefs.....
Click to expand...


Hossfly,

Believing Jesus words, treasuring those words in my Heart, and turning to those words to use when Satan is attacking me, does not make me an Antichrist.

The Word is alive, it speaks of today as much as it spoke of Palestine 2000 years ago.

And the words of Jesus speak of today's Palestine as well, and the Pharisees there in the land.

I find it interesting how rejectors of Jesus so easily use that antichrist word, what meaning can it have for one who rejects Christ? 

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's something you don't see every day - a good Muslim boy proselytizing for Christianity!  : ))
> 
> BIK, just in case you didn't already know:  quoting from the NT at Jews is about as useful as quoting the Gita or the Vedas to us.  It is respected as words important to someone else - but in no way is it anything we regard as Scripture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep on rejecting the Messiah, and keep on rejecting Jesus words, but know that condemnation comes from our choices!
> 
> 
> 37 Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you, how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings, and you were not willing. 38 Look, your house is left to you desolate. 39 For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c] Matthew 23: 37-39
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Sherri the Krazy Klan Kracker actually believes that everyone who doesn't agree with her that Jesus is the Messiah (the like of which idea never existed in Judaism!) is going to Hell.
> 
> That of course includes BIK and all the Muslims in the world, Shi'a or Sunni - and of course all those who believe in some other faith, or none.
> 
> So that leaves you and who else here theoretically guaranteed salvation, then?
Click to expand...


And all the Gazan children she pretends to care about!
How the plot thickens


----------



## theliq

AbeBird said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel needs to get their ass back past the Green Line and stay the fuck there.  The Palestinian's have every right to self-determination, which Israel is preventing.
> 
> You're so morally bankrupt, nothing Israel does crosses the line. You can see a video of people being shot at while fishing and farming and claim something entirely different.
> 
> You remind me of average German's refusing to believe the Holocaust when first told about it.  They couldn't believe their government could be part of something so horrific.  And they continued to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead.  And just like them, your day will come when you face that reality that you can no longer deny what is obvious to the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict is not about the green line but the very existence of Israel. More than 80% of the Arabs called Palestinians deny the right of the Jews to have their own national state in the Islmic Dahr el-Islam area. As long as the Arabs will see Israel through these lences they will produce more terror in order to annihilate the non-Islamic state on the "pure Islamic Waqf land".
> 
> Muslims cooperated with the Nazi Germans and other Nazi's allies in WWII to fight against the allies and to search and find Jews in Hungary, Transilvania and Yugoslavia and send them on train to be annihilated in Awschwitz consentration camp. The name of ther leader was Haj Amin el-Housseni, an Nazi Palestinian Arab that collected tens of thausands of Arabs from Palestine, Syria, Egypt and Lebanon and put them in pro-Nazi Islamic Bosnia.
> 
> The Muslims still believe that they are right by bombing Israeli towns and cities and wish to kill as many as Jews, as their Nazi teachers told them.
Click to expand...


Ho,Ho,WHO IS THIS,YOU FORGOT TO MENTION THE ZIONIST WHO COLLABORATED WITH THEIR MASTERS THE NAZIS,

HELPED THE NAZIS TO SUCK IN INNOCENT JEWS INTO THE CONCENTRATION CAMPS,WHILST THEY WERE PAYING THE NAZIS TO LET THEIR OWN FAMILY MEMBERS OUT OF GERMANY.

ISRAEL/ZIONIST BELIEVE IT IS THEIR RIGHT TO MURDER,PALESTINIANS,STEAL THEIR LAND.........BOMB AND  SINCE 1948 TO PRESENT DAY PALESTINIAN VILLAGES AND TOWNS,THEN BULLDOZE THE REST.

AS THEIR JEWISH/ZIONIST MASTERS TOLD THEM TO.TO COMMIT A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY....WHICH IF THE ISRAELI PRIME MINISTER SETS FOOT IN BELGIUM HE WILL BE ARRESTED AND CHARGED FOR,AND SENT TO TRIAL IN THE HAGUE AS A WAR CRIMINAL.

EVERYONE EVER NOTICED THE ISRAELI LEADERSHIP,AIN'T SET FOOT IN BELGIUM SINCE THE ARREST DECREE

I AM THE TRUTH


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> omg! He posted  another youtube ... Lord have mercy!



when did they let you out SHITOPHILE


----------



## American_Jihad

theliq said:


> AbeBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel needs to get their ass back past the Green Line and stay the fuck there.  The Palestinian's have every right to self-determination, which Israel is preventing.
> 
> You're so morally bankrupt, nothing Israel does crosses the line. You can see a video of people being shot at while fishing and farming and claim something entirely different.
> 
> You remind me of average German's refusing to believe the Holocaust when first told about it.  They couldn't believe their government could be part of something so horrific.  And they continued to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead.  And just like them, your day will come when you face that reality that you can no longer deny what is obvious to the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict is not about the green line but the very existence of Israel. More than 80% of the Arabs called Palestinians deny the right of the Jews to have their own national state in the Islmic Dahr el-Islam area. As long as the Arabs will see Israel through these lences they will produce more terror in order to annihilate the non-Islamic state on the "pure Islamic Waqf land".
> 
> Muslims cooperated with the Nazi Germans and other Nazi's allies in WWII to fight against the allies and to search and find Jews in Hungary, Transilvania and Yugoslavia and send them on train to be annihilated in Awschwitz consentration camp. The name of ther leader was Haj Amin el-Housseni, an Nazi Palestinian Arab that collected tens of thausands of Arabs from Palestine, Syria, Egypt and Lebanon and put them in pro-Nazi Islamic Bosnia.
> 
> The Muslims still believe that they are right by bombing Israeli towns and cities and wish to kill as many as Jews, as their Nazi teachers told them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho,Ho,WHO IS THIS,YOU FORGOT TO MENTION THE ZIONIST WHO COLLABORATED WITH THEIR MASTERS THE NAZIS,
> 
> HELPED THE NAZIS TO SUCK IN INNOCENT JEWS INTO THE CONCENTRATION CAMPS,WHILST THEY WERE PAYING THE NAZIS TO LET THEIR OWN FAMILY MEMBERS OUT OF GERMANY.
> 
> ISRAEL/ZIONIST BELIEVE IT IS THEIR RIGHT TO MURDER,PALESTINIANS,STEAL THEIR LAND.........BOMB AND  SINCE 1948 TO PRESENT DAY PALESTINIAN VILLAGES AND TOWNS,THEN BULLDOZE THE REST.
> 
> AS THEIR JEWISH/ZIONIST MASTERS TOLD THEM TO.TO COMMIT A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY....WHICH IF THE ISRAELI PRIME MINISTER SETS FOOT IN BELGIUM HE WILL BE ARRESTED AND CHARGED FOR,AND SENT TO TRIAL IN THE HAGUE AS A WAR CRIMINAL.
> 
> EVERYONE EVER NOTICED THE ISRAELI LEADERSHIP,AIN'T SET FOOT IN BELGIUM SINCE THE ARREST DECREE
> 
> I AM THE TRUTH
Click to expand...


RAGING again, huh punk...


----------



## MHunterB

Steve, please go sleep it off.  You are making an even bigger ass of yourself than SherriSleaze is, so kudos to you for the stupendous achievement - but what a load of bleeding codswallop you've posted to outdo her in insanity........


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> Steve, please go sleep it off.  You are making an even bigger ass of yourself than SherriSleaze is, so kudos to you for the stupendous achievement - but what a load of bleeding codswallop you've posted to outdo her in insanity........



EASY ONE LINERS FOR YOU BUT DEATH AND DESTRUCTION FOR PALESTINIANS....Why are you and the Zionist so Cold and Cruel.

Me I'm a Blow Torch and you know well I'd use it. 


Zionist have done some terrible things,but critisize others for their ungodly ways.

WHY DO THEY BELIEVE THEY ARE NORMAL


----------



## theliq

american_jihad said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> the conflict is not about the green line but the very existence of israel. More than 80% of the arabs called palestinians deny the right of the jews to have their own national state in the islmic dahr el-islam area. As long as the arabs will see israel through these lences they will produce more terror in order to annihilate the non-islamic state on the "pure islamic waqf land".
> 
> Muslims cooperated with the nazi germans and other nazi's allies in wwii to fight against the allies and to search and find jews in hungary, transilvania and yugoslavia and send them on train to be annihilated in awschwitz consentration camp. The name of ther leader was haj amin el-housseni, an nazi palestinian arab that collected tens of thausands of arabs from palestine, syria, egypt and lebanon and put them in pro-nazi islamic bosnia.
> 
> The muslims still believe that they are right by bombing israeli towns and cities and wish to kill as many as jews, as their nazi teachers told them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ho,ho,who is this,you forgot to mention the zionist who collaborated with their masters the nazis,
> 
> helped the nazis to suck in innocent jews into the concentration camps,whilst they were paying the nazis to let their own family members out of germany.
> 
> Israel/zionist believe it is their right to murder,palestinians,steal their land.........bomb and :boom2: Since 1948 to present day palestinian villages and towns,then bulldoze the rest.
> 
> As their jewish/zionist masters told them to.to commit a crime against humanity....which if the israeli prime minister sets foot in belgium he will be arrested and charged for,and sent to trial in the hague as a war criminal.
> 
> Everyone ever noticed the israeli leadership,ain't set foot in belgium since the arrest decree
> 
> i am the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> raging again, huh punk...:d
Click to expand...


o it's the boy with the big gun again,didn't realise they let children up this late.


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> koranimals pass out sweets after their fellow Muslims butcher Israelis
> 
> *Gaza: Muslims pass out candy to celebrate brutal murder of Israeli family*
> 
> Savagery. And yet the world demonizes Israel. ​
> 
> An update on this story. "Gaza celebrates; Fayyad condemns terror attack," by Elior Levy for Ynet News, March 12 (thanks to Pamela Geller):
> 
> Gaza residents from the southern city of Rafah hit the streets Saturday to celebrate the terror attack in the West Bank settlement of Itamar where five family members were murdered in their sleep, including three children.
> Residents handed out candy and sweets, one resident saying the joy "is a natural response to the harm settlers inflict on the Palestinian residents in the West Bank."
> 
> ---
> Gaza: Muslims pass out candy to celebrate brutal murder of Israeli family - Jihad Watch
> 
> They wonder why I call them Beasts and Koranimals, those that defend them are the same...







The Islamic term du jour to rationalize the throat-slitting massacre of a sleeping Jewish family: 36-year-old Udi Fogel, his 35-year-old wife, Ruth, and, yes, their three children: 11-year-old Yoav, 4-year-old Elad, and Hadas, their 3-month-old baby.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/6029432-post404.html​


----------



## theliq

American_Jihad said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koranimals pass out sweets after their fellow Muslims butcher Israelis
> 
> *Gaza: Muslims pass out candy to celebrate brutal murder of Israeli family*
> 
> Savagery. And yet the world demonizes Israel. ​
> 
> An update on this story. "Gaza celebrates; Fayyad condemns terror attack," by Elior Levy for Ynet News, March 12 (thanks to Pamela Geller):
> 
> Gaza residents from the southern city of Rafah hit the streets Saturday to celebrate the terror attack in the West Bank settlement of Itamar where five family members were murdered in their sleep, including three children.
> Residents handed out candy and sweets, one resident saying the joy "is a natural response to the harm settlers inflict on the Palestinian residents in the West Bank."
> 
> ---
> Gaza: Muslims pass out candy to celebrate brutal murder of Israeli family - Jihad Watch
> 
> They wonder why I call them Beasts and Koranimals, those that defend them are the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic term du jour to rationalize the throat-slitting massacre of a sleeping Jewish family: 36-year-old Udi Fogel, his 35-year-old wife, Ruth, and, yes, their three children: 11-year-old Yoav, 4-year-old Elad, and Hadas, their 3-month-old baby.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/6029432-post404.html​
Click to expand...


Two wrongs never made this sort of thing right.

BUT IN THE UN THE PALESTINIANS WILL WIN THE VOTE TO FORWARD THEIR RIGHT TO EVENTUAL STATE HOOD AND FREEDOM.

THE JEWS HAD PLENTY OF TIME TO DO A PEACE DEAL,ALL THE ISRAELIS DID WAS FRAGMENT THE PALESTINIANS LAND AS TO MAKE IT UNVIABLE ECONOMICALLY and as a STATE.

THEY FAILED WE SAW THROUGH THEIR PLOY THE JEWS,AND NOW THE WORLD ARE BEHIND PALESTINE  COMPLETELY.


ISRAEL AND THEIR LAP-DOGS THE AMERICANS.......yet another miscalculation and FAILURE.

VIVA PALESTINE............THE ISRAELI JEWS NEVER WANT OR WANTED PEACE<THEY BULLSHITTED FOR 60  YEARS.

AS THE WORLD KNOW WELL


----------



## irosie91

I find it interesting how rejectors of Jesus so easily use that antichrist word, what meaning can it have for one who rejects Christ? 

Sherri 


   You are the  "anti-christ"   sherri-----the term is a metaphor for an  ADVOCATE OF EVIL, 
which is precisely what you are.      The term does not necessarily refer to  "Jesus"   but,,  
in fact,,   you spit in the face of Jesus (Yeshua)   every day in your sick and idiotic fraudulent 
interpretations of those words which have been attributed to his followers and to himself and in your gleeful enjoyment of all that is described as evil according to the actual philosophies of 
jesus and people like  Matthew.   Evil manifest according to  ACTUAL and REAL interpretations of the bible   (both 'old' and 'new'  testament)    are,   VERY CLEARLY,    manifested in the joy which you and your fellow  "isa-respecters"   experience upon the dead bodies of children.   In your desperation to describe jews to be as filthy are you-----you insist that jews celebrate the deaths of children.    That is you  "satan"   filth shining thru your very thin and cracked veneer of  "piety"     Thruout the scriptural writings-----there is a very prominent SYMBOL OF EVIL---early on one  of them is  "Amalek"    which refers to people who sacrifice children.    The sacrifices are associated with   REVELRY------very much like the revelry in which your  "isa-respecters"   engage   when their  "brothers" slit the throats of infants    or murder a few thousand  americans       No one has to look far to find this triumphant revelry------it spills onto 
the streets in islamic lands and in islamic neighborhoods in civilized lands.   In the past----such 
celebrations were common in ROME   (which is also a metaphor for evil in some of the writings of the 'new' testament based on the filth of its 'circuses'    which like the celebrations of AMALED  -----were also a kind of religious service---complete with 'holy'  vestal virgins----who like you endorsed  spectacles of brutality with orgiastic enthusiasm)     Then there is the ultimate SPIT   at Jesus as manifested in your   AUTO DE FE----celebrations that morphed, with the religion of the self described PIOUS  christians,   josef goebbels ---into Auschwitz.   The modern instrument of choice  is the  NAIL BOMB------not a military weapon at all----having utterly no value in DEFENSE-----its sole INTENDED FUNCTION being the murder by brain liquefication of children------by sudden surprise attack -----a practice of your fellow  "isa-respecters"      THRUOUT THE WORLD ------which you have never repudiated.    Someday----someone will begin counting the toll  that people like you have exacted by being an  advocate of that evil.     You are no different from the  people who considered OPPOSTION TO ADOLF ABU ALI    in the  1930s  to be   "WAR MONGERERING"      (see?    I read your literature)
    YOUR  "warmonger"   shrieker colleagues in the  1930s-----are the true murderers of the world war II ----era -----IN THE SCORES OF MILLIONS-----from the first baby an SS guard bayoneted-----even to the children of Berlin bombed by the allies in  1945.      In the middle east----those who advocate for    islamic imperialism -----are guilty of every death facilitated by that program ------from the raped and murdered women of sudan----to the raped and murdered  little girls of Damour----to the syrian refugees in Turkey----and the ravaged copt communities in Egypt.          Shit like you still  CHEER  the  "ARAB SPRING"  (which is a euphemism for fascist islamicism)------the biggest murder racket of the 21st century 

     interestingly enough----both mass murderers----Sadaam Hussein and Idi Amin were
       actually lauded   -----islamicists among the learned of the ummah


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anjelica,
> 
> You say you question whether there is a God, what I read from your words is a person who acts as if their God is Israel, and you defend every act Israel engages in, no matter how gruesome it is.
> 
> The Israeli unlawful attacks on farmers and fisherman has been documented for years, you can go to websites like Reliefweb that monitor such human rights abuses worldwide and find literally thousands of reports of such attacks day in and day out, year in and year out, of this decades long Occupation of Palestine.
> 
> How does a human being support and keep supporting such Depravity, of Israel, as you do, all this deliberate taking of the life of the innocent in this Occupation, by Israel, over 1000 children murdered since the First Intifada started, over 8000 killed, mostly civilians?
> 
> Hate in your Heart is behind all of it.
> 
> There is nothing but Hate in defending child murders, there is Hate in deliberate killings of defenseless children and civilians and in defending such killings!
> 
> Do yourself a favor, let it go, none of us have to defend murders like of this baby below, killed by Israel in an attack that was unlawful under international law, an attack that also killed his 19 year old aunt, who was 6 months pregnant, and his uncle, and the attack injured his 4 year old brother, as well.
> 
> Be Human!
> 
> You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lying dumbass heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you have nothing to say substantively, attack the speaker.
> 
> Says everything about you, and absolutely nothing about me!
Click to expand...



Lol, I'm not "attacking" you, I'm merely stating the fact that you're a dumbass and a liar.


----------



## eots

American_Jihad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your buddies are hanging around in iran, you defend the beasts that hung'em ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most liberals are or defend cocksucking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are anti-gay as well as a racist...nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


No..we have little in common..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lying dumbass heard from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have nothing to say substantively, attack the speaker.
> 
> Says everything about you, and absolutely nothing about me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm not "attacking" you, I'm merely stating the fact that you're a dumbass and a liar.
Click to expand...

Words from one who defends a Regime that makes a regular practice of murdering children, like that 11 month old  baby in that photo!


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have nothing to say substantively, attack the speaker.
> 
> Says everything about you, and absolutely nothing about me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm not "attacking" you, I'm merely stating the fact that you're a dumbass and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words from one who defends a Regime that makes a regular practice of murdering children, like that 11 month old  baby in that photo!
Click to expand...



Sherri HAS A PICTURE OF A BABY  ----gee----that is the same sherri who clings tightly and parrots the same filth that galvanized her co-religionists to murder---not in the millions -----but in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS.    So many of those of her ilk have WAVED THE BLOODY SHIRT-----as they lynched children in the NAME OF ISA  ----hanged, slit throats, bonfires,  etc etc------      Kim Kardashian is brave----her recent ancestors   fled the very filth that   ISA-RESPECTERS    are noted for----the genocide 
of  two million armenians----men, women, and children----systematically butchered in 
the name of allah/isa      with weapons no more sophisticated than  clubs and knives----the local rivers and streams ran red with blood and endless heads bobbed in the waters to the delight of sherrie


----------



## eots

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm not "attacking" you, I'm merely stating the fact that you're a dumbass and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Words from one who defends a Regime that makes a regular practice of murdering children, like that 11 month old  baby in that photo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri HAS A PICTURE OF A BABY  ----gee----that is the same sherri who clings tightly and parrots the same filth that galvanized her co-religionists to murder---not in the millions -----but in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS.    So many of those of her ilk have WAVED THE BLOODY SHIRT-----as they lynched children in the NAME OF ISA  ----hanged, slit throats, bonfires,  etc etc------      Kim Kardashian is brave----her recent ancestors   fled the very filth that   ISA-RESPECTERS    are noted for----the genocide
> of  two million armenians----men, women, and children----systematically butchered in
> the name of allah/isa      with weapons no more sophisticated than  clubs and knives----the local rivers and streams ran red with blood and endless heads bobbed in the waters to the delight of sherrie
Click to expand...


link ?


----------



## irosie91

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words from one who defends a Regime that makes a regular practice of murdering children, like that 11 month old  baby in that photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri HAS A PICTURE OF A BABY  ----gee----that is the same sherri who clings tightly and parrots the same filth that galvanized her co-religionists to murder---not in the millions -----but in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS.    So many of those of her ilk have WAVED THE BLOODY SHIRT-----as they lynched children in the NAME OF ISA  ----hanged, slit throats, bonfires,  etc etc------      Kim Kardashian is brave----her recent ancestors   fled the very filth that   ISA-RESPECTERS    are noted for----the genocide
> of  two million armenians----men, women, and children----systematically butchered in
> the name of allah/isa      with weapons no more sophisticated than  clubs and knives----the local rivers and streams ran red with blood and endless heads bobbed in the waters to the delight of sherrie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> link ?
Click to expand...


History-----try googling if you wish-----decades ago before al gore 
invented the internet-----I had in my care an elderly woman who 
survived -----her descriptions were entirely consistent with that which 
historians write and there are some pictures ------which I saw---also 
before al gore invented the net


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri HAS A PICTURE OF A BABY  ----gee----that is the same sherri who clings tightly and parrots the same filth that galvanized her co-religionists to murder---not in the millions -----but in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS.    So many of those of her ilk have WAVED THE BLOODY SHIRT-----as they lynched children in the NAME OF ISA  ----hanged, slit throats, bonfires,  etc etc------      Kim Kardashian is brave----her recent ancestors   fled the very filth that   ISA-RESPECTERS    are noted for----the genocide
> of  two million armenians----men, women, and children----systematically butchered in
> the name of allah/isa      with weapons no more sophisticated than  clubs and knives----the local rivers and streams ran red with blood and endless heads bobbed in the waters to the delight of sherrie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History-----try googling if you wish-----decades ago before al gore
> invented the internet-----I had in my care an elderly woman who
> survived -----her descriptions were entirely consistent with that which
> historians write and there are some pictures ------which I saw---also
> before al gore invented the net
Click to expand...


iro, you ARE history, didn't you wrap bandages in WWI?


----------



## eots

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri HAS A PICTURE OF A BABY  ----gee----that is the same sherri who clings tightly and parrots the same filth that galvanized her co-religionists to murder---not in the millions -----but in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS.    So many of those of her ilk have WAVED THE BLOODY SHIRT-----as they lynched children in the NAME OF ISA  ----hanged, slit throats, bonfires,  etc etc------      Kim Kardashian is brave----her recent ancestors   fled the very filth that   ISA-RESPECTERS    are noted for----the genocide
> of  two million armenians----men, women, and children----systematically butchered in
> the name of allah/isa      with weapons no more sophisticated than  clubs and knives----the local rivers and streams ran red with blood and endless heads bobbed in the waters to the delight of sherrie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History-----try googling if you wish-----decades ago before al gore
> invented the internet-----I had in my care an elderly woman who
> survived -----her descriptions were entirely consistent with that which
> historians write and there are some pictures ------which I saw---also
> before al gore invented the net
Click to expand...



I Did google and could find nowhere that the local rivers and streams ran red with blood and endless heads bobbed in the waters to the delight of sherrie


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep on rejecting the Messiah, and keep on rejecting Jesus words, but know that condemnation comes from our choices!
> 
> 
> 37 Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you, how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings, and you were not willing. 38 Look, your house is left to you desolate. 39 For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c] Matthew 23: 37-39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Sherri the Krazy Klan Kracker actually believes that everyone who doesn't agree with her that Jesus is the Messiah (the like of which idea never existed in Judaism!) is going to Hell.
> 
> That of course includes BIK and all the Muslims in the world, Shi'a or Sunni - and of course all those who believe in some other faith, or none.
> 
> So that leaves you and who else here theoretically guaranteed salvation, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all the Gazan children she pretends to care about!
> How the plot thickens
Click to expand...


Dears, You are both certainly putting words into my mouth I never said, you have to read Jesus words more fully and study them and your heart and mind have to be in a certain place when you are doing all of that. I certainly did not say what you are suggesting I said, I believe in a God who is mighty to save, a God who sent His son to die a on a cross to save the world, the world does not describe one ethnic group, race, nationality, or group!

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

In order to understand the words attributed to Jesus and his followers----a person MUST know the history of the times, ---a bit of talmud  and aramaic and hebrew  idiom and poetic symbolism.    Many islamo nazi pigs and sows read the preachings of  Jesus----who was a pharisee and schooled in both aramaic and hebrew and in talmud and biblical style----and was PREACHING TO PHARISEES   -----in very traditional style----sometimes almost EMULATING JEREMIAH AND AMOS   etc      ------simply cannot grasp the tone of the preachings and actually imagine Jesus is TALKING TO THEM    ------well,  no  sherrie------if a "god"    wanted to talk to you he would do it in incoherent english with a moronic southern drawl.

  Most moderately educated persons have heard of the name 
JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS ,       the primary historian of the times of Jesus.  ----the real stuff-----he was an impeccable scholar.

He described  Israel/judea of those times in a work of several volumes-------lots of christian scholars read his stuff.
Years ago I read one GLOWING CRITIQUE of the work of Josephus------that had one interesting criticism.      As a christian scholar stuck on the   PHARISEE LIBEL ----the writer 
critisized the manner in which Josephus described  PHARISEES-----Josephus had the highest regard for Pharisees as the most moral,  the most humanitarian ----the most --the bestest    etc.    The christian scholar who had apparently had a sunday school teacher like  Sherrie------was indignant and simply explained the  "paradox"  away as    "JOSEPHUS MADE A MISTAKE"


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> In order to understand the words attributed to Jesus and his followers----a person MUST know the history of the times, ---a bit of talmud  and aramaic and hebrew  idiom and poetic symbolism.    Many islamo nazi pigs and sows read the preachings of  Jesus----who was a pharisee and schooled in both aramaic and hebrew and in talmud and biblical style----and was PREACHING TO PHARISEES   -----in very traditional style----sometimes almost EMULATING JEREMIAH AND AMOS   etc      ------simply cannot grasp the tone of the preachings and actually imagine Jesus is TALKING TO THEM    ------well,  no  sherrie------if a "god"    wanted to talk to you he would do it in incoherent english with a moronic southern drawl.
> 
> Most moderately educated persons have heard of the name
> JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS       the primary historian of the times of Jesus.  ----the real stuff-----he was an impeccable scholar.
> 
> He described  Israel/judea of those times in a work of several volumes-------lots of christian scholars read his stuff.
> Years ago I read one GLOWING CRITIQUE of the work of Josephus------that had one interesting criticism      As a christian scholar stuck on the   PHARISEE LIBEL ----the writer
> critisized the manner in which Josephus described  PHARISEES-----Josephus had the highest regard for Pharisees as the most moral,  the most humanitarian ----the most --the bestest    etc.    The christian scholar who had apparently had a sunday school teacher like  Sherrie------was indignant and simply explained the  "paradox"  away as    "JOSEPHUS MADE A MISTAKE"



So iro, were you one of Jesus' fag hags?


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to understand the words attributed to Jesus and his followers----a person MUST know the history of the times, ---a bit of talmud  and aramaic and hebrew  idiom and poetic symbolism.    Many islamo nazi pigs and sows read the preachings of  Jesus----who was a pharisee and schooled in both aramaic and hebrew and in talmud and biblical style----and was PREACHING TO PHARISEES   -----in very traditional style----sometimes almost EMULATING JEREMIAH AND AMOS   etc      ------simply cannot grasp the tone of the preachings and actually imagine Jesus is TALKING TO THEM    ------well,  no  sherrie------if a "god"    wanted to talk to you he would do it in incoherent english with a moronic southern drawl.
> 
> Most moderately educated persons have heard of the name
> JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS       the primary historian of the times of Jesus.  ----the real stuff-----he was an impeccable scholar.
> 
> He described  Israel/judea of those times in a work of several volumes-------lots of
> christian scholars read his stuff.
> Years ago I read one GLOWING CRITIQUE of the work of Josephus------that had one interesting criticism      As a christian scholar stuck on the   PHARISEE LIBEL ----the writer
> 
> critisized the manner in which Josephus described  PHARISEES-----Josephus had the highest regard for Pharisees as the most moral,  the most humanitarian ----the most --the bestest    etc.    The christian scholar who had apparently had a sunday school teacher like  Sherrie------was indignant and simply explained the  "paradox"  away as    "JOSEPHUS MADE A MISTAKE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So iro, were you one of Jesus' fag hags?
Click to expand...



maybe----in a previous incarnation


----------



## Hossfly

eots said:


> *this is what your ilk really are...*
> 
> dodo bird tribute - YouTube


Still no gigs, eots?  Have you ever thought  that you and your fellow Dhimwits would not fare too well in Muslim countries since they would consider you as Infidels as they would the rest of us.  Close your eyes to what is actually happening in this world if it makes you happy.  But keep on showing us your videos so we can be aware that you are not getting any work.


----------



## eots

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *this is what your ilk really are...*
> 
> dodo bird tribute - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Still no gigs, eots?  Have you ever thought  that you and your fellow Dhimwits would not fare too well in Muslim countries since they would consider you as Infidels as they would the rest of us.  Close your eyes to what is actually happening in this world if it makes you happy.  But keep on showing us your videos so we can be aware that you are not getting any work.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaPolQeax-Y]Karachi Night club - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

eots said:


> _Karachi Night club - YouTube_


Most sure jihading morons dream of torching it up.


----------



## Lipush

Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.

That will be a refresh.


----------



## ima

Lipush said:


> Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.
> 
> That will be a refresh.



Was the child a beaner like you?


----------



## Lipush

Takes one to know one, Ima?


----------



## toastman

Lipush said:


> Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.
> 
> That will be a refresh.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQNtNuCgyMQ]This is why we fight Israeli children Killed by Palestinians - YouTube[/ame]

Just some of the children killed by Fakestinian terrorists


----------



## ima

Lipush said:


> Takes one to know one, Ima?



That's why I asked you.


----------



## Lipush

ima said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes one to know one, Ima?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I asked you.
Click to expand...


Because you're opening a support group?


----------



## Lipush

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.
> 
> That will be a refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQNtNuCgyMQ]This is why we fight Israeli children Killed by Palestinians - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Just some of the children killed by Fakestinian terrorists
Click to expand...

*
&#1504;&#1511;&#1502;&#1514; &#1491;&#1501; &#1497;&#1500;&#1491; &#1511;&#1496;&#1503;, &#1500;&#1488; &#1489;&#1512;&#1488; &#1492;&#1513;&#1496;&#1503;*

It is best said in Hebrew.


----------



## ima

Lipush said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes one to know one, Ima?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I asked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you're opening a support group?
Click to expand...


No, I don't support fake beaner Jews.


----------



## toastman

Well said Lipush


----------



## Connery

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *this is what your ilk really are...*
> 
> dodo bird tribute - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Still no gigs, eots?  Have you ever thought  that you and your fellow Dhimwits would not fare too well in Muslim countries since they would consider you as Infidels as they would the rest of us.  Close your eyes to what is actually happening in this world if it makes you happy.  But keep on showing us your videos so we can be aware that you are not getting any work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaPolQeax-Y]Karachi Night club - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


WTF are you trying to say?


----------



## Lipush

I recognize the name Schevischorder, in that list, toastman. It is sad, that this name comes up. The bother survivor of this terror attack almost lost his mind of grief and anger after hearing the terrorist who killed his family was released in the Shalit Deal. poor man. I hope life will shine upon him again, and he could overcome this horrible thing.


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have nothing to say substantively, attack the speaker.
> 
> Says everything about you, and absolutely nothing about me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm not "attacking" you, I'm merely stating the fact that you're a dumbass and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words from one who defends a Regime that makes a regular practice of murdering children, like that 11 month old  baby in that photo!
Click to expand...



Let me further your education here.  When a civilizn is accidently killed in the crossfire during two groups at war, it's called collateral damage, not murder and the fact is if the muslim vermin ceased firing rockets and mortars into Israel, quit sending suicide bombers into Israel to kill innocent woman and children, and quit quartering their fighters, their military arms and their ammunition caches in and around civilian neighborhoods, this kid, and all the other kids accidently killed by the IDF and IAF would still be alive.  The death of this child, and EVERY other child, both muslim and Jew, that are killed by bombs, rockets, bullers, shells, etc in Gaza and Israel are 100% the fault of the muslim vermin.  You want to stop the Jews from accidently killing arab babies, kill every hamas, hezbollah and other assorted arab terrorist scum in the middle east.  Problem solved, no more little arab kids killed by Israeli bombs.


----------



## jtpr312

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words from one who defends a Regime that makes a regular practice of murdering children, like that 11 month old  baby in that photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri HAS A PICTURE OF A BABY  ----gee----that is the same sherri who clings tightly and parrots the same filth that galvanized her co-religionists to murder---not in the millions -----but in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS.    So many of those of her ilk have WAVED THE BLOODY SHIRT-----as they lynched children in the NAME OF ISA  ----hanged, slit throats, bonfires,  etc etc------      Kim Kardashian is brave----her recent ancestors   fled the very filth that   ISA-RESPECTERS    are noted for----the genocide
> of  two million armenians----men, women, and children----systematically butchered in
> the name of allah/isa      with weapons no more sophisticated than  clubs and knives----the local rivers and streams ran red with blood and endless heads bobbed in the waters to the delight of sherrie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link ?
Click to expand...



What are you a moron?  There is no "link", it is History, look it the hell up.


----------



## sealadaigh

Lipush said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.
> 
> That will be a refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQNtNuCgyMQ]This is why we fight Israeli children Killed by Palestinians - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Just some of the children killed by Fakestinian terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> &#1504;&#1511;&#1502;&#1514; &#1491;&#1501; &#1497;&#1500;&#1491; &#1511;&#1496;&#1503;, &#1500;&#1488; &#1489;&#1512;&#1488; &#1492;&#1513;&#1496;&#1503;*
> 
> It is best said in Hebrew.
Click to expand...


arrah, mo ghra, mo stoirin. 

an bhfuil gaeilge agat? níl aon "Capslockism" agam


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.
> 
> That will be a refresh.



Lipush, 

I went back over the news reports, and I am finding no Israeli children killed in all of the November violence, none at all.

I do find that Israel murdered the following children of Palestine in Gaza in November of 2012, the list is below, for some of those killed it is not known, their ages, so this list is likely incomplete, also some may have  since died from injuries suffered in Israeli attacks, who may not be listed.

Murder of children, like this, that is what Nazis do!

Your clan, your adopted Chosen People, learned so much from the Nazis, how to be just like them, and that was a choice, you know, noone made Israel murder children in Palestine or makes Israel continue to murder the children of Palestine!

People of conscience in our world are fed up with Israel's Occupation of Palestine and human rights abuses and the murder of the children of Palestine, enough is enough!

1-  Rinan Arafat, 7 years old.
 2- Omar Al-Mashharawi, 11 months old.
 3- Walid Al-Abalda, 2 years old.
 4- Hanin Tafesh, 10 months old.
 5- Oday Jammal Nasser, 16 years old.
 6- Fares Al-Basyouni, 11 years old.
 7- Mohammed Sa&#8217;d Allah, 4 years old.

On November 18, the fifth day of the Israeli ongoing aggression on Gaza:

Israeli warplanes shelled the house of Abu-Alfoul family in northern Gaza, killing two children and injuring at 13 at least, mostly children and women.

 8- Gumana Salamah Abu Sufyan, 1 year old.

 9- Tamer Salamah  Abu Sufyan, 3 years old.

An Israeli war plane fired a missile at a house in an agricultural land east of Bureij camp, in the Central Gaza Strip, killing one child and injuring 2 other children:

 10- Eyad Abu Khusa, 18 months old.

Two people were killed, one of them a child, when an Israeli missile hit a beachfront refugee camp in Gaza City:

  11- Tasneem Zuheir Al-Nahhal, 13 years old.

At 3:10 pm, November 18, Israel rocked a house belongs to Al-Dalou family in Sheikh-Redwan area, west Gaza, killing at least 10 people, including 4 women and 4 children.

12- Ranin Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 5 years old.

13- Jamal Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 7 year old.

14- Yousef Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 10 years old.

15  Ibrahim Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 1 year old.

 Soon after Al-Dalou massacre, 2 more were killed, a father and his son, in an attack on a car for water supply in northern Gaza.

 16-Mo&#8217;men Suheil Hamada, 13 years old.

 17- Hussein Jalal Nasser, 8 years old.

At 4:10 am, Israel committed another atrocious crime shelling a house belong to Azzam family that is full of children. 3 people were killed in this attack and at least 40 injured. Medics said that more than 15 children have arrived Shifaa hospital, three of them are in a very critical condition.

18- Mohammed Iyad Abu Zour, 4 years old.

19- Rama Al-Shandi, 1 YEAR OLD, killed  as four F16s airstrikes hit former security compound Al-Saraya in Gaza City.

In an Israeli attack on Al-Qarara area to the south of the Gaza Strip, two farmers were killed at 8:50 am. In the same attack, a 4-year-old girl was seriously injured.

20- Omar Mahmoud Mohammed al-Astal, 14 years old.

At around 9:00 pm, Israel committed another massacre against Hjazi family killing a father and his two sons, and injuring at least 15, most of them are children and women.

21- Suhaib Fo&#8217;ad Hjazi, 2 years old.

22- Mohammed Fo&#8217;ad Hjazi, 4 years old.

23- Yahya Mohammed Awad, 15 years old.

In an attack on Kishko street in Zaytoon street, two children were killed while playing football in front of their house:

24- Mohamoud Rezeq Ashoor

25- Saqer Yousef Bulbul

At 11:45 pm, two people were found as pieces in Al-Shouka area, western Rafah.

26-  Mahmoud Kahlil Al-Arja, 16 years old.

At 11:20 am, an Israeli warplane attacked a group of people in Khan-Younis, killing a child:

27- Ahmad Awad Abu&#8217;liyyan, 15 years old.

28- Mahmoud Abu Khusa, 4 years old,  killed in an attack on Al-Nafaq street in Gaza City.

At 2:40 pm, an Israeli missile hit a house belongs to Al-Assaly family killing a man and his son and daughter:

29-Ayman Talal Al-Assaly, 17 years old.

30-Abderrahman Na&#8217;eem, 6 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on Ne&#8217;ma building in Gaza City.  In the same attack, 3 children from Neim family also got injured.

31-  Riham Al-Nabaheen, 4 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on house in Nussairat camp in the middle of the Gaza Strip

As negotiations about ceasefire is going, more bombs fall over several places in the Gaza Strip killing a child and injuring at least 7  people.

32- Nader Yousef Abu Mghaseeb, 14 years old.

#GazaUnderAttack| Names and ages of killed people in the ongoing Israeli attacks on Gaza « PALESTINE FROM MY EYES

Sherri


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.
> 
> That will be a refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> I went back over the news reports, and I am finding no Israeli children killed in all of the November violence, none at all.
> 
> I do find that Israel murdered the following children of Palestine in Gaza in November of 2012, the list is below, for some of those killed it is not known, their ages, so this list is likely incomplete, also some may have  since died from injuries suffered in Israeli attacks, who may not be listed.
> 
> Murder of children, like this, that is what Nazis do!
> 
> Your clan, your adopted Chosen People, learned so much from the Nazis, how to be just like them, and that was a choice, you know, noone made Israel murder children in Palestine or makes Israel continue to murder the children of Palestine!
> 
> People of conscience in our world are fed up with Israel's Occupation of Palestine and human rights abuses and the murder of the children of Palestine, enough is enough!
> 
> 1-  Rinan Arafat, 7 years old.
> 2- Omar Al-Mashharawi, 11 months old.
> 3- Walid Al-Abalda, 2 years old.
> 4- Hanin Tafesh, 10 months old.
> 5- Oday Jammal Nasser, 16 years old.
> 6- Fares Al-Basyouni, 11 years old.
> 7- Mohammed Sad Allah, 4 years old.
> 
> On November 18, the fifth day of the Israeli ongoing aggression on Gaza:
> 
> Israeli warplanes shelled the house of Abu-Alfoul family in northern Gaza, killing two children and injuring at 13 at least, mostly children and women.
> 
> 8- Gumana Salamah Abu Sufyan, 1 year old.
> 
> 9- Tamer Salamah  Abu Sufyan, 3 years old.
> 
> An Israeli war plane fired a missile at a house in an agricultural land east of Bureij camp, in the Central Gaza Strip, killing one child and injuring 2 other children:
> 
> 10- Eyad Abu Khusa, 18 months old.
> 
> Two people were killed, one of them a child, when an Israeli missile hit a beachfront refugee camp in Gaza City:
> 
> 11- Tasneem Zuheir Al-Nahhal, 13 years old.
> 
> At 3:10 pm, November 18, Israel rocked a house belongs to Al-Dalou family in Sheikh-Redwan area, west Gaza, killing at least 10 people, including 4 women and 4 children.
> 
> 12- Ranin Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 5 years old.
> 
> 13- Jamal Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 7 year old.
> 
> 14- Yousef Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 10 years old.
> 
> 15  Ibrahim Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 1 year old.
> 
> Soon after Al-Dalou massacre, 2 more were killed, a father and his son, in an attack on a car for water supply in northern Gaza.
> 
> 16-Momen Suheil Hamada, 13 years old.
> 
> 17- Hussein Jalal Nasser, 8 years old.
> 
> At 4:10 am, Israel committed another atrocious crime shelling a house belong to Azzam family that is full of children. 3 people were killed in this attack and at least 40 injured. Medics said that more than 15 children have arrived Shifaa hospital, three of them are in a very critical condition.
> 
> 18- Mohammed Iyad Abu Zour, 4 years old.
> 
> 19- Rama Al-Shandi, 1 YEAR OLD, killed  as four F16s airstrikes hit former security compound Al-Saraya in Gaza City.
> 
> In an Israeli attack on Al-Qarara area to the south of the Gaza Strip, two farmers were killed at 8:50 am. In the same attack, a 4-year-old girl was seriously injured.
> 
> 20- Omar Mahmoud Mohammed al-Astal, 14 years old.
> 
> At around 9:00 pm, Israel committed another massacre against Hjazi family killing a father and his two sons, and injuring at least 15, most of them are children and women.
> 
> 21- Suhaib Foad Hjazi, 2 years old.
> 
> 22- Mohammed Foad Hjazi, 4 years old.
> 
> 23- Yahya Mohammed Awad, 15 years old.
> 
> In an attack on Kishko street in Zaytoon street, two children were killed while playing football in front of their house:
> 
> 24- Mohamoud Rezeq Ashoor
> 
> 25- Saqer Yousef Bulbul
> 
> At 11:45 pm, two people were found as pieces in Al-Shouka area, western Rafah.
> 
> 26-  Mahmoud Kahlil Al-Arja, 16 years old.
> 
> At 11:20 am, an Israeli warplane attacked a group of people in Khan-Younis, killing a child:
> 
> 27- Ahmad Awad Abuliyyan, 15 years old.
> 
> 28- Mahmoud Abu Khusa, 4 years old,  killed in an attack on Al-Nafaq street in Gaza City.
> 
> At 2:40 pm, an Israeli missile hit a house belongs to Al-Assaly family killing a man and his son and daughter:
> 
> 29-Ayman Talal Al-Assaly, 17 years old.
> 
> 30-Abderrahman Naeem, 6 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on Nema building in Gaza City.  In the same attack, 3 children from Neim family also got injured.
> 
> 31-  Riham Al-Nabaheen, 4 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on house in Nussairat camp in the middle of the Gaza Strip
> 
> As negotiations about ceasefire is going, more bombs fall over several places in the Gaza Strip killing a child and injuring at least 7  people.
> 
> 32- Nader Yousef Abu Mghaseeb, 14 years old.
> 
> #GazaUnderAttack| Names and ages of killed people in the ongoing Israeli attacks on Gaza « PALESTINE FROM MY EYES
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


32 future terrorists who will never strap a bomb on themselves to kill Americans or Jews.  Thanks for making me smile today.


----------



## Lipush

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we fight Israeli children Killed by Palestinians - YouTube
> 
> Just some of the children killed by Fakestinian terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> *
> &#1504;&#1511;&#1502;&#1514; &#1491;&#1501; &#1497;&#1500;&#1491; &#1511;&#1496;&#1503;, &#1500;&#1488; &#1489;&#1512;&#1488; &#1492;&#1513;&#1496;&#1503;*
> 
> It is best said in Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> arrah, mo ghra, mo stoirin.
> 
> an bhfuil gaeilge agat? níl aon "Capslockism" agam
Click to expand...


Ah "mo ghra" is "my love", right?

I catched something!


----------



## toastman

Sherri is saddened by the fact that Israel has taken security measures to protect its citizens, and that more Jews aren't dying.

Let it be known Sherri, for every blow that Israel gets, her enemy will receive 10 blows ! The death toll will always be higher on the other side.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Initial Investigation: Thirteen of the Palestinians killed in Operation Pillar of Defense, up to the night of November 17, were civilians, among them seven children.

Btselem's Coverage of Israel's Attacks on Gaza in November 2012

This is from November 18, 2012

"Initial B'Tselem investigations indicate that between the launch of the Israeli militarys Pillar of Defense operation on the afternoon of November 14, 2012 and the night of 17 November, 43 Palestinians were killed in the Gaza Strip. Initial investigations indicate that at least 13 of those killed were civilians, among them seven children (five of them toddlers under the age of 4), and two women.

B'Tselem will continue to investigate the incidents in which civilians have been killed in Gaza, and to review reports coming in even now regarding additional incidents in which civilians have been killed or injured."

Initial Investigation: Thirteen of the Palestinians killed in Operation Pillar of Defense, up to the night of November 17, were civilians, among them seven children | B'Tselem

Sherri


----------



## toastman

Sherri, what is collateral damage


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Initial Investigation: Thirteen of the Palestinians killed in Operation Pillar of Defense, up to the night of November 17, were civilians, among them seven children.
> 
> Btselem's Coverage of Israel's Attacks on Gaza in November 2012
> 
> This is from November 18, 2012
> 
> "Initial B'Tselem investigations indicate that between the launch of the Israeli militarys Pillar of Defense operation on the afternoon of November 14, 2012 and the night of 17 November, 43 Palestinians were killed in the Gaza Strip. Initial investigations indicate that at least 13 of those killed were civilians, among them seven children (five of them toddlers under the age of 4), and two women.
> 
> B'Tselem will continue to investigate the incidents in which civilians have been killed in Gaza, and to review reports coming in even now regarding additional incidents in which civilians have been killed or injured."
> 
> Initial Investigation: Thirteen of the Palestinians killed in Operation Pillar of Defense, up to the night of November 17, were civilians, among them seven children | B'Tselem
> 
> Sherri





What you fail to mention is that if the arab vermin didn't start this latest round of bombings, rocket and mortar attacks, NOT ONE SINGLE ARAB KID WOULD BE DEAD!  What part of that do you find so hard to understand?


----------



## toastman

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Initial Investigation: Thirteen of the Palestinians killed in Operation Pillar of Defense, up to the night of November 17, were civilians, among them seven children.
> 
> Btselem's Coverage of Israel's Attacks on Gaza in November 2012
> 
> This is from November 18, 2012
> 
> "Initial B'Tselem investigations indicate that between the launch of the Israeli militarys Pillar of Defense operation on the afternoon of November 14, 2012 and the night of 17 November, 43 Palestinians were killed in the Gaza Strip. Initial investigations indicate that at least 13 of those killed were civilians, among them seven children (five of them toddlers under the age of 4), and two women.
> 
> B'Tselem will continue to investigate the incidents in which civilians have been killed in Gaza, and to review reports coming in even now regarding additional incidents in which civilians have been killed or injured."
> 
> Initial Investigation: Thirteen of the Palestinians killed in Operation Pillar of Defense, up to the night of November 17, were civilians, among them seven children | B'Tselem
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you fail to mention is that if the arab vermin didn't start this latest round of bombings, rocket and mortar attacks, NOT ONE SINGLE ARAB KID WOULD BE DEAD!  What part of that do you find so hard to understand?
Click to expand...


I think her Iranian husband brainwashed her into hating Jews


----------



## jtpr312

toastman said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Initial Investigation: Thirteen of the Palestinians killed in Operation Pillar of Defense, up to the night of November 17, were civilians, among them seven children.
> 
> Btselem's Coverage of Israel's Attacks on Gaza in November 2012
> 
> This is from November 18, 2012
> 
> "Initial B'Tselem investigations indicate that between the launch of the Israeli militarys Pillar of Defense operation on the afternoon of November 14, 2012 and the night of 17 November, 43 Palestinians were killed in the Gaza Strip. Initial investigations indicate that at least 13 of those killed were civilians, among them seven children (five of them toddlers under the age of 4), and two women.
> 
> B'Tselem will continue to investigate the incidents in which civilians have been killed in Gaza, and to review reports coming in even now regarding additional incidents in which civilians have been killed or injured."
> 
> Initial Investigation: Thirteen of the Palestinians killed in Operation Pillar of Defense, up to the night of November 17, were civilians, among them seven children | B'Tselem
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you fail to mention is that if the arab vermin didn't start this latest round of bombings, rocket and mortar attacks, NOT ONE SINGLE ARAB KID WOULD BE DEAD!  What part of that do you find so hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think her Iranian husband brainwashed her into hating Jews
Click to expand...




I look forward to the day when either Jericho missles, Minutemen or Trident missles rain down on Iran.


----------



## irosie91

(((((



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Initial Investigation: Thirteen of the Palestinians killed in Operation Pillar of Defense, up to the night of November 17, were civilians, among them seven children.
> 
> Btselem's Coverage of Israel's Attacks on Gaza in November 2012
> 
> This is from November 18, 2012
> 
> "Initial B'Tselem investigations indicate that between the launch of the Israeli militarys Pillar of Defense operation on the afternoon of November 14, 2012 and the night of 17 November, 43 Palestinians were killed in the Gaza Strip. Initial investigations indicate that at least 13 of those killed were civilians, among them seven children (five of them toddlers under the age of 4), and two women.
> 
> B'Tselem will continue to investigate the incidents in which civilians have been killed in
> 
> Gaza, and to review reports coming in even now regarding additional incidents in which civilians have been killed or injured."
> 
> 
> Initial Investigation: Thirteen of the Palestinians killed in Operation Pillar of Defense, up to the night of November 17, were civilians, among them seven children | B'Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> yeah?      if the targets of the bombings were   LEGAL MILITARY TARGETS---then the
> responsibility for the deaths of  "civilians"    falls on the heads of those who rendered the areas bombed  LEGAL MILITARY TARGETS            the simple fart-----"civilians died"
> is meaningless.    Return fire is never illegal.     Today---the bombings in a suburb of
> Damascus was UNPROVOKED      ----was not a response to attack or to
> the presence of a military base------the bombings were simply murder of more than 20
> KAFFIRIN     in the NAME OF ALLAH/ISA---AKBARRRR
> 
> The murders of Israeli children during  this recent conflict were also completely
> unprovoked and   enacted in the name of    allah/isa AKBARRRR
> 
> Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.
> 
> That will be a refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> I went back over the news reports, and I am finding no Israeli children killed in all of the November violence, none at all.
> 
> I do find that Israel murdered the following children of Palestine in Gaza in November of 2012, the list is below, for some of those killed it is not known, their ages, so this list is likely incomplete, also some may have  since died from injuries suffered in Israeli attacks, who may not be listed.
> 
> Murder of children, like this, that is what Nazis do!
> 
> Your clan, your adopted Chosen People, learned so much from the Nazis, how to be just like them, and that was a choice, you know, noone made Israel murder children in Palestine or makes Israel continue to murder the children of Palestine!
> 
> People of conscience in our world are fed up with Israel's Occupation of Palestine and human rights abuses and the murder of the children of Palestine, enough is enough!
> 
> 1-  Rinan Arafat, 7 years old.
> 2- Omar Al-Mashharawi, 11 months old.
> 3- Walid Al-Abalda, 2 years old.
> 4- Hanin Tafesh, 10 months old.
> 5- Oday Jammal Nasser, 16 years old.
> 6- Fares Al-Basyouni, 11 years old.
> 7- Mohammed Sa&#8217;d Allah, 4 years old.
> 
> On November 18, the fifth day of the Israeli ongoing aggression on Gaza:
> 
> Israeli warplanes shelled the house of Abu-Alfoul family in northern Gaza, killing two children and injuring at 13 at least, mostly children and women.
> 
> 8- Gumana Salamah Abu Sufyan, 1 year old.
> 
> 9- Tamer Salamah  Abu Sufyan, 3 years old.
> 
> An Israeli war plane fired a missile at a house in an agricultural land east of Bureij camp, in the Central Gaza Strip, killing one child and injuring 2 other children:
> 
> 10- Eyad Abu Khusa, 18 months old.
> 
> Two people were killed, one of them a child, when an Israeli missile hit a beachfront refugee camp in Gaza City:
> 
> 11- Tasneem Zuheir Al-Nahhal, 13 years old.
> 
> At 3:10 pm, November 18, Israel rocked a house belongs to Al-Dalou family in Sheikh-Redwan area, west Gaza, killing at least 10 people, including 4 women and 4 children.
> 
> 12- Ranin Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 5 years old.
> 
> 13- Jamal Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 7 year old.
> 
> 14- Yousef Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 10 years old.
> 
> 15  Ibrahim Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 1 year old.
> 
> Soon after Al-Dalou massacre, 2 more were killed, a father and his son, in an attack on a car for water supply in northern Gaza.
> 
> 16-Mo&#8217;men Suheil Hamada, 13 years old.
> 
> 17- Hussein Jalal Nasser, 8 years old.
> 
> At 4:10 am, Israel committed another atrocious crime shelling a house belong to Azzam family that is full of children. 3 people were killed in this attack and at least 40 injured. Medics said that more than 15 children have arrived Shifaa hospital, three of them are in a very critical condition.
> 
> 18- Mohammed Iyad Abu Zour, 4 years old.
> 
> 19- Rama Al-Shandi, 1 YEAR OLD, killed  as four F16s airstrikes hit former security compound Al-Saraya in Gaza City.
> 
> In an Israeli attack on Al-Qarara area to the south of the Gaza Strip, two farmers were killed at 8:50 am. In the same attack, a 4-year-old girl was seriously injured.
> 
> 20- Omar Mahmoud Mohammed al-Astal, 14 years old.
> 
> At around 9:00 pm, Israel committed another massacre against Hjazi family killing a father and his two sons, and injuring at least 15, most of them are children and women.
> 
> 21- Suhaib Fo&#8217;ad Hjazi, 2 years old.
> 
> 22- Mohammed Fo&#8217;ad Hjazi, 4 years old.
> 
> 23- Yahya Mohammed Awad, 15 years old.
> 
> In an attack on Kishko street in Zaytoon street, two children were killed while playing football in front of their house:
> 
> 24- Mohamoud Rezeq Ashoor
> 
> 25- Saqer Yousef Bulbul
> 
> At 11:45 pm, two people were found as pieces in Al-Shouka area, western Rafah.
> 
> 26-  Mahmoud Kahlil Al-Arja, 16 years old.
> 
> At 11:20 am, an Israeli warplane attacked a group of people in Khan-Younis, killing a child:
> 
> 27- Ahmad Awad Abu&#8217;liyyan, 15 years old.
> 
> 28- Mahmoud Abu Khusa, 4 years old,  killed in an attack on Al-Nafaq street in Gaza City.
> 
> At 2:40 pm, an Israeli missile hit a house belongs to Al-Assaly family killing a man and his son and daughter:
> 
> 29-Ayman Talal Al-Assaly, 17 years old.
> 
> 30-Abderrahman Na&#8217;eem, 6 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on Ne&#8217;ma building in Gaza City.  In the same attack, 3 children from Neim family also got injured.
> 
> 31-  Riham Al-Nabaheen, 4 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on house in Nussairat camp in the middle of the Gaza Strip
> 
> As negotiations about ceasefire is going, more bombs fall over several places in the Gaza Strip killing a child and injuring at least 7  people.
> 
> 32- Nader Yousef Abu Mghaseeb, 14 years old.
> 
> #GazaUnderAttack| Names and ages of killed people in the ongoing Israeli attacks on Gaza « PALESTINE FROM MY EYES
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

It is very telling that Sherri, "the good Christian" woman, is not on any message boards condemning what her Muslim Nazi friends are doing when it comes to murdering children.  Of course, Sherri doesn't concern herself with these unfortunate children (and God only knows how many have been killed in just this year alone by Sherri's Muslim Nazi friends in many different locations in Southeast Asia, the Middle East and Africa.  Her only purpose in life is to condemn the Israelis while her Muslim Nazi friends get a pass from her.


----------



## irosie91

sherri has decided that if JOOOOOish kids are not murdered in NOVEMBER------they do not count--------those murdered in October-----or September are MAGICALLY ALIVE in the never never land of  isa respecter   sherrie


----------



## jtpr312

List of Islamic Terror Attacks For the Past 30 Days 

Date Country City Killed Injured Description 
2012.11.28 Afghanistan Quro 5 0 Five civilians are kidnapped by the Taliban and executed.  
2012.11.28 Iraq Tarmiyah 7 0 Four young children are among a family of seven massacred in their home by al-Qaeda.  
2012.11.28 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot a Buddhist man to death.  
2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 7 21 Seven Shiite worshippers are taken out by an Islamic Army of Iraq car bomb outside their mosque.  
2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 9 20 Nine Shiites are slaughtered by Sunni bombers.  
2012.11.26 Afghanistan Khost 2 19 Two civilians bleed to death following remote detonation of a Taliban bomb on a bicycle.  
2012.11.26 Nigeria Barkinladi 10 3 Fundamentalists fire into a bar selling alcohol, killing at least ten patrons.  
2012.11.25 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 6 90 Six more innocents are pulled apart when a second Shiite religious procession is hit with a Sunni bombing.  
2012.11.25 Nigeria Jaji 15 30 Two suicide bombers massacre fifteen worshippers at a Protestant church.  
2012.11.25 Iraq Kirkuk 1 1 Mujahideen take out a 13-year-old boy with an IED.  
2012.11.25 Somalia Kismayo 1 2 A woman is torn to pieces by an al-Shabaab bomb.  
2012.11.24 Yemen Sanaa 4 10 A rocket fired at Shiites celebrating a religious holiday sends at least four straight to Allah.  
2012.11.24 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 10 22 Four children are among ten members of a Shia funeral procession disassembled by Religion of Peace rival bombers.  
2012.11.23 Afghanistan Maidan Shar 3 90 A Fedayeen suicide bomber kills three others, including a woman.  
2012.11.22 Nigeria Maiduguri 18 12 Three young children are among eighteen people murdered by Boko Haram in a series of terror attacks.  
2012.11.22 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A female Buddhist school principal dies from injuries after being hit by automatic weapons fire in a target attack.  
2012.11.22 Nigeria Bichi 4 2 Angry Muslims riot, burn churches and kills four Christians over a rumor of blasphemy concerning a t-shirt.  
2012.11.21 Afghanistan Kabul 2 3 A Shahid suicide bomber sends two Afghans to Allah.  
2012.11.21 Dagestan Shamilkala 3 1 Islamic 'insurgents' plant a bomb at a bank that kills two disposal experts and a civilian.  
2012.11.21 Pakistan Rawalpindi 23 62 Children are among the casualties when a Shahid suicide bomber plows into a Shiite procession and detonates, killing dozens.  
2012.11.21 Pakistan Karachi 2 17 A suicide bombing is among two bomb blasts outside a Shiite mosque that leave two innocents dead.  
2012.11.20 Pakistan Jamrud 1 1 A truck driver is shot in the head by Taliban militants.  
2012.11.20 Israel Eshkol 2 23 Two Israelis are killed during a Hamas rocket attack.  
2012.11.20 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba gunmen pick off a Shia civilian.  
2012.11.20 Iraq Baghdad 3 26 Sectarian attacks leave three dead and two dozen injured.  
2012.11.20 Pakistan Kulachi 1 0 A tribal elder is shot to death by Muslim extremists.  
2012.11.20 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A government official is shot in the head by suspected Islamists.  
2012.11.19 Syria Barad 20 0 al-Nusrah claims a suicide bombing that leaves twenty dead.  
2012.11.19 Pakistan Charmang 1 2 Rockets fired by Islamic militants crush a 6-year-old girl.  
2012.11.18 India Jammu 1 5 One person is killed when fundamentalists throw a grenade into a wine shop.  
2012.11.18 Pakistan Shin Qamar 3 3 Three laborers bleed to death following a Taliban bombing attack at a construction site.  
2012.11.18 Iraq Balad 7 25 Seven Shiite pilgrims are sent straight to Allah by Sunni bus bombers.  
2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 3 35 Three people are killed when Muslim militants set off a bomb at a railway station.  
2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 A woman is killed, and her son injured, when Islamic 'insurgents' open fire on a plantation.  
2012.11.18 Pakistan Mir Ali 2 7 Religious extremists plant a bomb that leaves two local soldiers dead.  
2012.11.18 Nigeria Kano 1 0 A prominent politician is assassinated by Boko Haram gunmen while sitting at a restaurant.  
2012.11.18 Pakistan Abbas 3 23 A bomb targeting Shiites goes off outside a mosque, killing three people, including a woman.  
2012.11.18 Yemen Ataq 1 0 A local soldier is kidnapped by al-Qaeda, tortured to death and then dumped at his family's house.  
2012.11.18 Kenya Garissa 3 0 Three Kenyan soldiers are murdered by suspected Islamic radicals.  
2012.11.18 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda is suspected of shooting an intelligence officer to death.  
2012.11.18 Iraq Khalis 3 16 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders three Iraqis.  
2012.11.18 Kenya Nairobi 10 30 An al-Shabaab bomber slaughters ten minibus passengers  
2012.11.18 Nigeria Maiduguri 1 0 An 70-year-old retired Protestant pastor is executed in cold blood by Islamic extremists.  
2012.11.17 Indonesia Bireuen 3 10 Three 'heretics' are hacked to death by a mainstream mob.  
2012.11.17 Thailand Yala 1 20 Islamists kill a woman with a motorcycle bomb.  
2012.11.17 Syria Aleppo 1 4 One person is killed by a Fedayeen suicide bomber.  
2012.11.16 Nigeria Maiduguri 3 0 Three Christian traders are shot to death by Boko Haram.  
2012.11.16 Yemen Zinjibar 3 4 Three civilians are ripped to pieces by a Shahid suicide bomber.  
2012.11.16 Afghanistan Dawlat Abad 19 16 Six children and seven women are among nineteen members of a wedding party slaughtered by Sunni bombers.  
2012.11.16 Syria Aleppo 20 60 Sunnis detonate a bomb outside an Orthodox church that leaves at least twenty dead.  
2012.11.16 Somalia Barawa 1 0 A Christian convert is beheaded for leaving the Religion of Peace.  
2012.11.15 India Srinagar 2 3 Hizb-ul-Mujahideen fundamentalists fire into a store selling alcohol, killing a hotel employee and a patron.  
2012.11.15 Nigeria Madauchi-Zonkwa 5 0 Muslim radicals are suspected in the slaughter and burning of a Christian family in their home.  
2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 46-year-old man is assassinated in front of his home in a Muslim drive-by.  
2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot the 49-year-owner of a rubber farm three times in the head.  
2012.11.15 Israel Kiryat Malach 3 3 Two babies and a child are among the casualties when Hamas fires a rocket into an apartment building.  
2012.11.14 Afghanistan Farah 2 0 Two drivers are burned alive when Islamic fundamentalists torch a fuel truck.  
2012.11.14 Iraq Hawijah 4 5 Municipal street cleaners are among the victims of an al-Qaeda bomb blast at a commercial district.  
2012.11.14 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A mosque official is gunned down by Religion of Peace rivals.  
2012.11.14 Afghanistan Logar 2 0 Two young local men are dragged from their car and brutally shot to death by the Taliban.  
2012.11.14 Iraq Kirkuk 5 34 Five children are disassembled by Islamic Army of Iraq bombers at a Kurdish neighborhood.  
2012.11.14 Thailand Yala 1 0 A religious leader is gunned down by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.  
2012.11.14 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 A Shia teenager is shot to death by Sunnis.  
2012.11.14 Iraq Hillah 7 44 At least seven people are pulled into pieces when al-Qaeda detonate a car bomb near a crowded marketplace.  
2012.11.14 India Nowgam 3 2 Three border guards are killed when Islamic militants from Pakistan open fire.  
2012.11.14 Iraq Kut 3 15 Three civilians at a restaurant are blown to bits by 'insurgent' bombers.  
2012.11.14 Pakistan Bahadurabad 1 0 A Sunni seminary teacher is assassinated by sectarian Jihadis.  
2012.11.13 Afghanistan Kabul 1 3 The Taliban fire a rocket at an airport, killing a local civilian.  
2012.11.13 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists take down a Shiite with four bullets to the head.  
2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot a 52-year-old civilian several times in the head and body.  
2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim militants shoot a 52-year-old man to death.  
2012.11.13 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 58-year-old villager is machine-gunned by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.  
2012.11.13 Nigeria Maiduguri 2 0 Islamists murder two in their homes, including a university lecturer.  
2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 63-year-old man is murdered in front of his wife by Muslim terrorists.  
2012.11.12 Pakistan Bolan 4 1 Four religious minorities lose their lives in a targeted killing by Sunni radicals.  
2012.11.12 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 A cleric is among two Sunnis killed by suspected Shia militants.  
2012.11.12 Iraq Muqdadiya 2 3 Two Iraqis are taken down by a roadside bomb.  
2012.11.12 Afghanistan Akazai 4 2 A brutal landmine attack by Sunni hardliners leaves four local security personnel dead.  
2012.11.12 Somalia Baidoa 3 3 At least three civilians are killed during an al-Shabaab ambush.  
2012.11.11 Pakistan Sultanabad 1 0 A prayer leader is murdered in his own mosque by Religion of Peace rivals.  
2012.11.11 Afghanistan Sabari 6 0 A mother and newborn child are among a family of six exterminated by Islamists on their way home from the hospital.  
2012.11.11 Lebanon Sidon 3 7 Hezbollah attacks supporters of a rival cleric, killing three.  
2012.11.11 Afghanistan Helmand 3 0 Three civilians are taken out by a Taliban landmine.  
2012.11.11 Pakistan Faisalabad 2 0 Two woman are 'honor killed' by their families for unIslamic behavior.  
2012.11.11 Israel Sderot 0 4 Islamic Jihad rocket fire into a neighborhood leaves four Israeli casualties.  
2012.11.11 Afghanistan Khakrez 2 0 Two civilians on foot are blown into pieces by a Taliban bomb.  
2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists shoot a Shiite four times at a market.  
2012.11.11 Pakistan Organi Town 3 2 A Shia father and his two sons are sent to Allah by Sunni gunmen at their repair shop.  
2012.11.11 Dagestan Levashi 1 0 A moderate Muslim cleric is murdered by his more radical co-religionists.  
2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 6 9 Six Sunni seminary students are machine-gunned at a tea shop by angry Shiites.  
2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 A Hazara religious minority is shot to death by Sunni radicals.  
2012.11.10 Syria Daraa 24 9 Suicide car bombers kill about two dozen Syrian troops at their base.  
2012.11.10 Pakistan Mochiwala 1 0 A woman is killed in her home by an uncle on suspicion of extra-marital sex.  
2012.11.10 Pakistan Kamalia 1 0 A teenager is hacked to death with an axe by her father for unIslamic behavior.  
2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 2 2 Four Shiites riding in a cab are sprayed with bullets by Religion of Peace rivals.  
2012.11.10 Israel Ashkelon 0 3 A border guard is blinded by Palestinian terrorists.  
2012.11.10 Iraq Hillah 2 0 A woman and child are killed in their home by Jihadi bombers.  
2012.11.10 Nigeria Gaidam 5 0 Five Christian iron welders are slaughtered in their own home by Boko Haram gunmen.  
2012.11.10 Nigeria Gwange 1 0 Islamists shoot a refrigerator repair man to death in his shop.  
2012.11.09 Pakistan Beaver Ridge Canaan 1 0 A Hazara Shia is murdered in a sectarian attack.  
2012.11.09 Iraq Mosul 2 1 Muslim 'insurgents' invade a home and shoot an old woman and her grandson to death.  
2012.11.09 Nigeria Damaturu 3 0 Boko Haram ambush and kill three police officers.  
2012.11.09 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A Shia scholar is gunned down by Sipah-e-Sahaba radicals.  
2012.11.08 Afghanistan Badpakh 5 1 Sunni hardliners detonate a bomb that ends the lives of five local security personnel.  
2012.11.08 Afghanistan Kandahar 3 2 A Fedayeen suicide bomber takes out three Afghans.  
2012.11.08 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 7 Women and children are amply represented among the victims of a roadside bombing against a wedding party by religious radicals.  
2012.11.08 Nigeria Kachin 2 0 A man and his wife are murdered in their home by Muslim raiders.  
2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 3 20 A Shahid suicide bomber rams a government building because the occupants are 'doing nothing to serve Islam'.  
2012.11.08 Dagestan Makhachkala 1 7 A Muslim sniper murders a local cop.  
2012.11.08 Syria Damascus 3 24 Sunnis set off a car bomb outside a Shiite mosque that kills three worshippers.  
2012.11.08 Iraq Mohmoudiya 3 7 Sunni bombers target their sectarian rivals in a residential area, killing three.  
2012.11.08 Iraq Hillah 1 9 The Islamic Army of Iraq car-bombs a commercial district, killing a bystander.  
2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 The 35-year-old owner of a pet shop is murdered by sectarian fundamentalists.  
2012.11.08 Afghanistan Zabul 2 0 Two boys, ages 12 and 14, are pulled into pieces by Religion of Peace bombers.  
2012.11.08 Pakistan Orangi 2 0 An uncle and nephew are shot to death by Sunnis because they are Shia.  
2012.11.08 Iran Tehran 1 0 A 'secular' blogger is abducted off the street and tortured to death.  
2012.11.07 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda assassinate a government official.  
2012.11.07 Nigeria Benisheikh 2 0 Two Chinese engineers are murdered by suspected Islamist gunmen.  
2012.11.07 Pakistan Ajab Khan Chowk 1 14 One person bleeds to death following a Taliban bomb attack on a market.  
2012.11.07 Iraq Mosul 2 21 Sunni car bombers obliterate two religious minorities.  
2012.11.07 Pakistan Karachi 5 0 Five Shia civilians are picked off by Sipah-e-Sahaba snipers in three shootings.  
2012.11.07 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A guard is killed when Islamic militia set off a car bomb near the parliament.  
2012.11.07 Pakistan Peshawar 6 36 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders six others along a crowded street.  
2012.11.07 Egypt Sohaj 2 0 A conservative family regains its honor by murdering a wayward daughter and her boyfriend.  
2012.11.07 Pakistan Musharraf Colony 3 0 A father and son are among three Shiites kidnapped by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi and tortured to death.  
2012.11.07 Nigeria Mubi 2 5 Children are among the casualties when Islamists set off a bomb along a city street.  
2012.11.06 Pakistan Hub 1 0 Wahhabis are blamed for the murder of a Shiite.  
2012.11.06 Syria Qudsaya 19 40 A Sunni car bomb in a Shia neighborhood leaves nineteen dead.  
2012.11.06 Syria Damascus 3 7 Sunnis target a Shiite residential district with mortars, killing at least three.  
2012.11.06 Iraq Taji 33 56 Nearly three dozen Iraqis are dismantled by a Shahid suicide car bomber.  
2012.11.06 Pakistan Hangu 1 5 Mullah Nabi Hanfi terrorists storm a home, shoot the father to death and then beat his wife and children.  
2012.11.06 Pakistan Quetta 6 2 Three minority Shiites are shot to death in two sectarian attacks.  
2012.11.06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot and kill a 31-year-old man riding on a motorcycle.  
2012.11.05 Saudi Arabia Sharurah 2 0 Recently-released Islamic militants ambush and murder two border guards.  
2012.11.05 Pakistan Mir Ali 3 0 Three local tribesmen are ambushed and killed by local Taliban.  
2012.11.05 Iraq Baghdad 4 8 Sunnis bomb a market near a Shiite mosque, killing four shoppers.  
2012.11.05 Pakistan Saddar 2 0 Sectarian Jihadis shoot two Shia to death in their car, including a scholar.  
2012.11.05 Bahrain Manama 2 1 Five bombs planted by Shia militants linked to Hezbollah leave two dead.  
2012.11.05 Syria Sahl al-Ghab 50 12 An Islamist group claims that fifty people were killed by a Shahid suicide bomb attack on an attack on a 'rural development center.'  
2012.11.05 Jordan Ruseifa 1 0 Three brothers are accused of stabbing their married sister seventeen times over an immoral relationship.  
2012.11.05 Syria Mezzeh 11 24 A dozen people are incinerated in a Seif-al-Sham car bomb blast.  
2012.11.05 Syria al-Yarmouk 18 70 al-Motasem terrorists reportedly target a bus packed with civilians, killing eighteen and injuring bystanders.  
2012.11.04 Nigeria Borno 3 0 Boko Haram gunmen take down three patrons at a cattle market.  
2012.11.04 Kenya Garissa 1 10 One person dies from splinter injuries when Islamists toss a grenade at a church.  
2012.11.04 Pakistan Sorsorang 3 0 Tehreek-e-Taliban gunmen open fire on a group of Shia believers, killing at least three.  
2012.11.04 Pakistan Chinar Kot 1 0 An anti-Taliban tribal activist is gunned down by Mujahideen.  
2012.11.04 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'insurgents' are suspected of shooting a local civilian four times during a drive-by.  
2012.11.04 Nigeria Fika 2 0 At least two people are killed when Boko Haram militants attack a police station and primary school.  
2012.11.04 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 Lashkar-e-Jhangvi shoot a Shia man to death in front of his mother and sister.  
2012.11.03 Iraq Baghdad 1 0 A civilian defense volunteer is kidnapped and executed by al-Qaeda  
2012.11.03 Jordan Amman 1 0 A young woman's throat is cut by her uncle to claim family honor after she divorced her husband.  
2012.11.03 Pakistan Bahawalpur 1 0 A young woman is attacked and killed by her brothers for marrying of her own free will.  
2012.11.03 Iraq Taji 3 2 Islamic 'insurgents' roll up on a checkpoint and machine-gun three local security personnel.  
2012.11.03 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 Two Shiite victims of a Lashkar-e-Jhangvi attack expire from their injuries.  
2012.11.03 Thailand Narathiwat 3 8 Muslim car bombers take out three people near a school.  
2012.11.03 Afghanistan Dand 1 0 Fundamentalists take down a local cop with a roadside bomb.  
2012.11.03 Egypt al-Arish 3 0 Jihadi gunmen murder three police officers.  
2012.11.03 Pakistan Buner 6 3 A Shahid suicide bomber on a motorcycle detonates, killing six others.  
2012.11.03 Somalia Mogadishu 2 10 Two people at a restaurant are sent to Allah by Fedayeen suicide bombers.  
2012.11.03 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 63-year-old man is shot off his motorcycle by Islamic 'separatists'.  
2012.11.03 Afghanistan Mehterlam 1 0 Sunni hardliners assassinate a rival cleric on his way to a seminary.  
2012.11.02 Sudan Sigili 13 5 Janjaweed militia attack a village and kill over a dozen residents.  
2012.11.02 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A 70-year-old cleric is shot to death in front of his mosque by hardline rivals.  
2012.11.02 Afghanistan Gereshk 4 0 Four local cops are gunned down by Taliban terrorists in uniform.  
2012.11.01 Pakistan Jai 1 1 A 4-year-old girl is killed when Religion of Peace militants fire into her home.  
2012.11.01 Syria Saraqeb 10 0 Ten captured soldiers are beaten and then executed by Sunni rebels to shouts of 'Allah Akbar'.  
2012.10.31 Afghanistan Kanjak 1 3 A man is killed and three children injured by Sunni bombers.  
2012.10.31 Syria Al-Mazzeh 1 2 Sunni rebels plant a bomb near a rival mosque that leaves one dead.  
2012.10.31 Pakistan Khoi Ratta 1 0 A Muslim couple honor kill their daughter for talking to a man by dousing her with acid.  
2012.10.31 Jordan Zarqa 1 0 A 22-year-old woman is strangled by her father on suspicion of having 'relations' with a man.  
2012.10.31 Libya Derna 1 0 Islamists are suspected in the assassination of a former official.  
2012.10.31 Thailand Pattani 2 4 Muslim gunmen open fire on employees at an 'UnIslamic' gambling site at a fair, killing two.  
2012.10.31 Iraq Mosul 4 0 Post Eid al-Adha targeted killings leave four Shiites dead.  
2012.10.31 Pakistan Karachi 4 5 The Tehreek-e-Taliban murder four people in targeted attacks.  
2012.10.31 Syria Sayyida Zeinab 8 14 Eight people, including two children are killed when Abu Al-Baraa bin Malek terrorists car bomb a Shiite mosque.  
2012.10.31 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 2 Three women and seven small children are torn to shreds by a Taliban bomb.  
2012.10.30 Dagestan Derbent 3 0 A 'pro-peace' cleric is assassinated in his car along with his father and brother.  
2012.10.30 Syria Homs 1 0 An 84-year-old Christian is murdered by Sunnis.  
2012.10.30 Afghanistan Nahr-e Saraj 2 0 A terrorist dons a police uniform and shoots two British troops in the back.  
2012.10.30 Somalia Kismayo 4 24 al-Shabaab militants toss a grenade into a tea shop, slaughtering four civilians.  
2012.10.30 Afghanistan Maruf 6 0 Six civilians in a minivan are sent to Allah by a bomb planted by religious radicals.  
2012.10.29 Tunisia La Manouba 0 2 Fundamentalists target alcohol vendors, cutting off the fingers of one.  
2012.10.29 Pakistan Battagram 2 0 A woman and her alleged lover are taken into a house and machine-gunned by a conservative family member.  
2012.10.29 Somalia Bardale 1 1 Islamists fire into a family home, killing one occupant.  
2012.10.29 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A famous composer and comedian who poked fun of Islamic fundamentalists is assassinated.  
2012.10.29 Pakistan Nala 3 0 Lashkar-e-Islam ambush and kill three security personnel.  



http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/


----------



## irosie91

-----
sherrie not impressed  

I am impressed-----the current violence between Gaza and Israel had been going on for a long time-----when do the pali sluts who are, unfortunately,  'mothers'   finally decide to protect their kids------egypt is just a stroll away


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.
> 
> That will be a refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> I went back over the news reports, and I am finding no Israeli children killed in all of the November violence, none at all.
> 
> I do find that Israel murdered the following children of Palestine in Gaza in November of 2012, the list is below, for some of those killed it is not known, their ages, so this list is likely incomplete, also some may have  since died from injuries suffered in Israeli attacks, who may not be listed.
> 
> Murder of children, like this, that is what Nazis do!
> 
> Your clan, your adopted Chosen People, learned so much from the Nazis, how to be just like them, and that was a choice, you know, noone made Israel murder children in Palestine or makes Israel continue to murder the children of Palestine!
> 
> People of conscience in our world are fed up with Israel's Occupation of Palestine and human rights abuses and the murder of the children of Palestine, enough is enough!
> 
> 1-  Rinan Arafat, 7 years old.
> 2- Omar Al-Mashharawi, 11 months old.
> 3- Walid Al-Abalda, 2 years old.
> 4- Hanin Tafesh, 10 months old.
> 5- Oday Jammal Nasser, 16 years old.
> 6- Fares Al-Basyouni, 11 years old.
> 7- Mohammed Sad Allah, 4 years old.
> 
> On November 18, the fifth day of the Israeli ongoing aggression on Gaza:
> 
> Israeli warplanes shelled the house of Abu-Alfoul family in northern Gaza, killing two children and injuring at 13 at least, mostly children and women.
> 
> 8- Gumana Salamah Abu Sufyan, 1 year old.
> 
> 9- Tamer Salamah  Abu Sufyan, 3 years old.
> 
> An Israeli war plane fired a missile at a house in an agricultural land east of Bureij camp, in the Central Gaza Strip, killing one child and injuring 2 other children:
> 
> 10- Eyad Abu Khusa, 18 months old.
> 
> Two people were killed, one of them a child, when an Israeli missile hit a beachfront refugee camp in Gaza City:
> 
> 11- Tasneem Zuheir Al-Nahhal, 13 years old.
> 
> At 3:10 pm, November 18, Israel rocked a house belongs to Al-Dalou family in Sheikh-Redwan area, west Gaza, killing at least 10 people, including 4 women and 4 children.
> 
> 12- Ranin Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 5 years old.
> 
> 13- Jamal Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 7 year old.
> 
> 14- Yousef Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 10 years old.
> 
> 15  Ibrahim Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 1 year old.
> 
> Soon after Al-Dalou massacre, 2 more were killed, a father and his son, in an attack on a car for water supply in northern Gaza.
> 
> 16-Momen Suheil Hamada, 13 years old.
> 
> 17- Hussein Jalal Nasser, 8 years old.
> 
> At 4:10 am, Israel committed another atrocious crime shelling a house belong to Azzam family that is full of children. 3 people were killed in this attack and at least 40 injured. Medics said that more than 15 children have arrived Shifaa hospital, three of them are in a very critical condition.
> 
> 18- Mohammed Iyad Abu Zour, 4 years old.
> 
> 19- Rama Al-Shandi, 1 YEAR OLD, killed  as four F16s airstrikes hit former security compound Al-Saraya in Gaza City.
> 
> In an Israeli attack on Al-Qarara area to the south of the Gaza Strip, two farmers were killed at 8:50 am. In the same attack, a 4-year-old girl was seriously injured.
> 
> 20- Omar Mahmoud Mohammed al-Astal, 14 years old.
> 
> At around 9:00 pm, Israel committed another massacre against Hjazi family killing a father and his two sons, and injuring at least 15, most of them are children and women.
> 
> 21- Suhaib Foad Hjazi, 2 years old.
> 
> 22- Mohammed Foad Hjazi, 4 years old.
> 
> 23- Yahya Mohammed Awad, 15 years old.
> 
> In an attack on Kishko street in Zaytoon street, two children were killed while playing football in front of their house:
> 
> 24- Mohamoud Rezeq Ashoor
> 
> 25- Saqer Yousef Bulbul
> 
> At 11:45 pm, two people were found as pieces in Al-Shouka area, western Rafah.
> 
> 26-  Mahmoud Kahlil Al-Arja, 16 years old.
> 
> At 11:20 am, an Israeli warplane attacked a group of people in Khan-Younis, killing a child:
> 
> 27- Ahmad Awad Abuliyyan, 15 years old.
> 
> 28- Mahmoud Abu Khusa, 4 years old,  killed in an attack on Al-Nafaq street in Gaza City.
> 
> At 2:40 pm, an Israeli missile hit a house belongs to Al-Assaly family killing a man and his son and daughter:
> 
> 29-Ayman Talal Al-Assaly, 17 years old.
> 
> 30-Abderrahman Naeem, 6 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on Nema building in Gaza City.  In the same attack, 3 children from Neim family also got injured.
> 
> 31-  Riham Al-Nabaheen, 4 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on house in Nussairat camp in the middle of the Gaza Strip
> 
> As negotiations about ceasefire is going, more bombs fall over several places in the Gaza Strip killing a child and injuring at least 7  people.
> 
> 32- Nader Yousef Abu Mghaseeb, 14 years old.
> 
> #GazaUnderAttack| Names and ages of killed people in the ongoing Israeli attacks on Gaza « PALESTINE FROM MY EYES
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 32 future terrorists who will never strap a bomb on themselves to kill Americans or Jews.  Thanks for making me smile today.
Click to expand...


Seeing a thing like you, who smiles over the deaths of Gentile children, reminds me of who Satan is, that Satan is very much alive in this world,  and exactly what the hearts and souls of  his followers look like!

Thanks for reminding me of who my Enemy is and exactly what his followers look like!

I won't ever forget!

Sherri


----------



## jtpr312

20,000 Murderous attacks by the muslim vermin around the world.  Every muslim that gets killed by a bomb or bullet from one of the civlized nations can look to this for the reason why.  


Islamic Terror Attacks for First Part of 2012

Islamic Terror Attacks for 2011

Islamic Terror Attacks for 2010

Islamic Terror Attacks for 2009

Islamic Terror Attacks for 2008

Islamic Terror Attacks for 2007

Islamic Terror Attacks for 2006

Islamic Terror Attacks for 2005

Islamic Terror Attacks for 2004

Islamic Attacks from September 11th, 2001 through 2003

Islam: Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Timehttp://http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> I went back over the news reports, and I am finding no Israeli children killed in all of the November violence, none at all.
> 
> I do find that Israel murdered the following children of Palestine in Gaza in November of 2012, the list is below, for some of those killed it is not known, their ages, so this list is likely incomplete, also some may have  since died from injuries suffered in Israeli attacks, who may not be listed.
> 
> Murder of children, like this, that is what Nazis do!
> 
> Your clan, your adopted Chosen People, learned so much from the Nazis, how to be just like them, and that was a choice, you know, noone made Israel murder children in Palestine or makes Israel continue to murder the children of Palestine!
> 
> People of conscience in our world are fed up with Israel's Occupation of Palestine and human rights abuses and the murder of the children of Palestine, enough is enough!
> 
> 1-  Rinan Arafat, 7 years old.
> 2- Omar Al-Mashharawi, 11 months old.
> 3- Walid Al-Abalda, 2 years old.
> 4- Hanin Tafesh, 10 months old.
> 5- Oday Jammal Nasser, 16 years old.
> 6- Fares Al-Basyouni, 11 years old.
> 7- Mohammed Sad Allah, 4 years old.
> 
> On November 18, the fifth day of the Israeli ongoing aggression on Gaza:
> 
> Israeli warplanes shelled the house of Abu-Alfoul family in northern Gaza, killing two children and injuring at 13 at least, mostly children and women.
> 
> 8- Gumana Salamah Abu Sufyan, 1 year old.
> 
> 9- Tamer Salamah  Abu Sufyan, 3 years old.
> 
> An Israeli war plane fired a missile at a house in an agricultural land east of Bureij camp, in the Central Gaza Strip, killing one child and injuring 2 other children:
> 
> 10- Eyad Abu Khusa, 18 months old.
> 
> Two people were killed, one of them a child, when an Israeli missile hit a beachfront refugee camp in Gaza City:
> 
> 11- Tasneem Zuheir Al-Nahhal, 13 years old.
> 
> At 3:10 pm, November 18, Israel rocked a house belongs to Al-Dalou family in Sheikh-Redwan area, west Gaza, killing at least 10 people, including 4 women and 4 children.
> 
> 12- Ranin Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 5 years old.
> 
> 13- Jamal Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 7 year old.
> 
> 14- Yousef Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 10 years old.
> 
> 15  Ibrahim Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 1 year old.
> 
> Soon after Al-Dalou massacre, 2 more were killed, a father and his son, in an attack on a car for water supply in northern Gaza.
> 
> 16-Momen Suheil Hamada, 13 years old.
> 
> 17- Hussein Jalal Nasser, 8 years old.
> 
> At 4:10 am, Israel committed another atrocious crime shelling a house belong to Azzam family that is full of children. 3 people were killed in this attack and at least 40 injured. Medics said that more than 15 children have arrived Shifaa hospital, three of them are in a very critical condition.
> 
> 18- Mohammed Iyad Abu Zour, 4 years old.
> 
> 19- Rama Al-Shandi, 1 YEAR OLD, killed  as four F16s airstrikes hit former security compound Al-Saraya in Gaza City.
> 
> In an Israeli attack on Al-Qarara area to the south of the Gaza Strip, two farmers were killed at 8:50 am. In the same attack, a 4-year-old girl was seriously injured.
> 
> 20- Omar Mahmoud Mohammed al-Astal, 14 years old.
> 
> At around 9:00 pm, Israel committed another massacre against Hjazi family killing a father and his two sons, and injuring at least 15, most of them are children and women.
> 
> 21- Suhaib Foad Hjazi, 2 years old.
> 
> 22- Mohammed Foad Hjazi, 4 years old.
> 
> 23- Yahya Mohammed Awad, 15 years old.
> 
> In an attack on Kishko street in Zaytoon street, two children were killed while playing football in front of their house:
> 
> 24- Mohamoud Rezeq Ashoor
> 
> 25- Saqer Yousef Bulbul
> 
> At 11:45 pm, two people were found as pieces in Al-Shouka area, western Rafah.
> 
> 26-  Mahmoud Kahlil Al-Arja, 16 years old.
> 
> At 11:20 am, an Israeli warplane attacked a group of people in Khan-Younis, killing a child:
> 
> 27- Ahmad Awad Abuliyyan, 15 years old.
> 
> 28- Mahmoud Abu Khusa, 4 years old,  killed in an attack on Al-Nafaq street in Gaza City.
> 
> At 2:40 pm, an Israeli missile hit a house belongs to Al-Assaly family killing a man and his son and daughter:
> 
> 29-Ayman Talal Al-Assaly, 17 years old.
> 
> 30-Abderrahman Naeem, 6 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on Nema building in Gaza City.  In the same attack, 3 children from Neim family also got injured.
> 
> 31-  Riham Al-Nabaheen, 4 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on house in Nussairat camp in the middle of the Gaza Strip
> 
> As negotiations about ceasefire is going, more bombs fall over several places in the Gaza Strip killing a child and injuring at least 7  people.
> 
> 32- Nader Yousef Abu Mghaseeb, 14 years old.
> 
> #GazaUnderAttack| Names and ages of killed people in the ongoing Israeli attacks on Gaza « PALESTINE FROM MY EYES
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 future terrorists who will never strap a bomb on themselves to kill Americans or Jews.  Thanks for making me smile today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing a thing like you, who smiles over the deaths of Gentile children, reminds me of who Satan is, that Satan is very much alive in this world,  and exactly what the hearts and souls of  his followers look like!
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of who my Enemy is and exactly what his followers look like!
> 
> I won't ever forget!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Sherri, you ignored my post.

Pull up a definition of Collateral Damage, and get back to me please


----------



## irosie91

sherri----if the places bombed were legal targets ----then it was the ISA-RESPECTERS  who murdered the children    -----Just as the entity whose ass you and your fellow isa-respecters still lick---to wit ---that of ADOLF ABU ALI  hitler is ---in the final analysis -----responsible for the Berlin children who died in allied bombing in  1945      and for the five little goebbels children who died  when cyanide was forced down their little throats  by their PIOUS CHRISTIAN MAMA----MAGDA.     
   You never told me just what are the  TARGETS of your favored     kassam for the glory of isa----poison nail bombs


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> I went back over the news reports, and I am finding no Israeli children killed in all of the November violence, none at all.
> 
> I do find that Israel murdered the following children of Palestine in Gaza in November of 2012, the list is below, for some of those killed it is not known, their ages, so this list is likely incomplete, also some may have  since died from injuries suffered in Israeli attacks, who may not be listed.
> 
> Murder of children, like this, that is what Nazis do!
> 
> Your clan, your adopted Chosen People, learned so much from the Nazis, how to be just like them, and that was a choice, you know, noone made Israel murder children in Palestine or makes Israel continue to murder the children of Palestine!
> 
> People of conscience in our world are fed up with Israel's Occupation of Palestine and human rights abuses and the murder of the children of Palestine, enough is enough!
> 
> 1-  Rinan Arafat, 7 years old.
> 2- Omar Al-Mashharawi, 11 months old.
> 3- Walid Al-Abalda, 2 years old.
> 4- Hanin Tafesh, 10 months old.
> 5- Oday Jammal Nasser, 16 years old.
> 6- Fares Al-Basyouni, 11 years old.
> 7- Mohammed Sad Allah, 4 years old.
> 
> On November 18, the fifth day of the Israeli ongoing aggression on Gaza:
> 
> Israeli warplanes shelled the house of Abu-Alfoul family in northern Gaza, killing two children and injuring at 13 at least, mostly children and women.
> 
> 8- Gumana Salamah Abu Sufyan, 1 year old.
> 
> 9- Tamer Salamah  Abu Sufyan, 3 years old.
> 
> An Israeli war plane fired a missile at a house in an agricultural land east of Bureij camp, in the Central Gaza Strip, killing one child and injuring 2 other children:
> 
> 10- Eyad Abu Khusa, 18 months old.
> 
> Two people were killed, one of them a child, when an Israeli missile hit a beachfront refugee camp in Gaza City:
> 
> 11- Tasneem Zuheir Al-Nahhal, 13 years old.
> 
> At 3:10 pm, November 18, Israel rocked a house belongs to Al-Dalou family in Sheikh-Redwan area, west Gaza, killing at least 10 people, including 4 women and 4 children.
> 
> 12- Ranin Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 5 years old.
> 
> 13- Jamal Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 7 year old.
> 
> 14- Yousef Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 10 years old.
> 
> 15  Ibrahim Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 1 year old.
> 
> Soon after Al-Dalou massacre, 2 more were killed, a father and his son, in an attack on a car for water supply in northern Gaza.
> 
> 16-Momen Suheil Hamada, 13 years old.
> 
> 17- Hussein Jalal Nasser, 8 years old.
> 
> At 4:10 am, Israel committed another atrocious crime shelling a house belong to Azzam family that is full of children. 3 people were killed in this attack and at least 40 injured. Medics said that more than 15 children have arrived Shifaa hospital, three of them are in a very critical condition.
> 
> 18- Mohammed Iyad Abu Zour, 4 years old.
> 
> 19- Rama Al-Shandi, 1 YEAR OLD, killed  as four F16s airstrikes hit former security compound Al-Saraya in Gaza City.
> 
> In an Israeli attack on Al-Qarara area to the south of the Gaza Strip, two farmers were killed at 8:50 am. In the same attack, a 4-year-old girl was seriously injured.
> 
> 20- Omar Mahmoud Mohammed al-Astal, 14 years old.
> 
> At around 9:00 pm, Israel committed another massacre against Hjazi family killing a father and his two sons, and injuring at least 15, most of them are children and women.
> 
> 21- Suhaib Foad Hjazi, 2 years old.
> 
> 22- Mohammed Foad Hjazi, 4 years old.
> 
> 23- Yahya Mohammed Awad, 15 years old.
> 
> In an attack on Kishko street in Zaytoon street, two children were killed while playing football in front of their house:
> 
> 24- Mohamoud Rezeq Ashoor
> 
> 25- Saqer Yousef Bulbul
> 
> At 11:45 pm, two people were found as pieces in Al-Shouka area, western Rafah.
> 
> 26-  Mahmoud Kahlil Al-Arja, 16 years old.
> 
> At 11:20 am, an Israeli warplane attacked a group of people in Khan-Younis, killing a child:
> 
> 27- Ahmad Awad Abuliyyan, 15 years old.
> 
> 28- Mahmoud Abu Khusa, 4 years old,  killed in an attack on Al-Nafaq street in Gaza City.
> 
> At 2:40 pm, an Israeli missile hit a house belongs to Al-Assaly family killing a man and his son and daughter:
> 
> 29-Ayman Talal Al-Assaly, 17 years old.
> 
> 30-Abderrahman Naeem, 6 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on Nema building in Gaza City.  In the same attack, 3 children from Neim family also got injured.
> 
> 31-  Riham Al-Nabaheen, 4 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on house in Nussairat camp in the middle of the Gaza Strip
> 
> As negotiations about ceasefire is going, more bombs fall over several places in the Gaza Strip killing a child and injuring at least 7  people.
> 
> 32- Nader Yousef Abu Mghaseeb, 14 years old.
> 
> #GazaUnderAttack| Names and ages of killed people in the ongoing Israeli attacks on Gaza « PALESTINE FROM MY EYES
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 future terrorists who will never strap a bomb on themselves to kill Americans or Jews.  Thanks for making me smile today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing a thing like you, who smiles over the deaths of Gentile children, reminds me of who Satan is, that Satan is very much alive in this world,  and exactly what the hearts and souls of  his followers look like!
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of who my Enemy is and exactly what his followers look like!
> 
> I won't ever forget!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...




These are future terrorists and the only good thing that can be said about the whole situation is that at least they will be in heaven now instead of hell where they would be once they grew up to be muslims like their families.  EVERY one of these kids is dead because their fathers, brothers, uncles, grandfathers, mothers, aunts, neighbors and friends think they have a command from the fasle god allah to murder Jews.  Don't tell me about satan you poc, you support those who worship satan disguised as the false god allah you don't know God, you don't know Jesus, you do know your father, the father of all lies, quite well though.


----------



## irosie91

sherrie is STILL dancing on the dead bodies of millions-----every time that pustule posts-----I am reminded of the 
etchings of DURER   -------she is  abomination personified.   I 
am fascinated that she does not understand that some of 
the hebrew poetic style she imagines she is quoting is 
actually about shit like her


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> sherri----if the places bombed were legal targets ----then it was the ISA-RESPECTERS  who murdered the children    -----Just as the entity whose ass you and your fellow isa-respecters still lick---to wit ---that of ADOLF ABU ALI  hitler is ---in the final analysis -----responsible for the Berlin children who died in allied bombing in  1945      and for the five little goebbels children who died  when cyanide was forced down their little throats  by their PIOUS CHRISTIAN MAMA----MAGDA.
> You never told me just what are the  TARGETS of your favored     kassam for the glory of isa----poison nail bombs



Rosie,

The targets were civilian Gentile children, and those are not legal targets for your Nazi Zionist Heros to target to kill!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> sherrie is STILL dancing on the dead bodies of millions-----every time that pustule posts-----I am reminded of the
> etchings of DURER   -------she is  abomination personified.   I
> am fascinated that she does not understand that some of
> the hebrew poetic style she imagines she is quoting is
> actually about shit like her




Your hate filled words are still saying everything about you and nothing about me!

There is a better way, you still have time to choose to love and not hate!

As long as you have breath left in your body, at least that long, there is still time to repent from your hate and turn to God!


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.
> 
> That will be a refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> I went back over the news reports, and I am finding no Israeli children killed in all of the November violence, none at all.
> 
> I do find that Israel murdered the following children of Palestine in Gaza in November of 2012, the list is below, for some of those killed it is not known, their ages, so this list is likely incomplete, also some may have  since died from injuries suffered in Israeli attacks, who may not be listed.
> 
> Murder of children, like this, that is what Nazis do!
> 
> Your clan, your adopted Chosen People, learned so much from the Nazis, how to be just like them, and that was a choice, you know, noone made Israel murder children in Palestine or makes Israel continue to murder the children of Palestine!
> 
> People of conscience in our world are fed up with Israel's Occupation of Palestine and human rights abuses and the murder of the children of Palestine, enough is enough!
> 
> 1-  Rinan Arafat, 7 years old.
> 2- Omar Al-Mashharawi, 11 months old.
> 3- Walid Al-Abalda, 2 years old.
> 4- Hanin Tafesh, 10 months old.
> 5- Oday Jammal Nasser, 16 years old.
> 6- Fares Al-Basyouni, 11 years old.
> 7- Mohammed Sad Allah, 4 years old.
> 
> On November 18, the fifth day of the Israeli ongoing aggression on Gaza:
> 
> Israeli warplanes shelled the house of Abu-Alfoul family in northern Gaza, killing two children and injuring at 13 at least, mostly children and women.
> 
> 8- Gumana Salamah Abu Sufyan, 1 year old.
> 
> 9- Tamer Salamah  Abu Sufyan, 3 years old.
> 
> An Israeli war plane fired a missile at a house in an agricultural land east of Bureij camp, in the Central Gaza Strip, killing one child and injuring 2 other children:
> 
> 10- Eyad Abu Khusa, 18 months old.
> 
> Two people were killed, one of them a child, when an Israeli missile hit a beachfront refugee camp in Gaza City:
> 
> 11- Tasneem Zuheir Al-Nahhal, 13 years old.
> 
> At 3:10 pm, November 18, Israel rocked a house belongs to Al-Dalou family in Sheikh-Redwan area, west Gaza, killing at least 10 people, including 4 women and 4 children.
> 
> 12- Ranin Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 5 years old.
> 
> 13- Jamal Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 7 year old.
> 
> 14- Yousef Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 10 years old.
> 
> 15  Ibrahim Mohammed Jamal Al-Dalou, 1 year old.
> 
> Soon after Al-Dalou massacre, 2 more were killed, a father and his son, in an attack on a car for water supply in northern Gaza.
> 
> 16-Momen Suheil Hamada, 13 years old.
> 
> 17- Hussein Jalal Nasser, 8 years old.
> 
> At 4:10 am, Israel committed another atrocious crime shelling a house belong to Azzam family that is full of children. 3 people were killed in this attack and at least 40 injured. Medics said that more than 15 children have arrived Shifaa hospital, three of them are in a very critical condition.
> 
> 18- Mohammed Iyad Abu Zour, 4 years old.
> 
> 19- Rama Al-Shandi, 1 YEAR OLD, killed  as four F16s airstrikes hit former security compound Al-Saraya in Gaza City.
> 
> In an Israeli attack on Al-Qarara area to the south of the Gaza Strip, two farmers were killed at 8:50 am. In the same attack, a 4-year-old girl was seriously injured.
> 
> 20- Omar Mahmoud Mohammed al-Astal, 14 years old.
> 
> At around 9:00 pm, Israel committed another massacre against Hjazi family killing a father and his two sons, and injuring at least 15, most of them are children and women.
> 
> 21- Suhaib Foad Hjazi, 2 years old.
> 
> 22- Mohammed Foad Hjazi, 4 years old.
> 
> 23- Yahya Mohammed Awad, 15 years old.
> 
> In an attack on Kishko street in Zaytoon street, two children were killed while playing football in front of their house:
> 
> 24- Mohamoud Rezeq Ashoor
> 
> 25- Saqer Yousef Bulbul
> 
> At 11:45 pm, two people were found as pieces in Al-Shouka area, western Rafah.
> 
> 26-  Mahmoud Kahlil Al-Arja, 16 years old.
> 
> At 11:20 am, an Israeli warplane attacked a group of people in Khan-Younis, killing a child:
> 
> 27- Ahmad Awad Abuliyyan, 15 years old.
> 
> 28- Mahmoud Abu Khusa, 4 years old,  killed in an attack on Al-Nafaq street in Gaza City.
> 
> At 2:40 pm, an Israeli missile hit a house belongs to Al-Assaly family killing a man and his son and daughter:
> 
> 29-Ayman Talal Al-Assaly, 17 years old.
> 
> 30-Abderrahman Naeem, 6 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on Nema building in Gaza City.  In the same attack, 3 children from Neim family also got injured.
> 
> 31-  Riham Al-Nabaheen, 4 years old, killed in an Israeli attack on house in Nussairat camp in the middle of the Gaza Strip
> 
> As negotiations about ceasefire is going, more bombs fall over several places in the Gaza Strip killing a child and injuring at least 7  people.
> 
> 32- Nader Yousef Abu Mghaseeb, 14 years old.
> 
> #GazaUnderAttack| Names and ages of killed people in the ongoing Israeli attacks on Gaza « PALESTINE FROM MY EYES
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


May HaShem have mercy of all the children of Gaza, and punish terrorist Organizations which sacrificed them in sake of worlds opinion.

Here are, Sherri, the children you never spoke of, or had your mercy opon.







*Avraham Ya'akov Eliyahu*, 5 years old.

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Shalhevet Tehiya Pass*, 10 months old

Was shot in her head by a Palestinian "freedom fighter"

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Yehuda Shohan*, 5 months old

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Hemda Schevischorder*, 2 years old

Killed in the Sbarro brutal terror attack

Crime: being Israeli child






*Yocheved shoshan*, 10 years old

Killed in the Sbarro brutal terror attack

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Illan Uriah*, one year old

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Aviv Malka*, 9 months old

was shot to death by a Palestinian "freedom fighter" in a Netanya hotel

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Danielle Shefi*, 5 years old

was shot in her head while sleeping, by a Palestinian "freedom fighter"

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Sinai Keinan*, one year old

Crime: Being Israeli child





*
Gal Aeizman*, 5 years old

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Sarah Tiferet Shilon*, 11 months

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Shabbo family*, mother and three children killed

Crime: Being Israeli settlers






*Yonatan Palmer*, 10 months old

was stoned by Palestinian "freedom fighters"

Crime: Being son of Israeli settlers






*Helena Repp*, teen,

Was brutally killed and heart pulled out while still breathing, by a Palestinian "freedom fighter"

Crime: Being Israeli teen






*Yael Haran*, toddler,

Was killed by a Lebanese "freedom fighter", Samir Kuntar, who was released later on in prisoner exchange

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Einat Haran*, sister of Ya'el, was also killed in the terror attack in Naharia

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Miryam Monselego*, 8 years old, French-Israeli child

Was killed in her school by terrorist Muhammad Merah, in the name of the "proud Palestinian resistence"

Crime: Being Jewish child






*El'ad Fogel*, 4 years old

was stabbed in his bed by Palestinien "freedom fighters", along with his two siblings

Crime: Being son of Israeli settlers






*Yo'av Fogel*, 11 years old

Was stabbed in his bed by Palestinian "freedom fighters"

Crime: Being son of Israeli settlers






*Noya Zer Aviv*, One year old

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Asaf Shtayer*, 10 years old

Crime: Being Israeli child






*Shlomo Nativ*, 13 year old

Was killed by an axe, Bat Ayin, By a Palestinian "Freedom fighter"

Crime: Being Israeli child

WHEN DID YOU EVER SPEAK FOR THEM, SHERRI??


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sherri----if the places bombed were legal targets ----then it was the ISA-RESPECTERS  who murdered the children    -----Just as the entity whose ass you and your fellow isa-respecters still lick---to wit ---that of ADOLF ABU ALI  hitler is ---in the final analysis -----responsible for the Berlin children who died in allied bombing in  1945      and for the five little goebbels children who died  when cyanide was forced down their little throats  by their PIOUS CHRISTIAN MAMA----MAGDA.
> You never told me just what are the  TARGETS of your favored     kassam for the glory of isa----poison nail bombs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> The targets were civilian Gentile children, and those are not legal targets for your Nazi Zionist Heros to target to kill!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



Sherri,    You are asserting LIBELS  just as your fellow shit based their 
genocides of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS ON LIBELS      Every time your
fellow  'christian'  white southern boys lynched a 12 year old black kid 
on an accusation of  "rape"----they did so using the same techniques 
of justification that you employ on this message board -----and just 
as your fellows murdered during the Inquisition-----same justifications,
to wit  LIBELS.    You have no evidence that any child was ever targeted 
by the IDF-----but there is clear evidence that the  ISA RESPECTERS   not 
only target children and even infants----you and your fellows lick their
asses for doing so      You have not even attempted to answer the simple 
question      WHAT IS THE MILITARY TARGET OF BABY BRAIN 
SMASHING POISON NAIL BOMBS SO FAVORED BY THE COMMUNITY 
OF ISA RESPECTERS?        for that matter----what is the military 
target when one of your beloved jihadist isa respecters sneaks 
into a house and slits the throat of an infant?---or when 
on of your highly honored  Jihadista sluts puts a bomb 
on her stinking ass and jumps on a bunch of children?

Your continued  ASSERTIONS   have the  'sprititual' 
value of death  FARTWAHS -----ie ----hot air which is 
a poisonous stench-----libels such as yours are at the 
base of every  lynching, pogrom and genocide in 
history------100s of millions accomplished so far by 
people of your  '"creed"


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB_CKL5h2_8&playnext=1&list=PLD73827AC1406342B&feature=results_video]&#39;Israel is a Lunatic State&#39; - Finkelstein on Gaza Flotilla Attack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 future terrorists who will never strap a bomb on themselves to kill Americans or Jews.  Thanks for making me smile today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing a thing like you, who smiles over the deaths of Gentile children, reminds me of who Satan is, that Satan is very much alive in this world,  and exactly what the hearts and souls of  his followers look like!
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of who my Enemy is and exactly what his followers look like!
> 
> I won't ever forget!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are future terrorists and the only good thing that can be said about the whole situation is that at least they will be in heaven now instead of hell where they would be once they grew up to be muslims like their families.  EVERY one of these kids is dead because their fathers, brothers, uncles, grandfathers, mothers, aunts, neighbors and friends think they have a command from the fasle god allah to murder Jews.  Don't tell me about satan you poc, you support those who worship satan disguised as the false god allah you don't know God, you don't know Jesus, you do know your father, the father of all lies, quite well though.
Click to expand...




Matthew 16:23-27

23 Jesus turned and said to Peter, Get behind me, Satan! You are a stumbling block to me; you do not have in mind the concerns of God, but merely human concerns.

24 Then Jesus said to his disciples, Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me. 25 For whoever wants to save their life[f] will lose it, but whoever loses their life for me will find it. 26 What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul? 27 For the Son of Man is going to come in his Fathers glory with his angels, and then he will reward each person according to what they have done.


Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing a thing like you, who smiles over the deaths of Gentile children, reminds me of who Satan is, that Satan is very much alive in this world,  and exactly what the hearts and souls of  his followers look like!
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of who my Enemy is and exactly what his followers look like!
> 
> I won't ever forget!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> These are future terrorists and the only good thing that can be said about the whole situation is that at least they will be in heaven now instead of hell where they would be once they grew up to be muslims like their families.  EVERY one of these kids is dead because their fathers, brothers, uncles, grandfathers, mothers, aunts, neighbors and friends think they have a command from the fasle god allah to murder Jews.  Don't tell me about satan you poc, you support those who worship satan disguised as the false god allah you don't know God, you don't know Jesus, you do know your father, the father of all lies, quite well though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 16:23-27
> 
> 
> 23 Jesus turned and said to Peter, Get behind me, Satan! You are a stumbling block to me; you do not have in mind the concerns of God, but merely human concerns.
> 
> 24 Then Jesus said to his disciples, Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me. 25 For whoever wants to save their life[f] will lose it, but whoever loses their life for me will find it. 26 What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul? 27 For the Son of Man is going to come in his Fathers glory with
> his angels, and then he will reward each person according to what they have done.
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...



   ok  sherri----you did a cut a paste from the "new testament"    How is 
that cut and paste related to the fact that there were and are people 
who justify   the murders of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS  in the name 
of the persons mentioned in your cut and paste---who are allegedly 
"quoted"      In fact the cut and paste you have chosen is  NEITHER 
HERE NOR THERE----       while you are playing biblical scholar---
perhaps you can explain to me why  Jesus would address Peter as 
  "SATAN"-------try-----LOL------this should be fun


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing a thing like you, who smiles over the deaths of Gentile children, reminds me of who Satan is, that Satan is very much alive in this world,  and exactly what the hearts and souls of  his followers look like!
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of who my Enemy is and exactly what his followers look like!
> 
> I won't ever forget!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are future terrorists and the only good thing that can be said about the whole situation is that at least they will be in heaven now instead of hell where they would be once they grew up to be muslims like their families.  EVERY one of these kids is dead because their fathers, brothers, uncles, grandfathers, mothers, aunts, neighbors and friends think they have a command from the fasle god allah to murder Jews.  Don't tell me about satan you poc, you support those who worship satan disguised as the false god allah you don't know God, you don't know Jesus, you do know your father, the father of all lies, quite well though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 16:23-27
> 
> 23 Jesus turned and said to Peter, Get behind me, Satan! You are a stumbling block to me; you do not have in mind the concerns of God, but merely human concerns.
> 
> 24 Then Jesus said to his disciples, Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me. 25 For whoever wants to save their life[f] will lose it, but whoever loses their life for me will find it. 26 What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul? 27 For the Son of Man is going to come in his Fathers glory with his angels, and then he will reward each person according to what they have done.
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Hearing the scriptures coming from your mouth is like seeing clear spring water coming out of a feces lined sewer pipe.  You don't know Jesus.   By the way, Jesus, upon His return, will fill the 180 mile long Kidron valley with the blood of the muslims and their allies up to the height of a horses bridle.


----------



## irosie91

0000
anyone see sherri?     I was so looking forward to her explaining the cut and paste she plopped on the board.

there is something about the style of the prose that 
strikes me as not authentic


----------



## jtpr312

This is nothing new for the muslim vermin.  They have been barbaric, murdering, scum since forever.  The first Holy Crusade, launched by Pope Urban the II in 1095 was in repsonse to muslim aggression, murder, invasion and occupation.  These vermin have been doing this since 630AD and will not stop until every one of them is eradicated.  



The Timeline

630 Two years before Muhammad&#8217;s death of a fever, he launches the Tabuk Crusades, in which he led 30,000 jihadists against the Byzantine Christians. He had heard a report that a huge army had amassed to attack Arabia, but the report turned out to be a false rumor. The Byzantine army never materialized. He turned around and went home, but not before extracting "agreements" from northern tribes. They could enjoy the "privilege" of living under Islamic "protection" (read: not be attacked by Islam), if they paid a tax.

This tax sets the stage for Muhammad&#8217;s and the later Caliphs&#8217; policies. If the attacked city or region did not want to convert to Islam, then they paid a jizya tax. If they converted, then they paid a zakat tax. Either way, money flowed back to the Islamic treasury in Arabia or to the local Muslim governor.

632-634 Under the Caliphate of Abu Bakr the Muslim Crusaders reconquer and sometimes conquer for the first time the polytheists of Arabia. These Arab polytheists had to convert to Islam or die. They did not have the choice of remaining in their faith and paying a tax. Islam does not allow for religious freedom.

633 The Muslim Crusaders, led by Khalid al-Walid, a superior but bloodthirsty military commander, whom Muhammad nicknamed the Sword of Allah for his ferocity in battle (Tabari, 8:158 / 1616-17), conquer the city of Ullays along the Euphrates River (in today&#8217;s Iraq). Khalid captures and beheads so many that a nearby canal, into which the blood flowed, was called Blood Canal (Tabari 11:24 / 2034-35).

634 At the Battle of Yarmuk in Syria the Muslim Crusaders defeat the Byzantines. Today Osama bin Laden draws inspiration from the defeat, and especially from an anecdote about Khalid al-Walid. In Khalid&#8217;s day an unnamed Muslim remarks: "The Romans are so numerous and the Muslims so few." To this Khalid retorts: "How few are the Romans, and how many the Muslims! Armies become numerous only with victory and few only with defeat, not by the number of men. By God, I would love it . . . if the enemy were twice as many" (Tabari, 11:94 / 2095). Osama bin Laden quotes Khalid and says that his fighters love death more than we in the West love life. This philosophy of death probably comes from a verse like Sura 2:96. Muhammad assesses the Jews: "[Prophet], you are sure to find them [the Jews] clinging to life more eagerly than any other people, even polytheists" (MAS Abdel Haleem, The Qur&#8217;an, Oxford UP, 2004; first insertion in brackets is Haleem&#8217;s; the second mine).

634-644 The Caliphate of Umar ibn al-Khattab, who is regarded as particularly brutal.

635 Muslim Crusaders besiege and conquer of Damascus.

636 Muslim Crusaders defeat Byzantines decisively at Battle of Yarmuk.

637 Muslim Crusaders conquer Iraq at the Battle of al-Qadisiyyah (some date it in 635 or 636).

638 Muslim Crusaders conquer and annex Jerusalem, taking it from the Byzantines.

638-650 Muslim Crusaders conquer Iran, except along Caspian Sea.

639-642 Muslim Crusaders conquer Egypt.

641 Muslim Crusaders control Syria and Palestine.

643-707 Muslim Crusaders conquer North Africa.

644 Caliph Umar is assassinated by a Persian prisoner of war; Uthman ibn Affan is elected third Caliph, who is regarded by many Muslims as gentler than Umar.

644-650 Muslim Crusaders conquer Cyprus, Tripoli in North Africa, and establish Islamic rule in Iran, Afghanistan, and Sind.

656 Caliph Uthman is assassinated by disgruntled Muslim soldiers; Ali ibn Abi Talib, son-in-law and cousin to Muhammad, who married the prophet&#8217;s daughter Fatima through his first wife Khadija, is set up as Caliph.

656 Battle of the Camel, in which Aisha, Muhammad&#8217;s wife, leads a rebellion against Ali for not avenging Uthman&#8217;s assassination. Ali&#8217;s partisans win.

657 Battle of Siffin between Ali and Muslim governor of Jerusalem, arbitration goes against Ali

661 Murder of Ali by an extremist; Ali&#8217;s supporters acclaim his son Hasan as next Caliph, but he comes to an agreement with Muawiyyah I and retires to Medina.

661-680 the Caliphate of Muawiyyah I. He founds Umayyid dynasty and moves capital from Medina to Damascus

673-678 Arabs besiege Constantinople, capital of Byzantine Empire

680 Massacre of Hussein (Muhammad&#8217;s grandson), his family, and his supporters in Karbala, Iraq.

691 Dome of the Rock is completed in Jerusalem, only six decades after Muhammad&#8217;s death.

705 Abd al-Malik restores Umayyad rule.

710-713 Muslim Crusaders conquer the lower Indus Valley.

711-713 Muslim Crusaders conquer Spain and impose the kingdom of Andalus. This article recounts how Muslims today still grieve over their expulsion 700 years later. They seem to believe that the land belonged to them in the first place.

719 Cordova, Spain, becomes seat of Arab governorship.

732 The Muslim Crusaders are stopped at the Battle of Poitiers; that is, Franks (France) halt Arab advance.

749 The Abbasids conquer Kufah and overthrow Umayyids.

756 Foundation of Umayyid emirate in Cordova, Spain, setting up an independent kingdom from Abbasids.

762 Foundation of Baghdad

785 Foundation of the Great Mosque of Cordova

789 Rise of Idrisid emirs (Muslim Crusaders) in Morocco; foundation of Fez; Christoforos, a Muslim who converted to Christianity, is executed.

800 Autonomous Aghlabid dynasty (Muslim Crusaders) in Tunisia.

807 Caliph Harun al-Rashid orders the destruction of non-Muslim prayer houses and of the Church of Mary Magdalene in Jerusalem.

809 Aghlabids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Sardinia, Italy.

813 Christians in Palestine are attacked; many flee the country.

831 Muslim Crusaders capture of Palermo, Italy; raids in Southern Italy.

850 Caliph al-Matawakkil orders the destruction of non-Muslim houses of prayer.

855 Revolt of the Christians of Hims (Syria)

837-901 Aghlabids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Sicily, raid Corsica, Italy, France.

869-883 Revolt of black slaves in Iraq

909 Rise of the Fatimid Caliphate in Tunisia; these Muslim Crusaders occupy Sicily, Sardinia.

928-969 Byzantine military revival, they retake old territories, such as Cyprus (964) and Tarsus (969).

937 The Ikhshid, a particularly harsh Muslim ruler, writes to Emperor Romanus, boasting of his control over the holy places.

937 The Church of the Resurrection (known as Church of Holy Sepulcher in Latin West) is burned down by Muslims; more churches in Jerusalem are attacked .

960 Conversion of Qarakhanid Turks to Islam

966 Anti-Christian riots in Jerusalem

969 Fatimids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Egypt and found Cairo.

c. 970 Seljuks enter conquered Islamic territories from the East.

973 Israel and southern Syria are again conquered by the Fatimids.

1003 First persecutions by al-Hakim; the Church of St. Mark in Fustat, Egypt, is destroyed.

1009 Destruction of the Church of the Resurrection by al-Hakim (see 937)

1012 Beginning of al-Hakim&#8217;s oppressive decrees against Jews and Christians

1015 Earthquake in Palestine; the dome of the Dome of the Rock collapses.

1031 Collapse of Umayyid Caliphate and establishment of 15 minor independent dynasties throughout Muslim Andalus

1048 Reconstruction of the Church of the Resurrection completed

1050 Creation of Almoravid (Muslim Crusaders) movement in Mauretania; Almoravids (also known as Murabitun) are coalition of western Saharan Berbers; followers of Islam, focusing on the Quran, the hadith, and Maliki law.

1055 Seljuk Prince Tughrul enters Baghdad, consolidation of the Seljuk Sultanate.

1055 Confiscation of property of Church of the Resurrection

1071 Battle of Manzikert, Seljuk Turks (Muslim Crusaders) defeat Byzantines and occupy much of Anatolia.

1071 Turks (Muslim Crusaders) invade Palestine.

1073 Conquest of Jerusalem by Turks (Muslim Crusaders)

1075 Seljuks (Muslim Crusaders) capture Nicea (Iznik) and make it their capital in Anatolia.

1076 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) (see 1050) conquer western Ghana.

1085 Toledo is taken back by Christian armies.

1086 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) (see 1050) send help to Andalus, Battle of Zallaca.

1090-1091 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) occupy all of Andalus except Saragossa and Balearic Islands.

1094 Byzantine Emperor Alexius Comnenus I asks western Christendom for help against Seljuk invasions of his territory; Seljuks are Muslim Turkish family of eastern origins; see 970.

1095 Pope Urban II preaches first Crusade; they capture Jerusalem in 1099

So it is only after all of the Islamic aggressive invasions that western Christendom launches its first Crusades.



http://http://www.answering-islam.org/Authors/Arlandson/crusades_timeline.htm


----------



## sealadaigh

jtpr312 said:


> List of Islamic Terror Attacks For the Past 30 Days
> 
> Date Country City Killed Injured Description
> 2012.11.28 Afghanistan Quro 5 0 Five civilians are kidnapped by the Taliban and executed.
> 2012.11.28 Iraq Tarmiyah 7 0 Four young children are among a family of seven massacred in their home by al-Qaeda.
> 2012.11.28 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot a Buddhist man to death.
> 2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 7 21 Seven Shiite worshippers are taken out by an Islamic Army of Iraq car bomb outside their mosque.
> 2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 9 20 Nine Shiites are slaughtered by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.11.26 Afghanistan Khost 2 19 Two civilians bleed to death following remote detonation of a Taliban bomb on a bicycle.
> 2012.11.26 Nigeria Barkinladi 10 3 Fundamentalists fire into a bar selling alcohol, killing at least ten patrons.
> 2012.11.25 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 6 90 Six more innocents are pulled apart when a second Shiite religious procession is hit with a Sunni bombing.
> 2012.11.25 Nigeria Jaji 15 30 Two suicide bombers massacre fifteen worshippers at a Protestant church.
> 2012.11.25 Iraq Kirkuk 1 1 Mujahideen take out a 13-year-old boy with an IED.
> 2012.11.25 Somalia Kismayo 1 2 A woman is torn to pieces by an al-Shabaab bomb.
> 2012.11.24 Yemen Sanaa 4 10 A rocket fired at Shiites celebrating a religious holiday sends at least four straight to Allah.
> 2012.11.24 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 10 22 Four children are among ten members of a Shia funeral procession disassembled by Religion of Peace rival bombers.
> 2012.11.23 Afghanistan Maidan Shar 3 90 A Fedayeen suicide bomber kills three others, including a woman.
> 2012.11.22 Nigeria Maiduguri 18 12 Three young children are among eighteen people murdered by Boko Haram in a series of terror attacks.
> 2012.11.22 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A female Buddhist school principal dies from injuries after being hit by automatic weapons fire in a target attack.
> 2012.11.22 Nigeria Bichi 4 2 Angry Muslims riot, burn churches and kills four Christians over a rumor of blasphemy concerning a t-shirt.
> 2012.11.21 Afghanistan Kabul 2 3 A Shahid suicide bomber sends two Afghans to Allah.
> 2012.11.21 Dagestan Shamilkala 3 1 Islamic 'insurgents' plant a bomb at a bank that kills two disposal experts and a civilian.
> 2012.11.21 Pakistan Rawalpindi 23 62 Children are among the casualties when a Shahid suicide bomber plows into a Shiite procession and detonates, killing dozens.
> 2012.11.21 Pakistan Karachi 2 17 A suicide bombing is among two bomb blasts outside a Shiite mosque that leave two innocents dead.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Jamrud 1 1 A truck driver is shot in the head by Taliban militants.
> 2012.11.20 Israel Eshkol 2 23 Two Israelis are killed during a Hamas rocket attack.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba gunmen pick off a Shia civilian.
> 2012.11.20 Iraq Baghdad 3 26 Sectarian attacks leave three dead and two dozen injured.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Kulachi 1 0 A tribal elder is shot to death by Muslim extremists.
> 2012.11.20 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A government official is shot in the head by suspected Islamists.
> 2012.11.19 Syria Barad 20 0 al-Nusrah claims a suicide bombing that leaves twenty dead.
> 2012.11.19 Pakistan Charmang 1 2 Rockets fired by Islamic militants crush a 6-year-old girl.
> 2012.11.18 India Jammu 1 5 One person is killed when fundamentalists throw a grenade into a wine shop.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Shin Qamar 3 3 Three laborers bleed to death following a Taliban bombing attack at a construction site.
> 2012.11.18 Iraq Balad 7 25 Seven Shiite pilgrims are sent straight to Allah by Sunni bus bombers.
> 2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 3 35 Three people are killed when Muslim militants set off a bomb at a railway station.
> 2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 A woman is killed, and her son injured, when Islamic 'insurgents' open fire on a plantation.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Mir Ali 2 7 Religious extremists plant a bomb that leaves two local soldiers dead.
> 2012.11.18 Nigeria Kano 1 0 A prominent politician is assassinated by Boko Haram gunmen while sitting at a restaurant.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Abbas 3 23 A bomb targeting Shiites goes off outside a mosque, killing three people, including a woman.
> 2012.11.18 Yemen Ataq 1 0 A local soldier is kidnapped by al-Qaeda, tortured to death and then dumped at his family's house.
> 2012.11.18 Kenya Garissa 3 0 Three Kenyan soldiers are murdered by suspected Islamic radicals.
> 2012.11.18 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda is suspected of shooting an intelligence officer to death.
> 2012.11.18 Iraq Khalis 3 16 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders three Iraqis.
> 2012.11.18 Kenya Nairobi 10 30 An al-Shabaab bomber slaughters ten minibus passengers
> 2012.11.18 Nigeria Maiduguri 1 0 An 70-year-old retired Protestant pastor is executed in cold blood by Islamic extremists.
> 2012.11.17 Indonesia Bireuen 3 10 Three 'heretics' are hacked to death by a mainstream mob.
> 2012.11.17 Thailand Yala 1 20 Islamists kill a woman with a motorcycle bomb.
> 2012.11.17 Syria Aleppo 1 4 One person is killed by a Fedayeen suicide bomber.
> 2012.11.16 Nigeria Maiduguri 3 0 Three Christian traders are shot to death by Boko Haram.
> 2012.11.16 Yemen Zinjibar 3 4 Three civilians are ripped to pieces by a Shahid suicide bomber.
> 2012.11.16 Afghanistan Dawlat Abad 19 16 Six children and seven women are among nineteen members of a wedding party slaughtered by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.11.16 Syria Aleppo 20 60 Sunnis detonate a bomb outside an Orthodox church that leaves at least twenty dead.
> 2012.11.16 Somalia Barawa 1 0 A Christian convert is beheaded for leaving the Religion of Peace.
> 2012.11.15 India Srinagar 2 3 Hizb-ul-Mujahideen fundamentalists fire into a store selling alcohol, killing a hotel employee and a patron.
> 2012.11.15 Nigeria Madauchi-Zonkwa 5 0 Muslim radicals are suspected in the slaughter and burning of a Christian family in their home.
> 2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 46-year-old man is assassinated in front of his home in a Muslim drive-by.
> 2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot the 49-year-owner of a rubber farm three times in the head.
> 2012.11.15 Israel Kiryat Malach 3 3 Two babies and a child are among the casualties when Hamas fires a rocket into an apartment building.
> 2012.11.14 Afghanistan Farah 2 0 Two drivers are burned alive when Islamic fundamentalists torch a fuel truck.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Hawijah 4 5 Municipal street cleaners are among the victims of an al-Qaeda bomb blast at a commercial district.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A mosque official is gunned down by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.14 Afghanistan Logar 2 0 Two young local men are dragged from their car and brutally shot to death by the Taliban.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Kirkuk 5 34 Five children are disassembled by Islamic Army of Iraq bombers at a Kurdish neighborhood.
> 2012.11.14 Thailand Yala 1 0 A religious leader is gunned down by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 A Shia teenager is shot to death by Sunnis.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Hillah 7 44 At least seven people are pulled into pieces when al-Qaeda detonate a car bomb near a crowded marketplace.
> 2012.11.14 India Nowgam 3 2 Three border guards are killed when Islamic militants from Pakistan open fire.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Kut 3 15 Three civilians at a restaurant are blown to bits by 'insurgent' bombers.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Bahadurabad 1 0 A Sunni seminary teacher is assassinated by sectarian Jihadis.
> 2012.11.13 Afghanistan Kabul 1 3 The Taliban fire a rocket at an airport, killing a local civilian.
> 2012.11.13 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists take down a Shiite with four bullets to the head.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot a 52-year-old civilian several times in the head and body.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim militants shoot a 52-year-old man to death.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 58-year-old villager is machine-gunned by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.
> 2012.11.13 Nigeria Maiduguri 2 0 Islamists murder two in their homes, including a university lecturer.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 63-year-old man is murdered in front of his wife by Muslim terrorists.
> 2012.11.12 Pakistan Bolan 4 1 Four religious minorities lose their lives in a targeted killing by Sunni radicals.
> 2012.11.12 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 A cleric is among two Sunnis killed by suspected Shia militants.
> 2012.11.12 Iraq Muqdadiya 2 3 Two Iraqis are taken down by a roadside bomb.
> 2012.11.12 Afghanistan Akazai 4 2 A brutal landmine attack by Sunni hardliners leaves four local security personnel dead.
> 2012.11.12 Somalia Baidoa 3 3 At least three civilians are killed during an al-Shabaab ambush.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Sultanabad 1 0 A prayer leader is murdered in his own mosque by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Sabari 6 0 A mother and newborn child are among a family of six exterminated by Islamists on their way home from the hospital.
> 2012.11.11 Lebanon Sidon 3 7 Hezbollah attacks supporters of a rival cleric, killing three.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Helmand 3 0 Three civilians are taken out by a Taliban landmine.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Faisalabad 2 0 Two woman are 'honor killed' by their families for unIslamic behavior.
> 2012.11.11 Israel Sderot 0 4 Islamic Jihad rocket fire into a neighborhood leaves four Israeli casualties.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Khakrez 2 0 Two civilians on foot are blown into pieces by a Taliban bomb.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists shoot a Shiite four times at a market.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Organi Town 3 2 A Shia father and his two sons are sent to Allah by Sunni gunmen at their repair shop.
> 2012.11.11 Dagestan Levashi 1 0 A moderate Muslim cleric is murdered by his more radical co-religionists.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 6 9 Six Sunni seminary students are machine-gunned at a tea shop by angry Shiites.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 A Hazara religious minority is shot to death by Sunni radicals.
> 2012.11.10 Syria Daraa 24 9 Suicide car bombers kill about two dozen Syrian troops at their base.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Mochiwala 1 0 A woman is killed in her home by an uncle on suspicion of extra-marital sex.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Kamalia 1 0 A teenager is hacked to death with an axe by her father for unIslamic behavior.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 2 2 Four Shiites riding in a cab are sprayed with bullets by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.10 Israel Ashkelon 0 3 A border guard is blinded by Palestinian terrorists.
> 2012.11.10 Iraq Hillah 2 0 A woman and child are killed in their home by Jihadi bombers.
> 2012.11.10 Nigeria Gaidam 5 0 Five Christian iron welders are slaughtered in their own home by Boko Haram gunmen.
> 2012.11.10 Nigeria Gwange 1 0 Islamists shoot a refrigerator repair man to death in his shop.
> 2012.11.09 Pakistan Beaver Ridge Canaan 1 0 A Hazara Shia is murdered in a sectarian attack.
> 2012.11.09 Iraq Mosul 2 1 Muslim 'insurgents' invade a home and shoot an old woman and her grandson to death.
> 2012.11.09 Nigeria Damaturu 3 0 Boko Haram ambush and kill three police officers.
> 2012.11.09 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A Shia scholar is gunned down by Sipah-e-Sahaba radicals.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Badpakh 5 1 Sunni hardliners detonate a bomb that ends the lives of five local security personnel.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Kandahar 3 2 A Fedayeen suicide bomber takes out three Afghans.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 7 Women and children are amply represented among the victims of a roadside bombing against a wedding party by religious radicals.
> 2012.11.08 Nigeria Kachin 2 0 A man and his wife are murdered in their home by Muslim raiders.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 3 20 A Shahid suicide bomber rams a government building because the occupants are 'doing nothing to serve Islam'.
> 2012.11.08 Dagestan Makhachkala 1 7 A Muslim sniper murders a local cop.
> 2012.11.08 Syria Damascus 3 24 Sunnis set off a car bomb outside a Shiite mosque that kills three worshippers.
> 2012.11.08 Iraq Mohmoudiya 3 7 Sunni bombers target their sectarian rivals in a residential area, killing three.
> 2012.11.08 Iraq Hillah 1 9 The Islamic Army of Iraq car-bombs a commercial district, killing a bystander.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 The 35-year-old owner of a pet shop is murdered by sectarian fundamentalists.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Zabul 2 0 Two boys, ages 12 and 14, are pulled into pieces by Religion of Peace bombers.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Orangi 2 0 An uncle and nephew are shot to death by Sunnis because they are Shia.
> 2012.11.08 Iran Tehran 1 0 A 'secular' blogger is abducted off the street and tortured to death.
> 2012.11.07 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda assassinate a government official.
> 2012.11.07 Nigeria Benisheikh 2 0 Two Chinese engineers are murdered by suspected Islamist gunmen.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Ajab Khan Chowk 1 14 One person bleeds to death following a Taliban bomb attack on a market.
> 2012.11.07 Iraq Mosul 2 21 Sunni car bombers obliterate two religious minorities.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Karachi 5 0 Five Shia civilians are picked off by Sipah-e-Sahaba snipers in three shootings.
> 2012.11.07 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A guard is killed when Islamic militia set off a car bomb near the parliament.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Peshawar 6 36 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders six others along a crowded street.
> 2012.11.07 Egypt Sohaj 2 0 A conservative family regains its honor by murdering a wayward daughter and her boyfriend.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Musharraf Colony 3 0 A father and son are among three Shiites kidnapped by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi and tortured to death.
> 2012.11.07 Nigeria Mubi 2 5 Children are among the casualties when Islamists set off a bomb along a city street.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Hub 1 0 Wahhabis are blamed for the murder of a Shiite.
> 2012.11.06 Syria Qudsaya 19 40 A Sunni car bomb in a Shia neighborhood leaves nineteen dead.
> 2012.11.06 Syria Damascus 3 7 Sunnis target a Shiite residential district with mortars, killing at least three.
> 2012.11.06 Iraq Taji 33 56 Nearly three dozen Iraqis are dismantled by a Shahid suicide car bomber.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Hangu 1 5 Mullah Nabi Hanfi terrorists storm a home, shoot the father to death and then beat his wife and children.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Quetta 6 2 Three minority Shiites are shot to death in two sectarian attacks.
> 2012.11.06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot and kill a 31-year-old man riding on a motorcycle.
> 2012.11.05 Saudi Arabia Sharurah 2 0 Recently-released Islamic militants ambush and murder two border guards.
> 2012.11.05 Pakistan Mir Ali 3 0 Three local tribesmen are ambushed and killed by local Taliban.
> 2012.11.05 Iraq Baghdad 4 8 Sunnis bomb a market near a Shiite mosque, killing four shoppers.
> 2012.11.05 Pakistan Saddar 2 0 Sectarian Jihadis shoot two Shia to death in their car, including a scholar.
> 2012.11.05 Bahrain Manama 2 1 Five bombs planted by Shia militants linked to Hezbollah leave two dead.
> 2012.11.05 Syria Sahl al-Ghab 50 12 An Islamist group claims that fifty people were killed by a Shahid suicide bomb attack on an attack on a 'rural development center.'
> 2012.11.05 Jordan Ruseifa 1 0 Three brothers are accused of stabbing their married sister seventeen times over an immoral relationship.
> 2012.11.05 Syria Mezzeh 11 24 A dozen people are incinerated in a Seif-al-Sham car bomb blast.
> 2012.11.05 Syria al-Yarmouk 18 70 al-Motasem terrorists reportedly target a bus packed with civilians, killing eighteen and injuring bystanders.
> 2012.11.04 Nigeria Borno 3 0 Boko Haram gunmen take down three patrons at a cattle market.
> 2012.11.04 Kenya Garissa 1 10 One person dies from splinter injuries when Islamists toss a grenade at a church.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Sorsorang 3 0 Tehreek-e-Taliban gunmen open fire on a group of Shia believers, killing at least three.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Chinar Kot 1 0 An anti-Taliban tribal activist is gunned down by Mujahideen.
> 2012.11.04 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'insurgents' are suspected of shooting a local civilian four times during a drive-by.
> 2012.11.04 Nigeria Fika 2 0 At least two people are killed when Boko Haram militants attack a police station and primary school.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 Lashkar-e-Jhangvi shoot a Shia man to death in front of his mother and sister.
> 2012.11.03 Iraq Baghdad 1 0 A civilian defense volunteer is kidnapped and executed by al-Qaeda
> 2012.11.03 Jordan Amman 1 0 A young woman's throat is cut by her uncle to claim family honor after she divorced her husband.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Bahawalpur 1 0 A young woman is attacked and killed by her brothers for marrying of her own free will.
> 2012.11.03 Iraq Taji 3 2 Islamic 'insurgents' roll up on a checkpoint and machine-gun three local security personnel.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 Two Shiite victims of a Lashkar-e-Jhangvi attack expire from their injuries.
> 2012.11.03 Thailand Narathiwat 3 8 Muslim car bombers take out three people near a school.
> 2012.11.03 Afghanistan Dand 1 0 Fundamentalists take down a local cop with a roadside bomb.
> 2012.11.03 Egypt al-Arish 3 0 Jihadi gunmen murder three police officers.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Buner 6 3 A Shahid suicide bomber on a motorcycle detonates, killing six others.
> 2012.11.03 Somalia Mogadishu 2 10 Two people at a restaurant are sent to Allah by Fedayeen suicide bombers.
> 2012.11.03 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 63-year-old man is shot off his motorcycle by Islamic 'separatists'.
> 2012.11.03 Afghanistan Mehterlam 1 0 Sunni hardliners assassinate a rival cleric on his way to a seminary.
> 2012.11.02 Sudan Sigili 13 5 Janjaweed militia attack a village and kill over a dozen residents.
> 2012.11.02 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A 70-year-old cleric is shot to death in front of his mosque by hardline rivals.
> 2012.11.02 Afghanistan Gereshk 4 0 Four local cops are gunned down by Taliban terrorists in uniform.
> 2012.11.01 Pakistan Jai 1 1 A 4-year-old girl is killed when Religion of Peace militants fire into her home.
> 2012.11.01 Syria Saraqeb 10 0 Ten captured soldiers are beaten and then executed by Sunni rebels to shouts of 'Allah Akbar'.
> 2012.10.31 Afghanistan Kanjak 1 3 A man is killed and three children injured by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.10.31 Syria Al-Mazzeh 1 2 Sunni rebels plant a bomb near a rival mosque that leaves one dead.
> 2012.10.31 Pakistan Khoi Ratta 1 0 A Muslim couple honor kill their daughter for talking to a man by dousing her with acid.
> 2012.10.31 Jordan Zarqa 1 0 A 22-year-old woman is strangled by her father on suspicion of having 'relations' with a man.
> 2012.10.31 Libya Derna 1 0 Islamists are suspected in the assassination of a former official.
> 2012.10.31 Thailand Pattani 2 4 Muslim gunmen open fire on employees at an 'UnIslamic' gambling site at a fair, killing two.
> 2012.10.31 Iraq Mosul 4 0 Post Eid al-Adha targeted killings leave four Shiites dead.
> 2012.10.31 Pakistan Karachi 4 5 The Tehreek-e-Taliban murder four people in targeted attacks.
> 2012.10.31 Syria Sayyida Zeinab 8 14 Eight people, including two children are killed when Abu Al-Baraa bin Malek terrorists car bomb a Shiite mosque.
> 2012.10.31 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 2 Three women and seven small children are torn to shreds by a Taliban bomb.
> 2012.10.30 Dagestan Derbent 3 0 A 'pro-peace' cleric is assassinated in his car along with his father and brother.
> 2012.10.30 Syria Homs 1 0 An 84-year-old Christian is murdered by Sunnis.
> 2012.10.30 Afghanistan Nahr-e Saraj 2 0 A terrorist dons a police uniform and shoots two British troops in the back.
> 2012.10.30 Somalia Kismayo 4 24 al-Shabaab militants toss a grenade into a tea shop, slaughtering four civilians.
> 2012.10.30 Afghanistan Maruf 6 0 Six civilians in a minivan are sent to Allah by a bomb planted by religious radicals.
> 2012.10.29 Tunisia La Manouba 0 2 Fundamentalists target alcohol vendors, cutting off the fingers of one.
> 2012.10.29 Pakistan Battagram 2 0 A woman and her alleged lover are taken into a house and machine-gunned by a conservative family member.
> 2012.10.29 Somalia Bardale 1 1 Islamists fire into a family home, killing one occupant.
> 2012.10.29 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A famous composer and comedian who poked fun of Islamic fundamentalists is assassinated.
> 2012.10.29 Pakistan Nala 3 0 Lashkar-e-Islam ambush and kill three security personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/




the religion of peace website. like that isn't aa hate site at all, is it?

it is asses like you who get sikhs killed.

well, i will see your religion of peace with a stormfront, and raise you one jew watch. howz that? do you think anyone believes those?

is that what this board is succumbimg to...some dildoheaded dimwit posting links to hate sites. go right ahead. all you fools are doing is making jews look bad, and that can only help the palestinians.


----------



## jtpr312

reabhloideach said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of Islamic Terror Attacks For the Past 30 Days
> 
> Date Country City Killed Injured Description
> 2012.11.28 Afghanistan Quro 5 0 Five civilians are kidnapped by the Taliban and executed.
> 2012.11.28 Iraq Tarmiyah 7 0 Four young children are among a family of seven massacred in their home by al-Qaeda.
> 2012.11.28 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot a Buddhist man to death.
> 2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 7 21 Seven Shiite worshippers are taken out by an Islamic Army of Iraq car bomb outside their mosque.
> 2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 9 20 Nine Shiites are slaughtered by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.11.26 Afghanistan Khost 2 19 Two civilians bleed to death following remote detonation of a Taliban bomb on a bicycle.
> 2012.11.26 Nigeria Barkinladi 10 3 Fundamentalists fire into a bar selling alcohol, killing at least ten patrons.
> 2012.11.25 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 6 90 Six more innocents are pulled apart when a second Shiite religious procession is hit with a Sunni bombing.
> 2012.11.25 Nigeria Jaji 15 30 Two suicide bombers massacre fifteen worshippers at a Protestant church.
> 2012.11.25 Iraq Kirkuk 1 1 Mujahideen take out a 13-year-old boy with an IED.
> 2012.11.25 Somalia Kismayo 1 2 A woman is torn to pieces by an al-Shabaab bomb.
> 2012.11.24 Yemen Sanaa 4 10 A rocket fired at Shiites celebrating a religious holiday sends at least four straight to Allah.
> 2012.11.24 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 10 22 Four children are among ten members of a Shia funeral procession disassembled by Religion of Peace rival bombers.
> 2012.11.23 Afghanistan Maidan Shar 3 90 A Fedayeen suicide bomber kills three others, including a woman.
> 2012.11.22 Nigeria Maiduguri 18 12 Three young children are among eighteen people murdered by Boko Haram in a series of terror attacks.
> 2012.11.22 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A female Buddhist school principal dies from injuries after being hit by automatic weapons fire in a target attack.
> 2012.11.22 Nigeria Bichi 4 2 Angry Muslims riot, burn churches and kills four Christians over a rumor of blasphemy concerning a t-shirt.
> 2012.11.21 Afghanistan Kabul 2 3 A Shahid suicide bomber sends two Afghans to Allah.
> 2012.11.21 Dagestan Shamilkala 3 1 Islamic 'insurgents' plant a bomb at a bank that kills two disposal experts and a civilian.
> 2012.11.21 Pakistan Rawalpindi 23 62 Children are among the casualties when a Shahid suicide bomber plows into a Shiite procession and detonates, killing dozens.
> 2012.11.21 Pakistan Karachi 2 17 A suicide bombing is among two bomb blasts outside a Shiite mosque that leave two innocents dead.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Jamrud 1 1 A truck driver is shot in the head by Taliban militants.
> 2012.11.20 Israel Eshkol 2 23 Two Israelis are killed during a Hamas rocket attack.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba gunmen pick off a Shia civilian.
> 2012.11.20 Iraq Baghdad 3 26 Sectarian attacks leave three dead and two dozen injured.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Kulachi 1 0 A tribal elder is shot to death by Muslim extremists.
> 2012.11.20 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A government official is shot in the head by suspected Islamists.
> 2012.11.19 Syria Barad 20 0 al-Nusrah claims a suicide bombing that leaves twenty dead.
> 2012.11.19 Pakistan Charmang 1 2 Rockets fired by Islamic militants crush a 6-year-old girl.
> 2012.11.18 India Jammu 1 5 One person is killed when fundamentalists throw a grenade into a wine shop.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Shin Qamar 3 3 Three laborers bleed to death following a Taliban bombing attack at a construction site.
> 2012.11.18 Iraq Balad 7 25 Seven Shiite pilgrims are sent straight to Allah by Sunni bus bombers.
> 2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 3 35 Three people are killed when Muslim militants set off a bomb at a railway station.
> 2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 A woman is killed, and her son injured, when Islamic 'insurgents' open fire on a plantation.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Mir Ali 2 7 Religious extremists plant a bomb that leaves two local soldiers dead.
> 2012.11.18 Nigeria Kano 1 0 A prominent politician is assassinated by Boko Haram gunmen while sitting at a restaurant.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Abbas 3 23 A bomb targeting Shiites goes off outside a mosque, killing three people, including a woman.
> 2012.11.18 Yemen Ataq 1 0 A local soldier is kidnapped by al-Qaeda, tortured to death and then dumped at his family's house.
> 2012.11.18 Kenya Garissa 3 0 Three Kenyan soldiers are murdered by suspected Islamic radicals.
> 2012.11.18 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda is suspected of shooting an intelligence officer to death.
> 2012.11.18 Iraq Khalis 3 16 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders three Iraqis.
> 2012.11.18 Kenya Nairobi 10 30 An al-Shabaab bomber slaughters ten minibus passengers
> 2012.11.18 Nigeria Maiduguri 1 0 An 70-year-old retired Protestant pastor is executed in cold blood by Islamic extremists.
> 2012.11.17 Indonesia Bireuen 3 10 Three 'heretics' are hacked to death by a mainstream mob.
> 2012.11.17 Thailand Yala 1 20 Islamists kill a woman with a motorcycle bomb.
> 2012.11.17 Syria Aleppo 1 4 One person is killed by a Fedayeen suicide bomber.
> 2012.11.16 Nigeria Maiduguri 3 0 Three Christian traders are shot to death by Boko Haram.
> 2012.11.16 Yemen Zinjibar 3 4 Three civilians are ripped to pieces by a Shahid suicide bomber.
> 2012.11.16 Afghanistan Dawlat Abad 19 16 Six children and seven women are among nineteen members of a wedding party slaughtered by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.11.16 Syria Aleppo 20 60 Sunnis detonate a bomb outside an Orthodox church that leaves at least twenty dead.
> 2012.11.16 Somalia Barawa 1 0 A Christian convert is beheaded for leaving the Religion of Peace.
> 2012.11.15 India Srinagar 2 3 Hizb-ul-Mujahideen fundamentalists fire into a store selling alcohol, killing a hotel employee and a patron.
> 2012.11.15 Nigeria Madauchi-Zonkwa 5 0 Muslim radicals are suspected in the slaughter and burning of a Christian family in their home.
> 2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 46-year-old man is assassinated in front of his home in a Muslim drive-by.
> 2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot the 49-year-owner of a rubber farm three times in the head.
> 2012.11.15 Israel Kiryat Malach 3 3 Two babies and a child are among the casualties when Hamas fires a rocket into an apartment building.
> 2012.11.14 Afghanistan Farah 2 0 Two drivers are burned alive when Islamic fundamentalists torch a fuel truck.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Hawijah 4 5 Municipal street cleaners are among the victims of an al-Qaeda bomb blast at a commercial district.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A mosque official is gunned down by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.14 Afghanistan Logar 2 0 Two young local men are dragged from their car and brutally shot to death by the Taliban.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Kirkuk 5 34 Five children are disassembled by Islamic Army of Iraq bombers at a Kurdish neighborhood.
> 2012.11.14 Thailand Yala 1 0 A religious leader is gunned down by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 A Shia teenager is shot to death by Sunnis.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Hillah 7 44 At least seven people are pulled into pieces when al-Qaeda detonate a car bomb near a crowded marketplace.
> 2012.11.14 India Nowgam 3 2 Three border guards are killed when Islamic militants from Pakistan open fire.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Kut 3 15 Three civilians at a restaurant are blown to bits by 'insurgent' bombers.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Bahadurabad 1 0 A Sunni seminary teacher is assassinated by sectarian Jihadis.
> 2012.11.13 Afghanistan Kabul 1 3 The Taliban fire a rocket at an airport, killing a local civilian.
> 2012.11.13 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists take down a Shiite with four bullets to the head.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot a 52-year-old civilian several times in the head and body.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim militants shoot a 52-year-old man to death.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 58-year-old villager is machine-gunned by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.
> 2012.11.13 Nigeria Maiduguri 2 0 Islamists murder two in their homes, including a university lecturer.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 63-year-old man is murdered in front of his wife by Muslim terrorists.
> 2012.11.12 Pakistan Bolan 4 1 Four religious minorities lose their lives in a targeted killing by Sunni radicals.
> 2012.11.12 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 A cleric is among two Sunnis killed by suspected Shia militants.
> 2012.11.12 Iraq Muqdadiya 2 3 Two Iraqis are taken down by a roadside bomb.
> 2012.11.12 Afghanistan Akazai 4 2 A brutal landmine attack by Sunni hardliners leaves four local security personnel dead.
> 2012.11.12 Somalia Baidoa 3 3 At least three civilians are killed during an al-Shabaab ambush.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Sultanabad 1 0 A prayer leader is murdered in his own mosque by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Sabari 6 0 A mother and newborn child are among a family of six exterminated by Islamists on their way home from the hospital.
> 2012.11.11 Lebanon Sidon 3 7 Hezbollah attacks supporters of a rival cleric, killing three.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Helmand 3 0 Three civilians are taken out by a Taliban landmine.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Faisalabad 2 0 Two woman are 'honor killed' by their families for unIslamic behavior.
> 2012.11.11 Israel Sderot 0 4 Islamic Jihad rocket fire into a neighborhood leaves four Israeli casualties.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Khakrez 2 0 Two civilians on foot are blown into pieces by a Taliban bomb.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists shoot a Shiite four times at a market.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Organi Town 3 2 A Shia father and his two sons are sent to Allah by Sunni gunmen at their repair shop.
> 2012.11.11 Dagestan Levashi 1 0 A moderate Muslim cleric is murdered by his more radical co-religionists.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 6 9 Six Sunni seminary students are machine-gunned at a tea shop by angry Shiites.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 A Hazara religious minority is shot to death by Sunni radicals.
> 2012.11.10 Syria Daraa 24 9 Suicide car bombers kill about two dozen Syrian troops at their base.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Mochiwala 1 0 A woman is killed in her home by an uncle on suspicion of extra-marital sex.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Kamalia 1 0 A teenager is hacked to death with an axe by her father for unIslamic behavior.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 2 2 Four Shiites riding in a cab are sprayed with bullets by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.10 Israel Ashkelon 0 3 A border guard is blinded by Palestinian terrorists.
> 2012.11.10 Iraq Hillah 2 0 A woman and child are killed in their home by Jihadi bombers.
> 2012.11.10 Nigeria Gaidam 5 0 Five Christian iron welders are slaughtered in their own home by Boko Haram gunmen.
> 2012.11.10 Nigeria Gwange 1 0 Islamists shoot a refrigerator repair man to death in his shop.
> 2012.11.09 Pakistan Beaver Ridge Canaan 1 0 A Hazara Shia is murdered in a sectarian attack.
> 2012.11.09 Iraq Mosul 2 1 Muslim 'insurgents' invade a home and shoot an old woman and her grandson to death.
> 2012.11.09 Nigeria Damaturu 3 0 Boko Haram ambush and kill three police officers.
> 2012.11.09 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A Shia scholar is gunned down by Sipah-e-Sahaba radicals.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Badpakh 5 1 Sunni hardliners detonate a bomb that ends the lives of five local security personnel.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Kandahar 3 2 A Fedayeen suicide bomber takes out three Afghans.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 7 Women and children are amply represented among the victims of a roadside bombing against a wedding party by religious radicals.
> 2012.11.08 Nigeria Kachin 2 0 A man and his wife are murdered in their home by Muslim raiders.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 3 20 A Shahid suicide bomber rams a government building because the occupants are 'doing nothing to serve Islam'.
> 2012.11.08 Dagestan Makhachkala 1 7 A Muslim sniper murders a local cop.
> 2012.11.08 Syria Damascus 3 24 Sunnis set off a car bomb outside a Shiite mosque that kills three worshippers.
> 2012.11.08 Iraq Mohmoudiya 3 7 Sunni bombers target their sectarian rivals in a residential area, killing three.
> 2012.11.08 Iraq Hillah 1 9 The Islamic Army of Iraq car-bombs a commercial district, killing a bystander.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 The 35-year-old owner of a pet shop is murdered by sectarian fundamentalists.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Zabul 2 0 Two boys, ages 12 and 14, are pulled into pieces by Religion of Peace bombers.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Orangi 2 0 An uncle and nephew are shot to death by Sunnis because they are Shia.
> 2012.11.08 Iran Tehran 1 0 A 'secular' blogger is abducted off the street and tortured to death.
> 2012.11.07 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda assassinate a government official.
> 2012.11.07 Nigeria Benisheikh 2 0 Two Chinese engineers are murdered by suspected Islamist gunmen.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Ajab Khan Chowk 1 14 One person bleeds to death following a Taliban bomb attack on a market.
> 2012.11.07 Iraq Mosul 2 21 Sunni car bombers obliterate two religious minorities.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Karachi 5 0 Five Shia civilians are picked off by Sipah-e-Sahaba snipers in three shootings.
> 2012.11.07 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A guard is killed when Islamic militia set off a car bomb near the parliament.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Peshawar 6 36 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders six others along a crowded street.
> 2012.11.07 Egypt Sohaj 2 0 A conservative family regains its honor by murdering a wayward daughter and her boyfriend.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Musharraf Colony 3 0 A father and son are among three Shiites kidnapped by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi and tortured to death.
> 2012.11.07 Nigeria Mubi 2 5 Children are among the casualties when Islamists set off a bomb along a city street.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Hub 1 0 Wahhabis are blamed for the murder of a Shiite.
> 2012.11.06 Syria Qudsaya 19 40 A Sunni car bomb in a Shia neighborhood leaves nineteen dead.
> 2012.11.06 Syria Damascus 3 7 Sunnis target a Shiite residential district with mortars, killing at least three.
> 2012.11.06 Iraq Taji 33 56 Nearly three dozen Iraqis are dismantled by a Shahid suicide car bomber.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Hangu 1 5 Mullah Nabi Hanfi terrorists storm a home, shoot the father to death and then beat his wife and children.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Quetta 6 2 Three minority Shiites are shot to death in two sectarian attacks.
> 2012.11.06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot and kill a 31-year-old man riding on a motorcycle.
> 2012.11.05 Saudi Arabia Sharurah 2 0 Recently-released Islamic militants ambush and murder two border guards.
> 2012.11.05 Pakistan Mir Ali 3 0 Three local tribesmen are ambushed and killed by local Taliban.
> 2012.11.05 Iraq Baghdad 4 8 Sunnis bomb a market near a Shiite mosque, killing four shoppers.
> 2012.11.05 Pakistan Saddar 2 0 Sectarian Jihadis shoot two Shia to death in their car, including a scholar.
> 2012.11.05 Bahrain Manama 2 1 Five bombs planted by Shia militants linked to Hezbollah leave two dead.
> 2012.11.05 Syria Sahl al-Ghab 50 12 An Islamist group claims that fifty people were killed by a Shahid suicide bomb attack on an attack on a 'rural development center.'
> 2012.11.05 Jordan Ruseifa 1 0 Three brothers are accused of stabbing their married sister seventeen times over an immoral relationship.
> 2012.11.05 Syria Mezzeh 11 24 A dozen people are incinerated in a Seif-al-Sham car bomb blast.
> 2012.11.05 Syria al-Yarmouk 18 70 al-Motasem terrorists reportedly target a bus packed with civilians, killing eighteen and injuring bystanders.
> 2012.11.04 Nigeria Borno 3 0 Boko Haram gunmen take down three patrons at a cattle market.
> 2012.11.04 Kenya Garissa 1 10 One person dies from splinter injuries when Islamists toss a grenade at a church.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Sorsorang 3 0 Tehreek-e-Taliban gunmen open fire on a group of Shia believers, killing at least three.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Chinar Kot 1 0 An anti-Taliban tribal activist is gunned down by Mujahideen.
> 2012.11.04 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'insurgents' are suspected of shooting a local civilian four times during a drive-by.
> 2012.11.04 Nigeria Fika 2 0 At least two people are killed when Boko Haram militants attack a police station and primary school.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 Lashkar-e-Jhangvi shoot a Shia man to death in front of his mother and sister.
> 2012.11.03 Iraq Baghdad 1 0 A civilian defense volunteer is kidnapped and executed by al-Qaeda
> 2012.11.03 Jordan Amman 1 0 A young woman's throat is cut by her uncle to claim family honor after she divorced her husband.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Bahawalpur 1 0 A young woman is attacked and killed by her brothers for marrying of her own free will.
> 2012.11.03 Iraq Taji 3 2 Islamic 'insurgents' roll up on a checkpoint and machine-gun three local security personnel.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 Two Shiite victims of a Lashkar-e-Jhangvi attack expire from their injuries.
> 2012.11.03 Thailand Narathiwat 3 8 Muslim car bombers take out three people near a school.
> 2012.11.03 Afghanistan Dand 1 0 Fundamentalists take down a local cop with a roadside bomb.
> 2012.11.03 Egypt al-Arish 3 0 Jihadi gunmen murder three police officers.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Buner 6 3 A Shahid suicide bomber on a motorcycle detonates, killing six others.
> 2012.11.03 Somalia Mogadishu 2 10 Two people at a restaurant are sent to Allah by Fedayeen suicide bombers.
> 2012.11.03 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 63-year-old man is shot off his motorcycle by Islamic 'separatists'.
> 2012.11.03 Afghanistan Mehterlam 1 0 Sunni hardliners assassinate a rival cleric on his way to a seminary.
> 2012.11.02 Sudan Sigili 13 5 Janjaweed militia attack a village and kill over a dozen residents.
> 2012.11.02 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A 70-year-old cleric is shot to death in front of his mosque by hardline rivals.
> 2012.11.02 Afghanistan Gereshk 4 0 Four local cops are gunned down by Taliban terrorists in uniform.
> 2012.11.01 Pakistan Jai 1 1 A 4-year-old girl is killed when Religion of Peace militants fire into her home.
> 2012.11.01 Syria Saraqeb 10 0 Ten captured soldiers are beaten and then executed by Sunni rebels to shouts of 'Allah Akbar'.
> 2012.10.31 Afghanistan Kanjak 1 3 A man is killed and three children injured by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.10.31 Syria Al-Mazzeh 1 2 Sunni rebels plant a bomb near a rival mosque that leaves one dead.
> 2012.10.31 Pakistan Khoi Ratta 1 0 A Muslim couple honor kill their daughter for talking to a man by dousing her with acid.
> 2012.10.31 Jordan Zarqa 1 0 A 22-year-old woman is strangled by her father on suspicion of having 'relations' with a man.
> 2012.10.31 Libya Derna 1 0 Islamists are suspected in the assassination of a former official.
> 2012.10.31 Thailand Pattani 2 4 Muslim gunmen open fire on employees at an 'UnIslamic' gambling site at a fair, killing two.
> 2012.10.31 Iraq Mosul 4 0 Post Eid al-Adha targeted killings leave four Shiites dead.
> 2012.10.31 Pakistan Karachi 4 5 The Tehreek-e-Taliban murder four people in targeted attacks.
> 2012.10.31 Syria Sayyida Zeinab 8 14 Eight people, including two children are killed when Abu Al-Baraa bin Malek terrorists car bomb a Shiite mosque.
> 2012.10.31 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 2 Three women and seven small children are torn to shreds by a Taliban bomb.
> 2012.10.30 Dagestan Derbent 3 0 A 'pro-peace' cleric is assassinated in his car along with his father and brother.
> 2012.10.30 Syria Homs 1 0 An 84-year-old Christian is murdered by Sunnis.
> 2012.10.30 Afghanistan Nahr-e Saraj 2 0 A terrorist dons a police uniform and shoots two British troops in the back.
> 2012.10.30 Somalia Kismayo 4 24 al-Shabaab militants toss a grenade into a tea shop, slaughtering four civilians.
> 2012.10.30 Afghanistan Maruf 6 0 Six civilians in a minivan are sent to Allah by a bomb planted by religious radicals.
> 2012.10.29 Tunisia La Manouba 0 2 Fundamentalists target alcohol vendors, cutting off the fingers of one.
> 2012.10.29 Pakistan Battagram 2 0 A woman and her alleged lover are taken into a house and machine-gunned by a conservative family member.
> 2012.10.29 Somalia Bardale 1 1 Islamists fire into a family home, killing one occupant.
> 2012.10.29 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A famous composer and comedian who poked fun of Islamic fundamentalists is assassinated.
> 2012.10.29 Pakistan Nala 3 0 Lashkar-e-Islam ambush and kill three security personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the religion of peace website. like that isn't aa hate site at all, is it?
> 
> it is asses like you who get sikhs killed.
> 
> well, i will see your religion of peace with a stormfront, and raise you one jew watch. howz that? do you think anyone believes those?
> 
> is that what this board is succumbimg to...some dildoheaded dimwit posting links to hate sites. go right ahead. all you fools are doing is making jews look bad, and that can only help the palestinians.
Click to expand...




Find something unfactual on the site or piss off and admit you're an a-hole, and here's a bit of FYI for you dumbass, I know the difference between a Sikh and a muslim, so no, it's not people like me.


----------



## toastman

reabhloideach said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of Islamic Terror Attacks For the Past 30 Days
> 
> Date Country City Killed Injured Description
> 2012.11.28 Afghanistan Quro 5 0 Five civilians are kidnapped by the Taliban and executed.
> 2012.11.28 Iraq Tarmiyah 7 0 Four young children are among a family of seven massacred in their home by al-Qaeda.
> 2012.11.28 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot a Buddhist man to death.
> 2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 7 21 Seven Shiite worshippers are taken out by an Islamic Army of Iraq car bomb outside their mosque.
> 2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 9 20 Nine Shiites are slaughtered by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.11.26 Afghanistan Khost 2 19 Two civilians bleed to death following remote detonation of a Taliban bomb on a bicycle.
> 2012.11.26 Nigeria Barkinladi 10 3 Fundamentalists fire into a bar selling alcohol, killing at least ten patrons.
> 2012.11.25 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 6 90 Six more innocents are pulled apart when a second Shiite religious procession is hit with a Sunni bombing.
> 2012.11.25 Nigeria Jaji 15 30 Two suicide bombers massacre fifteen worshippers at a Protestant church.
> 2012.11.25 Iraq Kirkuk 1 1 Mujahideen take out a 13-year-old boy with an IED.
> 2012.11.25 Somalia Kismayo 1 2 A woman is torn to pieces by an al-Shabaab bomb.
> 2012.11.24 Yemen Sanaa 4 10 A rocket fired at Shiites celebrating a religious holiday sends at least four straight to Allah.
> 2012.11.24 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 10 22 Four children are among ten members of a Shia funeral procession disassembled by Religion of Peace rival bombers.
> 2012.11.23 Afghanistan Maidan Shar 3 90 A Fedayeen suicide bomber kills three others, including a woman.
> 2012.11.22 Nigeria Maiduguri 18 12 Three young children are among eighteen people murdered by Boko Haram in a series of terror attacks.
> 2012.11.22 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A female Buddhist school principal dies from injuries after being hit by automatic weapons fire in a target attack.
> 2012.11.22 Nigeria Bichi 4 2 Angry Muslims riot, burn churches and kills four Christians over a rumor of blasphemy concerning a t-shirt.
> 2012.11.21 Afghanistan Kabul 2 3 A Shahid suicide bomber sends two Afghans to Allah.
> 2012.11.21 Dagestan Shamilkala 3 1 Islamic 'insurgents' plant a bomb at a bank that kills two disposal experts and a civilian.
> 2012.11.21 Pakistan Rawalpindi 23 62 Children are among the casualties when a Shahid suicide bomber plows into a Shiite procession and detonates, killing dozens.
> 2012.11.21 Pakistan Karachi 2 17 A suicide bombing is among two bomb blasts outside a Shiite mosque that leave two innocents dead.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Jamrud 1 1 A truck driver is shot in the head by Taliban militants.
> 2012.11.20 Israel Eshkol 2 23 Two Israelis are killed during a Hamas rocket attack.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba gunmen pick off a Shia civilian.
> 2012.11.20 Iraq Baghdad 3 26 Sectarian attacks leave three dead and two dozen injured.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Kulachi 1 0 A tribal elder is shot to death by Muslim extremists.
> 2012.11.20 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A government official is shot in the head by suspected Islamists.
> 2012.11.19 Syria Barad 20 0 al-Nusrah claims a suicide bombing that leaves twenty dead.
> 2012.11.19 Pakistan Charmang 1 2 Rockets fired by Islamic militants crush a 6-year-old girl.
> 2012.11.18 India Jammu 1 5 One person is killed when fundamentalists throw a grenade into a wine shop.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Shin Qamar 3 3 Three laborers bleed to death following a Taliban bombing attack at a construction site.
> 2012.11.18 Iraq Balad 7 25 Seven Shiite pilgrims are sent straight to Allah by Sunni bus bombers.
> 2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 3 35 Three people are killed when Muslim militants set off a bomb at a railway station.
> 2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 A woman is killed, and her son injured, when Islamic 'insurgents' open fire on a plantation.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Mir Ali 2 7 Religious extremists plant a bomb that leaves two local soldiers dead.
> 2012.11.18 Nigeria Kano 1 0 A prominent politician is assassinated by Boko Haram gunmen while sitting at a restaurant.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Abbas 3 23 A bomb targeting Shiites goes off outside a mosque, killing three people, including a woman.
> 2012.11.18 Yemen Ataq 1 0 A local soldier is kidnapped by al-Qaeda, tortured to death and then dumped at his family's house.
> 2012.11.18 Kenya Garissa 3 0 Three Kenyan soldiers are murdered by suspected Islamic radicals.
> 2012.11.18 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda is suspected of shooting an intelligence officer to death.
> 2012.11.18 Iraq Khalis 3 16 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders three Iraqis.
> 2012.11.18 Kenya Nairobi 10 30 An al-Shabaab bomber slaughters ten minibus passengers
> 2012.11.18 Nigeria Maiduguri 1 0 An 70-year-old retired Protestant pastor is executed in cold blood by Islamic extremists.
> 2012.11.17 Indonesia Bireuen 3 10 Three 'heretics' are hacked to death by a mainstream mob.
> 2012.11.17 Thailand Yala 1 20 Islamists kill a woman with a motorcycle bomb.
> 2012.11.17 Syria Aleppo 1 4 One person is killed by a Fedayeen suicide bomber.
> 2012.11.16 Nigeria Maiduguri 3 0 Three Christian traders are shot to death by Boko Haram.
> 2012.11.16 Yemen Zinjibar 3 4 Three civilians are ripped to pieces by a Shahid suicide bomber.
> 2012.11.16 Afghanistan Dawlat Abad 19 16 Six children and seven women are among nineteen members of a wedding party slaughtered by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.11.16 Syria Aleppo 20 60 Sunnis detonate a bomb outside an Orthodox church that leaves at least twenty dead.
> 2012.11.16 Somalia Barawa 1 0 A Christian convert is beheaded for leaving the Religion of Peace.
> 2012.11.15 India Srinagar 2 3 Hizb-ul-Mujahideen fundamentalists fire into a store selling alcohol, killing a hotel employee and a patron.
> 2012.11.15 Nigeria Madauchi-Zonkwa 5 0 Muslim radicals are suspected in the slaughter and burning of a Christian family in their home.
> 2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 46-year-old man is assassinated in front of his home in a Muslim drive-by.
> 2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot the 49-year-owner of a rubber farm three times in the head.
> 2012.11.15 Israel Kiryat Malach 3 3 Two babies and a child are among the casualties when Hamas fires a rocket into an apartment building.
> 2012.11.14 Afghanistan Farah 2 0 Two drivers are burned alive when Islamic fundamentalists torch a fuel truck.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Hawijah 4 5 Municipal street cleaners are among the victims of an al-Qaeda bomb blast at a commercial district.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A mosque official is gunned down by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.14 Afghanistan Logar 2 0 Two young local men are dragged from their car and brutally shot to death by the Taliban.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Kirkuk 5 34 Five children are disassembled by Islamic Army of Iraq bombers at a Kurdish neighborhood.
> 2012.11.14 Thailand Yala 1 0 A religious leader is gunned down by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 A Shia teenager is shot to death by Sunnis.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Hillah 7 44 At least seven people are pulled into pieces when al-Qaeda detonate a car bomb near a crowded marketplace.
> 2012.11.14 India Nowgam 3 2 Three border guards are killed when Islamic militants from Pakistan open fire.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Kut 3 15 Three civilians at a restaurant are blown to bits by 'insurgent' bombers.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Bahadurabad 1 0 A Sunni seminary teacher is assassinated by sectarian Jihadis.
> 2012.11.13 Afghanistan Kabul 1 3 The Taliban fire a rocket at an airport, killing a local civilian.
> 2012.11.13 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists take down a Shiite with four bullets to the head.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot a 52-year-old civilian several times in the head and body.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim militants shoot a 52-year-old man to death.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 58-year-old villager is machine-gunned by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.
> 2012.11.13 Nigeria Maiduguri 2 0 Islamists murder two in their homes, including a university lecturer.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 63-year-old man is murdered in front of his wife by Muslim terrorists.
> 2012.11.12 Pakistan Bolan 4 1 Four religious minorities lose their lives in a targeted killing by Sunni radicals.
> 2012.11.12 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 A cleric is among two Sunnis killed by suspected Shia militants.
> 2012.11.12 Iraq Muqdadiya 2 3 Two Iraqis are taken down by a roadside bomb.
> 2012.11.12 Afghanistan Akazai 4 2 A brutal landmine attack by Sunni hardliners leaves four local security personnel dead.
> 2012.11.12 Somalia Baidoa 3 3 At least three civilians are killed during an al-Shabaab ambush.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Sultanabad 1 0 A prayer leader is murdered in his own mosque by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Sabari 6 0 A mother and newborn child are among a family of six exterminated by Islamists on their way home from the hospital.
> 2012.11.11 Lebanon Sidon 3 7 Hezbollah attacks supporters of a rival cleric, killing three.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Helmand 3 0 Three civilians are taken out by a Taliban landmine.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Faisalabad 2 0 Two woman are 'honor killed' by their families for unIslamic behavior.
> 2012.11.11 Israel Sderot 0 4 Islamic Jihad rocket fire into a neighborhood leaves four Israeli casualties.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Khakrez 2 0 Two civilians on foot are blown into pieces by a Taliban bomb.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists shoot a Shiite four times at a market.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Organi Town 3 2 A Shia father and his two sons are sent to Allah by Sunni gunmen at their repair shop.
> 2012.11.11 Dagestan Levashi 1 0 A moderate Muslim cleric is murdered by his more radical co-religionists.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 6 9 Six Sunni seminary students are machine-gunned at a tea shop by angry Shiites.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 A Hazara religious minority is shot to death by Sunni radicals.
> 2012.11.10 Syria Daraa 24 9 Suicide car bombers kill about two dozen Syrian troops at their base.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Mochiwala 1 0 A woman is killed in her home by an uncle on suspicion of extra-marital sex.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Kamalia 1 0 A teenager is hacked to death with an axe by her father for unIslamic behavior.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 2 2 Four Shiites riding in a cab are sprayed with bullets by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.10 Israel Ashkelon 0 3 A border guard is blinded by Palestinian terrorists.
> 2012.11.10 Iraq Hillah 2 0 A woman and child are killed in their home by Jihadi bombers.
> 2012.11.10 Nigeria Gaidam 5 0 Five Christian iron welders are slaughtered in their own home by Boko Haram gunmen.
> 2012.11.10 Nigeria Gwange 1 0 Islamists shoot a refrigerator repair man to death in his shop.
> 2012.11.09 Pakistan Beaver Ridge Canaan 1 0 A Hazara Shia is murdered in a sectarian attack.
> 2012.11.09 Iraq Mosul 2 1 Muslim 'insurgents' invade a home and shoot an old woman and her grandson to death.
> 2012.11.09 Nigeria Damaturu 3 0 Boko Haram ambush and kill three police officers.
> 2012.11.09 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A Shia scholar is gunned down by Sipah-e-Sahaba radicals.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Badpakh 5 1 Sunni hardliners detonate a bomb that ends the lives of five local security personnel.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Kandahar 3 2 A Fedayeen suicide bomber takes out three Afghans.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 7 Women and children are amply represented among the victims of a roadside bombing against a wedding party by religious radicals.
> 2012.11.08 Nigeria Kachin 2 0 A man and his wife are murdered in their home by Muslim raiders.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 3 20 A Shahid suicide bomber rams a government building because the occupants are 'doing nothing to serve Islam'.
> 2012.11.08 Dagestan Makhachkala 1 7 A Muslim sniper murders a local cop.
> 2012.11.08 Syria Damascus 3 24 Sunnis set off a car bomb outside a Shiite mosque that kills three worshippers.
> 2012.11.08 Iraq Mohmoudiya 3 7 Sunni bombers target their sectarian rivals in a residential area, killing three.
> 2012.11.08 Iraq Hillah 1 9 The Islamic Army of Iraq car-bombs a commercial district, killing a bystander.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 The 35-year-old owner of a pet shop is murdered by sectarian fundamentalists.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Zabul 2 0 Two boys, ages 12 and 14, are pulled into pieces by Religion of Peace bombers.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Orangi 2 0 An uncle and nephew are shot to death by Sunnis because they are Shia.
> 2012.11.08 Iran Tehran 1 0 A 'secular' blogger is abducted off the street and tortured to death.
> 2012.11.07 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda assassinate a government official.
> 2012.11.07 Nigeria Benisheikh 2 0 Two Chinese engineers are murdered by suspected Islamist gunmen.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Ajab Khan Chowk 1 14 One person bleeds to death following a Taliban bomb attack on a market.
> 2012.11.07 Iraq Mosul 2 21 Sunni car bombers obliterate two religious minorities.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Karachi 5 0 Five Shia civilians are picked off by Sipah-e-Sahaba snipers in three shootings.
> 2012.11.07 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A guard is killed when Islamic militia set off a car bomb near the parliament.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Peshawar 6 36 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders six others along a crowded street.
> 2012.11.07 Egypt Sohaj 2 0 A conservative family regains its honor by murdering a wayward daughter and her boyfriend.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Musharraf Colony 3 0 A father and son are among three Shiites kidnapped by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi and tortured to death.
> 2012.11.07 Nigeria Mubi 2 5 Children are among the casualties when Islamists set off a bomb along a city street.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Hub 1 0 Wahhabis are blamed for the murder of a Shiite.
> 2012.11.06 Syria Qudsaya 19 40 A Sunni car bomb in a Shia neighborhood leaves nineteen dead.
> 2012.11.06 Syria Damascus 3 7 Sunnis target a Shiite residential district with mortars, killing at least three.
> 2012.11.06 Iraq Taji 33 56 Nearly three dozen Iraqis are dismantled by a Shahid suicide car bomber.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Hangu 1 5 Mullah Nabi Hanfi terrorists storm a home, shoot the father to death and then beat his wife and children.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Quetta 6 2 Three minority Shiites are shot to death in two sectarian attacks.
> 2012.11.06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot and kill a 31-year-old man riding on a motorcycle.
> 2012.11.05 Saudi Arabia Sharurah 2 0 Recently-released Islamic militants ambush and murder two border guards.
> 2012.11.05 Pakistan Mir Ali 3 0 Three local tribesmen are ambushed and killed by local Taliban.
> 2012.11.05 Iraq Baghdad 4 8 Sunnis bomb a market near a Shiite mosque, killing four shoppers.
> 2012.11.05 Pakistan Saddar 2 0 Sectarian Jihadis shoot two Shia to death in their car, including a scholar.
> 2012.11.05 Bahrain Manama 2 1 Five bombs planted by Shia militants linked to Hezbollah leave two dead.
> 2012.11.05 Syria Sahl al-Ghab 50 12 An Islamist group claims that fifty people were killed by a Shahid suicide bomb attack on an attack on a 'rural development center.'
> 2012.11.05 Jordan Ruseifa 1 0 Three brothers are accused of stabbing their married sister seventeen times over an immoral relationship.
> 2012.11.05 Syria Mezzeh 11 24 A dozen people are incinerated in a Seif-al-Sham car bomb blast.
> 2012.11.05 Syria al-Yarmouk 18 70 al-Motasem terrorists reportedly target a bus packed with civilians, killing eighteen and injuring bystanders.
> 2012.11.04 Nigeria Borno 3 0 Boko Haram gunmen take down three patrons at a cattle market.
> 2012.11.04 Kenya Garissa 1 10 One person dies from splinter injuries when Islamists toss a grenade at a church.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Sorsorang 3 0 Tehreek-e-Taliban gunmen open fire on a group of Shia believers, killing at least three.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Chinar Kot 1 0 An anti-Taliban tribal activist is gunned down by Mujahideen.
> 2012.11.04 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'insurgents' are suspected of shooting a local civilian four times during a drive-by.
> 2012.11.04 Nigeria Fika 2 0 At least two people are killed when Boko Haram militants attack a police station and primary school.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 Lashkar-e-Jhangvi shoot a Shia man to death in front of his mother and sister.
> 2012.11.03 Iraq Baghdad 1 0 A civilian defense volunteer is kidnapped and executed by al-Qaeda
> 2012.11.03 Jordan Amman 1 0 A young woman's throat is cut by her uncle to claim family honor after she divorced her husband.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Bahawalpur 1 0 A young woman is attacked and killed by her brothers for marrying of her own free will.
> 2012.11.03 Iraq Taji 3 2 Islamic 'insurgents' roll up on a checkpoint and machine-gun three local security personnel.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 Two Shiite victims of a Lashkar-e-Jhangvi attack expire from their injuries.
> 2012.11.03 Thailand Narathiwat 3 8 Muslim car bombers take out three people near a school.
> 2012.11.03 Afghanistan Dand 1 0 Fundamentalists take down a local cop with a roadside bomb.
> 2012.11.03 Egypt al-Arish 3 0 Jihadi gunmen murder three police officers.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Buner 6 3 A Shahid suicide bomber on a motorcycle detonates, killing six others.
> 2012.11.03 Somalia Mogadishu 2 10 Two people at a restaurant are sent to Allah by Fedayeen suicide bombers.
> 2012.11.03 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 63-year-old man is shot off his motorcycle by Islamic 'separatists'.
> 2012.11.03 Afghanistan Mehterlam 1 0 Sunni hardliners assassinate a rival cleric on his way to a seminary.
> 2012.11.02 Sudan Sigili 13 5 Janjaweed militia attack a village and kill over a dozen residents.
> 2012.11.02 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A 70-year-old cleric is shot to death in front of his mosque by hardline rivals.
> 2012.11.02 Afghanistan Gereshk 4 0 Four local cops are gunned down by Taliban terrorists in uniform.
> 2012.11.01 Pakistan Jai 1 1 A 4-year-old girl is killed when Religion of Peace militants fire into her home.
> 2012.11.01 Syria Saraqeb 10 0 Ten captured soldiers are beaten and then executed by Sunni rebels to shouts of 'Allah Akbar'.
> 2012.10.31 Afghanistan Kanjak 1 3 A man is killed and three children injured by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.10.31 Syria Al-Mazzeh 1 2 Sunni rebels plant a bomb near a rival mosque that leaves one dead.
> 2012.10.31 Pakistan Khoi Ratta 1 0 A Muslim couple honor kill their daughter for talking to a man by dousing her with acid.
> 2012.10.31 Jordan Zarqa 1 0 A 22-year-old woman is strangled by her father on suspicion of having 'relations' with a man.
> 2012.10.31 Libya Derna 1 0 Islamists are suspected in the assassination of a former official.
> 2012.10.31 Thailand Pattani 2 4 Muslim gunmen open fire on employees at an 'UnIslamic' gambling site at a fair, killing two.
> 2012.10.31 Iraq Mosul 4 0 Post Eid al-Adha targeted killings leave four Shiites dead.
> 2012.10.31 Pakistan Karachi 4 5 The Tehreek-e-Taliban murder four people in targeted attacks.
> 2012.10.31 Syria Sayyida Zeinab 8 14 Eight people, including two children are killed when Abu Al-Baraa bin Malek terrorists car bomb a Shiite mosque.
> 2012.10.31 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 2 Three women and seven small children are torn to shreds by a Taliban bomb.
> 2012.10.30 Dagestan Derbent 3 0 A 'pro-peace' cleric is assassinated in his car along with his father and brother.
> 2012.10.30 Syria Homs 1 0 An 84-year-old Christian is murdered by Sunnis.
> 2012.10.30 Afghanistan Nahr-e Saraj 2 0 A terrorist dons a police uniform and shoots two British troops in the back.
> 2012.10.30 Somalia Kismayo 4 24 al-Shabaab militants toss a grenade into a tea shop, slaughtering four civilians.
> 2012.10.30 Afghanistan Maruf 6 0 Six civilians in a minivan are sent to Allah by a bomb planted by religious radicals.
> 2012.10.29 Tunisia La Manouba 0 2 Fundamentalists target alcohol vendors, cutting off the fingers of one.
> 2012.10.29 Pakistan Battagram 2 0 A woman and her alleged lover are taken into a house and machine-gunned by a conservative family member.
> 2012.10.29 Somalia Bardale 1 1 Islamists fire into a family home, killing one occupant.
> 2012.10.29 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A famous composer and comedian who poked fun of Islamic fundamentalists is assassinated.
> 2012.10.29 Pakistan Nala 3 0 Lashkar-e-Islam ambush and kill three security personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the religion of peace website. like that isn't aa hate site at all, is it?
> 
> it is asses like you who get sikhs killed.
> 
> well, i will see your religion of peace with a stormfront, and raise you one jew watch. howz that? do you think anyone believes those?
> 
> is that what this board is succumbimg to...some dildoheaded dimwit posting links to hate sites. go right ahead. all you fools are doing is making jews look bad, and that can only help the palestinians.
Click to expand...


Do you even know what sites eots, arty and other idiots on this forum are using ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Baby Omar, who was murdered by Israel, was an 11 month old baby who lived in Gaza, he posed no threat to any person or Nation. He was just an innocent baby! He was a baby created in the image of God, born in Palestine, the same Palestine where Baby Jesus was born,  and he was loved by that God who created him, and loved by Jesus, through whom all men are created!

Jehad Mashhrawi, Omar's young father , a Palestinian man, as Jesus was, worked for the BBC, he was described as usually the last to leave the  Gaza bureau office of the BBC every day. He is described as hard-working but softly spoken, as often staying late, and as "beavering away on a laptop that is rarely out of arm's reach." Jehad is a video editor and photographer and just one of the local Palestinian BBC Arabic Service staff who make the office tick.

But on Wednesday, November 15, only an hour or so after Gaza's latest war erupted, started by Israel, with Israel's killing of Hamas military commander , Ahmed al-Jabari - Jehad burst out of the editing suite screaming, sprinting down the stairs, his head in his hands, and his face ripped with anguish. He had just received a phone call from a friend telling him that the Israeli military had bombed his house and that his 11-month-old baby boy Omar was dead.

Here is a picture of Omar, a beautiful baby,  a picture-book baby, a cheeky, and chunky, and round-faced little boy in denim dungarees, chuckling in a pushchair, he is dark-eyed with a fringe of fine brown hair pushed across his brow.







A fellow worker at the BBC says:

BBC News - Gaza baby 'only knew how to smile'

His father said of him, "He only knew how to smile," struggling to hold back the tears, as he said this. 

"He could say just two words - Baba and Mama," his father went on to say.

On Jehad's phone is the photo above and another photo, a photo of a hideous tiny corpse, Omar's smiling face virtually burnt off, that fine hair appearing to be melted onto his scalp.

Jehad's sister-in-law Heba was also killed. "We still haven't found her head," Jehad said.

His brother, Ahmad, suffered massive burns and died of his injuries in hospital several days later. 

Jehad has another son Ali, four years old, who was slightly injured. He keeps asking where his baby brother has gone."

There were 11 members of the Mashhrawi family, who lived in the tiny breezeblock house in the Sabra district of Gaza City. Five people slept in one room. 

The beds are now only good for charcoal, and the cupboards are full of heaps of burnt children's clothes. 

On the kitchen shelves, there are rows of melted plastic jars full of Palestinian herbs and spices, their shapes distorted as if reflected from a fairground mirror.

And in the entrance hall, a two-foot-wide hole in the flimsy metal ceiling where the missile ripped through.

Here are Photos of the house bombed by Israel, the damage of an Isreali strike that took the life of 11 month old baby Omar, his 19 year old aunt who was 6 months pregnant, and his uncle (initially injured, but since reported as dead) and injuring his 4 year old brother:











Here are more photos of Omar and his family, as they deal with his death and bury the murdered baby.

More Photos:


























Sherri


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Baby Omar, who was murdered by Israel, was an 11 month old baby who lived in Gaza, he posed no threat to any person or Nation. He was just an innocent baby! He was a baby created in the image of God, born in Palestine, the same Palestine where Baby Jesus was born,  and he was loved by that God who created him, and loved by Jesus, through whom all men are created!
> 
> Jehad Mashhrawi, Omar's young father , a Palestinian man, as Jesus was, worked for the BBC, he was described as usually the last to leave the  Gaza bureau office of the BBC every day. He is described as hard-working but softly spoken, as often staying late, and as "beavering away on a laptop that is rarely out of arm's reach." Jehad is a video editor and photographer and just one of the local Palestinian BBC Arabic Service staff who make the office tick.
> 
> But on Wednesday, November 15, only an hour or so after Gaza's latest war erupted, started by Israel, with Israel's killing of Hamas military commander , Ahmed al-Jabari - Jehad burst out of the editing suite screaming, sprinting down the stairs, his head in his hands, and his face ripped with anguish. He had just received a phone call from a friend telling him that the Israeli military had bombed his house and that his 11-month-old baby boy Omar was dead.
> 
> Here is a picture of Omar, a beautiful baby,  a picture-book baby, a cheeky, and chunky, and round-faced little boy in denim dungarees, chuckling in a pushchair, he is dark-eyed with a fringe of fine brown hair pushed across his brow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fellow worker at the BBC says:
> 
> BBC News - Gaza baby 'only knew how to smile'
> 
> His father said of him, "He only knew how to smile," struggling to hold back the tears, as he said this.
> 
> "He could say just two words - Baba and Mama," his father went on to say.
> 
> On Jehad's phone is the photo above and another photo, a photo of a hideous tiny corpse, Omar's smiling face virtually burnt off, that fine hair appearing to be melted onto his scalp.
> 
> Jehad's sister-in-law Heba was also killed. "We still haven't found her head," Jehad said.
> 
> His brother, Ahmad, suffered massive burns and died of his injuries in hospital several days later.
> 
> Jehad has another son Ali, four years old, who was slightly injured. He keeps asking where his baby brother has gone."
> 
> There were 11 members of the Mashhrawi family, who lived in the tiny breezeblock house in the Sabra district of Gaza City. Five people slept in one room.
> 
> The beds are now only good for charcoal, and the cupboards are full of heaps of burnt children's clothes.
> 
> On the kitchen shelves, there are rows of melted plastic jars full of Palestinian herbs and spices, their shapes distorted as if reflected from a fairground mirror.
> 
> And in the entrance hall, a two-foot-wide hole in the flimsy metal ceiling where the missile ripped through.
> 
> Here are Photos of the house bombed by Israel, the damage of an Isreali strike that took the life of 11 month old baby Omar, his 19 year old aunt who was 6 months pregnant, and his uncle (initially injured, but since reported as dead) and injuring his 4 year old brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are more photos of Omar and his family, as they deal with his death and bury the murdered baby.
> 
> More Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri



He holds and cries over a child he most likely got killed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are future terrorists and the only good thing that can be said about the whole situation is that at least they will be in heaven now instead of hell where they would be once they grew up to be muslims like their families.  EVERY one of these kids is dead because their fathers, brothers, uncles, grandfathers, mothers, aunts, neighbors and friends think they have a command from the fasle god allah to murder Jews.  Don't tell me about satan you poc, you support those who worship satan disguised as the false god allah you don't know God, you don't know Jesus, you do know your father, the father of all lies, quite well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 16:23-27
> 
> 23 Jesus turned and said to Peter, &#8220;Get behind me, Satan! You are a stumbling block to me; you do not have in mind the concerns of God, but merely human concerns.&#8221;
> 
> 24 Then Jesus said to his disciples, &#8220;Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me. 25 For whoever wants to save their life[f] will lose it, but whoever loses their life for me will find it. 26 What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul? 27 For the Son of Man is going to come in his Father&#8217;s glory with his angels, and then he will reward each person according to what they have done.
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hearing the scriptures coming from your mouth is like seeing clear spring water coming out of a feces lined sewer pipe.  You don't know Jesus.   By the way, Jesus, upon His return, will fill the 180 mile long Kidron valley with the blood of the muslims and their allies up to the height of a horses bridle.
Click to expand...


John 12:44-50

44 Then Jesus cried out, &#8220;Whoever believes in me does not believe in me only, but in the one who sent me. 45 The one who looks at me is seeing the one who sent me. 46 I have come into the world as a light, so that no one who believes in me should stay in darkness.

47 &#8220;If anyone hears my words but does not keep them, I do not judge that person. For I did not come to judge the world, but to save the world. 48 There is a judge for the one who rejects me and does not accept my words; the very words I have spoken will condemn them at the last day. 49 For I did not speak on my own, but the Father who sent me commanded me to say all that I have spoken. 50 I know that his command leads to eternal life. So whatever I say is just what the Father has told me to say.&#8221;

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=john 12&version=NIV


----------



## skye

Sherri ...Sherri... Sherri .... you are getting worse everyday!  I worry about you!!!


----------



## toastman

Sherri is the DEFINITION of DEMENTED .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Omar, who was murdered by Israel, was an 11 month old baby who lived in Gaza, he posed no threat to any person or Nation. He was just an innocent baby! He was a baby created in the image of God, born in Palestine, the same Palestine where Baby Jesus was born,  and he was loved by that God who created him, and loved by Jesus, through whom all men are created!
> 
> Jehad Mashhrawi, Omar's young father , a Palestinian man, as Jesus was, worked for the BBC, he was described as usually the last to leave the  Gaza bureau office of the BBC every day. He is described as hard-working but softly spoken, as often staying late, and as "beavering away on a laptop that is rarely out of arm's reach." Jehad is a video editor and photographer and just one of the local Palestinian BBC Arabic Service staff who make the office tick.
> 
> But on Wednesday, November 15, only an hour or so after Gaza's latest war erupted, started by Israel, with Israel's killing of Hamas military commander , Ahmed al-Jabari - Jehad burst out of the editing suite screaming, sprinting down the stairs, his head in his hands, and his face ripped with anguish. He had just received a phone call from a friend telling him that the Israeli military had bombed his house and that his 11-month-old baby boy Omar was dead.
> 
> Here is a picture of Omar, a beautiful baby,  a picture-book baby, a cheeky, and chunky, and round-faced little boy in denim dungarees, chuckling in a pushchair, he is dark-eyed with a fringe of fine brown hair pushed across his brow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fellow worker at the BBC says:
> 
> BBC News - Gaza baby 'only knew how to smile'
> 
> His father said of him, "He only knew how to smile," struggling to hold back the tears, as he said this.
> 
> "He could say just two words - Baba and Mama," his father went on to say.
> 
> On Jehad's phone is the photo above and another photo, a photo of a hideous tiny corpse, Omar's smiling face virtually burnt off, that fine hair appearing to be melted onto his scalp.
> 
> Jehad's sister-in-law Heba was also killed. "We still haven't found her head," Jehad said.
> 
> His brother, Ahmad, suffered massive burns and died of his injuries in hospital several days later.
> 
> Jehad has another son Ali, four years old, who was slightly injured. He keeps asking where his baby brother has gone."
> 
> There were 11 members of the Mashhrawi family, who lived in the tiny breezeblock house in the Sabra district of Gaza City. Five people slept in one room.
> 
> The beds are now only good for charcoal, and the cupboards are full of heaps of burnt children's clothes.
> 
> On the kitchen shelves, there are rows of melted plastic jars full of Palestinian herbs and spices, their shapes distorted as if reflected from a fairground mirror.
> 
> And in the entrance hall, a two-foot-wide hole in the flimsy metal ceiling where the missile ripped through.
> 
> Here are Photos of the house bombed by Israel, the damage of an Isreali strike that took the life of 11 month old baby Omar, his 19 year old aunt who was 6 months pregnant, and his uncle (initially injured, but since reported as dead) and injuring his 4 year old brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are more photos of Omar and his family, as they deal with his death and bury the murdered baby.
> 
> More Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He holds and cries over a child he most likely got killed.
Click to expand...


From The Sermon On The Mount, the words of Jesus,

The Beatitudes

He said:


3 &#8220;Blessed are the poor in spirit,
    for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
4 Blessed are those who mourn,
    for they will be comforted.
5 Blessed are the meek,
    for they will inherit the earth.
6 Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness,
    for they will be filled.
7 Blessed are the merciful,
    for they will be shown mercy.
8 Blessed are the pure in heart,
    for they will see God.
9 Blessed are the peacemakers,
    for they will be called children of God.
10 Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness,
    for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

11 &#8220;Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. 12 Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you

Matthew 5:1-12

I thank you for your Hate, from your Hate flow Blessings to its recipients, whether that is me or children whose deaths you find joy in or their families or all who loved them or all the people of Palestine who struggle for freedom from Occupation!

Sherri


----------



## skye

Sherri please control yourself !! Have you completely taken leave of your senses?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> Sherri please control yourself !! Have you completely taken leave of your senses?



Get a brain!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are future terrorists and the only good thing that can be said about the whole situation is that at least they will be in heaven now instead of hell where they would be once they grew up to be muslims like their families.  EVERY one of these kids is dead because their fathers, brothers, uncles, grandfathers, mothers, aunts, neighbors and friends think they have a command from the fasle god allah to murder Jews.  Don't tell me about satan you poc, you support those who worship satan disguised as the false god allah you don't know God, you don't know Jesus, you do know your father, the father of all lies, quite well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 16:23-27
> 
> 
> 23 Jesus turned and said to Peter, Get behind me, Satan! You are a stumbling block to me; you do not have in mind the concerns of God, but merely human concerns.
> 
> 24 Then Jesus said to his disciples, Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me. 25 For whoever wants to save their life[f] will lose it, but whoever loses their life for me will find it. 26 What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul? 27 For the Son of Man is going to come in his Fathers glory with
> his angels, and then he will reward each person according to what they have done.
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok  sherri----you did a cut a paste from the "new testament"    How is
> that cut and paste related to the fact that there were and are people
> who justify   the murders of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS  in the name
> of the persons mentioned in your cut and paste---who are allegedly
> "quoted"      In fact the cut and paste you have chosen is  NEITHER
> HERE NOR THERE----       while you are playing biblical scholar---
> perhaps you can explain to me why  Jesus would address Peter as
> "SATAN"-------try-----LOL------this should be fun
Click to expand...


I cannot help anyone see or understand the words of Jesus who does not have their minds and hearts in the right place,  to see or understand, as is true of you!

Sherri


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri please control yourself !! Have you completely taken leave of your senses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a brain!
Click to expand...



That's exactly the problem Sherri, I do have one!

And you are becoming more and more obsessed   with what  is , by and large  untrue propaganda!


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 16:23-27
> 
> 
> 23 Jesus turned and said to Peter, Get behind me, Satan! You are a stumbling block to me; you do not have in mind the concerns of God, but merely human concerns.
> 
> 24 Then Jesus said to his disciples, Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me. 25 For whoever wants to save their life[f] will lose it, but whoever loses their life for me will find it. 26 What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul? 27 For the Son of Man is going to come in his Fathers glory with
> his angels, and then he will reward each person according to what they have done.
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok  sherri----you did a cut a paste from the "new testament"    How is
> that cut and paste related to the fact that there were and are people
> who justify   the murders of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS  in the name
> of the persons mentioned in your cut and paste---who are allegedly
> "quoted"      In fact the cut and paste you have chosen is  NEITHER
> HERE NOR THERE----       while you are playing biblical scholar---
> perhaps you can explain to me why  Jesus would address Peter as
> "SATAN"-------try-----LOL------this should be fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot help anyone see or understand the words of Jesus who does not have their minds and hearts in the right place,  to see or understand, as is true of you!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


How nauseatingly pompous.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri please control yourself !! Have you completely taken leave of your senses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a brain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the problem Sherri, I do have one!
> 
> And you are becoming more and more obsessed   with what  is , by and large  untrue propaganda!
Click to expand...

All you do is defend , with few words, child murders, get a brain and a conscience, too! Contribute something better to our world, than defending Israels murders of the children of Palestine!


----------



## theliq

jtpr312 said:


> List of Islamic Terror Attacks For the Past 30 Days
> 
> Date Country City Killed Injured Description
> 2012.11.28 Afghanistan Quro 5 0 Five civilians are kidnapped by the Taliban and executed.
> 2012.11.28 Iraq Tarmiyah 7 0 Four young children are among a family of seven massacred in their home by al-Qaeda.
> 2012.11.28 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot a Buddhist man to death.
> 2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 7 21 Seven Shiite worshippers are taken out by an Islamic Army of Iraq car bomb outside their mosque.
> 2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 9 20 Nine Shiites are slaughtered by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.11.26 Afghanistan Khost 2 19 Two civilians bleed to death following remote detonation of a Taliban bomb on a bicycle.
> 2012.11.26 Nigeria Barkinladi 10 3 Fundamentalists fire into a bar selling alcohol, killing at least ten patrons.
> 2012.11.25 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 6 90 Six more innocents are pulled apart when a second Shiite religious procession is hit with a Sunni bombing.
> 2012.11.25 Nigeria Jaji 15 30 Two suicide bombers massacre fifteen worshippers at a Protestant church.
> 2012.11.25 Iraq Kirkuk 1 1 Mujahideen take out a 13-year-old boy with an IED.
> 2012.11.25 Somalia Kismayo 1 2 A woman is torn to pieces by an al-Shabaab bomb.
> 2012.11.24 Yemen Sanaa 4 10 A rocket fired at Shiites celebrating a religious holiday sends at least four straight to Allah.
> 2012.11.24 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 10 22 Four children are among ten members of a Shia funeral procession disassembled by Religion of Peace rival bombers.
> 2012.11.23 Afghanistan Maidan Shar 3 90 A Fedayeen suicide bomber kills three others, including a woman.
> 2012.11.22 Nigeria Maiduguri 18 12 Three young children are among eighteen people murdered by Boko Haram in a series of terror attacks.
> 2012.11.22 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A female Buddhist school principal dies from injuries after being hit by automatic weapons fire in a target attack.
> 2012.11.22 Nigeria Bichi 4 2 Angry Muslims riot, burn churches and kills four Christians over a rumor of blasphemy concerning a t-shirt.
> 2012.11.21 Afghanistan Kabul 2 3 A Shahid suicide bomber sends two Afghans to Allah.
> 2012.11.21 Dagestan Shamilkala 3 1 Islamic 'insurgents' plant a bomb at a bank that kills two disposal experts and a civilian.
> 2012.11.21 Pakistan Rawalpindi 23 62 Children are among the casualties when a Shahid suicide bomber plows into a Shiite procession and detonates, killing dozens.
> 2012.11.21 Pakistan Karachi 2 17 A suicide bombing is among two bomb blasts outside a Shiite mosque that leave two innocents dead.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Jamrud 1 1 A truck driver is shot in the head by Taliban militants.
> 2012.11.20 Israel Eshkol 2 23 Two Israelis are killed during a Hamas rocket attack.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba gunmen pick off a Shia civilian.
> 2012.11.20 Iraq Baghdad 3 26 Sectarian attacks leave three dead and two dozen injured.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Kulachi 1 0 A tribal elder is shot to death by Muslim extremists.
> 2012.11.20 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A government official is shot in the head by suspected Islamists.
> 2012.11.19 Syria Barad 20 0 al-Nusrah claims a suicide bombing that leaves twenty dead.
> 2012.11.19 Pakistan Charmang 1 2 Rockets fired by Islamic militants crush a 6-year-old girl.
> 2012.11.18 India Jammu 1 5 One person is killed when fundamentalists throw a grenade into a wine shop.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Shin Qamar 3 3 Three laborers bleed to death following a Taliban bombing attack at a construction site.
> 2012.11.18 Iraq Balad 7 25 Seven Shiite pilgrims are sent straight to Allah by Sunni bus bombers.
> 2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 3 35 Three people are killed when Muslim militants set off a bomb at a railway station.
> 2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 A woman is killed, and her son injured, when Islamic 'insurgents' open fire on a plantation.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Mir Ali 2 7 Religious extremists plant a bomb that leaves two local soldiers dead.
> 2012.11.18 Nigeria Kano 1 0 A prominent politician is assassinated by Boko Haram gunmen while sitting at a restaurant.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Abbas 3 23 A bomb targeting Shiites goes off outside a mosque, killing three people, including a woman.
> 2012.11.18 Yemen Ataq 1 0 A local soldier is kidnapped by al-Qaeda, tortured to death and then dumped at his family's house.
> 2012.11.18 Kenya Garissa 3 0 Three Kenyan soldiers are murdered by suspected Islamic radicals.
> 2012.11.18 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda is suspected of shooting an intelligence officer to death.
> 2012.11.18 Iraq Khalis 3 16 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders three Iraqis.
> 2012.11.18 Kenya Nairobi 10 30 An al-Shabaab bomber slaughters ten minibus passengers
> 2012.11.18 Nigeria Maiduguri 1 0 An 70-year-old retired Protestant pastor is executed in cold blood by Islamic extremists.
> 2012.11.17 Indonesia Bireuen 3 10 Three 'heretics' are hacked to death by a mainstream mob.
> 2012.11.17 Thailand Yala 1 20 Islamists kill a woman with a motorcycle bomb.
> 2012.11.17 Syria Aleppo 1 4 One person is killed by a Fedayeen suicide bomber.
> 2012.11.16 Nigeria Maiduguri 3 0 Three Christian traders are shot to death by Boko Haram.
> 2012.11.16 Yemen Zinjibar 3 4 Three civilians are ripped to pieces by a Shahid suicide bomber.
> 2012.11.16 Afghanistan Dawlat Abad 19 16 Six children and seven women are among nineteen members of a wedding party slaughtered by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.11.16 Syria Aleppo 20 60 Sunnis detonate a bomb outside an Orthodox church that leaves at least twenty dead.
> 2012.11.16 Somalia Barawa 1 0 A Christian convert is beheaded for leaving the Religion of Peace.
> 2012.11.15 India Srinagar 2 3 Hizb-ul-Mujahideen fundamentalists fire into a store selling alcohol, killing a hotel employee and a patron.
> 2012.11.15 Nigeria Madauchi-Zonkwa 5 0 Muslim radicals are suspected in the slaughter and burning of a Christian family in their home.
> 2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 46-year-old man is assassinated in front of his home in a Muslim drive-by.
> 2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot the 49-year-owner of a rubber farm three times in the head.
> 2012.11.15 Israel Kiryat Malach 3 3 Two babies and a child are among the casualties when Hamas fires a rocket into an apartment building.
> 2012.11.14 Afghanistan Farah 2 0 Two drivers are burned alive when Islamic fundamentalists torch a fuel truck.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Hawijah 4 5 Municipal street cleaners are among the victims of an al-Qaeda bomb blast at a commercial district.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A mosque official is gunned down by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.14 Afghanistan Logar 2 0 Two young local men are dragged from their car and brutally shot to death by the Taliban.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Kirkuk 5 34 Five children are disassembled by Islamic Army of Iraq bombers at a Kurdish neighborhood.
> 2012.11.14 Thailand Yala 1 0 A religious leader is gunned down by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 A Shia teenager is shot to death by Sunnis.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Hillah 7 44 At least seven people are pulled into pieces when al-Qaeda detonate a car bomb near a crowded marketplace.
> 2012.11.14 India Nowgam 3 2 Three border guards are killed when Islamic militants from Pakistan open fire.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Kut 3 15 Three civilians at a restaurant are blown to bits by 'insurgent' bombers.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Bahadurabad 1 0 A Sunni seminary teacher is assassinated by sectarian Jihadis.
> 2012.11.13 Afghanistan Kabul 1 3 The Taliban fire a rocket at an airport, killing a local civilian.
> 2012.11.13 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists take down a Shiite with four bullets to the head.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot a 52-year-old civilian several times in the head and body.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim militants shoot a 52-year-old man to death.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 58-year-old villager is machine-gunned by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.
> 2012.11.13 Nigeria Maiduguri 2 0 Islamists murder two in their homes, including a university lecturer.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 63-year-old man is murdered in front of his wife by Muslim terrorists.
> 2012.11.12 Pakistan Bolan 4 1 Four religious minorities lose their lives in a targeted killing by Sunni radicals.
> 2012.11.12 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 A cleric is among two Sunnis killed by suspected Shia militants.
> 2012.11.12 Iraq Muqdadiya 2 3 Two Iraqis are taken down by a roadside bomb.
> 2012.11.12 Afghanistan Akazai 4 2 A brutal landmine attack by Sunni hardliners leaves four local security personnel dead.
> 2012.11.12 Somalia Baidoa 3 3 At least three civilians are killed during an al-Shabaab ambush.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Sultanabad 1 0 A prayer leader is murdered in his own mosque by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Sabari 6 0 A mother and newborn child are among a family of six exterminated by Islamists on their way home from the hospital.
> 2012.11.11 Lebanon Sidon 3 7 Hezbollah attacks supporters of a rival cleric, killing three.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Helmand 3 0 Three civilians are taken out by a Taliban landmine.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Faisalabad 2 0 Two woman are 'honor killed' by their families for unIslamic behavior.
> 2012.11.11 Israel Sderot 0 4 Islamic Jihad rocket fire into a neighborhood leaves four Israeli casualties.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Khakrez 2 0 Two civilians on foot are blown into pieces by a Taliban bomb.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists shoot a Shiite four times at a market.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Organi Town 3 2 A Shia father and his two sons are sent to Allah by Sunni gunmen at their repair shop.
> 2012.11.11 Dagestan Levashi 1 0 A moderate Muslim cleric is murdered by his more radical co-religionists.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 6 9 Six Sunni seminary students are machine-gunned at a tea shop by angry Shiites.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 A Hazara religious minority is shot to death by Sunni radicals.
> 2012.11.10 Syria Daraa 24 9 Suicide car bombers kill about two dozen Syrian troops at their base.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Mochiwala 1 0 A woman is killed in her home by an uncle on suspicion of extra-marital sex.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Kamalia 1 0 A teenager is hacked to death with an axe by her father for unIslamic behavior.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 2 2 Four Shiites riding in a cab are sprayed with bullets by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.10 Israel Ashkelon 0 3 A border guard is blinded by Palestinian terrorists.
> 2012.11.10 Iraq Hillah 2 0 A woman and child are killed in their home by Jihadi bombers.
> 2012.11.10 Nigeria Gaidam 5 0 Five Christian iron welders are slaughtered in their own home by Boko Haram gunmen.
> 2012.11.10 Nigeria Gwange 1 0 Islamists shoot a refrigerator repair man to death in his shop.
> 2012.11.09 Pakistan Beaver Ridge Canaan 1 0 A Hazara Shia is murdered in a sectarian attack.
> 2012.11.09 Iraq Mosul 2 1 Muslim 'insurgents' invade a home and shoot an old woman and her grandson to death.
> 2012.11.09 Nigeria Damaturu 3 0 Boko Haram ambush and kill three police officers.
> 2012.11.09 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A Shia scholar is gunned down by Sipah-e-Sahaba radicals.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Badpakh 5 1 Sunni hardliners detonate a bomb that ends the lives of five local security personnel.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Kandahar 3 2 A Fedayeen suicide bomber takes out three Afghans.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 7 Women and children are amply represented among the victims of a roadside bombing against a wedding party by religious radicals.
> 2012.11.08 Nigeria Kachin 2 0 A man and his wife are murdered in their home by Muslim raiders.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 3 20 A Shahid suicide bomber rams a government building because the occupants are 'doing nothing to serve Islam'.
> 2012.11.08 Dagestan Makhachkala 1 7 A Muslim sniper murders a local cop.
> 2012.11.08 Syria Damascus 3 24 Sunnis set off a car bomb outside a Shiite mosque that kills three worshippers.
> 2012.11.08 Iraq Mohmoudiya 3 7 Sunni bombers target their sectarian rivals in a residential area, killing three.
> 2012.11.08 Iraq Hillah 1 9 The Islamic Army of Iraq car-bombs a commercial district, killing a bystander.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 The 35-year-old owner of a pet shop is murdered by sectarian fundamentalists.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Zabul 2 0 Two boys, ages 12 and 14, are pulled into pieces by Religion of Peace bombers.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Orangi 2 0 An uncle and nephew are shot to death by Sunnis because they are Shia.
> 2012.11.08 Iran Tehran 1 0 A 'secular' blogger is abducted off the street and tortured to death.
> 2012.11.07 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda assassinate a government official.
> 2012.11.07 Nigeria Benisheikh 2 0 Two Chinese engineers are murdered by suspected Islamist gunmen.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Ajab Khan Chowk 1 14 One person bleeds to death following a Taliban bomb attack on a market.
> 2012.11.07 Iraq Mosul 2 21 Sunni car bombers obliterate two religious minorities.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Karachi 5 0 Five Shia civilians are picked off by Sipah-e-Sahaba snipers in three shootings.
> 2012.11.07 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A guard is killed when Islamic militia set off a car bomb near the parliament.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Peshawar 6 36 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders six others along a crowded street.
> 2012.11.07 Egypt Sohaj 2 0 A conservative family regains its honor by murdering a wayward daughter and her boyfriend.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Musharraf Colony 3 0 A father and son are among three Shiites kidnapped by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi and tortured to death.
> 2012.11.07 Nigeria Mubi 2 5 Children are among the casualties when Islamists set off a bomb along a city street.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Hub 1 0 Wahhabis are blamed for the murder of a Shiite.
> 2012.11.06 Syria Qudsaya 19 40 A Sunni car bomb in a Shia neighborhood leaves nineteen dead.
> 2012.11.06 Syria Damascus 3 7 Sunnis target a Shiite residential district with mortars, killing at least three.
> 2012.11.06 Iraq Taji 33 56 Nearly three dozen Iraqis are dismantled by a Shahid suicide car bomber.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Hangu 1 5 Mullah Nabi Hanfi terrorists storm a home, shoot the father to death and then beat his wife and children.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Quetta 6 2 Three minority Shiites are shot to death in two sectarian attacks.
> 2012.11.06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot and kill a 31-year-old man riding on a motorcycle.
> 2012.11.05 Saudi Arabia Sharurah 2 0 Recently-released Islamic militants ambush and murder two border guards.
> 2012.11.05 Pakistan Mir Ali 3 0 Three local tribesmen are ambushed and killed by local Taliban.
> 2012.11.05 Iraq Baghdad 4 8 Sunnis bomb a market near a Shiite mosque, killing four shoppers.
> 2012.11.05 Pakistan Saddar 2 0 Sectarian Jihadis shoot two Shia to death in their car, including a scholar.
> 2012.11.05 Bahrain Manama 2 1 Five bombs planted by Shia militants linked to Hezbollah leave two dead.
> 2012.11.05 Syria Sahl al-Ghab 50 12 An Islamist group claims that fifty people were killed by a Shahid suicide bomb attack on an attack on a 'rural development center.'
> 2012.11.05 Jordan Ruseifa 1 0 Three brothers are accused of stabbing their married sister seventeen times over an immoral relationship.
> 2012.11.05 Syria Mezzeh 11 24 A dozen people are incinerated in a Seif-al-Sham car bomb blast.
> 2012.11.05 Syria al-Yarmouk 18 70 al-Motasem terrorists reportedly target a bus packed with civilians, killing eighteen and injuring bystanders.
> 2012.11.04 Nigeria Borno 3 0 Boko Haram gunmen take down three patrons at a cattle market.
> 2012.11.04 Kenya Garissa 1 10 One person dies from splinter injuries when Islamists toss a grenade at a church.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Sorsorang 3 0 Tehreek-e-Taliban gunmen open fire on a group of Shia believers, killing at least three.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Chinar Kot 1 0 An anti-Taliban tribal activist is gunned down by Mujahideen.
> 2012.11.04 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'insurgents' are suspected of shooting a local civilian four times during a drive-by.
> 2012.11.04 Nigeria Fika 2 0 At least two people are killed when Boko Haram militants attack a police station and primary school.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 Lashkar-e-Jhangvi shoot a Shia man to death in front of his mother and sister.
> 2012.11.03 Iraq Baghdad 1 0 A civilian defense volunteer is kidnapped and executed by al-Qaeda
> 2012.11.03 Jordan Amman 1 0 A young woman's throat is cut by her uncle to claim family honor after she divorced her husband.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Bahawalpur 1 0 A young woman is attacked and killed by her brothers for marrying of her own free will.
> 2012.11.03 Iraq Taji 3 2 Islamic 'insurgents' roll up on a checkpoint and machine-gun three local security personnel.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 Two Shiite victims of a Lashkar-e-Jhangvi attack expire from their injuries.
> 2012.11.03 Thailand Narathiwat 3 8 Muslim car bombers take out three people near a school.
> 2012.11.03 Afghanistan Dand 1 0 Fundamentalists take down a local cop with a roadside bomb.
> 2012.11.03 Egypt al-Arish 3 0 Jihadi gunmen murder three police officers.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Buner 6 3 A Shahid suicide bomber on a motorcycle detonates, killing six others.
> 2012.11.03 Somalia Mogadishu 2 10 Two people at a restaurant are sent to Allah by Fedayeen suicide bombers.
> 2012.11.03 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 63-year-old man is shot off his motorcycle by Islamic 'separatists'.
> 2012.11.03 Afghanistan Mehterlam 1 0 Sunni hardliners assassinate a rival cleric on his way to a seminary.
> 2012.11.02 Sudan Sigili 13 5 Janjaweed militia attack a village and kill over a dozen residents.
> 2012.11.02 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A 70-year-old cleric is shot to death in front of his mosque by hardline rivals.
> 2012.11.02 Afghanistan Gereshk 4 0 Four local cops are gunned down by Taliban terrorists in uniform.
> 2012.11.01 Pakistan Jai 1 1 A 4-year-old girl is killed when Religion of Peace militants fire into her home.
> 2012.11.01 Syria Saraqeb 10 0 Ten captured soldiers are beaten and then executed by Sunni rebels to shouts of 'Allah Akbar'.
> 2012.10.31 Afghanistan Kanjak 1 3 A man is killed and three children injured by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.10.31 Syria Al-Mazzeh 1 2 Sunni rebels plant a bomb near a rival mosque that leaves one dead.
> 2012.10.31 Pakistan Khoi Ratta 1 0 A Muslim couple honor kill their daughter for talking to a man by dousing her with acid.
> 2012.10.31 Jordan Zarqa 1 0 A 22-year-old woman is strangled by her father on suspicion of having 'relations' with a man.
> 2012.10.31 Libya Derna 1 0 Islamists are suspected in the assassination of a former official.
> 2012.10.31 Thailand Pattani 2 4 Muslim gunmen open fire on employees at an 'UnIslamic' gambling site at a fair, killing two.
> 2012.10.31 Iraq Mosul 4 0 Post Eid al-Adha targeted killings leave four Shiites dead.
> 2012.10.31 Pakistan Karachi 4 5 The Tehreek-e-Taliban murder four people in targeted attacks.
> 2012.10.31 Syria Sayyida Zeinab 8 14 Eight people, including two children are killed when Abu Al-Baraa bin Malek terrorists car bomb a Shiite mosque.
> 2012.10.31 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 2 Three women and seven small children are torn to shreds by a Taliban bomb.
> 2012.10.30 Dagestan Derbent 3 0 A 'pro-peace' cleric is assassinated in his car along with his father and brother.
> 2012.10.30 Syria Homs 1 0 An 84-year-old Christian is murdered by Sunnis.
> 2012.10.30 Afghanistan Nahr-e Saraj 2 0 A terrorist dons a police uniform and shoots two British troops in the back.
> 2012.10.30 Somalia Kismayo 4 24 al-Shabaab militants toss a grenade into a tea shop, slaughtering four civilians.
> 2012.10.30 Afghanistan Maruf 6 0 Six civilians in a minivan are sent to Allah by a bomb planted by religious radicals.
> 2012.10.29 Tunisia La Manouba 0 2 Fundamentalists target alcohol vendors, cutting off the fingers of one.
> 2012.10.29 Pakistan Battagram 2 0 A woman and her alleged lover are taken into a house and machine-gunned by a conservative family member.
> 2012.10.29 Somalia Bardale 1 1 Islamists fire into a family home, killing one occupant.
> 2012.10.29 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A famous composer and comedian who poked fun of Islamic fundamentalists is assassinated.
> 2012.10.29 Pakistan Nala 3 0 Lashkar-e-Islam ambush and kill three security personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/



O DEAR,LIKE ME TO GO THROUGH THE ISRAELI BANALIY,THE CHRISTIAN MURDERS OF CHRISTIANS<JEWS<ISLAMIST<AFRICAN AMERICANS AND SO ON,this post is being diverted by stupid comment NOT AT ALL RELEVANT TO THIS THREAD.the


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok  sherri----you did a cut a paste from the "new testament"    How is
> that cut and paste related to the fact that there were and are people
> who justify   the murders of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS  in the name
> of the persons mentioned in your cut and paste---who are allegedly
> "quoted"      In fact the cut and paste you have chosen is  NEITHER
> HERE NOR THERE----       while you are playing biblical scholar---
> perhaps you can explain to me why  Jesus would address Peter as
> "SATAN"-------try-----LOL------this should be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot help anyone see or understand the words of Jesus who does not have their minds and hearts in the right place,  to see or understand, as is true of you!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How nauseatingly pompous.
Click to expand...


For you, Hollie, 

13 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You shut the door of the kingdom of heaven in peoples faces. You yourselves do not enter, nor will you let those enter who are trying to. [14] *

Matthew 23: 13

Sherri*


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbeBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> This list is false and decieving
> Even anti-Israel Goldstones commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of the names above were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in Shiffa hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!
> 
> Stop the Zionist lies!
> 
> Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
Click to expand...


Jesus was a ZIONIST....NOW I KNOW YOU ARE MAD


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

theliq said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of Islamic Terror Attacks For the Past 30 Days
> 
> Date Country City Killed Injured Description
> 2012.11.28 Afghanistan Quro 5 0 Five civilians are kidnapped by the Taliban and executed.
> 2012.11.28 Iraq Tarmiyah 7 0 Four young children are among a family of seven massacred in their home by al-Qaeda.
> 2012.11.28 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot a Buddhist man to death.
> 2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 7 21 Seven Shiite worshippers are taken out by an Islamic Army of Iraq car bomb outside their mosque.
> 2012.11.27 Iraq Baghdad 9 20 Nine Shiites are slaughtered by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.11.26 Afghanistan Khost 2 19 Two civilians bleed to death following remote detonation of a Taliban bomb on a bicycle.
> 2012.11.26 Nigeria Barkinladi 10 3 Fundamentalists fire into a bar selling alcohol, killing at least ten patrons.
> 2012.11.25 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 6 90 Six more innocents are pulled apart when a second Shiite religious procession is hit with a Sunni bombing.
> 2012.11.25 Nigeria Jaji 15 30 Two suicide bombers massacre fifteen worshippers at a Protestant church.
> 2012.11.25 Iraq Kirkuk 1 1 Mujahideen take out a 13-year-old boy with an IED.
> 2012.11.25 Somalia Kismayo 1 2 A woman is torn to pieces by an al-Shabaab bomb.
> 2012.11.24 Yemen Sanaa 4 10 A rocket fired at Shiites celebrating a religious holiday sends at least four straight to Allah.
> 2012.11.24 Pakistan Dera Ismail Khan 10 22 Four children are among ten members of a Shia funeral procession disassembled by Religion of Peace rival bombers.
> 2012.11.23 Afghanistan Maidan Shar 3 90 A Fedayeen suicide bomber kills three others, including a woman.
> 2012.11.22 Nigeria Maiduguri 18 12 Three young children are among eighteen people murdered by Boko Haram in a series of terror attacks.
> 2012.11.22 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A female Buddhist school principal dies from injuries after being hit by automatic weapons fire in a target attack.
> 2012.11.22 Nigeria Bichi 4 2 Angry Muslims riot, burn churches and kills four Christians over a rumor of blasphemy concerning a t-shirt.
> 2012.11.21 Afghanistan Kabul 2 3 A Shahid suicide bomber sends two Afghans to Allah.
> 2012.11.21 Dagestan Shamilkala 3 1 Islamic 'insurgents' plant a bomb at a bank that kills two disposal experts and a civilian.
> 2012.11.21 Pakistan Rawalpindi 23 62 Children are among the casualties when a Shahid suicide bomber plows into a Shiite procession and detonates, killing dozens.
> 2012.11.21 Pakistan Karachi 2 17 A suicide bombing is among two bomb blasts outside a Shiite mosque that leave two innocents dead.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Jamrud 1 1 A truck driver is shot in the head by Taliban militants.
> 2012.11.20 Israel Eshkol 2 23 Two Israelis are killed during a Hamas rocket attack.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba gunmen pick off a Shia civilian.
> 2012.11.20 Iraq Baghdad 3 26 Sectarian attacks leave three dead and two dozen injured.
> 2012.11.20 Pakistan Kulachi 1 0 A tribal elder is shot to death by Muslim extremists.
> 2012.11.20 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A government official is shot in the head by suspected Islamists.
> 2012.11.19 Syria Barad 20 0 al-Nusrah claims a suicide bombing that leaves twenty dead.
> 2012.11.19 Pakistan Charmang 1 2 Rockets fired by Islamic militants crush a 6-year-old girl.
> 2012.11.18 India Jammu 1 5 One person is killed when fundamentalists throw a grenade into a wine shop.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Shin Qamar 3 3 Three laborers bleed to death following a Taliban bombing attack at a construction site.
> 2012.11.18 Iraq Balad 7 25 Seven Shiite pilgrims are sent straight to Allah by Sunni bus bombers.
> 2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 3 35 Three people are killed when Muslim militants set off a bomb at a railway station.
> 2012.11.18 Thailand Narathiwat 1 1 A woman is killed, and her son injured, when Islamic 'insurgents' open fire on a plantation.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Mir Ali 2 7 Religious extremists plant a bomb that leaves two local soldiers dead.
> 2012.11.18 Nigeria Kano 1 0 A prominent politician is assassinated by Boko Haram gunmen while sitting at a restaurant.
> 2012.11.18 Pakistan Abbas 3 23 A bomb targeting Shiites goes off outside a mosque, killing three people, including a woman.
> 2012.11.18 Yemen Ataq 1 0 A local soldier is kidnapped by al-Qaeda, tortured to death and then dumped at his family's house.
> 2012.11.18 Kenya Garissa 3 0 Three Kenyan soldiers are murdered by suspected Islamic radicals.
> 2012.11.18 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda is suspected of shooting an intelligence officer to death.
> 2012.11.18 Iraq Khalis 3 16 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders three Iraqis.
> 2012.11.18 Kenya Nairobi 10 30 An al-Shabaab bomber slaughters ten minibus passengers
> 2012.11.18 Nigeria Maiduguri 1 0 An 70-year-old retired Protestant pastor is executed in cold blood by Islamic extremists.
> 2012.11.17 Indonesia Bireuen 3 10 Three 'heretics' are hacked to death by a mainstream mob.
> 2012.11.17 Thailand Yala 1 20 Islamists kill a woman with a motorcycle bomb.
> 2012.11.17 Syria Aleppo 1 4 One person is killed by a Fedayeen suicide bomber.
> 2012.11.16 Nigeria Maiduguri 3 0 Three Christian traders are shot to death by Boko Haram.
> 2012.11.16 Yemen Zinjibar 3 4 Three civilians are ripped to pieces by a Shahid suicide bomber.
> 2012.11.16 Afghanistan Dawlat Abad 19 16 Six children and seven women are among nineteen members of a wedding party slaughtered by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.11.16 Syria Aleppo 20 60 Sunnis detonate a bomb outside an Orthodox church that leaves at least twenty dead.
> 2012.11.16 Somalia Barawa 1 0 A Christian convert is beheaded for leaving the Religion of Peace.
> 2012.11.15 India Srinagar 2 3 Hizb-ul-Mujahideen fundamentalists fire into a store selling alcohol, killing a hotel employee and a patron.
> 2012.11.15 Nigeria Madauchi-Zonkwa 5 0 Muslim radicals are suspected in the slaughter and burning of a Christian family in their home.
> 2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 46-year-old man is assassinated in front of his home in a Muslim drive-by.
> 2012.11.15 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot the 49-year-owner of a rubber farm three times in the head.
> 2012.11.15 Israel Kiryat Malach 3 3 Two babies and a child are among the casualties when Hamas fires a rocket into an apartment building.
> 2012.11.14 Afghanistan Farah 2 0 Two drivers are burned alive when Islamic fundamentalists torch a fuel truck.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Hawijah 4 5 Municipal street cleaners are among the victims of an al-Qaeda bomb blast at a commercial district.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A mosque official is gunned down by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.14 Afghanistan Logar 2 0 Two young local men are dragged from their car and brutally shot to death by the Taliban.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Kirkuk 5 34 Five children are disassembled by Islamic Army of Iraq bombers at a Kurdish neighborhood.
> 2012.11.14 Thailand Yala 1 0 A religious leader is gunned down by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 A Shia teenager is shot to death by Sunnis.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Hillah 7 44 At least seven people are pulled into pieces when al-Qaeda detonate a car bomb near a crowded marketplace.
> 2012.11.14 India Nowgam 3 2 Three border guards are killed when Islamic militants from Pakistan open fire.
> 2012.11.14 Iraq Kut 3 15 Three civilians at a restaurant are blown to bits by 'insurgent' bombers.
> 2012.11.14 Pakistan Bahadurabad 1 0 A Sunni seminary teacher is assassinated by sectarian Jihadis.
> 2012.11.13 Afghanistan Kabul 1 3 The Taliban fire a rocket at an airport, killing a local civilian.
> 2012.11.13 Pakistan Orangi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists take down a Shiite with four bullets to the head.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Islamic 'separatists' shoot a 52-year-old civilian several times in the head and body.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim militants shoot a 52-year-old man to death.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 58-year-old villager is machine-gunned by suspected Islamic 'insurgents'.
> 2012.11.13 Nigeria Maiduguri 2 0 Islamists murder two in their homes, including a university lecturer.
> 2012.11.13 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 A 63-year-old man is murdered in front of his wife by Muslim terrorists.
> 2012.11.12 Pakistan Bolan 4 1 Four religious minorities lose their lives in a targeted killing by Sunni radicals.
> 2012.11.12 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 A cleric is among two Sunnis killed by suspected Shia militants.
> 2012.11.12 Iraq Muqdadiya 2 3 Two Iraqis are taken down by a roadside bomb.
> 2012.11.12 Afghanistan Akazai 4 2 A brutal landmine attack by Sunni hardliners leaves four local security personnel dead.
> 2012.11.12 Somalia Baidoa 3 3 At least three civilians are killed during an al-Shabaab ambush.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Sultanabad 1 0 A prayer leader is murdered in his own mosque by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Sabari 6 0 A mother and newborn child are among a family of six exterminated by Islamists on their way home from the hospital.
> 2012.11.11 Lebanon Sidon 3 7 Hezbollah attacks supporters of a rival cleric, killing three.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Helmand 3 0 Three civilians are taken out by a Taliban landmine.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Faisalabad 2 0 Two woman are 'honor killed' by their families for unIslamic behavior.
> 2012.11.11 Israel Sderot 0 4 Islamic Jihad rocket fire into a neighborhood leaves four Israeli casualties.
> 2012.11.11 Afghanistan Khakrez 2 0 Two civilians on foot are blown into pieces by a Taliban bomb.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 Sipah-e-Sahaba terrorists shoot a Shiite four times at a market.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Organi Town 3 2 A Shia father and his two sons are sent to Allah by Sunni gunmen at their repair shop.
> 2012.11.11 Dagestan Levashi 1 0 A moderate Muslim cleric is murdered by his more radical co-religionists.
> 2012.11.11 Pakistan Karachi 6 9 Six Sunni seminary students are machine-gunned at a tea shop by angry Shiites.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 A Hazara religious minority is shot to death by Sunni radicals.
> 2012.11.10 Syria Daraa 24 9 Suicide car bombers kill about two dozen Syrian troops at their base.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Mochiwala 1 0 A woman is killed in her home by an uncle on suspicion of extra-marital sex.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Kamalia 1 0 A teenager is hacked to death with an axe by her father for unIslamic behavior.
> 2012.11.10 Pakistan Quetta 2 2 Four Shiites riding in a cab are sprayed with bullets by Religion of Peace rivals.
> 2012.11.10 Israel Ashkelon 0 3 A border guard is blinded by Palestinian terrorists.
> 2012.11.10 Iraq Hillah 2 0 A woman and child are killed in their home by Jihadi bombers.
> 2012.11.10 Nigeria Gaidam 5 0 Five Christian iron welders are slaughtered in their own home by Boko Haram gunmen.
> 2012.11.10 Nigeria Gwange 1 0 Islamists shoot a refrigerator repair man to death in his shop.
> 2012.11.09 Pakistan Beaver Ridge Canaan 1 0 A Hazara Shia is murdered in a sectarian attack.
> 2012.11.09 Iraq Mosul 2 1 Muslim 'insurgents' invade a home and shoot an old woman and her grandson to death.
> 2012.11.09 Nigeria Damaturu 3 0 Boko Haram ambush and kill three police officers.
> 2012.11.09 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 A Shia scholar is gunned down by Sipah-e-Sahaba radicals.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Badpakh 5 1 Sunni hardliners detonate a bomb that ends the lives of five local security personnel.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Kandahar 3 2 A Fedayeen suicide bomber takes out three Afghans.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 7 Women and children are amply represented among the victims of a roadside bombing against a wedding party by religious radicals.
> 2012.11.08 Nigeria Kachin 2 0 A man and his wife are murdered in their home by Muslim raiders.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 3 20 A Shahid suicide bomber rams a government building because the occupants are 'doing nothing to serve Islam'.
> 2012.11.08 Dagestan Makhachkala 1 7 A Muslim sniper murders a local cop.
> 2012.11.08 Syria Damascus 3 24 Sunnis set off a car bomb outside a Shiite mosque that kills three worshippers.
> 2012.11.08 Iraq Mohmoudiya 3 7 Sunni bombers target their sectarian rivals in a residential area, killing three.
> 2012.11.08 Iraq Hillah 1 9 The Islamic Army of Iraq car-bombs a commercial district, killing a bystander.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Karachi 1 0 The 35-year-old owner of a pet shop is murdered by sectarian fundamentalists.
> 2012.11.08 Afghanistan Zabul 2 0 Two boys, ages 12 and 14, are pulled into pieces by Religion of Peace bombers.
> 2012.11.08 Pakistan Orangi 2 0 An uncle and nephew are shot to death by Sunnis because they are Shia.
> 2012.11.08 Iran Tehran 1 0 A 'secular' blogger is abducted off the street and tortured to death.
> 2012.11.07 Yemen Sanaa 1 0 al-Qaeda assassinate a government official.
> 2012.11.07 Nigeria Benisheikh 2 0 Two Chinese engineers are murdered by suspected Islamist gunmen.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Ajab Khan Chowk 1 14 One person bleeds to death following a Taliban bomb attack on a market.
> 2012.11.07 Iraq Mosul 2 21 Sunni car bombers obliterate two religious minorities.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Karachi 5 0 Five Shia civilians are picked off by Sipah-e-Sahaba snipers in three shootings.
> 2012.11.07 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A guard is killed when Islamic militia set off a car bomb near the parliament.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Peshawar 6 36 A Fedayeen suicide bomber murders six others along a crowded street.
> 2012.11.07 Egypt Sohaj 2 0 A conservative family regains its honor by murdering a wayward daughter and her boyfriend.
> 2012.11.07 Pakistan Musharraf Colony 3 0 A father and son are among three Shiites kidnapped by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi and tortured to death.
> 2012.11.07 Nigeria Mubi 2 5 Children are among the casualties when Islamists set off a bomb along a city street.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Hub 1 0 Wahhabis are blamed for the murder of a Shiite.
> 2012.11.06 Syria Qudsaya 19 40 A Sunni car bomb in a Shia neighborhood leaves nineteen dead.
> 2012.11.06 Syria Damascus 3 7 Sunnis target a Shiite residential district with mortars, killing at least three.
> 2012.11.06 Iraq Taji 33 56 Nearly three dozen Iraqis are dismantled by a Shahid suicide car bomber.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Hangu 1 5 Mullah Nabi Hanfi terrorists storm a home, shoot the father to death and then beat his wife and children.
> 2012.11.06 Pakistan Quetta 6 2 Three minority Shiites are shot to death in two sectarian attacks.
> 2012.11.06 Thailand Narathiwat 1 0 Muslim 'separatists' shoot and kill a 31-year-old man riding on a motorcycle.
> 2012.11.05 Saudi Arabia Sharurah 2 0 Recently-released Islamic militants ambush and murder two border guards.
> 2012.11.05 Pakistan Mir Ali 3 0 Three local tribesmen are ambushed and killed by local Taliban.
> 2012.11.05 Iraq Baghdad 4 8 Sunnis bomb a market near a Shiite mosque, killing four shoppers.
> 2012.11.05 Pakistan Saddar 2 0 Sectarian Jihadis shoot two Shia to death in their car, including a scholar.
> 2012.11.05 Bahrain Manama 2 1 Five bombs planted by Shia militants linked to Hezbollah leave two dead.
> 2012.11.05 Syria Sahl al-Ghab 50 12 An Islamist group claims that fifty people were killed by a Shahid suicide bomb attack on an attack on a 'rural development center.'
> 2012.11.05 Jordan Ruseifa 1 0 Three brothers are accused of stabbing their married sister seventeen times over an immoral relationship.
> 2012.11.05 Syria Mezzeh 11 24 A dozen people are incinerated in a Seif-al-Sham car bomb blast.
> 2012.11.05 Syria al-Yarmouk 18 70 al-Motasem terrorists reportedly target a bus packed with civilians, killing eighteen and injuring bystanders.
> 2012.11.04 Nigeria Borno 3 0 Boko Haram gunmen take down three patrons at a cattle market.
> 2012.11.04 Kenya Garissa 1 10 One person dies from splinter injuries when Islamists toss a grenade at a church.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Sorsorang 3 0 Tehreek-e-Taliban gunmen open fire on a group of Shia believers, killing at least three.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Chinar Kot 1 0 An anti-Taliban tribal activist is gunned down by Mujahideen.
> 2012.11.04 Thailand Pattani 1 0 Muslim 'insurgents' are suspected of shooting a local civilian four times during a drive-by.
> 2012.11.04 Nigeria Fika 2 0 At least two people are killed when Boko Haram militants attack a police station and primary school.
> 2012.11.04 Pakistan Quetta 1 0 Lashkar-e-Jhangvi shoot a Shia man to death in front of his mother and sister.
> 2012.11.03 Iraq Baghdad 1 0 A civilian defense volunteer is kidnapped and executed by al-Qaeda
> 2012.11.03 Jordan Amman 1 0 A young woman's throat is cut by her uncle to claim family honor after she divorced her husband.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Bahawalpur 1 0 A young woman is attacked and killed by her brothers for marrying of her own free will.
> 2012.11.03 Iraq Taji 3 2 Islamic 'insurgents' roll up on a checkpoint and machine-gun three local security personnel.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Karachi 2 0 Two Shiite victims of a Lashkar-e-Jhangvi attack expire from their injuries.
> 2012.11.03 Thailand Narathiwat 3 8 Muslim car bombers take out three people near a school.
> 2012.11.03 Afghanistan Dand 1 0 Fundamentalists take down a local cop with a roadside bomb.
> 2012.11.03 Egypt al-Arish 3 0 Jihadi gunmen murder three police officers.
> 2012.11.03 Pakistan Buner 6 3 A Shahid suicide bomber on a motorcycle detonates, killing six others.
> 2012.11.03 Somalia Mogadishu 2 10 Two people at a restaurant are sent to Allah by Fedayeen suicide bombers.
> 2012.11.03 Thailand Pattani 1 0 A 63-year-old man is shot off his motorcycle by Islamic 'separatists'.
> 2012.11.03 Afghanistan Mehterlam 1 0 Sunni hardliners assassinate a rival cleric on his way to a seminary.
> 2012.11.02 Sudan Sigili 13 5 Janjaweed militia attack a village and kill over a dozen residents.
> 2012.11.02 Libya Benghazi 1 0 A 70-year-old cleric is shot to death in front of his mosque by hardline rivals.
> 2012.11.02 Afghanistan Gereshk 4 0 Four local cops are gunned down by Taliban terrorists in uniform.
> 2012.11.01 Pakistan Jai 1 1 A 4-year-old girl is killed when Religion of Peace militants fire into her home.
> 2012.11.01 Syria Saraqeb 10 0 Ten captured soldiers are beaten and then executed by Sunni rebels to shouts of 'Allah Akbar'.
> 2012.10.31 Afghanistan Kanjak 1 3 A man is killed and three children injured by Sunni bombers.
> 2012.10.31 Syria Al-Mazzeh 1 2 Sunni rebels plant a bomb near a rival mosque that leaves one dead.
> 2012.10.31 Pakistan Khoi Ratta 1 0 A Muslim couple honor kill their daughter for talking to a man by dousing her with acid.
> 2012.10.31 Jordan Zarqa 1 0 A 22-year-old woman is strangled by her father on suspicion of having 'relations' with a man.
> 2012.10.31 Libya Derna 1 0 Islamists are suspected in the assassination of a former official.
> 2012.10.31 Thailand Pattani 2 4 Muslim gunmen open fire on employees at an 'UnIslamic' gambling site at a fair, killing two.
> 2012.10.31 Iraq Mosul 4 0 Post Eid al-Adha targeted killings leave four Shiites dead.
> 2012.10.31 Pakistan Karachi 4 5 The Tehreek-e-Taliban murder four people in targeted attacks.
> 2012.10.31 Syria Sayyida Zeinab 8 14 Eight people, including two children are killed when Abu Al-Baraa bin Malek terrorists car bomb a Shiite mosque.
> 2012.10.31 Afghanistan Musa Qala 10 2 Three women and seven small children are torn to shreds by a Taliban bomb.
> 2012.10.30 Dagestan Derbent 3 0 A 'pro-peace' cleric is assassinated in his car along with his father and brother.
> 2012.10.30 Syria Homs 1 0 An 84-year-old Christian is murdered by Sunnis.
> 2012.10.30 Afghanistan Nahr-e Saraj 2 0 A terrorist dons a police uniform and shoots two British troops in the back.
> 2012.10.30 Somalia Kismayo 4 24 al-Shabaab militants toss a grenade into a tea shop, slaughtering four civilians.
> 2012.10.30 Afghanistan Maruf 6 0 Six civilians in a minivan are sent to Allah by a bomb planted by religious radicals.
> 2012.10.29 Tunisia La Manouba 0 2 Fundamentalists target alcohol vendors, cutting off the fingers of one.
> 2012.10.29 Pakistan Battagram 2 0 A woman and her alleged lover are taken into a house and machine-gunned by a conservative family member.
> 2012.10.29 Somalia Bardale 1 1 Islamists fire into a family home, killing one occupant.
> 2012.10.29 Somalia Mogadishu 1 0 A famous composer and comedian who poked fun of Islamic fundamentalists is assassinated.
> 2012.10.29 Pakistan Nala 3 0 Lashkar-e-Islam ambush and kill three security personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O DEAR,LIKE ME TO GO THROUGH THE ISRAELI BANALIY,THE CHRISTIAN MURDERS OF CHRISTIANS<JEWS<ISLAMIST<AFRICAN AMERICANS AND SO ON,this post is being diverted by stupid comment NOT AT ALL RELEVANT TO THIS THREAD.the
Click to expand...


And this poster also smiles over reading of the children in Gaza who just died! Does he not see his Hate has made him exactly like the ones he hates?

We do not vanquish hate with hate, we only vanquish hate with love!

And what good is it, the whole world to conquer, if we lose our souls in our conquest of that world?

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

yes---in fact Jesus was a ZIONIST-----his action in the Temple Court Yard demonstrated that fact.     I grew up with christians and even attended   "SUNDAY SCHOOL"-----the poor christian kids learn   "EVIL PHARISEE"  so much that they have no idea as to the circumstances during the life of  Jesus.
Here are the facts.-------Jesus was a pharisee jew----the persons who did not like him---contrary to the Sunday school lies  taught by sherri-----were NOT PHARISEES-----the persons who did not like him were  SADDUCEES---many of whom had SOLD OUT TO THE ROMANS   -----and who----because they were sell-outs----controlled the Temple.    The  business that took place in the Temple court yard was CORRUPT----in that it involved  FOREIGN  influence   (well  that is the  "GENTILE"  wo which sherri alludes)     Jesus went to the temple to KICK OUT   the  "FOREIGN INFLUENCE"  (read that gentile)    His was an act in support of ZION and in support of the PHARISEE  POV.    Christian kids who attend sunday school get told that the  "money changers"  were EVIL PHARISEE RABBIS   as were the  "high priests" ---

REALITY IS     at that time they  were 
largely  ROMAN SADDUCEAN PLANTS  whom the PHARISEES   hated      that includes Rabbi Yeshua ben Yosef

Idiot islamo nazi pigs are confused by the castigating 
JEREMIAH STYLE   of some of the writers ----regarding 
SERMONS OF DOOM AND GLOOM------sorry sunday 
school kids-----that was just the rhetorical style of the 
day.   A good exercise for you jerks MIGHT be---read  
AMOS and JEREMIAH-----on second thought---DON'T--
you will not understand that poetry either


----------



## skye

Sherri it's cold >>>>>>>put this jacket on dear


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> This is nothing new for the muslim vermin.  They have been barbaric, murdering, scum since forever.  The first Holy Crusade, launched by Pope Urban the II in 1095 was in repsonse to muslim aggression, murder, invasion and occupation.  These vermin have been doing this since 630AD and will not stop until every one of them is eradicated.
> 
> 
> 
> The Timeline
> 
> 630 Two years before Muhammads death of a fever, he launches the Tabuk Crusades, in which he led 30,000 jihadists against the Byzantine Christians. He had heard a report that a huge army had amassed to attack Arabia, but the report turned out to be a false rumor. The Byzantine army never materialized. He turned around and went home, but not before extracting "agreements" from northern tribes. They could enjoy the "privilege" of living under Islamic "protection" (read: not be attacked by Islam), if they paid a tax.
> 
> This tax sets the stage for Muhammads and the later Caliphs policies. If the attacked city or region did not want to convert to Islam, then they paid a jizya tax. If they converted, then they paid a zakat tax. Either way, money flowed back to the Islamic treasury in Arabia or to the local Muslim governor.
> 
> 632-634 Under the Caliphate of Abu Bakr the Muslim Crusaders reconquer and sometimes conquer for the first time the polytheists of Arabia. These Arab polytheists had to convert to Islam or die. They did not have the choice of remaining in their faith and paying a tax. Islam does not allow for religious freedom.
> 
> 633 The Muslim Crusaders, led by Khalid al-Walid, a superior but bloodthirsty military commander, whom Muhammad nicknamed the Sword of Allah for his ferocity in battle (Tabari, 8:158 / 1616-17), conquer the city of Ullays along the Euphrates River (in todays Iraq). Khalid captures and beheads so many that a nearby canal, into which the blood flowed, was called Blood Canal (Tabari 11:24 / 2034-35).
> 
> 634 At the Battle of Yarmuk in Syria the Muslim Crusaders defeat the Byzantines. Today Osama bin Laden draws inspiration from the defeat, and especially from an anecdote about Khalid al-Walid. In Khalids day an unnamed Muslim remarks: "The Romans are so numerous and the Muslims so few." To this Khalid retorts: "How few are the Romans, and how many the Muslims! Armies become numerous only with victory and few only with defeat, not by the number of men. By God, I would love it . . . if the enemy were twice as many" (Tabari, 11:94 / 2095). Osama bin Laden quotes Khalid and says that his fighters love death more than we in the West love life. This philosophy of death probably comes from a verse like Sura 2:96. Muhammad assesses the Jews: "[Prophet], you are sure to find them [the Jews] clinging to life more eagerly than any other people, even polytheists" (MAS Abdel Haleem, The Quran, Oxford UP, 2004; first insertion in brackets is Haleems; the second mine).
> 
> 634-644 The Caliphate of Umar ibn al-Khattab, who is regarded as particularly brutal.
> 
> 635 Muslim Crusaders besiege and conquer of Damascus.
> 
> 636 Muslim Crusaders defeat Byzantines decisively at Battle of Yarmuk.
> 
> 637 Muslim Crusaders conquer Iraq at the Battle of al-Qadisiyyah (some date it in 635 or 636).
> 
> 638 Muslim Crusaders conquer and annex Jerusalem, taking it from the Byzantines.
> 
> 638-650 Muslim Crusaders conquer Iran, except along Caspian Sea.
> 
> 639-642 Muslim Crusaders conquer Egypt.
> 
> 641 Muslim Crusaders control Syria and Palestine.
> 
> 643-707 Muslim Crusaders conquer North Africa.
> 
> 644 Caliph Umar is assassinated by a Persian prisoner of war; Uthman ibn Affan is elected third Caliph, who is regarded by many Muslims as gentler than Umar.
> 
> 644-650 Muslim Crusaders conquer Cyprus, Tripoli in North Africa, and establish Islamic rule in Iran, Afghanistan, and Sind.
> 
> 656 Caliph Uthman is assassinated by disgruntled Muslim soldiers; Ali ibn Abi Talib, son-in-law and cousin to Muhammad, who married the prophets daughter Fatima through his first wife Khadija, is set up as Caliph.
> 
> 656 Battle of the Camel, in which Aisha, Muhammads wife, leads a rebellion against Ali for not avenging Uthmans assassination. Alis partisans win.
> 
> 657 Battle of Siffin between Ali and Muslim governor of Jerusalem, arbitration goes against Ali
> 
> 661 Murder of Ali by an extremist; Alis supporters acclaim his son Hasan as next Caliph, but he comes to an agreement with Muawiyyah I and retires to Medina.
> 
> 661-680 the Caliphate of Muawiyyah I. He founds Umayyid dynasty and moves capital from Medina to Damascus
> 
> 673-678 Arabs besiege Constantinople, capital of Byzantine Empire
> 
> 680 Massacre of Hussein (Muhammads grandson), his family, and his supporters in Karbala, Iraq.
> 
> 691 Dome of the Rock is completed in Jerusalem, only six decades after Muhammads death.
> 
> 705 Abd al-Malik restores Umayyad rule.
> 
> 710-713 Muslim Crusaders conquer the lower Indus Valley.
> 
> 711-713 Muslim Crusaders conquer Spain and impose the kingdom of Andalus. This article recounts how Muslims today still grieve over their expulsion 700 years later. They seem to believe that the land belonged to them in the first place.
> 
> 719 Cordova, Spain, becomes seat of Arab governorship.
> 
> 732 The Muslim Crusaders are stopped at the Battle of Poitiers; that is, Franks (France) halt Arab advance.
> 
> 749 The Abbasids conquer Kufah and overthrow Umayyids.
> 
> 756 Foundation of Umayyid emirate in Cordova, Spain, setting up an independent kingdom from Abbasids.
> 
> 762 Foundation of Baghdad
> 
> 785 Foundation of the Great Mosque of Cordova
> 
> 789 Rise of Idrisid emirs (Muslim Crusaders) in Morocco; foundation of Fez; Christoforos, a Muslim who converted to Christianity, is executed.
> 
> 800 Autonomous Aghlabid dynasty (Muslim Crusaders) in Tunisia.
> 
> 807 Caliph Harun al-Rashid orders the destruction of non-Muslim prayer houses and of the Church of Mary Magdalene in Jerusalem.
> 
> 809 Aghlabids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Sardinia, Italy.
> 
> 813 Christians in Palestine are attacked; many flee the country.
> 
> 831 Muslim Crusaders capture of Palermo, Italy; raids in Southern Italy.
> 
> 850 Caliph al-Matawakkil orders the destruction of non-Muslim houses of prayer.
> 
> 855 Revolt of the Christians of Hims (Syria)
> 
> 837-901 Aghlabids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Sicily, raid Corsica, Italy, France.
> 
> 869-883 Revolt of black slaves in Iraq
> 
> 909 Rise of the Fatimid Caliphate in Tunisia; these Muslim Crusaders occupy Sicily, Sardinia.
> 
> 928-969 Byzantine military revival, they retake old territories, such as Cyprus (964) and Tarsus (969).
> 
> 937 The Ikhshid, a particularly harsh Muslim ruler, writes to Emperor Romanus, boasting of his control over the holy places.
> 
> 937 The Church of the Resurrection (known as Church of Holy Sepulcher in Latin West) is burned down by Muslims; more churches in Jerusalem are attacked .
> 
> 960 Conversion of Qarakhanid Turks to Islam
> 
> 966 Anti-Christian riots in Jerusalem
> 
> 969 Fatimids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Egypt and found Cairo.
> 
> c. 970 Seljuks enter conquered Islamic territories from the East.
> 
> 973 Israel and southern Syria are again conquered by the Fatimids.
> 
> 1003 First persecutions by al-Hakim; the Church of St. Mark in Fustat, Egypt, is destroyed.
> 
> 1009 Destruction of the Church of the Resurrection by al-Hakim (see 937)
> 
> 1012 Beginning of al-Hakims oppressive decrees against Jews and Christians
> 
> 1015 Earthquake in Palestine; the dome of the Dome of the Rock collapses.
> 
> 1031 Collapse of Umayyid Caliphate and establishment of 15 minor independent dynasties throughout Muslim Andalus
> 
> 1048 Reconstruction of the Church of the Resurrection completed
> 
> 1050 Creation of Almoravid (Muslim Crusaders) movement in Mauretania; Almoravids (also known as Murabitun) are coalition of western Saharan Berbers; followers of Islam, focusing on the Quran, the hadith, and Maliki law.
> 
> 1055 Seljuk Prince Tughrul enters Baghdad, consolidation of the Seljuk Sultanate.
> 
> 1055 Confiscation of property of Church of the Resurrection
> 
> 1071 Battle of Manzikert, Seljuk Turks (Muslim Crusaders) defeat Byzantines and occupy much of Anatolia.
> 
> 1071 Turks (Muslim Crusaders) invade Palestine.
> 
> 1073 Conquest of Jerusalem by Turks (Muslim Crusaders)
> 
> 1075 Seljuks (Muslim Crusaders) capture Nicea (Iznik) and make it their capital in Anatolia.
> 
> 1076 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) (see 1050) conquer western Ghana.
> 
> 1085 Toledo is taken back by Christian armies.
> 
> 1086 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) (see 1050) send help to Andalus, Battle of Zallaca.
> 
> 1090-1091 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) occupy all of Andalus except Saragossa and Balearic Islands.
> 
> 1094 Byzantine Emperor Alexius Comnenus I asks western Christendom for help against Seljuk invasions of his territory; Seljuks are Muslim Turkish family of eastern origins; see 970.
> 
> 1095 Pope Urban II preaches first Crusade; they capture Jerusalem in 1099
> 
> So it is only after all of the Islamic aggressive invasions that western Christendom launches its first Crusades.
> 
> 
> 
> http://http://www.answering-islam.org/Authors/Arlandson/crusades_timeline.htm



YOU REEK OF HATE!

That is all one can see, from your words, is HATE!

YOU ARE HATE!

You certainly are your father Satan's son!

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> yes---in fact Jesus was a ZIONIST-----his action in the Temple Court Yard demonstrated that fact.     I grew up with christians and even attended   "SUNDAY SCHOOL"-----the poor christian kids learn   "EVIL PHARISEE"  so much that they have no idea as to the circumstances during the life of  Jesus.
> Here are the facts.-------Jesus was a pharisee jew----the persons who did not like him---contrary to the Sunday school lies  taught by sherri-----were NOT PHARISEES-----the persons who did not like him were  SADDUCEES---many of whom had SOLD OUT TO THE ROMANS   -----and who----because they were sell-outs----controlled the Temple.    The  business that took place in the Temple court yard was CORRUPT----in that it involved  FOREIGN  influence   (well  that is the  "GENTILE"  wo which sherri alludes)     Jesus went to the temple to KICK OUT   the  "FOREIGN INFLUENCE"  (read that gentile)    His was an act in support of ZION and in support of the PHARISEE  POV.    Christian kids who attend sunday school get told that the  "money changers"  were EVIL PHARISEE RABBIS   as were the  "high priests" ---
> 
> REALITY IS     at that time they  were
> largely  ROMAN SADDUCEAN PLANTS  whom the PHARISEES   hated      that includes Rabbi Yeshua ben Yosef
> 
> Idiot islamo nazi pigs are confused by the castigating
> JEREMIAH STYLE   of some of the writers ----regarding
> SERMONS OF DOOM AND GLOOM------sorry sunday
> school kids-----that was just the rhetorical style of the
> day.   A good exercise for you jerks MIGHT be---read
> AMOS and JEREMIAH-----on second thought---DON'T--
> you will not understand that poetry either



Rosie,

Your mind is so twisted, nothing exists without some relationship to Zionism, which is your Lord and God, and was only a fairly recent creation in History! Zionism did not even exist when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so obviously Jesus was not a Zionist!

And Jesus was not a Pharisee!

As long as you reject Jesus as the Messiah and do not believe the words He spoke, you have no ability whatsoever to understand who Jesus was!

Sherri


----------



## Hollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes---in fact Jesus was a ZIONIST-----his action in the Temple Court Yard demonstrated that fact.     I grew up with christians and even attended   "SUNDAY SCHOOL"-----the poor christian kids learn   "EVIL PHARISEE"  so much that they have no idea as to the circumstances during the life of  Jesus.
> Here are the facts.-------Jesus was a pharisee jew----the persons who did not like him---contrary to the Sunday school lies  taught by sherri-----were NOT PHARISEES-----the persons who did not like him were  SADDUCEES---many of whom had SOLD OUT TO THE ROMANS   -----and who----because they were sell-outs----controlled the Temple.    The  business that took place in the Temple court yard was CORRUPT----in that it involved  FOREIGN  influence   (well  that is the  "GENTILE"  wo which sherri alludes)     Jesus went to the temple to KICK OUT   the  "FOREIGN INFLUENCE"  (read that gentile)    His was an act in support of ZION and in support of the PHARISEE  POV.    Christian kids who attend sunday school get told that the  "money changers"  were EVIL PHARISEE RABBIS   as were the  "high priests" ---
> 
> REALITY IS     at that time they  were
> largely  ROMAN SADDUCEAN PLANTS  whom the PHARISEES   hated      that includes Rabbi Yeshua ben Yosef
> 
> Idiot islamo nazi pigs are confused by the castigating
> JEREMIAH STYLE   of some of the writers ----regarding
> SERMONS OF DOOM AND GLOOM------sorry sunday
> school kids-----that was just the rhetorical style of the
> day.   A good exercise for you jerks MIGHT be---read
> AMOS and JEREMIAH-----on second thought---DON'T--
> you will not understand that poetry either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> Your mind is so twisted, nothing exists without some relationship to Zionism, which is your Lord and God, and was only a fairly recent creation in History! Zionism did not even exist when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so obviously Jesus was not a Zionist!
> 
> And Jesus was not a Pharisee!
> 
> As long as you reject Jesus as the Messiah and do not believe the words He spoke, you have no ability whatsoever to understand who Jesus was!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


On the contrary Sherri, as long as you use Jesus as a bloody truncheon to assault people, you will forever be a John Travolta worshipping Scientologist.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes---in fact Jesus was a ZIONIST-----his action in the Temple Court Yard demonstrated that fact.     I grew up with christians and even attended   "SUNDAY SCHOOL"-----the poor christian kids learn   "EVIL PHARISEE"  so much that they have no idea as to the circumstances during the life of  Jesus.
> Here are the facts.-------Jesus was a pharisee jew----the persons who did not like him---contrary to the Sunday school lies  taught by sherri-----were NOT PHARISEES-----the persons who did not like him were  SADDUCEES---many of whom had SOLD OUT TO THE ROMANS   -----and who----because they were sell-outs----controlled the Temple.    The  business that took place in the Temple court yard was CORRUPT----in that it involved  FOREIGN  influence   (well  that is the  "GENTILE"  wo which sherri alludes)     Jesus went to the temple to KICK OUT   the  "FOREIGN INFLUENCE"  (read that gentile)    His was an act in support of ZION and in support of the PHARISEE  POV.    Christian kids who attend sunday school get told that the  "money changers"  were EVIL PHARISEE RABBIS   as were the  "high priests" ---
> 
> 
> REALITY IS     at that time they  were
> largely  ROMAN SADDUCEAN PLANTS  whom the PHARISEES   hated      that includes Rabbi Yeshua ben Yosef
> 
> Idiot islamo nazi pigs are confused by the castigating
> JEREMIAH STYLE   of some of the writers ----regarding
> SERMONS OF DOOM AND GLOOM------sorry sunday
> school kids-----that was just the rhetorical style of the
> day.   A good exercise for you jerks MIGHT be---read
> AMOS and JEREMIAH-----on second thought---DON'T--
> you will not understand that poetry either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> Your mind is so twisted, nothing exists without some relationship to Zionism, which is your Lord and God, and was only a fairly recent creation in History! Zionism did not even exist when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so obviously Jesus was not a Zionist!
> 
> 
> And Jesus was not a Pharisee!
> 
> As long as you reject Jesus as the Messiah and do not believe the words He spoke, you have no ability whatsoever to understand who Jesus was!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...




Sherri-----you never read the bible----you have given yourself away---
you are a JIHADISTA SOW-----yet another ass licker of the rapist pig


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes---in fact Jesus was a ZIONIST-----his action in the Temple Court Yard demonstrated that fact.     I grew up with christians and even attended   "SUNDAY SCHOOL"-----the poor christian kids learn   "EVIL PHARISEE"  so much that they have no idea as to the circumstances during the life of  Jesus.
> Here are the facts.-------Jesus was a pharisee jew----the persons who did not like him---contrary to the Sunday school lies  taught by sherri-----were NOT PHARISEES-----the persons who did not like him were  SADDUCEES---many of whom had SOLD OUT TO THE ROMANS   -----and who----because they were sell-outs----controlled the Temple.    The  business that took place in the Temple court yard was CORRUPT----in that it involved  FOREIGN  influence   (well  that is the  "GENTILE"  wo which sherri alludes)     Jesus went to the temple to KICK OUT   the  "FOREIGN INFLUENCE"  (read that gentile)    His was an act in support of ZION and in support of the PHARISEE  POV.    Christian kids who attend sunday school get told that the  "money changers"  were EVIL PHARISEE RABBIS   as were the  "high priests" ---
> 
> REALITY IS     at that time they  were
> largely  ROMAN SADDUCEAN PLANTS  whom the PHARISEES   hated      that includes Rabbi Yeshua ben Yosef
> 
> Idiot islamo nazi pigs are confused by the castigating
> JEREMIAH STYLE   of some of the writers ----regarding
> SERMONS OF DOOM AND GLOOM------sorry sunday
> school kids-----that was just the rhetorical style of the
> day.   A good exercise for you jerks MIGHT be---read
> AMOS and JEREMIAH-----on second thought---DON'T--
> you will not understand that poetry either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> Your mind is so twisted, nothing exists without some relationship to Zionism, which is your Lord and God, and was only a fairly recent creation in History! Zionism did not even exist when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so obviously Jesus was not a Zionist!
> 
> And Jesus was not a Pharisee!
> 
> As long as you reject Jesus as the Messiah and do not believe the words He spoke, you have no ability whatsoever to understand who Jesus was!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary Sherri, as long as you use Jesus as a bloody truncheon to assault people, you will forever be a John Travolta worshipping Scientologist.
Click to expand...


Poor Hollie, your choice will condemn you!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes---in fact Jesus was a ZIONIST-----his action in the Temple Court Yard demonstrated that fact.     I grew up with christians and even attended   "SUNDAY SCHOOL"-----the poor christian kids learn   "EVIL PHARISEE"  so much that they have no idea as to the circumstances during the life of  Jesus.
> Here are the facts.-------Jesus was a pharisee jew----the persons who did not like him---contrary to the Sunday school lies  taught by sherri-----were NOT PHARISEES-----the persons who did not like him were  SADDUCEES---many of whom had SOLD OUT TO THE ROMANS   -----and who----because they were sell-outs----controlled the Temple.    The  business that took place in the Temple court yard was CORRUPT----in that it involved  FOREIGN  influence   (well  that is the  "GENTILE"  wo which sherri alludes)     Jesus went to the temple to KICK OUT   the  "FOREIGN INFLUENCE"  (read that gentile)    His was an act in support of ZION and in support of the PHARISEE  POV.    Christian kids who attend sunday school get told that the  "money changers"  were EVIL PHARISEE RABBIS   as were the  "high priests" ---
> 
> 
> REALITY IS     at that time they  were
> largely  ROMAN SADDUCEAN PLANTS  whom the PHARISEES   hated      that includes Rabbi Yeshua ben Yosef
> 
> Idiot islamo nazi pigs are confused by the castigating
> JEREMIAH STYLE   of some of the writers ----regarding
> SERMONS OF DOOM AND GLOOM------sorry sunday
> school kids-----that was just the rhetorical style of the
> day.   A good exercise for you jerks MIGHT be---read
> AMOS and JEREMIAH-----on second thought---DON'T--
> you will not understand that poetry either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> Your mind is so twisted, nothing exists without some relationship to Zionism, which is your Lord and God, and was only a fairly recent creation in History! Zionism did not even exist when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so obviously Jesus was not a Zionist!
> 
> 
> And Jesus was not a Pharisee!
> 
> As long as you reject Jesus as the Messiah and do not believe the words He spoke, you have no ability whatsoever to understand who Jesus was!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri-----you never read the bible----you have given yourself away---
> you are a JIHADISTA SOW-----yet another ass licker of the rapist pig
Click to expand...


What Nonsense!


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 16:23-27
> 
> 23 Jesus turned and said to Peter, Get behind me, Satan! You are a stumbling block to me; you do not have in mind the concerns of God, but merely human concerns.
> 
> 24 Then Jesus said to his disciples, Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me. 25 For whoever wants to save their life[f] will lose it, but whoever loses their life for me will find it. 26 What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul? 27 For the Son of Man is going to come in his Fathers glory with his angels, and then he will reward each person according to what they have done.
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hearing the scriptures coming from your mouth is like seeing clear spring water coming out of a feces lined sewer pipe.  You don't know Jesus.   By the way, Jesus, upon His return, will fill the 180 mile long Kidron valley with the blood of the muslims and their allies up to the height of a horses bridle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John 12:44-50
> 
> 44 Then Jesus cried out, Whoever believes in me does not believe in me only, but in the one who sent me. 45 The one who looks at me is seeing the one who sent me. 46 I have come into the world as a light, so that no one who believes in me should stay in darkness.
> 
> 47 If anyone hears my words but does not keep them, I do not judge that person. For I did not come to judge the world, but to save the world. 48 There is a judge for the one who rejects me and does not accept my words; the very words I have spoken will condemn them at the last day. 49 For I did not speak on my own, but the Father who sent me commanded me to say all that I have spoken. 50 I know that his command leads to eternal life. So whatever I say is just what the Father has told me to say.
> 
> John 12 NIV - Jesus Anointed at Bethany - Six days - Bible Gateway
Click to expand...




Lol.  You speak of Jesus out of one side of your mouth and love for the enemies of Jesus and the Father who sent Hom out of the other.  You're a two face.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Propaganda line is geting old, with each new list of children killed I place up here, you keep parroting the same old propaganda lines. You even say there are three in every list dying from diseases in Shiffa Hospital! You must be a graduate of the latest Hasbara training academy!
> 
> Stop the Zionist lies!
> 
> Btselm was founded by Knesset members and their organization compiles this data.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was a ZIONIST....NOW I KNOW YOU ARE MAD
Click to expand...

What is the definition of Zion, Brainiac?


----------



## skye

Sherri .... did you know that Jesus loves ALL CHILDREN FROM ALL RACES AND NATIONALITIES?

what  makes you think Jesus only cares about palestinians Sherri?

You Think Jesus likes  what Hamas does? to hide behind women and children?  

What Jesus are you praying to Sherri?

You have your history wrong!


----------



## sealadaigh

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> &#1504;&#1511;&#1502;&#1514; &#1491;&#1501; &#1497;&#1500;&#1491; &#1511;&#1496;&#1503;, &#1500;&#1488; &#1489;&#1512;&#1488; &#1492;&#1513;&#1496;&#1503;*
> 
> It is best said in Hebrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arrah, mo ghra, mo stoirin.
> 
> an bhfuil gaeilge agat? níl aon "Capslockism" agam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah "mo ghra" is "my love", right?
> 
> I catched something!
Click to expand...


lol...there ya go.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearing the scriptures coming from your mouth is like seeing clear spring water coming out of a feces lined sewer pipe.  You don't know Jesus.   By the way, Jesus, upon His return, will fill the 180 mile long Kidron valley with the blood of the muslims and their allies up to the height of a horses bridle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John 12:44-50
> 
> 44 Then Jesus cried out, Whoever believes in me does not believe in me only, but in the one who sent me. 45 The one who looks at me is seeing the one who sent me. 46 I have come into the world as a light, so that no one who believes in me should stay in darkness.
> 
> 47 If anyone hears my words but does not keep them, I do not judge that person. For I did not come to judge the world, but to save the world. 48 There is a judge for the one who rejects me and does not accept my words; the very words I have spoken will condemn them at the last day. 49 For I did not speak on my own, but the Father who sent me commanded me to say all that I have spoken. 50 I know that his command leads to eternal life. So whatever I say is just what the Father has told me to say.
> 
> John 12 NIV - Jesus Anointed at Bethany - Six days - Bible Gateway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  You speak of Jesus out of one side of your mouth and love for the enemies of Jesus and the Father who sent Hom out of the other.  You're a two face.
Click to expand...


Jesus says love our enemies, He does not call us to hate!

This Jesus of Hate you seem to think you know about does not exist!



"Love for Enemies

43 You have heard that it was said, Love your neighbor_ and hate your enemy. 44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. 46 If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? 47 And if you greet only your own people, what are you doing more than others? Do not even pagans do that? 48 Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect."

Matthew 5:43-48

Sherri_


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> YOU REEK OF HATE!
> 
> That is all one can see, from your words, is HATE!
> 
> YOU ARE HATE!
> 
> You certainly are your father Satan's son!
> 
> Sherri



Sherri you reek of bullshit. The stench of your misinformed opinions and slanted perspective reaches  across the interwebz and invades my nostrils. You try to sway people with your pictures of death and injury. Your conduct is not that of someone who really cares about that which she posts, but, that of a fanatic only directed toward spreading hate and malformed opinions..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, give us one good reason why you are an Islamic terrorist supporter if (as you claim) you are a Christian. Why are you not a Zionist if you are Christian? Jesus was a Zionist Jew. He was born, lived and died a Zionist Jew. People then created a religion after his teaching. (for he was a Rabbi) His teachings were of the Torah. Supposedly you follow his teaching. I think not. Therefore you cannot be a Christian if you are not a Zionist. Does that seem logical to you? Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a ZIONIST....NOW I KNOW YOU ARE MAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the definition of Zion, Brainiac?
Click to expand...


A hill in Jerusalem on which the Temple was built.

So, do you worship a hill, dumbo?


----------



## skye

If all islamic   religious terrorists are like Sherri ...no wonder Peace is so hard to achieve in the region!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU REEK OF HATE!
> 
> That is all one can see, from your words, is HATE!
> 
> YOU ARE HATE!
> 
> You certainly are your father Satan's son!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri you reek of bullshit. The stench of your misinformed opinions and slanted perspective reaches  across the interwebz and invades my nostrils. You try to sway people with your pictures of death and injury. Your conduct is not that of someone who really cares about that which she posts, but, that of a fanatic only directed toward spreading hate and malformed opinions..
Click to expand...


What BS, your Father, the Prince of this world, must be so proud of you!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> If all islamic   religious terrorists are like Sherri ...no wonder Peace is so hard to achieve in the region!



Terrorists murder children, its is Israel doing that, not Sherri!


----------



## sealadaigh

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes---in fact Jesus was a ZIONIST-----his action in the Temple Court Yard demonstrated that fact.     I grew up with christians and even attended   "SUNDAY SCHOOL"-----the poor christian kids learn   "EVIL PHARISEE"  so much that they have no idea as to the circumstances during the life of  Jesus.
> Here are the facts.-------Jesus was a pharisee jew----the persons who did not like him---contrary to the Sunday school lies  taught by sherri-----were NOT PHARISEES-----the persons who did not like him were  SADDUCEES---many of whom had SOLD OUT TO THE ROMANS   -----and who----because they were sell-outs----controlled the Temple.    The  business that took place in the Temple court yard was CORRUPT----in that it involved  FOREIGN  influence   (well  that is the  "GENTILE"  wo which sherri alludes)     Jesus went to the temple to KICK OUT   the  "FOREIGN INFLUENCE"  (read that gentile)    His was an act in support of ZION and in support of the PHARISEE  POV.    Christian kids who attend sunday school get told that the  "money changers"  were EVIL PHARISEE RABBIS   as were the  "high priests" ---
> 
> REALITY IS     at that time they  were
> largely  ROMAN SADDUCEAN PLANTS  whom the PHARISEES   hated      that includes Rabbi Yeshua ben Yosef
> 
> Idiot islamo nazi pigs are confused by the castigating
> JEREMIAH STYLE   of some of the writers ----regarding
> SERMONS OF DOOM AND GLOOM------sorry sunday
> school kids-----that was just the rhetorical style of the
> day.   A good exercise for you jerks MIGHT be---read
> AMOS and JEREMIAH-----on second thought---DON'T--
> you will not understand that poetry either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie,
> 
> Your mind is so twisted, nothing exists without some relationship to Zionism, which is your Lord and God, and was only a fairly recent creation in History! Zionism did not even exist when Jesus lived as a man in Palestine, so obviously Jesus was not a Zionist!
> 
> And Jesus was not a Pharisee!
> 
> As long as you reject Jesus as the Messiah and do not believe the words He spoke, you have no ability whatsoever to understand who Jesus was!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary Sherri, as long as you use Jesus as a bloody truncheon to assault people, you will forever be a John Travolta worshipping Scientologist.
Click to expand...


oh hogwash. sherri makes some good posts and she comes from a good place that cares about people and you are the ones who uses her religious beliefs against her to divert from what she is saying, demean, and belittle her.

i am a bit more secularly oriented but she isn't using her god to kill. she is using him to care and i can't argue with that. a lot of you all use your god to justify all kinds of depravities and salve your consciences.


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all islamic   religious terrorists are like Sherri ...no wonder Peace is so hard to achieve in the region!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists murder children, its is Israel doing that, not Sherri!
Click to expand...



No,

it's Hamas hiding  behind women and children!


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> John 12:44-50
> 
> 44 Then Jesus cried out, Whoever believes in me does not believe in me only, but in the one who sent me. 45 The one who looks at me is seeing the one who sent me. 46 I have come into the world as a light, so that no one who believes in me should stay in darkness.
> 
> 47 If anyone hears my words but does not keep them, I do not judge that person. For I did not come to judge the world, but to save the world. 48 There is a judge for the one who rejects me and does not accept my words; the very words I have spoken will condemn them at the last day. 49 For I did not speak on my own, but the Father who sent me commanded me to say all that I have spoken. 50 I know that his command leads to eternal life. So whatever I say is just what the Father has told me to say.
> 
> John 12 NIV - Jesus Anointed at Bethany - Six days - Bible Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  You speak of Jesus out of one side of your mouth and love for the enemies of Jesus and the Father who sent Hom out of the other.  You're a two face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus says love our enemies, He does not call us to hate!
> 
> This Jesus of Hate you seem to think you know about does not exist!
> 
> 
> 
> "Love for Enemies
> 
> 43 You have heard that it was said, Love your neighbor_ and hate your enemy. 44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. 46 If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? 47 And if you greet only your own people, what are you doing more than others? Do not even pagans do that? 48 Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect."
> 
> Matthew 5:43-48
> 
> Sherri_
Click to expand...

_

Here are the prayers of the man God Himself called, "A man after my own heart". 
 "How blessed will be the one who seizes your infants and dashes them against the rocks." 
 Psalm 137:9

"Let death take my enemies by surprise; let them go down alive to the grave."
 Psalm 55:15

"May his children be fatherless and his wife a widow."
 Psalm 109:9

Don't talk to me about the Jewish Lord you neither know nor worship._


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> Sherri .... did you know that Jesus loves ALL CHILDREN FROM ALL RACES AND NATIONALITIES?
> 
> what  makes you think Jesus only cares about palestinians Sherri?
> 
> You Think Jesus likes  what Hamas does? to hide behind women and children?
> 
> What Jesus are you praying to Sherri?
> 
> You have your history wrong!



Jesus does  love all children, but the children we all just watched be murdered in November of 2012, were all Palestinian children, and Israel was the murderer of every one of them.

How can any human being with even an ounce of humanity who cares about the lives of children support Israel's murder of these children?

Sherri


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri .... did you know that Jesus loves ALL CHILDREN FROM ALL RACES AND NATIONALITIES?
> 
> what  makes you think Jesus only cares about palestinians Sherri?
> 
> You Think Jesus likes  what Hamas does? to hide behind women and children?
> 
> What Jesus are you praying to Sherri?
> 
> You have your history wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does  love all children, but the children we all just watched be murdered in November of 2012, were all Palestinian children, and Israel was the murderer of every one of them.
> 
> How can any human being with even an ounce of humanity who cares about the lives of children support Israel's murder of these children?
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...




The Lord doesn't love all children.  Have you ever actually read the bible?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  You speak of Jesus out of one side of your mouth and love for the enemies of Jesus and the Father who sent Hom out of the other.  You're a two face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says love our enemies, He does not call us to hate!
> 
> This Jesus of Hate you seem to think you know about does not exist!
> 
> 
> 
> "Love for Enemies
> 
> 43 &#8220;You have heard that it was said, &#8216;Love your neighbor_ and hate your enemy.&#8217; 44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. 46 If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? 47 And if you greet only your own people, what are you doing more than others? Do not even pagans do that? 48 Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect."
> 
> Matthew 5:43-48
> 
> Sherri_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Here are the prayers of the man God Himself called, "A man after my own heart".
> "How blessed will be the one who seizes your infants and dashes them against the rocks."
> &#8212; Psalm 137:9
> 
> "Let death take my enemies by surprise; let them go down alive to the grave."
> &#8212; Psalm 55:15
> 
> "May his children be fatherless and his wife a widow."
> &#8212; Psalm 109:9
> 
> Don't talk to me about the Jewish Lord you neither know nor worship._
Click to expand...

_

Christians have a Bible, and in it is a Section entitled The New Testament. And in The New Testament lies the teachings of Jesus Christ, who says love your enemies.

If you do not desire to heed the words of Jesus, you need to stop falsely calling yourself His follower!

Sherri_


----------



## skye

We are dealing with a brainwashed Islamic fundamentalist   here  .... 

and  on top of that ... Sherri is a very  disturbed woman with no mental stability.

.... in the internet you find all kinds.... I wish her well nevertheless.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri .... did you know that Jesus loves ALL CHILDREN FROM ALL RACES AND NATIONALITIES?
> 
> what  makes you think Jesus only cares about palestinians Sherri?
> 
> You Think Jesus likes  what Hamas does? to hide behind women and children?
> 
> What Jesus are you praying to Sherri?
> 
> You have your history wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does  love all children, but the children we all just watched be murdered in November of 2012, were all Palestinian children, and Israel was the murderer of every one of them.
> 
> How can any human being with even an ounce of humanity who cares about the lives of children support Israel's murder of these children?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lord doesn't love all children.  Have you ever actually read the bible?
Click to expand...


My Lord does love all children!

I think your Lord is Satan, he is the Prince of the World and he calls his followers to hate, as you do!

Sherri


----------



## kvetch

skye said:


> We are dealing with a brainwashed Islamic fundamentalist   here  ....
> 
> and  on top of that ... Sherri is a very  disturbed woman with no mental stability.
> 
> .... in the internet you find all kinds.... I wish her well nevertheless.


skye said:

*We are dealing with a brainwashed Islamic fundamentalist here .... 
*
takes a brain-dirtied zionut fundie like you to see your dis-ease in sherri

takes one zio skye fundie to see sherrie fundie-ness

so you're one too. as god said to the jews.........

*We are dealing with a brainwashed zionut skye-fundamentalist here .... 
*


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a ZIONIST....NOW I KNOW YOU ARE MAD
> 
> 
> 
> What is the definition of Zion, Brainiac?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hill in Jerusalem on which the Temple was built.
> 
> So, do you worship a hill, dumbo?
Click to expand...

The first definition is the one.

Zion - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


Zi·on
 noun \&#712;z&#299;-&#601;n\







Definition of ZION


1

 a: the Jewish people : israel 

b: the Jewish homeland that is symbolic of Judaism or of Jewish national aspiration 

c: the ideal nation or society envisaged by Judaism 

2

: heaven 


3

: utopia 


Variants of ZION

Zi·on also Si·on 


Origin of ZION

Middle English Sion, from Old English, citadel in Palestine which was the nucleus of Jerusalem, from Late Latin, from Greek Sei&#333;n, from Hebrew S&#803;&#299;y&#333;n
First Known Use: 14th century


Related to ZION





Synonyms: above, bliss, elysian fields, Elysium, empyrean, kingdom come, New Jerusalem, paradise, sky, heaven (also Sion)

Antonyms: Gehenna, hell, Pandemonium, perdition







[+]more


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My Lord does love all children!
> 
> I think your Lord is Satan, he is the Prince of the World and he calls his followers to hate, as you do!
> 
> Sherri





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What BS, your Father, the Prince of this world, must be so proud of you!



Sherri you really have this thing for royalty.


Who is your Lord?


----------



## skye

am I talking to you 	kvetch  ?

No I am not...

SO  DO NOT TALK TO ME!  Go lick your wounds somewhere else!


----------



## skye

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Lord does love all children!
> 
> I think your Lord is Satan, he is the Prince of the World and he calls his followers to hate, as you do!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What BS, your Father, the Prince of this world, must be so proud of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri you really have this thing for royalty.
> 
> 
> Who is your Lord?
Click to expand...


Allah of course ... she only hides behind the Bible..... Allah is Sherri's Lord!


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Lord does love all children!
> 
> I think your Lord is Satan, he is the Prince of the World and he calls his followers to hate, as you do!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What BS, your Father, the Prince of this world, must be so proud of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri you really have this thing for royalty.
> 
> 
> Who is your Lord?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allah of course ... she only hides behind the Bible..... Allah is Sherri's Lord!
Click to expand...


Sherri should have the courage of her convictions and at least give me an honest and forthright answer.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing a thing like you, who smiles over the deaths of Gentile children, reminds me of who Satan is, that Satan is very much alive in this world,  and exactly what the hearts and souls of  his followers look like!
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of who my Enemy is and exactly what his followers look like!
> 
> I won't ever forget!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are future terrorists and the only good thing that can be said about the whole situation is that at least they will be in heaven now instead of hell where they would be once they grew up to be muslims like their families.  EVERY one of these kids is dead because their fathers, brothers, uncles, grandfathers, mothers, aunts, neighbors and friends think they have a command from the fasle god allah to murder Jews.  Don't tell me about satan you poc, you support those who worship satan disguised as the false god allah you don't know God, you don't know Jesus, you do know your father, the father of all lies, quite well though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 16:23-27
> 
> 23 Jesus turned and said to Peter, Get behind me, Satan! You are a stumbling block to me; you do not have in mind the concerns of God, but merely human concerns.
> 
> 24 Then Jesus said to his disciples, Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me. 25 For whoever wants to save their life[f] will lose it, but whoever loses their life for me will find it. 26 What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul? 27 For the Son of Man is going to come in his Fathers glory with his angels, and then he will reward each person according to what they have done.
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

I wonder if Sherri, the "good Christian woman" could tell us what she thinks Jesus would have said if he saw her friends, the Nazi Muslims, murdering his innocent followers these days as well as burning down their churches.  And don't forget most of the Middle East was inhabited by the original Christians until the Muslim invaders came.

Fides Service - ASIA/SYRIA - The historic Evangelical Church of Aleppo destroyed with explosives


----------



## sealadaigh

AbeBird said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> These children were killed by Israel on January 3, 2009, none of them were participating in the hostilities when killed. Year in and year out, in this over 40 year Occupation in Palestine, children have been killed my Israel. Israel and Occupation and Child Killings, Synonyms For One another!
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This list is false and decieving
> Even anti-Israel Goldstones commity admited that most of this kind of information is false and decieveing. Many of the names above were killed by Hamas fire and rockets and some were terrrorists that walked without uniform. Atleast 3 names were dying in Shiffa hospital from diseases that had nothing to do with the war.
Click to expand...


do you want to back that up.

the other three members of the united nations fact finding mission on the gaza conflict stand by their findings and said so without equivocation,..and goldstones retraction came only after he had been shamelessly ostracised by south africa's jewish community
and was treatened.

so back it up because UNFFMGC contradicts what you and the other zionists/jews are saying about hiding behing children and arms dunps and etc. i/m not saying HAMAS was squeaky clean, but they seem to have conducted themselves honourably, particularly when contrasted by the behaviour of the IDF.

so back it up or shut it up, and i want it backed up from a reliable source.


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> am I talking to you 	kvetch  ?
> 
> No I am not...
> 
> SO  DO NOT TALK TO ME!  Go lick your wounds somewhere else!



He Didn't he thought he was talking to his DOG


----------



## sealadaigh

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are future terrorists and the only good thing that can be said about the whole situation is that at least they will be in heaven now instead of hell where they would be once they grew up to be muslims like their families.  EVERY one of these kids is dead because their fathers, brothers, uncles, grandfathers, mothers, aunts, neighbors and friends think they have a command from the fasle god allah to murder Jews.  Don't tell me about satan you poc, you support those who worship satan disguised as the false god allah you don't know God, you don't know Jesus, you do know your father, the father of all lies, quite well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew 16:23-27
> 
> 23 Jesus turned and said to Peter, Get behind me, Satan! You are a stumbling block to me; you do not have in mind the concerns of God, but merely human concerns.
> 
> 24 Then Jesus said to his disciples, Whoever wants to be my disciple must deny themselves and take up their cross and follow me. 25 For whoever wants to save their life[f] will lose it, but whoever loses their life for me will find it. 26 What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul? 27 For the Son of Man is going to come in his Fathers glory with his angels, and then he will reward each person according to what they have done.
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if Sherri, the "good Christian woman" could tell us what she thinks Jesus would have said if he saw her friends, the Nazi Muslims, murdering his innocent followers these days as well as burning down their churches.  And don't forget most of the Middle East was inhabited by the original Christians until the Muslim invaders came.
> 
> Fides Service - ASIA/SYRIA - The historic Evangelical Church of Aleppo destroyed with explosives
Click to expand...


this is the israel palestine board so stop diverting, christ, next thing we know, you will be asking what people think of the price for a bushel of apples in walla walla.

c'mon man. i am sure sherri would find the acts against  religious structure by muslim extremists deplorable.you guys are just using her religious beliefs to attack her. we are getting close to a discussion about the talmud here.


----------



## MHunterB

Awwwww, he's so cutesy-woo when he starts with the demands LOL!

Maybe you should've begun by giving your own sources - especiallythe police investigation in SA about the purported threats..... Is there something *wrong* in your eyes, sealie, with 'shunning' someone?  That's about as 'nonviolent' as can be!   What, the Jewish community in SA doesn't have the right to their feelings now if *you* don't approve?

As for 'HAMAS conducting themselves honorably' - what part of 'indiscriminate rocket attacks' do you think is 'honorable'?   And launcing attacks from a TV broadcast building?


----------



## Connery

MHunterB said:


> Awwwww, he's so cutesy-woo when he starts with the demands LOL!
> 
> Maybe you should've begun by giving your own sources - especiallythe police investigation in SA about the purported threats..... Is there something *wrong* in your eyes, sealie, with 'shunning' someone?  That's about as 'nonviolent' as can be!   What, the Jewish community in SA doesn't have the right to their feelings now if *you* don't approve?
> 
> *As for 'HAMAS conducting themselves honorably' - what part of 'indiscriminate rocket attacks' do you think is 'honorable'?   And launcing attacks from a TV broadcast building?*



Not to mention placing the lives of civilians in jeopardy in the process. Self serving maniacal bastards ....


----------



## Hossfly

skye said:


> Sherri ...Sherri... Sherri .... you are getting worse everyday!  I worry about you!!!


I am waiting for the "good Christian woman" to show us some pictures of dead babies that her Muslim pals have murdered.  Surely she must have some pictures of the children, both Muslims and Christians, killed in Syria.  If not, how about some pictures of the Shiite children recently murdered in Pakistan?  If none are available as of yet, perhaps she has some pictures of dead Christian children in Nigeria being killed right and left by Muslims.  Or could it be that Sherri really doesn't care about these children since no Jews are involved?


----------



## theliq

Lipush said:


> Sherri, I am waiting for you to now open a thread about the 11 months olds in Israel that have been killed by the Palestinians.
> 
> That will be a refresh.



SO EVEN IN 1935 JEWS REALISED THERE WAS A PLACE CALLED PALESTINE,WHICH IS CORRECT,and thank you Lips for that.

Maybe you could imbue the Zionist Terrorists on here,AKA THE POSSEE,who claim incorrectly that Palestine never existed.

Thanks Again Lips.

Steven


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the definition of Zion, Brainiac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hill in Jerusalem on which the Temple was built.
> 
> So, do you worship a hill, dumbo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first definition is the one.
> 
> Zion - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> 
> Zi·on
> noun \&#712;z&#299;-&#601;n\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of ZION
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> a: the Jewish people : israel
> 
> b: the Jewish homeland that is symbolic of Judaism or of Jewish national aspiration
> 
> c: the ideal nation or society envisaged by Judaism
> 
> 2
> 
> : heaven
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> : utopia
> 
> 
> Variants of ZION
> 
> Zi·on also Si·on
> 
> 
> Origin of ZION
> 
> Middle English Sion, from Old English, citadel in Palestine which was the nucleus of Jerusalem, from Late Latin, from Greek Sei&#333;n, from Hebrew S&#803;&#299;y&#333;n
> First Known Use: 14th century
> 
> 
> Related to ZION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synonyms: above, bliss, elysian fields, Elysium, empyrean, kingdom come, New Jerusalem, paradise, sky, heaven (also Sion)
> 
> Antonyms: Gehenna, hell, Pandemonium, perdition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [+]more
Click to expand...


Hossfly,

OK, so we have a word Zion, that today, one of its multiple meanings is The Jewish People or Israel. That is actually two different meanings, I point out, as well, since there are Jews who do not call themselves Zionists, like the many Jews, who do not consider themselves Zionists, who write articles and post comments on Mondoweiss.

So, what is your point?

That Zionism word is rather interesting, it connotes a belief in the Jewish people and/or a belief in Israel. Zionists believe in the Jewish people, or Israel, Christians believe in Christ.

Thanks for bringing this up, this interesting difference between Zionists and Christians!!

Sherri


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri ...Sherri... Sherri .... you are getting worse everyday!  I worry about you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the "good Christian woman" to show us some pictures of dead babies that her Muslim pals have murdered.  Surely she must have some pictures of the children, both Muslims and Christians, killed in Syria.  If not, how about some pictures of the Shiite children recently murdered in Pakistan?  If none are available as of yet, perhaps she has some pictures of dead Christian children in Nigeria being killed right and left by Muslims.  Or could it be that Sherri really doesn't care about these children since no Jews are involved?
Click to expand...


Hoss you'r being Silly, steve


----------



## theliq

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hill in Jerusalem on which the Temple was built.
> 
> So, do you worship a hill, dumbo?
> 
> 
> 
> The first definition is the one.
> 
> Zion - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> 
> Zi·on
> noun \&#712;z&#299;-&#601;n\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of ZION
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> a: the Jewish people : israel
> 
> b: the Jewish homeland that is symbolic of Judaism or of Jewish national aspiration
> 
> c: the ideal nation or society envisaged by Judaism
> 
> 2
> 
> : heaven
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> : utopia
> 
> 
> Variants of ZION
> 
> Zi·on also Si·on
> 
> 
> Origin of ZION
> 
> Middle English Sion, from Old English, citadel in Palestine which was the nucleus of Jerusalem, from Late Latin, from Greek Sei&#333;n, from Hebrew S&#803;&#299;y&#333;n
> First Known Use: 14th century
> 
> 
> Related to ZION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synonyms: above, bliss, elysian fields, Elysium, empyrean, kingdom come, New Jerusalem, paradise, sky, heaven (also Sion)
> 
> Antonyms: Gehenna, hell, Pandemonium, perdition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [+]more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> OK, so we have a word Zion, that today, one of its multiple meanings is The Jewish People or Israel. That is actually two different meanings, I point out, as well, since there are Jews who do not call themselves Zionists, like the many Jews, who do not consider themselves Zionists, who write articles and post comments on Mondoweiss.
> 
> So, what is your point?
> 
> That Zionism word is rather interesting, it connotes a belief in the Jewish people and/or a belief in Israel. Zionists believe in the Jewish people, or Israel, Christians believe in Christ.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this up, this interesting difference between Zionists and Christians!!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


You forgot Sherri,that ZIONIST ARE TERRORISTS,just saying,AND BAD BASTARDS AT THAT.steve


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri ...Sherri... Sherri .... you are getting worse everyday!  I worry about you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the "good Christian woman" to show us some pictures of dead babies that her Muslim pals have murdered.  Surely she must have some pictures of the children, both Muslims and Christians, killed in Syria.  If not, how about some pictures of the Shiite children recently murdered in Pakistan?  If none are available as of yet, perhaps she has some pictures of dead Christian children in Nigeria being killed right and left by Muslims.  Or could it be that Sherri really doesn't care about these children since no Jews are involved?
Click to expand...


One more time, this is an Israel Palestine discussion board, your comments have no relevance to I/P.


----------



## Hossfly

artfulcodger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri you really have this thing for royalty.
> 
> 
> Who is your Lord?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allah of course ... she only hides behind the Bible..... Allah is Sherri's Lord!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit what a mindless individual...
Click to expand...

Before you go vomiting out that someone is mindless, how about you and Sherri telling us about all the message boards you both are on condemning what the Muslims are doing to innocent people, or don't you care about them?  Are you only concerned with one small part of the Middle East because there are Jews involved and whatever is happening elsewhere is of no concern to  you no matter how many thousands of people are killed?


----------



## MHunterB

I've never seen Hoss come barging into a 'fluffy' thread like the Coffee Shop or the Tavern or such flaming other posters and trash-talking them.

I've only ever seen Tinny, PatCat, Sherri, Sealie and Theliq(uored-up and stupid!) do that kind of shit.  Some of 'em more than once.

IFF you wanna talk about 'posses', Steverino.......


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri ...Sherri... Sherri .... you are getting worse everyday!  I worry about you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the "good Christian woman" to show us some pictures of dead babies that her Muslim pals have murdered.  Surely she must have some pictures of the children, both Muslims and Christians, killed in Syria.  If not, how about some pictures of the Shiite children recently murdered in Pakistan?  If none are available as of yet, perhaps she has some pictures of dead Christian children in Nigeria being killed right and left by Muslims.  Or could it be that Sherri really doesn't care about these children since no Jews are involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time, this is an Israel Palestine discussion board, your comments have no relevance to I/P.
Click to expand...



Yes it is .... and it's a sad thing when  Hamas hide behind women and children ... wanting to make them martyrs for their sick cause!

Hamas should not hide behind children.... do you care about those poor children Sherri?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri ...Sherri... Sherri .... you are getting worse everyday!  I worry about you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the "good Christian woman" to show us some pictures of dead babies that her Muslim pals have murdered.  Surely she must have some pictures of the children, both Muslims and Christians, killed in Syria.  If not, how about some pictures of the Shiite children recently murdered in Pakistan?  If none are available as of yet, perhaps she has some pictures of dead Christian children in Nigeria being killed right and left by Muslims.  Or could it be that Sherri really doesn't care about these children since no Jews are involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time, this is an Israel Palestine discussion board, your comments have no relevance to I/P.
Click to expand...

This ain't no damn Sunday School class either. And you need to read the Bible some more before you spew more garbage.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hill in Jerusalem on which the Temple was built.
> 
> So, do you worship a hill, dumbo?
> 
> 
> 
> The first definition is the one.
> 
> Zion - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> 
> Zi·on
> noun \&#712;z&#299;-&#601;n\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of ZION
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> a: the Jewish people : israel
> 
> b: the Jewish homeland that is symbolic of Judaism or of Jewish national aspiration
> 
> c: the ideal nation or society envisaged by Judaism
> 
> 2
> 
> : heaven
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> : utopia
> 
> 
> Variants of ZION
> 
> Zi·on also Si·on
> 
> 
> Origin of ZION
> 
> Middle English Sion, from Old English, citadel in Palestine which was the nucleus of Jerusalem, from Late Latin, from Greek Sei&#333;n, from Hebrew S&#803;&#299;y&#333;n
> First Known Use: 14th century
> 
> 
> Related to ZION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synonyms: above, bliss, elysian fields, Elysium, empyrean, kingdom come, New Jerusalem, paradise, sky, heaven (also Sion)
> 
> Antonyms: Gehenna, hell, Pandemonium, perdition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [+]more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> OK, so we have a word Zion, that today, one of its multiple meanings is The Jewish People or Israel. That is actually two different meanings, I point out, as well, since there are Jews who do not call themselves Zionists, like the many Jews, who do not consider themselves Zionists, who write articles and post comments on Mondoweiss.
> 
> So, what is your point?
> 
> That Zionism word is rather interesting, it connotes a belief in the Jewish people and/or a belief in Israel. Zionists believe in the Jewish people, or Israel, Christians believe in Christ.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this up, this interesting difference between Zionists and Christians!!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

No difference at all. Christians are supposed to be Zionists.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri ...Sherri... Sherri .... you are getting worse everyday!  I worry about you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the "good Christian woman" to show us some pictures of dead babies that her Muslim pals have murdered.  Surely she must have some pictures of the children, both Muslims and Christians, killed in Syria.  If not, how about some pictures of the Shiite children recently murdered in Pakistan?  If none are available as of yet, perhaps she has some pictures of dead Christian children in Nigeria being killed right and left by Muslims.  Or could it be that Sherri really doesn't care about these children since no Jews are involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time, this is an Israel Palestine discussion board, your comments have no relevance to I/P.
Click to expand...


What are you gonna DO about it, ya little board-nanny?   Who ya gonna call?  LOL!

Did you ever go back and make an apology after you went and shat all over Shelzin's thread? I didn't think so......


----------



## skye

Sherri doesn't care for those children who Hamas use as shields .... all those babies who according to Sherri beliefs  have to become martyrs for Islam...


Is too sad for words.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Lord does love all children!
> 
> I think your Lord is Satan, he is the Prince of the World and he calls his followers to hate, as you do!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What BS, your Father, the Prince of this world, must be so proud of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri you really have this thing for royalty.
> 
> 
> Who is your Lord?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allah of course ... she only hides behind the Bible..... Allah is Sherri's Lord!
Click to expand...


Skye,

Allah is simply the Arabic name for God, the name used for God by Muslims and Arab Christians, as well!

Allah and God are one and the same!

Why do many Arab Christians refer to God as

I am a Christian, I believe that God so loved the world, that He gave His only Begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.

Sherri


----------



## skye

And Sherri . will not answer to  the question of Hamas hiding behind her beloved children........ she never does ...she can't


She will not answer ...mark my words ....


and I don't blame her ..... what  can she say? 

nothing.

nothing at all.

so all we will get from  poor  Sherri is more cut an paste ..... cut and paste ..and hide behind the Bible .... trying to hide his Allah Lord.


----------



## MHunterB

So it's a 'Christian' thing to thow it in someone's face that they're adopted?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri you really have this thing for royalty.
> 
> 
> Who is your Lord?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allah of course ... she only hides behind the Bible..... Allah is Sherri's Lord!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skye,
> 
> Allah is simply the Arabic name for God, the name used for God by Muslims and Arab Christians, as well!
> 
> Allah and God are one and the same!
> 
> Why do many Arab Christians refer to God as
> 
> I am a Christian, I believe that God so loved the world, that He gave His only Begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Here's a tidbit for Sherri,

ALLAH, the Moon God


----------



## MHunterB

I do not have any argument with Islam per se, or with people calling GOD 'Allah' as that's the word in their language.

I DO have a probem with anyone insisting on abusing a religion by "defining" it as rejecting the central figure of anothe religion's theology - that's just so asinine on so many levels.  But it's something that the Sherrithing does.   

It seems to me that Sherri worships *herself* - it's all about what *she* has chosen to believe is true, and she is literally willing to damn all the rest of us who don't agree with her.

The eagerness with which she demonizes - again quite literally! - a diverse group of ordinary normal everyday human beings is something Ifind particulaly ironic, given that she routnely accuses all of us without exception of demonizing Muslims or Arabs or Palestinians or whatever.


----------



## kvetch

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the definition of Zion, Brainiac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hill in Jerusalem on which the Temple was built.
> 
> So, do you worship a hill, dumbo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first definition is the one.
> 
> Zion - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> 
> Zi·on
> noun \&#712;z&#299;-&#601;n\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of ZION
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> a: the Jewish people : israel
> 
> b: the Jewish homeland that is symbolic of Judaism or of Jewish national aspiration
> 
> c: the ideal nation or society envisaged by Judaism
> 
> 2
> 
> : heaven
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> : utopia
> 
> 
> Variants of ZION
> 
> Zi·on also Si·on
> 
> 
> Origin of ZION
> 
> Middle English Sion, from Old English, citadel in Palestine which was the nucleus of Jerusalem, from Late Latin, from Greek Sei&#333;n, from Hebrew S&#803;&#299;y&#333;n
> First Known Use: 14th century
> 
> 
> Related to ZION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synonyms: above, bliss, elysian fields, Elysium, empyrean, kingdom come, New Jerusalem, paradise, sky, heaven (also Sion)
> 
> Antonyms: Gehenna, hell, Pandemonium, perdition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [+]more
Click to expand...

*hossy bear*

have you freed palestine yet?

isn't it far too soon to change your end slogan??

what went wrong??

*were you yet another opportunuity sadly missed by our dear pals??

tell us the story, haver*


----------



## skye

MHunterB said:


> I do not have any argument with Islam per se, or with people calling GOD 'Allah' as that's the word in their language.
> 
> I DO have a probem with anyone insisting on abusing a religion by "defining" it as rejecting the central figure of anothe religion's theology - that's just so asinine on so many levels.  But it's something that the Sherrithing does.
> 
> It seems to me that Sherri worships *herself* - it's all about what *she* has chosen to believe is true, and she is literally willing to damn all the rest of us who don't agree with her.
> 
> The eagerness with which she demonizes - again quite literally! - a diverse group of ordinary normal everyday human beings is something Ifind particulaly ironic, given that she routnely accuses all of us without exception of demonizing Muslims or Arabs or Palestinians or whatever.




and the saddest thing is that Sherri not only is complicit in  hiding behind  women and children  and killing them -like Hamas does-   now she is also hiding behind the Bible and Jesus.

There is no limit for her  in order to protect her Allah, her Fundamentalist faith


----------



## irosie91

sherri gets more and more idiotic-----she uses a definition of  ZION    conjured up by the FILTH AND SHIT like herself ----to wit  medieval inquisitors-------to discuss what  JEWS SEE AS ZION          one might as well ask  SAINT MAGDA OF THE CYANIDE TO DEFINE  JESUS   (which---btw she did----with pious  "christian fervor"     which included her ADORATION OF SAINT ADOLF ABU ALI)


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koranimals pass out sweets after their fellow Muslims butcher Israelis
> 
> *Gaza: Muslims pass out candy to celebrate brutal murder of Israeli family*
> 
> Savagery. And yet the world demonizes Israel. ​
> 
> An update on this story. "Gaza celebrates; Fayyad condemns terror attack," by Elior Levy for Ynet News, March 12 (thanks to Pamela Geller):
> 
> Gaza residents from the southern city of Rafah hit the streets Saturday to celebrate the terror attack in the West Bank settlement of Itamar where five family members were murdered in their sleep, including three children.
> Residents handed out candy and sweets, one resident saying the joy "is a natural response to the harm settlers inflict on the Palestinian residents in the West Bank."
> 
> ---
> Gaza: Muslims pass out candy to celebrate brutal murder of Israeli family - Jihad Watch
> 
> They wonder why I call them Beasts and Koranimals, those that defend them are the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic term du jour to rationalize the throat-slitting massacre of a sleeping Jewish family: 36-year-old Udi Fogel, his 35-year-old wife, Ruth, and, yes, their three children: 11-year-old Yoav, 4-year-old Elad, and Hadas, their 3-month-old baby.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/6029432-post404.html​
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETrjbPWxyS8]Palestinian Incitement: Children on a Mission to Kill Jews - YouTube[/ame]


...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Nation that does this to children of Palestine in 2 days, how can anyone argue they have any right to exist?
> 
> All of these children were murdered by Israel in two days, and this is not even a complete list of all the kids who died in the two days of January 4, 2009 and January 5, 2009.
> 
> And the way they died, whole families, some burned to death with white phosphorous, some waving white flags, some on their roofs, some trying to leave their house after ordered to do so and they were shot as they followed the orders to leave!
> 
> B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities
> 
> Muhammad 'Amer Rizeq Abu 'Easheh was a 9 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by shelling. He was killed with his parents, brother, and sister while they were at home in a-Nasser neighborhood, which lies some 200 meters from the Internal Ministry headquarters and the former Palestinian Intelligence headquarters. B'Tselem's investigation indicates that armed militants apparently were not present in the area.
> 
> Shahd Muhammad Amin Heji was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was the daughter of Muhammad Amin Haji, who had previously been killed by a shell that struck the family's house. Killed with Muhammad Samir Haji and 'Ola 'Arafat by soldiers' gunfire as they tried along with other persons to reach a safe place, after soldiers ordered them to leave their house. Her mother was wounded.
> 
> Wiam Jamal Mahmoud al-Kafarneh was a 2 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. She was killed while she was at home with members of her family, all of whom were wounded in the shelling.
> 
> 'Arafat Muhammad 'Arafat 'Abd a-Dayem was a 12 year-old resident of 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by Flechette shells fired from a tank. He was killed by flechette-shell darts while in a condolence tent. Five other persons were killed in the incident.
> 
> Nada Radwan Na'im Mardi was a 5 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. She was killed while walking in al-'Atatreh area with members of her family, who were carrying white flags, trying to get to a safe place. She died the next day from her wounds.
> 
> Ibrahim Rohi Muhammad 'Aqel was a 16 year-old resident of al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, killed on 05.01.2009 in al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, by a shell fired from a tank. Killed while eating with his family in the yard after armed persons fired rockets from the neighborhood.
> 
> Isma'il 'Abdallah Suliman Abu Sanimah was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while on his way home from visiting his sister in a-Shuhadaa Village, near the Kerem Shalom crossing.
> 
> Asmaa Ibrahim Hussein 'Afaneh was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of a house with members of her family.
> 
> Mahmoud Sami Yihya 'Asaliyah was a 3 year-old resident of Jabalya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while at home with members of his family.
> 
> Shaza al-'Abed Muhammad al-Habash was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded.
> 
> Muhammad Hikmat Matar Abu Halimah was a 16 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition.  He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous.
> 
> Matar Sa'ed Matar Abu Halimah was a 17 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous.
> 
> Suhair Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of her house with members of her family.
> 
> Wadi'a Amin 'Omar 'Omar was a 2 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while at home with members of his family.
> 
> Ruba Muhammad Fadel Abu Ras was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while next to her house in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> Hamzah Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 7 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Hashem 'Awani 'Abd al-Fatah Jadu' was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed with his two brothers when their house in a-Sabra neighborhood was bombed.
> 
> Musa Yusef Hassan Barbakh was a 16 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his uncle and cousins while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house.
> 
> Israa Qusai Muhammad al-Habash was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded.
> 
> Farah 'Amar Fuad al-Hilu was a 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was killed while she fled from her house with her family after her grandfather was shot by soldiers who entered the house.
> 
> Jihad Samir Faiz Erhim was a 8 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed near his home in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> a-Sayed Jawad Muhammad a-Siksik was  a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Killed while on the roof of his house.
> 
> Zeid Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 10 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Yusef 'Abed Muhsein Barbakh was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his father, two of his brothers, and his cousin while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house.
> 
> 'Abd a-Rahim Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 13 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death together with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck their house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five others in the family were burned, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Iyad Nabil 'Abd a-Rahman Saleh was a 16 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while he was next to his house in al-'Awadeh Towers.
> 
> Ahmad Khader Diab Sbieh was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles).  Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house.
> 
> Mahmoud Khaled 'Alian al-Masharawi was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house.
> 
> 'Ayed 'Imad Jamal Khairah was a 14 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed while walking in an area in which armed persons were present.
> 
> Bahaa a-Din Muaiad Kamal Abu Wadi was a 7 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while he was with his family at home in a-Zaitun neighborhood.
> 
> Shahd Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 1 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. She was burned to death along with three of her brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck her house. Her father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Muhammad Faraj Isma'il Hasuna was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed in a-Tufah neighborhood while on his way to his sister's house.
> 
> Ziad Muhammad Salma Abu Sanimah was a 9 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed while playing in the street next to his house.
> 
> Jihad Kamal Hassan Ahmad was a 17 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district. She was killed while riding in a car with her family.
> 
> 'Omar Ahmad Mahmoud al-Bard'i was a 11 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while transporting paramedics to wounded combatants.
> 
> Hamzah Zuheir Rizeq Tantish was a 11 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district. He was killed with his cousin while they were on the roof of the house.
> 
> 'Abd al-Karim Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while standing on the roof of his house with members of his family.
> 
> Sherri



Here is more about these white phosphorous attacks on the civilians  and children of Gaza, that injured and killed many children in Gaza, burning many of the targeted civilians to death. 


"Photos of Israeli White Phosphorus attacks on UN schools in Gaza 


The following are photos of an Israeli white phosphorus attack in a UNRWA school in Beit Lahia in Gaza. White phosphorus is illegal to use in civilian areas, and its use by Israel constitutes a war crime.

Two children were killed in this attack, a mother lost her legs, and dozens were injured. Others who inhaled white phosphorus fumes may only know the effect of the attack on their health in time. 

Next time a Zionist apologist tells you Israel doesn&#8217;t use white phosphorus in illegal ways, point them to these pictures, and let them try to deny the obvious."


Israeli Attack On UN School



























































































Sherri


----------



## skye

I told you!

Sherri doesn't answer what she thinks of Hamas hiding behind  and killing babies and women...



She cuts and paste


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> I told you!
> 
> Sherri doesn't answer what she thinks of Hamas hiding behind  and killing babies and women...
> 
> 
> 
> She cuts and paste



They are not doing t hat except in deluded minds of feeble ones like Skye who buys into Nazi Zionist Hasbara Propaganda!


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Nation that does this to children of Palestine in 2 days, how can anyone argue they have any right to exist?
> 
> All of these children were murdered by Israel in two days, and this is not even a complete list of all the kids who died in the two days of January 4, 2009 and January 5, 2009.
> 
> And the way they died, whole families, some burned to death with white phosphorous, some waving white flags, some on their roofs, some trying to leave their house after ordered to do so and they were shot as they followed the orders to leave!
> 
> B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities
> 
> Muhammad 'Amer Rizeq Abu 'Easheh was a 9 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by shelling. He was killed with his parents, brother, and sister while they were at home in a-Nasser neighborhood, which lies some 200 meters from the Internal Ministry headquarters and the former Palestinian Intelligence headquarters. B'Tselem's investigation indicates that armed militants apparently were not present in the area.
> 
> Shahd Muhammad Amin Heji was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was the daughter of Muhammad Amin Haji, who had previously been killed by a shell that struck the family's house. Killed with Muhammad Samir Haji and 'Ola 'Arafat by soldiers' gunfire as they tried along with other persons to reach a safe place, after soldiers ordered them to leave their house. Her mother was wounded.
> 
> Wiam Jamal Mahmoud al-Kafarneh was a 2 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. She was killed while she was at home with members of her family, all of whom were wounded in the shelling.
> 
> 'Arafat Muhammad 'Arafat 'Abd a-Dayem was a 12 year-old resident of 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by Flechette shells fired from a tank. He was killed by flechette-shell darts while in a condolence tent. Five other persons were killed in the incident.
> 
> Nada Radwan Na'im Mardi was a 5 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. She was killed while walking in al-'Atatreh area with members of her family, who were carrying white flags, trying to get to a safe place. She died the next day from her wounds.
> 
> Ibrahim Rohi Muhammad 'Aqel was a 16 year-old resident of al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, killed on 05.01.2009 in al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, by a shell fired from a tank. Killed while eating with his family in the yard after armed persons fired rockets from the neighborhood.
> 
> Isma'il 'Abdallah Suliman Abu Sanimah was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while on his way home from visiting his sister in a-Shuhadaa Village, near the Kerem Shalom crossing.
> 
> Asmaa Ibrahim Hussein 'Afaneh was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of a house with members of her family.
> 
> Mahmoud Sami Yihya 'Asaliyah was a 3 year-old resident of Jabalya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while at home with members of his family.
> 
> Shaza al-'Abed Muhammad al-Habash was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded.
> 
> Muhammad Hikmat Matar Abu Halimah was a 16 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition.  He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous.
> 
> Matar Sa'ed Matar Abu Halimah was a 17 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous.
> 
> Suhair Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of her house with members of her family.
> 
> Wadi'a Amin 'Omar 'Omar was a 2 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while at home with members of his family.
> 
> Ruba Muhammad Fadel Abu Ras was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while next to her house in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> Hamzah Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 7 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Hashem 'Awani 'Abd al-Fatah Jadu' was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed with his two brothers when their house in a-Sabra neighborhood was bombed.
> 
> Musa Yusef Hassan Barbakh was a 16 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his uncle and cousins while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house.
> 
> Israa Qusai Muhammad al-Habash was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded.
> 
> Farah 'Amar Fuad al-Hilu was a 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was killed while she fled from her house with her family after her grandfather was shot by soldiers who entered the house.
> 
> Jihad Samir Faiz Erhim was a 8 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed near his home in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> a-Sayed Jawad Muhammad a-Siksik was  a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Killed while on the roof of his house.
> 
> Zeid Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 10 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Yusef 'Abed Muhsein Barbakh was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his father, two of his brothers, and his cousin while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house.
> 
> 'Abd a-Rahim Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 13 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death together with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck their house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five others in the family were burned, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Iyad Nabil 'Abd a-Rahman Saleh was a 16 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while he was next to his house in al-'Awadeh Towers.
> 
> Ahmad Khader Diab Sbieh was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles).  Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house.
> 
> Mahmoud Khaled 'Alian al-Masharawi was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house.
> 
> 'Ayed 'Imad Jamal Khairah was a 14 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed while walking in an area in which armed persons were present.
> 
> Bahaa a-Din Muaiad Kamal Abu Wadi was a 7 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while he was with his family at home in a-Zaitun neighborhood.
> 
> Shahd Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 1 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. She was burned to death along with three of her brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck her house. Her father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Muhammad Faraj Isma'il Hasuna was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed in a-Tufah neighborhood while on his way to his sister's house.
> 
> Ziad Muhammad Salma Abu Sanimah was a 9 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed while playing in the street next to his house.
> 
> Jihad Kamal Hassan Ahmad was a 17 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district. She was killed while riding in a car with her family.
> 
> 'Omar Ahmad Mahmoud al-Bard'i was a 11 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while transporting paramedics to wounded combatants.
> 
> Hamzah Zuheir Rizeq Tantish was a 11 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district. He was killed with his cousin while they were on the roof of the house.
> 
> 'Abd al-Karim Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while standing on the roof of his house with members of his family.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more about these white phosphorous attacks on the civilians  and children of Gaza, that injured and killed many children in Gaza, burning many of the targeted civilians to death.
> 
> 
> "Photos of Israeli White Phosphorus attacks on UN schools in Gaza
> 
> 
> The following are photos of an Israeli white phosphorus attack in a UNRWA school in Beit Lahia in Gaza. White phosphorus is illegal to use in civilian areas, and its use by Israel constitutes a war crime.
> 
> Two children were killed in this attack, a mother lost her legs, and dozens were injured. Others who inhaled white phosphorus fumes may only know the effect of the attack on their health in time.
> 
> Next time a Zionist apologist tells you Israel doesnt use white phosphorus in illegal ways, point them to these pictures, and let them try to deny the obvious."
> 
> 
> Israeli Attack On UN School
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


"The Israeli military said its investigation into the use of white phosphorous was still under way, but insisted its use of what it called 155mm "smoke shells" was legal.

"Based on the findings at this stage it is already possible to conclude that the IDF's use of smoke shells was in accordance with international law," it said. "These shells were used for specific operational needs only and in accord with international humanitarian law. The claim that smoke shells were used indiscriminately, or to threaten the civilian population, is baseless."


----------



## Hossfly

skye said:


> I told you!
> 
> Sherri doesn't answer what she thinks of Hamas hiding behind  and killing babies and women...
> 
> 
> 
> She cuts and paste


Sherri lies, her feet stink and she don't love Jesus.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> I've never seen Hoss come barging into a 'fluffy' thread like the Coffee Shop or the Tavern or such flaming other posters and trash-talking them.
> 
> I've only ever seen Tinny, PatCat, Sherri, Sealie and Theliq(uored-up and stupid!) do that kind of shit.  Some of 'em more than once.
> 
> IFF you wanna talk about 'posses', Steverino.......



that's not true. i have hardly ever posted on the coffee shop or tavern threads. and what the hell are these fluffy threads? there ain't no fluffy threads on this board.


----------



## toastman

Sherri refers to the Palestinians as gentiles


----------



## skye

toastman said:


> Sherri refers to the Palestinians as gentiles


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri refers to the Palestinians as gentiles
Click to expand...


Does Skye think they are Jewish?


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>



Photos by the "Friends of Palestine" nice propaganda shots. Now can you respond to my post that spoke to this situation?


----------



## skye

Palestine Hollywood!  more fake photos   YAy

thank you sherri poo!


----------



## MHunterB

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen Hoss*come barging into a 'fluffy' thread* like the Coffee Shop or the Tavern or such *flaming other posters and trash-talking them*.
> 
> I've only ever seen Tinny, PatCat, Sherri, Sealie and Theliq(uored-up and stupid!) do* that kind of shit.  Some of 'em more than once.
> 
> IFF you wanna talk about 'posses', Steverino.......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> that's not true. i have hardly ever posted on the coffee shop or tavern threads. and what the hell are these fluffy threads? there ain't no fluffy threads on this board.*
Click to expand...

*

Well, Seal - if you go look up the posts by those posters you will find out that my statement was basically accurate.  And there ARE fluffy threads, a few here & there.

Maybe the bolding will help you understand that CS and Tavern are not the *only* fluffy threads AND you're not the only poster on the list.*


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> I've never seen Hoss come barging into a 'fluffy' thread like the Coffee Shop or the Tavern or such flaming other posters and trash-talking them.
> 
> I've only ever seen Tinny, PatCat, Sherri, Sealie and Theliq(uored-up and stupid!) do that kind of shit.  Some of 'em more than once.
> 
> IFF you wanna talk about 'posses', Steverino.......



I likes you Marg but methinks you treat me SO BAD,one thing I am not is STUPID,yeah I flame from time to time but NOTHING FLUFFY that's for sure,

Would you want someone who just rolls over when you need correcting,of course you don't,You are very combative........but tis true NOT AS MUCH AS I.

But we never take a backwards step against injustice and Bullshit.

Steverino!!!!!! I like it but prefer 'the liq'uidator,it suits me a whole lot better,I never know when some creep is about to Stab Me In The Back but I have complete control of the Zionist Terrorists as they are so predictable.......and couldn't lie straight in bed.

Marg never think I am as you think,as I am a very different Animal.....Keep Well and Happy,keep your thoughts for Israelis and Palestinians....they need your prayers.

Slagging me off is such negativity and all Shit off a Ducks back to me.

I have always spoken the truth about you and been so nice to you,since our first infraction,I don't want you getting into old habits.

Shalom Marg.... Steve,Steverino,theliq,


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> palestine hollywood!  More fake photos   yay
> 
> thank you sherri poo! :d



dope


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri refers to the Palestinians as gentiles
Click to expand...


dopier


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> sherri doesn't care for those children who hamas use as shields .... All those babies who according to sherri beliefs  have to become martyrs for islam...
> 
> 
> Is too sad for words.



dopyist:d


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Nation that does this to children of Palestine in 2 days, how can anyone argue they have any right to exist?
> 
> All of these children were murdered by Israel in two days, and this is not even a complete list of all the kids who died in the two days of January 4, 2009 and January 5, 2009.
> 
> And the way they died, whole families, some burned to death with white phosphorous, some waving white flags, some on their roofs, some trying to leave their house after ordered to do so and they were shot as they followed the orders to leave!
> 
> B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities
> 
> Muhammad 'Amer Rizeq Abu 'Easheh was a 9 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by shelling. He was killed with his parents, brother, and sister while they were at home in a-Nasser neighborhood, which lies some 200 meters from the Internal Ministry headquarters and the former Palestinian Intelligence headquarters. B'Tselem's investigation indicates that armed militants apparently were not present in the area.
> 
> Shahd Muhammad Amin Heji was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was the daughter of Muhammad Amin Haji, who had previously been killed by a shell that struck the family's house. Killed with Muhammad Samir Haji and 'Ola 'Arafat by soldiers' gunfire as they tried along with other persons to reach a safe place, after soldiers ordered them to leave their house. Her mother was wounded.
> 
> Wiam Jamal Mahmoud al-Kafarneh was a 2 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. She was killed while she was at home with members of her family, all of whom were wounded in the shelling.
> 
> 'Arafat Muhammad 'Arafat 'Abd a-Dayem was a 12 year-old resident of 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by Flechette shells fired from a tank. He was killed by flechette-shell darts while in a condolence tent. Five other persons were killed in the incident.
> 
> Nada Radwan Na'im Mardi was a 5 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. She was killed while walking in al-'Atatreh area with members of her family, who were carrying white flags, trying to get to a safe place. She died the next day from her wounds.
> 
> Ibrahim Rohi Muhammad 'Aqel was a 16 year-old resident of al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, killed on 05.01.2009 in al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, by a shell fired from a tank. Killed while eating with his family in the yard after armed persons fired rockets from the neighborhood.
> 
> Isma'il 'Abdallah Suliman Abu Sanimah was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while on his way home from visiting his sister in a-Shuhadaa Village, near the Kerem Shalom crossing.
> 
> Asmaa Ibrahim Hussein 'Afaneh was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of a house with members of her family.
> 
> Mahmoud Sami Yihya 'Asaliyah was a 3 year-old resident of Jabalya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while at home with members of his family.
> 
> Shaza al-'Abed Muhammad al-Habash was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded.
> 
> Muhammad Hikmat Matar Abu Halimah was a 16 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition.  He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous.
> 
> Matar Sa'ed Matar Abu Halimah was a 17 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous.
> 
> Suhair Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of her house with members of her family.
> 
> Wadi'a Amin 'Omar 'Omar was a 2 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while at home with members of his family.
> 
> Ruba Muhammad Fadel Abu Ras was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while next to her house in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> Hamzah Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 7 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Hashem 'Awani 'Abd al-Fatah Jadu' was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed with his two brothers when their house in a-Sabra neighborhood was bombed.
> 
> Musa Yusef Hassan Barbakh was a 16 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his uncle and cousins while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house.
> 
> Israa Qusai Muhammad al-Habash was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded.
> 
> Farah 'Amar Fuad al-Hilu was a 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was killed while she fled from her house with her family after her grandfather was shot by soldiers who entered the house.
> 
> Jihad Samir Faiz Erhim was a 8 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed near his home in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> a-Sayed Jawad Muhammad a-Siksik was  a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Killed while on the roof of his house.
> 
> Zeid Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 10 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Yusef 'Abed Muhsein Barbakh was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his father, two of his brothers, and his cousin while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house.
> 
> 'Abd a-Rahim Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 13 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death together with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck their house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five others in the family were burned, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Iyad Nabil 'Abd a-Rahman Saleh was a 16 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while he was next to his house in al-'Awadeh Towers.
> 
> Ahmad Khader Diab Sbieh was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles).  Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house.
> 
> Mahmoud Khaled 'Alian al-Masharawi was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house.
> 
> 'Ayed 'Imad Jamal Khairah was a 14 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed while walking in an area in which armed persons were present.
> 
> Bahaa a-Din Muaiad Kamal Abu Wadi was a 7 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while he was with his family at home in a-Zaitun neighborhood.
> 
> Shahd Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 1 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. She was burned to death along with three of her brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck her house. Her father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Muhammad Faraj Isma'il Hasuna was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed in a-Tufah neighborhood while on his way to his sister's house.
> 
> Ziad Muhammad Salma Abu Sanimah was a 9 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed while playing in the street next to his house.
> 
> Jihad Kamal Hassan Ahmad was a 17 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district. She was killed while riding in a car with her family.
> 
> 'Omar Ahmad Mahmoud al-Bard'i was a 11 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while transporting paramedics to wounded combatants.
> 
> Hamzah Zuheir Rizeq Tantish was a 11 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district. He was killed with his cousin while they were on the roof of the house.
> 
> 'Abd al-Karim Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while standing on the roof of his house with members of his family.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more about these white phosphorous attacks on the civilians  and children of Gaza, that injured and killed many children in Gaza, burning many of the targeted civilians to death.
> 
> 
> "Photos of Israeli White Phosphorus attacks on UN schools in Gaza
> 
> 
> The following are photos of an Israeli white phosphorus attack in a UNRWA school in Beit Lahia in Gaza. White phosphorus is illegal to use in civilian areas, and its use by Israel constitutes a war crime.
> 
> Two children were killed in this attack, a mother lost her legs, and dozens were injured. Others who inhaled white phosphorus fumes may only know the effect of the attack on their health in time.
> 
> Next time a Zionist apologist tells you Israel doesnt use white phosphorus in illegal ways, point them to these pictures, and let them try to deny the obvious."
> 
> 
> Israeli Attack On UN School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


This is a photo of one of the Palestinian civilians in Gaza Israel injured with the white phosphorous attacks, it was an attack on 1/3/2009, she later died from her injuries, on March 29, 2009 !






Btslem tells her story! Here is part of it!

"Until last week, I lived with my husband, Muhammad, 24, and our two little daughters, Farah, 3, and Aya, 6 months, in the a-Sifa section of Beit Lahiya. We lived in the same house as Muhammad's parents, Sa'dallah Abu Halima, 44, and Sabah Abu Halima, 44, and his brothers and sisters: Omar, 18, Yusef, 16, Abd a-Rahim, 13, Zeid, 11, Hamzah, 10, Ali, 4, and baby Shahd, 1. Our house had two floors. On the first floor were 250 square meters of storage rooms, and we lived on the second floor. We are farmers and have land next to the house. On Saturday night [3 January], Israeli jets dropped leaflets calling on residents of the area to leave their homes. The army did the same thing in previous incursions and we didn't leave the house, so this time, too, we decided not to leave.  Around 4 P.M. the next day [4 January], when all the family was in the house, the army started to shell our area. A few minutes later, shells landed on our house. Fire broke out in the house and several members of the family burned to death: my father-in-law, his baby daughter Shahd, and three of his sons - Abd a-Rahim, Zeid and Hamzah. 

My mother-in-law and her sons Yusef, Omar and Ali suffered burns. The fire spread throughout the house. I was holding my daughter Farah and we were both burned too. My clothes went up in flames, and some of my skin and Farah's skin was scorched. Luckily, my baby daughter Aya wasn't hurt. I ripped the clothes off my body and cried out that I was burning. I was naked in front of everybody in the house. My body was burning and the pain was excruciating. I could smell my flesh burning. I was in a horrible condition. I looked for something to cover me and shouted non-stop. My husband's brother took off his pants and gave them to me to wear. The top part of my body remain stayed naked until my husband came and covered me with his jacket. Then he ran to the road to get an ambulance or find some people to help us get the killed and injured people out of the house. He couldn't find any ambulance or firefighting vehicle. His cousins, who live nearby us, Matar and Muhammad-Hikmat Abu Halima, came to help. My husband lifted me up, and Nabilah, his aunt, picked up Farah. Another aunt, who also came to help, took Aya. Muhammad, Farah, Nabilah, her son Ali, Omar, Matar and I all got onto a wagon hitched to a tractor. Muhammad Hahmat drove it, heading to Kamal Adwan Hospital. We also took the body of the baby Shahed. We left all the others in the house.  On the way, we saw soldiers about 300 meters from al-Atatrah Square.  Muhammad stopped the tractor and suddenly, the soldiers opened fire at us. They killed Matar and Muhammad-Hikmat. Ali was wounded and managed to run away with Nabilah and Omar." 

Testimony of Ghada Riad Rajab Abu Halima | B'Tselem

Sherri


----------



## skye

Total maniac! our   poor lost  Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

You are very funny, Steve - profess to be my friend, yet call me a Zionist terrorist.  Or have you forgotten that you've referred to Hadassah as 'a terrorist organization'?

The slandering of Zionism as 'inherently evil' is not any more helpful to peace than is the slandering of Islam as 'devil worship' - at least such is my opinion.


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Nation that does this to children of Palestine in 2 days, how can anyone argue they have any right to exist?
> 
> All of these children were murdered by Israel in two days, and this is not even a complete list of all the kids who died in the two days of January 4, 2009 and January 5, 2009.
> 
> And the way they died, whole families, some burned to death with white phosphorous, some waving white flags, some on their roofs, some trying to leave their house after ordered to do so and they were shot as they followed the orders to leave!
> 
> B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities
> 
> Muhammad 'Amer Rizeq Abu 'Easheh was a 9 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by shelling. He was killed with his parents, brother, and sister while they were at home in a-Nasser neighborhood, which lies some 200 meters from the Internal Ministry headquarters and the former Palestinian Intelligence headquarters. B'Tselem's investigation indicates that armed militants apparently were not present in the area.
> 
> Shahd Muhammad Amin Heji was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was the daughter of Muhammad Amin Haji, who had previously been killed by a shell that struck the family's house. Killed with Muhammad Samir Haji and 'Ola 'Arafat by soldiers' gunfire as they tried along with other persons to reach a safe place, after soldiers ordered them to leave their house. Her mother was wounded.
> 
> Wiam Jamal Mahmoud al-Kafarneh was a 2 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. She was killed while she was at home with members of her family, all of whom were wounded in the shelling.
> 
> 'Arafat Muhammad 'Arafat 'Abd a-Dayem was a 12 year-old resident of 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by Flechette shells fired from a tank. He was killed by flechette-shell darts while in a condolence tent. Five other persons were killed in the incident.
> 
> Nada Radwan Na'im Mardi was a 5 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. She was killed while walking in al-'Atatreh area with members of her family, who were carrying white flags, trying to get to a safe place. She died the next day from her wounds.
> 
> Ibrahim Rohi Muhammad 'Aqel was a 16 year-old resident of al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, killed on 05.01.2009 in al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, by a shell fired from a tank. Killed while eating with his family in the yard after armed persons fired rockets from the neighborhood.
> 
> Isma'il 'Abdallah Suliman Abu Sanimah was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while on his way home from visiting his sister in a-Shuhadaa Village, near the Kerem Shalom crossing.
> 
> Asmaa Ibrahim Hussein 'Afaneh was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of a house with members of her family.
> 
> Mahmoud Sami Yihya 'Asaliyah was a 3 year-old resident of Jabalya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while at home with members of his family.
> 
> Shaza al-'Abed Muhammad al-Habash was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded.
> 
> Muhammad Hikmat Matar Abu Halimah was a 16 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition.  He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous.
> 
> Matar Sa'ed Matar Abu Halimah was a 17 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous.
> 
> Suhair Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of her house with members of her family.
> 
> Wadi'a Amin 'Omar 'Omar was a 2 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while at home with members of his family.
> 
> Ruba Muhammad Fadel Abu Ras was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while next to her house in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> Hamzah Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 7 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Hashem 'Awani 'Abd al-Fatah Jadu' was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed with his two brothers when their house in a-Sabra neighborhood was bombed.
> 
> Musa Yusef Hassan Barbakh was a 16 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his uncle and cousins while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house.
> 
> Israa Qusai Muhammad al-Habash was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded.
> 
> Farah 'Amar Fuad al-Hilu was a 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was killed while she fled from her house with her family after her grandfather was shot by soldiers who entered the house.
> 
> Jihad Samir Faiz Erhim was a 8 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed near his home in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> a-Sayed Jawad Muhammad a-Siksik was  a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Killed while on the roof of his house.
> 
> Zeid Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 10 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Yusef 'Abed Muhsein Barbakh was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his father, two of his brothers, and his cousin while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house.
> 
> 'Abd a-Rahim Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 13 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death together with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck their house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five others in the family were burned, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Iyad Nabil 'Abd a-Rahman Saleh was a 16 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while he was next to his house in al-'Awadeh Towers.
> 
> Ahmad Khader Diab Sbieh was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles).  Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house.
> 
> Mahmoud Khaled 'Alian al-Masharawi was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house.
> 
> 'Ayed 'Imad Jamal Khairah was a 14 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed while walking in an area in which armed persons were present.
> 
> Bahaa a-Din Muaiad Kamal Abu Wadi was a 7 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while he was with his family at home in a-Zaitun neighborhood.
> 
> Shahd Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 1 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. She was burned to death along with three of her brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck her house. Her father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Muhammad Faraj Isma'il Hasuna was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed in a-Tufah neighborhood while on his way to his sister's house.
> 
> Ziad Muhammad Salma Abu Sanimah was a 9 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed while playing in the street next to his house.
> 
> Jihad Kamal Hassan Ahmad was a 17 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district. She was killed while riding in a car with her family.
> 
> 'Omar Ahmad Mahmoud al-Bard'i was a 11 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while transporting paramedics to wounded combatants.
> 
> Hamzah Zuheir Rizeq Tantish was a 11 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district. He was killed with his cousin while they were on the roof of the house.
> 
> 'Abd al-Karim Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while standing on the roof of his house with members of his family.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more about these white phosphorous attacks on the civilians  and children of Gaza, that injured and killed many children in Gaza, burning many of the targeted civilians to death.
> 
> 
> "Photos of Israeli White Phosphorus attacks on UN schools in Gaza
> 
> 
> The following are photos of an Israeli white phosphorus attack in a UNRWA school in Beit Lahia in Gaza. White phosphorus is illegal to use in civilian areas, and its use by Israel constitutes a war crime.
> 
> Two children were killed in this attack, a mother lost her legs, and dozens were injured. Others who inhaled white phosphorus fumes may only know the effect of the attack on their health in time.
> 
> Next time a Zionist apologist tells you Israel doesn&#8217;t use white phosphorus in illegal ways, point them to these pictures, and let them try to deny the obvious."
> 
> 
> Israeli Attack On UN School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a photo of one of the Palestinian civilians in Gaza Israel injured with the white phosphorous attacks, it was an attack on 1/3/2009, she later died from her injuries, on March 29, 2009 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btslem tells her story! Here is part of it!
> 
> "Until last week, I lived with my husband, Muhammad, 24, and our two little daughters, Farah, 3, and Aya, 6 months, in the a-Sifa section of Beit Lahiya. We lived in the same house as Muhammad's parents, Sa'dallah Abu Halima, 44, and Sabah Abu Halima, 44, and his brothers and sisters: &#8216;Omar, 18, Yusef, 16, &#8216;Abd a-Rahim, 13, Zeid, 11, Hamzah, 10, &#8216;Ali, 4, and baby Shahd, 1. Our house had two floors. On the first floor were 250 square meters of storage rooms, and we lived on the second floor. We are farmers and have land next to the house. On Saturday night [3 January], Israeli jets dropped leaflets calling on residents of the area to leave their homes. The army did the same thing in previous incursions and we didn't leave the house, so this time, too, we decided not to leave.  Around 4 P.M. the next day [4 January], when all the family was in the house, the army started to shell our area. A few minutes later, shells landed on our house. Fire broke out in the house and several members of the family burned to death: my father-in-law, his baby daughter Shahd, and three of his sons - &#8216;Abd a-Rahim, Zeid and Hamzah.
> 
> My mother-in-law and her sons Yusef, &#8216;Omar and &#8216;Ali suffered burns. The fire spread throughout the house. I was holding my daughter Farah and we were both burned too. My clothes went up in flames, and some of my skin and Farah's skin was scorched. Luckily, my baby daughter Aya wasn't hurt. I ripped the clothes off my body and cried out that I was burning. I was naked in front of everybody in the house. My body was burning and the pain was excruciating. I could smell my flesh burning. I was in a horrible condition. I looked for something to cover me and shouted non-stop. My husband's brother took off his pants and gave them to me to wear. The top part of my body remain stayed naked until my husband came and covered me with his jacket. Then he ran to the road to get an ambulance or find some people to help us get the killed and injured people out of the house. He couldn't find any ambulance or firefighting vehicle. His cousins, who live nearby us, Matar and Muhammad-Hikmat Abu Halima, came to help. My husband lifted me up, and Nabilah, his aunt, picked up Farah. Another aunt, who also came to help, took Aya. Muhammad, Farah, Nabilah, her son &#8216;Ali, &#8216;Omar, Matar and I all got onto a wagon hitched to a tractor. Muhammad Hahmat drove it, heading to Kamal &#8216;Adwan Hospital. We also took the body of the baby Shahed. We left all the others in the house.  On the way, we saw soldiers about 300 meters from al-&#8216;Atatrah Square.  Muhammad stopped the tractor and suddenly, the soldiers opened fire at us. They killed Matar and Muhammad-Hikmat. &#8216;Ali was wounded and managed to run away with Nabilah and &#8216;Omar."
> 
> Testimony of Ghada Riad Rajab Abu Halima | B'Tselem
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


A rest from the propaganda and the tug at the heart string horsehit...I posted about the investigation and justification of the use this material. How about responding to that.


----------



## MHunterB

As for the heartwrenching anecdotal account from the Sherrithing - the poor woman herself acknowledges that the IADF leafleted the area advising the civilians to leave before beginning an assault on military targets in the area.

What other army does this, to try to reduce 'collateral' injuries and death of noncombatants?


----------



## MHunterB

Connery - Welcome to the bizarro world of the SherriThing!  The actual definitions or rules do not matter:  she is Deity in her own universe, where words mean whatever she decides they should and armies operate as she imagines they do.

It's sad, isn't it?


----------



## skye

Sherri cut and paste cut and paste cut and paste ..................go join the Army Sherri .....any Army.... your Hamas   Terrorist  Army ....... 

Do something useful instead of cutting and pasting rubbish!


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> You are very funny, Steve - profess to be my friend, yet call me a Zionist terrorist.  Or have you forgotten that you've referred to Hadassah as 'a terrorist organization'?
> 
> The slandering of Zionism as 'inherently evil' is not any more helpful to peace than is the slandering of Islam as 'devil worship' - at least such is my opinion.



I am your friend,well you say you are a Zionist...NO?

I don't like Zionism in any form past or present,I think it was you I spoke to,when I said "I cannot understand why you would be or want to be a Zionist"

It seems inconsistent with the person you are,maybe I was wrong but I don't think so Marg.

All I ever want is PEACE for the Palestinians and Israelis and a two State solution........It's not too much to Ask.

Often on here the HATRED and NASTINESS IS SO AWFUL......I think at times I am reading prose from MAD people.

I will close by saying some aspects of both Zionism and Fundementalists perveyors of Islam is EVIL

As I have said It's not a question of slander,but a question of fact.

steven


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> Sherri cut and paste cut and paste cut and paste ..................go join the Army Sherri .....any Army.... your Hamas   Terrorist  Army .......
> 
> Do something useful instead of cutting and pasting rubbish!



There is SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU


----------



## Connery

MHunterB said:


> Connery - Welcome to the bizarro world of the SherriThing!  The actual definitions or rules do not matter:  she is Deity in her own universe, where words mean whatever she decides they should and armies operate as she imagines they do.
> 
> It's sad, isn't it?



This is Sheerrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiii World......wind her up and she pops out scaring the shit out of anyone reading her crap ....


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koranimals pass out sweets after their fellow Muslims butcher Israelis
> 
> *Gaza: Muslims pass out candy to celebrate brutal murder of Israeli family*
> 
> Savagery. And yet the world demonizes Israel. ​
> 
> An update on this story. "Gaza celebrates; Fayyad condemns terror attack," by Elior Levy for Ynet News, March 12 (thanks to Pamela Geller):
> 
> Gaza residents from the southern city of Rafah hit the streets Saturday to celebrate the terror attack in the West Bank settlement of Itamar where five family members were murdered in their sleep, including three children.
> Residents handed out candy and sweets, one resident saying the joy "is a natural response to the harm settlers inflict on the Palestinian residents in the West Bank."
> 
> ---
> Gaza: Muslims pass out candy to celebrate brutal murder of Israeli family - Jihad Watch
> 
> They wonder why I call them Beasts and Koranimals, those that defend them are the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic term du jour to rationalize the throat-slitting massacre of a sleeping Jewish family: 36-year-old Udi Fogel, his 35-year-old wife, Ruth, and, yes, their three children: 11-year-old Yoav, 4-year-old Elad, and Hadas, their 3-month-old baby.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/6029432-post404.html​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETrjbPWxyS8]Palestinian Incitement: Children on a Mission to Kill Jews - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...







*Jewish Mother Fights Off Armed Gaza Terrorist With Krav Maga [Video] *​
November 28, 2012 
By H. Scott English


Monday night, Yael Matzpun was sleeping in a room with her 4 year old daughter and 2 year old son when she heard heavy footsteps out in the hall.  Her husband was not home because he had been called up for duty in the Israeli reserves. This Jewish mother from Sde Avraham, located near the border of Israel and Gaza, sprung from her bed and found a a Palestinian terrorist wearing a kafiyeh and armed with a knife in one hand and a metal pipe in the other. So she prepared for combat to save the lives of her children and herself according to Israeli newspaper Maariv.

Matzpun is trained in Krav Maga, an Israeli military form of hand to hand combat, and she knew that if she didn&#8217;t fight she would be killed along with her two little babies.  She shouted at the terrorist who turned to her and screaming in Arabic lunged at her with the knife stabbing her in the face and shoulder.  Matzpun then smashed his face with her fist and managed to deliver a beating that had the terrorist run into the bathroom. Matzpun then baracaded the door of the bathroom with a bed and called neighbors for help.

Matzpun told Maariv:

&#8220;Suddenly I saw a terrorist in a kefiyyeh [head scarf] standing opposite me I decided that if I didn&#8217;t fight, he would murder me and my four children, there would be a massacre like in Itamar, where the Fogels and three of their children were murdered in their home.&#8221;

---
Read more at Jewish Mother Fights Off Armed Gaza Terrorist With Krav Maga [Video]


----------



## theliq

Connery said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connery - Welcome to the bizarro world of the SherriThing!  The actual definitions or rules do not matter:  she is Deity in her own universe, where words mean whatever she decides they should and armies operate as she imagines they do.
> 
> It's sad, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sheerrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiii World......wind her up and she pops out scaring the shit out of anyone reading her crap ....
Click to expand...


Really Connery,that is not nice.Naughty Boyo


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> Awwwww, he's so cutesy-woo when he starts with the demands LOL!
> 
> Maybe you should've begun by giving your own sources - especiallythe police investigation in SA about the purported threats..... Is there something *wrong* in your eyes, sealie, with 'shunning' someone?  That's about as 'nonviolent' as can be!   What, the Jewish community in SA doesn't have the right to their feelings now if *you* don't approve?
> 
> As for 'HAMAS conducting themselves honorably' - what part of 'indiscriminate rocket attacks' do you think is 'honorable'?   And launcing attacks from a TV broadcast building?



you are a mean drunk, marq.


----------



## skye

F****** Islamic Fanatics ...

terrorists and sympathizers don't live long... what do I care anyway


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

skye said:


> F****** Islamic Fanatics ...
> 
> terrorists and sympathizers don't live long... what do I care anyway


Is that a threat? i mean nazi zionist apologists like you nothing is beneath scum like you!


----------



## skye

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> F****** Islamic Fanatics ...
> 
> terrorists and sympathizers don't live long... what do I care anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a threat? i mean nazi zionist apologists like you nothing is beneath scum like you!
Click to expand...




What am I? Mossad or something? 

no... relax and behave like a normal human being ....


try at least! I know it doesn't come easy for you .... try hard


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Gaza Strip - 12 Jan. '09: Israel is using phosphorous illegally in Gaza Strip bombings.

Published:  12 Jan 2009 

Information received by B'Tselem and several media reports indicate that the army is using phosphorous in the Gaza Strip. This weapon serves primarily to create screening, enabling forces to advance on the ground without being exposed. In addition, however, the phosphorous burns everything in comes in contact with, causing severe burns to humans. It is also capable of setting buildings and fields on fire.

International humanitarian law does not prohibit use of this weapon as such. However, the Third Protocol to the Convention on Prohibitions or Restrictions on the Use of Certain Conventional Weapons which may be Deemed to be Excessively Injurious or to Have Indiscriminate Effects, which relates to incendiary weapons, states that such weapons may only be used against military objects. When the military object is located within a civilian area, the use of phosphorous is absolutely prohibited. Israel has not signed the Protocol, but the rule it states is based on two customary principles of international law, which are binding on Israel. The first is the prohibition on using weapons that cannot distinguish between combatants and civilians, and the second is the prohibition on using weapons which by their nature cause unnecessary suffering.  The use of such a weapon in a densely populated civilian area like the Gaza Strip breaches these two principles, and violates Israel's obligation to take every possible precaution to limit harm to civilians.

The Gaza Strip - 12 Jan. '09: Israel is using phosphorous illegally in Gaza Strip bombings | B'Tselem

Amnesty and Human Rights Watch later issued reports identifying the use of these weapons as unlawful, as well, as they were used unlawfully against civilians.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more about these white phosphorous attacks on the civilians  and children of Gaza, that injured and killed many children in Gaza, burning many of the targeted civilians to death.
> 
> 
> "Photos of Israeli White Phosphorus attacks on UN schools in Gaza
> 
> 
> The following are photos of an Israeli white phosphorus attack in a UNRWA school in Beit Lahia in Gaza. White phosphorus is illegal to ushime in civilian areas, and its use by Israel constitutes a war crime.
> 
> Two children were killed in this attack, a mother lost her legs, and dozens were injured. Others who inhaled white phosphorus fumes may only know the effect of the attack on their health in time.
> 
> Next time a Zionist apologist tells you Israel doesnt use white phosphorus in illegal ways, point them to these pictures, and let them try to deny the obvious."
> 
> 
> Israeli Attack On UN School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of one of the Palestinian civilians in Gaza Israel injured with the white phosphorous attacks, it was an attack on 1/3/2009, she later died from her injuries, on March 29, 2009 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btslem tells her story! Here is part of it!
> 
> "Until last week, I lived with my husband, Muhammad, 24, and our two little daughters, Farah, 3, and Aya, 6 months, in the a-Sifa section of Beit Lahiya. We lived in the same house as Muhammad's parents, Sa'dallah Abu Halima, 44, and Sabah Abu Halima, 44, and his brothers and sisters: Omar, 18, Yusef, 16, Abd a-Rahim, 13, Zeid, 11, Hamzah, 10, Ali, 4, and baby Shahd, 1. Our house had two floors. On the first floor were 250 square meters of storage rooms, and we lived on the second floor. We are farmers and have land next to the house. On Saturday night [3 January], Israeli jets dropped leaflets calling on residents of the area to leave their homes. The army did the same thing in previous incursions and we didn't leave the house, so this time, too, we decided not to leave.  Around 4 P.M. the next day [4 January], when all the family was in the house, the army started to shell our area. A few minutes later, shells landed on our house. Fire broke out in the house and several members of the family burned to death: my father-in-law, his baby daughter Shahd, and three of his sons - Abd a-Rahim, Zeid and Hamzah.
> 
> My mother-in-law and her sons Yusef, Omar and Ali suffered burns. The fire spread throughout the house. I was holding my daughter Farah and we were both burned too. My clothes went up in flames, and some of my skin and Farah's skin was scorched. Luckily, my baby daughter Aya wasn't hurt. I ripped the clothes off my body and cried out that I was burning. I was naked in front of everybody in the house. My body was burning and the pain was excruciating. I could smell my flesh burning. I was in a horrible condition. I looked for something to cover me and shouted non-stop. My husband's brother took off his pants and gave them to me to wear. The top part of my body remain stayed naked until my husband came and covered me with his jacket. Then he ran to the road to get an ambulance or find some people to help us get the killed and injured people out of the house. He couldn't find any ambulance or firefighting vehicle. His cousins, who live nearby us, Matar and Muhammad-Hikmat Abu Halima, came to help. My husband lifted me up, and Nabilah, his aunt, picked up Farah. Another aunt, who also came to help, took Aya. Muhammad, Farah, Nabilah, her son Ali, Omar, Matar and I all got onto a wagon hitched to a tractor. Muhammad Hahmat drove it, heading to Kamal Adwan Hospital. We also took the body of the baby Shahed. We left all the others in the house.  On the way, we saw soldiers about 300 meters from al-Atatrah Square.  Muhammad stopped the tractor and suddenly, the soldiers opened fire at us. They killed Matar and Muhammad-Hikmat. Ali was wounded and managed to run away with Nabilah and Omar."
> 
> Testimony of Ghada Riad Rajab Abu Halima | B'Tselem
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A rest from the propaganda and the tug at the heart string horsehit...I posted about the investigation and justification of the use this material. How about responding to that.
Click to expand...

Israels deliberate massacres of civilians is fact and not propaganda!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> As for the heartwrenching anecdotal account from the Sherrithing - the poor woman herself acknowledges that the IADF leafleted the area advising the civilians to leave before beginning an assault on military targets in the area.
> 
> What other army does this, to try to reduce 'collateral' injuries and death of noncombatants?



When they tried to leave their house, the Nazi Zionist IDF scumbags killed more family members, Gaza was just a civilian shooting gallery for those Nazi IDF scumbags during Cast Lead! The Nazi IDF Zionist scumbags also attacked the UN School that was being used as a shelter, it was documented by Human rights Groups and I posted photos. All the Nazi Zionist soldiers were doing is deliberately attacking and killing everything in sight, man, woman, or child, it did not matter! That is what Nazis do! There was nowhere for Gazan civilians to find safety!

Sherri


----------



## skye

Sherri ,may be the Zionists should put a sock in your mouth and shut you up for a long while huh?

So everybody can relax and have some peace?

Oh My Lord!


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> Sherri ,may be the Zionists should put a sock in your mouth and shut you up for a long while huh?
> 
> So everybody can relax and have some peace?
> 
> Oh My Lord!



You kidding with a MOUTH LIKE YOURS


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the heartwrenching anecdotal account from the Sherrithing - the poor woman herself acknowledges that the IADF leafleted the area advising the civilians to leave before beginning an assault on military targets in the area.
> 
> What other army does this, to try to reduce 'collateral' injuries and death of noncombatants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they tried to leave their house, the Nazi Zionist IDF scumbags killed more family members, Gaza was just a civilian shooting gallery for those Nazi IDF scumbags during Cast Lead! The Nazi IDF Zionist scumbags also attacked the UN School that was being used as a shelter, it was documented by Human rights Groups and I posted photos. All the Nazi Zionist soldiers were doing is deliberately attacking and killing everything in sight, man, woman, or child, it did not matter! That is what Nazis do! There was nowhere for Gazan civilians to find safety!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Your lying is ridiculous:  if you READ the words you posted, the warning came something like *18 hours before *the bombardment began.   

As long as a person insists on engaging in the kind of wanton hyperbole and name-calling which has become a trademark of your posts, I can't see any reason to believe a single word you post, from any source.

If you really did care anything for the Palestinian people - you wouldn't debase and disgrace their aspirations for a nation by pimping lies and hate speech 'on their behalf'.

Wow - I had heard Mossad was paying you to 'flame out' and undercut the credibility of the Pal cause!  Maybe that rumor wasn't as far out as I thought it was........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Rain of Fire
Israels Unlawful Use of White Phosphorus in Gaza

Human Rights Watch 75 page report


I. Summary

This report documents Israels extensive use of white phosphorus munitions during its 22-
day military operations in Gaza, from December 27, 2008 to January 18, 2009, named
Operation Cast Lead. Based on in-depth investigations in Gaza, the report concludes that
the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) repeatedly exploded white phosphorus munitions in the air
over populated areas, killing and injuring civilians, and damaging civilian structures,
including a school, a market, a humanitarian aid warehouse and a hospital.
White phosphorus munitions did not kill the most civilians in Gaza  many more died from
missiles, bombs, heavy artillery, tank shells, and small arms fire  but their use in densely
populated neighborhoods, including downtown Gaza City, violated international
humanitarian law (the laws of war), which requires taking all feasible precautions to avoid
civilian harm and prohibits indiscriminate attacks and prohibits indiscriminate attacks.

The unlawful use of white phosphorus was neither incidental nor accidental. It was repeated
over time and in different locations, with the IDF air-bursting the munition in populated
areas up to the last days of its military operation. Even if intended as an obscurant rather
than as a weapon, the IDFs repeated firing of air-burst white phosphorus shells from 155mm artillery into densely populated areas was indiscriminate and indicates the commission of war crimes.

Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch


----------



## MHunterB

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri ,may be the Zionists should put a sock in your mouth and shut you up for a long while huh?
> 
> So everybody can relax and have some peace?
> 
> Oh My Lord!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You kidding with a MOUTH LIKE YOURS
Click to expand...


OK, you owe me for another irony meter.


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the heartwrenching anecdotal account from the Sherrithing - the poor woman herself acknowledges that the IADF leafleted the area advising the civilians to leave before beginning an assault on military targets in the area.
> 
> What other army does this, to try to reduce 'collateral' injuries and death of noncombatants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they tried to leave their house, the Nazi Zionist IDF scumbags killed more family members, Gaza was just a civilian shooting gallery for those Nazi IDF scumbags during Cast Lead! The Nazi IDF Zionist scumbags also attacked the UN School that was being used as a shelter, it was documented by Human rights Groups and I posted photos. All the Nazi Zionist soldiers were doing is deliberately attacking and killing everything in sight, man, woman, or child, it did not matter! That is what Nazis do! There was nowhere for Gazan civilians to find safety!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lying is ridiculous:  if you READ the words you posted, the warning came something like *18 hours before *the bombardment began.
> 
> As long as a person insists on engaging in the kind of wanton hyperbole and name-calling which has become a trademark of your posts, I can't see any reason to believe a single word you post, from any source.
> 
> If you really did care anything for the Palestinian people - you wouldn't debase and disgrace their aspirations for a nation by pimping lies and hate speech 'on their behalf'.
> 
> Wow - I had heard Mossad was paying you to 'flame out' and undercut the credibility of the Pal cause!  Maybe that rumor wasn't as far out as I thought it was........
Click to expand...


Marg Really,look if what Sherri is posting and it was the other way around,you or the likes of skye the mouth,would be saying exactly the same.....bias is no substitution for fact,IS IT

steve


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the heartwrenching anecdotal account from the Sherrithing - the poor woman herself acknowledges that the IADF leafleted the area advising the civilians to leave before beginning an assault on military targets in the area.
> 
> What other army does this, to try to reduce 'collateral' injuries and death of noncombatants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they tried to leave their house, the Nazi Zionist IDF scumbags killed more family members, Gaza was just a civilian shooting gallery for those Nazi IDF scumbags during Cast Lead! The Nazi IDF Zionist scumbags also attacked the UN School that was being used as a shelter, it was documented by Human rights Groups and I posted photos. All the Nazi Zionist soldiers were doing is deliberately attacking and killing everything in sight, man, woman, or child, it did not matter! That is what Nazis do! There was nowhere for Gazan civilians to find safety!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lying is ridiculous:  if you READ the words you posted, the warning came something like *18 hours before *the bombardment began.
> 
> As long as a person insists on engaging in the kind of wantony hyperbole and name-calling which has become a trademark of your posts, I can't see any reason to believe a single word you post, from any source.
> 
> If you really did care anything for the Palestinian people - you wouldn't debase and disgrace their aspirations for a nation by pimping lies and hate speech 'on their behalf'.
> 
> Wow - I had heard Mossad was paying you to 'flame out' and undercut the credibility of the Pal cause!  Maybe that rumor wasn't as far out as I thought it was........
Click to expand...

I am not lying about anything. Btselem documents killing of children with white phosphorous, human rights groups call these attacks war crimes. A nd a Regime that carries out these type of attacks on children and a civilian population they occupy needs to  be taken to the Intl Criminal Ct at the Hague and tried for their war crimes !


----------



## American_Jihad

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the heartwrenching anecdotal account from the Sherrithing - the poor woman herself acknowledges that the IADF leafleted the area advising the civilians to leave before beginning an assault on military targets in the area.
> 
> What other army does this, to try to reduce 'collateral' injuries and death of noncombatants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they tried to leave their house, the Nazi Zionist IDF scumbags killed more family members, Gaza was just a civilian shooting gallery for those Nazi IDF scumbags during Cast Lead! The Nazi IDF Zionist scumbags also attacked the UN School that was being used as a shelter, it was documented by Human rights Groups and I posted photos. All the Nazi Zionist soldiers were doing is deliberately attacking and killing everything in sight, man, woman, or child, it did not matter! That is what Nazis do! There was nowhere for Gazan civilians to find safety!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...







Boo Fucking Hoo

If their going to fire rockets at Israel for years they should have been smart enough to build bomb shelters. Hamas needs to get off their lazy asses and build some bomb shelters don't cha think...


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> Boo Fucking Hoo
> 
> If their going to fire rockets at Israel for years they should have been smart enough to build bomb shelters. Hamas needs to get off their lazy asses and build some bomb shelters don't cha think...


They can't build bomb shelters, dumbass, Israel won't allow cement and concrete into the area.

Just how stupid are you?


----------



## skye

American_Jihad said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the heartwrenching anecdotal account from the Sherrithing - the poor woman herself acknowledges that the IADF leafleted the area advising the civilians to leave before beginning an assault on military targets in the area.
> 
> What other army does this, to try to reduce 'collateral' injuries and death of noncombatants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they tried to leave their house, the Nazi Zionist IDF scumbags killed more family members, Gaza was just a civilian shooting gallery for those Nazi IDF scumbags during Cast Lead! The Nazi IDF Zionist scumbags also attacked the UN School that was being used as a shelter, it was documented by Human rights Groups and I posted photos. All the Nazi Zionist soldiers were doing is deliberately attacking and killing everything in sight, man, woman, or child, it did not matter! That is what Nazis do! There was nowhere for Gazan civilians to find safety!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo Fucking Hoo
> 
> If their going to fire rockets at Israel for years they should have been smart enough to build bomb shelters. Hamas needs to get off their lazy asses and build some bomb shelters don't cha think...
Click to expand...



I totally agree with you American_Jihad ....

but then   Hamas    has got all those women and children to hide behind, they don't need no stinking shelters ..... they enjoy killing and making martyrs of their own people


----------



## kvetch

irosie91 said:


> sherri gets more and more idiotic-----she uses a definition of  ZION    conjured up by the FILTH AND SHIT like herself ----to wit  medieval inquisitors-------to discuss what  JEWS SEE AS ZION          one might as well ask  SAINT MAGDA OF THE CYANIDE TO DEFINE  JESUS   (which---btw she did----with pious  "christian fervor"     which included her ADORATION OF SAINT ADOLF ABU ALI)


rosie dearest

still on the sherry binge booze i see

chacun a son gout!

donnez moi le jus d'orange, s.v.p   xxxxxxxx


----------



## skye

American_Jihad said:


> Boo Fucking Hoo
> 
> If their going to fire rockets at Israel for years they should have been smart enough to build bomb shelters. Hamas needs to get off their lazy asses and build some bomb shelters don't cha think...




Terrorist organizations like Hamas are war criminals!

They hide behind civilians, babies children women ....

They don't need shelters ..... that's how cowards operate


----------



## American_Jihad

*No Tears for Israeli Victims*

Leo Rennert
11/28/12


The Nov. 28 edition of the Washington Post grabs readers with a four-column photograph at the top of the front page with a caption reading: "Aseel Tafesh, 4, gathers her dolls from her home in a destroyed apartment building in Gaza City, where an uneasy quiet has settled as a truce between Israel and Hamas holds. The recent eight-day conflict killed 174 Palestinians, according to health officials in Gaza." 

The four-column headline below the photograph introduces a lengthy feature by Scott Wilson, who during a stint of several years as the Post's Jerusalem correspondent, was notable for his pro-Palestinian coverage. The headline reads: "In Gaza, caution can't save innocents -- Deaths in two families during recent conflict show limits of Israel's warning policy." Wilson's basic theme is that as long as there are collateral civilian casualties from Israeli operations, it doesn't matter that Israel may take all sorts of precautions not to harm civilians, Israel is still the heavy inviting international condemnation, which Wilson, of course, greatly encourages by his kind of pro-Palestinian reporting. The ultimate logic of this thesis is for Israel to dispense with its right of self-defense -- an outcome that evidently would not produce tears from Wilson. 

To set the scene, Wilson starts by introducing Khalid Azzam, a member of Islamic Jihad, who is awakened by a cellphone call from the Israeli military warning him that he was a target and to get civilians out of harm's way. Wilson clearly feels this is insufficient. "The phone calls are no guarantee that innocents will be spared," he writes. "No single event galvanizes support for Gaza's armed groups (Wilson never calls them terrorists) like mass civilian killings by Israel's military, and despite what Israel describes as exceptional caution, the recent conflict featured several of them." 

("Mass civilian killings"? If you dig all the way into Wilson's article, it turns out three or four civilian casualties qualify as "mass civilian killings." It's Wilson's pro-Palestinian math.)

Moving along: Azzam, responding to the Israeli warning, gathers his family and flees into the street -- without alerting his neighbors. The Israeli airstrike destroys Azzam's home, but also four others, including members of the Abu Zor family, who are not affiliated with Gaza's "armed groups." Two young mothers of the Zor family and a 3-year-old named Mohammed "perished in a blast meant to kill someone else," Wilson writes. 

There is some lingering resentment by survivors of the Abu Zor family at their Azzam neighbors for not alerting them, but Wilson assures us that they "ultimately blame Israel." 

---


Sadly, it goes without saying that Wilson and the Washington Post show nowhere near the same solicitude and empathy for Israeli civilians killed in the recent fighting or for the hundreds of thousands of Israelis who for years have been under constant rocket bombardments from Gaza, including thousands of children left with deep, lingering emotional scars. 

While copious tears are shed for Gaza, there are few if any left at the Post for Sderot, Netivot, Ashdod, Ashkelon and other towns and kibbutzim within range of Hamas and Islamic Jihad rockets, including most recently Tel Aviv and Jerusalem. Palestinian plight trumps Israeli plight -- by a country mile.


Read more: Blog: No Tears for Israeli Victims


----------



## American_Jihad

loinboy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo Fucking Hoo
> 
> If their going to fire rockets at Israel for years they should have been smart enough to build bomb shelters. Hamas needs to get off their lazy asses and build some bomb shelters don't cha think...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't build bomb shelters, dumbass, Israel won't allow cement and concrete into the area.
> 
> Just how stupid are you?
Click to expand...


They build tunnels ya jackwad, now who's stupid...


----------



## Lipush

Did sherri ever show THESE pictures?












































































[/IMG]











http://palestinename.com/bodybus.jpg


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeed, Israel really needs to stop its war.


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> They build tunnels ya jackwad, now who's stupid...


All that takes is a bucket and a shovel.

And they're definate not bomb proof.

Maybe debating isn't your thing?  I suggest "4-square" or "tetherball", as something more your speed.


----------



## irosie91

nonsense   Crotch boy----the tunnels  ----UNLESS DIRECTLY HIT BY SOMETHING LIKE A DAISY CUTTER-----are very safe as bomb shelters---
a lot safer than that which passes for a bomb shelter in Israel     the kids could WALK to complete safety in the Sinai----but then  sows like Sherrie would not have corpses to wave about


----------



## theliq

Lipush said:


> Did sherri ever show THESE pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://palestinename.com/bodybus.jpg



As I said two wrongs don't make this right,on either side.steven


----------



## theliq

American_Jihad said:


> *No Tears for Israeli Victims*
> 
> Leo Rennert
> 11/28/12
> 
> 
> The Nov. 28 edition of the Washington Post grabs readers with a four-column photograph at the top of the front page with a caption reading: "Aseel Tafesh, 4, gathers her dolls from her home in a destroyed apartment building in Gaza City, where an uneasy quiet has settled as a truce between Israel and Hamas holds. The recent eight-day conflict killed 174 Palestinians, according to health officials in Gaza."
> 
> The four-column headline below the photograph introduces a lengthy feature by Scott Wilson, who during a stint of several years as the Post's Jerusalem correspondent, was notable for his pro-Palestinian coverage. The headline reads: "In Gaza, caution can't save innocents -- Deaths in two families during recent conflict show limits of Israel's warning policy." Wilson's basic theme is that as long as there are collateral civilian casualties from Israeli operations, it doesn't matter that Israel may take all sorts of precautions not to harm civilians, Israel is still the heavy inviting international condemnation, which Wilson, of course, greatly encourages by his kind of pro-Palestinian reporting. The ultimate logic of this thesis is for Israel to dispense with its right of self-defense -- an outcome that evidently would not produce tears from Wilson.
> 
> To set the scene, Wilson starts by introducing Khalid Azzam, a member of Islamic Jihad, who is awakened by a cellphone call from the Israeli military warning him that he was a target and to get civilians out of harm's way. Wilson clearly feels this is insufficient. "The phone calls are no guarantee that innocents will be spared," he writes. "No single event galvanizes support for Gaza's armed groups (Wilson never calls them terrorists) like mass civilian killings by Israel's military, and despite what Israel describes as exceptional caution, the recent conflict featured several of them."
> 
> ("Mass civilian killings"? If you dig all the way into Wilson's article, it turns out three or four civilian casualties qualify as "mass civilian killings." It's Wilson's pro-Palestinian math.)
> 
> Moving along: Azzam, responding to the Israeli warning, gathers his family and flees into the street -- without alerting his neighbors. The Israeli airstrike destroys Azzam's home, but also four others, including members of the Abu Zor family, who are not affiliated with Gaza's "armed groups." Two young mothers of the Zor family and a 3-year-old named Mohammed "perished in a blast meant to kill someone else," Wilson writes.
> 
> There is some lingering resentment by survivors of the Abu Zor family at their Azzam neighbors for not alerting them, but Wilson assures us that they "ultimately blame Israel."
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> Sadly, it goes without saying that Wilson and the Washington Post show nowhere near the same solicitude and empathy for Israeli civilians killed in the recent fighting or for the hundreds of thousands of Israelis who for years have been under constant rocket bombardments from Gaza, including thousands of children left with deep, lingering emotional scars.
> 
> While copious tears are shed for Gaza, there are few if any left at the Post for Sderot, Netivot, Ashdod, Ashkelon and other towns and kibbutzim within range of Hamas and Islamic Jihad rockets, including most recently Tel Aviv and Jerusalem. Palestinian plight trumps Israeli plight -- by a country mile.
> 
> 
> Read more: Blog: No Tears for Israeli Victims



As it should........ I have given the DEATH statistics ad-nausum and more children in Palestine have been murdered than all the Jews in Israel in the last 40 years.......AND YOU ARE WHINGING

YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR Tosser, theliq


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boo Fucking Hoo
> 
> If their going to fire rockets at Israel for years they should have been smart enough to build bomb shelters. Hamas needs to get off their lazy asses and build some bomb shelters don't cha think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist organizations like Hamas are war criminals!
> 
> They hide behind civilians, babies children women ....
> 
> They don't need shelters ..... that's how cowards operate
Click to expand...


HoHO.....Let NUT AND YA WHO step foot in Belgium and the Arrest Warrant will be served

AS BEING A WAR CRIMINAL..........see when you open you MOUTH only shit spews out.

I'm theliq KEEPING THE BASTARDS HONEST....as always


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus says love our enemies, He does not call us to hate!
> 
> This Jesus of Hate you seem to think you know about does not exist!
> 
> 
> 
> "Love for Enemies
> 
> 43 You have heard that it was said, Love your neighbor_ and hate your enemy. 44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. 46 If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? 47 And if you greet only your own people, what are you doing more than others? Do not even pagans do that? 48 Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect."
> 
> Matthew 5:43-48
> 
> Sherri_
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Here are the prayers of the man God Himself called, "A man after my own heart".
> "How blessed will be the one who seizes your infants and dashes them against the rocks."
>  Psalm 137:9
> 
> "Let death take my enemies by surprise; let them go down alive to the grave."
>  Psalm 55:15
> 
> "May his children be fatherless and his wife a widow."
>  Psalm 109:9
> 
> Don't talk to me about the Jewish Lord you neither know nor worship._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Christians have a Bible, and in it is a Section entitled The New Testament. And in The New Testament lies the teachings of Jesus Christ, who says love your enemies.
> 
> If you do not desire to heed the words of Jesus, you need to stop falsely calling yourself His follower!
> 
> Sherri_
Click to expand...

_

No, God's people have a bible and it's called the Word of God, or the Scritpures, and it is BOTH the Old Test, which Jesus and the Apostles quoted from regularly, and the New Test._


----------



## jtpr312

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does  love all children, but the children we all just watched be murdered in November of 2012, were all Palestinian children, and Israel was the murderer of every one of them.
> 
> How can any human being with even an ounce of humanity who cares about the lives of children support Israel's murder of these children?
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lord doesn't love all children.  Have you ever actually read the bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Lord does love all children!
> 
> I think your Lord is Satan, he is the Prince of the World and he calls his followers to hate, as you do!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Really?  Which Lord would that be, because the Lord of the bible is quoted as saying, 
Romans 9:10 And not only this, but when Rebecca also had conceived by one man, even by our father Isaac 11 *(for the children not yet being born*, nor having done any good or evil, *that the purpose of God according to election might stand*, not of works but of Him who calls), 12 it was said to her, The older shall serve the younger.[d] 13 As it is written, Jacob I have loved, but *Esau I have hated*.[e]

Carry on.


----------



## ima

jtpr312 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lord doesn't love all children.  Have you ever actually read the bible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lord does love all children!
> 
> I think your Lord is Satan, he is the Prince of the World and he calls his followers to hate, as you do!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Which Lord would that be, because the Lord of the bible is quoted as saying,
> Romans 9:10 And not only this, but when Rebecca also had conceived by one man, even by our father Isaac 11 *(for the children not yet being born*, nor having done any good or evil, *that the purpose of God according to election might stand*, not of works but of Him who calls), 12 it was said to her, &#8220;The older shall serve the younger.&#8221;[d] 13 As it is written, &#8220;Jacob I have loved, but *Esau I have hated*.&#8221;[e]
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...


Sorry bra, your invisible guy didn't say anything, the bible was written by men. They may have been schizophrenic and heard voices, but it certainly wasn't any god they were hearing. That shit is made up.


----------



## jtpr312

ima said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Lord does love all children!
> 
> I think your Lord is Satan, he is the Prince of the World and he calls his followers to hate, as you do!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Which Lord would that be, because the Lord of the bible is quoted as saying,
> Romans 9:10 And not only this, but when Rebecca also had conceived by one man, even by our father Isaac 11 *(for the children not yet being born*, nor having done any good or evil, *that the purpose of God according to election might stand*, not of works but of Him who calls), 12 it was said to her, The older shall serve the younger.[d] 13 As it is written, Jacob I have loved, but *Esau I have hated*.[e]
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bra, your invisible guy didn't say anything, the bible was written by men. They may have been schizophrenic and heard voices, but it certainly wasn't any god they were hearing. That shit is made up.
Click to expand...


No problem dude, everyone's entitled to their own opinion, no matter how wrong it may be.  You don't need to explain your opinion to me, you will have to explain it to the Lord at your judgement though.  Good luck with that.


----------



## ima

jtpr312 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Which Lord would that be, because the Lord of the bible is quoted as saying,
> Romans 9:10 And not only this, but when Rebecca also had conceived by one man, even by our father Isaac 11 *(for the children not yet being born*, nor having done any good or evil, *that the purpose of God according to election might stand*, not of works but of Him who calls), 12 it was said to her, The older shall serve the younger.[d] 13 As it is written, Jacob I have loved, but *Esau I have hated*.[e]
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bra, your invisible guy didn't say anything, the bible was written by men. They may have been schizophrenic and heard voices, but it certainly wasn't any god they were hearing. That shit is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem dude, everyone's entitled to their own opinion, no matter how wrong it may be.  You don't need to explain your opinion to me, you will have to explain it to the Lord at your judgement though.  Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Because I don't follow what some pedophile priests tell me to do I'll burn in Hell? So where is that exactly? More invisible places that don't exist?


----------



## jtpr312

ima said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bra, your invisible guy didn't say anything, the bible was written by men. They may have been schizophrenic and heard voices, but it certainly wasn't any god they were hearing. That shit is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem dude, everyone's entitled to their own opinion, no matter how wrong it may be.  You don't need to explain your opinion to me, you will have to explain it to the Lord at your judgement though.  Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't follow what some pedophile priests tell me to do I'll burn in Hell? So where is that exactly? More invisible places that don't exist?
Click to expand...


I don't remember quoting any pedophile priests, I quoted the bible, written by men of God as they were inspired by the Holy Spirit.


----------



## ima

jtpr312 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem dude, everyone's entitled to their own opinion, no matter how wrong it may be.  You don't need to explain your opinion to me, you will have to explain it to the Lord at your judgement though.  Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't follow what some pedophile priests tell me to do I'll burn in Hell? So where is that exactly? More invisible places that don't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember quoting any pedophile priests, I quoted the bible, written by men of God as they were inspired by the Holy Spirit.
Click to expand...


You said "the Lord of the bible is quoted as saying...". Sorry, but that never happened.


----------



## sealadaigh

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Nation that does this to children of Palestine in 2 days, how can anyone argue they have any right to exist?
> 
> All of these children were murdered by Israel in two days, and this is not even a complete list of all the kids who died in the two days of January 4, 2009 and January 5, 2009.
> 
> And the way they died, whole families, some burned to death with white phosphorous, some waving white flags, some on their roofs, some trying to leave their house after ordered to do so and they were shot as they followed the orders to leave!
> 
> B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities
> 
> Muhammad 'Amer Rizeq Abu 'Easheh was a 9 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by shelling. He was killed with his parents, brother, and sister while they were at home in a-Nasser neighborhood, which lies some 200 meters from the Internal Ministry headquarters and the former Palestinian Intelligence headquarters. B'Tselem's investigation indicates that armed militants apparently were not present in the area.
> 
> Shahd Muhammad Amin Heji was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was the daughter of Muhammad Amin Haji, who had previously been killed by a shell that struck the family's house. Killed with Muhammad Samir Haji and 'Ola 'Arafat by soldiers' gunfire as they tried along with other persons to reach a safe place, after soldiers ordered them to leave their house. Her mother was wounded.
> 
> Wiam Jamal Mahmoud al-Kafarneh was a 2 year-old resident of Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. She was killed while she was at home with members of her family, all of whom were wounded in the shelling.
> 
> 'Arafat Muhammad 'Arafat 'Abd a-Dayem was a 12 year-old resident of 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in 'Izbat Beit Hanun, North Gaza district, by Flechette shells fired from a tank. He was killed by flechette-shell darts while in a condolence tent. Five other persons were killed in the incident.
> 
> Nada Radwan Na'im Mardi was a 5 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 05.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. She was killed while walking in al-'Atatreh area with members of her family, who were carrying white flags, trying to get to a safe place. She died the next day from her wounds.
> 
> Ibrahim Rohi Muhammad 'Aqel was a 16 year-old resident of al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, killed on 05.01.2009 in al-Bureij R.C., Deir al-Balah district, by a shell fired from a tank. Killed while eating with his family in the yard after armed persons fired rockets from the neighborhood.
> 
> Isma'il 'Abdallah Suliman Abu Sanimah was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while on his way home from visiting his sister in a-Shuhadaa Village, near the Kerem Shalom crossing.
> 
> Asmaa Ibrahim Hussein 'Afaneh was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of a house with members of her family.
> 
> Mahmoud Sami Yihya 'Asaliyah was a 3 year-old resident of Jabalya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while at home with members of his family.
> 
> Shaza al-'Abed Muhammad al-Habash was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded.
> 
> Muhammad Hikmat Matar Abu Halimah was a 16 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition.  He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous.
> 
> Matar Sa'ed Matar Abu Halimah was a 17 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by live ammunition. He was shot by soldiers while he and his family were waving a white flag and driving on a tractor-drawn wagon to the hospital, after their house had been shelled with white phosphorous.
> 
> Suhair Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while standing on the roof of her house with members of her family.
> 
> Wadi'a Amin 'Omar 'Omar was a 2 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a shell fired from a tank. He was killed while at home with members of his family.
> 
> Ruba Muhammad Fadel Abu Ras was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed while next to her house in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> Hamzah Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 7 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Hashem 'Awani 'Abd al-Fatah Jadu' was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed with his two brothers when their house in a-Sabra neighborhood was bombed.
> 
> Musa Yusef Hassan Barbakh was a 16 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his uncle and cousins while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house.
> 
> Israa Qusai Muhammad al-Habash was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). She was killed with her cousin while they were playing on the roof of the house. Three other children were wounded.
> 
> Farah 'Amar Fuad al-Hilu was a 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. She was killed while she fled from her house with her family after her grandfather was shot by soldiers who entered the house.
> 
> Jihad Samir Faiz Erhim was a 8 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed near his home in a-Zeitun neighborhood.
> 
> a-Sayed Jawad Muhammad a-Siksik was  a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Killed while on the roof of his house.
> 
> Zeid Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 10 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. Did not participate in hostilities when killed. Additional information: Burned to death along with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck his house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Yusef 'Abed Muhsein Barbakh was a 14 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed together with his father, two of his brothers, and his cousin while they were cutting wood for the baking oven in the yard of the house.
> 
> 'Abd a-Rahim Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 13 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. He was burned to death together with his sister and two brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck their house. His father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five others in the family were burned, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Iyad Nabil 'Abd a-Rahman Saleh was a 16 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell. He was killed while he was next to his house in al-'Awadeh Towers.
> 
> Ahmad Khader Diab Sbieh was a 17 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles).  Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house.
> 
> Mahmoud Khaled 'Alian al-Masharawi was a 12 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile fired from a UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles). Killed with his cousin while playing on the roof of the house.
> 
> 'Ayed 'Imad Jamal Khairah was a 14 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed while walking in an area in which armed persons were present.
> 
> Bahaa a-Din Muaiad Kamal Abu Wadi was a 7 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while he was with his family at home in a-Zaitun neighborhood.
> 
> Shahd Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halimah was a 1 year-old resident of al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in al-'Atatrah, North Gaza district, by a phosphorus shell. She was burned to death along with three of her brothers when a white-phosphorous shell struck her house. Her father was killed when struck directly by the shell. Five other family members were burned by the phosphorous, one of whom later died from her wounds.
> 
> Muhammad Faraj Isma'il Hasuna was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city. He was killed in a-Tufah neighborhood while on his way to his sister's house.
> 
> Ziad Muhammad Salma Abu Sanimah was a 9 year-old resident of Rafah, killed on 04.01.2009 in Rafah, by a missile. He was killed while playing in the street next to his house.
> 
> Jihad Kamal Hassan Ahmad was a 17 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district. She was killed while riding in a car with her family.
> 
> 'Omar Ahmad Mahmoud al-Bard'i was a 11 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while transporting paramedics to wounded combatants.
> 
> Hamzah Zuheir Rizeq Tantish was a 11 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 04.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district. He was killed with his cousin while they were on the roof of the house.
> 
> 'Abd al-Karim Ziad Ramadan a-Nimer was a 13 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 04.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. He was killed while standing on the roof of his house with members of his family.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more about these white phosphorous attacks on the civilians  and children of Gaza, that injured and killed many children in Gaza, burning many of the targeted civilians to death.
> 
> 
> "Photos of Israeli White Phosphorus attacks on UN schools in Gaza
> 
> 
> The following are photos of an Israeli white phosphorus attack in a UNRWA school in Beit Lahia in Gaza. White phosphorus is illegal to use in civilian areas, and its use by Israel constitutes a war crime.
> 
> Two children were killed in this attack, a mother lost her legs, and dozens were injured. Others who inhaled white phosphorus fumes may only know the effect of the attack on their health in time.
> 
> Next time a Zionist apologist tells you Israel doesnt use white phosphorus in illegal ways, point them to these pictures, and let them try to deny the obvious."
> 
> 
> Israeli Attack On UN School
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Israeli military said its investigation into the use of white phosphorous was still under way, but insisted its use of what it called 155mm "smoke shells" was legal.
> 
> "Based on the findings at this stage it is already possible to conclude that the IDF's use of smoke shells was in accordance with international law," it said. "These shells were used for specific operational needs only and in accord with international humanitarian law. The claim that smoke shells were used indiscriminately, or to threaten the civilian population, is baseless."
Click to expand...



exactly how ignorant are you. do you actually think the IDF is going to say "gosh darn it. you're right. we did a thorough investigation and damn, we are guilty of committing war crimes."

i was in the U.S. Army field artillery and using WP rounds like israel did is an illegal use of a weapon, and, i might add, really stupid.


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen Hoss*come barging into a 'fluffy' thread* like the Coffee Shop or the Tavern or such *flaming other posters and trash-talking them*.
> 
> I've only ever seen Tinny, PatCat, Sherri, Sealie and Theliq(uored-up and stupid!) do* that kind of shit.  Some of 'em more than once.
> 
> IFF you wanna talk about 'posses', Steverino.......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> that's not true. i have hardly ever posted on the coffee shop or tavern threads. and what the hell are these fluffy threads? there ain't no fluffy threads on this board.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Well, Seal - if you go look up the posts by those posters you will find out that my statement was basically accurate.  And there ARE fluffy threads, a few here & there.
> 
> Maybe the bolding will help you understand that CS and Tavern are not the *only* fluffy threads AND you're not the only poster on the list.*
Click to expand...

*

"basically accurate"...and my saying john wayne gacy, david berkowicz, jeffery dahmer, ted bundy, and MHunterB are convicted serial killers is "basically accurate."

exactly how often do these posters you named post in the tavern or the coffee shop and how do they disrupt it...or do i need to check it out. so, no one flames in these "fluufy" places.*


----------



## Connery

reabhloideach said:


> exactly how ignorant are you. do you actually think the IDF is going to say "gosh darn it. you're right. we did a thorough investigation and damn, we are guilty of committing war crimes."
> 
> i was in the U.S. Army field artillery and using WP rounds like israel did is an illegal use of a weapon, and, i might add, really stupid.


Not one of the more intelligent responses I have ever seen, but, let's roll with it. You have offered no credible evidence to dispute what the Israeli's have stated. So you statement is probative of nothing.

The fact that you assert that you were in field artillery and nothing more is equally meaningless.  For all I know you could have been the company cook or designated latrine police.


What Israel further stated was "Gaza Division Commander Brig. Gen. Eyal Eisenberg, as well as Col. Ilan Malka, Commander of the Givati Brigade, were the subject of disciplinary action after their superiors found that they had overstepped their authority in approving the use of phosphorous shells." This was in response to a UN query.

btw  much like your reasoning, I'll take my eggs scrambled...


----------



## sealadaigh

Connery said:


> A rest from the propaganda and the tug at the heart string horsehit...I posted about the investigation and justification of the use this material. How about responding to that.



seriously, what do you think a NAZI military justice panel would find if they investigated the acts of guards in the death camps that were accused of war crimes. 

christ, an IDF chucklehead empties a mag into a little girl's head and an IDF panel ends up promoting him. IDF soldiers gang rape a little girl andd most get off because it is "consentual" sex. the two of the thirty five plus who didn't get off were discharged...and not even dishonourably as best as i can recollect.

perhaps you would care to explain why no other reputable body has exonerated israel for their illegal use of white phosphorus?

also, on an urban battlefield where you want to conceaal your movement from the bad guys, you would use grenades, not call in artillery...unless of course, the enemy happens to be wearing orange day glo vests. remember, that smoke doesn't discriminate and conceals the bad guys as well as the good, and the bad guys know the terrain.

by fookin' jingo, seanin.

amadan.


----------



## sealadaigh

Connery said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly how ignorant are you. do you actually think the IDF is going to say "gosh darn it. you're right. we did a thorough investigation and damn, we are guilty of committing war crimes."
> 
> i was in the U.S. Army field artillery and using WP rounds like israel did is an illegal use of a weapon, and, i might add, really stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of the more intelligent responses I have ever seen, but, let's roll with it. You have offered no credible evidence to dispute what the Israeli's have stated. So you statement is probative of nothing.
> 
> The fact that you assert that you were in field artillery and nothing more is equally meaningless.  For all I know you could have been the company cook or designated latrine police.
> 
> 
> What Israel further stated was "Gaza Division Commander Brig. Gen. Eyal Eisenberg, as well as Col. Ilan Malka, Commander of the Givati Brigade, were the subject of disciplinary action after their superiors found that they had overstepped their authority in approving the use of phosphorous shells." This was in response to a UN query.
> 
> btw  much like your reasoning, I'll take my eggs scrambled...
Click to expand...


fire direction and target aquisition.

what disciplinary action? hell, malka was promoted to general after his investigation and eisenberg seems none the worse for wear.

one of the members of the united nations fact finding mission on the gaza conflicy was a highly respected colonel in the irish deense forces.


----------



## Lipush

theliq said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did sherri ever show THESE pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://palestinename.com/bodybus.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said two wrongs don't make this right,on either side.steven
Click to expand...


Yeah, but this post wasn't for you, was for Sherri.

SHE obviously thinks otherwise.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This is from Human Rights Watch 75 page report.

All of the white phosphorus shells Human Rights Watch found in Gaza are from the same lot, manufactured in the United States and marked: THS89D112-003 155MM M825E1. THS89D is the manufacturer identification code denoting that the shells and contents were produced in April 1989 by Thiokol Aerospace, which operated the Louisiana Army Ammunition Plant at the time; 112-003 are the interfix and sequence numbers, which denote that several lots of the same ammunition were being produced simultaneously; 155mm stands for the caliber of the artillery shell. M825E1 is the US military designation for an older remanufactured M825 white phosphorus shell that has been brought up to the current M825A1 standard.5

Additionally, Reuters news agency photographed an IDF artillery unit in Israel near Gaza
handling M825A1 projectiles on January 4, 2009 with the lot number PB-91J011-002A,
indicating that these shells were produced in the United States at the Pine Bluff Arsenal in
September 1991.

White phosphorous is manufactured in the US and we send it to Israel to murder children and innocent civilians with, used in Palestine, used in Lebanon, in the past, as well, against civilians.

All of this shows how involved the US is with Israel's attacks upon and injuries of and  murders of children and innocent civilians in Palestine, we fund it and enable it and are participants in it, with the weapons and millions of dollars in aid we give Israel every single day.

http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/iopt0309web.pdf

Sherri


----------



## Lipush

never heard sherri getting pissed over WP being used in rocket launchers.

Again hypocrisy from Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush,

Your souvenir photos you cherish and love to share with all of us here, that commemorate and celebrate your eternal victim psychosis,  you shared, why, to prove you are a victim and your Nazi Zionist buddies have a right to murder children in Gaza?

Go check into a mental hospital and take all your fellow Nazi Zionists with you!

And Nazi Zionist bitch, stop murdering children in Palestine! 

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> never heard sherri getting pissed over WP being used in rocket launchers.
> 
> Again hypocrisy from Sherri.



Lipush, 

The issue is Nazi Israel's use of white phosphorous to murder children in Palestine with.

Human rights groups are not writing reports about Palestinian use of white phosphorous, only Israels.

Nazi Bitch, stop changing the subject! 

But what else can one expect from a nice Nazi like Lipush?

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Lipush said:


> never heard sherri getting pissed over WP being used in rocket launchers.
> 
> Again hypocrisy from Sherri.




  Sherri is far BEYOND  hypocrisy-----she is the SHIT OF THE  'holy' ROMAN EMPIRE----
the most genocidal ideology in history and combined with the CALIPHATE  
IMPERIALIST PIGS  ----responsible for almost every geocidal murder in history.

An interesting reality of history is that the  'holy' ROMAN EMPIRE  and the  
CALIPHATE IMPERIALISM----virtually controlled the world for almost 1000 
VERY BLOODY BARBARIC YEARS   -----and lately there is a movement 
amongst its  disgusting descendants to share that power again and impose 
their filth on the world in the guise of  a  "MONOTHEISITC ALLIANCE"   
It is a gross atrocity-----For those who find some form of true prognotication 
in the  poetry of the bible-----it is this  MONOTHEISTIC ALLIANCE  ----that 
is the  vision of horror described in  'revelations"  and by  Ezekiel   or as 
some call it in some strange language   "the anti christ"      I strongly 
suspect that   Sherri is a card carrying member of this current filth----which, 
interestigly enough,   is sponsored by saudi arabia.     The alliance of  
Adolf abu ali   and  al husseini was a mere preamble


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Human Rights Watch found no support for Israel's claim Hamas used white phosphorous.

What can one expect from Nazi Israel, they commit a particular war crime and immediately falsely claim, Palestinians did it, too, and their own war crimes they cannot disprove, they blame them on Palestinians too!


"Concerning Hamas&#8217;s Alleged Use of White Phosphorus, On January 14, Israeli police claimed that Hamas had fired a single mortar shell with white phosphorus from Gaza into Israel. Police spokesman Micky Rosenfeld said the shell had landed in a field near Sderot that morning, causing no injuries or damage.9 Haaretz newspaper reported that it hit an open field in the Eshkol area in the western Negev.10

A Human Rights Watch researcher went to Sderot the next day to investigate, but local
authorities said they were unaware of the attack. One Sderot resident said he had heard
about a mortar shell, possibly with white phosphorus, landing in a field outside of town, but
he did not know where. When asked for details, police spokesman Micky Rosenfeld told
Human Rights Watch that &#8220;

http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/iopt0309web.pdf

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

ooo
for the record    WHITE PHOSOPHOROUS   is not a weapon-----it can kill-----but then again so can a thrown rock.      The idea that any army is  "ATTACKING"  with white phosphorous is 
as idiotic as stating that an army is  ATTACKING  with tear gas----which can kill too---like 
if a tear gas cannister hits someone in the head.     White phisphorous is a self ignighting 
powder which  CAN CAUSE BURNS if it comes into  DIRECT  contact with skin.   In order 
to actually kill a person the person has to be doused in the stuff which tends to fall 
straight to the ground and produce a rising wisp of smoke------and then it is GONE

sherri is a filthy liar.    Het statements that  WHOLE FAMILIES   are burned to death 
by the stuff  when TARGETED with it------are utterly absurd


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard sherri getting pissed over WP being used in rocket launchers.
> 
> Again hypocrisy from Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is far BEYOND  hypocrisy-----she is the SHIT OF THE  'holy' ROMAN EMPIRE----
> the most genocidal ideology in history and combined with the CALIPHATE
> IMPERIALIST PIGS  ----responsible for almost every geocidal murder in history.
> 
> An interesting reality of history is that the  'holy' ROMAN EMPIRE  and the
> CALIPHATE IMPERIALISM----virtually controlled the world for almost 1000
> VERY BLOODY BARBARIC YEARS   -----and lately there is a movement
> amongst its  disgusting descendants to share that power again and impose
> their filth on the world in the guise of  a  "MONOTHEISITC ALLIANCE"
> It is a gross atrocity-----For those who find some form of true prognotication
> in the  poetry of the bible-----it is this  MONOTHEISTIC ALLIANCE  ----that
> is the  vision of horror described in  'revelations"  and by  Ezekiel   or as
> some call it in some strange language   "the anti christ"      I strongly
> suspect that   Sherri is a card carrying member of this current filth----which,
> interestigly enough,   is sponsored by saudi arabia.     The alliance of
> Adolf abu ali   and  al husseini was a mere preamble
Click to expand...


rosie,

The Roman Empire fell a long time ago, try to live in the present!

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard sherri getting pissed over WP being used in rocket launchers.
> 
> Again hypocrisy from Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is far BEYOND  hypocrisy-----she is the SHIT OF THE  'holy' ROMAN EMPIRE----
> the most genocidal ideology in history and combined with the CALIPHATE
> IMPERIALIST PIGS  ----responsible for almost every geocidal murder in history.
> 
> An interesting reality of history is that the  'holy' ROMAN EMPIRE  and the
> CALIPHATE IMPERIALISM----virtually controlled the world for almost 1000
> VERY BLOODY BARBARIC YEARS   -----and lately there is a movement
> amongst its  disgusting descendants to share that power again and impose
> their filth on the world in the guise of  a  "MONOTHEISITC ALLIANCE"
> It is a gross atrocity-----For those who find some form of true prognotication
> in the  poetry of the bible-----it is this  MONOTHEISTIC ALLIANCE  ----that
> is the  vision of horror described in  'revelations"  and by  Ezekiel   or as
> some call it in some strange language   "the anti christ"      I strongly
> suspect that   Sherri is a card carrying member of this current filth----which,
> interestigly enough,   is sponsored by saudi arabia.     The alliance of
> Adolf abu ali   and  al husseini was a mere preamble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rosie,
> 
> The Roman Empire fell a long time ago, try to live in the present!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Oh gee    its sherri back with her moronic pedantry and idiot stereotyped 
rejoiners             THE HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE 
aka   REICH     --first, second and third  -----is alive in the heart of every one 
of sherri's fellow   ass lickers of    Adolf abu ali        Adolf is indeed dead----for that 
matter ----so is Yeshu ben Yosef------but the evil of the former lives on in  the 
hearts of  every jihadist pig and sow  and their fellow  ISA-RESPECTERS       The filth 
of the  "holy"  roman empire is reflected in each of sherri's posts


----------



## Connery

reabhloideach said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly how ignorant are you. do you actually think the IDF is going to say "gosh darn it. you're right. we did a thorough investigation and damn, we are guilty of committing war crimes."
> 
> i was in the U.S. Army field artillery and using WP rounds like israel did is an illegal use of a weapon, and, i might add, really stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of the more intelligent responses I have ever seen, but, let's roll with it. You have offered no credible evidence to dispute what the Israeli's have stated. So you statement is probative of nothing.
> 
> The fact that you assert that you were in field artillery and nothing more is equally meaningless.  For all I know you could have been the company cook or designated latrine police.
> 
> 
> What Israel further stated was "Gaza Division Commander Brig. Gen. Eyal Eisenberg, as well as Col. Ilan Malka, Commander of the Givati Brigade, were the subject of disciplinary action after their superiors found that they had overstepped their authority in approving the use of phosphorous shells." This was in response to a UN query.
> 
> btw  much like your reasoning, I'll take my eggs scrambled...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fire direction and target aquisition.
> 
> what disciplinary action? hell, malka was promoted to general after his investigation and eisenberg seems none the worse for wear.
> 
> one of the members of the united nations fact finding mission on the gaza conflicy was a highly respected colonel in the irish deense forces.
Click to expand...




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is from Human Rights Watch 75 page report.
> 
> All of the white phosphorus shells Human Rights Watch found in Gaza are from the same lot, manufactured in the United States and marked: THS89D112-003 155MM M825E1. THS89D is the manufacturer identification code denoting that the shells and contents were produced in April 1989 by Thiokol Aerospace, which operated the Louisiana Army Ammunition Plant at the time; 112-003 are the interfix and sequence numbers, which denote that several lots of the same ammunition were being produced simultaneously; 155mm stands for the caliber of the artillery shell. M825E1 is the US military designation for an older remanufactured M825 white phosphorus shell that has been brought up to the current M825A1 standard.5
> 
> Additionally, Reuters news agency photographed an IDF artillery unit in Israel near Gaza
> handling M825A1 projectiles on January 4, 2009 with the lot number PB-91J011-002A,
> indicating that these shells were produced in the United States at the Pine Bluff Arsenal in
> September 1991.
> 
> White phosphorous is manufactured in the US and we send it to Israel to murder children and innocent civilians with, used in Palestine, used in Lebanon, in the past, as well, against civilians.
> 
> All of this shows how involved the US is with Israel's attacks upon and injuries of and  murders of children and innocent civilians in Palestine, we fund it and enable it and are participants in it, with the weapons and millions of dollars in aid we give Israel every single day.
> 
> http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/iopt0309web.pdf
> 
> Sherri




You two need to get together and read a little more. The Human Rights Watch has been criticized by it's founder ROBERT L. BERNSTEIN, "as the founder of Human Rights Watch, its active chairman for 20 years and now founding chairman emeritus, I must do something that I never anticipated: I must publicly join the groups critics. Human Rights Watch had as its original mission to pry open closed societies, advocate basic freedoms and support dissenters.* But recently it has been issuing reports on the Israeli-Arab conflict that are helping those who wish to turn Israel into a pariah state.*" Leaders of Human Rights Watch know that Hamas and Hezbollah chose to wage war from densely populated areas, deliberately transforming neighborhoods into battlefields. They know that more and better arms are flowing into both Gaza and Lebanon and are poised to strike again. And they know that this militancy continues to deprive Palestinians of any chance for the peaceful and productive life they deserve. Yet Israel, the repeated victim of aggression, faces the brunt of Human Rights Watchs criticism."
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=2&em&


Further, "Israel has reacted with a sense of vindication since South African Judge Richard Goldstone *retracted accusations of Israeli war crimes during its war with Hamas in Gaza two years ago. * "Mr. Goldstone, who headed a panel of the United Nations Human Rights Council that made the accusations in more than 500 pages worth of reports in 2009, wrote in a Washington Post opinion piece published Friday that Israeli inquires into the reports' allegations have made it clear that its army didnt intentionally target Gaza civilians.* He shifted criticism to the militant Islamist group Hamas for "heinous" acts of shooting rockets at Israeli cities and for refusing to investigate itself.*"
In Israel, Goldstone's Gaza war retraction triggers 'earthquake' of vindication - CSMonitor.com


----------



## irosie91

Connery-----I served in the military too-----but never shot a gun or launched a TORPEDO in my life-------I wonder if you can comment with some authority on the statement by the most 
moronic on this board----that  ISRAEL USES WHITE PHOSPHOROUS  as a weapon 
for the purpose of   KILLING WHOLE FAMILIES    ----based on what I do know about 
white phosphorous-----such a usage seems HIGHLY IMPROBABLY-----in fact so 
utterly improbably that the statement by the poster strikes me as PSYCHOTIC.    I did google and learned that the only way a WHOLE FAMILY can be murdered with  WHITE PHOSPHOROUS with any level of efficiency would be to tie them down and FORCE IT DOWN THEIR THROATS  

a nail bomb in an enclosed space is  FAR MORE EFFICIENT A WEAPON OF KILLING    which  is 
why they work so well when sluts tie them to their stinking asses


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of the more intelligent responses I have ever seen, but, let's roll with it. You have offered no credible evidence to dispute what the Israeli's have stated. So you statement is probative of nothing.
> 
> The fact that you assert that you were in field artillery and nothing more is equally meaningless.  For all I know you could have been the company cook or designated latrine police.
> 
> 
> What Israel further stated was "Gaza Division Commander Brig. Gen. Eyal Eisenberg, as well as Col. Ilan Malka, Commander of the Givati Brigade, were the subject of disciplinary action after their superiors found that they had overstepped their authority in approving the use of phosphorous shells." This was in response to a UN query.
> 
> btw  much like your reasoning, I'll take my eggs scrambled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fire direction and target aquisition.
> 
> what disciplinary action? hell, malka was promoted to general after his investigation and eisenberg seems none the worse for wear.
> 
> one of the members of the united nations fact finding mission on the gaza conflicy was a highly respected colonel in the irish deense forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Human Rights Watch 75 page report.
> 
> All of the white phosphorus shells Human Rights Watch found in Gaza are from the same lot, manufactured in the United States and marked: THS89D112-003 155MM M825E1. THS89D is the manufacturer identification code denoting that the shells and contents were produced in April 1989 by Thiokol Aerospace, which operated the Louisiana Army Ammunition Plant at the time; 112-003 are the interfix and sequence numbers, which denote that several lots of the same ammunition were being produced simultaneously; 155mm stands for the caliber of the artillery shell. M825E1 is the US military designation for an older remanufactured M825 white phosphorus shell that has been brought up to the current M825A1 standard.5
> 
> Additionally, Reuters news agency photographed an IDF artillery unit in Israel near Gaza
> handling M825A1 projectiles on January 4, 2009 with the lot number PB-91J011-002A,
> indicating that these shells were produced in the United States at the Pine Bluff Arsenal in
> September 1991.
> 
> White phosphorous is manufactured in the US and we send it to Israel to murder children and innocent civilians with, used in Palestine, used in Lebanon, in the past, as well, against civilians.
> 
> All of this shows how involved the US is with Israel's attacks upon and injuries of and  murders of children and innocent civilians in Palestine, we fund it and enable it and are participants in it, with the weapons and millions of dollars in aid we give Israel every single day.
> 
> http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/iopt0309web.pdf
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You two need to get together and read a little more. The Human Rights Watch has been criticized by it's founder ROBERT L. BERNSTEIN, "as the founder of Human Rights Watch, its active chairman for 20 years and now founding chairman emeritus, I must do something that I never anticipated: I must publicly join the group&#8217;s critics. Human Rights Watch had as its original mission to pry open closed societies, advocate basic freedoms and support dissenters.* But recently it has been issuing reports on the Israeli-Arab conflict that are helping those who wish to turn Israel into a pariah state.*" Leaders of Human Rights Watch know that Hamas and Hezbollah chose to wage war from densely populated areas, deliberately transforming neighborhoods into battlefields. They know that more and better arms are flowing into both Gaza and Lebanon and are poised to strike again. And they know that this militancy continues to deprive Palestinians of any chance for the peaceful and productive life they deserve. Yet Israel, the repeated victim of aggression, faces the brunt of Human Rights Watch&#8217;s criticism."
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=2&em&
> 
> 
> Further, "Israel has reacted with a sense of vindication since South African Judge Richard Goldstone *retracted accusations of Israeli war crimes during its war with Hamas in Gaza two years ago. * "Mr. Goldstone, who headed a panel of the United Nations Human Rights Council that made the accusations in more than 500 pages worth of reports in 2009, wrote in a Washington Post opinion piece published Friday that Israeli inquires into the reports' allegations have made it clear that its army didn&#8217;t intentionally target Gaza civilians.* He shifted criticism to the militant Islamist group Hamas for "heinous" acts of shooting rockets at Israeli cities and for refusing to investigate itself.*"
> In Israel, Goldstone's Gaza war retraction triggers 'earthquake' of vindication - CSMonitor.com
Click to expand...


Human Rights Watch is one of the two major intl human rights groups in our world and they address human rights abuses worldwide.Their reports have credibility and they, are just one of many organizations who have called the use of white phosphorous on civilians war crimes.


----------



## irosie91

sherri waxes  IDIOTIC AGAIN-----white phosphorous is a legal substance and not a weapon.    Its value is confined to  creating a smoke screen and ----in some cases as a flare.     Israel has 
never used it as a weapon as  the liar slut sherri  CLAIMS      In fact----such a usage is silly and inefficient       The only way it can harm people is either if it falls  DIRECTLY ON EXPOSED SKIN      or----in rare cases it can start a fire.         ---another way to die of white phosphorous 
is by PURPOSELY EATING THE STUFF    (for those out there who seek JANNAH)     The restriction on White Phosphorous use is upon densely populated places with  "CIVILIANS"      since   sherri's fellow islamo nazi pigs have been known to place bombs even on babies----there are no civilians in  Gaza        A slut with a bomb on her stinking ass OR ONE TRAINED TO BELIEVE that putting a bomb on her stinking ass is a way to JANNAH  ----is not a "civilian"    Keep in mind ----none of  Sherri's heroes of  9-11-01  were   MILITARY----- "civilians"  ona and all------same is true of the  ISA RESPECTING  "doctors"   of GLASGOW and Sherri's heroes of the  LONDON  'tube"  bombings


----------



## Connery

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> fire direction and target aquisition.
> 
> what disciplinary action? hell, malka was promoted to general after his investigation and eisenberg seems none the worse for wear.
> 
> one of the members of the united nations fact finding mission on the gaza conflicy was a highly respected colonel in the irish deense forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Human Rights Watch 75 page report.
> 
> All of the white phosphorus shells Human Rights Watch found in Gaza are from the same lot, manufactured in the United States and marked: THS89D112-003 155MM M825E1. THS89D is the manufacturer identification code denoting that the shells and contents were produced in April 1989 by Thiokol Aerospace, which operated the Louisiana Army Ammunition Plant at the time; 112-003 are the interfix and sequence numbers, which denote that several lots of the same ammunition were being produced simultaneously; 155mm stands for the caliber of the artillery shell. M825E1 is the US military designation for an older remanufactured M825 white phosphorus shell that has been brought up to the current M825A1 standard.5
> 
> Additionally, Reuters news agency photographed an IDF artillery unit in Israel near Gaza
> handling M825A1 projectiles on January 4, 2009 with the lot number PB-91J011-002A,
> indicating that these shells were produced in the United States at the Pine Bluff Arsenal in
> September 1991.
> 
> White phosphorous is manufactured in the US and we send it to Israel to murder children and innocent civilians with, used in Palestine, used in Lebanon, in the past, as well, against civilians.
> 
> All of this shows how involved the US is with Israel's attacks upon and injuries of and  murders of children and innocent civilians in Palestine, we fund it and enable it and are participants in it, with the weapons and millions of dollars in aid we give Israel every single day.
> 
> http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/iopt0309web.pdf
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You two need to get together and read a little more. The Human Rights Watch has been criticized by it's founder ROBERT L. BERNSTEIN, "as the founder of Human Rights Watch, its active chairman for 20 years and now founding chairman emeritus, I must do something that I never anticipated: I must publicly join the groups critics. Human Rights Watch had as its original mission to pry open closed societies, advocate basic freedoms and support dissenters.* But recently it has been issuing reports on the Israeli-Arab conflict that are helping those who wish to turn Israel into a pariah state.*" Leaders of Human Rights Watch know that Hamas and Hezbollah chose to wage war from densely populated areas, deliberately transforming neighborhoods into battlefields. They know that more and better arms are flowing into both Gaza and Lebanon and are poised to strike again. And they know that this militancy continues to deprive Palestinians of any chance for the peaceful and productive life they deserve. Yet Israel, the repeated victim of aggression, faces the brunt of Human Rights Watchs criticism."
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=2&em&
> 
> 
> Further, "Israel has reacted with a sense of vindication since South African Judge Richard Goldstone *retracted accusations of Israeli war crimes during its war with Hamas in Gaza two years ago. * "Mr. Goldstone, who headed a panel of the United Nations Human Rights Council that made the accusations in more than 500 pages worth of reports in 2009, wrote in a Washington Post opinion piece published Friday that Israeli inquires into the reports' allegations have made it clear that its army didnt intentionally target Gaza civilians.* He shifted criticism to the militant Islamist group Hamas for "heinous" acts of shooting rockets at Israeli cities and for refusing to investigate itself.*"
> In Israel, Goldstone's Gaza war retraction triggers 'earthquake' of vindication - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human Rights Watch is one of the two major intl human rights groups in our world and they address human rights abuses worldwide.Their reports have credibility and they, are just one of many organizations who have called the use of white phosphorous on civilians war crimes. Hasbara propaganda organizations like CSMonitor were created for the sole purpose of whitewashing Israels crimes and nothing they write has any credibility.
Click to expand...


LOL you are too much Sherri, the founder of Human Rights Watch was  the one to discredit the organization regarding the within issues. The CS monitor reported on the investigation launched by the UN.  I have to spoon feed you everything. Look, I cannot read it for you too..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

HRW looks closer at a number of specific IDF attacks on Gaza using white phosphorous.

Here is an attack by the IDF using white phosphorous on a UNRWA school, that the UN was using as a UN Shelter, this deliberate and direct attack on civilians and civilian objects killed two small children and the attacks even continued upon ambulances that tried to enter the school.

Who but Nazis carry out attacks on schools and defenseless men, women and children and humantarian workers liek this!

This attack exposes the Naziism of Nazi Israel!

Beit Lahiya UNRWA School

Around 6 a.m. on Saturday, January 17, the IDF starting firing at least three artillery shells,
which Human Rights Watch determined to be white phosphorus, over and in the immediate
vicinity of a UN-run elementary school in Beit Lahiya. At the time, the school was housing
roughly 1,600 people, who had sought refuge there from neighboring areas. Human Rights
Watch found no indication that IDF units or Palestinian armed groups were operating in the
area at the time.

The attack killed two young brothers when an already-detonated white phosphorus shell
landed in a classroom on the top floor of the school; the shell also severely injured their
mother and a cousin. The shelling also spread burning white phosphorus wedges all over
the school and surrounding area, wounding 12 other people, setting fire to a classroom
where displaced persons were sheltering, and damaging a nearby market.36 Human Rights
Watch visited the site on January 23, six days after the attack, and saw white phosphorus
wedges still burning when children dug them out of the sand.

According to two witnesses, around 3 a.m. the IDF began firing shells that appear to have
been white phosphorus some 600 meters north of the school. Nimr al-Maqusi, 50, an
unemployed civil servant who lives across the street from the school, said he saw the shells
explode above northern Beit Layiha every few minutes. Wherever the pieces of the shells
landed, fires would suddenly ignite, he recalled, reckoning that the shells were coming
from the southeast. 37 Yusuf Daoud, 45, an unemployed electrician who lives on the same
street, also across from the school, was watching the same explosions. Interviewed
separately, he told Human Rights Watch: None of us at home were sleeping. We were all
afraid of the shelling that was coming in.38

According to three witnesses  the two men who live across the street from the school and
another man who was inside the school at the time  no IDF forces were in the area at the
time. All of the witnesses said they saw at least three shells explode above the school.
Ali al-Shamali, 46, who works as an attendant at the school and is also a volunteer with the
local committee for displaced persons, said he saw a shell crash through the school roof
and land in a classroom on the top floor. Less than ten minutes later, another phosphorus39 shell hit the school, and we rushed upstairs, he said. Then another three or
four white phosphorus shells hit, and one hit the market next to the school.40

The shell that hit the classroom immediately killed two young brothers and severely
wounded their mother, al-Shamali said. The Al-Mezan Center for Human Rights, based in
Gaza City, identified the two children as Bilal al-Ashqar, 5, and Muhammad al-Ashqar, 4.
According to a relative of the victims, Azhar al-Ashqar, the boys mother, Nujud, 28, was
wounded in the head and right hand, which was later amputated at the hospital. The boys
cousin Mona, 18, was wounded in the leg and had it later amputated.42

Dozens of burning wedges landed in the courtyard and a classroom on the second floor
caught on fire, all of the witnesses said. On January 23, Human Rights Watch saw the
scorched classroom with burned clothes and other personal items inside.

The attack continued as ambulances and a fire engine arrived at the scene, the witnesses
said, while the displaced persons who had been staying in the school escaped to the streets
and nearby homes. Yusuf Daoud said he watched as more shells exploded over the school,
causing pieces of debris and flaming fragments to land on his balcony. The smoke was
white with some yellow, and the odor was awful, he said. It seems to affect little children
and older people, especially.

http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/iopt0309web.pdf

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

sherri waxes idiotic-------if Israel wanted to   DESTROY A SCHOOL FULL OF PEOPLE----the last 
weapon of choice would be white phosphorous------as to  WHO WOULD ATTACK A SCHOOL? ---tha answer is simply      ISA RESPECTERS         they have done so many times -----the reposts cited by  sherrie are obviously idiotic          if Israel  did use white phosphorous in that attack---it was OBVIOUSLY NOT TO KILL PEOPLE          poison nail bombs do a much more efficient job

It is clear that some of the jerks who made that report THOUGHT  that white phosphorous is an outlawed substance in war-------so they INVENTED A LIBEL  ------libel makers are not all that bright   --------the recipe for  blood in matzoh never existed ------Sherri's resport in on the level of the    APHRODISIAC      chewing gum------or the  BUBONIC PLAGUE  LIBELS   of her past


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two need to get together and read a little more. The Human Rights Watch has been criticized by it's founder ROBERT L. BERNSTEIN, "as the founder of Human Rights Watch, its active chairman for 20 years and now founding chairman emeritus, I must do something that I never anticipated: I must publicly join the groups critics. Human Rights Watch had as its original mission to pry open closed societies, advocate basic freedoms and support dissenters.* But recently it has been issuing reports on the Israeli-Arab conflict that are helping those who wish to turn Israel into a pariah state.*" Leaders of Human Rights Watch know that Hamas and Hezbollah chose to wage war from densely populated areas, deliberately transforming neighborhoods into battlefields. They know that more and better arms are flowing into both Gaza and Lebanon and are poised to strike again. And they know that this militancy continues to deprive Palestinians of any chance for the peaceful and productive life they deserve. Yet Israel, the repeated victim of aggression, faces the brunt of Human Rights Watchs criticism."
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=2&em&
> 
> 
> Further, "Israel has reacted with a sense of vindication since South African Judge Richard Goldstone *retracted accusations of Israeli war crimes during its war with Hamas in Gaza two years ago. * "Mr. Goldstone, who headed a panel of the United Nations Human Rights Council that made the accusations in more than 500 pages worth of reports in 2009, wrote in a Washington Post opinion piece published Friday that Israeli inquires into the reports' allegations have made it clear that its army didnt intentionally target Gaza civilians.* He shifted criticism to the militant Islamist group Hamas for "heinous" acts of shooting rockets at Israeli cities and for refusing to investigate itself.*"
> In Israel, Goldstone's Gaza war retraction triggers 'earthquake' of vindication - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery,
> 
> Human Rights Watch is one of the two major intl human rights groups in our world and they address human rights abuses worldwide.Their reports have credibility and they, are just one of many organizations who have called the use of white phosphorous on civilians war crimes. Hasbara propaganda organizations like CSMonitor were created for the sole purpose of whitewashing Israels crimes and nothing they write has any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you are too much Sherri, the founder of Human Rights Watch was  the one to discredit the organization regarding the within issues. The CS monitor reported on the investigation launched by the UN.  I have to spoon feed you everything. Look, I cannot read it for you too..
Click to expand...


My Nazi Friend Connery,

Disgruntled employees have been around forever, you got to do better than that, now! Not to mention the problem of the source reporting these alleged comments has no credibility!

Last I heard, Human Rights Watch remains as one of the major two intl  human rights 
groups in our world.

When that changes, you come back now with your character assassinations! 

I suggest you go back to your Nazi Zionist hasbara trainers like a good little Nazi puppy dog and see if you can come up with some better defense for these unlawful killings/murders/war crimes under The Fourth Geneva Convention, but I will not be holding my breath waiting to hear back from you, knowing there is no defense for these deliberate war crimes carried out against children and defenseless civilians by Isreal in her ongoing Occupation of Palestine!

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

---
sherri is desperate


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> ---
> sherri is desperate


Sherri is the Energizer Bunny on crack.


----------



## MHunterB

The Christian Science Monitor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The words of the SherriThing are completely baseless and idiotic, as can readily be seen by a comparison of the contents of the link above, to her declaration that

 "*Hasbara propaganda organizations like CSMonitor* were created for the sole purpose of whitewashing Israels crimes and nothing they write has any credibility."

As I said before, the SherriThing dwells in its own bizarro world........


----------



## AnjelicaT

*Criticism of Human Rights Watch*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search
The international non-governmental organization Human Rights Watch (HRW) has been criticized by national governments, other NGOs, its founder and former Chairman Robert L. Bernstein, and the media. It has been accused by critics[1] of being influenced by United States government policy,[2] in particular in relation to reporting on Latin America;[3][4][5][6][7] ignoring anti-Semitism in Europe or being anti-Semitic;[8] biases in relation to the Arab&#8211;Israeli conflict; and unfair and biased reporting of human rights issues in Eritrea and Ethiopia.[9][10][11] Accusations in relation to the Arab&#8211;Israeli conflict include claims that HRW is biased against Israel[12][13][14] *and that requesting or accepting donations from **Saudi Arabian** citizens causes it to be biased*;[15] it has also been accused of unbalanced reporting against Hezbollah in Lebanon[16][17] and against Palestinian militant groups.[18].....

HRW has been criticized for cooperating with the Saudi government by holding fundraisers in that country, and for not releasing the names of its Saudi donors.[26]
Criticism of Human Rights Watch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AnjelicaT

*Criticism of Human Rights Watch*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search
The international non-governmental organization Human Rights Watch (HRW) has been criticized by national governments, other NGOs, its founder and former Chairman Robert L. Bernstein, and the media. It has been accused by critics[1] of being influenced by United States government policy,[2] in particular in relation to reporting on Latin America;[3][4][5][6][7] ignoring anti-Semitism in Europe or being anti-Semitic;[8] biases in relation to the ArabIsraeli conflict; and unfair and biased reporting of human rights issues in Eritrea and Ethiopia.[9][10][11] Accusations in relation to the ArabIsraeli conflict include claims that HRW is biased against Israel[12][13][14] *and that requesting or accepting donations from **Saudi Arabian** citizens causes it to be biased*;[15] it has also been accused of unbalanced reporting against Hezbollah in Lebanon[16][17] and against Palestinian militant groups.[18].....

HRW has been criticized for cooperating with the Saudi government by holding fundraisers in that country, and for not releasing the names of its Saudi donors.[26]
Criticism of Human Rights Watch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is far BEYOND  hypocrisy-----she is the SHIT OF THE  'holy' ROMAN EMPIRE----
> the most genocidal ideology in history and combined with the CALIPHATE
> IMPERIALIST PIGS  ----responsible for almost every geocidal murder in history.
> 
> An interesting reality of history is that the  'holy' ROMAN EMPIRE  and the
> CALIPHATE IMPERIALISM----virtually controlled the world for almost 1000
> VERY BLOODY BARBARIC YEARS   -----and lately there is a movement
> amongst its  disgusting descendants to share that power again and impose
> their filth on the world in the guise of  a  "MONOTHEISITC ALLIANCE"
> It is a gross atrocity-----For those who find some form of true prognotication
> in the  poetry of the bible-----it is this  MONOTHEISTIC ALLIANCE  ----that
> is the  vision of horror described in  'revelations"  and by  Ezekiel   or as
> some call it in some strange language   "the anti christ"      I strongly
> suspect that   Sherri is a card carrying member of this current filth----which,
> interestigly enough,   is sponsored by saudi arabia.     The alliance of
> Adolf abu ali   and  al husseini was a mere preamble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosie,
> 
> The Roman Empire fell a long time ago, try to live in the present!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh gee    its sherri back with her moronic pedantry and idiot stereotyped
> rejoiners             THE HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE
> aka   REICH     --first, second and third  -----is alive in the heart of every one
> of sherri's fellow   ass lickers of    Adolf abu ali        Adolf is indeed dead----for that
> matter ----so is Yeshu ben Yosef------but the evil of the former lives on in  the
> hearts of  every jihadist pig and sow  and their fellow  ISA-RESPECTERS       The filth
> of the  "holy"  roman empire is reflected in each of sherri's posts
Click to expand...


rosie,

I do not support military conquests or killing rampages of anyone, no groups or persons or peoples, now or in the past, and unfortunately that kills all your claims about me. My thread is addressing Israel's killing and their attacks upon innocent children and civilians in Palestine. Will you ever be able to confront all the uncomfortable truths about Israel and what Israel is? I do not think the liklihood of that happening is very good, but I  just want to say getting rid of all that hate inside of you would help you a lot, all that hate you harbour in your heart for Gentiles from the beginning of time until today. Let it go, it hurts you more than anyone else!

Sherri


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> sherri is desperate
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is the Energizer Bunny on crack.
Click to expand...


It is amusing that the islamo nazi pigs are FOCUSING on  'white phosphorous'    The stuff 
is simply not a   KILLER------its only mechanism of harm is  a VERY RARE FIRE-----or direct 
contact with the skin-----which is also rare since the stuff does not  EXPLODE        it just falls down and makes a wisp of smoke          The reason people do not like it in heavily populated places is that if it does fall on  a person it can cause burns and then ONLY IF IT FALLS ON EXPOSED SKIN          I am not suggesting that it SHOULD be tossed around willy nilly ------but its use is far less nefarious than the  NAIL BOMBS   used by  ISA RESPECTERS----virtually world wide.    White phosphorous has no value as an  ANTI PERSONNEL weapon----nor as a anti STRUCTURE weapon-------it is not a weapon at all.    Its danger is that just where it lands cannot easily be controlled ------just like those nail bombs that sherrie adores because they are SO EFFICIENT IN BLOWING THE BRAINS OUT OF  non-gentiles


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connery,
> 
> Human Rights Watch is one of the two major intl human rights groups in our world and they address human rights abuses worldwide.Their reports have credibility and they, are just one of many organizations who have called the use of white phosphorous on civilians war crimes. Hasbara propaganda organizations like CSMonitor were created for the sole purpose of whitewashing Israels crimes and nothing they write has any credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are too much Sherri, the founder of Human Rights Watch was  the one to discredit the organization regarding the within issues. The CS monitor reported on the investigation launched by the UN.  I have to spoon feed you everything. Look, I cannot read it for you too..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Nazi Friend Connery,
> 
> Disgruntled employees have been around forever, you got to do better than that, now! Not to mention the problem of the source reporting these alleged comments has no credibility!
> 
> Last I heard, Human Rights Watch remains as one of the major two intl  human rights
> groups in our world.
> 
> When that changes, you come back now with your character assassinations!
> 
> I suggest you go back to your Nazi Zionist hasbara trainers like a good little Nazi puppy dog and see if you can come up with some better defense for these unlawful killings/murders/war crimes under The Fourth Geneva Convention, but I will not be holding my breath waiting to hear back from you, knowing there is no defense for these deliberate war crimes carried out against children and defenseless civilians by Isreal in her ongoing Occupation of Palestine!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Achtung, it looks like Frau Sherri, the good Christian fascist woman, is spouting off again.  Meanwhile, Frau Sherri, what has the Human Rights group said about Syria where thousands are being killed and wounded?  Do they just mention your Muslim Nazi friends in that country now and then?  Or how about the Sudan?  Do they mention what is happening there at least once in a while, or are they just concerned with Israel.  Isn't it nice that Frau Sherri overlooks what her Muslim Nazi friends are doing?  You can bet if she could figure out a way to blame the Jews for the killings her Muslim Nazi friends are doing, Frau Sherri wouldn't hesitate to do that.


----------



## AnjelicaT

No wonder sherri loves them so:

In September 2009 &#8220;senior military analyst&#8221; Marc Garlasco was revealed to be an obsessive collector of Nazi memorabilia. He was suspended and then dismissed, but his reports were not withdrawn. As shown in a _Sunday Times_ (UK) article, &#8220;Nazi scandal engulfs Human Rights Watch&#8221; (March 28, 2010), the Garlasco issue was indicative of far deeper problems at the NGO.

NGO Monitor- Making NGOs Accountable_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> sherri is desperate
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is the Energizer Bunny on crack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is amusing that the islamo nazi pigs are FOCUSING on  'white phosphorous'    The stuff
> is simply not a   KILLER------its only mechanism of harm is  a VERY RARE FIRE-----or direct
> contact with the skin-----which is also rare since the stuff does not  EXPLODE        it just falls down and makes a wisp of smoke          The reason people do not like it in heavily populated places is that if it does fall on  a person it can cause burns and then ONLY IF IT FALLS ON EXPOSED SKIN          I am not suggesting that it SHOULD be tossed around willy nilly ------but its use is far less nefarious than the  NAIL BOMBS   used by  ISA RESPECTERS----virtually world wide.    White phosphorous has no value as an  ANTI PERSONNEL weapon----nor as a anti STRUCTURE weapon-------it is not a weapon at all.    Its danger is that just where it lands cannot easily be controlled ------just like those nail bombs that sherrie adores because they are SO EFFICIENT IN BLOWING THE BRAINS OUT OF  non-gentiles
Click to expand...


Nazi Rosie,

HRW tells everyone all they need to know about Israel's unlawful use of White Phosphorous in Gaza in Cast Lead, which acts constituted war crimes.

You obviously lack the expertise about white phosphorous HRW has. 

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two need to get together and read a little more. The Human Rights Watch has been criticized by it's founder ROBERT L. BERNSTEIN, "as the founder of Human Rights Watch, its active chairman for 20 years and now founding chairman emeritus, I must do something that I never anticipated: I must publicly join the group&#8217;s critics. Human Rights Watch had as its original mission to pry open closed societies, advocate basic freedoms and support dissenters.* But recently it has been issuing reports on the Israeli-Arab conflict that are helping those who wish to turn Israel into a pariah state.*" Leaders of Human Rights Watch know that Hamas and Hezbollah chose to wage war from densely populated areas, deliberately transforming neighborhoods into battlefields. They know that more and better arms are flowing into both Gaza and Lebanon and are poised to strike again. And they know that this militancy continues to deprive Palestinians of any chance for the peaceful and productive life they deserve. Yet Israel, the repeated victim of aggression, faces the brunt of Human Rights Watch&#8217;s criticism."
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20bernstein.html?_r=2&em&
> 
> 
> Further, "Israel has reacted with a sense of vindication since South African Judge Richard Goldstone *retracted accusations of Israeli war crimes during its war with Hamas in Gaza two years ago. * "Mr. Goldstone, who headed a panel of the United Nations Human Rights Council that made the accusations in more than 500 pages worth of reports in 2009, wrote in a Washington Post opinion piece published Friday that Israeli inquires into the reports' allegations have made it clear that its army didn&#8217;t intentionally target Gaza civilians.* He shifted criticism to the militant Islamist group Hamas for "heinous" acts of shooting rockets at Israeli cities and for refusing to investigate itself.*"
> In Israel, Goldstone's Gaza war retraction triggers 'earthquake' of vindication - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Watch is one of the two major intl human rights groups in our world and they address human rights abuses worldwide.Their reports have credibility and they, are just one of many organizations who have called the use of white phosphorous on civilians war crimes. *Hasbara propaganda organizations like CSMonitor were created for the sole purpose of whitewashing Israels crimes and nothing they write has any credibility.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> LOL you are too much Sherri, the founder of Human Rights Watch was  the one to discredit the organization regarding the within issues. The CS monitor reported on the investigation launched by the UN.  I have to spoon feed you everything. Look, I cannot read it for you too..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    This is just tooooo! funny!  The little weasel SherriThing slunk back and tried to edit out her stupid words about the Christian Science Monitor above....
> 
> A decent human being would have acknowledged their mistake, an honest person would admit they posted hastily and so incorrectly - but not Sherri!
> 
> Thanks to Connery for preserving the original insanity for all to view.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

anjel-----fascinating     I have mentioned that I read lots of  islamo nazi literature----mostly in childhood-------one of the places that the stuff was  LYING AROUND     tended to be  
flea markets and    little  hangouts where there was also    evidence of  NAZI MEMORABILIA.

LOTS OF PEOPLE DO THAT STUFF-----Lots of americans are fascinated with nazism----in flea
 markets some of the  "dealers"   sell guns------which I am not sure is legal----but they are the
 guys with the nazi stuff       SHEEEEESH      I grew up in a fairly rural area where lots of STUFF----went on more easily than in the BIG CITY


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> No wonder sherri loves them so:
> 
> In September 2009 senior military analyst Marc Garlasco was revealed to be an obsessive collector of Nazi memorabilia. He was suspended and then dismissed, but his reports were not withdrawn. As shown in a _Sunday Times_ (UK) article, Nazi scandal engulfs Human Rights Watch (March 28, 2010), the Garlasco issue was indicative of far deeper problems at the NGO.
> 
> NGO Monitor- Making NGOs Accountable_



Nazi Zionist Anjelica,

NGO Monitor is the Hasbara Israel war crimes whitewashing organization I thought I was referring to in a prior post. (I mistakenly mixed up CS Monitor with NGO Monitor).

That organization has no credibility! Nothing to say to the trash you dumped out in your post!

You just keep on being a good little Nazi girl, defending every child killing  act your God, Israel engages in!

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri is the Energizer Bunny on crack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amusing that the islamo nazi pigs are FOCUSING on  'white phosphorous'    The stuff
> is simply not a   KILLER------its only mechanism of harm is  a VERY RARE FIRE-----or direct
> contact with the skin-----which is also rare since the stuff does not  EXPLODE        it just falls down and makes a wisp of smoke          The reason people do not like it in heavily populated places is that if it does fall on  a person it can cause burns and then ONLY IF IT FALLS ON EXPOSED SKIN          I am not suggesting that it SHOULD be tossed around willy nilly ------but its use is far less nefarious than the  NAIL BOMBS   used by  ISA RESPECTERS----virtually world wide.    White phosphorous has no value as an  ANTI PERSONNEL weapon----nor as a anti STRUCTURE weapon-------it is not a weapon at all.    Its danger is that just where it lands cannot easily be controlled ------just like those nail bombs that sherrie adores because they are SO EFFICIENT IN BLOWING THE BRAINS OUT OF  non-gentiles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Rosie,
> 
> HRW tells everyone all they need to know about Israel's unlawful use of White Phosphorous in Gaza in Cast Lead, which acts constituted war crimes.
> 
> You obviously lack the expertise about white phosphorous HRW has.
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I can see we're going to have to quote the SherriThing's posts in order to keep the LYING weaselly slutsow from slithering back to her posts and editing out her most blatant idiocies......

It's evident she considers HRW part of the pantheon she worships.  She has no idea who is on staff there, or what they know or what experience they actually have - but she stated above with True Believer fervor that HRW is the ultimate authority on WP.

And there are still people who wonder why nobody respects this shining beacon of self-proclaimed  'Christian pacifist humanitarianism'  - go figure!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> fire direction and target aquisition.
> 
> what disciplinary action? hell, malka was promoted to general after his investigation and eisenberg seems none the worse for wear.
> 
> one of the members of the united nations fact finding mission on the gaza conflicy was a highly respected colonel in the irish deense forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Human Rights Watch 75 page report.
> 
> All of the white phosphorus shells Human Rights Watch found in Gaza are from the same lot, manufactured in the United States and marked: THS89D112-003 155MM M825E1. THS89D is the manufacturer identification code denoting that the shells and contents were produced in April 1989 by Thiokol Aerospace, which operated the Louisiana Army Ammunition Plant at the time; 112-003 are the interfix and sequence numbers, which denote that several lots of the same ammunition were being produced simultaneously; 155mm stands for the caliber of the artillery shell. M825E1 is the US military designation for an older remanufactured M825 white phosphorus shell that has been brought up to the current M825A1 standard.5
> 
> Additionally, Reuters news agency photographed an IDF artillery unit in Israel near Gaza
> handling M825A1 projectiles on January 4, 2009 with the lot number PB-91J011-002A,
> indicating that these shells were produced in the United States at the Pine Bluff Arsenal in
> September 1991.
> 
> White phosphorous is manufactured in the US and we send it to Israel to murder children and innocent civilians with, used in Palestine, used in Lebanon, in the past, as well, against civilians.
> 
> All of this shows how involved the US is with Israel's attacks upon and injuries of and  murders of children and innocent civilians in Palestine, we fund it and enable it and are participants in it, with the weapons and millions of dollars in aid we give Israel every single day.
> 
> http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/iopt0309web.pdf
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You two need to get together and read a little more. The Human Rights Watch has been criticized by it's founder ROBERT L. BERNSTEIN, "as the founder of Human Rights Watch, its active chairman for 20 years and now founding chairman emeritus, I must do something that I never anticipated: I must publicly join the group&#8217;s critics. Human Rights Watch had as its original mission to pry open closed societies, advocate basic freedoms and support dissenters.* But recently it has been issuing reports on the Israeli-Arab conflict that are helping those who wish to turn Israel into a pariah state.*" Leaders of Human Rights Watch know that Hamas and Hezbollah chose to wage war from densely populated areas, deliberately transforming neighborhoods into battlefields. They know that more and better arms are flowing into both Gaza and Lebanon and are poised to strike again. And they know that this militancy continues to deprive Palestinians of any chance for the peaceful and productive life they deserve. Yet Israel, the repeated victim of aggression, faces the brunt of Human Rights Watch&#8217;s criticism."
> Op-Ed Contributor - Rights Watchdog, Lost in the Mideast - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> Further, "Israel has reacted with a sense of vindication since South African Judge Richard Goldstone *retracted accusations of Israeli war crimes during its war with Hamas in Gaza two years ago. * "Mr. Goldstone, who headed a panel of the United Nations Human Rights Council that made the accusations in more than 500 pages worth of reports in 2009, wrote in a Washington Post opinion piece published Friday that Israeli inquires into the reports' allegations have made it clear that its army didn&#8217;t intentionally target Gaza civilians.* He shifted criticism to the militant Islamist group Hamas for "heinous" acts of shooting rockets at Israeli cities and for refusing to investigate itself.*"
> In Israel, Goldstone's Gaza war retraction triggers 'earthquake' of vindication - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human Rights Watch is one of the two major intl human rights groups in our world and they address human rights abuses worldwide.Their reports have credibility and they, are just one of many organizations who have called the use of white phosphorous on civilians war crimes.
Click to expand...

Nice editing job, taking out the CS Monitor accusation. For shame, for shame, for shame!


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder sherri loves them so:
> 
> In September 2009 senior military analyst Marc Garlasco was revealed to be an obsessive collector of Nazi memorabilia. He was suspended and then dismissed, but his reports were not withdrawn. As shown in a _Sunday Times_ (UK) article, Nazi scandal engulfs Human Rights Watch (March 28, 2010), the Garlasco issue was indicative of far deeper problems at the NGO.
> 
> NGO Monitor- Making NGOs Accountable_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Zionist Anjelica,
> 
> NGO Monitor is the Hasbara Israel war crimes whitewashing organization I thought I was referring to in a prior post. (I mistakenly mixed up CS Monitor with NGO Monitor).
> 
> That organization has no credibility! Nothing to say to the trash you dumped out in your post!
> 
> You just keep on being a good little Nazi girl, defending every child killing  act your God, Israel engages in!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


Way to go for the SherriThing!  That is ALMOST an admission of an error.  Too bad her "honesty" didn't include an admission that she altered her post to try to conceal the mistake.....


----------



## AnjelicaT

So we get to Marc Garlasco, HRW&#8217;s &#8220;senior military analyst&#8221; and a frequent critic of Israel. Garlasco, as disclosed by Omri at Mere Rhetoric, has an interesting avocation: he writes about and collects Nazi paraphernalia. He has contributed almost 8,000 posts to a Nazi web forum called Wehrmacht Awards under the handle &#8220;Flak88,&#8221; with his collection of swastikas and Nazi medals all lovingly photographed and posted online. Garlasco&#8217;s Nazi hobby is actually quite ambitious: he wrote a 400-page book on Nazi military awards, and his car&#8217;s license plate is personalized&#8212;it reads &#8220;Flak88.&#8221;
A Nazi-memorabilia hobby sure is a strange one for a professional human-rights activist to have. Are there any senior staffers at PETA who moonlight as collectors of fur coats and leg-hold traps? Garlasco must know how odd this looks because he maintains a photography website that contains pictures of many diverse things&#8212;but no tip-off that one of his favorite photography subjects is . . . Nazi medals.
The more we learn about Human Rights Watch, the more the mask slips. There is Sarah Leah Whitson, the intifada-era activist for Palestine and apologist for terrorism; Joe Stork, the radical leftist and anti-Zionist; and now Garlasco, the Nazi-memorabilia collector.

The Latest Human Rights Watch Bombshell « Commentary Magazine


----------



## AnjelicaT

So we get to Marc Garlasco, HRWs senior military analyst and a frequent critic of Israel. Garlasco, as disclosed by Omri at Mere Rhetoric, has an interesting avocation: he writes about and collects Nazi paraphernalia. He has contributed almost 8,000 posts to a Nazi web forum called Wehrmacht Awards under the handle Flak88, with his collection of swastikas and Nazi medals all lovingly photographed and posted online. Garlascos Nazi hobby is actually quite ambitious: he wrote a 400-page book on Nazi military awards, and his cars license plate is personalizedit reads Flak88.
A Nazi-memorabilia hobby sure is a strange one for a professional human-rights activist to have. Are there any senior staffers at PETA who moonlight as collectors of fur coats and leg-hold traps? Garlasco must know how odd this looks because he maintains a photography website that contains pictures of many diverse thingsbut no tip-off that one of his favorite photography subjects is . . . Nazi medals.
The more we learn about Human Rights Watch, the more the mask slips. There is Sarah Leah Whitson, the intifada-era activist for Palestine and apologist for terrorism; Joe Stork, the radical leftist and anti-Zionist; and now Garlasco, the Nazi-memorabilia collector.

The Latest Human Rights Watch Bombshell « Commentary Magazine


----------



## MHunterB

I was impressed with the way the SherriThing tried to gloss over HRW's *founder*  becoming disgusted with their increasing bias, making stupid noises about 'a disgruntled employee'.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Watch is one of the two major intl human rights groups in our world and they address human rights abuses worldwide.Their reports have credibility and they, are just one of many organizations who have called the use of white phosphorous on civilians war crimes. *Hasbara propaganda organizations like CSMonitor were created for the sole purpose of whitewashing Israels crimes and nothing they write has any credibility.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> LOL you are too much Sherri, the founder of Human Rights Watch was  the one to discredit the organization regarding the within issues. The CS monitor reported on the investigation launched by the UN.  I have to spoon feed you everything. Look, I cannot read it for you too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    This is just tooooo! funny!  The little weasel SherriThing slunk back and tried to edit out her stupid words about the Christian Science Monitor above....
> 
> A decent human being would have acknowledged their mistake, an honest person would admit they posted hastily and so incorrectly - but not Sherri!
> 
> Thanks to Connery for preserving the original insanity for all to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Zionist Bitch,
> 
> I explained in one post already, that in a prior post I mixed up NGO Monitor with CSMonitor, so I corrected my mistake.
> 
> My mixing up two organizations with one another and trying to correct my error is a rather insignificant thing, I think a far worse act is to engage in defending the killings of children, the way you unqualifiedly defend Israel's targeting and murder of children in Palestine .
> 
> It is a far worse act to choose to be a Nazi Zionist bitch, as you do with every defense of the indefensible, as you day in and day out defend Nazi Zionist Israel's s crimes against humanity in Palestine!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> I was impressed with the way the SherriThing tried to gloss over HRW's *founder*  becoming disgusted with their increasing bias, making stupid noises about 'a disgruntled employee'.....



I was under the impression that   such organizations do not actually consider their workers
 to be  EMPLOYEES------more like volunteer "MEMBERS"     even if they have some sort of working budget--------?????


----------



## AnjelicaT

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is amusing that the islamo nazi pigs are FOCUSING on 'white phosphorous' The stuff
> is simply not a KILLER------its only mechanism of harm is a VERY RARE FIRE-----or direct
> contact with the skin-----which is also rare since the stuff does not EXPLODE it just falls down and makes a wisp of smoke The reason people do not like it in heavily populated places is that if it does fall on a person it can cause burns and then ONLY IF IT FALLS ON EXPOSED SKIN I am not suggesting that it SHOULD be tossed around willy nilly ------but its use is far less nefarious than the NAIL BOMBS used by ISA RESPECTERS----virtually world wide. White phosphorous has no value as an ANTI PERSONNEL weapon----nor as a anti STRUCTURE weapon-------it is not a weapon at all. Its danger is that just where it lands cannot easily be controlled ------just like those nail bombs that sherrie adores because they are SO EFFICIENT IN BLOWING THE BRAINS OUT OF non-gentiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Rosie,
> 
> HRW tells everyone all they need to know about Israel's unlawful use of White Phosphorous in Gaza in Cast Lead, which acts constituted war crimes.
> 
> You obviously lack the expertise about white phosphorous HRW has.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see we're going to have to quote the SherriThing's posts in order to keep the LYING weaselly slutsow from slithering back to her posts and editing out her most blatant idiocies......
> 
> It's evident she considers HRW part of the pantheon she worships. She has no idea who is on staff there, or what they know or what experience they actually have - but she stated above with True Believer fervor that HRW is the ultimate authority on WP.
> 
> And there are still people who wonder why nobody respects this shining beacon of self-proclaimed 'Christian pacifist humanitarianism' - go figure!
Click to expand...

 

You are right about that, MHB, because HRW has become less and less transparent over recent years due to it being exposed on the basis of the kind of people they employ.  They removed all the staff names and qualifications from their site and literature, bar heads of depts and refuse to disclose any details re its Saudi finding and so on.


----------



## MHunterB

Gee, Anjelica - do any of those "activist" types have any education about WP or military procedures?

If not, how did they get the 'expertise' the SherriThing insists we should believe they've got?


----------



## AnjelicaT

MHunterB said:


> Gee, Anjelica - do any of those "activist" types have any education about WP or military procedures?
> 
> If not, how did they get the 'expertise' the SherriThing insists we should believe they've got?


 
Well it seems that no-one could find any evidence that the man they titled their 'senior military analyst' had any particular military experience/expertise apart from his obsession with nazi memorabillia?  Maybe thats good enough for sherri?


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush,
> 
> Your souvenir photos you cherish and love to share with all of us here, that commemorate and celebrate your eternal victim psychosis,  you shared, why, to prove you are a victim and your Nazi Zionist buddies have a right to murder children in Gaza?



No, you dumb moron!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is in order to show that there is a side you completely ignore!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to show you that there are Israeli children who are also hurt, and Israeli civilians in line of fire, as well

It is seems YOU bring photos of Gaza victims to justify Hamas war crimes against Israeli civilians. I bet you laugh your head off when you hear about Israeli children being hurt!!!



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Go check into a mental hospital and take all your fellow Nazi Zionists with you!



You are the only one here in need for an inside check-up. Even pro Palestinians on this board realize you're nothing but a nut-case eated up by Jew-hatred
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Nazi Zionist bitch, stop murdering children in Palestine!



I have never murdered anyone, idiot.


----------



## AnjelicaT

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Your souvenir photos you cherish and love to share with all of us here, that commemorate and celebrate your eternal victim psychosis, you shared, why, to prove you are a victim and your Nazi Zionist buddies have a right to murder children in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dumb moron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is in order to show that there is a side you completely ignore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to show you that there are Israeli children who are also hurt, and Israeli civilians in line of fire, as well
> 
> It is seems YOU bring photos of Gaza victims to justify Hamas war crimes against Israeli civilians. I bet you laugh your head off when you hear about Israeli children being hurt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go check into a mental hospital and take all your fellow Nazi Zionists with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the only one here in need for an inside check-up. Even pro Palestinians on this board realize you're nothing but a nut-case eated up by Jew-hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nazi Zionist bitch, stop murdering children in Palestine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never murdered anyone, idiot.
Click to expand...

 

Don't let the psycho anti-christ get to you, Lipush.  She is retreating farther and farther from reality with each successive ranting post she cobbles together.  We are _all_ nazi zionist bitches now 
Some Christian, huh?


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!! This is just tooooo! funny! The little weasel SherriThing slunk back and tried to edit out her stupid words about the Christian Science Monitor above....
> 
> A decent human being would have acknowledged their mistake, an honest person would admit they posted hastily and so incorrectly - but not Sherri!
> 
> Thanks to Connery for preserving the original insanity for all to view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Zionist Bitch,
> 
> I explained in one post already, that in a prior post I mixed up NGO Monitor with CSMonitor, so I corrected my mistake.
> 
> My mixing up two organizations with one another and trying to correct my error is a rather insignificant thing, I think a far worse act is to engage in defending the killings of children, the way you unqualifiedly defend Israel's targeting and murder of children in Palestine .
> 
> It is a far worse act to choose to be a Nazi Zionist bitch, as you do with every defense of the indefensible, as you day in and day out defend Nazi Zionist Israel's s crimes against humanity in Palestine!
> 
> Sherri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, the antichrist is foaming at the mouth again.
> Does your head spin round too?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Rosie,
> 
> HRW tells everyone all they need to know about Israel's unlawful use of White Phosphorous in Gaza in Cast Lead, which acts constituted war crimes.
> 
> You obviously lack the expertise about white phosphorous HRW has.
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see we're going to have to quote the SherriThing's posts in order to keep the LYING weaselly slutsow from slithering back to her posts and editing out her most blatant idiocies......
> 
> It's evident she considers HRW part of the pantheon she worships. She has no idea who is on staff there, or what they know or what experience they actually have - but she stated above with True Believer fervor that HRW is the ultimate authority on WP.
> 
> And there are still people who wonder why nobody respects this shining beacon of self-proclaimed 'Christian pacifist humanitarianism' - go figure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right about that, MHB, because HRW has become less and less transparent over recent years due to it being exposed on the basis of the kind of people they employ.  They removed all the staff names and qualifications from their site and literature, bar heads of depts and refuse to disclose any details re its Saudi finding and so on.
Click to expand...


Nazi Zionist Anjelica,

One must expect Nazi Zionists, like you,  to attack the credibility of the human rights groups that are reporting on the Nazi Jewish State's war crimes. 

Completely predictable conduct, you just keep being a good Nazi little girl, now!

Keep up with that name calling, too, it is absolutely hilarious hearing rejectors of the Messiah calling Christians antichrists!

Sherri


----------



## American_Jihad

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did sherri ever show THESE pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://palestinename.com/bodybus.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said two wrongs don't make this right,on either side.steven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but this post wasn't for you, was for Sherri.
> 
> SHE obviously thinks otherwise.
Click to expand...


Their thick as a brick when their rabid...


----------



## irosie91

This is for sherri------I have served in the miitary-----my service included evaluation of 
     MILITARY INJURIES-------In a court of law----I have credentials regarding the issue 
     of injuries to people-------I have EVALUATED claims of injuries and have concluded 
     that your claims are ------shit


----------



## AnjelicaT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see we're going to have to quote the SherriThing's posts in order to keep the LYING weaselly slutsow from slithering back to her posts and editing out her most blatant idiocies......
> 
> It's evident she considers HRW part of the pantheon she worships. She has no idea who is on staff there, or what they know or what experience they actually have - but she stated above with True Believer fervor that HRW is the ultimate authority on WP.
> 
> And there are still people who wonder why nobody respects this shining beacon of self-proclaimed 'Christian pacifist humanitarianism' - go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right about that, MHB, because HRW has become less and less transparent over recent years due to it being exposed on the basis of the kind of people they employ. They removed all the staff names and qualifications from their site and literature, bar heads of depts and refuse to disclose any details re its Saudi finding and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Zionist Anjelica,
> 
> One must expect Nazi Zionists, like you, to attack the credibility of the human rights groups that are reporting on the Nazi Jewish State's war crimes.
> 
> Completely predictable conduct, you just keep being a good Nazi little girl, now!
> 
> Keep up with that name calling, too, it is absolutely hilarious hearing rejectors of the Messiah calling Christians antichrists!
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

 

Anti-Christ Nazi Sherri, 

One must expect nazi loving anti-semites like you to promote groups which employs anti-semites and nazi lovers like your good self.

Completely predictable conduct, you just keep up not addressing any of the realy serious issues associated with the anti-semitic group you are peddling.

I'm not calling a Christian antichrist, I'm calling you antichrist.  You clearly couldn't be further from being a Christian if you tried


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Your souvenir photos you cherish and love to share with all of us here, that commemorate and celebrate your eternal victim psychosis,  you shared, why, to prove you are a victim and your Nazi Zionist buddies have a right to murder children in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dumb moron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is in order to show that there is a side you completely ignore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to show you that there are Israeli children who are also hurt, and Israeli civilians in line of fire, as well
> 
> It is seems YOU bring photos of Gaza victims to justify Hamas war crimes against Israeli civilians. I bet you laugh your head off when you hear about Israeli children being hurt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go check into a mental hospital and take all your fellow Nazi Zionists with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the only one here in need for an inside check-up. Even pro Palestinians on this board realize you're nothing but a nut-case eated up by Jew-hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nazi Zionist bitch, stop murdering children in Palestine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never murdered anyone, idiot.
Click to expand...


Lipush,

The thread is about Israel's murders of children and you keep defending them, you are a Zionist In Israel, a proud Zionist in Israel, you describe yourself as.  "Zionism" by definition has shown itself to the world to be  "murdering children", so, no, my comments were not off base at all.

When Israel stops murdering children in Palestine, people will stop criticising these indefensible acts and criticizing those who support such killings!

Israel needs to end their Occupation of Palestine and stop the human rights abuses and attacks on civilians and children!

It is really that simple!

It has nothing to do with hate, desiring Israel stop killing these children, like the baby below!

You want to talk about Jewish illegal settler children who have died a decade ago, start a thread about it!






Sherri


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Your souvenir photos you cherish and love to share with all of us here, that commemorate and celebrate your eternal victim psychosis,  you shared, why, to prove you are a victim and your Nazi Zionist buddies have a right to murder children in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dumb moron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is in order to show that there is a side you completely ignore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to show you that there are Israeli children who are also hurt, and Israeli civilians in line of fire, as well
> 
> It is seems YOU bring photos of Gaza victims to justify Hamas war crimes against Israeli civilians. I bet you laugh your head off when you hear about Israeli children being hurt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only one here in need for an inside check-up. Even pro Palestinians on this board realize you're nothing but a nut-case eated up by Jew-hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nazi Zionist bitch, stop murdering children in Palestine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never murdered anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The thread is about Israel's murders of children and you keep defending them, you are a Zionist In Israel, a proud Zionist in Israel, you describe yourself as.  "Zionism" by definition has shown itself to the world to be  "murdering children", so, no, my comments were not off base at all.
> 
> When Israel stops murdering children in Palestine, people will stop criticising these indefensible acts and criticizing those who support such killings!
> 
> Israel needs to end their Occupation of Palestine and stop the human rights abuses and attacks on civilians and children!
> 
> It is really that simple!
> 
> It has nothing to do with hate, desiring Israel stop killing these children, like the baby below!
> 
> You want to talk about Jewish illegal settler children who have died a decade ago, start a thread about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Go piss up a rope, Brunhilde.


----------



## MHunterB

Well, that was an interesting little post made by the sherrithing......  I gave my 'evidence' for her slinking back and editing her error out of her post *without explanation*

I want to see those actual quotes from my posts where it's been claimed I'm 'cheerleading war crimes' or some such.

So far, what we have is a weaselly cowardly sneaky 'correction' by the sherrithing, as opposed to...........................................

Nothing.  Except in whatever it is the vile sherrithing is using for a brain......  

It's got nothing, folks - except a lifetime's worth of violating 'Goodwin's Law'.


----------



## sealadaigh

American_Jihad said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said two wrongs don't make this right,on either side.steven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but this post wasn't for you, was for Sherri.
> 
> SHE obviously thinks otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their thick as a brick when their rabid...
Click to expand...


gotta love the "thick as a brick" reference.

he does try hard though.


----------



## MHunterB

Anjelica, Rosie - I do hope you ladies will excuse me, but the ladies are starting to come in for the working lunch here, so I'll be doing RL things for the afternoon......


----------



## sealadaigh

MHunterB said:


> Well, that was an interesting little post made by the sherrithing......  I gave my 'evidence' for her slinking back and editing her error out of her post *without explanation*
> 
> I want to see those actual quotes from my posts where it's been claimed I'm 'cheerleading war crimes' or some such.
> 
> So far, what we have is a weaselly cowardly sneaky 'correction' by the sherrithing, as opposed to...........................................
> 
> Nothing.  Except in whatever it is the vile sherrithing is using for a brain......
> 
> It's got nothing, folks - except a lifetime's worth of violating 'Goodwin's Law'.




lolol...i took about six weeks adhering to that fake law, at your 'request' and i noticed jews using it more than anyone. look at anjelicat, lipush, and rosie for instance.

you ust got a wild hare up your ass when it comes to sherri.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mondoweiss.net/images/2012/11/bbc0.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri----you express youself  as if your were   a nazi concentration camp guard and a
> Jihadista slut----addressing a jewess------ ALL ROLLED INTO ONE PACKAGE OF ISLAMO NAZI SHIT.     You do not get to dictate how people post----this board is not run by the filth
> of the JUSTINIAN CODE  (nuremberg laws)    or  SHARIAH SHIT  ----it is really as simple as that.
> 
> Considering your  version of christianity and affinity for shariah shit-----YOU are an
> adherent of the IDEOLOGY OF GENOCIDE-------your fellow ideologues are guilty of the
> MURDER OF  not millions but  HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS of   men, women and children  ---HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF CHILDREN ------and counting------your filth marches on..
> 
> Your posts remind us of that  real filth that still infects the earth-----you and yours are
> guilty of murder and rape and pillage   THRUOUT THE ENTIRE WORLD----not just
> a "decade ago"        in fact for the past  1700 years and  TODAY      in the
> name of   "allah/isa"
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Sherri, can you please pull up a definition of Collateral Damage, and post it here


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Omar, is one child out of over one thousand children Israel has murdered in Palestine, since the onset of The First Intifada.
> 
> Their names are identified and how each died on Btselem's website.
> 
> Here are more children killed on January 5, 2009 and January 6, 2009, none of them were participating in the hostilities when killed by Israel:
> 
> In one attack on a house, alone, 21 family members were murdered.
> 
> Nur Mu'in Shafiq Dib was a 3 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. She was killed with ten members of her family in her home, near al-Fakhura School. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Kamar Muhammad Faiz a-Dayah was a 5 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed with 21 members of her family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Ahmad 'Atiyyah Helmi a-Samuni was a 4 year-old resident of Gaza city, injured on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition, and died on 06.01.2009. He was shot by soldiers who came into the house and opened fire, killing his father, 'Attiyah a-Samuni, and wounding him and others in the family. Soldiers did not let ambulances enter the area, and he died.
> 
> Hassan 'Ata Hassan 'Azzam was a 1 year-old resident of al-Mughraqa (Abu Midein), Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in al-Mughraqa (Abu Midein), Gaza district, by Flechette shells fired from a tank. He was killed with his father and brother in the yard of their house.
> 
> Rabe'ah Iyad Faiz a-Dayah was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed with 21 members of her family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Khitam Iyad Faiz a-Dayah was an 8 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed with 21 members of her family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Baraah Ramez Faiz a-Dayah was a 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile.  Killed with 21 members of his family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Muhammad Bassem Ahmad Shaqurah was a 8 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge after they had to leave their houses. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Lena 'Abd al-Mun'im Nafez Hassan was a 9 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge having been forced to leave their houses. Earlier, militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Muhammad Mu'in Shafiq Dib was a 16 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. He was killed with ten members of his family while he was sitting in the yard of his house, near al-Fakhura School. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Mustafa Mu'in Shafiq Dib was a 13 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed with ten members of his family while he was sitting in the yard of his house, near al-Fakhura School. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> 'Issam Samir Shafiq Dib was a 13 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed with ten members of his family while he was sitting in the yard of his house, near al-Fakhura School. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Marwan Hassan 'Abd al-Maazun Qdeih was a 4 year-old resident of 'Abasan al-Kabira, Khan Yunis district, killed on 06.01.2009 in 'Abasan al-Kabira, Khan Yunis district, by a missile.  Killed while playing with his sister in the inner courtyard of their house. Hit by shrapnel from a missile that struck the electricity pole on the street. His sister was wounded.
> 
> Alaa Iyad Faiz a-Dayah was a 6 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile.  Killed with 21 members of her family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Ibrahim Ahmad Hussein M'aruf was a 14 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge having been forced to leave their houses. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Muhammad Iyad Faiz a-Dayah was a Under 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile.  Killed along with 21 relatives when the house in which they were in was bombed. The army admitted that the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family had not been warned of the army's intention to bomb it.
> 
> Ranin 'Abdallah Ahmad Saleh was a 11 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. She was killed with her mother, father, and sister-in-law while they were at home.
> 
> Muhammad 'Ata Hassan 'Azzam was a 13 year-old resident of al-Mughraqa (Abu Midein), Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in al-Mughraqa (Abu Midein), Gaza district, by Flechette shells fired from a tank.  Killed with his father and brother in the yard of their house.
> 
> Asil Mu'in Shafiq Dib was a 9 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed with ten members of her family while she was sitting in the yard of her house, near al-Fakhura School. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Amjad Majdi Ahmad al-Bayed was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. . Killed when a policeman on a moped was shot while passing by him and his friend, while they were walking along the street.
> 
> Islam 'Odeh Khalil Abu 'Amshah was a 11 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a shell.  Killed while in her home.
> 
> Salsabil Ramez Faiz a-Dayah was a Under 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile.  Killed along with 21 relatives when the house in which they were in was bombed. The army admitted that the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family had not been warned of the army's intention to bomb it.
> 
> Zakaria Yihya Ibrahim a-Tawil was a 4 year-old resident of a-Nuseirat Camp, Deir al-Balah district, killed on 06.01.2009 in a-Nuseirat Camp, Deir al-Balah district, by a missile fired from a helicopter. Killed in the bombing of an adjacent house, belonging to a Hamas activist, while playing opposite his uncle's house, where his family had found refuge after fleeing from their house.
> 
> 'Abd al-Jalil Hassan 'Abd al-Jalil al-Halis was a 8 year-old resident of a-Shati' Camp, Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in a-Shati' Camp, Gaza district. Killed while standing next to a police van in the area where he lived.
> 
> Huzaifah Jihad Khaled el-Kahlut was a 17 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell.  Killed near his house.
> 
> Yusef Sa'ed Yusef el-Kahlut was a 17 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell. Killed while at home on a-Sika Street.
> 
> Adam Mamun Saqer al-Kurdi was a 3 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. : Killed when his house was bombed.
> 
> Sharaf a-Din Iyad Faiz a-Dayah was a 4 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. Killed with 21 members of his family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> 'Imad Muhammad Fuad Abu 'Askar was a 13 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge having been forced to leave their houses. Earlier, militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Rafiq 'Abd al-Basset Saleh al-Khadari was a 16 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. Killed when a policeman on a moped was shot while passing by him and his friend, while they were walking along the street.
> 
> Mu'atasem Muhammad Ibrahim a-Samuni was a Under 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. Killed in a-Zeitun neighborhood when soldiers ordered the extended Samuni family to gather in the house of one of the family members. The next morning, the house was bombed and collapsed on its occupants, killing 21 of the family, and injuring many. For two days, soldiers prohibited the Red Cross from removing the injured.
> 
> 'Azzah Salah Talal a-Samuni was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. Killed in a-Zeitun neighborhood when soldiers ordered the extended Samuni family to gather in the house of one of the family members. The next morning, the house was bombed and collapsed on its occupants, killing 21 of the family, and injuring many. For two days, soldiers prohibited the Red Cross from removing the injured.
> 
> B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Sherri,why not make a list starting 15 May 1948 to make it complete.


----------



## Lipush

*
They have 22, a place they can dwell
I have only one, they want it as well
They say it's ok, they say it is "just"
When they want to bring down Israel to the dust
Not in the country of Jordan,
Or the state of Saud,
But in Bet-El they wish it,
from there- Akko, Lud

On the ruins of Tel Aviv they want now a state,
Secular, liberal, all free, moderate
Secular like "Hamas", Free as Riad
Democratic as a hanging-tree in Baghdad
Safe as Lebanon, flame in blood to relax
Sane as in Lybia- Moderate, like an axe

Now Jihad and a bomb are the symbol of age,
In Paris, in Oslo, standing on every stage
And me, who creates blooming heaven from straw
They call me a thief, they shout now "Withdraw!"
They send me to fire, line me to stand
to watch as my home turns now back into sand

True, I am Jewish, not strong-brave as a 'Goy'
Yet they seem still to call for my life to destroy
You've changed, they say, because not even a deer
will push itself into a wolf's mouth without fear

Yes, they watched me go back the the hellmouth of doom
Without choice we walked, we could no longer bloom
What now, when they call me to talk, and to feast
they feed me again to the jaws of a beast?!
It is known now to me, no talk, peace, or conclusion
It the sword of death's fire, I lived in illusion

And the land will go quiet, of smoke and of blaze
The one mighty Jew kingdom, the one of old days
And right and then freedom, will win again, too
When justice be served, one also for Jews.*


----------



## AnjelicaT

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was an interesting little post made by the sherrithing...... I gave my 'evidence' for her slinking back and editing her error out of her post *without explanation*
> 
> I want to see those actual quotes from my posts where it's been claimed I'm 'cheerleading war crimes' or some such.
> 
> So far, what we have is a weaselly cowardly sneaky 'correction' by the sherrithing, as opposed to...........................................
> 
> Nothing. Except in whatever it is the vile sherrithing is using for a brain......
> 
> It's got nothing, folks - except a lifetime's worth of violating 'Goodwin's Law'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol...i mtook about six weeks not adhering to that fake law, at your 'request' and i noticed jews using it more than anyone. look at anjelicat, lipush, and rosie for instance.
> 
> you ust got a wild hare up your ass when it comes to sherri.
Click to expand...

 

Small problem with your allegation, deach.  I'm not Jewish.  
And you will notice the only person I refer to as a nazi is sherri simply because I'm throwing her own words right back at her.  That is childish of me, and I propably shouldn't do that, but there you go.  Haven't you noticed how many people she refers to as nazi bitch and so on?  She simply can't debate, she cannot tolerate anyone who doesn't agree with her and as soon as she can't refute other peoples points, she loses it and we are all nazi bitches.  
Not that it bothers me one iota


----------



## AnjelicaT

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was an interesting little post made by the sherrithing...... I gave my 'evidence' for her slinking back and editing her error out of her post *without explanation*
> 
> I want to see those actual quotes from my posts where it's been claimed I'm 'cheerleading war crimes' or some such.
> 
> So far, what we have is a weaselly cowardly sneaky 'correction' by the sherrithing, as opposed to...........................................
> 
> Nothing. Except in whatever it is the vile sherrithing is using for a brain......
> 
> It's got nothing, folks - except a lifetime's worth of violating 'Goodwin's Law'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol...i mtook about six weeks not adhering to that fake law, at your 'request' and i noticed jews using it more than anyone. look at anjelicat, lipush, and rosie for instance.
> 
> *you ust got a wild hare up your ass when it comes to sherri.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Who wouldn't have? She's a one trick pony, a stuck record and a sanctimonius hypocrite to boot.  Fun though
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo above was taken by French photographer Anne Paq, a father in Gaza holding the dead body of his 11 month old son who was burned to death by Israel in an airstrike in Gaza today, on November 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> http://iamjamaickistani.tumblr.com/image/35719238348
> 
> The baby, 11 month old Ahmad, was burnt alive in his family home in Gaza City. His father, Jihad Masharawi, is holding him in his arms in the photo above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world in pictures - seattlepi.com
> 
> 
> Sherri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Omar, is one child out of over one thousand children Israel has murdered in Palestine, since the onset of The First Intifada.
> 
> Their names are identified and how each died on Btselem's website.
> 
> Here are more children killed on January 5, 2009 and January 6, 2009, none of them were participating in the hostilities when killed by Israel:
> 
> In one attack on a house, alone, 21 family members were murdered.
> 
> Isma'il 'Adnan Hassan Abu Hawilah was a 15 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire.  Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge having been forced to leave their houses. Earlier, militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> 'Ali Iyad Faiz a-Dayeh was a 10 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. Killed with 21 members of her family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Sahar Hatem Hisham Da'ud was16 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city. Killed while she was next to her house.
> 
> Bashar Samir Musa Naji was a 13 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge having been forced to leave their houses. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Amani Muhammad Faiz a-Dayah was a 6 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. Killed along with 21 relatives when the house in which they were in was bombed. The army admitted that the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family had not been warned of the army's intention to bomb it.
> 
> Arij Muhammad Faiz a-Dayah was a 3 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile.  Killed with 21 members of her family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Yusef Muhammad Faiz a-Daiyah was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile.  Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge having been forced to leave their houses. Earlier, militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Nur Mu'in Shafiq Dib was a 3 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. She was killed with ten members of her family in her home, near al-Fakhura School. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Kamar Muhammad Faiz a-Dayah was a 5 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed with 21 members of her family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Ahmad 'Atiyyah Helmi a-Samuni was a 4 year-old resident of Gaza city, injured on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by live ammunition, and died on 06.01.2009. He was shot by soldiers who came into the house and opened fire, killing his father, 'Attiyah a-Samuni, and wounding him and others in the family. Soldiers did not let ambulances enter the area, and he died.
> 
> Hassan 'Ata Hassan 'Azzam was a 1 year-old resident of al-Mughraqa (Abu Midein), Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in al-Mughraqa (Abu Midein), Gaza district, by Flechette shells fired from a tank. He was killed with his father and brother in the yard of their house.
> 
> Rabe'ah Iyad Faiz a-Dayah was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed with 21 members of her family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Khitam Iyad Faiz a-Dayah was an 8 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. She was killed with 21 members of her family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Baraah Ramez Faiz a-Dayah was a 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile.  Killed with 21 members of his family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Muhammad Bassem Ahmad Shaqurah was a 8 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge after they had to leave their houses. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Lena 'Abd al-Mun'im Nafez Hassan was a 9 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge having been forced to leave their houses. Earlier, militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Muhammad Mu'in Shafiq Dib was a 16 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. He was killed with ten members of his family while he was sitting in the yard of his house, near al-Fakhura School. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Mustafa Mu'in Shafiq Dib was a 13 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed with ten members of his family while he was sitting in the yard of his house, near al-Fakhura School. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> 'Issam Samir Shafiq Dib was a 13 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed with ten members of his family while he was sitting in the yard of his house, near al-Fakhura School. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Marwan Hassan 'Abd al-Maazun Qdeih was a 4 year-old resident of 'Abasan al-Kabira, Khan Yunis district, killed on 06.01.2009 in 'Abasan al-Kabira, Khan Yunis district, by a missile.  Killed while playing with his sister in the inner courtyard of their house. Hit by shrapnel from a missile that struck the electricity pole on the street. His sister was wounded.
> 
> Alaa Iyad Faiz a-Dayah was a 6 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile.  Killed with 21 members of her family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> Ibrahim Ahmad Hussein M'aruf was a 14 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge having been forced to leave their houses. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Muhammad Iyad Faiz a-Dayah was a Under 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile.  Killed along with 21 relatives when the house in which they were in was bombed. The army admitted that the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family had not been warned of the army's intention to bomb it.
> 
> Ranin 'Abdallah Ahmad Saleh was a 11 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. She was killed with her mother, father, and sister-in-law while they were at home.
> 
> Muhammad 'Ata Hassan 'Azzam was a 13 year-old resident of al-Mughraqa (Abu Midein), Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in al-Mughraqa (Abu Midein), Gaza district, by Flechette shells fired from a tank.  Killed with his father and brother in the yard of their house.
> 
> Asil Mu'in Shafiq Dib was a 9 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed with ten members of her family while she was sitting in the yard of her house, near al-Fakhura School. Earlier, armed militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Amjad Majdi Ahmad al-Bayed was a 15 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. . Killed when a policeman on a moped was shot while passing by him and his friend, while they were walking along the street.
> 
> Islam 'Odeh Khalil Abu 'Amshah was a 11 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a shell.  Killed while in her home.
> 
> Salsabil Ramez Faiz a-Dayah was a Under 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile.  Killed along with 21 relatives when the house in which they were in was bombed. The army admitted that the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family had not been warned of the army's intention to bomb it.
> 
> Zakaria Yihya Ibrahim a-Tawil was a 4 year-old resident of a-Nuseirat Camp, Deir al-Balah district, killed on 06.01.2009 in a-Nuseirat Camp, Deir al-Balah district, by a missile fired from a helicopter. Killed in the bombing of an adjacent house, belonging to a Hamas activist, while playing opposite his uncle's house, where his family had found refuge after fleeing from their house.
> 
> 'Abd al-Jalil Hassan 'Abd al-Jalil al-Halis was a 8 year-old resident of a-Shati' Camp, Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in a-Shati' Camp, Gaza district. Killed while standing next to a police van in the area where he lived.
> 
> Huzaifah Jihad Khaled el-Kahlut was a 17 year-old resident of Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell.  Killed near his house.
> 
> Yusef Sa'ed Yusef el-Kahlut was a 17 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Beit Lahiya, North Gaza district, by a shell. Killed while at home on a-Sika Street.
> 
> Adam Mamun Saqer al-Kurdi was a 3 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by a missile. : Killed when his house was bombed.
> 
> Sharaf a-Din Iyad Faiz a-Dayah was a 4 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. Killed with 21 members of his family when their house was bombed. Later, the army admitted the house had been bombed by mistake, and that the family was not given warning of the intention to bomb it.
> 
> 'Imad Muhammad Fuad Abu 'Askar was a 13 year-old resident of Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, killed on 06.01.2009 in Jabalya R.C., North Gaza district, by mortar fire. Killed by mortar fire that hit the street next to UNRWA's al-Fakhura school, in the Jabalya refugee camp, where persons had gone for refuge having been forced to leave their houses. Earlier, militants had fired rockets from the area.
> 
> Rafiq 'Abd al-Basset Saleh al-Khadari was a 16 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 06.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. Killed when a policeman on a moped was shot while passing by him and his friend, while they were walking along the street.
> 
> Mu'atasem Muhammad Ibrahim a-Samuni was a Under 1 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. Killed in a-Zeitun neighborhood when soldiers ordered the extended Samuni family to gather in the house of one of the family members. The next morning, the house was bombed and collapsed on its occupants, killing 21 of the family, and injuring many. For two days, soldiers prohibited the Red Cross from removing the injured.
> 
> 'Azzah Salah Talal a-Samuni was a 2 year-old resident of Gaza city, killed on 05.01.2009 in Gaza city, by a missile. Killed in a-Zeitun neighborhood when soldiers ordered the extended Samuni family to gather in the house of one of the family members. The next morning, the house was bombed and collapsed on its occupants, killing 21 of the family, and injuring many. For two days, soldiers prohibited the Red Cross from removing the injured.
> 
> B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...

Now Frau Sherri is going to give us a list of Muslim organizations which are keeping statistics on all the innocent victims of their fellow Muslims.  Surely, Frau Sherri, the "good Christian" woman must have a long list of organizations for us since there certainly are a lot of killings by Muslims in Muslim countries.  I know there are Christian organizations keeping track of what is happening to their fellow Christians in these countries, but no doubt Frau Sherri has the list of the Muslim organizations that are keeping statistics.
By the way, since Frau Sherri likes to post pictures, I wonder if she has any gory ones of the dozens of people who were killed in Syria the other day by two suicide bombers.  If she does, I just know she will want to share them with us.


----------



## irosie91

The only problem with sherri is that there are lots of sherris in the world----and because of them---lots of genocides.    If there were only one sherri in the world-----its existence would not
 be worth noticing


----------



## toastman

Sherri represents everything that is wrong with the middle east


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Sherri represents everything that is wrong with the middle east



---well----actually  ---that wrong that is sherri----spread out from the middle east more than 1000 years ago------into the rest of the entire world------except  Antarctica which is melting 
anyway


----------



## jtpr312

Once again the pig totally ignores the fact that this baby, and EVERY other dead muslim baby in the area are dead because their fathers, brothers, grandfathers, uncles and neighbors think it's a good idea to fire rockets and mortars into Israel and to strap bombs on thier bodies and blow up innocent Israeli woman and children.  The blood of these dead arab babies are on the hands of their fellow muslims.  The kids at least will now go to heaven, the muslim adults responsible for their deaths will rot in hell with their false god allah and his false prophet mohammed. and the sooner the better as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lipush

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> Your souvenir photos you cherish and love to share with all of us here, that commemorate and celebrate your eternal victim psychosis,  you shared, why, to prove you are a victim and your Nazi Zionist buddies have a right to murder children in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you dumb moron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is in order to show that there is a side you completely ignore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to show you that there are Israeli children who are also hurt, and Israeli civilians in line of fire, as well
> 
> It is seems YOU bring photos of Gaza victims to justify Hamas war crimes against Israeli civilians. I bet you laugh your head off when you hear about Israeli children being hurt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only one here in need for an inside check-up. Even pro Palestinians on this board realize you're nothing but a nut-case eated up by Jew-hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nazi Zionist bitch, stop murdering children in Palestine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never murdered anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lipush,
> 
> The thread is about Israel's murders of children and you keep defending them, you are a Zionist In Israel, a proud Zionist in Israel, you describe yourself as.  "Zionism" by definition has shown itself to the world to be  "murdering children", so, no, my comments were not off base at all.
> 
> When Israel stops murdering children in Palestine, people will stop criticising these indefensible acts and criticizing those who support such killings!
> 
> Israel needs to end their Occupation of Palestine and stop the human rights abuses and attacks on civilians and children!
> 
> It is really that simple!
> 
> It has nothing to do with hate, desiring Israel stop killing these children, like the baby below!
> 
> You want to talk about Jewish illegal settler children who have died a decade ago, start a thread about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri
Click to expand...


I could, but two of the below options will happen

1. you will ignore it.

2. you will ignore it with bashing

And since my intention was to put up with your hypocrisy, and since I obviously wanted you to take notice, there is no point of me opening a thread you'll possibly ignore. like any other thread that doesn't insult our people or our faith.

So basically, Israeli-bashing threads are the only option I have to argue with your twisted views.

So, that's it.

I will continue pointing out in pictures and facts, how much you're a hypocrite when concerning Israeli victims.

sucks for you.


----------



## irosie91

Lipshi-----shit like sherri is nothing new  in the USA----it was they 
   who adamantly campaigned to keep the USA  out of World 
   War II because they thought that the jewish children would 
   be    ADOLF ABU ALI's only victims and were DELIGHTED.  
   Lot of the shit like sherrie actually teach their kids that the
   REASON    the USA fought in world war II ----was   
   TO SAVE THE JEWS        in fact that was the reason they 
   ARGUED against  entering world war II-------the shit like 
   Sherrie were all upset that by doing to some jewish kids 
   might survive.    I grew up in a town with lots of nazi pigs 
   and read their left over literature that littered their filthy
   houses    -----and the abandoned huts where they kept 
   their sluts.    Because I know their lingo and style----I 
   recognized   sherrie for what she is ----as soon as I read 
   her perverted posts


----------



## Lipush

*The story of Janna Abu-Ay'esh*

*Janna &#8211; a 5 year-old girl from Ramallah &#8211; almost died after she was hit by a 5 kilogram stone that was thrown at her by a Palestinian terrorist. Fortunately, an IDF soldier, Erez Kahal, saved her life. In his civil life, Erez works as a surgeon at Shiba hospital.

When Janna&#8217;s parents found out that she had been hurt, they were shocked. Even though her child was bleeding, her mother hesitated to call the soldiers, who were on the other side of the road.

A while later they decided to call them because they were afraid for their daughter&#8217;s life. The soldiers then called the doctor Erez Kahal, and he took care of Jana.

After the incident, Erez (the doctor) said: &#8220;I don&#8217;t think there can be a situation in which a paramedic or a physician sees a person wounded and doesn&#8217;t leave everything behind and approach to take care of him, and it doesn&#8217;t matter whether he is Palestinian or Israeli.&#8221;

After Janna felt better, she asked to meet the doctor who saved her life. Jana and her parents were glad to meet Erez, and Erez was also happy to see that Jana has recovered. Her mother said that the lesson she took is that the IDF soldiers are human beings &#8211; if an Israeli soldier sees a person bleeding, they won&#8217;t abandon him. She said that it&#8217;s a good lesson for her and for everyone.*


----------



## Lipush

Yair Altman
Latest Update: 	03.17.11, 01:06 / Israel News

After massacre, settlers help bring new life into world: IDF forces and local paramedics helped save the life of a Palestinian woman and her newly born infant Wednesday, at the settlement where Fogel relatives are sitting Shiva for the five Israelis brutally murdered  last week.

Just as IDF Chief of Staff Benny Gantz arrived in Neve Tzuf to offer his condolences, a Palestinian cab raced towards the community's entrance. In it, soldiers and paramedics discovered a Palestinian woman in her 20s in advanced stages of labor and facing a life-threatening situation: The umbilical cord was wrapped around the young baby girl's neck, endangering both her and her mother.

The quick action of settler paramedics and IDF troops deployed in the area saved the mother's and baby's life, prompting great excitement and emotions at the site where residents are still mourning the brutal death of five local family members. 







Corporal Haim Levin, 19, an IDF paramedic, was the first medical team member at the scene and recounted the dramatic situation he faced.


http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4043536,00.html

*GOD BLESS THE IDF TROOPS*


----------



## Lipush

*'Troops reassured me as I went into labor'*

Shirin Muhammad Salamin, a 27-year-old Palestinian woman residing south of Jericho, lies exhausted but overjoyed in the maternity ward at the Hadassah Ein Kerem Hospital in Jerusalem. She had a decidedly different delivery experience than that of the rest of the women on the ward. 

"It all started in the evening. I went to sleep with pain which grew stronger around 11 pm," she relates. "The family called an ambulance, but it couldn't make it to our house, which is situated at a mountain top, because of the rain. They called an Israeli ambulance but that didn't work either. Eventually my family took me down to the road where we met soldiers inside the army's ambulance."

The baby was delivered by the soldiers and the army medic. "I was alone inside the army's ambulance, my mother and the rest of my family didn't come with me, and I was scared. But the soldiers reassured me throughout the ride. At one stage I literally felt the baby come out and the soldiers put a blanket and helped me give birth. When he came out, they smiled at me and him and asked me to talk to him in order to calm him down. They gave me the baby and let me breastfeed him."  

IDF sources said the baby later had trouble breathing. After resuscitating him, the baby and mother were flown via an Air Force helicopter to the hospital. Both are doing well.

Despite the language barrier Shirin says she had no difficulty communicating with the soldiers. "The soldiers were speaking to me and the baby the whole time and made sure we stayed calm."

Shirin is grateful for the care she was given and says she would like to meet the soldiers who helped her. "I would like to thank the soldiers who greatly helped me and wish them health," she says. 

'Troops reassured me as I went into labor' - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AnjelicaT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was an interesting little post made by the sherrithing...... I gave my 'evidence' for her slinking back and editing her error out of her post *without explanation*
> 
> I want to see those actual quotes from my posts where it's been claimed I'm 'cheerleading war crimes' or some such.
> 
> So far, what we have is a weaselly cowardly sneaky 'correction' by the sherrithing, as opposed to...........................................
> 
> Nothing. Except in whatever it is the vile sherrithing is using for a brain......
> 
> It's got nothing, folks - except a lifetime's worth of violating 'Goodwin's Law'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol...i mtook about six weeks not adhering to that fake law, at your 'request' and i noticed jews using it more than anyone. look at anjelicat, lipush, and rosie for instance.
> 
> you ust got a wild hare up your ass when it comes to sherri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Small problem with your allegation, deach.  I'm not Jewish.
> And you will notice the only person I refer to as a nazi is sherri simply because I'm throwing her own words right back at her.  That is childish of me, and I propably shouldn't do that, but there you go.  Haven't you noticed how many people she refers to as nazi bitch and so on?  She simply can't debate, she cannot tolerate anyone who doesn't agree with her and as soon as she can't refute other peoples points, she loses it and we are all nazi bitches.
> Not that it bothers me one iota
Click to expand...


All you do is name call and act as a cheerleader for Israel's murders!

I don't call that debate, dear!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> lolol...i mtook about six weeks not adhering to that fake law, at your 'request' and i noticed jews using it more than anyone. look at anjelicat, lipush, and rosie for instance.
> 
> you ust got a wild hare up your ass when it comes to sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small problem with your allegation, deach.  I'm not Jewish.
> And you will notice the only person I refer to as a nazi is sherri simply because I'm throwing her own words right back at her.  That is childish of me, and I propably shouldn't do that, but there you go.  Haven't you noticed how many people she refers to as nazi bitch and so on?  She simply can't debate, she cannot tolerate anyone who doesn't agree with her and as soon as she can't refute other peoples points, she loses it and we are all nazi bitches.
> Not that it bothers me one iota
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is name call and act as a cheerleader for Israel's murders!
> 
> I don't call that debate, dear!
Click to expand...

Well I don't think posters are  good Christian humanitarians when all they do is focus on one tiny area of the world where huge atrocities are being committed elsewhere.  When someone actually ignores what is happening to so many innocent people in the Muslim world, they are being a good cheerleader for these Muslims.  Maybe I am wrong about you, Frau Sherri, and you are actually on other message boards condemning what the murdering Muslim criminals have done and are still doing.  Is it possible that you are on other message boards that we don't know about where you are really giving the murdering Muslim criminals the business?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small problem with your allegation, deach.  I'm not Jewish.
> And you will notice the only person I refer to as a nazi is sherri simply because I'm throwing her own words right back at her.  That is childish of me, and I propably shouldn't do that, but there you go.  Haven't you noticed how many people she refers to as nazi bitch and so on?  She simply can't debate, she cannot tolerate anyone who doesn't agree with her and as soon as she can't refute other peoples points, she loses it and we are all nazi bitches.
> Not that it bothers me one iota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is name call and act as a cheerleader for Israel's murders!
> 
> I don't call that debate, dear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't think posters are  good Christian humanitarians when all they do is focus on one tiny area of the world where huge atrocities are being committed elsewhere.  When someone actually ignores what is happening to so many innocent people in the Muslim world, they are being a good cheerleader for these Muslims.  Maybe I am wrong about you, Frau Sherri, and you are actually on other message boards condemning what the murdering Muslim criminals have done and are still doing.  Is it possible that you are on other message boards that we don't know about where you are really giving the murdering Muslim criminals the business?
Click to expand...


One more time, this is a Palestine Israel discussion board!

And the issue is Israel Palestine, not Sherri!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is name call and act as a cheerleader for Israel's murders!
> 
> I don't call that debate, dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think posters are  good Christian humanitarians when all they do is focus on one tiny area of the world where huge atrocities are being committed elsewhere.  When someone actually ignores what is happening to so many innocent people in the Muslim world, they are being a good cheerleader for these Muslims.  Maybe I am wrong about you, Frau Sherri, and you are actually on other message boards condemning what the murdering Muslim criminals have done and are still doing.  Is it possible that you are on other message boards that we don't know about where you are really giving the murdering Muslim criminals the business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time, this is a Palestine Israel discussion board!
> 
> And the issue is Israel Palestine, not Sherri!
Click to expand...

The issue is: Do you hear voices in your head?; Does Jesus talk to you?; Has your tinfoil hat been upgraded?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is name call and act as a cheerleader for Israel's murders!
> 
> I don't call that debate, dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think posters are  good Christian humanitarians when all they do is focus on one tiny area of the world where huge atrocities are being committed elsewhere.  When someone actually ignores what is happening to so many innocent people in the Muslim world, they are being a good cheerleader for these Muslims.  Maybe I am wrong about you, Frau Sherri, and you are actually on other message boards condemning what the murdering Muslim criminals have done and are still doing.  Is it possible that you are on other message boards that we don't know about where you are really giving the murdering Muslim criminals the business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time, this is a Palestine Israel discussion board!
> 
> And the issue is Israel Palestine, not Sherri!
Click to expand...

Now Frau Sherri is going to give us the names of all the Christian children who have been killed or wounded in Syria.  She doesn't have to bother with the Muslim children since over 40,000 people have already been killed there so the list of Muslim children killed and wounded must be enormous.  Can we have the names of the Christian children, Frau Sherri, or hasn't any organization gotten around to that yet?  Any gory pictures that you would like to post for us coming out of Syria.  I would imagine that the pictures of the victims of those two suicide bombers the other day would be particularly gory and that you would enjoy posting those types of pictures.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Well I don't think posters are  good Christian humanitarians when all they do is focus on one tiny area of the world where huge atrocities are being committed elsewhere.  When someone actually ignores what is happening to so many innocent people in the Muslim world, they are being a good cheerleader for these Muslims.  Maybe I am wrong about you, Frau Sherri, and you are actually on other message boards condemning what the murdering Muslim criminals have done and are still doing.  Is it possible that you are on other message boards that we don't know about where you are really giving the murdering Muslim criminals the business?


WTF you talking about?  There's a huge amount of atrocities committed right there.  You have the worlds most militarized country, bombing the shit out of a defenseless population, with no military of their own, their not even allowed to have weapons to defend themselves and not allowed to leave the area, because of the seige.

You come in with F-16's, Apache's and drones and bomb the fuck out of anything you please, and the only response they have, is a homemade rocket fired out of the trunk of a car. This isn't a war, this is rape!


----------



## Hossfly

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think posters are  good Christian humanitarians when all they do is focus on one tiny area of the world where huge atrocities are being committed elsewhere.  When someone actually ignores what is happening to so many innocent people in the Muslim world, they are being a good cheerleader for these Muslims.  Maybe I am wrong about you, Frau Sherri, and you are actually on other message boards condemning what the murdering Muslim criminals have done and are still doing.  Is it possible that you are on other message boards that we don't know about where you are really giving the murdering Muslim criminals the business?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you talking about?  There's a huge amount of atrocities committed right there.  You have the worlds most militarized country, bombing the shit out of a defenseless population, with no military of their own, their not even allowed to have weapons to defend themselves and not allowed to leave the area, because of the seige.
> 
> You come in with F-16's, Apache's and drones and bomb the fuck out of anything you please, and the only response they have, is a homemade rocket fired out of the trunk of a car. This isn't a war, this is rape!
Click to expand...

Good, here comes Lamb Chop.  He might be the one who will tell us about all the Muslim organizations which are keeping statistics on how many innocent people their brethren have murdered.   Can you do this for us, Lamb Chop, or have you been comatose to the millions of people that the Muslims have murdered just in the 20th century alone?  Surely there must be at least one Muslim organization which is keeping tabs on the over 40,000 who have died in Syria so far.  I find it very amusing that Lamb Chop hasn't kept up with the news about all the weaponry that Iran is supplying to Hamas.  In fact, Hamas has billboards now thanking Iran.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> I find it very amusing that Lamb Chop hasn't kept up with the news about all the weaponry that Iran is supplying to Hamas.  In fact, Hamas has billboards now thanking Iran.


And just what weaponry is that?

Oh, BTW, thank you for confirming my claim that Gazans are not allowed to have weapons to defend themselves, while you people do the equivalent of a "canned" hunt!


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think posters are  good Christian humanitarians when all they do is focus on one tiny area of the world where huge atrocities are being committed elsewhere.  When someone actually ignores what is happening to so many innocent people in the Muslim world, they are being a good cheerleader for these Muslims.  Maybe I am wrong about you, Frau Sherri, and you are actually on other message boards condemning what the murdering Muslim criminals have done and are still doing.  Is it possible that you are on other message boards that we don't know about where you are really giving the murdering Muslim criminals the business?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you talking about?  There's a huge amount of atrocities committed right there.  You have the worlds most militarized country, bombing the shit out of a defenseless population, with no military of their own, their not even allowed to have weapons to defend themselves and not allowed to leave the area, because of the seige.
> 
> You come in with F-16's, Apache's and drones and bomb the fuck out of anything you please, and the only response they have, is a homemade rocket fired out of the trunk of a car. This isn't a war, this is rape!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, here comes Lamb Chop.  He might be the one who will tell us about all the Muslim organizations which are keeping statistics on how many innocent people their brethren have murdered.   Can you do this for us, Lamb Chop, or have you been comatose to the millions of people that the Muslims have murdered just in the 20th century alone?  Surely there must be at least one Muslim organization which is keeping tabs on the over 40,000 who have died in Syria so far.  I find it very amusing that Lamb Chop hasn't kept up with the news about all the weaponry that Iran is supplying to Hamas.  In fact, Hamas has billboards now thanking Iran.
Click to expand...



20th Century Hoss,gee I would have thought that Christians would have been by far the biggest murderers.....8 million Jews,18 million Russians,plus 3 million Allied forces,then you have Italians in North Africa and Ethiopia,Franco in Spain and the list goes on and on.

Maybe you mean't 21st Century,we have Afghanistan,Iraq and so on all Christians(SUPPOSED)killing more and more.

If you are going to make comparisons how about at least telling the truth with facts as I do.

Your Syria comment is an internal Civil War

As for your billboard comment which I doubt is true,let us not forget the "AID" in weaponary the US gives to Israel.........and the 8000+ deaths of Palestinians alone by Israel in the past 50 odd years or so,and over 1200 children.

See Hoss,when you have such a blinkered view as you and the Zionist Posse,others know you are only espousing a very narrow myopic self interested view.

Which you may think is reality but I'm afraid IS NOT REALIY AT ALL........IS IT.

D minus I'm afraid for your very poorly constructed and inaccurate post above.

I'm theliq......I like Hoss,be kind to him folks,please.steve   ???????LAMB CHOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DON'T THINK SO HOSS.


----------



## MHunterB

"Sosebee has another agenda. He hopes that if Farah gets to San Diego, there will be media coverage of her case...."

At least Phil is being honest this once in his blog called MondoScheisse:  the 'humanitarians' who are trying to bring this child all the way to the US admit to their ulterior motive.  I don't undertand why they haven't bothered to take her to an Israeli hospital.....

For that matter:  isn't it curious that there seem to be no hospitals in KSA or Bahrain or Qatar able to take this poor kid  and help her?   ALL that money those regimes get from filling our gas tanks - and they don't have any to spare to help the child of fellow Arabs.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

MHunterB said:


> "Sosebee has another agenda. He hopes that if Farah gets to San Diego, there will be media coverage of her case...."
> 
> At least Phil is being honest this once in his blog called MondoScheisse:  the 'humanitarians' who are trying to bring this child all the way to the US admit to their ulterior motive.  I don't undertand why they haven't bothered to take her to an Israeli hospital.....
> 
> For that matter:  isn't it curious that there seem to be no hospitals in KSA or Bahrain or Qatar able to take this poor kid  and help her?   ALL that money those regimes get from filling our gas tanks - and they don't have any to spare to help the child of fellow Arabs.....



You must be kidding, that comment about taking her to Israel!

Israel murdered her mother, her grandfather, three of her uncles and her aunt, who was a baby!

I cannot help but think about how the white phosphorous weapons that caused all her injuries, that she will carry around the scars of all of her life, were made in the US, and she received medical treatment for her injuries in the US.  Somehow, that seems fitting to me, but it does not make what happened to this 2 year old child right or OK or justified or lawful. This is not what Israel should be doing to children in Palestine, commiting these targeted attacks/unlawful attacks/murders on children and innocent civilians in Palestine!

It should be obvious by now to all that Israel needs to end their Occupation of Palestine and stop committing these atrocities against Palestinian families!


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic term du jour to rationalize the throat-slitting massacre of a sleeping Jewish family: 36-year-old Udi Fogel, his 35-year-old wife, Ruth, and, yes, their three children: 11-year-old Yoav, 4-year-old Elad, and Hadas, their 3-month-old baby.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/6029432-post404.html​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETrjbPWxyS8]Palestinian Incitement: Children on a Mission to Kill Jews - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish Mother Fights Off Armed Gaza Terrorist With Krav Maga [Video] *​
> November 28, 2012
> By H. Scott English
> 
> 
> Monday night, Yael Matzpun was sleeping in a room with her 4 year old daughter and 2 year old son when she heard heavy footsteps out in the hall.  Her husband was not home because he had been called up for duty in the Israeli reserves. This Jewish mother from Sde Avraham, located near the border of Israel and Gaza, sprung from her bed and found a a Palestinian terrorist wearing a kafiyeh and armed with a knife in one hand and a metal pipe in the other. So she prepared for combat to save the lives of her children and herself according to Israeli newspaper Maariv.
> 
> Matzpun is trained in Krav Maga, an Israeli military form of hand to hand combat, and she knew that if she didnt fight she would be killed along with her two little babies.  She shouted at the terrorist who turned to her and screaming in Arabic lunged at her with the knife stabbing her in the face and shoulder.  Matzpun then smashed his face with her fist and managed to deliver a beating that had the terrorist run into the bathroom. Matzpun then baracaded the door of the bathroom with a bed and called neighbors for help.
> 
> Matzpun told Maariv:
> 
> Suddenly I saw a terrorist in a kefiyyeh [head scarf] standing opposite me I decided that if I didnt fight, he would murder me and my four children, there would be a massacre like in Itamar, where the Fogels and three of their children were murdered in their home.
> 
> ---
> Read more at Jewish Mother Fights Off Armed Gaza Terrorist With Krav Maga [Video]
Click to expand...




Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage



...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Nazi Jihad Man,

Do not see what your post has to do with Israel murdering children in Gaza!

It is about a Jewish woman fighting off an attacker in her home.

According to the TV report, the attacking man's identity was unknown and he was killed, we do not even know if he was Palestinian!

Your credibility is not helped when your links are to hate sites!

Jewish Mother Fights Armed Terrorist - Inside Israel - News - Israel National News

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

This You Tube video tells Farah's story

Graphic Video Alert, some of the images are graphic, showing children's injuries, who were victims of attacks by Israel with white phosphourous

PCRF, the organization who assisted in providing medical treatment for Farah appears to be the maker of this video!

Google Farah Abu Halima

Sherri


----------



## ima

American_Jihad said:


> *Jewish Mother Fights Off Armed Gaza Terrorist With Krav Maga [Video] *​



I think they meant Jewish Father.


----------



## AVG-JOE

*Closed and clipped for copyright issues.*



> Copyright Guidelines:
> Copyright infringement is illegal. USmessageboard.com will enforce the law. *Never post an article in its entirety.* When posting copyrighted material, please use small sections or link to the article. When posting copyrighted material you MUST give credit to the author in your post. You are responsible for including links/credit, regardless of how you originally came across the material.
> *Link Each Copy And Paste To It's Source.*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/47455-usmb-rules-and-regulations.html


----------

